# Vert Scrog Flooded Tube Banana OG, Dog Kush 1000w



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. My name is Jigfresh and I really enjoy growing marijuana. I also really enjoy RIU, it's where I go for many things and I want to say thanks to all of you reading this, because you are what makes RIU a cool place. I've been growing since I joined the site in early '09. Hydro has been my preferred method and Dutch Master nutes are the only ones I've used. This round I'll be growing an unknown number of plants with harvest due sometime around Dec 15. There is only room for 10 plants so it will be either 10 or less. I have some Dog Kush and Banana OG clones at the moment, and I will most likely be picking up some more plants soon. I have grown both Dog and Banana twice before and loved them both, hence the return trip.

The Dog Kush is from Breeders Boutique who sells their stuff on their own website, or on sea of seeds. It's a great yielding, easy growing, heavy hitting smoke. OG x Headband. Tastes and smells lovely. Kinda smells like dog shit, lol. Not where the name came from though. The Banana is a clone only deal. I'm sorry, I didn't make up the rules. It also yields nice and gets frosty as anything. The last batch I grew was insane. It has a really nice hybrid high, more indica leaning I guess. Smells like old banana peels.

My closet is in my bedroom. It's 2' x 3' and I use the whole height, something like 9'. I have a 30 gal rez on the floor (i never fill that high), a table to set things on and keep the grow & rez area separate, then there are 4" waste pipes wrapping around 3 walls with 2 levels. I got the idea from Heath Robinson and adapted for my little space. I have 5 plant sites per level. Last few grows I have used a 1000w hps mounted vertically in the center of the room (or close enough). It's cooled by a diy cooltube. There is a 6" 435 cfm fan mounted to the ceiling. The air goes strait out my roof into the air. Yeah... I cut a hole in my roof. Ha. One winter was bad, the rain was just pouring in. I fixed things eventually. This time I will be running the 1000w hps, and I'm thinking of running the 400w cmh at the same time. The hps on top, the cmh below.

Hmm, what else. I love scrogs. Love the control and it helps me manage a lot of plant matter in a small space. Ask me anything you want to know more about.

I will be talking about lots of things in this thread. Feel free to join in and share what's going on with you and your grow. I have met many wonderful people on here and would love to get to know you as well. So pull up a seat, be nice to the locals, and enjoy yourself.

We are going to grow some DANK!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

The plants are in a conventional DWC to grow their roots out a bit for the flooded tubes. Usually I have to do this for about a week to 10 days. This round it's taken over 4 weeks and continues. I can't tell you my frustration.

Here was the plants right after I got them



And 2+ weeks later I think. They still haven't grown much. It's quite odd how much they have stayed the same.


And here is about 4 weeks later, which was 2 days ago or something.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Jig!
I wonder why they arent growing this round? 
I had a clone of GSC, that sat in the cup for 4 weeks and grew an extra 2". I threw her out, didnt know why she wouldnt grow.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thats some BS man. I have had similar issues in the past and always chalked it up to root damage. I have a pre 98 bubba doing the same thing right now. 6 weeks old and not even 2 inches.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 30, 2012)

It's crazy man, I never would have even guessed it possible. Apparently my buddy who I got them from is experiencing the same thing, but I still don't get it. One at least is spitting roots like I'm used to. There are 3 others that have some roots showing.

I'm off to bed, thanks for checking things out guys. Good to have you both back around.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 1, 2012)

It's the Fucking Chem-trails man!!!! lol Nighty Night.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

maybe you have discovered a new disease similar to the one that nearly wiped out the Wine industry in the old world growing regions...it was called Phylloxera vastarix (had nothing to do with Asterix and Obelix btw!). These little bugs laid their young in the leaves of the plant. They would hatch, and each young bug could then lay hundreds of eggs for the next round. The leaves fall off and grow back. Plant fruits. The following year the plants production would reduce, with finally in the 3rd year the plant would basically die off at the root. This was a 3 year long cycle of killing. A very efficient bug.

The only way the old world wine was saved was that they brought roots from over in the US to Europe and grafted the European vines onto the American vine roots. So in essence, you could say that the US (along with the other Allies of course), saved France in the WWII and also saved it's Wine industry in the 1800's. Although if you look deeper, the French accuse a wine producer in France of working with US wine makers and importing Vines from the US back to France which they think was the initial cause of the outbreak (it was the same wine producer that came up with the grafting technique that save the industry as well). 

I think the only wine producing area that does not have US roots is in Sicily, or some other Island. I'll clarify that. (it was Cyprus btw!!!)

Anyway, if you need some roots, let me know? lol.


----------



## cues (Oct 1, 2012)

Good luck.
Just to clarify, did you say the room was 2ft x 3 ft?
Sounds awful tight for a 1000w.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2012)

Sub'd up jig. I am sure you will figure it out. If not I can always get you some MD clippings. I got a mom vegging. I posted pics of her on the 600.

Peace

FM


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

looking slow jig. Its like waiting for ever when ya used to 10 day rooting. I hate taking clones at the best of times. Subbed btw>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

subbed up jiggy! been too long since that cab was full


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2012)

Back in action huh? subbed.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

cues said:


> Good luck.
> Just to clarify, did you say the room was 2ft x 3 ft?
> Sounds awful tight for a 1000w.


Stick around and you'll get to see what it looks like when full. What comes out of that closet with a 1000 is insane and the quality is always top notch.

I"m subbed up as well Jig.


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2012)

lurkin like always............cant wait to see it all full,i know them plants are about to kick in to over drive soon.
subd in.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

don't hold your breath lad, Jig's cursed these clones I think, lol.

Come on little ones, get yer wiggle on!!!!


genuity said:


> lurkin like always............cant wait to see it all full,i know them plants are about to kick in to over drive soon.
> subd in.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2012)

cues said:


> Good luck.
> Just to clarify, did you say the room was 2ft x 3 ft?
> Sounds awful tight for a 1000w.


Welcome welcome cues. It is indeed tight for all that light. I'm guessing you don't think I should add the 400 to the mix as well? To tell the truth I really wish I had gone with a 600, or even two 600's instead of the 1000w, but it's what I got now, so it's what i'm rolling with. I don't have to deal with heat too much as the fan is big for the space, and I live in the mountains where it stays pretty cool. Plus winter is coming!!! As for the actual light being too much, I have only bleached a couple little buds that got too close. The rest have been all good, tied back to the walls keeping them off the light.

I think you'll enjoy seeing what I do with all that light.



DST said:


> Anyway, if you need some roots, let me know? lol.


That would be a trick for sure. Grafting roots. Crazy what people do with plants. Sounds about right that the US is the savior... yet also the root cause lol. No pun intended but it sure works well, eh?



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sub'd up jig. I am sure you will figure it out. If not I can always get you some MD clippings. I got a mom vegging. I posted pics of her on the 600.


Thanks for the offer Fam. If time weren't an issue I'd take you up on it. I gotta get these things flipped in about 2 weeks. That plant is looking Boss. With a capital B. Shame about the outdoor screen man.



mr west said:


> looking slow jig. Its like waiting for ever when ya used to 10 day rooting. I hate taking clones at the best of times. Subbed btw>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


lol... I can't even say I hate taking clones cuz I've never done it. I still mooch of other growers. For being a pretty good grower, I sure don't know how to do much but get clones and make big buds from them.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> subbed up jiggy! been too long since that cab was full


Ain't that the truth Donny. Glad you are along for the ride.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Back in action huh? subbed.


I'm trying bro. I'm back in the game at least, not sure anything's in action yet, ha.



Dezracer said:


> I"m subbed up as well Jig.


Thanks Dez. Appreciate the support.



genuity said:


> lurkin like always............cant wait to see it all full,i know them plants are about to kick in to over drive soon.
> subd in.


I'm hoping that's the case G. I know the place will be so full soon I'll be wishing I had less plants. It's just getting to that point that kinda sucks right now. Good to have a crew along to help.



DST said:


> don't hold your breath lad, Jig's cursed these clones I think, lol.


I can't think of what I done to deserve the wrath of the mj gods, but damned if I didn't piss in their tea. Maybe a forgiveness dance will rectify things.



bassman999 said:


> Hey Jig!
> I wonder why they arent growing this round?
> I had a clone of GSC, that sat in the cup for 4 weeks and grew an extra 2". I threw her out, didnt know why she wouldnt grow.


It's already a bitch to toss a plant, but it really sucks when it's such good genetics. I heard that girl scout cookie was some serious smoke. Hope things settle down for a little while bro.



wormdrive66 said:


> It's the Fucking Chem-trails man!!!! lol Nighty Night.


Lol brother. Damn chem trails got my shit all messed up. Did you know the government actually pays aliens to make those trails. And they are listening to dubstep while they do it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2012)

Things are looking a little bit up in the closet. There are root explosions going on with two of the plants. They grew something like 1/2 inch overnight. Stoked. Got at least a couple viable ones. I think they are both Dog... really want one Banana. I'm running out of smoke and would like to have more than one strain after harvest. I took a couple pics. The -- on the thermometer is the humidity reading. It goes down to 10%. We are below that right now.


Also, here's some other stuff going on with me right now:
I've gone out to Arizona a couple times the past couple months to visit a buddy in prison. Really nice drive out there, lots of cacti. This one is probably 20 feet tall.

This is Mama Cat. He, yes he, was very sick a couple weeks back and we didn't think he would make it. He has since recovered and because of all the love he got while ill, he is a changed cat. You couldn't much pet him before, and now he sleeps in our laps. It's crazy. Before he would come by for food, eat, then leave. Sometimes gone for months at a time. He won't leave our deck now. I guess we are stuck with him.

This is super fun. Me and my wife are going through fertility issues. One step in the IUI we are doing now is me having to give my wife a shot. I don't like doing it very much, but oh well. You do what you gotta do I guess.

And... I'm starting to play the sax again. Played in high school and loved it, but never had my own instrument. I still don't as I'm renting this, but I do enjoy playing still. I may get my own next year, we'll see.

Lastly, there are no pictures for it, but I'm in two classes right now, so I'll be talking about them a bit. I have class later today, and I'm both looking forward to it, and dreading going. I want to get high and play video games!!!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 1, 2012)

Mama Cat is a cool cat and you can tell has had a rough life thus far. Hopefully he continues to see how good he's got it with you guys so he can keep on living and loving. 

You can't tell very good in the pic but he's tore from the floor up. All scarred on his head and that one ear was like that the whole time I was there. Nice kitty though and is already becoming trusting to humans. He let me get pretty close to him and didn't trip like I thought he was going to do. These things are a testament to the type of people Jig and the Mrs are. 

@ Jig - You guys will make awesome parents when the time comes, no question.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad to see the fingers are using a keyboard again......think I'll stick around


cof


----------



## supchaka (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm here pumpkin. All is as it should be.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes indeed all is exactly how it should be. If it were supposed to be any other way... it would be. lol.

Man am I antsy tonight. (that word looks really gay when written (and don't ask how a word can be gay, I don't know)) Had an exciting night in Arabic class. We spent most of the time talking about the worlds religions. I'm sure you can imagine how that conversation went. Actually it wasn't bad.... unless you are the kind of person who values knowledge and intelligence. I could have puked listening to random folks talking about what different religions actually are and what the people believe, etc.

I'm hanging out with the cats waiting for wife to come home. Anyone want a cat? I got some extras. No kidding.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2012)

Wishing you and the wifey the very best of luck, dont give up bro!!! I appreciate your dedication!


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Y
> I'm hanging out with the cats waiting for wife to come home. Anyone want a cat? I got some extras. No kidding.


Aye lad, stick one in the post, you know how my wife loves them....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

It will be in the perfect condition by the time it arrives eh? Can I send the neighbors dog instead, hehe


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

if it's the yappy one I remember you talking about, she'll love that even more. lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Heres hoping the Banana pops her skirt and lest the roots bust out!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

I have to be fair to my neighbor. There was a mother and daughter, each had their own little yap dog. However, the girls dog was much more yappy. The moms dog has a lower woof woof voice. The daughter moved out for the first of Oct, and took her yap dog. Praise FSM! I can absolutely live with a low woof woof. Also, I think the two dogs wound each other up. Things are looking up around here. Unrelated, but I installed an alarm in our house, so wife finally feels 'safe'. Glad that has happened. It's too funny, she talks of this "underworld" I'm involved in. All cloaks and daggers.

I got pics of the roots today and will upload as soon as wife gets off the phone. We have vonage and a slower internet connection, so when I upload/ download while she's on the phone makes the connection spotty.

It's crazy the difference in the roots in less than 24 hours.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

What are you using down below ? I've been seeing a lot of improvement in my roots with this new kelp meal i've been using. And Zho as well. I'm not sure how the AN Sensizyme is working i'm thinking go back to Hygrozyme.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

Now THIS is what I'm used to seeing. At least a half inch a day of new roots. I usually see this after 3 days of having clones in this setup. You can see why it's been frustrating that it has taken 4 weeks this time. Now if only the green bits of the plant would grow lol.

one thing at a time huh?

About 20 hours later


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Heres hoping the Banana pops her skirt and lest the roots bust out!!


I'm hoping too. So far I think only the Dog's have popped roots... I want some banana lol. Thanks bro.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What are you using down below ? I've been seeing a lot of improvement in my roots with this new kelp meal i've been using. And Zho as well. I'm not sure how the AN Sensizyme is working i'm thinking go back to Hygrozyme.


In the rez i got Cal-Mag, Dutch Masters Zone, DM Veg, and some Home and Garden - Roots Excelurator. I've never tried anything else. The Roots Excl is a new thing I've only used twice. Not sure if it works or not... but for $70 a bottle, I'm sure as hell going to use it. I personally thing anything made by AN has a cheaper alternative that works just as good if not better.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I want some banana.


watch where you say things like that bru! lol.

And seriously, all that is in the rez just for the clones to root and grow?


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

IT's got to be tiny amounts of each, right? Because it sounds like an awful lot for just rooting clones otherwise.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> IT's got to be tiny amounts of each, right? Because it sounds like an awful lot for just rooting clones otherwise.


I have rooting hormone, pro silicate, liquid karma, and ph down in mine. Maybe I have too much shit too? I might dump it again, and try just the hormone and ph down.


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

i use tap water, it works really well. patience is the key with clones, i can imagine you have lifted that lid 200 times since they first went in there jig, maybe that didn't help?

atleast you are growing now and we can get to see the hydro growth rate on these bitches.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

The DM zone goes into everything, has nothing to do with clones or otherwise. The cal mag is because I use RO water. The veg nutes are to try and get them to grow. I bought the Roots Excel on a whim a while back and now that i have it I might as well use it. There's pH down as well. If I had silica I'd put that in there too.

And to be clear, these clones were put into 1" rockwool cubes and rooted where they were taken. When they were given to me, there were roots showing out the bottoms of the rockwool. They 'should' have looked like they do now 3 days after I got them, and the veg nutes are to feed the little plants. Makes sense to me, but then again, maybe that's my problem.

EDIT: I did a few things that didn't start things off well. Protecting the root zone from light was one of those things I was lazy about. Thanks for stopping by ghb


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

i hear high nitrogen levels inhibit root growth, it could be the veg nutes or it could be something else altogether.

btw i thought they were cuts you were trying to root, didn't know they already had roots on them.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

I get it and now it doesn't seem like much. I forgot you use RO and need to add cal mag. I've never tried anything to accelerate root production.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

ghb said:


> i hear high nitrogen levels inhibit root growth, it could be the veg nutes or it could be something else altogether.
> 
> btw i thought they were cuts you were trying to root, didn't know they already had roots on them.


I think high N levels may have been part of it originally. I let the ph get super high and I'm pretty sure that's when you get lots of n being uptook (is that a word). Ah well, I should have been more careful.

I think I mentioned how little i know how to do. I've never had to actually root a clone. I've always started with rooted clones from either the dispensary of from a friend.

And as I said before dez, I bought the R.E. in a panic or something. I can't say it actually works.


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

you grow dank nugs, you know how to do that. your casey is legendary scrogking.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

lol, thanks bro. I do know how to grow buds. Bit of an epic fail though to take 4 weeks for rooted clones to grow more roots. hahaha.

It's good now though. We are on our way to dankness. I should probably get a video too for the youtube masses. Get a little hate thrown at me. Damn that place is vicious.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

It does seem to be full of haters. At least that's what I see any time I look at comments below a video.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sup Jig. Subbed now.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool bro. Glad to have you along for the ride.

The plant with all the roots has taken to growing. It's grown about 1/2 inches in the past 12 hours or so. Really taking off. I guess all I needed to do was start a journal.


----------



## cues (Oct 3, 2012)

Just to throw a random one in there.
This thread got me thinking last night and I started looking around the house for what I could make my on flooded tube garden out of that was lying around.
I have a load of unused 5" ducting (the extendable foil stuff, i don't have the fan anymore) but figured that wouldn't be strong enough. However, I soon realised that empty 3 litre plastic bottles fit perfectly in the ducting. So I plan on cutting the bottoms off them and sliding them into each other end-to end (tried this, it works).
My plan is to build something to go on my roof (45 degree angle) under my velour window but it's winter approaching so will have to wait until next year now. I also need to collect the bottles!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds quite interesting. Might want to make sure the ducting is water tight. I would imagine it not to be over time. I'm glad my journal has got you thinking.

So my roots are absolutely going off. I'll get a picture in a little bit. It's a shame they didn't do this right off the bat, but oh well. Rolling now. Glad they are co-operating with me. They will be ready to go into the tubes real soon at this pace. Then comes the big light!

EDIT: roots after 24 hours, plus a shot of the plants and a good luck bug I found in there:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Lookin good. Hopefully they start to go vertical soon.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 3, 2012)

I was going to make a vertical setup once with the flexible drain pipe they got at lowes. It would have worked pretty sweet. Coil it around the room, drill 3" holes in it or w/e and there you go, no joints or anything. Jiggle pig may remember the pics I showed him of it... Come to think of it they're on this site somewhere.


----------



## I85BLAX (Oct 3, 2012)

subbin in!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought about using that stuff too but from my experience, it leaks.


----------



## cues (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been playing a bit more today but not ready to post pics yet.
Stiil half theory but I did come up with the thought of joining the bottle ends with duct-tape.
Well, those that know me know it has gone beyond a thought.
Some think, some do, some talk of doing.
I like to think of myself as a nice mix of the three.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good. Hopefully they start to go vertical soon.


One has started lol. Hoping for the others now.



supchaka said:


> I was going to make a vertical setup once with the flexible drain pipe they got at lowes. It would have worked pretty sweet. Coil it around the room, drill 3" holes in it or w/e and there you go, no joints or anything. Jiggle pig may remember the pics I showed him of it... Come to think of it they're on this site somewhere.


I do remember that, was wondering why I was having deja vu. Ha... same thing when you came on my thread. I didn't think it would work that well then either.



I85BLAX said:


> subbin in!


Welcome bro. Glad to have you along. You see what I said about the splitter in the other thread? I don't think they worth it.



Dezracer said:


> I thought about using that stuff too but from my experience, it leaks.


Always priceless info dez.  just kidding bro.



cues said:


> Some think, some do, some talk of doing.
> I like to think of myself as a nice mix of the three.


I like to think of myself the same way. But admittedly there is always a lot of talking, a fair bit of thinking, and only a little doing. Gotta move that pie chart around a bit.

What kind of space you working with cues?

So on a completely different subject I have been listening to a lot of music today because of cool stuff people have been posting and emailing me. I ended up watching the best 30 songs of 2002. It was actually the 30 most popular songs, but whatever. I knew most of the words to almost all those songs, and they aren't even very much my favorites. It got me to thinking. If I know 30 pop songs from 2002 by memory, how many songs do I have up in my head. Got to be near 1,000? 5,000? Who knows. Just kinda trippy to think all the stuff our minds can hold.

My wife and I were talking about the way the world is developing, or maybe advancing is a better word. We were wondering what's next, on the horizon type thing. To me technology as far as computers and cell phones and the whole world of it, well that I feel isn't going to change in a big world shattering way. Just get better and such. What I do think is the next thing (maybe not next, but in the future) is doing something with peoples minds. Not like mind control or some shit, but unlocking all the power our brains have. Maybe use weird wave type sounds to reprogram stuff. I don't know. But there you go. When the youngest of you is very old, you will think back to this post and think "damn jig knew this shit was coming". lol... maybe not.

More ROOTS!
View attachment 2360866


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

The best of the "30 best of 2002" in my opinion. Must have been around that time I got a mix cd from a dude at a gas station. Actually I bought 2. One was "The return of the best of both worlds" album, and the other was just a 'rap mix'. It had some good tracks on it. Good times. I was hanging out in Hollywood a lot back then. My buddy lived right off the sunset strip. He was one house away from house of blues. Damn those were good times. We used to order weed from a delivery service before they had legal delivery services. They had business cards and everything. Used beepers and shit. Was too funny. I probably spent at least $1,000 on their stuff. What a waste of money. sigh. Never again, now we's growin dank.
[youtube]y6y_4_b6RS8[/youtube]


----------



## supchaka (Oct 4, 2012)

Mother fucker my shit will work! Don't make me go build the thing just for proof of concept! It runs perfectly in my head and grows gigantic plants!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

Just so you know now. I'm always right, so you can build it just to see how right I am if you want.

Now, that being said, no one needs to bring all this "i'm always right" talk up with my wife. That would be trouble, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

Too funny Jig.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 4, 2012)

Been in the design phases for months trying to figure out the best method to grow. After looking at your grows Jig, definitely feeling the vert set-up. So now I just need to figure out a medium (soil or coco). Anyhow I'm subbed.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

Right on kicks. Glad to have you along. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

had no idea hydro threw roots that fast. noice! 

on that memory thing jig, did you happen to catch the show about the kid who can't forget. his mind is fucking immense. like he can remember what he had for breaky and what the weather was like. EVERY DAY since he was like 4 or some shit.


http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-boy-who-cant-forget/4od


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

you need to be in the uk to watch that...boooo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

can't find a torrent for it either  was a really interesting program too .

could try it through a proxy maybe?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2012)

All good. We got an ip changer thingy to watch all our UK goodies. You know we are half brit at heart.

Nice work the boys did against Bordeaux. Making a good showing for England. Liverpool and Tottenham didn't look great by any means.


----------



## cues (Oct 5, 2012)

Played around with the bottle idea a bit more last night, but came to the conclusion that roots would block the bottle-neck so cut some slits in the bottles (hopefully too small to let hydroton through). Photo here. I stuffed it with toilet roll to make the holes more clear.
This kind of shows the general idea with one plant per bottle.
And at a 45 degree angle, I plan on doing something like this, with each bottle having a little hydroton and wrapped in the 5" ducting.
I used two different coloured bottles to make things clearer.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2012)

And were off..........

got an hour from 1 minute ago to get this little cup to the hospital. Ah the joys of infertility. Let's GO!


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And were off..........
> 
> got an hour from 1 minute ago to get this little cup to the hospital. Ah the joys of infertility. Let's GO!


slap happy early in the day jig..........
[video=youtube;RgclWn5dEUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgclWn5dEUo[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Oct 5, 2012)

cues said:


> Played around with the bottle idea a bit more last night, but came to the conclusion that roots would block the bottle-neck so cut some slits in the bottles (hopefully too small to let hydroton through). Photo here. I stuffed it with toilet roll to make the holes more clear.View attachment 2361734
> This kind of shows the general idea with one plant per bottle.View attachment 2361735
> And at a 45 degree angle, I plan on doing something like this, with each bottle having a little hydroton and wrapped in the 5" ducting.View attachment 2361736
> I used two different coloured bottles to make things clearer.


I dont think the ducting is going to hold up well with hydro nutes running through it, if thats what Im reading


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> And were off..........
> 
> got an hour from 1 minute ago to get this little cup to the hospital. Ah the joys of infertility. Let's GO!


Pray for no traffic jams


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 5, 2012)

G'luck Jig.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL gotta keep the jizz fresh jigfresh. Best of British to u mate.


----------



## cues (Oct 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I dont think the ducting is going to hold up well with hydro nutes running through it, if thats what Im reading


I know what you're saying. That's the idea of the bottles.

The basic idea is that the bottles will hold the water. The ducting is only to reflect/keep light out of the rootzone and provide some limited support to the structure.

That's why I'm trying to make it fit to the 45 degree angle of the roof and cut the slits etc to allow some oxygenation through the 'Waterfall effect' wothout any leakage.

Still thinking through it but winter is not an option. I thought of growing winter cabbage in it but realiised what freezing temps would do to the hydro system.

I may build it,record it and post a journal in the new year.

Jiggy, I may pm you as I'm going if you don't mind.


----------



## cues (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh crap. Turned the telly on and those idiots are chasing a ball up and down, churning the field up again.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys for the support. I really do appreciate it and love you guys for it. Things went as well as they could this morning, just routine really, but will be great if it works.

@cues I think I see what you are saying about the bottles and ducting, not sure though.

About my grow, the roots are still going amazing. The Dog kush plants are the ones with the roots, the bananas are lagging on that front, may need to start without them in the tubes?

I talked to my buddy who grew those soil plants I talked about a while ago. We set up a cardboard box grow for him, lol. Guess it worked out alright. He was happy. He was using a 250w MH and got about a half ounce from 2 plants. Not that bad for a first grow spending about $80 on supplies and only using water in the super soil. Something definitely went wrong with either the watering, or soil, or something, because there were like no roots. He said they were maybe 1-2 inches long out of the little rockwool cubes they were in originally. They were in 3 gallon fabric pots, and he said he didn't water much, maybe every 3-4 days, but maybe that was too much. I don't know, I'm not a soil guy. But I'm working towards it.

Any input on that would be appreciated. Ask questions if you need to.

LOL Gen.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2012)

I had a similar instance with a supersoil that was off and ended up scapping almost everything planted in it. I'm mixing two good quality bag soils with perlite for the healthest garden I've had.....with no other nutes.
I have a german shepherd having puppies tonight...one so far.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe tomorrow when they are clean and such, and mama lets you, there could be a picture taken?

I'm glad to have a guinea pig for this soil adventure, to iron out some bumps before I get there.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll get some pics tomorrow-there are two now.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful the circle of life is. Thanks for letting me know. Makes me .


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot guys for the support. I really do appreciate it and love you guys for it. Things went as well as they could this morning, just routine really, but will be great if it works.


That's what good about certain areas of this site. Seems like a real community. I wish you and the Mrs. the best. 

I have a couple quick questions. Have you used coco before? and any suggestions if so? I didn't see anywhere in your grow journals. I would love to run a nice pipe system like you have set up but due to power blinks I can't really afford to have it screwing with the rez as I'm gone for a good portion of the day. I also need to figure out the effects of a water softener water on plants. Got any good resources to check out. I've been reading the water sticky already. Are you doing a soil test run? Full of questions right? Hahah
Thanks, 
Smooth oooouttttt


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> That's what good about certain areas of this site. Seems like a real community. I wish you and the Mrs. the best.


Thanks a lot, and I agree about this site. Much of it drives me crazy and pisses me off, but there is some priceless stuff here. Be it info on growing mj, or meeting some really great people. It sounds funny to say but my life is definitely better from having joined RIU.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Have you used coco before? Are you doing a soil test run? Full of questions right? Hahah


I have never used coco, but my friends use it. Maybe someone will chime in, or give a good suggestion of a good resource. According to my memory both DST and Mr. West use coco and they both grow top notch smoke. You could check out their journals. No idea about soft water. Just read about it and it seems like soft water has the calcium and magnesium removed, that's replaced with sodium (in salt systems). Not sure the effect of the added salt, but it looks like you'll need to use some cal-mag with your nutrients to replace the stuff gone from the water. But that's just a guess you should look into it.

I'm going to try soil after this grow. I have set a friend up with a little soil grow in part to work out the kinks. He should be able to get another one in before I start going that way.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 5, 2012)

dolomite lime for your cal/mg...cheap, more efficient and has other needed ingrediants.

third pup didn't make it. mama dog doesn't want me to remove him so I'm going to leave him awhile.
it's sad, it's her first litter and she's still licking him, trying to revive him.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

That breaks my heart. Life sure is a tough pill to swallow sometimes. Animals seem to handle it all with so much more grace than us humans. My heart goes out to mama. I kinda know what she must be feeling right now.

I miss my boy. 

Here's to healthy puppies and babies all round the world. While tough, this life thing sure is beautiful. Totally worth any pain.

EDIT: It truly amazes me how much a single event can change a person. A week from now it will be 2 years ago we had our ________. I don't even know what to say here. Our 'big day', our 'mishap', our boy. I still cry all the time. Going though all this stuff to get pregnant again doesn't help. If I never see another doctor in my life I'll be alright. Every time we go to the hospital I think about the drive down there that day. 45 minutes of speeding while wondering if A) your baby is going to live and B) if your wife is going to live. I don't wish a time like that on anyone. Sometimes I just want to move away from my house, because this is where her water broke and I heard her scream from the back room. Fuck. Life changed that instant. Before that I was innocent. I didn't know what pain was.

Now I appreciate every single day. Even if it sucks or hurts, I could die tomorrow. Wife could die in her sleep tonight. A damn bomb could take out the city my parents are in. I'm not spending much time thinking about those things, but I am taking time now like it is precious. Every single little moment is precious. Those 5 minutes I spent listening to my little ones heart beat in my bedroom a week or so before we lost him... I didn't know it then, but those were about the most special 5 minutes I've ever had in my 33 years here.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

And as always, feel free to talk about plants or whatever. We won't think you are insensitive. (maybe a little lol) just kidding. I just enjoy talking about things.

It's shaping up to be a glorious weekend around these parts. I 'think' that fall is officially here. Supposed to get down in the 30's overnight next week. That's 2-4 celcius. In other words really cold.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2012)

coc is easy plug and play stuff if u get the right nutes and are not too gun ho with em. Gun ho? or is it gung ho? Soft water nutes http://www.nutriculture.co.uk/plant-magic-coco-bloom-a-b-1l-soft-water.html


----------



## cues (Oct 6, 2012)

I.m currently having my first experience with coco. Bonchi's (bonsai chili's), Bonsai sweet peppers and basil.
I start them off in soil, transfer to hydro then into the coco once big enough.

It's a great hobby because it costs virtually nothing apart from the coco. I get the seeds from things I eat, pots from thrift shops (The 5 pots in the photo cost me £2, just needed to drill holes in the bottom), use the waste nutes out of my res when I change it and just use up spare space in my veg cab when it's available. There's a layer of hydroton in the bottom of each pot, covered by a J-cloth, then the coco on top.

The biggest thing I have noticed with it is how fast it dries out (compared to soil in similar pots) and for that i find this useful.

It's just a cheap moisture/pH meter. The pH bit is a waste of space but the moisture bit is very useful.

The trouble with coco is it's hard to tell how wet it is by looking and/or weight compared to a soil pot, especially if trying to keep the pot size small (bonsai style). This makes it much easier and cost me about £10.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

mr west said:


> *coc* is easy plug and play stuff if u get the right nutes and are not too gun ho with em. Gun ho? or is it gung ho? Soft water nutes http://www.nutriculture.co.uk/plant-magic-coco-bloom-a-b-1l-soft-water.html


Mate, you forgot a "o". Took me a couple minutes to figure out what the hell 'coc' was. lol


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot, and I agree about this site. Much of it drives me crazy and pisses me off, but there is some priceless stuff here. Be it info on growing mj, or meeting some really great people. It sounds funny to say but my life is definitely better from having joined RIU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jig, this site definitely has its boneheads, to phrase that nicely. Hahah. But there are some great people so it pans out. Seems West is already on it with the links, got a link for coco nutes to look at. Now I just have to find a way to get it here. I will take a look at their journals. Thanks for the heads up bruh. I kinda figured the cal mag was gonna be a must after reading how salt softened water works. I'm wondering if the salt would then exasperate salt build up lending the plants more easily to nute lockout. More research will solve that problem. 

Oh btw, how's the root growth coming along still back at its usual pace? 



mr west said:


> coc is easy plug and play stuff if u get the right nutes and are not too gun ho with em. Gun ho? or is it gung ho? Soft water nutes http://www.nutriculture.co.uk/plant-magic-coco-bloom-a-b-1l-soft-water.html


West that looks really interesting. The only problem would be locating it Stateside. I did some research (Google) the only sites that come up are the UK. Their U.S. site doesn't seem to have nutes.



cues said:


> There's a layer of hydroton in the bottom of each pot, covered by a J-cloth, then the coco on top.
> The biggest thing I have noticed with it is how fast it dries out (compared to soil in similar pots) and for that i find this useful. It's just a cheap moisture/pH meter. The pH bit is a waste of space but the moisture bit is very useful.
> 
> The trouble with coco is it's hard to tell how wet it is by looking and/or weight compared to a soil pot, especially if trying to keep the pot size small (bonsai style). This makes it much easier and cost me about £10.


Cues I was thinking, scary as that is (hah), I may have found a possible solution to the pondering how moist the coco would be...blumats. For the couple of $$ they cost it's worth a go. But the moisture meter is good idea to add to the blumats to ensure the blumats are working properly.

Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 6, 2012)

jig, I did the same thing at first but after I clicked the link, it sunk in. That coulda been bad right, hahah "coc". Annnddd now I feel five years old again.


----------



## cues (Oct 6, 2012)

Jig, I did a bit more work on the bottle idea today and came up with this.
Its just hydroton in the bottle with slits to allow for extra drainage. I was worried about the roots blocking the 'lid-hole' so came up with the slits idea, then today, came up with the hosepipe idea (hit it from both sides). I intend to strategically perforate it.

I put the 5" ducting that will 'sleeve' the bottles behind so you get an idea.

Anyhow, here's a few more pics showing where I am heading with this.



Sorry for hacking your thread. I will do my own in spring/summer when I get this running outside.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2012)

baby batter, baby puppies, DOG's, football banter and innovative DIY.... and the award for most diverse thread goes to!!!! JIGFRESH. only thing that could improve it would be a pair of boobies.


----------



## cues (Oct 6, 2012)

LOL.
Guess that's where the saying 'Getting Jiggy with it' comes from!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

Well don. You got a camera and a penchant for getting in trouble with your lady... why not ruin a weekend to complete the thread lol. Thanks for stopping in.

@cues, no worries about posting stuff here. If you get really annoying we will all just start ignoring you.  One thing to think about with this plan is the light blocking ability of that ducting. From what I remember it doesn't block it all out which would mean more work blocking it. Might want to check that if you can.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> baby batter, baby puppies, DOG's, football banter and innovative DIY.... and the award for most diverse thread goes to!!!! JIGFRESH. only thing that could improve it would be a pair of boobies.


I really don't want to post a pic of obama and biden....they're the biggest boobs I know

now I've added politics to the menu, wanna try for religion next?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I really don't want to post a pic of obama and biden....they're the biggest boobs I know


[youtube]oShTJ90fC34[/youtube]



curious old fart said:


> now I've added politics to the menu, wanna try for religion next?


Sure... did you guys know that Jews, Christians, and Muslims all agree on something? It's true. All believe that Abraham was the first prophet and look to him as one of the holiest men that ever lived.

And I wear a bracelet for religious reasons that causes me issues going through security sometimes.

Um... I have a quran sitting between my two bibles. And I've gone to a Sikh worship service. Done completely in Punjabi. Interesting language. I got free food though lol.

I was an acolyte at my church for many years and I loved it. I find it beautiful that Martin Luther King Jr was named after Martin Luther. Well I guess he was named after his dad, who was named after the original. At least I figure that's who they were named after. Can you imagine the balls it would have taken to nail those pages on the church door.

Not sure I was very inflamitory. But that's what I got on religion for now.


----------



## cues (Oct 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Well don. You got a camera and a penchant for getting in trouble with your lady... why not ruin a weekend to complete the thread lol. Thanks for stopping in.
> 
> @cues, no worries about posting stuff here. If you get really annoying we will all just start ignoring you.  One thing to think about with this plan is the light blocking ability of that ducting. From what I remember it doesn't block it all out which would mean more work blocking it. Might want to check that if you can.


I was hoping the silver ducting would reflect light back up. My main interest is peppers (both sweet and chili) and we struggle for enough light in the UK. I was also thinking it would keeps res temps down. If I get problems, I was thinkig of using correx sheet.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2012)

Yo Smoothkicks, maybe u could contact the man and see if they have any state side stockists and if not might make em think bout it.
http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/contactus.php


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 6, 2012)

mr west said:


> Yo Smoothkicks, maybe u could contact the man and see if they have any state side stockists and if not might make em think bout it.
> http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/contactus.php


I'll give it a shot, I hope they do. Shit all they can say is no. I'll post what I find out in case anyone else is interested. Sorry Jig I feel like I kinda jacked your thread. Damn amateurs right? Hahah. 
Later,
Smooth


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2012)

No worries. You guys doing new stuff if more interesting than what I got going on anyhow.

I changed the water out today. Lots of new roots. Pretty happy.


----------



## cues (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice, I have 2 just starting to re-veg and it's cool to see them shooting off (they already have a decent root system), Weird growth though, non-serrated leaves etc.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks jig. Sounds like you got everything back on track. Good to hear bruh. I just found out I may be moving in two months so my start date might be delayed. bummmmmmeerrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2012)

Not much of a bummer if you are moving to a better location/situation. But yeah, I hear ya.

I'm pretty stoked. God willing... I will be going to Amsterdam for the Cannabis Cup. Wow right. I'm still kinda in shock, but signs point to me smoking some fine herb with a lot of chill peeps.

As for the grow I put the 1000w in there today. LOL,,, I'm such a dumbass. I thought I was running a 400w cmh. It's a 250w. Haha, I'm such a dope. So yeah, there will not be 1400w in the closet after all. Probably just 1250w. I put the 1000w in because it's HPS and I set it really high, in hope between the wavelength of the light and the distance from the plants, they would stretch out a little. The big one has grown maybe a quarter inch in the past 14 hours or so. Looks like I have 4 with amazing roots, and 2 more with some roots. 2 others are just lame. I don't think they'll make it. I should pick up a couple more plants soon to add to the mix. 12/12 should start in maybe a week. I'm excited but at the same time, bummed the plants are bigger. Ah well. Next time right.

I'll snap some pics later on. I gotta study arabic. Have a test tomorrow, insha alla (god willing).

Happy Sunday!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am getting roots on 3 of my strains I thought I lost and took cuts from, 5 more left to root and Ill be happy!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2012)

Hahaha, I totally know the feeling. I'm happy with the ones that have rooted... but sure as hell would like the others to get going. Fingers crossed for you bassman. Hope you get to keep all your strains.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hahaha, I totally know the feeling. I'm happy with the ones that have rooted... but sure as hell would like the others to get going. Fingers crossed for you bassman. Hope you get to keep all your strains.


Thanx Jig!
If I get the other 5 to root that would only be the top 8 of 20 strains I had lol. Too many strains anyway I guess. I just dont have the room.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Not much of a bummer if you are moving to a better location/situation. But yeah, I hear ya.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked. God willing... I will be going to Amsterdam for the Cannabis Cup. Wow right. I'm still kinda in shock, but signs point to me smoking some fine herb with a lot of chill peeps.


It is a better situation, closer to my job. Saves me time and gas $$. Just impatient I suppose. Then again I've waited 3 months, whats another 2. Hah. Cannabis Cup will have some serious smoke. Lucky you man. Do do do, this is a public service announcement, adding while high may result in incorrect sums. Hahah. Ay bruh, we've all been there. It sounds like you have more than enough light for the area anyhow (based on my limited knowledge of course). 



bassman999 said:


> I am getting roots on 3 of my strains I thought I lost and took cuts from, 5 more left to root and Ill be happy!


Best of luck on the other five dude. 8 strains sounds nice, maybe a little complicated at times. Are they all strains you've run before?

Smooth outtttt.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2012)

I had the 400mh too far from the plants and there was no new growth and the plants looked bad until I lowered the light; then they started growing again. I replaced it with a 6 bulb 4' T-5....has a better footprint and is cooler, which allows it to get closer...and the plants love it. 
I bet that your plants will take off now that they have good light.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2012)

@ bassman 8 sounds pretty ridiculous already bru.... 20 would be enough to make me stop growing. I think I ran 5 strains one time and that was about 3 too many. I like growing 2 or 3 strains at a time.

@ smooth Glad you got moved to a better location. The biggest thing is the TIME. $ comes and $ goes. The only true limited resource we have is our time. I think it's one of the trajedies of the modern world, that people spend hours a day, alone, just going from place to place (ie home to work) everyday. Shit ain't right. If you spend 2 hours a day in traffic... after a 30 year career you will have spent 2 years in the car, listening to the radio or whatever. Blah.

Appreciate the public service announcement as well. 

@ cof. I think you are exactly right. They are looking more perky after adding the extra light. Just swimming in goodness.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2012)

Song:
[youtube]McoE-FXGDrU[/youtube]

Funny thing about Jimmy Eat World. I loved this album so so much. Still do. Anyways, this came out in what 2002? Whatever, it's a bit old. Fast forward years later... me and wife are talking about music and such. She mentions 'Emo'. I proceed to tell her how I HATE HATE HATE Emo music. We talk about it for a little while. Then she looks up Emo on wikipedia. The article basically says that this album is about one of the most important albums in the Emo movement. Lol, and that jimmy eat world is one of the major bands of the scene. The other band they mention a lot is one of my top 3 favorites of all time.

So much for me knowing what I'm talking about.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 7, 2012)

I like music for the 'music' the sounds and feelings. Not so much the words. Case in point, this song I really liked for a long time. Heart it who knows how many times. I always thought it was a happy song. They say wonderful all the time, and the music sounds upbeat. If you spoke another language you would think it was a love song or something.

Anyways, if one actually listens to what he's saying, it's quite sad. Ah well. It still makes me happy. lol
[youtube]MUfgAbFY4CA[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2012)

In "Shiva" we trust


----------



## supchaka (Oct 8, 2012)

Any song that has NA NA NA NA NA in it is automatically upbeat!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

DST said:


> In "Shiva" we trust


D, not only didn't I know you were a cricket fan, had no idea you supported india!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laxman_Sivaramakrishnan

His nickname is Siva, I always thought it was Shiva. Sounds the same the way they say it.

Took some pictures, but they turned out a bit crap with the big HPS in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Roots taking off now Jig, what do you think the problem may have been?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

Light getting in the root zone. Ph too high in the water. Rockwool too wet to begin with. Water too hot. Not enough light for the plants. Not starting a new journal for them.

That's all I can think of at the moment. I fixed each problem and about that time is when the roots took off. Can't tell if it was one thing in particular or all of it together. When you treat your plants like you don't really care, they sure you treat you accordingly.

Oh, one more piece to the puzzle. The guy I got these from says he was having the same issues with them rooting well for him. I doubt it's genetics (as we've been running these strains for a while with no issues) but could be something in the way he's cloning them? I don't know... it's a head scratcher.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol, That sounded like a post to start a thread in the newbie forum. I still consider myself a newb, i couldn't even germ seeds consistently until recently. How tall will they veg until they get scrogged?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

Haha, it does sound like a hopeless noob post. If I happened upon that thread I would say this for advice: "Bro, you really need to read some more. Follow some people who know what they are doing, and then copy them. Ask them what they do and follow their advice."

I need to listen 'to myself' and get my head out my ass.

I don't really put them in a screen on a schedule. Just really when i feel like it. The main thing in the timing round here is waiting for the roots to be long enough to reach the water in the tubes. The tubes only have about 1/2 inch of water running along the bottom. Most is just open till the roots fill things up. Once they are long enough (like 3-4 inches), then the plants can go into the tubes. Once in the tubes they will be up against the screen already, because it's just sitting there waiting. I then just tie things back as needed. One or two branches today. Couple tomorrow. It was pretty much the same with the giant Casey Jones plant. just kinda train as you go. I guess it's more work to do part by part, but the control and flexibility are why I do it like this.

Man I'm a bit frustrated with the situation going on with the grow/ harvest date. My friend who's locked up is getting out near the end of the year. I don't know what is going to happen when he is released, and want to have my place available to him if need be to crash for a couple nights. Now... I can't have dude staying in my place the day after he got out from a 10+ year term while I'm growing and/or have tons of weed drying. So i'm planning on wrapping things up before his date. That's not the frustrating part. He doesn't know if his date is end of Dec, or end of Jan. If it's end of dec, I need to start flowering these things real soon. If end Jan, I could veg em out.

Grrrrrrr. Wish he knew. But it is what it is. I will however be quite pissed if I flip them soon, and it is Jan. We'll figure it out I guess.

A little picture for a friend:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

BTW as an ex-con/felon. That is a great thing you are doing, i just hope you are careful. But i know you are capable of taking care of yourself.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

Hehe, thanks. Appreciate the support and concern. And I will surely be careful.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

must of been that old thread, it was shit, glad you moved on and the roots are growing now, 

Indian, I love me a good curry!!!! and my family lives in the Kyber Pass (Leith)! unless you are from Leith you won't understand, but basically the place is swarming with Indians and Pakistanis, all hating each other as well.




jigfresh said:


> Light getting in the root zone. Ph too high in the water. Rockwool too wet to begin with. Water too hot. Not enough light for the plants. Not starting a new journal for them.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment. I fixed each problem and about that time is when the roots took off. Can't tell if it was one thing in particular or all of it together. When you treat your plants like you don't really care, they sure you treat you accordingly.
> 
> Oh, one more piece to the puzzle. The guy I got these from says he was having the same issues with them rooting well for him. I doubt it's genetics (as we've been running these strains for a while with no issues) but could be something in the way he's cloning them? I don't know... it's a head scratcher.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn I step away for 24 hours and I feel behind as hell

@Jig - Yea bruh I been driving an hour and 45 min one way for the past year and a half. Shit's def taken its toll. I could have another part time job with as much driving as I do in a week. I hate wasting time is the ironic part. Anyhow music is just something thats supposed to move us, whether its the beat or relating to the lyrics. My tastes range in music but I favor hip hop. Joe Budden has some pretty killer lyrics. Also, nice of you to open your home and give dude a chance to get back on his feet. On to the grow, the roots are looking alot better my friend. 

@bassman - dude 20 strains must be a bitch to maintain. How do you keep up with all that? Props to you though regardless of outcome.

@cof - Which do you prefer the t5's or the MH? I've seen some pretty decent grows using t5's but I was just curious as to your preference.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Any song that has NA NA NA NA NA in it is automatically upbeat!


Even better when it's named Na Na Na
[youtube]Zm8xIo_2Aok[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

To tell you the truth I've never listened to much Joe Budden. I'm checkin him out now. My fav is Nas. Love his album with Damien Marley.

[youtube]_l1aGGOxz9Q[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

Last one:
[youtube]wNbWSExg47Y[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2012)

I use the T-5's for veg and they produce more, better looking plants than the 400 mh (and run cooler) for the same area 2' x 4'. I have a 4 bulb 4' for the shelf and had the mh for the top....which has been replaced by the 6 bulb unit. I noticed how much brighter the new one was over the older one and realized that the 4 bulb unit was three years old. New bulbs make a vast difference....please don't wait three years to change them.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh... so I guess you are saying I need a new bulb.

Next grow I will hook it up. Thanks for the tip cof.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know about you, I was referring to my situation. I know better, replacing your mh and hps once a year and your floro's 18 months seems to work well....who dat replaced every grow. 


cof


----------



## supchaka (Oct 8, 2012)

Well gimme whodats leftovers and Ill squeeze another year outta them!


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

for me lights stop working when they stop working, but I normally change mine out after a few harvests.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I don't know about you, I was referring to my situation. I know better, replacing your mh and hps once a year and your floro's 18 months seems to work well....who dat replaced every grow.
> 
> 
> cof


What brand of bulb do you prefer? right now i have an eye hortilux. I want to get a new bulb but i dont want to shell out $80 if i can find something comparable maybe $15-$20 less.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What brand of bulb do you prefer? right now i have an eye hortilux. I want to get a new bulb but i dont want to shell out $80 if i can find something comparable maybe $15-$20 less.


I'm having good success with this
Digital Plus 600w HPS Lamp
Product Number: LAM-DIG600HPS








*Click image for enlarged view*


The *Digital Plus High Output 600 Watt HPS Lamp* is designed by the worlds leading HID lamp engineers to withstand the higher frequencies generated by digital ballasts that cause other bulbs to fail prematurely. Engineered and manufactured with precision, they provide exceptional performance and longer bulb life on electronic ballasts. The Digital Plus delivers 95,000 lumens of an optimized spectrum with 30% more "*Blue Light*" wavelength for optimum plant development.

One year warranty.



Price:
$48.95


http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Digital- 600w-HPS-Lamp.asp



cof


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 9, 2012)

@ Jig - check out any of Joe Budden's Mood Muzik mixtapes. My personal favorite is Black Cloud. 
@cof - I've read and seen good results with the t5's. I know you were helping Tryna but thanks for the bulb info (t5 & hps).


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys... thanks for all the good vibes. I have never bought replacement bulbs for any light I've ever had. I think I've done 5 harvests with this 1000w hortilux eye. Even when I did get it, it was from a dude in a parking lot, with no box. So who knows lol. I'll tell you what. If I change bulbs and double my yeild, I'm gonna be pissed. Or something. I will be happy with a giant yeild like that though.

Anyways, about the plants. All 8 now have roots popping out. And the big dog is growing and looking really really healthy. Has that reaching up look. Ahhhh, I'm happy. If only I could veg them for 3 weeks. grrr. Nothing is perfect I guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have heard that ballasts need new capacitors eventually or the light output will be affected. Has anyone heard this? 
Also I need a new bulb(s) and am poor today, are the super cheapos a pos, or are they still decent bulbs? I have found 600 watt hps (non digital) as low as $28.99 with free shipping.At this price I can afford to get 2 of them.

For some reason I cant copy paste a link right now or access any features in my title and search bars, but it is a Supernova 600 watt hps sold by hydroponics_etc1 on ebay


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2012)

My Adblock Plus is blocking my toolbars etc an copy/paste ability!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

That's odd. Always something going on with your computer bass. And I know not of cheap bulbs vs expensive ones. Hopefully someone with some experience can chime in.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2012)

RIU found a way to make their toolbar act as an ad to make us turn ad-blocking off to use them. It wasnt till after the recent update with the support bar that this happened. Anyway I know the problem now, and just unblock a page as needed now.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2012)

Jig I've always been amazed how your thread gains pages without pictures lol. It's because you are THAT fucking cool!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

It's actually because I send everyone bribes. I was hoping you wouldn't find out because you were one of the few who stops by unpaid. Well that's out the window.

Life just keeps getting better round here. Now wife wants to hire me to do some work for her company. Nothing wrong with making money sitting on your computer.  They pay well too.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2012)

good news jiggy mate. Btw, my bribe never turned up this week.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

I been getting that a lot.

Did well on an exam last night, well at least I think I did well. Left a couple blank, but probably did better than everyone else. It is very interesting learning a completely foreign language. Being raised about 10 miles from Mexico, I was pretty immersed in spanish from the get go. Not like my parents spoke it all day, but you heard it being spoken every day for sure. I'm enjoying seeing how languages differ from each other. Like you've probably heard how Eskimos have like 10 words for snow or something. It's wild what different languages have words for, or differentiations of. Like how English only has one word for love. It's so lame. Love is such an awesome thing that comes in so many forms you'd think we could come up with one or two more words when we were forming out language. Two things I very much like about arabic is the word structure, and the fact that they mention god all the time.

Did I mention all 8 plants have roots!!! I'm stoked.

Oh, add odd light timing to the list of mistakes I made at the beginning. I might have been freaking them out starting flower and back to veg and flower, veg, blah, blah. I don't now. I haven't used a timer yet this grow, just unplug and plug in when I feel lol. Real pro shit.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 9, 2012)

@chaka - Really he passes out free joints. We all know the way to way to a stoner's heart is one of two ways, through his smoke or the food cook after. Hahah.

@jig - Do you have any updated pics on the roots? Side note what made you choose Arabic? I think Russian would be awesome, though where I'm at Spanish would be the most practical. 

And in case anyone was curious the Plant Magic Coco Nutes are not available in the U.S......sucks still on my search for good coco nutes.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

Ill go snap a pic now. I chose arabic because I started traveling to London after me and my wife got together and they have arabic people like we have mexican people. Lot's of shops and restaraunts with arabic writing. I fell in love with the writing, just thought it was really pretty. So I taught myself the writing, and then thought I'd learn what the words meant and stuff. So here I am in arabic 2. Now that I am learning I am loving it. It's hard to explain, but it has a really nice structure. And I still love the writing.

It's funny because for some reason my spanish is coming back to me a lot while learning arabic. I guess it's that 'language' area of my brain getting worked out. Plus it's interesting meeting the different kind of people in a language class. Not the same type of peeps as in my math class. I can't even fathom learning russian. I don't really like the way it sounds, or looks, so you can have that one lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2012)

you might want to add chinese to your studies....at the rate we're going they'll soon own us.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

Pics: (3 of pretty much the same shot, and 2 others)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

Cof... no shit. I'm seriously thinking of taking up chinese not so much for me, but so we can start our kid at a very young age picking it up. Going to be very useful when they are the ones with all the power.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 9, 2012)

That's a trip jig, cuz on a related note here I am 40 years old and tonight is the first time I've ever shaved my ass. I started doing the balls last week sometime. I've always used a clipper, don't get me wrong but for my entire life I've always been afraid of the razor. Then one day I'm just like fuck it I may cut myself, I'm goin for it! I feel like I've been missing out on a great thing the last 20 years now which is probably how it feels learning a new language. 

Lol were you wondering when the related note was coming?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Lol were you wondering when the related note was coming?


I was indeed wondering. Glad you've made it to such a place of comfort. Just wait for it to start growing in.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol I don't even know why I threw all that out there. Just starting feeling froggy and it landed here


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2012)

Roots are going for it now Jig! Doing awesome like the weeks of waiting never happened.

Supchaka Ill be 40 in march, and I too suffer from undesirable hair. 
I tried to wax and shave my chest a few times and decided not to do it again. The waxing made me bleed, and the shaving gave my razor burn so bad that I broke out all over my chest for 2+ weeks.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

So is this the hairy mans thread then? lmfHAIRYbo.

I am not sure learning a language and shaving yer privates or arse is comparable. Learning a new language brings you angst, stress, embarassment (over what you are actually saying) and can often make you feel like you have the intelligence of a 5 year old. Shaving yer baws may make you look like a 5 year old, and of course you could scratch your head when trying to think how to conjugate a verb in another language, but other than that, I fail to see comparisons


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

I love this! 



DST said:


> lmfHAIRYbo.


Thank the lord I was blessed with almost no hair in places it doesn't belong, and reasonable amounts where it should be. 

So yeah.... I'm super fucking stoked. I'm planning my trip next month a little and am starting to get really anxious. In a good way, not like bad anxiety. Just excitement I guess. Wife can't wait to have time alone, and I can't wait to travel all on my lonesome. Will have friends to be with when I get there, but still a little different as I'm not tied to them like my wife. I hope I survive riding a bike in the dam without a leader, lol. I've always had someone to follow. I imagine my travel will be much slower as I try to figure out "can I go now?"

The plants are looking lovely. Real happy about that. I'm thinking another week of veg then onto 12/12. I think I'll pick up 2 more plants just to fill all 10 spots. I have 8 with roots now. And luckily I haven't smoked today, so I trust that math hahaha. I took a couple pics, hopefully one came out. And just so you guys know, the camera I am using, the screen doesn't work save the bottom corner. So basically if I can see something in that corner I know it's on... otherwise I'm just aiming and clicking, and seeing what comes up on the computer. Kind of a shot in the dark thing.

Have a lush Wednesday! (whatever the hell that means)

eela leeqa (see you later)


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2012)

I have never travelled on a plane on my own, I'm a little nervous lol. Not sure if its as thrilling as I thought it would be lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

Hehehe... it's all thrilling in our heads. But when the rubber hits the pavement it's all a little daunting and a tad frightening. I can't even imagine people like my wife or Dst, up and moving to a foreign country with no job and no one you know. Talk about balls. Here we are worried about flying alone, hehe. It's all good bru. At least we are in good company.

I been on a plane alone, and I guess that would mean I also been through an airport alone... but this feels different. I don't know, it's probably just all in my head, but I kinda feel like I'm gonna be jumping out a plane with no parachute. "Ah... I'll just figure it out on the way down" lol. I get there isn't really anything there that should be worrying. I mean, nothing is going to happen... but still.

Wife is sooooo jealous that I'm going to get more stamps in my passport. I'm tempted to cross a border or two, just to get the stamps. We are competitive like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2012)

hahahah who has right of way in Adam, whoever has the balls to go first i say! unless your thinking you can take the tram on speedwise....


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 10, 2012)

damn its active in here this morning. lol. is it always this busy in here?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

It really depends how much bullshit I have to spew, lol. But yeah... usually busy. (bribes work )

Things are getting geared up for winter round these parts. Got the little cat houses out from storage so the ones that have to live outside can be warm overnight in the snow. Poor things. Ah well... not too bad for them. They have me running around making nice places for them to lay. Mom in law is talking to wife planning on coming out for Thanksgiving. I'm bummed the Cannibis Cup is the week of Thanksgiving. The last day of the cup is Thanksgiving in fact. Not cool. I think I'll come back the day before and miss some of the festivities as much as that sucks. We love thanksgiving around here... our favorite day. We used to like our Wedding Anniversary a lot. However, we lost our baby 10 days before our anniversary... so now they kinda get mixed together. Happy, sad, and wising it was November.

My sax playing is coming along nicely. I have 2 of 3 songs pretty much down. Going to rehearsal on Saturday. Hoping to visit a friend on the way down and help trim a little. It's always fun in cali when it's outdoor harvest season. People come out of the woodwork looking for reliable trimmers. Good times.

Glad to have you along for the ride wheels. How's school?


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

It's like a womans knitting circle in here, lol. Westy, remember to check you are getting on the right plane eh, and train!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I think I'll come back the day before and miss some of the festivities as much as that sucks. We love thanksgiving around here... our favorite day.
> ?


GAY!! 

There will be a Thanksgiving next year, but probably no cup here again......


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

LOLOLOL..... It's only like 20 mins from the airport to the train station mate. Another tip is, things should be getting more dense on the way into a major city. If you are on the train 5 mins and in the middle of farms, you might check the direction. Sorry... just had to say that. Blame it on the pregnant lady hahaha.

You fuckers talk too much. I actually took pictures this morning but forgot to post them. Now I'm on a different laptop in another room and I can't be bothered to walk in there and upload them. Your punishment is no pictures for a couple hours. No need to wear the dunce cap though. 

Hey... leads me to a question. I'm guessing there is one particular person in here who is a 'yes' to this question, the rest of us I think are a little young. Has any of yous guys been put in the corner and made to wear a dunce cap?

Ha... which leads me to a memory. Not sure the connection, but it was in class, so there. I followed rules real well. In second grade one person after another was asking to go to the bathroom. It was like a joke people were playing on the teach or something. Normal 2nd grade stuff I assume. Anyways, I really did have to piss, so I ask to go and she says sit down, I'm not playing anymore. So I sit and try to hold it, but couldn't. And poor little 7 year old jig peed in his chair, like a sad little puppy. Just amazing I would even do that you know. Not get up and run out the room to pee. Anyways, no one noticed the puddle under me and I sat long enough for my pants to dry (luckily we were in the desert). Not sure why I told you guys that story, but chaka told us about his butt, so this seems fitting.

I'm done now.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> GAY!!
> 
> There will be a Thanksgiving next year, but probably no cup here again......


Ahh the difference in perspective. There will only be 80 Thanksgivings' I can enjoy if I life to be 80. I would wager to say there are more than 80 days I could travel to amsterdam and smoke all the world class weed I wanted.

But point taken bru. We're working on it (whatever that means).


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2012)

By the time we noticed there was more farm land then cat houses it was too late, the train didnt stop for an hour after getting on Dont get me started on peeing myself. Its kinda ok when ur a kid or pissed out ya brain but when ya in the cue at the post office with no option but to pee and leave lmfao. Thankfully i aint peed mesen in quite a while. Im sure itll be fine with the right drugs everything is fine lol.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 10, 2012)

It's so weird that you mention all of this cuz on a related note I shaved my ass last night. Oh wait. But I have had to stand with my face in the corner, no hat though. Oh and your nose had to physically rest in the 90 degrees.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

Did you go to catholic school or something? jeez.

Here's the pics I was talking about earlier.  The Dog's are the 3 big badass looking ones. The banana's are all the tiny things.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

In our school you got sent out of class to stand in the corridor (no dunce caps!) Standing in the corridor was always fun, getting additional scauldings for chatting with other kids standing outside other doors, and if you were of a decent physicall stature, there were rows of windows at the top of the wall that looked into the class rooms. So you would spend your time trying to jump up and distract the rest of the class inside the room. This inevitably led to more disruption as the teacher would be out the door warning you about their next deadly punishment, lol.

DOG's looking good J.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn this thread has taken an odd turnpersonal hygiene. Hahah. 
I remember having to sit with my nose on the corner. But that's how my dad would punish my brother and I. 
Jig those roots look solid on the dogs.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2012)

I remember a whack with a wooden ruler across the knuckles by teacher for every wrong answer on tests.


----------



## SFguy (Oct 11, 2012)

Subbd up , ill try to keep up, you guys move really fast.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I remember a whack with a wooden ruler across the knuckles by teacher for every wrong answer on tests.


1-3rd grade the principal had a paddle for me. Even my mom used to watch him whoop my ass. And then they just started sending m home, hell i aint care. Some of my best memories are on days i was suspended at home.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

I always found sending a kid home from school odd. I mean isn't that giving them exactly what they want? Funny stuff guys and gals (there are some watching I think).

Got a question for you all. On my trip to the dam in nov, do you think I should pop down to paris for a long day or something? Part of me thinks I should totally do it, while another part thinks I wouldn't really get to see anythning and I would waste a day I could be chillin in amsterdam. Plus it would probably cost a bit to get there and back plus transportation while there. I don't know.

Plants are still growing  not sure what else. I hope everyones well.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 11, 2012)

See I was always good while in school. It was when I got out of school was when I was hell on wheels. Hahah. 

Jig I would say def go. Then again I have a bias in that I haven't done much traveling. To me it's sounds like experiences are far more important to you than money based on what you've said so far. Nike that shit bruh #justdoit


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 11, 2012)

I would stay in Adam. Paris needs to be visited as a couple with time to take it in.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey BB guys... where's a good place to ask questions on the stains on offer? Is there still a breeders thread or whatever it was? Or should we just ask right here.

Appreciate the input from you two. I'm completely conflicted.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> See I was always good while in school. It was when I got out of school was when I was hell on wheels. Hahah.
> 
> Jig I would say def go. Then again I have a bias in that I haven't done much traveling. To me it's sounds like experiences are far more important to you than money based on what you've said so far. Nike that shit bruh #justdoit


Sneakerhead? if so i am as well.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 11, 2012)

paris ain't cheap.. save the money and party in the dam.. 

DST, are you guys expecting a bad winter this year? .. it was abysmally cold when last went towards the end of Nov the year before last I think 
promised it would be summer journeys from that point forward.. always wondered why they had the cup so late.. it's so beautiful there in the summer..

I think this winter may just fly south... fuck all this cold business.. can feel the cold wrath approaching...



jigfresh said:


> I always found sending a kid home from school odd. I mean isn't that giving them exactly what they want? Funny stuff guys and gals (there are some watching I think).
> 
> Got a question for you all. On my trip to the dam in nov, do you think I should pop down to paris for a long day or something? Part of me thinks I should totally do it, while another part thinks I wouldn't really get to see anythning and I would waste a day I could be chillin in amsterdam. Plus it would probably cost a bit to get there and back plus transportation while there. I don't know.
> 
> Plants are still growing  not sure what else. I hope everyones well.


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2012)

stay in amsterdam jig, paris can wait.

bring a scarf


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, wifey said she would go to paris with me next time we are there. So it will be all dam all the time. Dude, I'm gonna dress so warm. My skinny ass gets so freaking cold in the cold. Figures I would own a house in the mountains lol. I'm fucking freezing right now, had to turn on the heater. I guess it's good it's so cold here, get me ready for it there. It's actually raining right now and I think it's around 40 degrees here (5 c). Wife just went to walk at the lake bless her. She is so good about walking.

Anyhow yeah, looking forward to the trip. Hopefully I'll bring good weather with me and we'll have a unusually warm, dry cup.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, wifey said she would go to paris with me next time we are there. So it will be all dam all the time. Dude, I'm gonna dress so warm. My skinny ass gets so freaking cold in the cold. Figures I would own a house in the mountains lol. I'm fucking freezing right now, had to turn on the heater. I guess it's good it's so cold here, get me ready for it there. It's actually raining right now and I think it's around 40 degrees here (5 c). Wife just went to walk at the lake bless her. She is so good about walking.
> 
> Anyhow yeah, looking forward to the trip. Hopefully I'll bring good weather with me and we'll have a unusually warm, dry cup.


its raining down here too. im freezing my butt off. lol. im gonna start making my own teas now tho. should be interesting. i want to give a dwc a go with the 400 watter in a small scrog. see what i can pull off of it in the 2x4 box. damn dude i would love to go to germany or paris. my crippled ass hates to fly tho. altho i do get the big ass roomy seat in the front row. im 6'4" and that shit hsa nice leg room.  i just hate having to deal with the wheelchair. having it so far away creeps me out. lmao. even if its just around the corner.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

That would be a strange thing indeed to be away from something that you are never that far from. Not the same thing, but I imagine it would be like them sitting me up in the front row and tieing my legs up... then saying "don't worry, we'll untie you if anything happens, we swear" lol. I don't trust you that much!!!

It's nice getting some rain. The plants around here are going to love it.

Tomorrow is the 2 year anniversary of losing our little one.  Can you guys believe it's been that long? I've known you guys a while now.

Speaking of babies, did that guy I met have his baby alright, wheels? I still feel bad about saying something.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 11, 2012)

yeah. cant trust most people if shit hits the fan. lol. i can see myself stuck in the front row without my chair as the plane is on fire and everyone is watching it from the outside cuz they forgot about my crippled ass. lmao. yeah the plants i have outside will be loving it tomorrow. yeah everything is going all good with them. the baby is big and he has moved onto bigger and better things got a job. havent actually talked to him in a few months. doesnt have much time. yeah bro its been a while. sorry to hear u had to go thru something like that man. have u been down my way lately?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

That's great for him. I haven't been down there in quite a while. I may be going down in a couple weeks, but not sure. You still in school?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's great for him. I haven't been down there in quite a while. I may be going down in a couple weeks, but not sure. You still in school?


no my student loans screwed me. I went to change majors and they wouldn't give me anymore until I pay my old ones off. 10,000 is a bit to pay off. so it 
may be a while till I'm back.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

A day trip to Paris, are you Raving Hat Stand Jig? lol. It's going to take you at least 3-4 hours to get there X 2, that leaves not a great deal of time. Oh, and day returns will be pricey due to them thinking you are a business man.

Anyway, now that we have that sorted (fukkin Paris, shit hole full of French cunts! lol. Amsterdam is 100x more Romantic, steeped in history, oh, and it's got a few decent artists as well.) I am not biased though. Saying all that, the French croissants and bread craps on anythgin else in the world imo.

And Mant, we are alwyas expecting bad weather, it's part of living in such a low lying country next to the sea, and just south of the Nordic region. This time of year is bad, my poor sun loving South African wife goes potty for a while....


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sneakerhead? if so i am as well.


Tryna yeeaaa dude. Definitely am. Got quite a few Jordan Retro's, Dunks, and what not. 

Jig it looks as though youre staying in A-Dam man. I hadnt realized it would take that kinda time to travel there and back.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> A day trip to Paris, are you Raving Hat Stand Jig? lol. It's going to take you at least 3-4 hours to get there X 2, that leaves not a great deal of time. Oh, and day returns will be pricey due to them thinking you are a business man.
> 
> _*Anyway, now that we have that sorted (fukkin Paris, shit hole full of French cunts! lol. Amsterdam is 100x more Romantic, steeped in history, oh, and it's got a few decent artists as well.) I am not biased though. *_Saying all that, the French croissants and bread craps on anythgin else in the world imo.
> And Mant, we are alwyas expecting bad weather, it's part of living in such a low lying country next to the sea, and just south of the Nordic region. This time of year is bad, my poor sun loving South African wife goes potty for a while....


LMAO! Well I guess that scraps that idea. lol 

How's it going Jig. Finally made it and subbed.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2012)

My goal is to land somewhere else and make my way there. Just haven't decided where yet. Budapest is back up there. Maybe Rome. Just me and my backpack El Cheapo!


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure about Hungary (I have flown in Budpest once before - not exactly Schiphol or Charle de Guall by a long shot, lol), but you could always try flying into Austria - Vienna (Wien) is not so far from Budapest. Good train system in Austria and Germany. Or try Germany, lots of intercontinental flights fly into Germany (Lufthansa have seemingly decent prices). Paris with the Canadian/French connection may have some good flights....


----------



## cues (Oct 12, 2012)

I would avoid Berlin. I used to live there and it starts getting bloody cold at this time of year.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Most places in Northern Europe are not very balmy at this time of year. Germany is always a tad colder for sure. A lot of intercontinentals will fly into Munich, or Frankfurt.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2012)

First off, I'm a Canucker. We live in igloos, remember? 

Into Paris is a bit cheaper but I can fly into Budapest, one way, for pretty much the same price as London, Paris, Rome or Amsterdam, so I can pretty much pick my starting point. I've checked out the rails out there a bit and prices seem really reasonable and I already knew the rails out there are superior to ours. Our government started abandoning our rail system in the 80's and I think it's hanging by a thread. Hotels are incredibly cheap in Budapest, and I'd only be a day or two there, then start trekking across Austria and Germany. It's my folks motherland and being that close and not stopping in is bugging me a bit. But again, there's Rome. 

Either way, I'm meeting Jig in the Dam for the Headliner.

And everyone else that'll be there, of course.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

stay away from rome!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Tryna yeeaaa dude. Definitely am. Got quite a few Jordan Retro's, Dunks, and what not.
> 
> Jig it looks as though youre staying in A-Dam man. I hadnt realized it would take that kinda time to travel there and back.


Cool man, i'm not much into J's nowadays, But i still pick up Dunks,Af1's and trainers when i can. I been away from the game a while a just decided to get back in. i went into a 3 year or so slump where i didn't really buy shoe's or clothes as much as i used too, Just white t-shirts. It was my New Years resolution to get my appearance back together. i think i became a hippie for a bit.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;DR8plv3q7p0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR8plv3q7p0[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Oct 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> stay away from rome!


 I also meant to say, I've never been over there so I'm open for input and such. Sorry Jig, don't mean to jack your thread. So why not Rome, and do you mean Rome, or all of Italy?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep talking Duch. That's what this thread is about!!! I kinda want to see Paris just to see why everyone talks such shite about it. Wife thought it was the asshole of the world. Her take on paris was it's loud, smelly, full of 65 year old hookers in fur coats chain smoking, in fact everyone chain smokes, and there was something else she didn't like. Bundle of joy she is sometimes.

You guys know what's up with the plants, they are green, have a bunch of leaves, and are growing a little bit each day.

Tryna and Smooth... are you guys the guys I walk past sitting on the sidewalk for 3 days in front of foot locker? Never saw that shit till I went to N.Y. Every block had a shoe store, and every shoe store had like at least 50 dudes (and some girls) camped out playing cards, or whatever. Dedication right there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Keep talking Duch. That's what this thread is about!!! I kinda want to see Paris just to see why everyone talks such shite about it. Wife thought it was the asshole of the world. Her take on paris was it's loud, smelly, full of 65 year old hookers in fur coats chain smoking, in fact everyone chain smokes, and there was something else she didn't like. Bundle of joy she is sometimes.
> 
> You guys know what's up with the plants, they are green, have a bunch of leaves, and are growing a little bit each day.
> 
> Tryna and Smooth... are you guys the guys I walk past sitting on the sidewalk for 3 days in front of foot locker? Never saw that shit till I went to N.Y. Every block had a shoe store, and every shoe store had like at least 50 dudes (and some girls) camped out playing cards, or whatever. Dedication right there.


I wish i could, but i'm not local to those kind of spots. And i don;t really get into jordans. but even here when they release, there are block long lines. People have been killed over some J's. On another Note. I have slimmed my list down to Arizona, or Cali.. Colorado a far 3rd.. Now i'm looking into cities. If my lady decides to transfer her current job i will be stuck in the city i'm sure of it. But if not i have freedom of choice. I have almost 5k saved to hold us for three months or so(in my head) . And i have a sorta steady income and a great family if i needed them, which most times i don't. the research is the fun part.Doing it will be the challenge.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

Cali and AZ are good landing place. AZ is hot as fuck though, just watch for that. Lots of room up here in the mountains too if you like snow. Cheap as anything too. You can buy a 2 br house on my street for $50,000 with a nice big yard.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Cali and AZ are good landing place. AZ is hot as fuck though, just watch for that. Lots of room up here in the mountains too if you like snow. Cheap as anything too. You can buy a 2 br house on my street for $50,000 with a nice big yard.


I'm a nature nut Love all weather except extremely hot. My Lady, not so much. Anything falling from the sky is bad, thats why oregon got scratched. As far as buying. My credit is shit from hospital bills. Nothing major, My Girl has student loans on hers. So i never considered trying to buy, i got approved for a car earlier in the year though. lol i was surprised about that.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> . You can buy a 2 br house on my street for $50,000 with a nice big yard.


is that all, may be i'll buy one if our little investment deal that me and the partner got comes off as we expect.......imagine having me as a neighbour. Allbeit a seasonal one. (if they let me in the country, lol)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

Its so hard to get a feel for what a N'hood would be like from the google earth. But i'm not too social, but not a recluse. So i'm in between the L.A. local area to San Diego. And then the San Fran/Oakland to sacramento as my main search areas now, looking for the smaller towns or towns bordering bigger cities.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> is that all, may be i'll buy one if our little investment deal that me and the partner got comes off as we expect.......imagine having me as a neighbour. Allbeit a seasonal one. (if they let me in the country, lol)


That'd be alright for sure. Hehehe... not sure what your Mrs would think of the 'mountain folk' we got around here. I could watch your grow for you while you were away. 

And T, I think rent for one of those 2 br's is something like $750/ mo. Up here. But yeah, not sure what the lady would think of the snow. It's nice once you are used to it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

Well you have a lot of resources as far as asking about neighborhoods. I think there are like 10 of us from Cali on this thread spread out pretty good. We can probably tell you a little about certain areas. I'm from SD, and lived in LA for 7 years. Got more SD, OC, LA, IE, Sac, East Bay guys watching.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 12, 2012)

sd in the house. represent. lol. i tried to sound gangsta as i typed it but it didnt work. lmao.

with that said i want to move away from the hustle and daily grind of this place. i want a 3 bedroom with some land somewhere. get a nice 2-3 outdoor plants going and have my shite in the garage and just kinda live off the land. id like to get some fruits and veggies going down here. but my yard is set up like garbage becuz its north/south facing instead of east to west. so i get shitty direct sunlight.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

Yea Riu will help a lot with the stuff that i may need to know that i can't find online.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

2 elimination games in baseball today. I'm pulling for the Orioles and the Nationals. Wish I would have watched the last nats game end. 13 pitch at bat capped off by a walk off homer. So so cool. I rode in an elevator with Jayson Werth when he was in LA.

I've been trying to get some work done around the house.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

O's, ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 12, 2012)

@Tryna - yea I've been off my game for the last few months too I'm tryna save some money for my move. 
@jig - nah I never camped for kicks. Same situation as tryna. Not close enough to those kinda places. There was someone killed near me at a foot locker over the Jordan Concords. 
Im seriously considering moving to Cali or Colorado in a few years. I'm from a warmer climate to begin with so not sure I can handle the snow with my skinny ass.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

So guys... I'm giving you another shot. Today is the 2nd anniversary of losing my baby boy. Feel free to say something.... anything about it. No one will judge you on how lame your attempt at saying "I'm really sorry bro", and I will not take anything you say the wrong way, promise.

But if you could do your boy jig a little favor and say something either via PM or on this thread to let me know you care. I'd really really really appreciate it.

Kinda sad right now because my parents didn't remember.  It's not like I'm their only son or anything. 

I'll be in a better mood tomorrow, and we can all go about our business. Don't worry.

Hope your friday was a bright one.


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2012)

blessing are with you jig,just keep that head up,stand strong,and move foward.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot G. Means a lot.

Thanks too for the messages and emails guys. It's appreciated.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry jiggy mate, wouldnt want to go through what u have man. Big man hugs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks mate. To make everything that much more difficult, Wife is jacked up on hormones for the artificial insemination thing, which makes her pretty damn crazy for about 2 weeks a month. And I mean NUTS!!!! Good times.

Thanks again guys... we now return to your regularly scheduled program.

Going to help a friend trim his outdoor today. Should be a fun get together. I'm excited because it's a day of smoking someone elses weed, which is a really good thing as I'm running dangerously low. Sadly finished my jar of banana from 2 grows ago. Only have about an either from last grows banana. I think I have about a half oz total!!! And half of that is shitty weed.... OH NO!!!! I'm definitely going to have to buy some.  Oh well, there are worse problems to have.

Also going to pick up my new laptop from my parents house. Dad got me a 17" i7 1080p dell. Really stoked about that. And I'll also be playing with my alumni band later today. Exciting times. Will probably end up driving around 400 miles today too! Big Day!

Last thing (completely insignificant but fun) we had a dog visit our deck yesterday, for the second time in a week. His name is ryder and he's a cute boy. Real nice and his owner was sooo sooooo ssoooooo appreciative for us bringing him back the first time, then holding him the second time while he came and got him. The dog showed up right at the right time, it was perfect. Thanks little buddy.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2012)

Good morning Jig. Hope the day's a bit brighter for you. Have a good one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks mate. To make everything that much more difficult, Wife is jacked up on hormones for the artificial insemination thing, which makes her pretty damn crazy for about 2 weeks a month. And I mean NUTS!!!! Good times.
> 
> Thanks again guys... we now return to your regularly scheduled program.
> 
> ...


Glad your pickin up, cool news about the laptop. i just got the one i am using in July its an hp pavilion g7, its not as good as my other which was a hp dv9700. but i don't really care because i'm not much of a gamer, or video watcher or anything to techy. Mostly riu, and music. with some social media mixed in.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm a semi newly converted apple fag. iPhones, iPads and MacBooks are the way to go now!


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 13, 2012)

im not a big fan of apple for some reason. never have been. im a lenovo guy for laptops. and i like the galaxy sIII better than the iphone now. ive always felt apple was too simplified and now that they have linked up with google with this whole weird government spynet shit. it just pushes me away more.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't like apple so much as a company. I've hated iTunes in every version they've ever had. Its getting better but its been shit, over 10 years. I can't deny their hardware is good and just works. Battery life is another pro. And gaming as yet is far superior to android still. 

I was a pc guy the last 20 years so I fought to not join the dark side. I used an htc evo for two years, rooted and all. I loaded a new rom at least once a month, once a week in the beginning. My wife said she just had to have an ipad for some nursing specific app although I fought her to get an android tablet. After I bought her the iPad 2 it just sat around a couple months till I just started to use it one day. I never looked back, which then prompted us to get the iPhones as well. 

Next on my list is a dual boot MacBook Pro. Damn you Steve Jobs and your evil empire!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I'm a semi newly converted apple fag. iPhones, iPads and MacBooks are the way to go now!


I dont like Apples' proprietary software on their iPods. The program is cumbersome and not user friendly. Features can be nice, but you cant even use more than one source to add or remove files and it wants to convert them to a file that is only usable by Apple. I think Apple is just way to into themselves. I have an Ipod, but I havent used it in a while. I prefer to just drag and drop with the knock off brands, and sound quality is better.

My next player is gonna be, creative zen x-fi. Not too pricey, but way better SQ imo.

According to a review the Apple iPods from the Classic on dropped the high end chipset to save mfg costs they could spend on advertising. A snippet from the review..out of context but just to come from someone elses mouth...:

So why the difference? The older models used different audio processing chips, from Wolfsson (which, incidentally, provides chips to numerous high-end hi-fi audio manufacturers, including Arcam). Whereas the new models use chips from Cirrus Logic -- a change we'd prefer to see reversed. 

Earlier in the review they mention that the difference is negligible to most and nu-noticed by most (not me unfortunately).


I do think OSX is/was a better operating system, and I hate that Microsoft steals programs re-writes them and makes them worse. 
Ok rant over.

I think Apples crazy amount of commercials etc has made them the most accepted...cars with built-in ipod interfaces etc...and for that reason they are much more marketable.


Dont let me be a bummer for you, I have my own opinion and am kind of an audio snob I guess, and no one I know agrees with me or cares lol.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with you 100%. Well, I didn't know about the chipsets aor the audio chips, but I've always squawked about the proprietary issue. I don't like being locked into any one manufacturer for things. Even simple appliances. If it requires that I only get refills and such through them, it's immediately no sale. Too much control of the market if you ask me. There's an old movie about Steve and Bill in the early days called The Pirates of Silicone Valley, or something like that, with Noah Wiley playing Jobs. 80's or 90's flick. 

I'm glad the courts just reverse the ruling against Samsung in the US. Screw apple. Same looking black box and icons my ass. Give me a break. Steve Jobs was a bully and so is Apple.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> The dog showed up right at the right time, it was perfect. Thanks little buddy.


Where you on the job lad? One of my mates has an "oan the joab" radar. Everytime it seems, he phones when am on it, lol.

And keep yer chins up! And yer pecker


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Glad your pickin up, cool news about the laptop. i just got the one i am using in July its an hp pavilion g7, its not as good as my other which was a hp dv9700. but i don't really care because i'm not much of a gamer, or video watcher or anything to techy. Mostly riu, and music. with some social media mixed in.


My wife likes hp's. I've always had toshibas. Never really had a badass laptop because like you I mostly riu and internet, and it's my main music source too. But damn the new laptop is super beast machine to the stars. The speakers are amazing. They get really loud, and it has a 'subwoofer' built in. You are probably thinking what I was when I heard subwoofer. It doesn't boom or anything, but somehow it gets that low frequency of the bass to play. For a laptop they sound awesome. Only problem is the thing wont really hook up to the router, so I can't get on the internet. Not sure if I'm going to have to send it back or what.



supchaka said:


> I'm a semi newly converted apple fag. iPhones, iPads and MacBooks are the way to go now!


Apple is too expensive for me. I break stuff and I'd rather break something cheap. Plus I can't use an apple, don't know how the damn things work.



bassman999 said:


> I dont like Apples' proprietary software on their iPods. The program is cumbersome and not user friendly. Features can be nice, but you cant even use more than one source to add or remove files and it wants to convert them to a file that is only usable by Apple. I think Apple is just way to into themselves. I have an Ipod, but I havent used it in a while. I prefer to just drag and drop with the knock off brands, and sound quality is better.


I don't like how their platform is closed either. Play Station is going to open their platform, that should be cool.



DST said:


> Where you on the job lad? One of my mates has an "oan the joab" radar. Everytime it seems, he phones when am on it, lol.
> 
> And keep yer chins up! And yer pecker


Lol, that is too funny. We were actually at the point where we didn't want to talk to each other anymore after screaming, fighting, and crying for as long as we had. There was a good 3 hours of horribly bitter and hostile words being thrown around. I think each of us wished the other wasn't there, but neither of us were going anywhere. It was really nice of that dog to show up right then.

From your statement I was thinking of parts of your body that you stick up. Keeping your head or chin up, or putting up your nose at someone, putting up your hand, or arm, or finger, having a leg up, not sure what else. Except yer pecker of course. hehe

I took some pictures yesterday morning, and I guess I can post up one of my friends grow.

I'm having issues with my other laptop now, it's pissed I got a new one and wont work. too much.  Sunday is nice around here, hope it and has been for you lot.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2012)

Figured it out:


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2012)

The DOG is bounding ahead eh! 

Make up sex is always good.....and I don't mean go out and throw a load of Max Factor on and have sex....just incase you wondered.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2012)

The dog has blown up. Definitely going to out grow the rest of them by a lot. I'm thinking of putting everything in the tubes today or tomorrow. Flipping in the next couple days as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 15, 2012)

Wooohooo !!


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2012)

top it jig, she'll do you proud, you dont want to have to supercrop 3 weeks in do you?

my dogs like being topped


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Dogs love been played with period, lol.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 17, 2012)

Jig - fresh bruh. Figured the dog anecdotes have already been said. Hahah. Is it tube time yet? (think kid asking are we there yet) Hahah. I cannot wait to start my grow. Shit has me like a kid on the night before Christmas.

Hope everything else is good with errbody.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> So guys... I'm giving you another shot. Today is the 2nd anniversary of losing my baby boy. Feel free to say something.... anything about it. No one will judge you on how lame your attempt at saying "I'm really sorry bro", and I will not take anything you say the wrong way, promise.
> 
> But if you could do your boy jig a little favor and say something either via PM or on this thread to let me know you care. I'd really really really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 Hey, Jig, just saw this post, and I know I am a few days late. but I just thought id .let you know that I care! 
I


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks so much BC. Never too late to make me feel good. It's very much appreciated. Still missing my little guy. Although I am taking a little trip out of town next week to celebrate our anniversary. That should be nice. I really do appreciate it a lot. Thank you.

Smooth... you are reading my mind. Or maybe you are just in tune with the plants. I put them in the tubes today before school. Even had time to study for my exam. Lol... I'm the only person who finished. I really do think the other students hate me. Everyone else got to take the thing home, but I told teach, eh... I'm pretty much there anyways. I'll give the other guys a break by not getting 100%.

So the plants are in the tubes, and things are all cleaned up in there. But the lights are still needing sorting. I need to hook up the 'cooltube' and put a couple little fans in there. Plus they don't have any nutes right now. Just RO. No science to it. Just ran out of time and don't feel like measuring them out tonight. They can have a little flush. I'm picking up some more plants tomorrow from a friend. (thanks friend) They should fill the remaining spots and the closet will be ready for lift off. Tomorrow will be the first day of 12 hours light. Tomorrow night the first night of 12 hours. So we is flippin! Exciting times.

Oh, and I used wife's nice camera, so enjoy the nice pics (i hope they are nice at least, haven't looked at them now).

Last thing. I am the proud owner of an airline ticket with my name on it from Los Angeles, CA to Rome, Italy dated Nov 12. Seriously can't believe I'm going to Italy. Get some culture before I smoke fancy herb. And no, I have no idea how I got to be so lucky.

Pics in a minute


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2012)

I have 3 laptops. The one is new and fancy and can't get on the internet. One is a Chrome Book, which means there is no hard drive and no programs, just net based. Then there is my regular one that is dismantled right now to be worked on. So at the moment there is no easy way to get the pictures off wifes camera, and to this thread. Not complaining, just wanted to let you know what the delay is.

Completely unrelated... I'm losing weight like someone with a new found crack habit. Not sure the cause, but it's not much fun seeing all my clothes hang off me. I will take mysteriously losing 10 pounds over gaining 10.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha, so the pics aren't as stellar as I hoped. Some funky light effects going on. You should get the idea though.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice DOG tails you got there, J. The bananas are still quite runtish though eh. I am sure they'll pick up now they are out of their training pants.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks D. I think they will like the tubes nice. Plus I'm actually hoping for a lot of 12/12 stretch. Fill things up a bit. I'm just happy there will be a harvest to be had. For a while there I never thought they'd grow at all. Still runtish though lol. Nice word bru.

Forgot to mention wife did up some home-made pop tarts tonight. Turned out really good actually. (ha, there's a joke in there about me losing weight and wife's home-made cooking) But yeah, they really are good.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Home made pop tarts, wtf, lol. I can honestly say, I have never, and I will never, EAT A FREAKIN POP TART!!! barfaramma.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you kiddin! Ok the cinnamon ones are gross, but not the red filling ones! Whatever the fuck flavor they are, I dont even know! You know what was the shit when it came out way back when was them pillsbury toaster strudels, came with the little pack of frosting. Now those were good!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope, deadly serious. And lmfao, "whatever the fuck flavour they are", hehehe, too funny and you eat that shnizz.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't like pop tarts. But the ones wife made are nice. All there is to it is Jelly and pie crusts.

Just booked my flight from Amsterdam to Rome, so I can come home. I'm a bit sad already at the thought of leaving the cup early. But hey... I get to go in the first place which is a bonus. Kinda sucks I have to sleep in the airport again. Not sure what I was thinking when I booked an international flight departing at 600 AM.

Damn... too long of a story, but i think I just wasted $130. Fuck i need to sleep. Good night peeps.

EDIT:  Maybe not all lost. Fucking Tired. I haven't even smoked a bowl since I got home 4 hours ago. What's my problem???????????????????????

Oh, got in a fight on facebook, lol. Not sure if that makes me or my 'friend' the biggest tool on earth. Probably both of us. hehe


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't like pop tarts. But the ones wife made are nice. All there is to it is Jelly and pie crusts.
> 
> Just booked my flight from Amsterdam to Rome, so I can come home. I'm a bit sad already at the thought of leaving the cup early. But hey... I get to go in the first place which is a bonus. Kinda sucks I have to sleep in the airport again. Not sure what I was thinking when I booked an international flight departing at 600 AM.
> 
> ...


Comedy post. GO TO BED nut job.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

christ the dog's towering above the rest eh. all set for take off then jig, how you going to keep it hemmed in while the others catch up?!

see you in a month jiggaman!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

Sleep is a good thing.  Feeling much better today and excited to pick up a couple more plants. I'm letting the big dog roam free. I would like the best yield possible, and there is no way the closet is filling up with these plants, so I want every last bit of plant I can get. The stuff that won't produce or just give me popcorn will be dealt with, but all good budsites are staying.

Can't wait donnny!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 18, 2012)

@jig - i have amazing mind reading capabilities. Haha. That 6:00 am shit sucks with flights. 

@chaka - I think it's strawberry flavored pop tarts. 

@DST - I think jig was just tripping on no sleep. Hah. 

Be easy.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have 3 laptops. The one is new and fancy and can't get on the internet. One is a Chrome Book, which means there is no hard drive and no programs, just net based. Then there is my regular one that is dismantled right now to be worked on. So at the moment there is no easy way to get the pictures off wifes camera, and to this thread. Not complaining, just wanted to let you know what the delay is.
> 
> Completely unrelated... I'm losing weight like someone with a new found crack habit. Not sure the cause, but it's not much fun seeing all my clothes hang off me. I will take mysteriously losing 10 pounds over gaining 10.


thats no good dude. u cant be shedding those kinds of pounds man.  only the green kind. that sucks. why wont the new one connect to the internet?


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Haha, so the pics aren't as stellar as I hoped. Some funky light effects going on. You should get the idea though.
> 
> View attachment 2377378View attachment 2377377View attachment 2377367View attachment 2377376View attachment 2377369View attachment 2377375View attachment 2377373View attachment 2377368


girls are looking ballin man.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know what's up with the new one. Might have been something my dad did to it. I'm going to restore it to factory tomorrow and see if that makes a difference. If not I'll send it back, get a new one. Annoying, but whatever. Good problem to have.

Got 3 new clones today. Well, I would call them plants as they have at least 6" roots. Closet is full up!!!


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know what's up with the new one. Might have been something my dad did to it. I'm going to restore it to factory tomorrow and see if that makes a difference. If not I'll send it back, get a new one. Annoying, but whatever. Good problem to have.
> 
> Got 3 new clones today. Well, I would call them plants as they have at least 6" roots. Closet is full up!!!


sweet. closet always comes out looking good.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks wheels. Me and my wife were watching SNL the other day, I almost died laughing at this skit. My wife didn't think it was funny even a little. I think it's because she never saw def comedy jam. Anyways, I was wondering if any of you guys think this is funny.

[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/412896[/video]

Can't figure out how to embed this video. It says it's supposed to work with hulu. Ah well.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Jig, what strain are the 3 new clones?

All is looking well now in your grow...even the runts are gonna kick in soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks bassman. They are Banana OG, like 4 of the others. So in the closet (cupboard) will be 3 Dog Kush clones. Seeds available on www.breedersboutique.com And there are 7 Banana OG plants. Not in seed form (at least until cali connection gets connected. get connected, cali connection..... ) Sorry, that might be an inside joke? lol

I'm guessing I'll get about the same amount of each strain though... the dogs are tough looking. I have both lights fired up in there and they have nutrients. I give them veg nutes the first week of 12/12. DM Advance Veg A+B, Cal-Mag, DM Zone. I should have probably used pH down too. Maybe I'll do that tonight. Tomorrow I will mount the lights vertically, and put in at least the one cool tube type deal. I'm going to try putting it only half way up the 1000w, so it's half exposed bulb. If the heat isn't too much I think I'll run with that, get some more light to the plants.

Then I'm off to my High School to play with the school band at the Homecoming Game. I remember my homecoming game (sorta)... I got to ride around in the back of a convertible caddilac because I was up for homecoming king (what a laugh right). My girlfriend won homecoming queen. I was wearing a tux and a backwards hat. HA... damn I thought I was cool.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

O local guy Has Banana OG clones, and a few other strains. I might grab some in a few weeks. 
I am thinking about making some sort of grow setup in my garage to make use of more lights and my chiller.
I have my tent full of tahoe, and the outdoor one each of like 18 strains that are flowering all small things though. They were between 4" and 2 ft when they got sick and kicked out lol.

I just need to decide what shape to make it and what type of setup to go with, and get my girl a card to try to stray somewhat legit.

What happened to the girlfriend after prom?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

check this out. 
$2400 for a setup no better than yers Jig
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/3349172960.html


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> 3 Dog Kush clones. Seeds available on www.breedersboutique.com
> 
> Then I'm off to my High School to play with the school band at the Homecoming Game. I remember my homecoming game (sorta)... I got to ride around in the back of a convertible caddilac because I was up for homecoming king (what a laugh right). My girlfriend won homecoming queen. I was wearing a tux and a backwards hat. HA... damn I thought I was cool.


Don't forget they are having a 50% off sale. Sale code is FALL50

The school band sounds like fun....don't get into to much trouble.


cof


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 18, 2012)

hey jig. does the dog still have hermie traits? i remember a while back she had a bit of seeds if im correct. but was some of the better smoke ive had. wondering if its possible to breed out the tranny? keeps from seeding all my stuff with it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

there are bx1's, but i'm unsure about how they grow.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2012)

If in doubt grow em out lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> O local guy Has Banana OG clones, and a few other strains. I might grab some in a few weeks.
> 
> What happened to the girlfriend after prom?


Banana OG is the bomb. Great high, smell, and yields real good. I heard the tahoe is really good smoke too.

That girlfriend ended up cheating on me and told me on Valentines day. Romantic!



bassman999 said:


> check this out.
> $2400 for a setup no better than yers Jig
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/3349172960.html


I've seen a couple grows in things like that. That's a lot of money for all that. It's cool to be able to get something like that all set up. I like my setup though. 



curious old fart said:


> Don't forget they are having a 50% off sale. Sale code is FALL50
> 
> The school band sounds like fun....don't get into to much trouble.


Saving money is always good. I shouldn't get into any trouble tonight. I left my drunk in the stands days behind me. I worry about all the older folk in the alumni band. They are quite the rowdy crew. Especially the drummer... I guess people don't change that much when they 'grow up'.



wheels619 said:


> hey jig. does the dog still have hermie traits? i remember a while back she had a bit of seeds if im correct. but was some of the better smoke ive had. wondering if its possible to breed out the tranny? keeps from seeding all my stuff with it.


From my experience, when you clone the Dog the hermie traits all but disappear. I've grown Dog twice and only had one ball sack on one plant. Had one from seed one time though, was half boy half girl, weirdest thing I seen in my room.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> there are bx1's, but i'm unsure about how they grow.





mr west said:


> If in doubt grow em out lol


Hey you two, or anyone, do you know what the pheno variation is like on the deep psycho and smelly cherry?

Happy Friday. I'm completely unsure at what to do with my plants right now. Planning ahead isn't my strong suit (lol as if that's not obvious) and we are going away for 5 days. Last night was first 12 hours darkness, so 12/12 has begun. However, I'm scared the plants will stretch into the bulb while I'm gone. The 3 options I see are, leaving them in veg for the 5 days. Giving them bushmaster, so they don't stretch at all. Or just letting them alone and hoping for the best. The last option freaks me out. And I don't want to keep them as small as they are. I was actually counting on a stretch to help me out. So I'd think vegging longer would be best. BUT I have to cut everything by Christmas and that's cutting things close on time.

Actually I just counted weeks. I can swing putting them in veg next week. Will be 9 weeks to the day till christmas.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 19, 2012)

I think the stretch will just be starting when you get back. At least IME the second week is when they start to reach


----------



## supchaka (Oct 19, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> hey jig. does the dog still have hermie traits? i remember a while back she had a bit of seeds if im correct. but was some of the better smoke ive had. wondering if its possible to breed out the tranny? keeps from seeding all my stuff with it.


Yes Im trying to breed it out of it too with my Chakas. The good AND bad thing about it, from my experience is that when they hermie it will be literally only 1-2 flowers on the entire plant. So the good thing is that its easy to nip them off and not ruin the plant. The bad part is because there will only be 1 or 2 flowers they will be hard to spot without looking the plant over closely and frequently. Most of them Ive seen throw the flower on a lower branch, underneath, and out of your view. By the time I saw them they were already throwing pollen. I must admit I wasnt very good about looking at them though. Lollipopping the plant would be one way to try and fight it, it also gives you less branches to inspect.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2012)

Deep Psycho has two main phenos jig on more sat like in structure quite large spacing tween , with hard buds dripping in bling. Then theres the fat short pheno that yeilds a bit mmore. Then again its all how you treat em as far as yields go. Dont know bout the smelly cherry


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 21, 2012)

I feel like I'm always trying to catch up. 

@Jig, at least the prom gf told you and you didn't have to find out the long hard way. 

@mr. west - I was curious about the pheno's on those two. 

be easy.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah man.... I'm so thankful I didn't mess around and marry one of my first two girlfriends. They showed me what I didn't want in a girl. Took me a while but I found a good one. We are actually up in a really nice part of Cali, spending some nice time together for our 6th anniversary. Wild we been married that long. Time flies when you are having fun.

Oh, we aren't pregnant this month. Sorry you guys have to hear me talk about it more lol. We are going to take a month off and maybe she will have something done. Then we'll probably try again with the IUI think for another 3-4 months. And if we still ain't pregnant after that we are turning the page, and starting the adoption process. If it were up to me we would start now, but she really can't be put through both at the same time. Kinda hard on the ladies. Anyways, that's that. I'm pretty ok with things. It will be nice to save the $1,400 next month!!! 

Plants are hopefully nice and happy at home. Same with the kitties. Ha... I'm glad you guys don't think I'm too lame... always talking about babies and kitties and shit like that lol. It's good stuff though. Life is fun.

And tough (quick transition). Found out the other night my dad's cancer might be back. His psa levels went through the roof in the past 3 months so they are going to do a bone scan and ct scan or mri or something. Looking to see if the cancer spread to his bones. If it did, that's pretty much it. You don't cure bone cancer. And apparently it's about the most painful kind you can have. I really hope it hasn't spread to his bones. Sigh. I really really like AND love my dad a lot. I am going to miss him whenever he goes, but I sure hope it's not for a long time. Would be a blessing to have him meet his first grandchild someday.

And on an up note, me and my wife are going to watch UHF, the 80's movie with Weird Al and Michael Richards.

And a random note, I've developed a twitch in my left index finger that is quite a bit more than annoying. It's really disturbing. If it stays around and gets worst, I could have a hard time typing, playing games, playing guitar, sax, most instruments, etc. Let's hope it goes away.

Just another day.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Jig...wow lots going on.

I am sorry to hear about the psa numbers for your dad. I am sending out positive vibes for you your wife and your dad bro!!

I have been having a twitching problem for a few yrs. Ill get em and they last for weeks...eyes legs forearm you name it! It drives me mad and docs dont know shit! I worry I am getting Parkinson's. I have other things going on as well.

Enjoy the movie bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2012)

still trying to get my head round weed that tastes of bananas lol.

sorry to hear bout your dad man, fingers crossed for the family man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope all is good jig, or getting better. I twitch but its my leg. i have restless leg syndrome, quite different. but annoying the same.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Enjoy the movie bro.


Thanks bassman. We did enjoy the movie, at least as much as we were awake for. Man that's a stupid flick, but funny. If you like stupid I guess.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> still trying to get my head round weed that tastes of bananas lol.


The banana is something else. Has a nice high too. Thanks too.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hope all is good jig, or getting better. I twitch but its my leg. i have restless leg syndrome, quite different. but annoying the same.


My wife used to have that issue. At night she'd wake herself up kicking and shit. Kinda drove me crazy sometimes. She would always love chewing on ice too. Crazy shit, like a fiend she would eat ice. lol go to jack in the box and order an extra large cup of ice. Anyways, some doc told her that both were from low iron levels. I guess she had low level anemia... (wait, I'm asking wife).... ok. Not a doc. She self diagnosed herself as having low iron, started taking iron supplements and damned if her legs have stopped kicking all together and she hasn't eaten a piece of ice in years.

Either read up on low iron/ anemia... or just go to cvs and get you a bottle of iron. Try it for a week. She said a couple days after starting it she was good.

So today is the big day. 6 years of love. Glad I got me a good chick. She's the one who suggested I start growing, so it's her fault I got mixed up with all of you trouble makers lol. Anyways, best wishes to all you and your significant other. May the gods of love and happiness shine upon you.

Oh, and about the grow. I had a flash of a bad thought before we left. I thought how old my inline fan is. Coming up on 4 years old, and when I'm growing it's on 24/7. So that thing has seen some use for sure. Still runs good, BUT I kinda realized with a 1000w (not to mention the little 250) the fan is kinda the only thing stopping a fire in the closet. If that fan decided to go out, I think there's a good chance something bad would happen. And I don't think insurance would cover it either. So I left the 1000w off for the 5 days. Only 250w mh for all the girls. 18 hours a day. They should be stretchy little monsters when I get back, but that's what screens are for. It killed me not letting them veg under the big light, but a little trade off is worth the peace of mind.

Later this week I'm going to order a new 6" fan. 3.5 years is long enough out of my old trusty buddy. He has served me well.

Also I think I'll invest in a little temp sensor/ shut off switch for the electricity. That way if it ever gets say 120f in the closet, all the lights will shut off. Actually I think I have one lol. I bought so much shit when I started growing thinking it would come in handy. Through the years I've found stuff I bought that's come in handy. I always think "see, I knew I would need that someday" lol. That's my justification haha.

Thanks for stopping bye the thread peeps.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

My RLS is onset by my diabetes i think. My wife is an Ice eating iron deficient babe. She's been eating it her whole life and i told her she had low iron, didn't belive me until the docs told her. Also she eats cornstarch or used to when we met.

And stop worryin and have a great time.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bassman. We did enjoy the movie, at least as much as we were awake for. Man that's a stupid flick, but funny. If you like stupid I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats a good idea about the sensor controlled shut-off.
I have used fans, CL...no idea on age and never really thought about em wearing out, plus I user a speed controller on em. I have heard that can shorten the life some.

I can picture the insurance company..."so your drug manufacturing caused a fire...and you want us to foot the bill?"


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

Never heard of cornstarch lol. That's something right there. I thought the ice was odd.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have noticed my leg twitching is worse at night sometimes after I smoke, but I have been snacking at night on Craisins, Raisins, and Peanuts. It seems to have lessened the calf twitching quite a bit. I guess thats because the iron in the raisins....?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Yea its pretty weird. Wow! upon more research(just now) 

*Q. What are the health implications of consuming large quantities of cornstarch?*

A. A person who craves cornstarch might have pica. This condition is frequently triggered by iron or zinc deficiency. We have heard from readers hooked on carrots, radishes, ice chips and popcorn. The cravings may disappear once the deficiency is corrected.


Now i know why she was hooked on that. Her mom n sister as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have noticed my leg twitching is worse at night sometimes after I smoke, but I have been snacking at night on Craisins, Raisins, and Peanuts. It seems to have lessened the calf twitching quite a bit. I guess thats because the iron in the raisins....?


Only deep indicas or medication stops my RLS (Clonazepam mainly but i hate it honestly). i hate taking pills because i don't know what they do inside my body. Ive got bad or almost bad (acute renal disorder) kidneys. And once i was taking aleve about 1500mg's a day(for another chronic pain issue) come to find out sodium naproxen is messing it up more. Everything affects something i have too many issues to take risk anymore. I neglected myself my whole life, now i got a reason to not do that i'm trying to get it together. This why i love Kush and other deep indicas. 
[h=1][/h][h=1]
[/h]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

My daughter eats those bags of lil carrots like crazy!
I thought it was a girl thing..that she wants to eat veggies not to get belly fat or something.
I do remember she looked anemic when she was like 10-12, but doc said she was fine.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Only deep indicas or medication stops my RLS (Clonazepam mainly but i hate it honestly). i hate taking pills because i don't know what they do inside my body. Ive got bad or almost bad (acute renal disorder) kidneys. And once i was taking aleve about 1500mg's a day(for another chronic pain issue) come to find out sodium naproxen is messing it up more. Everything affects something i have too many issues to take risk anymore. I neglected myself my whole life, now i got a reason to not do that i'm trying to get it together. This why i love Kush and other deep indicas.
> *
> *


Dude, that is exactly my story.
I started to smoke weed 2 yrs ago so as to quit all the pills and beer.
I was taking
BP meds
Ulcer meds
Acid Reflux meds
Anxiety meds
Vertigo pills
Allergy meds Pills/spray
Somas
Ibuprofin
A few 40s of malt liquor per night as well.

I had already quit the meth and cigs like 10 yrs ago.

Now I smoke weed, maybe one can of weak beer (Papst or something) and sometimes ibu for migraines.



What do you do to try to repair kidneys?
I think mine are going bad as well.
I piss really dark even after drinking a gallon of water.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess my wife drew the line when she was looking at the ashes in her fireplace thinking about putting them in her mouth and eating them. I can't even imagine crazy stuff like that.

Hopefully with some attention paid to our collective health, we can all send some of our conditions into remission, or whatever you want to say. I know that since I've been having some of my issues get better over the years. Getting further away from all the drugs and drinking I did, eating healthy, taking vitamins, and genearlly paying attention to how I feel, I'm feeling pretty good these days. I do need to make a doc appt though.

And I'm with you T. Fuck pills. I mean sometimes they really help, but like you said, they could be messing up something else worse than what they are correcting. How bout the fucking meningitis stuff going on. Now that is scary shit pointing to profit based medical industry that is very very disturbing. That company that made those medicines shut down so fast it makes me think they knew this day would come. They were just stacking the money, lacing up their running shoes, waiting for the day they had to run. Peeps' family members are dead now. Sucks.

I like herb.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Dude, that is exactly my story.
> I started to smoke weed 2 yrs ago so as to quit all the pills and beer.
> I was taking
> BP meds
> ...


I do take my BP meds as they affect my Kidney, and Kidney meds too. I'm 25 been fucking my kidneys over for probably 15 years or so but been diabetic 23 years. I'll be on dialysis by the time i'm 35. The weed takes place of the Pain Killers and Anti-Depressants, and stuff for gastro-intestinal issues.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

Depression/Anxiety and GI issues are my main sources of problems. We sure did a number on our bodies. Stupid kids. At least we're all still around huh?

Best of luck to both of you with your deals.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2012)

forty years of drinking and nicotine and no health problems. I quit both and now I'm suseptable to every virus that comes around....home from work today because of one. our past sins catch up with us.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

I sure hope my kid is smarter than I was.

One big good thing in all this. We are all on the right path now.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am glad we all learned our lessons as well.
My mom gave me drugs at 11 yrs old meth etc... and that changed my life for the worse.

My kids see my mom, and all the family -me included- as an example of why not to do drugs.

I tell em pot is fine as long as you know where it came from, and thats all you use. Well my youngest daughter is way too young to even think about weed (12) but she sees the ppl around her and the damage from drugs and booze.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I can picture the insurance company..."so your drug manufacturing caused a fire...and you want us to foot the bill?"


Bruh that had me rolling. The little bit of that good good I had earlier helps and so does watching Devin and Mac (that Wiz Khalifa and Snoop Dogg movie). Hahah.

@erryone. hah. - It all catches us one day. Just a matter of when and what we have done to help counteract some of the bad shit. I just need to kick the cigarettes and I'm good. And about pills/pharm, it's all a business dudes. Everything is run that way now because like it or not, no matter what country we may be from, we are linked into a global consumer society. Some heavy stuff though. 

Damn searching for a light note to end things on is tough right now. Hah. Hope everyone is doing well/better. Be easy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

haha Mac n Dev was funny as hell. haven't seen it sober though.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

Haven't seen that one at all. Will check it out. Speaking of snoop, what the hell is going on with that guy? I haven't really been paying attention, but someone mentioned Snoop Lion to me and I was like what? Dudes Rasta now? Kinda odd.

Damn I'm kinda freaking out at the idea that in 3 weeks I'll be in Italy. Never really been much of a traveller before the wife. Now when I do travel I go with her, so doing this trip 'by myself' will be interesting. I do have a buddy traveling with me, but I am going to be the travel expert of the group lol. Good luck with that! Anyways, it's exciting and all, we got all our airfare booked and most the hotels. Shit is going to be cool. But I still worry. It's just so much easier to do the same boring shit day in day out. Sometimes I wish I would be content with a more simple life. But it's fun this way, so I will manage. Poor me right. HAHAHA dumb ass.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Haven't seen that one at all. Will check it out. Speaking of snoop, what the hell is going on with that guy? I haven't really been paying attention, but someone mentioned Snoop Lion to me and I was like what? Dudes Rasta now? Kinda odd.
> 
> Damn I'm kinda freaking out at the idea that in 3 weeks I'll be in Italy. Never really been much of a traveller before the wife. Now when I do travel I go with her, so doing this trip 'by myself' will be interesting. I do have a buddy traveling with me, but I am going to be the travel expert of the group lol. Good luck with that! Anyways, it's exciting and all, we got all our airfare booked and most the hotels. Shit is going to be cool. But I still worry. It's just so much easier to do the same boring shit day in day out. Sometimes I wish I would be content with a more simple life. But it's fun this way, so I will manage. Poor me right. HAHAHA dumb ass.


I think there are some super hot Italian women!! Check em out for me Jig!!
Done get me wrong I love all women, just like Asian (all of em) Latin, and Italian the most.

Maybe one day we will travel too, not till the money comes and the kids are grown though I am afraid.

Anyway have fun bro!! Oh and take some pics for us to see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha, Fuck a simple life. Best i can put. Lifes too short. 
I'm sure traveling anywhere with you would be fun so i'm sure you and your travel buddy will be well.
On another note italian food is awesome. I'm about to go heat up the other half of my calzone from last night. mmmm....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

Bass I'm with you. I love the ladies. I used to have a thing for asians (like you, all of them). Have always like my latinas, boricuas, dominicanas, etc. Never had much for european gals, but that may change in Italy.  I know when I spent a lot of time in England I got a taste for english gals. Man I tell you what, the black chicks in england have such a different style than the us girls. Man I love me some ladies of the world. hahaha.

Don't like italian food at all lol. Not big on pasta, or tomatoes. I will probably be eating a lot of bread. Nah, I'll eat some good stuff. I may not love it, but you gotta have it if youre there right. And not only will I be taking pics... the guy i'm going with like to think he's an amature photographer.

You know him actually. I'm going with Duchie.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2012)

That's great that the two of you are going together. Sounds like a ton of fun.


cof


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 23, 2012)

I still take a few meds but have cut out most of the Rx shiz. I take two that are normally prescribed for depression and when put together they can relieve pain as well. It helps me both ways and makes it so I can go to work without being high. Seems to kind of wear off or whatever in the afternoons so I'll have some time where everything hurts until I can get some herb in me and then things are pretty good but still not great. Nights always promise a super stiff spine, muscle spasms in my back and hurting, popping, loose feeling knees.

Herb makes it tolerable but doesn't do away with any of it. Oh, and I still take excedrin for migraines a few times a week.

Glad your trip is coming together Jig. I'm sure you guys will have a great time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

man the best food the italians ever came up with is gelato. no other country does ice cream even close to that stuff. the memories making my mouth water. seriously i had one one day and had 1 or 2 every other day i was there. 

your going to have a last there man


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2012)

don't go to florence, it sounds nice, it isn't!.
you are more than likely gonna end up in venice or rome or one of the other nice tourist ( i know you hate that word but it's what you are!) friendly cities so you should have a ball.

beware of the prostitutes( i know you are a good boy so you shouldn't need to worry) and never eat or drink anywhere near a square or piazza.

sorry my italian trip advice stops here, stay tuned next week for the germany episode!.


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2012)

p.s all of the women are overly sexy!, until they hit forty or have kids whatever comes first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

it's the same with chinese women, there's no middle ground they're either tasty as fit young things or ancient old boilers you wouldn't touch with a barge pole.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more on the Chinese women. I find most Asian women are that way though. I don't know why but I've always had a thing for Asian women and used to date mostly Asian before I started hanging out with my wife. She knows it and I always feel like she's watching me or something whenever there's a hot Asian chick around even though I know she's not....anymore, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

very true it does seem to be all asian women. though logic would dictate it's our brain. scary.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2012)

shame that the chinese kill there baby daughters lol. twenty years and we'll be flooded with chinese men looking for women lol, mark my words.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I couldn't agree with you more on the Chinese women. I find most Asian women are that way though. I don't know why but I've always had a thing for Asian women and used to date mostly Asian before I started hanging out with my wife. She knows it and I always feel like she's watching me or something whenever there's a hot Asian chick around even though I know she's not....anymore, lol.


My girl doesnt like asian girls esp. the hot ones.
She thinks they are all whores etc lol.

Anyway I dont cheat...(anymore) lol. I dont know if she fully trusts me yet though. After we had our 1st kid I changed into the good guy I am now.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2012)

mr west said:


> shame that the chinese kill there baby daughters lol. twenty years and we'll be flooded with chinese men looking for women lol, mark my words.


Scary thought


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2012)

My wife doesn't really like asian women either and I think it's because of my past. I'm pretty sure she thinks I'd hit it if given the chance but I won't. 

I've been there done that already so I'm good. I still like to look though


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

If we dont grow as we age, then we are wasting our lives.
At the same time if we never did wrong, we wouldn't have grown either.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I still like to look though


like I tell my wife...."I can look at the menu all day long, I just don't order."


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> like I tell my wife...."I can look at the menu all day long, I just don't order."
> 
> 
> cof


haha i'd try that. But then theres no telling if i make it to you guys age.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm back home from a nice trip. Plants look real nice actually. Stretched out beautifully. Can't wait to show you all. I'll go snap some pics. Gonna have to train em up tomorrow.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2012)

m orning jig mate. I got up way too early today and am smoked out by 6am lol, isn't that a pip?
My brains a mush with trippy kids tv, check this out.............
[video=youtube_share;o6TBAedCxss]http://youtu.be/o6TBAedCxss[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2012)

ghb, I quite liked Florence actually....it's okay to walk around for sure. Me and the wife had a cool day there. I think a lot of races of women turn into barrels when they grow. The Turks and Moroccan young girls in Amsterdam can be smoking hot, but all the middle aged women wear Hoofdduks (head-towels) and these big long shapeless coats that are from head to toe. My wife thinks they look like big rubbish bags. It's quite strange to see a group of rubbish bags walking up the street, all identical.


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2012)

DST said:


> ghb, I quite liked Florence actually....it's okay to walk around for sure. Me and the wife had a cool day there. I think a lot of races of women turn into barrels when they grow. The Turks and Moroccan young girls in Amsterdam can be smoking hot, but all the middle aged women wear Hoofdduks (head-towels) and these big long shapeless coats that are from head to toe. My wife thinks they look like big rubbish bags. It's quite strange to see a group of rubbish bags walking up the street, all identical.


i only visited for a day too, the plan was to stay for a few days but it didn't happen. i suppose i just had bad luck, but i swear i have never had as many bad experiences in a city in such a small space of time, not one positive thing can i say about fiorentina. i always tell people to make their own mind up about things so i suppose i am being a hypocrite for saying don't go there.

i also agree with the second point, the more i think about it there are a lot of different cultures and races were women once married become shadows not to been seen in the public eye as sexually provocative.

pics update please jig, i miss your plants.


----------



## stankeydank1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Them guys really got blazed during the movie shoot. Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2012)

mr west said:


> m orning jig mate. I got up way too early today and am smoked out by 6am lol, isn't that a pip?
> My brains a mush with trippy kids tv, check this out.............
> [video=youtube_share;o6TBAedCxss]http://youtu.be/o6TBAedCxss[/video]


That video had me on so many levels at one time. First, I can not wait to be a dad. It's going to be so fucking awesome I may not be able to stand it. Second, you are a good dad. Hatties real lucky she's got two parents who love her so fiercely. Wish I could give you all a hug right now. And finally, that reminds me a bit of some kids show (just can't remember the name) that was always on the tv at a shop I worked at. Had a job over the holidays and got my fill of the ____ show. Had tinky winky and po, etc. That shit still haunts my memory lol.



DST said:


> ghb, I quite liked Florence actually....it's okay to walk around for sure. Me and the wife had a cool day there. I think a lot of races of women turn into barrels when they grow. The Turks and Moroccan young girls in Amsterdam can be smoking hot, but all the middle aged women wear Hoofdduks (head-towels) and these big long shapeless coats that are from head to toe. My wife thinks they look like big rubbish bags. It's quite strange to see a group of rubbish bags walking up the street, all identical.


Those trash bags are too much. Looks a bit like they are floating. Do you think they worry about what to wear under the thing, like normal women worry about what they'll wear? I'm not much for ladies having to cover themselves head to toe. Not very much fun if you ask me.



ghb said:


> i only visited for a day too, the plan was to stay for a few days but it didn't happen. i suppose i just had bad luck, but i swear i have never had as many bad experiences in a city in such a small space of time, not one positive thing can i say about fiorentina. i always tell people to make their own mind up about things so i suppose i am being a hypocrite for saying don't go there.
> 
> i also agree with the second point, the more i think about it there are a lot of different cultures and races were women once married become shadows not to been seen in the public eye as sexually provocative.
> 
> pics update please jig, i miss your plants.


I usually have pretty good luck with places, so italy should treat me well. We'll be driving a lot, which makes me happy. Seeing a lot of country side. Not sure if we'll stop anywhere long enough to get hassled, but possibly long enough to shag a hooker. 

I took some pics when the lights came on just for you.  They still aren't coming out very nice, the pictures I mean. Will try and get some good omes that look somewhat close to realities color.



stankeydank1 said:


> Them guys really got blazed during the movie shoot. Lol


What is up stankeydank. Thanks for checking out the journal. Hope you hang around.

View attachment 2386584


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2012)

Tellietubbies say e oh? Its the same ppl who make in the night garden. If ur trying to place the voice of the nerator its sir Derek Jacobi no less lol. Closet looks crisp man. cant wait for the buds to start, tie dem bitches back. I feel a queen song coming on lol, one or two spring to mind lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

i'm stlll well impressed with your use of space jig. setups's quite ingenious. 

everything bounding along at pace man. maybe shoulda put the dog on the ground floor though


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

What happened in Florence GHB? My wife and I just walked around, she loved it, Ponte Vecchio, Gates of Paradise, all the little side streets (she loves taking pics of old shutters) and the food for me in Italy is always topper. If I remember correctly, we bought a trolley bag off the street for a tenner, and we still got it 6 years later, one of the best buys ever, lol.

I agree with Don, DOG should have been on the ground floor


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Well it's never too late. You guys think just the monster downstairs then? Or all the dog pound? Let me know... I'm gonna work on the closet this morning.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

I think so mate, otherwise you are going to have buds hitting the roof. I know your dog isn't too stretchy on 12/12, but it will, and it'll make management of it easier I reckon. Now that I've said that, no blaming me when it goes tits up, okay? lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

hahah who's effin idea was this....... that'll be moi


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

I am going to give them all Bushmaster mind you. They shouldn't grow more than an inch from where they are now. Still reckon move the lot to the bottom? I'm trusting you two here lol. And yes, of course you will be blamed if it goes wrong. But no credit if it goes right. Will be all my doing lol.

Never that. I am a big boy who makes his own fate. Just like having good ideas from outside every once in a while. One thing I'm glad my parents gave me. Don't go blaming others for your misfortunes. It's all your fault you little shit. hahahaha. Nah, my parents were cool.

So yeah? Dogs on bottom. Bananas on top eh. Now... Where to place the 1000w hps, and where for the 250 mh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

bushmaster and a MH seems like your fighting north and south, or is the mh for the thc make up your after?



DISCLAIMER: don't listen to my advice, i can barely look after myself.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I am going to give them all Bushmaster mind you. They shouldn't grow more than an inch from where they are now. Still reckon move the lot to the bottom? I'm trusting you two here lol. And yes, of course you will be blamed if it goes wrong. But no credit if it goes right. Will be all my doing lol.
> 
> Never that. I am a big boy who makes his own fate. Just like having good ideas from outside every once in a while. One thing I'm glad my parents gave me. Don't go blaming others for your misfortunes. It's all your fault you little shit. hahahaha. Nah, my parents were cool.
> 
> So yeah? Dogs on bottom. Bananas on top eh. Now... Where to place the 1000w hps, and where for the 250 mh?


I still have Bushmaster, but where do you buy it now that it is banned? I suppose the net still has it I thinks to myself as I type this lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bushmaster and a MH seems like your fighting north and south, or is the mh for the thc make up your after?
> 
> DISCLAIMER: don't listen to my advice, i can barely look after myself.


Not exactly sure what you mean there lol. I am going to run the 1000w hps like normal. I just happen to have a 250w hps ballast, and a 250w ceramic mh bulb to go with it. Figured more light the better, so I'm turning it on too.

Bushmaster is just so they don't keep getting taller. Like you guys have pointed out, things are already quite tall up top and if I let everything go on it's own, things would be busting down the roof. So they will stay as tall as they are now. Lights or no lights.



bassman999 said:


> I still have Bushmaster, but where do you buy it now that it is banned? I suppose the net still has it I thinks to myself as I type this lol.


As far as i know it's only a california thing. It call still be sold in other states and shipped in. I still have most of the only bottle I've ever had. Only use 1 ml/gal, maybe 6 gallons a grow. 6ml per grow is going to last me a long time.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean there lol. I am going to run the 1000w hps like normal. I just happen to have a 250w hps ballast, and a 250w ceramic mh bulb to go with it. Figured more light the better, so I'm turning it on too.
> 
> Bushmaster is just so they don't keep getting taller. Like you guys have pointed out, things are already quite tall up top and if I let everything go on it's own, things would be busting down the roof. So they will stay as tall as they are now. Lights or no lights.
> 
> ...


I have 2 8 oz bottles...botyh given to me.
I heard it causes cancer and stopped using it.
I actually did use it on my OD Querkle, maybe genetics or the Bush Master, but she flowered way earlier and more, all the way to the trunk on all branches. Buds 2,5" thick after 3 weeks from 1st flowers. I was super impressed!
I just figured that Querkle was a yield monster, but it might have been the BM??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

I used to us BM but gave it away. I dont know about yiels but it did help them finish off faster. as far as being banned. their first snowstorm was as well, had some nasty things in it. thats what my old hydro guy back home told me. years ago.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

My view is I use so little, for so short of a time, at such an early stage of their growth cycle, that there can't be much left over in the buds I smoke. And while I do appreciate the idea of pure as pure can be for my herb, I don't see this as a contributing factor to my buds doing my health damage. As far as chemicals go, I really don't like using them anymore. That's why all the talk about going to soil, so i can ditch the chems. I've only been growing for 3.5 years, but my views on so many things in life have changed in that time. Shit, I've even been thinking about how smoking isn't very good for me lately. I feel as though i can see a day i don't smoke.

Hopefully i'll always be growing though. it's the real beauty of all this, those beautiful buds.

Plants about to get moved now. I fell asleep. Had a longer nap that i might have hoped.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

i question my smoking career a lot And then i just roll up


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn I wish you guys were all here in my room to help with the closet. I get how moving the tall plants down would have everything be more compact, but when thinking about the lights... wait, i think i have an idea.

to be continued....

edit: no, i have no idea why i actually posted this.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn I wish you guys were all here in my room to help with the closet. I get how moving the tall plants down would have everything be more compact, but when thinking about the lights... wait, i think i have an idea.
> 
> to be continued....
> 
> edit: no, i have no idea why i actually posted this.


becuz u were high.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> becuz u were high.


I was gonna type the same thing earlier, but I forgot...I guess I was high as well lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was gonna type the same thing earlier, but I forgot...I guess I was high as well lol.


thats no excuse. i was high as well. lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> thats no excuse. i was high as well. lmao.


I was spraying Azamax while nobody was home and was distracted.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

the levels of highness keep getting deeper. hahaha. i have no idea what i'm doing in my closet, but i'm sure it will turn out alright. glad to have you all along for the ride even if you have no idea what's going on. lol

I'll take some pics. here's a couple. I would have uploaded more, but i'm still dealing with computer issues. Easy enough to look at stuff, but rotating pictures and uploading them not so much. The pics with the metal in it is showing how i get clean folds in the strong tie.
View attachment 2387740


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

I learned my lesson b4 not to spray the really toxic poisons while I am high.
I almost killed myself when I did that.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 26, 2012)

Two weeks today man. How's your gut feel? lol

Edit. Oops. sorry. That's me. Still, your only a few days behind me. Again...How's your gut feel?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Jig. Just went back another page to catch what I was missing and saw the news about your dad. Really sorry to hear that. Hope it comes back with some good news.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't kill yourself bassman. Life threatening things are best done sober.

My gut felt fine before I read that. A barrel full of butterflies were released at the thought of only 2 weeks left. Kinda freaking out.

Wife had a real interesting experience today. She went to a meeting at a library and got to meet someone she's been working with for a while. They've only talked over the phone a couple times, mostly by email. The guy is named Brian, or Ryan whatever. She walks in and he says, "Oh you must be Mrs. Jig, I'm Ryan". Wife takes just a second because Ryan was wearing a dress, makeup, nail polish, tights, and high heels. She didn't say anything and neither did anyone else.

It's had me thinking about how i feel about such things. Really odd. Don't think I"ve ever ran into a cross dresser, other than in a setting you would completely expect to run into one. I can't imagine being in a professional setting and having to be serious and such.

plants have had about 2 hours in the closet with the bare bulb and all looks alright. I may be able to get away with it. Do any of you have an opinion on whether you would raise or lower the light?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

I can imagine her face, and then to try to act normal and not stare lol. 
I bet that was uncomfortable.

And yer right. 
I wsnt thinking and I didnt wear gloves a mask or even sleeves. I was soaked with Florimite and was in the tent breathing it for like 30 min.
I forgot I wasnt using neem like I always do.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

bassman, please never change from being bassman, I don't know where I'd get all my laughs for the day from, hehe. I am laughing with you though mate!!!



bassman999 said:


> I learned my lesson b4 not to spray the really toxic poisons while I am high.
> I almost killed myself when I did that.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Don't kill yourself bassman. Life threatening things are best done sober.
> 
> My gut felt fine before I read that. A barrel full of butterflies were released at the thought of only 2 weeks left. Kinda freaking out.
> 
> ...



hey jig i think the bare bulb could work for you over the colder months, but come summer the heat will be a major issue, when i first startede out i used to run a 400w in a similar sized space and have problems with heat in the summer. i think the plants up top could do with receiving more of the light for now as the dogs look further along.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2012)

DST said:


> What happened in Florence GHB? My wife and I just walked around, she loved it, Ponte Vecchio, Gates of Paradise, all the little side streets (she loves taking pics of old shutters) and the food for me in Italy is always topper. If I remember correctly, we bought a trolley bag off the street for a tenner, and we still got it 6 years later, one of the best buys ever, lol.
> 
> I agree with Don, DOG should have been on the ground floor



well i went there for a football match, and not so much as a tourist with my girl so my view is obviously distorted somewhat.

i support everton and we played fiorentina a few years ago. it may be worth mentioning that the italians hate all english football clubs because of what happened in match nearly 30 years ago. the football casuals scene was cleaned up a long time ago over here in england, but in most places in europe there is still a lot of hostility between rival fans.

i drove a huge camper van from england-france-belgium-holland-germany-austria-switzerland-italy we came through the alps and descended into italy through the lovely moutain roads and took in some lovely scenery, it was snowing heavily but everything just seemed so picturesque and beautiful.

when we actually got out of the mountains and arrived in fiorentina there was no snow just driving sleet and pouring rain, there was no street lighting and everybody was a fucking lunatic. there were no lanes on the road just thousands of people weaving in and out of traffic, there were cars literally bouncing off my van and they just kept driving, smashed wing mirrors and all. when we found somewhere to park (we thought it was safe but it wasn't) we got out on foot and made our way into the centre to see what was happening. as we got nearer to the stadium we were expecting a bit of an atmosphere maybe, having travelled all over to watch football matches there is a general pattern, you tend to find an area where the away fans will gather and make merriment etc. what we found out was there was nowhere within 5 miles of the stadium that the fans could gather. all of the bars and restaurants were closed and anywhere people were gathering they would be moved on by police in full riot gear( with full length shields and batons drawn of course).

so i arrived at the stadium to go into the match and it was worse than going to visit somebody in prison, there was a 500ft perimeter around the stadium with watch towers and gaurd dogs etc, then you had to go and show your passports( i've never heard of this) to the riot squad as well as your tickets ( guess who never took their passport into the match)
so after walking back to the van to get my ticket i find the van had been broken into and i don't know if the thieves heard me coming or something but luckily nothing was taken. so after moving the van to an even better lit space on the main road i finally got into the stadium ( think of the roman gladiator arena only made of concrete and barb wire) there were no seats and no roof, they did sell rainproof macs however for 20 euros (scumbags). 

so the game kicks off and it was pretty uneventful, i spent most of the game looking through the perspex windows along either side of where we were sitting and laughing at all young italian men making stabbing gestures towards us. after the first half practically all of our fans were downstaris trying to watch through the exit gate because the weather was so bad and there was no seats in the stadium, standing room only.

so we got beat 2-0 and i didn't really care any more i just wanted out of fiorentina. there were no stewards, officials or police inside the stadium, as i said we were basically put into a glass cage and left. after the game we walked out of the stadium to a wall of riot shields eveb though there was no troubles at all. after making it thorugh all that shit we got back to the van to find the windows smashed but again nothing taken. it was obviously their fans and they saw the english plate and thought it would be fun to have us all freeezing our asses off that night. needless to say i drove through the night to get back to switzerland lol. 

we woke up the next day to a foot of snow in the van with us, and hypothermia lol.

long enough rant for you guys? oh yeah and another friend of mine got robbed and beaten after going to see a lady of the night on the wrong side of town.

be very careful driving jig, maybe let your mate take the wheel lol.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 27, 2012)

Dammit I leave for a couple days and the thread takes off. Hah. I gotta check on this more frequently. Those girls look niiiiice jig.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for that story ghb, that was a good one. I've got no problem taking the wheel. My wife's always bitching at me for not staying in the lines so I like the idea of not having any, but, I won't be wondering around looking for any ladies. Now I'm not much of a Lynard Skynard fan, but that just reminds me of this.

[video=youtube;O-SIbttHSg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-SIbttHSg0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dst, no ned to worry. I havent changed yet and I am 39, prolly not gonna ever change lol.

I have been accident prone since a toddler!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I can imagine her face, and then to try to act normal and not stare lol.
> I bet that was uncomfortable.


She showed me a picture he had up somewhere... i couldn't help but stare. It looked as if I had woken up one day and decided to dress out of wifes closet. Except his clothes fit better than my wifes would have on my. Apparently he just came out with this whole thing a couple years ago. He must have a very understanding wife. Maybe they like go shopping together and such. Hmmm. Still not sure what to make of the whole thing. Guess there's really nothing to make of it, just a dude who likes ladies clothes. Simple when you look at it like that.



duchieman said:


> Hey Jig. Just went back another page to catch what I was missing and saw the news about your dad. Really sorry to hear that. Hope it comes back with some good news.


Thanks duchie. I hope things turn out well too. Only thing we know right now is that he will start 39 days of radiation soon. 



DST said:


> bassman, please never change from being bassman, I don't know where I'd get all my laughs for the day from, hehe. I am laughing with you though mate!!!


I feel the same. Always good for a story bass. Never seems like there is a dull moment around you.



AMCHEESIER said:


> hey jig i think the bare bulb could work for you over the colder months, but come summer the heat will be a major issue, when i first startede out i used to run a 400w in a similar sized space and have problems with heat in the summer. i think the plants up top could do with receiving more of the light for now as the dogs look further along.


For sure the winter will help a lot. It gets real cold here. Summer definitely kicks up the challenge factor as far as good environment is concerned. I'm going to run them all day with the bare bulb and see how things look. I'm not too worried about the ones on top, I want to pump the dogs as much as possible because I know they will give me a lot. I'm also going to try the 250 up top to keep those bananas happy.



ghb said:


> well i went there for a football match, and not so much as a tourist with my girl so my view is obviously distorted somewhat.
> 
> be very careful driving jig, maybe let your mate take the wheel lol.


jeez mate. Glad you made it out of there alive. Fuck bringing my passport into a scene like that. That really sucks that casuals are still giving uk a bad name. (eyes dst) lol... just kidding bru.

I don't think we are going to stop the car long enough to get into too much trouble. In fact I'm not sure how much of the large cities we will see. It's going to be very play it by ear, and if it's going to take a while to get into the centre we may just stick to the outskirts. Check the smaller towns and such.

and about driving... I think I'll keep the wheel lol. I trust myself a lot... other peeps not so much. So if we are going to be in some wild traffic i can do it. Can't imagine it would be much worse than baja california. Sounds about the same with lanes meaning nothing, lots of speeding and weaving, honking, near accidents, tires skidding. I red lights mean 'speed up' there. Craziness. It's a lot of fun when you aren't in your own car.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Dammit I leave for a couple days and the thread takes off. Hah. I gotta check on this more frequently. Those girls look niiiiice jig.


You should be worried if you are gone for a couple days and nothing has been said. thanks for rolling through.



bassman999 said:


> Dst, no ned to worry. I havent changed yet and I am 39, prolly not gonna ever change lol.
> 
> I have been accident prone since a toddler!


My wife is an accident waiting to happen too. It drives me crazy. And it drives her crazy that it drives me crazy.

Hope you all have a great weekend. Looks like housework and some video games are on tap for me. Was thinking of making some hash this morning, but not sure about that.

What do you guys got going on???


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

So Jig the guy isnt gay!!
WTF, you said cross-dresser, and I interpreted gay lol.
How could he have a wife and dress better than she does lol??


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

You got me bro. I don't get it. Nope, he's not gay. He's been with his wife for years and years. And get this, they want to have kids. Just trips me out. He has a cool blog on classic punk rock. Pretty normal, cool guy. I kinda want to talk to the guy just to ask him about his life. I feel like i can understand so many other 'odd' behaviors more than this.

It's strange because I have such an issue with it. I feel like if the guy chopped his junk, took hormones, and called himself Judy i would be more accepting. But how crazy is all that. I just don't get why it is so noteworthy to me.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm going to pick up some "Rockstar Kush". Anyone know it? Anyway, I'm hoping this is the last bag I have to pay for before I harvest. Here's hoping. I have been smoking less lately, so that's good. After that, I'm pretty much doing what your doing Jig, home projects, and I welcome them right now. It'll be nice to be home and get it together, especially before I leave. It's that, lots of things to do that can't be done until the other lots of things needed to be done, are done, scenario. Anyway, have a good day. Chat later.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You got me bro. I don't get it. Nope, he's not gay. He's been with his wife for years and years. And get this, they want to have kids. Just trips me out. He has a cool blog on classic punk rock. Pretty normal, cool guy. I kinda want to talk to the guy just to ask him about his life. I feel like i can understand so many other 'odd' behaviors more than this.
> 
> It's strange because I have such an issue with it. I feel like if the guy chopped his junk, took hormones, and called himself Judy i would be more accepting. But how crazy is all that. I just don't get why it is so noteworthy to me.


I wonder how long till he does that, or is he secretly leading a double life with a boyfriend lol?
My wife doesnt think he can be straight, but might be forcing himself to me or lying to himself??


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm going to pick up some "Rockstar Kush". Anyone know it? Anyway, I'm hoping this is the last bag I have to pay for before I harvest. Here's hoping. I have been smoking less lately, so that's good. After that, I'm pretty much doing what your doing Jig, home projects, and I welcome them right now. It'll be nice to be home and get it together, especially before I leave. It's that, lots of things to do that can't be done until the other lots of things needed to be done, are done, scenario. Anyway, have a good day. Chat later.


The review read sounded like it would be a review for Bubba kush with the peppery smell and similar effects.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

i think if you have a mental desire to wear womens clothes, you are gay. you just havn't explored it. I have more of a prob with that because i prefer people be open about themselves and feeling/urges. Keep it real. My brothers gay, i tormented him his whole life, before he came out. then one day i called him a fag and he was like "so", and i havn't said it since, and we are now a whole lot closer. i was only 17 at the time and he was 20 he used to trake me to the gay clubs to sell drugs, lol.. i know from that i have no sweet bones in my body. But also learned to accept people.

edit: i agree with your wife duchie. no straight man can look at himself in a dress and be cool with it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

Too funny T. That's bassmans wife. Anyways, I buy the guys story. To me, if someones doing all that, and going through the staring and people questioning them, I don't think they would hide being gay. I also don't think a dude like that hasn't explored a little. So while I can't say he is gay or not, I take him at his word (or whatever you wanna call it). Still hard to wrap my head around.

Speaking of gay clubs, damn do those boys know how to have a good time. My best friend from around age 22-25 was gay (he still is, just not best friends anymore lol). I went with a whole group of guys and gals to the clubs a couple nights. HOLY SHIT! Never seen such craziness. Not my scene, but it was fun for the night.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol, it is still the only place ive seen actual synchronized club dancing, like a roxbury battle. .


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Dst, no ned to worry. I havent changed yet and I am 39, prolly not gonna ever change lol.
> 
> I have been accident prone since a toddler!


Sounds like we cast from the same forge lol. Must of been a dodgy lot in 1973 lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a close mate who is defo not gay but likes to cross dress occasionally, he even changed his name to a girls name for a while by deed poll. Funny and scary to see a 6 foot 5 big lerch looking bloke in make up and a crop top and heels making him nearly 7 foot tall. Ive never got why he does it but have got used to him being him lol. I will say the last few years he has calmed down a lot lo. He sports a big wood choppers beard now lol and has changed his name back to his old name lol.l


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 27, 2012)

i have sported a couple frocks in my time just for the craic, scary as fuck princess fiona had nothing on me lol i got a pic of me in a little red christmas number wrecked out my face but i aint got photoshop lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think if you have a mental desire to wear womens clothes, you are gay. you just havn't explored it. I have more of a prob with that because i prefer people be open about themselves and feeling/urges. Keep it real. My brothers gay, i tormented him his whole life, before he came out. then one day i called him a fag and he was like "so", and i havn't said it since, and we are now a whole lot closer. i was only 17 at the time and he was 20 he used to trake me to the gay clubs to sell drugs, lol.. i know from that i have no sweet bones in my body. But also learned to accept people.
> 
> edit: i agree with your wife duchie. no straight man can look at himself in a dress and be cool with it.


I dont want my kids to be gay, not because I hate gays like I guess I used to, but just because it makes life harder.
I accept people for what they are now as well.



mr west said:


> Sounds like we cast from the same forge lol. Must of been a dodgy lot in 1973 lol.


Not too many of "73"ers around it seems, or at least I dont know many. Now I am not alone.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> edit: i agree with your wife duchie. no straight man can look at himself in a dress and be cool with it.


I wear my kilt proudly; and like a Scotsman is supposed to as well!! Cool as a mutha fukkin cucumber (at times, lol)


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 28, 2012)

DST said:


> I wear my kilt proudly; and like a Scotsman is supposed to as well!! Cool as a mutha fukkin cucumber (at times, lol)


im half scottish on my dads side of the family. would rock the kilt with the family colors anyday. found a cool shop that actually had my families crest. but that shit was fucking insane expensive.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know y'all. I mean if the dude could go out in public why hide being gay? Doesn't add up simply evaluating on those two variables. However, there could be previous events, whether chemical, biological, or environmental, that could prevent someone from being open about being gay or not. Interestingly enough I was hanging out with one of my gay friends last night and her and I were discussing how its different trying to approach people to hit on them. We both came to the conclusion it's just a matter of odds. Hahah. She also said something along the lines of she won't even try to date someone where their family doesn't know. She's proud of who she is and I think that's what I respect most about her as a person and not just gay person, or a female, or any other segregation, just a person. Sidetrack much? Fuck yes I do...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys and gals. Top of the mornin to ya. lol, it's 9:30 here, just getting around to doing stuff. Not too excited about football these days. I blame Rodger Goddell. Looking forward to relaxing a lot though. Work on the plants a little. Hopefully get me regular laptop running so I can post pics easily, and generally keep my mind.

One of the neighbors friends decided they would come up and occupy the otherwise vacant house for the weekend. I was outside last night when 2 of the outdoor cats went chasing each other all round the properties. Next thing I hear some voices say something about a cat. Next thing I hear is the BB gun being shot. Let's just say I had to keep my cool to 'talk' to them. I swear this is what it must feel like to be a parent or something. I don't like having to yell at people, but when it comes to stuff like this I'm not going to feel bad. End of the day, I'm not worried about them shooting my cats, and that's all I really care about in this situation.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 28, 2012)

stab them with a fork...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

lol. sounds good.

I'm about to make some hash. Poplars (i think that's how you spell it) turned me onto a trick for making bubble hash better. Highlanders cave just tried it yesterday with really nice results. I think Matt rize was the one who gave pops the idea. Anyways, you let the trim soak for 20+ mins in the ice water before agitating. I'll steal a couple of their pics to show you want I mean.

All from TrynaGroSumShyt's thread: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/518173-kush-lovers-thread-236.html

First 3 pics are Poplars... last two are HC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2012)

some clean looking shizz, now im on ebay looking at bubble bags. think it would make better edible?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

I would imagine so. I don't mess with edibles too much though.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2012)

stab them in the face with a pair of trim scissors. I get ultra parent thisa time of year with ppl letting fireworks off all over the place. I dont et my cats out unsupervised tho. Nice erlz and hash. Must get my bags back ffs


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

Yo G! I Hope your watching the game bro. This shit is off the hook.

Cowboys were down 23-0 to the Giants. Now they are up 24-23 and just got an interception. Let go 'boys!

edit: bummer


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

Got off my ass and borrowed wifes computer. Here's a bunch of photos. Roll over each for description.


----------



## BakedBrah (Oct 28, 2012)

badass setup you got going. And i dont know much about hash but that looks delicious


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks BakedBrah! I'm real happy with both the tweaks in my closet and the hash. I smoked a couple bowls with it on top, not sure if it's because it's still kinda wet... but this stuff bubbled. I don't think i've done hash that properly bubbled before.

have a good night. I'm off to bed after a couple more bites of the curry my wife made tonight


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love tyhe closet and the hash bro.
Damn I really need to do some hash to!
All I have a re 1 gallon bags though.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I love tyhe closet and the hash bro.
> Damn I really need to do some hash to!
> All I have a re 1 gallon bags though.


I got some 5 gal bags but my mates still got em lol and im running out of places to store my trim lol


----------



## duchieman (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like your way past that bump in the road you had Jig. Things gonna be good while you're gone? I'm trying to set mine up so all that'll be needed is watering. 

Thanks for the bubble bag reminder. I've been meaning to grab a set. That stuff look good and wholesome! 

Hope your day's good. We're going to batten down the hatches here I guess and hope that the power holds up. First thing on the list? I'm grabbing some cash. Don't want to be caught without that during an outage. I wish they'd stop with the tabloid weather reporting though. Every kid on the east coast must be shitting themselves thinking about the "Frankenstorm" that's coming their way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Ive seen a few times on the weather channel that. "this isn't hype" i'm not in the line of it, but got fam the whole way up. just worried for them. i been through a good amount of hurrican weather in the southeast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

never heard of new york getting hurricanes it's crazy. stay safe over the pond peeps


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

I was reading an article about Zeeland (the old New Zealand, lol) the other day. When they have bad storms, a lot of the locals go to the dunes and dykes to make sure they are holding up.....must be strange living with that, but I guess they get use to it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

I tell you, I'm scared of those big storms. Out here in Cali I feel really safe. Sure there are earthquakes and fires, but I feel like I'd take my chances with them. Wife has friends and family in the middle of the bad zone, they have been getting automated calls from the power companies. They say although over 1,000 employees are being shipped in from other states that customers should prepare for the power being out a WEEK. Damn.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

What did I do? I broke my thread.... let me get into the settings... and do a little.... hang on.... ok. There. Things should be back to normal now. Feel free to post about whatever lol.

I'm giving the girls a haircut this morn. Pulling off all the little bits at the bottom and right up against the stalk. Looking a bit junglish in there. Need to train them up a bit after the trim job. They all look real happy, so that makes me happy. Still haven't used the Bushmaster, not sure if i will or not. THey aren't stretching out too much. i guess it's from all the light they are getting. Have only burned one leaf so far with the bare 1000w. Have burned my hand once too. FUcking HOT that bulb is.

I got some pics to put up. Need to go steal wife's computer again. Or maybe just finish fixing my good one. I've been waiting for epoxy to set before i work on it more. Am going to pick up a new router from my dad soon, so my nice dell will finally work. Shit is so nice, i got to use it on our trip and loved it a lot. Can't wait. I'll be back to posting pics more regularly.

Ditched class last night. Got my jeep fixed again. Taking the car in tomorrow. Fucking $2,500 between the two cars. Ah well, they get us around, just seems like a lot all at one time. The peeps who we hit their box spring have stopped communication, so I guess we are eating that $300. I'm sure it's too late to involve their insurance now.

Don't know if i mentioned but me and the wife have been off sugar for the most part for about 40 days now. No soda for me anymore. Shit, I tasted some the other day and would have sworn it was just the syrup. Damn that stuff is sweet. 64 grams of sugar in a 20 oz bottle. Heart Association suggests 40 grams as a max for the day. I"d have 3 of those bottles somedays. Anyways, these days my energy is feeling much more constant through out the day, and wife has lost quite a bit of weight. i have too, but that's not a goal of mine. These days i'm making iced tea with my regular tea in the morning. Then i have something to sip on throughout the day.

Two weeks from right now i will be landing in Rome. I'm freaking out.

And from the realm of TMI. Last thing. I smell so fucking bad right now, really wish i could take a picture or something. Totally pushing the limits of decency. It's quite impressive. Not to worry... I'll shower soon, wife won't be gone forever.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What did I do? I broke my thread.... let me get into the settings... and do a little.... hang on.... ok. There. Things should be back to normal now. Feel free to post about whatever lol.
> 
> I'm giving the girls a haircut this morn. Pulling off all the little bits at the bottom and right up against the stalk. Looking a bit junglish in there. Need to train them up a bit after the trim job. They all look real happy, so that makes me happy. Still haven't used the Bushmaster, not sure if i will or not. THey aren't stretching out too much. i guess it's from all the light they are getting. Have only burned one leaf so far with the bare 1000w. Have burned my hand once too. FUcking HOT that bulb is.
> 
> ...


its never too late.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What did I do? I broke my thread.... let me get into the settings... and do a little.... hang on.... ok. There. Things should be back to normal now. Feel free to post about whatever lol.
> 
> I'm giving the girls a haircut this morn. Pulling off all the little bits at the bottom and right up against the stalk. Looking a bit junglish in there. Need to train them up a bit after the trim job. They all look real happy, so that makes me happy. Still haven't used the Bushmaster, not sure if i will or not. THey aren't stretching out too much. i guess it's from all the light they are getting. Have only burned one leaf so far with the bare 1000w. Have burned my hand once too. FUcking HOT that bulb is.
> 
> ...


as a type 1 diabetic, i promote no sugar. but i probably go a week maybe less without water. Its weird i think its a complex from younger. because now water makes me full or feel sick at times if i drink too much. i cannot eat food without juice or soda. same with candy, if i get 1 piece i have to eat the whole bag. its uncontrollable too. i try to hide it or let my girl hide but i always get it back lol. i was basically sugar free growing up so i think my taste buds and mind are making up for it. still hate chocolate though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

Damn Tryna, I drink like a gallon of water everyday. The kids drink all the juice b4 I get it and I just accepted it now lol.
I try hard to avoid salt since I quit my bp meds for a healthier route to a controlled bp though.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 30, 2012)

i cant live without salt. lol. everything tastes better with it. although i have been experimenting with other herbs and spices and stuff as a substitute lately while cooking. kind of a different step for me since growing up as a kid i loved everything plain with salt and ketchup. lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> i cant live without salt. lol. everything tastes better with it. although i have been experimenting with other herbs and spices and stuff as a substitute lately while cooking. kind of a different step for me since growing up as a kid i loved everything plain with salt and ketchup. lol.


My anxiety and other issues have eventually got my bp fluctuating and the pil;ls they gave me made other probs. I use chili powders and garlic powder and lots of other stuff to flavor food. Salt as a last resort and if you add it the last second b4 you eat it, it works wayyyy better with so little needed to give a salty flavor.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

Luckily I've never had much of a thing for salt. Don't get me wrong, I've always preferred salty over sweet... if I get a snack at a gas station it's chips, never candy. Anyways, it's good I don't love it cause Heart Disease killed 3 of 4 grandparents. I had a crazy fucking BP issue last year when I gained all that weight. I think I was up near 180/130. Pulse was around 80 resting. Was pretty scary. When doc looks at you and says you need to make an appt with a heart specialist today, it's a little freaky. Of course I'm a fuck up and never saw the heart doc. BP is down now along with my weight. But yeah, that's something I gotta watch from here on out.

Been working on my plants all morning and damn... I'm falling in love again. They all look so nice, and they are getting so pretty looking. I really need to remember how much I enjoy working with them. It makes me happy to be one with the plants.

EDIT: fun with poison You just HAVE to love the outfits. Man shit was fly back then.
[youtube]N6blgjF6UkU[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

Some poison for rock fans
[youtube]GSzfRRNoGD8[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe you like techno:
[youtube]ExT10IXLGtE[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

And for fans of truly bad music (like me). Outfits pretty wild in this one too:
[youtube]_88L-CU7PD4[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha jig we are feeling the poison theme today!

I love my plants and they make me happy as well.

And I do miss the 80-90s..they were a different world from now imo.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

I feel like in the 80s and 90s everyone was just riding high. Like nothing really mattered. Then some peeps blew some shit up, some other peeps' started some wars, and what REALLY happened to it all. Rupert Murdoch discovered how to make everyone watch the news all the time. FEAR. Then everyone else figured it out. Now our lives are being bombarded with scare tactics from every direction and on every subject. It makes people think that the 'news' is more important than ever. It also stresses everyone out making our collective health worse off. The good old days are gone, maybe to return, but not for a generation or so.

Life will always be beautiful. Just a shame it seems more and more people try to profit from making it shitty.


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I feel like in the 80s and 90s everyone was just riding high. Like nothing really mattered. Then some peeps blew some shit up, some other peeps' started some wars, and what REALLY happened to it all. Rupert Murdoch discovered how to make everyone watch the news all the time. FEAR. Then everyone else figured it out. Now our lives are being bombarded with scare tactics from every direction and on every subject. It makes people think that the 'news' is more important than ever. It also stresses everyone out making our collective health worse off. The good old days are gone, maybe to return, but not for a generation or so.
> 
> Life will always be beautiful. Just a shame it seems more and more people try to profit from making it shitty.


^^^^its the truth


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 30, 2012)

No doubt there's truth in what you said jig. But in a capitalist society (not saying anything else is better) money makes the world go round. Then people miss out on truly amazing things, such as philosophy, education, etc. Just imagine how much further we would be mathematically without a capitalist drive and focused more on intellectual development. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

That made me think of something related to math. I love math... went to grad school for math (a couple classes and a thesis short of a degree). Anyways, something wild is that math minds are young. Like tennis or something. When you are 30 you are well past your prime. Supposedly all the major math breakthroughs have been by kids in their young 20's.

But yeah, I agree somewhat with what you are saying. I think an argument could be made that capitalism pushes progress, but don't look to me for that stance. I think those things suffer because of governmental structures we have in place. But I'm sure those structures exist because of the type of society we are in. Blah blah... it's starting to sound like I think I know what I'm talking about. That's dangerous lol. I don't spend a lot of time reading up on what's really going on out there. I just like to analyze it from my little view in my cabin.

My computer that I usually use is almost back in service. I really want to get it up to post my pics.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes! Less politics and philosophy and more pr0n dammit!! lol 

I think we need both a free market system and a social net to help those who truly need it. If the rich would just realize how much more economical it would be to take care of our poor and sick rather that just leave them alone. I have a lot less problem giving my taxes to social programs than tax breaks for businesses and such. It's not capitalism I'm against. It's the uncontrolled and unregulated corporatization of it that is bad. 

Just popping in as your daily reminder.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

Computer is fixed!!!! There is a pre and post trim plant. Some pics of hash. Some of future colas. And one of the closet this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

Mmmm hash. Looking grand jiggy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Hash looks good jig ! pics look great. i keep forgetting the scrog part of the grow.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 31, 2012)

rooms filling up nicely jig!! hash is looking sweet too!!! wat do you usually pull using that system jig?? and how many plant sites are there?? obviously just an average as i know strain and ability are major factors. good work dude.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot AMC. There are 10 plant sites. Only 6 of them really produce big, the 4 in the corners do alright, but usually they are shaded out. I have run this 4 times now (if i'm counting right), and I would say my average is right at a pound. That is with a 1000w hps. And the dimensions of the closet are 2' x 3'... it's around 0.7 square meters.

I think I could push 1.5 pounds with the right strain (dog), a good veg time, and proper attention. I got 18 or 20 oz on my sour kush grow, the first of the two level grows. The place was full of plant/ bud.

Thanks for popping in.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 31, 2012)

thats a nice yeild in that much space . does the heat not become a problem? can imaging there would be alot of training and trimming needed throughout the grow, im thinking of something along the same lines when im in the new house.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks again.  the heat is near the edge most times, but i live in a cool place, and have a big fan. There is a 435 cfm 6" fan pulling over the 1k, and cycling the closet air. The real key of the operation is keeping the water cool. that's why the table i have in there. The heat in the grow space doesn't affect the res space at all. so the water stays cool (sub 70f / 21c), where as the grow space is usually around 80f / 26-29c.

and as for the trimming and training, I don't do a whole lot. I trimmed them up a little yesterday, and will probably do that one ore time (removing less this time i'm sure). I do this early in flower so I can see what bud sites are developing and which are teeny tiny and should be plucked. As for training, about the same. I will train them in the next few days, and that will be it for the most part. i will probably do either one more little training session in a week or so... or just train back a branch or two here or there. But it's not much.

Don't know if you saw my casey jones scrog... that was a TON of training. I learned my lesson with that. This set up the plants don't get all that big and there isn't much room to begin with, so training is pretty easy. PRetty much just train branches back to the screen with zip ties, and when there is no more room, i cut the smallest branches off (not many, to none usually).

It's a low stress system (On the grower that is). I"ve left it for 14 days once without the closet door being opened and things were alright. Things would be even easier if I would just run 6 plants instead of the 10. not sure why I don't remember that when getting clones and such. 

Speaking of it... do you guys thing there is any point to removing a plant or two? The one in the bottom right corner is so burried it may give me 5 grams. My thinking is that's 5 grams i wouldn't get if i pulled it.... but does anyone see a reason to remove it?


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2012)

I always think bout taking things that aint gonna live up to expectations but like you say its five g u wouldnt of had and that could be the days worth u really need lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol, its kinda like how i hide a few grams for myself. i think it'll help but really doesnt. I would leave it unless you had something to replace it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Cool thanks. I am going to need an extra 5 grams soon. i'm running really low. YIKES!!! No worries though, i got a lot of hash to hold me over. But man am I going to appreciate this harvest soooooooooooooooooooooo SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. It will almost be like the first harvest... except this time i know how good it's going to be. Oh man i can't wait. looking around Christmas. Merry Christmas indeed Mr. Lawrence. (lol anyone know that reference... i didn't, i looked it up)

Getting lots done here around the house. it's a good day.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot AMC. There are 10 plant sites. Only 6 of them really produce big, the 4 in the corners do alright, but usually they are shaded out. I have run this 4 times now (if i'm counting right), and I would say my average is right at a pound. That is with a 1000w hps. And the dimensions of the closet are 2' x 3'... it's around 0.7 square meters.
> 
> I think I could push 1.5 pounds with the right strain (dog), a good veg time, and proper attention. I got 18 or 20 oz on my sour kush grow, the first of the two level grows. The place was full of plant/ bud.
> 
> Thanks for popping in.


That is awesome!!
Makes my 4x4 that pulls 10-13 oz look pathetic lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Oct 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That is awesome!!
> Makes my 4x4 that pulls 10-13 oz look pathetic lol.


no shit dude. damn thats impressive man.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> No doubt there's truth in what you said jig. But in a capitalist society (not saying anything else is better) money makes the world go round. Then people miss out on truly amazing things, such as philosophy, education, etc. Just imagine how much further we would be mathematically without a capitalist drive and focused more on intellectual development. Just my 2 cents.


My Youngest daughters school had some of the worsdt test scores eyc...and they went and cut out the after school tutoring program, and next yr they closed the school library.
My oldest is in High School. They are closing her library next yr. WTF is going on here?
I love sports as much as the next guy, but come on!! Did it ever cross your mind to cut PE class or the football team in favor of learning to fucking read!! Where are our priorities?? Its no wonder our education level in the US is so sub-par to even 3rd world countries. 
I am losing my pride to be an American!

Ok rant over lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Computer is fixed!!!! There is a pre and post trim plant. Some pics of hash. Some of future colas. And one of the closet this morning.
> 
> View attachment 2392885View attachment 2392882
> View attachment 2392883View attachment 2392881
> View attachment 2392890View attachment 2392889View attachment 2392888View attachment 2392887View attachment 2392886View attachment 2392892View attachment 2392891


Nice greens plants bro!!

And that hash looks mighty tasty too!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. I definitely think I'm pushing the limits of yield per sq ft. I honestly can't imagine having a larger space. I like being super maticulous and a big space would overwhelm me I think.

They are growing a lot each day and drinking a LOT of water. These are going to be some thirsty chicks.

Hope every one had a happy and safe halloween.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> a big space would overwhelm me I think.


what a load of codswallop!!!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 1, 2012)

@jig - first and foremost, those girlies look awesome man. I think you could probably do great in a larger space but you certainly know your stress thresholds better than I do. Hahah. Basically you have the skills to do it. 

@dman - I don't necessarily think spending the wealthy's cash to poorer people is a bad thing but it shouldn't be forced either. Corporations and the rich actually already support the poorer classes in the US. They're taxed at higher rates. PM me if you wanna talk further don't wanna jack jigs thread especially with how great his girls are looking. 

@bassman - the education in this country is 2nd rate at best. It conforms to the average child and pushes the agenda of making money/job preparation instead of the development of the child. I played football in high school and I would trade it any day of the week for a better education than I received. Luckily though I was a quick learner and am well learned (mostly to me taking my education into my own hands). Rant done? Yea. Hahah. 

Sorry jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

DST said:


> what a load of codswallop!!!


and how is your little space going these days?  I really do appreciate your brand of support D. When I'm working in the new 8x8 grow room, pissed off I have so many plants I'll think of you.

In fact I think of you often mate. Guess you been busy, have missed seeing you around the boards.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> (mostly to me taking my education into my own hands).


^^^THis is my secret. I always had great teachers, but they were limited by the system. At some point I figured out the best way to learn something is to learn it flat out. Teacher or no teacher, just go educate yourself. THe internet sure makes it easier. No need to hang out in the library all the time (thought there is nothing wrong with that). ((well there would be something wrong if the library is fucking shut down)) Anyways, we got my wife looking out for california libraries, so no need to worry too much about them lol.

And no need to apologize. As long as no one starts fighting with each other it's all good.

I'm stressing this mornning a little. The past two days I've woke up about 2 hours earlier than the alarm was set for (wife's alarm, i don't use one). And when I wake up I can't stop thinking about my buddy in prison. I wonder if he's getting moved soon. He was picked up in Cali, but we outsource our prisoners, so he has been in Arizona for the past 5 or so years. With release date coming up they will move him back to cali to be 're-integrated' to the california population. Whatever the fuck that means. It sucks for him becuase he is in a private correctional facility in AZ. Shit is lush (for a prison). They can have xbox and get cable. The gaurds are civilians, and the facility is privately owned so it is open for lawsuits. So there isn't mistreatment really by the gaurds. Not quite the same as state prison. 

I hope my buddy is alright.

About the plants.... the preflowers are starting to look like preflowers and not just clumps of plant (like the last pictures). Got little hairs coming on. Exciting times in the closet!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

on the education thing, i just read something that blew my mind a bit check it> http://dvice.com/archives/2012/10/ethiopian-kids.php


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

That's wild. It's what I've always thought about school. Memorizing is stupid. That's what writing things down is for. Being able to Learn something is key. Personal responsibility FTmfW!

Although I have issue with the "HAVE NEVER SEEN A PRINTED WORD"... they telling me those clothes they have on don't have tags? I wish people could write thing without hyperbole. Just the facts mam.

Cool article Donny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

the ability to learn is the key man, so true. i can turn my hand to most things, always been like that. tho there are exceptions. i can't draw for toffee and musically hahahah i can play the comb and paper and am a grand master at the arse trumpet


----------



## supchaka (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> on the education thing, i just read something that blew my mind a bit check it> http://dvice.com/archives/2012/10/ethiopian-kids.php


That story is kind of bogus. AFAIK the Motorola xoom cannot be rooted without hooking to a PC. Someone certainly helped out the folks in the village. Makes me think of pot busts where the reporter is pointing at a 5oz plant saying "This marijuana plant contains about 3lbs of product"! Whats the word? Embellishment I believe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

Guess so


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 1, 2012)

supchaka said:


> That story is kind of bogus. AFAIK the Motorola xoom cannot be rooted without hooking to a PC. Someone certainly helped out the folks in the village. Makes me think of pot busts where the reporter is pointing at a 5oz plant saying "This marijuana plant contains about 3lbs of product"! Whats the word? Embellishment I believe.


thats becuz the peoplle that got busted growing had such a small harvest that the feds didnt want to cop up to it being a failure. so they have one idiot weigh the whole plant still wet just cut from the base of the stem. could have been 5 ounces. but ended up 6 pounds somehow. lol. wtf.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

Remember the walmart/ car incident. Well it continues to haunt me. Was having work done on the car and ends up i need a new rack and pinion. Add another $400 to the pile of money we've spent on the cars lately. I have to say though, if having to spend money on cars is our biggest issue in life, things are OK.

Music:
[youtube]f9aMmSzIHnI[/youtube]


----------



## supchaka (Nov 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Remember the walmart/ car incident. Well it continues to haunt me. Was having work done on the car and ends up i need a new rack and pinion. Add another $400 to the pile of money we've spent on the cars lately. I have to say though, if having to spend money on cars is our biggest issue in life, things are OK.
> 
> Music:
> [youtube]f9aMmSzIHnI[/youtube]


I'm a prude, if it don't have a warranty anymore it's time to get rid of!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

I am cool with old cars, I like putting stamps in my passport. 

Speaking of which... I'm off in 11 days.

So I'm about to venture on some kind of deal. I'm going to try to write 50,000 words this month. My wife has been doing it for a few years, and considering I would like to be a writer someday, I should start. Here goes.

http://www.nanowrimo.org/


----------



## duchieman (Nov 1, 2012)

What you gonna write about? Some untold story?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

It's gonna be fiction... but the working title is 'Cup Bound'


----------



## supchaka (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it the predecessor to 2 girls one cup? Lol it would be fitting!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 1, 2012)

I do want an old car myself, but really old. First choice, a 65 continental something like this!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 1, 2012)

DST said:


> I wear my kilt proudly; and like a Scotsman is supposed to as well!! Cool as a mutha fukkin cucumber (at times, lol)


600w grower.. vertical setup... and Scottish. 

You might notice from my hairy arms in my pics in my thread I am quite Scottish too lol.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys and gals. Top of the mornin to ya. lol, it's 9:30 here, just getting around to doing stuff. Not too excited about football these days. I blame Rodger Goddell. Looking forward to relaxing a lot though. Work on the plants a little. Hopefully get me regular laptop running so I can post pics easily, and generally keep my mind.
> 
> One of the neighbors friends decided they would come up and occupy the otherwise vacant house for the weekend. I was outside last night when 2 of the outdoor cats went chasing each other all round the properties. Next thing I hear some voices say something about a cat. Next thing I hear is the BB gun being shot. Let's just say I had to keep my cool to 'talk' to them. I swear this is what it must feel like to be a parent or something. I don't like having to yell at people, but when it comes to stuff like this I'm not going to feel bad. End of the day, I'm not worried about them shooting my cats, and that's all I really care about in this situation.


Go Niners.

I don't understand people who hurt animals for no good reason. It's one thing to kill something to eat it. Quite another because it's simply being annoying. Especially since someone probably loves it to death. It still shocks and disgusts me that Vick is even in the NFL. Blame Roger (for everything!).


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

I didnt know having hairy arms was a sign of scotishisum, och well. My lil girl has just descoved my hairy arms lol so now shes pulling handfulls out all the time lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought it was a hairy backside....lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

it's the palms you've to watch for


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the palms you've to watch for


Does that mean I'm scottish too?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

or irish maybe?

[video=youtube_share;vQVVdwAx2GU]http://youtu.be/vQVVdwAx2GU[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Does that mean I'm scottish too?


 And my wife???


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

that's how the Scottish Bond's do it, lol......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

I dated a girl with a peach fuzz ass. Was the craziest thing ever. Strait up like a peach, just covered lol. I'm getting grossed out thinking of it. We didn't date very long. It was tough though because she was from a very wealthy and influential family, so when we went out it was a lot of fun. Got to go places peeps like me don't get to go... unless we are the hired help. She also had a breast reduction. Just a mess all over the place.

And about hair, I am actually quite hairless. I'd say only about 40% of my legs have any hair whatsoever. And that is light. I'm basically a shining light of brilliantly white skin. As if you guys cared.

Got a new screen for the bottom level today. Gong to have a bit of a time getting it in there, but things should be nice and tidy once completed.

3 cheers for the weekend.

And 3 cheers for sweet revenge!!!
[youtube]0I0KWnXw6Oo[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

That gross jig, hairy chicks are so unfortunate bless em.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I do want an old car myself, but really old. First choice, a 65 continental something like this!


i had an old 70 455 cutlass that was fully caged and had 600 hp to the wheels on pump gas.  spent 1600 bucks buying it. sold it for way more than i payed after i fixed it up tho. sad to say after my injury being in a wheelchair and all. the cutty was the only thing automatic for me to drive but at 5 city and 8 freeway she was just too much to be a daily driver anymore. 
guy who bought it off me races it at the local drag spot every other friday. stomps all over mustangs and camaros all day. even keeps up with the new corvets no problem on street tires.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's the palms you've to watch for


im def Scottish then. lmao.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

i was really pissing myself by this point: "just a mess all over the place"...


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I dated a girl with a peach fuzz ass. Was the craziest thing ever. Strait up like a peach, just covered lol. I'm getting grossed out thinking of it. We didn't date very long. It was tough though because she was from a very wealthy and influential family, so when we went out it was a lot of fun. Got to go places peeps like me don't get to go... unless we are the hired help. She also had a breast reduction. Just a mess all over the place.
> 
> And about hair, I am actually quite hairless. I'd say only about 40% of my legs have any hair whatsoever. And that is light. I'm basically a shining light of brilliantly white skin. As if you guys cared.
> 
> ...


he is pretty white and hairless. i seen him. lmao. j/k


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Everyone is if they just look deep down!!! It is Gods Country after all (lmFURRYbo!)



wheels619 said:


> im def Scottish then. lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

My ancestors actually hail from Ireland, England, and Poland/Ukraine (whatever country is was when my great grandparents left). My last name is an abomination of what it was. The ellis island people had a tendancy to change shit up to pronounce easier. LOL I can only imagine what it was, because what they changed it to was still a mind fuck. Thankfully great grandparents changed it again and I'm left with the name I got.

My closet is lookking pretty full these days. I sucessfully put a screen behind the beast, nothing even broke. ONly issue was an anchor screw decided to pull out the wall, so with a little finangling i get another one in there, again no broken branches! I think I"m going to have to remove a couple branches from tje big one though. she's huge. Also, I think I"m gonna take out the tiny one. I think 5 grams is a stretch for her, and i'm worried she'll get sick down there neglected and hurt the others. still undecided but it's ridiculous how burried it is.

i've taken lots of pics and will upload today.

Any questions, requests, thoughts? Is there anything i've been talking about doing that i haven't done and you're wondering if and when I'll do it? What is it, I probably just forgot.

If I told you guys all the music I was listening to this morning you'd probably pretend you didn't know me. I sure do love bad music.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

Things are in good working order around here. All computers are firing on all cylinders, and all cars are driving nicely.

Here's the runt.... first pic is looking back at where it is.



And I guess I'll show you what things are looking like today.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2012)

very nice jiggy mate, doggys looking lovey dovey


----------



## duchieman (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! Really nice man. There's some fat leaves in there.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

glad you moved the DOG? 

just want to clarify so I can take that off my "things to worry about list".

imagine having a list like that...fer fiddle me diddle.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

I am quite glad I moved the Dog. Thanks so much for suggesting it. Was that you? Well thanks to whoever said it, and to those who agreed. I like the way things are progressing in there.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a big harvest. God the dogs are just amazing. Such thick stems and healthy plants. The Banana's are nice looking, but they look like skinny little young plants compared.

It will be something to see what they look like from when I leave to when I get back.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 4, 2012)

some other dogs....the pups that were born 4 weeks ago

teddy

he found a leaf of grass to chew and was not being very cooperative. he had an infection in his tail and it was amputated. takes after his mother as to a fox face and being smaller-marked like his dad and has a little bit of an attitude.

bear

he's a big boy. same tail infection, but was able to save most of it. dominant attitude with a sweet nature, soft, thick coat and black except for the color you can see.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 4, 2012)

Huh! So your a new papa too eh cof? I like the big furry guy.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm partial to him too and intend to keep him...I had to dr. his tail three times a day for two weeks and developed a special bond.



cof


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

Jig, They look great, hopefully the Bananas catch up.

COF, those are some beautiful pups!!


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

they both look very cute lad. Teddy looks a bit like the little Tasmanian Devil babies I saw on TV last night (they are cute when small, but not so when older....) And the Bear is sooo much like a little bear, hehe. Great pics.


curious old fart said:


> some other dogs....the pups that were born 4 weeks ago
> 
> teddy
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

pups and older pups lol getting full in there quick man.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by all. Cof... the dog pics are awesome. Or rather, the dogs are awesome, and someone took good pics of them. I agree with D... Bear seriously looks like bear. WHen I showed my wife the both of them, she started kissing the computer screen. Then she started saying "I want them" in a funny voice.

I seen a Tasmanian devil in person. They are interesting looking animals. Wombats are about the cutest thing. They have tiny little legs and when they walk it looks like something else. Koalas are real cuddly too... but watch out because there is a syphilis outbreak amongst koala bears, so don't hold one.

So I want and picked up the wife at the airport last night, and the car sounded like it was going to fall apart on the freeway, suffices to say it's not fixed right. Fucking sucks. I think we're going to need a new car. Sure wish we could have just bought one a couple months ago instead of sinking a few thousand bucks into this one that still don't work right. I keep trying to put things in perspective. Starving children. People can't pay their mortgage. Peeps being sent to jail and losing loved ones. I can stand having to spend money fixing a car.

Perspective is good. Just need to keep it with me all the time.

Bassman, i"m not holding my breath with the bananas they all look super small and scrawny/ stretchy. I mean I should get a good little smoke jar out of them, but I think it will be maybe 1/5 or less of what i pull from the dogs. Not sure if something happened with the mother of these clones or what, as the Bananas have always grown real good for me and the guy who gives me the clones. But this round both of us are having issues. Don't really make sense to me. Would be a shame and a half to lose this strain. It's such a nice smoke and usually yields well.

7 days till I take off for Italy.  I'm nervous. Blah blah. I must sound like such a bitch (no need to agree guys). Let me think if there is anything else ridiculous to complain about.

Life is good though. Since finding out about my dad's possible health issues i've been talkking to my parents every day. THat's been really nice. I am going to miss them when they are gone, whenever that happens to be, and figure if I talk to them as much as possible, we can be as close as possible, and really what else could you hope for with people you love. I sure hope my dad doesn't have bone cancer. And if he does have bone cancer, I hope we can have or adopt a kid quick enough for him to meet them.

Happy monday folks.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> some other dogs....the pups that were born 4 weeks ago
> 
> teddy
> 
> ...


i want one. lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, teddy does look like a taz and I think I will change his name to that.
I'm giving him away to a good home-he should make a good guard dog.


cof


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I agree, teddy does look like a taz and I think I will change his name to that.
> I'm giving him away to a good home-he should make a good guard dog.
> 
> 
> cof


where r u located?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

southern part of the states


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

And what did that Tasmanian devil say? There is a cancer spreadying throughout the population just now and killing vast amounts of them, real shame. Real screaching mofo's they are.


jigfresh said:


> I seen a Tasmanian devil in person. They are interesting looking animals. Wombats are about the cutest thing. They have tiny little legs and when they walk it looks like something else. Koalas are real cuddly too... but watch out because there is a syphilis outbreak amongst koala bears, so don't hold one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need, but I will agree, lol. I really didn't think you were such a pansy potter, hehe.

It's great to talk to your folks, really happy I am back in touch with my old man after a long long break.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

DST said:


> No need, but I will agree, lol. I really didn't think you were such a pansy potter, hehe.


You got no idea. Give off a real confidence usually, but fuck if I ain't a scared little girl sometimes. Things always work out, so I'm not sure where it comes from. If it weren't for that program I took a few years back, there is no way I would be doing something like this. I wouldn't have driven from San Diego to Los Angeles by myself. So it took a little something for me to sleep in the airport over the summer, with wife away, and fly for a visit. 

If left to my own devices I would probably never leave the house, except to take the cats to the vet. AND THAT right there is the reason I wanted to get married. Would be a pretty lame time to never leave the house. So while doing fun and exciting things scares the shit out of me, I'm going to keep doing them.

Loved your pics on the 6 D.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> southern part of the states
> 
> 
> cof


well that doesnt help me. can i get a state? if ur close enough to cali i may drive to steel one of those pups from u.  they both r cute and ironically match my existing dog. lmao. he has a short tail too. maybe 6 inches long but his was just a birth defect from being the runt of the littler. not from infection.

correction. steal.*


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

The wife and I chatted about something similar recently. People who are not confident are often the ones in groups to ask lots of questions. This helps them to avoid actually having to speak about themselves and puts the emphasis on the other persone or people in the group. But it often makes them great people to have in a group or social situation to start conversations and enable us to look at things differently, and often learn things as well (by telling someone something you get to know it better). The only way we can analyse something is if we question it.
Bloody hell, is this what smoking Deep Blue makes you do....


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You got no idea. Give off a real confidence usually, but fuck if I ain't a scared little girl sometimes. Things always work out, so I'm not sure where it comes from. If it weren't for that program I took a few years back, there is no way I would be doing something like this. I wouldn't have driven from San Diego to Los Angeles by myself. So it took a little something for me to sleep in the airport over the summer, with wife away, and fly for a visit.
> 
> If left to my own devices I would probably never leave the house, except to take the cats to the vet. AND THAT right there is the reason I wanted to get married. Would be a pretty lame time to never leave the house. So while doing fun and exciting things scares the shit out of me, I'm going to keep doing them.
> 
> Loved your pics on the 6 D.


im a puss when it comes to flying. lol. im always down for an exciting road trip. but some flying freaks me out. lol. last time i flew was probably 8 years ago. and that was just on my way home from bootcamp. pussy soldier shaking in his boots on the plane. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

I like the stuff you think about on Deep blue smoke. 



wheels619 said:


> well that doesnt help me. can i get a state? if ur close enough to cali i may drive to steel one of those pups from u.  they both r cute and ironically match my existing dog. lmao. he has a short tail too. maybe 6 inches long but his was just a birth defect from being the runt of the littler. not from infection.


Trust me.... that's a really really long drive. The southern he's talking about like's Nascar and College Football.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I like the stuff you think about on Deep blue smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me.... that's a really really long drive. The southern he's talking about like's Nascar and College Football.


shipping? we can fedex him overnight then. a little NyQuil and a few holes in the box and we should be good then. lol. j/k well that sucks. oh well was worth a try.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

jump on a plane...safer than driving. 


wheels619 said:


> shipping? we can fedex him overnight then. a little NyQuil and a few holes in the box and we should be good then. lol. j/k well that sucks. oh well was worth a try.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

DST said:


> jump on a plane...safer than driving.


Jumping on a plane is sometimes easier said than done lol.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

I've only been on a plane once in my life, 13 years ago, to fly across the continent. Now I'm flying across the ocean twice and five other flights withing Europe (still can't believe how feckin cheap those flights are) but I haven't even really given that part any thought. My only thing I'm a bit concerned with is being by myself in Budapest. My Hungarian is very poor (conversations were multilingual in my house, confused the hell out of my friends.) but I'm guessing more people speak English than I think, and if not I'm pretty sure I can get by, but still the reluctance is there. I'm actually trying to decide how much Forint to buy, as they don't take Euro's there yet, and I don't want to be leaving with any.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2012)

Keep in mind your cell may not work out of the country duchie. Depends on the carrier and hardware. Google might not be at your fingertips!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for that supchaka. I have a first gen Galaxy and I'm going to buy a fresh SIM card so I can unlock the sucker, after I reset it to factory, then I plan to buy a SIM or two for data when I get there. I have a small Toshiba laptop I was thinking of bringing. It was my field unit when I was working, but it's having some issues with not wanting to boot right away. Thought it was the dead battery but I just replaced it and still the same problem. I was going to bring her so I can upload my pics from my camera but instead I'm going to load my photo software on a 2.5" external and hook up to library or internet cafe machines and do it that way. 

Man I just got my first pair of glasses, with progressive lenses (yeah I'm at that age) and I don't know if they messed up the Rx or if this is how weird this shit is supposed to be. I feel like I've had a haul off a cigarette.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

Jig do you have the same cut of Banana that SS has?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

welcome to the world of glasses....it will take your eyes a day or so to get used to the change.


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

It just seems as though the reading porting comes up too high into my distance portion. Then there's the blurry sides. I tried ordering them online and don't know if that was a good idea but the price difference was just too much. They are looking into sending me some new lenses. May end up with bifocals after all.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

bassman, it is indeed the same as SS has.

Duchie, i didn't remember you've only been on a plane once. Holy crap. You are a brave man. The airport experience is quite a bit different these days. Lot's of waiting.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 5, 2012)

dude you guys would laugh or cry idk if you saw how much the local store wants for just hydro pellets!,lol just the pellets! the wife said they were 8-9 bucks a bag! Small bags too! I am subbed jig, am seriously considering a organic /hydro side by side this time with some decent gentics.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2012)

try this site
http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Expanded-Clay-Pellets.asp


cof


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> bassman, it is indeed the same as SS has.
> 
> Duchie, i didn't remember you've only been on a plane once. Holy crap. You are a brave man. The airport experience is quite a bit different these days. Lot's of waiting.


 I'm anticipating it. Got a little reading material I'm bringing to kill some time. I'm looking forward to the energy actually. I grew up in a city and even though it wears on you eventually I still remember that energy of the morning subways and downtown and I could eat that up right now. I like people watching too so....I'll be the guy among frustrated people with the grin on my face.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

I am sure you will get by, there is not that much English spoken from my memory of the brief time I was there, although I got by. Of course the hotels where fully English spoken. 
I know from when my inlaws went they were fine but found that Hungary was the hardest part of the journey, compared to Austria.
If you have a cash card most places will take Meastro or similar debit payment methods, or the hole in the wall is what I tend to do when travelling. Believe it or not your own bank will probably give you just as good a rate as any forigen exchange place.
I wouldn't worry about cell, most places in Europe are running 3G.



duchieman said:


> I've only been on a plane once in my life, 13 years ago, to fly across the continent. Now I'm flying across the ocean twice and five other flights withing Europe (still can't believe how feckin cheap those flights are) but I haven't even really given that part any thought. My only thing I'm a bit concerned with is being by myself in Budapest. My Hungarian is very poor (conversations were multilingual in my house, confused the hell out of my friends.) but I'm guessing more people speak English than I think, and if not I'm pretty sure I can get by, but still the reluctance is there. I'm actually trying to decide how much Forint to buy, as they don't take Euro's there yet, and I don't want to be leaving with any.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

How about Celtic beating barca? And Crystal Palace being top the table! 5-0 last match. I'm pretty happy as long as my spurs stay above arsenal in the table.

I'm a decidedly odd mood tonight. Smoked my last bowl for a while this morning. 1/3 Dog, 1/3 Banana og, 1/3 Candy drop x NYPD. I'm talking a few days off before my trip. I get various side effects when coming off pot, and would rather deal with sleeplessness and strange eating habits at home vs in a foreign country. My next bowl will most likely be smoked a week from Friday.

Plants are looking good. I took some pics, will get to uploading them. My book is sorta coming along. I ditched class this week, and will miss the next 2 weeks for my trip. Mom in law is coming for Thanksgiving. We are all going to visit my parents for the weekend after Thanksgiving.

I guess wife will be on plant duty while I"m gone. Help her out if she posts, please. I'm sure she'd post as me and say it's her.

Man it feels funny to be this not high.

Last thing, I use plantlightinghydroponics.com for most of the stuff I order.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I just did my last for a while too Jig. Gonna sit up for a bit longer doing some last minute planning, then I've got a busy day tomorrow with lots I want to do and hope I can get at least most done. So yeah. Nothing after tonight.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

Good luck.  It's when I quit smoking that I realize how much I enjoy being high lol.

Was listening to some old stuff on Youtube tonight. K-Ci & JoJo, Usher, Blackstreet, Dru Hill, etc, etc. Funny how Tyson Beckford was in every single video back then. Also amazing that Usher is still close to the top of the game after 15 years.

I don't know what all happened, but from listening to this stuff I remember the feeling. 1993 was a good year for me. And there is absolutely no way I will believe anyone who tries to tell me that was almost 20 years ago.

[youtube]HrBnEaQd4ZY[/youtube]


----------



## welshsmoker (Nov 8, 2012)

nice work fella.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

You guys best get to my house sharpish for some medication then eh!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

im having a chuckle to myswelf thinking of all our respective partners minus your lady D having this big riu get together online in our absence, advising the feeds and shit lmao as if we aren't all leaving detailed instructions haaha. 

htcc widows  

also i'm sure usher has discovered the secret to eternal youth. baby faced mofo.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

I was a full on cheesey quaver in 93, 20 years old and raving my boots off aswell as gurning my face off. Man the drugs were good back then too.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey welshsmoker. Thanks for stopping in.

D, I can't even imagine how high I'm going to be.

My lady is a bit anxious about the whole thing... htcc widows lol. She got a laugh out of that too.

I was still a wee lad in 93. Think I got high for the first time that year, maybe lost my virginity, started driving, probably started drinking that year too. That was the beginning of the end lol. Only took 12 years or so to get my shit together after that.

The plants are still growing... getting nice little flowers on them. I put the little one out of it's misery. Here's some pics:
7 days difference:
View attachment 2403040View attachment 2403041View attachment 2403042View attachment 2403043View attachment 2403044View attachment 2403045


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

having another fun night on youtube.

[youtube]tHnA94-hTC8[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

93 eh, I took a year out of University to basically do dodgey shtuff (well, try and do more dodgy stuff than what I had been doing) and party, lol.....good times (I even signed on the rock n roll, what a hoot that was, first time ever in my puff). I didn't listen to the Petey Pablo song on account of his daft looking trousers, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

hydro growth rate is ridiculous. think I'll get myself a couple of waterfarms i reckon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> having another fun night on youtube.
> 
> [youtube]tHnA94-hTC8[/youtube]


Lmfao really Jig? Funny thing is, he is still the first rapper from NC most ppl think of. I'm glad J Cole will change that. Got a long day, baby sitting my youngest nephew who is two, awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice stuff D. Seems like most of us had a hell of a 93. He is definitely doing some interesting things with that denim outfit, but I'll tell you what.... If I had to choose today to wear his outfit, or one of the worse outfits I wore round 99-00... I'd go with his. I was a fucking wreck around then. All into raves, had pants I could camp out in with a few people. Drove a annoying car, with the loud exhaust and booming trunk. Setting off alarms in the parking structure. It was all good fun though, even if I was a tool!! LOL!

Don, hydro growth is something else man. All about oxygen in the roots I think. Also, I might tease you if you have to check a bag for the dam. No checked bags for my 10 day trip.

The other video I was thinking of posting was bubba sparx, but I like the petey song better. Have fun with the little one T. Not sure if you really meant that 'awesome' but it will at least be an exciting day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

hahah i might have to i might not. probably not to be honest but my girls been using my backpack as it's got a laptop compartment. i've done 5 day festivals with little more than i've been stood up in, now i need a little more comfort in my middle age lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

I am finding comfort more and more desirable as I get older. Makes it a tougher choice to set out on adventures, but man it's fun to be out of your comfort zone sometimes. While it was in no way enjoyable, I will never forget my overnight at Heathrow.

Funny thing about packing, when me and the mrs go away for a month... we bring about 1/4 the junk we do when we go away for the weekend. Shoulda seen our car for the anniversary trip a couple weeks ago. Took 3 trips to bring it all in the hotel room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

lmao when travelling with the missus all plans of light travelling are out the window. this conversation reminds me of a pal, he went to glastonbury the year the floods were really bad. basically had a sleeping bag a tent his drugs and a bag of yorkshire puddings his mum had made him. he lost the tent for a day and a half. when he found it it was afoot dep in water with a bag of yorkshire puds floating about in it. he was so relieved hahaha


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

Yorkshire puddings are great.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

Gotta love cooler temps outside. My closet is only 80f / 27c right now. That's about 10f / 6c swing from a couple days ago. I bet the nights will get down near 55f / 13c. There's white stuff on the ground right now. It's definitely not snow, but I don't know if I'd call it hail. Kinda in between. Wife says it's like dippin dots. I don't know, I never had that before.

Don't know as if I've ever had a yorkshire pudding. Have I been missing out? Nope, wife says I haven't had one, and she's always right.

2nd full day off the pot. Part of me just wants to smoke because I know it'd get me blasted. But I'll wait... my stash is nearly dried up anyhow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2012)

mmmm, dippin dots. Are you taking some kind of tolerance break?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

Nah, I don't sleep well the first couple night of not smoking... and I eat funny for a couple days as well. I'd rather sleep and eat weird in the comfort of my home than in a foreign country. I mean, I could smoke now, it's not that big a thing... just want to make the most of my italy trip. I'll probably get nice and smashed before my flight... take a 10 hour nap. 

I'm gonna laugh at how lightweight I'll be when I hit the dam. It's a good thing I got a couple days there before the cup starts. Don't want to be passed out on the convention floor.

I'll say one thing... it's nice not coughing for a couple days.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 9, 2012)

soo your going to the cup!!!! im fuckin jealous man that would definitely be the trip of a lifetim... maybe next year


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2012)

its like time has started at a double pace now or is it me?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

Not just you mate. I've done my packing already. I want to leave already lol. I only have like 3 things to do before I go and i'm stressing getting them done. Not sure how that works, but yeah... time is a flyin.

SFguy. I guess I shouldn't tell you it might be the last cup in amsterdam... you might hate me then.  I'll smoke a few for you bro.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 9, 2012)

Since the law has changed in Colorado, I would think that would be an excellant location.


cof


----------



## SFguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Agreed colorado is better for me too


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

That would be epic. I like the way you think cof. I should hit up the mmj cc in SF sometime. lol how's that for abbreviations.

It's officially snowing now.

OH.... just saw something at Home Depot, went to get a timer. Saw they had this meter thing you plugged whatever into, enter in some info about the electricity costs in your area, and the thing calculates how much the thing plugged in is costing you. I know some people wonder how much certain things draw... this is the thing to use I would imagine. Cost $29 I think. So yeah... good times at home depot.

HOLY CRAP, you guys gotta see this. Just saw on facebook... this artist uses surgical tools to cut up books and make art. You gotta check the pics. http://karanarora.posterous.com/insane-art-formed-by-carving-books-with-surgi


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

Excited today Jig?? lol. Howzit may bru?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm psyched out my mind. Too much fucking energy to know what to do with. You should hear me typing this right now... it's like a machine gun. If you didn't know any better you'd think I was snorting something. I don't think it helped wife thought it a good idea to give me caffeinated tea this morn. And not only did she slip in the caffeine she left the bag in the whole time, so it was strong. Tasted good too... then I ask her which tea she gave me... heads still buzzing. I'm actually starting to annoy myself with all this 'talking'... I should really write some of my book.

What ya doing up mate. Out drinking I saw (drunken grammar ... you have a beer with the lady? Can't WAIT till a week from now. Might be passing out on a very comfortable couch.  Just don't draw on me.

Took my saxophone back today. Was kinda sad, because it was so nice... but I'm not about to pay $1,600 to own it. Anyways I gots lots of guitar toys to play with.

So D... if the cup moves to colorado, you gonna finally make the trip across the pond? Or are in a similar situation as duchie.

But yeah, to answer your question I am excited today. How did you know???


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2012)

I was being an alcoholic and drinking on my own, lol. Mrs D has been working all the hours god gave of late (some major pitches happening). I passed out on the couch yesterday and woke up feeling like beer, so that's what I had After a couple of whisky's.

They said this is the last Cup in the Dam but since the laws are not really being changed then I don't see why they won't have another.......

Mrs D said the other day, I think we should go to the US, may be do a road trip so you cna visit some peeps, I was like  you on drugs women?


----------



## Chronicknowledge42o (Nov 10, 2012)

very nice little setup great use of the space.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot CK420! The plants are really coming on right now. Some of the little buds are not so little anymore. And the army of trichs has began their march. Just two days ago I was wondering where the trichomes were... and right on cue, they showed up in numbers yesterday.

I smoked the worlds smallest bowl last night as wife says I was being an asshole. Amazing tolerance drop in a couple days. However it didn't do the trick for sleeping. I forgot how I start dreaming like crazy. Usually I don't remember my dreams... but last night, the whole night i was dreaming. Woke up tired lol.

Happy saturday folks. I'll snap some pics of the ladies to show you how they are coming along.

Oh.... last point. My friend in prison still hasn't heard about being transferred back to Cali, or his release date yet. So I'm thinking he will be released closer to his original date, being Jan 25, 26, something like that. Anyways... that would be much better than Dec, as I could let the plants finish fully, dry and cure them at home, then just deposit everything somewhere for a few days.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Mrs D said the other day, I think we should go to the US, may be do a road trip so you cna visit some peeps, I was like  you on drugs women?


Which part is ? We really do have a nice little country here. You could just do a west coast thing. Beaches here are lovely, all the way up the coast. I mean Cali has 11,000 ft mountains. More coastline than most countries. Death Valley, Yosemite, Kings Canyon, the largest living thing in the world (a big tree), the oldest living thing in the world (a big shrub, seriously), San Diego Bay, San Francisco Bay, Heart Castle, Monterey Bay Aquarium, Sea World, Joshua Tree. Then there the cities, San Diego, Los Angeles, San Francisco (there are a few other cities here too), we are close to Las Vegas. Palm Springs, Mammoth Lakes, Carmel, and all of this is in the lower half of the state. I've never even been north of San Francisco.... and up there is supposed to be really beautiful.

It ain't so bad bru. Plus cali has better weed than anywhere else in the world... didn't you know.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Gotta love cooler temps outside. My closet is only 80f / 27c right now. That's about 10f / 6c swing from a couple days ago. I bet the nights will get down near 55f / 13c. There's white stuff on the ground right now. It's definitely not snow, but I don't know if I'd call it hail. Kinda in between. Wife says it's like dippin dots. I don't know, I never had that before.
> 
> Don't know as if I've ever had a yorkshire pudding. Have I been missing out? Nope, wife says I haven't had one, and she's always right.
> 
> 2nd full day off the pot. Part of me just wants to smoke because I know it'd get me blasted. But I'll wait... my stash is nearly dried up anyhow.


your closet gets to 90*F usually? Wow that is high!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 10, 2012)

Ahh San Diego - Discovered by the Germans in 1904, they named it San Diego, which of course in German means a whale's vagina. ~ Ron Burgundy



jigfresh said:


> Which part is ? We really do have a nice little country here. You could just do a west coast thing. Beaches here are lovely, all the way up the coast. I mean Cali has 11,000 ft mountains. More coastline than most countries. Death Valley, Yosemite, Kings Canyon, the largest living thing in the world (a big tree), the oldest living thing in the world (a big shrub, seriously), San Diego Bay, San Francisco Bay, Heart Castle, Monterey Bay Aquarium, Sea World, Joshua Tree. Then there the cities, San Diego, Los Angeles, San Francisco (there are a few other cities here too), we are close to Las Vegas. Palm Springs, Mammoth Lakes, Carmel, and all of this is in the lower half of the state. I've never even been north of San Francisco.... and up there is supposed to be really beautiful.
> 
> It ain't so bad bru. Plus cali has better weed than anywhere else in the world... didn't you know.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> your closet gets to 90*F usually? Wow that is high!


Well I have to qualify that. This is the first grow it's been that high, with the bulb out of the cool tube. Also things cool down when the plants get bigger, i think they soak up the light or heat??? I just know it's hotter when they are little clones, then now.

Right now when I go in there, the digital thermometer says 91f in the light, but only 74f behind the plants. So I don't really know that it is that hot in the whole place... it's just the stuff within like 6 inches of the light is really hot. Not sure if the extra heat is doing more harm, than the extra light is doing good... but the plants look happy, so I'm happy. just a couple crispy leaves right next to the light, but there are ALOT of leaves in there. i can lose a few. hope it doesn't burn my buds while I'm away.

Sorry about the pics... my neighbor is up this weekend, and we hung out.

He showed me this thing.... has anyone ever heard of them. See Through Rolling Papers... I guess they are made from Tea Oil. They produce WAY less smoke than regular paper rolling papers. It's a trip. It's like cellophane.

I don't know if these are the brand, but this is what they look like. The video is pretty lame, don't watch it all, just skip ahead to see it.
[youtube]STADW1yOssM[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Well I have to qualify that. This is the first grow it's been that high, with the bulb out of the cool tube. Also things cool down when the plants get bigger, i think they soak up the light or heat??? I just know it's hotter when they are little clones, then now.
> 
> Right now when I go in there, the digital thermometer says 91f in the light, but only 74f behind the plants. So I don't really know that it is that hot in the whole place... it's just the stuff within like 6 inches of the light is really hot. Not sure if the extra heat is doing more harm, than the extra light is doing good... but the plants look happy, so I'm happy. just a couple crispy leaves right next to the light, but there are ALOT of leaves in there. i can lose a few. hope it doesn't burn my buds while I'm away.
> 
> ...


90 without glass is pretty good.
My lil closet will get up to 81 with 220 watts of T5 if the house is 76-77*

I just know outdoors some of my plants got really airy over 100*
No way to compare directly, but I worry with indoor temps over 86-87 since OD has more co2 and free flowing air


----------



## rasclot (Nov 11, 2012)

Subbed mate!!!!those see through papers are nasty stick to wot u know! I've just been tryin to work out if I prefer silver rizla or Raws after 3 packets of each silver all the way that's wot I reckon any way!!!!
the banana og sounds the bomb I can almost imagine the flavours n the dog is just pure dank! RAS


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2012)

Nah, I was just shocked that she suggested we go on holiday and I visit a bunch of stoners across the US....

Funnily enough, she prefers the East Coast and would love to go to the deep South! But I am not going to the US without visiting Cali ffs....even if the weed is shit there, lol.



jigfresh said:


> Which part is ? We really do have a nice little country here. You could just do a west coast thing. Beaches here are lovely, all the way up the coast. I mean Cali has 11,000 ft mountains. More coastline than most countries. Death Valley, Yosemite, Kings Canyon, the largest living thing in the world (a big tree), the oldest living thing in the world (a big shrub, seriously), San Diego Bay, San Francisco Bay, Heart Castle, Monterey Bay Aquarium, Sea World, Joshua Tree. Then there the cities, San Diego, Los Angeles, San Francisco (there are a few other cities here too), we are close to Las Vegas. Palm Springs, Mammoth Lakes, Carmel, and all of this is in the lower half of the state. I've never even been north of San Francisco.... and up there is supposed to be really beautiful.
> 
> It ain't so bad bru. Plus cali has better weed than anywhere else in the world... didn't you know.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Nah, I was just shocked that she suggested we go on holiday and I visit a bunch of stoners across the US....
> 
> Funnily enough, she prefers the East Coast and would love to go to the deep South! But I am not going to the US without visiting Cali ffs....even if the weed is shit there, lol.


it just shows your wife has good taste.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2012)

even if the weed is shit there, lol. lmao


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 11, 2012)

I dont know man thats a pretty chromy metallic sexy set-up ya got there. I like to be able to mold things into my wicked little ways lol! great job jig as always!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Nah, I was just shocked that she suggested we go on holiday and I visit a bunch of stoners across the US....
> 
> Funnily enough, she prefers the East Coast and would love to go to the deep South! But I am not going to the US without visiting Cali ffs....even* if the weed is shit there*, lol.


[video=youtube;axf5M2fNTi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axf5M2fNTi0[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Nov 11, 2012)

Whats shaking you guys. Just checking in from Balatonfured. Hope everyones well. I guess Jig and I are going to have to defend the North American contingency.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Weed is good everywhere, and variety is the key!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys. I was kidding about cali weed being the best. I think we all know it isn't california that grows the good weed... it's me, and I just happen to live here. lol   In my experience, having smoked weed in 6 countries, the grower is what makes it happen. One thing we have in southern california that helps make growing easier is the low humidity. Blah blah

Oh... and ras, you're right. Those clear papers suck. We smoked another j with normal papers later in the day... and I actually got high that time. Was like night and day. Not sure what the point of those clear one are really, other than looking kinda cool.

I am slightly worried about my plants. A few of them on the top row (the bananas) are doing some strong clawing. Then the final Dog in the run is really yellowing on the bottom. The clawing I've seen before, but I still don't like it... the yellowing I've never had once. Any clues? pH? deficiency? It's the only one doing it at all. Part of me thinks it's because the 8 plants that get the water before it soak up all the nutrients... but that seems crazy. It's not like hungry hungry hippos where they are all grabbing at the nutes leaving none for the last plant??? I don't know. Just hope it's all ok when I return.

See the yellowing on the bottom left

Clawing???

Big trunks and big buds (for a couple weeks in)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2012)

Well i know some strains eat more then others, i have seen people on here complain about growing multiple strains in hydro, but never a system like yours. I'm not sure how your system works but maybe the Banana's use more nutes(clawing is common for overnuting. Nitrogen i think) and then it's taking N from the dog, hence the yellowing? that is if they are in the same res or using the same. I grow in soil so thats really all i have to offer.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2012)

And it's getting really tight in there jig.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am not the most knowledgeable grower, but I see clawing from over-nute and over-watering.
In hydro I am totally clueless, but maybe also the possibility of not enough bubbles in the water.
The dark green says it could be over nute though as Tryna suggested....

Good luck with the cure!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

Good ideas fellas. I think this is one reason big plants on top might be better, they are hungrier. Not much I can do about it now... not sure. I'm not really worried about the clawing so much as the yellowing. Do you think the plant with a little yellow will be alright, or should i try to do something special for it. All my weight is going to come from the bottom level so I'm concentrating on them.

And yeah... it is tight. Really hope this all works out.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2012)

the clawing ive seen seems to be from heat, like the leaf that was under the light ndirectly was/is clawed but the rest looks normal.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 11, 2012)

dude. ur shit is massive for how far along they are. mad props.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

]Just checked the calendar and I think they have only been 12/12 for 16 days now. That is ridiculous. I actually can't find where in my journal I said I flipped the timer, but I am pretty sure it was 10/26, when I got back from my trip. Wow. Sorry... don't mean to be all impressed with my own plants, but man.

Check the sequence:
View attachment 2406431


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey jig what kind of fan is that you have on that lil basket? It looks a lot like my Papst fans I bought on eGay.
They are super powerful and noisy too though.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

It's just a little fan I bought way back. Pulls a lot of air through it. I don't know what I did with all my other fans, so I had to rig this up. It's all high tech with paperclips keeping it from shaking itself off the net pot. It's loud for being so little, but I don't hear it over the big fan or the waterfall.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's just a little fan I bought way back. Pulls a lot of air through it. I don't know what I did with all my other fans, so I had to rig this up. It's all high tech with paperclips keeping it from shaking itself off the net pot. It's loud for being so little, but I don't hear it over the big fan or the waterfall.
> 
> View attachment 2406563View attachment 2406565


I love the high tech mounting!

Actually I might do something similar.
Mine are 12 volt, but I have some bigger ones that take 24-96 DC volts (big range) and are monsters at 24v already lol.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Good ideas fellas. I think this is one reason big plants on top might be better, they are hungrier. Not much I can do about it now... not sure. I'm not really worried about the clawing so much as the yellowing. Do you think the plant with a little yellow will be alright, or should i try to do something special for it. All my weight is going to come from the bottom level so I'm concentrating on them.
> 
> And yeah... it is tight. Really hope this all works out.



Forgive my ignorance, what kind of chelators are you using? A little liquid karma could help if you're not using something similar.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

Bro, i got's no idea what a chelator is. I use Dutch Master nutes, DM Zone, and a little cal-mag. I know one thing though... I'm broke as a joke right now (says the guy going to another continent tomorrow). I've been wanting to buy a fan and a bottle of silica for my gals, but money is tight.

What's up with chelators?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 11, 2012)

They just increase the bioavailability of nutrients. They turn a postive charged ion into a negative (and therefore useful to a plant). They can help with pH imbalance and nutrient deficiencies and differences between plants as well IMO. Plus they just help in general with overall plant health. 

Humic/Fulvic acid. Organic chelators are the most effective. I'm not big into organic/inorganic debate, but organic chelators are different from inorganic and more effective (proven).


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Bro, i got's no idea what a chelator is. I use Dutch Master nutes, DM Zone, and a little cal-mag. I know one thing though... I'm broke as a joke right now (says the guy going to another continent tomorrow). I've been wanting to buy a fan and a bottle of silica for my gals, but money is tight.
> 
> What's up with chelators?


IDK either, but here is Wikis' definition on chelation:
[h=1]Chelation[/h] From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search 
 
Metal-EDTA *chelate*


This article is about the chemical concept. For structures in morphology consult articles on particular Chelicerata. Also, see Chelicerae.
*Chelation* is the formation or presence of two or more separate coordinate bonds between a polydentate (multiple bonded) ligand and a single central atom.[SUP][1][/SUP] Usually these ligands are organic compounds, and are called chelants, chelators, chelating agents, or sequestering agents.
The ligand forms a *chelate complex* with the substrate. Chelate complexes are contrasted with coordination complexes composed of monodentate ligands, which form only one bond with the central atom.
Chelants, according to ASTM-A-380, are "chemicals that form soluble, complex molecules with certain metal ions, inactivating the ions so that they cannot normally react with other elements or ions to produce precipitates or scale."
The word chelation is derived from Greek &#967;&#951;&#955;&#942;, _chelè_, meaning claw; the ligands lie around the central atom like the claws of a lobster.[SUP][2][/SUP]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> They just increase the bioavailability of nutrients. They turn a postive charged ion into a negative (and therefore useful to a plant). They can help with pH imbalance and nutrient deficiencies and differences between plants as well IMO. Plus they just help in general with overall plant health.
> 
> Humic/Fulvic acid. Organic chelators are the most effective. I'm not big into organic/inorganic debate, but organic chelators are different from inorganic and more effective (proven).


Cool... thanks for the info.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 11, 2012)

It seems like a week ago you were saying hey my plants won't grow!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 12, 2012)

Bassman's info is bang on, it can go negative->positive or the other way around. Either way it's good business for your plants. 

I'd foliar feed with your setup. They are most effective this way anyway. Plus you don't have to worry about algae, the downside of organic chelators is microlife LOVE TO EAT THEM. Not suited to all hydro setups unless diligent (you seem fairly diligent though).


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

11 hours jiggy mate nine o'clock uk time 10 in Europe lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

Too early for science talk. Godspeed jiggaman


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

Gotta be prepared if you going to travel in time, man


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Too early for science talk. Godspeed jiggaman



take it u had a good weekend again don and the heads still a bit foggy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

ups and downs AM, started great tailed off big time. heads fine, got to be am at work...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2012)

Cheers fellas. Woke up feeling alright. See you all on the other side.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

have a safe trip jiggy, see ya over there. Your turn to greet me with a joint lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll have bells on and everything.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2012)

you'll no be standing next to me then ya herbert! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2012)

Gonna smoke a bowl and leave. I'll miss you guys.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2012)

be safe jig.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2012)

Be careful my friend, have fun and tell duchie "hi"


cof


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2012)

safe trip bro,and have a blast.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 12, 2012)

have a nice trip man. remember. we have converted the flux capacitor to work on everyday garbage so u should have enough fuel for ur journey. just remember u need to hit 88 mph before takeoff so remember to give urself plenty of room...  lmao. im high.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 12, 2012)

Really can't wait now!!!!! 3 days n countin!


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

4 sleeps left for me. Looks like Ill be the last to arrive, cant wait to see all you guys


----------



## supchaka (Nov 13, 2012)

mr west said:


> 4 sleeps left for me. Looks like Ill be the last to arrive, cant wait to see all you guys


LOL thats what my kids call them.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 13, 2012)

Have a good one bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

i'm arriving the moning of the first day  fashionably late, what!


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

i thought you arrived Sunday morning? It doesn't start until Sunday night ya roll and butter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

hahah excellent. fashionably on time. it's the time zone difference throws me off completely......


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

I notice you'll be arriving after the stall has been set up.....tsk tsk.


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

Jig... It's gypsy...
Do I hear you're going to the cup?
Get a hold of me... LOTS of good peeps will be there...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

i'll be there at 9 am!?!?? you setting up the day before? and hold on, it's only 2 banners and a chair n table?!!? lol, i'm missing the pre show smoke out you mean.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

We get to enter into a prize for the booth, lol. I'll be there all day Satuday making it sparkly and shiney! lmfao....aye, 2 chairs and 2 banners basically!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got an idea for next year, I'll fire you a link, we got one done for my graft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.janakenshop.co.uk/3-x-3-advantage-2130mm-high-pop-up-display-system-1951-p.asp 

pricey but I can get the printing done cheap local.


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

Don.... It's Gypsy... 
Are you guys going to the cup in Amsterdam?
let jig know i'm around and have some info for him.... 
That if thats what you guys are talking about... I JUST got back to the forum..... 

Cheers!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

Gypsy. No shit. Was thinking of you yesterday you psychic mother fucker. Now you pop up after years it seems. Yeah man I'll be at the cup. I'm in amsterdam right now actually on the airport wifi. Will be in italy a few days, then back to the dam Fri-Wed.

I'd PM you my mobile number... but you don't have PM permission yet. Post a few more times.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

I wondered what that presence I felt was......


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.janakenshop.co.uk/3-x-3-advantage-2130mm-high-pop-up-display-system-1951-p.asp
> 
> pricey but I can get the printing done cheap local.


you even get 2 x 150 w lights in the package......lets get growing, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

Cali Cali said:


> Don.... It's Gypsy...
> Are you guys going to the cup in Amsterdam?
> let jig know i'm around and have some info for him....
> That if thats what you guys are talking about... I JUST got back to the forum.....
> Cheers!


no shit, blast from the past man! hows shit? amber is running under 'cONkey' if your looking. and yeah we're at the cup man. we'll have a presence lmao. if you can see through the plumes of smoke lol


DST said:


> you even get 2 x 150 w lights in the package......lets get growing, lol.


they're halogen's and they get faaackin hot. might have to cooltube them


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Gypsy. No shit. Was thinking of you yesterday you psychic mother fucker. Now you pop up after years it seems. Yeah man I'll be at the cup. I'm in amsterdam right now actually on the airport wifi. Will be in italy a few days, then back to the dam Fri-Wed.
> 
> I'd PM you my mobile number... but you don't have PM permission yet. Post a few more times.



Funny how that works... But not surprising! 

Good to see you fellas still fighting the good fight...

I've done nothing in a while, but things are getting started again....

guess I'll have to start a thread! I'm hoping the mods will allow me to return to my old self... Lol...

As for the pm, I'll work on that...
I wish I was going, but peeps from all over will be there...
Specifically some cool ass people from Brazil and France... Some true Revolutionaries...

I'll come up with some posts... Pm when you get a chance....

Have a Blast!!!




DST said:


> I wondered what that presence I felt was......



it usually starts to stink about a day or so before I show up.... Fucking Gypsies... 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> no shit, blast from the past man! hows shit? amber is running under 'cONkey' if your looking. and yeah we're at the cup man. we'll have a presence lmao. if you can see through the plumes of smoke lol
> 
> they're halogen's and they get faaackin hot. might have to cooltube them


Awesome! I hope you guys have an awesome time!
shit is good man... Life is bright and the future wears sunglasses...!!!
i'll let you guys know when I start a journal... But it's not gonna be big this time around.... Just one 600 in a small growlab tent.... 4 girls on DWC.... They're vegging right now...

anyways... Good to see you guys! I'll be around more often now... 

Cheers!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Cali Cali, what was your old screen name if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Cali Cali, what was your old screen name if you dont mind me asking?


GypsyBush, yeah... It's me.... Really.... 

Been away for a while.... Same ol crazy fuck though...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2012)

Cali Cali said:


> GypsyBush, yeah... It's me.... Really....
> 
> Been away for a while.... Same ol crazy fuck though...


How you been man. good break? gonna start puttin pics in your old thread?


----------



## Cali Cali (Nov 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How you been man. good break? gonna start puttin pics in your old thread?


Oh yeah! 

 The House of Gypsy


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

My impressions of Rome. Fine women, lots of ciggarrette smoke, scooters everywhere, old stuff all over, dirty streets, couples making out, pizza shops everywhere, street hawkers vending their wares every 2 feet. All that adds up to a beautiful amazing city in my eyes. Worth a visit for all. Bring your lady thought. Seems like a city for couples to me. (maybe I just miss my lady.... awwwwwwww)

(yes she reads this, and yes I did just earn points lol... probably lost with this comment)

lots of pics... to lazy to upload now.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

Not one mention of ice cream....you sure you are in Rome?

I got a pic of the pope when I was in Rome, lmfao....well, he's like this white dot in the distance!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

gelato!!! ludicrously strong espresso and limoncello. stay away from the grappa


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my Mojo back!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

GypsyBush said:


> Got my Mojo back!


You got your screen name back...cool bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2012)

Good shizz Gypsy.



DST said:


> Not one mention of ice cream....you sure you are in Rome?
> 
> I got a pic of the pope when I was in Rome, lmfao....well, he's like this white dot in the distance!


We stayed right near the vaticano. Saw a whole bunch of differently dressed priests and such. Nuns, I don't know. They all seem to wear varying colors and hats and such. All kinds of robes.

We had gelato. It was alright. Cost 5 euros for a little thing. Wasn't really all that. Maybe we got shitty kind. Ah well... too late, we are in Tuscany now. Drove through Naples earlier today. What a fucking shithole. Seriously made me think of what I imagine Rio de janero to look like. Italy is so fucking dirty. Mediteranean looked like a trash dump. Lol.... we are having a great time though. I swear.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> gelato!!! ludicrously strong espresso and limoncello. stay away from the grappa


Man the espresso is just ridiculous. I had a sip of duchies and fuck me. Nasty IMO. But if you like that taste I can see how it would be the best anywhere. Don't know what grappa is, but I had some nasty stuff today. Had a drink that tasted like 'Brio'. Don't know what that is, but duchie did, and it tasted like that, and I couldn't stomach it. It was a soda of some sort. Was dank... and not dank in a good way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Bad dank LOL bad gelato ?!?! Weak.

grappa is the national tipple, made from grape skins. How they make it quite so horrendous I haven't a Scooby doo.

Glad your havin fun man.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2012)

May be one of the many bitter drinks they like. My Mum is into them things called Crodino.

I agree, I thought naples was a shit hole, (apart from a few places there).


----------



## supchaka (Nov 14, 2012)

Wish I was there, and yet not at the same time man!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like the trip is fun but the drinks not so much. Been catching up after my move. So should I cross Italy off my list of places to travel to?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2012)

Funny chaka.... I both would like you here with me... and not. lol.... just kidding bro.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Sounds like the trip is fun but the drinks not so much. Been catching up after my move. So should I cross Italy off my list of places to travel to?


No way.... don't take it off the list.... maybe just scoot it down the list or something. It has a lot to offer... beautiful landscape and little towns, big cities are kinda trashy, but cool places. For example the hawkers were the most polite I've ever experienced in the world. Seemed all very nice. And the food is fucking amazing. I'm not even one who enjoys food much. If only for that worth a trip. If only for the food and the lady watching, it's worth it.

Glad you are back. I had been wondering where you went.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No way.... don't take it off the list.... If only for the food and the lady watching, it's worth it.
> 
> Glad you are back. I had been wondering where you went.


I definitely love great food. I fancy myself somewhat a cook. Hahah. And I dont miss a chance at chic watching. Yea may that moving shit sucks and I only moved 100 miles away. Couldn't imagine if I moved cross country, although that may be my next move in a couple years. So what's next in your travels jig?


----------



## supchaka (Nov 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Funny chaka.... I both would like you here with me... and not. lol.... just kidding bro.


I sleep for shit when I'm not at home, even more so if my old lady isn't with me. A trip out of the country is definitely something I'd need to bring her along for, and I don't think she'd let me go alone anyway!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I sleep for shit when I'm not at home, even more so if my old lady isn't with me. A trip out of the country is definitely something I'd need to bring her along for, and I don't think she'd let me go alone anyway!


I am the same in both regards man.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 15, 2012)

No chic so I hog the whole bed. Hahah. As long as its pitch black I can sleep damn near anywhere.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2012)

I used to be in a punk rock band. We would usually play last at the shows we played at, and we would get there before anyone played for a sound check... so I had many nights sitting through shitty bands till it was our turn. It got to the point where I could sleep in a club with music blaring and lights flashing. Now I can sleep anywhere anytime.

EXEPT... in perfect silence. Freaks me the fuck out. I don't like hearing myself breath.

We are staying near the airport in Milan. We fly to Amsterdam tomorrow. Today we went though Florence, Pisa, Genoa, and some other smaller places.

Good times. Hope all is well back home for yall.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jig I play music, or put the tv on a timer to fall asleep lol.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I used to be in a punk rock band. We would usually play last at the shows we played at, and we would get there before anyone played for a sound check... so I had many nights sitting through shitty bands till it was our turn. It got to the point where I could sleep in a club with music blaring and lights flashing. Now I can sleep anywhere anytime.
> 
> EXEPT... in perfect silence. Freaks me the fuck out. I don't like hearing myself breath.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can't sleep in silence either! I have tinnitus so I absolutely have to have some sort of noise to fall asleep to otherwise ill focus on the ringing then it seems to get louder


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Yeah I can't sleep in silence either! I have tinnitus so I absolutely have to have some sort of noise to fall asleep to otherwise ill focus on the ringing then it seems to get louder


I have it too, might be from the inner ear troubles I have or all the loud music, or a combo of the 2.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2012)

Do you guys know about pink noise? Supposed to be really good for tinitis, or whatever it is. Maybe you were the one who told me about it. Check it out.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 15, 2012)

My only issue is my mind. If I let myself keep thinking I never sleep so I've had to learn to gear down at night or push myself to exhaustion throughout the day. What the hell is pink noise? hahah

Just about to buy my first seeds. The shipping is more than the seeds. I do have a question for you all though. I was looking at the deep psychosis, however, I wanted some feedback on other possible BB seeds. I'm not a fan of the couch lock traditionally accompanying indicas. I tend to side with fruity types. Any suggestions for a first timer? I hate sounding like a noob. But shit lets face it I am.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> My only issue is my mind. If I let myself keep thinking I never sleep so I've had to learn to gear down at night or push myself to exhaustion throughout the day. What the hell is pink noise? hahah
> 
> Just about to buy my first seeds. The shipping is more than the seeds. I do have a question for you all though. I was looking at the deep psychosis, however, I wanted some feedback on other possible BB seeds. I'm not a fan of the couch lock traditionally accompanying indicas. I tend to side with fruity types. Any suggestions for a first timer? I hate sounding like a noob. But shit lets face it I am.


pink noise is like all frequencies at once i think like static.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

I would say then

Psycho Killer (request Lemon pheno, the foosty one knocks you on your arse).
Sour Cherry/Qrazy Quake, both good day time smokes imo.
The Deep Blue also is a very nice heady number as well (a great all rounder imo).
Cheese Surprise has a couple of nice phenos (including a nice colourful one). Again, another pyschodelic number, more cranium buzz and not such a knock you on the arse.

Most strains have been grown and smok reports provided, it's just hunting them down( the search button is actually not too bad on RIU now!!)



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> My only issue is my mind. If I let myself keep thinking I never sleep so I've had to learn to gear down at night or push myself to exhaustion throughout the day. What the hell is pink noise? hahah
> 
> Just about to buy my first seeds. The shipping is more than the seeds. I do have a question for you all though. I was looking at the deep psychosis, however, I wanted some feedback on other possible BB seeds. I'm not a fan of the couch lock traditionally accompanying indicas. I tend to side with fruity types. Any suggestions for a first timer? I hate sounding like a noob. But shit lets face it I am.


EDIT: Pink noise, is that not the stuff that girlies make when they are asking boys to do something....what was that honey?....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> My only issue is my mind. If I let myself keep thinking I never sleep so I've had to learn to gear down at night or push myself to exhaustion throughout the day. What the hell is pink noise? hahah
> 
> Just about to buy my first seeds. The shipping is more than the seeds. I do have a question for you all though. I was looking at the deep psychosis, however, I wanted some feedback on other possible BB seeds. I'm not a fan of the couch lock traditionally accompanying indicas. I tend to side with fruity types. Any suggestions for a first timer? I hate sounding like a noob. But shit lets face it I am.


try the Dippy Ellsy


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2012)

I think Deep Psycho, Psycho Killer, or Cheese Surprise.

*Pink noise or 1/&#402; noise (sometimes also called flicker noise) is a signal or process with a frequency spectrum such that the power spectral density (energy or power per Hz) is inversely proportional to the frequency. In pink noise, each octave carries an equal amount of noise power. The name arises from the pink appearance of visible light with this power spectrum.[SUP][1][/SUP]*

EDIT: Like D said, this is what I hear sometimes when wife talks too me.... LOL. (just kidding darling)

[youtube]CQBigIRlbk8[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

hhahaha pink noise?!?! sounds exactly like the hum from my grow room lmao.

my lass has tinitus bad, how does this help it then jig?


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

i find the hum of the tent is a great distraction from the ringing in my right ear. That's the thing with tinnitus there aint nothing really they can do for it. Was a nice surprise this morning from mr jiggy, he rang me up to tell me he was in milan aiirport ready to go to the dam lol. Just getting me excited, cheers buddy


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2012)

I thinks the pink noise is like a massage for your ears or something. Different frequencies and such. Im no doc though.

Was a pleaure hearing ur voice today westie.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

have yo landed now jigg, cool wish our times there where better synchronised lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2012)

The sound is close to the sound of a waterfall too, very relaxing.... not like the pink noise from the missus...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 16, 2012)

You guys ever use one of those detox drinks?
got an interviwe coming up...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2012)

I have... but I don't know what I was tested for. I honestly think the company I worked for didn't care if we smoked pot, just wanted to check for other stuff. So I can't tell if it worked or not. It tasted like shit though. Another time I had a girlfriend pee in a cup for me, took it in a little bottle with a hot patch/ hand warmer type thing to keep it hot.

I made it west. Thanks for asking. We had a good time today. Lots of smoking and a little visiting between. It's a bit chilly to tell the truth. Pack a scarf mate. And some gloves. And extra pants lol. 

Wife side the buds are getting big and some in the back look like they'll be monsters. She is going to take pictures tonight, after lights out. Might post them here??? I will be asleep.

Waiting on pizza delivery. I'm going to be disappointed after eating so much pizza in italy.

peace guys. and gals.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2012)

Also had one hell of an adventure representing breeders boutique.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Also had one hell of an adventure representing breeders boutique.



...and what happened?


cof


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 16, 2012)

u.s. customs took my script and kept it. mofos. got caught crossing with less than a gram that i had forgotten in my backpack and they took my pipe my grinder and my rec. isnt taking the rec illegal?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> u.s. customs took my script and kept it. mofos. got caught crossing with less than a gram that i had forgotten in my backpack and they took my pipe my grinder and my rec. isnt taking the rec illegal?


wtf!
Most docs will give you a replacement letter for $15-$20


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2012)

Us customs do alot of stuff thats illegal.

Cof...not to worry. All on time


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations. I think I'm gonna stick to the deep psycho. 

Governments have a way of interpreting laws in a manner that benefits their motivations the most. Basically they do what they want. Sad but true. I just can't believe they were take away legally prescribed meds from someone. Would they take away blood pressure medication from a patient with the prescription? No, but they see fit to do it to Gypsy. Booo on customs!! 

So if anyone is curious, I'm purchasing equipment and seeds this week. So stoked about it and terrified of fucking up all at once. You guys gonna help me out right if I can't get my set-up quite, right?

Jig - sorry for the thread-jack.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I think I'm gonna stick to the deep psycho.
> 
> Governments have a way of interpreting laws in a manner that benefits their motivations the most. Basically they do what they want. Sad but true. I just can't believe they were take away legally prescribed meds from someone. Would they take away blood pressure medication from a patient with the prescription? No, but they see fit to do it to Gypsy. Booo on customs!!
> 
> ...


They will never take away chemical pills, even if they are killing the guy and he is obviuosly addicted to them.

You ever notice that Govt. is a 4 letter word??


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2012)

Super duper stoned and caps lock stuck on ffs,

hiiiiiiiiggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zibra (Nov 17, 2012)

Jiggy haya doin man? I just saw ur thread, pretty niccccce....how's doobster?.....just to let u know, now I have 3 guitars and planning to get my 4th one, Eric Clapton strat with Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb amp, my christmas present to myself. Thanks again for ur help with my first guitar.
z


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Super duper stoned and caps lock stuck on ffs,
> 
> hiiiiiiiiggghhhhhhhhhhh


earth to jig....earth to jig.....do you need landing instructions?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2012)

im alive. time to do it again. zibra, i love you brother. touches my soul you like the music coming from your fingers. Doob is good.

cof, you are very much with us here. turns out we all carry you with us in our hearts. your ears will be ringing off the hook the next few days.

peace


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 19, 2012)

hey guys question, do you know when BB's 50% sale ends?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 19, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> hey guys question, do you know when BB's 50% sale ends?


November 30...I thinkpeacecof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Shameless rips from the Club 600 thread. Apologies to everyone who's already seen all this.We're alive... just a really really long day had by all. I personally met lots of cool people from all over the world. Well, not all over the world, but all over the US and Europe. Smoked quite a bit, watched a lot of people smoke in front of me. Shook a lot of hands and got my salesman gears back in working order. I sure as hell can talk, lol.

Hung out with Rasclot and the boys. Nice fella he is. Met some guys from devils harvest seed co, theys was cool guys as well. Hung out with EM a bit, met some of the guys from Sea of seeds, met Don, helped westie find the place, bought flowers for dst and the booth, and we met up with duchie late in the day.

Cannabis cup is a pretty cool experience.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Some of us were smoking until 4 am last night (last tuesday). [email protected]! Good people here at the cup. People from all round the world, it's cool.


Fun Fact: Duchieman was the heaviest sleeper on our boat/ hotel last night. Everyone else in the spot heard me banging on the door except him lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok.... so. Who wants to know what about the Cup? 


First of all it was 100% not what I expected the cup to be like. That being said, I still think it was an amazing adventure. The cup itself really isn't so much "An Event", like you go to one building, spend a lot of time there, and that's it. It's more like an City wide happening over a week. Most people showed up the weekend before. There is an Expo, which is like any convention. A big hall with booths selling their wares. Pipes and Bongs, Seed Companies, Clothing and accessories, and some other random people. One lady was doing something with massages?? At the expo it was common for seed company booths to smoke you out, but it wasn't like you walked up and there was pot for everyone. Not at all. There is nowhere you just get free weed in an organized fashion.


I had imagined it to be like you bought this pass and got to try either all the entries, or a lot of the entries. Not so. You have to buy them at the coffeshops around town. No discount or anything, just up to you to try all the entries, well not all... there are like 60 strains entered. You were not allowed to sell or buy pot at the expo itself. The expo lasted from 12-8pm each day.


Then there was this cool bar right across from the expo that people hung out at. They had a tent near by for the lectures, none of which I saw, to busy working the booth. Then there was the concerts in town. Each night they had someone different. We saw nore and ghostface killer. Holy shit it was a bad show. lol. Just utter shit. Had a good time though. Gotta love lots of people getting high, drinking, having a really good time together.


The absolute best part about the whole thing was all the people there. I met people from all round the globe, and all of them loved weed in some way or another. Really really cool. Indonesia, Malaysia, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, Saudi Arabia, Spain, Portugal, France, Italy, Germany, Norway, Finland, Iceland, UK and USA. The states best represented were Florida, California, Colorado, Michigan. The most were from Florida.


I only went out and smoked one strain from the coffeeshops, was Amnesia Haze. Really nice smoke. Was a shame it wasn't even dry, much less cured. I might grow it sometime, just to see how it comes out done right. Really good haze that.Um. What else. Don GnT is a good fella, hadn't met him before. I hope I don't ruin his rep by saying this... but he sells himself short here on the forums. He's a really great guy, and I no longer wonder why his girl stays with him. She's lucky to have a caring partner like our buddy.


I'll post a couple pics. Feel free to ask about anything. I had a lot of experiences while there. So much to say.One thing was the reception for Breeders Boutique was amazing. People really liked what we do. I think BB has a very legitimate shot at being one of the bigger seed shops out there. Can't fuck with Micro-Breeders.


HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Was a pleasure meeting up with you ras, as well as the boys. So cool to put faces to folks. Really glad things worked out and you could hang at the booth for a little while. Sorry bout not answering my phone Tues night. Glad you made it back with some smoke.

Oh, forgot one more pic. Jig, Duch, Don, West, and D. I think that might be a casey jones plant, not sure.






Yeah, I forgot to mention. Met quite a few canadians. Ottawa, Quebec, Vancouver, Ontario, Toronto. Those were the cities I remember people being from.


There was a guy from Alaska too.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Wonder if this works? HOLY SHIT... they are HUGE!!! Props out to T__F__m_r.c_m


Banana OG -









Dog Kush - 4 weeks 12/12


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok.... so this is me, right now typing. The plants are looking real nice... only issue is the one pitching leaves like no tomorrow. Not sure what that's about, but whatever... not too worried.

Glad to be back home. Had a great time, and really enjoyed the company. Hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2012)

hells yea them plants be looking right,good to have ya back around....dam postman and they 20 odd cents,hope you enjoy.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Who let the dogs out!!

Nice Jig!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;1uaPs8sxqB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uaPs8sxqB0[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL... I actually saw the damn baja men in concert. Embarrassing. Yes. They were opening for.... wait for it.... I shouldn't tell you guys this... ... .... Nsync. Hahaha. Now before you close your browser in disgust I went with my girlfriend and I went for her. She wanted to go, and I just went along to make her happy. Hahaha, I swear. Really. HAHAHAHA

Not too many guys at that show. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... I actually saw the damn baja men in concert. Embarrassing. Yes. They were opening for.... wait for it.... I shouldn't tell you guys this... ... .... Nsync. Hahaha. Now before you close your browser in disgust I went with my girlfriend and I went for her. She wanted to go, and I just went along to make her happy. Hahaha, I swear. Really. HAHAHAHA
> 
> Not too many guys at that show. lol


Nsync huh lol....gotta keep the girls happy bro though dont we.
I havent taken my girl to a concert in like 5 or so yrs, they just cost so much, and I am a cheap ass!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... I actually saw the damn baja men in concert. Embarrassing. Yes. They were opening for.... wait for it.... I shouldn't tell you guys this... ... .... Nsync. Hahaha. Now before you close your browser in disgust I went with my girlfriend and I went for her. She wanted to go, and I just went along to make her happy. Hahaha, I swear. Really. HAHAHAHA
> 
> Not too many guys at that show. lol


just like i went to twlight at 12 at night,with my gal.....cause she wanted to...mmhmm...lol

"bye bye bye"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Luckily my woman understands my manly nature. She would never ask me to go to such a thing, unlike my ex's. but she lets me drag her everywhere, its awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not a lot older than you T, but a word of advice, you will be a happier man if you do a few things you'd rather not for the purpose of making your lady know how much she means to you. Even if she doesn't care about what you actually do, it's the thought that counts.

DST is going to take his lady camping soon, even thought he hates the idea. Aren't you mate?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

My girl understands me now, and lets me stay home when she does stuff that bores me. I surprise her sometimes and go with her of my own accord though so I dont seem like a total ass!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about. It's nice when you don't do sweet things very often... because when you do it means more lol. Don't raise the bar too much.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm not a lot older than you T, but a word of advice, you will be a happier man if you do a few things you'd rather not for the purpose of making your lady know how much she means to you. Even if she doesn't care about what you actually do, it's the thought that counts.
> 
> DST is going to take his lady camping soon, even thought he hates the idea. Aren't you mate?


Ll, she'd rather us not have too many common interest, at least sexually divided ones. She knows i'd go, but it bothers her when i look bored. so nowadays coming up on year 6 she doesn't ask most times.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's what I'm talking about. It's nice when you don't do sweet things very often... because when you do it means more lol. Don't raise the bar too much.


Yeah when we 1st met I was buying her flowers and jewelry all the time etc...now If I do she thinks I cheated on her lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ll, she'd rather us not have too many common interest, at least sexually divided ones. She knows i'd go, but it bothers her when i look bored. so nowadays coming up on year 6 she doesn't ask most times.


Coming up on yr 18 here........


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah when we 1st met I was buying her flowers and jewelry all the time etc...now If I do she thinks I cheated on her lol.


For real right. It's only been 7 years for us, and if I get her something just for the hell of it, she gets suspicious. Lol... I don't waste my money anymore. I did get her a book for her kindle a couple weeks ago. $3.50 

Completely unrelated to anything:
[youtube]1g_G6f4_iGM[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

i don't do roses and stuff anymore, she doesnt like flowers anyway. i do small things like candy bars she craves or leave out and get her breakfast b4 she is off to work. Little notes around the house, she like that kinda stuff. she's a breeze to please compared to what i have had.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

AHHHH. That's cool then T. You're off the hook. We all seem to have pretty cool chicks. lol when they aren't acting crazy lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i don't do roses and stuff anymore, she doesnt like flowers anyway. i do small things like candy bars she craves or leave out and get her breakfast b4 she is off to work. Little notes around the house, she like that kinda stuff. she's a breeze to please compared to what i have had.


Those high maintenance ones are just too much to handle, glad you got a down to earth girl!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol, funny thing is. One year on V-Day i told her i was on my way picking up roses, she said don't bother i ask why and her reply was" they just die ". Lol the next year i got silk or sum kind of fake rose, she just laughed but she still has em


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, funny thing is. One year on V-Day i told her i was on my way picking up roses, she said don't bother i ask why and her reply was" they just die ". Lol the next year i got silk or sum kind of fake rose, she just laughed but she still has em


My girl said the same thing one time to me about fake roses, but when she was 16 she was super thriller to get em....yeah yeah she was underage at one time, but now our ages seem closer lol.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 24, 2012)

If I had to go to an nsync concert to pick up an organ for my wife's transplant, unfortunately she wouldn't pull through! And I don't think she'd hold it against me, going on 17 years here!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

I was just looking at your grow, Nice shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2012)

starting a collective brownie point tip sharing scheme are we here Jig? i'm in. i got a bunch of flowers and takeout on the way home then gave her a wadge of cash for xmas presents


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

I was thinking you were a really cool guy until this post, lol......


jigfresh said:


> I'm not a lot older than you T, but a word of advice, you will be a happier man if you do a few things you'd rather not for the purpose of making your lady know how much she means to you. Even if she doesn't care about what you actually do, it's the thought that counts.
> 
> DST is going to take his lady camping soon, even thought he hates the idea. Aren't you mate?


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2012)

Compromise D, go glamping instead, hire a swanky mobile home and park it in nature lol.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 25, 2012)

Damn sounds like y'all got some pretty cool chics man. Lucky fuckers. Hah. I do the little things when I do get a descent one. Don's on point though, it's all a brownie point scheme. Hah.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

Glamping, lol. Motorhoming I can do.......and the wife also loves it.


mr west said:


> Compromise D, go glamping instead, hire a swanky mobile home and park it in nature lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 26, 2012)

You know things are really fucked up when someone from Alaska thinks they have an actual problem...
just got home to find the heater quit due to water/ice in the fuel filter...
20 below outside....
10 degrees and falling inside.... That's -12 celsius... Inside....
DWC buckets had 1/8" of ice in them...
pipes are all frozen... 
Toilet bowl froze and cracked... Resulting in a 1/2" layer of ice on the bathroom floor....

shut the exhaust in the tent completely off... Girls have warmed up to 40f/4c

yeah! 
Gotta go deal with some shit...
but I'll be up for a while...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2012)

fuck that's some harsh shit  

and sod glamping. taking a telly to the wilderness is cheating imo


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2012)

Damn Gypsy, that's some fucking up stuff. I can barely deal with how cold it is where I am is So Cal. Do you think any of the plants will make it though at all?   Ice in your DWC doesn't sound good.... but then again, I'd rather ice in my dwc than 1/2 inch on the bathroom floor. I guess the best thing would be to take it out as ice before it melts and is a mess??? Fuck that sounds like no fun.

Good luck bro.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Damn sounds like y'all got some pretty cool chics man. Lucky fuckers. Hah.


I met mine on Craigslist. No shit.

Today I go to the Doc. Also go back to class, see if they still remember me. Dad has his bone scan today. Not sure if it's an instant results thing or not. But this is the scan to see if the cancer spread to his bones. If it did not... things should be alright. If it did I think they said he would maybe have 6 painful months.

Let's Hope for a good result!!!

My plants stink to high heaven.... like just crazy stink. Never have anything smelled this much. Not sure if it's the higher temps, or the extra light... but it's wild. Whenever I'm outside it stinks like crazy.... not the best thing. Pretty sure anyone who didn't know I was growing before knows now. oops.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2012)

haha pretty cool jig, ifound mine on a chatline. pretty awkward thats where i found the love of my life. because its not what i was looking for Hope class goes good and all is well with your pops


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 26, 2012)

Did I mention...


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 26, 2012)

Jig, didn't know about your pops... Love & Light man! Love & Light!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn Gypsy, that's some fucking up stuff. I can barely deal with how cold it is where I am is So Cal. Do you think any of the plants will make it though at all?   Ice in your DWC doesn't sound good.... but then again, I'd rather ice in my dwc than 1/2 inch on the bathroom floor. I guess the best thing would be to take it out as ice before it melts and is a mess??? Fuck that sounds like no fun.
> 
> Good luck bro.
> 
> ...



hope its good news for you with you dad jig!!! all the best.


----------



## zibra (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey jig sorry to hear about your dad, hope all it goes well!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

zibra said:


> Hey jig sorry to hear about your dad, hope all it goes well!


Hey Zibra, hows things?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 26, 2012)

Jig hope ya dad is aright man. Sounds like the girls are right on track. hah.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. Dad had his scan, but won't know results for a little while. He told me the whole story today and made it seem a lot smaller of a deal than my mom made it seem. Not sure who to believe, probably in the middle really.

Talked to some folks at a co-op down here about the Dog getting entered in the medical cup in LA.

Glad to see you around smooth.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2012)

That's how it was between my Dad and Mom while Dad was in chemo. For her it was end of the world and he was always less concerned, I always figured like you that it was probably in the middle.

Good vibes and prayers for you and your family brother!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it's a habit of mom's to overreact to news at first. Worrisome bunch. Yea jig, I'll be around again now that I'm not moving and shit. Hahah. I'm actually ordering my equipment tomorrow, hopefully. Beans are already ordered.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 26, 2012)

My dad had inoperable cancer in his neck that he did radiation and chemo for. The radiation fucked up his throat so bad they ended up putting a hose into his stomach cuz he wouldn't swallow and was losing too much weight. I don't ever remember him whining or looking for pity or anything. He continued to work and carry on, like no big deal. Looking back that was some hardcore shit to be going through and kinda shows how our dads always seem invincible. 

The cancer was actually put into remission, this was over 10 years ago. He's 70 now and finally starting to look "old" to me like he maybe can't kick my ass anymore but ill wait till hes 80 to try him!

Props to my old man and good luck to yours!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 26, 2012)

there you go jig^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2012)

Now it all makes sense. I was just thinking something is missing in my life and bam... someone comes to the rescue.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Someone has actually repped that user, lol......


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that chaka. My dad is 68 I think, and even in his out of shape state, I'm sure he would beat me down. 80 sounds about right.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I feel like I just won the lottery!!! Dad's gonna be ok. Bone scan was negative and the cancer hasn't spread. I guess he's getting gold beads placed in him so the radiologist has something to aim at. Sounds odd to me.

So thanks for the wishes and prayers guys. The sun is going to shine for a little while longer.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I feel like I just won the lottery!!! Dad's gonna be ok. Bone scan was negative and the cancer hasn't spread. I guess he's getting gold beads placed in him so the radiologist has something to aim at. Sounds odd to me.
> 
> So thanks for the wishes and prayers guys. The sun is going to shine for a little while longer.


Damn good news bro!!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome news mate!!!
This is what my Mums partner just went through. He's 75+ give or take. The gold tic-tacs allow them to concentrate the radio treatment so the patient, I believe has more chance of not getting as sick, and more chance of it hitting the actually cancer. So I guess less trreatments as well. Great news.



jigfresh said:


> I feel like I just won the lottery!!! Dad's gonna be ok. Bone scan was negative and the cancer hasn't spread. I guess he's getting gold beads placed in him so the radiologist has something to aim at. Sounds odd to me.
> 
> So thanks for the wishes and prayers guys. The sun is going to shine for a little while longer.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Fuck ya man, that is GREAT NEWS!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

Jig-a-man that's great bruh. Glad everything turned out well. You're still gonna have him beating you down for years to come. Hah


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

On completely unrelated side note, do you guys think a 600W would be overkill in a 31" x 31" x 5'11" tent? Ambient temps are 75 without lighting and exhaust would be dumping back into the room.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. A couple completely unrelated and random things. I inspected a few properties today. Looked into a garage type thing and found a little jar. At first look I thought it was a pot jar. Then I picked it up and saw what it said on the thing. "Got Kush?" lol. I took it. And no, I don't usually take shit from the places I inspect. The only other thing I've ever taken was a couple stuffed animals. Nothing more depressing than seeing a kids stuff just left when their parents split the place cuz they aren't paying for it anymore. Actually I'm sure there are a lot of more depressing things, but you know what I mean.

Also... did you know there are websites that offer money transfers to prisoners. It's just amazing how much money a lot of people are making off the countries prisoners. Sickening really. My buddy is back in a CA prison and says the guards are like you might expect, abusive in every way. At least he memorized my address so he could write me. All his stuff is in limbo.

Had an exciting time with the chimney sweep today. Dude shows up this morning, does his thing, leaves. I light a fire, shit smells like plastic is burning and the house fills up with smoke. Call them back and get a guy to come out. He fixed things up. But of course I had to hang around the house from 9:30 when the house got smokey till 2:30pm when the second guy finished his work.

Life is good though. I'm quite happy with everything.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> On completely unrelated side note, do you guys think a 600W would be overkill in a 31" x 31" x 5'11" tent? Ambient temps are 75 (24c) without lighting and exhaust would be dumping back into the room.


I have a 1000w in a 24" x 34" x 9" closet. I don't think it's overkill.  Might be too hot though. My ambient temps are around 65 (18c)


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have a 1000w in a 24" x 34" x 9" closet. I don't think it's overkill.  Might be too hot though. My ambient temps are around 65 (18c)


I'm looking at getting a S&P TD-150S....link....http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/AirFlow-Boosting/Inline-Air-Booster-Fans/S-P-TD-SILENT-Series-Inline-Fans

I think the 600W may be aright but I'm a rook' so what do I know. Thoughts?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the 600 would be good. And the 6" fan is probably the one you want to get. Though for the money you are spending might want the 8" one and put it on low???


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> On completely unrelated side note, do you guys think a 600W would be overkill in a 31" x 31" x 5'11" tent? Ambient temps are 75 without lighting and exhaust would be dumping back into the room.


only overkill if you cant keep the temps where you want em


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks guys. A couple completely unrelated and random things. I inspected a few properties today. Looked into a garage type thing and found a little jar. At first look I thought it was a pot jar. Then I picked it up and saw what it said on the thing. "Got Kush?" lol. I took it. And no, I don't usually take shit from the places I inspect. The only other thing I've ever taken was a couple stuffed animals. Nothing more depressing than seeing a kids stuff just left when their parents split the place cuz they aren't paying for it anymore. Actually I'm sure there are a lot of more depressing things, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Also... did you know there are websites that offer money transfers to prisoners. It's just amazing how much money a lot of people are making off the countries prisoners. Sickening really. My buddy is back in a CA prison and says the guards are like you might expect, abusive in every way. At least he memorized my address so he could write me. All his stuff is in limbo.
> 
> ...


They take a HUUUGGEE percentage, I think half of that money. It should be illegal, but whos gonna put a stop to the theft?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the prison takes 55%. The website has a flat $3 fee per transfer.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

This is going to be in my bedroom so I was trying to avoid the sounds of aircraft. Hahah. Joking. I thought about the 8" but thought the negative pressure may be too much for the tent. I really can't stand that even after reading countless hours that I still feel clueless on equipment. I suppose a lot of my equipment questions are situational so the only way to know for sure is to dive in. 

@bassman - no one is gonna stop them from making money man. I'm sure too many people already have their hand in the cookie jar.hahah


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

That's the thing with equipment... things are so specific to individual setups. It's the kinda thing you just gotta try. I don't think anyone here hasn't wasted some money buying stuff that didn't work out in their room. I bought some stupid shit when i was getting going.

I just started Assassins creed 3. Not sure if I like playing on the PC or not, but it's what my dad got me for christmas, so I'm going to like it lol.

Hope everyone is having a good night. I'm all alone, the wife is visiting a friend from high school she hasn't seen in 18 years. Fuck we are getting old.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll agree with ya man. I think I'm gonna try the 6" for now. I'll return it if I have to. Early Christmas present huh? niiiiiiiice.

I still hang out with friends from high school. Then again (not to rub it in) but that was only 8 years ago. There's a reason why I value time so much, it's one of those things you can't get back and I certainly have regrets in the ways I have wasted it in the past. My grandpa in particular.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's the thing with equipment... things are so specific to individual setups. It's the kinda thing you just gotta try. I don't think anyone here hasn't wasted some money buying stuff that didn't work out in their room. I bought some stupid shit when i was getting going.
> 
> I just started Assassins creed 3. Not sure if I like playing on the PC or not, but it's what my dad got me for christmas, so I'm going to like it lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night. I'm all alone, the wife is visiting a friend from high school she hasn't seen in 18 years. Fuck we are getting old.


We have old systems a WII and the gaming rig I built.
So the pc for me, but I have played some games on standalone systems and on my pc and a few are better on the pc (graphics).

The WII on the 101" screen looks like ASS!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

FFS!!!! 101" lol. You never cease to amaze me bro. You can't actually have something that big, do you?

And you smooth. Enough talk about being 8 yrs out of HS. Gonna give me a complex, haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

This was at the old place.
I havent set it up here yet.
Might not...small ass place!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice bro. Real nice.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

jig - my bad man. hah. I thought I'd be a sharer for once. Hahah. 

bassman - thats a pretty slick as set-up with the projector. Wii's aren't the best but they have Mario. boom. 
It's the only reason I have a Wii really. It's simple just the way I like it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm just busting your chops smooth. I got a nintendo DS for my low tech gaming needs. So much fun to play simple games sometimes. These new games are just so involved and complex.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

You're good man, I knew you were just giving the chain a yank. Hah. Yea simple is good sometimes. I stopped playing Madden soon as they started using that hit stick bullshit.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 27, 2012)

You know what's overkill, we have a wii, ps3 and 3 Xbox 360's. The boys all have their own Xbox cuz they never learned to share very well! Lets hear it for bad parenting!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL... three cheers for self awareness.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 27, 2012)

Man at least youre aware. I'm terrified of the idea of being a parent.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I find it fun to fail at things sometimes. Parenting is going to be a non stop party of failures. lol

Got a new camera today.http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Compact-Digital-Cameras/26345/COOLPIX-L610.html

And speaking of aware... I'm quite aware I say things that I don't follow through on. Like posting the pictures from Amsterdam. I told someone I would do that Sunday. It's now the end of Tuesday.

I also suck at getting back to people. Just straight up suck with that. I owe apologies to quite a few people for dropping off the face of the earth with them.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You know what's overkill, we have a wii, ps3 and 3 Xbox 360's. The boys all have their own Xbox cuz they never learned to share very well! Lets hear it for bad parenting!


Have you had the dreaded 3 rings of death on any?

I have fixed a few. I dont even own one lol.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess since you asked, you get my long story now. The short answer is yes. 

The way it all started was I bought them a 360 way back, and at some time pretty early off it had to be replaced. It broke again sometime later and I went out and bought a new one cuz it was outta warranty. That motherfucker broke again out of warranty and I said fuck Microsoft I'll buy a PS3. So that day I go out and buy the PS3 and the kids are fucking pissed. I said trade all your games in and we're switching! Funny to envision bitter angry children for bringing the Sony home! LOL I mean I got their point, friends on xbox live and other things. But I was like hey Im not buying another Xbox, especially now for no reason. So I told them if they still wanted another one they can ask at christmas. Just cuz I bought you the thing doesnt mean it has lifetime replacement from me should it break! They mostly blamed my youngest son for them breaking all the time, which wasnt accurate at all but its kids. So the oldest one bought his own used from a friend and put it in his room to keep it away. Then the second son does the same thing some time later. Then my wife is like fuck you guys I'll buy him his own Xbox!

I'm kinda high right now.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2012)

I think im on my 2nd ps3 and now the mrs is thinkin bout an hexbox cuz of the kenect gagi, ffs lol


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

I am still enjoying my Phillips G7000.....lol.....






Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh, whats one of them?


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

Revolutionary games console of the 70's/early 80's. I think I had about 2 games max as they cost a pretty penny. All I wanted was an Atari, lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2012)

Rubber keys FTW  remember walking on tip toes while my Commodore 64 tape deck loaded. One cough and it was back to the beginning lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Revolutionary games console of the 70's/early 80's. I think I had about 2 games max as they cost a pretty penny. All I wanted was an* Atari*, lol.....


SHIT i HAD PACK-MA, MISS PACK MAN, DONKEY KONG, river raid, combat, pitfall, fuck I had all the best games. Sad I got in to pussy(14) and lost everything


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

I had 2 unusual games for a phillips console that only phillips made games for...fuk knows what they where, not even Space Invadors. That's why I got into girls at age 12, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

I had an atari and my favorite game for it was Indiana Jones. I remember how high tech it was back then.

I'm going to try and get some good pics with my new camera this morning.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 28, 2012)

DST said:


> I had 2 unusual games for a phillips console that only phillips made games for...fuk knows what they where, not even Space Invadors. That's why I got into girls at age 12, lol.


i hope you mean you were 12 and not just the girls lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

I dont like Microsoft at all.
Their sw codes suck, they bute others designs and their stuff is always buggy and unreliable!
Problem is they have exellent marketing (like Apple) and so they are mainstream and you cant get away from them.

Ok Im done...u know how I love to rant 



Atari....well I had about 400 games. My .5 brothers dad worked for Atari btw, but that was not the reason for all the games. My mom is a serious game fanatic!!
We had almost every system at one time or another as a kid...Atari, Intellivision, Sega.... all the different Nintendo systems.


As an adult I have never bought any Systems except for several hand held things..Ds(like 3 versions) etc...and a Wii


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2012)

good one. lol. 


AMCHEESIER said:


> i hope you mean you were 12 and not just the girls lol


Even at 12 I was into older girls, my women need a bit of curve on them


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not even going to comment on my first game console. hahah


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh come on... make us feel old.

What up peeps! Went to class again today. LOL people gave me the funniest looks, like, are you seriously coming back after 3 weeks gone, and only 1 week left. You know it bitches, and I'm still gonna be top of the class. No, actually I didn't know what the fuck my calc teacher was talking about. Seemed like a foreign language, where as my foreign language class, I still knew what was up. Still the best in that class at least. I have a shit load of reading to do.

Oh, I took pics with my new camera, just didn't post here sorry. I'll get those up.Sure would be nice if the carriage returns I put in the text would stay there. Have a good night everyone!!!

The new camera leaves a little to be desired on the close up shots... but the color representation is just perfect. These are exactly how they look to me. Usually the pics are close... but the colors don't exactly match real life. This is the exact green I look at in my closet.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice pics Jig. So what sort of lens you got, I found that when I got a larger lens for the canon we have the close up shots are not as good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

Jig where are you now? week 3? they look great n getting thick.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.

*Man those are getting baked just looking at them!*
*


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey D. No lens on the thing... it's a point and shoot, guess they call it an advanced point and shoot or something. The color comes from the CMOS sensor vs a CCD sensor (i think lol). The cmos sensors get better color but they suck for video with shaking in it. Something about how the frames are laced together. All quite over my head. I think what needs to be done is backing away from the plants and then cropping pics.

The thing runs on AA batteries, which I find odd. If yesterday is an indication I think I'll return it. I took about 20 pictures (flash only used about 5 times) and took maybe 2 minutes of video before the thing shut itself off because the batteries were almost dead. I'm hoping the batteries were no good.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Jig where are you now? week 3? they look great n getting thick.


They are going to be 5 weeks of 12/12 down. I wish it was week 3. I'm really hoping they bulk up a lot. I mean, there is a bit of herb in there... but I'm expecting the buds to double in size. If they don't I wont be happy. Satisfied yes, but thrilled, no. That perfectionist thing again.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you get lithium batteries? Mine takes 4 AAs and wont last unless I use lithium batteries. I was on the fence too about which one to purchase because of this issue. The flip side is rechargeable batteries, many cameras have proprietary packs. There are also rechargeable AAs specifically for cameras (deeper cycle), I have had issues with them personally and it becomes a nightmare of charging regimens IMHO. 
oh and my camera is a nikon coolpix


----------



## supchaka (Nov 29, 2012)

I've read the canon sx40 takes really good macros and is in that same price range. Google a review on it!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

Ouch, I only paid $150 for mine. I'm seeing $300+ for the canon. Mine's a nikon coolpix... we'll see if I can hack it. I think the batteries are what's going to kill the deal. I have never had a problem charging camera's the normal way, either into my computer or into the wall. Making sure rechargable AA's are charged all the time doesn't sound like fun to me. Neither does spending money on buying packs of lithium AA's. Oops.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2012)

Especially since my iphone takes pics that are almost as good..... lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

mine is a canon 110hs in a nice price range it take good pics, especially since imma shit photographer.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Did you get lithium batteries? Mine takes 4 AAs and wont last unless I use lithium batteries. I was on the fence too about which one to purchase because of this issue. The flip side is rechargeable batteries, many cameras have proprietary packs. There are also rechargeable AAs specifically for cameras (deeper cycle), I have had issues with them personally and it becomes a nightmare of charging regimens IMHO.
> oh and my camera is a nikon coolpix


My cam has the proprietary one and I love it after the AA fiasco with my old cam.
I would kill batteries after 15 pics or 10 mins looking at pics.
It wouldnt even use reg rechargeables at all!!

My camera is a old now though only 7.2mp Sony Cybershot DSC-W55


----------



## supchaka (Nov 29, 2012)

Oops I thought they were in the 199 range!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 29, 2012)

Depending who you ask the AA's are the pro or the con. For me it's the latter.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 29, 2012)

comes with batters http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+-+ST76+16.0-Megapixel+Digital+Camera+-+Purple/4895572.p?id=1218575762832&skuId=4895572 I have this one, and use it for videos. It's a good camera


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> , especially since imma shit photographer.


I noticed that, Ffs pull yer game together, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

it's my room, no natural light, or no light anywhere. one day i will step it up!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

Excuses, excuses. Thanks for the camera help guys. One thing that missing from those little ones is zoom power. I use my camera a lot when on vacation and would love to get close to some far off stuff. So i've been looking for ones that have at least 12x zoom. Mine is 14x and the one chaka posted is 32x WOW, that's why the price increase. The one i have is almost perfect because the big zoom and it's not very 'deep', with a lens sticking out so it still fits in my pocket easy.

I think what I need to do is check craigslist for a used one. Bet I could get one like you posted chaka for around $150 with some scratches on it. Or maybe someone broke the screen and is selling for cheap. I could fix that. FFS... I don't even need a new camera.


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

Jigles, email me on the other side about medicup thingymajig(fresh).


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mine is a canon 110hs in a nice price range it take good pics, especially since imma shit photographer.


Gotta tell ya you guys rock with the advice on camera's here seriously.........the canon powershot you guys recomended is truly a beast of a camera mine is elph 110 hs hopefully it lasts forever!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I've done good. Gonna go pick up the model one step up from mine. Still uses AA batteries, but has more mega pixels, has a wider angle lens, zooms a lot farther, and does the panorama stitching together thingy my phone does. I love that shit.

AND I'm getting it for $120. Lol... Returning mine for $150. Saved money and got a better camera, even if it is still pants. hahahaha. Also getting a memory card and case. 2 things I didn't get with the other camera.

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Compact-Digital-Cameras/26294/COOLPIX-L810.html

Funniest part... I told the chick I needed to get money together. She offers better price. Then I tell her, cool... I'll pick it up tomorrow. She offers better price to buy today. Ha... I didn't even have to ask, and wasn't even trying to play hardball... just literally needed to get money together, and didn't want to go out today. Oh well.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

U r getting that cam in the link for $120??
If thats the case...DAMN!! But I am prolly misunderstanding.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

You are understanding correctly. I got that camera in red. A really nice case, a nice neck strap, an 8 Gb mem card, a cool memory card to usb reader, all for $120 cash. Oh, and batteries. So far I like it. Got $161 back for the other one. So even with gas I 'made' money for a lot more stuff. The girl was real happy too. Everyone was and is happy lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You are understanding correctly. I got that camera in red. A really nice case, a nice neck strap, an 8 Gb mem card, a cool memory card to usb reader, all for $120 cash. Oh, and batteries. So far I like it. Got $161 back for the other one. So even with gas I 'made' money for a lot more stuff. The girl was real happy too. Everyone was and is happy lol.


Congrats on the amazing deal!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2012)

sweet deal jig man, and the pics lok crisp too. grow cab looks sweet man. big jump not seeing them for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

What? West goes back to his old avatar, so you get a new one? 

Get this deal guys. I get home, wife looks at camera and says, "I want that! I'll trade you for my camera." So now.... your boy has a practically new D60 with a few different lenses. Lol. It just keeps getting better. I can't wait to start messing with this camera. I've always been 'allowed' to use it, but wife doesn't like me messing with stuff, so I couldn't ever use the thing like I'd want to. Pretty fucking excited.

[url]http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product-Archive/Digital-SLR-Cameras/25438/D60.html

Happy[/URL] Friday!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol, damn jig u might trade up again before the day is over. ever seen that show where they start off with like a set of pool balls and trade up to cars and stuff?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Ha, no, never heard of that. Maybe I should try out.  We're going to buy a car soon. Was thinking of small sedans, like a cruze or carolla... but maybe I'll end up with a corvette for the same price.

Have I told you guys how much these plants stink!?! I'm guessing it's the light beating them down, not sure what else is different. It could be the heat I guess. I've used less nutrients/ additives/ bottles this round... I don't think that would be it. And from what I understand these are both from the same mother plants the old grows were from. If not the same exact mother, the same line. 

Wish I could picture smell. Outside the house it's as if a skunk had sprayed yesterday. Always yesterday lol.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn, master of space utilization or what?! This is awesome man, great lookin' buds and beastly setup.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot bro. I like to think I use my space well. I don't think too many people pull a pound from 7 sq.ft. I can't wait till near harvest so you guys can see how many buds are in there. I'd say 80% are hiding behind leaves.


----------



## zibra (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey jig beautiful plants, they look awesome....how's ur dad doing?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot bro. I like to think I use my space well. I don't think too many people pull a pound from 7 sq.ft. I can't wait till near harvest so you guys can see how many buds are in there. I'd say 80% are hiding behind leaves.


does it bother you that foliage is hiding your buds? I'm so crowded in my tent i stopped caring.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey zibra. Dad checked out alright. Cancer has not spread to his bones. He still has some radiation to deal with, but all should be well. With that dealt with, I just have to worry about his heart and diabetes. He needs to lose at least 60 pounds. But that's another thing.

About the foliage, it scares me when leaves are resting on each other. I don't know if you've ever seen it, but when my closet gets super full (before I go on a pulling spree) the leaves rest on one another and build up an insane amount of water between them. I will open the door and there are puddles on the table of water that dripped from the leaves. I'd say there could be as much as a liter of water if you collected it all from all the leaves. That is BAD. I remedy that quick.

Otherwise if it's just a lot of leaves... that's fine. I am of the belief that leaves are the power plant (as in engine) of the plants... and having as many leaves as possible will grow nice fat, beautiful buds. I really don't notice anything 'better' about the buds in full light vs. the ones that get no light at all. I've seen people who pull almost all the fan leaves off. To me that's crazy, I mean to each his own, but it just don't add up. I don't think a plant would grow all that foliage if it wasn't a good thing for the plants health.

Only bummer about it is you guys have no idea how many buds are in the closet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

thats sucks about the condensation. i hate seeing it on overlying leaves. thats usually when i turn on my tower fan. i have mold-o-phobia.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

This round I don't have any fans blowing directly on the plants... just that little muffin fan pushing the air around a tiny bit. My issue with fans going right on the plants is the collection of dust and hair on the buds they hit first. Drive me insane.

I'm sure though that I am hurting yeild by not doing this and the plants ability to transpire (i think that's the word) goes down a lot when there isn't air blowing to exchange the moisture and stale air beneath the leaves.

I have PM-o-phobia.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol, i'm sure you or others coukd see hundrends of pics with dust and hair n shit stuck to buds, even flies.


----------



## zibra (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey jig I'm glad to hear that the cancer has not spread...hope all goes well with ur dad.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

in a vert the only thing that gets effected from what I see is the buds behind facing the walls. I think air circulation behind the plants is essential in a vertical.....


jigfresh said:


> This round I don't have any fans blowing directly on the plants... just that little muffin fan pushing the air around a tiny bit. My issue with fans going right on the plants is the collection of dust and hair on the buds they hit first. Drive me insane.
> 
> I'm sure though that I am hurting yeild by not doing this and the plants ability to transpire (i think that's the word) goes down a lot when there isn't air blowing to exchange the moisture and stale air beneath the leaves.
> 
> I have PM-o-phobia.


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

That's whay I went and bought a further 2 fans to add to my collection of many fans....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

New camera pics:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

damn i guess tha cam don't matter too much, your leaves really are so dark they are almost purple.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey zibra. Dad checked out alright. Cancer has not spread to his bones. He still has some radiation to deal with, but all should be well. With that dealt with, I just have to worry about his heart and diabetes. He needs to lose at least 60 pounds. But that's another thing.
> 
> About the foliage, it scares me when leaves are resting on each other. I don't know if you've ever seen it, but when my closet gets super full (before I go on a pulling spree) the leaves rest on one another and build up an insane amount of water between them. I will open the door and there are puddles on the table of water that dripped from the leaves. I'd say there could be as much as a liter of water if you collected it all from all the leaves. That is BAD. I remedy that quick.
> 
> ...


Shoot a quick video once in a while man. We can all see em' then


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> This round I don't have any fans blowing directly on the plants... just that little muffin fan pushing the air around a tiny bit. My issue with fans going right on the plants is the collection of dust and hair on the buds they hit first. Drive me insane.
> 
> I'm sure though that I am hurting yeild by not doing this and the plants ability to transpire (i think that's the word) goes down a lot when there isn't air blowing to exchange the moisture and stale air beneath the leaves.
> 
> I have PM-o-phobia.


In my lil closet that happens to me as well.
The under door current draws all the impurities in. I am working on some sort of filter for the door gap.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 30, 2012)

Jig those girls got some nice frost on them already for 5 weeks man. I got the bulk of my equipment today. If you guys need a decent online store east west hydro had some pretty solid prices on equip and the shipping was quick (2 days). They don't carry Canna which was sucked since I'm trying to grow in coco. See the equipment at the door was like an early Christmas. hahah.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice set of gear right there smooth.

Bassman, I have a screen/ filter thing over the opening, and it gets most of the stuff, but not everything. I'll shoot a video for you guys. The reason I don't anymore is the 1k hps. I can't shoot a video with anything I have that comes out with the light on. So I have to turn it off.... then it's a matter of how to light the closet and have you be able to see anything. I'll do what I can. ( i sure can sound like a little girl sometimes)


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

tasty buds man, what day is it for them? im subbed up and messed up


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Today makes 5 full weeks of 12/12. So 35 days I guess. I'm thinking of starting to harvest at 9 weeks up to 10 weeks. I'm trying to make this some heavy smoke.

Anyone have any ideas on the subject. I've never ran the dog past 8 weeks. It's leathal then... I know some of you guys run it 10 weeks! It's still good then? Been a while since I took anything over 8 weeks really.

Video being uploaded.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

great bud size and calyx formation for only 35 days, but I wouldnt expect anything less from you


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks bro. I'm actually wishing things were a little farther along than they are. But trying new things this grow, so changes are to be expected. Part of me wonders if this isn't a different cut of Dog Kush than I'm used to. The leaves look a little more sativa than normal, and the buds are smaller than I'm used to as well.

I will take it though. The stink is seriously unbelievable.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

[youtube]qK1cFMzcF5E[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice track, who is it? (not bad video either)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice track, who is it? (not bad video either)


I'm not sure either, nice track though. Nice vid Jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2012)

E-Roc Ft. Phonetic Composition
Hip Hop Synopsis


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

morning Jig mate, hattie pointed at a pic of u hitting the bong this morning lol that flashed up on the screen saver lol. Plants looking like they will be epic very soon lol.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Dec 1, 2012)

the plants already look like they are epic!


----------



## genuity (Dec 1, 2012)

room looking good jig,fat dog nugs,and them bananas


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey... multi quote works again.



mr west said:


> morning Jig mate, hattie pointed at a pic of u hitting the bong this morning lol that flashed up on the screen saver lol. Plants looking like they will be epic very soon lol.


That's cool mate. She says "when's jig coming by again to smoke another bong" lol. I love it.



The New Jim Jones said:


> the plants already look like they are epic!


Thanks Jim, there's always room for more though 


genuity said:


> room looking good jig,fat dog nugs,and them bananas


Thanks G, I'm really looking forward to seeing how this batch turns out. The banana's look tasty. I might take a tiny batch early at 7 weeks to have some nice smoke (I'm basically out of weed at the moment)... and leave some to go 10 weeks. I've never let the banana go more than 9.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

Scrumping weed, you been hanging about with the UK'ers too long, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

scrumping, a very british passtime lol what what


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

had some of the best times as a kid scrumping apples, or anything else we could get our scrumpy little mits on, lol. Funny, cause we had two apple trees in our garden (we even dug them up and took them with us when we moved house, lol), but it wasn't as much fun as scrumping some......


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

getting a chase off the mrs can be just as exhillerating lol


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2012)

Just the thought of you trying to run away is hilarious in itself Westy! lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

me running Is a funny thought, after ten mins even me walking is a hoot lmao.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol, hatties gonna have you in tip top chasing shape soon


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

with her and the mrs its a lot of fun and i feel 30 not nearly 40 lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol at West running away from anyone. Mate that gave me a good chuckle. I'd just imagine you taking about 3 strides and turning around and asking if everyone can just talk it out.

And yes... I might as well join the UK growers thread now and start drinking heavily. If you ever catch me buying a soapbar send the weed authorities to scoop me up. Was thinking of taking a couple tiny buds yesterday, but 5 weeks is just too soon. 

Yesterday I went on a Mud Run thing. It's brand name stuff these days. Called the Spartan Race. I have to say, it was a lot of fun, also seemed a bit like torture and half way through I though "What the fuck is wrong with people. We actually paid folks to do this to us?!?" It was 5km of steep hills, up down, up, down. It had been raining for a few days leading up so the roads/ paths were INSANE mud. We don't get mud like that out here so much. Reminded me of what it must be like in the south, where everyone goes muddin' in their trucks. Then there were obstacles (what a weird word that is). Kinda like Boot Camp. Climb over a 30 foot cargo net, jump a big wall, crawl under another one, and go through a window type thing. Strap your ankles together and hop up a giant fucking hill (in 4" mud). Pull a 100lb cement block up with a pulley. Monkey bars from hell, climb a wall with a rope thing, go across a rock climbing wall type... that shit killed me as I almost made it across, but didn't so I needed to do the penalty. The penalty for not completing a task was 30 burpees. It's when you do a push up, stand up, then jump with your hands over your head, drop down, repeat. I probably did 100 over the course of the 2 hours or so.

The wildest part was at the end. They had barb wire strung across the road and you had to crawl/ roll under it. It was all uphill and lasted probably 400 yards. Needless to say one was quite muddy by the end.

http://www.spartanrace.com/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool shit Jig. I looked at the tour dates and i figured they don't come out into the south much. Lol, thats everyday life for some folk. Hope you had a killer time and a good smoke afterwards, followed by a meal. And another smoke


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

It was: get back to the car. Smoke on the way to the restaraunt. Eat 3 meals worth of Thai food and Sushi. Trade some weed with my buddy. Get back in the car and smoke some new shit while driving along the Pacific Coast Highway. Shit.... life is blessed. Then drove to meet my wife and parents for dinner. With a smoke before that. Everyone kept saying how tired I looked, HAHAHAHA... I was just stoned out my gourd.

I called yesterday 'overdoing it day'.... I ate what I normally do in about 3 days.

Was a blast though. I'll toss up a pic of us after. Just gotta get out of bed.  And yes... my legs are super skinny, and super white lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

Haha, you guys look happy. but that doesn't look too pleasant. Glad you had an awesome day.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 2, 2012)

We had a spartan run last summer and a friend competed-after 3 bowls of DOG and two cookies. The pics say he had a good time.......he doesn't remember.


cof


----------



## rasclot (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice pins jig lol!


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

Like two bits of knotted string aint they lol


----------



## supchaka (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol are you gonna let them talk to you like that man!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

I mean, the truth hurts but what can I say lol. I'll take comfort in knowing I can outrun any of you lot.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I mean, the truth hurts but what can I say lol. I'll take comfort in knowing I can outrun any of you lot.


yourll be too busy falling about watching me try and run lmao


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh shit. That would be a technique for catching me. Make me laugh so hard I can't stand up lol.

Nice avitar bru. Gangsta


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

Knowing you tho jigg, you will probably be all concerned and shit and rather than laff at me ur help me cuz ur a nice bloke like that lol. Id more than likely get us both killed lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Too true. But I'd also figure out a way of turning the situation to my advantage. I've never been good at fighting so I find ways to alter the course of events. Offering people weed usually helps lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah yeah, put thaty bat down and hit this bong instead doooode, its not worth it. Chill out for fucks sake, yourll have an aneurysm.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Exactly.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

one thing thats been puzzeling me jigg, how come u did that run and ur mates look like they got dirty but u seem clean by comparison, how'd that happen??


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

They rolled up the hill, like hotdogs flopping around. I 'hip-crawled' the entire way. My shoulders were clean too, right up until the end, i rolled over once to pass a guy out of the barb wire. I don't know if they were skinny enough to do it like I did, not like their fat, but I fit in small places. They might not have been nimble enough either. I didn't see one other person doing it like I did... but I swear it was easier than what they were doing.


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey just checkin in on your home turf. Your plants look awesome and the spartan run looks fun, too. Had some friends do similar stuff around here, like the warrior dash. They all sound super fun, but I'm crazy out of shape.... instead of a 5K I just want to do a "K" 

Thai food sushi gorge fest weed smokeathon sounds awesome, tho!!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 2, 2012)

That's some hardcore race man. I just recently got back into running. I think I'd drop a lung if I had to do anything over 2 miles. Good for you though.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

cause he's anal "cleanliness boy". Probably took wipes round the course with him, lmfao....


mr west said:


> one thing thats been puzzeling me jigg, how come u did that run and ur mates look like they got dirty but u seem clean by comparison, how'd that happen??


queue tune.....
[youtube]qLrnkK2YEcE[/youtube]


----------



## duchieman (Dec 3, 2012)

It's very funny in here. 

Good morning Jig. Looks like you had a blast in that run. Not something I'd do but it does look like a great time. Happy Monday Bro. Have a good day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2012)

damn jig, was that for charity or something? bet it was fun though, gruelling torturous fun......


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

DST said:


> cause he's anal "cleanliness boy". Probably took wipes round the course with him, lmfao....


HAHAHAHA lolol... you got me rolling over here. I'm pretty sure I was the only one stopping along the way to wash my hands in puddles. And while I didn't bring the wipes with me on course, you can be sure they were close by.

You know me too well bru.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It was: get back to the car. Smoke on the way to the restaraunt. Eat 3 meals worth of Thai food and Sushi. Trade some weed with my buddy. Get back in the car and smoke some new shit while driving along the Pacific Coast Highway. Shit.... life is blessed. Then drove to meet my wife and parents for dinner. With a smoke before that. Everyone kept saying how tired I looked, HAHAHAHA... I was just stoned out my gourd.
> 
> I called yesterday 'overdoing it day'.... I ate what I normally do in about 3 days.
> 
> ...


well, guess that's a easy way pick you in the line up. lol.

good pic jig


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha... you guessed it.

Cool how that video is 4:20 long. Coincidence? I don't think so

[youtube]qLrnkK2YEcE#![/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2012)

I ended up buying the bike Jig. 300 euro for a Gary Fischer. Plus I got some other bits and bobs.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Quality. That is a nice bike. I hope you got a good deal for the storage fee.

Wife is out of town for a couple days, so it's time to make a mess and make some noise. Lol... I'm probably just sleep most of the time away.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2012)

That Gary Fischer looks like the dad of that guy who kept walking round at the cup like he was dartanian lol


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 4, 2012)

Jig I just got invited to do one of those races. I think I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool bro. Do it. Just don't complain that I said it was a good idea, cuz I never did lol. It is a lot of fun though.

I'm gonna take some pics soon. Why I announce it like anyone gives a shit, I don't know.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2012)

Jig, I give a shit. but where they at?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 4, 2012)

Hahah. Yea I won't. I'm waiting to see if the business associate that invited me follows through.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

Getting on the pics now. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

pic dump....


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 4, 2012)

tree trunk there.



jigfresh said:


> pic dump....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks mantis. I'm actually pretty lucky with that thing. It's nice and huge, but I noticed yesterday it was soaked. Might have rotted before harvest but I did some emergency work and got it dried out a bit. Still need to do some cleaning out of the net pot.

Can't wait till it's all done to see what that root mass looks like. While messing around I felt a root that was at least a 1/2 " thick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> pic dump....
> 
> View attachment 2430690View attachment 2430691View attachment 2430687View attachment 2430686View attachment 2430685View attachment 2430689View attachment 2430698View attachment 2430692View attachment 2430693View attachment 2430696View attachment 2430697View attachment 2430695View attachment 2430694View attachment 2430699View attachment 2430700


pic dump PIC BUMP  growth rate is phenomenal jig. they'll finish maffis nice work.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

Oops, new page, and for whatever reason you bump didn't work right... let me do this again... just cuz I can lol.

pic dump....

View attachment 2430690View attachment 2430691View attachment 2430687View attachment 2430686View attachment 2430685View attachment 2430689View attachment 2430698View attachment 2430692View attachment 2430693View attachment 2430696View attachment 2430697View attachment 2430695View attachment 2430694View attachment 2430699View attachment 2430700


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2012)

Smoooooth!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL.... it worked when I first posted it. FFS!

Fuck it. If you want to see pictures you gotta go to the previous page. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

i'm sure it used to work like that


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jig either your thumb is small or(more likely) that is a huge stem!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> Smoooooth!!!!


West you callin me? hahah. I know it was a reference to jig's pic dump (2nd attempt). Plants look great jig. I take the huge one was blocking the flow?


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 4, 2012)

thumbs up to your thumbs up pic.


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2012)

wow,full for sure.
that 1000 is beast,is the banana on the right?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> pic dump....
> 
> View attachment 2430690View attachment 2430691View attachment 2430687View attachment 2430686View attachment 2430685View attachment 2430689View attachment 2430698View attachment 2430692View attachment 2430693View attachment 2430696View attachment 2430697View attachment 2430695View attachment 2430694View attachment 2430699View attachment 2430700


awesomeness!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

yw for the bump.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

I drew a pic to explain. All the banana is in the top row and the dog on the bottom... but a lot of the dog has grown into the to level area, so it's not real clear.

It's odd, but in the pictures the Banana buds have a Green tint to them. That's how you can kinda spot them in the pics. They look good, but are further behind so not as impressive looking as the dog. But I think it will look just as good if not better by the time harvest rolls around. Unfortunately the banana's don't look like they will yeild too much, we'll see I guess.

To answer your question, it is on the right in a couple of those pics lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

Jig, you shouldn't let untrained monkeys with orange marker pens into your cabinet, wtf dude, it's made a proper mess in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2012)

like it it's like some stoner boardroom diagram explaining the fall and decline of availability or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 6, 2012)

Read as Jeff Spicoli (or Ted Logan):

"So like, if you look at this chart thing, you can see that we started the year down here. But then there were like buds and stuff, and things got better. But then this light thing showed up, and that was baaaaad news. Things went down from there. At the worst of it all we found the secret word, "DOG". All of a sudden, woah.... things got better again. There were more buds, and things got as good as we've ever seen man. We hit new levels of productivity when we saw the other magic word, "BANANA". Uh... then we decided to get really high, and the whole deal went to shit. And now here we are.

"I don't know about all you guys... but I think we should get high and say fuck this chart."


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2012)

I am already high, just getting my brouwerij on and catching up with the graffiti monkey's. Have a braw day laddy.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 8, 2012)

Damn everyone got quiet. I'm in the starts of trying to assemble my grow space. I haven't planted the seeds yet. I kinda wanna do a dry run to see where my temps are at and overall functionality. Should I start a journal now??


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

You can but most people will think your crazy for starting it without plants. Some people wait till they are flowering to start them. Personally, I start as soon as I start thinking about a grow. How's that for no help lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

Jigstaaa whats happening?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

Shitty day. Left around 11:30 to test drive some cars, went to chevy dealer and tried the cruze. Eh. Went to ford dealer after that and tried the Cmax. That's for sure the kind of car we want. Anyways, I was sure I wasn't getting a car today. Wife went the total opposite direction and I basically had to tell her "No". We went for a bite to eat she called her parents, all was well. We run to do an errand I needed to do, still talking about what we wanted to do about the car. She's all into the conversation, saying it's a good idea to check another dealer, maybe save money.

We get home and flips the entire thing around saying "Well this is all just too complicated, I just wanted to buy a car, and now you have all these questions about colors and packages.... etc etc"

I'm like WTF!!! I thought shit was good. Now she is saying, "We can think about it in Feb." and storms out the room.

Guess I'm an asshole or something. ???  Whatever. She says she's hormonal as she might be pregnant, so I'll just chalk it up to that.

Can't win for shit sometimes. I thought I was doing good. 

(hope you aren't sorry you asked, lol)

What up with you whodat. lurking tonight eh?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats unfortunate bro,, hopefully she gets over it soon. A new car is quite the purchase and is only wise to thoroughly think it through... I does sound like she is on edge about something / hormonal. Hopefully she is pregnant eh!?

Ima just lurking like crazy... Finding some very annoying people on riu lol. I do get a good laugh out of these jokers but it gets old after a while, some people just cant be helped.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

Aint that the truth.

Fuck me tonight sucks. So much easier not having money to spend. Fucking hate money. I swear this shit could lead me to think of things I'd never think of usually.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Aint that the truth.
> 
> Fuck me tonight sucks. So much easier not having money to spend. Fucking hate money. I swear this shit could lead me to think of things I'd never think of usually.



Ill take it off your hands for ya lol Just trying to help.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 8, 2012)

Money can't buy happiness but I'd rather cry in a Mercedes than on a bicycle


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 8, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL.... that's funny shit right there. Both of you. 

So wife takes a little nap, wakes up like nothing happened, then acts like I'm insane for being pissy. Ahhhhh women. I'd say it pisses me off, but really it just makes me laugh. I would say that makes me odd, but I think it just means I'm married, lol.

So, 6 weeks 1 day today. Definitely time for a tester bud, hehehe. I think Tryna said he puts his in the oven at 170 for a few minutes. I may need to try that out. 

Speaking of.... hey T, how was the sneaker fest?


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2012)

Nowt wrong with bicycles!!! lol. At least when you aint got cash they still move........


supchaka said:


> Money can't buy happiness but I'd rather cry in a Mercedes than on a bicycle


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 9, 2012)

Chaka - my thought is money buys comfort. The rest just kinda falls into play.

T what sneakers did you cop?

Jig my temps are insane right now. They were 105F, I rearranged the setup and I'm sitting at 87F with the ballast set on 400W. So it's probably best I don't post that shit and make a fool outta myself. Dude, women are like a ticking clock, you never know whats gonna piss em off.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2012)

I know why women are moody it's coz daddy was tellin them they are gonna b a lil princess n wen they get older they realise that's not true lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2012)

i just baked my batch for today jig, and sneaker con was ok it ended at 7, my girl got off at 2 but wanted to do her hair n shit so we left at 5 got there at 6:30. so some vendors were shutting down. but it was pretty cool. most the good stuff had been bought. Smooth i got pair of pink foams and the son of mars that i missed the release on. sneakercon.com idk where u are but they travel.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2012)

And Jig my lady has been trying to get pregnant. Not that i'm against it but everytime she talks about it i get quiet and don't really respond. I'm all for a family, but i have been through a relationship that involved a pregnany and two years of child rearing before i found out that i wasn't the father. i know my woman wouldn't do such a thing, but after dealing with a preggy woman i'll opt out for now. Also that first 2 years aint all its cracked up to be. plus i'm too busy raising her sisters kids(3) on and off, not to mention her sister is pregnant with twins. which is why she's feeling so maternal i think. and if if things go like usual i'll be watchng them too. i wrote there dad yesterday n told him he's gotta get his shit together when he comes home...sorry that turned into a vent jig. Hope your day today goes a lot better.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the support. That would be rough raising a kid thinking it's yours. At least that only lasted 2 years you know. Too many people put in 15-18 years on that shit. And yeah, I'm sure the lady is feeling it cuz her sister. Women are nuts how they get energy and such from each other. Funny about the late arrival at the sneaker gig. I'm the one who lags in our relationship.

The dog sample was nice last night. Had a good buzz to it. Can't tell anything about how it will be, but I liked it none the less.

Should be picking up our car today. Got it sorted and got a better color with a better package for only $400 more.

peace guys.

OH, forgot to mention, I moved my light up a few inches and I think the plants are real happy. Not to mention the bananas are getting more light now, and the big buds on the Dog are getting more direct light. Also, I think my RO filter broke last night. Guess the plants will be getting tap water from now on.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Fucking spurs. Up 1-0 at 85 minutes. I come back to the computer and it's 2-1 FT with Everton on top. FUCK THAT.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 9, 2012)

T - those are some nice pick-ups. I like the Son of Mars; I have the Military Blues IV's. The first thing I did was google sneaker con...hahah. I don't think they are gonna be near me. 

Jig - well sounds like you got the car bit sorted out mane. 

I'm not sure what goes on inside a women's head but I know one thing, it's usually not rational. hah. That' fucked up though having to raise someone else's kid. I mean I understand you do step in when it's fan but I think a lot of people fail to realize that you have to give up your life for 18 years to raise a kid. My 2 cents.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 9, 2012)

So you ended up with the ford or the Chevy?


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking through the wreckage from the party last night I saw my snoop dog vinyl and saw this one it, thought you might laugh:


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Shitty day. Left around 11:30 to test drive some cars, went to chevy dealer and tried the cruze. Eh. Went to ford dealer after that and tried the Cmax. That's for sure the kind of car we want. Anyways, I was sure I wasn't getting a car today. Wife went the total opposite direction and I basically had to tell her "No". We went for a bite to eat she called her parents, all was well. We run to do an errand I needed to do, still talking about what we wanted to do about the car. She's all into the conversation, saying it's a good idea to check another dealer, maybe save money.
> 
> We get home and flips the entire thing around saying "Well this is all just too complicated, I just wanted to buy a car, and now you have all these questions about colors and packages.... etc etc"
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed for you guys to be pregnant!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks bassman. She is 4 days late for her short cycle. We aren't getting too excited till wednesday. If she still hasn't gotten her period by then I think we will be set for a wild ride. Fingers crossed.

We are getting the ford. It just has to get from orange county to san bernardino and we are set. We got the dark grey c max with the touchscreen package. The advertised gas milage is 47/47. Its the answer to the prius but it has 140 hp and looks good.

Im stoked cuz I get the old car. I get to put my stereo in finally.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bassman. She is 4 days late for her short cycle. We aren't getting too excited till wednesday. If she still hasn't gotten her period by then I think we will be set for a wild ride. Fingers crossed.
> 
> We are getting the ford. It just has to get from orange county to san bernardino and we are set. We got the dark grey c max with the touchscreen package. The advertised gas milage is 47/47. Its the answer to the prius but it has 140 hp and looks good.
> 
> Im stoked cuz I get the old car. I get to put my stereo in finally.


Ill do the good luck dance over here, and congrats on the new car.

Believe it or not I have 2 cars now, one doesnt even have a factory system, and the other one is still a virgin with the factory shiz, except for the dash speakers i replaced with some JL coax's I had lying around.
I have so much stuff to put in, but I live in the ghetto.
Better to keep my car stock for now....


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2012)

Good news jigster the jizzmiester


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 9, 2012)

Jizzmiester lol


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

Son of Mars I can dig, Pink Foams (googled them, omg - pink trainers!!! lol). You might be able to pull that one off lad, but I would look like a right Gaylord!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i just baked my batch for today jig, and sneaker con was ok it ended at 7, my girl got off at 2 but wanted to do her hair n shit so we left at 5 got there at 6:30. so some vendors were shutting down. but it was pretty cool. most the good stuff had been bought. Smooth i got pair of pink foams and the son of mars that i missed the release on. sneakercon.com idk where u are but they travel.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Son of Mars I can dig, Pink Foams (googled them, omg - pink trainers!!! lol). You might be able to pull that one off lad, but I would look like a right Gaylord!


haha, i said i bought em. lol not for me tho. i'm too small to wear pink 5'8 or 9ish 165lbs..


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

phew, thank the ganja lords, lol.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, i said i bought em. lol not for me tho. i'm too small to wear pink 5'8 or 9ish 165lbs..


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 10, 2012)

Good vibes for a little jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot my friend. It's Monday afternoon and still no sign of bad news.

Fingers crossed everyone (and yes that is an order )


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys. It's thursday night. I finished my classes last night. I am actually kinda a tiny bit decent at Arabic now. Wife is pretty sure she's pregnant. She called the doc and a nurse said the hormones she's on 'could' make her cycle longer (ie false alarm), but she went on her pregnancy forum (RIU for pregnant ladies) and got four responses, 3 of the 4 said their cycles were shorter on the hormone. So.... without taking a test, we are pretty sure things are positive. She's going to test on Saturday. You have no idea guys how much of my life for the past year has been talking about cycles and pregnancy and stuff like that. It's insane. I would really love a kid, but I am looking forward to not talking about this stuff no matter what happens.

We got our new car. It's really nice and gets good gas mileage. The rains have come again, and we are supposed to get snow, although we are just a little too low. The place I inspected yesterday is covered in 16" of snow tonight.

I've been taking tester nugs, and tonight I took a tester branch. I think I'll dry this bit out a little slower than the others. Although I only have about 2 grams left of herb in the house.... so those testers may get quick dried. Tomorrow marks 7 weeks of 12/12. I was thinking of taking a plant down, but it just doesn't look ready, still quite a bit of white hairs. I'll just cut as needed for smoking.

I feel like a ton of stuff has happened to tell you all, but I can't think of it right now. Hope everyone's having a good week.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

I was out doing inspections the other day and the clouds were pretty, so I snapped a couple shots for you guys. And yes... I do think about you guys all the time lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed for ya jig.

Sucks about the lack in herb but know your not alone lol. How about a pic or two!?!?!!! im fiending!



EDIT: ask and you shall receive! haha

Beautiful.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm going to take some more pictures right now. Hang tight.

EDIT: Pictures taken... just need to select and upload. lol I lag.


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 13, 2012)

The mountains outside your house are breathtaking man. The trees inside your house arent bad lookin either


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

First off this is the Dog I'm thinking of pulling. It'w the one with the yellow leaves and it looks pretty 'done' to me. Only thing is the cluster of white pistals near the bottom of the second pic, I see that a few places on the plant and wonder if it's not going to pack on some weight in the next couple weeks. What do you guys think?


Here's a shot of the closet.


This shot shows the different strains. Dog on the left, Banana on the right


These next shots are all Dog Kush



All Banana OG


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

Chop it! Do you have a scope? I Notice with my dog cross that even though they may look like can go longer the trics will be full milky.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

I do and I looked the other day. There were amber trichs. Maybe 5% - 10%. I guess I'll start a little.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are beautiful,healthy ladies and like supchaka, scope 'em, but she look done to me.

harvest day is directly related to the level of the stash jar.....I've been taking some from week 5 because the cupboard was bare and have just been able to let them fully ripen. It seems a lot of us were in the same predicament with dwindling stash. A friend gifted me a couple of buds that he paid $600 an oz for-evidently the going rate is 4-600 an oz for quality.....been out of the market so long that I didn't have a clue.....and I hope to keep it that way.
just hung two dipsy ellsy's, a blue ripper and a southern charm.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I do and I looked the other day. There were amber trichs. Maybe 5% - 10%. I guess I'll start a little.


I just chopped 2 plants yesterday, they actually had more amber than I think I've ever let go! I was gonna go another week or so too. Got that funky diesel rubber smell goin on.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2012)

good news jizzfresh, me and the Mrs were talking bout you guys last night. really stoked for u's, we will keep everything crossed for ya. I have a lot of friends born in September lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am gonna pop some dog beans, thanx to you and all the growers with these deep green smelly beasts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

TIIIIMBER jiggy fetch the chopper!

good vibes to you and the missus fella. love those pics man, the third one down especially. contrast of the trees and the smokey mountains. cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> harvest day is directly related to the level of the stash jar....
> 
> cof


never a truer word spoken cof


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2012)

If you are short of smoke I would just chop a section of it. Are you going to smoke the whole plant before the rest of them come down?


jigfresh said:


> First off this is the Dog I'm thinking of pulling. It'w the one with the yellow leaves and it looks pretty 'done' to me. Only thing is the cluster of white pistals near the bottom of the second pic, I see that a few places on the plant and wonder if it's not going to pack on some weight in the next couple weeks. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 2441792View attachment 2441789
> 
> Here's a shot of the closet.
> ...


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 14, 2012)

Jig the plants are looking nice. Glad things are on the up with ya. 

cof - the stash jar bit was on point man. $600 an O seems steep man. I've seen $400 but damn. A least a friend had you covered.

You all got me fiending to start mine. Wait for it, wait for it.....hahahah


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

DST said:


> If you are short of smoke I would just chop a section of it. Are you going to smoke the whole plant before the rest of them come down?



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

Too late. And yeah, I probably will smoke most of it before anything else comes down. Only have about a gram left of herb. Plus I want an 'up' jar. Most of this crop should be really heavy night time stuff, so a little daytime friendly smoke would be good.

View attachment 2442251View attachment 2442250View attachment 2442248View attachment 2442246View attachment 2442249View attachment 2442247View attachment 2442245


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

Hehe.... I forgot to tell you why I finally decided to cut that plant. I woke up this morning, looked at the closet and the plant in question was all the way flopped over. Leaning on the light and all. Glad I peeked before lights on.

What it should have looked like
View attachment 2442307

What it did look like


Stem pron


From the front... then a profile... then a profile sans fan leaves.
View attachment 2442310

The newer emptier closet


----------



## supchaka (Dec 14, 2012)

It wanted to be taken!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

That's exactly what I thought chaka. Opened the door and was like "Alright then". Little thing was so anxious. There was a bit of burn from the light, guess it happened yesterday. Lost maybe a gram, probably less.

I'm done trimming the plant. I've eased up on my trimming a LOT. Not sure why I was so eager to cut off so many trichs before, but I'm over it.

How do you guys dry your buds? I usually leave mine on the stems and put everything in a cupboard. This time I'm using my net hanger thing, still leaving them on the branches I guess to dry slower. Does any of you cut the buds off and just let them dry as nugs?

Cof... I haven't forgot about the story I owe you.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2012)

I hang my plants in the veg room above the floro's-fairly warm and dry with good airflow. They're usually ready in 3 days.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 14, 2012)

I let the whole plant hang for at least 3 days before I start doing anything. I trim after that and they'll either go into paper bags for another day or 2 or into the jars, depending how wet they seem.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 14, 2012)

Happen to have a couple hanging right now! 2nd day. I did yank some of the fan leaves today in boredom but usually don't.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2012)

You're right about bagging after three days for a finish before cure. I trim mine before hanging
a southern charm, 2 dippy ellsy's and a blue ripper-they've been hanging about 24 hours.




cof


----------



## supchaka (Dec 14, 2012)

The fan leaves go in the trash, everything else on the plant u see now will go to dry ice. You know when you dry the plant whole and it goes just perfect, the weed never gets that hay smell in the jar, and even if it does it only lasts a couple days.


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 14, 2012)

Hate the hay smell!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 15, 2012)

My last harvest I just pulled the fan leaves and hung the plants, then I was away and my assistant just clipped the buds and jarred them. Now, when I need a bud, I just grab one and brush away all the dried sugar leaves back into the jar. Nothing to it really and when the jars done, all that nice shake is sitting on the bottom just waiting for me. Because it's just my weed, I have no issues with it this way. In fact, I think I really like it and I'll keep doing it. Maybe...we'll see. 

Hey Jig, hope things are good man. We have our fingers crossed over here for you guys. Have a good Saturday.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

supchaka said:


> The fan leaves go in the trash, everything else on the plant u see now will go to dry ice. You know when you dry the plant whole and it goes just perfect, the weed never gets that hay smell in the jar, and even if it does it only lasts a couple days.


Agree 100% chaka, I recently started drying like this and the pre-cure taste is the major difference i'm noticing. I just find dry trimming a bit strenuous, not hard but i like my buds to look sexy and it make just a bit more difficult.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

duchieman said:


> My last harvest I just pulled the fan leaves and hung the plants, then I was away and my assistant just clipped the buds and jarred them. Now, when I need a bud, I just grab one and brush away all the dried sugar leaves back into the jar. Nothing to it really and when the jars done, all that nice shake is sitting on the bottom just waiting for me. Because it's just my weed, I have no issues with it this way. In fact, I think I really like it and I'll keep doing it. Maybe...we'll see.
> 
> Hey Jig, hope things are good man. We have our fingers crossed over here for you guys. Have a good Saturday.


Good idea duch, just a hour or so i go i got an extra jar to do the same thing.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll agree with the post dry trim theme we got going on  I did wet trimming for the LONGEST time and only really gave dry trim a shot last year.... I think i like how the leaves curl over the nugs protecting them... It also seems to slow down the dry just a little and I think that make a difference in the final product as well.


mernin jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

One thing about slow drying, that's how I always do it. Takes me on average 6 days to dry a bud. When I put them all together in the closed cupboard it gets a nice humidity, and things go real slow. I've had stuff drying for 9 days, but that was extreme. I don't think you would want to do this if you lived where there was humidity, with chance of mold. I will rotate everything once a day, so there aren't any wet spots.

I'm going to see how long the branches in the net thing take. If they are done in 2 days, that's too quick, but I think if they last 3 that will be ok. I think I just need to make room in the cupboard again and stick to what I know.

Snows here.    It looks lovely. I'll take some pics.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Iv had bud take about two weeks to dry  temp and humidity were around 60-63.
i did this on purpose though.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

I literally smoked my last herb late last night. So I think a branch or two should go on top the furnace this morning.

Here's some shot looking out my windows... no way I'm going outside just to take pictures for you guys lol. Then I'd have to put on pants. haha


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Dude, I'd be scared shitless with that bear roaming around!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

He or she should be hibernating by now. Thems raccoon tracks. lol at your new location.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Ha! Shows what I know lol. Look out for Sasquatch though!

the location felt fitting


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Ha! Shows what I know lol. Look out for Sasquatch though!
> 
> the location felt fitting


Lol i was trying to figure out what they are, i knew they were too small to be a bear. And i forgot about the whole hibernation.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

glad I found this thread... nice going jig


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 15, 2012)

When I saw those tracks I knew they were raccoon's. But when whodat said a bear my first thought was "what fucking bear, I didn't see a bear in the pictures. Oh shit he meant the tracks." Hahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> When I saw those tracks I knew they were raccoon's. But when whodat said a bear my first thought was "what fucking bear, I didn't see a bear in the pictures. Oh shit he meant the tracks." Hahah


Lol, you haven't seen jigs neighborhood bear?


----------



## jokerjon00 (Dec 15, 2012)

awesome journal!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 15, 2012)

T, I know you're fuckin with me. Rightt????? hah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol, No. 


jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2437286View attachment 2437287View attachment 2437288View attachment 2437289View attachment 2437290View attachment 2437291View attachment 2437292View attachment 2437293View attachment 2437279View attachment 2437294View attachment 2437295View attachment 2437296View attachment 2437297


.........


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 15, 2012)

Theres the bear! 
Funking grizzly man here is gonna get it some day! lol just fking with ya jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

[youtube]kM_lrixNhHc[/youtube]

[youtube]z1iw-5YU4IA[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

cool jig, wish i could live amongst the critters, but most likely the dogs scare em away . except the bear of course. My grandfather hated we had dogs. he has been hunting on the property my mom lives on. And i have given my mom 3 pups, and 3 dissappeared. last christmas i went home to see my grandma and he was there and he said "You gonna give your mom a dog for christmas" i replied no, he says "good, no use in getting dogs that keep dissappearing" and then he kinda winked but it wasnt pronounced. thne he sat back, sippin the whisky. got up and said, you know those dogs scare there away the deer right ? and then gave us a gallon size bag of deer sausage. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

You sure it was deer sausage? 

Move on out here to the mountains... you can hang here to see the wildlife, leave the dogs at your place. Or you could bring em over to play with the cats (lol, might end up with some missing cats then)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

My dream would be the wilderness life. my girl is more city like. wants to move to NJ or NYC(no way) . i just don't know what kind of wilderness setting i would like. def not the desert though. Oh aint it was definitely deer sausage, now which part of the deer i don't know


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2012)

Well sausage is typically made of the shit left over that isn't good as a cut! Lips and assholes man, lips and assholes.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Well sausage is typically made of the shit left over that isn't good as a cut! Lips and assholes man, lips and assholes.



not quite supchaka... not any kind of even half decent sausage anyway.

This is crazy,,, as im checking in I just happen to be chewing on some deer backstrap cooked on cast iron,, with some deer sausage cooking on the stove right now.... Crazy.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> not quite supchaka... not any kind of even half decent sausage anyway.
> 
> This is crazy,,, as im checking in I just happen to be chewing on some deer backstrap cooked on cast iron,, with some deer sausage cooking on the stove right now.... Crazy.


Made my mouth water...


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 16, 2012)

Watched the videos of the bear and the mama coon this morning with the lady laying in bed... amazing to me how curious and unified that gaggle of raccoons was. Also made me jealous of your wooded habitat!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys no deer sausage over here. Sorry to say. Had a big day. Went to see my buddy who's locked up at his new facility. They moved him back to Cali to finish out his time. He said the absolute earliest he's going to be out is Jan 31. So no worried on cutting things earlier than hoped for... and no worried drying and all that. So I feel better about that. Going to be some heavy hitting Dog kush at 10 weeks 12/12.

While I was visiting my went to the grocery store and bought a pregnancy test. Took it right there in the store bathroom. Darkest line I've ever seen.

We're pregnant. 

Thanks for the support everyone. I feel like many of you have had a hand in all this (i think there's a funny joke about a finger in there somewhere as well). I'll just say Thanks and leave it at that.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

Congrats bro! enjoi every moment!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

Trust me. I will.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2012)

That's awesome news man. I'll keep positive feelings flowing your way!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 16, 2012)

When u first stood up in that video I just heard that raccoon saying "come at me bro!"


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys no deer sausage over here. Sorry to say. Had a big day. Went to see my buddy who's locked up at his new facility. They moved him back to Cali to finish out his time. He said the absolute earliest he's going to be out is Jan 31. So no worried on cutting things earlier than hoped for... and no worried drying and all that. So I feel better about that. Going to be some heavy hitting Dog kush at 10 weeks 12/12.
> 
> While I was visiting my went to the grocery store and bought a pregnancy test. Took it right there in the store bathroom. Darkest line I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah jig!!! Pulling for you and the family, enjoy the ride bro!!! We will have to smoke a hash wrapped blunt when the time comes!!! 

Peace Bro

FM


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 16, 2012)

*       *


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> We're pregnant.
> 
> I feel like many of you have had a hand in all this (i think there's a funny joke about a finger in there somewhere as well). I'll just say Thanks and leave it at that.


I think you mean pinky.....

Sweet as a baby racoon man!!!! Well happy for ya lad!





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> enjoy the ride bro!!!


I think he already did F.M, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

Made up for ya jiggy! Your going to make a fine dad.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys no deer sausage over here. Sorry to say. Had a big day. Went to see my buddy who's locked up at his new facility. They moved him back to Cali to finish out his time. He said the absolute earliest he's going to be out is Jan 31. So no worried on cutting things earlier than hoped for... and no worried drying and all that. So I feel better about that. Going to be some heavy hitting Dog kush at 10 weeks 12/12.
> 
> While I was visiting my went to the grocery store and bought a pregnancy test. Took it right there in the store bathroom. Darkest line I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Holy fucking shit congrats Jig! I'm excited for you. Mostly because i know it's what you wanted.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2012)

hey man, excellent news jiggy, woo fucking hoo yay!!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats mate wish u all the best  Ras


----------



## duchieman (Dec 19, 2012)

There it is! Congrats Jig and Mrs. J! Such great news.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I literally smoked my last herb late last night. So I think a branch or two should go on top the furnace this morning.
> 
> Here's some shot looking out my windows... no way I'm going outside just to take pictures for you guys lol. Then I'd have to put on pants. haha
> 
> View attachment 2443333View attachment 2443334View attachment 2443335View attachment 2443336View attachment 2443337View attachment 2443338View attachment 2443339


The family and I are coming to your place for X-mas!
The kids have never even seen snow!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys no deer sausage over here. Sorry to say. Had a big day. Went to see my buddy who's locked up at his new facility. They moved him back to Cali to finish out his time. He said the absolute earliest he's going to be out is Jan 31. So no worried on cutting things earlier than hoped for... and no worried drying and all that. So I feel better about that. Going to be some heavy hitting Dog kush at 10 weeks 12/12.
> 
> While I was visiting my went to the grocery store and bought a pregnancy test. Took it right there in the store bathroom. Darkest line I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


I just read this post....

Damn bro this is the best news I have heard in a while!!

I am so happy for you 2!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone. Really means a lot. I'm excited about the months to come.

Took a few pictures this morning.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

And 10 weeks you say?? mmmmm.... And damn i was overestimating the size of your closet, or underestimating the size of your girls. either way awesome work.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't think anyone has any idea how small my closet it, unless they've seen it. When I touch the back wall, my shoulder is outside the room. I do alright pulling a pound from 7 sq.ft.

And bassman, my parents will be here for xmas, so you guys will most likely have to sleep in the attic lol. The kids could stay in the cat house. I've stayed in there many nights. It's comfy.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't think anyone has any idea how small my closet it, unless they've seen it. When I touch the back wall, my shoulder is outside the room. I do alright pulling a pound from 7 sq.ft.
> 
> And bassman, my parents will be here for xmas, so you guys will most likely have to sleep in the attic lol. The kids could stay in the cat house. I've stayed in there many nights. It's comfy.


If its good enough for the cats......

I have a closet 24x24 and have trouble with temps with 216 watts of T-5 lighting in the summertime!
I dont know how you do it??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea Jig but when it was empty it looked so much bigger.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn jig those plants are beat to hell... Haha just pokin. Loving the color in there.
Big things coming from a small package for sure! Things are looking pretty ripe!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2012)

Dankity dankity hehe


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

I think the leaves are probably effected by the airflow as well. I have a similar set up to Jig and have two fans blowing air up the sides of the light tower. This has the effect of blowing the bigger outstretched fan leaves around, and then you get wind burn (perhaps it's more wind burn than light burn. Anyway, I am considering attaching those fans up on my roof and blowing air downwards over the plants and light tower. This I hope will not damage the leaves as much as an updraft.......m'm twee gulden.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. Really means a lot. I'm excited about the months to come.
> 
> Took a few pictures this morning.
> 
> View attachment 2448582View attachment 2448583View attachment 2448584View attachment 2448585View attachment 2448591View attachment 2448586View attachment 2448592View attachment 2448593View attachment 2448594View attachment 2448595View attachment 2448596View attachment 2448597View attachment 2448598View attachment 2448599View attachment 2448600View attachment 2448601View attachment 2448602View attachment 2448603


very nice there!!!!! Is that a purple headband pheno of a dog I can see there???? Looks dank as!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 20, 2012)

hey dude girls r looking sweet and purple. Love goes out to the fresh household. all this talk of babies if getting me all bloody, lol H is all independent now walking around climbing doing and getting (within limits) so well behaved. got to get wedding out the way 1st.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> getting me all bloody,.


 what the hells Westy doing to ya love? lol.
Broody me thinks?


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2012)

lol i fink dats da auto correct at work there lol. Might be bump buddys in the spring lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 20, 2012)

flipping auto spell on the kindle.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2012)

DON"T KiLL ThE PRINCESS WEST lol

Thanks for popping by and saying hello.

And yes, wind burn, that's a reason my plants look so green, I mean sick.  I think they are pretty lol.

Thanks again everyone for the kinds words about both my wife and my plants.  I really love you guys.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> DON"T KiLL ThE PRINCESS WEST lol
> 
> Thanks for popping by and saying hello.
> 
> ...



You know I was refering to that post in the 600 right? Like you said, the fact that the leaves 6 friggin inchees away from the bare 1k are still alive is a mericle... and I know about the wind burn. Your definetly doing something right!
Stay high my friend.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2012)

So what about my suggestion and reversing the fans to blow downward mate? I am thinking of doing it, just need to drill fuck off holes in the ceiling - solid concrete reinforced with metal rods! And it causes a right mess as you can imagine so I'd need to shift all my plants first...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it would be good for the plants' sake, but not sure it would help temps as it would be blowing the hot air down, instead of the cool air up. However, it may actually cool things off by blowing the hot air into filter to suck it out.

I'd say it definitely worth trying out. Could be a big hit. ?

And I knew what both you guys were talking about. It's all good. I still like every one here lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 20, 2012)

If fan mounting is any issue you could move your extraction up top to pull out hot air as the fan moves it up. Maybe with a peice of ducting.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

continuation of my theory. Cold air is heavier than hot air. Draw cool air into the cab and have the inlet ventying into the top of the cab. This way the cool air would naturally fall down over the plants. With the fans mounted up top they are helping the cool air be blown down over the plants. Replicating natures way - kind of. Your suction is at the bottom so in turn this should also help draw everything down there.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 21, 2012)

Wait, are you thinking for my setup or yours? Or both? Or just in general? lol

I've gots to keep my inlet at the bottom as the cool air hitting the rez first keeps my water temps cool... but I love the idea in general and think it might work quite well.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

I have been thinking of it for mine, but I am sure it could be applied to yours. I was actually thinking of splitting the inlet and having some out top, and some out bottom. More duct but it could also be done on yours I guess......(talking like I have actually seen yours in person and shook hands with it).


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2012)

The sun is shining and I'm going on a date with my beautiful wife. Let's see if I can keep from fucking it up somehow lol.

Hope you guys are all having a wonderful day and weekend.

Life is good.  

(especially in southern california) 
[youtube]OL_JC0bxpTM[/youtube]

[youtube]1g_G6f4_iGM[/youtube]


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 22, 2012)

just stay away from the "little moroccan feks"


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2012)

That's funny!   

Haven't messed things up yet! I'm doing well with being a good subject. It's the weekend, and apparently that means I have to do silly things. Off to make the wife happy lol.

Stay good guys.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2012)

got to the music this morning Sunday lol, hatty immediately grabbed her hello kitti trumpet when i hit play funny as fuck lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> The sun is shining and I'm going on a date with my beautiful wife. Let's see if I can keep from fucking it up somehow lol.
> 
> Hope you guys are all having a wonderful day and weekend.
> 
> ...


......


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2012)

I've cut down a couple Banana plants and decided something. I'm not running 10 plants anymore. The corners always turn out like shit... I don't think I'll get an ounce between the two plants. Might not even get half an oz between the two. Sad little charlie brown type plants. It's all good though because the other 3 on each level are fat. Cut a couple Dog branches down that are probably a half oz to themselves.

Going to church with my lady today. I'm doing all sorts of things to stay on her good side lately. Only took me 6 years to begin to figure out this marriage thing lol.

Hope you guys have a good Sunday.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn Jig 








Do you think there is anything you could do to maximize space? or do you not mind missing some real estate?
Also, i think youv'e known for a while to just ride the waves of waves that are womans emotions, to stay on the "good side:. I think you just feel like you should put in the extra effort which is great. you were great before i'm sure it'll be even better when she can't have a seat without you being right there.  have a good one.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 23, 2012)

You could just let the other plants grow into the corners a bit. You do subscribe to the notion that fans feed the whole plant so in theory that would work better for the corners as compared to a complete plant in the corner that is shaded from the light totally. Did that make any sense at all, it did in my head.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2012)

It absolutely makes sense chaka. You can see it at work in my closet. There are branches from the side plants tucked back in the corner, they are fat nugs even though there was no light back there.... it was from the other part of the plan in light feeding them. It'd be better to have less plants anyways.

I'm thinking about getting clones in the next few days.... get the next grow on the road.

And yeah T... I've finally realized what it means to put in that extra effort. She's been real happy... keeps asking me what's going on, why are you being so nice, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2012)

It makes me happy making my lady happy


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha fucking great!


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL jingle jigz budz lol. I need to cut some thing tomorrow


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice one Charlie Brown. lol

Glad your date's going good. kiss-ass 


I like bouncing my fans off the corners and walls, letting that take the initial impact and forcing the other air to move around as a result. 

Glad life is good for you man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry crimbo to you n missus Jig! and lest we forget, tiny jig!

have a good one lad!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2012)

Cheers Don. Hope you and the lass have a great one as well. 

Here's to a boxing day miracle at old trafford!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't spoil it afore we get started lol. 

In the words of kev Keegan, I'd love it if we beat them LOVE IT... 

Have a good one mate


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Jingle Bells Jiggle and fam!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2012)

hit it hard jig, and when you think you had enough, start your jigging bro!
Have a great one mate


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a smokey happy day Jig and fam


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey i hadn't checked in and wished the Jigtrain happy Holidays and family too! So much to be thankful for this year man!!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh course a...well week late but congrats with everything Jig. Hope all is well. Are you going to be staying with the same strains for next grow? 

I think I'm going to start mine in the next couple days. Everything finally came together quite nicely.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure about strains for the next round. I'll let you guys know when I do.

Thanks for stopping in for a holiday hello everyone. Hope you guys are having good times wherever you are. Went to see Lincoln in the theaters tonight. It was definitely a movie.

Tomorrow I start cutting down the week 9 harvest. So far I have about 18 grams of Banana, and about 2.5 oz of Dog in jars.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2012)

Start growing from seed man! Let the next level of gardening enjoyment commence!


----------



## fishindog (Dec 27, 2012)

Jig congrats things are looking just as good as i remember last time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2012)

we even played like the keegan era, just attack and hope you score more  i honestly thought we'd got the draw. fucking 90 minute goal ffs. i was foaming.

Hope you had a good crimbo lad!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2012)

What a treat that would have been. Them late goals are the worst. I think spurs would be top the table if the games ended at 80 minutes (or some shit statistic like that).

Christmas was grand. Had a lovely visit with my folks and a good time was had by all. And my wife is still pregnant which is the only thing I could wish for, so things couldn't be better really. Off to see the doc this morning. Hopefully he will say alls well.

Been stopping by the post office everyday!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

all statistics are shit.


Wassup Jig?


----------



## supchaka (Dec 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What a treat that would have been. Them late goals are the worst. I think spurs would be top the table if the games ended at 80 minutes (or some shit statistic like that).
> 
> Christmas was grand. Had a lovely visit with my folks and a good time was had by all. And my wife is still pregnant which is the only thing I could wish for, so things couldn't be better really. Off to see the doc this morning. Hopefully he will say alls well.
> 
> Been stopping by the post office everyday!


What did I miss thats coming to the PO?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> all statistics are shit.
> 
> 
> Wassup Jig?


Just got back from the doc. Saw my baby's heart beat. It looked good. Stronger than what I remember seeing the other times. Today's visit was just for questions and answers for the most part. Now we just need to cross our fingers and let me wife get lots of rest.

Other than that I've been playing video games a lot more in the past couple weeks since school ended. I've also been clearing stuff out, cleaning out old computers and cleaning out the attic, etc. Been working out a tiny bit... a little goes a long way. I've been feeling good lately. Haven't watch much TV or sports lately. I guess the lakers actually won a couple lol. I got some Christmas gift cards to spend soon, and I bought some stuff to do work around the house. I have a lot to do.

I'm going to cut down a lot of plants over the next couple days. I think I'll leave one Dog and one Banana going for 10 weeks. The other 2 Banana's and the one Dog left will get the chop. There is quite a bit of herb in there. I'm somewhat happy with the quantity. Quality I don't think is as good as last run I did Dog and Banana. Oh well. we'll see if the 9 week is any stronger than the 8 week stuff. It should be, right?

Oh, and I might be in a book about MJ. I'll keep you posted on that.



supchaka said:


> What did I miss thats coming to the PO?


Tea! I'm getting a care package from the UK.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool beans jig My Girls sis just had her twins on the 18th three months early. they were 1lb and 1.8lbs girl and boy. She took no care of herself and it is showing through them and herself. Looks like imma new uncle and will be influencing them like her other three. their father missed the birth, he's in prison. other than that my holidays wee gravy.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like you got your hands full T. Wish you the best with it. 

Jig sounds like you're on a roll bruh in all aspects. Keep at it.

You guys have suggestions for which I should start with: Deep Psychosis, Qrazy Quake, Sour Cherry, and Smelly Cherry? I got 10 of each but I only have room to bring 4 to harvest in my tent. I was thinking three seeds of each of the first three listed. thoughts.....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure why but I would do the DP and two cherries. Can't go wrong really.

Haven't started trimming yet... I should get to that. Yay Friday!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool beans jig My Girls sis just had her twins on the 18th three months early. they were 1lb and 1.8lbs girl and boy. She took no care of herself and it is showing through them and herself. Looks like imma new uncle and will be influencing them like her other three. their father missed the birth, he's in prison. other than that my holidays wee gravy.


Damn thats tiny. Our little one was nearly a pound at 21 weeks. Makes me feel good though. If she could have those tiny little things that early, we should be able to pull this one out. It's also nice the hospital we go to now has one of the best baby centers in the country. (i don't think baby center is what they call it though lol)


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 28, 2012)

Just an ICU unit is the term I believe. I'm kinda baked right now, though, and have drank half of a Racer IPA, so I'm pretty much drunk, too, andI could be wrong.

Natal unit?

It's a fucking unit. I know that. For sure.

edit: You are having this baby, btw. I've decided it.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

Why do I have your wifes telephone number on my phone douche bag? lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2012)

There was an article on tonights CBS news that stated that premies given super saturated oxygen has a very high survival rate with no ill effects.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

cool, cof. the twins are so small. and the girl @ 1lb is tiny like a toy. but she is underdeveloped and they are gonna do catscans on her brain to check for bleeding. prehancy n birth are crazy. im sure you will be ready jig.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 28, 2012)

We'll keep the good thoughts going for them, T.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Natal unit?
> 
> It's a fucking unit. I know that. For sure.
> .


I been to Zulu Natal?....is that different? No mention of units there?!!?!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 29, 2012)

I think it's generally referred to as the Natal Unit.

Seeds planted. I went with my original picks. I'll let you all know once I have a journal started. (Unless you wanna watch seeds germ...hah.)


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2012)

It's snowing!!!!

WTF? Are we not allowed to write in all caps? I wrote it's snowing in caps and it turns it to that when I hit save, how weird.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to hear things are cruising bud! I was just thinking of you over the Christmas cheer and thought I would drop in and wish a happy new year! he he

Peace Bro! 
Happy Holidays my friend!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

Alright D, hows tricks cheif. Got a DOG falling the morra, same nasty girl, how long do you think they first pip's will last if kept well? As much as i would like to pop another im holding them tight and more than chuffed with the one ive been growing from the kick off. i gave one to pukka with a different dog seed i got from the caveman ? Dont know if he's had a chance to give it a go, The few i got that she gave up in summer was a pure gift man! Only 10-12 but the 2 ive grew were like clones and no nanners 

I'll catch you on the flip bro

jambo


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2012)

who you talking to, few too many shandy's lad? lol.....



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright D, hows tricks cheif. Got a DOG falling the morra, same nasty girl, how long do you think they first pip's will last if kept well? As much as i would like to pop another im holding them tight and more than chuffed with the one ive been growing from the kick off. i gave one to pukka with a different dog seed i got from the caveman ? Dont know if he's had a chance to give it a go, The few i got that she gave up in summer was a pure gift man! Only 10-12 but the 2 ive grew were like clones and no nanners
> 
> I'll catch you on the flip bro
> 
> jambo


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 30, 2012)

We can has pics, Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

RonSwanson said:


> We can has pics, Jig?


I got more too!

Banana


Dog Kush



Others


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

View attachment 2460183

Algae? Something a little tape wont fix.... Then again if it aint broke dont fix it! lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol... I thought there was more than this, but here you go:

Dog


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

!!!dank!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 2460183
> 
> Algae? Something a little tape wont fix.... Then again if it aint broke dont fix it! lol


LoL.... gives the haters on youtube something to talk shit about. I've thought about taping it, but then I don't know what's growing in it lol. The way I see it, ads some nutes or something ha. I clean it after each grow, takes about 6 or 7 weeks to get green again.

I could even buy some tubing that's solid colored and not worry about it. I do need a new one. Speaking of new, I think I'm going to retool a bit after this grow. New bulb, inline fan, possibly ballast, couple bottles of snake oil. I'm also considering doing soil on the bottom level, only fill the top row of the hydro? Not sure.

Thanks for checking things out whodat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

well i'll be damned if that doesn't look the double of the pheno i've been chasing for fucking donkeys years. looks delightful that jig man. nice work.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

There is a mother around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

intercontinental fairy


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn Jig looking fresh in here. Keep shining like a star, or something.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 30, 2012)

Shine bright like a diamond


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

Cheers bobo. Had a fun drive around in the snow. It's nice out there.

Here's the top cola of a Dog plant. It must be 3 feet long.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Shine bright like a diamond


That mother fucking song gets so stuck in my head. Kinda pissed you brought it up right now. It will now be with me for the next few hours lol.

The new closet is looking good chaka.

Here's Sunday around the jig house. Snowy trees, cold cats, and a seagull flying over the lake (even though it's freezing). The last picture has the bird in it.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 30, 2012)

Its a winter wonderland! The other pics of the trees, cat, snow and whatnot are cool too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

is it me or have peeps pics been disappearing? couldn't see whodats blue pit pics and a few others in various threads?! it's gremlins in the works i tell thee! cant see jigs cola wtf


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Lookin good jig, Hope yot some nice new years smoke 4 yourself.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Dec 31, 2012)

Don I've been noticing that too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

right along with the weird bots.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah Im flying blind here too! wtf


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2012)

for real u guys cant see me pics? How shitty.

Happy new years eve. LoL, I'm so out of the loop, was talking to a good friend today and he asked what I was going to do, what my plans were. I was like, well, I'll probably trim some, eat lunch, photograph some properties..... what are you doing today?

Oh, right, it's a special day today. Guess I'll put on some fancy underwear or something.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

I might go out to eat Jig. Maybe see fireworks Uptown. Don't really know, my girl want to chill with her mom and aunt:-/ her mom has the biggest vacuum lungs ever, luckily she cant handle my goods.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2012)

Vacuum lungs are bad lol. Good thing your gear is too strong. I put a guy out one time on my herb, he was an RIU'r and I thought he could hang. Guess the stuff he grows wasn't that potent and he had a little time on my stuff. Freaked out a little and took off.... ended up driving around for 2 hours lost. He was staying 5 minutes from where we smoked.

Sorry to say I don't think the smoke from this batch is all that good. I'm quite disappointed, but just because I didn't step things up. The quality is still there... just not what I would want. It's like an 8, instead of the 9 I wanted. Maybe the 10 week I take next weekend will do the job.

Also, just something I wanted to say out loud. I might go back to italy to collect a journal I found in an abandoned building. Not sure when, but probably before the baby comes, so before Aug, and probably not anytime around when it's due in case it's early... so probably before June. I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

Italy sounds like a fun excursion.

sorry to hear about your means not meeting your expectations. If I remember, you had a lot of moisture in the room....to where it was dripping. Do you think that might be part of the problem?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2012)

There are a few things that were different this run that I think could have contributed. One of them being less airflow than before. Hence the water on the leaves from not evaporating. My thinking is maybe the plants weren't able to transpirate (big word alert, not even sure it's the right word)


FUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK. I just killed my bong. 

Fuck. 

Damn.

We'll chat later.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 31, 2012)

other than *breaking your bong*, it sounds like you've got it figured out.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn Jig, guess you gotta take money from the italy trip, Baby J. Fresh ain't paying for that, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol... think I'll just save the money for something else. I don't use the bong anyways, only comes out when friends are over. The real bummer is the thing was our Engagement piece. Wife bought it for me. She said she'd get me a 'baby bong' to replace it, we'll see.

Thing has lasted over 6 years, not bad for a glass bong. sigh

So about the plants. Less airflow, maybe less action from the less breathing. I didn't use silica this round. Not sure that had anything to do with quality, but maybe quantity. I did the bare bulb thing, so they were absolutely pounded with light like never before... and because of that things were hotter this round than ever before. Plus these are the odd plants who took a month to root, from being rooted already lol.

Who knows. I'm going to retool so next round should be banging. I am thinking 3 options for clones. Visit 209cali for some new BB strains, visit strictly seedless for Dog and Banana again, or I could save some driving and waste some money buying some from my co-op. I don't think I'd actually pay for clones though. I also got another buddy, but don't know if he has any ready for me.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2012)

merry new years Jigfresh my old mucka hope the next year is super awesome for you and all you love mate and those who love you, so I guess im wishing it to my self cuz I fall in that category lol. Have a good one mate.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new years to you Mr. West. It's already 2013 where you are now.  hooorayyyy. Let's hope for big things!!!! and yeah, you do fall in that category lol.

To everyone who reads this, thank you for being a special part of my life. I hope you all had a good 2012 and have an even better 2013. While we can't always get away from hardships and heartaches, let them not be so hard and not hurt so much this year.

Lots of love to you all.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Mucho love for ya too Jig. I have a feeling its gonna be a frosty 2013


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm antsy so I think I'm going to go buy some clones. They are just down the road, have great reviews and have a good selection.

I'm thinking either:

Chernobyl - TGA, 
Platinum Blue Jack (pre98 x blueberry x jack herrer), 
Sour Diesel. 

I was looking at their Thai Fire OG too. But think I'd rather do two of the 3 above. Any input???


CHERNOBYL (60% Sativa Hybrid)TGA Subcool Seeds ( Jack The Ripper cross with Arcata Trainwreck )~ 550gm/mUp2 @ 60 DaysWell organized growth, short and bushy, all foliage coated in trichomesPotent Lime Tasting Buds, Pungent Skunky smell

PLATINUM BLUE JACK (THC PLANTS LABS) Genetics: Pre98 cross with DJ Shorts BlueBerry cross with Jack Herer (Sensi Labs)Grows mostly tall and bushy, a Sativa hybrid with extreme potential in both directions when timed properly, will finish heavy laden with CBD if given 65 days, and very early at around 55 days will turn much higher THC values. A tall strain, with extra noticeable vigor outdoors! Taste is one of a kind blue jack with added weight due to platinum kush..~600gm/m2 @ 60 Days

SOUR DIESEL(Reservoirs Original 1992) Classic 90% Sativa ( Chemo cross with Mexican Landrace )This classic diesel pungent aroma mixes with a subtle soothing sour lime flavor, and the resulting effect has astounded and stimulated the mind and body for years and years to come. These plants are extremely hardy, rigid, secure, and well-yielding. Easy to grow, and easy to feed. These buds will swell and achieve a neon-green finish unlike any other flower, and will continue to be profound in the breeding programs of many.~600gm/m2 @ 75 Days

THAI FIRE OG (THC PLANTS LABS) Genetics: Thai Stick (Gypsy Nirvana) cross with Fire OG (OGRaskal&#8217;s Fire cut 4Gen Backcrossed)Extremely useful OG hybrid achieving excessive crystallization with a durable indoor / outdoor design. Notable mold and pest resistance. Fire OG was selected only after backcrossing achieved stability. Excellent strain for the grower with patience and adequate grow space.~550gm/m2 @ 70 Days


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 2, 2013)

chernoble sounds interesting. I've recently grown a jack the ripper / jake blues that was an excellant smoke...so much so that I have a clone and she is a permanent part of the grow.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2013)

Platinum blue jack sounds good too. I'd prolly do that and the sour d


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm liking the first two. I was looking at some TGA strains before I acquired some BB gear


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Platinum blue jack sounds good too. I'd prolly do that and the sour d


I'd go with these too, but i have a thing for anything with pre-98 bubba in it.


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like the sour diesel cut and the Thai fire og please mr J


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 2, 2013)

Too late muckers. Already ordered 3 sour d, 3 chernobyl. However, a friend might get a few of those... so I may order others. At least every one seems to agree on the Sour D.

So I'm thinking of running the top level of my tubes.... then not running the bottom, and putting soil plants in. I want to go to soil, but am scared to run a whole grow on soil and have it suck. A question for you guys. Do the shape of pots matter. Like if I made my own square pots that were only 8 inches deep but large in area, is that the same/ worse as a regular shape pot? I'd like to get the most soil using the least height.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm hoping for some sour D or strawberry sour d soon. but i did sour D a while back and was impressed with the quality and yield. And in my personal experience, MJ plants like deeper pots, they grow faster in deeper pots. They also like square pots better(the roots do). I'm thinking at 8 inches high is kind of short but idk how much space you want to take up. will it be like a planter? my rule of thumb in these plastic pots i use is an ounce harvest per gallon, but since switching to organic i am missing my mark pretty bad.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Too late muckers. Already ordered 3 sour d, 3 chernobyl. However, a friend might get a few of those... so I may order others. At least every one seems to agree on the Sour D.
> 
> So I'm thinking of running the top level of my tubes.... then not running the bottom, and putting soil plants in. I want to go to soil, but am scared to run a whole grow on soil and have it suck. A question for you guys. Do the shape of pots matter. Like if I made my own square pots that were only 8 inches deep but large in area, is that the same/ worse as a regular shape pot? I'd like to get the most soil using the least height.


As long as there's area for the water to get to I wouldn't worry so much about the shape. Just more on the volume of soil and how long the veg plan is.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2013)

Jig, am I mistaken or didnt you start a batch of supersoil a while ago? 

And you know Im liking the sound of going soil  

(I feel) it would be much easier to cater to the needs multiple strains going. In hydro I didnt mix because some strains feed allot more than others and I didnt want anything being held back because a different strain in the system couldn't handle it.

As for your containers,,,, more roots more fruits is my motto  If they get out of hand you can always train the hell out of them as you go.


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2013)

To get the most out of your soil area, I would just put one large container in the bottom and grow all the soil plants in that. It will be far more effective than using pots. Essentially you would just be creating a soil bed in the bottom of your cupboard.
Don't listen to people who say plants can't share pots or growing medium...that's bs imo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

aye it's hardly like they don't share a field in nature


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

Speaking of funnny. I love how on seeds and strain description they list outdoor / indoor. Like a plant won't grow in one or the other?

Can't say I'm super pleased with the clone place... they texted me at 11pm to tell me my meeting place is 10 minutes further than i already thought it was. Ah well, as long as the plants are nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

wish we had something like that in the uk.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

It's worth moving to cali just for the fun we have with weed. It's everywhere. And everyone grows. Amazing the price still stays up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

never underestimate the power of greed eh jig. who would kill the golden goose...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> never underestimate the power of greed eh jig. who would kill the golden goose...


lol the feds did, and weed prices are on the rise thanks to them here in ca.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

For real. I've felt it pull at me a couple times and shocks me that I will entertain the devils offers. I'm glad I've never wanted to hoard money.

And speaking of prices. $12 for a clone is standard. It's a clone for gods sake. I guess if I thought it so easy, I wouldn't need to buy them now would I, LOL.

Oh yeah... and wax/ budder/ bho goes for $50+ a gram.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2013)

All man new seeds!!Pics when they come.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

the feds vs states law thing is so stupid. but i guess it's keeping people in jobs and more people sober lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

Don, when we was talking about alcohol in the US I was gonna send you a link... I'll just post it. It's the list of alcohol laws by state. No need to read it all... just get a load of how LONG the list is. Craziness I tell ya.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alcohol_laws_by_state_in_the_United_States

So... about today. Went off really well. The clones look BEAUTIFUL. Really happy with things. Lots of roots, nice size, nice leaves, nice color. Just really nice all around. I'm drooling over the Sour D. Leaves look lovely. I also went by home depot and Joanns fabric. I have a plan. Going to put the pots on the floor, on each side of the new smaller rez. I'll post up some pics in a bit. Dinner's ready.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

Dog

New supplies

New Rez

New pots (to be)

Clones (3 sour d, 3 chernobyl)


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Dont go putting those babies directly into any supersoil now  Soo stoked for you.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

Yewww! Nice looking babies there, Jig. I just got some new ones today, too. Happy Birthday to us!!   Can't wait to see what they turn into.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

those bairns look nice n healthy man, dog bud looks massive. nice work man

that list of alcohol laws is crazy. i remember havin to bust a gut trying to get to the liqueur store before 5-6 when i was over roadtripping with my buddies. place was rammed with 5 mins to go!


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to the folks there, but all I can say is,  UTAH!!!!


jigfresh said:


> Don, when we was talking about alcohol in the US I was gonna send you a link... I'll just post it. It's the list of alcohol laws by state. No need to read it all... just get a load of how LONG the list is. Craziness I tell ya.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alcohol_laws_by_state_in_the_United_States
> 
> So... about today. Went off really well. The clones look BEAUTIFUL. Really happy with things. Lots of roots, nice size, nice leaves, nice color. Just really nice all around. I'm drooling over the Sour D. Leaves look lovely. I also went by home depot and Joanns fabric. I have a plan. Going to put the pots on the floor, on each side of the new smaller rez. I'll post up some pics in a bit. Dinner's ready.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Utah, and fuck Idaho, and Colorado.... well. Colorado is cool now. But they didn't change their liquor laws until just a few years back. 3.2 beer and only bars were open on Sundays, never liquor store.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

And didn't utah just recently outlaw polygamy?

So I got the clones in a little DWC try to get their roots growing a little longer. I have only the two plants left flowering... they are starting to come down today. I have a bunch of dry herb now... the 9 week Dog is lovely. Can't wait to try the 10. The smell of my banana is out of this world. The smell of the dog is strong, but not as much as the last batch.  Still undecided on quality. It's hard to judge as I've been smoking like a chimney lately, and smoking a lot of hash too... so my tolerance is pretty high (for me at least). I just need some more money and I'll get some nutes at the hydro store, also order me up a new 1000w bulb.

I can't even tell you guys how excited I am by all this new stuff going on. The pots are going to be fun to make. I really enjoy sewing, just don't have the need to do it much. It's the craziest feeling to take fabric and thread and a sewing machine and actually Make something useful. It's like the feeling of building something from a bunch of material at home depot... only a little better, because sewing takes a bit more creativity I think. It's more artistic. Plus there are fun colors.

Oh... and I took a few pictures at Home Depot for you guys across the pond. To the guys in the US. You really can't understand without a visit... but DIY in the UK is shittier than growing in the sahara desert. You want a bucket in the UK for a DWC... good fucking luck. Might get one choice. 2 choices if it's the biggest superstore in the place. You guys would flip out walking around our stores. And the wild part is they got a Home Depot and Lowe's (same thing different brands) in every town... sometimes 3 in every town. Folks hang around the parking lot looking for people to give them work. Crazy crazy crazy

I'll post up the pics in a few minutes. I'm going to dump a whole bunch on you guys.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Did they?! I'm never driving through that state again. "Utah, yer dead to me now!"

Ah yes, Home DePot. A great place that is nearly impossible to navigate, but surely has 3 of what you need inside.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 4, 2013)

I spent a good hour at lowes yesterday trying to figure out what electrical stuff I wanted to pick up. Sometimes its too much! They sell literally 50 different kinds of electrical wire.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

It's basically always too much. Makes my head spin every time.

Pics will have to wait gents... my day just got way busy. But it's all good. Money to be made, and spent.

See yall later. Happy weekend. 2013 aint too bad.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Go get em Jig. Make dat $$$$$$$$


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh its friday, thanks for the reminder Jig! Go get it Jig!

Iv spent MANY hours at home improvement stores as youd probably guess.  I love building things.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

Back in full effect. Had a good time driving around, cleared my mind a little. One thing I thought on the road was the light green felt I'm going to make the pot out of is probably going to look really nasty by the time the grow is over. No big deal, just kinda funny.

Wife has been sick with a cold so my work load has increased, but the baby things are still good. She is constantly nauseous which is a good sign. We're looking at 8 full weeks on Tuesday. 40 weeks is what the docs usually shoot for. I'm good for 36 weeks... no need to get greedy. So that means just over 28 weeks of keeping our fingers crossed. Man, that's a long time. 3 grows in there.

Pics on the way.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

Bins!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... think I'll just save the money for something else. I don't use the bong anyways, only comes out when friends are over. The real bummer is the thing was our Engagement piece. Wife bought it for me. She said she'd get me a 'baby bong' to replace it, we'll see.
> 
> Thing has lasted over 6 years, not bad for a glass bong. sigh
> 
> ...


My Henny bong is severely cracked.
Our whole place has hard ceramic tiles over cement. I am gentle putting it down, but sometime it got a crack that is spreading.


That Platinum Blue Jack sounds amazing!
I love DJs gear as you know, and Jack Herer is a great sativa. I think everyone likes some pre 98....
I think any pheno could be great!
Sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I spent a good hour at lowes yesterday trying to figure out what electrical stuff I wanted to pick up. Sometimes its too much! They sell literally 50 different kinds of electrical wire.


chaka I coulda agree more. How many redundant size wire do you need. Even the stranding is the same. 



jigfresh said:


> Bins!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2466828View attachment 2466829View attachment 2466830View attachment 2466831View attachment 2466832View attachment 2466833View attachment 2466834View attachment 2466835


again with choices...hah.

I'm beginning to understand how this is a labor of love. Sounds like you got a good start on the projects.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

There is different types and sizes of wire for different things. Electricity is not for "playing around" in any way.... Please people be careful and use your head,,, if you don't know what your doing ONE HUNDRED PERCENT learn or find someone that does.

edit: I thought I was in the six... Still applies though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wife has been sick with a cold so my work load has increased, but the baby things are still good. She is constantly nauseous which is a good sign. We're looking at 8 full weeks on Tuesday. 40 weeks is what the docs usually shoot for. I'm good for 36 weeks... no need to get greedy. So that means just over 28 weeks of keeping our fingers crossed. Man, that's a long time. 3 grows in there.


You guys got this Jig! Sounds like it might be a girl, too  Yesss!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I guess we have a few things that make it likely to be a boy. Mainly the hormone she was on when we did the deed. So we'll see. Wife wants to find out this time, so we'll know when it's possible to. First appointment with the OB is Jan 31. It's a lady... still trips me out that there are female doctors. Not being sexist or anything, just remember when my mom worked in the hospitals. Ladies were nurses, men were doctors.

There were some nanners on my banana og. Just a couple. Guess they don't like going 10 weeks... or maybe it's the 4.5 weeks on strait water.

Still trimming


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Still trimming


anal trimmer!!! lol. Make sure and get them super neat now Jig!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

We will know soon enough then. There are sayings about morning sickness, but they could be just that. As long as its healthy, who cares. G'nite


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2013)

4.5 weeks of straight water seems like a damn long time!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm actually trimming quickly. Why I say still trimming is that I'm doing the final batch. This is the 10 week banana and 10 week dog. Should be nice smoke. I should be done with everything tomorrow depending on what the day has in store. Have been trying to get a hold of Fam to hang with him for his bday, but he's incomunicado.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm thinking he's either dead or dropped his phone in the toilet


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 5, 2013)

dibbs on a boy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2013)

diy mecca right there. i'm going to a big chain lace toay, lets compare later lol

don't think you'll need much luck against coventry today. toon might against brighton ffs


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck mate. I guess I shouldn't tell you my lady is calling our baby Brighton Mead. Must be a shitty feeling to know the state of your team this season. I thought you was being fatalistic when you said there was a relegation chance. Starting to see it now. Yikes!

EDIT: That's not what we will name the baby... just the working name while it is out of sight.

So here are the pics I promised:

Trimming in my bedroom


Pot


Trimming Banana OG in the living room


Last two plants. Dog on the bottom, Banana behind/ up top


Banana Nanners


New Generation. Sour D on the right. Chernobyl on the left.


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2013)

looking good jig,be nice if that banana og dusted that dog down low,mmmmmm


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 5, 2013)

Apparently there is work being done on reversing a Banana plant to spread the love. I've just heard whispers.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Apparently there is work being done on reversing a Banana plant to spread the love. I've just heard whispers.


Give me a cut of it, I'll hermie anything. Oh wait that was the old tent, I won't be able to hermie anymore right


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry fellas I had lost my phone at work! I will let you know when my next day off is on a weekend. Jig is one of my favorite smoking bros! I like when someone can load bowl after bowl all day long! Cant wait to blaze soon!!! Maybe we can get Chaka do a few skillets.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I like when someone can load bowl after bowl all day long!


Jig sounds like my kinda guy.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

I can see myself smoking with jig  and then whooping his ass in whatever games he plays lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2013)

Hes no slouch with a ps3 pad, quite impressive at the cod games.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol, we should all get online on cod and really see.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2013)

A shot across my bow. I accept your duel whodat. lol... that made me laugh. I'm alright, but LGP is the one to watch out for. She kicks ass.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

Fortunately I dont have a ps3, so you'll just have to take my word for it lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm a little rusty at the min on cod takes me a few games to get into my stride. I've been beating up zombies with cleavers and baseball bats with nails in dead island


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, I took a break from shooters because it was wearing on my nerves... been playing slower paced games these days like assissins creed and PC games that don't even require a joystic, just a couple buttons on the keyboard.

Kinda messed up today and left the lids off jars while I took a nap. They were just supposed to be off for a minute or two. Everything seems to be mighty crispy. Hope it wets back up with the jar closed.

Closet is looking closer to how it's going to be. I think I'm going to do plants on the lower level so the soil ones will be near the same height. And I think I'll do a horizontal light with a big bowl/ stadium/ half circle type screen for the plants. It felt good giving everything a good cleaning.

The clones are looking good. Roots are growing a little bit. Slowly but surely for the first few days I suppose. Would love for them to start blowing up. And I need to sew my pots... will do that today, so I can get the soil in them... and get the plants in the soil. Man how exciting.

Makes me laugh that a bunch of people around are finally thinking of going from soil to hydro now that I go the other way. Not sure I'll ever give it up completely though because of the whole vacations thing. Still don't have anyone close and reliable to check on things when I'm gone, so soil will have to be used when I'm not planning any trips.

Happy Monday!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm leaning to hydro cuz I want to go a week without opening my room!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

I really don't like this stage of growing. The whole 'keep the clones alive' stage. It's gut wrenching... ok, maybe not that dramatic, maybe just annoying. I want to start things off get a big light in there and get things moving!!!! Just have to wait for the plants lol.

The power strip I've been using for 4 years just blew up (aka stopped working). I'm amazed it worked that long.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 7, 2013)

I got FIFA 13, its pretty good! Although I get my ass kicked on line but its still fun!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

All sounds good jig  a little leaf in the jar for a few hrs should get the moisture content back up!  I learned that lil trick the the D-miester.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I really don't like this stage of growing. The whole 'keep the clones alive' stage. It's gut wrenching... ok, maybe not that dramatic, maybe just annoying. I want to start things off get a big light in there and get things moving!!!! Just have to wait for the plants lol.


I agree. I feel like the watering process is very fragile at this point too... I actually used to do better with seeds. I think part of what I don't like about it is the rockwool. When I've made my own clones in the past in rapid rooters it has always seemed to make everything easier. My experience with rockwool has always been to just water the rockwool the first couple days until the roots are starting to spread out, then start watering the medium. Otherwise I've had the soil get soggy and the plants hate it. I stopped using party cups for my clones for that very reason.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright soil/ coco peeps. I'm going to make my own pots. I'm wondering about dimensions. For a 5 gallon pot in the area I have I can do:

8" x 8" x 17" tall (tall skinny)

8" x 24" x 6" (very wide but short)

Or anywhere in the middle. Any thoughts?


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2013)

I water every third day, so long weekends are okay. Anything else I call in the kabouters!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> All sounds good jig  a little leaf in the jar for a few hrs should get the moisture content back up!  I learned that lil trick the the D-miester.


I'm gonna have to remember that one just in case. Good look man. 



jigfresh said:


> I really don't like this stage of growing. The whole 'keep the clones alive' stage. It's gut wrenching... ok, maybe not that dramatic, maybe just annoying. I want to start things off get a big light in there and get things moving!!!! Just have to wait for the plants lol.
> 
> The power strip I've been using for 4 years just blew up (aka stopped working). I'm amazed it worked that long.





jigfresh said:


> Alright soil/ coco peeps. I'm going to make my own pots. I'm wondering about dimensions. For a 5 gallon pot in the area I have I can do:
> 
> 8" x 8" x 17" tall (tall skinny)
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm with you on the keeping alive bit. Only difference is from seed in my case. As far as the pots go; we all know I'm a novice, but thinking from a logical standpoint I'd say the wide short one as it has more volume for root growth. I suppose it would also depend on how large you want to let em get as well. In a fabric pot, in an ideal world, the roots would be airpruned once they reach the walls of the pot and growth of other roots would take place. Idk ultimately. hah.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2013)

Wide and short will give you more surface area and better aeration so I'd go for that one.


----------



## RonSwanson (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, I took a break from shooters because it was wearing on my nerves... been playing slower paced games these days like assissins creed and PC games that don't even require a joystic, just a couple buttons on the keyboard.
> 
> Kinda messed up today and left the lids off jars while I took a nap. They were just supposed to be off for a minute or two. Everything seems to be mighty crispy. Hope it wets back up with the jar closed.
> 
> ...


Heh me and my buddy go rounds talking about the pros and cons of soil vs. hydro. I've never done soil and him vice versa. I guess you just go with what you know. 

I'm excited that you're doing soil! You go and make all the hydro ---> soil mistakes and write about it so I can avoid them  Whatcha got goin?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Kinda messed up today and left the lids off jars while I _*took a nap*_.
> Happy Monday!!!


You don't even have a good excuse!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm running chernobyl and sour D. 

And you are too right chaka. You are a little a late on the shallow pot thing. I already started cutting for the tall one. Maybe I'll do one of each?


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2013)

http://rootpouch.com/how-to-buy
I use these and don't get the thimbleout at all lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

That's so boring lol. Plus I'd only be able to fit the 2 gallon pots in my space.

Last of the Dog


Her roots


New reservoir... the soil pots will be place where the cats are.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

loving those colours jig man, and the kitties be like, we was doing nuthin honest guv lol


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

Look rock solid mate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Wide and short will give you more surface area and better aeration so I'd go for that one.


agree'd, but long N skinny give more downward space for growth(roots) which makes a big difference because roots grow down once they hit the bottom the plants get stretchy. Dunnit million times before i learned.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

dog looks stunning jig, i hope somebody is keeping it safe for you because i can imagine you will be growing that again?.

on the fabric pots dealio i always prefer tall and thin but i do sog style grows so i can cram the plants in and still have a decent amount of medium. if you do short and wide you will not be able to fit as many pots in. 

tall and thin pots will fall over more easily but the plants will have a strong hold in the medium. if the medium is only shallow the plants themselves will fall over when they get heavy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> dog looks stunning jig, i hope somebody is keeping it safe for you because i can imagine you will be growing that again?.
> 
> on the fabric pots dealio i always prefer tall and thin but i do sog style grows so i can cram the plants in and still have a decent amount of medium. if you do short and wide you will not be able to fit as many pots in.
> 
> tall and thin pots will fall over more easily but the plants will have a strong hold in the medium. if the medium is only shallow the plants themselves will fall over when they get heavy.


Oh yea, SOG was part of my reasoning for taller pots.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Good to see you GHB.

And thanks to everyone for the input. I managed to cut the pieces for one pot last night before taking wife to choir. She's still a bit sick so I'm on super husband duty. I'll sew it up today and put some soil in it.

Been reading up on compost tea, need to step up my knowledge base for this grow. Thankful to have you guys along for the ride.

I've been thinking of starting a new journal for this as it's such a departure from the flooded tube thing.

Good to see you too T. Hope it's been a good new year so far. lol... tying your shoe on new years... that's funny. See what you need to do is keep fooling her like that. Do it like 12 times or something. Then one day when you finally do it for real, she'll be shocked out her mind. My proposal was so awkward, we still make fun of me for it. I still don't know what the fuck I was doing... I'd be embarrassed... but that shit is hard. Ain't no little thing putting yourself out there like that if she says no... or putting yourself into that kind of commitment if she says yes. Shit my lady didn't say anything... just stood there tearing up. After like 30 seconds I said "You have to say SOMETHING".... HAHAHAHA. She said yes of course.

Then I ran up to some strangers and told them we just got engaged. Awwwwwww... I'm making myself cry now. Shit I'm soft. Balling like a baby over here lol. If wife wakes up right now she's gonna be like, why the fuck are you typing and crying lol.

I gotta go compose myself. I so wish I was joking. 

Fucking girl I am.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Lmfao It's i ok to get a little emotional.Free Willy 1 and 2, and Those sad animal adoption commercial are among many things that make tear up. What color fabric did you get?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Ha... it gets worse. I got green and purple.... our wedding colors lol. Different shades ours were. I've cut out the purple so far. I'm making square pots, with corners. Lot's of extra sewing, but also lots of extra fun.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol, probably not my color of choice. But it'll look awesome with the purple and green, the dirt and all the contrast in pics.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

tga colours, will make for an interesting grow room, looks like something c0NKEY would try.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> looks like something c0NKEY would try.


I've been thinking that since being at the fabric shop. She keeps popping into my head and I imagine some brightly colored pots would look perfectly fitting in her grow, whenever it gets up and running again.  I'm guessing she would have gone for pink and yellow or something.


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

i take it she has had her collar felt? i heard it on another thread


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't think no one knows what's up. But yeah, guess there's no more plants in her life for now. Fucking sucks that. I hate when I'm not growing by choice. If someone were forcing me from being with them I'd lose it.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

she's all good btw, I didn't post as I thought she might pop back on.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

so did you go for the cutting out one shape! or you not read my email yet ya doughball!!!



jigfresh said:


> Ha... it gets worse. I got green and purple.... our wedding colors lol. Different shades ours were. I've cut out the purple so far. I'm making square pots, with corners. Lot's of extra sewing, but also lots of extra fun.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471312


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

I didn't know you were suggesting it to me lol. You want me to whip one up for ya? Let me make my purple one first, then I can try the one stitch thing.

Ew... cat just farted at me.


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2013)

No, I don't want you to whip one up for me lol.l I sent the suggestion as I thought, a/ it would save you a lot of hassle, and b/ because it would make the pot stronger, other than that, yeh, I was kind of suggesting it to you since I sent you the email, lmfao....I didn't address it to someone else did I? Now I know why the cat farted at you, hehehe.



jigfresh said:


> I didn't know you were suggesting it to me lol. You want me to whip one up for ya? Let me make my purple one first, then I can try the one stitch thing.
> 
> Ew... cat just farted at me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

You know I'm a bit dense sometimes. You never said: this would be a good idea for you lol. Seriously, sometimes people can walk up to me and say, I have money to give away, and I'll say, Hmmmm... let's see if I can help you find someone to give it to.

Ha.... this is perfect:
[youtube]sLB-uMPj27s[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's my first pot!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks good. What about a tube-1 seam-and a round bottom-another seam. I'm a believer in the kiss principle.


cof


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

trust the old fart to find a simple way of doing things, lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 8, 2013)

That's funny shit man, I was so close to buying some cloth at the hobby store yesterday.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2013)

purrty lil thing that is.


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see den pots I'm subbed good stuff sour rules.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to the show herbbilly. I hope I do good with these pots.

Cof, I like the shape of the square, but what I did for the green pot was cut it almost like you suggested, but I am pinching where the seams will be. So just saving myself some cutting really. Dst suggested the same thing as you. I'm going to make one like that for the 3rd soil plant I'm giving to a friend.

Also, I listened to "Running like the Wind" on repeat the other day while trimming. Me and my wife heard that song a good 20 times I think.  Thanks!!!

Oh... and I made a little club 600 badge for the second pot.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 8, 2013)

600 badge FTW!
Looking awesome jig


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks again guys. I'm real pleased with how it turned out. I have my first question. The pot came out a bit larger around than I thought it would be, so when I place it in it's spot it rests against the side of the rez. There are things i can do to make this not so, but the question was: 

Is it bad for any reason having the pot up against the rez and/ or wall?

I thought maybe there was a drying out issue, or breathing issue. lol... such silly questions I have at this point.

If it is an issue I'm going to make the next one skinnier.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Should be fine I think.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Just watch out, the roots might grow into the Rez lol. I can't see any issue with that lad, except it could be a pain if you are pouring water in and it's seaping out the sides....carefull water pouring is recommended I guess.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

impressive skills jig! i can just about sew a button on.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

seems like it shouldn't be a prob jig. unless maybe your rez is violently shaking all day.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks again guys. I'm real pleased with how it turned out. I have my first question. The pot came out a bit larger around than I thought it would be, so when I place it in it's spot it rests against the side of the rez. There are things i can do to make this not so, but the question was:
> 
> Is it bad for any reason having the pot up against the rez and/ or wall?
> 
> ...


Against your wall I would see as a problem. The pots do get moist and the sheet rock will soak that up if touching. Slap a grocery bag barrier between the wall or something.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here's my first pot!!!
> 
> View attachment 2471919View attachment 2471921View attachment 2471928View attachment 2471938View attachment 2471949View attachment 2471955View attachment 2471959View attachment 2471958



Create a funky ass label and sell them online!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol, chakas avi should bang your avi f.m.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

Ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Match made in heaven. they got the hair thing going on.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

I need to show you guys the second pot.  So I made the second one skinnier and it turned out just the right size. It hold pretty much right at 5 gallons. I liked it so much I redid the first pot. It was simple, just made new edges. Hard to explain, but was easy. So now I have two tall skinny pots. 

Before


After (notice they are almost the same height 


Here's the club 600 patch. Didn't show up very well. Not the best stitching choice, but I am happy with how my work turned out. Not bad for nothing to trace.


And here are the clones. Sour D on top, Chernobyl on bottom. Part of me wants to just sew a couple more pots and run all soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you going to scrog out that bottom level?
Those pots are really sweet


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 9, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Against your wall I would see as a problem. The pots do get moist and the sheet rock will soak that up if touching. Slap a grocery bag barrier between the wall or something.


What chacka said!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 10, 2013)

hey dude just a few questions. did u sew the pots by hand or machine? and is it possible to insert some plastic in between the res and the pots. this might help as it res has a lip and it might stop the pots touching the condensation. some1 please pick me up if I'm incorrect


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

great minds LGP. Was thinking of using some plastic sheeting between the pots and the other stuff. It's not as bad now that they are both skinny. Before watering them (not sure if they'll change shape at all) nothing touches anything else (walls, pots, rez), so let's hope it stays that way.

I did all the sewing with a machine. I used outdoor/ heavy duty thread. It's almost like plastic (or probably is thread). Mantiszn brought up dyes, so I check if the felt will bleed in water and it does not, thanksfully. Thanks for the thought Mantis. Oh, and it's real nice, when I put some in water, it's basically water resistant lol. Not sure the right term, but it doesn't stay wet at all, just lets the water go through it. Anyhow, it all seems to hold up alright so far.

@whodat. Thanks bro. I was happy with how they turned out. I am pretty sure I'm going to scrog things out kinda like your wrap around scrog, think you ran the ?p in that. That way I can use the 'flat' and the walls. Am toying with the idea of pulling the top level of pipe out for more room for buds. ?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2013)

Might be worthwile putting trays or something underneath them Jig. Perhaps you are already going to do that....


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2013)

how long do you plan to veg in them tall pots?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

Felt pots ftw! Sick Jig, can't wait to see how this goes.... I agree with what LGP and Chaka said about the plastic in between pots and walls/ pots and res... but no use in repeating. Just my 2 cents. Lookin' good fella!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

I figured I'd put something beneath them, just hadn't figured what yet. 

I have absolutely no idea how long I'll veg. How long should I veg? And where should I put the hydro plants. lol... this is all seeming unnecesarily complicated doing hydro and soil. My reason for not going all soil is in case I don't yeild much... but I won't do that will I? Hmmmm. I got some thinking to do.

Mostly I'm worried about space in the closet with the big soil plants, vegging for a while. Maybe just 4 soil plants and that's it?

Thanks for checking things out everyone!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

4 plants, but veg them for awhile... maybe even some topping... that Sour D is gonna stretch like a motha tho... keeping her outta trouble will keep you busy. I grew Sour D from clone once and couldn't believe how much she stretched for me... solid 3x for the pheno I had.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2013)

no way you'll have a shabby yield with a 1k in a cupboard man lol it won't be up to hydro weight but it won't be that far off surely.


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you ever pinpoint the problem with ur clones? My sour strain (six years off first clone) does the same thing just stuck on pause. Thought it might be root problem but I dissected one and saw nothing visible. For years now I have just veged until I got sick of lookin at em. What I noticed we have in common is lengthwise folding/creasing on outer edges of fan leaves near end of flower. I haven't been able to fig that one out either. I don't know if its related or not had a pretty good read looking for those answers though thanks.


----------



## falonvanderwall (Jan 10, 2013)

Is it possible that someone used a product such as megabud in the res and not rinsed it out properly, ive done it a few times and they wont grow at all after


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

I have flashbacks to my original soil fail. Less than a quarter off two plants. They looked pretty much like this picture at harvest, no buds to speak of at all... and the smoke sucked. Was just trash.

This was when I was new (3.5 years ago). I can't do that bad lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Did you ever pinpoint the problem with ur clones? My sour strain (six years off first clone) does the same thing just stuck on pause. Thought it might be root problem but I dissected one and saw nothing visible. For years now I have just veged until I got sick of lookin at em. What I noticed we have in common is lengthwise folding/creasing on outer edges of fan leaves near end of flower. I haven't been able to fig that one out either. I don't know if its related or not had a pretty good read looking for those answers though thanks.





falonvanderwall said:


> Is it possible that someone used a product such as megabud in the res and not rinsed it out properly, ive done it a few times and they wont grow at all after


I never did figure it out no. The strange thing about it was the guy I got the clones from was having the same problem, so I'm guessing it was from his set-up? I mean, they came from the same mothers that gave both of us real good, fast rooting clones in the past, so maybe it was a product like you suggested falon.

I'm just real glad my new clones do not seem to have the same problem. Won't speak too soon though.


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2013)

imo...with all that medium,id let them veg for 4 weeks min(with lots of root attention)(as bobo has said)topping/lst'ing/ect
you deffo want a full root system in that medium,befor flower time.

if it was four of them lil purp pots,it would fill with roots faster,and stay a lil shorter

+++if all that medium is not full with roots,imo..it will add to the stretch a lot.


but im sure you will get it down with no hitches.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

I made another two pots, each with two pieces of felt and two stiches. I couldn't turn the corner to do it in one stitch. I need some more top soil and it snowed this morning, so I will wait for tomorrow to get it. Then I'll get to transplanting things and get this grow started proper. I guess I'll do 2 sour D, 2 chernobyl. Any more plants and that long a veg would be too much.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm excited for this to start. I like seeing people change growing methods, mediums, etc. I think it is a good way to test how well we listen to our plants.... and I think you're going to kill it. That's my prediction, at least. I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

genuity said:


> imo...with all that medium,id let them veg for 4 weeks min(with lots of root attention)(as bobo has said)topping/lst'ing/ect
> you deffo want a full root system in that medium,befor flower time.
> 
> if it was four of them lil purp pots,it would fill with roots faster,and stay a lil shorter
> ...


So do you transplant right before flower? or do you transplant way before and let roots grow in. Personally i tp on the day i put them in.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm glad you are excited too bro. I was just standing here thinking about how different it's going to be. No waterfall anymore, going to miss that sound actually. So yeah, not sure if I was clear before, but I'm going to do this soil thing all the way and take the tubes down. Don't worry, they won't go far in case i want to go back. Wife even suggested i run a bucket, next to the fabric pots, just because I know that would work... but I think that would be too much. One thing at a time.

In baby news, yesterday was the day in the cycle we lost our second one. So wife was really glad to get past that. Next hurdle is getting past 13 weeks which is the first trimester. Then it will be a little unnerving to reach 21 weeks when we lost our first. After 21 we are gunning for 32. Wife wants to aim for 35, but I'm not that greedy. At 32 weeks the baby has a really good chance of being fine with no lasting effects. We just passed 8 weeks yesterday. 

EDIT: about your post T. I was going to put the little 1inch cubes with the clones right in the big pots in a day or two. Is that ok? 

And about watering them. I was thinking like 1/2 a liter of water for each plant just to get things a little wet. Does that sound good?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Hell Yea Jig, SOIL!!! your gonna be orgasmic right?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

Super Soil and tea.  I mixed up a batch for my birthday last march. It's been chillin on the side of the house. Also have some bird and bat guano for teas. It's going to be fun.

Will be quite a departure from the chemical mess I use now. I'm really looking forward to the taste and smell of the herb. I bet I'll like it all the way around better this way. Only problem is the whole watering/ vacations thing. Maybe I'll just do soil when I can.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, you must have been had this idea in the works huh ?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

Been thinking of going soil for a while now, even before that. I lagged on buying it, and have obviously lagged on using it. But i'm doing it now, so that's good.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Jig whats up buddy! Thought I'd stop in and say hi its been awhile. I only read back the last like 3-4 pages, but looks like your making a change. I'm sure this won't be anything like that first soil run you did man. You've learned a hell of alot in the last few years, and it hasn't all been about hydro I'm sure. I may be around a bit more, I've been trying to get more motivated to work in my room and shit, and this has been helping. I'm looking forward to seeing how this goes for ya man.

Peace TC


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 10, 2013)

HA! Trip out bro. Was looking at the name in my user panel, thinking Thundercat, i know that name. Welcome back to the neighborhood. Glad you found the thread. Big things are a happening. Hope you stick around.

THanks for saying hello. Means a lot.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm glad you are excited too bro. I was just standing here thinking about how different it's going to be. No waterfall anymore, going to miss that sound actually. So yeah, not sure if I was clear before, but I'm going to do this soil thing all the way and take the tubes down. Don't worry, they won't go far in case i want to go back. Wife even suggested i run a bucket, next to the fabric pots, just because I know that would work... but I think that would be too much. One thing at a time.
> 
> In baby news, yesterday was the day in the cycle we lost our second one. So wife was really glad to get past that. Next hurdle is getting past 13 weeks which is the first trimester. Then it will be a little unnerving to reach 21 weeks when we lost our first. After 21 we are gunning for 32. Wife wants to aim for 35, but I'm not that greedy. At 32 weeks the baby has a really good chance of being fine with no lasting effects. We just passed 8 weeks yesterday.
> 
> ...


Im so Excited your going to soil! tickles me . water in relation to the size of the plant and its root system keeping in mind available nutrition, rate of transpiration and other contributing factors. wait to put the cubes in the soil until they have a good few healthy roots pushing through on the bottom and sides. You could leave the tubes up..... still use the same schematic. You can set a res with a timer to water the plants through drip lines as well (for when your away).

I think a major difference you will notice is the "fuller" smoke of soil nuggs. Im here every step of the way. had a few babies too, and Im very happy to see how enthusiastic and caring/loving you are about having a baby. Excited for you all around and congrats! definitely helps me center and remember my self so I can continue on.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Whats up TLD, You back growing?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whats up TLD, You back growing?


eventually in the not too far off future (not too soon either) there will be a new link in my sig. till then Im just offering my opinion where its usually not asked for


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> till then Im just offering my opinion where its usually not asked for


that's what riu's all about. lol. Good to see you on the up and up.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So do you transplant right before flower? or do you transplant way before and let roots grow in. Personally i tp on the day i put them in.


i like to transplant,and veg for 2-4 weeks befor i flower,for me i like to let the roots take hold of the new medium,and then let the plant kick back in growth mode,
not saying that plant growth stops,but it slows down,as new roots are being made..imo>>>and thats in veg.
i have done transplant day befor 12/12,and all the plants i did it with,would have more stretch to them,than the ones(same clones)that got vegd 2-4 weeks befor 12/12
bud formation was a lil more open to,as posed to other plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm taking down the tubes this morning. Pretty sad. It's like the end of an era, and also bums me out because I don't feel special anymore. I feel like what set me apart from most was my setup, and not I'll just be running 4 soil plants in a closet. How boring lol. No worries, as i realize that stuff doesn't matter... still feels sad.

Not getting rid of anything though. And when/ if I do set it up again... i"m sure i'll have improvements in mind to make it even better. 

Will get some more soil today so i can fill all 4 up, then I figure i"ll transplant tonight or tomorrow. Maybe I'll just move two to start... see if I can keep them alive before I kill 4 in one shot.

How much water should I give them after transplant? 1 liter each?

And do I pH the water? If so to what 6.4?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks for the info. ill be trying this as ive been thinking about for a while.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm taking down the tubes this morning. Pretty sad. It's like the end of an era, and also bums me out because I don't feel special anymore. I feel like what set me apart from most was my setup, and not I'll just be running 4 soil plants in a closet. How boring lol. No worries, as i realize that stuff doesn't matter... still feels sad.
> 
> Not getting rid of anything though. And when/ if I do set it up again... i"m sure i'll have improvements in mind to make it even better.
> 
> ...


Awww, if its any consolation. Your grow is the only hydro grow i ever subbed too. but i think its more of you being a cool guy. i used to ph to 6.5. wow i bet you feel noobish.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree with T... go 6.5-ish. It's not a huge factor here though, as your soil should help buffer out your water for you.

I'm not sure I'd give each plant a liter of water though. For a clone that might be too much, and she could get soggy feet. If you start to feel like you're getting root rot, and want to save them, use the Roots Excel on them. I was drilling the guys at the hydro store for awhile about it... if you just use it a couple times to help them beat disease it shouldn't effect the organic makeup of the rest of your soil. And it won't fuck up the bennies in your soil either... So they say. Consider it a get out of jail free card.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea ph in good organic grows are useless unless you are just wayyyy out of wack.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool. So I'm going to do a dixie cup of water each... and no pH'ing.  I was going to get Roots organics Green light (it's super light version of their regular soil, tons of chunky perlite). I was going to get that to put in the top section of the pots. I guess they need to grow into the SS. If you guys have another suggestion i am open. You have a couple hours before I leave.

And yes. I feel like an absolute noob. I feel embarrassed to ask some of the things i'm asking. If I ever get too lame and ask shit i should know from reading... just tell me " Go read some you lazy fuck". You could use better language though. lol

ANd T, it does make me feel better that I'm the only hydro grow you follow. NO matter what the reason. I guess i'll probably pick up some different peeps now that i'm soil. Maybe lose some too. (don't leave guys )

YAY to new days!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

I just throw my clones into straight Fox Farm. I used to use different kinds of soil like Black Gold, etc, but I feel like I know what to expect from Ocean Forest in terms of nutes, etc. Has enough juice to get them going, and I've never had any real problems with it in regards to burning. If you mixed in a little bit of that lighter soil as you mentioned it might make things easier while establishing the cuttings. That Roots sounds good, as does Light Warrior. Light in the nute department so I wouldn't use too much. Just enough to help them get more O2.

Dixie cup is a good starting point... I agree with you that I hate this point in the game. It really is baby sitting to make sure that something doesn't go wrong. Rockwool has always given me problems with root rot... I always find I stress less with the rapid rooters, fwiw. I'm rambling now. Time to go check the ladies.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2013)

you could always water your soil now,and let it set,then transplant tomrrow.
i think 2lit to them tall pots will make all that medium moist(just right),then put your clones in,and sit back,and enjoy your day or few days.as the plants settel into the new home.
you are not gonna have a lot to do,growing soil plants,lots of free time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> you could always water your soil now,and let it set,then transplant tomrrow.
> i think 2lit to them tall pots will make all that medium moist(just right),then put your clones in,and sit back,and enjoy your day or few days.as the plants settel into the new home.
> you are not gonna have a lot to do,growing soil plants,lots of free time.


this is what i do. let em sit with the water(but i watered with worm n kelp tea) and i droppd my seedlings today.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahhh you guys are smart. I knew I come on here for a reason. I'm gonna try that next time. Water day before, then plant. 

Youuuuuu guuuuuuys  

So shmart.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome. Sounds real good. It's great you guys can help me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Super Soil and tea.  I mixed up a batch for my birthday last march. It's been chillin on the side of the house. Also have some bird and bat guano for teas. It's going to be fun.
> 
> Will be quite a departure from the chemical mess I use now. I'm really looking forward to the taste and smell of the herb. I bet I'll like it all the way around better this way. Only problem is the whole watering/ vacations thing. Maybe I'll just do soil when I can.


Giggity fucking gig  



theloadeddragon said:


> Im so Excited your going to soil! tickles me . *water in relation to the size of the plant and its root system* keeping in mind available nutrition, rate of transpiration and other contributing factors. wait to put the cubes in the soil until they have a good few healthy roots pushing through on the bottom and sides. You could leave the tubes up..... still use the same schematic. You can set a res with a timer to water the plants through drip lines as well (for when your away).
> 
> I think a major difference you will notice is the "fuller" smoke of soil nuggs. Im here every step of the way. had a few babies too, and Im very happy to see how enthusiastic and caring/loving you are about having a baby. Excited for you all around and congrats! definitely helps me center and remember my self so I can continue on.





genuity said:


> i like to transplant,and veg for 2-4 weeks befor i flower,for me i like to let the roots take hold of the new medium,and then let the plant kick back in growth mode,
> not saying that plant growth stops,but it slows down,as new roots are being made..imo>>>and thats in veg.
> i have done transplant day befor 12/12,and all the plants i did it with,would have more stretch to them,than the ones(same clones)that got vegd 2-4 weeks befor 12/12
> bud formation was a lil more open to,as posed to other plants.


Im right there with you G man. 



Bobotrank said:


> I agree with T... go 6.5-ish. It's not a huge factor here though, as your soil should help buffer out your water for you.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd give each plant a liter of water though. For a clone that might be too much, and she could get soggy feet. If you start to feel like you're getting root rot, and want to save them, use the Roots Excel on them. I was drilling the guys at the hydro store for awhile about it... if you just use it a couple times to help them beat disease it shouldn't effect the organic makeup of the rest of your soil. And it won't fuck up the bennies in your soil either... So they say. Consider it a get out of jail free card.


As tld said, water in relation the size of yur plants and its root structure. If your planting a tiny clone in a big container give it just enough to dampen the rootzone. Try and visualize it  xray vision 



Ask away jig  Id like to help in any way I can to make this a good experience for you. I'll even come and plant-sit for you lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Fucking RIU  I keep trying to edit my last post and nothing....

Any fucking way,,, this is what I was trying to add, over and over again until I was smart enough to copy it lol

Edit: Brew a bennie tea every week and you will never have any rot issues (link posted in 600). I just found out the other day the beneficial nematodes breed in high quality teas,,, this will explain why Iv had no gnat/aphid/rott/mold issues in years... Tea is a magical thing!
And yes its a GREAT foliar feed/protector  diluted of course... Speaking off,,, my plants need a shower, they are dirty lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2013)

It's nice to have some excitement again eh. The soil will bore you eventually, then you change it up again!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

it's true chaka. i feel all young again. And in the back of my head I'm already thinking about what to do 'next'.

So whodat. I'm gonna do some reading, but just so i kinda understand first, the Heisenberg tea thread is about a different kind of tea than the veg and flower tea? So like I would theorhetically make up a batch of the beneficial bacteria tea once a week... than also make up a batch of flower/veg tea every ______ . And they are different things. And I will also give them water as needed between giving them these teas?

OH shit I feel so un knowledgeable. It almost tickles.

I GOtta read a lot. Shit. DIdn't even think about the fact i read about hydro for months before attempting. And here i am putting plants into soil knowing just about nothing. that's my first noob mistake.

Gotta find my reading glasses lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

I was just reading about the soil i was plannning on getting. i figured light is better for some reason.... now i'm wondering if it will be an issue that the top soil is so much lighter than the bottom super soil. You can actually feel in the bag where the change it. it's all tight where the ss is and all floppy where the green lite is. The soil dosen't really hold it's shape it's so full of perlite.

I'm wondering if the top section will dry out quick while the bottom stays wet. lol.... NEWB ALERT!!! I'm sure the truth of the matter is... none of it will matter all that much.

Here's a description someone posted on another site;
I've tried the Greenlight from Roots. It should be compared to soil-less mediums like ProMix rather than to organic soils. It's very light and drains very fast. You can almost expect to have to water every single day. At least I did most of the time. I found it to be a good product just not exactly what I was looking for. I prefer to grow in amended soil and only feed with top dressing and teas. This Greenlight mix required too much watering to be as effective with this method.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

Id use Roots or Vermifire as your base. Establish good roots before you plant tho, otherwise they'll burn.

Just pull out the light stuff and replace with new soil...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds fine jig. The dwc root slime cure thread,,,, its a castings tea with ancient forest (hummus I think) and a powdered myco. Purely for protecting and increasing root nutrient uptake efficiency, not as a feed. Also an awesome foliar spray, protects leaves and seeks out infection to take care of business, also boosts the plants immune system makeing them less susceptible to bugs and stress due to environmental factors.
A happy plant is a strong plant.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

I heard not to put myco's in tea because they get ate up? I kinda "top dress" every two weeks with it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, I ask this because I'm dumb, and not because I think I know more... 

I noticed that there aren't EWC in the DWC Root Slime Cure. . . Mainly just Mycos, Forest Hummus (as you said) and molasses. Did I read that right? Or am I missing something? Are there supposed to be castings in there? 

Jig, we are all learning still, especially me. So don't feel like you're all alone on this one, lol. I've been trying to read up on this stuff the past few days and it can get confusing. At least for me. The links I put in that post in Whodat's thread have some good links to things. That ICMag link was pretty legit, too, from what I remember.

edit: T, there are some Mycos that can't live in water... or maybe that's all. They need something to live on that gets O2... I think top dressing would work fine.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2013)

dam right bobo,whodat might not know,but i follow most of what he dose.......if i could find the post,he did.>>>>>the GREEN PRINT.

EDIT:whodat post




For anyone interested, this is the "low down" on my room.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


To start off,
The "shell" is built with 1/2 inch osb, a type of plywood, and 2x4s. I just used the dimensions of 4x8 for ease of use, thats how the plywood comes and no need to make cuts unless your fine fitting on an uneaven surface. 
Shell partly built,, This is a good time to cut the doors and figure all that out.

Air for lights.
Figure out how you want your lights before hand and cut holes for ducting in the right place the first time.

The air for my lights is totally separate from the air inside my room. 
The extraction fans for my lights are mounted inside my room.
Its best to keep straight lines with your ducting to increase the efficiency of the "*suction*" of the heat out of your light system.
If you can afford it put simple elbows on all bends in ducting.
IMO its best to set your extraction fan to suck the hot air out and ditch it out the other end.
I use 6 inch ducting even for my 1ks, its fine if you only have a few big lights. For larger systems with 5+ lights Id go with 8 inch.

So now I gotta cool the room without extracting air inside the room (co2).
Thats either 
a portable ac (the right kind.) Im not familiar with them.
a window unit.
or a split unit ~~~




the best. but for bigger systems.. 

Now heat from the lights isnt an issue.
Its a good idea to insulate your room, even in the slightest way. All I use is 3/4 inch reflective insulation board bought from a home improvement store. I put this on the walls floor and ceiling.
I also caulk all joints 3-4 times over (before and after installing the insulation board). All doors have weather stripping foam on them to seal those spots up too.
I use the spray foam "greatstuff" to seal spots around the ac and 6 inch ducting along with any other big holes.

ok, got the lights and ducting and extraction fans set and sealed up nice eh? good job




that was quck




hehe
Also want a few ocilating fans in the mix, I know you know that but Im on a roll haha.

A dehumidifier is a must as well. I use a 25 pint on a auto drain.

Now,,,
Your room is sealed and bright and cool and dry all at the same time




but you need "fresh air" aka co2






Normal co2 levels in the atmosphere (depending on location) are around 450 ppm (parts per million) of co2. That is the max any conventional "in/out" room will achieve. This room can hold and stay at 1,500 ppm of co2 at all times of lights on. The co2 controller you buy determines how accurate your ppm levels will be though. My controller / monitor cost 700 us... It keeps the ppm within 20 points of my "set point" though... very precise and worth it.
You will also need a regulator for a co2 tank.. Burners are an necessary hazard for smaller set ups IMO.

NOW REMEMBER
Everything needs to be on point for co2 to do its magic! Perfect the enviroment and your root conditions (either it be soil or hydro) then co2 will be like nitrous to your little growing machine! vroooom vrooom






Your plants will also be able to process light faster so putting 75 w a sq foot isnt really a waste




maybe haha. You know my style






This also means they will eat more food and drink water faster so be prepared for that! but always be careful not to over feed




*balance is key*.






Thats pretty much my room besides the details on my hydro system


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, I'm getting all worked up reading about this shit. So what I'm getting, and I've heard people say this a lot, is that we are kinda in the business of growing soil.... or something like that. THe idea is to make the soil as thriving as possible with different lifeforms all helping and working together to create a diverse web of life. And all that life will be perfect for the roots of the plants we're growing. And then sweet buds follow. I get it now. I mean, I don't know anything yet... but I kinda get the picture.

Circle of life type stuff. How cool.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wow, I'm getting all worked up reading about this shit. So what I'm getting, and I've heard people say this a lot, is that we are kinda in the business of growing soil.... or something like that. THe idea is to make the soil as thriving as possible with different lifeforms all helping and working together to create a diverse web of life. And all that life will be perfect for the roots of the plants we're growing. And then sweet buds follow. I get it now. I mean, I don't know anything yet... but I kinda get the picture.
> 
> Circle of life type stuff. How cool.


Exactly ! i love knowing exactly wtf im putting in, and love what i get out.

Edit: id reccomend getting a organic booster like botanicare pro bloom or AN Nirvana. They have a lot of other beneficials that arent as easy to source or to me its just simpler. but when i started adding it i saw the benefits(its only been 3 or 4 weeks) but before that i was off the bottle except for sensizyme which i dont recommend over hygrozyme.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Correct me if Im wrong, but this whole time Iv been understanding the term mycos as "Micro Organisms" and brewing tea is breeding microbes on a MISSIVE scale,,, so Tryna you cane make different specific teas by introducing certain species and allowing them to breed and thrive. 
But then again I may be wrong about the term "mycos" I just always interpreted it as micro organisms.
There are some that need a surface to live on and thats usually the tea bag itself,, more DO (dissolved oxygen) the better, high h2o temps make sufficient DO levels difficult to achieve.


You got that right jig  like I said before... I went from trying to grow good plants to trying to grow good roots,,, to trying to grow good soil. Take care of that soil and you really dont have much to worry about. Its as simple as it can get IMO... but whats simple for me may be difficult for others and visversa.


Oh and tryna, I wouldnt trust AN with my morning coffee dump. They disgust me on every level.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

Mycos= mycorrhiza 

thats what I thought at least.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Mycos= mycorrhiza
> 
> thats what I thought at least.


Oh thats it lol I think with enough DO they should be okay, but really I dont know.

On your other post about the tea thread. I read quite a bit of it and later on in the thread he explains the ancient forest is basically worm castings. Hes right, Iv found live worms in bags of ancient forest before, now thats quality


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Mycos= mycorrhiza
> 
> thats what I thought at least.


Same here. Mycorrhizae are fungi the help the roots but im sure you know. but yea i heard they get ate up. i heard if you have any additives for tea add them post brewing right before you water.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

i'm so behind the times  i'm just about to do my first hydro lol. this tea brewing and supersoil stuff is really interesting none the less.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Alright everyone. I got some Roots Organics soil ready to put on top the Super Soil. Two pots that already have a much lighter mix on the top.

Question: Do I take out that lighter mix like Bobo suggested to be replaced with the denser roots soil.... Or do I experiment and see how the lighter mix works in 2 and use the roots for the other 2?

(It's not that i don't trust you bobo, lol) I'm leaning towards taking it out as it's just so much a difference in density from the super soil. i worry the water will go through it and run off the sides of the ss layer. Hahaha, i must sound like such a tool worrying about stuff like this. feel free to giggle.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Id probably replace it


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool. That decides it then. Woohoo!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Personally i would mix the roots with the lighter stuff.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2013)

I was just thinking hte same thing as Try. I would mix the lighter mix with the new roots mix, and get a nice medium grade to go on top of you supercharged stuff. THat being said your last post was 4 hours ago, so your probly already done. lol

I'm still running my hydro, but there are times when I really miss some nice soil bushes. I only had to mess with them like 1-2 times a week, and only watered once a week. That being said if I make it to a legal state soon, I'm still prolly gonna run hydro, just might switch from ebb and flow to DWC.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

Ew ew ew I feel like a little kid I just got a great idea for ya Jig! 

When I ran my soil bushes back when, in half of my pots I added an "air sponge" to the bottom of the soil, I tried to place it like 2 inchs from the bottom. I got the idea from a person on here named Natmoon. They used this technique and actually grew in soil, in a large net basket. Gorgeous plants and huge yields. On the ones I did it seemed to really make a noticable differance. I wasn't running clones, or even all the same strain so it was not a side by side or anything, but the plants with the air sources seemed to grow faster and yield more. 

It does 2 things really well, it injects O2 directly into the root zone, which in soil is usually tough to do. We rely on the suction effect after watering to draw in air. The air sponge also will help the soil to more evenly dry between waterings. I was still only watering once a week, so it didn't seeem to dry them to quickly but the bottom would actually seem ready for water at the same time the top half did.(5 gallons of soil) Any way its a sweet super simple idea, and I'm sure you've got to have an air pump laying around there somewhere. 

This isn't the original thread I found it, but Natmoon and I discuss it in this thread....https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/122372-airbasket-fimming-tech-pics.html

Just a thought I had any way, hope you like!

Peace Tc


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

Growing in soil seems complicated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ew ew ew I feel like a little kid I just got a great idea for ya Jig!
> 
> When I ran my soil bushes back when, in half of my pots I added an "air sponge" to the bottom of the soil, I tried to place it like 2 inchs from the bottom. I got the idea from a person on here named Natmoon. They used this technique and actually grew in soil, in a large net basket. Gorgeous plants and huge yields. On the ones I did it seemed to really make a noticable differance. I wasn't running clones, or even all the same strain so it was not a side by side or anything, but the plants with the air sources seemed to grow faster and yield more.
> 
> ...


what up thundercat! I remember natmoon. guy grew fucking TREES!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

Good shtick going on in here this morning. Or last night, lol. Let us know what ya did Jig


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

DST said:


> Growing in soil seems complicated


only if you over-think it.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Ha... and you have discovered my super power. I am also known as "Over Thinker Man" lol.

Having fun here this morning unfreezing some water pipes. YAY!!! Wife is sleeping in. Clones look pretty happy. Pots are all fulled up. I think I'll skip the air sponge thing this time. Natmoon said you should use the water crystal things with it so the soil doesn't dry out, and i don't have those. Maybe next time. It's good to hear such names again... a shame everyone isn't still around. Life happens though.

So all pots have SS in the bottom. 2 have roots orginal on top. 1 has a mix of original/ lite. 1 has roots llte. I'm going to take out the pure lite and replace. I'll leave the other.

Water... I'm going to be using tap water. I guess I should bubble the stuff for 24 hours?

I'm thinking of running 3 sour D and 1 chernobyl. I don't know, i"m torn. My thinking is, have chernobyl for me to smoke, and sour d for me to smoke, then have extra sour d to do whatever with. i figure it's better to have more of one strain to get rid of, than a little bit of 2 strains. What you guys think? 2 and 2?

As for other news, we are a couple days further in our pregnancy. Shooting for just over 23 weeks from now. Hell, that's less time than it takes Don to flower a landrace sativa. 

Went to the mall and had food court food last night. Sigh. It tastes so fucking good as you are eating it.  It's fun going to the mall sometimes. See what all the kids are doing and wearing. Hope everyone's weekend is going alright.

Damn QPR holding for a draw. 

GO BRONCOS!!!!

It's a football extravaganza!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

over-thinking has caused me many a problem with the grow. I mixed a super soil with the 900 series sunshine-please don't ever do that-and trying to correct the problem-instead of scrapping it-I totally screwed up the mix and either stunted or killed everything....and lost some prime strains. I have gone to mixing two different bag soils (lady bug square foot and jungle growth pro) with 25% perlite, feed every 4 weeks with natural guard 6-2-4 (with bacteria and fungi) and water-feed every 2 weeks with lady bug- John's recipe which is fish emulsion, seaweed extract, cane molassas, humic acid, mag. sulfate, ferrous sulfate and zinc sulfate, similar to the teas, feeds the soil as well as the plant. Best looking grow ever, dark green leaves with healthy, thick buds and a large white root system...just water as needed.
this system seems to be working well with over 10 different strains-pics tonight when the lights come on.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds sweet. Not that i've done one for a while, but i love having a grow that puts the past ones in a dimmer light. Makes me feel like I am still growing myself. Glad to have you hanging around cof. Things are decidedly odd here the past little while.

Closet is all empty... it's kinda sad. I'll put up some pics in a bit.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

The water crystal thing was the only part I forgot about I guess. That would make a big differance. I had added water crystals, a couple bags of perlite, and I thought a few other things, I'd have to read back threw my thread its been so long now. I mixed it all up ahead of time, then filled my bags. 

Sounds like the rest of the project went well. I like the idea of 2 and 2 have some variety, but a little more of both. I may have missed itt, are you gonna just veg these into bushes, or you gonna scrog it?

I know what your saying about feeling like your growing. Its been awhile since I've felt that way. Getting back on here and reading more again, has helped, and I've got about 8 strains going which is more then I've had since I first started. All really helping to build the drive!

Also glad to hear this pregnancy is going well so far. You've got my hopes and prayers man, I know how long you've been tryin.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow 8 strains is something. I ran 4 one time and it turned out shitty... but that's in my single rez hydro setup so to be expected. Well only a 2 strains were shitty, the other two were nice. I am indeed going to scrog things out. I'm thinking of doing a horizontal bulb in the middle of the room with a big wrap around stadium type thing on the two walls. I should probably do something with the back wall too.

I just wanted to say to all you guys that you mean a lot to me. Whether we have met or not, whether or not we agree on most stuff, you guys are really kind people. I think it's part of the reason we grow such nice plants, because we all show them love. I honestly can't tell you what the support means to me in regards to this pregnancy. The thought that people are thinking positive thoughts for my baby is beyond words.

Thank you so so much. It means a great deal.

Here's a couple shots of the new bags. Thanks for the suggestion DST and COF.


One of the room halfway taken down.  It's all down now.


And the intruder that I found in the grow room earlier. He was quick and cleverly disguised, and so he got away.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like your well on your way man. I like the idea of the scrog, I've seen several "parabolic scrogs" on here that make alost of sense. Using the wall space like you said to gain more canopy space.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Dude, you gotta set some traps incase he comes back! Im thinking some of that dog in a 1-way cage would do it 

Ah I forgot abut you mentioning the scrog thing,,, been having lots on my plate lately, but wouldnt want it any other way 


So something like this? 
This is actually my sour d running in the system. The ring is just under 4 foot in diameter and only a 6 inside,,, youve somehow kept that 1k from burning your plants.
Anyway, all sounds well... frozen pipes, not cool.


----------



## RonSwanson (Jan 12, 2013)

You watching the game man? Baltimores not making it easy !


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

ugh... I'm going to throw up right about now. Tied 35-35 in overtime. Bad call against us. We gotta do this.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

you're not going to have any hair left by the end of the game


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

For real cof. I have stopped breathing a few times. It's just amazing to watch a game this wild. Would be a blast if my team was on top at the end.

First OT running down. Haven't seen this is quite a while.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn. I'm gutted the Broncos lost.  

Bong time, oh yeah, I broke the bong. Hash bowl in the bubbler time.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

New page scare. I was really worried at what I would find out. Im glad everything is okay in the real world lol
Thats too bad though... atleast goodell didnt destroy your entire season and take some draft pics away.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm bummed extra cuz I was gonna take my first trip to Denver for the super bowl if we made it. But alas, we won't be going. So no CO in a few weeks. I going to Seattle in a couple weeks... none of you guys live up there do you?

I got paid today, so I'll figure out a way to spend $100 on my grow. Shouldn't be too hard. Now here's something I'd take input on. I'm going to get a new bulb, was going to get a cheap hps. But then remembered it's what I'm going to use for veg as well... and wondered if I should get a dual spectrum. Actually just writing this I had a thought that I could buy a cheap MH and a cheap HPS for the same price or less than a nice dual spectrum one. Any thoughts?

EDIT: Hey whodat... did you know the blue button to the left of the thread name in your 'myrollitup' page takes you to the first post you haven't read? Just wondering because the new page scare thing. I used to go to the last page of a thread before I knew about the newest unread post button.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 12, 2013)

I too used to go to the last page and scroll back, what a hassle


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I too used to go to the last page and scroll back, what a hassle




Yes yes do tell more...? 



jigfresh said:


> I'm bummed extra cuz I was gonna take my first trip to Denver for the super bowl if we made it. But alas, we won't be going. So no CO in a few weeks. I going to Seattle in a couple weeks... none of you guys live up there do you?
> 
> I got paid today, so I'll figure out a way to spend $100 on my grow. Shouldn't be too hard. Now here's something I'd take input on. I'm going to get a new bulb, was going to get a cheap hps. But then remembered it's what I'm going to use for veg as well... and wondered if I should get a dual spectrum. Actually just writing this I had a thought that I could buy a cheap MH and a cheap HPS for the same price or less than a nice dual spectrum one. Any thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Hey whodat... did you know the blue button to the left of the thread name in your 'myrollitup' page takes you to the first post you haven't read? Just wondering because the new page scare thing. I used to go to the last page of a thread before I knew about the newest unread post button.


Go to NOLA for the superbowl bro lol be happening the same time as mardigras,,, New Orleans is gonna be bumping!

"""the first week of Carnival beginning Jan. 25 instead of Feb. 1. That will be followed by a nine-day break in parading as city officials, the tourism industry and police turn their attention to Super Bowl XLVII.
The Super Bowl will be Feb. 3, and Mardi Gras falls on Feb. 12 in 2013."""

You may never make it back  lol 9 day break my ass, people will be partying the entire time.


You need a 1k bulb? I got several lying around lol. Only been used maybe 3 months on 12/12.... let me know.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Seriously NOLA during Mardi gras sounds about as far away from a good time to me as anything. Drunk people annoy me. A whole city of SUPER drunk people would kill me. I could stand seeing some tits though lol.

I was hoping to celebrate with some other broncos fans when we won the big game. Another year I suppose. Speaking of travelling for sports. If the cubs make the world series I'm going to chicago for the whole week. I just want to be in the city if they happen to win it. Could you imagine.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

lol I forgot about you and drunk people.

That would be insane. Chicago is an awesome city, lived there four years on and off.


----------



## RonSwanson (Jan 12, 2013)

It's a bummer we lost but then again i wasn't super paying attention or invested in the team. 

I'm a Utah boy; go jazz! If you ever make it to the great western slope though, hit me up!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

First I gotta say Whodat man that cage is awesome. I've wanted an omega garden for a couple years now, that has got to be the next best thing. Does it take alot of veg to fill it up? Maybe a better question, have you filled the top up as well?

Sorry your team lost Jig, sounds like a close game. 

I don't have a switchable ballast, but last time I bought a bulb it was the eye hortilux super hps I think, its supposed to have like a 30% blue spectrum in it. I"m pretty sure it was like $89 bucks, thats why i snatched it up. Seems to work good, just vegged my babies for a little over a week under it, and they almost doubled in size.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

I ran that system twice and got close on the second run, the one posted. Not much veg needed in that rrdwc system  rapid recirculating deep water culture.



Heres that run on day 2 12/12







ok thats enough of me posting pics on your journal.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

I dig it man I might have to try that.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

No worries whodat, they are nice pictures so it's all good.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 12, 2013)

I love the extremely efficient light use. I really wish I had set my whole system closer to the wall so I could mylar the wall and get better light. Its just a white wall now, and its a few feet away. I did however run a scrog in the wash light a couple times, which was neat.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

here are a couple of ladies at day 29


CJ and Uberkush


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh wow cof. You aren't kidding about those leaves. I usually recognize your plants and those don't look like them. Awesome system youve found for yourself. Have you harvested any run like that?


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2013)

my wife will be happy, lol.......



curious old fart said:


> you're not going to have any hair left by the end of the game
> 
> 
> cof


and pissin maself at the noob question. What sort of bulb should i get....you are funny. I think you should decide yourself and then write us all a thesis as too why!? NO fewer than 3000 words please, I expect it on my desk Monday morning.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 12, 2013)

I was using a pro veg mix instead of the pro growers mix-which is lighter and results have been very good, but not quite what they are now. I made the mistake of leaving some bags of mix in the bed of my truck for a couple of months and the weathering caused some problems-stunted growth-that I'm still recovering from-2 in late bloom and three in veg that need to be repotted.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm really sorry to have to tell you all. Wife woke up to bright red blood and cramping. I am not sure about things. Looks like....

...


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

i hope she is ok jig. stay strong man


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Thoughts are with you both


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 13, 2013)

Ya'll are in my thoughts and prayers.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2013)

ah man, hope it works out for the best jig mate, rooting for you.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice Don. Old school avatar making me feel at home this grey morning.

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2013)

I think this should be ur new avatar


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2013)

oh fuck man, missed that bit of terrible news sorry man


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2013)

You look 7 feet tall in that pic.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear Jig, my prayers go out for sure man.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2013)

Things haven't gotten any worse. Keep fingers crossed and holy words said.

Filled the pots all up with the soil they will be running. I'm going to put some water on them a little later, then transplant tomorrow probably. When I grabbed the bag of soil from outside this morning it was frozen solid... just one big block of soil. Wild.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear nothing has gotten worse. 

Also glad to hear the project is progressing well. I bet the frozen one was mudddy as hell when it thawed.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Jig, Hope you guys are all right? Sorry I don't come around much anymore. Life gets in the way sometimes. 

Peace,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey jig Hope all is well. Grow & family.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks T. And worm, sorry you gotta show up for the drama. it's good to see you and i appreciate that you would stop by my thread. I apologize for being a prick.

I got all the pots topped up and watered them tonight. I gave each pot half a gallon of water. It all got absorbed, there wasn't any at the bottom in the trays. We'll see when it's dried out enough to transplant. The closet just looks so different.

The roots on the clones aren't getting much longer, but that's just me and my failings at dWc lately. The plants look healthy and are growing. oh, but anyways, the roots are well established in the 1" rockwool, and poke out from each block, maybe an 8th of an inch... that's sounds ok to transplant right?

(Possible TMI - medical talk)
As for baby stuff... I 'talked' to the baby and got a sense things are going to be alright. Wife is still scared to death. I was hoping the roller coaster ride wouldn't start this early. And because most of you haven't done the whole miscarriage thing before it can take a few days. Last time wife started spotting on a Thursday and bled all weekend until monday when clots started coming out. Eventually tuesday night is when she passed the baby. And that's when the cramping really started. i guess it hurt like shit for two days as her body tried to pass the rest of the 'stuff'. So the 'good times' could last a while.

It's all enough to make a person wonder why on earth anyone would go through pregnancy.

I can tell you one thing, it's been a really LONG day.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hang tough Jig, we are all thinking positive for you.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Your clones sound perfect to go in man, they are well rooted but there isn't a ton hanging off to get beat up on transplant. I think the key will be to not over or under water them the first few days till they get more roots. I know rock wool can absorb a ton of water easy. I've never had good success with it, most people lost it, I don't get it. 

And I'm not glad your having drama but I'm glad I can be hear with you man. This place is about our community or its supposed to be. There's not many places any of us can go for support some times. And I may have missed it but I didn't notice you being "a prick".

Peace bro keep your chin up!

TC


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

Digits crossed, positive vibes being dealt out. Much peace and love from over here lad. Peace, your friend D.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

Another mostly sleepless night. Forgot to turn the light off the ladies, forgot to leave the faucet on a trickle, and probably forgot something else i haven't remembered yet lol. The high today is supposed to be 28 (-2).

And TC, I was a prick to certain people in other ways, nothing to do with the thread. 

Thanks for the kinds works.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 14, 2013)

Jig, sending positive energy in your direction brother. Surely this is a trying time, but you guys will get through this. The best you can do is be there for her. I'm sure you're already doing that, and everything else. Fingers crossed for you. Be well, man.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Jig, I really hope for the best for your baby, and you and the wife!!
I dont pray, but Ill try this time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

That means a lot bassman.  I've really missed you being around and makes me smile to see your name.

Wife feels good today I guess. I just woke up from a bad dream where I killed my plants and my wife started shreiking in the other room about her body. Good nap lol.

I'm going to transplant the plants today. I'm so lost as to if the soil is too dry or wet. Fuck it. Whatever. Pipes are still frozen... I don't even think I can get to the part that's still cold. At least one toilet works.

Happy Monday peeps.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Have the pipes been frozen since the other day, or did they refreeze cus you forgot the water faucet? 

As far as the soil goes, I always water a bit when I transplant to "wash" the roots into the new soil. I never mess with the root ball at all, just set it in settle the dirt in around it, and water. Usually I just water directly around the root ball.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

i think at their size, too dry is worse than too wet, which is really hard to do. i doubt you have anything to worry about


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad she's doing better today, Jig. Sometimes these things can just be normal bumps in the road. Of course you guys are going to be extra sensitive to everything, as you should be. You've had a rough time of it. Hang in there brother. Keeping the positive thoughts flowing.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That means a lot bassman.  I've really missed you being around and makes me smile to see your name.
> 
> Wife feels good today I guess. I just woke up from a bad dream where I killed my plants and my wife started shreiking in the other room about her body. Good nap lol.
> 
> ...


Hey Jig... I have been out for a few days myself. Im sorry to read your recent difficulties.... less stress is the best for her right now. Keeping positive, calm and relaxed. Love and prayers going your way from here.

Also- could you start a new thread for your new soil grow and post a link? when you get a chance, I know there are more important things going on. Im a bit confused by all the conversation over the last few days as to what your plan is and where things stand (pics make a world of difference too  ).

And some general advice regarding your soil. FEEL it! You would be surprised how closely our senses can relate to a plants. If it FEELS moist but there is still good gas flow, then your in the money. If the soil is warm to the touch when dry then it is rich in organic life. hot too the touch and it may be too "hot" for the roots as well. If the soil feels "scratchy" to your fingers, it will feel that way to the roots as well. the ideal soil temp should be 58-65 degrees lights on, and no lower than 52 lights off (for optimum root growth). When growing in soil, inside or out... I have found that I learn more of the real nature of the plants, and discover that my feelings make much more of a difference. Think of a balanced diet for a person in relation to whats in the soil.... not too much and not too little, but a healthy balance of nutrition . 

I would be happy to assist with my opinion in many of these matters (soil, lighting, watering etc.) would just be a lot easier for me were it starting fresh with a good idea of whats going on


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

I didn't even realize how bad the pipes were. Our house is old and has an odd layout for pipes and all sorts of other things. I guess that happens when you have one room, expand another, and another, and another, and another, and another. Now they are all small rooms... I have a tiny house... but each one was built by different people in different decades (different centuries even). First room was built in 1918 (i think). We have about 2 feet of exposed cold water pipe that leads to the back bathroom. That is usually the only thing that freezes. And before you ask why it isn't insulated, you need to ask the raccoons. I have put insulation and tried to cover it with various tapes and sprays to hopefully keep the raccoons from destroying it, but they keep destroying it.

So this morning I thought it was only that pipe that had frozen.... spent about 1.5 hours trying to unfreeze it. Finally took off a glove and felt it... I had gotten that section nice and warm. So then the confusion set in. Then I finally tried to use the kitchen sink, and that didn't work either. So now I knew stuff had frozen under the house. YAY!!! So I've been crawling around in a crawlspace that starts at 4 feet and makes it's way back to 1.5 feet. Super dusty, I unfroze the pipes to the kitchen and did the same to every bit of pipe I could see going to the back.

Here we are, 7 hours later (LOL) and there is still no cold water to the back bathroom. There's nothing else left for me to do. 

EDIT: Thanks a lot for that TLD. I had been thinking of starting a new journal for the new adventure and believe I will. However, there will be just as much bullshitting over there... I like talking.  But it would be good to start one in case any other soil types want to check it out.

I'll get some pics up sometimes too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Jigster. sucks about the pipes. One thing I do know is raccoons have extremely sensitive paws. My neighbor down the road put some crumpled up foil at the base of his corn. The coons didnt like walking on it. Maybe try wrapping it in something they will find unpleasant to the touch, might work.

GL!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have so much going on lately, but I pop in every now and then.

I am way behind and overwhelmed following all the threads and journals right now lol, so mostly I am reading and not posting...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

Bio Bizz All mix and foxfarm Ocean forest- 1bb for every 2 ff bags, once thoroughly mixed together I add another 10% perlite  best indoor soil results EVER.... tried soooo many other things in different combinations.... that recipe has been like magic for me. its a wonderful platform to work from and is very forgiving of both difficulties in life and growing (experimenting with liquid fertilizers for example)....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Bio Bizz All mix and foxfarm Ocean forest- 1bb for every 2 ff bags, once thoroughly mixed together I add another 10% perlite  best indoor soil results EVER.... tried soooo many other things in different combinations.... that recipe has been like magic for me. its a wonderful platform to work from and is very forgiving of both difficulties in life and growing (experimenting with liquid fertilizers for example)....


All my experimentation with organics did is mess everything up.
I am sticking to simple now...soil with GH nutes and hempy with the same nutes.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Maybe try wrapping it in something they will find unpleasant to the touch, might work.
> 
> GL!


A pair of your speedos perhaps!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 14, 2013)

DST said:


> A pair of your speedos perhaps!


oh no, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

Fuck me it's cold outside. Only got up to 22 (-6c) today. Supposed to be down around 10 (-12c) tonight. Pipes ain't getting unfrozen till it warms up tomorrow. Supposed to be absolutely tropical at 40 (4c) degrees tomorrow. Next day gets to 50 I guess. Downtown LA set an all time low last night. Will again tonight. There's a lot of homeless people that were really chilly, and will be. As much as I don't like the position I'm in right now... at least I'm warm and fed.

Maybe I'll use wet sand paper around it. Might work. I need to build a box or something around the thing, but there's only cement around it, so not as easy to work with.

I took a couple pictures:

A pretty view of the L.A. basin


Last dip in the pool


Roots


I had a helper for the transplanting


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Girls look really nice in their new home man. Looks like they are happy and healthy, not much more to ask for. As crazy as this sounds what I'd try with the raccoons is re insolate the line with what ever from the hardware store, then spray the line, and all the insulation and ground around the insolation with either real pepper spray or a strong mixture of hot pepper puree. SOmething laong those lines. my family used to have a big issue with squirrls getting into our crawl space and thats how we handled it. The first time they come aroud and get a nose full of the peppers they think twice about comeing back. Just make sure if you use actual peper spray that you can get out fast enough not to get hit with it. A peper puree with some vineger in a spray bottle may be a better choice. Throw some habeneros in the blender and mix it up. just a thought but it worked wonders with squirrls.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

your soil looks good and well mixed. I like your plant spacing as well. yes a full half gallon at watering to keep the soil alive and thriving as well as promote your roots to grow further. I would say your pots are twice the size you need. I would give them a good 3 weeks before switching to 12/12 to allow them to get nice and settled in their new grow medium and make the best use of available nutrition, light, and grow space. They shouldnt need fed at all until flowering. and I would probably screen them, and SCROG them to maximize yield (fan below, fan above). Looks good. when watering..... wait until the top inch of soil is nice and dry before watering... they look happy


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I think I'll veg them for a month. They shouldn't need any food, here's what's mixed up in the bottom:

Roots Organic, Worm Castings, Blood meal, Fish Bone Meal, Rock Phosphate, Epsom Salt, Dolomite Lime, Azomite, and Rainbow Mix (Bird Guano, Bone Meal, Bat Guano, Feather Meal, 
Cottonseed Meal, Sea Kelp, Neem Meal & Potassium Sulfate, and humic acid)

I drew a picture of the scrog I'm thinking of. I'll have the 1000w hps in there.



And thanks for the tips TC.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

I gotta spread rep before I can give you more...but

great plan stick to it... cool tube is a wonderful thing for closed quarters. Rather than go by a specified amount of time I usually go by the growth of the plants... all goes well you might want to flower sooner . 

Sounds like a good soil mix... when mixed, prior to adding water, how did it feel to the touch?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

I love the perabolic scrog man, each time I see one it makes me want to do it even more. Looks like a really solid plan all the way around. And no problem on the rodent tips, I grew up out in the country to we delt with all kinds of them. The bigger ones I usually shot with the .22 but I'm guessing if you can see the LA river basin from your house, that you can't shoot at your house. Also Cali has lame gun laws so you may not even be a shooter.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Dude, you gotta set some traps incase he comes back! Im thinking some of that dog in a 1-way cage would do it
> 
> Ah I forgot abut you mentioning the scrog thing,,, been having lots on my plate lately, but wouldnt want it any other way
> 
> ...


Who I didn't know you were running a parabolic setup? Man I need to catch up. dammit all. 



DST said:


> my wife will be happy, lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> and pissin maself at the noob question. What sort of bulb should i get....you are funny. I think you should decide yourself and then write us all a thesis as too why!? NO fewer than 3000 words please, I expect it on my desk Monday morning.


Jig did you follow through on DST's deadline? It's a letter grade off for each day it's late. hahah.



jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot. I think I'll veg them for a month. They shouldn't need any food, here's what's mixed up in the bottom:
> 
> Roots Organic, Worm Castings, Blood meal, Fish Bone Meal, Rock Phosphate, Epsom Salt, Dolomite Lime, Azomite, and Rainbow Mix (Bird Guano, Bone Meal, Bat Guano, Feather Meal,
> Cottonseed Meal, Sea Kelp, Neem Meal & Potassium Sulfate, and humic acid)
> ...


Sounds like you have your grow under control as usual bruh. Hope everything is well. Thoughts are with you and the fam.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

That picture isn't quite the view from my house, it's a couple miles away. I actually live one property away from the national forest, so shooting a 22 isn't a problem. I just don't like messing animals up too much. We're pretty animal friendly around here. They treat us pretty well most of the time, even got skunks running screens for my stinky grow lol. We got a bear that comes around too. Coyotes, bobcats, squirrels, lose dogs, and a constant stream of cats. It's a zoo around here.

I'm sure some of you guys would love it around here. Houses in the area are selling for $60,000 for a 2 bedroom. Won't you be my neighbor. 

I'm kinda high tonight.

EDIT: What up smooth. I thought you'd abandoned us since you started your own journal.  Thanks for stopping by. That's whodats old grow btw. He's just got the little ones going now.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That picture isn't quite the view from my house, it's a couple miles away. I actually live one property away from the national forest, so shooting a 22 isn't a problem. I just don't like messing animals up too much. We're pretty animal friendly around here. They treat us pretty well most of the time, even got skunks running screens for my stinky grow lol. We got a bear that comes around too. Coyotes, bobcats, squirrels, lose dogs, and a constant stream of cats. It's a zoo around here.
> 
> I'm sure some of you guys would love it around here. Houses in the area are selling for $60,000 for a 2 bedroom. Won't you be my neighbor.
> 
> ...


Nah man. I'm still here just trying to keep up with a couple of journals and my grow, and reading (The Brothers Karamazov). Yea I've been subbed to his current grow (whodat). 

I couldn't see you shooting an animal mane. Not unless it threaten bodily harm. 

The Mr. Roger's line. hahahah. You gotta be high. hah


----------



## Clemons3ea (Jan 14, 2013)

*

We are going to grow some DANK!!!!!






*


----------



## RonSwanson (Jan 14, 2013)

The Missus said we can move down there any time Jig. I'd be stoked to have my own raccoon/bear/skunk menagerie Rollin across my deck up in the hills. I like the sound of national forest, too. 60k sounds pretty cheap, actually. We're in a 2 bedroom 1 bath and it was on the market for 140k at one point. 

Anyways: dirt; you haz it! I'm excited. Looks like a hell of a soil mix you made! Also digging the bags. Do you have to have a pretty serious sewing machine to make those? Your closet looks naked and freaks me out.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 14, 2013)

Well those 60k houses were worth 160k about 6 years ago. It's a good time to buy a house! The soil mix is the version of subcools super soil with the ingredients available at the local hydro store. I use a 'shark' sewing machine. It cost $80 at Target I think. They don't carry the brand anymore, but I love using it. I'd suggest buying one if you have any urge at all... make some new curtains for the living room.  I've made almost all the curtains in our house.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd like to say for myself, that I don't make a point of killing animals, I don't even hunt. The ones that I've killed have all been because they are either being pests or we had a reason to believe they may be rabid(raccoons and opossums out during the day) I consider myself to be as compassionate as possible. 

My wife also would love to move out there. The only thing keeping me here is we don't have the credit to buy a house, and I can't find affordable places to rent in CO or CA. I have a hard time swallowing $1000 a month or more for rent. Especially when you know its a 60k house that they are making tons of money off you on. If I could find a place and a job we'd be there in a heart beat.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'd like to say for myself, that I don't make a point of killing animals, I don't even hunt. The ones that I've killed have all been because they are either being pests or we had a reason to believe they may be rabid(raccoons and opossums out during the day) I consider myself to be as compassionate as possible.
> 
> My wife also would love to move out there. The only thing keeping me here is we don't have the credit to buy a house, and I can't find affordable places to rent in CO or CA. I have a hard time swallowing $1000 a month or more for rent. Especially when you know its a 60k house that they are making tons of money off you on. If I could find a place and a job we'd be there in a heart beat.


You have contacts out here  its a huge leg in the door. I dont know what your trade is though so..... the rent depends on the area.... and what your looking for. You would be welcomed to cali with open arms though  ....

And 60k houses... are they on sizable plots? Im interested jig... Hope to be your neighbor haha


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2013)

Loaded that just warmed my heart man. Sadly I don't have a good trade, I"ve done retail sales/ management for the last 5 years. I'm not sure what I'm gonna be able to do now that I've injured my arm. I would like a house need 2 bds and a basement  I'm paying 600 now and we are just barely getting by, so I can't imagine paying 8,900 or 1000 like so mant people are asking. We have taken a few important steps to fixing my credit, so we are hoping by the end of the year we are gonna be in a better credit spot. Then I just gotta be working so we can buy a house and finally settle in. I've come to hate renting.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Jig. How's things today? She feeling any better? We're still rootin' for ya both over here, the wifey and I (I told the babes, too, so I think she's got a hand in the positive vibes as well). 

Psyched you are gonna do a scrog this round.... one of the scrogs that pushed me to run mine this round was your first one (and DAT's... 2 great scrog examples). I'm liking this whole parabolic idea though... Whodat has such good success with it, I'm sure you will too.


----------



## fishindog (Jan 15, 2013)

excited to see how your dirt grow goes


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

What up fishn! Good to see you around. I'm excited to see how it goes too. Glad you are checking the grow out.

Bobo, when I asked her this morning how she was she gave me a hand sign that meant ok, and slightly better. She does this oil pulling thing in the morning so we can't talk for 15 minutes (what a blessing huh lol). After she was done she said her cramping better... it's 'down a bit' according to her. She still has some blood but it's dark and it's less than yesterday, so keep the positive vibes coming our way. I think the babies vibes are the best... they get through to the baby on our end. Stay in there Baby!!!

Houses in my town are mostly on 50' x 150' plots. Not huge. You can find a few on double plots for not much more, it's square footage of house you pay for mostly. And then there are the choice few at the end of streets and stuff where you can just build your fence a good 10-30 feet wider than your property. We are one house away from a giant yard lol.

And TC, not sure where you are from, but not too many houses out here have basements. More of an east coast/ midwest type thing I think.

Plants are looking good today. The Sour D's are just BEAUTIFUL in the pots. The Chernobyl I can't tell if it likes it or not. Sorta looks sad, but I might be reading it wrong. The sour d's though. Just lovely. They look as if they are praying with those leaves all pointed up. It's great. I put the two other chernobyls in the solo cups, I guess to give to a friend... or just run them in the solo cups? just kidding. I'll either give them away, or use them to replace one I kill.

The first thing I've noticed different than I've ever seen in hydro is the tip burn. I guess the soil was just a little too hot for them and the teeny tiny tips of the biggest fan leaves are kinda yellow with a little brown on the tip. Reminds me of all the times I've seen pictures like that. It's so cute. I'm digging this soil thing so far.

Oh, and thanks Bobo, I'm glad you liked my scrog. I had a lot of fun with that grow (my first). DAT sure did a good job on hers too, wasn't that her first as well. Was pretty that. I'm stoked on this big scrog because it will be a bit like the first as the plants will be beneath the screen, and a bit like the second grow with the big casey jones vert scrog wraparound thing. It should be fun.

Oh, and in case I didn't mention it before, I put 3 sour d's and 1 chernobyl in the pots. Now that they look like they do now, I'm glad I went that direction.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds great wish I could come get that Chernobyl that's one of the strains I've wanted to try. 

Im from the east coast originally and in the Midwest now. Basements are hit or miss around here, but I've had one at this house and my last and I really like em. I wouldn't mind converting a bedroom, that's what I did my very first grow. The wife however has never liked that idea.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds great wish I could come get that Chernobyl that's one of the strains I've wanted to try.
> 
> Im from the east coast originally and in the Midwest now. Basements are hit or miss around here, but I've had one at this house and my last and I really like em. I wouldn't mind converting a bedroom, that's what I did my very first grow. The wife however has never liked that idea.


Talk about difficult wives' its been a few years process of getting my grow into my 7'x7' space in the garage now. I started with a 150 hps in a 15"x21" cabinet. I am a sneaky persistent mother fucker though and eventually I do get my way!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

Honestly I think if I found a place that fit all our other needs and there was atleast a way to hide the door to the bedroom without it seeming wierd I could talk her into it. She judt doesn't want to have this door there with a lock on it. Or having her family wanting to see the house and shit.

So how rare are basements out there I guess I should ask? Does no one have them or just not many? Also is that just Cali, or is colorado the same way do you guys know?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2013)

In terms of houses with basements out west here. It became uncommon to build houses with basements after the 1930s in the western region. There was a pick up of them in the 70's and early 1980s, which happened in predominantly central and southern California (typically in suburban housing). Were I able, I would purchase a few well placed and situated acres and build my own house on them. I would Definitely build a Huge basement and have it divided into sections according to use. In the last 10 years of house renting/moving/searching I think about 15% of the houses have had decent basements.

50' x 150' is tiny compared to what I am used to for lot sizes. 5 acres is about average for this area single family residence. I dont think I would buy something like that to live in, unless it was very short term to pull a single cycle out while increasing the value of the land/house to rent it or flip it after that. This is something I am taking into serious consideration these days.

I have determined i need to move, and very soon. My future is somewhat afloat after some very recent events, and I refuse to stay in this area any longer (as I was supposed to move away a year and a half ago). Where Im going is still up in the air, how I get there will depend on where I go.... and I just have to wait for some chips to fall before I know anything for certain. Though, I do know this: after the middle of February I am free again. Free.

Glad to hear your wife is feeling better. fingers crossed, hope it was just a hiccup . Love to yah bro.... and chernobyl, its been on my list to grow for almost 3 years now... outdoor of course, but gotta start somewhere. I have some revolving grow options for the future I am considering as well....


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 15, 2013)

Pipes are fixed. Only cost $425.  Gotta love old houses built partly by a cheap owner.

I've never been in a house in cali with a basement that I knew of.

TLD, my plan for the future sounds a bit like yours. We would like something like 4-8 acres and build our house on it. And build a couple more down the road for the family. We really like our families. It's just a shame I don't like the south, as I could have a giant plot of land and a house built for me... I gots a lot of wealthy family down there who are mostly that way from the contracting business. You should see their houses lol. Fucking ridiculous.

Off to Arabic 103. Wish me luck.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm so basements are rare. We would love to build our own place, really money and credit are the issues just like buying one. hoping the credit will be fixed by July. We've been in our place just over 3 years cus we can't find anywhere else that would fit our needs. We keep trying to the point that I shut down my grow once, and then either I can get a job and can't find a house or the other way around. Been very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Pipes are fixed. Only cost $425.  Gotta love old houses built partly by a cheap owner.
> 
> I've never been in a house in cali with a basement that I knew of.
> 
> ...


this is how my family is in sc. my great great aunts all live on the same property(dads side), my mom also bought soime of the same roperty from my Grandma(dads mom). But i want to buy her property and put a trailor in the back for my own purposes. she's selling too, just never asked could i take over the mortgage.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 15, 2013)

It's funny how each region has its pros and cons. What didn't/don't you like about the south jig? I hope the wife continues toward feeling better. Thoughts and prayers with you all.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> But i want to buy her property and put a trailor in the back for my own purposes. she's selling too, just never asked could i take over the mortgage.


One of my secrets to life, no shit, has gotten me the most amazing stuff. I ask for stuff. For instance, one thing I recently thought of asking is what our friends in PA are going to do with their house when they pass. They are our parents age, and have no family to speak of. He was an orphan, and she is not in contact with anyone. No kids. I don't know if they have a plan or not, but it would be cool to plant a seed in their heads, maybe get a nice house we could move into 20-30 years from now.

You should float the idea, she might jump on it. Oh, and I'm not bashful to ask for better deals either. Like if that couple said, Well we haven't thought about it, but maybe we could just pass the house onto you guys... I would ask what they were going to do with their cars. lol



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> It's funny how each region has its pros and cons. What didn't/don't you like about the south jig? I hope the wife continues toward feeling better. Thoughts and prayers with you all.


It's not so much the 'south' I didn't like. It was the specific, back woods, nowhere-ville my family is from. Closest big city is Shreveport.... and that's almost 2 hours away. It was just so small... kinda freaked me out. I mean EVERYONE knew EVERYONE. And the heat/ humidity is something to get used to as well. I could take it, but didn't exactly enjoy it.

There were far more things I loved about it down there than I disliked... it's just with all the options of places to live in the world, I don't think I'd ever choose small town Lousianna. I loved all the green, and the food of course. I liked how important family is down there. And religion is a double sided thing for me there. I love the fact that everyone goes to church, and that it is such a part of life... but I hate the fact that they take it so seriously. Most of the family thinks the rest of the family is going to hell for being a different type of Baptist. Like with a completely strait face they will tell me "Yeah, it's a shame Jimmie and his family go to that Southern Baptists church with ladies reading bible passages... they won't be making it to heaven." I'm not too cool with that. Would rather hang around peeps who don't think I'm going to hell. 

But yeah, didn't mean to knock the south. Lots of good stuff down there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

My family is in the church biz, they have a church in atlantic city, nice size too. But oddly enough im not religous at all. Both my great grand, and grandfather are bishops. Its just not my thing. I'm sure my mom wouldnt mind selling to me. Just im not sure if i want to be back home forever. i'm trying to get away lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

So a few of the plants are a little droopy. Well... more than a little droopy, but not on their sides yet. Any thoughts?

Before bed last night I gave the two droopys a little water. I think about 3 oz each. One of them looked a bit less droopy this morning, but still tipping over. The other didn't seem to change at all overnight. This morning one of the cup girls was leaning too. I gave her about 2 oz. One thing I noticed was the difference in density of the soils. The ones in the cups, when I put the water on it just kinda sat on the top, and slowly seeped in. The ones in the fabric pots I watered and the water disappears strait away, no collecting.

Anyways, here's a couple pics from last night. They look about the same this morning.

This one is standing up strait. (sour d)


These two sour d's are leaning. Too much drank?


Also, thought I'd share a hobby I have. Origami. Not sure if I've ever showed you guys this before. I made it for my grandma. Miss you grandma!


Yesterday marked the end of 9 weeks pregnant. Her bleeding has gone down, and same with the cramping. I guess both were still around yesterday, but both better than the day before. I still get good vibes from the baby, so possibly things are ready to keep rolling. We have our first appt Jan 31 I believe. We should be able to see a little person at that point. Not sure if the sex will show up yet. Lol.... it's like sexing plants. Is that a little calyx forming, or a ballsack. Haha. Anyways, will be grand to make it to the appt and see our little one.

I'm shooting for 32 weeks pregnant... that's good enough for me. 9 weeks down. Only 23 more weeks of me being a wreck.

And everyone. I am serious when I say that I believe the good vibes, prayers, thoughts, and wishes you have all sent our way have made a significant difference. I truly believe that God and/ or Gods do things that will be appreciated. So when they hear many people mentioning the same thing they decide to put a little effort in to make it happen. So Thanks.

Just don't stop!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2013)

Soil is tricky at first when its dry, you gotta water it well to get it saturated. I usually stir it up. Ive found many times that a pot can give the water a path to the drain and although it seems like its good its actually funneling the water through that path and the rest is staying dry, poke it, stir it, do something to it. If I dont have time to bother with it Ill put them in a tray and whatever flows through eventually soaks back up. But yeah, its like dry soil is waterproof LOL. I also find clones done in rockwool seem to not do as well going into soil than a clone thats been in a dirt party cup while it got its legs.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My family is in the church biz, they have a church in atlantic city, nice size too. But oddly enough im not religous at all. Both my great grand, and grandfather are bishops. Its just not my thing. I'm sure my mom wouldnt mind selling to me. Just im not sure if i want to be back home forever. i'm trying to get away lol.


I was trying to get away too. From 20-27 or so all I wanted to do was get away from home and my old neighborhood. Be 'free'. Now that I'm 33 and my parents are aging 65, 67... I just want to be around them. I have good parents so that helps... and I'm an only child, so no dumb fuck siblings to drive me away. In my head it just makes life so much easier when you are with family. It's like we (meaning me and people like me) leave to do things on our own, but it's more work than needs to be. I mean if me and the wife lived with my parents, we could have my dad grocery shop for everyone. And whoever cooked would do it for everyone. We would all be splitting bills. You always have someone to babysit. Someone to watch the house while you are on vacation. Someone to drive you to the airport. Someone to take care of you when you are sick.

Sure it comes with a lot of responsibilities, like taking care of them when they are sick, doing stuff around the house for them, putting up with their bullshit, sharing things like the TV or the nice bathtub. But overall I feel that the way so many people strike out on their own just doesn't make a lot of sense.

I always used to think peeps that lived 15-20 deep in a house had a terrible fucking life. Not saying I'd trade mine for that... but I can see the advantages.

Also, last point, my grandma was my most favorite person on this planet, and probably will be forever (my grandchild might compete). Anyways, it would have been so awesome to have spent more time with her. If I would have taken the chance to live there I have no doubt my life would be much richer than it is today.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

Believe me, if i'm still here next year. It because i will feel bad leaving my fam here. My great grandmother and grandma just came down from NJ to visit n that made it worse. that family feeling. I have a close knit fam. My mom won;t mind me leavng, nor my Gma. It'll be me feeling bad. aww hell, im feeling emotional. im one of three kids My emo sister and her autisticly amazing son. My gay brother, and myself "the bad seed" . we have the oddest relationship but i love em and would hate phonecalls being all i get. plus my lady is even tighter with her fam, n i love her nieces n nephews id prolly take them with me, lol. im gettin soft.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

It's actually a lot of fun trying to figure this out. I don't have a lot of pressure, so it's cool. Hopefully I don't kill $80 worth of clones though... that would be the only really bad thing.

Hey T. I'd love to visit your families church sometime. I bet they have a pretty good time there. Just looked on a map. Didn't realize where atlantic city was. About 2.5 hours drive from wife's place in PA. Good ole Wally Nutter lives out by there. I still talk to him on facebutt, and yeah... he's still nutty.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

very inviting fam i have, they wouldnt mind. Its not your usual fam as far as black families go. we've been pretty mixed up the last few decades. i know most white people wouldn't think of visiting a real pentecostal church(its wild). But my sisters sons dad and her current boyfriend are white and very well received. id much rather you come eat with the fam, now thats a good time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im gettin soft.


Nah man... you are just realizing what's good in life. 

Are you the middle kid? I skype with my mom almost every day lately. Since dad had his cancer scare I decided I'd talk to them everyday. We were talking on the phone, but the skype thing is cool. I just turn it on and do my thing, and so does she. We look at stuff when necessary, or look at eachother sometimes, but mostly it's like being in the same room together. It's a nice tool, but makes me with we were just in the same room lol.

I guess another reason I'd like to get closer to my parents is because I am an only child. It's gutting to think about but when they are gone there will be no one I know that knew me before I was like 12. Not a soul. Shit has me feeling empty right now. Wife's an only child too. And we've both never been close to cousins or ants/ uncles. So holding onto family while we can is special. Definitely the one giant trade off for getting all the attention and all the love. At their funerals I'm going to be so alone. At least I got a good wife to hug me. 

Wife is up. She said there was no blood today. None at all. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2013)

I've got family that I live like 4 hours from that I wish I was closer to, and thats one of the things that makes moving out west more intimidating. I get to see them a couple times a year for the most part right now. If I got out west, that prolly won't happen cus no one in my family has much money.

Also very glad the wife continues to feel better and better man. Thats the best thing to ask for right now! 

With regards the girls drooping maybe just need another day or to to get comfy in the soil?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very inviting fam i have, they wouldnt mind. Its not your usual fam as far as black families go. we've been pretty mixed up the last few decades. i know most white people wouldn't think of visiting a real pentecostal church(its wild). But my sisters sons dad and her current boyfriend are white and very well received. id much rather you come eat with the fam, now thats a good time.


I've always dreamed of going to a real pentecostal church (if that's what you call it lol). Seriously, that to me is what worshiping God is about. It's a celebration, and a community lifting it's voice and spirit up. It's overwhelming joy and pain and sadness and happiness. It's uncontrollable urges to shout out and give praise or agreeance. (which according to my wife is not a word, it's a legal term that mean...... this is where I stopped listening) It's amazing how little fun white people know how to have lol.

Shit bro, if I came over for dinner I'd probably never want to leave. Until there was a fight haha. One day.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nah man... you are just realizing what's good in life.
> 
> Are you the middle kid? I skype with my mom almost every day lately. Since dad had his cancer scare I decided I'd talk to them everyday. We were talking on the phone, but the skype thing is cool. I just turn it on and do my thing, and so does she. We look at stuff when necessary, or look at eachother sometimes, but mostly it's like being in the same room together. It's a nice tool, but makes me with we were just in the same room lol.
> 
> ...


Middle Child all day!! Hopefully after Jig#2 there will be more on the way, you have opened the fertility door you know  i try to call my mom once a week or so. she's still on the move daily her bday is in two days she'll be 46 or 7 lol. My father is deceased and i have all my grandparents and 1 great. My great grandfather died in 03. My great grand mother is like 95.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've always dreamed of going to a real pentecostal church (if that's what you call it lol). Seriously, that to me is what worshiping God is about. It's a celebration, and a community lifting it's voice and spirit up. It's overwhelming joy and pain and sadness and happiness. It's uncontrollable urges to shout out and give praise or agreeance. (which according to my wife is not a word, it's a legal term that mean...... this is where I stopped listening) It's amazing how little fun white people know how to have lol.
> 
> Shit bro, if I came over for dinner I'd probably never want to leave. Until there was a fight haha. One day.


Its either going to scare the shit outta you. Or make you laugh, unless it jumps into you. ive never seen my fam argue, ever. But if you want to see a fight or argument come to my girls grandmas house for dinner, lol. there are no drugs or drinkers at my fams dinner. My girls people are the opposite.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've got family that I live like 4 hours from that I wish I was closer to, and thats one of the things that makes moving out west more intimidating. I get to see them a couple times a year for the most part right now. If I got out west, that prolly won't happen cus no one in my family has much money.
> 
> Also very glad the wife continues to feel better and better man. Thats the best thing to ask for right now!
> 
> With regards the girls drooping maybe just need another day or to to get comfy in the soil?


Thanks for the words about my wife.

That's a tough decision about the family. It's though following your dreams sometimes.

I'm thinking the plants just need to get settled too. Or something like that. They still look happy even as they lean over.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

I figured you were the middle kid. You guys are always problems.  It's cool you got your grandparents around, they are usually pretty great cuz they love you, but you aren't their responsibility so they can say some crazy shit. lol I got to meet my great grandpa a while back. He was 94 when we met. I'm not sure I want to live that long if I'm like my G.Grampa... he was barely there. Just kinda sat and called everyone the same name. It was really neat though to meet my grandma's dad.

I'm out of things to say finally. Probably time to do some chores.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey bruddah! All this family talk is making me all emo'ed out feeling too. Oh, and my family unit just texted me from the bedroom. Gonna go get some morning love 

Glad wifey is doing better. Keeping the good vibes going.

When my clones droop like that I throw a little water right on the rockwool. Also, if you are having trouble with the water penetrating and don't like using a wetting agent you can take a spray bottle and wet the topsoil a bit... this will help break the water tension down a little more, and allow the water to soak down into the soil.

Gotta run! Have a good one my friend.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

lol, Have a good one!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2013)

if you're lucky the pentacostal service is like this
[video=youtube_share;RTsPDNWu6J8]http://youtu.be/RTsPDNWu6J8[/video]


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> if you're lucky the pentacostal service is like this
> [video=youtube_share;RTsPDNWu6J8]http://youtu.be/RTsPDNWu6J8[/video]
> 
> 
> cof


thats every service. no luck needed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

Dude... just found out the Banana OG has been lost. No more cuts, mothers, flowering plants, nothing. I didn't know. I would have revegged, or let the nanners pop and pollinate something. Pretty sad about it really. It's such an epic smoke.

Damn.


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2013)

DAMn^^^......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

That blows man.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm beyond bummed. I kinda can't believe no one mentioned it to me. I would have kept a mother. I could have just let those damn nanners pop. Dog X banana and Banana x banana sound alright to me.

I did get one individual seed from the Dog directly beneath the banana that was developing nanners. It doesn't look fully mature, so may not even be viable. It's the last hope.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... just found out the Banana OG has been lost. No more cuts, mothers, flowering plants, nothing. I didn't know. I would have revegged, or let the nanners pop and pollinate something. Pretty sad about it really. It's such an epic smoke.
> 
> Damn.


Did SS lose his banana as well?




Glad the wife is doing well.
Bedrest and positive thoughts are where its at right now.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Did SS lose his banana as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard he lost his noodle.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

DST said:


> I heard he lost his noodle.....


what do u mean?

Jokes lol, I think I get it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Sheesh I got some reading to do  will be back tonight!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

Everyone lost it.  I guess both SS and Dez had it and they died? Not really sure on the story, I don't even care the details because it doesn't matter. It just sucks.

I'm hording all the banana I have left in jars.

Oh... the plants are looking chipper. The little bit of water perked them right up. I've been using something like 2-3 oz of water at a time. Baby steps.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Everyone lost it.  I guess both SS and Dez had it and they died? Not really sure on the story, I don't even care the details because it doesn't matter. It just sucks.
> 
> I'm hording all the banana I have left in jars.
> 
> Oh... the plants are looking chipper. The little bit of water perked them right up. I've been using something like 2-3 oz of water at a time. Baby steps.


That really sux!!

I was gonna get a cut from one of them sometime this yr and was really looking forward to it.

Glad your plants look chipper today.

Mine veggers in my closet and my hempys in the garage all look night and day better.
They were sick from my failed attempt at organic teas. It tool lots of tlc and several weeks to save em.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That really sux!!
> 
> I was gonna get a cut from one of them sometime this yr and was really looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


Teas are supposed to be used with soil, Ididnt know you were running hempy bass I thought it was soil.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

I know it's not the same, but I'll save you some banana buds. 

Glad the plants are looking up. How'd last harvest turn out smoke wise. You like the tahoe?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2013)

You guys and all your 800 differant OG cuts


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so not one of those guys. Seriously... I think it's all pretty lame. Fire OG, Jedi OG, Skywalker, SFV Original OG 1932 East Side Cut, larry, kevin, Tron OG, lol

Now having said that, I will contradict myself and say this Banana OG right here.... this is the shiznit. lolol. I'm such a hypocrite, but for real it's a lovely smoke with a great look and has a stink to be reckoned with. A shame I'll probably never get my hands on it again. Still can't beleive it.

EDIT: The early smoke reports are in... seems to me like 9 weeks is the sweet spot for the Banana, and the 10 week dog is looking to pull ahead of the rest.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't remember whos thread it was but I was looking at one the other day and the guy was talking about his setup inn his first post. HE goes on to talk about the strains he's running and its this that and another thing, with a couple OG's in the names. Then in his next post he starts talking about all the strains he's supposedly grown out, which was a list of atleast 75-100, and seriously half of them had OG in the name. Personally I thought it was ridiculous and a bit much. You don't come off that way Jig I was just giving you cali guys some shit cause you deserve it some times for being able to trade genetics and beans at will.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Teas are supposed to be used with soil, Ididnt know you were running hempy bass I thought it was soil.


I tried teas on all my plants a month ago.
I read on some other forums that teas are ok in hempy...
Anyway the teas all but killed them and the water runoff smelled like ass!!
I ran gallons and gallons through to flush em out and they are kicking ass now!!
I might do only hempy from here on out actually.
I havent flowered hempy yet, and dont know the way to go from veg to flower nites yet, but that will come soon.
As far as the soil ones that were sick, I think it was a mix of overdoing the neem and soap, and poor ph with the nutes and the teas. I broke all my ppm and ph meters.


jigfresh said:


> I know it's not the same, but I'll save you some banana buds.
> Thanx bro.
> I have seen Banana OG clones out there, but u never know what u r getting, and the bugs.....finally got no bugs and am happy as f^^k about it!!
> Glad the plants are looking up. How'd last harvest turn out smoke wise. You like the tahoe?


The Tahoe is decent, but not my best thats for sure.
I cant get a great smell or taste from it like others have even after 3-4 weeks cure.
Might be my growing, but more likely a poor pheno.
Looking at her flowering I thought it was gonna be super fire.
My standards are high as a grower though. My friends like it not love it also.
I need good taste and smell as well as the high and flower to leaf ratios etc....
I have several clones Ill flower out, but might drop her after we will see.

Still nothing yet tops my Grape Krush, but as always I have numerous strains ready to flower that I haven't tried and cant wait to. 
I think I have 10-12 new strains that I will be flowering very very soon.
Dog S1
Stank Ape (if fem)
Herijuana (if fem)
707 HB
Purple Kush
Cindy 99(pineapple pheno)
Gods Gift
Atomic NL
Purple AK47
Purple Urkle
DJ Shorts Blueberry

maybe more Ill add to the list if I find I missed some

Gonna take some pics to see if I see girly parts


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

You grow as many strains per grow as I've done my career. Let me count real quick... I think the 2 strains I got right now are 16 and 17 for me. That's about a grow for you lol. I think it's cool though. My smoke is always good... but there's only 1 or 2 strains of it, so I get a little tired of it after while.

The best I've run (in order from sativa-hybrid, indica-hybrid, indica) Odessey, Candy Drop x NYPD, Banana OG, Purple Kush, Dog Kush. The sour D and chernobyl are by far the most sativa strains I've done. I'm really really excited to see how soaring I can get them. Aren't sativas really nice if you let them go a long time. Not sure I have the patience to go forever, but can probably push 12 weeks.

EDIT: Ha, TC we deserve it out here. Funny brands of weed snobery cali has. You should hear the people at the co-ops talk... it's embarrassing.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You grow as many strains per grow as I've done my career. Let me count real quick... I think the 2 strains I got right now are 16 and 17 for me. That's about a grow for you lol. I think it's cool though. My smoke is always good... but there's only 1 or 2 strains of it, so I get a little tired of it after while.
> 
> The best I've run (in order from sativa-hybrid, indica-hybrid, indica) Odessey, Candy Drop x NYPD, Banana OG, Purple Kush, Dog Kush. The sour D and chernobyl are by far the most sativa strains I've done. I'm really really excited to see how soaring I can get them. Aren't sativas really nice if you let them go a long time. Not sure I have the patience to go forever, but can probably push 12 weeks.
> 
> EDIT: Ha, TC we deserve it out here. Funny brands of weed snobery cali has. You should hear the people at the co-ops talk... it's embarrassing.


I have a problem with strain hunting.
So many sound so good and I cant seem to stop getting new ones.
There are several I still want right now, but I know I am over-loaded already.
I am about to build something in my garage to flower in since I have way too many big girls right now for my puny tent
I have 30 -40 girls ready to flower and some are huge.
My Gods Gift exploded from a foot to 5 ft in a month or so, re-potting her lit a fire under her ass. I have never seen that b4.

Sometimes I think I love growing weed more than smoking it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a hard time with all the made up names, and wanna be breeders. Just cus you can cross some plants or force some beans doe3sn't mean you know shit about breeding or that the weed is gonna be any good.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I have a hard time with all the made up names, and wanna be breeders. Just cus you can cross some plants or force some beans doe3sn't mean you know shit about breeding or that the weed is gonna be any good.


This is true, and the reason why I havent bred anything myself yet.

The plan is to find several keeper strains, then worry about making them self pollinate to keep seeds for the future, and maybe start to cross some things.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2013)

I hermie plants at the drop of a hat and make pimp ass accidental feminized strains! I got 8 crossed up strains so I never know what I'm going to get, but I know it will always be some bomb shit!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I tried teas on all my plants a month ago.
> I read on some other forums that teas are ok in hempy...
> Anyway the teas all but killed them and the water runoff smelled like ass!!
> I ran gallons and gallons through to flush em out and they are kicking ass now!!
> ...


I have always been a fan of DJ Shorts gear. Where is your source on the Purple Kush?

Dog S1.... just going to keep the cut, or breed with it? thats some fire though for sure 

and there you go again talking about the Chernobyl Jig!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2013)

this is good convo right here.
breedin/pollen chuckin,is something that is takeing over,everyone wants to do it,and thats cool,as long as its for the right reason.
i myself see lots of people crossing elite(pheno/genom)cuts/clones,with any male plant,from any seed stock,and pass the progeny off as the elite clone.
^^not coo,but may still make good nug.

just stoned right now

now this og thing is crazy,all of them are so diff,some good,some not.
i have been running a lot of og x's lately,they have been fun,but im finding myself leaning more to the chem x's(chemdawg,chem91,chem sis,ect)just as many.

whats crazy is i just seen some (chocolate banana kush f2) beans go for around $200,crazy i tell ya,but well see.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2013)

hey jig, just a little thought from reading a post from yesterday. u said about sex of the baby. over here they are able to tell u around the 20 week Mark that's if you can see it on monitor. even tho we didn't won't to know the sex of h. she moved around so much during the scan that the nurse couldn't even get a glimpse.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so not one of those guys. Seriously... I think it's all pretty lame. Fire OG, Jedi OG, Skywalker, SFV Original OG 1932 East Side Cut, larry, kevin, Tron OG, lol"
> 
> You forgot Bubba og


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey LGP, yeah wife said I was crazy thinking we could tell this early. I'm really stoked it looks like we'll make it to the appt with baby in belly. Wife hadn't bled for over 24 hours last night, she still asleep so not sure about overnight. If she makes it another 30 hours, it will be as long without bleeding as with, so she'll feel good about that. I will too, but I've been optimistic the whole time (not sure if you guys could tell or not). I actually got a vision of our kid when he was 17 or something. He looked good. He was called Jack and he liked singing.  So I will call the baby Jack. Wife calls her Brighton. Neither of those would be actual names though.

Plants are looking great, I'm not sure if it's a product of growing in soil or what, but the internode spacing is fucking TIGHT on these things. They are just stacking on top of one another. Crazy too because the first couple nodes have an inch, inch and a half between them... then the top 3 or 4 nodes are just right on top of one another (again lol). I can't say I'm not happy... I just wonder if they will ever get tall. (it will be funny to remind me of this statement when they are all 7 feet tall)

So the plants are all back perky again. Is that kinda what I'm looking for as to when to water... like they will look droopy or the leaves will be sagging? Should I not wait that long? Is that a good time to water? I know it's not that complicated, just looking for what you guys do.

Have you smoked that worm? Is it good? I don't even know if I've ever smoked Bubba (pre98 or not lol).

Was thinking about it... couple years ago everyone was about the Kush... also everyone was about the Purp... in amsterdam you hear the word Haze thrown around alot... and in cali we got the OG's. Personally... I'm with Genuity on what I like. I like that chem taste and effect. Have that nasty fuel smell in there. MMMMMM MMMM. I love chem dog, sour d, all that fuely stuff. But honestly... I just like weed... and smoking.

And also, I think I like hybrids better than strait sativas or indicas. When done right they are just too good at what they are. Super good sativa to me is a garunteed panic attack. Maybe not full fledged, but I'm not going to be sitting there having a good time, I will be sitting there wondering if someone's coming to get me. And a strong indica just puts me to sleep. I think sativa hybrids are my favorite. A nice up working high, with some body stone to it to make you feel a little funny when walking. That's nice. That CD x NYPD had a nice energy to it. Really miss that smoke.

I'll get some pics up when wife wakes. Not much change, but they are looking nice and cute today.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> . Not much change, but they are looking nice and cute today.


who, the wife or the plants? 

and is sour d not quite a vigorous beast in flower? is it sour d you are growing? oops


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome new all around Jig. I was telling my lady your one of the most positive, glass half full kinda ppl on here(she's usually on the couch with me when im on riu after 5pm).


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Totally agree, T but why is he asking all these bloody newb questions lmfao....


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Awesome new all around Jig. I was telling my lady your one of the most positive, glass half full kinda ppl on here(she's usually on the couch with me when im on riu after 5pm).


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

Personally I don't think plants should be drooping before they are watered. Some plants prefer "dry feet", but I think with MJ being a mountain/hillside plant it's use to having water running over it constantly (probably why hydro works so well).

Get a rough gestimate of how light the pot it when it's dry, and worse case, if you can't suss out a routine (like they need watered every 2nd day, or every 3rd day), then go with the weight thing. Even if your plants are tied to the screen you can stil lift the pots slightly (well I do anyway).

Anymore questions about applying water to your cannabis plants, just ask away, I'll really try not to be a wide cunt about it, hehe.
*

Is that kinda what I'm looking for as to when to water... like they will look droopy or the leaves will be sagging? Should I not wait that long? Is that a good time to water? I know it's not that complicated, just looking for what you guys do.


*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol, idk D. But ive only seen that one plant jig showed me he did in soil. And if that is what he is going off of then all of his questions are justified and well received.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

oh aye, the ScrogKing turns into the ScraggleMaster...lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha, that made me a laugh. Truly the shittiest plants ever, lol. And I thought I was putting such care into them.

It is indeed sour D that I'm running. Also got a chernobyl (tga) in there. Not as excited about them... but they will probably turn into winners at the end. I think figuring out how often they need water is best. Droppy plants aren't very attractive.

Oh... no blood today, so that makes like 36 hours strait. Really great news. And since she's up I guess I owe you all pics.

And feel free to keep the sarcasm coming with the newb tips. Keeps things entertaining. No one wants to read a conversation like "When should I water?" "In 2 days" "Ok, Thanks". That's lame.

"When should I water" "When the fucking plant need water you twat" .... lol.... much better.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a plant that went limp for no appearance reason. 
She is a young clone 1 week into her 4" pot.
The rest of the clones were fine. (dif strains)
Watered her and she got worse.
I just said fuck it and didnt water her for like a week.
All of a sudden she is up, and her soil is dry as a bone.
I watered her the next day just a lil, and its been over a week and she is just going crazy now.
Moral of the story...idk lol but my Blueberry x ??? isnt lost after all.
Maybe she just wanted dry feet as DST said


Forgot to mention that we are happy over here to hear that your girl is doing well


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 17, 2013)

Good to hear it's all stopped, and she's feeling better. Let us know how the doctor's visit goes at the end of the month (like you weren't going to anyway!). We'll all be waiting.

Lets see some veg pr0n, btw!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha, that made me a laugh. Truly the shittiest plants ever, lol. And I thought I was putting such care into them.
> 
> It is indeed sour D that I'm running. Also got a chernobyl (tga) in there. Not as excited about them... but they will probably turn into winners at the end. I think figuring out how often they need water is best. Droppy plants aren't very attractive.
> 
> ...


One thing I will say about Chernobyl is It's a very stable and problem free plant. This thing went through three rain storms with no protection. All of the other plants had small bud rot issues and PM, but not the Chernobyl. The flavor is kind of plain and just tastes like weed. I will definitely do that one outdoor again.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Lets see some veg pr0n, btw!!



Roll mouse over pics for descriptions:


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Roll mouse over pics for descriptions:
> View attachment 2483998
> View attachment 2483979View attachment 2483994View attachment 2483982View attachment 2483996View attachment 2483985View attachment 2483989View attachment 2484002
> View attachment 2484006View attachment 2484004


Thanks for the Pics Jig.

something to Always keep in mind- Your soil is alive, and it forms a symbiotic relationship with the plant. You want to keep your entire pot of soil Evenly moist to encourage the soils health and the ongoing availability of the nutrients that become available via the micro/biological processes that occur there.

Try removing those bottoms leaves that are dying off (on the Chernobyl), it looks like they are just a bit much for the root system to keep going right now (nutrient absorption is slower and not quite as direct in soil as in hydro). What is the ph of your water there?

That Dog Kush looks like what I would really really want to be growing. Do you still have it? Im overdue for a roadtrip..... once I get a vehicle again :/ .

Stoked to see your Wife is feeling that much better... keep on keeping on with that flow bro.... ride that wave all the way to the end. You got all us sending loving nurturing energies that way.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot TLD. The Dog cut was lost along with the Banana. There are Dog seeds though... just have to find the pheno. We found that pheno by chance weren't trying for a good one or anything. I got seeds for you. One thing about the Dog... it tends to chuck balls if run from seed. Once cloned the trait goes away... so run them from clones.

I've been using drinking water from the store, I assume the ph is 7. Haven't checked it.

Total aside:

Fuck Lance Armstrong. Lowest kind of shit there is. Just like a politician, except even more self centered.

Small time crooks and thugs are more redeeming citizens in my eyes.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot TLD. The Dog cut was lost along with the Banana. There are Dog seeds though... just have to find the pheno. We found that pheno by chance weren't trying for a good one or anything. I got seeds for you. One thing about the Dog... it tends to chuck balls if run from seed. Once cloned the trait goes away... so run them from clones.
> 
> I've been using drinking water from the store, I assume the ph is 7. Haven't checked it.
> 
> ...


for that kind of mix you could start out as low as 6.2- but right around 6.4 is good. The ph will actually go up a bit as the water is absorbed and transpires into the air. This is one of the things I really enjoy about growing in soil, it in many ways manages itself.

I have heard many a comment just like that about lance armstrong. Might I ask why you are putting that out there just now? Running from clones is duly noted, and if I remember correctly I had heard about that before when a friend of mine was describing the strain to me..... if my hazey stoner memory serves me correctly... it may have been over a bowl of the Bannana OG .

Looks as though they are of ideal height to start LST'ing them. Can I ask what your current and future lighting is going to be? Is it going to be flowered in the same manner as before (as far as lighting set up)?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

The Lance armstrong thing is because of his confession tonight on oprah. Specifically, it was because a story by Rick Riley (famous sports reporter) in which Riley talks about being duped by him. People being selfish is one thing. Even people trampling others to get to the top is another thing. But cheating your way to the top, lying about it, vehemently defending yourself in the court of public opinion, and the court of law. Crushing friends, co-workers, associates who were trying to tell the truth. He took peoples careers away, and stole a LOT of money from a lot of people... all while suing anyone who accused him OF WHAT HE WAS FUCKING DOING!!!!

It's the beating people down thing I hate about him.

Lighting is going to be 1000w HPS. Not sure how I'm mounting it yet... probably vertical in a nice cool tube.

I discovered an electrical mess in my house today, so that gets sorted before anything else. I'm actually taking a break right now to chat.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The Lance armstrong thing is because of his confession tonight on oprah. Specifically, it was because a story by Rick Riley (famous sports reporter) in which Riley talks about being duped by him. People being selfish is one thing. Even people trampling others to get to the top is another thing. But cheating your way to the top, lying about it, vehemently defending yourself in the court of public opinion, and the court of law. Crushing friends, co-workers, associates who were trying to tell the truth. He took peoples careers away, and stole a LOT of money from a lot of people... all while suing anyone who accused him OF WHAT HE WAS FUCKING DOING!!!!
> 
> It's the beating people down thing I hate about him.
> 
> ...


yea fuck that guy, fuck manti te'o too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol... I have absolutely no idea what to think about that shit. You think he knew about it? I just don't get it.

I'm in the middle of an electrical issue and now my closet don't work. Uh oh. Time to get back to work and figure this out. You guys have no idea the shady work done in this house. It's like every couple months I find something else that is horribly wrong. At least this won't cost me anything to fix. Just gotta work it all out.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the Politicians friend has a cut of DOG, well I know he was running it last I spoke to him and he was in LA at the time.....

Can't believe both are lost over there.......good luck sorting out the lecky mate.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

Great to hear about wifey and yin! Still got yall in my thoughts.

Also the entertaining criticism is well,,, entertaining lol.... That ScraggleMaster comment just about killed me haha. 
Also good to hear the clones are doing well,,, I'll remind you when their 7ft tall. 
TLD hit it with that even moisture throughout the container thing. We be growing soil to take care of the plant, the microbes need some water too.
D also hit it with the whole learning the weight of your containers to tell you when its about time to water,,, I dont like to let the medium dry out too much.

BTW I just wanted to throw out there, my rain water ph is around 7... I havn't been lowering it and think it should be ok... its rain water ffs... Does anyone else have an opinion on that?

Again, very glad everything is going good... That DOG btw loooookssss amazing. wow.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jig I have found bottled water to vary greatly in ph from mfg to mfg.
That actually caused me major issues when switching water vending machines by assuming ph was uniform.


I have serious electrical problems where I live as well.
Power would turn off every night around 8pm and all the outlets in both bedrooms didnt work when we moved in and several through the house as well.
the ones that did work were so worn that plugs just fall out.
I rent and wont put out money, and so as I fix shit I deduct from rent.
The cheap ass owner will never get it done unless I force her hand.
I still Have to run an extension cord to my tent


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2013)

and how does the medium on the chernobyl feel? looks on the dry side, but it's hard to tell when looking at a picture, if a flash is involved it makes it even harder.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 17, 2013)

Jig you got that fear in you mane about the plants, like it's your first time growing. Feel them out. I'm not running in soil, but it's fun playing in the dirt so to speak (coco). hah. You know we all got our hopes and thoughts with you and the wife. Nothing but love bruh.

Whodat I don't know what difference it would make in soil (I seem to remember reading that soil buffers itself fairly well), but in coco I know it made a huge difference.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Great to hear about wifey and yin! Still got yall in my thoughts.
> 
> 
> BTW I just wanted to throw out there, my rain water ph is around 7... I havn't been lowering it and think it should be ok... its rain water ffs... Does anyone else have an opinion on that?
> ...


My tap is around 7 and I leave her be!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input  my old tap was about the same but I took it town to 6.7 or so with apple cider vinegar... needs very little.
Just tested my tea for the first time it came out to 8.2, high no doubt but Iv always just given it as is.... I think Ill continue to do the same...

Jig the top of that soil looks a little dry,,, but that may be the pics? While the roots are still undeveloped they will need little bits of water at a time. 
Everything looks good though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

It's FRIDAY!!!! What up yall. Wife still blood free. It's a good day!!! Gonna get my Recommendation re-upped today, so I'm legal to smoke and grow weed for another year. Got a coupon for $40, not bad. LoL at the time pot head businesses call. The clone place texts me at 11pm, and Doc's place calls to ask if I want a renewal on Saturday morning at 9:30 am. And when the dude calls, he sounds like the biggest fucking pot head ever. He's watching TV and it's really loud in the background. 

He's like "Hey, yeah man, your renewal is going to run out on Jan 19th." And I'm waiting for the punchline... that doesn't come. 

I say, "yes it does." Still waiting. 

"Oh, would you like to set up a renewal appt?" 

Me: "Is there any way I can do it over the phone, or do I need to come into the office?" 

Him "Absolutely, our office is at the same location as last time. What time do you want to come in?"

Anyways, they are funny.

What a lame post... I'm going to start another. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

It made me laugh.

edit: And a big "Fuck Yeah" for no blood. "Happy Healthy Baby." Say it. All the time. Until he's born. Mantra that shit. I am.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

Got the electrical sorted. Ever since I started growing 4 years ago (Wow I've been on RIU for 4 years now. Trip out) I haven't had the ceiling light in the bedroom work. I never knew why, but yesterday I figured it out. Shit they made it look confusing when it was really quite simple. Anyways, closet is working and I feel better about it's electrical state. The ceiling fan AND light work for the first time in forever. Plus I put up my other hanging/ tapestry thingy on the ceiling. It's all orange all the time when you are looking up in my bedroom. I'll take a pic.

Not sure if you read my journal GHB... but I got plans developing in my head. I hope you like cats. 

The plants are looking good. Was thinking I'll give them a good amount of water next time they need it. 1 liter each. I'll check that pH too.

Haven't made it to class this week so not sure if I'll be taking it. I've been having my own health related issues that you guys would absolutely not want to chat about. I've added a few new creams to my medicine cabinet. 

Life is feeling markedly normal today. It's nice, if not a bit boring. Guess I'll play a video game for a bit. Hope everyone is well.

And DST... don't burn the house down mate! Is you gonna have a smoke in the living room at all? hehehe... I wont tell. If you did a hole would surely get burned somewhere just to give you away.

EDIT: Bobo... you got me and the wife both saying it now. Happy Healthy Baby! yay


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a good one... easy to repeat in the back of your head. If enough people say it I'm sure whoever's in there will hear. Feel. Whatever it is... that shit works. 

I read on Jerry Garcia's thread awhile back that he waters 1 liter for every gallon of pot he's using. I'm not saying water for your full pot size at this point, but maybe where you think the rootball is starting to extend to. At this point 1 liter sounds perfect tho... I just remembered that so I figured I'd throw it out there.

Alright, I gotta go. I said I was going to bail a few minutes ago. Stuff to do. Later man!


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if you read my journal GHB... but I got plans developing in my head. I hope you like cats.



of course i am subbed to your thread so please elaborate jig
i am more of a dog person but i am warming to cats, i used to hate how mercenary they are but the older i become the more like a cat i become.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 18, 2013)

We have been hoping to house swap with someone in England for a couple years now, but the big issue really is my garden. If there were someone I could trust with the plants I'm sure we'd jump all over it. We spent 4 weeks over there two separate times in 2012 and hope to spend even more time someday. Not sure with the baby and all on timing. But yeah man, if you wanted to spend some time out here, and think you could get used to driving on the right side of the road, we got a real comfy place. And I'd leave you a stash... as long as you left me one. 

Even if not for a long time it would be cool. Anywhere's from 2 weeks to 3 months would be good.

Completely unrelated.... here's a story on Lance Armstrong I feel closely represents my feelings on him:

http://espn.go.com/sports/endurance/story/_/id/8854048/lance-armstrong-interview-oprah-winfrey-doping-typical-spectacle


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 18, 2013)

Great news on the little one! I really like that mantra too, Im saying it  
Some interesting studies by this japanese man a long time ago... But something about different feelings and vibes, energy, influencing the structure of water crystals. Its really is like we can manifest certain things in certain ways. 
Masaru Emoto is his name.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masaru_Emoto
[video=youtube;33IiYb8htHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33IiYb8htHk[/video]


Also good news on the electrical situation  Im getting there...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We have been hoping to house swap with someone in England for a couple years now, but the big issue really is my garden. If there were someone I could trust with the plants I'm sure we'd jump all over it. We spent 4 weeks over there two separate times in 2012 and hope to spend even more time someday. Not sure with the baby and all on timing. But yeah man, if you wanted to spend some time out here, and think you could get used to driving on the right side of the road, we got a real comfy place. And I'd leave you a stash... as long as you left me one.
> 
> Even if not for a long time it would be cool. Anywhere's from 2 weeks to 3 months would be good.
> 
> ...


if you house swap with a fellow RIU'uper, you could look after each others gardens!?


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2013)

so a fellow riuer whos good with animals and plants lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

I like it! Doing a house swap would be a great way to get to see an area. I've wanted to get to europe since I was a teenager, just never been able to swing it.

Very glad to hear the wife is continueing to do better man. I truely hope things stay on the upward swing.

I just put my WW mom into soil yesterday, and I prolly watered it a bit heavily(almost half gallon of water roughly 2 gallon pot), but since its coming from a "hempy" set up I'm sure it won't hurt. I wanted to make sure the soil was evenly wet. I sprinkled the Mycos stuff the girl at the grow shop gave me all over the root system too. We'll see how it does, its been vegging for a month already, but I topped it before that and have it trained into 4 outward branches. I think it should turn into a great mom once it spreads its roots in the soil. Also took about 20 clones off all the differant plants, about 10 of them I don't know if they are girls or boys yet.


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

if you could obtain a 3 month visa your wife could have the baby over here, it would save you a big hospital bill no doubt!.! just saying.

hope all goes well.

honestly i wouldn't trust jesus christ himself to watch over my gardens. no offence.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

surely there are websites for houseswapping offers ?


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> surely there are websites for houseswapping offers ?


there is, but i think you need to be pretty committed www.fabswingers.com i wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

ah man you'd be surprised. lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 18, 2013)

FWIW, I've never had an *indoor* plant use more than a quart a day, regardless of pot size. I've never had a plant that consistently took a quart a day either. It might be like, quart one day, 2 cups the next. My hempy is right around a quart a day right now.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

My flood table seems to use a consistent 2 gallons a day most of the time. Some times it surprises me and I don't have to mess with it, but its almost a daily ritual. I'd like to set up a larger rez so maybe I could leave it for 2-3 days easier.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 18, 2013)

To elaborate on that, pots up to 3 gal that is. And I'm the kinda guy where if my plant would use a gallon every 4 days I'd rather give it a quart every day.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2013)

When I had soil plants it was about 1-1.5 gallons every 6-7 days in 5 gallon grow bags. I loved only messing with water once a week that was great.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

Cool guys. Thanks. I gave two of them about a quart of water last night.  I can see how I will be able to figure out how much they are using. I'm suprised at how breathable the felt is and think that helps dry things out faster. Anyhow, plants are still looking nice. It's amazing how much slower the growth is compared to hydro. Not a complaint though.

Here's something I posted in club 600 and wanted you guys to see... sorry if you seen it twice now.

I went shopping today. Got myself:


Ancient Forrest
Living Alaska Humisoil (which I just figured out is basically the same thing as ancient forrest)
Buckaroo Worm Castings (funny brand name)
1 gallon Black Strap Molasses


Then on the way to the car some dude stops his car to ask me if I smoked weed... and if I had any... and if I knew anything about growing... and if I wanted to come chill and smoke at his place and tell him some tips on his plants.


Why the fuck not I thought. We had a good time smoking and playing black ops II. His plants looked ok. Had to LOL at the setup though. Well actually at the whole entire experience, but yeah, the grow op wan't exactly prime. Plants looked good considering. I guess love goes a long way cuz he seemed to like them a lot. Weirdest part was the white pebbles on top of the soil. He said he just thought they might help. And no they weren't mixed in... just a few pebbles sprinkled around.


There was a rather fat man sleeping on the couch the entire time... he woke up breifly to say a confused hello... and once to say 'no' in response to the question "aren't you going to work today". This was around 2pm. There was more fun, but I guess that's enough here.


I also gave a dude and his dog up my mountain. Turned out he was the same guy and dog from Thanksgiving when I found little 'molly' on the street and gave it back to drunky. He was drunk then and again today. He had a messed up hand because he broke up a fight between his dog and a raccoon and the raccoon bit him. Then he got frost bite. Had to come back up the hill to get his antibiotics. It's just amazing how some people live. And it's usually a lot of fun talking to those people. (for about 10 minutes)

And... I learned from my new friend today that co-ops let people volunteer to do random stuff. I guess this dude trims sometimes at the local co-op. People just come in with a moving box full of freshly cut plants (i'm guessing they are ripped off and the peeps want to convert it to cash ASAP). Then volunteers will trim it for cash and product. He said he trimmed for 2 hours last week and got $20 and an 8th of top shelf.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2013)

coo story jig,just the way to be.
thats how i know id get along with ya just fine.

>>> He said he trimmed for 2 hours last week and got $20 and an 8th of top shelf.

^^^this sounds like one of my close buddies,he helps me trim sometime.
and that is what i give him,on top of smokeing the whole time,and hash blast.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow... you generous. My friends just get herb. It was cool hanging out though. Funniest part I thought was his Playstation nickname. I won't give it all away, but it ended with URMOM.

I think I'll have a quiet weekend this weekend. Probably no more fun stories for a couple days. Glad you enjoyed. Have a good one bud.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol, jig youre a trip man sorry for the jack im about to do. 



> *Why are Smart Pots better for Container Growing?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is pretty cool, smart tray. now im gettin ideas






and this, a wall pouch. pretty cool too.. 






More whodats style this is .


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2013)

four twenty


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2013)

mr west said:


> four twenty


Lol, huh?. ? 
Funny thing is i just gave away all my smart pots. i don't like how they are constructed. They are not deep enough, i went back to plastic bag pots because i can fit more soil(5 gallon compared to 3 gallon smartpot) in the same amount of space. i personally think roots like to grow down. Containers with more height have worked well for me. In my veg plants it seems that when the roots hit the bottom of its pot they start stretching, im speaking on seedlings. so i start my seedlings in a lil' bit of soil and as it stretches i add soil, i cant stand stretchy seedlings. if they made the growbags the size you made your jig i'd buy them again.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, huh?. ?
> Funny thing is i just gave away all my smart pots. i don't like how they are constructed. They are not deep enough, i went back to plastic bag pots because i can fit more soil(5 gallon compared to 3 gallon smartpot) in the same amount of space. i personally think roots like to grow down. Containers with more height have worked well for me. In my veg plants it seems that when the roots hit the bottom of its pot they start stretching, im speaking on seedlings. so i start my seedlings in a lil' bit of soil and as it stretches i add soil, i cant stand stretchy seedlings. if they made the growbags the size you made your jig i'd buy them again.


I've used 3 or 4 brands of pots some are deeper than others. The super cheap amleo pots are actually the taller that I've used.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Cool guys. Thanks. I gave two of them about a quart of water last night.  I can see how I will be able to figure out how much they are using. I'm suprised at how breathable the felt is and think that helps dry things out faster. Anyhow, plants are still looking nice. It's amazing how much slower the growth is compared to hydro. Not a complaint though.
> 
> Here's something I posted in club 600 and wanted you guys to see... sorry if you seen it twice now.
> 
> ...


Jig you know we don't realize how lucky we are to have you with us today. Cuz back in the day I can bet if a dude in a van with tinted windows rolled up and offered you some candy or wanted help looking for his puppy you would have jumped right in that motherfucker! Next thing you know jigs getting stuffed by a hairy smelly man, then rolled in a piece of carpet and dumped on the side of the freeway!

ok I got a little dark there.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 19, 2013)

I am on my first 'smart pot' grow.... the 1 gallon was from the smart pot line and my 5 gallon is from 'gro pro'. I like the gro pro better as it is taller than the 'smart pot' 5 gallon. (at least the type at my hydro store).


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> I am on my first 'smart pot' grow.... the 1 gallon was from the smart pot line and my 5 gallon is from 'gro pro'. I like the gro pro better as it is taller than the 'smart pot' 5 gallon. (at least the type at my hydro store).
> View attachment 2486641


Lol I hate to be a smart ass but isn't it hard to scrog with like 3 pieces of string! Lol again, I kid I kid!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2013)

Chaka I was thinking the same thing when I was reading Jigs story. I honestly can't imagine going over to some dudes house that had the balls to roll up on me outside the hydro store. That being said I suppose its ALOT safer to do that in Cali. My first thought was that the guy was a PIG, but I guess in Cali its not likely. I also suppose that aside from the "he might kill you thing", going to see his grow is no where near as dangerous as him seeing yours so. I suppose more power to ya bro, and maybe some good Karma for helping out the drunk guy!

I like the idea of the smart pots. I am gonna have to pick one up the next time I move my WW mom, prolly be a few months. So in the first or second picture on that long post it looks like the smart pots are in a hydro tray? Can that work, would they be ale to hold their shape when the tray was filled. I really like the idea of the root system drying more evenly to get more air. I resently changed my trays to only flood 3 times a day, and the plants really seem to like it. I think its cus they are getting to dry out a bit more between floods. I bet with the smart pots the whole system would dry better, and then I could flood more again.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Lol I hate to be a smart as but isn't it hard to scrog with like 3 pieces of string! Lol again, I kid I kid!


Actually it is a 6" reach through... I have realized that 6" is way to big to scrog with... though I did use means to tie down branches getting a more "LST" effect than scrog. I have since cut the screen out as it was a hindrance more than anything... hey first scrog... we live and learn... we live and learn.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2013)

I tried the same thing a couple years ago with 4 inch netting like that. Even that was not very good, I think because it was kind of flimsy and stretched and pulled too much.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

LOL, you guys. You sound like my wife and mom... they both said I'm crazy. I don't know... I mean I'm friends with you guys and you're a shady lot. To tell you the truth I can't think of a time I was ever sorta brought into trouble or shady situations by others. I can recognize when shit's going to go down and I make sure I'm not around. No need to worry. If anything I was the one bringing others to interesting places.

So, LeafGnosis... I gotta ask what some of that stuff is for. Are the bottles making co2? And what's up with the tower of solo cups? I dig the space, it's so clean. Oh, and what are the pyramid things in the back right?

I'm watcing So you think you can dance. It's like american idol for dancing. It's so awesome (in my opinon). I love watcing kids do their thing and do it well. It's inspiring and makes me want to do something, and usually inspires me to take one of my interests more seriously. It'd be cool if my kid wanted to be a dancer. I think what I like about it all so much is when peeps dance like that they are exposing their souls, and it's touching to be able to watch. I don't think there's any other way to quite expose yourself. Maybe stand up comedy. On that note, I got mad props for anyone who's ever done stand up comedy. Mentioned that to my wife and she said, "I did that once" ha. I guess you got free drinks at a comedy club if you did a routine. Her and her friend both did one. Anyways, yep.

When should I think about making a tea for my plants/ soil? Another week or two?

Baby things seem great. Wife doesn't really mention anything, so that's good. I asked and she says everything feels normal now. She finally called a doctor and they didn't call her back so she figures it's not a big deal. No bleeding and no cramping. Come on Baby. Happy Healthy Baby.

Anything exciting going on for the weekend?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

Sounds great Jig. Im with your mom and the others... your crazy lol
I consider myself a decent public speaker, but Im not funny enough for writing standup lol. If I got a good routine that someone else wrote I could nail it though.. 
About the teas. "I" would give them a light kelp castings foliar and drench, then I wouldn't add any more tea for a week. 
Nothing planned for the weekend, I thought it was thursday. 
Glad to hear everything is well 
Happy healthy baby.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

Now when you say 'light kelp casting folair and drench', I'm guessing you mean to make up a tea using a small amount of kelp and worm castings... those the only two things I add to it? And I know what folair means, but drench I am uncertain the specific meaning here. Do you mean like a half gallon/ gallon each pot... really drench it?

I'm getting there guys. Continue to laugh freely. 

And by the way, I'm really really having fun with this soil thing. There isn't a whole lot to do, but it's fun. It gives me enjoyment many times thoughout the day. And I'm excited about the future.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> LOL, you guys. You sound like my wife and mom... they both said I'm crazy. I don't know... I mean I'm friends with you guys and you're a shady lot. To tell you the truth I can't think of a time I was ever sorta brought into trouble or shady situations by others. I can recognize when shit's going to go down and I make sure I'm not around. No need to worry. If anything I was the one bringing others to interesting places.
> 
> So, LeafGnosis... I gotta ask what some of that stuff is for. Are the bottles making co2? And what's up with the tower of solo cups? I dig the space, it's so clean. Oh, and what are the pyramid things in the back right?
> 
> ...


The 'pyramid' things are tear drop cool mist humidifiers. The stacked cups actually have my hydrometer/thermometer sitting on top where the 'tops' are. The 2 liter to 32 oz bottle tubed to tower fan, the other set up hangs by the light and 'drips' (and I do mean DRIPS lol) down over the top... better than nada I always say lol.. though money gets better then I would look at a small co2 bottle/regulator for canopy saturation.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey man glad to here things are good. We are dropping our daughter off at the inlaws as we speak then dinner, a blunt and a movie nothing big. Maybe I'll grab something to drink on he way home.

Ok so as to not be the guy that asks questions without giggling first, I toggled ebb and flow with same pots. Apparently it's fairly common. Seems like alot of the guys use coco in them, but I'm not replacing all my grow stones anytime soon. So I think I'm gonna order some of the gro pro square smart pots and give them a try. It's the same concept as natmoon with using the net basket really with regards to root pruning. I suppose my only concern is how long they will last. I'm thinking it might help me expand my root ball. I'll raise my water level and perhaps make better use of my space.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice bro. I like it. I used a co2 bottle once or twice and thought it made a bit of difference. I just can't be bothered to make the mix up anymore lol.

Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy healthy baby.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Now when you say 'light kelp casting folair and drench', I'm guessing you mean to make up a tea using a small amount of kelp and worm castings... those the only two things I add to it? And I know what folair means, but drench I am uncertain the specific meaning here. Do you mean like a half gallon/ gallon each pot... really drench it?
> 
> I'm getting there guys. Continue to laugh freely.
> 
> And by the way, I'm really really having fun with this soil thing. There isn't a whole lot to do, but it's fun. It gives me enjoyment many times thoughout the day. And I'm excited about the future.



Yeah, maybe 1/2 cup of castings per gallon, and kelp at whatever the package suggests for foliar, and 1 teaspoon of blackstrap per gallon, allow to brew for 30 hours or so. Drench meaning a good watering for each container,,, maybe 1/2 gallon of tea for each container, then continue watering in relation to the root mass.

This is just what I do, not saying its written in stone.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2013)

hope you got this cut>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/527304-return-chernobyl-golden-ticket.html


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 19, 2013)

genuity said:


> hope you got this cut>>>>>>





genuity said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/527304-return-chernobyl-golden-ticket.html




Fingers crossed for you on the Golden Ticket pheno jig.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah thats looking pretty nice


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Now when you say 'light kelp casting folair and drench', I'm guessing you mean to make up a tea using a small amount of kelp and worm castings... those the only two things I add to it? And I know what folair means, but drench I am uncertain the specific meaning here. Do you mean like a half gallon/ gallon each pot... really drench it?
> 
> I'm getting there guys. Continue to laugh freely.
> 
> And by the way, I'm really really having fun with this soil thing. There isn't a whole lot to do, but it's fun. It gives me enjoyment many times thoughout the day. And I'm excited about the future.


I played in the dirt outside all day today... my kids brought me worms and we named them and they are our pets now. For every bulb i planted today, a worm was planted 1/2" beneath it lol  .... stick your hands in it and smell it  mmmmmmm ..... got all muddy and had a burn pile

EDIT: And unless you have some serious airflow I wouldnt foliage feed in there. Its totally not necessary, messy, clogs the pours of your plants with particulates that take a long time and more fresh water to break down, and your plants need to begin drawing up as much as they can through the roots and developing stronger roots, not trying to impose.... but that can turn nightmare really fast in a lot of ways if your not careful and know what your doing. Do it outside first, then inside... and take clips under a microscope to see what I am talking about.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2013)

I have loads of worms growing in my plant pots outside. At the moment the birds are desperately digging up the top layer looking for munchies. I come out in the morning and there is the interiors of my pots all over the freakin cowp. So since the little birds decided that they liked the taste of my sonwgirls grape eyes, I have been chopping up grapes and throwing them out in the snow for the poor blighters. Fuk me it's cold out there. I just got in and I think half of one of my nuts is about to fall off. (yup, wat een poes!)


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I played in the dirt outside all day today... my kids brought me worms and we named them and they are our pets now. For every bulb i planted today, a worm was planted 1/2" beneath it lol  .... stick your hands in it and smell it  mmmmmmm ..... got all muddy and had a burn pile
> 
> EDIT: And unless you have some serious airflow I wouldnt foliage feed in there. Its totally not necessary, messy, clogs the pours of your plants with particulates that take a long time and more fresh water to break down, and your plants need to begin drawing up as much as they can through the roots and developing stronger roots, not trying to impose.... but that can turn nightmare really fast in a lot of ways if your not careful and know what your doing. Do it outside first, then inside... and take clips under a microscope to see what I am talking about.


Id love to see some info on the clogging pores thing,,, and why is it ok to do it outside first THEN inside? 
Also, I was thinking more along the line of the roots havnt taken a complete foothold yet so it would be nice to give the plants some nutrients and natural root growth hormones through the leaves, while also covering them with beneficial bacteria and fungi protecting the plant.



Heres a short but good read on foliar spraying with compost tea. Id like to post the entire thing so its more likely someone will actually read it.
Iv spent the last hour and a half trying to find info on clogging pores and nightmarish effects with no luck so far.

*The Secrets of Foliar Spraying*

Your tomato plants look limp and sickly. Their lower leaves have turned a nasty yellow between the veins. You need to do something quickly. Searching the web, you discover your tomatoes have magnesium deficiency. Under the bathroom sink, you find an old bag of Epsoms Salts and an empty spray bottle. Dissolving a tablespoon of the salts in a couple of pints of warm water, you spray the leaves of the tomato plants all over. A couple of days later, the plants are bright green and healthy again. 
From this example, it looks like foliar spraying could be the magic bullet we are all looking for. Within one hour, according to the scientists, a plant can transports minerals from its leaves all the way down to its roots. Compared to root feeding, this looks like the fast track. However, foliar spraying is not an alternative to good growing methods. It is best seen as a powerful addition that has its own secrets for success.
*Mineral Deficiency Spraying *
Spraying for mineral deficiencies can be particularly effective: magnesium for tomatoes, zinc for grapes, boron for many vegetables; the list is long and complex. Plants signal their need for help by exhibiting distress in leaf, bud and flower. As the plant&#8217;s &#8216;primary care person&#8217;, your task is to diagnose the problem and provide corrective procedures. Mineral spraying acts rather like an injection; it gets the medicine into the plant&#8217;s system as quickly and efficiently as possible. 
The main stumbling block is our limited diagnostic skills. Each species of plant has both general and specific mineral needs. When these minerals are missing from the soil or hydroponic solution, a range of confusing symptoms appear. We may not discover the specific reason quickly enough to prevent plant collapse. Even when we do, that plant will take time to recover and may never reach optimum productivity. 
Spraying for mineral deficiencies is emergency medicine -- fast and efficient. To be successful, we need to know which element is missing and have the cure ready to hand. This is not always possible, so, in general, it is better to think in terms of prevention rather than cure. We do not wait until sick to take vitamins (a contraction of &#8216;vital minerals&#8217. Just so, rather than spraying when a deficiency appears, put in place a program of foliar fertilization to increase plant health and resilience. If deficiency spraying is specific first aid, foliar fertilization is preventative health care.
*Foliar Fertilization*
We all have had the basic course in fertilization: plants need NPK &#8211; nitrogen, phosphorous and potassium. This is like saying humans need carbohydrates, fats and protein. It tells us the basics but certainly does not say how to eat well. We need a balanced diet with nourishing foods -- and plants are similar. They prefer nutrients in which the complex chemicals are bound organically. Rather than a dose of chemical nitrates, plants thrive best on organic products that provide not only the NPK but also a range of trace elements.
Vegetation evolved in the oceans, bathed in a solution containing every imaginable mineral. Seaweed takes food directly from seawater. Land plants, like their marine ancestors, can take in nourishment through the pores or stomata on their leaf surfaces. Stomata are tiny mouths that breathe in CO2 and exhale water and oxygen. They also transport nutrients up to ten times more efficiently that root systems. Foliar feeding bolsters the nutrients available to each plant, like a regular dose of vitamins and supplements. 
Most vegetation requires a minimum of 16, but probably more like 50 essential minerals and trace elements. Is it just coincidence that some of the best providers of these elements come from the ocean? Fish products are high in organic nitrogen; kelp is a wonderful source of minerals, particularly potassium, while algae has a range of trace elements and hormones beneficial for cellular development. Research suggests that natural sea salt contains a vast range of trace elements. When sprayed in a very diluted form, sea minerals provide most elements needed to prevent deficiencies. 
Foliar fertilization is fast becoming an essential addition to standard cultivation techniques. For many growers who have grown up with chemicals, it is a small step to organic fertilization &#8211; the NPK is just packaged differently. However, there is another, less well-known aspect to plant cultivation based on biology rather than chemistry -- the realm of the microbes.
*Spraying with Compost Tea
When plants evolved on land, they formed an alliance with the microbial life in the soil and air. Certain species of bacteria and fungi became the chefs that prepared the plant&#8217;s food, the medics that helped them fight disease. Plants like to dine on biologically predigested nutrients; it is easier for them to assimilate. Healthy plants have a strong immune system that includes a &#8216;bio-film&#8217; of microbial life on the roots, stems and leaves. To make use of these biological principles to feed and protect our plants, we can spray with compost tea. 
Compost tea is &#8220;brewed&#8221; by aerating a mixture of water, compost (sometimes humus or worm castings), and organic nutrients such as molasses, kelp, fish emulsion, and yucca. This produces a nutrient-rich solution containing vast colonies of beneficial bacteria and fungi. The microbes digest the nutrients into organic compounds that can be easily taken in by the plant. These same microbes colonize the surface of the leaves to help fight off disease.
When you spray with compost tea, you envelope the plant with living organisms -- and you enhance the web of life of which the plant is a part. The results can be astounding: large, mineral rich vegetation with clear glossy leaves, decreased disease, and even lessened insect attacks. Plants treated with foliar fertilization and especially compost tea have higher &#8220;Brix&#8221; levels &#8211; a measure of the carbohydrates and mineral density in the sap. High Brix is said to make the plants less attractive to pests and more resilient to stress. If they are vegetables, they even taste better!
Compost tea, unlike mineral sprays and foliar fertilization, cannot be over-applied and does not burn leaves. The microbe-rich droplets drip off the leaves to improve soil and growing solutions. Those same microbes can clean up toxic chemicals and turn them into nutrients. For growers who regularly use compost tea, there is nothing better. The main drawback is that brewed compost tea is not always available and, being alive, has a limited shelf life. If you brew your own compost tea, it needs to have the best ingredients and proven test results.
Whether you apply a mineral solution to deficient plants, have a regular foliar fertilization program or go the distance with compost tea, foliar spraying benefits your plant quickly and profoundly. Find that old spray bottle; hook up your hose-end sprayer; invest in a commercial spray pack. Once you see the results, you will never neglect this method of plant care again.*
*Tips on Spraying*
Below are guidelines for foliar spraying:


When mixing up your formulation, whether mineral, organic fertilization or compost tea, use non-chlorinated, well oxygenated water. Bubble air through chlorinated water or leave it to off-gas overnight. You can try using seltzer in your foliar spray to give plants an added CO2 boost.
Make sure mineral ingredients are dissolved and the solution is very dilute. Chemicals in high concentration tend to &#8216;burn&#8217; foliage and leave a salt residue. Compost teas need to be diluted 10&#8211;1.
Add a natural surfactant or wetting agent to help the solution flow over and stick to foliage. Yucca is a natural surfactant and is often a component of compost teas. Use true organic soaps such as Dr Bronners, Tom&#8217;s, or Pangea. The great majority or other soaps contain detergents that do not break down easily.
Young transplants prefer a more alkaline solution (pH 7.0) while older growth like a somewhat more acid (pH 6.2) spray. Use baking soda to raise pH and apple cider vinegar to lower the pH of your spray.
Spray with a fine sprayer for foliar fertilization and a coarser, low pressure sprayer for compost tea. The microbes in compost tea need large protective water droplets. Apply in the early morning or evening when the stomata are open. Do not spray if the temperature is over 80F or in the bright sun. Harsh ultraviolet rays can kill microbes in compost tea.
Cover at least 70% of the foliage, paying particular attention to the underneath of the leaf surfaces.
Apply foliar fertilization or sprayed compost tea every two to three weeks during the growing season.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Id love to see some info on the clogging pores thing,,, and why is it ok to do it outside first THEN inside?
> Also, I was thinking more along the line of the roots havnt taken a complete foothold yet so it would be nice to give the plants some nutrients and natural root growth hormones through the leaves, while also covering them with beneficial bacteria and fungi protecting the plant.
> 
> Heres a short but good read on foliar spraying with compost tea. Id like to post the entire thing so its more likely someone will actually read it. Iv spent the last hour and a half trying to find info on clogging pores and nightmarish effects with no luck so far.
> ...


Nice read whodat. Could someone use the compost tea if there were running coco DTW?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

coco sure, I dont know what DTW is though lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 20, 2013)

Drain to waste.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

I wouldnt use most compost teas to the root zone in any hydro . I did use a very light worm tea for protecting roots in my rdwc though. But plants in ANY system can benefit from foliar application.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

Big football day. You guys may continue discussing growing of herb... but I'm thinking about FOOTBALL. Let's go Ravens! Don't care who wins the other, though I think the 49ers are gonna woop up on atlanta.

Man U up on my spurs right now, but there's still time to pull off the shocker.

DST man.... what does one even do till 7am? lol. Hope you are having fun bru.

And thanks everyone for the good info on everything. I love all the ideas being thrown about. I'll snap a pic or two of the ladies, the look nice. Hopefully the chernobyl will start doing something or other. At least it's not dying.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Well Im here to inform you that your rooting for the 49ers... lol
No falcon trash in my house, please! I will be so sad if the falcons win a superbowl in new orleans lol


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Drain to waste.


Yup Yup.



whodatnation said:


> I wouldnt use most compost teas to the root zone in any hydro . I did use a very light worm tea for protecting roots in my rdwc though. But plants in ANY system can benefit from foliar application.


That's kinda what I was thinking of doing. I still need to get my screens figured out preferably today...hah.



jigfresh said:


> Big football day. You guys may continue discussing growing of herb... but I'm thinking about FOOTBALL. Let's go Ravens! Don't care who wins the other, though I think the 49ers are gonna woop up on atlanta.
> 
> Man U up on my spurs right now, but there's still time to pull off the shocker.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm definitely game to talk about football. The 49ers better take it to them ATL boys. They looked so dominant last week. I don't think the Ravens are gonna be able to stop the Patriots but I hope they do. Either way it should be a good Super Bowl so long as ATL isn't in it. Nothing against ATL just think 49ers would be a better game in the SB.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's a couple pics before I make wifes breakfast.

Plants.... happy plants. 


Giant truck parked like an ass. Thought you UK folk would have a laugh.


Cute cats and the ceiling of my bedroom.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

That truck belongs to a total douche bag lol Im really surprised its not in a handicap spot.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

HOOOOOOAHH! Clint Dempsey (you guys must have heard of him) scored in injury time to draw v Man United. That's a big point! Way to make me proud boys! Still top 4 late in Jan. Pretty stoked.

And ok... I'll go for the 9ers. Haha, fuck ATL lol. Atlanta is a weird team because they don't seem dangerous, but they beat everyone. Like Houston looked dangerous, and SF looks badass, but the falcolns are like sleepers. If they can't keep Capernick down not much of a chance eh? I still haven't watched that game of his from last week... got it on Tivo. It was on after the broncos I think, so I wasn't in the mood for more football obviously.

Wife left the house today by herself. It's been more than a week since that happened, so this is my first alone time at all since then. It's nice. Also nice that she's going out because she feels so good. All things are rolling along nicely with that. She had a beautiful vision the other day of our two other babies' spirits in there with our new little one. They were circling the new one with their hands help, like a may pole (or something lol... not really sure what a may pole is really). So yeah, thanks again everyone. You guys helped things smooth out. Also a fun thing is wife learned her bestest friend from school... is pregnant for the first time and due right about the same time. They both have the same name.... so it's like the _______'s are doing things together again.

Smoked 3 fat bowls last night before bed... last one had quite a bit of hash on top. I swear I felt a bit drunk. Tipping over when undressing for bed. Long live the Dog!!!

EDIT: I watched him park, get out, look at his parking job, and make the decision "good enough". I really wanted to say something... but damned if I'm not getting older and wiser. Saved myself the blood pressure spike and took pictures instead. You have no idea how much the old me would have gone off. 5 years ago I would have sprinted across the parking lot to yell bloody murder in that guys face. Fuck I had anger issues. Ahh... the peaceful life.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2013)

I usually just pull up and make some smartass remark....like..... good job of blocking the road. you really make life easier for your fellow man. It seldom works, but I feel better.


 
cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2013)

So Whodat thanks for posting the foliar info. I've been toying with it, this floralicious stuff the girl gave me is got a bunch of sea kelp and some humic acid and other stuff iin it and has directions for foliar feeding so I think I'm gonna give it a try. Prolly cut the recommendations in half like usual.

Sadly I have nothing to add to the football conversation, I barely know anything about sports. I've always enjoyed playing them, but never into watching them. Even when the superbowl was local a few years ago...meh. I will add I bet the guy with that truck love him some football, and prolly the rodeo too.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Id love to see some info on the clogging pores thing,,, and why is it ok to do it outside first THEN inside?
> Also, I was thinking more along the line of the roots havnt taken a complete foothold yet so it would be nice to give the plants some nutrients and natural root growth hormones through the leaves, while also covering them with beneficial bacteria and fungi protecting the plant.
> 
> 
> ...


For addressing deficiencies quickly while allowing time to doctor the soil, yes definitely very effective, WHEN YOU ARE EXPERIENCED WITH IT AND KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU ARE DOING. For *increasing* mineral transport through plants that dont have a well balance root-plant system it can also be useful if the plant is damaged or blighted. I hope you noticed that this article itself is referring to outdoor plants. 

Jigs plants are Developing roots that will sustain and supply the plant with nurtition throughout his grow. Know what happens when you appropriately foliar feed cuttings? it takes 2-5 times longer for them to develop roots and their growth is also slowed until the roots catch up. http://bioweb.uwlax.edu/bio203/2011/lehrer_brit/nutrition.htm Did you notice that the nutrients travel via the phloem to the roots first? If your soil is fresh and well mixed then you wont need this at all. Also, hormones (auxin transfers) are not transferable through the stomata, as they are stored inside of the plant throughout the grow season and used as needed to sustain the plant, it is a powerful part of the conversion of plant energies from vegetative/flowering growth to establishing or producing roots. http://www.cartage.org.lb/en/themes/sciences/botanicalsciences/plantreproduction/PlantBehavior/PlantBehavior.htm

Nightmare, is there in the article you posted all over the place. I have seen well established plants literally destroyed overnight via a mistake in preparation and/or application of foliage feeding, many a time over actually. I have underlined, and emboldened a few parts that show how easily it can happen (if you miss something, dont understand something, or do too much of something). How about you read the article (which is advertising the effectiveness of appropriately applied foliage spraying) from the perspective of "what could go wrong were this not done properly." and also Ask this most important question..... in regards to this situation....

The plants have roots and need to become well established in this new soil (jig not accustomed to how this process works in soil), including the hormonal processes involved in developing the symbiotic relationship with the soil itself via root growth and micro-enzyme production (completely inhibited by foliage FEEDING, not foliage watering), why would he want to interfere?

Sometimes less is more, in this case I would rather be safer than sorrier. Foliage feeding could definitely increase rate of growth and overall health of plant, once established (I believe it is even worded close to that way in the article you posted), and when it is done correctly within its specific intended applications.

*EDIT: And unless you have some serious airflow I wouldnt foliage feed in there. Its totally not necessary, messy, clogs the pores of your plants with particulates that take a long time and more fresh water to break down, and your plants need to begin drawing up as much as they can through the roots and developing stronger roots, not trying to impose.... but that can turn nightmare really fast in a lot of ways if your not careful and know what your doing. Do it outside first, then inside... and take clips under a microscope to see what I am talking about.*Outside is more forgiving  Foliage feeding is a scientific horticultural practice. It is also a natural process, via rain. The clogging of pores is Explained under the surface of the article you posted- just not referred to directly (the soap references for example, and burn/necrosis is one result of clogged pores).....

What happens to a plant when the RH is above 65-72%? Stomata close .... Also note the mention of light sensitivity in regards to foliage feeding ..... the article talks about all these helpful microbes eating/removing/destroying/converting unhealthy things in the right conditions, what is the simple logical deduction if conditions arent right... or even just the opposite?

I support foliage feeding in the spring time, and at the onset of flowering, or if there is a blight/damage to the plant ONLY IF- you know what you are doing, and you are doing it appropriately within the parameters of its specific and intended application/use. Other than that... I wouldnt do it. and IMHO, its absolutely unnecessary inside.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

WOOO HOOO.... enjoying alone time!!!!!

Carry on.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> WOOO HOOO.... enjoying alone time!!!!!
> 
> Carry on.


Im sorry Jig... who am I to tell you how to or not to raise your children? didnt mean to impose like I said... not into watching football.... but I wouldnt mind playing again sometime.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Im sure its not an issue TLD, thanks for all the info. Something I'll look into but Iv been applying AACT (foliarly <<<? lol) for a few years now with no issues and will continue to do so. I wont toss your thinking aside either, Im reading up.





Game time!


HHB~~~ happy healthy baby


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2013)

I liked the HHB whodat, so I added to my sig line.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> WOOO HOOO.... enjoying alone time!!!!!
> 
> Carry on.


Sweet.
That was quick. Matt Ryan and friends did that well.


Thundercat said:


> I liked the HHB whodat, so I added to my sig line.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

the Most common advice that I give in growing when asked whether to do/try something or not is- "it all depends." And "its entirely up to you."  that being said....

well... my point was that it isnt conducive for the plants in the stage they are currently in. the biological process to note is the transfer of stored auxins to develop roots, and once developed the roots will restore the auxins to the plant and once that balance has been achieved, the hormonal trigger will occur for the plant to begin to "grow" plant biomass again, roots and leaves/stems etc. 

And while I said its unnecessary indoors (or should be), I also concede that it can be very beneficial if done correctly.

In terms of cuttings and foliage spraying, I recommend doing so before taking the cuttings initially, if at all. Once the roots and plant are established in its medium, than compost tea can definitely be beneficial.

here is a well versed article in compost teas including foliage spraying.... http://theearthproject.org/id53.html

Notice please- the First Paragraph in answer to the First Question.... Inoculation in the soil should have occurred during/after mixing and watering, and the plant being a clone has already been inoculated in its foliage prior to ever being cloned. The Only thing that I would foliage feed cuttings is humic acid, and that is only if its not in soil. Aslo, this point is key- they plant is a "cutting" until established and growing vegetatively again .

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][h=1]C. 1. Understanding Compost Tea [/h][h=3]1. Why Use compost tea? [/h]Compost tea is used for two reasons: To  inoculate microbial life into the soil or onto the foliage of plants, and to add soluble nutrients to the foliage or to the soil to feed the organisms and the plants present. The use of compost tea is suggested any time the organisms in the soil or on the plants are not at optimum levels. Chemical-based pesticides, fumigants, herbicides and some synthetic fertilizers kill a range of the beneficial microorganisms that encourage plant growth, while compost teas improve the life in the soil and on plant surfaces. High quality compost tea of will inoculate the leaf surface and soil with beneficial microorganisms, instead of destroying them.[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]..[/FONT]



[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

That is a fantastic link! thank you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That is a fantastic link! thank you.


OH YEAH..... Spidermites? Use your Teas!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Im sorry Jig... who am I to tell you how to or not to raise your children? didnt mean to impose like I said... not into watching football.... but I wouldnt mind playing again sometime.


Quite the opposite TLD. I was merely wanting to post and say hi to all my buds... but was in no mood to actually read all the stuff any of you were posting lol. I still haven't but will later. I'd like you and anyone else to tell me their opinion. I love hearing peoples thoughts. It's not like we all make a single point, we are all sharing complex ideas that have many facets to them. I want to see every facet possible, see what applies to my grow, and makes sense to me and my plants seem to like. I feel that's why I've been so successfull so far is taking in lots of info, using what applies, trying new things... 

I love you sharing any info you got. Everyone else too... it helps me very much.

Off to watch some football. To those of you who don't like it, enjoy the lovely day. It's lovely here at least. Prettiest day in a long time really. I'm still in my wife beater. lol... I hope everyone knows what that is.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> OH YEAH..... Spidermites? Use your Teas!


I always do  lol


jigfresh said:


> Off to watch some football. To those of you who don't like it, enjoy the lovely day. It's lovely here at least. Prettiest day in a long time really. I'm still in my wife beater. lol... I hope everyone knows what that is.


Its heating up!


----------



## ghb (Jan 20, 2013)

is it a string vest jig or just a regular white one with a yellow stain on the belly?

i love the way the truck is parked, that vehicle belongs to somebody who no doubt is a wife beater lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

It's just plain white, no stains, but a few holes lol. It is sunday after all. When else could I wear my holy clothes.

Definitely keeping it classy over here.

One thing I forgot to mention to you guys about the hydro store. The size of the orders of some of the people are just staggering. 10 complete 1000w setups, digi ballasts, hoods, lights, timers, etc.... 5 - 6' x 6' flood tables.... 5 rolls of 70' panda film. Pallets of coco. CRAZY CRAZY stuff.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2013)

That is an enormous order! Deffinitly not a one man operation. 

HOw was your football game?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's just plain white, no stains, but a few holes lol. It is sunday after all. When else could I wear my holy clothes.
> 
> Definitely keeping it classy over here.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention to you guys about the hydro store. The size of the orders of some of the people are just staggering. 10 complete 1000w setups, digi ballasts, hoods, lights, timers, etc.... 5 - 6' x 6' flood tables.... 5 rolls of 70' panda film. Pallets of coco. CRAZY CRAZY stuff.


Its a sad sad thing that marks the end of a good run :/


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2013)

Why is this a sad thing?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Why is this a sad thing?


money... seeing peoples greed, and watching them sink themselves in it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2013)

The sad part was when I was leaving I told the dude "Have fun with all that stuff" and he looked at me like 'what are you talking about". I reiterated "Have fun with all that gear. Good luck." His partner had to eventually explain to him that I meant good luck growing plants. It's like a strait up job for some people I guess.

Football was good. Entertaining games and the right teams won. Thanks for asking. 

Hope everyone had a good sunday. MLK day tomorrow.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The sad part was when I was leaving I told the dude "Have fun with all that stuff" and he looked at me like 'what are you talking about". I reiterated "Have fun with all that gear. Good luck." His partner had to eventually explain to him that I meant good luck growing plants. It's like a strait up job for some people I guess.
> 
> Football was good. Entertaining games and the right teams won. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good sunday. MLK day tomorrow.


sounds as though he took it as you being condescending.

Yeah, I forgot I have the day off tomorrow.... spending as much time outside enjoying this good weather as possible.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

Ah yes I'm with ya about people being greedy. I will say I would love growing to be my full time job, but that hasn't been an option, so its still a hobby.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd tell anyone in a med state don't quit your day job! Unless you are growing pounds n pounds on like a 3 week rotation. My wife was doing shit in the garage with me and she made a comment about me not doing it for a living, I said sweety I'd have to fill this 3 car garage with a complete setup to remotely try and survive on it. Ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

Jig man that's a trip. Just popping round some random guys pad to check his op out. Haha oh to live in cali.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'd tell anyone in a med state don't quit your day job! Unless you are growing pounds n pounds on like a 3 week rotation. My wife was doing shit in the garage with me and she made a comment about me not doing it for a living, I said sweety I'd have to fill this 3 car garage with a complete setup to remotely try and survive on it. Ain't gonna happen!


I know guys who have whole houses filled to the brim with setups just to make some scratch. That's multiple grows per person, just to feed their family. Wait until weed becomes legal. It'll be cheaper to buy it than to grow it someday. I'll still grow it, though 

Happy Healthy Baby, Jig! I'm liking that everyone is saying the mantra. It's working.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't really care if people have giant grows. Folks can do what they like... I don't even know if I would call it greed. I just call it working. Some people shovel shit, some teach handicap kids, some shoot at people, and some grow weed. I tell you what, I'd much rather see them buying grow equipment than buying meth lab equipment. And no matter what their reasons and motivations... I would have had a good fucking time helping them set it all up.

It's Monday. We are off to the doc to get a note saying "You can't go to seattle this weekend". I'm a little bummed as I was looking forward to going to seattle this weekend. Oh well.

Got some Tea being made up in the back. mmmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

good brew and a spliff will cure most ills jig


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2013)

plant tea or human tea?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2013)

Hehehe.... plant tea.

But now that's it's 10 minutes on, I got human tea brewing too.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 21, 2013)

Saw the young one today. Little thing was dancing up a storm. Doing the 'wiggle dance'. Heart beat round 150. Everything looked sound doc said. Was mighty proud.

I'm finally going to set up the light today... give these girls some 'food'. (by food i mean light just in case you were confused) They should really enjoy that. And I'll read all the stuff you guys posted too.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2013)

now that is hella good news jig,HHB

pamper time is comeing.
^^^i always pull magic at this time.....poof!!!im gone.(thats with the lil girl)not lil no more she is now 5yrs,my oldest is 12yr old boy.
my boys never kept the pampers on.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Jigg, jus popping by to say hello from the place of hobbits. Made hatty a monster snow man today lol well lgp did lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2013)

its quite funky kinda lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2013)

It looks like you.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome news JIG I remember you saying that was coming up, but couldn't remember when. My wife and I were watching this digital imaging thing about conception, and when it got to 9 weeks it very naturally said oh sweet thats about how big Jig's kid is right now. My wife gave me a sideways look like "WHO". 

As far as growing for a full time job, honestly as things get more legal I have less and less interest in just growing big enough to pay all the bills. Honestly I'd much rather let someone else spend the 10s-100s of thousands of dollers dealing with the red tape, financing and all the BS, and just work for them growing, doing customer service, trimming whatever. I've spent the last 5 years in retail management and customer service. I would be glad to get payed 30-40k a year doing what I loved for a living, and I've seen listing for jobs that pay more. I'm not interested in trying to run a 10 light grow myself out of my garage though.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Awesome news JIG I remember you saying that was coming up, but couldn't remember when. My wife and I were watching this digital imaging thing about conception, and when it got to 9 weeks it very naturally said oh sweet thats about how big Jig's kid is right now. My wife gave me a sideways look like "WHO".
> 
> As far as growing for a full time job, honestly as things get more legal I have less and less interest in just growing big enough to pay all the bills. Honestly I'd much rather let someone else spend the 10s-100s of thousands of dollers dealing with the red tape, financing and all the BS, and just work for them growing, doing customer service, trimming whatever. I've spent the last 5 years in retail management and customer service. I would be glad to get payed 30-40k a year doing what I loved for a living, and I've seen listing for jobs that pay more. I'm not interested in trying to run a 10 light grow myself out of my garage though.


Hittin the nail on the head there.... but sssshhhhh.

I would wanna be in management  know of any jobs available?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sadly none off the top of my head. Check out craigslist, just search MMJ jobs. TONS came up in CO.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Sadly none off the top of my head. Check out craigslist, just search MMJ jobs. TONS came up in CO.


Lol, I was kind of joking.... Kind of.... I dont want to leave Cali.

I would rather work for Jig


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2013)

lol, I would bet the cali craigslist would have the same type of stuff. Maybe not as much since the laws didn't just change but worth lookin. If Jig got a location, we could just all bring our gear and start a collective! Between the likes of us I'm sure we could pull it off!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> lol, I would bet the cali craigslist would have the same type of stuff. Maybe not as much since the laws didn't just change but worth lookin. If Jig got a location, we could just all bring our gear and start a collective! Between the likes of us I'm sure we could pull it off!



Cali is full of..... stupid crazy ass fucked up people just like everywhere else.

I will only work for/with people I know and respect  that rules craigslist out for the most part.

Yeah.... I have an idea that involves about 50-60 family groups of like minded individuals doing some fucking awesome shit in a localised area.... those dreams only happen with communication, organization, MONEY, and follow through. I still have my fingers crossed for the idea and am willing to put out the work etc. but other people suck, and havent really stepped up to it :/


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2013)

This is what Breeders Boutique is all about, but we are global, not very localised. And yup, you need, communication, organisation, and money, and more money, and a little bit more money.


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2013)

i would say breeders boutique is local to the western hemisphere, i think we got one or two aussies but hell they are close to nobody!

what's 7 hours on a plane? i think the only thing that prevents most from fulfilling our dreams is money, unfortunately.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

ghb said:


> i would say breeders boutique is local to the western hemisphere, i think we got one or two aussies but hell they are close to nobody!
> 
> what's 7 hours on a plane?* i think the only thing that prevents most from fulfilling our dreams is money, unfortunately.*



Thats what they would like you to believe. Dont waste away doing something you dont enjoy!


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2013)

hey maybe my dreams are a bit different to yours, i like fancy things that sparkle and go fast.

i'll forever be chasing my tail it seems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2013)

there's a bit of magpie in most people


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

ghb said:


> hey maybe my dreams are a bit different to yours, i like fancy things that sparkle and go fast.
> 
> i'll forever be chasing my tail it seems



You like these things, but do you love them? tis das question.


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2013)

nah, i love growing, i swear i would do it for free, infact sometimes i do!


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah but could you say you love growing more than smoking!? Lol if given the choice I think I'd pick growing. It's my hobby, my passion, my love! Smoking it is fine and dandy too, but man I love watching a plant come up!


----------



## ghb (Jan 22, 2013)

i don't smoke anymore, i got a volcano for christmas and have only bought one bag of weed so far this year!

growing is definitely more addictive then smoking.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

ghb said:


> i don't smoke anymore, i got a volcano for christmas and have only bought one bag of weed so far this year!
> 
> growing is definitely more addictive then smoking.


lmfao theres always a loophole lol. 
I would also have to pick growing, but thats a fucking tough choice!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 22, 2013)

It is. I love getting high. And growing. At the *same time.*

I'm not sure if I could choose.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Does it usually take about 24 hours for the tea to start 'foaming'? Woke up today and it's looking real nice.

I also put the 1000w in there with them. Not sure if they like it though... they were droopy from heat after an hour yesterday. I need to adjust the fan a bit. 20 degree jump in temps with that beast in there.

I read (and am still reading) the stuff you guys posted. Fucking life web sounds awesome. I want to spray myself with some compost tea lol.

I got a bit overwhelmed with emotion yesterday after seeing my baby. Did something babies do... cried uncontrollably till I fell asleep. I didn't even know you could shed tears of joy like that. 10 weeks today. Keep the good thoughts coming. Happy Healthy Baby.

About growing/ smoking. I have proof I'd chose growing as I quit smoking for almost 8 months recently, but kept growing though out. I hate not having plants going.... and absolutely love when I do have them going. Could really care less about smoking in comparison.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

lol @ spraying yourself with compost tea, I know how you feel! and yes it takes a little time to get foam, but different ingredients will foam faster than others,,, iv had certain teas start foaming immediately. 
I love seeing a healthy frothy brew, smelling, and feeling it.


I am so so happy for you and your wife and your child. HHB! 


The only thing making it tough for me to choose between growing and using is health. Even if we dont know it, all users benefit medically from using cannabis. It really is a wonder drug.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 22, 2013)

Hhb!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

It was nuts in that video you posted how they said the lung cancer frequency was lower than people who didn't smoke anything. Wild shit. I think it would be a lot better for us if we ingested it in a way other than smoking.

(rant on english) Why the fuck is ingested spelled with a 'g'. Sounds like a fucking 'j' to me. So stupid.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

in ges ted lol

^^^ agreed on in ges ting.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2013)

YAY 10 weeks!

Choosing would be tough, I supposed I'd have to not be able to consume for a good reason. I think it would be very tough to harvest some dank ass yummy buds, and not smoke, vape, or eat some.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

It is tough. It's like the ultimate in wrestling with self control. Especially when you are trimming, drying, and curing it all.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2013)

Ya I gotta imagine. A couple months after I started seeing my pain-management Dr. he tested me I suppose to make sure I was taking what he was giving me. The next time I went back in he told me I had to stop smoking. He said alot of people will sell their meds and buy their drug of choice, to which I responded "I can guarantee you that's not the case here". But I said ok sure whatever, and went the next month cutting back and stressing out about it. He said he would be testing me at my next visit. Well I went inn the next visit kinda ready to say hey sorry I'm not clean to bad, I am taking my other meds though, and the MMJ is more helpful then the morphine you've got me on. But he didn't test me or even bother to say anything about it all, and then wrote me 2 months worth of scipts because he was going on vacation for christmas. 

Any way When this all happened I felt like I would have been able to actually quit if I needed to get a job or something, but asking me to give up my pain meds when I'm in pain is just silly. The whole thing felt very arbitrary.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds weird to me. I don't like shitty doctors. Guess no one does. Speaking of docs, listed to this... our baby doc (actually our fertility doc) used to deliver babies. I asked about how many... dude's delivered around 6,000 babies. Holy crap, that's amazing. Only think I've done that many times is post on RIU lol. To think that guy had a big part of about the biggest moment of ones life of so many people is amazing. Can't imagine all the stuff he's seen. I also can't imagine how bad things must be when they are bad. Us losing a kid at 21 weeks was tough. Losing a baby halfway through labor, that would be something else entirely. Or losing a mother. I'll say, I don't think I've ever been pissed off at God, and don't think I ever would be... but if I took my lady in to deliver our baby and I walk out with no baby and no wife... I would be mad at God.

Woah.... it's so nice to not have to deal with that kinda loss. Yay for healthy babies and healthy baby mamas.

I added some tea to the ladies' soil. They were smiling. Nothing got sprayed, although one little one got dunked lol. I'll snap a few pics in a bit. I'm having my own tea now.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

I can certainly think of something else I've done at least 6000 times!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh shit. Tea out my nose. Hahahaha. 60,000 maybe? lololol

EDIT: Wife loves it too lol. Great post!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2013)

lmao you guys crack my up! 

Makes me so glad II came back.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.drugpossessionlaws.com/mendocino-county-california-battles-the-federal-government-over-medical-marijuana/


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It was nuts in that video you posted how they said the lung cancer frequency was lower than people who didn't smoke anything. Wild shit. I think it would be a lot better for us if we ingested it in a way other than smoking.
> 
> (rant on english) Why the fuck is ingested spelled with a 'g'. Sounds like a fucking 'j' to me. So stupid.


rant at Americans trying to change a wonderful and complex language lol. Thats so cool you saw your baby, I never saw mine till she was 14 and 2 days. Its such an amazing thing to see that life through the body, Hatty never kept still for all the pics lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

[FONT=Droid Sans, sans-serif]Until the day comes the feds can make more money off MMJ than they make off fighting cartels and putting criminals behind bars nothing will ever change. That's why I don't read the news... or watch TV. But why are people growing 99 plants anyways? I do alright with my 10 or less. Politicians ain't gonna change... so I ain't gonna let it bother me. Too many good people out there to pay attention to.

WoOT... Assassins Creed III time. Then going to work on wrirting some music later today as well. 1000w is beating the girls down right now. Hope they can hang.[/FONT]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Until the day comes the feds can make more money off MMJ than they make off fighting cartels and putting criminals behind bars nothing will ever change. That's why I don't read the news... or watch TV. But why are people growing 99 plants anyways? I do alright with my 10 or less. Politicians ain't gonna change... so I ain't gonna let it bother me. Too many good people out there to pay attention to.
> 
> WoOT... Assassins Creed III time. Then going to work on wrirting some music later today as well. 1000w is beating the girls down right now. Hope they can hang.


you said they were drooping after the light.... how is your air exchange in the room?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

435 cfm 6" fan in about 60 cubic feet of closet. I need another fan moving the air up to the exhaust. There's not enough 'stuff' in there like before, so more air.

Sucks fans aren't readily available in winter. They have 30 types in summer.


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2013)

We badly need some music for the ceremony at our wedding jig if u feel up to it lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 435 cfm 6" fan in about 60 cubic feet of closet. I need another fan moving the air up to the exhaust. There's not enough 'stuff' in there like before, so more air.
> 
> Sucks fans aren't readily available in winter. They have 30 types in summer.


fans should blow not suck lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Hehe... rock and roll wedding processional. I loved the snowman the other day. Was it bigger than hattie?

Hope things are going good over there mr. west. (and hello to LGP... i see you lurking)


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

I learned something about watering with these pots today. You have to go kinda slow... and you have to make sure it doesn't run out the sides. They all got the same ammount of water/ tea, but two of them have water sitting in the trays. I could see where it 'leaked' out the side and just ran down. The other two don't have any run off at all. Just soaked into the soil.

So lesson learned. Slow is good, and stay away from the edges. I have been trying to get it right in the middle of the circle. So not in the center, not on the edge, but directly between the two.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 22, 2013)

hey peeps. we're all good over here. h has all four of her canine teeth coming through but she is being a trooper about it. the snow man was about 4 and half foot. needed Mr wests help to pop the head on as it was a tad heavy. had a lot of fun sculpting the mouth, chin and nose


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Strait up.... I love you guys. Yeah... YOU. That's right. Are you reading this? Well then... you mean a great deal to me. Thanks. 

I'm glad you are in my life. Makes me happy and makes me feel like I have friends everywhere I turn.

I can't wait to give you a hug.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I learned something about watering with these pots today. You have to go kinda slow... and you have to make sure it doesn't run out the sides. They all got the same ammount of water/ tea, but two of them have water sitting in the trays. I could see where it 'leaked' out the side and just ran down. The other two don't have any run off at all. Just soaked into the soil.
> 
> So lesson learned. Slow is good, and stay away from the edges. I have been trying to get it right in the middle of the circle. So not in the center, not on the edge, but directly between the two.


I water fast, I don't care if it runs out the sides. It will soak back up, what I do pay attention to is if there is still water in the tray after about 30 minutes. Don't think on it too hard


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

Although I'd have to see exactly how much runs out the side of ur custom pots. I'm speaking from my experience with the 3 brands I've used.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Jig I am so happy for ya bro!!
My youngest daughter just started her period yday.
I know its a weird thing to talk about, but its a big event none the less.
these are the things we look forward to as parents lol.

I love growing more than smoking I think as well btw.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol my daughter started about a month ago. My wife told me and said dont say anything to her please cuz she doesn't want you to know. I was like hah well I'm bound to know eventually right?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 22, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Lol my daughter started about a month ago. My wife told me and said dont say anything to her please cuz she doesn't want you to know. I was like hah well I'm bound to know eventually right?


The wife, oldest daughter and now youngest daughter all got period at 12 yrs old.
My friend says that is early, but I have no basis for this.
How old is yer daughter Chaka?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

I just started something too....

I bought a light today.... and some soil


----------



## supchaka (Jan 22, 2013)

She's 12 also


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

supchaka said:


> She's 12 also


I was talking to a nice young lady yesterday that was saying girls are starting younger and younger due to food products? Im soooooo scared, I never want my sweet little girl to grow up and all that.... just want to put a time bubble around her sometimes.... its an inner battle, because I do want her to grow up and live a full wonderful perfect life... lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

I remember a girl got hers in my 3rd grade class. The teachers all had a concerned feel to them. I later learned periods that early are a sign of sexual abuse. That had something else make sense. Why she asked me in 4th grade if I wanted to have sex with her. I didn't even know what sex was. Fucking sick that someone messed with that little girl.

Props to you two for raising daughters the right way.

TLD... sounds interesting. You getting ready for something???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I remember a girl got hers in my 3rd grade class. The teachers all had a concerned feel to them. I later learned periods that early are a sign of sexual abuse. That had something else make sense. Why she asked me in 4th grade if I wanted to have sex with her. I didn't even know what sex was. Fucking sick that someone messed with that little girl.
> 
> Props to you two for raising daughters the right way.
> 
> TLD... sounds interesting. You getting ready for something???


Wow. thats terrible. people that do that shit should be tortured indefinitely in the worst of ways!!!




and yes Jig  https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/614756-theloadeddragon-here.html


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

Speaking of girls, how are the little ones doing with that 1k so far? temps ok?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 22, 2013)

While I can't say I got kids, it's interesting to see kids grow up (I have a 7 year old goddaughter). It is fucked up how a human being could do that to a child. My mom is a social worker so I've heard some of the worst stories. So sad. 

Jig I'm glad the appt went well. I bet it was a great moment for you and your wife. As for the watering of fabric pots, I've learned the same lesson, slow is better.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 22, 2013)

Whodat bringin it back. Temps were better because I left the door open. I can do so many things differently now that things aren't hydro. Leaving the door open is one of them. Temps hung around 78f (26c). Only one of the big plants and one of the little one were droopy after about 8 hours in the 1000w. I turned the light off and both returned to normal within the hour. Thanks man.... here's a few pics.

Not that you have to remember or even know what I'm talking about... but I've numbered them. There is Sour D #1, #2, #3 all those are in the big pots. Then there is Chernobyl Pot (C.P. for now), and Chernobyl #1, #2 (in cups). The droopy ones are the Sour D #1 and Chernobyl #2. My best plant is Sour D #2. 



Droopers


Happy Plants


This one got dunked in a compost tea bath. I put some in my sprayer, added wetting agent, and discovered sprayer don't work no more. So this one got a bath lol. Seems to be happy with it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah its going to take them a little to adjust the the more intense light... Maybe ease them into it. Keep an eye on the dunked one  Id like to see what happens.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 22, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah its going to take them a little to adjust the the more intense light... Maybe ease them into it. Keep an eye on the dunked one  Id like to see what happens.


Stress free is the way to be....aright terribly corny but I think I'm with whodat on this one. I still haven't turned my ballast up to 600 yet (went 300 for 2 or 3 days and today went to 400). I figure give them a couple days at 400 and I'll bump it up again. You'll find the happy zone for them mane. You're a talented grower.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 22, 2013)

MAn you guys and your fancy adjustable ballasts, I wanna get one of those. I often think 1k might be a little over board when I'm first putting clones in my tray, but they get used to it.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

What you been giving those droopy ones Jig?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> MAn you guys and your fancy adjustable ballasts, I wanna get one of those. I often think 1k might be a little over board when I'm first putting clones in my tray, but they get used to it.


I was starting from scratch and had the extra cash so it was an easy decision. I just like it so I can ease plants into the higher light intensity. Plants tend to adapt well I think.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh I completely hear ya man. I can't complain I got my whole light system as a hand me down for free pretty much. I gave the guy that gave me it like a half from my first harvest. Either way I can't complain. Since then I've replaced the bulb and the reflector, the ballast is the only original part. Once I replace that I'll finally have a complete second light for back up... or expansion.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey everyone. The one Sour D just doesn't want to not be droopy. Could this be from over watering? That's what I'm getting from the plant... not sure if my plant reading in soil is up to par yet.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 23, 2013)

If I remember correctly they didnt have a whole whole bunch of roots before you transplanted. my guess would be that the plant is devoting a considerable amount energy to growing roots in order to support whats already there and promote new growth. Also, the plant was originally drawing in a bunch of its moisture through its stomata. has you RH dropped more than 10% in the transplant transition? Has turning on the HPS increased or decreased RH and/or temps? let the soil dry nicely over a bout 4 or 5 days in between watering. My previous comment was more about watering evenly throughout the soil, it usually goes dry on the surface first, so using your finger to see how far down its dry helps.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 23, 2013)

If you have another pot or container handy put the same amount of dry soil in it and give it a lift. Then lift your other ones, if its easily apparent the plant is heavy then don't water. When I was OCD with my soil in the beginning I actually used a digital scale to weigh the plants and I knew exactly what a dry pot weighed for reference! 

Luckily you're in smart pots too, they take away about 50% of overwatering issues that regular plastic pots have


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2013)

My RH is below 10% all day long, lights or no lights. The HPS brings the temps from around 70 to around 82... but I have left it off most of the day and the plants still like that. It's interesting though because it's not flopped over like before when it didn't have enough water. It's kinda just limp with its leaves hanging like a tired man walking home from work. I stuck my finger in the dirt and it seems nice and wet just below the surface.

Low tech ftw. I swear it's noticeably heavier than the other two that look good. I would have drowned them already in plastic pots. 

Thanks guys. Hope your wednesday is alright.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 23, 2013)

Wednesday has been good man. I decided to get my journal back up, posted an update today. I don't know if it will be a regular journal really, but I figured I'd post some pics and info occasionally.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2013)

How does the plant feel Jig? Are the stems soft, or do they feel firm? Probably just getting itself established. Relax with the h20!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

It could also be having a difficult time adjusting to the light... went right from what 32w to a 1k? lol. I also live by the lift method, lift a dry one then lift a wet one and try to remember lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

28w --> 1000w. I guess it's a bit of a jump.  The two winner Sour D's are just lovely. I felt the droopy one DST and the stem is a lot weaker/ floppier than the other two. They are stiff, the one is a little weak.

I got 2 sour Ds and 1 chernobyl that look great. So worst case senario I'm only growing 3 plants. I'm fine with that. However I don't think I'll lose any... just thinking out loud.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

i high doubt you lose anything, in soil. Usually takes the problems longer to effect them than it does for us to fix them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Id probably set that floppy one just outside the room if you got the door open, let it receive weaker light for now. And if its got moisture just hold off on that h20, like D said 


Hope your having a good one (thursday right? yeah thats what my personal calendar says) 
Im off to molest my plants looking for sex.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2013)

Not a bad idea setting it out side the door, hadn't thought of that one. 

Enjoy your sexy time whodat!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Sexxxxxxy time Whodat! Verrrry nice. 

HHB. HHB. Have you all done your HHBs today?


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2013)

sildenafil will sort ya floppy plants out jig


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Hhb! Hhb! Hhb!

Just noticed my new av looks like an alien moon floating out in space  x10 lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 24, 2013)

I can totally see it!


Havn't smoked yet, but ate 2 cookies at like 1:30

HHB Thursday!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought your avatar was something from space, like a galaxy or star system. Only when you mentioned it did I realize it was those roots from before. Crazy how natural patterns look like other natural patterns.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I thought your avatar was something from space, like a galaxy or star system. Only when you mentioned it did I realize it was those roots from before. Crazy how natural patterns look like other natural patterns.


all merely different collaborations of the same things, we are literally built out of the same things as our plants. and the heavenly stars themselves


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> all merely different collaborations of the same things, we are literally built out of the same things as our plants. and the heavenly stars themselves


'


we are stardust I tell ya!  I cant even begin to explain my thoughts on all that. Life is fucking amazing and its everywhere... Extremophiles here on earth should be obvious enough to us that life can exist in some insane conditions ie: out in space and on other planets.


And look at those roots from a microbes perspective,,, it is like a galaxy to them.... and maybe our galaxy is just another beings pot full of soil


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

What I think is cool... since we're all the same stuff... we're all literally the same thing, like one big body if you want to call it that. I swear if one is sensitive enough, you can feel any part of your 'body'. Not necessarily control it... just feel it. It's not psychic, it's just well connected.

The Tao of Physics is a book that will blow your mind away.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 24, 2013)

Ill leave this for another day lol, sounds intereting, How High are you guy's ???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Ill leave this for another day lol, sounds intereting, How High are you guy's ???


Im slamming a bowl to my head as I type, and thinking about how Im trying to NOT get too stoned and actually get some stuff done


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

lol... is anybody even growing pot in this place? bunch of crack heads. 

I'm having a fine night trying to keep the fumes in the kitchen in the kitchen. I stained the attic doorway today not thinking it wouldn't be good for mama. Oops. Got fans all over the place now and half the house is freezing. Good times. It's not really as bad as it sounds.

Thanks for stopping by cinders.

Oh, little floppy is still floppy. Seems to get floppier. Hehe... I would be seriously depressed if they all looked like that. The other two sour D's are beautiful looking. Real strong looking plants in comparison. The Chernobyls are coming along. They aren't dying... just not really growing much. Overall I'm happy with everything so far. Learning a lot.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> lol... is anybody even growing pot in this place? bunch of crack heads.
> 
> I'm having a fine night trying to keep the fumes in the kitchen in the kitchen. I stained the attic doorway today not thinking it wouldn't be good for mama. Oops. Got fans all over the place now and half the house is freezing. Good times. It's not really as bad as it sounds.
> 
> ...


30-40% RH is what your going for.... 50% for the poor droop. moisten paper towels, like a wic system if you need to. 10% RH is low for cuttings so recently transplanted. dont water the plants, just close the door with fan on low, papertowl wic in bowl to increase the RH.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe put a gallon jug or some sort of dome over mrs floppy?  
Really looking forward to that sour d!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

give it a little roots excel in the next watering... that would be my call in addition to the dome piece. ^^^


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Chill on the sour she's just bein a bitch cause she can. I think they're bi-polar or dual personality maybe just attention whores gotta be the star. Mark my words she'll end up top dog don't let her win by losing gonna have to earn it. I've got a girl pit in love with me too she thinks she's a 80lb cat.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Chill on the sour she's just bein a bitch cause she can. I think they're bi-polar or dual personality maybe just attention whores gotta be the star. Ma* Reply With Quote*rk my words she'll end up top dog don't let her win by losing gonna have to earn it. I've got a girl pit in love with me too she thinks she's a 80lb cat.


haha word!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> '
> 
> 
> we are stardust I tell ya!  I cant even begin to explain my thoughts on all that. Life is fucking amazing and its everywhere... Extremophiles here on earth should be obvious enough to us that life can exist in some insane conditions ie: out in space and on other planets.
> ...


Did anyone else think of Men in Black when reading this. Like the aliens at the end shooting marbles that were actually galaxies. Someone has got to remember that other than me. haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm sure someone did.

So floppy is still floppy. I'm starting to think she might not make it. still 60% sure she'll survive. The other two look good. Equipment fairy showed up today with a new (to me) 1000w hps bulb, and a super nice cooltube. I am going to mount it vertically and be a vert once more.   lol... a vert vert.

I'll take a pic or two tonight. 

Happy Healthy Baby. Speaking of which wife said she felt a flutter yesterday. Yipee!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2013)

So are the biggest fan leaves on floppy really floppy, and limp? When I've had plants get to the floppy point before for one reason or another. It seemed to me like when they were trying to recover they were having a hard time lifting and "refreshing"(from the damage) the largest floppy fan leaves. I know some of you will cringe at what I'm about to say, so I pruned them off. The plants typically send the energy they were using to try to recover, to the tops, and the roots, and come around nicely. Just a thought, but I'm a believer in selective pruning.

Flutter like movement? WOot I hope so!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Happy Healthy Baby. Speaking of which wife said she felt a flutter yesterday. Yipee!


Happy healthy baby! That's great news, man. I remember the first time I felt mine kick... I was like, whoa, you came from my *balls*. Wait. No I didn't. But I was psyched. It's pretty much the best feeling ever knowing that something you are going to love more than anything is in there bonkin' around. 

HHB. HHB. HHB. 



edit: Tell your wife good job, that she is a trooper.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 26, 2013)

HHB. glad things are going realli well. movement yay. i didnt feel h till 2 weeks before she was due. im glad coz she had strong legs an used to push her feet which looked like she was trying to escape feet 1st. sorta like simbiot out ma belly. but ive got another friend thats 16 weeks and for the past 6 weeks its not stopped moving.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

Isn't it funny how some babies are so active, and others are just cruisers? We had a supercharged baby over here. It would drive my wife nuts, lol. Tryin' to bust right out of the womb!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2013)

My daughter was the same way, I can't remember when my wife first started feeling her move, but once she started it was all the time. My old lady had such a hard time sleeping for the longest time.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey guys. Sorry I been busy lately. Here's some pics. Update on what's up with the flopper. It's not from heat as I've left the light off much of the time, that makes no difference. The humidity has been around 50% in the closet thanks to rain and a convenient leak in the roof. And it's distinctly different from too little water limpness. I noticed that on the chernobyl in the pot... gave her a bit of water and she perked up. Anyways, not sure what the deal with her is. I guess it's still too wet? Whatevs... it will do what it will do and we will see. I wont do anything rash.

The other plants are coming along. I will say, soil takes a lot of patience. I can see why some people starting out have issues with soil, wanting to do something all the time. Not much to do, just sit around and watch. Makes it nice so I can work on the environment.

Here you go:



Cool Tube


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 26, 2013)

Trim some of the leaves off of it. A couple of the fans for sure. thats the first close up look i have gotten and I know that look very well. You have an adjustable ballast right? throw the light on then. They need it, that plant needs the energy from it, something around 250-400 watts would be great. air movement? trim those leaves off and have a fan on low.

The plant simply isnt pulling enough throught the roots to support the mass above ground, its barely supporting itself. Reduce the plant mass that needs supported, can cut leaves in half to encourage faster transpiration (causing the roots to pull more moisture from the soil, i.e. stimulating root development and activity).


----------



## supchaka (Jan 26, 2013)

Limpy is looking about a goner lol. I'm guessing the roots are shot. It's like a clone that hasn't been weened off the dome.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 26, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Trim some of the leaves off of it. A couple of the fans for sure. thats the first close up look i have gotten and I know that look very well. You have an adjustable ballast right? throw the light on then. They need it, that plant needs the energy from it, something around 250-400 watts would be great. air movement? trim those leaves off and have a fan on low.
> 
> The plant simply isnt pulling enough throught the roots to support the mass above ground, its barely supporting itself. Reduce the plant mass that needs supported, can cut leaves in half to encourage faster transpiration (causing the roots to pull more moisture from the soil, i.e. stimulating root development and activity).


It will come back just fine, just be a little stunted and behind the others ^^^


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

How's things this evening jig?

edit: aside from the leaky ceiling, course.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2013)

Really great. Watching Monty Python and the holy Grail. Smoking on some Dog, sitting by the fire cuz I'm kinda cold. Wife's feeling good, we are having a good day together. Earned a little money this morning, ordered a wireless keyboard and mouse tonight, so guess i payed for that with my work. I'm wearing a new to me sweater that I'm enjoying and drinking some tea from Sunny England. A couple cats on the couch with us and only 4 screens going at the moment. lol... not sure why we need 3 computers and a tv in front of us, but such is life in the jig household. Going to call my parents in a few minutes for the daily chat. And I was scheming today about sneaking into a neighbors yard at night and cutting down a big tree. I'm thinking the best time would be when it's raining... to cover the sounds. lol... I'm nuts I know.

You up to anything?

Anyone else? Hope you guys are having a good saturday.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Really great. Watching Monty Python and the holy Grail. Smoking on some Dog, sitting by the fire cuz I'm kinda cold. Wife's feeling good, we are having a good day together. Earned a little money this morning, ordered a wireless keyboard and mouse tonight, so guess i payed for that with my work. I'm wearing a new to me sweater that I'm enjoying and drinking some tea from Sunny England. A couple cats on the couch with us and only 4 screens going at the moment. lol... not sure why we need 3 computers and a tv in front of us, but such is life in the jig household. Going to call my parents in a few minutes for the daily chat. And I was scheming today about sneaking into a neighbors yard at night and cutting down a big tree. I'm thinking the best time would be when it's raining... to cover the sounds. lol... I'm nuts I know.
> 
> You up to anything?
> 
> Anyone else? Hope you guys are having a good saturday.


I love cutting down trees! hide the sound of a chainsaw no.... probably not...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't own a chainsaw. Just a little bow saw. I think I've downed about 30 trees with the trusty little thing. I think the tallest tree was about 25 feet. Nothing bigger than about 8". Would be a blast to cut down a big tree around here. We have a couple on our property that are at least 100 feet tall. Something like 6 feet in diameter.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Really great. Watching Monty Python and the holy Grail. Smoking on some Dog, sitting by the fire cuz I'm kinda cold. Wife's feeling good, we are having a good day together. Earned a little money this morning, ordered a wireless keyboard and mouse tonight, so guess i payed for that with my work. I'm wearing a new to me sweater that I'm enjoying and drinking some tea from Sunny England. A couple cats on the couch with us and only 4 screens going at the moment. lol... not sure why we need 3 computers and a tv in front of us, but such is life in the jig household. Going to call my parents in a few minutes for the daily chat. And I was scheming today about sneaking into a neighbors yard at night and cutting down a big tree. I'm thinking the best time would be when it's raining... to cover the sounds. lol... I'm nuts I know.
> 
> You up to anything?
> 
> Anyone else? Hope you guys are having a good saturday.


Sounds like a pretty good situation at your place nonetheless. Just smoked a couple bowls of cookies and some xj . . . feeling pretty good, and about to go make a bowl of ice cream for my wife. She's earned it today, lol. Enjoy that fire.

HHB


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't own a chainsaw. Just a little bow saw. I think I've downed about 30 trees with the trusty little thing. I think the tallest tree was about 25 feet. Nothing bigger than about 8". Would be a blast to cut down a big tree around here. We have a couple on our property that are at least 100 feet tall. Something like 6 feet in diameter.


I would suggest downing a few 40 to 60 footers before attempting anything larger....they just kill you quicker.

...and don't do this







cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 26, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Trim some of the leaves off of it. A couple of the fans for sure. thats the first close up look i have gotten and I know that look very well. You have an adjustable ballast right? throw the light on then. They need it, that plant needs the energy from it, something around 250-400 watts would be great. air movement? trim those leaves off and have a fan on low.
> 
> The plant simply isnt pulling enough throught the roots to support the mass above ground, its barely supporting itself. Reduce the plant mass that needs supported, can cut leaves in half to encourage faster transpiration (causing the roots to pull more moisture from the soil, i.e. stimulating root development and activity).


Glad to hear everyone is having such a nice night. Me and the wife were just taking some hash hits, and watchin some shows. I just ate a bowl of home made icecream again with a killer cookie on top. 

I agree with dragon, I posted the same the last night. That plant is trying so hard to recoup itself right now, but those big ass fans are heavy and take alot of effort when things aren't working right.

We used to heat our house with wood, so we had to drop 5-10 trees a year. It can get real interesting real fast with the tall ones, especially if you NEED it to fall in a certain area or else.


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2013)

morning everybody peeps, snows gone raining now lol. Good old england. 3 days till im 40 ffs. This is probably the skintest birthday ive had to date lol. Going to test drive a new car today http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/vehicles/vauxhall-range/cars/new-astra-sports-tourer/overview.html


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2013)

mr west said:


> morning everybody peeps, snows gone raining now lol. Good old england. 3 days till im 40 ffs. This is probably the skintest birthday ive had to date lol. Going to test drive a new car today http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/vehicles/vauxhall-range/cars/new-astra-sports-tourer/overview.html


Nice looking car....but it's all in the drive....don't let Don behind the wheel unless it's stationary.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2013)

didnt think donny could drive, I know he has lucid moments at timeslol


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

Don drives his misses nuts on the daily i thought!!! lol.

I drove a Kia recently, one of the top end in their range. Absolutely stunned me. A really nice car to drive, and quite nifty.
http://www.kia.nl/Modellen/Kia-Optima/?gclid=CIv9pLuFiLUCFUNa3god71wAfw

it had all sorts of gadgets in it. When you went into reverse you got a camera view on the computer screen, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2013)

test drove a kia this summer, cant beat the price range with what it comes with. Plus hattie will be safe in the back


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

Kia was on our short list of cars to test drive. Never made it past the ford dealer though. Lol... still feels funny to say that. I'm a chevy guy. 

We ain't got vauxhalls in the US.

Congrats on the potential new car West. How exciting. I know how awesome that feels. We actually just got our plates in the mail the other day and damn was I chuffed. Never thought I'd be holding license plates to a car I was going to own. Fucking cool. I don't want to put them on the car, want to hang them up or something.

And guess what guys. Took off some foliage and gave her a tiny sip of water and guess who's looking mighty chipper this morning.

FLOPPY LIVES!!!


Cool as hell. Thanks a lot TC for first suggesting it to deaf ears... and to TLD for mentioning it again. She's just beautiful looking. All perky and shit. Just amazing. I think they all really like the 50% humidity in there. Yay rain.

And T... you need to borrow a couple bucks to buy a new avatar or what lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol, i came back from a short trip and it was gone. Hell i'll make a new one soon. Congrats to floppy.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2013)

I decided to get the 2 litre sports tourer 165 bhp pick it up in april lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

hatties gonna grow up to be a race driver now. lol 2L, 165 hp? nice


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought everybody rode bicycles over there!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

That does sounds quite fun. You getting a manual or auto Westy?

Glad floppy made it through, Jig. I knew you could do it


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 27, 2013)

Very glad to hear floppy made it man I had faith! 

Congrats on the new ride Mr.west, I almost bought a saturn a couple years ago that was basically an astra with saturn badges.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

the quality of pictures can make a big difference in the advice given on these forums


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

Yaya floppy lives! I need a floppy strong bracelet! lol
Sounds like you had a nice evening last night. 
Well, all sounds great 

Live Floppy Strong!!!! 



&#8203;HHB!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Kia was on our short list of cars to test drive. Never made it past the ford dealer though. Lol... still feels funny to say that. I'm a chevy guy.
> 
> We ain't got vauxhalls in the US.
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

lol yeah try feeding it some viagra.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol... not growing out the E.D. this round. I do like the smoke though.

Good times today fixing one of the laptops.  hope yer sundays good.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn sounds like its been a good weekend all around for everyone. Good vibessssssssssssss


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

Floppy is back to being floppy... not sure what I did. We'll try to revive her. Rest of the plants are looking nice. The other sour d's are great.

on another note... have you guys seen the old dude on the bus in oakland who beat down a younger bigger dude. They interviewed him and hes talking about "I was floating like Ali, I hit him with a right left right, it was so pretty" LOL props for 67 years olds puttin it down.

brb with pics


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

stop playing with it all the time then....

so back to same state as before? or not as bad?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2013)

not this one? Post it! lol
... amberlance lol

[video=youtube;g9pA-NKXqXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9pA-NKXqXQ[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

Fuckin dude is standing in the doorway bleeding like a stuck pig, saying "I'll fuck you up" LOL

Crazy old dude at 2:03 he starts talking about him unleashing. "I went you're gonna get a viet nam now mutha f'er" I also loves where he says, "I'm not racist, I coulda had a chinaman do my shoes." LOL
[youtube]dpi-gpM-tFo[/youtube]

When crazy meets crazy... with a little race tossed in.


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2013)

hahahaha......."say it again pinky"......hahaha.

"what"...ohohoohoh.jesus christ.

hehe.

haha,"that man on dope"...hehe "he leaking"

got his ass beat.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

DST said:


> stop playing with it all the time then....
> 
> so back to same state as before? or not as bad?


You sound like my dad when I was a kid. Lol. He told me if I kept messing with it it'd fall off. HAHAHA... I can't believe he actually said that shit.

Right plants. Uh, it's not back to the same state.... it's WAY worse. It ain't dead though so there is hope. I'm not about to go through all the fun... but eventually I discovered that said floppy has literally 0 roots. So watering the soil around here wasn't much helping. Not sure what I did differently with this one, but the others are cool.

I still haven't given the pretty ones a drop of water since the Kelp tea last week. I think it's been either 7 or 8 days. Who would have thought you could go that long!

Without further delay:

Sad 


Chernobyl #2 and C.P.


Sour D #3 (and Chernobyl #1)


Sour D #2


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2013)

kill floppy,and put that party cup in its spot.....no need for the weak


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

That's what I've been thinking. I think I'll give floppy a party cup to see if she pulls it out.

I cut down some more trees today.  I think one might have been 30 feet tall. And I went snooping around my neighbors house. Dude hasn't been there in a long long time and he left a window open. I could usually care less about what's inside someone's place... but that open window is just singing to me... lol.

Today make 11 weeks pregnant. Doc appt on Thursday.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 29, 2013)

Beware of a home security system....or a booby trap.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont think Jig will have to kill floppy, Gen.... floppy looks dead already.


Jig Iv also noticed after giving teas it can be a long time until they need water again. Iv read here and there that it helps plants and soil retain moisture as needed and helps them use water and food much more efficiently  seems to be true  Iv recently started adding 12% humate concentrate which is also said to do these things amongst a host of other beneficial stuff. 
Great to hear everything is going smooth! HHB!


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2013)

tru whodat,and tru about them teas...


go jig.....
[video=youtube;qpJTJ5OA4HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpJTJ5OA4HU[/video]

oh....HHB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

That's why I won't do it cof. I'd be sure there would be a camera that catches me clear as day. Probably would just end up being more embarrassed than anything. I think one thing I will do though is close the window as much as I can from the outside. Would hate for the place to get cleaned out. Especially since it is right 'next door'.

Cut down some more trees. Wow I'm having fun. My hands don't really work though. Hard to type and using a mouse is near impossible. Hand tools FTW.

Was feeling very blue this morning, but I'm bright and cheery this afternoon. Such is the rollercoaster called life.

Glad to be hanging out with you all today. Some of my best buds. Oh, and I haven't smoked yet!!! Gonna get HIGHHHHHHH off this bowl.

Old School:
[youtube]qw5Gl28Xe5o[/youtube]

Damn watching that video has me shook. Shits crazy today. Am I getting old? I feel bad for kids having to grow up today. Stuff is so complicated and wild. Life back then was so chill. Peeps skating with big boards. Everyone chillin. No one was "Hard Core" back then. Now everyones a fucking badass. I don't know what I'm talking about really.

I'm just glad I was born when I was. Got to watch the internet come about, yet still had HBO and MTV my whole life. I've seen baseball players be heros and then football players... and now football is barbaric, and baseball players are all on drugs. Cars ran on carburators, now I have a car that doesn't make any noise when it drives. Lol... see what happens when I DON"T smoke. hehehe

EDIT: OH NO. OH SHIT..... I seriously can't watch. I just heard the lady like, so there's a big chainsaw. Oh fuck. Oh no. I could go on. Oh shit. That's a big tree. What are you trying to save a couple hundred bucks you dumb fuck? Ah man. I guess I have to watch. Really don't want to. Damn.

EDIT EDIT: At least the damn tree is down. lol I thought that was gonna be a lot worse. sigh.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 29, 2013)

heading down that way and cutting your trees would be a vacation for me.... :/


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2013)

It's like a vacation for me too. Wish you were here to help. It'd be great just to have another opinion on what to cut down. Seriously I could go cut down 50 trees today and not a person in the world would notice. If wishes were cars, you'd be here bro.

I gotta make it that way soon. Need a road trip for sure. Plus, I was supposed to visit years ago. I guess we weren't supposed to meet yet. Probably for the best actually. I can't be clouded by your past. It's a nice day. I hope you are enjoying it my friend.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

Jig, I would still snip the clone at a fresh(ish) part of the stem. Then pop it into a shot glass with water. It'll be back up and happy in no time (if it hasn't past that point - i have seen them that bad before). Then you may be able to work it to get roots. Otherwise, just toss it's dumb ass.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

So yesterday after posting, I took floppy out of the pot, just her and her rockwool. I soaked the rockwool and put her back in her big pot to see what would happen. 2 hours later she was fine. And this morning, even better. I'm hoping the roots take hold this time. The soil beneath her is nice and damp, but not too wet (in my noob opinion). It may be too wet, but we'll figure her out... or not.

Here she is though looking all chipper and ready for the dance
 

And our view of the sun in the afternoon. I've already cleared about 4 of those littler trees, but would like to do a lot more.


EDIT: Just read a federal judge tossed out the NCAA motion to dismiss the lawsuit against them in regards to athletes being able to get money from TV deals. Not paying college athletes is just one of the many ills in amatuer and professional sports. It's amazing the extent to which rich white college executives can use barely literate black players to make them huge amounts of money, while it's against the rules for those players to get taken out to dinner, or get a free pair of shoes. I ain't gonna say it, but this situation always makes me thing of one thing.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2013)

Woohoo, Erectile Dysfunction lives to see another day!

Written language is a funny thing. What was the film with Denzel Washington in it, I am sure he was a writer or something and was breaking ground (in the Film) by starting his sentences with an "And". haha.

Here's what waWiktionary had to say about "Littler" (nothing to do with the Cousin of Hitler!)

Some authorities regard both *littler* and *more little* as non-standard. The OED says of the word little: "_the adjective has no recognized mode of comparison. The difficulty is commonly evaded by resort to a synonym (as smaller, smallest); some writers have ventured to employ the unrecognized forms littler, littlest, which are otherwise confined to dialect or imitations of childish or illiterate speech._"

I did laugh at the childish bit


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

Jesus, speaking of hitler! Who are these word nazis and why do they have such a lexiconical stick up their ass. 'some writers have ventured to employ... littlest...' Such elitest attitude, I'm sure there are many 'writers' who use made up words. I read some of them in fact.

I've got news for you Oxford English Dictionary... you gets none of my weed. You hear that! 

I was going to make a joke here about my wife and the floppy plant, but I think I'd just end up in trouble.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

Making it harder and harder to resist heading down that way. Saws a fueled up and ready to go!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't look at my album pics then... they are actually pretty.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

haha tell me not to think about pink elephants lol. Looks a lot like where I live. but just enough difference and distance to be desirably not where I live .

definitely very beautiful, and a house on 2 acres for 60 Large? Does it have a wood burning stove?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys just caught up on the last couple days. I've been down and out with something terrible. Feeling just a little better today though so thats a start. Sucks about floppy, I agree with just sticking the chernobyl in its place.

That video of the tree falling on the house was epic. My family has had a couple close calls with the tractor we were using, but never the houses thankfully. We did manage to crush a spare chainsaw one day though, that was sad it was an older model, but one that worked really good.

Your backyard looks gorgeous man, really wish I could come visit too! If your wanting to take a road trip, me and a buddy of mine are working on a plan to go to the Denver cannabis cup on 4/20. You could come meet us!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

Not 2 acres. I wish. 150' x 50' plots. If I was on 2 acres you guys probably wouldn't hear a lot from me as I'd always be outside working on something.  And yes... wood burning stove.

Well shit TC. I have flight credits that need to be used. Maybe we'll have a mile high smoke session.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So yesterday after posting, I took floppy out of the pot, just her and her rockwool. I soaked the rockwool and put her back in her big pot to see what would happen. 2 hours later she was fine. And this morning, even better. I'm hoping the roots take hold this time. The soil beneath her is nice and damp, but not too wet (in my noob opinion). It may be too wet, but we'll figure her out... or not.
> 
> Here she is though looking all chipper and ready for the dance
> View attachment 2503216View attachment 2503217
> ...


WTF is "up" with floppy! lol shows what I knows.... floppy strong.
I agree with you about the college sports thing, it is fking infuriating. I hope the greed literally eats these pieces of shit from the inside out.... unfortunately it wont happen like this though. 

edit: looks like some lovely woods there Jig.



jigfresh said:


> Not 2 acres. I wish. 150' x 50' plots. If I was on 2 acres you guys probably wouldn't hear a lot from me as I'd always be outside working on something.   And yes... wood burning stove.
> 
> Well shit TC. I have flight credits that need to be used. Maybe we'll have a mile high smoke session.



Aw man what about this!? Hightimes CC in denver on 4/20,,,,, do you think it will just be a 21 and older thing? no med card required?!?! If so I think Id be able to make it.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully BB will be there, Colorado, 4/20......we shall see.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like a gathering! I'd say I'd bring the herb... but you fuckers smoke too much.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

Trippy story about Royce White, the NBA player with a mental illness who's fighting his team over his treatment. I only read the first little bit, but I like what White has to say.

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8890734/chuck-klosterman-royce-white


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2013)

i saw a special on tv about it. i think he should man up and play, smoke some bud. He feel's his mental illness=physical illness. But he can physically play until he gets the shakes n shyt.he said he is willing to never play nba ball (after being the best in many ppls mind when he was in college) for this. i sympathize with him, but if he could be star in college he can play in the nba. His thing is the iowa(i think) coaches understood and made him very comfortable. Its sad though he ask the team for a driver on their dime to as many games as possible, talking about planes gets him nervous.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Trippy story about Royce White, the NBA player with a mental illness who's fighting his team over his treatment. I only read the first little bit, but I like what White has to say.
> 
> http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8890734/chuck-klosterman-royce-white


That's a pretty serious write up. I can only hope he is serious and sincere in his convictions.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2013)

hello to all, hey jig been watching your work on you tube and just want to say thank you, everything I know about growing I had to learn on my own and with the help of your video,.anyway. Im growing dj short blue moonshine in a 4x4 tent,1000watt blockbuster air cool hood,40gal rez all on a 4x4 table. I love the blue moonshine but she gets big lol 16 girls in the tent. what are your thoughts on inputting a uvb bulb the last week of flowering? My next grow is kenns granddaddy purp. I took 9 clones and plan on doing a scrog.i would be nice to find a video on step by step scrogging on you tube.a run down of my moms are DJ Short blue moonshine, grapefruit diesel,jack herer,and og ghost train haze. thanks for your time


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

What up JoJo. I'd remember that avatar anywhere, I remember your name too. What's the Blue Moonshine? I guess I could look it up, but google is like two clicks away lol. 16 in a 4x4 sounds like it's pushing it, but should be fun to wrangle them around. I think UVB would be great. I worry about it because of my pets, I don't want to mess up, leave the door open and make one of my cats blind. Or me for that matter... I'm a bit of a space cadet sometimes (my wife would say most of the time). But I think it would be good. Maybe ever the last 2 weeks? I heart with that UV you only need to run it for like an hour in the middle of the day or something like that. I'm sure you've been reading up on it.

Grandaddy purp is one I really like smoking. NEver grew it though. I'm not really sure how I could make a start to finish scrog video other than taking little videos throughout the grow and putting them together... or doing pictures into a video. So maybe I'll do that with this grow. Thanks for letting me know now before it's too late.

Were you the one who wrote to me on youtube recently asking for a start to finish scrog video?

Either way thanks for stopping by. Feel free to hang around.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 30, 2013)

the start of week5


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, and about Royce White. I have a really hard time with the whole thing. Because I think there is something to manning up and getting on with your business. However I've also been completely crippled with anxiety... like crazy shit where I can't go to work and stuff. It was also related to physical problems going on... but they were kinda linked. Anyways, I know what it's like to be at the house, pacing back and forth thinking I can't go to work, as I'm supposed to be leaving for work right then. Wife's like "Why can't you go to work?" And my answers don't make any sense, it's just crazyness up in your head like the world is caving in.

I feel like I'm 'better' now, whatever that means, I kick my own ass sometimes, and let others do it for me as well. DST is always good for that. Thanks bru.  But for real I sometimes I feel an inch away from completely breaking down and being worthless.

Anyways, I don't really know what dudes specific deal is. I guess the travel really isn't a problem, the media just keeps pumping it. It's more about how to handle mental situations, like how they handle physical illness. He's not saying they are the same thing. He's saying there is a protocol for dealing with physical injuries, like a regular process when things happen, and there is nothing like that with mental stuff. Just a vague few sentences.

Shit, I can acutally really relate to this part regarding work and mental issues. When I was 21 or 22? I had a breakdown at work, like full blown, looney bin breakdown. It's only happened the once. Shit was really bad. Anyways, I couldn't work because I was fucked up. They send me papers for disability and there is a little check box, did this happen at work, yes or no. I said yes, cuz I was at work. Didn't realize that meant everything went over to Workers Comp. Me and Duchie will agree... Fuck workers comp people. Evil bastards. I didn't want their money, I wasn't trying to cheat the system, but they sure fucking treated me like I was. Sending private investigators to my house and following me, trying to get me to admit I was faking it all for money.

I was like if I had a broken arm yall wouldn't ask me a fucking thing. But because I broke my brain or whatever I'm cheating shit.

And that's where it's hard, cuz there ain't no xray to tell if you crazy or not. I could have easily been lying the whole time. It's all complicated and the only thing I know is I'm proud of Royce for putting himself in a shitty situation to stand up for what he believes in. And if he can forward things in regards to the public's perception of mental illness that would be great. I just hope he doesn't hurt the cause.

How are things T?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What up JoJo. I'd remember that avatar anywhere, I remember your name too. What's the Blue Moonshine? I guess I could look it up, but google is like two clicks away lol. 16 in a 4x4 sounds like it's pushing it, but should be fun to wrangle them around. I think UVB would be great. I worry about it because of my pets, I don't want to mess up, leave the door open and make one of my cats blind. Or me for that matter... I'm a bit of a space cadet sometimes (my wife would say most of the time). But I think it would be good. Maybe ever the last 2 weeks? I heart with that UV you only need to run it for like an hour in the middle of the day or something like that. I'm sure you've been reading up on it.
> 
> Grandaddy purp is one I really like smoking. NEver grew it though. I'm not really sure how I could make a start to finish scrog video other than taking little videos throughout the grow and putting them together... or doing pictures into a video. So maybe I'll do that with this grow. Thanks for letting me know now before it's too late.
> 
> ...





jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2503875 the start of week5


Blue Moonshine... or Blue Moon as I call it... is highly desirable and sought after strain that I would LOVE to end up with at some point.

RaiderMan grew it out and I followed along. got to smoke some outdoor but wasnt impressed, either they faked the name or it was completely screwed up grow.... or back pheno or something but what I saw made my mouth water... I cant shell out 100 bucks for 5-10 seeds though. I think it was DJ Shorts gear but I cant remember


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/388693-raidermans-blue-moonshine-purple-kush.html

there you go ^^^^ YUM. just noticed he is still around, damn.... anyways, you find that and you got something to hold onto for sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol, im good jig. up watchin tv and its about 1am. moonshiners!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 31, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Blue Moonshine... or Blue Moon as I call it... is highly desirable and sought after strain that I would LOVE to end up with at some point.
> 
> RaiderMan grew it out and I followed along. got to smoke some outdoor but wasnt impressed, either they faked the name or it was completely screwed up grow.... or back pheno or something but what I saw made my mouth water... I cant shell out 100 bucks for 5-10 seeds though. I think it was DJ Shorts gear but I cant remember


 yes it is DJ short blue moonshine. had her for 3-4 years.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 31, 2013)

I love this blue moonshine. my next run is kenns grand daddy purp,followed by grape fruit diesel jack here and og ghost train haze.growing helps me out with this stress.my last grow was barnnies farm vanilla kush, got 2.5-3 lbs but I been messing up with the cure.i got ridd of 1 lb and forgot what I did with the reat. I found I a mounth latter.when I opened that jar I was like oh my damn. and just to think I was going to stop growing lol. where im from they got weed but people say my bud is better what ever that means.now im getting ready to grow the gdp in a scrog.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2013)

jig you've probably mentioned this already, so apologies..

but was the banana from jaws gear?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2013)

nope. Haven't heard of Jaws. It was from Strictly Seedless.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 31, 2013)

hey dude how did the appointment go? HHB


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2013)

Warning Medical Information to follow:

Appointment went great. Just got home. I really really like the doc. She is a tiny korean gal, like 5'2 and about 100 pounds. Probably around 40 years old. Docs sure are young these days. The first good thing was she saw a place on the outside of wife's cervix that was inflamed and doc said that's why wife has been bleeding a little bit. She did an ultrasound through her belly, and because wife has a little padding the picture didn't come out great... but we still saw little dude dancing all around. He sure is a lively one. The baby is right around 3.6 cm. So not too big yet lol. Wife gave 5 vials of blood today for all kinds of test. She goes back next week for more blood tests and a super duty ultrasound. Those tests are for genetic disorders.

We see our OB again in 5 weeks, and a couple weeks after that we get another ultrasound for the second part of the genetic testing. That will be the one we find out the sex. Will be exciting.

Oh, and super funny. We saw an ad type thing for free prenatal vitamins. Wife was embarrassed to ask, so I did. They didn't have any more of the coupons, but they did have a lot of samples. So doc gave us a month of vitamins for free, and they are nice cuz they have extra vitamin B to help with her nausea. 

I have to say, it's such a different experience being in the regular baby docs place. There are other pregnant women, and kids. The fertility office is nothing like that.... it's all sullen and everyone is serious and sad looking. Much better where everyone is either happy, or stressed looking.

We went out to dinner after to celebrate and now I'm sick, cuz food you get out usually is shit. But it tasted SOOOOOOOOO good.

Thanks for asking. 

Oh... They say Aug 20 for the due date... but I like Aug 22, so we are going with that. haha


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2013)

Good news.

Hattie's and my son's is the 21st.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 31, 2013)

Aug 22 it is! lol
HHB!

edit: or the 21st lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> edit: or the 21st lol


Hahaha.... I'll take the 21st. Sounds like a good lot born on that day.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad you guys are doing well Jig! If you want the name of some really good prenatal vitamins I can get it for u.... Wifey still rocking them hard. 

HHB


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Glad you guys are doing well Jig! If you want *the name* of some really good prenatal vitamins I can get it for u.... Wifey still rocking them hard.
> 
> HHB


name.... since its riu and all I figured this may be somewhat understood... one of my children has "Wilburn Dank" in his name... for real.

"the name" just really stuck out to me... any thoughts about what kinda name boy er girl? That was one of my favorite parts of being prego.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2013)

Dragon, are you high?!?! heheheheh I'm gonna go get high. Haven't done so since early this morn.  

Great name, Wilburn Dank, btw...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 31, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Dragon, are you high?!?! heheheheh I'm gonna go get high. Haven't done so since early this morn.
> 
> Great name, Wilburn Dank, btw...


yeah, smoking a hash laden joint wondering how to manifest light for my seedlings :/... and thank you, it is actually a fairly deep and well thought out concept (the name, well that part and how it plays into the rest)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Warning Medical Information to follow:
> 
> Appointment went great. Just got home. I really really like the doc. She is a tiny korean gal, like 5'2 and about 100 pounds. Probably around 40 years old. Docs sure are young these days. The first good thing was she saw a place on the outside of wife's cervix that was inflamed and doc said that's why wife has been bleeding a little bit. She did an ultrasound through her belly, and because wife has a little padding the picture didn't come out great... but we still saw little dude dancing all around. He sure is a lively one. The baby is right around 3.6 cm. So not too big yet lol. Wife gave 5 vials of blood today for all kinds of test. She goes back next week for more blood tests and a super duty ultrasound. Those tests are for genetic disorders.
> 
> ...


lol at the due date lil h's bday 21st aug. so glad everything is going well HHB give my love to the wife.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2013)

Great news all rounds Jiggles.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 1, 2013)

in some countries they have restrictions on certain names. Eg http://www.firstnamesgermany.com/the-german-law-on-first-names/
http://www.genealogyblog.com/?p=8431


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I know what I want to name a girl. Hannah. I would go with Ann for her middle name, but not stuck with that. If it's a boy I like strong 'normal' names, like James, William, Fredrick, Arthur, etc. Boring? Possibly. Wife likes weird names like Peaceful Meadow, lol.... Ok, not that bad... but she does like Brighton or Skye, names of places she loves. (i had her write those last few words, so I don't get in trouble for putting words in her mouth).

I don't think we will think about it much till we find out the sex. Cut the work in half. Wife has a feeling it's a girl, and I have the feeling it's a boy. I think I'm right though. 

Floppy is still being a bitch, yo yoing from bad to good. Fucking thing wont grow roots. Lame. We'll figure out the plants someday. Ha... the two are still gorgeous. I'm wondering if they will ever need water at this rate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

You probably are right jig. My sis was into weird names when she had her son settled on simple ol' Nicholas, middle name Teague. Hannah is a nice name, very relaxing name. I had to make my sister change many name she was thinking. By letting her know how mean kids are and how she always had to come to me for help when ppl picked on her. Im glad she changed it, herson is autistic and having a name like gideon and being special needs woulda been hard.
'


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2013)

I wanted to name my second son Bakx, which is just bad ass enough to use as a girl name too... Lol she shot me down as a first name but it is his middle name, Aaron Bakx


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

Somewhere there is a child named after me, smh. If i get to name another it'll be a JR too.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2013)

Jig, Hannah Anna??? Really, that's going to lead to trouble. There was the Cross family where I grew up, and they had obviously had frontal lobotomy's when they went into have their son as they called him bloody, Chris. ffs, some parents.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, My budd is Jon Johnson, and Jack Jackson was a neighbor growing up. Lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2013)

We never really settled on any names till baby H was born, then it just jumped into my head when I was holding her for the first time. Everything we had previously thought of went out the window lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

How is the Little Lass?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That video had me on so many levels at one time. First, I can not wait to be a dad. It's going to be so fucking awesome I may not be able to stand it. Second, you are a good dad. Hatties real lucky she's got two parents who love her so fiercely. Wish I could give you all a hug right now. And finally, that reminds me a bit of some kids show (just can't remember the name) that was always on the tv at a shop I worked at. Had a job over the holidays and got my fill of the ____ show. Had tinky winky and po, etc. That shit still haunts my memory lol.
> 
> Those trash bags are too much. Looks a bit like they are floating. Do you think they worry about what to wear under the thing, like normal women worry about what they'll wear? I'm not much for ladies having to cover themselves head to toe. Not very much fun if you ask me.
> 
> ...


wtf this looks like some space age shit..........danger will robinson holy crap that looks awesome you are takin it to a whole other level badass dude


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well I know what I want to name a girl. Hannah. I would go with Ann for her middle name, but not stuck with that. If it's a boy I like strong 'normal' names, like James, William, Fredrick, Arthur, etc. Boring? Possibly. Wife likes weird names like Peaceful Meadow, lol.... Ok, not that bad... but she does like Brighton or Skye, names of places she loves. (i had her write those last few words, so I don't get in trouble for putting words in her mouth).
> 
> I don't think we will think about it much till we find out the sex. Cut the work in half. Wife has a feeling it's a girl, and I have the feeling it's a boy. I think I'm right though.
> 
> Floppy is still being a bitch, yo yoing from bad to good. Fucking thing wont grow roots. Lame. We'll figure out the plants someday. Ha... the two are still gorgeous. I'm wondering if they will ever need water at this rate.


Keep checking a couple times a day on their pots, they may dry out surprisingly quickly (like overnight). And the floppy... I would have snipped those lieaves, watered the cube with Thrive Alive B1, and put it back in a humidity dome to grow roots. or thrown her out..... or stuck her a pot and just see what happens. if I really wanted to save her though, I would have gone back to the rooting process.

I know what you mean as far as kids names goes. We took special family members names, along with deep meanings in other languages from our ancestry, combined them with some thought in terms of the feelings we felt towards the baby, and vwalla we had their names. my sons name people hate dealing with. shit we couldnt even figure out how to spell it for 10 days after he was born! haha lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How is the Little Lass?


she's watching telly, after filling her belly with fish chips and peas with a satsuma for desert. such a little gem she is. she is doing realli well running around all over the place. she got excited when four formation planes flew over. she like the raa of a big engine


----------



## smokeingdog (Feb 1, 2013)

r they off ur own mother plant or did u get em of some 1.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

She sounds like a tough one, more than likely won't be playing with barbie. glad she's doing great. well of course you and westy as well.

Edit: i had to google satsuma, turns out it's what we call down here a Mandarin.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2013)

yahoooo

Mandarin: a small, spiny citrus tree, Citrus reticulata, native to China, bearing lance-shaped leaves and flattish, orange-yellow to deep-orange loose-skinned fruit, some varieties of which are called tangerines. 

Satsuma: 1. a former province on S Kyushu, in SW Japan: famous for its porcelain ware. 
2. (lowercase) a kind of mandarin orange. 

Clementine: a small, sweet variety of tangerine with orange-red skin. 

Tangerine: Also called mandarin, mandarin orange. any of several varieties of mandarin, cultivated widely, esp. in the U.S. 



Whatever they are called idk but they are awesome 


HHB!


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2013)

smokeingdog said:


> r they off ur own mother plant or did u get em of some 1.


I think jig bought the cuts from a club. Id like to see jig keep a plant mother lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> I think jig bought the cuts from a club. Id like to see jig keep a plant mother lol.


Charlie Brown Xmas tree all over again.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> wtf this looks like some space age shit..........danger will robinson holy crap that looks awesome you are takin it to a whole other level badass dude


Welcome to the party Pittsburgfan. The spaceship took off, in it's dust were some soil pots so I used them.



smokeingdog said:


> r they off ur own mother plant or did u get em of some 1.


I got them from a clone company down here. Cost $13 each. They were nice and healthy, all the other issues were caused by me. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Charlie Brown Xmas tree all over again.


Haha, that shit was sad. TLD, I'll try to re root the bitch. No one suggested that yet. She ain't doing anything in that big pot.

Oh oh oh..... I noticed just today, it looks like the big plants have really hit their stride. Like I swear I can see a differecnce since last night. Not hydro growth or anything, but they are gonna be beautiful bushes.

Also, I check them all the time to see if they need more water. At least 4 times a day. I feel like I can see the bigger ones just start to not stand their leaves up. Not drooping or anything... just not pointing up. I'll post pics when I get home. I'm at work with the wife today. Went out taking pictures in the expensive neighborhood up the hill from here. Was taking pics of plants... and I guess because I look shady a lady came out to quiz me on what was going on. Being all accusative. Talking about "Why don't you take pictures of plants up in the wilderness reserve".... Cuz the wilderness reserve doesn't pay landscapers thousands of dollars a year like every single person on your street!!! I just smiled. I swear I took pics of around 80 different plants in 3 blocks.

Should I put them up in an album???

Also.... West... I may be trying to get myself an extra space ( yeah yeah, I know I been talking about it for years). If I can work out a couple square feet a mother may be in the future. Or I might just grow from seed in the other space. Blah blah... I'm full of shit on another space till it happens.

I thought about little jig being Jig Jr, but I don't like my first name all that much anyways, so why give it to him lol. Don't get me wrong, I like my name, but it's not my favorite. I had thought about naming my little one after my dad or his dad. They both had good names... I wrote them up there. You know how old jr is?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of my first name, either. I was always the last name guy in my group of friends anyhow. 

I'm so fucking beat tired today. Baby was squiggling all night, and the damn dog wouldn't chill out either. I've never had him wake me up so many times in one night. Wanted to go out at 230 and sniff around the backyard. FFS, take a piss or something. Total exhaustion. Even though you know it's in your future, it still hurts when it's in your present. I'm not very good on low sleep levels.

About to smoke a bowl and wait for some delivery weed to get here. Need to do an update, too. Maybe later. Hope you're having a great day, Jig. Glad your plants are starting to rrrrrip!

>>>>HHB<<<<


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a last name guy too. Have been since I was little. Too many people with my name. I like it when people call me by my last name. Only 9 people on earth with it.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 1, 2013)

Only nine people eh? well that narrows it down lol it aint mohammed thats for sure! 
Mesa like my first name  last name is cool but has given my all kinds of trouble because people are dumb... always getting my name wrong on important documents...... get wit it peeps ffs!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 1, 2013)

Glad to hear the Dr.s visit went well Jig! I've always liked the name Page for a little girl, my wife didn't. We ended up with Chloe Anabelle, and it fits her so well.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaffa - a seedless moron aka DST.


whodatnation said:


> yahoooo
> 
> Mandarin: a small, spiny citrus tree, Citrus reticulata, native to China, bearing lance-shaped leaves and flattish, orange-yellow to deep-orange loose-skinned fruit, some varieties of which are called tangerines.
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> Welcome to the party Pittsburgfan. The spaceship took off, in it's dust were some soil pots so I used them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmn, and there was me thinking I told you to snip the stupid dysfunctional erection and put it in a shot cup with water.....something is not right with it. Whatever is happening it doesn't seem to want to get settled in its current home. So start a new home for it. New foundations (rockwool) is maybe what it needs. Shall I start typing in CAPITALS AND PUT TWO SPACES BETWEEN EACH WORD SO YOU CAN UNDERSTAND MY POSTS BETTER!!!???? kind of like talking reeee-aaaa-llll-yyyyy ssss-lllllll-oooo-wwww-lll-yyy.

Imagine, only 9 people with your name, but yet it is said a million times a day in some countries Just popping down to ......... to get some crumpets!

Anyone messes with me, I'll send ma clan tae get yeese!





_Touch not the cat bot a glove_. 'Bot' means without. The 'glove' of a wildcat is the pad. If the cat is 'ungloved', its claws are unsheathed. The motto serves as a warning that one should beware when the wildcat's claws are 'without a glove'. It is a reference to the historically violent nature of the clan and serves as a metaphorical warning to other clans that they should think twice before interfering with Macpherson business.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2013)

It's yer accent makes it hard to understand. 

Of course your seal would have a tough cat in it. It's meant to be mate.

Looked it up and my Great Aunt & Uncle passed in 2009... so there are only 7 of us. And yes it is odd D how it's said millions of times a day. I often think if and when I live in England that I will have to change up my pronunciation so as not to get looks like "You trying to say you related to the fortune or something?". If only it would get me a discount lol.

I looked up the 'oringinal' spelling. Much more common, more than 100 people in the US with it. It appears to be Polish.

Going to a party today with a couple of old 6ers. I'm sure Dezracer and Strictly Seedless say hello to you all. I'm gonna go take everyones money at poker. One advantage to not drinking. Of course I probably wont be allowed to play for that reason. haha.

I'll take a couple pics of the plants. Next post.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you reckon I should try and re root all 4 of the laggers that seemed to have done nothing yet? They sure aren't doing anything like these two are.



Out of 126 pics, wife said 2 stood out. I can only remember the one right now.


AND.... I saw a squirell and a bird fighting. It's not a very good picture, but I managed the catch the squirell in mid air, bird being in mid air not so impressive.

The squirell is right at the very top of the picture almost dead center. He's jumping from the palm tree to the other tree behind me. The bird is just to the left of the palm tree, near the bottom of the green bit.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello all got a question....how many plants sould I do for a scrog? At this time I have 9 gdp one jack herer one og ghost trine haze and one grapefruit diesel all clones for my 4*4 tent under a 1000watt air cool hood


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

I picked a bottle of this up yesterday... http://www.homedepot.com/buy/green-light-1-gal-concentrate-root-stimulator-and-starter-solution-5901.html#.UQ1AMWdDQSo going to see how it goes for me. sounds like it would be ideal for your floppy and stragglers... but idk, I have never used the product. 

If the other slow starters had roots when you transplanted them... I would probably give them Thrive Alive B1 and leave them where they are.... or you could still try something similar to this products I got yesterday too. if they already had some decent roots poking out I wouldnt pull them out now.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't want to veg for 4-6 weeks lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I don't want to veg for 4-6 weeks lol


2 or 3 but who really knows...... Its all up to you!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Feb 2, 2013)

The name choosing game is always a curious one. Some of my friends had some interesting pics for names. Although there always seems to be some naming to respect earlier generations of their families. I like the pick Hannah. The wife's picks aren't bad either. HHB. Keep it rolling. 

Don't let T get you on that Charlie Brown. hahah. TLD had a good suggestion though. Back to the roots. Insert proverbial phrase here using the word "root". hah. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Off to work on improving my setup.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2013)

It has been mentioned, get a humidity dome on the stragglers. Got to slow down transpiration.

Even just a teepee of plastic wrap will work!


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2013)

cut thye bottom of a pop bottle instant individual propagators


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2013)

I like a clear 64oz "convenience store" cup. I like Westies idea too, has half an adjustable breather built in! Brilliant!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Feb 3, 2013)

mr west said:


> cut thye bottom of a pop bottle instant individual propagators


I've saw a really slick setup in another forum where he solely used 2 liter bottles. He had drain lines for the bottle cap to a catch basin. It was coco though. Propa Gator I think was his handle.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 3, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I've saw a really slick setup in another forum where he solely used 2 liter bottles. He had drain lines for the bottle cap to a catch basin. It was coco though. Propa Gator I think was his handle.


When I was 12 I did little outdoor crops in cut off 2litres and 1 gallon containers... I had little batches all over the place, a bunch of them disappeared, some animal damage, but a pretty decent harvest for my efforts


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

That's cool. No idea what I was doing when I was 12. Skateboarding and playing Zelda most likely.

I'm feeling this this morning.
[youtube]5cXGtneAmps[/youtube]

View attachment 2512444View attachment 2512441View attachment 2512443View attachment 2512445


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2013)

haha,so many hrs spent on Zelda,its not even funny.

plants looking right on stride,this the part i like after they have settle in,and start to go into blast-off mode.

and that song got me doing feeling good,thanks for that.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

Snoop lion  he was just in NOLA not to long ago.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

OH SHIT.... FOrgot to tell ytou guys.

Fucking snoops is writing a kids book called somethihng like "IT's a beautiful plant" HAHAHA I'll get a link. I laugh but it's a real good thing (in my eyes). I can only remember my dad giving me 3 tips on things to do. Take Typing class, take Drafting, and if you are going to try drugs.... smoke pot. THe other stuff is bad for you. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/4758438/Snoop-Dogg-to-educate-kids-on-smoking-marijuana.html

EDIT: He also told me not to get anyone pregnant. That was a really good one.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

So the work I've been doing the past couple months has been because my old work partner was pregnant and due Feb 1. Well, she was right on schedule. Had a little boy. He wanted to come out sideways so she had to get c section. I earned so good baby karma there hopefully. HHB.

12 weeks today. 

EDIT: And today makes either 2 weeks or 2 weeks 1 day since I watered the plants last. Go figure.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

HHB! 
Im gonna have to pick up a copy of snoopys book 
And thats quite a while for no water lol. I bet if you give them some you'll see em perk up a little at least.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Feb 5, 2013)

2 weeks seems like a really long time without water. Looking on pace though.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

This pic, blue solo cup to the right, is that floppy? If not that plant need agua stat  floppy is just,,, well, floppy. lol


View attachment 2512444


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2013)

them tall as pots,is whats makeing it so long to dry out......them shits is deep son...lol

but for real,get on some root management,so they kick in overdrive,and fill them pots,with thick root mass...i know you got something laying around?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 5, 2013)

genuity said:


> them tall as pots,is whats makeing it so long to dry out......them shits is deep son...lol
> 
> but for real,get on some root management,so they kick in overdrive,and fill them pots,with thick root mass...i know you got something laying around?



Seaweed  and castings 


The roots will love those deep pots !


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 5, 2013)

Girls looking nice man! I'm gonna have to check out that book, might be a good tool for crossing that bridge with my daughter when the time comes.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2013)

2 weeks is a long time for no water. You've discovered a new waterless strain!


----------



## RonSwanson (Feb 5, 2013)

How is the grand soil experiment going Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2013)

Going well Ron. I'm enjoying it quite a bit actually. The plants seem to be happy. The biggest difference I've noticed so far is that everything happens slower. It's like hydro in extreme slow motion.  I think I love it though.

Thanks for checking in everyone.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 5, 2013)

Hhb.........


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Going well Ron. I'm enjoying it quite a bit actually. The plants seem to be happy. The biggest difference I've noticed so far is that everything happens slower. It's like hydro in extreme slow motion.  I think I love it though.
> 
> Thanks for checking in everyone.


Lol extreme slow motion. It is nice having no pumps though eh. You just needed a change! It's exciting stuff!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2013)

well i think that's a first, a grower saying they are enjoying slow mo growing lol. agreed on the change thing. good to keep you on your toes. reminds me i have a dwc to start  tanks jig


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

This one is awesome


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking real good jig soil growing is fun as is hydro. Im actually thinking i may do hydro this run just to use up my stash of hydro nutes and get some satisfaction out of my $250 hanna probe dealy bobber lol. I like both really hydro is so rapid precise exciting but unforgiving and soil is a lil more chill. Not so harsh for mistakes made. I tell ya i want to try is a coco run  Just looks like the buiz all around.

Subbed.........


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hhb.........


Thanks bro. Things are cruising. Got another appt next wed.



supchaka said:


> Lol extreme slow motion. It is nice having no pumps though eh. You just needed a change! It's exciting stuff!


I do enjoy not having a bunch of stuff plugged it... but I really miss the waterfall sound. It was relaxing.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i think that's a first, a grower saying they are enjoying slow mo growing lol. agreed on the change thing. good to keep you on your toes. reminds me i have a dwc to start  tanks jig


Glad I could help don.



whodatnation said:


> This one is awesome


I liked that pic too Whodat.



1badmasonman said:


> Looking real good jig soil growing is fun as is hydro. Im actually thinking i may do hydro this run just to use up my stash of hydro nutes and get some satisfaction out of my $250 hanna probe dealy bobber lol. I like both really hydro is so rapid precise exciting but unforgiving and soil is a lil more chill. Not so harsh for mistakes made. I tell ya i want to try is a coco run  Just looks like the buiz all around.


Thanks mason man. Good to see you around.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2013)

Got things changed around, but funny enough it's warmer than it was yesterday. Always something. The plants are super happy though. SO alls well.

Had an exciting trip to the dentist. I guess my nerves got the best of me and after he shot me up I kinda passed out. Never lost consciousness but scared the shit out the dentist. He had them call 911! I'm alright now and still got a filling. Good times.

Hope your guys' days were a little less exciting.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 6, 2013)

hahaha jig passing out at the dentist lol mofker called the amberlance on ya!? lol

You could make your own little tranquil waterfall by your room  rocks and plants and stuff, just one pump  Would be cool, shit I may make one! That is something I also enjoyed when I was running rdwc  helped me get to sleep.


----------



## RonSwanson (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea! I am glad its going well... it is a big change. I actually have 6 new girls in my garage in coco right as of 2 or 3 days ago so we'll go to the looney bin together!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Got things changed around, but funny enough it's warmer than it was yesterday. Always something. The plants are super happy though. SO alls well.
> 
> Had an exciting trip to the dentist. I guess my nerves got the best of me and after he shot me up I kinda passed out. Never lost consciousness but scared the shit out the dentist. He had them call 911! I'm alright now and still got a filling. Good times.
> 
> Hope your guys' days were a little less exciting.


too funny, I was also at the dentist but all the dentists at the practice I go to are females, so you tend not to fall asleep (you man the fuk up basically!! lol.)

Here's their business card......It basically says ("Previously you were always scared of the Dentists!) not any more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

the mind boggles


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> hahaha jig passing out at the dentist lol mofker called the amberlance on ya!? lol
> 
> You could make your own little tranquil waterfall by your room  rocks and plants and stuff, just one pump  Would be cool, shit I may make one! That is something I also enjoyed when I was running rdwc  helped me get to sleep.


Thats funny. Last night while i was in bed, i could hear my tea bubbling(and the pumps going with a light hum) it helped me sleep too(usually when i get in bed im not tired, but the wife is)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2013)

Funny thing about my dentist. He is the only guy that works there.... there rest are cute girls. And like really cute. I swear the one who cleaned my teeth was just something else. I wanted to ask her if she had a boyfriend, then remembered I was married. Lol. She's cute, nice, has a good job, is gentle, etc. Pretty bummed they won't look at me like the big strong man they used to. HAHAHA.... that was a joke, not sure anyone considers me a big strong man. But yeah, hot chicks at the dentist are nice. One of them even had to feed me Orange juice to get my strength back. I definitly played that up a little... like oh... I might need some help. HA... shit. I'm turning into a dirty old man. hehehe. Grandpa would be proud.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Funny thing about my dentist. He is the only guy that works there.... there rest are cute girls. And like really cute. I swear the one who cleaned my teeth was just something else. I wanted to ask her if she had a boyfriend, *then remembered I was married*. Lol. She's cute, nice, has a good job, is gentle, etc. Pretty bummed they won't look at me like the big strong man they used to. HAHAHA.... that was a joke, not sure anyone considers me a big strong man. But yeah, hot chicks at the dentist are nice. One of them even had to feed me Orange juice to get my strength back. I definitly played that up a little... like oh... I might need some help. HA... shit. I'm turning into a dirty old man. hehehe. Grandpa would be proud.


^^^^^haha,that is just to funny,but oh so true.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2013)

Dude what dentist has to give people oj for strength? Lol are you sure u weren't donating blood?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2013)

mr west said:


> cut thye bottom of a pop bottle instant individual propagators


works like a charm!! and they are cheap


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2013)

DST said:


> too funny, I was also at the dentist but all the dentists at the practice I go to are females, so you tend not to fall asleep (you man the fuk up basically!! lol.)
> 
> Here's their business card......It basically says ("Previously you were always scared of the Dentists!) not any more


Now that is somethin! 
I had a smoking hot dentist in Denver  my teeth were always clean


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

I finally ran the numbers and looks like I got around 13 oz last grow. Not bad, but not great either. I think my bulb had something to do with it. I'm happy. 

I checked the 4 laggers. The 2 in the solo cups had kinda nice roots... they were like stands for the plants. They grew strait down to the bottom of the cup, then circled around. They both held a little more than a golf balls worth of soil beneath them. So I put them back in the solo cups to grow more. One issue was I didn't have holes in the bottom of the cups before a few days ago. I think that should help.

Floppy had little root growth so she went in a solo cup.

The chernobyl in the big pot had some roots growing so I left her in the big pot and I put all 4 of the little ones back in the closet. I have some pics to share, but wife is on our phone which is over the internet and uploading and talking don't work so well at the same time.

Also put in some of the screen today. Looks like I'm going to have about 30 sq.ft. of screen in there. That's a big canopy and the reason I grow vertically in my 7 sq.ft. closet. If I make a bottom and top for the cage there will be even more.

Snowing today.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL I thought u were joking the other day when you made the comment about holes in the cups


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

Haha. Nope. I honestly think they are going to do quite a bit better with some drainage.

It's kinda nice to have different plants doing diff things so I can spread around the learning. Temps in the room are amazing, kinda low actually. Around 71-74 lights on and 60-62 off (22-23 c lights on, 15-16 off.) And that's with the ultra bright light that's in there.

Been playing a PC game all day. You'd like it chaka it's called path of exile and it's free. Go download it so we can play together.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2013)

What type of game is it?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

It's like Diablo II. I played a lot today.

Still snowing. Watched a cool movie with my wife. It was called "Butter". It was funny. Hope your weekend is off to a good start.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2013)

This game is a mammoth download! Is there a server I need to choose or is it just one?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

There are servers for continents. Pick America lol. I'm jigfresh.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, I am DST, and I am a Cannabis Addict.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2013)

Well you got step one lol. Good morgen bru. I guess it's afternoon there. Snowy morning here.... got another few inches overnight. It's cold out there.

Down to 55 (13) in the closet overnight. Brrrr.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2013)

Brrr is right man, and here my wife doesn't think it get cold in Cali ha! I mean its like 25 degrees outside here right now, but we actually don't have any snow, we get some then it melts then repeat.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 9, 2013)

Stopping by to drop an HHB on ya 
~~~HHB~~~


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2013)

HHB FTW!


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Down to 55 (13) in the closet overnight. Brrrr.


Dam, Mrs Jig got you locked up in the closet again, whatcha been doing this time Jiggy? lol.
Loads of snow for us last night as well. Got up at 4 this morning and it was teaming it down! Went promptly back to bed though as I was still drunk.


----------



## RonSwanson (Feb 10, 2013)

My girlfriend got a few inches overnight. 

Sorry I couldn't resist. 

Now back to regularly scheduled grow talk


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

Hehe... what up everyone. Spent the night near LAX to visit with wife's old friend from way back. Had a really good night and day so far. Plants are all looking good.  Really going to enjoy my nap today. We were driving around seeing the sights till around 1:30. We usually go to bed around 10:30 these days.

Took some cool pics. I'll post them up along with the grow related stuff I never posted.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

Sounds like a cool night man, I hear ya about going to bed early, its not usually 10:30 for us, but we are never out of the house past 9. Looking forward to the pics, I'm finally about to post mine lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello ppl what's going on jigs.this is pictures of my moonshine.I'm in week 7 going into week 8 I think.I can't take pictures of the entire plant because its in a trellis.so what do you think.?thc is milky but not all of the plants are at the same point.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics TC.

Jojo... I like to wait till there's some amber in the trichs, maybe another week. And I always just pull what's ready, so if one plant is farther along, take her down and give the other one a couple days to mature some more. If you got time to do that.

I finally got a good setup to record my guitar on the PC. Really stoked, I'm going to start making music again.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2013)

sorry jigs I was doing 3things at one time here u go.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2013)

You could take her anytime really.... looks good. Could go a little longer, week max I'd say. See if anyone else chimes in. Looks real good. FROSTY!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2013)

F the trellisthe middle


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks jigs my next run is jack herer. One plant in a 4*4 tent I will be setting things up modling after your closet grow


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Looking forward to the pics TC.
> 
> Jojo... I like to wait till there's some amber in the trichs, maybe another week. And I always just pull what's ready, so if one plant is farther along, take her down and give the other one a couple days to mature some more. If you got time to do that.
> 
> I finally got a good setup to record my guitar on the PC. Really stoked, I'm going to start making music again.


I agree with exatly what jig said here. Look at the trichs, and see how they seem. hows that song go "the waiting is the hardest part".


----------



## RonSwanson (Feb 10, 2013)

Jig if you start postin music somewhere let us hear it!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thc is all milky and some amber. I'm in week 7 goung into week 8. I'll give it another week then post pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

what's crackin big poppa to be? hope alls good, barring the weather lol. how british of me.....


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Pissed off at my fucking cat right now. Had a nice response typed up but it's gone now.

Had good weekend. Baby 13 week tomorrow. Appt Wed. Plants ok. Big one has a little clawing.

I seriously hate the way computers have made possible the option for composing thoughts, writing a bunch in words or music or whatever, and there's a glitch, or a mistake, or a cat, and BOOM!!!! nothing you composed is in existence anymore. It's very defeating and crushing for me. It's like words I gave life to never got the chance to live.

I did get my second package of tea.  Thanks x 2.

**********************************
Plant that has a little cupping of the leaves ( i think that's what you call it when it curls under), whatever there's the pics.


Happy Plant


Closet... there will be more screen added to the top, and I think I'll have some horizontal across the bottom, and maybe some along the top.


Tiny plants. Some partly eaten by a cat. (i think it was the same one as this mornings fun)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

right mouse click and undo brother!!! 2 packs of tea are better than 1 for sure


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 11, 2013)

hey jig you mail box is full.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right mouse click and undo brother!!! 2 packs of tea are better than 1 for sure


Little dude jumped on the laptop. First pressing back on the browser 3 time, making the browser full screen, brought up this section for html code I only see when cats are on the laptop, then turned the machine off.

I use the shortcut for 'undo' anyhow. 'ctrl' + 'z'



209 Cali closet grower said:


> hey jig you mail box is full.


Got room now bro.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2013)

sorry,but that is some funny shit....

yo cat was breakin on the labtop


HHB..


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

lololol.... that little things even looks like the one in question.

Plant pics are up above now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

coming back to form there jig. did i miss a few pages or something, when did they get singed bru?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

The little ones have been through some stuff. I took them outside for a day or two (brought in for the freezing nights). All of them have had their roots exposed and repotted... and each has been nibbled on by a cat. Not sure where the burn looking stuff came from, but could have been a number of things. They also might not like being 8" away from a 1000w.

I got no care to be babying these things along too much. I'm still trying to have them grow, but not stressing it.

Don or others... Any clue what's up with the leaves on the bigger one? Is it not a big deal that will correct itself?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

8" from a 1K lol damn jig son hahaha

I'd hazard a guess it may be a bit hot for it at that distance, cooltube or no.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2013)

everytime i get a lil claw,its after i water,and gos away after about 1/2 hr.

could be anything(N,ph,ect)

id just let it ride out,looks ok to me.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool G, thanks.

Yeah it's in a cooltube. Temps in the closet are excellent... around 72 (22) most of the day. I think I'll pick up some clones from a friend soon anyways, so they won't have anywhere to live soon. They better hurry up and start growing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

22c with a 1k, man it must be damn cold out right about now eh. anyway they'll pull round quick enough, though maybe not for hydro man like yourself jig


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2013)

That amount of clawing isn't anything I'd worry about the plant is big enough that it shouldn't phase it I don't think. If you noticed it getting alot worse or anything else going on I'd be inclined to flush it and go from there. They are all lookin pretty decent though man, you are talking about making a cage over the top of them. I was just talking to the wife the other day about trying to grow a plant inside a dog cage. Seemed like it could be a neat idea, let it grow out the cage all over the place, and then trim out the inside of the cage. It would be very supportive at the least.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2013)

Ive seen it suggested that some strains just do that. And also that vert plants do it. Idk, but one thing i do know is once i get in flower like 3-4 weeks things straighten out. idk why though.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you watered yet Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep. I gave them about 8 oz each maybe 4 or 5 days ago.

How's your week shaping up mate? Anything interesting.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

8oz, talk bloody English!!! lol.

Ups and downs to be honest lad, already bored the 6 with some of it so I won't bang on here I could send you a small book of it all if you wanted, from fukked up electricity bills to sisters with unexpainable growths in their spines...it's all happening here.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yep. I gave them about 8 oz each maybe 4 or 5 days ago.
> 
> How's your week shaping up mate? Anything interesting.


dam,8 oz seems lil to me,but they are growing fine.

i would think 2l would be about right.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

On a positive note, my brother down under is building a toy railway steam engine from scraps, lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

ah dont know mate, takes me a fair few weeks to smoke 8 oz, lol.


genuity said:


> dam,8 oz seems lil to me,but they are growing fine.
> 
> i would think 2l would be about right.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, that electric bill would have me quite upset. One thing though... shouldn't next years bill be next to nothing as they should use the late reading to start the year. Not that it makes it ok.

I filled up one of the solo cups. What unit do you guys use? ML? I don't know units of liquid much. Gallon is a lot. 12 oz is a Coke can. 2 litre bottles are about half a gallon. After that your guess is as good as mine.

I just checked. The solo cups are right around a Cup. Which is 240 ml. So I gave them around 240 ml.  Don't ask how many oz that is. I got nothing.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

So you spilled some water on them basically, lol. Like Gen said, I would have gone for 1-2litres, which would have been between 4-8 cups or like you said, just under 1/2 gallon.....

Measurements are great, I have a jug that you can measure: water, flower, sugar and various other things I tend not to measure too often so cannot recall.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2013)

A solo cup should be around 16oz there are some that are smaller and some a bit larger but 16 is average.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

I gots the mini solo cups. So do you guys think I should give them a drink today??? 2 liters???

And when do you guys figure I should start training them? I guess I would know as good as any of you, but I always like advice to ignore lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

I love the terms you guys use sometimes. What the bajeesus is a Solo Cup and where did they get that name from? Anything to do with Hans?


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

I would go for 7 solo cups worth, lmfao, since you already gave them 1, tehe.


jigfresh said:


> I gots the mini solo cups. So do you guys think I should give them a drink today??? 2 liters???
> 
> And when do you guys figure I should start training them? I guess I would know as good as any of you, but I always like advice to ignore lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

We like name brands here in the US a lot. We don't call them tissues, they are kleenex's. It's not a soda, but a coke. Plastic cup = Solo Cup. Paper Cup = Dixie Dup. DIY store = Home Depot. Plastic Bin = Rubbermaid Bin. etc etc


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2013)

Its the red beer cups we are using for little plants. Solo is the brand of cups thats all. I use a mixture of little ones and larger ones depending on whats going into them. If I know a plant is gonna stay in it for a bit I'll go larger, where as clones that will be going in the tray usually go in little ones. There is even a song about Solo cups and how much people love them.

Train it when ever you want to start, the sooner you start the more flexible the stems will be. You know this stuff JIG.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

As clear as an azure sky of deepest summer.


jigfresh said:


> We like name brands here in the US a lot. We don't call them tissues, they are kleenex's. It's not a soda, but a coke. Plastic cup = Solo Cup. Paper Cup = Dixie Dup. DIY store = Home Depot. Plastic Bin = Rubbermaid Bin. etc etc
> 
> View attachment 2520528





Thundercat said:


> Its the red beer cups we are using for little plants. Solo is the brand of cups thats all. I use a mixture of little ones and larger ones depending on whats going into them. If I know a plant is gonna stay in it for a bit I'll go larger, where as clones that will be going in the tray usually go in little ones. There is even a song about Solo cups and how much people love them.
> 
> Train it when ever you want to start, the sooner you start the more flexible the stems will be. You know this stuff JIG.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2013)

Missed the post about the train set. How on earth is he getting all the scraps to do that? It sounds like fun. I loved doing models... had to stop when I got a lot of cats. Hahaha, you could read that sentence a couple differrent ways.

EDIT: I know it seems sarcastic... but Toby Keith is why I love america lol. We sure do things 'interestingly' out here. And WTF, was that Roger Clemens in the video? Nice one G. Hadn't seen that vid before.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 11, 2013)

the small red cups from walmart are 9 oz, which is just about the right amount for a 1 gal container.


cof


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 11, 2013)

nice plants jig a bit nute burn i see lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldnt worry about the clawing too much... I had one doing that like crazy and ended up yielding like vrazy


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

he's bought the bits of ebay. got a second hand engine (the bit you don't see), then got the body and other bits seperately and is puitting it all together. Not sure I can make it any more complicated to be honest, lol. Bless him, he knows everything there is to know about Trains, lol. Him and his mate bring the average age of the train club down to about 75 years by all accounts, lmao.




jigfresh said:


> Missed the post about the train set. How on earth is he getting all the scraps to do that? It sounds like fun. I loved doing models... had to stop when I got a lot of cats. Hahaha, you could read that sentence a couple differrent ways.
> 
> EDIT: I know it seems sarcastic... but Toby Keith is why I love america lol. We sure do things 'interestingly' out here. And WTF, was that Roger Clemens in the video? Nice one G. Hadn't seen that vid before.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, that electric bill would have me quite upset. One thing though... shouldn't next years bill be next to nothing as they should use the late reading to start the year. Not that it makes it ok.
> 
> I filled up one of the solo cups. What unit do you guys use? ML? I don't know units of liquid much. Gallon is a lot. 12 oz is a Coke can. 2 litre bottles are about half a gallon. After that your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> I just checked. The solo cups are right around a Cup. Which is 240 ml. So I gave them around 240 ml.  Don't ask how many oz that is. I got nothing.


So you've given them 8 oz in like 6 weeks? Haha they're cactus I tell ya!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

4 weeks.... but yeah. I don't understand it. Wouldn't actually believe it if it wasn't happening. Do I just wait till they look like the need water to give them some more?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

I wouldnt wait. This is something you will just have to get a feel for I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks bro. I will be sure to hold you personally responsible if the plants take a turn for the worse. LOL... just kidding. I appreciate the input.

I'll give them 2 liters each. 

Dude is still messing up our mountain. Got all the roads up and down closed. Wife is hanging at the bottom of the hill with groceries getting warm, milling around with the rest of the mountain folk. I guess it's gonna go down soon. It's a shame there isn't cameras on the scene.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bro. I will be sure to hold you personally responsible if the plants take a turn for the worse. LOL... just kidding. I appreciate the input.
> 
> I'll give them 2 liters each.
> 
> Dude is still messing up our mountain. Got all the roads up and down closed. Wife is hanging at the bottom of the hill with groceries getting warm, milling around with the rest of the mountain folk. I guess it's gonna go down soon. It's a shame there isn't cameras on the scene.



uhhh..... whats about to go down?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

Renegade Ex Cop has supposedly been surrounded. We'll see if they actually got him penned in.

How you been bro. Been missing you the past few days. Anything interesting going on?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 12, 2013)

TONS of stuff going on bro. I left for work for a week.... as the last update in my journal said. Got a lot done on that job too, which was really good. Though while working a limb was dropped on my head.

I was broadsided by CPS at court, they wanted to flex their legal muscle. I didnt give in.... and..... IM FREE!!!! ITS ALL OVER! So stoked! I stood up to them, presented my case, and put them on the spot. Case dismissed!!! Stoked. came home to find out that there was more than just the one mouse going after my plants.... the entire last batch of seedlings (unknown males, and engineers dreams) got eaten and torn out along with all but a couple of the flower sprouts.

Nothing under the 400W MH was touched though. Tons going on inside of me. I need to move. need to figure out where I am going really really soon, but I cant be in this area any more. Time to move on and move up. lots of surgeries going on with people close to me. bills and money swirl around in a disgusting cyclone. My two little loves, my most precious... that which matters most... are safe with me now... free. Where things go from here Im not sure right now. Im faced with a lot of BIG decisions, and I really need to make the right ones.

Sounds pretty hectic with that ex cop. Hope that situation wraps up peacefully and soon.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bro. I will be sure to hold you personally responsible if the plants take a turn for the worse. LOL... just kidding. I appreciate the input.
> 
> I'll give them 2 liters each.
> 
> Dude is still messing up our mountain. Got all the roads up and down closed. Wife is hanging at the bottom of the hill with groceries getting warm, milling around with the rest of the mountain folk. I guess it's gonna go down soon. It's a shame there isn't cameras on the scene.


here is fox
http://live.foxnews.com/#/1155606214001

he was hiding across the street from the police command center-according to cbs


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

Dude that's GREAT NEWS!!! not the limb falling on you lol. I know the stress of having things hanging over you. I couldn't imagine if it involved kids. I'm so happy things with that are done. That's great.

Good luck with the choices you are going to be making. Let me know if you need any input on anything. I'm usually good at making choices.

Good link COF... the local nbc channel I'm watching is showing different stuff. This is some wild stuff. At least you guys get to see what my neck of the world looks like. Lots of trees huh?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello ppl. Hey jigs got a question for ya..my Dj short blue moonshine is in week 7 pushing into week 8. My thc is milky .if I wait till amber or 20-30% amber the high should couch lock wright?.I really don't want to hear any complaints from the wanta be smokers.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah if you wait for more amber it will be more couch lock/ stone kinda feeling. Not that flying high kinda buzz if you pull earlier. But you don't want to wait too long cuz the THC will degrade. Try to shoot for around 20% amber. I know that's kinda crazy cuz it's hard to tell what % and everything... but that's what I would do. If you go for 30% though it will definitely knock them on thier asses.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh a friend came by last night with a bunch of stuff co2 tanks ebb&flow buckets reverse osmosess system lights hoods food fans all for free lol real happy now.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks jigs most; of the Keath es are turning yellow and brown as if the buds are pulling what they need. Buds are starting to really transform.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 12, 2013)

well idk Jig...

Where to move is probably the largest most pressing question I keep stressing over. That decision will determine much of how I plan the next couple of months. i dont have a lot of time to decide either.... I know of places I wont live... LOTS of those haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a good thing on the leaves. Means the buds should taste real good when done... they won't have all them nutes stored in them. I'm glad things are going well for you.

And hell yeah.. that's a good friend coming over with all that stuff. One thing about co2... you need to have your air temps higher than normal to make the most of it. I think like mid to high 80's is good when you run co2. Maybe even low 90's? Fella's is that right? Anyways, that's cool you got all that stuff.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2013)

. I'll try to post more pixs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2013)

. The other shine


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2013)

At I'm doing I hope u cansee


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

I can see. That's a lot of bud! Great work.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks jigs and family I promise the next grow will be better


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2013)

It better be haha. Youre doing alright bro. We are all trying to improve every grow.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe it's 85 for c02 señor


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm with CHaka on the temps, and must be nice getting a bunch of free gear. 

Jig I new you were in Big bear, but I didn't put 2 and 2 together with that whole thing tonight until I read your post. Did you hear or see any of that shit.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 13, 2013)

The reo water system is the one thing I really like along with the 2 12 inch inline fans and scrubbers can't smell shit lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

I never used a scrubber as I never needed it.
I am now in a shit neighborhood and am gonna flower in my garage.
Any advice as to what to get?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I never used a scrubber as I never needed it.
> I am now in a shit neighborhood and am gonna flower in my garage.
> Any advice as to what to get?


 I can't stress how important it is to keep the smeel down. How big is ur grow area. The bigger the better.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I can't stress how important it is to keep the smeel down. How big is ur grow area. The bigger the better.


grow area is 4.5'x8.5' and packed.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 13, 2013)

8 inch fan with a scrubber more like a 3foot scrubber


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in a 4*4 tent with a 6 inch fan and scrubber and u still smell them.I got an extra fan and scrubber .outside the tent which is a 8 inch fan and a 4 foot scrbber u don't smell anything even when the cops came by lol no smell


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2013)

I've got a inch fan and 6 inch scubber in my room. You can't smell it outside the room, but once you open the door it hits you.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2013)

the filter needs to be rated for the cfm of the fan you're using with it. I bought this http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-GYO2301-Hydroponic-Scrubber-Control/dp/B003UL8JMM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1360812956&sr=8-4&keywords=can+filter a few weeks ago and its doing the trick for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2013)

supchaka said:


> the filter needs to be rated for the cfm of the fan you're using with it. I bought this http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-GYO2301-Hydroponic-Scrubber-Control/dp/B003UL8JMM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1360812956&sr=8-4&keywords=can+filter a few weeks ago and its doing the trick for me.



Do you need to meet the cfm rated, or just anything under it is fine?
I am thinking of being cheap and using my 6" papst fan(s) on one


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

You should also, or should I say, you can also rate your filter with your lights. Most filters in Europe are based on metre squared. If you run 2 600's you need at least a 1000m cubed fan and filter. Add wattage of lights together, add 20% to that figure, then dvidie by 2. Gives you a rough guide to what you need. I would highly reommend a carbon filter. I got a Wilco (Dutch made one) that is light as a feather. Quite pricey though.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

How long does it usually last you D? 

Hope all is well Jig.
~HHB~


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2013)

I have bought 3 over the last 4 years, and prior to that never bothered using one as I only had a 400w grow and vented into the chimney. I still use the older one but just have it in my veg tent. I have 2 in my main cab now, the 10inch can has been in there a few months now. I guess you can dismantle, clean the carbon or replace with new filling......exact time for usage I couldn't say 100%.

EDIT: the first one I got, after about 3-4 grows it started to look a bit manky....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

i know i need a new one. Its been 2 years.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

What up peeps. Glad I don't need a carbon filter where I'm at. Totally different subject... WTF is with the olympics guys with no legs killing his girlfriend. Not a good plan.

Going to get my screen secured today, possibly start training the girls into it. The one I gave water is looking amazing. Going to give the other one water today. The one really perked up and has shown new growth. How exciting.

I think I'm also going to pick up some new clones this weekend. All Breeders Boutique strains I believe. Should be fun to have a few strains going at the same time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

my boss told me about the blades guy just before, think he tried to say he'd thought it was a burglar at first but the po po had been several times for domestic stuff!?

picking up BB clones!?!? nice work jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> picking up BB clones!?!? nice work jig.


Yeah... I tend to play things right.

I need to work something out to get a clone of the Exo Cheese X Herijuana. That's some nice smoke. Dezracer grew it out and is pheno hunting right now.

And the biggest reason I don't have a gun in my house is so no one gets killed that shouldn't be killed. I'm sure someone out there has heard their kid sneaking in late and blasted them. Blah blah, this ain't a gun control issue. It's a dude trippin issue.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2013)

right on jig,now that you are getting that watering down(no more dry pockets),now comes the time for explosive growth(gettin screen just in time)them sour d are going to do a nice wall walk on ya,along with them tga.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2013)

how was he trippin with no legs????>>>>>>>>sosososo sorry,i just had to..

but for real,im the same way jig,no guns in my house,but i do got dem pits for that ass.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... I tend to play things right.
> 
> I need to work something out to get a clone of the Exo Cheese X Herijuana. That's some nice smoke. Dezracer grew it out and is pheno hunting right now.
> 
> And the biggest reason I don't have a gun in my house is so no one gets killed that shouldn't be killed. I'm sure someone out there has heard their kid sneaking in late and blasted them. Blah blah, this ain't a gun control issue. It's a dude trippin issue.


I had a gun b4 and I used it, and it was justified.
I dont have one now though, and am not sure legally I can after my arrest 20 yrs ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

genuity said:


> how was he trippin with no legs????>>>>>>>>sosososo sorry,i just had to..
> 
> but for real,im the same way jig,no guns in my house,but i do got dem pits for that ass.


Our lil dog has supersonic hearing and the Pit has the weight and muscles and teeth!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

That's a good combo right there. haha


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh I should add that I wasnt arrested for the shooting...I was arrested for kicking someones ass.

Assault with a deadly weapon with intent to cause bodily harm I think was the charge


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

I got pits as well as a pistol, though legally i cannot own one. but i don't have any kids and i haven't had to use any type of fire-arm in years.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Oh I should add that I wasnt arrested for the shooting...I was arrested for kicking someones ass.
> 
> Assault with a deadly weapon with intent to cause bodily harm I think was the charge


Glad you clarified that. I figured it wasn't for the shooting... but when reading it's like "It was justified, and I can't own a gun anymore" LOL. but yeah, different things.

T... I hope you never have to use one again.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you clarified that. I figured it wasn't for the shooting... but when reading it's like "It was justified, and I can't own a gun anymore" LOL. but yeah, different things.
> 
> T... I hope you never have to use one again.


Yeah I read it and it sounded bad lol.

I was in a shoot out but we both missed lol..
I did hit their car though in the bumper/trunk area.

I shot in response to being shot at when I caught ppl breaking into my truck.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

WooT. Not saying it's something I want to ever do, but I bet it was quite exciting. I always liked excitement. Not so much these days. I kinda prefer boring and easy.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> WooT. Not saying it's something I want to ever do, but I bet it was quite exciting. I always liked excitement. Not so much these days. I kinda prefer boring and easy.


After watching McGuyver and all the 80-90s shows I thought if u shoot the car it blows up...well it went dink dink lol...

And I had the cordless fone in my pocket as I was talking to my girl when my alarm went off.
So she heard the yelling alarm and shooting.
I didnt remember I was on the fone for a while after I went back inside.
She was all stressed out and thought I was shot.
We are still together today btw...

I am boring too...I havent been in a fight for a while.

I had to check my sis in laws man (who everyone is scared of) and he punked out.
He pulled out his gun 10 min later and started shooting in the air lol.

He was hurting the sis in-law and nobody else was gonna stand up to him.
My girl was screaming at him to stop, and he called her a bitch.That was it, I had enough.
He is a gangster type.

This happened July 4th 11pm 2011


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm glad I've never had to use my guns(down to just my rifles atm), but I'm glad I have it and hope I never have to use it other then at the range. That in itself has been so much fun.. I grew up shooting and having guns around and was taught the proper safety use and care of guns. My guns are kept in my room, and my daughter is kept out of my room. I also don't believe in keeping one in the chamber. If I have time to grab my gun, I have time to load a round into the chamber. This completely eliminates the possibility of my gun being accidentally fired. It will be a few years before I have to worry about my daughter being able to physically load a round even if she did sneak into my room. At that point it won't lean against the wall it will hang up out of reach on the wall, and by the time my daughter is that age she will be getting educated on safety, and taught how to shoot. My niece was 5 when we taught her how to shoot a .22, and she will likely get her own this year at age 7-8.

Also awesome your picking up some new strains man. Any idea other the the herijuana cross what your getting. I just recently looked at the Sannies genetics and really want to get the pure herijuana for some good painkilling smoke. I've been hearing very mixed reviews on it, but it seems that is mostly from people wanting/ expecting to get real high, not from people that need the medical benefits.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2013)

If you were just arrested and not convicted then you can own a gun. It takes a felony conviction to lose your gun rights....and they can be restored.

thundercat
when your daughter gets to be a teen-ager you will keep one loaded to keep the young boys away.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

So wait... you were charged with assault with a deadly weapon for beating on someone. So your body is the deadly weapon? If so, that's pretty awesome.

EDIT: The way I would consider owning a gun is this. I would want a serious assualt riffle to protect me from a general uprising. I wouldn't have a gun for an intruder, or a crazed family member. I would have it for riots, or Dorner rolling around my neighborhood, or some roaming band of thugs lol. Or zombies hahaha. But yeah... I would keep the shit burried in the yard, only to come out when the shit hits the fan.

I want an AK, an M16, and one of those new smaller guns like a TAR 21. Long barrels on the rifles, and all with a switch for semi, 3 round, and full auto.  While we are at it... I'll take a sniper rifle. That would be fun.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2013)

I keep a big stick and an lpg, thats all the protection I need lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

Shoot-outs are good for adrenaline, bad for your life. I never thought about a lot of the pistol play i had until recently. Ive been in shoot-outs at pizza-hut, a gas station, and right before i joined rollitup i shot a .32 through a window in an apartment it went outside and right through the window of another apartment bathroom while there daughter was in the tub. Among many other shoot-outs i was pretty ignorant about life n shit . i'm glad ive grown, i don't even think i have those bones in my body anymore. 


Anyway Jig, do you have a veg set-up? or are you kinda doing a perpetual? too high to look back, but i was wondering.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

Most all boxers, and fighters are considered to be carrying deadly weapons at all times, its kinda bull shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> If you were just arrested and not convicted then you can own a gun. It takes a felony conviction to lose your gun rights....and they can be restored.
> 
> thundercat
> when your daughter gets to be a teen-ager you will keep one loaded to keep the young boys away.
> ...





jigfresh said:


> So wait... you were charged with assault with a deadly weapon for beating on someone. So your body is the deadly weapon? If so, that's pretty awesome.


Ok well another story

Different time...
I was car jacked (I was into mini trucks and mine was really nice and had a crazy system) and I called cops they didnt care, even though I gave them name and address.

So I went and found him after I got my ruined car back and ins wouldnt pay for anything except stock shit.
I found him, and he ran to the shopping plaza(I yanked his 10spd from under him lol) I threw it in my truck that no longer had a shell on thanx to him.
I caught him and started beating the shit outta him, but he kept getting back up. My stepdad threw me a bat, and without hesitating I started to swing away.
I broke 2 ribs, not to mention his nose and jaw I broke with my hands...I broke my hand too it turned out.
He refused the ambulance.

They put us in the same cell together and I was a lone white dude with 7 black guys and he told them I was a white supremacist or something.
They kicked the shit outta me.

Anyway turns out he was on pcp

Oh COF, I was arrested and they tried to give me 4-7 yrs.
My grandma hired a lawyer for me and got it dropped to a misdemeanor and got time served since the police put us in the same cell etc...
The cops actually were looking through the lil window and laughing while I was getting trashed in there.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anyway Jig, do you have a veg set-up? or are you kinda doing a perpetual? too high to look back, but i was wondering.


I don't right now. But I'm planning a little space in the back room. I'm thinking of doing some sort of perpetual. I finally see how different it is with soil. When you got little pots you can move around and such it's not that big a deal. I can see sticking a plant in the flower room here and there. Not just going all out round after round.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude... saying that shit in the cell is unwaranted. I'd be more heated with the guy for that than taking my car.

Yikes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't right now. But I'm planning a little space in the back room. I'm thinking of doing some sort of perpetual. I finally see how different it is with soil. When you got little pots you can move around and such it's not that big a deal. I can see sticking a plant in the flower room here and there. Not just going all out round after round.


Thats how i keep ending up doing perpetual. Everytime i try to do one big grow i alway end up with extra fems in veg that are getting big and i just toss them in until eventually it's a perpy again. im back on track now going at an every 10-15 day 2-4 plant harvest.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... saying that shit in the cell is unwaranted. I'd be more heated with the guy for that than taking my car.
> 
> Yikes.


Well I dont drive flashy cars anymore and am a lot bigger now and I think less of a target.

But yeah my stepdad was a total dick and did that with the bat to get me arrested I think.
And he was really prejudice.

I like everyone till they give me a reason not to though.
Anyway I am glad I didnt bring my .22 with me that day!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

bassman said:


> glad I didnt bring my .22 with me that day!!


ME TOO!!!! would be shitty for you to be in prison right now. Two guys I know that caught murder cases got 15 years. Is a long time.

It's nice we are all somewhat boring now taking care of plants and families in our homes. Not out running the streets. lol... I sound like someones dad.

Speaking of which... yesterday we had a Dr. Appt. Little baby was bouncing all over the place... doing dances, all sorts of stuff. He has all his fingers and toes, we saw little lips, a little nose, you could make out his skeleton... kinda looked like a holloween skeleton where people have those outfits. Where they are all black with the skeleton on it. Looked like that. Still about 5 weeks from telling if it's a boy or girl. One of wife's friends on facebook said it looked like a boy lol.

Heart beat was 155 bpm. Baby still getting down to drum n bass I guess hehe. (from wikipedia - _Drum and bass_ is usually between 160&#8211;180 _BPM) 

_Baby must be onto techno then.  (The tempo tends to vary between approximately 120 beats per minute and 150 bpm, depending on the style of techno.)

FFS!!! Talk about a gap in the electronic music market. There's a whole world of music to be made between 150-160 bpm. LOL. I hope someone else thinks this as funny as I do.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ME TOO!!!! would be shitty for you to be in prison right now. Two guys I know that caught murder cases got 15 years. Is a long time.
> 
> It's nice we are all somewhat boring now taking care of plants and families in our homes. Not out running the streets. lol... I sound like someones dad.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he is doing great!

I am glad we are all mellow-ish now too.

I couldnt make it in prison.
I would go totally insane...I mean more than I am now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

In this game u got to keep a low pro 24/7 I stay in the shadows
I had a problem one time and told a buyer what it was ...no more problem lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

All I want to do is grow with no outside problems is that to much to ask? My buyers always tell me if I have any problems let them tske care of it lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ........... The one I gave water is looking amazing. Going to give the other one water today. The one really perked up and has shown new growth. How exciting..........


Sill holding me responsible? lol
Im glad you actually decided to give your plants water hahaha what a difference it makes lol



bassman999 said:


> Yeah I read it and it sounded bad lol.
> 
> I was in a shoot out but we both missed lol..
> I did hit their car though in the bumper/trunk area.
> ...


Iv never had to shoot at anyone thank god,,, Im too good of a shot.



jigfresh said:


> I want an AK, an M16, and one of those new smaller guns like a TAR 21. Long barrels on the rifles, and all with a switch for semi, 3 round, and full auto.  While we are at it... I'll take a sniper rifle. That would be fun.


So you went from no guns to all the guns haha 



mr west said:


> I keep a big stick and an lpg, thats all the protection I need lol


Thats funny, In NOLA I kept a big ass ax and a wooden baseball bat next to my door. All my friends were like, WTF an ax really? lol



jigfresh said:


> Speaking of which... yesterday we had a Dr. Appt. Little baby was bouncing all over the place... doing dances, all sorts of stuff. He has all his fingers and toes, we saw little lips, a little nose, you could make out his skeleton... kinda looked like a holloween skeleton where people have those outfits. Where they are all black with the skeleton on it. Looked like that. Still about 5 weeks from telling if it's a boy or girl. One of wife's friends on facebook said it looked like a boy lol.
> 
> Heart beat was 155 bpm. Baby still getting down to drum n bass I guess hehe. (from wikipedia - _Drum and bass_ is usually between 160&#8211;180 _BPM)
> 
> ...



Thats excellent news! HHB FTW! I think its a boy.... IDK why lol,,, a girl would be cool too! 
And yes, I did find the bpm stuff as funny as you did, maybe more lol.

~~~HHB~~~


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha... yeah, you get some credit I guess.  Just finished putting the screen in place... at least the body of it. Going to get more today to finish. Have to hit Home Depot for house chores so might as well. Also off to Joanns fabric. I love going in there. Me and a whole bunch of ladies. And it's one place they don't look at me suspiciously. And I have to say... the vibe I get is that chicks think a guy knowing how to sew is sexy. HAHAHA... i'm so full of it. Runs in the family.

And I don't want all the guns. You guys can have shotguns and handguns. I want stuff that goes through armor.  Yes... I am a little nuts. Another reason I won't allow myself to buy a gun.... or a motorcycle.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

Thats great to hear about the Kiddo man! Seems like things have smoothed out, getting close to half way now woot! I love electronic music, and so has my daughter since she was born. 

I've never wanted tons of guns, I like shooting rifles the most and have a few and want a couple more. I want to build my wife an AR similar to mine, and I want to get a nice bolt rifle that can reach out a bit farther then the Ars. I'll eventually get a shotgun, but they aren't my first choice be any means, I kinda want a simple side by side coach style. I had a handgun, that was part of how I got my motorcycle, traded the gun, $800, and an ounce of WW for an 03 GSXR 1000. I want to get the newer version of the gun I had again(a walther P99), and one for my wife cus she has really enjoyed shooting once she started. I'd also like some sort of .22 handgun for plinking and I'd kinda like a nice 1911 just because, but I'm real picky about which ones I like. Either way those are mostly down the road dreams, I spent a chunk of money last tax time on my Ar, this year we are saving to try to move.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thats great to hear about the Kiddo man! Seems like things have smoothed out, getting close to half way now woot! I love electronic music, and so has my daughter since she was born.
> 
> I've never wanted tons of guns, I like shooting rifles the most and have a few and want a couple more. I want to build my wife an AR similar to mine, and I want to get a nice bolt rifle that can reach out a bit farther then the Ars. I'll eventually get a shotgun, but they aren't my first choice be any means, I kinda want a simple side by side coach style. I had a handgun, that was part of how I got my motorcycle, traded the gun, $800, and an ounce of WW for an 03 GSXR 1000. I want to get the newer version of the gun I had again(a walther P99), and one for my wife cus she has really enjoyed shooting once she started. I'd also like some sort of .22 handgun for plinking and I'd kinda like a nice 1911 just because, but I'm real picky about which ones I like. Either way those are mostly down the road dreams, I spent a chunk of money last tax time on my Ar, this year we are saving to try to move.


The list of guns I had all at age 14 till 20
Raven .25
Remington 30/30
Winchester 22 rifle

Step dad went to prison and cops took all the guns and I never got any more.

This isnt mine, but looks like it






This looks kinda like my Raven


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I grew up out in the country shooting my whole life. Grew up with a marlin .22, a .303 british enfield( which I would like to get another of), and we had a 20 gauge for a bit. After I moved out I didn't get to shoot for a few years till I bought my walther, and then built my Ar.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I grew up out in the country shooting my whole life. Grew up with a marlin .22, a .303 british enfield( which I would like to get another of), and we had a 20 gauge for a bit. After I moved out I didn't get to shoot for a few years till I bought my walther, and then built my Ar.


I useed to shoot the 30/30 without ear protection...damn it was loud.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

Rather then buy myself a gun with my taxes this year I'm actually trying to find a nice lever action .22 to pick up. I'm gonna buy it for my physical therapist for being such a huge help. This guy has been a therapist, and damn near a psychologist too, such a help both physically and mentally through the whole process I'm going through. He really wants one and with his recent divorce, the guy works 6 days a week, and has no extra money. I think he is gonna be thrilled.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Rather then buy myself a gun with my taxes this year I'm actually trying to find a nice lever action .22 to pick up. I'm gonna buy it for my physical therapist for being such a huge help. This guy has been a therapist, and damn near a psychologist too, such a help both physically and mentally through the whole process I'm going through. He really wants one and with his recent divorce, the guy works 6 days a week, and has no extra money. I think he is gonna be thrilled.


Thats cool, pay it forward as they say.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

Most recently ive had a .44 Magnum, .32 i think was a taurus, a colt .45 Military issue(still own). im over automatics love my handguns, but now its just for looks but if i could own one id get a license to carry.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 14, 2013)

i dig that tryna i love my glock 40 and other hand guns as well


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

I love them 30/30's I got one as well along with a 380 with a 15 round clip.ak47 100 round drum she will do a drum roll ar 15 and my grandpa tommyboy


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

While we are on the topic.
I found one of there in my front yard, it had 3 rounds missing from the 20 round clip (same rounds as in the vid)... I had to turn it in, the police shut down my block the night before... Part me me always wishes I kept it, but I did not want to be in possession of a potential murder weapon. You should have seen the cops face when I handed it to him in a grocery bag. It was made of plastic and I was like damn kids from next door leaving their toys in my yard again, then I picked it up, oops lol. Anyway I took the clip out and took the round out of the chamber and put it in a bag. The odd smile and attitude the cop had makes me think he kept it,, he was too excited and giddy, he sat there and told me everything about the damn pistol.






​

[video=youtube;OENnF1LkHTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OENnF1LkHTg[/video]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jigs I got a problem..I cut a bud off the tree it looks ready but the smell not there wtf did I do wrong its 8weeks wtf I need help


----------



## supchaka (Feb 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> How long does it usually last you D?
> 
> Hope all is well Jig.
> ~HHB~


They work until you start smelling weed  I've read from 6 mos to 1.5 years


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

can anyone tell me what's up she looks good but the smell is not there.in startingvweek 8


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks great jojo. Im guessing the smell is genetic,,, Iv run across some amazing looking green that had almost no smell at all.


Edit: looking just about ripe if you ask me. Enjoy smoking it!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn where I'm.from they want smell looks and high the breed is moonshine from dj short so pissed wright now.maybe I should dry it cure it and hope for the best


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Damn where I'm.from they want smell looks and high the breed is moonshine from dj short so pissed wright now.*maybe I should dry it cure it and hope for the best*


What other option do you have.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks whodatnation! Its not like I can talk to my neighbors about this lol this web site really helps. With all the people who grow and able to help each other out its the best.I thought it was me...that I did something wrong. Anyway thanks a bunch guys


----------



## supchaka (Feb 14, 2013)

I have dogs, guns, an alarm and a 15" long Bowie knife on my nightstand. I always carry a blade of some sort, a pen sized box cutter and a lil spyderco on my key chain.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude if I carried a handgun there would be a few people dead by now for sure. I have a really good eye and I catch people doing all sorts of stuff.

Jojo... the smell might come in the cure. I've had bud... in fact, it was ?purp x space bomb that when I cut it down it didn't hardly smell at all. But when I dried it and cured for a couple weeks it smelled really nice. It wasn't the strongest smelling... but it got up there.

I wouldn't worry too much just yet. And even if the smell ain't there... if the high is the shizz folks will be coming back happy.

I'm making a skirt for my wife for vanlentines. How sweet is that. lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol jigs I make dresses for my two little girls but don't tell anyone I got a rep to keep in my town lol. But yeah jigs I'm freaking out over here man I'm like damn wtf. And whodatnation was on point with his comment. I'll let her go another week next Thursday then water for a week at the end of the flush we are looking at a 10 week run.dry one week cure 3 weeks or so.while she's drying I'm putting my jack herer mom into flowering


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

My vote is flush this week and then don't water at all the last. I've had great results with letting my buds start to dry on the plant. In soil they won't even really dry much on the plant, but they will do their best to suck up any water then use the water out of their leaves. Seems for me like it lowers the amount of clorophil in them, and that when I dry that way it seems to help improve the smell, and taste. It also feels very natural to me. I've been running my system about the same way for 3 years now so I like to toy with different things and see if I can make improvments, you guys know what I mean I think we all do it. So anyway just my 2 cents I don't know if any of these other guys dry like this.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I have dogs, guns, an alarm and a 15" long Bowie knife on my nightstand. I always carry a blade of some sort, a pen sized box cutter and a lil spyderco on my key chain.


Rambo style eh? I like it!
All the older folks around here keep a pistol and a rifle in the truck. 




jigfresh said:


> Dude if I carried a handgun there would be a few people dead by now for sure. I have a really good eye and I catch people doing all sorts of stuff.
> 
> Jojo... the smell might come in the cure. I've had bud... in fact, it was ?purp x space bomb that when I cut it down it didn't hardly smell at all. But when I dried it and cured for a couple weeks it smelled really nice. It wasn't the strongest smelling... but it got up there.
> 
> ...



Look at jug seaming his way to the ladies lol Way a way to keep your girl happy, could likely resolve any argument lol "heres some new cloths babe" 

That sounds like ?p to me  Spacebomb wasn't pungent either, but better than the ?p. 
SB had a sweet citrusy smell and cured ?p had a yogurt smell,,, spacebomb had a really nice speedy high, ?p wasn't as potent as it looked IMO and it has got to be higher on the cbd or some other end of the spectrum lol because anything that frosty has to be high in something.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> My vote is flush this week and then don't water at all the last. I've had great results with letting my buds start to dry on the plant. In soil they won't even really dry much on the plant, but they will do their best to suck up any water then use the water out of their leaves. Seems for me like it lowers the amount of clorophil in them, and that when I dry that way it seems to help improve the smell, and taste. It also feels very natural to me. I've been running my system about the same way for 3 years now so I like to toy with different things and see if I can make improvments, you guys know what I mean I think we all do it. So anyway just my 2 cents I don't know if any of these other guys dry like this.



I totally agree, with all of it. I also think this can get you up to the jarring process relatively quickly. Iv even just let it wilt to the point all the leaves die and fall off... Interesting results, in a good way.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok I'll give it a try guys.I'll flush it in the morning for week 8 and no water for week 9 cut @ the end of week 9


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 14, 2013)

I usually will pull my girls out of the flood tray and just sit them on the table for the last week and put more clones in the tray. All the leaves wilt and some fall off, then I'll chop them and hang them with the rest of the leaves on until its just about dry usually 7-10 days Then I trim and paper bag for a day or two and into jars. Slow dry = good taste


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok I made a dry box thanks to cvs portable storage box with string. Where do you guys stand with the 2-3 days of darkness I just thought I'll ask!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 14, 2013)

this is a picture of the worst looking one in the tent


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2525440 this is a picture of the worst looking one in the tent


It looks light bleached.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn we got all sorts of topics in here. Drugs, guns and girls. Wait no girls, but with that comment I've opened the door. hahah. JoJo I'm with TLD on this one. The light looks to have gotten to it. 

Jig glad eerythang is good with the baby. HHB.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok I made a dry box thanks to cvs portable storage box with string. Where do you guys stand with the 2-3 days of darkness I just thought I'll ask!


I usually do it if I have enough going on in my life at the time lol. I'll just unplug the lights and forget about it for a week, but honestly you will get by good without all the extra mumbo jumbo.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 14, 2013)

I honestly don't have the patience to let my plants dry like I truly want them to. Not cuz I need them but because ill be bored as fuck and be like oh screw it I'm gonna trim that wet ass plant! Oh here's my blade next to the bed, it was made by an old friend of mine. My guns are all in a safe, loaded and chambered, I mean shit they're in a safe... If I can even get one out in time I sure don't have time to load it! The knife is to help me get to the safe 




A kind of funny thing I do... I have a doggy door on the outer garage door so a crook could just crawl through that if they wanted. So I just leave that door unlocked, its alarmed. Then on my inner garage door I have a steel security screen. So when they set the alarm off they don't have a whole lot of time to get in the house. I've proactively set up my house for the most likely way it's going to be broken into


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Good topics going on in here. Just dropping in all baked for a little catchup. 

HHB4life


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

I got a number of weapons I carry at all times.
I got my right and left fist, 
I got my right and left feet, 
I got my HEAD (my best weapon), 
and if things get a bit close I got my elbows and my knees.

I have also learned that when you get to the point in a confrontation where you know words will not resolve it. Then hit first. Surprise is a mofo, and most people when they are lying on their asses, tend to shut the fuck up....or get beat down even more. But hey, you guys got big boy guns to play with in the US (hahaha, I am sure you'll all have something to say about that.....wind up!)

I read this article the other day about guns in Switzerland and how the US cite the Swiss as an example in pro-gun debates (the fact that the Swiss have such a low level of gun crime). However, when you look at suicide rates in Switzerland, a massive % of people take their lives with their own guns! It's the most common way to do it. All fit Adults in Switzerland must serve for their country and everyone is issued a gun and have to keep it themselves. After the shooting in the Swiss parliament where I think 14 people where gunned down (ok, mostly politicians, but they are still kind of like people, haha) the Swiss then stopped giving out ammunition. Now serving officiers have to remove the barrel from their guns at home and store them in seperate places. They are not allowed to use their guns in self defense either (i.e if someone broke into their house). They can only use the guns in defense of their Country!

Hope Mrs Jig liked her Frock! And the bloody Pisa Tower is down again, ffs.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2013)

I miss the days of a good fight.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

Fucking Pisa shit !

HAHAHAHA.... good morning guys.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

Morning Jig, how goes it for you this fine day?

DST I do my damnedest to stay out of trouble, and am proud to say I havn't been in a fight since highschool. That being said those are the only weapons I carry around with me, however if someone comes into my house at night I want to have an unfair advantage. I thought all you guys carried around pitch forks for protection in the UK, aren't they trying to ban pointed knives over their?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

DST said:


> I got a number of weapons I carry at all times.
> I got my right and left fist,
> I got my right and left feet,
> I got my HEAD (my best weapon),
> ...


This reminds me of High School
Lots of posturing and taunting....FFS just hit the fucker already!
This is especially true if you feel your opponent might have an edge over you already.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

I blame it on Berlasconi!!! lol the I-talian have gone to shit I tell ya, lol.


jigfresh said:


> Fucking Pisa shit !
> 
> HAHAHAHA.... good morning guys.





Thundercat said:


> Morning Jig, how goes it for you this fine day?
> 
> DST I do my damnedest to stay out of trouble, and am proud to say I havn't been in a fight since highschool. That being said those are the only weapons I carry around with me, however if someone comes into my house at night I want to have an unfair advantage. I thought all you guys carried around pitch forks for protection in the UK, aren't they trying to ban pointed knives over their?


Thundercat, you are doing it all wrong. I just leave a pair of these at the front door, and any fukker that sees them thinks...ffs, a giant live here and runs off. (it stole that joke from Billy Connolly!!! lol)

The Big Slipper












bassman999 said:


> This reminds me of High School
> Lots of posturing and taunting....FFS just hit the fucker already!
> This is especially true if you feel your opponent might have an edge over you already.


saying that, the guy who told us this use to frequently knock people out with one punch, lol....not everyone has that ability. It's like, what the fuk do I do now I hit the guy and he's looking at me like a piece of poo?!?!? lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2013)

DST said:


> saying that, the guy who told us this use to frequently knock people out with one punch, lol....not everyone has that ability. It's like, what the fuk do I do now I hit the guy and he's looking at me like a piece of poo?!?!? lol.


I have knocked out with a single punch, but usually get hit 5x b4 I get my one in lol.
Im not a great fighter by any means, but I try REALLY hard lol.

I remember a fight in HS (I wasnt in it whew!!)
The guy got hit once and his face seemed to explode, blood flew all over from his nose.
That was it one punch and fight over.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... yeah, you get some credit I guess.  Just finished putting the screen in place... at least the body of it. Going to get more today to finish. Have to hit Home Depot for house chores so might as well. Also off to Joanns fabric. I love going in there. Me and a whole bunch of ladies. And it's one place they don't look at me suspiciously. And I have to say... the vibe I get is that chicks think a guy knowing how to sew is sexy. HAHAHA... i'm so full of it. Runs in the family.
> 
> And I don't want all the guns. You guys can have shotguns and handguns. I want stuff that goes through armor.  Yes... I am a little nuts. Another reason I won't allow myself to buy a gun.... or a motorcycle.


let your girl teach you how to crochet, and she'll love you forever, lol.

not saying i know how to crochet or anything.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol I'm almost a giant, I have several pairs of size 15s by the door


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> let your girl teach you how to crochet, and she'll love you forever, lol.
> 
> not saying i know how to crochet or anything.


I'm seeing right through you bud. 

Good luck with the move. You need any smoke to get you through cali? I could meet you off the 5.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm seeing right through you bud.
> 
> Good luck with the move. You need any smoke to get you through cali? I could meet you off the 5.


was thinking of stopping in hemet at a mutual friend's house


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys took a look at the girls this morning with a clear head and not pissed and I must say thet ilooking really good.I dumped the rez and added water.plans are to water for one week and dry cut as needed


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok family here we go....gearing up to put my moms in the tent under a trillis mom#1 jack herer mom#2 grapefruit diesel or say fuck it and put both in the 4*4 tent under the 1000watts. I know what some of u are saying lol your not done with this grow yet but I can get the moms ready I got a week to prep.!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

I approve.  Do what you gotta do.

What day would that be BC?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Lol I'm almost a giant, I have several pairs of size 15s by the door


Even better, a family of giants is even scarier lol.




Hey there Jigsta  how grows it?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2013)

All good. Having a good night tonight. Only pissed off the misses once. 

plants are looking good. I got a ton of pics to upload.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> All good. Having a good night tonight. Only pissed off the misses once.
> 
> plants are looking good. I got a ton of pics to upload.



Only once eh? thats record breaking in my book... Something about me never giving her attention or some shit,,, IDK I wasn't listening. 
Looking forward to the pr0n pixxx!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2013)

Fuk me (please don't) SIZE 15......
[youtube]E3fmPZkg1zk[/youtube]


Thundercat said:


> Lol I'm almost a giant, I have several pairs of size 15s by the door





billcollector99 said:


> not saying i know how to crochet or anything.


yeh right Bill, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2013)

Ugly plants



Big plant


Sorta big plant


The two


A future project


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

looks like the colors of the Saints-present for whodat?







cof


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2013)

I heard he's making whodat a dress, lmfao.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

looks like Jig is makiing himself some pots


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

best way to go imho

save yourself money.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2013)

The way I've been doing it not sure I'm saving any money.... but I'm having a lot of fun.

And cof.... you are a sharp cookie.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> And cof.... you are a sharp cookie.


Well, thank you. Did you get his dress size?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2013)

I sure hope so... don't want all this work to go to waste. hehe

Speaking of dresses, the skirt I 'made' for my wife is still being made. Wife pointed out how funny I am. I always expect to get things right the very first time. I've never sown a piece of clothing (that I can think of anyway), just blankets and curtains, that sort of things. So when picking out the fabric for the skirt I got about the most expensive kind you can get. I thought it looked nice and the rest of the stuff looked cheap. Anyhow... I was getting really frustrated while working on it because I made a little mistake. Wife points out most people would have bought cheap material to try it out the first time. That thought NEver crossed my mind.

It's sure a different way of learning when the pressure is on to do things perfect from day 1. I can't imagine learning how to do things in a zero pressure environment. Maybe I should try.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The way I've been doing it not sure I'm saving any money.... but I'm having a lot of fun.
> 
> And cof.... you are a sharp cookie.



mmmm cookies


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's sure a different way of learning when the pressure is on to do things perfect from day 1. I can't imagine learning how to do things in a zero pressure environment. Maybe I should try.


While you can't ever remove pressure, you can eliminate a lot of it by realizing that you are the one creating it on yourself....not outside sources that you have no control over.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2013)

The girls are lookin good man couple are getting nice and big now.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 16, 2013)

looks nice man, you going to do any special training on them?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2013)

Faggots sewing clothes n shit. Well count me in cuz I sewed my daughter a dress when she was about 3 or 4! Pattern I got off the Internet, the wife still has the dress. My daughter only wore it once I think, which is good cuz it probably wouldn't have survived a wash cycle.

Here's some information for you to discard, or ignore, I forget which.  you know, it's just some additional reference material. We have similar pots and no humidity etc. These are 2 of my soil plants today, they are in 2 gal smart pots. So I transplant into dry soil with my party cups. I don't soak after transplant. So I just wanted to give you my notes. 
NR= no runoff.
2/9 watered all 1qt NR
2/11 watered all 2cups NR
2/15 watered all 2cups NR
2/16 watered all 1qt NR
I have yet to have any runoff at all in the cloth pots. You can see my history is by no means something you can use a schedule, but it is data nonetheless  Try as I might, eventually the plants will end up on different watering schedules. There's always gonna be one that uses more or less than the others and watering the same amount for every plant every time just isn't gonna happen all the way to harvest. Chew chew chew, spit it out.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

That gold is nice!  excellent.

No pressure bro lol Seriously though, I got nothing but time. 

Im gonna be rocking some bad ass custom fabric pots!,,, I mean dress!



edit: You gonna top/start training soon?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey TC, how you doin bro?

Thanks for the info Chaka. It all helps me at this point.



The New Jim Jones said:


> looks nice man, you going to do any special training on them?





whodatnation said:


> edit: You gonna top/start training soon?


I don't figure I'll top them, but I will be training them into/ through the screen. I think the training will be gradual. I'll start in a week or so, and as things stretch out in 12/12 I'll pin things down as needed. I will probably have to cut some stuff off... but I'm going to try to minimize that this grow.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm good man, thanks for asking. I've been around was window shopping online tonight since I'm about to get my tax money. Thinking about expanding a bit to give myself more room . I need to save as much as I can though towards moving, I'm already spending some going to the CUP. 

Took my girls to dinner tonight and the mall, that's always an experience with a 3 yr old. Dinner was good though lol. How's your weekend going?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm good man, thanks for asking. I've been around was window shopping online tonight since I'm about to get my tax money. Thinking about expanding a bit to give myself more room . I need to save as much as I can though towards moving, I'm already spending some going to the CUP.
> 
> *Took my girls to dinner tonight and the mall*, that's always an experience with a 3 yr old. Dinner was good though lol. How's your weekend going?



I was about to say.... "he took his plants to the mall?!" lol  jk sounds wonderful. All this kid talk is making me want one 

~~~HHB~~~


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

hhb?...........is?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

Still a date my friend?


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hhb?...........is?


Happy Healthy Baby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2013)

TC, me and the wife went to the mall on Friday night for a little date night. It sure is fun going to the mall (for me at least). I just love seeing all the teenagers doing their thing. Wearing all their funny clothes. I have to say an odd things I noticed. You know how the 80's have some stuff coming back into fasion. Well at the mall around me (middle class wanna be ghetto) a bunch of the boys were doing this throwback gangster look. I swear they looked like guys in an nwa video... or from boyz in the hood. Lots of Bulls gear, I swear to god one dude had a jerri curl. I hadn't thought about that shit since I watched coming to america last time.

The one thing I really almost said something about though was the guys sagging to their knees in skinny jeans. Part of me wants to hit them for looking so fucking stoopid. But who am I to say what's stupid.... each dude who had the skinny jean sag look going on had a girl on his arm. Each wanna be gangster looking guy was hanging with a bunch of guys. So maybe skinny jean/ ass flasher is doing something right??? hahah

Chaka... I can just see you sitting at a sewing machine with some pink fabric asking the wife to bring you some embellisments. Haha... you were in my dream last night. I was going to a restaurant with 2 of my friends and my dad. You were already at the restaurant at a table with about 15 people. One of them was Jon Jones. I was bummed because my dad was acting like an ass... and I really wanted to just chill with Jon Jones. Funny cuz in real life I wouldn't really care that much. He's a good guy, but not a hero or anything.

Whodat... there's a major first step you'll probably need to take to get a baby. Might want to work on that first. 

T, it's happy healthy baby. For my baby.  Bobo started it I think.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Still a date my friend?


Yessir.  We'll be in the park in a little bit, then back down the hill to where we talked about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

HHB!!

hEREs as baby gettin Jiggy to put a smile on a face. 
Hope all is good.
[video=youtube;YVOaXNI7dbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVOaXNI7dbU[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2013)

Putting a smile on my face too.  haha... hope your weekend is cool.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2013)

making space for new gear this weekend, the hatster is sparko up stairs and the princess is slashing zombies very efficiently with a big stick and a meat cleaver lol. Had to go to the shop with a pocket full of change and milk vouchers today, havin tinned chilli tonight silverado beef allegedly tho i dunt mind a bit of dobbin if it means i dont starve when im skint.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh so you're cheating on me with Cali grower now?! Lol it's too bad we live so far apart, I'd definitely kick it with you more. 209 ur in for a treat, jigs a unique individual, there's not a lot of people left like him. I'm feeling really gay now! Speaking of gay, me and the wife were in the mall some time back sitting down people watching. This guy walks by in pink skinny jeans and immediately I say to my wife, fucking faggot. I pause, then say oh god I'm an old man now! I don't have anything against gays, I even know a few so I was surprised why I said it, it was like old man syndrome took control of my mouth.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

My brothers gay. so i been fighting for gays rights literally with fist my whole life.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Feb 17, 2013)

he probably did look like a "fucking faggot" ahahahah I hate those teenagers, i cant stand even looking at them, when i have to communicate with them i do so i a very annoyed manner, i just cant relate: [video=youtube;cFzXiTHTgsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFzXiTHTgsU[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

lololol
[video=youtube;iwo338Ezcjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwo338Ezcjo[/video]


​


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

I hate all the little bithc kids at the mall I always wanna punch them and I'm not a violent person. I really hate any sagging pants, but sagging skinny jeans are really retarded. Everytime I see one of those kids I really wanna just pop them in the back of the head and watch them trip and fall trying to start running after me.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

So the video wasn't up when I posted last, that is funny as shit, I just laughed my ass off.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2013)

haha,i love it..............he should of beat his ass to.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Whodat... there's a major first step you'll probably need to take to get a baby. Might want to work on that first.



Iv been stork hunting for weeks with no luck... Any pointers?
 




Im not a fan of the mall,,, they are one of the few things I actually hate... Something about them.... lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2013)

Dog was great smoke!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2013)

Had a great day. Got to spread some of my babies ashes in Yosemite Valley. Had a real nice lunch with some friends and got to smoke someone elses herb. It was nice.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds like a nice day man. Its not often we get to smoke others gear around here. Hell its not often I smoke *anything* but my stuff.

What is this Dog I always see you guys talking about? Is is Chemdog, or a version of it?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 17, 2013)

It's OG Kush X Headband. This is from the breedersboutique website: www.BreedersBoutique.com


*Type:*75% indica, 25% sativa*Sex:*S1 - feminized*Genetics:*Headband (OG Kush x ECSD) x OG Kush*Flowering Time:*9 weeks*Outdoor Harvest:*Oct*Height:*Mainly tall pheno, but there is a shorter compact pheno*THC Level:*High*Characteristics:*Diesel, fuel smell, earthy kush tones, great relaxing herb, night time and good for sleep problems.
Narcotic high, body and head effect.

The DOG is a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the males flowers was used to pollinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain, like the parent, produces some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests have been done on the clone of one of the particular pheno's that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband and all subsequent generations showed no sign of producing any males plant parts.

There appear to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica-dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result produces a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era's, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user.

Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least. 2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. The latter is a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. The plants take well to most techniques, fimming, LST, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. A combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones with light brown hairs on curing. The more compact pheno also produces wonderful purple coloured plants given the correct cooler flowering temperatures.

At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open. A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. The exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon.

The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calves and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles. Half way through the joint you will have a nice warm feeling in your cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. The joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed. After 30 minutes you will still be as high as when you first had the joint.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

tears in eyes this morning, hahahahaha


whodatnation said:


> lololol
> [video=youtube;iwo338Ezcjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwo338Ezcjo[/video]
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's OG Kush X Headband. This is from the breedersboutique website: www.BreedersBoutique.com
> 
> 
> *Type:*
> ...


knowledge is king and jig is correct this is great smoke


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

The Dog does sound like some Killer for sure. One of my grower buddies really wants to pick up some headband and try that.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 18, 2013)

breeders boutique has the dog and all of the BB strains are good you should check out their site


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys I need help. I can't get a really shit rap song out of my head. Very catchy, but everything I can't stand about hip hop. I need an intervention.

Here's some pics from recently. Roll over with mouse for descriptions:


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful pics Jig, the snow still throws me off with the whole Cali thing. Is there a place to snowboard on Big Bear?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2013)

you have a nice eye jig.
I always enjoy looking at your photos.
what kinda bird is it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Beautiful pics Jig, the snow still throws me off with the whole Cali thing. Is there a place to snowboard on Big Bear?


a couple of resorts up there, snow summit, bear valley... and a few others.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

I've heard of big bear before just didn't know if it was the same one. Thats awesome for sure. 

Thats woody the woodpecker man! Ha ha ha haha


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Guys I need help. I can't get a really shit rap song out of my head.


you'll be walking around going, "1 pound fish, very very good, 1 pound fish" in no time.

[youtube]ETSl8gWsFZ0[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Beautiful pics Jig, the snow still throws me off with the whole Cali thing. Is there a place to snowboard on Big Bear?


Yes there is. There are 3 resorts in our range, and one in the range right next door. I think I'm about 45 mins from 4 resorts. They pale in comparison to Mammoth or any place more like that though. Short runs up here... and not too much mountain. Only 8,500 at the peak or something like that. I prefer bigger mountains. It's wild though living above so cal... cuz I'm about 5 minutes drive from being in no snow... and about 15 minutes from being in the city (with no snow as well).



billcollector99 said:


> you have a nice eye jig.
> I always enjoy looking at your photos.
> what kinda bird is it?


Thanks a lot BC. Looks like he's a Red Bellied Woodpecker. Had never seen one like it, wife called out "You should see this bird". It's pretty cool.

pic from the internet


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> GView attachment 2530856


that's not how you park is it?? 

was that close to home lad?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

HAHAHA.... very very cheap, one pound fish, 5 pound, 6 pound, 1 pound each.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

DST said:


> that's not how you park is it??
> 
> was that close to home lad?


Somewhat close. Closer than I'd like how's that. Funny how things are relative. That accident happened about 15 miles away from our house... but in our world that is close. This road here is the one we drive down to get to the freeway (or anywhere not either mountain or shady).

Speaking of distance... we drove nearly 800 miles this weekend. And when I say we, I mean me. lol. It was probably split 700-100.

Going to upload the weekend pics next.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Those weren't the weekend pics?! yay more 
roll over for description ~~~~"icicles" <<< thanks, I couldn't tell


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dammit whodat.
you made coffee come out of my nose


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

hehehe.... that's funny. Some advanced descriptions there. I goes deep.

I'm uploading 48 pics. I didn't shrink them before I hit upload so it's gonna be a little bit. Don't know why RIU uploads big pics, then converts them. Somehow other sites take small versions I swear... so you only upload a little file.

Whatevs... pics are being uploaded.

EDIT: Be sure to tell the Mrs., D. I have my camera set to capture pics at the absolute highest file size possible. Each one is at least 3.5 mb. Up to 5.0 mb.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

lol sorry bill  I think jig meant it to be funny.... I think.
There have been several times Iv spit whatever I was drinking all over the computer while browsing RIU... That reminds me, I got me a 6 pack in da caaaa  Man being broke has showed me how much I used to spend on drinking and smoking  Aint smoked a cig in days and these will be my first brews in weeks if not a month or more,,, another reason I need to brew my own beer and grow my own tobacco  and RIU needs to work on their emoticon selection because its sooo bland.

Ok off to smoke some hash and plant onions and garlic,,, I need to get allot started but the fking feed store was out of everything  
Oh that reminds me, Im putting some garlic starts in the flower cabs  natural deterrent of pests and dank smell, I like dank smell though 

Edit: yes, its a scientific fact that garlic scares away dank smell (and vampires)... ask any scientist.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2013)

garlic and chives are my best friends


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh shit whodat. I forgot to tell you. I had never seen the brand of cigs you packed things in. LOLOL... saw them again a few days later in a house I was inspecting. Let's just say the state of the people's house was not speaking kindly to the sorts of folk who smoke that brand. I think I still have a pic. I DO... it will have to wait for the others though. Man it's nuts how people live.

I have saved so much money by not drinking, and growing my own herb it's amazing. It's why I can afford to fly around so much.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

lol yes those are trash people cigs. I keep a tight ship though, like my grows.
I have found that its actually common now for people to live in filth, I CANT STAND IT. When staying at friends houses back home when I visit I always find myself cleaning house and dishes, also cooking,,, I for sure dont get pissy about it though, its just the way I like to live and its the least I can do for them letting me crash at their places for extended periods of time. 
Its just the way I was raised... I am not on the same level as my father though lol he is not a human.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 18, 2013)

PICS!!!!

Day 1
Kramer Junction, Astro Burger, an abandoned motel, fun clouds, a mine, an oil derrick, and the sun (in case you guys weren't sure). I absolutely love driving by the SS Minnow every time I do. It's seriously in the middle of fucking nothing.


Day 2
This is Yosemite valley looking east. El Capitan on the left, half dome in the middle and Bridal Veil falls on the right.


Half Dome


El Cap


Bridal Veil Falls


Valley Floor


El Cap


Cathedral Rock - looking up from where we spread our little one's ashes.


Where we spread a bit of our baby, looking around you can see Yosemite Falls, and El Cap


Leaving we saw this guy and his two friends. Made me real happy.


And quickly back to reality. That bridge was built because the road that was in use previously washed away. 


Frost in the parking lot and more fun on the way home.


Random shots.... We have some Native American named towns around. Tehachapi being one of them. And yes, that is a Train going through a Tunnel with a Truck in front, in Tehachapi


Not sure why you need a 18' trailer for an exhaust pipe?


That's lifetime gas mileage (who knew that's how you spelled mileage)


Don't know what these are about. Two pipes running a couple miles with these horseshoes every hunderd yards or so


California... the land of fruits and nuts. We have a lot of things to eat as well. (get it?)


This was the bar next to our hotel. They had a big sign out front Bikers Welcome.


Attempt at a pic of a tunnel. Turned out wild


Well do you?


That's the end.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 18, 2013)

Dude soooo awesome! 
Dirty Donkey lol
Too many pics to comment on right now, I'll wait till you edit.
This should be labeled as the worlds biggest icicle.
*

​
​

Seriously though I really enjoyed seeing those  THANKS!*


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 18, 2013)

Those are all pretty but the waterfall is gorgeous!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

killer weekend trip pics jig!


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2013)

I want an Astro Burger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2013)

some really great pics there jig, i've seen those falls at yosemite. damned impressive. i dig the tunnel pic too. trippy


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 19, 2013)

i was supposed to work at Yosemite years ago looks like i missed out. the pipes that make the horseshoe is made like that to keep sediments outta the natural gas lines as the gas is pumped through with air pressure


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 19, 2013)

those pics are breath taking and i love the one with the waterfall


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. We had a good time there. We were only actually in the part for about 2 hours... but it was enough time.

It's supposed to snow 2 feet here over the next 48 hours. That will be fun. I hope it snows more. We are all ready, have all the supplies, and I want to take the jeep out for some fun.

I'll put some pics of the new scrog. It's going to be awesome in there.

Oh, and thanks for the info on the natural gas pipe pittsburg. Also... you DID NOT miss out working in yosemite... well depends on what you were going to do. If you work for the national park service, that's fine. BUT... the national park service has outsourced all non ranger type jobs to a company called Delaware North Corporation (DNC). I had the 'priviledge' of working for them once. You want to talk about soul sucking. Those people can take any job and make it hell. I guess they make it cheap too, which is why they are such a huge corporation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2013)

thx for the pics jig, im green with envy over here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Enjoy the snow bro. We are probably leaving SD on Thursday, friday at the latest. I am still waiting for word from emily...


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

When i was a kid, my best friend and his mom took me on a road trip to Yosemite, we were supposed to stay for 2 or 3 days, and then come back home.

We made it up there, but there was an issue with the cabin we were supposed to stay in, so we left about 30 minutes later. My memories of that place are very brief, but they made a huge impact on me. I have pictures very similar to the ones you took, that I took almost 20 years ago, and it looks almost exactly as I remember.

Thank you for reminding me that there are still places in this world that have yet to be destroyed by out humanity, or lack thereof.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> When i was a kid, my best friend and his mom took me on a road trip to Yosemite, we were supposed to stay for 2 or 3 days, and then come back home.
> 
> We made it up there, but there was an issue with the cabin we were supposed to stay in, so we left about 30 minutes later. My memories of that place are very brief, but they made a huge impact on me. I have pictures very similar to the ones you took, that I took almost 20 years ago, and it looks almost exactly as I remember.
> 
> Thank you for reminding me that there are still places in this world that have yet to be destroyed by out humanity, or lack thereof.


Bassman likes this!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2013)

BC... are you sad to be moving away from the border? I talk about moving to Pennsylvania and stuff... but when I actually think hard about what it would be like to live somewhere else it scares me and makes me sad. I love So Cal with all my heart. I know we don't see each other much, but it's not going to be the same without you in the same part of the country. I hope it works out for you up there. As much as I love so cal, I love my family more and would do anything to make things the best for them.

Today makes 14 weeks for the baby. We should know the sex around 6 weeks from now. I don't know how I'll handle that. Can't imagine being able to imagine my little one. I'm seriously a wreck these days. Not in a bad way, but in an emotionally soft kinda way. Almost anything that has any kind of feeling to it makes me cry. Anything. I lost it watching an SNL skit... and not because it was funny, but because I was thinking about how amazing the life of one of the characters was. Shit, reading RIU gets me sometimes.

Anyhow... happy Tuesday. Has only snowed a couple inches so far.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy tuesday bro! I've been the same way (emotionally soft) for the last 6 months dealing with everything since the accident, and realizing how close it really was. I just can't imagine if that day had been the last time I had seen my daughter and wife. 

Yay for 14 weeks! HHB


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> BC... are you sad to be moving away from the border? I talk about moving to Pennsylvania and stuff... but when I actually think hard about what it would be like to live somewhere else it scares me and makes me sad. I love So Cal with all my heart. I know we don't see each other much, but it's not going to be the same without you in the same part of the country. I hope it works out for you up there. As much as I love so cal, I love my family more and would do anything to make things the best for them.
> 
> Today makes 14 weeks for the baby. We should know the sex around 6 weeks from now. I don't know how I'll handle that. Can't imagine being able to imagine my little one. I'm seriously a wreck these days. Not in a bad way, but in an emotionally soft kinda way. Almost anything that has any kind of feeling to it makes me cry. Anything. I lost it watching an SNL skit... and not because it was funny, but because I was thinking about how amazing the life of one of the characters was. Shit, reading RIU gets me sometimes.
> 
> Anyhow... happy Tuesday. Has only snowed a couple inches so far.


I noticed I get that way sometimes now.
Never was like that as a kid teen or even a young adult though.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2013)

I turned into a big blubbering pussy after my mom died. Ill tear up on movies and shit now. Its quite awesome. My kids like to tease me


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I turned into a big blubbering pussy after my mom died. Ill tear up on movies and shit now. Its quite awesome. My kids like to tease me


I thought I was going through male menopause or something like my Testosterone was low or something.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

Too funny. So glad I'm not alone. 

We're up to about 4" of snow. They have scaled back estimates. I'm more than a bit disappointed.

I think one of the issues I've been having with the plants is fresh air. I wanted there to be more humidity than normal when the plants were still little things, so I had the fan off when the lights were off. Didn't think of it till tonight when I opened the door and the air seemed stale. So back to 24/7 in line fan. See how the girls like the cooler nights and more co2.

And TC, it scares me thinking about your accident. Like you, I'm so glad you are alright. It's frightening to think how quickly it can all end. Amazing really how all of us are still around. I can't imagine how many times the folks who read this have 'almost' been killed. Makes you wonder if it's luck, or angels, or what. Ah well... it's getting late for me. Time for the last bowl of the night, some video games, and bed. Possibly missing a step in there.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Too funny. So glad I'm not alone.
> 
> We're up to about 4" of snow. They have scaled back estimates. I'm more than a bit disappointed.
> 
> ...


You need to get a fan controller... Im looking at one. The titan uhh mercury 3 and 4 I think they are called. http://www.amazon.com/Titan-Controls-Mercury-Function-Controller/dp/B0040R6F44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361344965&sr=8-1&keywords=titan+mercury+4 They have day and night modes, so your fan can kick down to a low speed at lights out. You can set it to 80 degrees or whatever and it will run the fan speed to try and maintain that temp. I really want one! Ive decided Im getting the AC unit first though.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife filed our taxes before it was like even humanly possible LOL so I think it fucked us and put us into some cheater queue. She filed over a month ago and we still have no refund check in hand yet everyone filing after us has already got theirs! I told her to wait! Anyways, if that magically shows up like tomorrow Im getting my AC this weekend. Im only $100 short so it will be soon either way.


----------



## ghb (Feb 20, 2013)

the plants are still transpiring moisture for an hour or two after lights out jig, if you leave it a couple of hours after lights out it should help a bit, i personally leave the fan on 24/0 too.

looks like you had a blast in yosemite, i can see why it was declared the first national park, sometimes mother nature just can't be beat when it comes to beauty. enjoying a smoke with a fellow riuer sounds like fun too.

~{H}~
~{H}~
~{B}~


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know if I told you or not jig, my mother in law decided to spread her husbands ashes on the pirates of the Caribbean at Disneyland. They saw her throwing some powder from the boat on camera, stopped her to question her afterwards and she slipped away. They shut down the ride and broke out the hazmat dudes to come in and vacuum him up, what they could anyways. She was flinging him out at the captains cabin, where the bed is. It made it on the news and in the paper even, we have the article


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol I can still google it.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,311922,00.html


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know if I should say that is funny, but it kinda is.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Lol I can still google it.
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,311922,00.html



OMG thats awesome!
At least they hinted that they are kinda OK with it  very cool.

Officials say the ashes pose no health threat.
"I can tell you that we do get people from time to time asking for permission to sprinkle ashes. Our policy is when we are asked for permission, we deny the request," Doughty said. "Beyond that, we don't know."


I want to be turned into supersoil to grow dank in. Screw it, dry my blood, grind my bones, and compost the rest, I want to be eaten by dank plants


----------



## supchaka (Feb 20, 2013)

Well you'll be eaten by creatures and their shit will be eaten by dank plants lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG thats awesome!
> At least they hinted that they are kinda OK with it  very cool.
> 
> Officials say the ashes pose no health threat.
> ...


this is in my will,for real....put my ash in the pot with some soil,grow some dank,and let the fam smoke it..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> PICS!!!!
> 
> Day 1
> Kramer Junction, Astro Burger, an abandoned motel, fun clouds, a mine, an oil derrick, and the sun (in case you guys weren't sure). I absolutely love driving by the SS Minnow every time I do. It's seriously in the middle of fucking nothing.
> ...


you come to my town... take pics of me even... and dont even say hi?  damn that sucks.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2013)

Which one was of you dragon ? https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2531107d1361216310-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana-dsc_0112.jpg


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

I really wanted to visit and was thinking about you when we were round your place, but wife said we didn't have time. I was bummed. It's lame to pass the blame, but it's the truth. 

On a bright note my buddy in tehachapi has a parole date. March 25. I'm excited for him... it's been a long time down.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Too funny. So glad I'm not alone.
> 
> We're up to about 4" of snow. They have scaled back estimates. I'm more than a bit disappointed.
> 
> ...


I had that problem b4, and didnt have air circ for a week or so and they started to flower even with 24/7 light/
Never understood what happened, but insufficient light and fresh air = flowering un-rooted clones in my cloner


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

I watered the girls last night after lights out. When do you guys normally water your ladies?

The smaller plants have finally started doing something. Not a whole hell of a lot, but they are all pushing out new leaves. Maybe they'll be ready to flower by the time I harvest the big ones.  Things are going slow no doubt due to my noobness, plus I'm adjusting to the slower growth now that I'm not in hydro. I'm thinking maybe two weeks more of veg then flip to 12/12.

Been wondering if I should brew up some tea for them again. Any thoughts?

Oh, had to laugh at my neighbor. Last night he took 10 minutes trying to drive his lexus up his snowy driveway. Got halfway up and quit. This morning around 9:45 am I was outside shoveling snow, or something else outside and noticed dude get in his car. I thought this will be fun watching him try to back down. Took at least 10 minutes to free the car from the ruts it was in and back the thing down. He was back 2 mins later trying to drive up it again. That took a few minutes. So maybe 20 minutes of digging around in snow with bare hands, running the engine of the lex, and entertaining me... all for a 12 pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon.

The streets are clear, it's not too cold outside, and the liquor store is 5 min max walk.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I watered the girls last night after lights out. When do you guys normally water your ladies?
> 
> The smaller plants have finally started doing something. Not a whole hell of a lot, but they are all pushing out new leaves. Maybe they'll be ready to flower by the time I harvest the big ones.  Things are going slow no doubt due to my noobness, plus I'm adjusting to the slower growth now that I'm not in hydro. I'm thinking maybe two weeks more of veg then flip to 12/12.
> 
> ...


20 min to get a 12'er that a 5 min walk could done.
I like to get out and walk anyway.
If u r gonna drink beer good to walk it off anyway lol.

Oh to answer question, I water when I remember but usually at lights on otherwise I notice humidity spikes overnight.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 21, 2013)

only time I water at lights out is outdoor.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

I water in the morning anywhere from 7-9am. My lights in veg run from 3am-9pm


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2013)

I prefer to water early when lights are just on but life gets in the way so normally by mid morning bout 4 hrs into lights on.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine only get watered when lights are on, and I don't water within the last 2 hrs before lights out to make sure they aren't soaked all night.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

So basically you guys are all saying I picked the worst time to water my plants? Haha... hooray for intuition.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So basically you guys are all saying I picked the worst time to water my plants? Haha... hooray for intuition.


for a 50/50 chance u got it wrong.
Welcome to my world.

U know how they say u learn from your mistakes...I must be a genius by now!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> U know how they say u learn from your mistakes...I must be a genius by now!


This made me laugh so hard. Wife's on a work call and gave me a look... hahaha.

I swear I can see a difference in the plants since watering. I think I'm starting to get a feel for watering. I really like this soil stuff. Definitely slow... but ain't that how plants are supposed to grow?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> This made me laugh so hard. Wife's on a work call and gave me a look... hahaha.
> 
> I swear I can see a difference in the plants since watering. I think I'm starting to get a feel for watering. I really like this soil stuff. Definitely slow... but ain't that how plants are supposed to grow?


My girl thinks I am weird when I laugh out loud while reading on the forum.
Hell she thinks I am weird for even being on a forum.
When you let em get pretty dry but not drooping yet, a watering/feeding can make a visible change by the next morning


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

I like it.

Hey bassman... I finally moved my sub from the attic to the car. It's still in the wrong car, but at least it's downstairs. I think I still have power cables and speaker wire, will have to find them. But I'm really looking forward to having bass again.

And I really need a receiver for the house so I can hook the home sub back up. It's just staring at me under my desk saying "I want to bump". Poor little thing.

Not sure if you are on facebook... but I follow this page called Audioholics. The post up some CRAZY gear. $50,000 speakers and shit. It makes me wish I had tons and tons of money just for sound equipment. I'd live in a $100,000 house with a $2,000,000 audio room.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I like it.
> 
> Hey bassman... I finally moved my sub from the attic to the car. It's still in the wrong car, but at least it's downstairs. I think I still have power cables and speaker wire, will have to find them. But I'm really looking forward to having bass again.
> 
> ...


They make power wires in aluminum now. and I lost my 2/0 welding cable when I sold my Prelude.
That shit is like $15 a ft now I think for that guage and real copper.
Not to mention they trick you with thick casing and less actual wire within a given guage, since we are supposedly in a copper shortage.

I follow an old school car audio fanatics thing on FB

I would totally live in that house lol...Just have to install an alarm that has all the features as well...like IP cams that show on yer smart phone etc...
That and have a gun lol.
Sorry I have been car-jacked, and had my house burned down after getting robbed.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

So how long till you put the sub in the right car?

I still havent hooked music up in my new car.
Havent been without music this long since I started to drive.

My home system is setup though, just not using the projector, since this place is too small.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So basically you guys are all saying I picked the worst time to water my plants? Haha... hooray for intuition.


like bass,i water when i remember,at lights on,at light off,right befor....i see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

cool, thanks.

It will probably be a couple months before the car is hooked up. It's too cold to work outside now.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> cool, thanks.
> 
> It will probably be a couple months before the car is hooked up. It's too cold to work outside now.


Its cold here but not bad.
I delay because I dont want my neighbors seeing my putting huge amps/subs in my ride.
If it was in there already I know when to bump and when not to.
Cant pull in garage as I barricaded it shut and grow in there.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

I likes the idea of tea 

I watered last night at lights out lol I also did a heavy tea foliar application  everything is rocking and rolling. My exhaust fan runs 24/7 because I got the alternating cabs thing going on, so no worries on humidity....

But generally I like to water at lights on just to get their day started out nicely 
Happy plants= happy whodat.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mind if I barge in? Tired of talking to myself on my thread. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

Pull up a chair brother. I just lighted a J.... here... pass that.

Glad to have you over here.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Pull up a chair brother. I just lighted a J.... here... pass that.
> 
> Glad to have you over here.


 Watch out wormdrive he'll take your lighter!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2013)

What's the smoke report on the Cherry pie? Hope things are going great Jig


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Watch out wormdrive he'll take your lighter!



I take everyones lighter  its suuuch an automatic reaction to put lighters in my pocket lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2013)

I guard my lighters like a pitbull! No body gets my lighter unless I get REALLY high.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2013)

I lose mine daily, the funny thing is I'm the only one here.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

Worm the guy in your avatar melts into his hands right? I had that poster when I was like 19... 21 years ago!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

Ha... I'm the opposite. I swear I'm always by myself, but I'm always finding lighters. If I go to a party or weekend outing I almost always end up with a few of them when I get home. I swear I don't mean to, just habit, flick it to light something and back in the pocket it goes.

Cherry Pie is nice. Has a great smell, and taste. The high is a tiny bit racy to me, not much but definitely a rush instead instead of a knock on the head. It hit me quick and lasted a long time. I was happy with how long it lasted. You did a good job. Hard to believe you've only been growing a little while.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 21, 2013)

Jig didnt I give you some seed infested skank weed to try? I never got a smoke report, or did it go out the window on the way up the hill  Wait till this next grow! One day I tell you!

Serax and bath time over here!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol yes those are trash people cigs. I keep a tight ship though, like my grows.
> I have found that its actually common now for people to live in filth, I CANT STAND IT. When staying at friends houses back home when I visit I always find myself cleaning house and dishes, also cooking,,, I for sure dont get pissy about it though, its just the way I like to live and its the least I can do for them letting me crash at their places for extended periods of time.
> Its just the way I was raised... I am not on the same level as my father though lol he is not a human.


Just saw this post now. Thought it was funny you didn't respond to the topic. I am the same as far as cleaning goes. Not so much on the cooking though... I like being fed. So when you mention dad... he cleaned a lot?

EDIT: supchaka, you did indeed give me some peacock to smoke. Not trying to be daft, but I honestly don't remember what it smoked like. I remember the nugs were dense as fuck, and that they were dark green. I can't remember anything I smoked before today.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think Im gonna grow it again soon here, Ive yet to do it under a 600. It didnt hermie either


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Worm the guy in your avatar melts into his hands right? I had that poster when I was like 19... 21 years ago!


I think I won mine at the fair in like 1979


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 22, 2013)

Im going to post some crazy ass shit in finshaggys grow journal... you guys might want to check in out after about an hour or two hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

screw ballbaggy and all his BS posts, the guys a grade A clown.

anyway jig you got pics of your sour d to show, i skipped back a ways but couldn't see em. lil help?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2013)

Wit don said I was lookin yesterday's couldn't find them


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ha... I'm the opposite. I swear I'm always by myself, but I'm always finding lighters. If I go to a party or weekend outing I almost always end up with a few of them when I get home. I swear I don't mean to, just habit, flick it to light something and back in the pocket it goes.
> 
> Cherry Pie is nice. Has a great smell, and taste. The high is a tiny bit racy to me, not much but definitely a rush instead instead of a knock on the head. It hit me quick and lasted a long time. I was happy with how long it lasted. You did a good job. Hard to believe you've only been growing a little while.


 Thank's Jig glad you liked it.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Here's some pics I took today of the two. Both Sour Diesel. I'm thinking another 2 weeks before flipping to 12/12, what you reckon?

SD #1


SD #2


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

Random life update. Because of BC I'm learning how to crochet. It's kinda fun, but you have to really pay attention to where you are... I'm not sure I like having to pay attention. I'm also still working on wifes valentines day skirt. I'm finally learning how to correctly use both my sewing machine and my fancy new (to me) camera. Both have so many features I had no idea about. Most of them quite useful. It's almost like someone had used each before and thought of handy improvements to add to make things easier.

The other day I wrote to a friend I hadn't talked to in years. Not sure if she'll ever right back but it's really nice to get off my chest. I know I'm good on my side. I do feel bad about the whole thing though... I was a royal asshole, haha... imagine that! I guess you guys don't actually see that side of me much. I really am a prick most of the time. I'm all happy on the phone and on the internet, but in person I can be pissy.

The trees I've been cutting down have really made an impact on the ammount of light our house gets. It's great to remember there is a sun. Also helps the angle is changing. I can't tell you how much I didn't think about the little amount of sun a north facing hill gets. Especially with the trees. It is lovely though, don't get me wrong.

Wife went to accupuncture today. I'll be going on Monday. SHe goes for the baby and her knee. I'm going because insurance covers it and I've always wanted to try. I'm going to need to come up with something bothering me to treat. Maybe just stress... cuz we all know how stressed I am. 

My neighbor came home to brave the snow. I'm proud of her, even though I don't like her. lol it must suck to be trapped away from your own house when the weather decides to act up.

My dad finished his radiation on Friday and got a hormone shot that lasts 3 months. I guess that wiped him out more than the raidation ever did. He should be good to go. Now he just needs to worry about high blood pressure, diabetes, and losing weight. I swear it's worth eating healthy now to not have to worry about all that shit when I'm 68. I'm sure I'll have enough health stuff going on.

Hey... how about the 101 year old that's going to run his final marathon. Ran his first at 89. Cool shit. And he's a Sikh. I like those folks.

I think that's enough rambling from me. I'm working on a website and needed a break from being productive.  Thanks for being there to waste time with guys.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I think I won mine at the fair in like 1979



Loving the new av worm! This young blood hasn't been around long enough to remember that, or not observant enough.... Or I could give two shits because im baked ::





jigfresh said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here's some pics I took today of the two. Both Sour Diesel. I'm thinking another 2 weeks before flipping to 12/12, what you reckon?
> 
> SD #1
> View attachment 2537090View attachment 2537092View attachment 2537094
> ...


Im thinking she has a good stretch on her, but I would go out of my way to get intough with someone at the club and ask what kind of stretch it has just to be sure. "I" would let it veg longer and do a shit ton of training  it will pay off big time in the end. Maybe get that screen 60% full,,,, but who am I to say, you are the scrog king after all 

Looking excellent BTW!





jigfresh said:


> Oh shit whodat. I forgot to tell you. I had never seen the brand of cigs you packed things in. LOLOL... saw them again a few days later in a house I was inspecting. Let's just say the state of the people's house was not speaking kindly to the sorts of folk who smoke that brand. I think I still have a pic. I DO... it will have to wait for the others though. Man it's nuts how people live.
> 
> I have saved so much money by not drinking, and growing my own herb it's amazing. It's why I can afford to fly around so much.






jigfresh said:


> Just saw this post now. Thought it was funny you didn't respond to the topic. I am the same as far as cleaning goes. Not so much on the cooking though... I like being fed. So when you mention dad... he cleaned a lot?
> EDIT: supchaka, you did indeed give me some peacock to smoke. Not trying to be daft, but I honestly don't remember what it smoked like. I remember the nugs were dense as fuck, and that they were dark green. I can't remember anything I smoked before today.



I just remembered that post and though it wasn't funny how you didn't post those pics as promised  Us nosey people need shit to snoop about. 





(~~~HHB~~~)8- <<< thats a wiener.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, rooting for a boy are we, Whodat? 

HHB!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

Here you go. Surprisingly it didn't smell too bad in that spot. Must be drafty... it was fucking freezing.

I'm actually quite sad as tomorrow I do my final inspection. I didn't exactly love doing it, but it's usually a little sad to close the chapter on something.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2013)

Bobo, I wanted to post this video in your thread but wasn't sure how off track you wanted things to be... so here it is here. Not sure if you've ever seen it, but if you watch you'll see why your post about eating yourself made me think about it.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/270012

EDIT: Made the appt for our second stage of genetic screening for 18 weeks. Which means we should know the sex on March 25 (or around there, I forget the date). Exciting times.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

That is awesome, dude! One month and we will know... psyched. How's your lady doing? Any morning sickness still?

You can always post whatever you want in my thread. pr0n, links, whatever. That vid is hilarious, btw. Definitely a favorite SNL skit of mine!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Random life update. Because of BC I'm learning how to crochet. It's kinda fun, but you have to really pay attention to where you are... I'm not sure I like having to pay attention. I'm also still working on wifes valentines day skirt. I'm finally learning how to correctly use both my sewing machine and my fancy new (to me) camera. Both have so many features I had no idea about. Most of them quite useful. It's almost like someone had used each before and thought of handy improvements to add to make things easier.
> 
> The other day I wrote to a friend I hadn't talked to in years. Not sure if she'll ever right back but it's really nice to get off my chest. I know I'm good on my side. I do feel bad about the whole thing though... I was a royal asshole, haha... imagine that! I guess you guys don't actually see that side of me much. I really am a prick most of the time. I'm all happy on the phone and on the internet, but in person I can be pissy.
> 
> ...




I would give my old lady a string tied in a loop and tell her its a skirt.
Maybe thats why I dont have an old lady lol



Dud Iv seen you post some subtle yet deep jabs lol Im thinking of one in particular right now... Others not so subtle haha those are good too.



Trees, I have a few pict to share tomorrow.



Awesome bro  Iv never done acupuncture either. Have fun and lets us know what the hoopla is all about.



4x4 I fixed my truck today! FUCK YEAH! I got stuck in some deep mud on purpose,,, just so I could use the 4x4 lol
Rotor cap and an ignition module did the trick  replacing the fuel pump and filter ended up being things that REALLY needed to be done anyway  Just need to change the oil and this thing will go anywhere. 
I heart my truck.





Really sorry to hear that Jig  
Good thing is, it sounds like ALL of his symptoms can be treated with cannabis. Does he partake? If not, help him realize how beneficial this could be for him.
Best of luck, apparently I got plenty to spare ATM as you know.
Iv been eating very well since moving out to the farm, only sickness Iv felt in over a year was do to hangover. I feel really good though I cant gain weight to save my life. Im plenty active.



Dude that is insane! More power to that mofo!





Im a.... fuck it.


[video=youtube;nagmHwb-n7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nagmHwb-n7U[/video]




See what I did there.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here you go. Surprisingly it didn't smell too bad in that spot. Must be drafty... it was fucking freezing.
> 
> I'm actually quite sad as tomorrow I do my final inspection. I didn't exactly love doing it, but it's usually a little sad to close the chapter on something.
> 
> View attachment 2537572View attachment 2537577View attachment 2537571



Holy shit. Not fit for inspection IMO! 
And yes, the old man is a very tidy person, he most definitely got it from his father.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

I started with Acupuncture last year for my back and knees. I thought it was great, made me nod off to sleep most of the time. Then the women suggested Biopuncture, which is what I have done every month now. It's similar to acupuncture in that it uses the same points of entry for the needles, but she uses a hypodermic needle that is as thin as an acupunture needle. They then inject you with homeopathic medicine at those points. Not sure if it's a placebo thing, but it enable me to continue with my training regime.

EDIT: The woman who does mine is from Russia, she has amazingly been doing this for nearly 20 years. Yet no scientific trial have been done to prove it right so it's not recognised by bmedicine field as being 100% legit, although many doctors in the US are now using it and seeing great results.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Here you go. Surprisingly it didn't smell too bad in that spot. Must be drafty... it was fucking freezing.
> 
> I'm actually quite sad as tomorrow I do my final inspection. I didn't exactly love doing it, but it's usually a little sad to close the chapter on something.
> 
> View attachment 2537572View attachment 2537577View attachment 2537571


WTF Happened here? Looks like my apt when I was younger. Needs more beer cans and skateboards though.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 22, 2013)

DST said:


> I started with Acupuncture last year for my back and knees. I thought it was great, made me nod off to sleep most of the time. Then the women suggested Biopuncture, which is what I have done every month now. It's similar to acupuncture in that it uses the same points of entry for the needles, but she uses a hypodermic needle that is as thin as an acupunture needle. They then inject you with homeopathic medicine at those points. Not sure if it's a placebo thing, but it enable me to continue with my training regime.
> 
> EDIT: The woman who does mine is from Russia, she has amazingly been doing this for nearly 20 years. Yet no scientific trial have been done to prove it right so it's not recognised by bmedicine field as being 100% legit, although many doctors in the US are now using it and seeing great results.


I love how healthy medicine and the most effective ones are never tested or the results are revoked in the prove to be positive.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2013)

If it aint big pharma, it aint worth shit Bass eh! yeh right!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

Ya what is the deal with that house or appt?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

EPIC post whodat. I like it.

The biopuncture scares me a tiny big, but I'm sure it's good stuff. Needles don't freak me out. Needles shooting stuff into me, not my favorite thing. See dentist story. 

Haha worm. I've known quite a few people who's apartments looked like this. And like you said, with more beer cans and skateboards. There was usually a surfboard tossed in the corner as well. This place is just one of the houses I inspect for a 'job' I'm doing. I inspected forclosures for a year or so, haven't done it in a while, but helping out a friend who just had a kid. Get to drive all over my mountain, taking pics of peoples houses as the look out the window wondering who the fuck I am. Sometimes they come out to yell at me. And sometimes when the houses are vacant I get to go inside.... like this house in question.

I'm inspecting the final property today and quite busted up about it.

I took some pics this morning of my plants:

SD #1


SD #2


Chernobyl #1, 2, 3


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

Plants are looking much bushier man they seem to be really settled in now and taking off. 

Ah inspecting foreclosures it all makes sense now. A friend of mine cleans out bank owned properties and does maintenance on them. Some times he finds some cool shit, found a couple shotguns in a safe one time, a lawnmower, some grow gear, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Feb 23, 2013)

I bet there have been some interesting encounters with the neighbors of these properties you photograph. hah

The plants are looking like they have taken root quite well mi amigo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I bet there have been some interesting encounters with the neighbors of these properties you photograph. hah
> 
> The plants are looking like they have taken root quite well mi amigo.


Wassup man, did you the LebronX "corks"? i'm gonna pass on the 300- 600+ price and get the White foams next week.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

My favorite is the guy who comes out the house in his pj's at noon yellng at me... "Hey Who the fuck are you? What the fuck you taking pictures for?"

"I'm taking pictures for the bank"

"Oh... well, you'll get your fucking money you blood suckers."

"I don't actually work for a bank bud. I just take pictures."

"Oh, well tell them they'll get their fucking money those blood suckers."

"Ok."

Drive off. Sometimes I'd say something funny... but most of the time that was more trouble than it was worth. Mostly if there are neighbors of a vacant house they just get really excited when they think someone is looking at it to buy it. They come out "Hey, you like the house." "sorry just taking pics for the bank" ahhhhhhh the disappointment.

Some fucking lush houses out there vacant. And I got the key MUahahahaha. If I was shady I'd be living in one of them. Shit some of them have been vacant for over 3 years. Big nice houses with lake views too. Not sure what real estate people are doing keeping them all vacant. Such a mess.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Some fucking lush houses out there vacant. And I got the key MUahahahaha. If I was shady I'd be living in one of them. Shit some of them have been vacant for over 3 years. Big nice houses with lake views too. Not sure what real estate people are doing keeping them all vacant. Such a mess.


Couple of different reasons. If they dropped them on the market at one time the market would tank even worse. The bank didn't want to write off the loss and title problems.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a friend who does the final posting before the sheriff shows up. He always has some crazy stories. When I was looking at property there was a guy holding some house hostage waiting for the bank to pay him to move. He thought I was a cop or something. lol. He was threatening to take all the wiring and solar unless he got $$$ Really nice property with 2 houses but this guy was Not going to go away peacefully.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

That reminds me of the place I went that was gutted with all the wires taken. They took everything that wasn't drywall. Was a nice property (if you like the middle of nowhere desert), huge house. Gated property long driveway. I'm pulling up thinking someone had been there since my last visit. Tripped me out.

I can't imagine how irate that guy would have been thinking you were there to take his home. Peeps get mad enough at me just driving by snapping a pic. 

I sure do want to get another property in this market.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 23, 2013)

looks like your getting well adjusted to the sit back toke n watch style of soil growing  haha they look great Jig.

Im kind of looking for a cheap foreclosed home right now.... kind of. has to be the right one for the right deal


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello family today I called my brother and asked him: if I can barrow 50$. He was quick to say I don't have it.so,I sent him a picture of my dryed crop.he was quick to run over like a kid in a candy store thinking he was about to get a free sample.lol sorry brother it will be 20$ a gram I


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

ok family on to the next one. On the left is jack herer &the right is grapefruit diesel. Only two plants this time jigs. Home made trillis under a 1000watt hps. I plan on veg for 3 weeks. I hope she will fill in by that time.light is 18 inches away from trillis.this is my second attempt at a scrog.all help will be welcome.I do have a granddaddy purp I can put in so what do you think.?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I think you'll probably fill that screen before 3 weeks. Plus you want to think about how much they'll stretch once you go to 12/12. I def think that's enough plants, don't need the gd purp.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello family today I called my brother and asked him: if I can barrow 50$. He was quick to say I don't have it.so,I sent him a picture of my dryed crop.he was quick to run over like a kid in a candy store thinking he was about to get a free sample.lol sorry brother it will be 20$ a gram I



Damn, thats cold.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok jigs ill leave the gdp for the next grow.I think I'll sit on my dj short for a lil bit jigs. I wonder how much of the smell will come back while it cure?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok jigs ill leave the gdp for the next grow.I think I'll sit on my dj short for a lil bit jigs. I wonder how much of the smell will come back while it cure?


What DJ Short strain(s) do you have?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

999 I have the dj short blue moonshine.I've had it for the last 4 years now.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> 999 I have the dj short blue moonshine.I've had it for the last 4 years now.


Ok I think u mentioned that.
My memory is shitty.
How do u like her?

I have DJs GK and BB
flowered the GK 2x on 2rd now, and the BB is 1st run
Both from clone
The BB seems to grow taller with same leaf deformities (ph dependant) same stockiness while my GK is between that and the Urkles height.
The BB seems fussy with the leaf color never being perfect, whereas the GK is dark green, both r bushy and need lots of defoliation during flowering.
GK makes dense colorful great smelling/tasting buds that pack a nice punch.

I am so glad when I moved and lost all my genetics I was able to save her.
She was so f'd up that I cant believe she made it.

I took clones from her now that she is big and those clones passed her up and are all flowering with new clones rooted already.
Oh did I mention she roots like a weed?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 23, 2013)

thats one I would love to work with


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> thats one I would love to work with


The moonshine, or the GK or BB lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> The moonshine, or the GK or BB lol.


the moonshine


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> the moonshine


Me too man.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

It was out of stock for a while but now its back.the hard part is not cutting early


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

The smell won't get much more than it is after about 30 days cure. Hopefully it will start stinking by then. I know how that smell makes people go wild.

Wife gone for the night. 6pm... it's time to light this place up. I swear if I win the lottery I'm buying a big ass compound where we can all live and do our thing. Would be cool to roll down to the 600 club and chill with the homies. One day lol... we'll all figure it out.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The smell won't get much more than it is after about 30 days cure. Hopefully it will start stinking by then. I know how that smell makes people go wild.
> 
> Wife gone for the night. 6pm... it's time to light this place up. I swear if I win the lottery I'm buying a big ass compound where we can all live and do our thing. Would be cool to roll down to the 600 club and chill with the homies. One day lol... we'll all figure it out.


Sounds like a plan...winning is the hard part.
If I win Ill get the compound.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Let me know where to park my horse jigs and I'm there lol.I was thinking the same thing 30 days.some of the buds have no smell and some do I think I messed up somewhere but they look so damn pretty.this will be the first time I cure for so long.as for smoking in the house....I have a 3 foot scrubber with an 8 inch fan in the house lol no smell no worries be happy


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess I need to play the lotery to play. I don't buy tickets. I figure I'll just get lucky and invest in something really good, or meet someone and start a bad ass business that runs itself. Or my wife will do something awesome... but then I don't know if she'd let me spend her money the way I please.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Grow and read.the deYou see that's why I love this room.so many tec ideas and skills.I'm learning everytime I come here. And defoilage? I tink o would like to read more on that it may help me out.I also have an eye oncali connections bubba pre 98 dead head and a skunk kush .


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I guess I need to play the lotery to play. I don't buy tickets. I figure I'll just get lucky and invest in something really good, or meet someone and start a bad ass business that runs itself. Or my wife will do something awesome... but then I don't know if she'd let me spend her money the way I please.


I never won in the lottery so I quit playing.
my girl still does though, maybe one day she will win.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wife came home walked in the house and said what thebhell is that smell? I said I'm workin here. She said I can smell it outside dumb ass.. so like the man I am I replied "your mother" well I was on the couch that night lol


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 23, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Wife came home walked in the house and said what thebhell is that smell? I said I'm workin here. She said I can smell it outside dumb ass.. so like the man I am I replied "your mother" well I was on the couch that night lol


When my girl and I argue these days she goes on the couch.
I have back problems, and if she cant sleep by me then she can sleep on da couch lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol I told her one time we were argueing I told her u in time out no sex for you for 2 weeks


----------



## supchaka (Feb 23, 2013)

Ive had japanese acupuncture, they go really shallow on the needles. Did nothing for me with 4 different visits. I did give it awhile before I said it didnt work. Ive heard the chinese version sticks the needles deep and I think thats probably what I need but I havent tried it.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 23, 2013)

You wanna try it ask your doctor to schedule you a full body EMG.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Lol I told her one time we were argueing I told her u in time out no sex for you for 2 weeks


I wouldnt be able to hold out for 2 weeks lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 24, 2013)

Tuesday will be 15 weeks. For both baby... and me.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 24, 2013)

the baby's in better shape.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

Man that sux, but its for the better good!

After the kids were born, so was the idea of replacement therapy(oral sex) lol. For some reason the dr said no sex for like 3 weeks??
Just a thought.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah its like that when she having a baby.dr told me at his office no sex for the next 8 weeks.I said to my wife u will find me at the strip club every night for the next 8weeks


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yeah its like that when she having a baby.dr told me at his office no sex for the next 8 weeks.I said to my wife u will find me at the strip club every night for the next 8weeks


lol you're fucked up Shit glad we have Pornhub for those hard days


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Tuesday will be 15 weeks. For both baby... and me.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2013)

Guess im gonna have to adopt  My girl does not like any kind of cream :/ Loves to handle it just can´t cope with the consequence. Damn it can be frustrating 
And damn Jigfresh congratz! I think i can pull some memory of us speaking about breeding(Not plants). Im happy for you  We are waiting to be processed for help. Its become free again! Last year if you wanted help getting a baby it was minimum 2000$ with 30% chance. That law lasted a year.
Have fun


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Tuesday will be 15 weeks. For both baby... and me.


do you feel any stronger?...

15 weeks,dam.....1-2 days and a good wind will do me in..


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2013)

genuity said:


> do you feel any stronger?...
> 
> 15 weeks,dam.....1-2 days and a good wind will do me in..


I would use that extra energy to work out.
I have noticed strength gains in the gym during "dry spells"


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2013)

Well in my house I'd throw it in her ass but that's probably not allowed for you over there either in which case I'd say my old lady is gonna have a sore jaw. She's gonna jerk it or suck it and for the sake of getting back to her business, I think she'd choose the latter! Ahh I love her so!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Or you could always Ride the Turtle.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 24, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Or you could always Ride the Turtle.


You playing world of warcraft? LOL That immediately popped in my head


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> You playing world of warcraft? LOL That immediately popped in my head


I played it once for about 10 minutes then gave it away on craigslist the same day.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2013)

stickin it in the bum....&....turtleheads

whats going on in here??????...lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

You guys are too funny. I guess I asked for it though. Off to get poked with a bunch of needles later. Planning on making some tea for the plants today.

Things are going pretty well.

Good luck to Mrs. DST! (she's interviewing for director of her company today)


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Guess im gonna have to adopt  My girl does not like any kind of cream :/ Loves to handle it just can´t cope with the consequence. Damn it can be frustrating
> And damn Jigfresh congratz! I think i can pull some memory of us speaking about breeding(Not plants). Im happy for you  We are waiting to be processed for help. Its become free again! Last year if you wanted help getting a baby it was minimum 2000$ with 30% chance. That law lasted a year.
> Have fun


Hey bro, it's good to see you around. So what's this? You're adopting? We are gonna do that too... feel free to drop any knowledge or experience or whatever about the issue here. It will help me out and the rest of them will have to deal.  I'm sure things are worlds different in our countries, but info can't hurt I don't think. Thanks for stopping by it's good to see you. Glad you are still around. And good luck with everything going on with you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow Jig, the similarities between what you are going to do as a couple, and what me and mine a planning for are crazy.My girl was a foster child and bounced around and never got adopted, but wanted to. She also have 5 brother n sisters that went through that too. Two of which are still in fostercare. So we decided that when we decide to have kids we would still adopt when we had the space and were ready.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Dude, I want to adopt every single kid out there. Anyone ever looked at the kids age 15 and up available for adoption? Talk about a heart breaker. They are all just cute normal kids who don't have a family. They are into computers, and running, and science. I can't even fucking type anymore.

When we are old and mad wealthy I think the plan will be to adopt 2 or 3 older kids every year. Give them a shot at things. Give them a place to have holiday meals, and give them someone to call on the phone when they are really happy, or sad. I feel so lucky to have a family. And it breaks my heart that there are so many without one.

EDIT: fuck me... just looked at a few profiles of kids. I can't believe they split up siblings. Shit, I gotta stop....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2013)

i think about it all the time jig, her youngest bro n sis are 16, and twins. but they'll be off to college next year hopefully, they live with an ok lady. and OK is really all i can. I too am lucky to have the family i have. Because my girl is not so lucky, seriously. On her birthday her grandma call and ask for all kinds of favors my lady is a do-girl she hates saying no and never said happy birthday, her mom never called and said happy birthday but my mom, grandma and brother did. And as far as a functioning family, this is the exact opposite. Yea, i'm lucky for my fam. Going to get a eye test for contacts in a few, i wear glasses now, been wearing for two years my vision is fucked im ready to get these glasses off.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

It's nice your girls siblings have her... and you. And it's nice for your girl to have a bit of a family in yours. My wife talks to her parents and all is well, but they can be difficult sometimes. It's always nice for her to talk to my parents, cuz no matter what they just love the hell out their daughter in law.

EDIT: Be free from the glasses bro. I bet it will feel good to take them off.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's nice your girls siblings have her... and you. And it's nice for your girl to have a bit of a family in yours. My wife talks to her parents and all is well, but they can be difficult sometimes. It's always nice for her to talk to my parents, cuz no matter what they just love the hell out their daughter in law.
> 
> EDIT: Be free from the glasses bro. I bet it will feel good to take them off.


 You said the word..... Adopt.... beware the system and its cruelty, there are still a few ways to make things better from the inside. Please talk to me about if before you do, if ever you seriously plan to adopt.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm well aware of how shitty adoption can be. Really anything in life can be a total nightmare. Peeps go to the doctor to have a tumor removed and end up getting a leg cut off. Peeps go on a cruise and one of them slips off the edge, other one is tried for murder. Parents abuse their babies, peeps torture animals, adopted kids kill their parents, biological kids kill their parents. Peeps start wars, peeps hurt others for no reason. We could go on and on and on.

I'd rather focus on things that are good. There are a lot of good kids who need parents. The system may be fucked up but it doesn't change the fact that I have a whole shit load of LOVE in my heart that I'd love to give to a kid with no family.

I've heard the horror stories and I don't care. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Acupuncture was something else. The only thing I can really compare to it to is when I used to drop E pills. I kept feeling more and more strange feelings washing over me. I could feel energies swirling and blockages becoming unblocked. I could even tell where the meridians were going. She said I should be an Accupuncturer. It's wild how I could feel that stuff. She put a pin in foot and I could feel it in my gut. My knee feels all funny in a good way. My gut feels like it used to 10 years ago. I will be going back.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Acupuncture was something else. The only thing I can really compare to it to is when I used to drop E pills. I kept feeling more and more strange feelings washing over me. I could feel energies swirling and blockages becoming unblocked. I could even tell where the meridians were going. She said I should be an Accupuncturer. It's wild how I could feel that stuff. She put a pin in foot and I could feel it in my gut. My knee feels all funny in a good way. My gut feels like it used to 10 years ago. I will be going back.


I didn't get shit out of mine so I'm assuming you must have had Chinese flavor?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2013)

I should add, your description didn't actually make it sound enjoyable, kinda scary to me! Just the fact you felt something makes me want to try lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah it was the chinese kind. I forgot a guy named Jon also rubbed my belly for a while. First time for that. I told her how sensitive I was though (it was a lady doctor) and she used the kids needles on me... so I didn't get the big ones. These ones were soooooo damn skinny. Anyhow, she put like 6 in each foot. 3 in my knee, 1 in each hand, 1 in my left writst, 1 in the center of my chest, and 1 in the center of my forehead. Did I mention my arms, from my chest to shoulders to finger tips got all buzzy near the end. It was what reminded me most about doing drugs. Just an odd warm buzz on my arms.

She also put peppermint on my neck for aroma type stuff. Oh, and I had heat lamps on my knee and stomach. It was something.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2013)

hey...........peeps ant neva hurt nobody................


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

HAhaha... peeps is sweet!

Oh... got some greif from my wife about the past subject. I didn't want to share in case it was TMI for her... but she wanted the truth to be known... that she is still taking care of her man.  Okay, that's enough on that.

You see ufc 157 Gman?


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2013)

haha.....

you know i did,had a nice lil party........and if all the females go hard like that,then mr.white needs to kick it in to gear....
them women was some of the best fighting i have seen in a min.

i she her doing that to a few of the men in the same class as her.
it will never happen,but i can see it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

A local pot club offers free acupuncture and I was thinking about going. You have Inspired me to give it a shot.  They also do hypnotherapy and meditation class's.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Acupuncture was something else. The only thing I can really compare to it to is when I used to drop E pills. I kept feeling more and more strange feelings washing over me. I could feel energies swirling and blockages becoming unblocked. I could even tell where the meridians were going. She said I should be an Accupuncturer. It's wild how I could feel that stuff. She put a pin in foot and I could feel it in my gut. My knee feels all funny in a good way. My gut feels like it used to 10 years ago. I will be going back.


The way u describe the acupuncture thing made me think of this:

I had a crazy experience last night.
Well not that crazy, but been smoking same weed for a few months for the most part.
Decided to try some junk I grew outside that went nowhere.
I tried my OD Dr Atomic NL that flowered for 3 mos
The high hit me in 30 sec and started to biuld
!st my butt started to vibrate and went up my back.
Then my legs had a wave of heat flow up then to my back.
My heart beat sped up, and my ears started ringing.
I was lying down for bed btw.
I closed my eyes and felt like floating or something.
I had to take the covers off(61* in my house and I had shorts on, and was still hot.
Pretty cool.
I will try her again tonight and see if it was a one time thing or not.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know who posted that originally, but it looks like something finfaggy would post.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

genuity said:


> haha.....
> 
> you know i did,had a nice lil party........and if all the females go hard like that,then mr.white needs to kick it in to gear....
> them women was some of the best fighting i have seen in a min.
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure she'd armbar a few guys... but like you said, no one would ever take that. Only 2 outcomes, you got beat by a girl... or you just beat up a girl. Can't win.

That carmouche chick had some skills. I thought she was gonna do it when she was on her back. Rousy must be pretty tough. I would have liked to see another round, but I was impressed with how long she lasted. Still undecided on whether I think being a one trick pony is cool or lame. Probably both. I mean it's amazing how good she is at that one submission, but don't it get boring.

One cool thing though... there are little girls all over asking dad if they can learn MMA.

As for the other fights... the first couple with guys i didn't know were pretty good. McGee was it, that was a cool fucking submission with the leg. They were all tangled up and he looks over and sees that foot sitting there and his eyes lit up!!!! He snatched that ankle like it was food and he was starving. Other dude is lucky he didn't tear his hammy in half. Lol... in the post fight he said he did rip a kids hammy off doing that. I would imagine that is a bad muscle to tear.

And I love machida's style. Apparently no one else does with all the booing. To me it's the most badass stance, just saying... "Come on in.... hit me... try it", haha... and no one wants to.

Fabers a bit lame to me.



wormdrive66 said:


> A local pot club offers free acupuncture and I was thinking about going. You have Inspired me to give it a shot.  They also do hypnotherapy and meditation class's.


I think it's a good thing. I'm beyond sensitive plus a pussy to match... and it didn't hurt me. Of course they used little needles. That's a pretty cool service. I'd be warry of free hypnotherapy. End up talking like a chicken lol. Medidtation is really cool. Stated that last year and made a huge difference when I do it. When I do it twice a day, I feel like on cloud nine. Shit doesn't even come close to effecting me. I feel like a monk... just all chill.



Thundercat said:


> I don't know who posted that originally, but it looks like something finfaggy would post.


Are you in the right thread TC? what?

EDIT: Nevermind. I guess the trash gets cleaned up quickly when you got a mod lurking your thread.

Thanks bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Only 2 outcomes, you got beat by a girl... or you just beat up a girl. Can't win.

*Lol exactly


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Forgot to mention today's "Glad I'm Me" moment. When I drove down my mountain this morning I saw a guy picking stuff up on the side of the road. Thought it kinda odd as I didn't see a car anywhere that would be his. Went on my way not thinking about it too much. That was around 10:30am. On my way home around 1:00 I saw him about halfway down the mountain still picking shit up. I stopped to chat, offer him some water. He walks down our road about once a week, it's 12 miles. He collects cans and bottles to recycle them for money. He's staying with a friend who charges him $2 a day to sleep there. He needed money for tonight so he was out walking. He walks all the way down and hitches back up. Dude was like 20 years old or something.

Glad I've never had to worry about scraping up $2.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Last point before I chill in the cat house. It would be a pleasure to meet all of you guys one day. I really like you all. Great bunch of guys hanging around here. (and possibly some ladies lurking?)


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Last point before I chill in the cat house. It would be a pleasure to meet all of you guys one day. I really like you all. Great bunch of guys hanging around here. (and possibly some ladies lurking?)


I love hanging around on a few of the threads around here.
Hanging out with you and others on here in person would be cool.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Last point before I chill in the cat house. It would be a pleasure to meet all of you guys one day. I really like you all. Great bunch of guys hanging around here. (and possibly some ladies lurking?)


I think we all would have made quite a cool community if we all lived in say 1860's. Who would be the sheriff? Damn this weed is good.........


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I think we all would have made quite a cool community if we all lived in say 1860's. Who would be the sheriff? Damn this weed is good.........


What u smoking on Sherriff?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> What u smoking on Sherriff?


No way not me. Sampling the Blue Dream.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> No way not me. Sampling the Blue Dream.


Lol.
Uplifting happy weed?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Lol.
> Uplifting happy weed?


Really spacey, fucks with your balance. I keep almost falling down.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Really spacey, fucks with your balance. I keep almost falling down.


Lol like tequila weed


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Ha, Blue Dream had me on a trip a couple years ago. Our friend who lost the Banana brought over a J of Blue Dream. I was sober at the time and hadn't smoked in maybe 2 months. He smoked half the joint and forgot the other half at my place. After he left I thought it'd be a good idea to smoke the other half. BUAHAHAHA.... BAD IDEA!!!!! Having a fucking meltdown/ breakdown freaking out about how life is rushing by and I'm fucking it all up and I seriously thought i'd never be sober again. I kept telling myself "It's just the weed... it's just the weed..." Definitely gets your head.

And that balance thing is crazy. It's like being on mad pain pills.

Hmmm... I'm guessin whodat would be sheriff, lol. No idea why, but yeah.

I was just talking to wife about what I want to do with life. Long story and besides the point here. In that talk I said that one thing I know is that I like being around people. For liking being around people I sure have ended up in an odd situation. All secluded and shit up in the mountains with a bunch of cats. Anyhow, while I would like to do things with lots of folks in the future... for right now it's really cool to be able to hang with you lot.

It's enjoyable to share life with other people. Whether on the internet or in person. Thanks for letting me share and sharing with me. 

We just meditated. I feel great. Thanks for the reminder worm!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I seriously thought i'd never be sober again. I kept telling myself "It's just the weed... it's just the weed..." Definitely gets your head.


That happens every time I smoke, what are you talking about.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ha, Blue Dream had me on a trip a couple years ago. Our friend who lost the Banana brought over a J of Blue Dream. I was sober at the time and hadn't smoked in maybe 2 months. He smoked half the joint and forgot the other half at my place. After he left I thought it'd be a good idea to smoke the other half. BUAHAHAHA.... BAD IDEA!!!!! Having a fucking meltdown/ breakdown freaking out about how life is rushing by and I'm fucking it all up and I seriously thought i'd never be sober again. I kept telling myself "It's just the weed... it's just the weed..." Definitely gets your head.
> 
> And that balance thing is crazy. It's like being on mad pain pills.
> 
> ...


and then you find yourself surrounded by people and just want to escape. In realizing both sides of the scenario simultaniously you also realize the Balance you were asking about. In all things. There is a middle point, a middle area.... and zones of too much or too little. And with all things you may want to weigh balance on, be reminded that they themselves align to balance the equation of our lives . A Bit drinking here. but you catch my drift right?
I gotta smoke this here real quick...... mmmmm eggs and sausage... Sometimes RIU is really all the socialization I need too, and it prevents me from (hmmmm applesauce n sausage yeah  ) uhhhh socializing with the wrong crowds...

Smoke, Sizzle, mmmmm


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

I absolutely feel you on that TLD. I sure as hell don't get heated while reading the boards like I do when I go out in public.

Food sounds good. mmmmmmm


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello fam how's everyone doing.I'm thinking about changing a few things around but I feel I need to run it by you guys first because I trust y'all.ok I'm thinking about covering my 4x4 table and put 5 inch net pots for a total of 16 pots.I'll be able to feed the girls more often and the roots can grow as much as they want.I'll take larger clones to start with in rockwool cubes.I guess you can call it a bucket table and I can flood more often so what do you think?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

What's things like right now? I mean that sounds good to me. Not much veg time needed when you have 1 plant per sq.ft. As long as you can make some healthy clones sounds like a plan. I personally think more smaller plants is 'better' than less bigger plants.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh by the way jigs how's that family and wife.all is well I pray.kids grow fast.I remember when my son was born...the best day in my life.now he is 15 and stand 6'1 I need some stock in shoes for him lol eats me out of house and home.true story I baked a whole chicken one Sunday and he took half of the chicken and ate it with rice and veggies.he look T me and said pop that hit the spot.lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What's things like right now? I mean that sounds good to me. Not much veg time needed when you have 1 plant per sq.ft. As long as you can make some healthy clones sounds like a plan. I personally think more smaller plants is 'better' than less bigger plants.


My Thesis would be that its strain dependent... but now you have started Comparison grows to find out


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe BD isnt the strain for me?
I dont need any panic attacks!
Strains that make me think about my life and my mistakes etc etc...really make me feel bad not good.
I just want positive vibes and comfort..excitement and fits of laughter are nice too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah jigs I'm taking 4 inch clones from kens grand daddy purp.I'll let them veg for a good min so I can lst top and fim. I need my other trillis to be full


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha. Half a chicken is no joke. I'm gonna trip out if my kid gets taller than me.

I haven't smoked in about 24 hours so I'm gonna smoke on my 7 week dog. It's the weakest smoke I have (which isn't saying much).

Speaking of plants, my chernobyl in the pot is starting to grow finally. Looks nice, although small.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes I would be sheriff lol Offenders will be hot boxed until they pass out, then everyone can go about whatever it was they were doing... Like jury duty, except you smoke a bunch of weed with all of your friends . 

It should be a country actually... the national plant can be a cactus.

.....  this bubble is awesome.

Oh on the ufc thing,,, if a chick wants in the ring with a dude they deserve that chance, I think


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey dancer have you checked you my garden in my sig line? I run single cola plants in a flood tray, which I'm about to go from 2x4 to 4x4. I've got 25 plants in my 2x4 which is a little tight but not terrible honestly, so I'll be running prolly 40 in my 4x4 tray. I have great results usually between 20-30g a plant some times 25-35. If your thinking about coming over to the no veg side check it out. I love not having to spend time and money vegging plants, I let my clones get about 5-6 inchs tall with some roots and flower them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey dancer have you checked you my garden in my sig line? I run single cola plants in a flood tray, which I'm about to go from 2x4 to 4x4. I've got 25 plants in my 2x4 which is a little tight but not terrible honestly, so I'll be running prolly 40 in my 4x4 tray. I have great results usually between 20-30g a plant some times 25-35. If your thinking about coming over to the no veg side check it out. I love not having to spend time and money vegging plants, I let my clones get about 5-6 inchs tall with some roots and flower them.


yeah in determining a comparison method... I have come across literally Thousands of conflicted variables that would easily discredit the results :/ .... pure scientifically speaking lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 25, 2013)

lol 209 page  Man Jig I hope you know what yo're getting your self it to! Right now my daughter hates me! Step mom and daughter clash, fight thing, and then both my girls are mad at me WTF!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hey dancer have you checked you my garden in my sig line? I run single cola plants in a flood tray, which I'm about to go from 2x4 to 4x4. I've got 25 plants in my 2x4 which is a little tight but not terrible honestly, so I'll be running prolly 40 in my 4x4 tray. I have great results usually between 20-30g a plant some times 25-35. If your thinking about coming over to the no veg side check it out. I love not having to spend time and money vegging plants, I let my clones get about 5-6 inchs tall with some roots and flower them.



Those are some great numbers


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol 209 page  Man Jig I hope you know what yo're getting your self it to! Right now my daughter hates me! Step mom and daughter clash, fight thing, and then both my girls are mad at me WTF!


Not a like for the drama, but I can appreciate women problems.
I hope it all works out!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bro, it's good to see you around. So what's this? You're adopting? We are gonna do that too... feel free to drop any knowledge or experience or whatever about the issue here. It will help me out and the rest of them will have to deal.  I'm sure things are worlds different in our countries, but info can't hurt I don't think. Thanks for stopping by it's good to see you. Glad you are still around. And good luck with everything going on with you.


Haha we are not going to adopt just yet. It was thinking about the going without 'any' for such a long time  (Damn im having trouble expressing myself 
Actually today my girl is going to get a screening in of the oviduct (Dont know if this is right) The egg leaders lol. As of now we are both at god health.
I got checked and i mean the avg. sperm count is 45Million and i was closer to 60Millioon. Actually thought it was me. So now we wait for todays result and if everything is ok. I think its the next step. Insemination.
I now adopting is a beautiful and god thing to do, i would love to take a child out off a childrens home and into a loving family. I just really want my own blood if that gives meaning.
Wow it is so nice to be back. Its a whole lotta work right now, so i dont have the time i want to just chill out the forums. I bought a house and the electric is just fucked up. Kitchen, garage and outdoor lights all in 1 16amps. The god thing is now it will be done proper with the grow having its own circuit 
Thank you so much for the kind words. Making me feel amongst friends.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yes I would be sheriff lol Offenders will be hot boxed until they pass out, then everyone can go about whatever it was they were doing... Like jury duty, except you smoke a bunch of weed with all of your friends .
> 
> It should be a country actually... the national plant can be a cactus.
> 
> ...


Im a big fan of MMA. My friends dont really care to much. But when they saw Rousey vs Carmouche, they were like WTF How unbelievably cool!
Think she will have trouble finding a male opponent. Who would wanna loose that fight?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey jigs i its been a few days and I've been plucking the large fan leaves off and its a big difference. I don't think I'll be vegging for 3 weeks lol I'll post pictures soon. 4*4 trellis in 4*4 tent 1000watter over a jack herer and grapefruit diesel


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah man... not much veg time on plants like that. Probably switch to 12/12 in the next few days. We'll see what's up in the pics.



HydroGp said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words. Making me feel amongst friends.


It's because you are amongst friends here.  Glad you are back around. You express yourself all right in english....only one issue: good = not bad, god = the big spirit in the sky.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank good. I feel so god  Ill get it one day  Think things just go to quick sometimes.
Just saw in the news. Cannabis growers in DK providing for themselves, has exploded. The police wont really do nothing as it is for personal use and not supporting Rockers and Gangs. lol they actually mean when you go over 1000w then it is growing with sales intention. Wow that is good news.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

lolz thank godness


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Jig, just dropping a little HHB on yaz! Hope you're having a good day, bru.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2013)

Morning guys, just taking my morning trip to see "THE Doctor" thought I'd say hey. Hope you guys all have a great day!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys what's going on jigs.just want to say jigs ur wright I checked my jars today and all I can say is wow only a week in jars and smelling like a horse ass lol so good


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

Uhm horse ass  Is your cow meat also containing horse? Its all over the media in DK. Butchers have mixed cow and horse for many years without telling. Now horse meat sales has gone way up. Strange world.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 27, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Uhm horse ass  Is your cow meat also containing horse? Its all over the media in DK. Butchers have mixed cow and horse for many years without telling. Now horse meat sales has gone way up. Strange world.


At least it's actual Meat. I still say there is no actual meat in taco bell beef, it's like meat substitute or something.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> At least it's actual Meat. I still say there is no actual meat in taco bell beef, it's like meat substitute or something.



Pink slime, banned in UK but being served to our children in school lunch programs. There is just so much wrong with things today, being informed is practically depressing, but Im a happy camper.

[video=youtube;QScaPlvJ8DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QScaPlvJ8DE[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> At least it's actual Meat. I still say there is no actual meat in taco bell beef, it's like meat substitute or something.


I worked for Taco Bell for a time.
The meat comes in frozen bags.
U place the bags in a pot of water with a rack and they boil to warm up.
The shit grosses me out now, and I wont eat there!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

In the comments, this is another giant issue... Fucking swat raiding organic co-ops... Craziness, I dont know whats going on.

"*Pink Slime is fine with the FDA, but a SWAT team came to&#65279; close a raw milk co-op"*


[video=youtube;avkFUBzHSw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avkFUBzHSw8[/video]


----------



## ghb (Feb 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> There is just so much wrong with things today, being informed is practically depressing, but Im a happy camper.
> 
> [video=youtube;QScaPlvJ8DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QScaPlvJ8DE[/video]


i would have to agree it's all down to money unfortunately, the root of all evil.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry for the vid dump jig, this is just an issue that really hits home with me.

[video=youtube;ijKHMrtASyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijKHMrtASyA[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

I know they have made it almost possible for small growers to get the certified organic seal from the F***ing Dumb Asses....I mean FDA
MJ is just another veggie caught in the crossfire it seems.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad the stink is there Jojo.... I hope all the folks like it.

Freak freely whodat. I don't like it either. I never ate school lunch and would never subject my child to that. It's disgusting for people who can't afford any other way.

And it makes perfect sense that they would raid organic co-ops. They aren't giving the govt ANY money. Shut that shit down!!!

So some things going on with the one big plant. It's stem is mighty purple and some of the leaves are kinda turning purple a bit. Seems like a deficiency. None of the other plants are showing it at all. I guess I should post a pic. So lazy today.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Glad the stink is there Jojo.... I hope all the folks like it.
> 
> Freak freely whodat. I don't like it either. I never ate school lunch and would never subject my child to that. It's disgusting for people who can't afford any other way.
> 
> ...


Maybe it just wants to show off?
Purple stems are a phosphorous deficiency if its not a genetic or environmental thing though.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 27, 2013)

Could it be stress giving red stems? I have a mother plant turned a god redish everywhere after i took clones yesterday. Could also be the flush a couple of days prior to the cutting ?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 27, 2013)

I've treated the two big ones the same way and they are in the same soil with the same water and tea. The little ones have all been treated the same as each other as well. I have to get going, see you guys tomorrow. I'll get pics then... nothing really going on aside from that little color display, and I'm not too worried about it.

have a good night all


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thinking about ordering a skunk breed any ideas of which one to order? And I still have my eye on that cail connection deadhead & headbang plus pre98 bubbakush


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Thinking about ordering a skunk breed any ideas of which one to order? And I still have my eye on that cail connection deadhead & headbang plus pre98 bubbakush


I liked My Hindu Skunk, except that she seemed to attract mites.
Fruity smell and taste got color in the cold and long lasting high.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

I got absolutely no help on that. I did Hindu Skunk as well... it was my first grow, and it kinda sucked. Are you looking for a particular high, or a strong smell? If you want a stinky smelling plant I'd suggest you try Cheese or a cheese cross. That shit stinks. Has a good high too.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeh, but you get horses in your beef over here, lmfao....


whodatnation said:


> Pink slime, banned in UK but being served to our children in school lunch programs. There is just so much wrong with things today, being informed is practically depressing, but Im a happy camper.
> 
> [video=youtube;QScaPlvJ8DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QScaPlvJ8DE[/video]


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2013)

so many yrs of eatin PS BEEF,i can not stand the taste of real beef.....it is sad tho.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 28, 2013)

Gross!
How can you prefer a McGutBomb to a nicely rubbed and seared steak?
Are you just comparing burger to burger? Even still, I'll take a triple prime from Ruby Tuesday any day over a quarter pounder with cheese! That is sad, I want to throw up for you 
mornin'


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2013)

i don't like when burger places half cook my shit, i want it well done.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice no ones talking about strangling me over here. 

I have slowly gotten rid of most of my nasty tastes. I used to really prefer fake borderline (if not full blown) gross food. I still prefer Kraft mac n cheese to home made mac n cheese. But most other things I just can't eat anymore. If I do get fast food these days it usually makes me slightly ill. It sucks to lose the convenience but I'll take it.

I mentioned to wife about the organic farms getting raided... it hits home extra for her because they had those kinda things all over where she grew up. Anyways she started saying "We should look into that kinda thing, with un pasteurized milk and the like."

That's where I say Woah. I'm all for eating healthy, but we don't need to get that pendulum swinging too far the other way. I can only imagine getting to the point where my body would accept nothing that wasn't basically untouched. So I could never eat at a restaraunt, or anywhere really. No thanks.

Trader Joes is good enough for me.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 28, 2013)

Strong smell tight buds and a knockout high I'm looking for


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Gross!
> How can you prefer a McGutBomb to a nicely rubbed and seared steak?
> Are you just comparing burger to burger? Even still, I'll take a triple prime from Ruby Tuesday any day over a quarter pounder with cheese! That is sad, I want to throw up for you
> mornin'


burger v burger.......got a deep freezer full of fresh cow,altho it is good,its just over the yrs,the ease/lazyness of fastfood has gotten me.
haha,dam that QP with cheese sounds good as hell,dam its still breakfast.....

now nothing beats a fresh slab on the grill,so im with ya on that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

Payday today, I'm having a steak the size of my head.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Payday today, I'm having a steak the size of my head.


beef or horse?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

As long as it's not tube. 



curious old fart said:


> beef or horse?
> 
> 
> cof


Being as it's the UK... I think it's a 50/50 shot at which one you get.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 28, 2013)

I just had this conversation with the wife the other day. Stuff that isnt meat like the pink slime is nasty as hell, however something that is like horse I have no problem with. They aren't dirty nasty aminals, and I bet you get a ton of meat off a horse cus they are so muscular. That being said they may also be really tough for the same reason.

Jojo have you ever grown or smoked Ak47? I havn't but its supposed to have everything you want. Strong smell, tight buds, big colas, and a knock out high! It might be a good choice, and if you havn't grown it before, I always suggest people grow white widow atleast once cus its become one of my faves!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Sorry for the vid dump jig, this is just an issue that really hits home with me.
> 
> [video=youtube;ijKHMrtASyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijKHMrtASyA[/video]



HHB HHB

I just had some raw milk in my coffee. Twas deelish! They even sell it at the local grocery store. The less processed the food, the better imo. I don't want to be one of those people who they dig up years after they've passed, and their body is still preserved from eating so many preservatives. Course, I'm gonna get cremated, so... lol. But you know what I'm saying! We are what we eat. Go to other countries and that's all there is. I very rarely bought pasteurized milk when I lived in Spain. Hell, I think it was all raw as a matter of fact. 

Did I mention HHB? I'm gonna go get high. Hope you're having a good one, Jig!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

sadly they've taken the cheval of the shelves COF. just going to see what looks good when i see the counter. sadly the butcher i'd normally go to is closed before i can get to him post work  and not open on the way to work annoyingly.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 28, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I just had this conversation with the wife the other day. Stuff that isnt meat like the pink slime is nasty as hell, however something that is like horse I have no problem with. They aren't dirty nasty aminals, and I bet you get a ton of meat off a horse cus they are so muscular. That being said they may also be really tough for the same reason.
> 
> Jojo have you ever grown or smoked Ak47? I havn't but its supposed to have everything you want. Strong smell, tight buds, big colas, and a knock out high! It might be a good choice, and if you havn't grown it before, I always suggest people grow white widow atleast once cus its become one of my faves!


I'm sure the horses are so damn old, it's the equivalent of a 90 year old


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nmkj5gq1cQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmkj5gq1cQU[/video]
Muuuuuh Thats a big cow

The result a maryjane that weighs over a ton


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention. Tuesday marked 15 weeks of happy healthy baby action. Wife can feel it moving around now. I can a tiny tiny bit. Feels like tummy rumbling, but different. We go to the doc again monday. Then we go again 3 weeks after that I think. Should know sex by that second appt.

Thanks for the well wishes my friends.

And Jojo... I agree with Thundercat... AK47 would be a good strain. Smell, buds, high... all there. I never grew it, but smoked it a bunch.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Forgot to mention. Tuesday marked 15 weeks of happy healthy baby action. Wife can feel it moving around now. I can a tiny tiny bit. Feels like tummy rumbling, but different. We go to the doc again monday. Then we go again 3 weeks after that I think. Should know sex by that second appt.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes my friends.
> 
> And Jojo... I agree with Thundercat... AK47 would be a good strain. Smell, buds, high... all there. I never grew it, but smoked it a bunch.


The baby is doing great, and that sets the tone for the day!

And I am growing some purple AK-47 but have never grown or smoked any kind of AK b4.
So many new strains coming up in the next few months.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2013)

hell yea HHB...

i did some (cherry ak x og) not to long ago

very ease of growth,very tastey


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE how the colas leaves.... all them sugar leaves are all perfectly green. Then them fans are changing to such nice colors.



genuity said:


>


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 28, 2013)

genuity said:


> hell yea HHB...
> 
> i did some (cherry ak x og) not to long ago
> View attachment 2546218View attachment 2546219
> very ease of growth,very tastey


Wow those are really nice. I have smoked it but never grown it. Some day we will cross path's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

it's just really nice to see colas done to the point there's no hairs in sight. you rarely see this in england. 







nice sh1t.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Closet overview, then green stem of S.D.#1, the purple stem of #2, and the sad leaves of #2


Chernobyl


Sour D #1
View attachment 2546538

Sour D #2 (the one with the funny leaves)
View attachment 2546514

Chernobyl, chernobyl, Sour D


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 28, 2013)

looks like your sour D is more ph sensitive, more sensitive to watering schedule. 
The new growth on that Sour D looks good. It looks as though the def. passed about 4 or 5 days ago. Continue on, pluck them if you like. I wouldnt make any moves to address anything unless it gets worse... in other words Dont Flush, Dont Feed, Dont Water to address it.... as doing any of those things could easily make it worse


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

So your soil was sitting around for a while before you used it right? like 6+ months AFTER mixing and cooking? N can escape over time. edit: but that doesn't explain anything lol I'll go back to my smokey corner 

Love how you have that closet set up! Gonna have buds everywhere!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of having a screen across the top as well when it's time. The light should be absolutely surrounded by bud.

The soil actually sat for nearly a year before being used.... but that's the SS. The top bit is new Roots stuff.

Took one of my cats to the vet today, she got 3 teeth removed.  poor thing. She's still all dopey falling over and such. Poor cow (as westy would say).

EDIT: TLD... the only thing I've done to address the issue was take pics. lol I'm remaining as hands off as possible. I've read way to many stories of newbs in soil trying to fix shit. They looked sick so I gave them this... that made them worse so I did this... 2 days later they started dying so I did this. I sometimes learn from others' mistakes.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

I would be inclined to top dress with something high in N then, not much but some. jmo


HHB!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

I was thinking of making a veg tea soon... and was going to just put the poop in the water, no panty hose. Read that on the 3LB post you shared the link too. Their amount used of guano wasn't very much. Do you think it was too little for what we are doing here?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking of making a veg tea soon... and was going to just put the poop in the water, no panty hose. Read that on the 3LB post you shared the link too. Their amount used of guano wasn't very much. Do you think it was too little for what we are doing here?


I cant remember what amount they were using. 1 tbs a gallon?
Iv been using no "tea bag" and 1tbs a gallon of each selected guanos, still use about 1/2 cup castings per gallon... I also only brew for 24hrs now.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2013)

I just got some high N bat guano, and some seabird guano imported from the exotic lands of Peru as well. I never thought I'd be so excited about poop.

When having our big tea discussion back on Nugbucket's thread, KushKing42 was saying that it is better to make a slurry (no pantyhose used) with guano so that the guano is then top amended to the soil and allowed to be continually watered down and into the medium. He said he doesn't do this as much with castings for some reason (and I forget the exact reasoning of it off hand). 

Anyway, I'd make the tea, Jig. Pantyhose or not, I too think it'll help you out.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I was thinking of making a veg tea soon... and was going to just put the poop in the water, no panty hose. Read that on the 3LB post you shared the link too. Their amount used of guano wasn't very much. Do you think it was too little for what we are doing here?


I just use an old sock.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

That's actually what I used last time. I have a ton. Ok... confession time. I'm a freak about socks. In college I had a room mate who changed his socks a lot and he suggested I try it sometime. I did and I liked it. So now every year or so we go shopping and get about 64 identical pairs of socks for me, so I can change them all I want, there are always some clean, and I don't have to match anything. 

So there are always old socks around.

Off to visit prison tomorrow. Last time!!! My buddy is only there 3 more weeks. Will be nice going for a drive by myself. I love it out in the desert. Such a magical place. And it's so much more enjoyable in the winter when it's not 110 degrees (43 c).


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha Iv told people that if I win the lottery I'll wear a new pair of socks everyday lol I *wouldn't* actually do it, but it sounds comfortable. 

Gonna drive by? 
Glad your bud is getting out, thats a nasty place.


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

one from under the bed?????? added vitamins...


wormdrive66 said:


> I just use an old sock.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

DST said:


> one from under the bed?????? added vitamins...


carblowload, or whatever its called.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> carblowload, or whatever its called.


 "So what is your secret to growing?" I fertilize with an old Jizz Sock. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh my god you guys have me rolling this morning. Don't use that sock!! ffs, lol... Crazy kids these days.

I'm off to go run my dog in circles until his furry butt hits the floor and says "No more!"

Hope you're having a good one Jig. Enjoy the desert. And get some dessert while you're out there, too.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2013)

I can't believe its been 4 days and I hadn't seen the update lol. Other then the obvious def, girls are looking pretty good man. That sour D 1 looks like shes gettin big, and like she has alot of sativa in her. So any chance of you making it to the denver cup Jig?

A friend of mine buys a pack of socks each week and only wears each pair once or twice then give them to goodwill. Personally I wouldn't want to buy used socks, but beggars can't be choosers I suppose, and they are still damn near new.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2013)

What's the point of not wearing socks more than once? Underwear would fall under that category if that was the case, even more so I believe! I wear socks until I can't bleach the white anymore. Black socks I wear until I can't find a good match for them anymore!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 2, 2013)

I really let my socks go bad before buying more haha, makes me appreciate the new ones that much more.
New socks FTW!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm a sock hoarder, I have socks for every occasion. Short, tall, ankle, insulated, dress, winter, boot......... No white Socks Allowed!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2013)

I've got a ton of socks, but I gotta say I love the feel of a band new freshly washed pair!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've got a ton of socks, but I gotta say I love the feel of a band new freshly washed pair!


I hear ya View attachment 2549857


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I prefer them straight outta the package. once they are washed they no longer feel like "new" socks to me...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 2, 2013)

. Hello family ok this is my Jack Herer & grapefruit diesel after one week under a 1000watts.my trillis is not full as u can see so I was thinking vegging one more week b4 I flip.so tell me what you guys thing. I just topped have of thejack


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

If ypu buy socks from foot locker u have a lifetime warranty lol. but most ppl dont read or keep the bag. i also wear my socks until i can see my toes coming out, or the dog eats them, it fuckin nasty when she throws em up too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 2, 2013)

. Hey jigs this is my next grow blackberry sweet kush no puff puff past


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

You can pass that this way.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

I love my lady wearing football socks, it just does it for me somehow. And that's all I have to say further about socks......


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2550128. Hey jigs this is my next grow blackberry sweet kush no puff puff past


Dam, and I repped you for your scrog.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 3, 2013)

lol had to make sure this wasn't the 600w club thread?lol

yeah it's jigs thread.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Why my buds look like reg weed


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

We only got fire in the 600 club... so consider it a complement. I'd veg another week like you were saying. That plant looks real happy tied up under that screen.

And the rest of you... everyone is having entirely too much fun in here.  hehe. Keep it up.

I absolutely love the other picture you posted too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jigs don't laugh but I just took a bud outside to look at it and I was skocked it had ice on it and all lol cracked the bud open and the smell was out.lol thanks jigs


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

Word jojo. Glad they decided to behave for you. I knew it would work out. Only problem is I want to know what they smell like. They need scratch and sniff RIU. Ha... can you imagine, we'd all be up at the TV with our noses pushed into the screen.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2013)

I would have no problem putting my head through the screen. lol


Happy sunday Jig!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol jigs if u were near I would give you a 28 and a clone.I really like the dj short blue moonshine and this new trillis.can't wait to throw the moonshine mom in the trillis


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

The smell is strong fruity gass smell.more gass than fruit if that helps any


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah man... that's my favorite. Love that chem/ gas/ fuel smell. The nastier the better. I smelled one that was seriously like gasoline. I swear it almost made me light headed.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

That sounds awesome. The Deadhead I just chopped is of that sorts. All fuel, and quite potent, too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Deadhead and headbang is what I'm going to order for 420 but cail connection I've heard problems


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

I dunno... Mine was frosty ass weed, and Deadhead was my only strain that didn't get PM in this last round, so that seemed impressive to me.

Btw, I've been spraying with the Equisetum tea and everything has been looking great the last few days... So hopefully that was my first and last run in with PM. Alright, back to work for me. Sunday Funday :/


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ah man... that's my favorite. Love that chem/ gas/ fuel smell. The nastier the better. I smelled one that was seriously like gasoline. I swear it almost made me light headed.


I had a sour og that smelled like rotten gear oil.
wish that cut was still around.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I had a sour og that smelled like rotten gear oil.
> wish that cut was still around.


. Sour d from what breedet? Cail connection has a sour d I was looking at. Can anyone point me in the wright direction for a good stink but strong weed


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

cali connections.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok 99 so I take it u have good things to say about cail connection? What is ur thoughts on cails connect dead head head bang and bubba kush pre 98


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 3, 2013)

Help!!!! Ok so I think my years of growing in dirt has got me all jacked up. I am having some kind of issue with my plants and I think it may be because I am not using my hydro nutes at recommended levels. my last round I hit them full strenth from the start (rooted clone) and just had a few over watering issues that I delt with. this time I started out about 50% and now I have this. I thought at first i was burning them but upon further investigation I have noticed they show no signs of nute burn, just an obvious deficiency(as pointed out be bc99) as you see. What do you think?? I dug up one of the worst clones just to get a closer look and it has tons of nice white roots and seems ok underneath? I am puzzled????

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

View attachment 2552058


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ph ur water and flush it .looks like over feeding and a nut over dose


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 3, 2013)

I did that. Ph is fine and so is run off.

Edit: I also only used 2ml of Cal-Mag in my 8 gallon res.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 3, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I did that. Ph is fine and so is run off.
> 
> Edit: I also only used 2ml of Cal-Mag in my 8 gallon res.


Worm I wish I knew what is wrong.
Is that the only clone with a problem?
Is it the only clone of that strain?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had clones do that. They can be revived. I think they might haven't developed any new roots and the rockwool is soaked and they are drowning or something. I would see about pulling them out of the system to try and get better foundation. That would be my thought.



EDIT: Just re-read your post. Guess I didn't get all the way to the last line or two. So there are a lot of roots? Now I'm stumped. If it were me I'd still pull them out of the system and put them in whatever ICU kinda set up you might have. How many of them are like that?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok 99 so I take it u have good things to say about cail connection? What is ur thoughts on cails connect dead head head bang and bubba kush pre 98


i would stick with their sour, or their tahoe if it is avail..


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've had clones do that. They can be revived. I think they might haven't developed any new roots and the rockwool is soaked and they are drowning or something. I would see about pulling them out of the system to try and get better foundation. That would be my thought.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just re-read your post. Guess I didn't get all the way to the last line or two. So there are a lot of roots? Now I'm stumped. If it were me I'd still pull them out of the system and put them in whatever ICU kinda set up you might have. How many of them are like that?


I think you are right, I should have paid more attention to the lack of roots. I think they will pull through. I have shut off the water supply and moved the light up. I'm just going to hand water until they look better. The roots on the one I dug up were all the way at the bottom so I should be ok.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

They'll be ok. I've had some sad looking plants in my time and I think I've only ever killed one or two plants at all. I honestly think they can tell when we aren't paying enough attention to them and they get back at us a little. With some love they will bounce right back.

I had a revelation about growing today. I have absolutely no idea why I use such a big light. Like really why do I need 1000w? I don't do this for money... so why should I be harvesting so much. To tell you the truth I'm not sure. I think it's because I thought it would be cool. It was and it is... but not sure doing something just because it's cool is a reason to do it. (FUCK... I'm officially old, hahahaha) So yeah... I'm thinking of downgrading. 

And I'm also thinking of flipping to 12/12.

And I'm also thinking of flowering under strait MH.

And I'm thinking of popping some seeds soon.

Can you tell I've been thinking.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Can you tell I've been thinking.


...just don't hurt yourself.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2013)

I have flowered under MH with fantastic results. I had a 400w mh that I flowered out WW clones under during my soil grow, there's pics way back in the journal. I agree that 1k is prolly overkill for your lil closet there, maybe grab a 600 so you can use less energy, but still fill your closet. With regards to flipping, and popping seeds, what better time then now. Especially if your not pressed to get the most possible yield fuck it, flower them out and make room for new flavors. Just my 4 cents though.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm thinking 600 would still be overkill. Considering I only smoke about half oz per month, wife don't smoke... I don't hang with friends much so no supporting their habits. Especially if I do kinda perpetual I'm thinking a 250 could even work. No decisions being made, just playing around in my head. It's wild in there.


----------



## RonSwanson (Mar 3, 2013)

*pokes head in* Hello!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wish I could get rid of my 1000 and get 3 600's but I'm to far in this game to switch teams


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jig, you should really check out a 400 watt cmh.

you can veg and flower with the same bulb, it runs cooler, and it grows some good herb


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 4, 2013)

or dual spec bulbs


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 4, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> tree trunk there.


nice grow jig


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

What up Ron.

Thanks Dr.

Pretty much the only MH bulbs I have used have been CMH. Had a 400w, but someone I knew blew it out. I still have my 250w. They are good bulbs.

Off to the baby doc this morn. 16 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2013)

your girl is totally going to be the disciplinarian of the two, and i aint even met your old lady lol. 

i can almost hear it now, go ask mommy if we can........ lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2013)

right on jig, hope all is well. Will be going that way in June, well going to Texas to pick up family


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2013)

HHB man hope the doc visit goes well!

Man I couldn't imagine going from a 1k down to a 250, maybe 400. I gotta imagine it won't just be yield that is impacted, but also bud density, and basic penetration as well. Personally I give my light credit for my buds having so much frosting on them.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

TC... is that a challenge?! I think I'd be able to get at least 5 oz a harvest with a 250 and as long as the plants were controlled right I don't see why the buds wouldn't be that dense. Doesn't matter too much I guess.

Appt went well... heard babies heart beat. Doc was happy with everything. We get an ultrasound in a little over 2 weeks. Then another appt 2 weeks after that. 16 weeks tomorrow. Only 5 weeks till 21. If we make it to 21 full weeks that would be the furthest along we have made it in 3 tries. Happy Healthy Baby!!!

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> They'll be ok. I've had some sad looking plants in my time and I think I've only ever killed one or two plants at all. I honestly think they can tell when we aren't paying enough attention to them and they get back at us a little. With some love they will bounce right back.
> 
> I had a revelation about growing today. I have absolutely no idea why I use such a big light. Like really why do I need 1000w? I don't do this for money... so why should I be harvesting so much. To tell you the truth I'm not sure. I think it's because I thought it would be cool. It was and it is... but not sure doing something just because it's cool is a reason to do it. (FUCK... I'm officially old, hahahaha) So yeah... I'm thinking of downgrading.
> 
> ...


I have been feeling the same way during this grow.
I am totally overwhelmed with so many plants, and my girl is gonna kill me when the next elec bill comes.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 4, 2013)

HHB. glad to hear the good news. getting realli excited the next ultra sound will be able to tell the sex thats if you wont to know and lil one lets ya see. H moved around to much for even the nurse to see


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2013)

I am stoned, I kept wondering who HHB was........got it now though.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 4, 2013)

This is ~~~HHB~~~ in barcode lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 4, 2013)

wtf is hhb?? please fill me


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> wtf is hhb?? please fill me


happy, healthy baby


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 4, 2013)

That would be correct. It was coined by Bobotrank.

I started working on the new room I'll be constructing in the back yard. Cleared all the plants and trees from the spot. We are going 12' x 16'. Makes an even 6 boards for the flooring. I'm going to start pricing wood soon and break out a shovel or two. Before things go too far I need to draw up some plans.

I'm looking forward to making stem walls... I've never done that before. Exciting times.

EDIT: No, this is not a room for growing. Sorry to disappoint. It will be a home office/ get away.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like a good sanctuary when it's time to escape the wife and kids.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Beep! ..


whodatnation said:


> this is ~~~hhb~~~ in barcode lol


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> EDIT: No, this is not a room for growing. Sorry to disappoint. It will be a home office/ get away.


boring........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

HHB Jig, time is flying isn't it!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

Time is both flying by and moving slow. I'll take it though. Days when wife is worried go by very very slowly. Days when there are no worries fly by.

Had a very un-nerving dream. I killed a dude. Wasn't even like he was trying to hurt me or my folks. It was just some shit... don't even remember but I just like didn't want the dude hanging around. I don't remember much details but I got rid of his body real good. And I cleaned the scene good enough that when the po looked it over they didn't see anything to arouse suspicion. My dream was a few days long so I was sweating them finding something.  They figured dude killed himself or something and let it slide. I remember thinking in my dream how long the statute of limitations was for killing someone.

Damn I'm glad that was a dream.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

They say a death dreams baby being born get ready bro i had a dream like that when my sister was prego and two days later bam........ Good luck homie and congrats


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

Good mornin all the riu crew hope everyone has a great day


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

Lmao jig that musta been one hella dream.. Are you eating my brownies too. Lolol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

It's official. Today sucks. Let's hear it for Wednesday.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

Argh  Sorry to hear it, Jig. It's been rough over here lately, too. Chin up fella. Anything we can do to help?

<<<HHB>>>


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope nothing to big is wrong man. Its been rough for my little girl today, she's sick with a tummy bug. HHB !


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Anything we can do to help?


Sure... take all my cats, all the yard waste, and get my cars fixed.  I'll have another list after that.  

Life's good... just pissing me the fuck off. Hope things chill out over there.

And hope the little one feels better TC.

I just can't get out of my own way lately. Every thing I try makes everything worse. And anytime I think I'm making progress in one area it completely FUCKS another area. Makes me want to go to sleep... so I can' mess anything up.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

Well let us know whats going on if you want to. My heart drops whenever I come in here seeing frowny face posts, as long as the three of you are okay!




Edit: Ok everything is cool then lol. I hate having those days, I'll stop to do something nice and simple and through my astounding stupidity I manage to waste the entire day just to fuck up more shit lol. Makes me want to smoke a bowl


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

it will get better positive thoughts bring positive actions jig it will turn around for you i know it


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2013)

In that closet you'd probably be really happy with a 400. I'd probably go for a 6 tho and 250 is way outta my mind


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

600!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hhb.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 5, 2013)

Two 600s! Tower of power style!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

You guys are missing the point. But it's ok. 

Wife had a funny story from the grocery store. It was in a nice part of town where she has an office. Somewhere around the flower aisle two white guys around 50-55 both wearing shorts and both with pulled up socks start yelling at each other. She heard something like "Get outta my face" .... "No, your face stinks" .... "You wanna take this outside buttface" ... at which point they went outside to yell. I guess the guy who "started it" left. But the guy who didn't want it to end stayed at the store as his wife was still checking out.

Poor wife. (his not mine)

Security shows up and tried to get the guy to calm down at which point he starts attacking the security guard. They leave him be (i guess no one else wanted to get hit) and he comes back in the store to find his wife, the whole time yelling at any employee that walks by talking about "You guys are pussies not letting me defend myself. I didn't start that shit, he did and you pussies wont let me stand up to him"

His wife was saying "let it go"... dude wasn't having it.

Lol... wife said they then got into their car with a hadicap sticker.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Email coming your way J.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2013)

I didn't miss the point. You want to trade lights with me and I'm considering it. Ill let you know


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

Master of mind control. I love it.

Do you have any digi ballasts? I'm thinking a Lumatek 400w it can go from 400 to 250. Nice and adjustable.

Shit... maybe I should do LED's? Hehehe... just kidding. Too much money up front.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Do a 600 ya bawbag!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2013)

Spider mites help I saw one on a leaf and I think eggs what to do? I been using all safe but its helping but not killing these somebitches any pointers


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Spider mites help I saw one on a leaf and I think eggs what to do? I been using all safe but its helping but not killing these somebitches any pointers


COF recommends this:

and I still need to buy this myself

 
 Quantity:​ 


Yes, I want *FREE Two-Day
Shipping* with Amazon Prime 


*or* 
Sign in to turn on 1-Click ordering. 
​ 
​ ​ 

 More Buying Choices

 
Specialty Tools USA Add to Cart $25.11 + $6.00 shipping 
  
Illinois Supply - 3000 Seed & Bulb Varieties Add to Cart $24.99 + $9.99 shipping 
  
Life and Home Add to Cart $29.99 + $5.46 shipping 
 
 8 new from $24.99




 
 
 Share​ 
 
 
















Share your own customer images 



 

 [h=1]Voluntary Purchasing Group 11246 Fertilome Concentrate Triple Action Plus-II Insect Killer, 32-Ounce[/h] by Voluntary Purchasing Group 
Be the first to review this item 
[HR][/HR] 
 
Price:*$28.99* & eligible for *FREE Super Saver Shipping*. Details 

 
Only 1 left in stock (more on the way).
Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available. 
8 new from $24.99 


 

Insecticide, fungicide and miticide
Kills egg, larvae and adult stages of many common harmful insects
Use on fruits, nuts, vegetables, herbs, roses and shrubs
Safe for food plants
Use until day of harvest


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2013)

You know what you gotta do jig is just use floros. Put 8 bulb floro panels on all 4 walls, so it surrounds the plants. Then maybe some cfls over the top. 360 degree light which you can control the spectrum with great detail to maximize par levels for the plants.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bassman thank ! I'll see if they have it at the hydro store tomarrow. To tell u the truth I want to beat the dog shit out of the s aleman for selling me liquid ladybug& Safer end all insectkiller.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2013)

I read that If I raise the rooms humity that will kill them to. Is that true?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Master of mind control. I love it.
> 
> Do you have any digi ballasts? I'm thinking a Lumatek 400w it can go from 400 to 250. Nice and adjustable.
> 
> Shit... maybe I should do LED's? Hehehe... just kidding. Too much money up front.


My ballast dims down to I think 50% 75% so it's like 300w/450w if my math isn't terrible, which it is


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2013)

yes that is some what ture,its lots of ways to go about it.

i myself do a lot of misting,along with some mint/cinnamon at times.works wonders.

C&p


PREVENTION
"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure", is what my grandma used to say, and she couldn't have been more right if she had said the sky was blue. With very simple, preventative measures you can spidermite proof your indoor garden by making the living conditions inhospitable. Spidermites thrive in dry(20%-30% humidity), warm(70-80 degrees F) conditions. In temperatures above 80 degrees F, spidermites can reproduce in as little as 5 days, making early detection a necessity. 
In order to make the environment uncomfortable for them, before and during the onset of an infestation, use a humidifier to raise the humidity in the room to around 50%-60% humidity and cool the room, with an air conditioner, to below 60 degrees F. This cool, moist air should should drive away any spidermites. Outdoors, it is impossible to control the environment, so in case of an infestation insecticidal soaps, pyrethrum sprays and pyrethrin(all described later) should be used to keep an outdoor spidermite infestation in check. Always remember the best preventative measure you can take is checking your plants on a regular basis(every 2-3 days).

now if its bad,id get something with spinosad in it.
(monterey garden insect spray)


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I read that If I raise the rooms humity that will kill them to. Is that true?


No.
Try a garden center for the ferti-lome. About $18 a pint...use 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon and thoroughly spray the plant and topsoil every three days for three sessions.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I read that If I raise the rooms humity that will kill them to. Is that true?


cof is right it doesnt stop them cold temps and high humidity can slow down their breeding, but wont get rid of them


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok bassman I'll look for cof. And old fart I'll ask them for ferti lome at homedepot


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok bassman I'll look for cof. And old fart I'll ask them for ferti lome at homedepot


Make sure it is the triple action plus II

they make several products....I dont think Home depot carry's it though...might need a nursery only place.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2013)

You're right.
Here's the fertilome site...just plug in your zip code and it will give you the nearest stores.
http://www.fertilome.com/


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2013)

Howdy folks, 

Hope your day got better Jig. 

Just got back from the tattoo shop, finished up the eyeball on my elbow. Don't ever tattoo your elbow. It Hurts like a bitch!!! Actually thinkin about droppin some pills and I hate pills. 

Peace,


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, my day's alright. Hope your elbow starts feeling better. 

Getting ready for bed already over here. Damn fire takes all the oxygen out the room.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2013)

Mmmm bed. Me too. Just bongo'ed some of that Deadhead... Worm, I see why you were excited about that strain. It slaps the shit outta me. Full face melty squeeze, and my body feels like I have one of those lead capes on that they give you at the dentist's office during xrays. I think it might be the stoniest weed I've ever grown. They always have this cut at Harborside, too. Just sayin'  

Jig, glad things are going better. I've had those days before, and they blow. 

G'nite dude.

HHB


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

It's raining here. Time for things to get cleaned off a little.

And it's a big day otherwise as well. I'm going to have to figure out a way to celebrate.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2013)

It snowed here about 5 inchs last night, so cleaning things off here.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

Always a good workout shoveling snow. I'm gonna snap some pics for you guys.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday. I hope it's the start of a great year.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy bday Jig. Enjoy the snow!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy B-day Bro!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot worm. And you too CoF. Bobo, thank you sir. It means a lot to hear from friends I care about so much.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

I did take them this morning... just got around to uploading now. I'm off to help out at a seminar tonight.

Sour D #1


Sour D #2


Chernobyl


Chernobyl (cup edition 1 n 2)


Sour D (cup edition)


----------



## SFguy (Mar 6, 2013)

when was your birthday bro>? happy birthday havnt stopped in for a lil bit how are things are crackin??


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

Birthday is today my friend. Good to see you around. I'm headed to Lake Isabella in June for about 48 hours.

Things are good. Got a bun in the oven. 16 weeks along. And you saw the plants.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 6, 2013)

Well happy birthday you old fucker! I saw you mention celebrating something this morning but didn't realize what it was. Hope you have a great night man try to do somethin fun.

The shoveling was a hell of a work out especcially with my arm like it is, but is done and its time for a visit with THE DOCTOR and some food.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy birthday man!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 6, 2013)

watup birthday boy-you old man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;piVKYMb4nzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piVKYMb4nzM[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy birthday Mr ScrogKing, happy birthday to youuuuuu.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2013)

Gefeliciteerd jongen!! Langs zal je leven, langs zal je leven, lang zal je leven in de gloria!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2013)

Cheers everyone. I had a great day. 

Thanks a whole bunch for the birthday wishes. Makes me all happy inside.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 7, 2013)

Tillykke med fødselsdagen! Hip hip hurra!
I knew it i just knew it. You had to be a March boy, all the cool ones are 
Glad to hear you had a great day.


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2013)

friendship is like pissing ur pants, everyone can see it but only u feel the warmth lol


----------



## RonSwanson (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Uteran Escape Anniversary my friend!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jig!
[video=youtube;Y34jC4I1m70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y34jC4I1m70[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2013)

All I want for my birfday is a big bootie hoe.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

Speaking of B-days I am gonna be 40 in a week boo hooI am old as fuck now!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol, ancient. Better be careful osteoporosis will kick in soon. lmfao


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Lol, ancient. Better be careful osteoporosis will kick in soon. lmfao


The way my back feels today I think it already did


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Speaking of B-days I am gonna be 40 in a week boo hooI am old as fuck now!


@#$#@%%^#@$ kids.
I have bad habits that are older.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> @#$#@%%^#@$ kids.
> I have bad habits that are older.
> 
> 
> cof


I still feel like I should be a teeny bopper lol.
But I look in the mirror and I am bald..I am so confused.
j/k
But time really went by fast.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah you guys are making me laugh today. Osteoporosis.... hahahaha.

And Mr. Old Fart. I love that you were out there breaking rules before we were even born.  I hope I'm still cool when I'm your age and not a surly old man.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> ...... and not a surly old man.


you've met my other side.


cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 7, 2013)

lol, I'll never for get my kids telling me ''I need just for men''.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 7, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> lol, I'll never for get my kids telling me ''I need just for men''.


My 12 yr old daughter told me that like 2 weeks ago.
I shaved and she said I look worse without it.
I cant win.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> @#$#@%%^#@$ kids.
> I have bad habits that are older.
> 
> 
> cof


i bet you got some great tales man i have but i can barely remember them now so by time i'm 50 i'll doubt i'll remember my name.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 7, 2013)

Started up a bunch of tea today. 

I used (per gallon):

1 Tbsp Peruvian Seabird Guano
1 Tbsp High N Bat Guano
1 Tbsp Earthworm Castings
2 Tbsp Ancient Forest (humus)
1 tsp Kelp Meal
1 Tbsp Blackstrap Molasses

I've still only watered the big girls like 3 or 4 times total. Haven't given them water in at least a week? I'll give them this tea tomorrow night.

I am thinking of switching to 12/12.

Any idea why they grow so slow?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2013)

I tend to pot up more than you have done Jig. Perhaps it's becuase you put the clones into those large bags before you had a decent root ball developed. I have found when putting small plants into larger pots they tend not to perform as well as the ones I had gradually built up their pot size. May not be the case, but a suggestions. The Sour D will explode in 12/12 I reckon. But for me I would still be veggin a bit more. Perhaps watering more often with smaller amounts....


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. It's a bit gutting to watch whodats plants in soil. I swear he planted his seeds after I got my clones. I think the plants would have been this big after 10 days in my hydro set up. I don't have an issue with any of it really... just feel as though I'm wasting electricity. I am still quite enjoying growing in soil vs hydro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

Cover the base of the stalks with something lightproof will make the root branches at the top of the bags branch out. Top few inches are penetrated by light easy. Especially with that big 1k. Just watch for moisture build up. So in an ideal world light proof yet breathable. 

Gortex root bags  you heard it hear first! Lol

Too non breathable for the full bag is wager tho.

If its any consolation my clone game has gone to shit. I need a sure fire solution. Think my environment management isn't up to par. I'm slippin.

Stay up big poppa


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2013)

It looks like your canopy temps are high, they look heat stressed to me. My theory is that your hydro was evaporating far more water and humidity compensates high temperatures. Do you know what your leaf surface temps are?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Started up a bunch of tea today.
> 
> I used (per gallon):
> 
> ...


Only 1 Tsp Kelp meal? Liquid or Powdered or Natural/Crushed? I use 1tbsp/g or the dry crushhed stuff, and 1/2 tbsp/g of liquid kelp meal. I have never used humus in tea, i read in a few places to add humus to the soil instead. Also i don't even measure castings anymore but when i did i believe it was 10 tbsp for 5 gallons so that 2 tbsp/g of castings. And its ok Jig, i waster all my girls an average of every 5-6 days sometimes longer. When using synthetics i was watering every 3 days. i think organics takes a while longer to begin uptake? but i'm not sure at all.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2013)

could just be your clones jig,just may not be as vigorus,as f1 seeds thats all.

a plant trying to fill them big pots,will show slow growth,till roots take a strong hold of things.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree with D-S-T... less water, more often. That tea should really help them take off, though. I'd maybe give them the smallest little drink of fresh water first, let them sit 20-30 min, and then water them with the tea. Then cut some of that tea in half and foliar spray with it. 

I've found that if I break up my watering over the course of an hour my plants seem to like it better. I can't always do this, but when I can I do. Also, Alaskan Humus is just another form of EWC I do believe, albeit a bit hotter. I think Whodat told me that, but I was stoned, so...

If you want to give those plants an extra little push... I have a dirty secret for you, and it rhymes with Roots Accelerator. That's how I got my last plants to turn around so fast this last round. I felt like I was cheating somehow, but I could literally see the difference in a day. My root mass when I emptied out my 7 gallon smart pots was SOLID roots... It'll only take 1-2 waterings and you should be rrrrripping! Just my 2 cents. Take it or leave it brotha!

Hope you're having a good Friday, Jig. Just drinking this coffee, enjoying quiet time before mom and the mini awake. 

HHB HHB HHB

edit: btw, T, you're absolutely right about watering frequency going up when using synthetics vs organics. With organics and biodynamics you use less water overall. I've seen outdoor gardens that hadn't been watered in months that looked like grand prize winners at the county fair. All because of compost teas early on, and a strong soil colony.

edit edit: Jig, was just thinking... do you "fluff" your soil at all? With my smart pots I'll pull them out and kinda massage the pot a little bit to help break up the soil, allowing more air flow in there. I find that if I feel like the plants aren't taking up the water as quickly as I'd like them to, this helps to dry out the root zone a little bit.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have watered edges only and think it might make the roots stretch out for the water on severely upcanned girls.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2013)

DST said:


> I tend to pot up more than you have done Jig. Perhaps it's becuase you put the clones into those large bags before you had a decent root ball developed. I have found when putting small plants into larger pots they tend not to perform as well as the ones I had gradually built up their pot size. May not be the case, but a suggestions. The Sour D will explode in 12/12 I reckon. But for me I would still be veggin a bit more. Perhaps watering more often with smaller amounts....


I am planning on doing the up pot thing next time. In fact I think the little ones in the cups are getting ready to be put into new containers soon. We'll put them in maybe 1 gallon pots. I agree about the S.D. blowing up... that's kinda why I'm thinking of flipping soon. I'm having images of stems stretchng all around the closet. Like a giant spider crammed in there. You reckon another week or two?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cover the base of the stalks with something lightproof will make the root branches at the top of the bags branch out. Top few inches are penetrated by light easy. Especially with that big 1k. Just watch for moisture build up. So in an ideal world light proof yet breathable.
> 
> Gortex root bags  you heard it hear first! Lol
> 
> ...


Thanks donny. I wanted to apologize in advance if the Spurs beat your boys in the Europa final. A good show at home and we're both in the final 8. I know it's still early, but I don't think there's any relegation worry. I'm sure you'll be holding your breath till it's a lock though.

I'll make up some felt covers for the pots. lol... gortex grow bags. You know that's going to be a huge product someday. You'll be pointing to this post trying to claim a slice of the credit. 



colocowboy said:


> It looks like your canopy temps are high, they look heat stressed to me. My theory is that your hydro was evaporating far more water and humidity compensates high temperatures. Do you know what your leaf surface temps are?


I think you may be onto something with the humidity. I don't think the heat is too much... it should be something around 78-80 during the day. Not the coolest, but not too bad either. But I think the lower humidity is doing something to them. I had a chart somewhere.... talked about vapor something. It was talking about temps and humidity and how the plants need a good balance. I forget if it needed more humidity the higher the temps. I'll look for it.

But I think that may be a big part, not having all that water in there. I put the humidifier in there... should moisten it up.

Thanks for that. And good to see you posting brother. I missed seeing your name.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Only 1 Tsp Kelp meal? Liquid or Powdered or Natural/Crushed? I use 1tbsp/g or the dry crushhed stuff, and 1/2 tbsp/g of liquid kelp meal. I have never used humus in tea, i read in a few places to add humus to the soil instead. Also i don't even measure castings anymore but when i did i believe it was 10 tbsp for 5 gallons so that 2 tbsp/g of castings. And its ok Jig, i waster all my girls an average of every 5-6 days sometimes longer. When using synthetics i was watering every 3 days. i think organics takes a while longer to begin uptake? but i'm not sure at all.


The Kelp Meal is granulated stuff. I seriously have no idea what I'm doing with making tea... basically what I did was go out and look at all the stuff I had in the soil section of the deck. Pulled out everything I thought would go into a tea. Left out blood meal, and epsom salts... stuff like that. Brought in the Kelp, the poops, and the humus. Then I just searched RIU for what amounts people use of each.

Also, I just tossed everything in the mix this time... no old sock. HAHAHA. Not that again.



genuity said:


> could just be your clones jig,just may not be as vigorus,as f1 seeds thats all.
> 
> a plant trying to fill them big pots,will show slow growth,till roots take a strong hold of things.


I like the way you think bro. I like the idea that it is partly to do with the plants.  I'm excited to see how the roots look when the grow is all said and done.



Bobotrank said:


> I agree with D-S-T... less water, more often. That tea should really help them take off, though. I'd maybe give them the smallest little drink of fresh water first, let them sit 20-30 min, and then water them with the tea. Then cut some of that tea in half and foliar spray with it.
> 
> I've found that if I break up my watering over the course of an hour my plants seem to like it better. I can't always do this, but when I can I do. Also, Alaskan Humus is just another form of EWC I do believe, albeit a bit hotter. I think Whodat told me that, but I was stoned, so...
> 
> ...


Comin though with all the help in the world. Thanks so much brobo. I'll water them nice and slow. I got all the time in the world. And I'll give them a prep bit too.

I got me one of those $80 bottles of R.E. I should put the shit to use. Thanks for the reminder. And to think it might actually help things as well. I seriously forgot I had the stuff. I can't tell you how awesome of a reminder that is.

I don't know anything about the ancient forest... like I wrote above I just googled - site:rollitup.org ancient forest tea. Someone said 'throw a handful' in your tea. So I did. lol

And about messing with the soil... I had thought of that and actually did it a tiny bit before. My pots will totally allow me to do that. I'll give it a go. But I'm not calling it 'fluffing'... just got an aversion to that. lol

My friends wife had a cat and named it Fluffer. I probably shouldn't have told wife what a fluffer was. She told friend and kitty got a new name.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2013)

No sweat!

Yeah, fluffing felt weird to type. Very weird. 

I think we were discussing the ancient hummus awhile back maybe?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 8, 2013)

For a test I've been way overwatering my soil plants but I hit the base with a shop vac for about 10 seconds afterwards. Don't ask me why I'm doing it, but it isn't hurting anything!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 8, 2013)

I love the unconvention you are always up to chaka.

Bassman... you slipped your comment in on me. I can't really water on the edges with these pots... the water will literally run through them and there will be a little steam of water running down the side of the pot.

And I don't think it was here we were discussing the ancient forest. Was another thread I think... I remember it though. It's somewhere.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jig! I'm back on the mountain bro to go back to school, this fucking snow today is wild! Totally got me out of a Math Exam ;D

You looking for a digi, I have at least 4 digi ballasts. Lemme know if you need to borrow one for a grow. I have an extra 600w Phantom you can hold onto a bit if you don't mind sending it in for service first.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> edit: btw, T, you're absolutely right about watering frequency going up when using synthetics vs organics. With organics and biodynamics you use less water overall. I've seen outdoor gardens that hadn't been watered in months that looked like grand prize winners at the county fair. All because of compost teas early on, and a strong soil colony.
> 
> edit edit: Jig, was just thinking... do you "fluff" your soil at all? With my smart pots I'll pull them out and kinda massage the pot a little bit to help break up the soil, allowing more air flow in there. I find that if I feel like the plants aren't taking up the water as quickly as I'd like them to, this helps to dry out the root zone a little bit.


I "fluff" mine aswell but ussually right before i water. Jig do you use Myco's? They may help speed things up, allong with some sort of root product like bobo said. He recommended Roots Accelerator, but i recommend Hygrozyme lol. Even though i have been using AN's Sensizyme with nowhere near the same results.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2013)

> *The Kelp Meal is granulated stuff. I seriously have no idea what I'm doing with making tea... basically what I did was go out and look at all the stuff I had in the soil section of the deck. Pulled out everything I thought would go into a tea. Left out blood meal, and epsom salts... stuff like that. Brought in the Kelp, the poops, and the humus. Then I just searched RIU for what amounts people use of each.
> 
> Also, I just tossed everything in the mix this time... no old sock. HAHAHA. Not that again.*


Lol, i just use a knee high stocking but i have cut up many of my ladies stockings. I didnt use a stocking this time. I just threw it in. It probably doesnt matter the amount of stuff you add because the herd multiplies so fast, just keep 'em fed i guess.
Im sure they will get going for you, you do have a helluva green thumb.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks donny. I wanted to apologize in advance if the Spurs beat your boys in the Europa final. A good show at home and we're both in the final 8. I know it's still early, but I don't think there's any relegation worry. I'm sure you'll be holding your breath till it's a lock though.
> 
> I'll make up some felt covers for the pots. lol... gortex grow bags. You know that's going to be a huge product someday. You'll be pointing to this post trying to claim a slice of the credit.


hahahaha spurs beat Le Toon, you trippin! our new french lads will walk it, probably casually with a ciggie hanging out the corner of their Parisien mouths.  pipe dreams mate, we're not going to get that far, or we will get to the final, play the best 90 minutes we've played since we won a trophy 200 years ago and still lose. it's newcastle we're talking here.

you'll smash liverpool, they're for the taking at the moment. fulham will be a handful for you. are for anyone.

lmao at fluffer the cat.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2013)

Just stopping in to say hi, caught up on the last couple pages of tea talk, and you guys fluffing each other, lol. Don't really have much to add other then I like the idea of potting up. I did it with my soil girls, and I kinda do it with my current setup. I start all my clones off in my beer cups for a couple weeks after the clones get roots. They don't grow upwards a whole lot because I don't have tons of light over them or feed them a bunch. But they build a nice strong root system that fills the cup. Then when I put them into flower they have a strong base to hold them into the pot before spreading their roots through out it. Usually when I cut plants I can only recover about 50-70% of my media since the roots are so tightly packed around it. Any way my point is that I think the up potting makes the plant use the space they are in more efficiently before expanding outwards.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol, fluffing each other. Look what I've started! 

edit: T, I used to use Hygrozyme back in the day (back before I "really" started growing). I had no idea it was for root growth as much... thought it was just bennies munching on dead root matter or something... which, now that I think of it, would probably produce... wait for it... root food. I'm a genius. And you wonder why I have problems with this stuff, lmfao.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been wanting to try the hygrozime at some point just havn't gotten around to it. I've been using some h2o2 for a couple years and my roots always seem happy and healthy but I'm always open to things that might work better.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

The plants loved their spa day yesterday. All of them have grown at least a half inch all the way around in the past 24 hours. The one with the color change action still looks a bit under 100%... but the other two, plus the 3 little ones are as happy as can be.

Glad to hear you are back on the mountain jozi.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 10, 2013)

Great growth!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

What the hell is going on in here lol Damn dirty bunch of fluffers!


Edit: yeah its good to see ya around Jozzy!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ditto that remark, nice to see you around Jozi.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

Bobo did it. LOL.

Only thing going on round here is some music blaring, sewing machine ripping, mj plant growth exploding, bubbler smoking, tea drinking, bath taking, sports watching, and typing up a storm in between the others.

BC... You are in a really good place up there. I can feel it from here. I know it sounds odd, but I can feel the energy from your posts and it feels relaxed and happy. I'm real glad for you brother. And it's cool as fuck I have a friend near Seattle now. And even better you're not in seattle. My town has about 2,000 too. It's a nice size.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks bro! I AM super happy. It is so different out here. Everyone is nice, everything moves a lot slower, the air is clean, and I am surrounded by at least a million trees it feels like. We have been been checking out the housing market, and it is looking very nice for what i want. 3br 2 bath house on 2 acres is running around 50-80 thousand. Just gotta save for a down payment


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

Dont do all of those at the same time lol

That sounds great Bill  happy for you!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hows the baby coming along? How much longer till you get to see the sex?

May I offer a suggestion, if you haven't already thought about it, you should take the wifey to get a 4d ultrasound done. It is one of the coolest things ever, and completely different than the standard ultrasound they do at the dr.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Dont do all of those at the same time lol


Thanks i just got a mental image of jig in the bath sewing his wife a dress.

question is, how does he operate the foot pedal without shocking himself, lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks i just got a mental image of jig in the bath sewing his wife a dress.
> 
> question is, how does he operate the foot pedal without shocking himself, lmao


Wall mounted foot pedal of course


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Wall mounted foot pedal of course


Must be some good resin, lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks i just got a mental image of jig in the bath sewing his wife a dress.
> 
> question is, how does he operate the foot pedal without shocking himself, lmao


Do you want a picture? Hahaha

So awesome about the move. I think my favorite part of being NOT in So cal is the Pace. Everything moves slower. People aren't driving in a hurry, people aren't trying to cut in line... you may just be the kick I need to get outta Socal. Would move tomorrow if Pennsylvania legalized MMJ.

Baby is rolling along wonderfully. 17 weeks on Tuesday. On March 21 we find out the sex (baby willing). I seen those ultrasound places at the damn mall... thought it very odd. I don't know if wife wants to do anything like that but I'll mention it. She barely lets the doctors touch her because she worried something will happen.

Get this crazy stat. My wife's been pregnant for over 46 weeks now (between the 3 pregnancies).


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 10, 2013)

*~~~hhb~~~*


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow lots of things happening in here! Jig, congrats on the new babe. BC99 Congrats on the new house man. Getting the hell out of SoCal sounds good man.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

Hehe... yeah man, all kinds of stuff going on. I appreciate the offer the other day. I don't think I'm going to change anything for a while yet. It sure is beautiful up here today. I can't wait to open the windows.

Hooking up the stereo last night I thought it funny how many cords I have. These are most of them, but there's still some more out of the shot.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hehe... yeah man, all kinds of stuff going on. I appreciate the offer the other day. I don't think I'm going to change anything for a while yet. It sure is beautiful up here today. I can't wait to open the windows.
> 
> Hooking up the stereo last night I thought it funny how many cords I have. These are most of them, but there's still some more out of the shot.
> View attachment 2562736


Glad the Baby is happy.

I see you have the Bash amp, nice for a HT setup-DIY sub.

I have a huge box filled with wires still.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 10, 2013)

My wife calls me a hoarder because i save EVERY adapter, cord, cable, wire that i see. lol

I always tell her that someday i might need it.

She just doesnt understand!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

The bash amp powers those two RF 12's. I built the enclosure they are in. It's a sealed box and it sounds real nice, but I would enjoy having something that rumbled more. I have a 15" sub, but it's 4ohm.

There was this beautiful CV sub enclosure on craigslist I saw for like $175. MMMM....makes me want to have a lot of money.

EDIT: Over the years my wife has seen enough examples of me using something we had. Everytime I make sure to make a big deal out of it, like see.... this is why our attic is full of junk. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The bash amp powers those two RF 12's. I built the enclosure they are in. It's a sealed box and it sounds real nice, but I would enjoy having something that rumbled more. I have a 15" sub, but it's 4ohm.
> 
> There was this beautiful CV sub enclosure on craigslist I saw for like $175. MMMM....makes me want to have a lot of money.
> 
> EDIT: Over the years my wife has seen enough examples of me using something we had. Everytime I make sure to make a big deal out of it, like see.... this is why our attic is full of junk. lol


If your goal is lower bass Jig, you can make a new box, and Ill design it for ya.
How much space do u have for the box?

Sealed enclosures are considered more accurate, but larger ported get that guttural wall shaking bass.
I am thinking about 4-4.5f ft3 tuned to 28-30 hz will make what you have where you want it to be.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 10, 2013)

No problem broseph. If you decide you want to give it a shot lemme know, it's still under warranty so service is free.

Are you rigging that up to go into your house or is that going into your car? Lol. If you are looking for HT man hit me up, I used to work at Paul's TV, and I still get Friend's & Family specials. Which happens every other month usually and friends/family get prices lower than employees on some stuff. That, and me and my brother are trying to piece out some HT right now, but it's all high end and way outside the budget of most DIY HT systems. We picked it all up back when being a TV salesman was a stupid easy way to make stupid fast cash, now it sucks, lol.

But I tell you what, my old boss used to work in Car Stereo, but he also has an incredible comprehension of acoustics, and is a huge HT audiophile too. He set up a well put together car stereo system in his home and I was impressed.

Oh, and I still have lots of friends at Paul's if you need something specific or in a hurry. Especially good for mounts and cables! The same cable they sell on the floor for 80 bucks is bought for 2-9 bucks by Paul's. TV's usually have very little margin in them, but Audio and Accessories are packed to the gills!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 10, 2013)

Damn you got me all excited. I never even heard of HT before. All I know is I looked up my specific speakers and saw what RF recommended for cubic feet, then designed a box around that. I went with sealed for two reasons, I thought it would be kinder to my wife, only hearing the punch and not the rumble, and it was smaller. But I would be down with a ported box.

I don't have any kind of crossover. I don't even really understand what a crossover is. I just put the pre amp out to the Bash amp and that goes strait to the box. I forget how I wired the speakers, again, I didn't know what I was doing. It came out well though. I did a very solid construction.

So here's a question. Could I build two separate boxes and put a speaker in each. One ported, one sealed, then use the Bash to power both, I guess using a crossover (or two?) to change the frequency going to each? Is that how that works? LOLOL

EDIT: Damn..... http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=294-2042


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Damn you got me all excited. I never even heard of HT before. All I know is I looked up my specific speakers and saw what RF recommended for cubic feet, then designed a box around that. I went with sealed for two reasons, I thought it would be kinder to my wife, only hearing the punch and not the rumble, and it was smaller. But I would be down with a ported box.
> 
> I don't have any kind of crossover. I don't even really understand what a crossover is. I just put the pre amp out to the Bash amp and that goes strait to the box. I forget how I wired the speakers, again, I didn't know what I was doing. It came out well though. I did a very solid construction.
> 
> ...


You can do it anyway you want, and I think that Bash has a x-over built in.
Best placement is 2 subs 1 in front of you and one behind you, but same box works one sealed one ported will work as well, although 2 with same designed box will give optimal results.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 10, 2013)

Bass is non-directional, eg placement other than airflow is irrelevant. There is such a thing as bandpass which is a box that is sealed and ported but requires more space. There is also a sealed and ported isobaric design as well. These are very efficient designs but require more space than sealed. I used to do custom installs, competition stuff. I run a single 10" L7 in a .75 square vented box off a Fosgate power 500, that shit will part your hair! Generally a sealed box is tighter sounding and a ported box will be more "boomy". If you have more than you need you will be compensated anyway! 

A crossover separates the sound signal for component amps and speakers. In other words it makes each frequency range available as separate ranges of amplification which combined with high voltage pre-amp connections reduces distortion passed to the speakers. The rule of thumb is that it is not power that breaks speakers, it's distortion. Thusly your only as good as your weakest component. 

If your getting a new deck too most of them have built in crossovers with adjustable subwoofer outputs built in also.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> A crossover separates the sound signal for component amps and speakers. In other words it makes each frequency range available as separate ranges of amplification which combined with high voltage pre-amp connections reduces distortion passed to the speakers. The rule of thumb is that it is not power that breaks speakers, it's distortion. Thusly your only as good as your weakest component.
> 
> If your getting a new deck too most of them have built in crossovers with adjustable subwoofer outputs built in also.


Exactly, check out Skar audio Jig i did my last car throu them for speaker equipment. very very nice speakers crisp clean sexy noise.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

My wifes boss is a Audiofile. Here are his amps. Shit sounds Crazy, you have never heard Pink Floyd until you hear it on this system.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> My wifes boss is a Audiofile. Here are his amps. Shit sounds Crazy, you have never heard Pink Floyd until you hear it on this system.
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Take me to your leader... That is crazy looking 


edit: I also cant help but notice the machine marks on the wood of the entertainment center.... Someone didn't do proper finish sanding.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are some serious amps!

Just thought I'd throw in my 3 cents since I read through all the audio talk. Best sounding system I have ever heard was Diamond Audio, hands down. I've heard several amazing systems with their gear, one imparticular stood out though just sooo clear like you could hear every single frequency of the music.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Those things are beautiful to me. That stuff is like a work of art... only problem is it costs what art costs. My whole system probably costs less than one of those things. There are some absolutely ridiculous audio components out there. This one set of sepakers is $50k. You can get stuff totally hand wired, made with crazy materials.

I think over the summer I might make a ported box for the 2 speakers. I guess I'd need another amp to build 2 separate boxes. Do people even do that? Run a ported sub and a sealed one so they get the different effects? Ah well... this is a project for another day. I needs to build a room first.

Plants are looking amazing today. I trimmed out their insides a little. Nothing major. I also cleaned up a little and moved some branches to different screen locations. I'm going to tie things back today as well (probably).

Speaking over on whodatnations thread we were discussing differences in day/night temps. I honestly had never heard that big changes in day/night temps can slow things down. It makes sense now that I think of it, but damn I wish I would have known this years ago. My swings are anywhere from 20-30 degrees (11-17 C). I'm thinking of ways to make that number smaller. Lights on at night would be an easy answer, but I don't think wife is going for that one.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 11, 2013)

I run mine at night so I don't have to pay to heat the room. I can usually maintain a 10 degree swing. When summer hits I have to stop all indoor unless I get an AC unit.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Speaking of indoor/ outdoor. Now that I have soil plants I can run outdoor. Was thinking today I could do a gorilla grow near my house. I literally live next to the forest. There is this little patch of land between two street, no one walks there at all, not sure if anyone driving by would notice something way up on a hill 1000 feet away. Not really sure about it, but wheels are spinning.

I also thought about putting one outside during the day at my house, but we just don't get direct sun here... so it would do better in the closet.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Those things are beautiful to me. That stuff is like a work of art... only problem is it costs what art costs. My whole system probably costs less than one of those things. There are some absolutely ridiculous audio components out there. This one set of sepakers is $50k. You can get stuff totally hand wired, made with crazy materials.
> 
> I think over the summer I might make a ported box for the 2 speakers. I guess I'd need another amp to build 2 separate boxes. Do people even do that? Run a ported sub and a sealed one so they get the different effects? Ah well... this is a project for another day. I needs to build a room first.
> 
> ...


will be cheaper to run at night-I think. Never mix ported and sealed box, trust me! Sealed will be the way to go for you jig. Will this be the family ride or you ride? If family ride, just do a sealed sub. Man I ran with the R.F crew when I was in caraudio, but more in to old cars now, and switches, like you cats didn't know.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

All this stereo talk is for my living room. I don't have any systems in any of my cars. I have a big living room.

And it would be impossible to run the light at night. I have a 1000w about 4 feet from my bed. Wife is a very light sleeper... if there is a full moon she needs the blinds down. Ain't no way I can blare a bright ass light all night in the bedroom.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Just to answer your question, generally speaking what your wanting to do is not necessarily uncommon. What you would do is use a mid driver that is large enough to punch a bit to pick up the mid-bass register and use it sealed separate amp and crossover rolloff. I have done this before in installs and seen this used in some home speaker designs. Are you talking about using your subs in your house and not your car?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah... this is all in my living room. And it's only for music. Not hooked up to TV or DVD or Gaming. Speakers can be placed wherever, there isn't a prime seat. I sit in different spots and walk around/ dance. It's all and only for music in my log cabin living room that's over a crawlspace. It's like a giant box.

So maybe use the 2 -12''s in a ported box and get a nice 8" in a sealed box with it's own amp/crossover. 

Would I use something special to split the pre-amp signal coming out of the receiver to the two different sub amps? Or just a Y adapter.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2013)

You using car amps too? How are you powering everything? Whats your source? I'm intrigued, reminds me of the toons at our hang out spot back in high school. There wasn't any electricity there so using a car battery was handy, just recharge it at the house when it got low. 
If your basically making home speakers with car drivers, I have seen people do this and have great sounding cabs. 
If your using a home receiver you would be better off using passive crossovers (capacitors and coils), that is when you are feeding a cab with a lot of watts and full signal then break it down at the driver. 
Yea, a nice tight 8" will give you great mid-bass.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not using car amps. Everything is designed for home use. It's all 8 ohms.

I'm using this receiver:
http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?class=Receiver&m=TX-SR606

And this sub amp:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-750

These speakers:
http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Venue-Series-6-Inch-Speaker/dp/B000FBPHA2/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

These subs:
http://www.nengun.com/rockford-fosgate/12-used-from-one-inchiuha-rfz1412-145019


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry jig.lol used those subs on my house kenwood amp.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> All this stereo talk is for my living room. I don't have any systems in any of my cars. I have a big living room.
> 
> And it would be impossible to run the light at night. I have a 1000w about 4 feet from my bed. Wife is a very light sleeper... if there is a full moon she needs the blinds down.* Ain't no way I can blare a bright ass light all night in the bedroom*.


thought you had your own grow room? my bad


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Excellent, I like where your going with all this. Tight home audio with a heavy bass bin! sweet!
Your sub amp has a low pass crossover built in with 330Hz option, with that set as such you would put a set of coils (low pass 120Hz passive) on the the 12" subs and full signal on the 8s. I would totally put the 12s in a full recommended cu.ft. ported enclosure with the 8s sealed. It will kill!
[video=youtube_share;rbPsEmJuu6k]http://youtu.be/rbPsEmJuu6k[/video]


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

i have no fukkin clue what you lot are talking about, but like Jig, Basenectar needs a hair cut, lol......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

looks like cousin it laying it down there lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 12, 2013)

DST said:


> i have no fukkin clue what you lot are talking about, but like Jig, Basenectar needs a hair cut, lol......


It's breaking down a component speaker set as an electronic circuit, and how to compose it for ideal sound spectrum reproduction. 
How Do Fellas?

Ya Bassnectar is a hesh, he does look like cousin it thumpin' it up there! lol


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Ah, English, thank you colocowboy.....


colocowboy said:


> It's breaking down a component speaker set as an electronic circuit, and how to compose it for ideal sound spectrum reproduction.
> How Do Fellas?
> 
> Ya Bassnectar is a hesh, he does look like cousin it thumpin' it up there! lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 13, 2013)

hello family its been a week or two.hey jigs. Ok this is my jack herer and grape fruit diesel.under a 1000 watt aircooled hood.I just flipped the lights today so what u guys think?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess during the 2week streach I'll try to fill in the bald spot


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure you'll fill the bald spot. Haha... wish I could just veg my hair a little longer to cover my bald spot. Yeah man that's looking real good. Happy plants!

Could you take a kinda close up of the plants... I just wanna see what they look like. And what's it look like under tha screen, did you pull all the growth out from under there? That'll keep the airflow nice down there and keep humidity down... plus you wont have little popcorn buds way down the plant. Just big ones in direct light. I usually pull all that stuff off the first week or so of 12/12. It also keep the stretch down because the plants are a little shocked.

Had a great time today. Worked lots outside. Got my first yard work blisters on my hands of 2013. That means good days ahead. Talked to and saw just about every neighbor... we were all out enjoying the sun. The plants are real happy and I've been meaning to snap some pics.

My buddy gets out the pen in less than two weeks. I'm super excited for him. Shit that must be a wild change going from being 21 and living the high life in the street, heading away for a long time, then coming out at 34 with nothing but some clothes and your gate money. So glad I never got popped for all the shit I did. Thanks angels!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah jigs I'll take more pictures I've been cutting everything from under the trillis and used them as clones.so happy my first grow and got a thumbs up from u and the roll it up family.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

For reals this is the first one. Shit, you're doing a fucking great job then. Been doin your homework!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My buddy gets out the pen in less than two weeks. I'm super excited for him. Shit that must be a wild change going from being 21 and living the high life in the street, heading away for a long time, then coming out at 34 with nothing but some clothes and your gate money. So glad I never got popped for all the shit I did. Thanks angels!


Wow he has been in for that long? I had a good friend go in at 20 then out at 35. Hope your buddy is OK, my friend came out all fucked up and still struggles. If i got caught for a 1/3 of the shit I did as a youngster I'd be in for years.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2013)

I can think of a couple things I've done that would have been at least 5 years. My friend got 4 for trafficking, but didn't learn his lesson and kept it up inside. Got 9 added. Oops! He's in a good space mentally and I think it helps having a stable person on the outside to talk to... get aclimated to reality. His dad is around, but he's not a citizen so not sure how that's going to work with him living there and pops not being legal. It's going to be an adventure trying to get him on his feet. But his mind is in a good spot. I can tell he doesn't want to go back, and is ready to be an adult. It sure would suck to have to grow up overnight like that.

I was really impressed when I asked what he wanted to do when he got out. He just wanted clam chowder in a bread bowl, and then go somewhere quiet. Nice to hear he didn't want to score some blow, get some hookers, and take off to vegas before meeting his P.O.

Any tips anyone has on transitioning from prison back to the outside world are welcome! Neither he nor I have done this before.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 13, 2013)

That is a crazy story Jig. You are a good guy to help your friend out like that...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2013)

Take it slow and allow him to get his feet under him. Help him learn to deal with life in the real world and by being a friend that he knows he can count on. It's not going to be easy, but you have the heart to make it work.


cof


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Take it slow for sure. He has been living in an Institution eating, sleeping, shitting, walking when he is told to. Just be his friend and try to keep him moving towards a goal. Job, house, hobbies etc etc. Just learning how to socialize with the general public will be a shock for him. If he has lots of support from his friends and family he should be fine. You're a good friend Jig, most people won't think twice about turning their back on a criminal.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

I personally haven't been but I have family that have done time. The hardest thing imho is as mentioned here, support of the right life. It is very hard to fly straight since it's usually tied to extended check ins to a parole officer with a laundry list of dos and don'ts at times that make it impossible to hold down a job (a do). Of course they often have been dreaming of burning a doob for years which can hang em up on their first ua. If he is "time served" he has a much better chance to focus on normal life. With support he won't get as depressed about having to get back in the workforce and avoid wanting to do what got him in trouble in the first place. That part is hard as it turns out, I have one cousin that really had a hard time with that, he went back twice because as my grandma says "he has sticky fingers" lol That made it hard for family to trust him, the whole burn me again shame on me thing. He is doing well now, I attribute it to those of us that despite his past still gave him the benefit of the doubt and believed in him. I always try to encourage him to look to the light and not let others doubt into his heart!

Your just the right man Jig! You have this nurturing spirit, I have seen it! My prayers are with you man.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2013)

crazy jig,but very cool of you.

anything more than 5 calenders,and you start to get "insi",and sometimes,the real world can be to much.
most of the time,drugs are an ease to get on the yard,as is hooch....i know all to well.prison can be like the real world,if you think about it.
i choose to do the "half-way house",got a factory job,cause i was not comfy talking to lots of people,love my fam,but they stay on street shit,so had to cut them off,to a point.


my bro,has been in-n-out for the last 25 yrs,he will go do 5 yrs,get out,for 1-2 yrs,and go back for 5-7 yrs,,,,and repeat...."insi"


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

genuity said:


> crazy jig,but very cool of you.
> 
> anything more than 5 calenders,and you start to get "insi",and sometimes,the real world can be to much.
> i choose to do the "half-way house",got a factory job,cause i was not comfy talking to lots of people,love my fam,but they stay on street shit,so had to cut them off,to a point.
> ...


I didn't realize there was a word for it! I remember the last time the one cousin I was referring to said "I can't do it, I'm just going back" and he did!


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I didn't realize there was a word for it! I remember the last time the one cousin I was referring to said "I can't do it, I'm just going back" and he did!


its real shit bro,the pressure of life,can bust any mans pipes......


not haveing to "really" pay any bills,get to work out,learn more "bad shit",see more "bad shit"....after so long,you become "bad shit"
then they put you on the street,with a c-note,and want you to be productive....haha,it sucks a lot.

my bro has like 10 kids out here,and still can not get right for them,if not for himself.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

. The top of the trillis


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

. Under the trillis


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

under the trillis


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 2568357. Under the trillis


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

I got some trimming to do or should I let them go?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Trim da pants outta that shit. Otherwise you might end up like me, with a big scroggy mess that fuks you in the end.


----------



## fishindog (Mar 14, 2013)

Ya trim everything below the screen


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

I been trimming it that's one week of new growth.I will start trimming it again today and post pixs of what I did. Thanks guys! Anyone else want to give any pointers good or bad !


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol I was thinking about leaving 1-2 inches under the trillis for added buds


----------



## supchaka (Mar 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm sure you'll fill the bald spot. Haha... wish I could just veg my hair a little longer to cover my bald spot. Yeah man that's looking real good. Happy plants!
> 
> Could you take a kinda close up of the plants... I just wanna see what they look like. And what's it look like under tha screen, did you pull all the growth out from under there? That'll keep the airflow nice down there and keep humidity down... plus you wont have little popcorn buds way down the plant. Just big ones in direct light. I usually pull all that stuff off the first week or so of 12/12. It also keep the stretch down because the plants are a little shocked.
> 
> ...


Inktristing! I usually waited till after the stretch to trim below. I wanted to see/know what all was gonna be above the screen first. I see some heavy leaf trimming coming soon too, too much canopy covering my buds!



jigfresh said:


> I can think of a couple things I've done that would have been at least 5 years. My friend got 4 for trafficking, but didn't learn his lesson and kept it up inside. Got 9 added. Oops! He's in a good space mentally and I think it helps having a stable person on the outside to talk to... get aclimated to reality. His dad is around, but he's not a citizen so not sure how that's going to work with him living there and pops not being legal. It's going to be an adventure trying to get him on his feet. But his mind is in a good spot. I can tell he doesn't want to go back, and is ready to be an adult. It sure would suck to have to grow up overnight like that.
> 
> I was really impressed when I asked what he wanted to do when he got out. He just wanted clam chowder in a bread bowl, and then go somewhere quiet. Nice to hear he didn't want to score some blow, get some hookers, and take off to vegas before meeting his P.O.
> 
> Any tips anyone has on transitioning from prison back to the outside world are welcome! Neither he nor I have done this before.


When I was a kid I sold weed and speed, I got out of that lifestyle when I was 20. Not 3 months after I stopped my closest friend (drug friend) went to jail, he got 3 years and served 18 mos. I know without a doubt I would have been with him when that went down and who knows what type of life I'd be in now. I have a couple other friends who went to jail, and 3 friends who died from drug related issues. 

My cousin is older than me, hes like 50, he's been in jail more of his life than out. He started with juvy back when he was like 15 and its just been a never ending cycle. He doesnt know how to live or cope on the outside. His longest stint was 14 years, was addicted to crack and beat his GF. She was a minor which compounded it. He found god at some point, and was really seeming to have shit straight. He met a girl through like a penpal type shit, actually married her and had 2 kids through conjugal visits. This is all while locked up still. 

He got paroled. Due to the nature of his first arrest there was some type of order that he couldnt be around children. So he meets his PO at a Dennys or some shit with his wife and kids, and they arrest him for breaking parole, by being with his kids! Weird shit, so he went back in for more years and after that I think he just lost it. He ended up not being with the girl anymore or seeing his kids. He got paroled again, my dad was trying to help him out with some church related shit and he seemed ok. Somehow ended up back in northern cali and doing drugs again, decided he wanted to go back so he took his PO hostage. He's been in ever since, this was over 10 years ago. 

I rambled a bit, but the moral of the story I guess, it can be very hard for a long time ex-con to make good on the outside. Good luck with your friend. Theres only so much you can do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2013)

Gutted for your spurs man great game, thought penalties where coming. I hate deciding by penalty.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok after an hour of trimming


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think this is going to be a nice grow wish me luck I'm going in guys


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I can think of a couple things I've done that would have been at least 5 years. My friend got 4 for trafficking, but didn't learn his lesson and kept it up inside. Got 9 added. Oops! He's in a good space mentally and I think it helps having a stable person on the outside to talk to... get aclimated to reality. His dad is around, but he's not a citizen so not sure how that's going to work with him living there and pops not being legal. It's going to be an adventure trying to get him on his feet. But his mind is in a good spot. I can tell he doesn't want to go back, and is ready to be an adult. It sure would suck to have to grow up overnight like that.
> 
> I was really impressed when I asked what he wanted to do when he got out. He just wanted clam chowder in a bread bowl, and then go somewhere quiet. Nice to hear he didn't want to score some blow, get some hookers, and take off to vegas before meeting his P.O.
> 
> Any tips anyone has on transitioning from prison back to the outside world are welcome! Neither he nor I have done this before.


Howdy Jig best of wishes to you and your misses  

I have a bit of experience in this department. I myself have been in a few times and just about every buddy ive ever had growing up is either coming out, on there way in or dead. 

For myself the best thing i ever did was immerse myself in a trade. It was a hard transistion from roaming the hood all day doing what ever i pleased but over time i bacame a responsible working man. Granted i still had a pull to toward the street life even after learning a new way of living life and i struggled for years to go legiti 100% square lol. 

After watching enough of my pals go down the gutter i decided i was on the right track working and just stuck with it. Then i had kids and now im a hermit lol.  1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

TOON TO THE QUARTERS!!!!!!! Could ya wait any longer to score a goal? What a blast!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Gutted for your spurs man great game, thought penalties where coming. I hate deciding by penalty.


MATE!!!! you confused with the chelski match. WE WON!!!! some shady play, but we was all square after 90. 3-3 agg, both 3-0 at home. So Extra time. Adebayor punched one in round 96 minutes. Inter got one back at 110, but it was 4-4 agg, but we had the only away goal. Real shit for them as they held us scorless in regulation, so really we didn't score an away goal, if you know what I mean. But fuck it... I'll take it. Final 8!

All england final would be grand.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

Jojo... that looks much better now. It's gonna be a good grow for sure. Real good work.

@ masonman. Thanks for stopping bye. Amazing to think you were anything but legit the way you are doing your thing now. Thanks for the good wishes. Not sure if you've followed along enough to know we are 17 weeks pregnant. Hoping things work out this time. Keep us in your thoughts my friend. I keep you in mine.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Jojo... that looks much better now. It's gonna be a good grow for sure. Real good work.
> 
> @ masonman. Thanks for stopping bye. Amazing to think you were anything but legit the way you are doing your thing now. Thanks for the good wishes. Not sure if you've followed along enough to know we are 17 weeks pregnant. Hoping things work out this time. Keep us in your thoughts my friend. I keep you in mine.


Indeed i did see that Jig my apologies and a very late Congrats. I often dont have time to read up as much as id like to becasue of my busy schedule but im making an effort to be around as much as this old nobody can be haha. A BIG Congrats to you and MRS Jig Fingers crosses bru :0 1BMM


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Did somebody say HHB? 

HHB.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

YAY!!! Happy Healthy Baby!!! 1 week till next appt. Should find out that he's a boy then. I'm stoked.

ANd how bout them SPURS!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

Hhb, hhb, hhb, hhb, hhb, fukkin get in therre you funky jigster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

He is on quite a terror. lol posting pics of his wife and calling people funny names. It's like a traveling trainwreck. hehe Go D Go!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

Well fuck me I must be subbd to the wrong threads.... or I'm too slow. All I'm seeing is drunken ramblings. 

I was the same... when I drank I was in love with everyone. And they loved me back. Was a shame when I quit. Now everyone hates me. lol... just kidding. I am much more of an asshole now though.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 14, 2013)

I just happened to notice he posted in the picture of yourself thread and was like UH OH?? whats he doing in there? lol


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2013)

CuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 14, 2013)

Fanny boy!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry I missed that last one in real time last night. D must be feeling good today, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2013)

Hehe... it was fun.

Hey Bobo... we need to take D down to the beach:

[youtube]9xgBnGQhAUI[/youtube]

"Hahaha... he ain't no hodad squidlips." I went to church once with Gary Busey. How does that guy at 3:20 just drop in like that. I mean are you serious. Is that how they did shit back then?

Hope you're having a good one my friend. I've alraedy been outside working for a couple hours. Fuck I love spring!!!!!!!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha Gary Busey all buffed out and talking legibly. I have never surfed, would love to try some day.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah man. I think you'd love it. Surfing to me is the only thing like having sex with mother nature. In a loving way. Hiking, camping, gardening, rafting, they all get us closer to nature, but surfing man. It's just somethings else. You are at the complete whim of the ocean. I really want to go out now.

Seriously something you should do soon. My tip though. Don't just rent a board and go out, even if you are with a friend. Practice popping up over and over and over and over and over. Do it on the beach. Sure you'll look like a tool, but it's better than catching 5 waves and never being able to stand up. Plus all the other guys out that day will be sure to stay clear of you.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have ridden every other kind of board, ski, skate, snowboard so I think I could at least stand up once or twice. I sat on the beach near Arcata last summer watching these guys surf some really rough water. It was really cool to see some skilled guys just chopping it up. I think the worst part was getting out to the good waves. Looked like you would be cooked by the time you made it out there. They had really short stubby boards.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

Ive ridden a manboard.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I have ridden every other kind of board, ski, skate, snowboard so I think I could at least stand up once or twice. I sat on the beach near Arcata last summer watching these guys surf some really rough water. It was really cool to see some skilled guys just chopping it up. I think the worst part was getting out to the good waves. Looked like you would be cooked by the time you made it out there. They had really short stubby boards.


I know you skated enough to have the balance to stand, I'm sure you could carve a little even. It's getting to a standing position instantaneously that is the trick. You don't even see it when surfers do their thing because they are so good at it. The trick is quick and having your feet land in exactly the right place. It's a muscle memory thing.

And yes. Paddling out is the work of it all. If they had ski lift type deals everyone would do it. In bigger surf the channels between where the waves break kinda suck you out and help a little. But if it's that big I'm scared to even catch one. It's just exciting to be sitting out there rolling over what seem like 20 foot waves (probably about 6').

It's a blast man. You gotta ride one wave in your life. And not the white water. It's the most magical feeling gliding across the water being propelled by the water and gravity and a pulse of force that has been traveling hundreds of miles though open ocean in hopes that YOU would ride it.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Ive ridden a manboard.


Uhhhh I am afraid to ask....


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Mar 15, 2013)

worm I was kinda thinking the same. hah. I think surfing would be legit. I grew up wakeboarding. 

Jig hope all is well. HHB.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 15, 2013)

I love snowboarding and have always wanted to try wake boarding but never could get the hang of skate boards so I didn't know how I would do with surfing.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 15, 2013)

I skated as a kid. First board was a T-Rex... anyone remember those? My next one was a Nash. Lol... got it at Kmart or something. I found a skate shop after not too long and that was the beginning of my counter culture life. I loved all the guys in there with their bleeched hair and long shorts. I was so hooked. Spent so much time hanging out at the skate shop, which ever one. I think I started surfing around 11 or 12. Man it's great. Did that for a few years, maybe till about 19. Snowboarded for a long time too, but not as much as the other two. I love carving powder and tree runs. I got spoiled on Mammoth though and can't stand so cal resorts.

I'm lame and old now. The only thing I've done is snowboard a couple years ago. That's the only board I've been on in probably 10 years. 

I grow some good weed though.

I'm actually really looking forward to having a kid to get me playing again. It will suck when they want to play with their friends instead of dad. I'll be ready for a rest by then probably.

Camera is sitting by the grow room right now. One step at a time. Will probably take pics later.

Oh, and I had my second accupuncture appt today. I never told you guys, but the first appt really did wonders for me. My tummy hasn't felt this good in a long long time. I'm hoping I notice even more improvement with this session. I didn't faint or anything.


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2013)

That I am.......


jigfresh said:


> Fanny boy!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hehe... it was fun.
> 
> Hey Bobo... we need to take D down to the beach:
> 
> ...


Seriously! lolololololzzz Sorry I didn't get in here until right now. They past few days have been crazy around here. With kids. Go figure! 

Surf was shitty here yesterday, btw. Really good in the morn, and then blown out, sloppy, and overhead. I still went for a wee little paddle though in the afternoon.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Seriously! lolololololzzz Sorry I didn't get in here until right now. They past few days have been crazy around here. With kids. Go figure!
> 
> Surf was shitty here yesterday, btw. Really good in the morn, and then blown out, sloppy, and overhead. I still went for a wee little paddle though in the afternoon.


Dude!!! You surf too? WTF is my problem. I gotta get out more.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

I do... some might even say I've got a bit of an addiction on my hands. So much for ever growing up, lol. 

If you want to learn, you should take a trip down to Santa Cruz, rent a foam board, and jump in at Cowell's. Super mellow wave, lots of beginners, mellow vibe. Don't venture to the coast in your area. It's probably not the best place to learn. 

Hope you guys are having a good one. I've gotta go work today. Earning money on a Saturday?! Who does that? Oh wait. me.

HHB


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sick as fuck. Will post some pics.  Pics will be of plants... not me being sick.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 16, 2013)

No way Bro I'm going to Maverick's to ride the tube. (I think thats what it's called) 

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

I used to be a skater, eas ok, not as good as some of my friends.
I was sick (not a virus like u Jig) on my bmx though. 
I was a great bowler as a young kid, several ppl said I should go pro.
But my life changed when i was 10 and my mom married the bad man....
I suck on a board and bowling now I am just ok...I guess after 30 yrs its like I never bowled.
I bowled a 200 5 yrs ago.
I only bowl once every 3-5 yrs though.
I bowled a 251 at 9 though

The bowling doesnt fit in here, but I am not good at or even did most board sports lol...never skied either.
I might snowboard though as my friend got a few boards...maybe next winter.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Chernobyl


Chernobyl in cups


Sour D #1


Sour D #2 - Lanky


It's getting warm, so out come the critters.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I used to be a skater, eas ok, not as good as some of my friends.
> I was sick (not a virus like u Jig) on my bmx though.
> I was a great bowler as a young kid, several ppl said I should go pro.
> But my life changed when i was 10 and my mom married the bad man....
> ...


Of course bowling fits in here. Who do you think has a ball up in the attic? Ha, it was one I stole from the local alley. I figured it was the only place I went, so I was just borrowing it between uses. I was never too good. Averaged 145 or something. Had a lot of fun. Was better at bowling as I drank more... same with pool. It's like I can see the angles or something when I'm sloshed. I am good under pressure though. My two best games were 1. When my ex-girlfriends dad took me, really wanted to impress him. Got a 192 and beat him. Wasn't sure if that was a good thing or not. 2. My best game ever was my and my wife's first real date. I bowled either 204 or 209. I was super trashed. Last tiime I drank actually. Sept 5, 2005. 

I've gone bowling a few times in the past year. I still can do alright. Barely broke 100 one game, but got a 155 or so on another. It's all about getting in a zone for me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 16, 2013)

gonna be a full closet in a couple weeks!!

are you still going to grow once the HHB arrives?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

You know... I'm not sure. I plan on it, but just last night I had the brilliant idea to sit on what I have, and sit on the next harvest. I'll have a few oz of Indica, and more than a few oz of Sativa, so I should be set for about a year of smoke. Then I can decide if growing fits with things in the immediate aftermath of having a newborn. There's no way I'm giving up growing just yet... but a break may be in order to take care of crying things.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Of course bowling fits in here. Who do you think has a ball up in the attic? Ha, it was one I stole from the local alley. I figured it was the only place I went, so I was just borrowing it between uses. I was never too good. Averaged 145 or something. Had a lot of fun. Was better at bowling as I drank more... same with pool. It's like I can see the angles or something when I'm sloshed. I am good under pressure though. My two best games were 1. When my ex-girlfriends dad took me, really wanted to impress him. Got a 192 and beat him. Wasn't sure if that was a good thing or not. 2. My best game ever was my and my wife's first real date. I bowled either 204 or 209. I was super trashed. Last tiime I drank actually. Sept 5, 2005.
> 
> I've gone bowling a few times in the past year. I still can do alright. Barely broke 100 one game, but got a 155 or so on another. It's all about getting in a zone for me.


I was good at bowling as a kid so I never drank lol, but when I play pool I kinda suck till I am buzzed then I am pretty good, and can really do some great angles.
I think I am too fast till i rink then the geometry is released or something?
I lived in a mobile park with 2 tables and nobody really used it most of the time except summer when all the teens would swim and play pool to get a break from the sun.
I loved to school them in pool.
I would even do tricks jumping the ball from one table to the other and make shots.
I would beat them at tennis too.
They would eat me alive at the new video games though no doubt or b-ball though lol.
I try not to compete too much at things I dont excel in.

I havent played pool in a few yrs since my friend I played with 3 doors down from me died, that also struck home with me drinking and driving.
I drink so lil now and never when driving, and I used to drive drunk everyday b4 that.

I keep getting off topic here lol rambling done


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

I didn't know we had a topic in this mess of a journal. I mean the thread is called Flooded tube Banana and Dog. We have been way off topic for a long time haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I didn't know we had a topic in this mess of a journal. I mean the thread is called Flooded tube Banana and Dog. We have been way off topic for a long time haha.


Do you still use the flooded tube, or are you only in soil now?
Did you ever use a chiller for the tube, or was it fine without one?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Only soil here these days. Tubes are sitting under the deck in case I want to go back. I never needed a chiller as my water stayed cool. See in my closet the rez was always on the ground, and I have the big 435cfm fan pulling fresh air into the closet and out. The fresh air it pulled was cool air from the bedroom, which came through the vents near the bottom of my closet. The cool air blasts directly onto the rez before being sucked up the tube, so the fan is effectively cooling the rez with cool air. You need to live in a cool place to do this, and not vent into the same space you draw from. The hottest it gets here over the summer is 85... and that's not many days. More like 80's. And that's outside. My bedroom never gets above probably 75 all year. The coolest it gets in the winter is probably 55.

I really miss the sound of the water fall.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Only soil here these days. Tubes are sitting under the deck in case I want to go back. I never needed a chiller as my water stayed cool. See in my closet the rez was always on the ground, and I have the big 435cfm fan pulling fresh air into the closet and out. The fresh air it pulled was cool air from the bedroom, which came through the vents near the bottom of my closet. The cool air blasts directly onto the rez before being sucked up the tube, so the fan is effectively cooling the rez with cool air. You need to live in a cool place to do this, and not vent into the same space you draw from. The hottest it gets here over the summer is 85... and that's not many days. More like 80's. And that's outside. My bedroom never gets above probably 75 all year. The coolest it gets in the winter is probably 55.
> 
> I really miss the sound of the water fall.


My 5 gallon cloner gets warm water and slows root growth and will make roots brown if I dont change it regularly,
It sits on hard tile floor that is always cold.
I see the cool air thing on the rez is the key!
I am gonna make a timer that does 3 min on 5 min off to combat this and heopfully makes roots faster in the process.

Man i am jealous of your weather!
Reminds me of Monterey


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2013)

talking of the topic, any word on the banana?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

No word. There is a Banana cross with Gran Daddy Purp... many seeds of that. We are hoping there is a Banana leaning pheno in there. I guess there is a cut out there... a friend of a friend still has it. But apparently they are the nastiest sickest grower on the west coast, so someone is going to have to take a diseased, bug ridden plant into some sort of quarentine for a long long time and put in work to make that bitch well.

I know I'm not doing it. Not sure if anyone else will.

The jars are shrinking of it and it makes me sad. Another reason I really want to start smoking on the Sour D. and Chernobyl.

@bassman... One thing that really helped me was putting the table in my room. Having something separate even if just a little the 'grow' space from the 'rez' space. It's still the same, but with a barier there the air stays cooler below and doesn't get any light to heat things up. I would try to drape some Panda film over the rez. It's not much insulation, but may be all you need.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> No word. There is a Banana cross with Gran Daddy Purp... many seeds of that. We are hoping there is a Banana leaning pheno in there. I guess there is a cut out there... a friend of a friend still has it. But apparently they are the nastiest sickest grower on the west coast, so someone is going to have to take a diseased, bug ridden plant into some sort of quarentine for a long long time and put in work to make that bitch well.
> 
> I know I'm not doing it. Not sure if anyone else will.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea.

I was soo looking forward to the banana clone coming my way this year, then I heard of the extinction!!
Is it better to have loved and lost or not to have loved at all?
I guess I dont know what I am missing whereas you do...

Could just get a branch from him and just wash it with a sponge very thoroughly and root it yourself


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

Those girls are looking sexy jig, I like the shape the cage is getting. They all have that nice sheen to the leaves, you know they are healthy and happy!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2013)

At least you could potentially source a clone, gage green is working with the banana from what I gather. I don't know if it's the same but his "banana puff" is coming out soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm trying not to get too hung up on it. I mean it is great... but so is so many other strains. From everyone's word, isn't Girl Scout Cookies supposed to be the best strain ever. It was Purple Kush #14 or whatever a couple years ago. Tahoe Kush. Oh and there's people's cuts of things that are the best. Chitowns Sour Kush, Las Fingerz Super Lemon Haze. I'm not talking shit or anything. I'm sure all those strains and cuts are the fucking bees knees. But then so are so many others, ya know.

I find peeps chasing a holy grail, and Banana could be mine. But I concede. If it's around again, cool. If not there are so many great strains around that I haven't smoked or grown. I can't wait to try my own Sour D. Was my favorite smoke from when I would buy it. And I've never tried the chernobyl. Does TGA even make anything that isn't stellar.

I'll let you guys know what happens with the banana as I find out. I guess the lesson is to stay in contact with your peeps at all times. If I would have called Seedless just 2 weeks before I did I could have re-vegged my Banana's. Still makes me upset.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm trying not to get too hung up on it. I mean it is great... but so is so many other strains. From everyone's word, isn't Girl Scout Cookies supposed to be the best strain ever. It was Purple Kush #14 or whatever a couple years ago. Tahoe Kush. Oh and there's people's cuts of things that are the best. Chitowns Sour Kush, Las Fingerz Super Lemon Haze. I'm not talking shit or anything. I'm sure all those strains and cuts are the fucking bees knees. But then so are so many others, ya know.
> 
> I find peeps chasing a holy grail, and Banana could be mine. But I concede. If it's around again, cool. If not there are so many great strains around that I haven't smoked or grown. I can't wait to try my own Sour D. Was my favorite smoke from when I would buy it. And I've never tried the chernobyl. Does TGA even make anything that isn't stellar.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what happens with the banana as I find out. I guess the lesson is to stay in contact with your peeps at all times. If I would have called Seedless just 2 weeks before I did I could have re-vegged my Banana's. Still makes me upset.


I cant smoke the same thing every day or Bassman becomes a dull boy.
But really I like what I like, of my strains I have grown ppl all have their faves, and they dont necessarily coincide with mine.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> At least you could potentially source a clone, gage green is working with the banana from what I gather. I don't know if it's the same but his "banana puff" is coming out soon.


good smoke that "banana puff"(banana og x jo og) is.







i feel ya jig,its so many new things to find,that will hit all different,in many ways...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 16, 2013)

genuity said:


> good smoke that "banana puff"(banana og x jo og) is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wanting that, mmmmm


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey jig you leave those party cups where they are the roots will grow into the pot under it.... Thats if you poked drainage holes in them  I kid I kid! Not going to x-plant those eh?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

Hell he could just cut the bottoms off the cups and up pot them. 

I totally agree about so many strains. I'm glad I've been able to keep my WW so long, but if I lost it I'm sure my world won't stop spinning. Hell who knows some day I might find something that I'm like wow this blows my WW away. Heck that could be in my tray now with my C99 or CJ who knows. Either way I'm gonna enjoy any chance i get to try something new. I don't buy anything very often, but if I'm told this or that is around and it looks fairly legit I might grab a bag just to taste it. Supposededly I've recently had the Tahoe OG, which I could buy cus it was bad ass. The guy also had some "platinum og" which I don't know about it was ok, and this week it was "blue dream". I don't usually put much faith in names cus people pull shit out of there ass all the time. The Tahoe like I said I might believe was Tahoe, but the blue dream wasn't as kick ass as everyone talks about so I might call bs on that. Now I won't know about either of these unless I personally grow them, or get to burn some with a grower I trust but either way variety is the spice of life is what I think I'm trying to say! HHB peace Bro!

PS. Oh ya so my wife and I are thinking about buying a camper and becoming gypsies from like july to september this year and driving around the country a bit while I'm not working and I'm getting disability to live off. So if we can find a fairly cheap decent shape rig that might be the plan. In which case we will be coming to Cali! We wanna check out some different places, and try to find a place to settle down basically. Gonna hit CO, WA, we might go up to BC for a few, prolly check out the grand canyon, you know shit like that. Step one is finding a rig though, we REALLY want an 80 VW vanagon, but we'll see they can be expensive and we don't have much cash atm. Anyway I'll quit rambling just thought I'd share.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

That sounds bad ass Thundercat. My wife and I would like to do the same sorta thing... go explore for a bit. We'll see when it happens... you're doing the same loop we've talked about though.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 16, 2013)

I just hope we can find something affordable to buy to drive and live in. We won't have a ton of money each month to live off, but with not having to pay rent and utilities I figure paying for the gas won't kill us if we don't go crazy driving everywhere. Drive one place spend a week or so, then make our way to another. If you've got any suggestions on things to see let me know.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2013)

I think for having children you should grow a couple plants in soil, no screens. Minimal upkeep and leaves you plenty other time. I'm pretty burnt out on my scrog already, don't think I'll be doing it again. Lol it feels like so much work


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 17, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I just hope we can find something affordable to buy to drive and live in. We won't have a ton of money each month to live off, but with not having to pay rent and utilities I figure paying for the gas won't kill us if we don't go crazy driving everywhere. Drive one place spend a week or so, then make our way to another. If you've got any suggestions on things to see let me know.


Death Valley is always awesome depending on what time of year... Spring time or Fall are the only doable months... too hot or too cold the other 6 of 12.



supchaka said:


> I think for having children you should grow a couple plants in soil, no screens. Minimal upkeep and leaves you plenty other time. I'm pretty burnt out on my scrog already, don't think I'll be doing it again. Lol it feels like so much work


Yeah dude, my scrog days are done as well. I learned my lesson! At least when working with mothers. I'd give it a go at some point again in the future, but only under very specific circumstances.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

I got lots to say about galavanting all over the country... but too lazy to type right now. But did have this for you guys:

My wife read something online that said you could tell the sex of your unborn baby by using a pendulum and asking it questions. Odd right? She got a necklace out and laid down. She did it first then had me do it. She said you have to ask yes or no questions. The pendulum will either rock back and forth or make circles. She didn't tell me which was which (yes/no). I asked if we are having a girl, swinging. I asked if we are having a boy, circles. She got the same thing when she did it. Swinging means No, circles mean Yes.


If pendulums can read the future I'm going to have a boy in August!!!


Let's smoke to that!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome man I'll burn one to that! 

Last night I was thinking about all this, and I joked with the wife that we could come for the birth if we were out driving around the west coast.


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got lots to say about galavanting all over the country... but too lazy to type right now. But did have this for you guys:
> 
> My wife read something online that said you could tell the sex of your unborn baby by using a pendulum and asking it questions. Odd right? She got a necklace out and laid down. She did it first then had me do it. She said you have to ask yes or no questions. The pendulum will either rock back and forth or make circles. She didn't tell me which was which (yes/no). I asked if we are having a girl, swinging. I asked if we are having a boy, circles. She got the same thing when she did it. Swinging means No, circles mean Yes.
> 
> ...



HHB.....

almost baby shower time


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 17, 2013)

hey jigs day 4 of 12/12 still got 2ball spots but she's doing well.this is at lights out.starting the first 2weekss of 12/12 using a MH.after that a hps.what do ypu guys think of cali connection pre 98 bubba kush, sour diesel and julius . Don't want to get burned


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd be down. But not sure about the wife lol. You can come by the house a couple days later she said. That'd be better anyways, we could chill out and smoke.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2573823 hey jigs day 4 of 12/12 still got 2ball spots but she's doing well.this is at lights out.starting the first 2weekss of 12/12 using a MH.after that a hps.what do ypu guys think of cali connection pre 98 bubba kush, sour diesel and julius . Don't want to get burned


Looks real good bro. I have heard good things about Cali Conn Pre 98 Bubba. Not sure about the others though.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you guys delivering up or down the hill?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2013)

Down the hill. They don't have a delivery station up here. Our doc is down there and they have one of the best neo natal units in the country.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2013)

Awe shit man I'm not gonna invade your childs birth, but I'd be down for to swing through some time well before or after. You guys will want your space and sleep for weeks after wards.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2013)

This is an expression I have never heard of...but then they don't have hills in The Netherlands! They just have slightly elevated bridges.......



jigfresh said:


> Down the hill. They don't have a delivery station up here. Our doc is down there and they have one of the best neo natal units in the country.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2013)

see berbatov ended the gareth bale show this weekend jig, toon got robbed blind and a lad hospitalised. so without further ado, hows them plants? 

i skipped back and they've come along way since last i saw. i didn't realise sour D was so sativa leaning. 

glad mrs jig n the bump are doing grand laddy


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Don. Yeah... let's keep the chat to plants this week.  My Sour D's are doing lovely. Everything went into 12/12 last night. It will be different to see these plants grow. I've never grown such lanky things. I guess the hope is for golf ball nugs strung out on a line. The chernobyl is looking notably more hybrid with the fatter leaves and shorter node spacing. It also seems less N hungry which I think I remember being a sativa trait. I'm keeping the night temps higher these days so not as much of a day/night swing. All I'm doing is shutting off the extraction fan overnight. I am sure they don't have much fresh air overnight, but I think it outweighs the colder temps and lower humidity. With fan on humidity stays below 10%... with it off humidity is round 40%. Once buds start getting big I'll keep the fan on so no mold possibilities.

As for mountain talk D there are a few terms I had never heard before that we use all the time up here. 'Mountain people' are who we are now. Or 'Mountain Folk'. And while we do live up the hill, there is no real term 'up the hill' that don't make sense. You'd say 'On the Mountain'. 'Down the hill' is probably the most common term used up here. Everyone knows it by acronym too. DTH. I think my favorite term is 'Flat-landers'. Our mountain is a bunch of resort towns strung together. So around half the houses up here are vacant most of the year. During summer all the folks with money enough for a vacation house come up and invade us on nice weekends. I'll take it as they keep our economy afloat... but it is something. Invasion of the Flatlanders Lol. They drive fucking slow, don't know where they are going, make everywhere in town crowded, and basically screw everything up. But geez they have a good time doing it. Ignorance is bliss.

TC, you will be welcome just about anytime mate. You are nearly part of the family my friend. This RIU thing is no small part of my life. Some of the peeps who post here are my best friends whom I can barely wait to see and hug again. And the others I just haven't met in the first place to see again. I wish all of you could be hanging round the corner from the hospital and I could pop in and take a break with you all.  You guys have offered me and the wife so much support over the past few monthes and even before with the other babies, there's no way I could shut anyone out if they wanted to be a tiny part of my kids life. I might even make his middle name Bobotrank. (JUST KIDDING!)

And also about the trip. Me and the wife talk about doing something like that with our kid when they are around 5 or something. Home school them while driving round the country. We've also talked about being co-drivers in our own rig. That would be after the kid goes to college/ gets kicked out for being 18.  There's so many awesome places, and so many cool people. And we all live in one country... I can't tell you how great that is having travelled a little. All the same language, same money, no problems going from state to state. USA sure is an amazing fucking place.

And as for things to see, there is a laundry list of stuff in california. Bodie is fucking cool... biggest ghost town there is. Bristlecone pines have been alive for over 3,000 years or something. Mt. Whitney can be hiked (tallest point in lower 4. Mono Lake, Mammoth Lakes, Yosemite, Kings Canyon. Dude... Hearst Castle is something to behold. Sure it was built by an evil genius with some ill gotten money... but it's still a fucking wonder. Monterey Bay is amazing. The Golden Gate Bridge. Malibu. Venice Beach. Death Valley. Joshua Tree. It just goes on and on and on. I think you should see Kelso Dunes. Singing sand bro... craziest thing I've ever heard/ felt.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well Jig you have graduated to a full on dirt grower now, and are as good or better than me already lol. 

Sour D and ECSD are some strains I will try eventually.
I would like to do outdoor though since they are tall lanky model gals though.
No room for them long legs in my house.
Had to throw my Gods Gift outside.
I hope she can finish b4 the days get too long


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

I love it. No model bitches in my house! So does that mean my wife is more indica leaning? Uh oh... I'm asking for trouble now.

We'll see how well this Sour D turns out. If it's fire the place still keeps their mother so I can always get more.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I love it. No model bitches in my house! So does that mean my wife is more indica leaning? Uh oh... I'm asking for trouble now.
> 
> We'll see how well this Sour D turns out. If it's fire the place still keeps their mother so I can always get more.


As far as women are concerned Sir-Mix-Alot had (has) it right 36-24-36...only if shes 5'3"
I have never been into the long lean women, I like em with long hair too...ok I am off track again lol.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

> *I might even make his middle name Bobotrank.*


Oh I see how it is. 

lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

That would still be a bit of a medium booty. 36 on 5'3. I'm talking about 48"+ WOOT WOOT. hehehehe... I'm funny.

EDIT: What? You don't like Wormdrive Bobotrank Fresh HAHAHA. Gonna mess around and give my wife some silly name idea.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2013)

There's a couple hospitals up there, I think the one in big bear has a nursery. I used to service their X-ray equipment 20 years ago and fucking hated it, I wouldn't want my kid born there either lol. I thought there was another one, in arrowhead no? All I know is when it was that service day it was miserable in the winter. Hitting every vet, urgent care and chiropractor up there in one day to service their X-ray. 

You got clones up the hill? I'm thinking I'd like to try some clones again, the 2 shops near me had some shit plants when I used them, like 2 years ago, I've been from seed since then. I see lots on Craig's but never hit anyone up.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> There's a couple hospitals up there, I think the one in big bear has a nursery. I used to service their X-ray equipment 20 years ago and fucking hated it, I wouldn't want my kid born there either lol. I thought there was another one, in arrowhead no? All I know is when it was that service day it was miserable in the winter. Hitting every vet, urgent care and chiropractor up there in one day to service their X-ray.
> 
> You got clones up the hill? I'm thinking I'd like to try some clones again, the 2 shops near me had some shit plants when I used them, like 2 years ago, I've been from seed since then. I see lots on Craig's but never hit anyone up.


Bought 4 Kens GDP clones on CL last week.
All 4 died.
Turns out they were fresh cuts not even rooted...who knows maybe some ruderallis for all I know??
Make sure when buying from CL u make sure u get your moneys worth.
I have had mostly good experience with CL though.
My Urkle seems like a Winner!!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

These guys say they have a 14 day garuntee. It's where I got these 6 and I'm happy. http://thcplant.com

They are kinda all around. I met them at the 15 & the 60. They might do MoVal or something.

As for the hospitals up here, the hospital in big bear is further of a drive than loma linda. And one is world class... the other budget. Arrowhead hospital has downsized a lot. They don't do a whole load of services they used to. Not enough folks that pay their bills up here.

EDIT: Glad you found a winner in your urkle bassman.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the list of stuff to check out, seeing half of those will keep us busy, and I'll make a point of adding the dunes to our list!

I feel the same way about you guys being like a family, my wife thinks I talk to you guys more then her sometimes.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> These guys say they have a 14 day garuntee. It's where I got these 6 and I'm happy. http://thcplant.com
> 
> They are kinda all around. I met them at the 15 & the 60. They might do MoVal or something.
> 
> ...


Not harvested yet 3rd week flowering, but she is short stocky bushy smelly and the leaves are starting to purple a lil.
She is very much like My Grape Krush so far with similar smells and structure, but a lil squatter and sturdier


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2013)

My wife knows you guys are the only ones I tell what's really going on. That's why she reads my thread.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Bought 4 Kens GDP clones on CL last week.
> All 4 died.
> Turns out they were fresh cuts not even rooted...who knows maybe some ruderallis for all I know??
> Make sure when buying from CL u make sure u get your moneys worth.
> ...


And this is why i grow from seed. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> And this is why i grow from seed. lol


Now that I have some awesome genetics (thanx BC and others) I wont be buying anymore clones unless there is something wayyy too hard to pass up.
What a waste of $30 that was


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My wife knows you guys are the only ones I tell what's really going on. That's why she reads my thread.





Thundercat said:


> Thanks for the list of stuff to check out, seeing half of those will keep us busy, and I'll make a point of adding the dunes to our list!
> 
> I feel the same way about you guys being like a family, my wife thinks I talk to you guys more then her sometimes.


My wife opened an account because she was convinced RIU was a front for some porn/hookup website. After a few times lurking around she said "you guys are like a bunch of weed smoking old ladies" lol She calls you guys My Weed Buddies.

She also said she likes shwags Avi.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Jig, I am making a promise that this year I shall sort through these Banana wonders so i can get you back something similar to the original cut you had


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> My wife opened an account because she was convinced RIU was a front for some porn/hookup website. After a few times lurking around she said "you guys are like a bunch of weed smoking old ladies" lol She calls you guys My Weed Buddies.
> 
> She also said she likes shwags Avi.


Everyone like Shwag's avi don't they?? lol


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2013)

^^^^Yup!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

big ol bubble booty, what's not to love  he needs to learn how to make gif's lol


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> There's a couple hospitals up there, I think the one in big bear has a nursery. I used to service their X-ray equipment 20 years ago and fucking hated it, I wouldn't want my kid born there either lol. I thought there was another one, in arrowhead no? All I know is when it was that service day it was miserable in the winter. Hitting every vet, urgent care and chiropractor up there in one day to service their X-ray.
> 
> You got clones up the hill? I'm thinking I'd like to try some clones again, the 2 shops near me had some shit plants when I used them, like 2 years ago, I've been from seed since then. I see lots on Craig's but never hit anyone up.


you know there are some niggas in you area that have pretty dank shite...


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> As far as women are concerned Sir-Mix-Alot had (has) it right 36-24-36...only if shes 5'3"
> I have never been into the long lean women, I like em with long hair too...ok I am off track again lol.


ill say it once and ill say it again. 

my anaconda dont want none unless you got buns hun. lol.

mmm. meaty women...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey peeps. More yard work today. BC, were you saying you wanted a yard to work on... come on down bro. I got a pile of pine needles 5 feet high, 6 feet wide, and 12 feet long. And that's just the pine needles. I don't think a 20' trailer will fit all the branches and various other outside 'stuff'. We'll find out soon enough.

I dropped a facebook bomb on an ex girlfriend this morning. Not bad or anything, just wrote to apologize for being such an asshole while we were together and to thank her for putting up with my shit in the first place. It's nice to take out the trash every once in a while. My mind feels lighter.

Ha... I'm still pissed at my other ex. Only note she would get is "I hope you are miserable". Maybe not that harsh, but it wouldn't be nice.

So I guess I have a weird neighbor. Dude bought the house last year and has only been up maybe 4 days in 8 months. One of those days the guy managed to light his front yard on fire. Fire trucks and everything. Anyhow, I noticed over the weekend he had a nasty water lead. Water dripping rapidly from behind the siding on his house. You know it's bad news when it's coming from underneath your siding. Yikes. No one knows who the guy is because he never said hello to anyone. Wife looks up the tax records and finds his name. Kinda common. I used one of those identity sites... cost $2 to find all the S____ G____ in california. I must have called about 50 phone numbers, talking to folks, leaving messages. I didn't think I found the right person.

Then yesterday (less than 24 hours after I made the calls) the guy shows up at his place. I was outside raking so he saw me for sure, but didn't say anything. He walked back and forth to his car, each time I'd look up to greet him, but he just avoided eye contact. Kinda odd he wouldn't even wave a bit. Then this morning I'm out working in the back and he's still around. But there's still water coming out his house! Don't know what the fuck the dude is doing in there but it's all a bit odd.

18 weeks of baby happiness today!!! HOOORAYYYY


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

That is odd??? Deep Water Culture? lol

I have a neighbor(right next door like 40 feet) who avoided me like the plague for about 2.5 years. Went out of his way to avoid me on numerous occasions, left me standing waving to nobody a few times. No biggy whatever???? Then last summer he spots me working on a Motorcycle in my front yard and stops his car in the middle of the street and suddenly wants to be my buddy and ask 57 questions about the bike. I just acted like he was not even there, he mumbled to himself and drove away. Now he and his wife wave when they see me and try to act friendly. Pftttttt shouldn't have been such a dick.......


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bump for wacky neighbors.

I thought I was quirky, but collectively our neighbors could fill up a looney bin!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats very strange, its amazes me some of the people out there. They will buy 2nd houses, and properties and never use the shit, while there are people like myself and others I know that would give a kidney to be able to buy our own home or a bit of property in the woods. It sounds like you went WAY out of your way to do the right thing Jig, at least you know that. Honestly I wouldn't have bothered, especially if the guy was never there. I'm assuming this is the same house that he left the window open all winter?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Peeps is odd huh? My other neighbor still wont say hello because she has shit backwards. Her landlords (my friends) called me to ask about her watering the plants. I said it didn't look like she had been and I'll go over and say something to her. They were talking about calling the management company to send her a warning letter. I thought that's a little harsh, I'll just say something. She didn't answer the door... so I left a note on her car. I guess her landlords called the management company anyways the next day. So then she gets a letter from them.

I can't say for sure, but I suspect she think I had the problem, and complained to her landlords. Either way were were friendly before the note. Not a single hello in the 6 months since. Stupid lady... I can see why she's all alone.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thats very strange, its amazes me some of the people out there. They will buy 2nd houses, and properties and never use the shit, while there are people like myself and others I know that would give a kidney to be able to buy our own home or a bit of property in the woods. It sounds like you went WAY out of your way to do the right thing Jig, at least you know that. Honestly I wouldn't have bothered, especially if the guy was never there. I'm assuming this is the same house that he left the window open all winter?


Yes it is that neighbor. I wanted to tell him his fucking window is open but he couldn't even slow down. I left a note on his gate about the window. At this point I don't put it past him to think I'm behind everything. How you gonna buy a house and blank the neighbors, specially when you ain't there much. Talk about stupid. I'll tell you what... he's not getting a call next time some shit goes down. I'll just take pics and have a laugh. Leave some in his mail box with a note about how friendly he is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

You guys should try neighbours at less than 10 ft away. England is so small unless you live so far out the way. Then its crappy signal for everything tv phone net. I grew up country and city now I live right on the edge.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

I've lived in apartments. You shoulda seen the complex I was in. East LA. $350 for a 1 bedroom (if you know so cal, you'd know that's scary cheap). It was almost like public housing. There were 9 buildings, all 3-4 stories tall. Each building had between 60-80 units. Every unit had about 6 people in it. There was a major street out front and a giant hill in back, so the only place for the kids was the parking lot right out my window. Was it's own community really. There were all sorts of vans that would bring food and supplies in for everyone to do their shopping right there. Me and my roommate were the only white folks I ever saw there. I think there were two asian units. A few black folks, but 95% were mexican. And in case you weren't sure... Mexicans like to make noise. Wow it was a loud year there.

Definitely has me appreciate my own piece of land. A house with less than a person per 20 sq.ft. To tell you the truth... neighbors get weirder the more spread out you are. When you're close you kinda have to be civil. That's why I like London (i know you hate it)... so many people so close and they all make it work without beating the shit out each other everyday. That's awesome to me. Same with NYC. I'd like to live neither place, but it's a wonder peeps get by.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, and the apartment we lived in before this one. Our front door basically shared a hinge with our next door neighbors. We couldn't both go into the hall at the same time. And the doors were always open... so it was like living with Ruth and Mario next door... got to hear every fight, smell every meal, and listen to every spanish TV show. Only we never saw any of it happen.

I almost got in a fight one night standing up for Ruth. These college kids moved in (the neighborhood was rapidly gentrifying) and they were fucking pricks. Priviledged little shit who thought the world was theirs. Couldn't imagine people like to sleep before they have to work in the morning. The kids were on E or some shit one weeknight. I couldn't hear their music but it was keeping Ruth and Mario awake. Ruth asked them to turn it down and I guess one of the guys mocked her accent told her to take her stupid ass back home and slammed the door in her face. AHHHH SHIT.... I'm shaking right now thinking about it.

I guess someone had already called the cops about the noise complaint, but the lazy cops were just sitting in their car outside... guess they didn't want to find where the noise was coming from or something. I pounded on the door like even the police would be proud of. Dude answered the door freaked the fuck out. I don't remember much of the conversation... I do remember saying something to the effect of "I'll come in there myself and turn that fucking music down." About that time the police were pulling me away saying they had it handled. HAHA, now that I think of it I gave the cop some lip, like Why the fuck are you guys taking so long? And why do I have to do your job for you? They did let me slide a couple threats into the college kids before I retired home.

Note to everyone out there. Don't fuck around with someone I love like a mother. 

No idea why I recounted that story, just thinking about my old neighbors.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

So far i have met both next door neighbors, and several of the neighbors down the street. So far, none of them are weird.

Actually EVERY single person i have met up here has been genuinely nice!!

I think it is the state you are living in Jig. 

One of the many reasons why i left actually. Luckily you have your sanctuary away from all the bull.

Did you ever get to know any of your mexican neighbors while you were living in the projects? The ones i used to live next to would bring us food every day, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I've lived in apartments. You shoulda seen the complex I was in. East LA. $350 for a 1 bedroom (if you know so cal, you'd know that's scary cheap). It was almost like public housing. There were 9 buildings, all 3-4 stories tall. Each building had between 60-80 units. Every unit had about 6 people in it. There was a major street out front and a giant hill in back, so the only place for the kids was the parking lot right out my window. Was it's own community really. There were all sorts of vans that would bring food and supplies in for everyone to do their shopping right there. Me and my roommate were the only white folks I ever saw there. I think there were two asian units. A few black folks, but 95% were mexican. And in case you weren't sure... Mexicans like to make noise. Wow it was a loud year there.
> 
> Definitely has me appreciate my own piece of land. A house with less than a person per 20 sq.ft. To tell you the truth... neighbors get weirder the more spread out you are. When you're close you kinda have to be civil. That's why I like London (i know you hate it)... so many people so close and they all make it work without beating the shit out each other everyday. That's awesome to me. Same with NYC. I'd like to live neither place, but it's a wonder peeps get by.


I live in a duplex.
The next duplex over knows I grow, but she tries to hide that she smokes for some reason.
Our sideyards are separated by a fence and our dining areas are visible to each other via matching inverted floorplans.
So we could see inside the others house if our sliding door vert blinds are open.
Anyway she doesnt smoke in the house, I guess because her lil handicapped kid.
Anyway one day I was in and out the slider and they thought they were being sneaky out there smoking.
I come outside to get some pots and I hear her,"abort abort" lol
She is funny, she always flirts with me when her hubby isnt there and tells me she wishes he would be gone more.
He is a long haul trucker.
She is black and he is white.
They are a weird couple, and not because race, but because she is clean cut and he is like white trash.
I had to talk to her about her hubby shooting all the birds with his pellet gun, since all the dead birds fall in my yard and my lil dog tears em up and brings the bodies into the house to show us.
She said she doesnt know who does it, but I see him everytime he is high go out there and shoot the shit outta the yard lol.
Either way after I talked to her about it never a dead bird again, and now the fuckers tweet from 11pm to 4 am.
Maybe I should ask her to get him high and shooting them again?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

The following post is speaking in generalities. Not all people can be grouped together. But there are patterns.

Oh hell yeah I got to know my neighbors pretty good. Lots of food, lots of invitations to parties, I loved it. Sounds funny, but I love the way Mexicans do things. It's like a giant group of people who have it all figured out (in a way). Life is about fun, family, and celebrations.

Some white folks got shit twisted somewhere along they way. We seem to move away from our families, and buy big houses we live in by ourselves. I was talking to my mom about how nice it would be to live with them, and she thought I was crazy. I don't think any mexican family would think that odd. They'd think it odd if it was any different.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

LOL... careful what you ask for bassman. Birds taking over the yard now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Id rather hear the chirping then the shooting...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... careful what you ask for bassman. Birds taking over the yard now.


I am on CL now looking for my own pellet gun lol
(with a scope for my blind DMV vision test failing ass)


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The following post is speaking in generalities. Not all people can be grouped together. But there are patterns.
> 
> Oh hell yeah I got to know my neighbors pretty good. Lots of food, lots of invitations to parties, I loved it. Sounds funny, but I love the way Mexicans do things. It's like a giant group of people who have it all figured out (in a way). Life is about fun, family, and celebrations.
> 
> Some white folks got shit twisted somewhere along they way. We seem to move away from our families, and buy big houses we live in by ourselves. I was talking to my mom about how nice it would be to live with them, and she thought I was crazy. I don't think any mexican family would think that odd. They'd think it odd if it was any different.


We(mexicans) are very big on family. I have several relatives that have 3 generations living under the same roof. Even if you are not technically family, if you are close to a mexican family, you become family. Its just the way it is.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

You'll earn some serious bad karma if you start shooting them birds. I know I wouldn't want it on my books. Plus I think dead birds are one of the most dangerous kinda bug carriers there are. So not sure I'd want them around my place. Lol... I'd get a cat.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You'll earn some serious bad karma if you start shooting them birds. I know I wouldn't want it on my books. Plus I think dead birds are one of the most dangerous kinda bug carriers there are. So not sure I'd want them around my place. Lol... I'd get a cat.


I have 2 dogs.
They were never introduced to cats, so would be a bad mix prolly

Ok then only other choice is to chop down the last 2 trees I havent whacked yet.
I have piles of trees all over already.
I have to chop em small to get into the green waste can, and have been filling it every other week for 2 months and made a small dent in the pile


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

Something got lost along the way. I used to have really tight family scene but everyone is so scattered around the world it's impossible now. No more Xmas at Grandma's or family picnics, camping etc etc... We do have an Easter party every year for friends and family that has been going on since the 70's. People fly in every few years so It's pretty cool place to catch up. The lady who hosts the party is almost 80 so I fear the days of the Easter party are numbered. Her sons have asked her to cancel the party for years so when she is gone so will be the party.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have 2 dogs.
> They were never introduced to cats, so would be a bad mix prolly
> 
> Ok then only other choice is to chop down the last 2 trees I havent whacked yet.
> ...


I would be more worried about your dogs then the new cat...


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I would be more worried about your dogs then the new cat...


lol cats can be vicious, and thats the main reason we dont have any.
My youngest daughter pulled her sisters cat's tail and it bit and locked onto her bicep when she was 4.
I damn near killed the cat getting it off her.
We never got cats again.
They can pull the pitbulls tail, poke his eyes, and even ride him like a horse etc...he will never hurt them.

Maybe it was just a crazy cat idk, but I decided i was done with scratches and the threat of attack.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 19, 2013)

Some people are just meant to have cats, others dogs. I think you are a dog person. Trees down is probably best.

And worm... I wasn't 'liking' that the party will end. It's the sentiment. You could try to keep it going. Would be a shame to see a tradition die with someone important to it. I bet the old lady would give you some tips.

This song is showing off my subs real nice right about now.
[youtube]WPNU2Lzy2gY[/youtube]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

blame it on my add

now i gotta download it so i can hear it in the car

its funny when people pull up to the grand caravan, and it is bumping harder then their expensive ass system, lol.


And, I am definitely a cat person. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> blame it on my add
> 
> now i gotta download it so i can hear it in the car
> 
> ...


If everyone would adopt an animal and take good care of it.
I think ppl would be nicer and more rounded overall.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

I want a menagerie in my house eventually.

I grew up in an animal loving house, at any given time we had cats, dogs, reptiles, birds, rabbits, and even a box turtle.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I want a menagerie in my house eventually.
> 
> I grew up in an animal loving house, at any given time we had cats, dogs, reptiles, birds, rabbits, and even a box turtle.


I had to look that word up lol.
That sounds like the way to go though.
Like Whodats place he even has a donkey


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

My wife and I have talked about taking over the party when she passes but It's more to do with the Vibe, location and tradition I think. Not sure if anyone would show up to my dirt palace. I think I will talk to her about what will happen when she is gone? Maybe she will put something in her will? That would piss her son's off. hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The following post is speaking in generalities. Not all people can be grouped together. But there are patterns.
> 
> Oh hell yeah I got to know my neighbors pretty good. Lots of food, lots of invitations to parties, I loved it. Sounds funny, but I love the way Mexicans do things. It's like a giant group of people who have it all figured out (in a way). Life is about fun, family, and celebrations.
> 
> Some white folks got shit twisted somewhere along they way. We seem to move away from our families, and buy big houses we live in by ourselves. I was talking to my mom about how nice it would be to live with them, and she thought I was crazy. I don't think any mexican family would think that odd. They'd think it odd if it was any different.


mexicans sound like the Gaelic communities over this side. the irish scots and welsh to an extent just get on and have a bloody good time. the geordies are much the same. though i'm an angry exception sometimes. * herbert lom eye twitching mofo*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> If everyone would adopt an animal and take good care of it.
> I think ppl would be nicer and more rounded overall.


Both of my dogs came from craigslist. My Irish Jack Russell has papers and that good stuff. He is supposed to be a show dog? All I know is he sure likes to show the world his rather large unit. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 19, 2013)

Yewww! 18 weeks. HHB HHB. Keep it going strong Mr and Mrs Jig. Technically by this point he can see it the little one has a kickstand or not. 

Dude, super weird about that neighbor. Does he not know he's flooding his shit? His loss, I guess. Especially if he won't even say hello. 

Jig, I know it's probably cold as all hell (or the opposite of hell, technically) but you should try and compost some of that stuff. I guess it would probably take sourcing out some other ingredients like various dung, etc, but it seems to me you would have a good base w pine needles? I dunno. This is probably Whodat's area of expertise more than mine. Just a thought.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you heard these guys yet Jig>

[video=youtube;rVeMiVU77wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Yewww! 18 weeks. HHB HHB. Keep it going strong Mr and Mrs Jig. Technically by this point he can see it the little one has a kickstand or not.
> 
> Dude, super weird about that neighbor. Does he not know he's flooding his shit? His loss, I guess. Especially if he won't even say hello.
> 
> Jig, I know it's probably cold as all hell (or the opposite of hell, technically) but you should try and compost some of that stuff. I guess it would probably take sourcing out some other ingredients like various dung, etc, but it seems to me you would have a good base w pine needles? I dunno. This is probably Whodat's area of expertise more than mine. Just a thought.


[h=2]Pine Needles[/h]Pine needles are unlike most other forms of natural yard waste. They're slow to decompose because of their waxy coating (see References 1, page 4), which makes them an excellent mulch around plants but a challenging compost ingredient. They're also highly acidic, which prompts two further considerations. First, the bacteria that turn plant matter into compost are sensitive to acidity, so pine needles slow decomposition and prolong composting. Second, pine needles lower the pH of your compost to a degree that few garden plants will accept (see References 2).


[h=2]Composting Pine Needles[/h]This doesn't mean pine needles have no place in your compost. They can be mixed into your regular pile along with other forms of yard waste, provided they don't account for more than 10 percent of the pile (see References 2). If possible, chop the pine needles by mounding them up and running over them with your lawn mower. The smaller they're chopped, the more quickly they'll decompose. If your garden contains plants that flourish in acidic soils, you might want to build a separate compost pile for pine needles.


[h=2]Acidic Compost[/h]Making a special compost pile for your pine needles isn't fundamentally different from making any other compost pile. Chop the pine needles, if possible, and mix them with grass clippings, green leaves and vines or stems culled from your garden. Layer these with carbon-containing compost items such as straw or dried leaves, and keep the pile moist (see References 4). The pine needle pile breaks down more slowly than conventional piles, but it will eventually produce a fine, acidic compost. Use it around strawberries, azaleas, gardenias and other plants that prefer an acidic soil.


[h=2]Benign Neglect[/h]The simplest and most natural way to compost pine needles is simply to leave them where they fall at the base of the tree. They'll automatically form a layer of natural mulch around the tree, beginning a few inches from the trunk and extending all the way to the tree's drip line. This is exactly how mulch should be applied around a tree, according to Missouri's Department of Conservation (see References 3). Over time the needles will decay into compost, fertilizing the tree.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey peeps. More yard work today. BC, were you saying you wanted a yard to work on... come on down bro. I got a pile of pine needles 5 feet high, 6 feet wide, and 12 feet long. And that's just the pine needles. I don't think a 20' trailer will fit all the branches and various other outside 'stuff'. We'll find out soon enough.
> 
> I dropped a facebook bomb on an ex girlfriend this morning. Not bad or anything, just wrote to apologize for being such an asshole while we were together and to thank her for putting up with my shit in the first place. It's nice to take out the trash every once in a while. My mind feels lighter.
> 
> ...


its the run off from the ac he had for his grow. lmao. congrats brotha on the baby bump.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Bump for wacky neighbors.
> 
> I thought I was quirky, but collectively our neighbors could fill up a looney bin!


i think i may be one of those neighbors. lmao. j/k


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> i think i may be one of those neighbors. lmao. j/k


haha I had a neighbor when I lived in my last place mobile park.
I went over to see her yard sale and I think she drugged the coffee she gave me.
She was a weird person


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I live in a duplex.
> The next duplex over knows I grow, but she tries to hide that she smokes for some reason.
> Our sideyards are separated by a fence and our dining areas are visible to each other via matching inverted floorplans.
> So we could see inside the others house if our sliding door vert blinds are open.
> ...


this is me with my bb gun. got the wad cutter pellets fucking shit up. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You'll earn some serious bad karma if you start shooting them birds. I know I wouldn't want it on my books. Plus I think dead birds are one of the most dangerous kinda bug carriers there are. So not sure I'd want them around my place. Lol... I'd get a cat.


my dog eats them whole. no clean up necessary. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> If everyone would adopt an animal and take good care of it.
> I think ppl would be nicer and more rounded overall.


i adopted. he eats dying birds now. i tried to make him into a bird dog teaching him with the bb gun but it backfired. he doesnt carry them anymore. just grubs.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

i didnt know dog food was so expensive. lol


----------



## supchaka (Mar 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I had to look that word up lol.
> That sounds like the way to go though.
> Like Whodats place he even has a donkey


It's when you have sex with multiple people, and the fact that whodat has a donkey adds even more kink to it all.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> It's when you have sex with multiple people, and the fact that whodat has a donkey adds even more kink to it all.


Lol u crazy mofo!!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> It's when you have sex with multiple people, and the fact that whodat has a donkey adds even more kink to it all.


I figured that was why you had so many donkeys so they each got a night off!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 19, 2013)

Pine needles  



edit: I have four donkeys, maybe 5 in the making.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the compost info, but I'm definitely not doing that. I'm paying someone to take it all away... that's how much I want it out of here. I don't just pay people to do stuff I can do often.

Other than that the plants are happy, I'm sorta in the middle, baby is GREAT, doc appt tomorrow.

I love you guys.

Oh.... Big news (depending on your stance)... I started a Blog. Like a real life one out on the big boy internets. If you want the address PM me. I'm not trying to link jigfresh with that persona over there (although that's not the real me either).


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

hehe I'll remind you when your paying for garden soil and getting it hauled in  Like the thing said, they make great mulch, and can be composted, but dont plants seeds in it,,, I forget what its called but something in the pine has anti germination properties, just another amazing way for a tree to care for itself!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the compost info, but I'm definitely not doing that. I'm paying someone to take it all away... that's how much I want it out of here. I don't just pay people to do stuff I can do often.
> 
> Other than that the plants are happy, I'm sorta in the middle, baby is GREAT, doc appt tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Pine straw by the bale is expensive. I live on a pine plantation. It makes a great ground cover for your outoor plants.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 20, 2013)

How greatly does it affect the acidity of the soil?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 20, 2013)

Some dude just posted this comment on one of my youtube videos. Just thought it interesting enough to share. I wonder who replies to those kinda things.

Hey fellas,i&#65279; have available medical marijuana of several strain weather
"indica or sativa" strains,both organic & hydro like og Kush,NY Kush,
Purple Kush,bedrock,granddaddy purple,master Kush,hash Plant,blue dream,
afghan kush,alaskan thunderfuck,sour diesel,Alien Kush,etc..if u got
interest lemme know by just email:+1(40 780-3845.fast delivery.discreet
packaging.express delivery available with UPS,FedEx,EMS.tracking numbers &
references available.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 20, 2013)

Thats one crazy ass dude to be posting that kinda shit.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know. I've never ph'd it to see. It was growing soy beans before being changed about 20+ years ago. I was looking at your earlier post about pine straw and it states the acidity is higher.

*Pine Needles

*Pine needles are unlike most other forms of natural yard waste. They're slow to decompose because of their waxy coating (see References 1, page 4), which makes them an excellent mulch around plants but a challenging compost ingredient. They're also highly acidic, which prompts two further considerations. First, the bacteria that turn plant matter into compost are sensitive to acidity, so pine needles slow decomposition and prolong composting. Second, pine needles lower the pH of your compost to a degree that few garden plants will accept (see References 2).

.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2013)

Well Im guessing they will eventually effect the soil if more is applied every year like a tree would naturally do,,, I wouldn't be surprised if that clever little pine tree prefers acidic soil 
But as a mulch it should be fine because the needles take longer to break down, if your really concerned just apply some dol lime (or oyster shell flour  and of course some gnome pellets and fairy urin)


Yeah thats a great idea jig! Holla at that dude! lmao, either cops or one nifty operation.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

Forestry Commission planted trees (generaly Pines of some description) are the worse type of trees for most land (especially if planted on mass in rows,) They provide no natural homes for animals, and they basically leach the soil and earth of any goodness, giving not a freaking lot back, except wood for the wood industry...fukkin IKEA! lol. That's the little I remember from the Georgaphy module I took at University in 19Canteen.....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Some dude just posted this comment on one of my youtube videos. Just thought it interesting enough to share. I wonder who replies to those kinda things.
> 
> Hey fellas,i&#65279; have available medical marijuana of several strain weather
> "indica or sativa" strains,both organic & hydro like og Kush,NY Kush,
> ...


lol, got that too. hope things are good jig. email me when you can, thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

So pines are bad, and it's bad I'm not using the needles to make compost. I can't really win around here. 

Doc Appt today.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 21, 2013)

Hhb hhb hhb!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope the Dr goes well buddy, can't wait to hear how excited you are when you get home!  Are you guys finding out the sex today?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

We should be. I hope I'll be excited. Today has pretty much sucked since the moment I woke up. I really liked yesterday.  That was a good day.

What's up with you today? Any plans?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope the Doc goes well today.

Why is today sucking?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

First words out of my mouth to wife weren't taken well. Guess it was my tone. I swear to God I was just talking, and all of a sudden I'm a dick. And I guess what makes it worse is you guys/ RIU is my usual place to talk and vent, but this place is a big part of the reason I'm in such a foul mood. So it's like nothing's going well. Don't really want to be on the boards right now, but don't really want to be home either. 

I get that my attitude makes it worse, I mean who wants to spend time with the pissed off guy lol. Not very attractive the way I'm acting right now. But fuck it. I'm fucking frustrated. It's fucking stupid when you care more about peoples emotional state and well being than they do.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel you there. I get admonished for my tone of voice probably 50 times a day. 

Don't forget that your wife's hormones are all out of wack, just be prepared to get yelled at for absolutely no reason in the up coming weeks/next few months.

All you can do is bear the brunt of it and hope you make it out in one piece


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Don't forget that your wife's hormones are all out of wack, just be prepared to get yelled at for absolutely no reason in the up coming weeks/next few months.


I honestly have no idea how to do this. It's completely not in my nature. If someone yells at me and insults me everything in my being says Attack. Wife keeps reminding me after our fights how hormonal she is. Doesn't help much after the fight. Like seriously, what should I think/ do when she just rips my head off for nothing? That's an honest question... what do you have run through your head?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

HHB Jiggy!!

Cheer up, just dont use SSH to do it lol.
I tried that and it gave me 30 min of greatness and 4 hrs of dragging ass.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I honestly have no idea how to do this. It's completely not in my nature. If someone yells at me and insults me everything in my being says Attack. Wife keeps reminding me after our fights how hormonal she is. Doesn't help much after the fight. Like seriously, what should I think/ do when she just rips my head off for nothing? That's an honest question... what do you have run through your head?


Damn if i was as well written that could be me typing that. The only thing i can really do to get on is rippin the bong, and slowly, not forgetting, but just not careing. She will eventually find out she was wrong, she wont directly admit it. But you know when shes totally opposite of 10 mins ago, she realised. Its kinda sad. But hope it all comes together when she gets to be a mother which she is so desperately wanting. sry for the spelling and rambling but damn i feel your frustration pal.

Edit:Shit felling like the little boy in the corner who cant defend for himself, and its strictly against my nature  I got that agression build up ready to go one day. Scary sometimes how i bounce the line of starting to do damage. Lost a bathroom door, in my frustrating attemt to get her off my face.
REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!REMEMBER THE GOOD DAYS!


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Jig, you pretty much have to suck it up... I know thats not what you want to hear, but there is no other option.

Pregnant women are not rational. No way around it. Basically you gotta tiptoe on eggshells.

Retaliating is one of the worst things you can do, because it will only fuel the fire.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I honestly have no idea how to do this. It's completely not in my nature. If someone yells at me and insults me everything in my being says Attack. Wife keeps reminding me after our fights how hormonal she is. Doesn't help much after the fight. Like seriously, what should I think/ do when she just rips my head off for nothing? That's an honest question... what do you have run through your head?


I totally feel ya bro

It is just me the lone male in a house full of girls!!
There is always one on the rag lol.
If thats not bad enough my oldest daughter has hormonal imbalances resulting from her brain lesion (tumor).
It puts pressure on the hypothalamus and other areas like the optic nerve.
Anyway she is almost bi-polar sometimes from it.

I was just joking with them yday about how Poncho (my dog) and I are outcasts in our own home.
The girl dog is on her period as well


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

Jig, dont be these guys. 
[video=youtube;VCT8ZpHEF5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCT8ZpHEF5w[/video]


I think bill is right though, you just gotta curl up in the fetal position and take the beating.
Try getting out and hiking for a few hours, that should help to relax your mind.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> First words out of my mouth to wife weren't taken well. Guess it was my tone. I swear to God I was just talking, and all of a sudden I'm a dick. And I guess what makes it worse is you guys/ RIU is my usual place to talk and vent, but this place is a big part of the reason I'm in such a foul mood. So it's like nothing's going well. Don't really want to be on the boards right now, but don't really want to be home either.
> 
> I get that my attitude makes it worse, I mean who wants to spend time with the pissed off guy lol. Not very attractive the way I'm acting right now. But fuck it. I'm fucking frustrated. It's fucking stupid when you care more about peoples emotional state and well being than they do.


wifey rips me a new asshole for being an asshole supposedly. says why are you yelling or raising your voice? becuz you were on the phone and couldnt hear me or in the other room or just not listening to what im saying and trying to make or come to your own conclusion. frustrating sometimes. but your wifey prego. shes aloud to be angry and emotional all the time. lol. mine on the other hand is just crazy. haha.

hope your mood improves brotha.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I honestly have no idea how to do this. It's completely not in my nature. If someone yells at me and insults me everything in my being says Attack. Wife keeps reminding me after our fights how hormonal she is. Doesn't help much after the fight. Like seriously, what should I think/ do when she just rips my head off for nothing? That's an honest question... what do you have run through your head?


i close up and show my wifey she hurt my feelings by jumping on my ass for no reason. normally happens that time of the month. so hormones are a big part. just let her vent and keep quiet. stay quiet even after the argument or her yelling is over and tell her later why you have been quiet and how she hurt your feelings. ive found arguing back just makes things worst even if its all you want to do.

on a side note after about an hour of me not talking to her she feels bad becuz she realized she was being a bitch and initiates the sorry convo.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> i close up and show my wifey she hurt my feelings by jumping on my ass for no reason. normally happens that time of the month. so hormones are a big part. just let her vent and keep quiet. stay quiet even after the argument or her yelling is over and tell her later why you have been quiet and how she hurt your feelings. ive found arguing back just makes things worst even if its all you want to do.
> 
> on a side note after about an hour of me not talking to her she feels bad becuz she realized she was being a bitch and initiates the sorry convo.


I wish my girl would apologize.
I want my kids with me in my home, so I apologize to her when she is wrong.
Its wrong, but its right ya know.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Jig, dont be these guys.
> [video=youtube;VCT8ZpHEF5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCT8ZpHEF5w[/video]
> 
> 
> ...


i did this in the desert once. tried to light about 7 pallets stacked on fire with 5 gallons of mixed vp and 91 so the octane was somewhere about 105. lmao. boom. threw me like 10 ft and burnt the shit out of me. second and third degree burns. tattooed over the scars. but i didnt light it. i was just pooring the gas on it. one of the coals from the pit wasnt cool even tho we hadnt had a fir in like 13 hours. saw a flame and knew it was bad juju. booooooooooooom with me standing over it. no body hair left since i was wearing a pair of dickies pants and a hat. lmao. my goat mustache chest hair armpit hair arm hair. all gone. lmao. grew back thicker than before and im already a furry dude. makes manscaping a bitch. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I wish my girl would apologize.
> I want my kids with me in my home, so I apologize to her when she is wrong.
> Its wrong, but its right ya know.


well the thing is i let her win the fight and if she wants to save our relationship she will talk to me. otherwise a few days of her gone or mia means im free as a bird. i just dont talk first. a wait for her.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 21, 2013)

I got 4 kids and I say fuck the hormones! You come to start some shit, pregnant or not its on! I see it as helping them get the hormones in check. You don't gotta roll over cuz she's pregnant, but hey that's me!


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I got 4 kids and I say fuck the hormones! You come to start some shit, pregnant or not its on! I see it as helping them get the hormones in check. You don't gotta roll over cuz she's pregnant, but hey that's me!


thats becuz you have 4 kids. lmao. you guys are both trapted and havent realized it yet. lol. 

you guys know you arent going anywhere far if you do. its different with a couple that has less baggage so to speak. no offense. when i mean baggage i mean everything not just children.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 21, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> well the thing is i let her win the fight and if she wants to save our relationship she will talk to me. otherwise a few days of her gone or mia means im free as a bird. i just dont talk first. a wait for her.


My parents split up when I was 1 and it ruined my life.
Stepdad was a psychopath that beat and molested my brother and I.
My kids are more important than my pride.
If the kids werent born I would have a different girl, but you have to play the cards in your hand.
I love her dont get me wrong, but....


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2013)

did i mention, im getting married in like 8 weeks nor some thing? may 11th be the day, wish me luck lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My parents split up when I was 1 and it ruined my life.
> Stepdad was a psychopath that beat and molested my brother and I.
> My kids are more important than my pride.
> If the kids werent born I would have a different girl, but you have to play the cards in your hand.
> I love her dont get me wrong, but....


understandable. but we arent married. i could leave anytime. we dont have kids together just hers. but i stay around. i love her ass even her kids. but if she crossed any lines or boundaries id leave for sure. ive grown more patient with age i guess. i used to want to fight back when in arguments but now i learn to just let her win. its pointless anymore to fight with her its easier to just show her she hurt my feelings with her shenanigans than to yell. she comes around shortly after to apologize even if shortly after is hours. otherwise she knows i wont talk to her till she does. sehe gets an hour or two to think about what happened to realize she was a bitch and when she does she comes. altho when im wrong and arguing she gets into her fight or flight mode. normally flight just becuz she hates me being mad at her and arguing. but when its her turn she is on with gloves.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

Off to appt now. Wish us luck.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Best of.
HHB


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Off to appt now. Wish us luck.


good luck brotha.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2013)

HHB....jig,,,HHB.

best of luck.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2013)

You always got good vibes man! Hope the rest of today has been a bit better, mine started off almost the same way and my wife was down my throat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2013)

if your gals griefing you and hormonal everything will be irie man


----------



## RonSwanson (Mar 21, 2013)

What's the verdict jigtron5000?!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 21, 2013)

HHBizzle!!


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope all went well today lad. Digits x'd.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I honestly have no idea how to do this. It's completely not in my nature. If someone yells at me and insults me everything in my being says Attack. Wife keeps reminding me after our fights how hormonal she is. Doesn't help much after the fight. Like seriously, what should I think/ do when she just rips my head off for nothing? That's an honest question... what do you have run through your head?


just go to the cat house.. its human nature to want to retaliate in one way or another.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Observe the chi my good man!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone.

No news. Baby was shy. Although I can say all other bits accounted for, fingers, toes, brain, all that good stuff. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2013)

Woot all the other stuff is the really important stuff!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Mar 21, 2013)

You guys are going to make great parents Mr & Mrs Jig i just know it. 1BMM


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

Heartbeat within acceptable limits?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for the short post earlier... was in a rush, but wanted to let you guys know. Everything looked great. Heartbeat was like 138 I think. According to all the measurements the projected due date was 1 day off what we always thought. So that will stay the same. The kidneys and abdomen looked good. Brain and head size looked good. And you could see all the chambers of its heart just beating away. She did this slow mo thing on the heart to get a closer look. I guess baby was in an uncooperative position for that part too, so she couldn't get what she wanted. We have to go back in 4 weeks to try again. Meanwhile we have a regular OB appointment on April 2, so less than 2 weeks. Then another ultrasound at the radiology place in 4 weeks.

Oh, they also did this weird surface scan thing that I think was supposed to be the face, but it just looked creepy to me, so I didn't look much. I honestly don't need to be seeing little babies face just yet. Lots of time for that when baby is out in the open.

It really does mean a lot to have all your guys' support. Today turned out all right in the end, so that's good.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry for the short post earlier... was in a rush, but wanted to let you guys know. Everything looked great. Heartbeat was like 138 I think. According to all the measurements the projected due date was 1 day off what we always thought. So that will stay the same. The kidneys and abdomen looked good. Brain and head size looked good. And you could see all the chambers of its heart just beating away. She did this slow mo thing on the heart to get a closer look. I guess baby was in an uncooperative position for that part too, so she couldn't get what she wanted. We have to go back in 4 weeks to try again. Meanwhile we have a regular OB appointment on April 2, so less than 2 weeks. Then another ultrasound at the radiology place in 4 weeks.
> 
> Oh, they also did this weird surface scan thing that I think was supposed to be the face, but it just looked creepy to me, so I didn't look much. I honestly don't need to be seeing little babies face just yet. Lots of time for that when baby is out in the open.
> 
> It really does mean a lot to have all your guys' support. Today turned out all right in the end, so that's good.


Glad all is going well, I know he/she is gonna be a HHb with you 2 as parents!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2013)

hey man, i know that face scan your talking about my pals who just had theirs got one and it just looked freaky without the features eh. 

the mother was saying that the baby kicked up real fuss when she got in the bath usually. bounced about like a goodun.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry for the short post earlier... was in a rush, but wanted to let you guys know. Everything looked great. Heartbeat was like 138 I think. According to all the measurements the projected due date was 1 day off what we always thought. So that will stay the same. The kidneys and abdomen looked good. Brain and head size looked good. And you could see all the chambers of its heart just beating away. She did this slow mo thing on the heart to get a closer look. I guess baby was in an uncooperative position for that part too, so she couldn't get what she wanted. We have to go back in 4 weeks to try again. Meanwhile we have a regular OB appointment on April 2, so less than 2 weeks. Then another ultrasound at the radiology place in 4 weeks.
> 
> Oh, they also did this weird surface scan thing that I think was supposed to be the face, but it just looked creepy to me, so I didn't look much. I honestly don't need to be seeing little babies face just yet. Lots of time for that when baby is out in the open.
> 
> It really does mean a lot to have all your guys' support. Today turned out all right in the end, so that's good.


I had a 4d and 3d sonogram when "my son" was born. looked pretty weird. like the giant ghot from ghostbusters.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah right. Seriously looks like some shit from ghostbusters. Like that greed dude, slimer, or the face of the stay puffed marshmellow man. (i don't care if they say it's spelled marshmAllow... that's silly) What does a marshmellow have to do with a marsh anyhow.


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2013)

I always thought it was mallow anyway. m maybe it is a Atlantic thing lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Hehe... yeah, me and the folks I know say Mellow, like when you're easy, you're mellow. So ya'll say Mallow over there, like you're going for a walk on the Mall... oh. 

Crazy brits, talking funny and shit. 

You guys enjoying the F1 at all west mate. Maclareren don't look in a good place.


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2013)

mallow like hallow sharp A rather than drawn out ar. There is a north south divide with the way we pronounce A's up north its a sharp a. For instance BAth and southerners say barth but its still spelt bath, same with dance and darnce, glAss and glarss.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi fam got a question for y'all....do you guys count the 2weeks streach period as part of the flowering cycle? Or not.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Papa jigs congraz bro


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks man. The question you ask is debated among folks. Some start the first day of 12/12... others start the first time they see pre-flowers, with the little white hairs all clustered up.

I think for the most part people count flowering and 12/12 as the same thing. I start counting the first day of 12/12. So when I say my plants are at 8 weeks... I mean 8 weeks of 12/12.

I don't think one is right or wrong though.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok jigs I think this run I will not count the two weeks of streach so my week 8 is really week 10


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Doing jack herer breeder say 9-10 weeks. I think I been cutting to early maybe that's why the smell wasn't that strong


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2013)

Jig is right this is debated and I agree that I don't think that one is right and the other wrong at all, just 2 different ways. Some guys jerk with the right some with the left its all depends. Any way I typically count from when I see actual flowers, not preflowers as jig put it. My genetics are all pretty mature and I have preflowers the whole time my plants are alive at this point. Then when I put them into my tray it usually only takes about 4-5 days for them to start flowering, but I don't count until I see actual pistils on the plants. I feel this is the most natural way of letting the plants fully mature, but when you harvest isn't based on how you count its based on the plants, so really how you count is completely subjective. I put my current batch into 12/12 on the 16th of this month, and as of yesterday they had all began to tighten up the nodes and will some will have pistils tonight I"m sure havn't been down yet. I am going to start my week 1 on sunday though which will give them an extra day or 2 to really get going, from there once I get to the 8 week point I just keep an eye on each girl inparticular.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 23, 2013)

eventually you stop counting days...
you no longer need to know how long they have been flowering, because you can tell when they are done...


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2013)

I harvest based on how the plants look like when they finish, not based on how many weeks they have been growing. If I count flowering time it includes the full 12/12 photperiod though. Each to their own I think.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2013)

The biggest reason I count at all is to tell all you folks how long it's been flowering. Otherwise, yeah, I just look at the plants now.

Have fun in Rotterdam mate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The biggest reason I count at all is to tell all you folks how long it's been flowering. Otherwise, yeah, I just look at the plants now.
> 
> Have fun in Rotterdam mate.


same here....


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The biggest reason I count at all is to tell all you folks how long it's been flowering. Otherwise, yeah, I just look at the plants now.
> 
> Have fun in Rotterdam mate.


I agree man. The other half the reason I count some, is to keep track of the different girls at various stages of growth. Running perpetual I usually actually count the diffference in weeks between my plants rather then how many weeks they've been in. Like one batch is 3 weeks ahead of the other.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 23, 2013)

Im still newbie nervous scratchin my beard of from thinking to hard about it 
So im looking at everything and still not convinced.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

I harvest by the looks of the plants but knowing the somewhat exact 12/12# before hand can help with planning ahead... Im running new genetics so Im counting days from 12/12 for future reference... Counting from onset is just too vague for me,,, some strains onset faster than others and blahblahblah.

HHB jigman


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2013)

So I'm a bit confused with my plants. They are a week into 12/12 and they have only grown 2" in that 7 days. And now they are stacking budsites. What on earth happened to the stretch? I thought plants doubled and tripled in size? It's not necessarily a bad thing, just confusing. Do you think it had something to do with my light schedule before. I was running around 14-16 hours of light a day. Sometimes 13. So the nights were at the longest 8 hours, sometimes down to 11.

It's just odd... I was expecting 2 inches a day for 2 weeks or something. By the way the bud sites are stacking though... I think I'm going to get a lot of pot. Hopefully they get fat.

Oh, and I transplanted the two chernobyls from the cups to the unused pot. They are sharing. How cute.

Also tried to mess with appature settings on my camera as genuity suggested to whodat. Haven't looked at the pics yet though. I will say there are some crazy effects when you mess with the appature setting too much. Depth of field I guess. Whatevs.

Parents were here for the weekend. That was fun. Now I'm sick again. Been up since 4. My gut sucks.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

HHB will be 19 weeks on Tuesday.

Oh, and my buddy called Friday night. Parole date moved back a day... so he's out Tuesday. We'll have a long day so I won't be around much.

Last thing... last night I had two dreams I remembered. 1st was me and someone else, not sure who, were pinching buds off my plants, kept doing it to smoke over and over, and I realized we had massacred like half the plant. It was all messed up and I remember wondering why on earth we did that. 2nd dream was on a cruise ship. I volunteered along with 3 other guys to compete in a stripping competition. So yeah, that's funny enough. But the really odd thing was there was a man dressed as a fireman standing in front of me... he was in the crowd and the 4 strippers were on stage. The fireman was giving me all kinds of tips on stripping well. He told me what to do with my hair and such. Was quite detailed.

Not sure what this all means, but I think I'll stay inside today lol.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 24, 2013)

That's some funny fuckin shit right there man!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So I'm a bit confused with my plants. They are a week into 12/12 and they have only grown 2" in that 7 days. And now they are stacking budsites. What on earth happened to the stretch? I thought plants doubled and tripled in size? It's not necessarily a bad thing, just confusing. Do you think it had something to do with my light schedule before. I was running around 14-16 hours of light a day. Sometimes 13. So the nights were at the longest 8 hours, sometimes down to 11.
> 
> It's just odd... I was expecting 2 inches a day for 2 weeks or something. By the way the bud sites are stacking though... I think I'm going to get a lot of pot. Hopefully they get fat.
> 
> ...




Hmm, they will either start to stretch or have already been flowering for some time now  idk

That last dream is odd.... lol

Have a good time chillin with your bro in a few days!


Edit: You are only a week in, the main stretch should be starting about now. 


Seemed appropriate.

[video=youtube;ToyU-fwB7x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToyU-fwB7x8[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Mar 24, 2013)

Swing your head up and over like this, let the hair fall down and flow on the follow through. Reminds me of magic mike when he was teaching him how to dance. Yeah I watched it with the wife, and still got no sex afterwards.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2013)

did the fireman tell ya to cut your hair jiggy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

some dreams them jig. lol so..... the moves any good??? you put your hip out diving off the wardrobe lately?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2013)

Man, rereading all that again was almost more fun the second time. 

Good luck with the big day tomorrow Jig. Your buddy is psyched to have a friend like you... hell, I bet there'd be a much higher reintegration rate after prison if more people just had a support system to point them in the right direction, and help teach them who bad people like Justin Beiber are. 

HHB brother. Sending all the good vibes to you three this morning.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot bobo. I can't even imagine what tomorrow is going to be like for my buddy. I mean I'm nervous about it all... and it's not even my gig. Let's hope his P.O lets him leave the county. Neither of us really know anyone in the county he's getting release to, so hopefully things work out. And it will be an extra long day considering I won't be blazing. I don't think it'd be a good idea to roll into the parole office stinking, although I'm sure 50% of the people who show up do. Because I gotta be there before 7:30 and it's in the middle of nowhere I'll be staying the night tonight.

The real question is what it will be like at his dad's place. I'm really hoping it's a good environment... or at least not a bad environment. If it's too bad we'll have to find him a place to stay. Makes me so glad to have the problems I have in life.

Baby appt in a week. Things going well on that front.

Plants still happy.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 25, 2013)

Good looking out man, I hope it goes well.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, no stresses Jig. Nothing to be nervous about. Just make a mantra for it... Peace, Love and Liberation. You'll both be fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

If your guy wants to change it will happen, and with you to help it'll be a smoother transition. Positive attracts like. 

Right that's enough outta me, night john boy.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2013)

Good night Mary Ellen. Good night Jim Bob. Good night Ben. Good night Erin.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 25, 2013)

Goodnight johnboy.. lol went out of town for a little getaway.came back to the girls and saw I burnt the breaker switch lol can anything else go wrong?? I'll take pixs soon jigs


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2013)

^^^ got any tips for Jig?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

damn you got better memory than i jig. i got to john boy n was like uuuuuh. GL today mate


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2013)

Im in a lush hotel. Kinda bummed I didn't get here earlier.

And I didn't remember nothin mate. I never seen that show... I looked it up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

Haha had me there I thought you were an avid little house on the prairie fan  bathe like a BOSS bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Im in a lush hotel. Kinda bummed I didn't get here earlier.
> 
> And I didn't remember nothin mate. I never seen that show... I looked it up.


Which one if you don't mind. I get a hefty discount at one of the "lushier" 5 stars.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2013)

Fairfield inns and suites. Room is almost as big as my house... and me and the dude at the front counter talked for almost 40 mins in the middle of the night. Its nice to be picking my friend up. The front desk guy has a 36 year old son. Been in 10 years on a life sentence. Was cool to talk to someone who understands but damn man. Fuckin 26 year old son catching life is tough. Son just got stabbed 6 times by his celly. I don't think son has many social skills based on that bit of knowledge but yeah. I am really appreciating the life I got going on right now.

I really wanna. Ring the bed home with me. Dang it was comfy. Middle of nowhere though. Tehachapi, CA.

Wish us luck at the parole office. Lol... im crossing fingers for a really nice caring p.o. hehe... we'll see if they exist.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2013)

they do.....hopeing the best for your boy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

YO!...You are a hell of a human JIG. next time(everything forbid) i get locked up im penning you. He'd better appreciate everything your doing.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't even talk like that t


GL today jig


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2013)

Nah bro. I much prefer writing on the nets. My handwriting game ain't what it once was. Im trying to keep homeboy out not let my fam go in. One at a time at least. Fdd is gone 32 more months- good behavior.

Already ran into some good peeps in the parking lot. We really are one giant disfunctional family ain't we.

Fuck I love having you guys around. You guys are like the brothers I really get along with.

Opening time. U got a 15 minute window to check in.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2013)

Man i gotta book me a night in an hotel. We got shitty little shallow eco bath in my house and i do love a bath lol. Having jig as a mentor role model is about as goood as it gets, the guys a lucky dude.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

Wtf is an eco bath?! Is it short or not deep either doesn't sound good  I love a hot bath. I have only a shower now its not the same, not by a long way. 

Good look jiggy. Hope the PO is helpful. I know its probably not advised just getting out but turn your guy onto growing. It calmed me no end. Tought me patience and planning. Got me back in the black, changed my life.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2013)

We only had a shower when we. Ought our house. My first job was to learn plumbing and remedy the bath issue. Was funny during construction I made wife a bathtub out a 55 gal rubbermaid bin and some tiestraps. Was some old school action.

3 guys getting out today.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2013)

3 n a half hours later still chillin. They say todays the day just nobody knows what the delay is about. The other two guys are home by now. Could use a joint about now. I will say its fucking beautiful here. 60 degrees and blazing sun. Better than the 30 degrees when I got here.

About plants... anyone else think my plants will start stretching in their second week of 12.12. Im hoping your right aabout that idea.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2013)

Its very plausible to think they may. It may have taken them a few days to get in the swing of things and get the hormones flowing, so maybe they will stretch more.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2013)

Still only 2 inches of height from each since the flip. The chernobyl is looking fly... the sour ds are so sativa looking it takes some getting used to. Wife thinks they look ugly and sick. Definitely different from the bushy hydro indicas I usually run. Im wondering if ill get the golf balls on a sting look or if things will stack from being in front of so much light. At this point im thinking fat nugs... well if they end up getting fat that is. The stalks aren't near what im used to.

Will be nice to see the difference in look smell taste and effect in soil. Im quite excited.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

had to go back 6 pages to find a pic...


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 26, 2013)

i think the stretch issues could be from the light cycle. i havent tried it but it makes sense. you said you were running veg like 14 hours of light or something right? maybe they started stretching and flowering while you were hooking them up with veg nutes and just never noticed? sound fuckered up dude.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2013)

They absolutely could have done that, many strains will flower under 16 hrs. too


----------



## smokeingdog (Mar 26, 2013)

the ansa is there stressed out to the max m8 by the looks of u grow room u no what ur doing,the best thing to is get rid an start again,from seed if you need to,the mother plant must of come into some major stress somewhere an then had the clones taken from her why she was so stressed,meaning the clones are stressed causeing them not to root or grow i have seen it b4


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2013)

the eco bath is just really shallow, ud be lucky to get the top of ya legs wet init lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Wtf is an eco bath?! Is it short or not deep either doesn't sound good  I love a hot bath. I have only a shower now its not the same, not by a long way.
> 
> Good look jiggy. Hope the PO is helpful. I know its probably not advised just getting out but turn your guy onto growing. It calmed me no end. Tought me patience and planning. Got me back in the black, changed my life.


It doesn't have to be weed though, it can be a veggie garden or cacti, whatever. I agree, all this growing business has helped me in many aspects of life,,, has helped me mature into the old soul I am. 
Pets help too... I want another dog but it will just get run over on the highway too, Im cool as fuck with my donkeys though! 



jigfresh said:


> 3 n a half hours later still chillin. They say todays the day just nobody knows what the delay is about. The other two guys are home by now. Could use a joint about now. I will say its fucking beautiful here. 60 degrees and blazing sun. Better than the 30 degrees when I got here.
> 
> About plants... anyone else think my plants will start stretching in their second week of 12.12. Im hoping your right aabout that idea.


Sounds like good whether!  They are just miserable people and want to try and make your life miserable too,,,, dont let them get you down buddy.

OMG you should start a thread "will my plants stretch in flower?" lol jkjkjkjk I think they either already had their stretch from the short photo period,,, or they are about to POP! either way your good as long as they look happy. 



jigfresh said:


> Still only 2 inches of height from each since the flip. The chernobyl is looking fly... the sour ds are so sativa looking it takes some getting used to. Wife thinks they look ugly and sick. Definitely different from the bushy hydro indicas I usually run. Im wondering if ill get the golf balls on a sting look or if things will stack from being in front of so much light. At this point im thinking fat nugs... well if they end up getting fat that is. The stalks aren't near what im used to.
> 
> Will be nice to see the difference in look smell taste and effect in soil. Im quite excited.


Anal beads,,, wtf is golfballs on a sting? 
All genetic bro, your job is to get them to reach their maximum genetic potential. 



billcollector99 said:


> had to go back 6 pages to find a pic...


damn lol



smokeingdog said:


> the ansa is there stressed out to the max m8 by the looks of u grow room u no what ur doing,the best thing to is get rid an start again,from seed if you need to,the mother plant must of come into some major stress somewhere an then had the clones taken from her why she was so stressed,meaning the clones are stressed causeing them not to root or grow i have seen it b4


LMFAO! 



mr west said:


> the eco bath is just really shallow, ud be lucky to get the top of ya legs wet init lol.


Sounds like the tray for my seedlings lol that is a sad bath.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 26, 2013)

smokeingdog said:


> the ansa is there stressed out to the max m8 by the looks of u grow room u no what ur doing,the best thing to is get rid an start again,from seed if you need to,the mother plant must of come into some major stress somewhere an then had the clones taken from her why she was so stressed,meaning the clones are stressed causeing them not to root or grow i have seen it b4


Great idea lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 26, 2013)

. Week 2 of flower


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2013)

smokeingdog said:


> the ansa is there stressed out to the max m8 by the looks of u grow room u no what ur doing,the best thing to is get rid an start again,from seed if you need to,the mother plant must of come into some major stress somewhere an then had the clones taken from her why she was so stressed,meaning the clones are stressed causeing them not to root or grow i have seen it b4


I miss the negative rep button for when people make stupid ass comments.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

So much misinformation on the site from guys like that. You'd never finish a grow taking info like that as gospel. But lets not just jump on the guy, educate his ass. All stresses can be undone over time. I've stressed in near all ways imaginable, some even intentionally lol. Air layering being the latest flop.... Look like zombie branches all mutated n shiz.

as my mother always says jig, don't let the bastards grind you down. She works teaching kids in what you'd call juvenile detention I think. Some black 19yo tried to knife her last week because she told him to wash his dishes. Elbow to the solar plex later the kids winded, floored and gasping like a bitch. 

Everyone does their pots in momma Don's class lmao.

She could kick my arse no prob.

Stay up. N get blazed asap


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

U can take a stressed out messed up plant on her last leg and turn her around with a little tlc all u need is rime


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 27, 2013)

The grow is looking good Jojo. You should have a shit load of bud by the end.

I've never done away with a plant that hasn't been dead yet. And I don't plan on starting. If I had that attitude I would have put my cat down this morning at the vet instead of getting her medicine.

So here's the plants.

Chernobyl in front, Sour D #1 in back


Chernobyl


Sour D #1


Sour D #2


Small Chernobyls


Tiny sour d.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 27, 2013)

I could be wrong, but it looks like your N is too high, and it is stunting your flowering process...


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice jig 
Is that last one floppy? Oh, and was floppy the one dunked in tea??? Just curious of the coincidence,,, I know a dunk in good tea wont turn a plant floppy, she may have been stressed when cloned...
I have heard over and over that a clone from a stressed mother is a BIG no no, so Iv always just erred on the side of caution but I know Iv had sickly clones turn into A+ plants in the end.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2013)

lololololololololololololol

edit: That was supposed to be a joke, right? I'm not even baked yet... maybe that's my problem?

and btw, I agree w Bill... that is definitely looking like some overfeeding claw on the Sour D. . . but nothing you can do now. Just move forward with H20 on that one.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as my mother always says jig, *don't let the bastards grind you down.* She works teaching kids in what you'd call juvenile detention I think. Some black 19yo tried to knife her last week because she told him to wash his dishes. Elbow to the solar plex later the kids winded, floored and gasping like a bitch.
> 
> Everyone does their pots in momma Don's class lmao.
> 
> ...




[video=youtube;Bo0RpBGHjwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo0RpBGHjwA[/video]


Yo momma sounds like a bad ass!



Dont stress on the clawing jig, only plant Iv had do that ended up YIELDING! It was also the only one reaching above the light, Im not sure the the two have anything to do with each other.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks jigsnow im wondering how much i will get lol. im thinking about filling up the co2 tanks in the up coming weeks.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> thanks jigsnow im wondering how much i will get lol. im thinking about filling up the co2 tanks in the up coming weeks.



Maybe hold off on the co2. jmo


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I'd hold back on the co2 as well. I used it for a grow or two but really unless you have everything else perfect co2 is a waste of money and effort.

So to follow up about my friend. He is stuck in L.A., he stayed in a hotel last night and they parole office set him up in a shady ass motel for the next 30 days. Hopefully he will be allowed to change counties soon. The only folks he knows are the jig household, and his dads family which life about 15 miles from me. There's nothing for him out in LA. The P.O is actually pretty cool. It's a lady and she seems alright to me. She doesn't have anyone even close to 12 years in her work load, so she understands how connections and friends have dried up over the years. I'm gonna set him up with some old clothes tomorrow and swing by the welfare office for some general relief.

Yesterday was a long day. Today actually was too. Gonna be busy for a few more days before a little rest.

Hope everyones week is rolling along nicely.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 28, 2013)

I take it your place is out of the question?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> [video=youtube;Bo0RpBGHjwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo0RpBGHjwA[/video]
> 
> 
> Yo momma sounds like a bad ass!
> ...


TUUUNE! my folks played me this stuff when i was a kid. my mother takes no shit from anyone. now she's had formal training haha they behave or they don't but they wont be hurting her in the process.

hope the guys holding up ok. i can't even imagine a 12 stretch.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2013)

Jig I think the girls are lookig really nice. It seems like they are getting taller unless its just me, and the nodes have nice spacing not all stretched out with nothing in between. I think your gonna be pretty happy when they are done.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks tc. Im pretty stoked so far. If I can pull 6oz of sour ill be happy. U guys think the sour ds could possibly get 3 each? And 2 oz chernobyl will be cool. Im not greedy.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2013)

That is a possibility. Hard to guess with genetics youv never grown before :-/


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2013)

[Youtube]TCKOI24k_UY[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes!
lmao, I love that movie.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 28, 2013)

"More like a million to one" I knew what scene it was just leading up from his post


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Mar 29, 2013)

The plants are looking nice mane. Are they clawing at all? I've been having that issue for the last couple weeks. Seems to be corrected now though. Going for three doesn't sound unusual for an experienced grower. These are strains you haven't grown before and new to soil (again)&#8230;still seems like a possibility. I'm gonna try to get some pics up tonight since I know I'm about to get hit with that slacker on my pic game. Hahahah hope all is well bruh bruh.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm getting some clawing on both sour D's. They seem real happy otherwise. Good to see you around. And we like them pics no matter what.... I just like giving you a hard time.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2013)

Evening jig, how does it dude! 

Just a quicky, got bk. online ' atlast ' , i'll try catch you around tomor. Keep it mean n green man!

cinder's


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2013)

Things are good around here buddy. Enjoyed a nice day off. Watered the gals, took a good nap, cuddles with the wife. It's officially spring here, so I'm happy.

Hope things are good round your parts.

peace


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 30, 2013)

Spring here as well, and a beautiful day it was! Finally a dry day in the 50s, took my daughter to the park this morning for the first time this year, and she was SOOO pumped. Shes been asking for weeks if we can go to the park and play, but its been to cold. Anyway then later we took a walk to the store since we sold both our cars trying to buy this VW Van. Been a great day, glad to hear yours was also excellent Jig! I have fond memories from the spring my wife was pregnant, some of which included my mushrooms but thats another tale............

 Bro!

TC


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Spring here as well, and a beautiful day it was! Finally a dry day in the 50s, took my daughter to the park this morning for the first time this year, and she was SOOO pumped. Shes been asking for weeks if we can go to the park and play, but its been to cold. Anyway then later we took a walk to the store since we sold both our cars trying to buy this VW Van. Been a great day, glad to hear yours was also excellent Jig! I have fond memories from the spring my wife was pregnant, some of which included my mushrooms but thats another tale............
> 
> Bro!
> 
> TC


Yep, 53 here in the Midwest. bright sunshine, Went fishing, caught fish, got high, it was great!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah man... I was eyeing my fishing pole today. Thought it would be perfect, but I did a little work around home instead. Glad someone got out there.

Welcome by the way.

TC... I'm so stoked you are doing it bro. I didn't realize you had sold the cars for the van. I hope you find one that works out... I'm sure you will. LoL, you really might be here for the birth.  We are enjoying our last few months of freedom. I'm at peace with the idea that this chapter of my life is coming to an end. I've thought about myself for 34 years. I'm ready to think about someone else.

Glad you got to go to the park with the little one.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 30, 2013)

I sure hope this jack herer is worth it jigs


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

I cannot wait for fishing season to start up here. 300 ft from the water makes fishing an easy task to do


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 30, 2013)

Thats got to be really nice Bill just head out the back door huh! 

Well Jig we don't have the van yet, we found one and got the money together and went ot buy it and it wouldn't run right. The guy told me today he is putting a fuel pump in it monday, so hopefully that fixes the issue. Then once we get it I'll have a hand full of things I know already I'm gonna do but it might happen. Nothing in stone yet but it is slightly closer to more then a dream at the moment lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2013)

Ive still got snow on my front lawn. Temps around 1ish, british summer time officially started last night. Haha global warming my arse lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2013)

I think the term is climate change mate. The weather is definitely different than it was when I was a kid. Strange how winter ain't really winter anymore.

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think the term is climate change mate. The weather is definitely different than it was when I was a kid. Strange how winter ain't really winter anymore.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone.


Lol, "climate change" def not the same for me. 70 out here today though pretty nice, but wet.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2013)

I got some good news regarding plants. I watered them and they looked good... but damned if the big Chernobyl isn't looking perfect. A couple hours after watering she was just praying to the light. All her leaves were pointed up and she just looked like the perfect bill of health and vigor. It made me think I got something right with this grow.

The Sour D #2 is showing more signs of the difficiency it showed before.  And one of the two little ones I transplanted isn't looking so hot.

At least one plant is looking great!

And the Sour D #1 ain't bad... just all the leaves keep clawing more and more.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2013)

I sense hydro coming again after this run  I know you miss the waterfall!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2013)

Just keep feeding them water, Jig. Sounds like that's all they want.

It's been warm as fook around here the past day or so. Raining a bit, so maybe that is keeping the heat trapped, but still... was 72 degrees inside last night with no heat on. That is just ridiculous for around these parts. Tahoe is getting royally fucked by all this, btw... poor chaps up there must have very little injection of tourist dollars this year... I can only imagine people are hurtin'. I saw a shot from the mountain yesterday and it looked mighty dismal.

HHB. Can't wait to hear if we've got a boy or girl growing in there! Happy Easter Jig and Mom.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

Had a crazy storm last night, and my daughter ran in the room and thought N Korea was bombing us.
I t was some strong thunder, and the tapering off end went on for 10 seconds after each strike!

But today looks to be a great day in the making, and Easter plans are afoot.
Although I think Ill stay home, and protect my house.
Living in the ghetto sux, but you do what you have to...
Happy Easter all!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Mar 31, 2013)

Yah Jig, just water and space it out a bit more--- Looking great though... transplant that little D and give it some Thrive Alive  (green bottle)


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2013)

Had a great easter sunday at the Gentle Barn. Same thing we did last easter. We took my parolee friend. He really had a good time. Really good vibe for him to be around. It was wild too because the animals really took to him. This one turkey kept following him and wanted more pets. Did you know turkeys were like feathered dogs if tamed. They just plop in your lap and get love.

I think my favorite of the day were the cows. They're so big and tough. One horse kept knocking me in the chest with his nose. It was fun.

Hope you all had a great day. And thanks for dropping in and saying hello.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

sitting here reading this listening to hatty scream the house down refusing to go down for an afternoon nap its pretty grim here lol. Weathers still shite too. I love horses so big and powerful but gental aswell. Roll on the sun king and peacful afternoons lol. HHB!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

as if by majic im sat here now with the sun on my legs, hattie has just eaten a good amount and is having a bit of chocolate watching the rastamouse song dance with me lol happy days again.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2013)

All ya need to do is swing by to get a little sun.  did ya see the animals on the 600... was gonna post over here soon too.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

yes i did, I was torn between the horses and the cow lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> I was torn between the horses and the cow lol.


Considering your from the UK I don't know how to take that comment...........hehe I kid I kid!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2013)

So, yesterday at the barn was a blast. We picked up my buddy in the morning and headed over. First thing we did was pet the cows. They let you in a big pen with them. There was 4 of them. Buttermilk, Grace, Faith, and Vegan. We petted Faith the most, but my favorite was Grace, she looked cute with her little cowlick hairdo. When you walk in the pen they give you big brushes you can use on the cows, or you can just pet them and hug them.

Next we went over to the horses. You could buy a bag of carrots to feed them, my friend really enjoyed that. I liked the pony that was there, Bonzai, but she was shy and hung at the back of her pen. All the others couldn't get enough carrots, I didn't have any and they kept looking at me like "What's your problem buddy" The tall dark horse that reached over the fence at us was my favorite one I got to pet.

We got to hear a little speech from the founder, she's pretty cool. She said a stat (not sure how accurate) that if one person stops eating meat (adopts a plant based diet as she put it) it would save an acre of forest a year. Me and my wife still ate Turkey at the restaurant 10 minutes after leaving the place. 

Then we all went into the big pen where they have lots of goats, lots of chickens, some roosters, a few turkeys, few pigs, two llamas, one peacock, two sheep, and there used to be an emu, but it wasn't there this time. The pigs were huge, not sure how many pounds, wouldn't surprise me if they were 800 pounds... but I'm horrible at estimates. Either way... they were huge. The goats were cute as were the chickens. I really liked the look of the roosters. The turkeys were pretty cool. They are really interesting birds. The males heads change color with mood and they have weird little skin things on their neck and head, kinda freaky looking. They are fun to pet.

Pig hair feels like a wire brush almost, it's really odd. And pigs don't sweat, that's why they roll around in mud, to cool off and for sun protection. Oh, it was pretty cute. One of the turkeys fell in love with my friend. He was petting it and it wouldn't let him get up. Then it kept following him. When others tried to pet it, the turkey walked away and want to my bud. Was funny.

View attachment 2596590

Giant Pig Ear !!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive eaten pickled pigs ears in Portugal, cant say it was very nice lol


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

They use pigs ears to make Bitterbollen in The Netherlands


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

SO awesome. I looked into getting some peacocks,,, was quickly convinced it was more trouble and $ than it was worth but boy would I love to hear and see them everyday.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

There was a neighborhood peacock when I lived near Dodger Stadium. Was wild having it there in the middle of the city. I guess there were enough hills around that it could get away from people if it wanted too. It was so cool though, you'd wake up and he'd be up in the telephone poles, then swoop down and walk around the spot. And it was cool too to find it's feathers all over. So beautiful those things are.

Glad you guys enjoyed the pics.

20 weeks today. Baby Doc appt this morning. Cancelled the dentist appt for later. Dude prescribed me super strong sleeping pills for the appt.... it's all just a little much for a tiny surface cavity that I can't even feel.

Only 6 days short of the day we lost our first baby. 20 weeks 6 days is the furthest wife has taken a pregnancy. We are nearly there!!!

Only 5 more weeks till we reach some sort of survivability. We had friends recently have a child at 25 weeks. The kid has been in Intensive Care for over 6 months... but he's alive. I'm still shooting for 32 weeks. Something like 90% of kids survive after 32 weeks.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2013)

God bless you and your wife for being able to carry on! Of course blessed be little jig, I'm sad that you have to think in those terms^^
You will be awesome parents!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Really means a lot to me and my wife. She said thanks too. We might even find out it's sex today.

D, what's a bitterbollen?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2013)

Woot another week down man, only a few more to go. Good luck at the DR. bud you know I'm shooting the positivity your way.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2013)

_*HHB HHB HHB*_

All the positive vibes we have left are shooting yer way Jiggy and fam!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much.  The appt went well. No ultrasound so we didn't find out the sex. Doc did listed to heartbeat and was happy. Between 150-160 bpm. Everything else she was happy with too. We see the ultrasound people on Aug 18, then doc again Aug 23, and 3 weeks after that, and 3 weeks after that, and 3 weeks after that. That takes us to the end of June. I should have harvested by then. Yipee. Will be fun to trim some pot again. Not to mention smoke some new stuff.

Thanks again my friends. Means a lot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey jig, glad alls good in the baby hood man. Dig the farm pics, I used to live near an old TB hospital as a kid, they had a half dozen peacocks, damn those birds can make a racket crowing early mornin. Cool birds none the less. 

guessing you've not binned the grow as advised.... 

If I ain't welcome i'll bounce just say the word man.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks so much.  The appt went well. No ultrasound so we didn't find out the sex. Doc did listed to heartbeat and was happy. Between 150-160 bpm. Everything else she was happy with too. We see the ultrasound people on Aug 18, then doc again Aug 23, and 3 weeks after that, and 3 weeks after that, and 3 weeks after that. That takes us to the end of June. I should have harvested by then. Yipee. Will be fun to trim some pot again. Not to mention smoke some new stuff.
> 
> Thanks again my friends. Means a lot.


Good news.

In your dates, did you mean April instead of August (I thought that was the birth month)


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

I do remember the peacock making a racket... shit I wouldn't even want to hear 12. Why they keep peacocks there anyways, you got any idea? To liven the place up or something? And of course you are always welcome mate. Just cuz I can't take the heat in the kitchen don't mean I'm kicking family out the house.

And yes indeed cof. We're talking april there. I'll edit. We got April 18, 23 dates at the docs. August is when little thing should peak it's head out. I call the due date Aug 22. (docs say 20, but what do they know lol)

So since I ditched the dentist I have 4 Halcion pills to play with. Mom figures I'd pass out within 30 mins. Anyone figure I could last longer and feel real dopey? Isn't this your line of expertise don?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Pills are not for me, I'd toss em.

all sounds great jig.

HHB


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

You want peacocks because their shit apparently grows dankity fuckin weed!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome just what I need, more poop.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2013)

Bro... if you need pop I get about 10 pounds a day all bagged up and everything. If you lived close you could come collect it all the time.  I'm guessing cat poop is a little hot.

Oh, they came and got the giant pile of needles, so no need to worry about composting anymore. It's getting time to break ground on my construction. I'm super fucking stoked. Going to be doing some major things I've never done before. First up is a little surveying to see what and where I need to dig. Then onto retaining walls below and above where the new building will be. Once that gets done I'll compact everything real well and have someone pour a foundation for me. I'm going slab. After that things should be easy.

Hey, does anyone know anything about non profit organizations?


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> D, what's a bitterbollen?


It a Dutch snack that is about the size of a squash ball, there is ragu in the centre, which is the stuff that is cooked up with the pigs ears in it. It's rolled in breadcrumb and deep fried, normally eaten whilst having beer and with a mustard dip on the side....






Glad all went well today lad. Take it easy eh!

Peace, DST


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

DST said:


> It a Dutch snack that is about the size of a squash ball, there is ragu in the centre, which is the stuff that is cooked up with the pigs ears in it. It's rolled in breadcrumb and deep fried, normally eaten whilst having beer and with a mustard dip on the side....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well isn't that deceiving! Think I'm getting a jalapeño popper or cheese or some other goodie only to find its mashed up fuckin pig ears!


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

It's not mashed up pigs ear, lol. They are used for the flavour of the ragu, most of the meat used (in good bittebollen) are veal. Loads of things contains piges ears, pigs trotters, etc. I am sure humans find uses for all pig parts. I

I was watching a programme about haggis and the butcher mentioned the fact that the US was a place where they do not have a toe to tail mentality when butchering animals (as far as using all the parts of the animal).


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2013)

In the south we eat everything on the pig but the oink.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Offal is not something that you are allowed to sell in products in the US. They documentary mention special offal free haggis made in the US for Burns Suppers for example. So although all cuts of meat may be used, there are parts in sheep that you sure are not allowed to use, and I think that was the point the butcher was trying to make. Yet I guess they shove scraped meat from carcuses, eyelashes and such into hotdogs along with who knows what else. I shudder to think what is in some things at the supermarkets here.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2013)

Sheep and goat make up a small percentage of the meat consumed in the us. Beef, pig, and chicken are our main meat sources and we pretty much consume all parts, hearts, livers, kidneys and the intestines are used for chitlins. Hot dogs, spam and some luncheon meats are some items from the by-products.

check out Bizarre Foods America


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Whats wrong with eating more crumptious bouncing fluffy lambses? lol....ok, they are cute, but they taste so dam good. (leg of lamb....droooool).

ok-doky, off to count cute jumping lambs and try go to sleep

Could be a big day tomoz.

Laters, D


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

Hot dogs are just lips and assholes mannnnn lips and assholes. Oh and beaks and knuckles and whatever else the shovel tossed in.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Dont forget spiders too. 

My oh my food security, I'll save you the rant.


I'll be damned if those dont look like hush puppies, they sound delish!


​


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

We bought some hot dogs at winco awhile back. $.49 a pack. Seriously how can you make anything that cheap?! Not counting whatever is even in the meat, but labor, packaging, trucking. It's amazing. Oh and they tasted like bologna in a tube, fucking nasty.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Sadly Iv probably eaten several thousand hotdogs.... not good lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello fam...well I got my wish.list together and its lookinh like 600$ worth.holly grail cali connection and og kush #18taho bubba sour d. And a few others og#18


----------



## supchaka (Apr 2, 2013)

$600 just in seeds? God I hope not


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2013)

Some guys are seed fiends man. Dankster420 is ordering new seeds weekly it seems, and I'm sure you've seen the seed collectors thread some of those guys are nuts. I have a hard time swallowing a $150-$200 order. That is why there are a million strains I'd like to grow, and only a few handfuls that I have grown.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello fam...well I got my wish.list together and its lookinh like 600$ worth.holly grail cali connection and og kush #18taho bubba sour d. And a few others og#18


I have a few RP OG 18 seeds coming soon, if they make it here that is.
Seems I am having some mail problems lately.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

We have a brand in Europe called Euroshopper. Plain labelling, and generally basic goods. You can get a tin of tomatos for like 28cents, and what always confuses me, the par baked loafs (I am sure you guys get them, baguettes that are partly baked - 6-10 minutes in the oven) They also sell them for like 30 cents. How the fuk they can do that I don't know. The normal ones are about 4x the price....


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I know wright but each pack is 100$ dna is 90$ a pack smh


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

Not really sure what to say about all you people.  I'm glad I'm not picky about strains I know that. I think I've spent about $120 on seeds in 4 years. I've probably spent about $500 on clones. I don't mind paying for clones so much as they are already growing, female, and a good pheno.

49 cent hot dog packs sounds something close to disgusting, but worse. 30 cent loafs of bread are more my style, but still suspect.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yeah I know wright but each pack is 100$ dna is 90$ a pack smh


I think the idea behind those packs is that you clone out the best pheno for a year to recoup your investment.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I think the idea behind those packs is that you clone out the best pheno for a year to recoup your investment.


basically. to choose a mom or best overall for cuts and breeding.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wish I could get clone smh but I can't go to a farm and pick up a few where I'm at but it would be nice


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There was a neighborhood peacock when I lived near Dodger Stadium. Was wild having it there in the middle of the city. I guess there were enough hills around that it could get away from people if it wanted too. It was so cool though, you'd wake up and he'd be up in the telephone poles, then swoop down and walk around the spot. And it was cool too to find it's feathers all over. So beautiful those things are.
> 
> Glad you guys enjoyed the pics.
> 
> ...


My cousin that you met, had her baby a few months ago, he was 24 weeks 6 days, and weighed 1 lb 10 oz, thankfully he is home now, and is expected to make it with no major issues. (may need a heart surgery, but he should make it through that no prob)

I have multiple fingers and toes crossed for your bro. 

Im sure nobody wants this HHB more than you and your wife, but i think my sentiments are fairly close...


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

I've spent maybe $300-$350 total in the last 7 years on seeds. $150 of which was back in November. As I've said before I wish I could just go grab up some clones but not an option.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've spent maybe $300-$350 total in the last 7 years on seeds. $150 of which was back in November. As I've said before I wish I could just go grab up some clones but not an option.


i take paypal and ship overnight. lmao. j/k


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've spent maybe $300-$350 total in the last 7 years on seeds. $150 of which was back in November. As I've said before I wish I could just go grab up some clones but not an option.


dam,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,my last seed order was $300{1 oz},but ilike the hunt. 
clones are cool,but they must be from trusted people,with HHP.....


HHB,HHB...


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

DST said:


> We have a brand in Europe called Euroshopper. Plain labelling, and generally basic goods. You can get a tin of tomatos for like 28cents, and what always confuses me, the par baked loafs (I am sure you guys get them, baguettes that are partly baked - 6-10 minutes in the oven) They also sell them for like 30 cents. How the fuk they can do that I don't know. The normal ones are about 4x the price....



Most likely government assistance from the ground up makes it that cheap, but the thing is you have to do it exactly as they say and here in the US they gov requires the farmer to grow gmo crops drenched in herbicides, pesticides, and synthetic nutes that dont provide the plants with the vital natural nutrients that ultimately make the final product consumed "good for you".. You are what you eat and the same goes for the crops, if the veggies your eating were grown with a shitty diet then they are lacking most of the things that make them healthy in the first place,, you dont see that with your eyes though they can both look the same.
Same thing goes for the ridiculously cheap "meat" here. So fucking nasty and unhealthy,,, pumped full of antibiotics, preservatives, false feed, and raised in confined overpopulated closed in structures,,,, this is a perfect way to accelerate the evolution of the viruses and diseases quickly making them "super" aka resistant to almost anything you through at it. 
Anyway, why is the gov giving tax $$ to producers making this death food so cheap for us? Of course people are going to buy the cheaper food because most of us are already pushed to the limit financially. Oh dont worry the producers barely get by as well because all of the additional shit needed to make fake death food is quite expensive and needs to be re-purchased every round. Even with a complete failure though the gov still keeps them in business with more assistance.
Why are organic/raw co-ops being raided by swat teams with automatic weapons? Why is it so expensive and difficult to become FDA certified organic? Why do GMO foods not require labeling? Why is the majority of shit at the grocery so bad for you? Why are we constantly bombarded with ads of fast food? Why is the food for school lunch programs so unhealthy? Why did we cut exercise programs from schools? Why is fast food and liquor EVERYWHERE in poorer neighborhoods? Why are pharmaceutical scrips written out like hotcakes (1/3 of all deaths in US)? allot of the health issues we have are from our piss poor diets and lack of exercise, then our bodies are beaten down even more with pharmaceuticals. Why is this happening? Why why why! 
lmao rant done.


​


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

Cuz it makes us sick, and sick people need medicine, and medicine makes a lot of money.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Cuz it makes us sick, and sick people need medicine, and medicine makes a lot of money.


oh, yeah... open and shut case.


----------



## indicantonio (Apr 3, 2013)

This has blown my mind.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels like this. I made the mistake of visiting the political section of RIU the other day and got into a "discussion" about Monsanto and a new law that just got passed. Any way long story short a few morons were going on defending Monsanto and the government and that its all lies and everything is just fine. It was just stupid so I finally took my leave, but it really blew my mind the way these guys seemed to adamantly defend it all.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2013)

indicantonio said:


> This has blown my mind.


They obviously don't compete in the same markets, except for mountain view.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 3, 2013)

Those people are examples of why I don't like the mainstream media. They are pumping out lies and people take it as facts and think themselves informed. Govt, Health Insurance, Pharmaceuticals, Food Industry, Television make a nasty mix. If they all work together and play nice they all make a shit ton of money.

I'm glad I see what's going on and can choose to spend my money appropriately. And eat healthy (when I choose lol). Wife just started shopping at Farmers markets for all our produce in reaction to the Monsanto law. So evil what they are doing. I can't believe how the head of the FDA is the old boss of Monsanto. Revolving door in the US is shameless. They don't even attempt to make it look OK. And the masses don't have a problem with this. In fact we in California vote against a law for food to merely be labeled that they contain GMO ingredients.

Like I said, I'm glad to not be a part of the machine, as much as I can be anyways.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol jigs we might have to take our knowledge of growing weed and grow fruits indoors


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;0-cpL--0AQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-cpL--0AQA[/video]

reall talk..


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2013)

Morning Jig and crew. Good topic of conversation this morn. That map that you posted with the Wal Mart and Whole Foods locations is so true! Let me tell you how big a fucking dichotomy the Bay is here... rich people one side, poor people on the other. Until you get to the South Bay, as COF pointed out, where there are rich and poor butting up against each other. I'm sure everyone already knows that Whole Foods will only put up shop in a place that has a certain number of college degrees in the populous. I think you know where I'm going with this one already, so... 

Monsanto is hopefully living on numbered days. In Hawaii as we speak people are starting to organize and protest against what they are doing to the lands there (Monsanto test grows all their garbage in one of our richest, most amazing pieces of land on earth!). This is a recent phenomenon that has only come around in the past month or two. But wait until everyone really finds out what Monsanto is behind...

Things like Celebrex are produced by this hell bent company as well. I don't know if you've ever taken that shit, but DON'T. It is terrible for you, and your liver. As Whodat mentioned, it's the Pharms that are keeping people sick. And, from what I can tell, it's vaccines as well, but I'm not going to go on a rant about that here. Unless somebody asks me to...

Goooood lord is this coffee strong this morning. See what this shit has done to me?! And you guys get me all excited and shtuff too, of course. 

HHB!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2013)

I got a flu vaccine this year.  I can feel the nanobots in my head telling me to go to Mcdonalds. Just playin. Blows my head away that they give kids so many shots. Talk about a damned if you do damned if you don't. Vaccines are a good idea, but I fear there is more at play.

My plants are looking good. The Chernobyl looks like a plant should, and the sour D's are still doing their thing. It's funny on the Sour D 2 with the deficiency. The bottom half the plant looks amazing... it's only the top half. Same kinda deal with the other sour D. The best parts are the lower branches. Odd. They are budding up nicely though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Morning Jig and crew. Good topic of conversation this morn. That map that you posted with the Wal Mart and Whole Foods locations is so true! Let me tell you how big a fucking dichotomy the Bay is here... rich people one side, poor people on the other. Until you get to the South Bay, as COF pointed out, where there are rich and poor butting up against each other. I'm sure everyone already knows that Whole Foods will only put up shop in a place that has a certain number of college degrees in the populous. I think you know where I'm going with this one already, so...
> 
> Monsanto is hopefully living on numbered days. In Hawaii as we speak people are starting to organize and protest against what they are doing to the lands there (Monsanto test grows all their garbage in one of our richest, most amazing pieces of land on earth!). This is a recent phenomenon that has only come around in the past month or two. But wait until everyone really finds out what Monsanto is behind...
> 
> ...





jigfresh said:


> I got a flu vaccine this year.  I can feel the nanobots in my head telling me to go to Mcdonalds. Just playin. Blows my head away that they give kids so many shots. Talk about a damned if you do damned if you don't. Vaccines are a good idea, but I fear there is more at play.
> 
> My plants are looking good. The Chernobyl looks like a plant should, and the sour D's are still doing their thing. It's funny on the Sour D 2 with the deficiency. The bottom half the plant looks amazing... it's only the top half. Same kinda deal with the other sour D. The best parts are the lower branches. Odd. They are budding up nicely though.


I got my last flu shot in 2011

I get sick after every flu shot.
I even got H1N1 (diagnosed) after a flu shot.
So not only do they not stop the flu, they prolly have hidden agendas just like all the other "DRUGS" out there they try so hard to force on us.

I am dont ranting now as well

Good morning....RAIN!! Damn my plants outside week 6 flowering in the pouring rain AGAIN!
I hope they dont mold (mould)


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck in the rain Bassman. You can send it down south... we'll take some here.

One doc I trust is the dermatologist. He just makes sure I ain't growing cancer on my skin. Going to get checked out today. See how much of my tattoo they are gonna chop off. Real bummed as I've grown a nasty looking mole/ spot right on the head of my skeleton horseman. Gonna be a headless horseman I suppose. 

Then I'm off to LA to take my friend shopping again. He's out of cash now and no word from welfare about money.  He's still got a good attitude though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Good luck in the rain Bassman. You can send it down south... we'll take some here.
> 
> One doc I trust is the dermatologist. He just makes sure I ain't growing cancer on my skin. Going to get checked out today. See how much of my tattoo they are gonna chop off. Real bummed as I've grown a nasty looking mole/ spot right on the head of my skeleton horseman. Gonna be a headless horseman I suppose.
> 
> Then I'm off to LA to take my friend shopping again. He's out of cash now and no word from welfare about money.  He's still got a good attitude though.


If I send the rain away it will get hot!
I am never satisfied, I want 55*-78* all yr long.
Is that too much to ask lol??

Good luck at the doc.

Glad to hear yer friend is trying to stay positive. Its hard when theres so much opposition. Hopefully things will turn around for him.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2013)

You can live down here in the mountains.  Rent for a 2 bedroom is something like $800 with a big yard.

Thanks for the support. I'm amazed at his attitude... I'd be pretty desperate. Maybe he's just a really good actor, I hope not though. He seems to be happy to be his own man again... even if he is broke.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got a flu vaccine this year.  I can feel the nanobots in my head telling me to go to Mcdonalds. Just playin. Blows my head away that they give kids so many shots. Talk about a damned if you do damned if you don't. Vaccines are a good idea, but I fear there is more at play.
> 
> My plants are looking good. The Chernobyl looks like a plant should, and the sour D's are still doing their thing. It's funny on the Sour D 2 with the deficiency. The bottom half the plant looks amazing... it's only the top half. Same kinda deal with the other sour D. The best parts are the lower branches. Odd. They are budding up nicely though.


when i did sour d,,,she did best in the low light[on the side of the 600 18" to 20" away]


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I got my last flu shot in 2011
> 
> I get sick after every flu shot.
> I even got H1N1 (diagnosed) after a flu shot.
> So not only do they not stop the flu, they prolly have hidden agendas just like all the other "DRUGS" out there they try so hard to force on us.


Sounds like you have what a lot of people get... it's called Antibody Mediated Suppression, or Antigenic Sin. It's when the attenuated virus binds to a bacterium or virus instead of the protein it's supposed to in order to "work." I'll leave it at that, but bassman, you prove my point. Just be careful Jig buddy! We love ya! If this ever becomes of interest to you, feel free to come talk to me. I've done a lot of research, read a lot of books. 

Anyway, back on track. Jig, lets see some pr0n!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

I refuse to get a flu shot.. and my kids are no longer being vaccinated...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey bobo, everytime i hear this song it makes me think of you for some reason. lol.

The hook sounds like he is saying brobro. lol

[video=youtube;rEVdQeCtR8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEVdQeCtR8Y[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I refuse to get a flu shot.. and my kids are no longer being vaccinated...


required to go to school, and school is required.
Unless you home school?

My daughter got pertussis (whooping cough)
They said, "you should have gotten her vaccinated"!
She was vaccinated, and she still got it and it lasted over 4 months.
Vaccines are a waste of time if your intent is to not get sick.
The county Heath dept and CDC were calling me several times after her confirmed positive diagnosis.
They said no way she was vaccinated if she got sick.
Well I have the yellow shot card from her at that time 10 yr pediatrician.
I realized then that these 'Vaccines" are a joke and a scam.
She wasnt allowed to go to school for several weeks, then suddenly there was a minor epidemic that my daughter might have been the source of.
They said finally after me calling them several times that there might have been some mix up or flaw with the batch of vaccine.
B***S**T!!
Anyway I think home schooling is in order to avoid vaccines.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

You can send them to school without vaccines, but you have to sign a waiver. They do much more harm then good. People get the term vaccine confused with immunization, but they are not the same thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> You can send them to school without vaccines, but you have to sign a waiver. They do much more harm then good. People get the term vaccine confused with immunization, but they are not the same thing.


They told us isnt safe for the other kids.
Ill have to look into the legality of this in Cali


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> They told us isnt safe for the other kids.
> Ill have to look into the legality of this in Cali


*Quick Fact*: A personal beliefs exemption shall be granted upon the filing with the governing authority a letter or affidavit from the pupil's parent or guardian or the person seeking admission if an emancipated minor or adult, that such immunization is contrary to his or her beliefs. In 2011 a new law was passed which allows minors 12 years old and older to consent to vaccines for sexually transmitted diseases without the knowledge or consent of their parents. This includes HPV vaccine. *Cal Family Code § 6926**. *Medical exemptions are also allowed.

"The law allows parents/guardians to choose an exemption from immunization requirements based on their personal beliefs or medical conditions. For children with medical exemptions, the physician&#8217;s written statement should be submitted. Schools should maintain an up-to-date list of pupils with exemptions, so they 
can be excluded quickly if an outbreak occurs. "


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got a flu vaccine this year.  I can feel the nanobots in my head telling me to go to Mcdonalds. Just playin. Blows my head away that they give kids so many shots. Talk about a damned if you do damned if you don't. Vaccines are a good idea, but I fear there is more at play.
> 
> My plants are looking good. The Chernobyl looks like a plant should, and the sour D's are still doing their thing. It's funny on the Sour D 2 with the deficiency. The bottom half the plant looks amazing... it's only the top half. Same kinda deal with the other sour D. The best parts are the lower branches. Odd. They are budding up nicely though.


when i get flue shots i get sick as a dog. i dont get them anymore. it happened 3 times in a row so i was over it.



bassman999 said:


> I got my last flu shot in 2011
> 
> I get sick after every flu shot.
> I even got H1N1 (diagnosed) after a flu shot.
> ...


flue shots suck. im dealing with 70% humidity in my flowering tent right now. kinda worried about the same thing.



jigfresh said:


> Good luck in the rain Bassman. You can send it down south... we'll take some here.
> 
> One doc I trust is the dermatologist. He just makes sure I ain't growing cancer on my skin. Going to get checked out today. See how much of my tattoo they are gonna chop off. Real bummed as I've grown a nasty looking mole/ spot right on the head of my skeleton horseman. Gonna be a headless horseman I suppose.
> 
> Then I'm off to LA to take my friend shopping again. He's out of cash now and no word from welfare about money.  He's still got a good attitude though.


you can always get the tattoo touched up man. give him a new head.  and good luck with your appointment dude.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 4, 2013)

my girlfriends kids werent allowed in the middle school without them. even the preschool wouldnt take the young ones without them. its getting harder and harder to find school districts that allow children to attend classes without them. so for the sake of living in this 1x1 mile city we had to.



billcollector99 said:


> You can send them to school without vaccines, but you have to sign a waiver. They do much more harm then good. People get the term vaccine confused with immunization, but they are not the same thing.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> *Quick Fact*: A personal beliefs exemption shall be granted upon the filing with the governing authority a letter or affidavit from the pupil's parent or guardian or the person seeking admission if an emancipated minor or adult, that such immunization is contrary to his or her beliefs. In 2011 a new law was passed which allows minors 12 years old and older to consent to vaccines for sexually transmitted diseases without the knowledge or consent of their parents. This includes HPV vaccine. *Cal Family Code § 6926**. *Medical exemptions are also allowed.
> 
> "The law allows parents/guardians to choose an exemption from immunization requirements based on their personal beliefs or medical conditions. For children with medical exemptions, the physician&#8217;s written statement should be submitted. Schools should maintain an up-to-date list of pupils with exemptions, so they
> can be excluded quickly if an outbreak occurs. "


I am gonna look into this.
But the kids dr already gave em both the HPV vaccine


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

I honestly cant remember the last shot I got.

Bobo I was on the coffee too when I ranted! lol "the coffee"

Jig, g may be onto something, the sour d I did in hydro was off to the side and I got over an ounce from a tiny plant... Next run all sour d up to the light had tiny buds, power in numbers, but still. I think you'll be fine, try not to stress too much. got pr0n? <<< needs to be a t-shirt.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

My daughter got her 6 month shots and that was the last ones we let them give her. We are seriously considering homeschooling already so unless we lived someplace with a great school we wanted to send her to it won't matter. Once we started reading into all the shit in the vaccines we pulled the plug on corporate medicine.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2013)

Might open a can of worms but I feel home schooling is a big mistake. Kids need to learn social skills and that life isn't always bubblegum and ice cream. I speak firsthand knowing a few friends and family members that are now dealing with some emotionally disturbed children!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

I to know some emotionally disturbed families that have home schooled their kids. But I unfortunately have to say the families were a mess before the kids got home schooled. No it didn't help but it also wasn't the cause of the issue, in the case of the people that come to my mind the parents were nuts. I agree kids need social interaction, however I don't feel that bad social interaction is better then limited social interaction. The city we live in currently I WOULD NOT let my daughter go to school, the schools are crap and the kids are dangerous and out of control. I'm not saying there isn't danger everywhere but determining what is and isn't acceptable I suppose comes with being a parent. Thus why I would like to get some place with at least a few values and a bit more in line with how we want to live.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

edit: nailed it, thundercat.


Thats why I would be torn on this issue... but socializing is the only thing I got done in school and I SUCK at it lol, its like a system set to mould you as soon as you enter the world. 

We dont need school to be kicked in the nuts by life, she will make sure the kid realizes life aint lemon drops. But being with peers is important... then again if I had a kid I would trust the average slime ball with him or her for 8 hrs a day, theres also an issue with the system disconnecting you from your parents at an early age when they are the ones that have your back more than anyone else,,, usually.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Might open a can of worms but I feel home schooling is a big mistake. Kids need to learn social skills and that life isn't always bubblegum and ice cream. I speak firsthand knowing a few friends and family members that are now dealing with some emotionally disturbed children!


Social skills are paramount to a growing child, but
If you saw the Middle school my daughter is forced to go to, you might not thing that way anymore.
Some situations should just be avoided
Lets put it this way 0-6th grade all honor roll. overall GPA 3.7
7th grade report card came today
F
F
D-
F
B-
F
current GPA this semester .67!!!
Her B- is in PE
School doesnt even call us.
My daughter tells me teacher swears at kids calls them stupiD fuckers etc...

She said she hates it there the kids are evil teachers are mean, and so she doesnt bother doing the work anymore.
We tried to get her into a better school in the district....they told us 2 months later"sorry you didnt get picked in the open enrollment lottery".

I am going down there in the morning


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> edit: nailed it, thundercat.
> 
> 
> Thats why I would be torn on this issue... but socializing is the only thing I got done in school and I SUCK at it lol, its like a system set to mould you as soon as you enter the world.
> ...


My kid will probably not go to homeschool, but it doesn't mean she has to get shots. 



bassman999 said:


> I am gonna look into this.
> But the kids dr already gave em both the HPV vaccine


HPV is scary scary scary in terms of what it can do to you as a result of the vaccine.



whodatnation said:


> I honestly cant remember the last shot I got.
> 
> Bobo I was on the coffee too when I ranted! lol "the coffee"
> 
> Jig, g may be onto something, the sour d I did in hydro was off to the side and I got over an ounce from a tiny plant... Next run all sour d up to the light had tiny buds, power in numbers, but still. I think you'll be fine, try not to stress too much. got pr0n? <<< needs to be a t-shirt.


The coffee!! Some strong shit, dat coffee  And yeah, it makes me rant lots, too. Sorry 



billcollector99 said:


> *Quick Fact*: A personal beliefs exemption shall be granted upon the filing with the governing authority a letter or affidavit from the pupil's parent or guardian or the person seeking admission if an emancipated minor or adult, that such immunization is contrary to his or her beliefs. In 2011 a new law was passed which allows minors 12 years old and older to consent to vaccines for sexually transmitted diseases without the knowledge or consent of their parents. This includes HPV vaccine. *Cal Family Code § 6926**. *Medical exemptions are also allowed.
> 
> "The law allows parents/guardians to choose an exemption from immunization requirements based on their personal beliefs or medical conditions. For children with medical exemptions, the physician&#8217;s written statement should be submitted. Schools should maintain an up-to-date list of pupils with exemptions, so they
> can be excluded quickly if an outbreak occurs. "


Exactly. You can do anything if you really want to. They can't force you do shit.



billcollector99 said:


> You can send them to school without vaccines, but you have to sign a waiver. They do much more harm then good. People get the term vaccine confused with immunization, but they are not the same thing.


Ding ding ding ding



bassman999 said:


> required to go to school, and school is required.
> Unless you home school?
> 
> My daughter got pertussis (whooping cough)
> ...


Alright, last fun fact, and then I'm going to leave this alone. I don't want to thread highjack too much. 

There was a study done at Kaiser San Rafael in 2011 (I believe, but could have been 2010) on 132 cases of Bortadella Pertussis. Of those 132 cases, 80% had received a FULL SERIES of TDAP vaccines (that's 4 total shots, btw). 11% had received a partial vaccination series. 9% didn't get anything at all.

Same year, different state-- Washington. 70% of those infected with BP had received a full series of shots, 20% received a partial series, and 10% received nothing. 

There have been numerous articles written about this in other countries (an Italian court just ruled this week that the Measles Mumps Rubella vaccine _is_ linked to Autism this week), but we don't see that stuff here. They'd never want you to know that the flu shot made you more susceptible to getting the flu. http://www.vancouversun.com/health/Vancouver%2Bresearcher%2Bfinds%2Bshot%2Blinked%2BH1N1%2Billness/7217609/story.html

edit: Argh, fak. I guess that article was bound to get pulled down at some point. It said that a study was done on mice who'd been given the flu vaccine were found to be more at risk to getting the flu, and when they did their illness was far worse than the control group that did not get the vaccine.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok family here we go...wanted to check in with you guys befor I send off this money. Seeds I'm thinking about getting are cail connection pre98 bubba kush cail con tahoe ,sour diesel, deadhead.Res Parvara ...og#18 and kenss grand daddy purple. My list is pretty big and over 600$ so iim asking for your help to shorten the list.pretty much I want something that's going to smoke out of this world lol I'm not ordering anything else till next year or the year after so any input?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 4, 2013)

I got the shots, and got sick. In that order.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok family here we go...wanted to check in with you guys befor I send off this money. Seeds I'm thinking about getting are cail connection pre98 bubba kush cail con tahoe ,sour diesel, deadhead.Res Parvara ...og#18 and kenss grand daddy purple. My list is pretty big and over 600$ so iim asking for your help to shorten the list.pretty much I want something that's going to smoke out of this world lol I'm not ordering anything else till next year or the year after so any input?


im have not ran any CC gear,but to help shorten that list.

drop
CC>>>pre bubba kush[105.83] for bodhi>>tigers milk[66.51]
[ 6 fem seeds ] [11 regs seeds]

CC>>sour d [105.83] for emerald triangle seeds>> sour lemon og [90.71] 
[6 fem] or [10 reg] [12 seeds]

deadhead is fire.

RP OG18 was fire to

hope this help some.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> im have not ran any CC gear,but to help shorten that list.
> 
> drop
> CC>>>pre bubba kush[105.83] for bodhi>>tigers milk[66.51]
> ...


I have heard so much great reviews even from ppl I know about the OG 18..I have some coming (I hope these seeds actually make it)


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok family here we go...wanted to check in with you guys befor I send off this money. Seeds I'm thinking about getting are cail connection pre98 bubba kush cail con tahoe ,sour diesel, deadhead.Res Parvara ...og#18 and kenss grand daddy purple. My list is pretty big and over 600$ so iim asking for your help to shorten the list.pretty much I want something that's going to smoke out of this world lol I'm not ordering anything else till next year or the year after so any input?


Hmmm, Id get two or three packs of s33ds and spend the rest on any kind of environmental upgrade. Dank genetics are a dime a dozen (not quite, obviously) your environment key.
just me 2 bearded fellows with tall top hats. 



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I got the shots, and got sick. In that order.


Not liked b/c you got sick, the post was short and effective.... like the shots. okokokok done.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

genuity said:


> im have not ran any CC gear,but to help shorten that list.
> 
> drop
> CC>>>pre bubba kush[105.83] for bodhi>>tigers milk[66.51]
> ...



Damnit G quit telling peeps about bodhi! some of his gear can be hard to get already lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks bassman I heard about them but wasn't sure


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 4, 2013)

bassman where can i find bodi ? and is there any other breeds that will make me smile???? we learn new things every day


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> bassman where can i find bodi ? and is there any other breeds that will make me smile???? we learn new things every day


I think Genuity was the one who mentioned him.
I am not the one to ask about seeds.
I have been a clone guy mostly.
The s33ds I have are from friends and the good faries

edit

I have heard really good things about peak s33ds as well.

They have great prices and solid genetics. looking them up they are on the good list of s33d distributors

We all know Breeders Boutique has great offerings as well


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 4, 2013)

Genuity knows his s33ds. I don't know much, but Breeders Boutique is worth looking at. 

Fam, you guys are great. It's all about information and I welcome it all. I don't have too much to say right now. Excited about the baby, excited about my buds, and excited about spring.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 4, 2013)

life is good


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2013)

That it is! I'm broke as a joke, but happy as a pig in shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> That it is! I'm broke as a joke, but happy as a pig in shit.


Im broke and not happy about it.
Whats the secret?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Im broke and not happy about it.
> Whats the secret?


Perspective my good man!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Perspective my good man!


I know I need a better outlook


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Dear genuity I'm sorry about that mix up.thanks for pointing me in the wright direction I like what I saw in that breed


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2013)

It still sucks, but it could be worse. I'm soooo lucky... I really am. And I realize it. I could be totally up a creek right now... but I'm not. 

That's how ya do it, bassman. It could be worse!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

It's all about appreciating what you have. I know things are kinda tough with health and money and living situation among other things. But check it Bassman. Seriously... with all the shit that you've done and that's happened to you... you should be dead. Like burried in the ground. Wife and daughters visiting your grave type shit. You're alive bro. You are there to take care of your little girls. Even though it fucking sucks your oldest one has the issues she has... she has a great dad. And that's you! I bet all 3 of the ladies in your house love getting hugs from your big arms, and I bet they love when you tell them it's going to be ok. I know I love having you around my life, and we haven't even met. You can walk, talk, eat, smell, see a little bit lol. You have food, shelter, a car. You have friend that care a lot about you.

I could go on. You are blessed bassman. Might not feel like it, but it's true.

Every day we wake up is a blessing. And pain just makes pleasure feel good.

And one thing you have over me that I would almost kill for. I loved my grandma something fierce. She was my favorite lady, and I her favorite little one. We got to be friends when I moved to LA at 21. We spent 6 years spending time together and I loved every minute of the time I spent with her. I miss her all the time and wish we could have had more time together. You have the opportunity to spend a great many years spending time with your grandchildren. I'll be something like 55-60 when my grandkid is just born. That breaks my heart a little bit. I have to say, in this regard I'm more than a little bit jealous of you.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Im broke and not happy about it.


i agree. same here. never have enough money to get the things i need for the grow. always having to scrape my last pennies together. in life im pretty close to the same but at least most of my bills end up paid on time. everything but the student loans itt tech fucked me on becuz they are money grubbing none teaching douches.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2013)

Closet


Chernobyl (note: the first pic with the light green is the actual color of the plants. They aren't as dark as the other pics make it seem)


Sour D #1


Sour D #2


Little Chernobyls and a little Sour D.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Closet
> View attachment 2601987View attachment 2601988View attachment 2601990View attachment 2601989
> 
> Chernobyl (note: the first pic with the light green is the actual color of the plants. They aren't as dark as the other pics make it seem)
> ...


the girl look good. i grew a sour d once never finished it due to never finding the right mix of anything for her. nutes, light temps. she was picky compared to everything else. but your look way better than mine did.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wheels, when did you grow a sour d?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 5, 2013)

The chernobyl is looking awesome man, real nice shape and seems happy for sure.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

long time ago in the box. got a cut of it and failed miserably. it was closer to the beginning of the boxes life. i think i might have actually gotten it thru you from someone else. mmm. maybe not. i know i tried once and failed. thats for sure.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

it was back when you first gave me the cougar cuts. before the um... shit what were they called. stank ape mom? what was it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

That was a Sour OG. Not the same thing


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> That was a Sour OG. Not the same thing


mmm. my bad. fucked that one up royally. lmao. way big difference.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> mmm. my bad. fucked that one up royally. lmao. way big difference.


Close, but the Sour OG was a Sour D crossed with a Tahoe..
From what i remember when you grew it, it was good smoke, just didnt yield too well.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Close, but the Sour OG was a Sour D crossed with a Tahoe..
> From what i remember when you grew it, it was good smoke, just didnt yield too well.


i never finished the sour d. i killed it 3 weeks in. it was a wee small one like the one jig has. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

i think i know which one you are talking about. the super stretchy fucker that yielded shit. lol. but yes that one was good smoke. that was before the cougar with the big ass gallon sized top. lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My memory must be fucked... cause i dont remember what you speak of, lol.

I remember you had chemdawg/sour d, and sour og, i cant ever remember a sourD. Definitely never got it from me, as i have never grown straight sourd.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 5, 2013)

hmm. where the fuck did i get it from then? maybe it wasnt sour d. i dont know anymore now that i think about it. lmao. maybe its the stoner memory coming into play. either way the plant i speak of looks like jigs. but mine was burnt to shit from more source than one... was burnt up from light and nutes and temps. so i killed it. was the first ever plant i killed off. i was sad for days about it for some reason. lmao. but just two weeks ago i killed off 5.5 ft monsters. a whole lights worth 6 big ass plants and nothing happened. felt like a serial killer. lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey fam just want to say thanks for your help.if it wasn't for jigs,bassman ,genuity I would have gave up this ability to grow.information is everything but its not worth crap with out friends to share it with..you guys make me want to be a better grower thanks


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

So no real stretch eh? That is strange  
I think they will do good, still, just keep em watered, maybe make a tea.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's all about appreciating what you have. I know things are kinda tough with health and money and living situation among other things. But check it Bassman. Seriously... with all the shit that you've done and that's happened to you... you should be dead. Like burried in the ground. Wife and daughters visiting your grave type shit. You're alive bro. You are there to take care of your little girls. Even though it fucking sucks your oldest one has the issues she has... she has a great dad. And that's you! I bet all 3 of the ladies in your house love getting hugs from your big arms, and I bet they love when you tell them it's going to be ok. I know I love having you around my life, and we haven't even met. You can walk, talk, eat, smell, see a little bit lol. You have food, shelter, a car. You have friend that care a lot about you.
> 
> I could go on. You are blessed bassman. Might not feel like it, but it's true.
> 
> ...



Thanx for that Jig!
Its cool to some here and have friends like u!!
I know things could be way worse, and feel guilty for even feeling sorry for myself usually.
I know I am lucky to be alive, and have tempted fate way too many times.
I try to be careful now, but mishaps have a way of finding me still but I make it through each time.
Having friends that are positive is a great thing, and one that I really havent had in my life honestly.
hard to believe the friends that are there for me the ost are over the net, and not the ones 5 miles away.

Have a good day Jig and all the others reading this!

**EDIT**
JIG you should be a motivational speaker.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Bassman u have a friend over here to now.I'll put u on south beach so u can see some eye candy


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Bassman u have a friend over here to now.I'll put u on south beach so u can see some eye candy


Thanx bro!

So u r in Florida?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah some might say that


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys. Happy Saturday. We had an eventful friday around here. We both woke up sick yesterday. Not great since she is pregnant. Especially psychologically, being as we are just 2 days short of when we lost our first baby. 20 weeks 6 days we lost our little one. We are 20 weeks 4 days now. So we went to the parinatology dept. It was the best trip we ever made to the docs. We are gonna take our care from the regular OB dept over to the parinatology (don't know the spelling and not in spell check). It's like Parry Natal OG. lol They deal with the Mom and the baby, not just mom. It's for high risk pregnancies and such. They never classified us high risk, so that's why we weren't there before. But we were seen by the head of the dept yesterday (just got lucky). He said to come on over to his dept. Each doc has their own nurse who would be our case manager. Etc, etc. 

I'm just soooooo soooooo sooooooos ooooooosoooooo happy about it. I really am starting to believe I'll have a baby in my arms one day. I don't think I'll actually believe it till I hear the little one cry.

S.D. #2 is dropping leaves like it's going out of style. Wonder if she will even make it to maturity with any leaves left. The other SD is looking good despite the super claw. The Chernobyl is looking bomb.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Some plants are magnesium whores Jig. And if you got a vigourous plant (which a Sour D is as far as I am aware) then for them to be able to use all the nitreogen you got available to them, they also need a decent supply of Mg. Dare I say it but have you considered getting a nitrogen supplement with Magnesium in it? Or just giving it some Mg?

And good news about the new department. I can't believe how lucky we are aswell, getting the pre-natal clinic we have. It's one of the bests in the Dam by all accounts. HHB mate!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll check that out D. I could sprinkle some Epsom salts on top of the one plants soil?

Real glad you got a good baby doc. I've never cared so much before, but I really want baby to be alright. If things hold on for just 4 more weeks we will be in Living Baby land. Being born at 25 weeks ain't great... but it's possible.

Come on HHB.

Thanks.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good Morning 

Dont let a cold get ya down, itll be gone b4 ya know it!
HHB HHB


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2013)

Hhb hhb hhb


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2013)

My girl gets gestational diabetes whenever she gets pregnant, so she had to see the same type of docs. 

Good luck Jig, and Mrs. Fresh  

I have faith that everything will work out the way it is supposed to.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 6, 2013)

dolomite lime is high in cal./mg....just sprinkle on top and water.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2013)

That sounds like an awesome day yesterday bro! So happy you were able to get into that new Dr. I'm really surprised with your guys history she wasn't listed as at risk in the first place. Either way 2 more days is super sweet, and the next 15 weeks are gonna be even sweeter!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey bassman looking at two from that seed bank you told me about


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey bassman looking at two from that seed bank you told me about


Which ones?
They all look good to me, but
Northernberry





Skunkberry





Sweetskunk





Northernskunk 





all stand out to me the most.

Great prices but not feminized..which is good for some and not for others, but $40 for 10 seeds is a deal imo...esp since they have great feedback.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Northen skunk skunkberry. And what is a F1


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Went to check on my. Grow I'm fightin with spider mites smh all my moms were to far gone to save.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Went to check on my. Grow I'm fightin with spider mites smh all my moms were to far gone to save.


Those both sound good to me.

I hate mites and have lost several to em myself.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 6, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Went to check on my. Grow I'm fightin with spider mites smh all my moms were to far gone to save.


fighting the little bastards now too. gonna get predatory mites on tuesday. have to go to the hydro shop monday to order them. i feel your pain minus the moms.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 6, 2013)

Moms were dj short blue moonshine , og haze gdp jack herer grapefruit diesel smh thank god I took clones of all execpt gdp


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 6, 2013)

ESo can someone tell me what is a F1,F2,F3& S1 breed


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2013)

Jojo basically that refers to the generation in the breeding and how it was breed whether it was back crossed or crossed to a different generation and what not. Its a long complicated process based on the genetics.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 6, 2013)

So let's say dogynuts F1 that would be a good buy as an example?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> ESo can someone tell me what is a F1,F2,F3& S1 breed



This should help 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/173816-breeding-seeds.html


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Moms were dj short blue moonshine , og haze gdp jack herer grapefruit diesel smh thank god I took clones of all execpt gdp


Man that sux, some nice genetics there.
I have been really interested in the Blue Moonshine since you mentioned it a while back.

Just read all the way. You got clones on all except GDP.
Not sure, but around here that one can be had fairly easily.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn bassman send me a clone of gdp and I'll send u a clone of moonshine lol.it would be nice to send clones to friends


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> fighting the little bastards now too. gonna get predatory mites on tuesday. have to go to the hydro shop monday to order them. i feel your pain minus the moms.


 hey wheels what bugs u buying to kill mites ? I'm in doors! I heard ladybugs


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2013)

Predatory mites are the best... they sell them at grow shops normally.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2013)

jojo

ferti lome Triple Action Plus II is available thru your local garden center and is highly effective. 1 Tablespoon per 1/2 gallon and spray thoroughly every three days for 3 cycles....also clean your grow area and spray it too.

peace
cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> jojo
> 
> ferti lome Triple Action Plus II is available thru your local garden center and is highly effective. 1 Tablespoon per 1/2 gallon and spray thoroughly every three days for 3 cycles....also clean your grow area and spray it too.hey old
> peace
> cof


hey old fart long time no hear.I went to my hydro shop showed them what I needed and they were like"what's that?"smd


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2013)

I need it now!! Lol no time to wait.I guess I'll go to a different hydro store and see if they got it or can get it asap


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I need it now!! Lol no time to wait.I guess I'll go to a different hydro store and see if they got it or can get it asap


Try a yard & garden center. ferti lome is readily available.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Jig hows your sunday going? Hope you and wife are enjoying and little Jig is well, HHB bud I'll catch ya tonight!




jojodancer10 said:


> So let's say dogynuts F1 that would be a good buy as an example?


Jojo I've never ran Doggynuts genetics for one main reason and would discourage anyone that asked about them for the same reason. Those guys have got to be joking with there prices. I will not support a company that is blatantly and knowingly robbing people just because they deal in a niche commodity. Honestly I didn't think many companies sold F1s, but maybe I just havn't noticed them. Personally I would be much more interested in companies like Mandala seeds that do it all for the right reasons. Some people don't like Greenhouse, and I've honestly never grown there genetics either but it seems to me that with there aid foundation they are trying to help people. I don't know havn't met Arjan yet but would sure love to. 

I also don't know enough about all the classifications to say that an F1 is good or bad. I can say that I think that F1s are the first generation after the initial breeding. Inturn I believe (if I'm wrong here guys please correct me) that F1s are usually going to result in a very wide variety of phenotypes. For some this won't matter and for a breeder its were his work really begins. They then have to grow out as many of those F1 seeds as possible to find the desired traits he is looking for. He then will breed some of those offspring with each other or with one of parents to achieve a specific goal usually. Each time they are breed around it changes the classification, and the genetic traits. Once a breeder has found the traits he wants he then usually tries to stabalize the genetics. In resent years I think this has started to be done using sex forcing techniques and feminizing.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2013)

I had my eye on dog kush from breeferd boutique it says dog kush S1 not sure what the S1 stands for


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm smoking on Dog Kush right now. The S1 means it's femenized.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I had my eye on dog kush from breeferd boutique it says dog kush S1 not sure what the S1 stands for


S1 is self pollinated or something. Making it feminized

The BX1 means back crossed to the original..not feminized, but less or no hermie traits from what I have heard.

I might be slightly off with this, but this is my understanding


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm smoking on Dog Kush right now. The S1 means it's femenized.


Did you have the S1 or BX1?
if the S1 did you have any hermies or males?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2013)

I got's no idea. I think I got the F1's. From the original batch. The ones everyone on the 600 was gonna grow out together, lol. That sure didn't work the way we drew it up. Bunch of fucking stoners.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jigs on a scale of 1-10 how is the dog kush? Is it worth growing


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> hey wheels what bugs u buying to kill mites ? I'm in doors! I heard ladybugs


im actually waiting till tomorrow to find out. im gonna tried them along with some spinosad i have. hopefully it will deal with the buggers.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I had my eye on dog kush from breeferd boutique it says dog kush S1 not sure what the S1 stands for


self 1. it was crosse dwith itself in order to make fem s33ds. it was made to intentionally hermie to provide itself with s33ds. if done right i wouldnt worry.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 7, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Jigs on a scale of 1-10 how is the dog kush? Is it worth growing


its amazing smoke.  never grown it but have considered it. still have s33ds of it laying around i think. havent tempted fate with it yet tho. havent grown the balls so to speak. lol. im actually curious to find out if he would do it all over again? if so i may try.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 7, 2013)

These guys have been raving over the dog on here for a minute. I've never had it so I can't speak from experiance, just what I read.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 7, 2013)

on a ten scale she's a 9... still looking for a 10.


cof


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> on a ten scale she's a 9... still looking for a 10.
> 
> 
> cof


I have to agree. She was some damn good smoke.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> on a ten scale she's a 9... still looking for a 10.
> 
> 
> cof


I'd agree with this. The Dog is among the best I've grown, but I'd like to think there are better out there. But as for the Dog it's a knock out strong smoke, has a nasty stink to it, the cut I had was a huge yielder. I've run Dog 3 times... I don't run something again unless I absolutely love it, so doing it 3 times will tell you. Looks good too. Nice bag appeal.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 7, 2013)

We both are breed it with a cocaine plant


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Predatory mites are the best... they sell them at grow shops normally.


Id suggest the same thing BUT, It is possible you will introduce "super mites" to your garden. These predatory mites are bred and fed amongst real spidermites, as with anything these mites must eventually build some immunities to living alongside predators. Best to read up on possibilities of this happening, or maybe I just like to scare people 


jigfresh said:


> I got's no idea. I think I got the F1's. From the original batch. The ones everyone on the 600 was gonna grow out together, lol. That sure didn't work the way we drew it up. Bunch of fucking stoners.


My set sent to me was crushed in the mail, but it was my buddies fault. I had them sent to him then he sent them to me in a fucking envelope! CRUSHED both I and the s33ds. 
BUT! recently a wonderful friend sent me some DOG s33ds, I will have to find out which batch they may have come from.
I did grow the dog out once before though! Hotsauce and I met, toked up, and traded smoke and s33ds. He gave me 3, one DOG, one.... uhhhhh cant remember the other two lmao. but all three turned out female, THE DOG WAS BOMB. I had quite a selection at the time and Im not lying when I say I liked her the most. Greatly looking forward to growing her again... Im going to pop more come may-june. 


HHB!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2013)

I actually heard that they (at least the type my local sells) will eat all the spider mites, and then they turn on themselves until they're all gone! Cannibal fun time!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Till all are gone but *ONE*, the size of a house cat! HEHE


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 8, 2013)

Spider mites are very small.damn wish I had some


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw a bug in my room the other day. Got really scared for a moment then noticed it was an ant. There were about 3 of them. 

Just noticed a few trichs on the chernobyl. It's 3 weeks 12/12 now. I'm guessing at least another 7 weeks for things. Looking forward to seeing how things progress.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Ants are not good, sorry, Ants "may" not be good. They herd aphides so keep yer peepers open on that lad.



jigfresh said:


> I saw a bug in my room the other day. Got really scared for a moment then noticed it was an ant. There were about 3 of them.
> 
> Just noticed a few trichs on the chernobyl. It's 3 weeks 12/12 now. I'm guessing at least another 7 weeks for things. Looking forward to seeing how things progress.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Just re-read, there was 3 of em they are definitely up to something! lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

They are sneaky mothers!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2013)

On a different note. In a few hours me and my wife will be further along in pregnancy that we have ever gotten. We are just shy of 21 weeks. Today is the day in the gestation we lost our first baby. It's exciting to be past this point. I'm looking forward to the point where we know there is a viable baby in there. We've made it this far with all good. We both have a cold still but no fever or any signs to fear. I really appreciate your guys' support through all of this. It makes a big difference to me and the baby I'm sure. My wife appreciates the support too.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

you got that right, and they are as sharp as tacks! I put this Ant powder down and I swear the buggers get imune within a day. They are just walking over it, la-la-la, not a care in the world.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2013)

Baby powder makes a blockade they wont pass. Just put it around wherever they are coming in and they won't cross it. Grandma told me that and I didn't believe her for a while... but it works.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Positive vibes to Mrs Jig and you. My wife is sneazing like mad, but she read that blocked noses and congestion can come in certain parts of the pregnancy due to glands being swollen. Spring I think is finally here, you guys are dancing lad!


jigfresh said:


> On a different note. In a few hours me and my wife will be further along in pregnancy that we have ever gotten. We are just shy of 21 weeks. Today is the day in the gestation we lost our first baby. It's exciting to be past this point. I'm looking forward to the point where we know there is a viable baby in there. We've made it this far with all good. We both have a cold still but no fever or any signs to fear. I really appreciate your guys' support through all of this. It makes a big difference to me and the baby I'm sure. My wife appreciates the support too.


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

sounds like voodoo stuff, hehe, but Grannies are generally correct with these things! 


jigfresh said:


> Baby powder makes a blockade they wont pass. Just put it around wherever they are coming in and they won't cross it. Grandma told me that and I didn't believe her for a while... but it works.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention you have to be chanting an ant curse as you sprinkle the baby powder down. Thanks for the reminder.

Speaking of voodoo and the like, I used the word talisman in a conversation the other day. Was a red letter day.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, positive vibes to you and your wife, Jig! thoughts are with you all. 


Cinnamon powder, BS molasses, and few other things may work. Iv read that they wont cross a chalk line lol GL with the mighty ants!

be careful!!! 


​


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

I think a mind numbing bowl is in order then bed.

HHB


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2013)

Agreed.

hhb


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

Gooday and goodnight to the jFresh family! Happy bongos to all.

HHB.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I saw a gnat in my room today. I ain't even trippin! They'll get neemed and DE layer once the transplantation begins!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2013)

HHB HHB

I still want to flower the Dog, but Ill wait till I can put them outside by themselves in 3-5 weeks.
If they herm then they herm, and it wont hurt anything.
Either way the smoke will be good.
So if an S1 hermies and gets seeds then they would be an S2?
What benefits if any will come from that?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2013)

Picking seeds outta bud gets old. I've grown many hermies! A lot of them got turned into hash.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Picking seeds outta bud gets old. I've grown many hermies! A lot of them got turned into hash.


I remember u chucking a whole grow.
Thats messed up.
I hope u have good luck with this run


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Woot Jig family, congrats guys its 10 minutes till tomorrow here so I'm gonna smoke this bowl to you guys! HHB, have a great night talk to ya tomorrow!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 8, 2013)

Cheers TC. We are officially over the hump. By 11 pm (time now) we had already signed the death certificate and I was in the car driving to Del Taco for the nastiest midnight meal I could find.

Let's hear it for happy healthy babies!!! Wife said little Jack has been dancing all night. Don't know if I ever said, but I have called him Jack for a while now.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Love it man congrats! HHB for sure! 

Also might I add damn your alot of hours behind me.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

So much awesomeness  HHB FTW!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

rock n roll jiggy, and death to ants! lol


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

In one of my dreams last night I saw this little girl looking out of a window, she looked kind of like me, but I think that has more to do with the fact that all the women in my family (which is mostly women, ffs) want a baby girl...



jigfresh said:


> Cheers TC. We are officially over the hump. By 11 pm (time now) we had already signed the death certificate and I was in the car driving to Del Taco for the nastiest midnight meal I could find.
> 
> Let's hear it for happy healthy babies!!! Wife said little Jack has been dancing all night. Don't know if I ever said, but I have called him Jack for a while now.


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2013)

also smokers tend to have girls so they say lol Something to do with male sperm being weaker or less robust or something.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, from what I have gleened from my "lads reading book", is that male swimmers are faster than female swimmers, however female swimmers last longer, so it can all depend on when you do the deed, and where the lady is in her cycle. So if the egg is there or thereabouts then the males will probably get there faster, however if the egg has not arrived yet the males die off and the slower but more durable female sperm arrive and then you have a girl....or something like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

nah man, it's males who smoke have lower sperm counts  why they tell couple's trying to quit the tabs

who cares HHB!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

can we clarify what you mean by smoking? smoking de kind erb? or smoking de wicked erb? I have seen plenty of fukked up cig smokers on drugs producing children, maybe it lowers your sperm count, but sperm are like Zulu's, "There's Thousands of Em!"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

smoking in general was what the ivf nurse advised. i think the associated issues with nicotine make that worse than MJ 

never underestimate nature bru. if old pips can break ground from mulch in 3c i reckon super stoners like you n jig, are surefire.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

D... I'd say you were having a girl after that dream. Poor thing though... I hope she don't end up looking like you.  Just kidding mate. I always thought you had a cute face. lol

So here is what they really say about sperm and MJ. They say it gives the sperm an initial burst of energy, then they get lethargic after that burst. So basically the male sperm, as D correctly pointed out get off to a quicker start, with the MJ boost they burn themselves out quicker... leaving the tortoise of the female sperm to fight through the grogginess of being stoned and onto the egg.

However... it gets more complicated. The sperm we are shooting out today are 3 months old... and they were effected by the smoking or whatever when they were created, not now.

I can't say I did a scientific experiment, but based on my smoking habits last summer... and my sperm counts each month we did fertility treatments, I can say I believe smoking lowers counts. I was not smoking, smoking a little bit, smoking a TON for 3 months over the summer. The counts 3 months after each one were something like 72 mil, 55 mil, 31 mil. The last might have even been a bit lower. We got pregnant the next month (no count) so I'm not saying one has to quit smoking to have a child. Just sharing my experience.

Other fun facts. Female orgasm during conception sex is said to cause more males to be born. The position of the moon apparently has something to do with a boy/ girl as well.

21 weeks today!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2013)

So if'n you knock your ladies bottom out and leav'er in a puddle babbling in tongues every time your more likely to have strapping young lads?


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2013)

i thought i was gonna be trying for over a year cuz of my smoking but the time we started trying to the positive test was like six weeks from stopping contraception. All these years I thought i was shooting blanks lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

well I am def getting a girl then. I'm a wham bam thank you mam kind of lay, lol....no seriously I do try



colocowboy said:


> So if'n you knock your ladies bottom out and leav'er in a puddle babbling in tongues every time your more likely to have strapping young lads?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> well I am def getting a girl then. I'm a wham bam thank you mam kind of lay, lol....no seriously I do try


Bwahahahhahah, omg, had me with some tears there.....


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2013)

Peeps, not sure if I mentioned this before, but if you haven't read it, go get it. The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern, it's blowing my mind with it's wackyness. It's like The League of Gentlemen but in a Circus with all these crazy illussionists, contortionists, mystic tarot card readers and such, all with some crazy powers. In fact, I am going to make a cuppa, and go and read some now since my accounts and VAT return has now been handed in to my accountant!
Laters willi shakers!
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2013)

lmao that's like saying if the wind blows east and the girls name begins with a vowel you will have........ a baby  i like it.

like the guinness advert 

[video=youtube_share;m-0T5JH4VdY]http://youtu.be/m-0T5JH4VdY[/video]

6 seconds???? i'm done twice in that


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not sure who gets funniest comment but either way D and colo had me rolling. HHB!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Peeps, not sure if I mentioned this before, but if you haven't read it, go get it. The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern, it's blowing my mind with it's wackyness. It's like The League of Gentlemen but in a Circus with all these crazy illussionists, contortionists, mystic tarot card readers and such, all with some crazy powers. In fact, I am going to make a cuppa, and go and read some now since my accounts and VAT return has now been handed in to my accountant!
> Laters willi shakers!
> DST


I got a free DL of it and also DL'd Calibre so I can read on desktop
I love a good book


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> also smokers tend to have girls so they say lol Something to do with male sperm being weaker or less robust or something.


I must be a walking contradiction... both my boys were made while the thc levels in my system were outta this world, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

My daughter was conceived when my levels would have been at one of their lowest points in the last 5 years. Though I'm not trying again to see what happens the second time.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Im trying mainlining a plant from seed
I took one of my dogs from seed and chopped all off except a main hub and chopped, then I chopped on the 2, and we will see how it comes out.

Man do my hands smell after handling her that much for a plant in veg!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey fam well I may have to give up on this grow.plant not looking to good leaves yellowing not sure what the hell is going on.I know these mites are messing me up.I'll post pixs .


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

. At week 4 of flowering


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2608245. At week 4 of flowering


I hope u dont have to scrap it!
I cat tell the actual amount of yellowing with the hps light(s) blasting on em, but what have you tried so far?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn... they don't look good. Are the temps ok in there? Looks like it's really hot.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

I went from foxfarm to house &garden.temps are on the hot side like 95 so I turned the lights down halfway.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I went from foxfarm to house &garden.temps are on the hot side like 95 so I turned the lights down halfway.


Damn 95* indoor is pretty hot!
What are temps now?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd guess the temps have a lot to do with it. Not sure if you can fix that type of thing. When the lights go out take a picture so we can see what color things are. If that's possible.

And completely unrelated, Here's to feeling like there are options in life. Damn I forget how desperate some folks' lives are.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'd guess the temps have a lot to do with it. Not sure if you can fix that type of thing. When the lights go out take a picture so we can see what color things are. If that's possible.
> 
> And completely unrelated, Here's to feeling like there are options in life. Damn I forget how desperate some folks' lives are.


Live can be crazy an unforgiving at times.
Always try to think on a clear head.

Well thats my .02


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok I'll take pixa at lights out.just went to the hatdware store.got new duckwork.I'll hook up this 8' fan to cool things off.bass man temps are now 83 I left the tent open.great friends I have on riu


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Ok I'll take pixa at lights out.just went to the hatdware store.got new duckwork.I'll hook up this 8' fan to cool things off.bass man temps are now 83 I left the tent open.great friends I have on riu


If you had 95* with no exhaust, and 83* at half output, I think that 8" should have you at or below 85* with lights back up to 100%


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

Options are good Jig, I don't usually feel like I have many, but its nice when I do. I did just get an offer to use a camper for that trip I wanna take for the summer, the catch is its in anchorage AK so I'd have to get there to pick it up.......... Might be a cool place to start the trip though, gonna look into it before I go buy this van. The guy told us yesterday that the new fuel pump got it running right. He is supposed to change the filter too and then we are gonna go try to test drive it again.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

All comments are welcomed mr.ganja. well just hooked up the big fan and temps dropped like a stone


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

One thing to think of... it's gonna cost a few hundred in gas to get that trailer down from AK. It's a really really really long way up there. Anchorage to Los Angeles is 700 miles longer than Los Angeles to Philidelphia. Can you imagine how sick of driving you would be after you got that thing down from Alaska? I bet you wouldn't want to take any road trips for a long time.

I'd get the van you were looking at.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

This is a "camper truck", its a toyota chinook. Basically a camper in the back of a four cyclinder toyota truck, http://file.vintageadbrowser.com/gn4d0go0q26n3z.jpg. Thats whats got me thinking about it. AK is really far away though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> All comments are welcomed mr.ganja. well just hooked up the big fan and temps dropped like a stone


Awesome!
Give them a week to recover from heat stresses b4 u chuck em


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

let me post the rest b4 the lil lady call me


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's my thing TC. I am one to lose the forest through the trees so like growing I started to not have to buy any. Started looking at options and all of a sudden I'm doing the most possible with my space. Never really thinking about the original point. To grow what I smoke... not grow what I smoke in a lifetime every couple months. So while a roadtrip from AK down to the states is an interesting thought, does it further what your original goal is? Maybe it does, I'm not sure... but just beware of putting your original plan on the side burner because something else showed it's pretty face.

I'm not one to talk people out of adventures. Just make sure you take time into account.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

got about two more shot


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

and


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

Well on the plus side we don't have a set plan at all. So adding prolly a week maybe 2 coming down through canada certainly wouldn't bother me! I love Canada and have never gotten to see the west coast of it so I am considering the idea as a part of the adventure. Can anybody BC buds!!!! However flying up there with what we need for the trip might be tough. Gonna take some research. I'm still looking at the van thats nice and close here.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Jojo... not sure what else to say about the plants. They don't look That bad to me. I mean, yeah I wouldn't be happy, but I don't know about taking it all down. It's a learning esperience. Try to get the bugs out, keep them temps down, and things should not get any worse.

TC... I love what you are doing, no matter what comes of it. It's an inspiration.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol I'm hoping I can make it all happen. Though I have to say shutting down my garden without an immediate plan for a restart is kinda scary.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 9, 2013)

Yessir. Change is scary. I am pretty confident you can make happen whatever you set your mind to. I bet a great plan would find it's way into your head as you drive around, especially if you visit any gardens.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thundercat u can make anything happen just have a plan A B &C


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jojo they look like they can bounce back with some love.
If it was me I would keep going since you are so far in already, and past the worst most likely.
If there are bugs anf you cant fingd the triple action plus 2, then just get some neem and spray them at ligfhts off every 3 days 3 times in a row, then spray them with water, then neem again a few more times. If you are persistent and do it under ALL the leaves every time you will keep them at bay till you harvest.
I have sprayed neem till 2 weeks of harvest with no smell or taste or anything, and I spray HEAVY.
I put exhaust on high and fan blowing on them all night to make sure they dont mold.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok bassman I ordered the fertiloam last Friday it should be here this weekend.sence I put the 8 inch in the tent the temps dropped and this morning they all were praying to the light.so I guess we will be ok.just wish I could get the green color back into all leaves but we know that may happen this late in the game


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like things are going to get under control.

Update. My buddy is still stuck out in LA. He's making due. Basically in waiting mode on his ID. Can't do shit without an ID. They won't give you the time of day at Social Security. Welfare says they need one too. He actually got a job already at Walmart, but needs an ID to complete orientation. He also has interviews at Home Depot and Carls Jr this week. And two more interviews for next week. He asked his Parole Agent when he might get transferred and she said, Oops, I forgot to put that request in. I'll do it now. He might end up staying out there at this point. If he gets a place to stay and a job or two might as well. We'll see what happens, but I'm real encouraged so far.

I'm trying to learn about retaining walls/ stem walls. If anyone has experience building a wall into a hill let me know. I got's questions. Pretty excited about the whole project though. Picked up a pick and new work gloves yesterday. Also got some drafting supplies for the plans. I'm not getting a permit, but want to cover my ass in case someone calls code enforcement on me so I'm going to have all the drawings I would need if a permit was indeed pulled. I'll take pictures of the construction the whole way too in case they want to make sure it's up to code. I'll do everything to code, just don't want to pay for a permit.

I also stopped by Joanns fabric to get some fusible mesh. Finally going to finish a project I've been working on for a long time.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 10, 2013)

watup jig, hope thi gs are doing good for you. what do you want to know about your wall, as I build them? and sale them too. lol.


should Get my net up soon


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm gonna have to draw a picture or two. Damn... making me work and shit lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2013)

So my question is in the picture. Do I have to dig so that the footing of the wall is level all the way around (top picture) - or - can I dig at least below the frost line, but make steps every once in a while?



Pretty flower outside the grocery store


So Cal Highway. Some sun for all you who aren't so lucky.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 10, 2013)

just step it off, and build up. first row of stones need be leavel to a t, as this is the foundation to your wall.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 10, 2013)

how big is this wall, and post pics of where you plan on building this wall


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey jiggy my man, retaining wall time eh?! OK!
Here's the skinny, any retaining wall over 4 feet tall (from the top of its footing) needs not only permitting but has to be engineered, according to california building code. So your loophole lies in that statement, keep it under 4 feet and don't push the limit and you will be golden. If you need more than that terrace it to avoid the permit & engineering. I can give you some consult on design if you like. What are you building with?

BTW, thanks for talking about pine needles for this project a while back. I was needing a solution for regulating acidity on my blueberries, ph is too high and they like acidity. Anywho indirectly you got me to apply pine needle mulch to them and they are thankful! Just passing that back to you.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2013)

And that is the beauty of sharing. I tell you guys meaningless stuff like "I have a giant pile of pine needles" and good comes of it. Glad the others and their info could help. 

I'll post pics and drawing in a little bit of the area. No part of the wall will be 4 feet, so that is good. The retaining wall will be retaining the foundation for the room I'm going to build. I'm gonna level out the hill and pour a slab.

I figure I'll just use regular old cinder block and rebar.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

this thread is full of paying it forward. awesome. it's like a hippy kibbutz in the digital age.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Ya that drawing you put came up after I posted what I said, but you got a good hold already. Should be no problem!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2013)

If your pouring a slab I don't think you need to do the retaining wall thing, but I also don't know what the big picture is!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2013)

I am good with lego bricks!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is your sun so much bigger than ours? it looks dimmer though, I cant even stare directly into mine for more than 15 seconds, it hurts. 

Building time yay! Im starting my new barn too, I'll post some pics in me journal. 


haha colo I was thinking about the pine needles yesterday! I got a pine tree or two in my area (taste the sarcasm) and found out how acidic everyones soil is around me,,, I was lucky enough to land on a spot that used to be a chicken farm a long time ago,,, the soil kick ass for the most part. 

heres some needles~

​


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> So my question is in the picture. Do I have to dig so that the footing of the wall is level all the way around (top picture) - or - can I dig at least below the frost line, but make steps every once in a while?
> 
> View attachment 2609519
> 
> ...


with my past experience the footing needs to be level all the way around at the base. but not sure what the building code is now. that shit was 7 years ago.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2013)

Update girls are lookin a lil better leaves are praying.I took a clones of my og ghost train haze and I'll be damn roots popping out the cube.never grow her out but I know she a sativa not sure how to grow her out this summer but one of them will be a mom


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Update girls are lookin a lil better leaves are praying.I took a clones of my og ghost train haze and I'll be damn roots popping out the cube.never grow her out but I know she a sativa not sure how to grow her out this summer but one of them will be a mom


Glad to hear they are feeling a lil better


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am not I got my fertilome triple actin 2 in the mail today.time for war


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I am not I got my fertilome triple actin 2 in the mail today.time for war


Let the games begin.

Remember, the mix has a short life span, so mix just enough for complete coverage....shake your sprayer often. I use 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gal of water...and spray every third day for nine days-4 cycles. It's a little overkill, but very effective.


cof


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok thanks mr.ganja ur a bbbbiiiiiggggg help bro


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm just trying to help you finish your crop. You have a lot of time and effort invested.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

guys i just got a great tip, the spray works for the adult thrips but the larvae luuuurve hiding in my airpot holes. product called oxyplus add 7.5ml to every 10ltrs of ur nute mixed n drown ur airpots in it. That should get rid of the thrips eggs n larvae. i got it for keeping my dwc and aquafarm res clean but it has multi uses. air to roots etc killing thrip eggs!!!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Bassman got a question for yea.will the greenage come back this late in the game?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2013)

I do not believe they will Jojo.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Bassman got a question for yea.will the greenage come back this late in the game?





DST said:


> I do not believe they will Jojo.


I agree with DST
Not getting worse and dropping multiple leaves is yer new goal


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok fam know I know what to look for.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lesson learned.ready to start the next grow


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Lesson learned.ready to start the next grow


Me too bro..me too.
Every grow is a learning experience for me


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm with u on that bassman.but even though my grow isn't where I want it this jack herer smell is something different in a good way.smells like old gym shoes.and fruiti will be growing it again


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh yeah almost forgot. Seedfinder.org


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2013)

Im gonna start charging you rent jojo.  I think were all learning each grow. Im learning a whole lot this grow doing soil. Nice to pick up tips from everyone else too.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

The new "post in my thread tax" is a bitch eh!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2013)

Hehe... the red coats are coming. Lol... I have no idea where that came from, something about taxes and people riding horses. It's late and I'm still fucking sick a week on. I'm about to go outside for a smoke. We're in our favorite hotel, favorite room (where I've gotten in trouble for smoking in before). It's nice being up here and probably the last time before we have another one with us.

Happy Friday yall.


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

now don't be getting into trouble at your hotel. My mate in Scotland thought he'd be smart and have a joint in the toilet room of his hotel (carefully blowing the smoke into the extractor fan) Only to get a knock on the door some 10 minutes later from the mamager asking them to vacate as the whole hotel was stinking of weed, lol. 3am and no where to stay....oooops.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

hahah are people not versed in the sock over the smoke alarm technique no more!?!? lol

have a nice weekend jig


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

my socks would set off a smoke alarm, lol....


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol jigs I'll pay a year in advance.I'm here to stay. Love my new home and friends


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing better than growing good herb with good friends.

I been wasting time on youtube while I look through the california building code. I lost it when the horse and the dog run down the street. This video has some truly WTF moments. I kept saying,"what the fuck was that"

The drummer at 4:30 is just Epic.
[youtube]Tb7J0p3BpSY[/youtube]

This whole series is pretty wild. Some pretty awesome stuff in them. Not the best music. 
[youtube]SPFtsX8pwDg[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh here we go with socks again!

I thought one of my plants had a dirty sock smell,,, then I took a shower and realized it was me and the plant smelled sweet and fruity lol


Going to catch those vids after a while, I gotta go back to working though......... Just had to drop a sock story


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome videos Jig!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 12, 2013)

I got some intagreen from h&g shit works


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello hello in here... just lurking about. 

HHB


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

What up bobo.... I'm about to go work outside. Hope all is well. Baby is doing great. Wife feels it moving all the time now. Nearly 22 weeks!!!!!!!

and my cold is almost gone. Fucking 10 days it's been now. Ugh.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

Chernobyl

Sour D #1

Sour D #2

Twin Chernobyls

Tiny Sour D

Backyard Project


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey fam hope all is well. Jigs love the video and the girl with the apple.lol I would like to stuff that one lol anyway pix of the next run.1 moonshine 2 grapefruit &2 og ghost train haze


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 13, 2013)

How bout those apples?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hoh by the way..that fertilome triple action2 is the best.sprayed one time and for the life of me I can't find one spider mite.I'll spray again on wensday which will be 4 days thanks guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> How bout those apples?View attachment 2614852


    That's what im talking about.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's what im talking about.


Careful Jiggy. Dont wanna get yourself caught up. lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol jigs we can look but not touch.thank god my girl friemd is bi do she brings home candy from time to time


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 14, 2013)

Jig the Chernobyl[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]is looking nice. Curious to see how your project comes along. That first video was WTF. hah.[/FONT]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Jig the Chernobylis looking nice. Curious to see how your project comes along. That first video was WTF. hah.


Thanks bud. I know the Sour D ain't the prettiest, but I like the look of her for some reason. All skinny looking.

As for the project it is officially on. I plotted out the hill and decided roughly where I want level to be. I woke up early and took out 3 of those tree stumps out this morning. Later I'll take out the rest and start moving some dirt. Can't wait. While I was back there I had a thought. I should probably go ahead and make the footing a little wider just in case I want to build a second story onto the room later. 

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

You can do it jig! Or can you!?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol, chaka...

Jig glad to hear things are under way and going well. I helped my brother build a shed into a hillside a few years ago. We made the mistake of digging into the hill to achieve level and open the area up. Sadly we didn't have any type of machines and were digging by hand...... through what turned out to be 3 feet of clay. Worst project ever, took 3 weeks to dig out about a 15x20 area I swore to him I would never dig another hole without a good reason again!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks bud. I know the Sour D ain't the prettiest, but I like the look of her for some reason. All skinny looking.
> 
> As for the project it is officially on. I plotted out the hill and decided roughly where I want level to be. I woke up early and took out 3 of those tree stumps out this morning. Later I'll take out the rest and start moving some dirt. Can't wait. While I was back there I had a thought. I should probably go ahead and make the footing a little wider just in case I want to build a second story onto the room later.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday.


It'll come along. Sounds like you already put in a full days work. It's always a good idea to build for future use.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

My buddy rented one of those little bobcats for a day. It was like $250 and he dug out his entire slope in his back yard in like 3 hours. Said it was the best money he ever spent!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

There is no way I can think of to get a bobcat into my yard. Otherwise I'd do it in a second. I'm not worried so much about leveling things... it's not that much dirt to move (famous last words). It's the damn footings I'm not looking forward to digging. 21 inch deep, 15 inch wide trench for 56 linear feet. I've found how invalueable a pick is. Really breaks up the soil with minimal effort. And I've already been hitting clay. 

Got the other 3 stumps out. I think I'll take out two more and then level some shit. Also watching the F1 race. An IPL match. and the movie version of A Mid Summers Night Dream. Damn Keanu Reeves is a bad actor. lol I still love him though.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

Now I think I am getting the lingo. Footing are foundations, right?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

Pretty much. It goes dirt, concrete bed (footing), concrete blocks filled with concrete, then the wood on top of that. So I guess you could say the footing is the foundation. But really the footing is part of the foundation. The foundation of the foundation, but the stem walls will make the complete foundation. Stem walls can be made of blocks/ bricks, or poured concrete. They go into the ground so there is no wood to earth contact. They rise up 8" min from the dirt so the wood is all clear from contact with dirt.

So there will be a short little wall in the shape of a rectangle the walls will be placed on. 

Here's some pics (note: effort will be put into finding laborers that look as awesome as the ones in the pics)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jigs my man I see growing done paidoff for you Master Grasshopper


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Man chaka if I could have payed for a bobcat I would have, it would have been cake to use there too cus it came right off his driveway. Sadly at the time money so non existant, the building was already getting built with a lowes credit card and free labor. However it seriously would have been the best money I could have spent. 

Jiig rather then putting in a full foundation like that have you considered just pouring 4-6 footers elevated out of the ground and a wood floor on top of those. You could dig the back of the hill out just a bit to lower it in some, and use concrete tubes to pour elevated footers. Then just set the joists and floor ontop, or better yet bolt them to the top!














Might save you a ton of digging, and money on the foundation and block and everything.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2013)

Just wanna say i love GANJA! People might get the impression this is not a grow thread  Great pictorials and explanations. Thundercat im using that for my 10foot dog/drying house lol 
Healthy baby!
---------------
Im having so much sex right now, cause the girl wants that baby. Im looking forward to some lone wanking.
20th we will now if we will have a baby  4/20 baby party or 4/20 party.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

sounds like Thundercat just saved you a whole load of work. Surely that look would fit in with your house as well?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

I do like that idea and will have to consider it. The one issue is wanting my room as 'low' as possible. It will be directly above the rest of my house and I would prefer to keep it as unimposing as possible. So 2 or 3 feet really make a difference. I actually started leveling it out while I was outside. Got all the trees out and took the top down about a foot. Not bad for one dude a pick, a shovel, and a rake. Not to mention some Dog Kush to power me along.

I'll think about that though TC. I love all the ideas. Such a shame we all don't live on the same block.  At least we hang out on the same website. I guess that will have to do.

And jojo... that ain't my house bro. It would be nice to have something that large. I don't want to complaing though. And damn man... I just knew you had shit figured out, just didn't know why I thought that. When you mentioned your girl bringing home some candy I knew I was right. Nice... real nice.

I'll snap a pic of the back.

EDIT: thinking about it for a second... maybe I can do half stem wall and half pillars. The back that's below grade has to have a retaining wall at some point, but the front doesn't neccesarily need to have it. Hmm. But then again a stem wall seems more secure for earthquakes... and the room will be right above me where I sleep on a hill.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just pulling your chain jigs with the house thing and all. But its nice to see a family member doing big things and everyone pull with ideas.two heads are better than one.as far as my girl and the candy its not all fun and games all the time.had to draw the line when she bring home twins.lol one stick to fill 9 holes that's a lot of work and buds


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd definitely design a grow area into that structure man! Ur old lady would be happy to get the closet back, it's a win win


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

What I was pictureing jig is perhaps splitting the grade, and digging down the rear and setting it maybe 6 inchs off the ground on the read pillers, and then the front would sit like maybe 1.5-2 feet off the ground. You would need a simple retaining wall in the rear to hold the dirt back, but you might be able to build that alot cheaper out of wood, or railroad ties maybe. I think if you had the building bolted to the piller like my first picture it would prolly be really stable in case of quakes or anything. I think when you pour those pillers they dig the bottom of the whole out larger to create an anchor in the ground. How long are you making the building? A footer on each corner would prolly be fine if it wasn't to big, or if its gonna be a bit larger you could do 6 of them and I doubt it would go anywhere.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

I was gonna split the grade anyhow. No way I'm digging all that out. Just bring some of the uphill to the downhill. Check it out so far. The building is gonna be 12' x 16'.

I found a couple big rocks. That's a foot ruler between them. And yeah... it's super foggy here today.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2013)

Those are pretty good size rocks. Looks like your making great progress man! You're way more motivated then I have been in a long time. I was glad I got out for a nice walk today.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 14, 2013)

Now you've got me all excited! I knew there was a reason I logged in today.... This is what I have been up to in my absence... well these projects and many others. climbing trees today has me beat. Im due a couple days off. I hope to catch up on a few threads including this one.

this was about a year ago, used railroad ties to do a spiralling staircase, wall is 7 1/2 feet at its tallest. Lots of planters and terraces involved with this project.





And these were over the last couple of weeks. Still working on these around the house projects.... paying work draws me away...

These face stones are HUGE and HEAVY, at 100 lbs per cubic foot of solid compact stone, some of these weigh over 750 lbs +.

This is whats behind the two pictures above. Its free standing, dry stack. I can dance and jump around on the top of this. What you see in the picture below is going to be covered by 2 or three larger face stones like in the picture above, a veneer of sorts.


We moved and my daughter complained of missing our flower garden and trees we had worked hard to put in... her little pouty face drove me to do this, and now every smile makes it worth it.... that and its nice to have and look at.


I LOVE stonework Jig, looks like you will need a retaining wall, and if you do build up the soil level on the downhill side than you will need another there as well. Especially if you plan on putting a structure in the levelled space. Now I gotta go back and do some reading and find out whats really going on... haha, sorry... I saw your pics as soon as I logged in and couldnt contain my excitement! I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2013)

reading through and looking at the pics all i keep hearing in my head is, 'if you build it they will come'  exciting stuff jig!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 15, 2013)

Heart goes out to boston


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 16, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Now you've got me all excited! I knew there was a reason I logged in today.... This is what I have been up to in my absence... well these projects and many others. climbing trees today has me beat. Im due a couple days off. I hope to catch up on a few threads including this one.
> 
> this was about a year ago, used railroad ties to do a spiralling staircase, wall is 7 1/2 feet at its tallest. Lots of planters and terraces involved with this project.
> View attachment 2616387View attachment 2616388
> ...


thats a lot of community service man.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey there Skyhighatrist. I saw my Psychiatrist yesterday, so it's perfect timing for you so stop by. Been working outside today and having a good time. I think things are level, or as level as they are gonna get. Think I'll plan the rest of the day and maybe get to digging out the footings on Thursday. Tomorrow Im going to hang out with my parolee buddy. Get this... he already has 2 jobs! Fucking badass. His parole is an absolute joke though. The lady is just not around. He has seen his agent ONE TIME since march 26 when he paroled. His stay ran out yesterday and they wouldn't call back for anything to either give him more money to stay there, or let him go somewhere else. The officer of the day told him he could always sleep in front of the office... that's the only approved address. He got approved for general releif which should kick in another week from now. The supervisor at the parole office just ok'd 2 more weeks at the shithole he's at. He should be getting pay checks by then so hopefully everything works out.

As for baby. 22 weeks today. Not too shabby huh. We had an ultrasound today, and everything looks good. Baby is good, cervix is good. It's all good. We have another ultrasound on Thursday. And it's official, we are changing over to the perinatal unit.

Hope everyone is doing alright.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey I saw a psychiatrist yesterday too! We're all mental! He said the world would suck without people like me whilst tossing around words like bipolar and manic, although I didn't ever get a written diagnosis! Something was wrong with the printers?! Lol whatever, his prescription pad still worked.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Boy or girl???


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

It was a boy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nooo. the HHB


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

My psychiatrist told me that weed is bad for me lol.
I dont think he knows what he is talking about he wants me to take his drugs only lol.
No written diagnosis either here.

OCD
PTSD
Social anxiety disorder
General anxiety disorder.
Those is my self diagnosis

22 weeks yeah!!
HHB HHB HHB


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

Id much rather go see a psychologist than a psychiatrist...


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Id much rather go see a psychologist than a psychiatrist...


That's tomorrow!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

Still don't know yet BC. We _should_ find out Thursday. Hopefully.

I'm pretty sure my doc smokes MJ. She was asking me how much I smoked. I said a few times a week.  And she said, "No, How much do you smoke." So I kinda made a little circle with my thumb and finger and said, a 'bowl' like this. Not much. LoL... she said "I mean, what quantity do you smoke?" Haha... I just picked 1 gram a week out of my ass. She finally accepted that answer. She said nothing about it being bad... just mentioned the bit about fertility and smoking. Then we talked about Coachella. Too funny.

My assignment is to write. And not on the computer. Break out the pen and to business soon.

Oh, we got a package of food knick knacks from England. Got a 12 pack of mini cokes, some Percy Pigs, Wine Gums, and Caramel Digestives. MMMMMMMMM Wife got a bunch of other shite. Soaps and things cuz everything smells better over there. Oh yeah, and Kit Kat's. The chocolate over there is SOOOOOOOOO much better. Not as much sugar, actually tastes like chocolate.

I'll post up some pics later. I'm on the wrong computer.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

Oops. I didn't see a Psych. I saw a Therapist. I forget they are different. I've seen psychs in my past... used to take lots of meds. No more. At least until my mind breaks again.

The lady we see is actually the lady who did our pre marriage couseling. We both like her so much we've continued seeing here off and on for almost 7 years now. It's nice not having to spend 2 or 3 sessions telling them your past. She knows all my issues.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh wait I was kidding.... I didn't see one either


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha... since we are being honest, I don't even grow pot. Just wanted you guys to think I was cool. I been stealing pictures for years now.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

This is fun:

http://howsecureismypassword.net/

The one I use for my email would take 931 Trillion Years. The one I use for RIU, and basically everything else in the world is in the top 630 most popular passwords. I really wish I could tell you my PW. It's funny.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... since we are being honest, I don't even grow pot. Just wanted you guys to think I was cool. I been stealing pictures for years now.


Well it worked youre the coolest faker I know.
I did know a girl who pretended to smoke weed.
She purposely didnt inhale and acted all weird like she was high.
I wonder what she is doing now that she is grown up??

Are you gonna wait to find out the sex?
I think I remember the baby was the wrong way last time to tell


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah baby was shy last time. Shy today, hopefully he will be cooperative. Or she. We definitely want to find out this time.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2013)

Are you still growing, Jig or is this now the official, "Bob the builders" thread, or Bob de Bouwer as we say?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 17, 2013)

lol! I only pretend to grow to be part of the community. Byggemand Bob as we say


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> This is fun:
> 
> http://howsecureismypassword.net/
> 
> The one I use for my email would take 931 Trillion Years. The one I use for RIU, and basically everything else in the world is in the top 630 most popular passwords. I really wish I could tell you my PW. It's funny.


Funny site. But damn it looks like im hackable 
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8509]It would take [/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8509]a desktop PC[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8509] about [/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8509]0.544195584 seconds [/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8509]to crack your password.[/COLOR]​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

most of mine were 11 minutes. kinda frightening


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2013)

Who needs to crack them when you guys went and entered all your passwords attached to your IP in less than a few seconds!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

wouldn't enter my work ones couldn't remember them if i tried. and my IP's dynamic from where i am too  not just a mackem dangling hat rack me, cowboy.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2013)

hahahahah, I had to say it.... lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm still growing. No progress really. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2013)

So did you go to the DR yesterday? How did it go?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2013)

It went well. Everything is where it's supposed to be. Cervix and baby both look great. Little one sure likes dancing. Still don't know sex. We have another appt tomorrow with the good ultrasound equip, so hopefully we'll know the sex soon. Twas super cute. We go to a University Hospital so every appt we have there, at least one student is sitting in with us. Yesterday there was a girl becoming an ultrasound tech. She asked us since baby is so cooperative if she could get some pictures for her homework. Too funny, baby was helping with homework. She said there is a long list of pictures she needs to get in her week on rotation at the perinatal dept. She snapped a pic of babies Thalamus and Bladder among other things. She said baby was real good letting her get all those shots.

We have a little happy healthy helpful baby.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 17, 2013)

Hhhb!

Hhhb.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2013)

Hehe... what up bobo. Just got the call that my back biopsy had a-typical cells, so I gotta go back and have the rest removed. Oh joy. At least it wasn't cancerous. I'll take atypical.

Have a good day guys.

Oh, and the plants are finally starting to show more trichs. The Sour D smells kinda sweet actually... I bet the smell changes in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

Baby like poppa. Hhhb bru


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2013)

Baby like poppa. Hhhb bru


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

set up a poll on sex of baby??
Maybe we can guess


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It went well. Everything is where it's supposed to be. Cervix and baby both look great. Little one sure likes dancing. Still don't know sex. We have another appt tomorrow with the good ultrasound equip, so hopefully we'll know the sex soon. Twas super cute. We go to a University Hospital so every appt we have there, at least one student is sitting in with us. Yesterday there was a girl becoming an ultrasound tech. She asked us since baby is so cooperative if she could get some pictures for her homework. Too funny, baby was helping with homework. She said there is a long list of pictures she needs to get in her week on rotation at the perinatal dept. She snapped a pic of babies Thalamus and Bladder among other things. She said baby was real good letting her get all those shots.
> 
> We have a little happy healthy helpful baby.


i feel like a stoner retard. thinking to myself why would they be checking the babies cervix? lol. but then i thought to myself "you are an idiot my friend. he wasnt talking about the baby." then i realized some asshole smoked the bowl i had left out waiting for me to get back to my computer. it was me. lol. good shit man im happy everything is going well for you bro with the youngen and wifey. you deserve the goodness brotha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2013)

Ill catch up on page 75 tomoz, glad things are going along smooth as mr gq smooth. good night one an all. We couldnt find out our babys sex even if we wanted to. Had to wait like in the olden days lol much more fun and surprising.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

mr west said:


> Ill catch up on page 75 tomoz, glad things are going along smooth as mr gq smooth. good night one an all. We couldnt find out our babys sex even if we wanted to. Had to wait like in the olden days lol much more fun and surprising.


What color do you paint the room, and what color clothes and receiving blankets....?
These are the reasons why its important to know.
I mean theres always yellow lol.

I do think it would be a great surprise though her...he/she is.
Now whats the name lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 17, 2013)

Excellent glad to hear it man.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys ???? Anyone ordered seeds from seedbay


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bassman how's things going. I went on seedbay and saw some strange names not sure so I figured I'll let you guys know.who knows it might be a good thing or a bad one


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Bassman how's things going. I went on seedbay and saw some strange names not sure so I figured I'll let you guys know.who knows it might be a good thing or a bad one


Hey jojo, what up.
What is seedbay?

EDIT
Seedbay wants me to register b4 I can even read descriptions of seeds.
I find that weird honestly


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bassman I think I'm going to see what its all about. I'm going to sign up. Jigs how mrs jigs doing?


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey guys ???? Anyone ordered seeds from seedbay


in the past..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2013)

I felt my baby kick. I've never had actual physical evidence that a child I have helped create was alive. I guess I've heard the heartbeat on the machine, but nothing strait from the source. Man this is going to happen huh? Lol... we are literally doing nothing to prepare before May 1. Haven't even thought about stuff we need.

Mrs Jig is feeling under the weather again, but it's just this damn cold hanging on. No worries.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2013)

Exciting times Jig!!! We are now into the safer part (past 12 weeks). We are also going to keep the sex of the baby a surprise. As far as painting the room, my mate told me the best colour to paint kids rooms is in green. It's one of the most calming colours by all accounts. GREEN suits me sir! Ganja leaves it is then Mrs D? as he covers his face waiting for a dry slap! lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2013)

So happy for you Jig!!! Feeling that first kick is a pretty amazing thing  
Hope the wifey feels better soon. You as well.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Most new born baby cloths are white. There is plenty of time to paint the room after the babys born, they do shit loads of sleeping lol. Our babes room is magnolia like the rest of the house lol, she does have a pink lamp shade with love hearts on it and a sort of porridge coloured carpet lol. There wernt as much to catch up on page 75 as i thought lol. I remember once i dug a pond for my dads koi with a rotavator loads of fun lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

You'd think they'd make newborn colours green n brown camo lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys should see the green the room already is. Not exactly relaxing lol. More like a Lime attacked some folks. We are going to paint the room multiple colors. My rainbow when I was a kid had a rainbow going across 3 walls. Was so lovely. I've always loved color and that was great. It's amazing having a rainbow in my room didn't turn me gay. 

As a laid me down to sleep last night was thinking bout your post don. I'm just inferring that you were saying babe was helpful like papa. Got me to think about how I love helping people do just about anything, as long as I am being helpful. Comes from my pop. He wasn't really ever happy with me as a helper for one reason or another. I honestly think most of the time he was trying to be nice, like "You don't need to be in the garage helping, you can go play"... but I didn't want to play. I wanted to hang with dad. But no luck really. So my 'hard luck' story is that my dad never let me help. And that has created Mr. Helper Man, lol. I want to help any and everybody to fulfill that child hood need.

Really cool stuff to know that it's not 'who I am'... it's 'who I've decided to be'... and I can change it now, or not. Another thing my dad's disapproval of my work has got is me being a perfectionist. Something like I have to do things right, or I'll get told to stop. It's nice I've been consciously letting that one go recently. Really opens a lot of doors when you have the option of not being perfect.

Had a blast time with my buddy yesterday. We ate lunch by a little reservoir thing and then cruised around the mall window shopping. I'm really proud of my friend. He's really doing it. Hitting the ground running.

Oh, and funny thing about baby clothes. That's the one thing my wife handled the first pregnancy. We got to 21 weeks that first one, so there was lots of time for shopping. Wife has something like 50 outfits for newborn up to 1 year I think. We really came up on a deal. Some girl who was having her first was going to be surprised about the sex. The girls Mother wanted to know. So Mother went to dr appt with daughter and was allowed to find out the baby was a girl. The lady who was pregnant and didn't know the sex spent the rest of her pregnancy buying neutral colored clothes. Her Mom spent the whole time buying cute girl things. When baby was born Mom brought over all the girly stuff and the pregnant lady said fuck it to everything she bought. Sold it on craigslist. None of it has been used even. Most still with tags and a lot of it is nice name brand stuff. Got a bunch of blanket/ towel/ barf rags as well. They make name brand barf rags lol. Jeez people like to waste money. (see starbucks hehe)

Unrelated I'm having a bit of a hard time right now because one of my cats is sick. Normally not a big deal, but this guy is our runt. He was sick as anything when we had our first baby. I was thinking he was gonna die then. That was when we had to give him fluids for 5 days because he neither ate nor drank. It had me shook then, and it has me having flashbacks now. I remember then waking up to his sneezing all night, same now. Fuck it makes me a bit sick, just the reminder of the whole episode.

Love you guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> So happy for you Jig!!! Feeling that first kick is a pretty amazing thing
> Hope the wifey feels better soon. You as well.


That kick last night changed my life.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 18, 2013)

Was it a goodthing? So many different names not sure what to look for


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing quite compares to holding your own progeny. Talk about life changing, I can't wait to hear your commentary on holding little jig for the first time brother, it's coming! 
As my wife would say, YAY!
Bless you and your wonderful little family jigmeister!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

It was as if God tapped my shoulder, and said hey... I'm here. It was like a voice calling out to me answering a question I've always wanted the answer to. It felt like 'me' reaching out and touching me, and it was like it was the first time I truly realized I exist. It's as if what I've known as life was a dream. A really long drawn out dream. Last night was if I had been awoken. It's a paradox because while I feel as if life has just started, I no longer exist. At least who I was. I used to be 'me'. Now there is more. There is me and my child. Inseparable. 

I've waited so long and to think my little one is moving around getting ready to meet me is more than I can handle. When I let myself consider the reality that a child will be here soon I am absolutely overcome with emotion. I've cried like this twice in my life. Once when we lost our outdoor cat, and once when we lost out baby. I know it's stupid, but I honestly feel like if I let the emotions completely come to the surface I will die. Yes that sounds nuts, but it's how I feel. As if I could cry out my life force or something. I guess what it really is, is that I'm afraid of what's underneath (or something). Whatever, that's for my therapist to deal with. It's just amazing how much one's capacity to feel is.

I'm not actually sure I will be able to keep from crying the entire first month out baby is home.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2013)

It's not stupid, not at all. Those are very familiar emotions, much of which is what I was talking about. Your gonna hit the water works on b-day, and it's ok! You won't be able to quell those emotions die or no! Is it really so bad to be "exposed" for having a heart of gold!? You know why it seems overwhelming how strong emotion is, we are basically taught that it is a mystery and it's from a spirit in the sky even though it's rooted right there in the center of you. You have but two emotions and they can bend the literal universe, all we are extends from love or fear and it seems your exuding both, you know it, and I would charge that it's not your therapist that actually has to deal with it. My .02 is that you know this, you fear the fact that it is REALLY in your hands but your stronger and better than you credit your self for. Stand and be counted, your a beautiful human being. 

I love you too man! 
I love all you folks, it's not so bad!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2013)

Well put cowboy! 

Man Jig I'm so happy for you man, and I know how scary this shit is, nothing will ever be the same. That first time you feel your childs touch, like the first kick, or feeling the babies hand its just amazing. Your gonna spend the rest of your life enamored with, and loving your kid and its gonna scare the shit out of you constantly. I'm always asking myself am I doing this right for my little girl, am I being the best dad I can? Like Cowboy said I think you don't give yourself enough credit man, we all have out flaws but embracing our positive attributes will always overcome them!


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Once the baby is born u wont get much time to do anything but look after her. When u do get a spare moment u will want to sleep lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2013)

My second cried for 6 weeks straight lol
colic.... kids was not but toots


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree the first month or 2 all you will have is baby time and sleeping time.

I was also gonna say in my last post that I'm getting ready to leave for the Cannabis Cup tonight, and this will be the longest I've been away from my wife and daughter ever, and I was in tears last night. I know I should be thrilled to go to the Cup, but I'm gonna miss them.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Jig I went my whole life not being able to cry or be visibly sad.
My stepdad would beat me till I would cry.
I got beaten daily
I eventually got hard as a stone, and would egg him on to keep going...after a while cant feel the pain anymore.
Anyway that carried on to my adult life.
No crying when my g-ma died or anything.
Holding all that emotion in made me a psychopath, and I would snap, and beat ppl up on the street for stuff I could careless about now.

One day something changed, and I am an emotional wreck sometimes now, but it fells so much better than the old me.
I hate the person I was and embrace my softer side now.
I have kids to be a positive example to.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

I wanted to say that seeing my kids born was the most outrageous and awesome thing I have ever witnessed.
My oldest came out normally, and my 2nd was breached as a result of a slip on a wet floor in Ralphs supermarket and mid pregnancy somewhere.

I thought watching her comeout the lil hole was crazy, till I watched the c-section.

You have to respect and admire women for what they do for us and their family.
Thinking about that right now makes me feel guilty and a lil emotional actually.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

the whole thing scares me silly. i'm so irresponsible at times. i know i'd change again for the better but i aint ready yet. wont have one til i can afford it. my folks couldn't and it stuck with me to this day. you don't need money to love the bairn i know but being poor growing up sucks. 

my mate just had one and likened it to shitting a pineapple she's the most beautiful angelic little pineapple i've seen. you're going to be an awesome dad jig. 

hope the cat pics up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2013)

quick throw some plant pics up before we turn this thread into mushy central. i'm going to ball my eyes out shortly. show me some pr0n!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> quick throw some plant pics up before we turn this thread into mushy central. i'm going to ball my eyes out shortly. show me some pr0n!!!


here you go
View attachment 2621384View attachment 2621385


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

Well we are gonna have a little girl. Can barely think right now im just so happy. Im already so in love with my little girl. Will post both baby and plant pics later when home.

Baby has ny nose lol. Not necessarily a good thing haha.

And I hear you about leaving your fam for the cup TC. Poor mr west left his girl for the first time for the cup in the dam. I guess he could tell you more but he seemed to be a bit somewhere else at times. Puts a whole new perspective on priorities.

Im gonna raise a little girl.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well we are gonna have a little girl. Can barely think right now im just so happy. Im already so in love with my little girl. Will post both baby and plant pics later when home.
> 
> Baby has ny nose lol. Not necessarily a good thing haha.
> 
> ...


Girls are awesome bro!

My 1st girl didnt cry for 3 months.
A lil whine when born for 2 min, then never again lol
She slept through the night and all mostly too

When the 2nd was born I was in for a rude awakening...literally!

She is sooooo the opposite, but a clone wouldnt be fun now would it???


Super excited for ya bro!!

Oh my 1st has my nose lol, and she is sooo much like my personality too.
She expresses my views like they r her own, which now I guess they r.
She is why I changed sooo much over the yrs


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2013)

Man I am just grinning ear to ear for the jigfresh family!


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I agree the first month or 2 all you will have is baby time and sleeping time.
> 
> I was also gonna say in my last post that I'm getting ready to leave for the Cannabis Cup tonight, and this will be the longest I've been away from my wife and daughter ever, and I was in tears last night. I know I should be thrilled to go to the Cup, but I'm gonna miss them.


I was exactly the same when i went to the dam cup in november lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2013)

I cry at a lot of stuff anything emotionally charged on the telly and i greet like a girl. I put it down to lots of extacy in the nineties. Or itt could be my ms and I put that down to going through the windscreen of my capri ghia when I was 18 lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Well we are gonna have a little girl. Can barely think right now im just so happy. Im already so in love with my little girl. Will post both baby and plant pics later when home.
> 
> Baby has ny nose lol. Not necessarily a good thing haha.
> 
> ...


ive seen your nose and if my memory serves me correctly its a beauty. lol. so she should be good.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 18, 2013)

Woot your gonna love having a little girl man. They can still do boy stuff too which is great. My daughter is such a sweet heart I've never once wished she had been a boy. Congrats man I am so happy for you and the wife both!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2013)

My wife is in the process of making a blanket for the HHG.
Any colors you would like in particular?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 18, 2013)

Wife mentioned green and purple like our wedding colors. Im happy with anything and literally overflowing with love for your wife taking the time and effort. Im so glad we all get to share such a time together. So glad I met you guys, all you guys here.

I think well end up adopting an older brother for her.

So so thrilled.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> My wife is in the process of making a blanket for the HHG.
> Any colors you would like in particular?


Thats awesome bro!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Wife mentioned green and purple like our wedding colors. Im happy with anything and literally overflowing with love for your wife taking the time and effort. Im so glad we all get to share such a time together. So glad I met you guys, all you guys here.
> 
> I think well end up adopting an older brother for her.
> 
> So so thrilled.


My girl and I never got married.
I think for us that might have been the right thing though.
No doubt we would have divorced several times now, with us both having so many issues.
I sometimes wish we would get married, but we are happy together, and its been over 18 yrs now so no need to mess up a thing that works i guess.

I dont know where that come from other the mention of your wedding colors, and just got me thinking.
I never thought guys cared about marriage, but I guess we do sometimes lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2013)

I've always cared a lot about marriage, I was kinda the girl in my relationships talking about marriage and such. I've always dreamt of being married and am so glad now that I am. I feel like it means something to my wife, like it shows her how dedicated I am to her. Growing up I never imagined have a job, but did imagine having a wife and children. 

I'm glad you are such a good guy now bassman. You've broken the cycle with your kids and that makes the world a better place. I'm real proud of you bro. Seriously.

Here's some pics for yall.

12" x 12" x 17' trench:


Sour D #2


Sour D #1


Chernobyl


Little Chernobyl


Baby Girl, she was exasperated... had her hand on her head like 'wtf'


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2013)

Jig!! That is so sick! I had this weird feeling it was going to be girl... don't know why. I know the hormones you guys were using often times lead to boys, but... I guess I could just feel it. 

My wife and I were really rooting for a boy, but honestly, I love having a girl. I'd almost like another one... but that many hormones in the house might be bad. A boy would be fun, too. 

Either way, all jazzed up for you guys. HHG! Bad ass, man. Bad ass.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2013)

That freaks me out the head ful of teeth lol. She looks like shes smiling


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2013)

I was commenting how it's odd that a picture can be so touching and so frightening at the same time.

Thanks a bunch bobo. I'm really stoked to raise a girl. She's gonna be great, and I can't wait to get started. LOL... I fully recognize I will wish I had the time to rest like now soon though. ha.

And the rest of you guys... thanks so much for the love and support yesterday and ongoingly. It means a lot to hear, and it means a lot to me to be able to share all this with people I care so much about.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanx Jig that means a lot.
U r a great friend!
I have only had one friend that was concerned for others feelings as much or more than their own, but he dies in a car wreck 6 yrs ago.
He was 10 yrs younger than me, but got me more than any other friends, and even my friend of 26 years.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

Girls are awesome. It's funny cuz I have both and I have total double standards between the 2 sexes. My daughter turned 13 yesterday and she still doesn't show an interest for boys, but I think she's just hiding it from me! I feel sorry for the first boy she brings home cuz I'm gonna give him hell. I know exactly what little mother fuckers that age are after!


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2013)

DADD dads against Daughters dating, shoot the first one and word soon gets round lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 19, 2013)

I was thinking about this yesterday. I think my girl wont mess around with boys for a long time, mainly because boys aren't going to know what to do with her. Kinda like your girl chaka. She is a bad ass little kid, who happens to be a girl. Not all girly wearing make up, or trying to at least. There is no sign on her saying, come pick me up.

But you gotta laugh at us dads. I texted Seedless to tell him, he has two gals... he said "Welcome to the club, now we can buy guns in bulk"" ha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

can't believe the bairn is face palming in you!!!! lol. jks

i love the whole getting to know the family thing. i set my stall out and they either love me or hate me. neither of which i care about as to me it makes no difference it my gf i love not them, bitten holes in my mouth a few time.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 19, 2013)

seems like if Dads around on the regular daily basis and the relationship is healthy and happy... trusting and loving.... the daughters are less likely to have boyfriends.... hormones take over at some point, but being there means everything  .... that hour or two extra a day can mean a few years more before worrying about boyfriends... COULD*** lol. Nothing is garunteed.

Bringing a life into the world, a vicarious extention of oneself if you may, is like having a new life of opportunity, and The best to you and yours Jig. I think you guys will be just fine . 


how is the grow/projects coming?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2013)

Grow is coming along. The backyard is coming along too. Got 2 walls' trenches dug, gonna do the 3rd and get ready to pour some concrete. Will be my first time messing with that much concrete, I've only mixed up maybe 30 pounds at once. Not even sure how many bags to get. Seeing as how I'll fill the blocks with it too, I'll just buy too much for the footing and buy more if I need for the grout.

Had a lovely morning helping my neighbor move some stuff. Got to meet a few peeps I hadn't got a chance to yet.

Here's a song for you guys. Love the words. This is what I'm trying to say to you guys, but Mr. Mraz says it better than I do.

If this life is one act, why do we lay all these traps
We put them right in our path, when we just wanna be free

I will not waste my days, making up all kinds of ways
To worry about all the things that will not happen to me

So just let go of what I know I don't know, 
and I know I only do this by Living in the Moment. 

[youtube]YUFs_1vKYlY[/youtube]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> seems like if Dads around on the regular daily basis and the relationship is healthy and happy... trusting and loving.... the daughters are less likely to have boyfriends.... hormones take over at some point, but being there means everything  .... that hour or two extra a day can mean a few years more before worrying about boyfriends... COULD*** lol. Nothing is garunteed.
> 
> Bringing a life into the world, a vicarious extention of oneself if you may, is like having a new life of opportunity, and The best to you and yours Jig. I think you guys will be just fine .
> 
> ...


You are right!
Kids get bored and need constant interaction.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well trained pitbulls ..any boy that gets to my front door is good lol but now they have to get pass my son then me..pop don't pay that shit.my lil girl already knows at the age od 13! And the baby who is 8 see pop not playing


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2013)

The trichs are really starting to show on the gals. I'm wondering how small and airy the sour D buds are going to be. The Chernobyl looks about right though. Not even sure how far into 12/12 we are. Maybe 5 weeks, I should look back at dates.

Ordered a lot of concrete today. 10,500 pounds to be exact. That and 130 - 30 pound blocks. With the mortar and rebar I should have about 15,000 pounds of construction materials delivered in a few days. And to think that's just the foundation. This is super duper fun. I should have been a contractor.

Spent the afternoon in the hospital yesterday. My wife was having a time worrying and they said just come on down. So we did. All's well and we got to see out baby an extra time. Little girl is up to 1 pound 9 oz. Bigger than any harvest I've had!!! Our first baby was 14 oz when he was delivered. She is always dancing, it's too cute. I don't think I mentioned here... we have always known what our little girls name would be. Boys would have been an adventure choosing, but I've had a girls name picked out for years. I had a great relationship with a real old lady at the church I grew up in. Was beyond description really and I always wanted to honor her. I'll be naming my child after her, and I hope that my daughter can take her namesakes peaceful nature.

As for middle names, wife likes Gaelic names, I like Arabic.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

I think our kid is going to have about 20 names, lol. It will mainly be called "Oipackthatin!"


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2013)

That's funny D. I said to wife last night, maybe little girl should have 2 middle names. They are just so fun names.

So I had a question for you guys. My Sour D plants. Frankly I like the way they look. Not saying they are the picture of health, but the skinny leaves which have rolled onto themselves really make for a unique visual. Then there is all the colors the one is turning. They look artistic or something. To me at least.

What do you guys think about them? And feel free to be honest. You aren't going to hurt mine or theirs feelings. Promise.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 22, 2013)

You'll make up plenty of new names, too, as she grows. We have a core group of things we call our daughter, but she probably gets a new name every day or so, lol.

I think the Sour D looks good, although I agree about what yield will be. I do think it's had an issue with over fert, but at this point it will probably only affect the size of your flowers. That's just my 2 cents though. From a visual standpoint she looks badass, just like ya said. 

Lastly, that wall looks fun, Jig. I wish I lived close to ya, I'd help ya build that motha. 

Later man. Off to have a busy day. 

HHG.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's funny D. I said to wife last night, maybe little girl should have 2 middle names. They are just so fun names.
> 
> So I had a question for you guys. My Sour D plants. Frankly I like the way they look. Not saying they are the picture of health, but the skinny leaves which have rolled onto themselves really make for a unique visual. Then there is all the colors the one is turning. They look artistic or something. To me at least.
> 
> What do you guys think about them? And feel free to be honest. You aren't going to hurt mine or theirs feelings. Promise.


post some pics of those ladies! 

And you know what I did in terms of naming my kids right?


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What do you guys think about them? And feel free to be honest. You aren't going to hurt mine or theirs feelings. Promise.


Oh goody, time to let rip.

And I am going to try and be as kind as possible, and only cause yer ma pal! no, not personal arse licker, ma neeber, ma mate, ma china and all that.

This:






Does not compare to this:






End of chat.......

And I know I am exaggerating to make a point, but get back to hydro, or I would recommend a more simpler approach to your medium until you get the hang of the soil and all it's added bits and bobs.

you said to be honest.......

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2013)

p.s the chernobyl posted a gazzillion pages back looked pukka good though.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2013)

That's why I keep you around D. You're the only one who will be honest with me. 


Pics from Thursday

Chernobyl


Sour D 1


Sour D 2


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2013)

That sd looks elegant and colorful but I have suspected those clones of being sick since the beginning. They just don't look right while the chernobyl is fine. Sometimes early stress just wont shake off. I wouldn't worry about it too much. NEXT! lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Everything has its learning curve jig..
I would give it another go.. or two even. till you get the hang of soil.

Of course in a few months you shall be busier than you have ever been in your life!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's why I keep you around D. You're the only one who will be honest with me.
> 
> 
> Pics from Thursday
> ...



Im honest all the time.... for the most part you ignore my advice and you definitely dont take it. Yup, Im offended. you get no more.

Yeah actually... aside from liking my posts, you pretty much just ignore me all together on here. Unsubbed.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry you feel that way tld. Im not trying to offend anyone with my growing even if the plants look like I am. I don't listen to anyones advise if it makes you feel any better. Kinda do my own thing.

And not to worry guys im not giving up on soil. All sorts of things are gonna be different soon but im pretty sure im not going back to hydro anytime soon. Im still having a lot of fun this grow. Much less to do but even more fun than before.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

TLD, that is a very immature and narcissistic attitude, I am surprised at that post,.....jeezo, I give him advise all the time and he ignores the shit out of it. It's kind of hard when growing in soil for the first time, your medium is problematic, the plants are not wicking up water or nutes, and here we are going, do this, do that...when really all he could do was pull the fukkin plant out the pot and start again,.....again, jeezy weezy lemon sqeezy, come on fella...chill the fek ooot and stop being so sensitive!

And Jig, next time try groiwng from seed in a simple soil mix, or get clones off people you trust explicitly like our pal SS. 

It's funny, you really seem to pull the emotions out of people Jiggles, lol.

Anyone for a group hug eh, I mean smoke?



theloadeddragon said:


> Im honest all the time.... for the most part you ignore my advice and you definitely dont take it. Yup, Im offended. you get no more.
> 
> Yeah actually... aside from liking my posts, you pretty much just ignore me all together on here. Unsubbed.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 23, 2013)

ya, what he said!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 23, 2013)

Where's me handbag!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

you left it round mine ya gaylord, but don't worry, I smoked all de erb so nothing has gone to waste


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2013)

Seriously, gaylord makes me smile something fierce. Bringin it back to the old school bru. About 4th grade was the height of calling kids gaylord. What the fuck is that even, lord of the gays? Funny stuff this lovely Tuesday morn.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I ignore all advice equally. I was thinking about it last night and I blazenly ignore basically all advice that comes my way. I don't think I've done a thing you guys tell me to do. It's not that I don't trust you guys, or value what you have to say. I take it in for consideration, and choose almost every time to go with my gut. It has gotten me where I am today.

And if we really want to be honest. The reason I ignored your posts were because you were offering me advice I didn't ask for, and I thought if I responded by saying something like that you would be offended. 

And if we want to be more honest I'm a son of a bitch when it comes to 'ignoring' people. DST has written me countless emails that I haven't written back to. He's written me letters in the mail I didn't get back to. I sent colocowboy a PM to which he very thoughtfully responded to, I ignored that. TC gave me construction advice, paid no attention. Don GnT sent me some lovely gifts from other continents and I thanked him by being a prick. I still haven't responded to Mr. Wests wedding invitation he sent me months ago. Hmmm. Oh, I had a RIU member fly out to stay with me in Cali, spent 5 days here, and a few weeks after he left I stopped talking to him for no good reason. Just stopped answering his emails. Oh, shit, a member here from Texas, I don't even remember his name now, I told him I'd give him advice on places to possibly live out here and I completely ignored that email he sent. And I can't even explain the level of pure SHITHEAD I pulled on Wormdrive. If there was a person who should be offended with my actions I think he's first in line. Both CoF and HeadsUp sent some love that I never sent back. Should I go on?

What's the point? I am not very good at paying everyone in my life attention. In fact I can be a right asshole. I don't intend to hurt anyones feeling, and truthfully it has nothing to do with anyone else. It's all my issue in my head and heart. I don't get offended when people ignore me, that's not my issue. My issue is sucking at listening, and getting back to people, and following through on promises I make. That is my great downfall.

I truly appreciate the folks who put up with that side of me. I apologize for not correctly apologizing. Does that make sense. Just cuz I'm putting stuff out there doesn't mean I'm making it right. It's still fucked up. I don't like it. I like things working in my life and me treating people like crap doesn't really work for me. I work at getting better at it. I write to people here and there to clean things up, for better or worse. I do things to hopefully show people how much I do care about them despite my other actions. It beats me down sometimes to think of the way I treat people.

I thank you guys for having the patience to look past the things I don't do well, to see the gifts I have to give. I truly love all you guys. Can't even think of anyone I don't love with everything. Even D.A.T., flowamasta, kevin murphy, fdd2blk, and lorgjin. We're all the same (in a way lol). We are all humans. We all just want to love and be loved. And we all have shortcomings.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2013)

if you type lord of the gays into google this pops up first. lmao. i was curious as to what it really meant. the urban dictionary definition but this was first. [video=youtube_share;Td6TM0QaC7s]http://youtu.be/Td6TM0QaC7s[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2013)

I love google suggestions. Always interesting to see what people are searching for.

Just wanted to say... today marks 23 week pregnant.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

"Yeah buddy"!! Quote from Ronnie Coleman

HHB HHB HHB


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

My guess is TLD was having a shit day he's been dealing with some stuff but still silly. 

Jig anyone that isn't used to you ignoring them just doesn't know you well. That being said I'm just as bad about it most of the time. As much as I share my life on here and love most of you guys, real life is always gonna be more important. Life is busy and if I payed attention to everything I was told or read I'd never do anything I'd be thinking all the time. I regularly ignore people suggestions on my grow, not because I don't give them consideration or thought. But like you said because I just end up going with my gut. 

That being said Jig I'd like to think I'm always honest with you, and usually blunt. However you know where your at with the soil vs hydro, and I would never discourage you from trying something new and sticking with it till you succeed! We all learn in different ways, and follow different paths, enjoying the path and making the most of it is the best we can do! I think from the time I've known you man that you make the most of and enjoy the path your life is headed down and thats something to be proud of! The girls in your life are all that really matter any way so fck everyone else lmao!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2013)

TBH i think it was all a combination of new strain and new medium.
Yes the Sour D clones looked a bit sickly from the get go, and they appear to be a very finicky cut that you got.

I had an acapulco gold that looked similar to your sour d, and it took me a good 4 runs to get her dialed in.

I agree with what some of the others have said. Start from seed next time, and i think you will notice a huge difference.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2013)

I've sent you letters you didn't respond to. Candy and chocolates with no response. I even showed up to your door with a dozen roses hanging out of my ass and couldn't even get you to read the card.


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I've sent you letters you didn't respond to. Candy and chocolates with no response. I even showed up to your door with a dozen roses hanging out of my ass and couldn't even get you to read the card.


its ok. i read the card. lmao.  j/k


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 23, 2013)

You guys are great. I had no idea you were the dude standing outside with roses in his ass. I thought you were just a random guy. 

So I wanted to tell you guys the kicker... I was looking at the plants today, way down low... and what did I see. BALLS !!!! It looked like most were still closed, but when pulling stuff off I did notice an immature seed, and I know those don't just grow overnight. So I guess there will be some seeds going on. I also spotted something that looked like it might have been the beginning of PM.

It's official. This grow is not great. 

I'm going to plant seeds in the next few days.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2013)

planting some seeds sounds good.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 23, 2013)

Woot seed run! I'm getting ready to pt some of my new genetics in this week man! One of the beans I got is a cross with the aliendog which caught my attention.


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2013)

I apologize for not correctly apologizing. Classic jiggy . Apology accepted dude lol, guess u aint coming to the wedding then and thats nay bother considering all an all.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

Jig's a cunt, Jig's a cunt, jig's a cunt,
jig's a cunt, jig's a cunt, Jigs a cu-uuuuuunt 
Jig's a cunt Jig's a cunt, Jig's a Cunt.
Jig's a cuuuuunt, Jig's a cunt!

......oh I do love saying the cunt word around 'Mericans. 

Seriously though, nanners on Sour D doesn't surprise me. The Sour D phenos of Dog are always more nannerish!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah west, I won't be making it over. I spent one night away from pregnant wife and she about had a nervous breakdown, so nights away are off the table till August, and I'm sure they won't be on the table soon after either. Sorry to you and the Mrs.

Ahhhh but you only assume the Sour D's were the ones with nanners. Well fancy pants the Sour D's had not one nanner on them. It's the beautiful looking chernobyls that had all the balls on them. The fuckers. Quite a lot of them too. I probably pulled off 30-50 sites with the sacs growing on them. All lower growth. Can't say it surprises me though. At this point I wouldn't be surprised if the plants just burst into flames or something. Moses style.

Our sick kitty who had a urinary tract infection a few weeks back has issues again. I think it's bladder stones. Really hope things are easily fixed. And cheaply too.  Poor girl is dripping blood.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

I grew up on a farm, all things were easily fixed!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah sometimes I envy that.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

Although its been too many years since my farm living for me to be that way it always comes to mind still when people have sick animals. My dad wasn't heartless but he was cold and calculating when it came to animals. How old were they and were they worth a vet call. Cows and horses were always safe, they were valuable at any age (they didn't stay long enough to get old) pigs over 2-300 lbs would usually get a vet visit. Anything else got the dad vet, some he could help and some got the short end of a .22 revolver. His bedside manner carried over to house pets too! We had 4 dobermans that walked the property and those I recall being taken to the vet on occasion so I think with house pets maybe he just put down the old ones that had problems. 

ramble ramble


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

haha, seldom right, but wrong again.


jigfresh said:


> Yeah west, I won't be making it over. I spent one night away from pregnant wife and she about had a nervous breakdown, so nights away are off the table till August, and I'm sure they won't be on the table soon after either. Sorry to you and the Mrs.
> 
> Ahhhh but you only assume the Sour D's were the ones with nanners. Well fancy pants the Sour D's had not one nanner on them. It's the beautiful looking chernobyls that had all the balls on them. The fuckers. Quite a lot of them too. I probably pulled off 30-50 sites with the sacs growing on them. All lower growth. Can't say it surprises me though. At this point I wouldn't be surprised if the plants just burst into flames or something. Moses style.
> 
> Our sick kitty who had a urinary tract infection a few weeks back has issues again. I think it's bladder stones. Really hope things are easily fixed. And cheaply too.  Poor girl is dripping blood.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm going to go with Rapid Rooters for these seeds I'm gonna pop. Feel free to drop any tips. It goes without saying I will do what I want anyways, but feel free LOL.

FFS, I sure am a piece of work. It's a wonder we find women who are willing to put up with us.

EDIT: What tune is the cunt song sung to D?


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

It's a football type tune I guess. A kind of monotonous chant more like. Endlessly saying the team name, over and over....you know the one!
Liverpool, Liverpool, Liverpool,
Liverpool,Liverpool, Liverpoooooool, and so on and so forth.



jigfresh said:


> I'm going to go with Rapid Rooters for these seeds I'm gonna pop. Feel free to drop any tips. It goes without saying I will do what I want anyways, but feel free LOL.
> 
> FFS, I sure am a piece of work. It's a wonder we find women who are willing to put up with us.
> 
> EDIT: What tune is the cunt song sung to D?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2013)

I love the organization among football supporters. Here we all just yell our own random obscenities with no uniformity. It's so much less effective.

[youtube]CphmdHHH2yE[/youtube]


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 24, 2013)

Sup Jiggy. Saw the news about the nanners on your Chern. I've actually got quite a few that have been coming up on my ?p x SB1. . . I've been plucking em off when I see em, too, but I'm sure I'll get a few seeds here and there from the ones tucked up and away.

FWIW, my wife is the same way... I was never allowed to leave for too long when she was preggers, and now that we have the kid... well, haven't gone anywhere yet, lol. I have a couple nights away planned for this month, but out of obligation. I'm sure it'll be weird to be away.

Well I've got a busy one ahead of me. Sending out some HHG vibes your way. Later gator.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am a home-body and never go anywhere anymore.

I feel Ill be robbed as soon as I leave.
I always worry while I am at the movies or taking kids to school etc....


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm going to go with Rapid Rooters for these seeds I'm gonna pop. Feel free to drop any tips. It goes without saying I will do what I want anyways, but feel free LOL.
> 
> FFS, I sure am a piece of work. It's a wonder we find women who are willing to put up with us.
> 
> EDIT: What tune is the cunt song sung to D?


just put them in the soil,and wait(4-5 days)seeds that is.them RR's are tricky.these are 2 days old,under 24 hr light...the black pots are pyscho killa,ran some outdoors,now time for indoors


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2013)

Cool. I'm gonna pop some psycho killers too.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2013)

This trip to the cup was the first time I've been away from the wife for more then a day or 2 in many years. It was a great trip but I missed my girls, and wished my wife could have enjoyed the cup with me.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

All I'm gonna say for your next grow is if you go two weeks between watering, something is wrong


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey DST, did you say that you and the missus were expecting now also? Thanks for giving a heads up on the dog drop.... sheesh!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes Colo, Mrs D is expecting, in fact she is 13 weeks today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

Grats Bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Cool. I'm gonna pop some psycho killers too.



rock n roll jiggy, my next run is all lemon pledge ( i think  )


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Man, I'm sorry for letting that slip by me. Congratulations to you and your wife! 

Morning folks! puff, puff, pass....


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

Nae worries bru

oh, and the DOG is released, lol....sorry, been a bit hectic over here last few days, or maybe it's Jig that's rubbing off on me.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Fortunately I was a bit paranoid that I would yet again miss out.... 
Just wish I had more dough to stock up at BreedersBoutique, how's that for a shameless plug!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

shameless we can handle

well it's past 420 here and it's 20+ celcius outside so I am grabbing a beer and having a bifter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

20+  it's been shite here all day, showers n grey. must be saving itself for friday!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have 2 Dog S1 ready to go outside


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2013)

shorts and t's today lad. Just going to pop up the Brouwerij for a quick beirtje afore the good lady comes home. First zatte went down a treat, but you can't beat a beer from the tap.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> 20+  it's been shite here all day, showers n grey. must be saving itself for friday!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2013)

not jelly at all


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2013)

Raining here for my big delivery date. Woke up thinking the cops were busting in the place. The guy at the store when I talked to him said "Oh yeah, they always deliver to the mountains last thing in the day. Absolutely, no earlier than 1pm." Fast forward to this morning at 7:15am... BANG BANG BANG on the security door on the side of the house, right by the bedroom. Basically where no one should be banging on a door. In my sleep I thought "damn the cats are fucking LOUD today" then I came to and realized it was the door. Ran out in my underwear to tell the guy he's in the right place. Put on some pants and got things set up. Dude really was cool putting the pallets in my neighbors driveway. I wasn't sure it was possible, but he did it. I'm stoked.

5 pallets of good waiting to be worked on.

Plants don't look any worse from getting plucked on. Smoked a bowl from what I pulled and man was it something. I guess that's why we don't harvest around 5 weeks. There was sleep, giggling, and very fuzzy vision. That's the chernobyl. Haven't tried any plucked Sour D as I don't have any yet.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

forecast for next few days here is 93* 34*c starting Sunday, and 82* today

I am looking forward to winter again.
Cali is really not the right fir for me


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2013)

I honestly don't think california is right for most people (even though everyone wants to live here). It's a desert for the most part and deserts don't really support life. That's one of the reasons I like it so much back in PA and England. If things went to hell and a hand basket here things would get bad, as there is no water. I'd much rather take my chances in a place with lots of green. Reminds me of a really cool video we watched yesterday.

Not sure if it was Doobiebrother or whodat that turned me onto Vice, but I really like the stuff they put out. Really interesting stuff.

[youtube]Iq0rZn8HFmQ[/youtube]


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

About 45 and rainy here today. Have fun constructing when the rain stops Jig.

Edit:I love trees. I was surprised at how few trees I saw in CO but I didn't get into the mountains at all. If I were to ever move to Cali it would have to be well up north. I would want to be in the trees, and the areas where things do grow. We have really been considering WA more resecntly.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2013)

Billcollector just moved from So Cal to Washington. 

I'm so stoked. I was counting on home depot renting rebar cutters as I ordered 20' bars. They don't. However, I have a DUAL SAW which is supposed to cut through pretty much anything. Cut through a car on the infomercial. We'll see how 1/2" rebar does in it's path. I'm trying not to think how out of my league I am with this project. One thing at a time. Delivery is out of the way. That's one thing lol.

I'll snap some pics of the ladies.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like a plan man! I'll have to see how BC99 likes it.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2013)

Chernobyl Balls


Sour D 1


Sour D 2


Chernobyl


The twins


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> forecast for next few days here is 93* 34*c starting Sunday, and 82* today
> 
> I am looking forward to winter again.
> Cali is really not the right fir for me


Come to washington


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Sounds like a plan man! I'll have to see how BC99 likes it.


I love it up here so far... Feels like home to me already. A place where i can envision raising my boys.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey jig, how cold is your closet at nights/days? The sour d look rootbound in addition to whatever else is wrong with them. However #1 looks a bit plumper than #2. I have noticed on a lot of friends plants where the lower growth gets balls like that from not enough light penetration. A few dozen seeds on the lower stuff won't be so bad.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2013)

It looks like even with the issues the sour is growing some buds so thats sweet. The twins look really nice man.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

Howdy jig, Good to hear your project is coming along  Were you able to cut that rebar? Its pretty strong stuff lol

Somethings wrong with either the soil or water... What recipe did you use?


As you have probably heard; the cup was awesome, wish you could have made it but I'm glad you had to stay because of HHB  Maybe next year


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 25, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey jig, how cold is your closet at nights/days? The sour d look rootbound in addition to whatever else is wrong with them. However #1 looks a bit plumper than #2. I have noticed on a lot of friends plants where the lower growth gets balls like that from not enough light penetration. A few dozen seeds on the lower stuff won't be so bad.


its happened to me before. not enough light to the lower stuff will cause it in some strains.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2013)

wheels619 said:


> its happened to me before. not enough light to the lower stuff will cause it in some strains.


Musta felt your ears burning or something


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 25, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Musta felt your ears burning or something


lmao... yep. you could say that. lol. gonna build the 4x4 screen today for this big ass blue dream. i thought i was going to have to veg into it a bit but its so big i think ill be able to spread it out and get away without having to veg it at all. maybe a day or two for shock and stress but thats it... im gonna post pics later.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Come to washington


I would move to Oregon or Washington if My girl would agree.
He job is here (FTB) and she doesnt want to find a new job, or be far from her family here.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2013)

I think temps are around 88 day, 60 night. Big swing. Also they are drinking a lot of water now.

Soil recipe I used is somewhere way back I'll dig it up at some point.

Haven't tried cutting rebar yet. I hurt my knee this morning running around when the delivery guy was here. STUPID fucking mistake. I'm pretty upset with myself. Hopefully I'll be back in action very soon. Like later today. 

A few bowls are in order.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Man be careful, that dual saw might fuk u up trying to cut rebar with it. 
I would use a hacksaw or an abrasive disc on it. Sawzall? I wish I could come over and give you a hand!
Cut 1/2 way through, bend/snap opposite direction from cut. 
You can rent bolt cutters from Autozone or O'Reilly which will also cut it.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah jig be especially aware when working machinery,, it only takes one fuck up to change your life.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah jig be especially aware when working machinery,, it only takes one fuck up to change your life.


I never use power tools if my head aint there.
I was working with a guy and he got his ring finger caught in a circular saw and it twisted backwards...it was pretty nasty, and had to get amputated.
I also knew a few ppl who had table saw accidents.
I have drilled a hole in my thumb before, shot a 18 gauge brad nail into my knuckle


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2013)

That doesn't sound fun to lose bits of yourself with power tools. For as much wild stuff as I've done in my life, I've never broken a bone, nor had stitches. Never had a surgery, and have every bit of me that wasn't taken by a dermatologist. I'm safe. I appreciate the concern, just wanted to ease your guys' minds.

The dual saw sliced through the rebar like butter. It takes a 20 count to cut 90% of the way through 1/2" stuff. I got things almost situated for the first two terraces of footings. I'm only going to have 3 levels, I may need more bricks not sure yet. Will be interesting to start pouring the concrete. There sure is a lot of it. I am definitely not going to worry about the place going anywhere ever. Gonna be like fort knox.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have drilled a hole in my thumb before, shot a 18 gauge brad nail into my knuckle


why does that not surprise me, Bass? lmao....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

Happy 420am. lol. Can't sleep.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

you all excited Bob the Builder?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

I guess. Just kept dreaming of holes in the ground and wondering if they were level. Taking over my brain.

Parents are coming for a visit this weekend. 

Also going to drop my jeep of with my parolee buddy. He's gonna be homeless on Tuesday.  Shouldn't be too long hopefully as his paychecks will start rolling in soon. Just mind boggling they expect anyone to be able to make it outside. Well actually not mind boggling... they don't want them to make it. My buddies doing real good though in the face of much opposition. I'm real proud of him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

shitter bout your knee bru. watch yourself man you only got two of em  

be proud of your mate jig, sounds like he's doing ok. keeping him out of the machine is key. 

stay up!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2013)

No doubt that your help is enabling his success! 
Nice to hear your dual saw is ripping up that rebar! That saw caught my attention on the infomercial, I wondered how it would fare. Cut a car in half but still cuts an egg with precision. lol

Have a good one man!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

DST said:


> why does that not surprise me, Bass? lmao....


U know I couldnt use tools as much as I do and be a walking accident without some stories.


jigfresh said:


> I guess. Just kept dreaming of holes in the ground and wondering if they were level. Taking over my brain.
> 
> Parents are coming for a visit this weekend.
> 
> Also going to drop my jeep of with my parolee buddy. He's gonna be homeless on Tuesday.  Shouldn't be too long hopefully as his paychecks will start rolling in soon. Just mind boggling they expect anyone to be able to make it outside. Well actually not mind boggling... they don't want them to make it. My buddies doing real good though in the face of much opposition. I'm real proud of him.


We are all real proud of you for being such a great friend to him, to help him breal away from the system.
I tried to help my brother sooo many times, but he still is the same.
I am glad your friend is trying to turn his life around!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hope the knee feels better Jig.
Glad you are able to help your buddy succeed.

HHB


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your support. It's very eye opening helping someone else out for no reason. I find myself thinking things here and there like "Damn I don't want to drive out there today" or "I sure would like to spend this $200 on growing"... and then it hits me how selfish I can be. I mean what am I gonna do with 6 hours at home. Maybe 2 hours or productivity and 4 of wasting time. Instead I could be making a real difference in someones life. And everyday I think the same selfish thoughts. I don't feel bad about it or anything... human nature I suppose. Just trips me out that I am doing all this because I want to, no one told me to do it. Then I get all pissy feeling obligated. Lol. Talk about confused.

So here's some pics I took. 



Dude was in front of me and I couldn't NOT take a pic of the plate.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm thinking another 3 weeks what do u think?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2633025View attachment 2633026 I'm thinking another 3 weeks what do u think?


From what i can see the hairs look white and tall still so I think at least 2 more

Arent u glad you didnt scrap this grow now?
They look wayyy better and are putting on nice weight too.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 26, 2013)

View attachment 2633027View attachment 2633027. I'm thinking another 3 weeks what do u think fam?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bass man I'm so ready for this grow to be over.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

2 or 3 weeks. Like bassman said they look like they have put on some weight, so I'd guess not too much longer. I'd think 3 weeks for sure, from what I can tell anyways.

Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing.starting something new I just order a top for my table .I plan on adding 6 inch net pots and let the roots grow I think it will be nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Jig. Hope you and Wifey are good.....HHB!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the point Boyce.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2013)

Boyce just makes me think of this guy
[video=youtube_share;n0oloAmE4HE]http://youtu.be/n0oloAmE4HE[/video]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello fam this is what's going on..I ordered a top(lid) for my 4*4 table and plan on useing 5 inch net pots to grow in with hydroton. My question is how often should I flood the table? I was thinking for 15 min every hour! What do you guys think.the reason is my plants grow roots out of the grow bags so if I get rid of coco and grow bags I can let the root grow as much as she want


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello fam this is what's going on..I ordered a top(lid) for my 4*4 table and plan on useing 5 inch net pots to grow in with hydroton. My question is how often should I flood the table? I was thinking for 15 min every hour! What do you guys think.the reason is my plants grow roots out of the grow bags so if I get rid of coco and grow bags I can let the root grow as much as she want


Never done hydro, but I have heard after roots are well established like 3-4x a day for 15min.

I might be wrong, as there are many types of hydro setups though


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 27, 2013)

Bass I'll post pix soon wish me luck I'm going in...all heart and guts


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Mixed up 10 bags of concrete yesterday and have the first course of footing down. 

TC should be able to help with flooding schedules. I think he has done/ is doing flood and drain. (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Apr 28, 2013)

Getting an early start on the concrete huh? 

jojo the 15 min part sounds right but I can't remember (from my initial research on how I wanted to grow) how many times a day it should flood, but Bass comment sounds right.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok sounds like 15 mins every 4 hours


----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd probably run it 5 minutes every hour, but that's just me. I'd start with a short interval and increase it over time to find where you're happy at. The shorter interval will be better for the new plants with small root masses in the beginning too. There's a 100 ways to do the same thing it's just what works for you and doesn't kill your plants 

edit my 5 min plan only works if your top feeding . Obviously if your filling a basin it's however long it takes to reach the drains minimum.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 28, 2013)

I was thinking about running a drip system till the girls get some roots hanging but the table will be full when the pump turns on so I'm guessing 2weeks before roots are hanging


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Jojo I believe in multiple short floods. I flood for the minimum amount of time it takes to fill my table. With my current pump that is 30 minute floods every 3 hours. If I had a bigger pump and could flood for 15 minutes every 2 hours I would as this would pull more fresh air into my root systems. I also don't flood less then 1-2 hours before lights out so the roots aren't sitting all night super wet. I position my plants in the pots so that they are right near the top of the water line when I first put them in, and that forces them to send roots down and out, but allows them to get water as well. Hope that helps man, if you got any other questions I'll try to help as I see them. 

Peace TC


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 28, 2013)

Update....even though I have another 3weeks to go.I'm loving what I see with grapefruit diesel.the smell is grapefruie and strong.even after you walk away from the plant you still smell it on your lip.this one is a keeper.I might try breeding her with og #18


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

I put 15 seeds in soil tonight. 5 Psycho Killers (breeders boutique), 2 OG Kush x Dog, 2 J-1der (as in wonder - J-1 x GDP?), 2 CaseyBand, 4 Plush Berry x Purple Kush x GSOG.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow jigs u starting a farm? Can't wait to see this one on the way


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey... what happened to the Grape kush?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2013)

Where are you growing all this?!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey... what happened to the Grape kush?


I just started filling up little pots and when I got to 15 I thought I had too many, so I stopped before I used any Grape Kush. Should I pop a couple?



supchaka said:


> Where are you growing all this?!


All in the closet.  I'm going to downsize for them as well. Probably a 400w. Haven't figured out timing though as I think I have about 4 weeks left on the plants flowering right now. I guess I'll figure it out as I go along.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 29, 2013)

hey dude, if ya using regs then u might not get all 15. but ur not stupid


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2013)

this is a pic of what the (purple kush x gsog) looks like.....


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty dank selection there Jig. My brother recently changed from a couple bushes down to a bunch of smaller plants and has been really happy. Way faster to trim, and more perpetual so theres less wait between cuts. I could totally see 12-15 smaller plants fitting great under the 400 in that closet.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 29, 2013)

1 gallon pots 12/12 from seed is what I'm seeing in that space. The smaller pots will keep em in line for you and you already have the right light cycle going. Or you could jig it and throw em in 5 gal pots with a 1 month veg


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

Depending on how many girls I get I was thinking 1-3 gallons. 12/12 from seed, might even mess with taking clones this round to keep things perpetual, 12/12 all the time.

And yeah LGP, I knew I wouldn't get all girls, but wasn't sure which if any of the ones I popped were fems. So I'm not sure how many girls to expect really.

Was thinking about trying the mainline thing.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2013)

Ah, I just answered my own question ^^^ lol

Dude, give the mainline thing a shot! From seed it's a no brainer, and makes all your plants extra gorgeous. Actually, I don't know if it'd work for 12/12 from seed though. . . I could see that posing some possible problems.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

We'll find out huh? Hope you have a good one Bobo.

Concrete is curing nicely. Funny thing about concrete... like our bud the curing is the most important process. Same idea, don't dry it out too quickly. Keep it covered from the sun, away from wind, and keep in a medium temperature with quite a bit of humidity. But not too much. Lol.... it's like deja vu. Only I don't get to smoke any of the concrete.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

I would do 3-4litre pots (a gallon for you radgies over there). And make em like fukkin Zulus! thousands of the buggers, lol. But aye, I would start with at least 16 s33ds, hehe. I think you are shorting yerself there Seriously, pop some more ya cabbage, you'll not regret it! You'll end up with half of them male and be saying, "for once in my dumb existence, i should have actually listened to someone". And hey, if you have too many, go and stick em somewhere in the wild and have even more fun! you do stay like in a wildish type place, no?
Anyway, only other thing I woudl say is, get square pots. Or grow a few plants in one of those bog old sac jobs you made.

And why I typed this, I don't know. Please feel free to ignore absolutely everything.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

I saw some guys walking around the neighborhood with a shovel the other day. I am 100% sure I know what they were doing.   May have company in my outdoor adventures.

I'll go pop some more right now. Thanks for the advice.

EDIT: I'm turning over a new leaf. My post the other day kinda opened my eyes to how stupid I can be.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

Awe man if you start taking all our advice who knows what will happen  hehe. Glad to hear the concrete is going well. This is what I was picturing, but obviously I think you could make them your self cheaper https://www.bwgs.com/jpg/SPS315.jpg. I think those are about 10 inchs square, not posative I couldn't find dimensions. Hehe or you can go crazy and just stuff this in there http://www.smartpots.com/big-bag-bed.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

DST said:


> And why I typed this, I don't know. Please feel free to ignore absolutely everything.


and why you put this at the end of the post so I see it when Im done reading  what a troll.

Yeah Id say in this case MORE IS BETTER hehe. Im sure with the friends you have you wont ever run out of dank seed stock,,, I say pop POP away!


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We'll find out huh? Hope you have a good one Bobo.
> 
> Concrete is curing nicely. Funny thing about concrete... like our bud the curing is the most important process. Same idea, don't dry it out too quickly. Keep it covered from the sun, away from wind, and keep in a medium temperature with quite a bit of humidity. But not too much. Lol.... it's like deja vu. Only I don't get to smoke any of the concrete.


well you probably could smoke concrete but its not recomended. its in the what not to do handbook. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

Ah man... I should just do the soil bed thing. Looks easy.  I planted 5 more seeds. 4 Grape Kush, and 1 more J-1der. Got 20 beans in soil.

I hesitate to bring this up because I don't want you guys to think I'm worried about it. Sometimes I just like to bring stuff up I thought odd. When I did the seeds I used a seedling starter soil, had some perlite in it, some coco. Anyways, I used that with the degradable little tiny pots/ cups. Doesn't really matter the container, more about the soil. I put the seed in the soil, then I'd pat the soil down a teensy tiny bit (technical term). Then I poured water in, it seemed to just pool on the top, and I let it seep slowly down. Seemed to me to just seep into the disposable pot and not really sink into the soil. I did it again with a couple of them and used a toothpick to poke holes in the soil. That let the water sorta drain through, but still didn't seem to soak the soil. Just ran out the bottom.

The ones I did today, I put the soil in the pot, then filled the top with water and stirred it all up for a little bit. It was like mixing concrete... the soil didn't seem to want to get wet. Eventually I got the soil all wet and then I put the 5 seeds in them.

I have all of them in dishes that are covered in plastic wrap to hold in humidity. I'll open them every once in a while to let fresh air in. Hopefully there are many girls.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

New pete acts extremely water repellant,,, it will eventually take on water. I like to soak and mix new pete base mixes thoroughly before before planting, you should be fine.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> New pete acts extremely water repellant,,, it will eventually take on water. I like to soak and mix new pete base mixes thoroughly before before planting, you should be fine.


What he said


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm curious to see if the ones done today in the soaked soil will pop up quicker. Fun times ahead.

You know what tomorrow is??? 24 weeks of HHBG. That means she could breath if she for some reason wanted to come early. We're not planning on anything like that though. SHould be another 16 weeks. Man that's a long time. The seeds should be nearing harvest then huh? What a laugh it's gonna be trying to harvest with a 2 week old to take care of.

I bet you guys with kids think us guys without are cute with all our free time and energy. I can't wait to join you all in the land of the tired.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2013)

free time and energy...I remember that stuff,im a "STAY AT HOME DAD"....hell yea,and I love it....other than a few home inspection I do,im with my kids,im now trying to get my oldest to come live with me,but his mom not havein it.....she hates me,i left her for a snow bunny,and had kids,awww hell the world gonna end...haha,ill get my jr soon tho.....simply lemonade & seagrams & a silver owl,stuff with some og..........HHBG


----------



## wheels619 (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm curious to see if the ones done today in the soaked soil will pop up quicker. Fun times ahead.
> 
> You know what tomorrow is??? 24 weeks of HHBG. That means she could breath if she for some reason wanted to come early. We're not planning on anything like that though. SHould be another 16 weeks. Man that's a long time. The seeds should be nearing harvest then huh? What a laugh it's gonna be trying to harvest with a 2 week old to take care of.
> 
> I bet you guys with kids think us guys without are cute with all our free time and energy. I can't wait to join you all in the land of the tired.


i dont even have kids of my own. have the girlfriends. shit i thought i knew a thing or two till now. lmao.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2013)

A couple drops of dish soap (non-antibacterial) or yucca extract will make your water wetter (release it's surface tension) and let your dry peat get wet faster. You can also put a pile of pearlite in an overflow tray and fill it below the level of pearlite and let your peat pots wick through the pearlite, it will obtain and maintain saturation this way.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats awesome man 24 weeks, that last 16 is gonna blow by I guarantee it. I remember when my daughter was born I had to harvest the week before she was born, and was trimming and all that shit pretty close up to the last minute. On the plus side with you planting seeds now, I'd say they might be done before the baby which would be much less stressful then a harvest during the first couple weeks your little girl is home.

We went into the hospital the night before and they induced my wife, I couldn't sleep at all in the hospital. Ended up going out to the car at like 3 am and burning one in the parking garage. The wife wasn't thrilled (just cus she couldn't) but I had to calm my nerves I was a mess.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2013)

I burned numerous times during my wife's labor. That shit lasted nearly 3 days though. She made me do it. 

HHBG


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm curious to see if the ones done today in the soaked soil will pop up quicker. Fun times ahead.
> 
> You know what tomorrow is??? 24 weeks of HHBG. That means she could breath if she for some reason wanted to come early. We're not planning on anything like that though. SHould be another 16 weeks. Man that's a long time. The seeds should be nearing harvest then huh? What a laugh it's gonna be trying to harvest with a 2 week old to take care of.
> 
> I bet you guys with kids think us guys without are cute with all our free time and energy. I can't wait to join you all in the land of the tired.


HHBG HHBG HHBG


genuity said:


> free time and energy...I remember that stuff,im a "STAY AT HOME DAD"....hell yea,and I love it....other than a few home inspection I do,im with my kids,im now trying to get my oldest to come live with me,but his mom not havein it.....she hates me,i left her for a snow bunny,and had kids,awww hell the world gonna end...haha,ill get my jr soon tho.....simply lemonade & seagrams & a silver owl,stuff with some og..........HHBG


I am a stay at home dad as well


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

Bass, you need to chang your sig  hehe

HHBG!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Bass, you need to chang your sig  hehe
> 
> HHBG!


DONE!

Its all about the girls


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

We seem to have an disproportional percentage of stay at home dads. I'm going to be one of them too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cause potheads are lazy and don't like to work. lmfao


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2013)

Until my accident I've worked my whole life. Started when I was 14 and there has only been about 5 months total over the years that I havn't had a job. With that said I've really been enjoying this time at home with my daughter, and wife. My daughter is at a point where she is learning so much and changing so much its awesome to be home getting to be part of it rather then working 45 hours a week.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2013)

I am with colo on the wicking thing. Starter soil is a bitch to get soaked properly, so I fill up a tray now and let the water wick up through the soil is what I found to be best...



colocowboy said:


> A couple drops of dish soap (non-antibacterial) or yucca extract will make your water wetter (release it's surface tension) and let your dry peat get wet faster. You can also put a pile of pearlite in an overflow tray and fill it below the level of pearlite and let your peat pots wick through the pearlite, it will obtain and maintain saturation this way.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2013)

I joke I joke. 

about the lazy thing, lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 30, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I burned numerous times during my wife's labor. That shit lasted nearly 3 days though. She made me do it.
> 
> HHBG


hey dude, i could not do that for 3 days. mr west was able to make a few ready rolls whilst i tried to get dressed during the contractions back at the flat. smoked 1 on drive to hospital. i was lucky the 1st time all in labour was 16 hrs of back pain 5 mins apart now know they were contrations. then 1 hr 10 mins of labour. bish bash bosh job done lol


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

I've had the best and worst. First wife 2nd baby was 6 hours of labor, 20 min pushing. 2nd wife 1st baby was like 36 hours labor and 3 hours pushing. That one busted the babies collar bone. Good times for all!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Were there epidurals involved in either?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

man you couldn't pay me to stick one of those needles in the spine  i'm not needle phobic but that shit looks terrifying


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn chaka, that's hardcore, a broken collar bone.... now that's a clamp down! My first son was 36 hours of labor, no grass breaks. She could have used one to relax, she couldn't dilate. Second was a c-section so it was more of a surgery, I was allowed to be in there but it was gnarly and not fun to watch.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you couldn't pay me to stick one of those needles in the spine  i'm not needle phobic but that shit looks terrifying


Shit was ridiculous when we did it. The person missed a couple times, then finally 'got it'. However, they didn't actually get it because it didn't do anything to numb pain. Just fucked her back up for a few weeks and cost us a couple hundred bucks. There's a possibility they paralyze you as well. Most annoying part of our delivery a couple years back, was the doctors repeatedly asking "Can you feel that?" To which wife responded "Yes" To which they responded "Huh, you shouldn't feel anything".

Yes... we know... we've been through this series many many times before folks. I guess they thought it would kick in at some point. Let me save you the time and effort. IT Aint never kicking in.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Were there epidurals involved in either?


My wife got induced the night before but couldn't really feel the contractions till the next morning. They broke her water around 1030 am and by noon the contractions were so strong she was ready for an epidural. Our birth plan was that we were open to the epidural, but that SHE wanted to try it without one first. Like a said a few hours of hard contrations and she wanted it. The rest of the afternoon, she was thankfully able to rest a bit, since we didn't sleep well the night before. Total of about 8-10 hours of labor, and then a whopping 15 minutes of pushing and our little girl came right out! I will say my wife wouldn't look at the needle for the epidural, she just wanted it done, and didn't want to see it, but was sooo happy she got it afterwards.

Edit: just read your last post. That sucks she had such a rough experiance man. I bet everything this time will be much smoother(not the epidural thing specifically) with the high risk unit this time. They should all be much better at their jobs I would think, and really have some concern for the patients.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

Argh, Yeah the epidural doesn't do a lot of shit... when my wife had hers it worked probably 80% of the way... the rest just wasn't numb. Many of the nerves that are down there don't get affected by it, but are heavily affected by the pressure and whatnot going on. So not fun. We had a c-section in the end, too, fwiw. No bueno!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

i heard it makes the baby sluggish for the first few days, obviously your lady is connected to the baby and if they're numbing one it has a knock on. my pal n his missus had a child a month or so back and she didn't have one. it was too late by the time she asked for it, looking back she said she's glad she didn't. 

jig that ish sounds fucked up man. guess asking for a refund cos they 'missed' isn't on your mind at the time but damn.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

Wife #1 had no epidurals for 2 kids. Second wife did for 2. She gives me shit about it, yeah yeah your x was a real toughie, well fuck her! Although I still believe my current wife to the tougher of the 2 lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 30, 2013)

Man if I havn't said so this week, I love being able to just talk about shit with you guys! Its really great, cus I know for most of us we have to keep our circles small.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. Makes the whole thing a lot less nerve racking. And that's for the text chaka.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> guess asking for a refund cos they 'missed' isn't on your mind at the time but damn.


Trust me... it was on our mind lol. Was probably the second most upsetting part of the whole experience... wife was quite messed up in the aftermath from it. It's crazy what they have to do with that needle. Get it between vertebrae, and they aren't aiming for the spinal cord, that would be relatively easy. They are aiming for the lining of the spinal cord. Freaks me the fuck out just thinking about it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

I've heard that one a lot. If you don't ask for it by a certain point, you ain't gettin' it, lol. 

We wanted the natural birth, but the baby had other plans. My wife pushed for 9 hours on pitocin without an epidural. She pretty much attained god like status in my book after that. Even the nurses were like, "Damn girl, whatchu doing?! Don't you want the pain to stop?"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

strong genes in: strong genes out  

jig. i had no idea they were trying to hit a sweet spot like the lining. margin for error must be fucking tiny.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, seriously. I didn't know that, either.

They wouldn't even let me watch their guy give my wife her shot. I'm not sure if it was a liability issue, of if they just didn't want me being all, "ewwww grrosss..." I'm sure they must deal with some real dumbshits in these hospitals. I can only imagine all the stupid stuff that gets uttered in Labor and Delivery. Makes me feel more normal, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Epidurals and Cement Mixers FTW!

[youtube]lJGBK-2GsV4[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

flatpack cement mixers wtf?!?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

You would faint if you walked in a Harbor Freight. If you like machines and tools and such like. Every time I go in it makes me want a machine shop.

Only $150 !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

i'm more a use what i have kinda guy. i use full beer cans as a spirit level for putting shelves up. usually pretty accurate ish lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

You'd fit in up here in the mountains.  It's a whole community like that. Nothing up here is square or level. I think there's a motto like "Why do it right, when you can do it cheap."


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Until my accident I've worked my whole life. Started when I was 14 and there has only been about 5 months total over the years that I havn't had a job. With that said I've really been enjoying this time at home with my daughter, and wife. My daughter is at a point where she is learning so much and changing so much its awesome to be home getting to be part of it rather then working 45 hours a week.


I worked my whole life since my paper route at 13.
I payed rent to my mom since 13 till I moved on my own.
Stopped working when I wasnt able to anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

I worked summers at my dad's auto shop in high school. Didn't do much aside have a bad attitude. In college I started cleaning labs and loved that. No one telling me what to do. Around age 22 I started tutoring and working at dodger stadium. Eventually I got sick and quit everything. I got quite used to staying home, especially since I discovered I can earn money staying home. I am not against the idea of a job again... but I definitely think it would take some getting used to.

However, after doing my own work for people as an independent contractor, I don't think I'd do well in a controlled environment. I do miss all the people I talk to at Dodger stadium though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn bassman, the more I hear about all the messed up shit your mom has done to you over the years, the more I really don't like your mom. No offense or anything... but you're a good guy, and she sounds whack. Making a 13 yr old pay rent?? Are you kidding me? That is fuk'd. 

Alright guys, I'm off. Later!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Later Bobo.

Whodat asked about soil somewhere else. I don't have many plans at the moment. I'm guessing I'll just use the soil the plants are in now... mixed with some new stuff... mixed with some other shit. Maybe drop some poop tea on things. Just kinda playing this one by ear.

Not really sure about much with this grow coming up. I know it will be fun, and I know it will help pass time till baby arrives. And I know which seeds I planted.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Epidurals and Cement Mixers FTW!
> 
> [youtube]lJGBK-2GsV4[/youtube]



Saw one of these at the cup rigged up to make dry ice hash,, they were selling them for like 1k+ lmao I knew what was up because I had just been looking at them online for my project, but I ended up doing it by hand.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I worked summers at my dad's auto shop in high school. Didn't do much aside have a bad attitude. In college I started cleaning labs and loved that. No one telling me what to do. Around age 22 I started tutoring and working at dodger stadium. Eventually I got sick and quit everything. I got quite used to staying home, especially since I discovered I can earn money staying home. I am not against the idea of a job again... but I definitely think it would take some getting used to.
> 
> However, after doing my own work for people as an independent contractor, I don't think I'd do well in a controlled environment. I do miss all the people I talk to at Dodger stadium though.


I like lots of ppl , just not bosses per say!
I love being my own boss and deciding what I do.


Bobotrank said:


> Damn bassman, the more I hear about all the messed up shit your mom has done to you over the years, the more I really don't like your mom. No offense or anything... but you're a good guy, and she sounds whack. Making a 13 yr old pay rent?? Are you kidding me? That is fuk'd.
> 
> Alright guys, I'm off. Later!


No offense taken bro!
I went to school with masking tape on my glasses and high-waters, while my brother had all the latest fashions.
I learned anything I needed was my responsibility
I was sick for a while when I got shingles at 14, but after that healed up I got a new job at an apartment complex cleaning the grounds and eventually fixing fences and doing general maint.
I was able to buy some clothes that fit.
I went from there to Mc Donalds lol, and then to the school dist as a janitor, and then maintenance dept........

I agree my mom has done nothing positive in my life except to show me how not to be a parent.
My grandmother and my aunt were great ppl, and they were a positive force in my young life till we moved to Sacramento when I was 10.
That is where EVERYTHING went sour really fast.

But I dismissed her from my life, and this will be the 1st mothers days that I dont take her out to eat or call her...
For some reason I still feel guilty, but I dont want to.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

More soil and more s33ds is my suggestion! lol

Hey bass My older brother got all the good shit too, he was also never really punished for anything and most everything was blamed on me, ffs.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 30, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> More soil and more s33ds is my suggestion! lol
> 
> Hey bass My older brother got all the good shit too, he was also never really punished for anything and most everything was blamed on me, ffs.


I was the older brother in this case.

My brother still lives with mom and she still pays all his bills and court costs and restitution etc...
He's in jail more than he is out seriously.
She had to steal money from me to give to him...including our tax returns for 10 yrs while I was living in the house that my gma left me in the will, and while I was forced to payher rent to live there.

I am just glad to be away from her even if it means struggling and never being able to own a home.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

People like that are emotional black holes, and you're better of without them.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

Finding some legitimate work able to pay some bills, that I or my wife could do from home would be great. I've wanted my daughter to have a childhood, and have parents in her life, not get raised by baby sitters, and daycares.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

Learn some HTML and put ads on Craigslist to fix peoples websites. You'd be amazed at the gap in the market for people who aren't programmers, but know how to fix a spelling error on a website. Programmers charge $80 an hour minimum (in my experience) and look down their nose at changing dates or names. People who do their own websites most of the time are completely dense. That's where I come in. Depending on the job I'll charge $10-$60 an hour. Again you'd be amazed quoting someone $100 to do something thinking they'll laugh at you... and they come back excited as hell because everyone else told them $250.

I got paid for 2 or 3 months once just ripping the contact info for businesses off websites and putting the info in a spread sheet.  Think I made like $8,000.  Copy and Paste, Copy and Paste, etc, etc.

EDIT: And the beauty is you can post in any city. LA, New York, etc. Best part of computer work.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

I've had an epidural before, but no baby came out they just hacked some more of the inside of my knee away. It was either full narcosis, or the Regional Anaesthetic as it is technically called in Holland. I chose the watching the Operation option. Big fuk off needle in the spine and I was out from the waste below. I watched the whole op on a TV screen. Quite disconcerting coming out afterwards and it taking a number of hours before I was able to feel my meat and two veg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

the very thought makes my skin crawl. i reckon your not meant to be able to see inside yourself and if you can it's 9 outta 10 times not for a good reason imo lol


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

I'll have to look into that some Jig, I've never been "great" with computers. I guess I should have listened to people when I was a kid and "got a job in computers". I can use them, and do basic things, and with a bit of learning may be able to do that kinda thing just fine just never even thought to try.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

have a look inside my knee then, lol. Top right is the arthritis that is coming along nicely....







Don Gin and Ton said:


> the very thought makes my skin crawl. i reckon your not meant to be able to see inside yourself and if you can it's 9 outta 10 times not for a good reason imo lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

NoT LOOKiNG

NoT LOOKiNG


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

check this then....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/567561-vert-scrog-flooded-tube-banana-80.html#post9026809


jigfresh said:


> NoT LOOKiNG
> 
> NoT LOOKiNG


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2013)

That's f***ed, thanks D! I chose not to look when given the option for a reason. I was perfectly happy having the only remnant memory to be the taste of the awful gas they gave me for the procedure. Well that and the gut wrenching pain in my knee when the anesthesia wore off. They took 38% of my meniscus.....

Scarred for life..... hahahah


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

ouch, footballer knee as it's known over here. I also had the minuscus shaved, but in that op the real prob was my medial ligament, torn vertically and horizontally. The crunch being when I was asked how old I was on the table, only to be told when I replied that I was too old for them to sew it up as it wouldn't heal.....thanks for that I thought! So I watched them hack away at it instead, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

It's enough to make me faint. I definitely wasn't meant to be a surgeon. I have still yet to be cut, stitched, or mended. Had cameras stuck in both ends... what a view that must have been.

So it's May 1 and the baby is officially 24 weeks (and 1 day). Wife has been saving this date to do anything. Meaning we have done ZERO to get ready for baby. Now it's on. Going to get registered, start signing up for classes, preparing the room, etc. Got less than 16 weeks!


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2013)

barf.....
now I have sympathy pains in my knees..... 

Sadly I have been rooted both ends and scheduled for more in less than 2 weeks. I don't want to be awake for it either, my dad gave me the horror story that his doctor does the colonoscopy with him awake and isn't gentle, more like a plumber clearing a line.... lol (wouldn't be laughing if'n it was me!)
I told him he should think of getting another gastroenterologist.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

and now I have sympathy pains in my gut. barf indeed.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

don't get me started about what doctors have put up my arse


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

hey hey hey... this is a childrens show.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

DST said:


> don't get me started about what doctors have put up my BOTTOM


there. fixed it


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2013)

bwahahahahhahah  
killed me, lol
Your wife isn't a doctor is she D? lol
Anyone seen that show called Shameless? Joan Kusak's character is HARD CORE! 
Again, it's only funny b'cuz it isn't me!


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;K1bYABgsmlI]http://youtu.be/K1bYABgsmlI[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2013)

Lol some of the places I've lived make that shameless seem tame. is the US one good? The UK one went a bit ott third season.

D them pics?!? Why would you wanna watch man. Voyeur are we


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2013)

DST said:


> I've had an epidural before, but no baby came out they just hacked some more of the inside of my knee away. It was either full narcosis, or the Regional Anaesthetic as it is technically called in Holland. I chose the watching the Operation option. Big fuk off needle in the spine and I was out from the waste below. I watched the whole op on a TV screen. Quite disconcerting coming out afterwards and it taking a number of hours before I was able to feel my meat and two veg


my crippled ass still ccant feel my meat and veg. lmao.


----------



## wheels619 (May 1, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> [video=youtube_share;K1bYABgsmlI]http://youtu.be/K1bYABgsmlI[/video]


bahahahahaha now i have to download that shit. lmao.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

I wanna know what you think of the herijuana, I've been thinking about getting some of that. I've read it is very medical, and has great painkilling qualities which would be great since my accident.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I wanna know what you think of the herijuana, I've been thinking about getting some of that. I've read it is very medical, and has great painkilling qualities which would be great since my accident.


I got a few Heri s33ds from a RIU member, and mine has a strong high that is all over, and really strong in the head with some energy in it actually.
One of the best strains this run.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I got a few Heri s33ds from a RIU member, and mine has a strong high that is all over, and really strong in the head with some energy in it actually.
> One of the best strains this run.


I'm glad it turned out well for you bud. Its funny you described it that way I guess you got a killer pheno. A few of the reviews I've read people complained it wasn't a "strong high" which I attributed to it being more a body high but I guess there is both.


----------



## jigfresh (May 1, 2013)

Looking Good 209.

So I found balls on one of the sour D's today.  At this point I'd be alright with cutting everything down... however, I would have nothing. No mature seeds, nothing to smoke at all. I took a bowl worth of the Chernobyl down yesterday and smoked it. Not close to ready. The only thing that really gets me is the electricity being wasted. I guess I'll let them go another couple weeks to see if the THC gets to good levels and I'll put them out of their misery.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm glad it turned out well for you bud. Its funny you described it that way I guess you got a killer pheno. A few of the reviews I've read people complained it wasn't a "strong high" which I attributed to it being more a body high but I guess there is both.


I thought it was gonna be a sleep aid and no head really, and I have friends who think some of my strains are weak since they have very lil head to them and thats what they are looking for.
I am trying more sativas now to even it out


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Looking Good 209.
> 
> So I found balls on one of the sour D's today.  At this point I'd be alright with cutting everything down... however, I would have nothing. No mature seeds, nothing to smoke at all. I took a bowl worth of the Chernobyl down yesterday and smoked it. Not close to ready. The only thing that really gets me is the electricity being wasted. I guess I'll let them go another couple weeks to see if the THC gets to good levels and I'll put them out of their misery.


I am gonna put my Dog S1s outside.
I made clones then I forgot about them and they died 
So the moms are going out.
I hope they dont herm up on me, but they look so great and green I just have to do it I guess.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Looking Good 209.
> 
> So I found balls on one of the sour D's today.  At this point I'd be alright with cutting everything down... however, I would have nothing. No mature seeds, nothing to smoke at all. I took a bowl worth of the Chernobyl down yesterday and smoked it. Not close to ready. The only thing that really gets me is the electricity being wasted. I guess I'll let them go another couple weeks to see if the THC gets to good levels and I'll put them out of their misery.


Thats a bummer dude. I would just finish the run out, and hope you get something. If anything you'll have plenty of hash material.


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2013)

Get ur tweezers out jig, it will really be for nothing if you trash it before you get some nug.


----------



## bassman999 (May 1, 2013)

I was gonna scrap my grow but didnt.
I turned out ok after all.


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2013)

Depends if you have stuff ready to take its place already and how much time is into the grow so far. If its like 2-3 weeks to go and u don't have anything ready to go then make some hash plants!


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Something is up with that soil... too bad  
If you want some tried and true simple recipes just holler at me.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

you would think with the amount the wife works that she was a doctor, but she is only a doctor of design! putting lovely images and colours together is her ting...(as well as creating babies - aren't girls clever!)

Dam Jig, I hope I didn't jinx the sour d talking about balls. I would do the snip thing and carry on with the grow.


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'll get out my tweezers tomorrow. I think things will be smokable in 2-3 weeks, so I'll keep them going.

And the only thing that has anything jinxed is my lack of attention and care with this grow. I am quite surprised with how 'big' the buds are getting. For as lanky as the plants are the buds aren't horribly tiny. The chernobyls look quite nice. And as for the up-potting thing, or lack there of... I think that made a big difference. The buds on the twins are looking about as big as any of the others. And they are tiny plants, so I think if I would have done things more normally they plants would have been better for it. Not that everything would be solved., but it would have helped me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

what do you thinks made this run not up to your usual stellar par? or a mix up of things? going back to hydro?


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

About 100 things with this grow weren't done well. Too many to name. I'm not going back to hydro yet. I am not one to fail and walk away. I'm gonna tame this soil bitch.

...and then go back to hydro.


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2013)

lol Jig from the sounds of your recent posts, you've already ID several of the possible hang ups on this grow, and I think they will be resolved next time. Just the changes you've talked about this last week, with the smaller pots,and the up potting I think will make a huge difference. Honestly the more I've been reading about all the organics and such the more it makes me want to give it a try. I read a really good thread the other day about organic "no-till" growing, and reusing soil and re-amending it. It was really interesting, and I like the idea of the soil getting better and better each season. I read some very interesting info about "high Brix" growing.


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> About 100 things with this grow weren't done well. Too many to name. I'm not going back to hydro yet. I am not one to fail and walk away. I'm gonna tame this soil bitch.
> 
> ...and then go back to hydro.


My last grow had 100 things werent done well either, and that continued to the drying lol.
But I have revived it.
It did get a lil fluffy though, so I squeezed and lightly rolled the buds in my hands to compress em slightly while they were still a lil wet.
Theyu are dry enough to trim this morning, and retained most of the compression.


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> lol_* Jig from the sounds of your recent posts, you've already ID several of the possible hang ups on this grow, and I think they will be resolved next time.*_ Just the changes you've talked about this last week, with the smaller pots,and the up potting I think will make a huge difference. Honestly the more I've been reading about all the organics and such the more it makes me want to give it a try. I read a really good thread the other day about organic "no-till" growing, and reusing soil and re-amending it. It was really interesting, and I like the idea of the soil getting better and better each season. I read some very interesting info about "high Brix" growing.


I agree with you


----------



## Bobotrank (May 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> About 100 things with this grow weren't done well. Too many to name. I'm not going back to hydro yet. I am not one to fail and walk away. I'm gonna tame this soil bitch.
> 
> ...and then go back to hydro.


Now _that _is what I like to hear. 

HHB.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> About 100 things with this grow weren't done well. Too many to name. I'm not going back to hydro yet. I am not one to fail and walk away. I'm gonna tame this soil bitch.
> 
> ...and then go back to hydro.


didn't think you'd give up easy bro you could b forgiven for takin your eye off the ball with your upcoming arrival, which is obv gonna take precedent.


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2013)

That's the excuse I'm running with. HAHAHA... baby on the way... must be the reason I'm sucking this round. I clipped some more nanners yesterday. Actually saw about 5 trichs with some Amber bits on the colorful Sour D. Most were cloudy. I'm gonna dry out the bits I cut to test. Found a few immature seeds as well.

Looking forward to next round.

Concrete on the cards today.


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2013)

Hehe my wife gives me shit all the time when I talk about "my girls" and I mean the plants not my wife and daughter.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's the excuse I'm running with. HAHAHA... baby on the way... must be the reason I'm sucking this round. I clipped some more nanners yesterday. Actually saw about 5 trichs with some Amber bits on the colorful Sour D. Most were cloudy. I'm gonna dry out the bits I cut to test. Found a few immature seeds as well.
> 
> Looking forward to next round.
> 
> Concrete on the cards today.


Have some fun in the sun bru


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2013)

Thanks BC. I got called in to watch a little cricket. Chris Gayle had 95 runs in 25 balls... probably going to be the fastest century in cricket. He set the record just a few days ago at 30. I know this makes no sense, but it's like Kobe scoring 60 in the first half. Twice in a week.

Also, while I was in I checked on the beans. The first one has popped!!! It's an OG Kush. 

EDIT: Wife didn't mean to but she fooled me. This is the match he set the record with a little ways back. As I was watching it felt familiar, then i noticed the date it originally aired. LOL... worthless breaks ftw.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2013)

Guess what tomorrow is


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2013)

Saturday?

What? Your birthday? Are you coming over for a visit? I can't wait to find out.... what's tomorrow.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2013)

http://www.wngd.org/


----------



## Thundercat (May 3, 2013)

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

Weare watching an epic snoker semi final between Judd Trump and Ronnie O'Sullivan. You wont see two finer players, I want eem both to win lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Yix96Oi_R_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yix96Oi_R_s[/video]
for bobo. lol

Cause if you don't know, now you know


----------



## wheels619 (May 3, 2013)

im already gardening naked so its nothing new to me. lmao.


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 3, 2013)

Holly cow batman what is the smell!!!! Well I think they call it grapefruit diesel


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2013)

So far 5 of the 20 beans have popped their head out of soil. Pretty happy.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Your happiness makes me happy


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2013)

I'm glad some of your beans are coming up man. None of mine have yet, I'm really bummed, I gave them a little more water incase they were a tad to dry and I have my fingers crossed. It sucks cus I CAN'T get any more of these seeds, so I'll be praying my buddies comes up so I can get a cut.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm glad some of your beans are coming up man. None of mine have yet, I'm really bummed, I gave them a little more water incase they were a tad to dry and I have my fingers crossed. It sucks cus I CAN'T get any more of these seeds, so I'll be praying my buddies comes up so I can get a cut.


What strain are they?


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2013)

They are the pre-release "Sinmint Cookies" girl scout cookies (forum cut) x Bluepower, from sincity seeds. I scored them at the cannabis cup they tossed 4 packs out to the crowd. I will eventually be able to get more but they won't be releasing them until later this summer. I had even planned on journaling the grow over on Sincity's forum and started a journal after I cracked the seeds.....might be embaressing. I'm supposed to talk to the guy monday he said he would be willing to let me do some testing of some of their new genetics. I'm not sure what I'm getting yet but I REALLY hope that goes smooth. I'd love to get into the breeding game, and obviously getting access to new genetics will be sweet. I've read about a couple things I know they are testing right now which sound very exciting. We'll see what he decides to give me later this week :shrug:.


----------



## jigfresh (May 4, 2013)

Maybe you should try complicating your germination process. lol... sorry TC. A little joke from the 600.

When my little seedlings pop up, should I be keeping them in a humidity dome for a little while? I only done this seed thing a couple times and I forget.

EDIT: Fuck getting into the genetics game... I just want to get into the testing free seeds game. Oh, wait. I guess I am already doing that. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Hey Jig, just wanna show you what the grape Kush looks like in case you forgot.


----------



## Thundercat (May 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe you should try complicating your germination process. lol... sorry TC. A little joke from the 600.
> 
> When my little seedlings pop up, should I be keeping them in a humidity dome for a little while? I only done this seed thing a couple times and I forget.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck getting into the genetics game... I just want to get into the testing free seeds game. Oh, wait. I guess I am already doing that. lol


Its funny you said it that way, the guy told me when we were talking that he literally gets 3-4 emails a day from people wanting to "test" seeds, but that most just want freebies. When I was at the Cup I met a girl that grows with Hortilab, not sure if she was a breeder or a tester or what. I got a sweet sticker from her that is specifically a hortilab crew sticker  I had to beg for it.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe you should try complicating your germination process. lol... sorry TC. A little joke from the 600.
> 
> When my little seedlings pop up, should I be keeping them in a humidity dome for a little while? I only done this seed thing a couple times and I forget.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck getting into the genetics game... I just want to get into the testing free seeds game. Oh, wait. I guess I am already doing that. lol


Poking fun at me huh.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2013)

My mate has been trying to germ some beans for the last couple of weeks but last nigh he asked for my help so i have six chronic f1 ready to pop fingers crossed. If u want any jig i have thousands lmao.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Maybe you should try complicating your germination process. lol... sorry TC. A little joke from the 600.
> 
> When my little seedlings pop up, should I be keeping them in a humidity dome for a little while? I only done this seed thing a couple times and I forget.
> 
> EDIT: Fuck getting into the genetics game... I just want to get into the testing free seeds game. Oh, wait. I guess I am already doing that. lol


just let them lil seeds grow,no real need for a [email protected] sincity seeds is good people,iv ran a few of them crosses,good genectics.and yea jig,you are a tester already...lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Poking fun at me huh.


No... was poking fun at the guy who puts them in shot glasses with a couple drops of H2o2 and great white (or something) then switches over to paper towels with a concoction added to them... I think he said they all had to face the same way too. Then after a bit he moves them again, or something, I kinda stopped paying attention after the first 10 steps.


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

mr west said:


> If u want any jig i have thousands lmao.


   



genuity said:


> and yea jig,you are a tester already...lol


I hope I'm doing some good testing for everyone. I'm glad this round isn't being watched like that.


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I hope I'm doing some good testing for everyone. I'm glad this round isn't being watched like that.


I thought it was a good example of what not to do.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I thought it was a good example of what not to do.
> 
> 
> cof


Kinda like my first two girlfriends. haha. Hope your Sunday is sunny Cof. 

Rainy here... gonna have to cover all the bags of concrete and hope they stay dry. Off to visit my parolee friend. Man it isn't easy when you are down and out. Can't get a PO Box at the post office without a utility bill... he's homeless. At Postal Annex and the like you need two forms of ID. Passport is about the only one he can get that's approved, but that takes weeks to be delivered and is something like $150. I guess there's something called a Passport card that is a little cheaper $75 or so. Still takes 4-6 weeks to arrive.

He's a member of 24 hour fitness at least. Showers and something to pass a little time. He also got his first paycheck yesterday. His first 40 hour paycheck! Pretty bad ass. Hopefully pretty soon, in the next few weeks we can get him moved into a place. Oh, and he has a bank account. Things are moving along.

In baby news, wife is feeling good these days. Getting worried about labor, which is worlds better than worrying about losing a baby. I'll take worrying about labor. 25 weeks on Tuesday.

And prayers out this morning to the family of the soccer ref who died. No one deserves to be attacked on the field of play. Sports should be a refuge.


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2013)

HAppy sunDay alL!

Hope everyone is having a great morning so far! No big plans around here today, some work in my room this evening I think. Maybe we'll go out for a walk, its pretty nice here this morning, about 65 and sunny!

Edit:I agree with \/\/\/ these guys man, your buddy is very lucky to have a friend like you! Seems your wife is pretty lucky to have ya too, and so will your daughter!


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2013)

Having a relaxed day jig. It's cloudy and cool with rain possible.

A person really could not make it coming from prison without a support group. He's fortunate that you are his. God bless you.


cof


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 5, 2013)

I second that, you are an amazing person to help another in dia need. Glad to hear things are moving along for him, I remember when you posted when he first got out n didn't know what to do, now look at him lol. Props man.

peace


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I hope I'm doing some good testing for everyone. I'm glad this round isn't being watched like that.


wanna bet.  lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 5, 2013)

Ok fam I got my net pots 16 of them. Xtreme line for bloom new light bulbs hydroton and a few more things I'm just about ready


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see how it turns out. You get your seeds already??? I gots beans popping up everyday.

EDIT: 8 of 20 have popped so far.


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2013)

Still zero here .


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

That really sucks man. How do you germ them? I was worried about none of mine popping. I'm still worried about keeping them alive. Hope it works out for you bro. Over half of mine still aren't up, so since we put them in the same night maybe yours are just the slow ones.

And I saw your edit from the post before. Thanks.

I was stoked... my buddy bought me lunch today. And I didn't leave him with any money. I feel like I came up.


----------



## Thundercat (May 5, 2013)

I did my usual and cracked them in water over night, and then stuck them into peat pellets and under my floros in a humidty dome. Its weird how some seeds act, my WWs I cracked around christmas were out of the ground with leaves in 24 hrs, and I've had seeds take forever like my one Cindy.


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

So you put them in a shot glass or something? And in the morning they have the little root popping out? I never done that but seen other folks on here doing it.

What's the deal with the road trip? Is the dream still alive?!?


----------



## Thundercat (May 6, 2013)

Ah I havn't told you......sadly with my surgery I have to have on my wrist later this month the dream of the road trip is dead . My next objective is to heal up, and find a way to move someplace different. Ideally I'm going to also try to get some sort of education while I'm on disability which I need to figure out and try to get rolling, I was thinking about trying to get a plant science, or botany degree, to couple with my 5 years of management experience to help find a good enough job to support my family. Lol thats the gist of my next 5 year plan, still working on the details we'll see how it goes. My last 5 year plan was to grow weed that was on the level of the stuff in Hightimes, which after going to the Cannabis Cup, I honestly feel I have succeeded at!


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ah I havn't told you......sadly with my surgery I have to have on my wrist later this month the dream of the road trip is dead . My next objective is to heal up, and find a way to move someplace different. _*Ideally I'm going to also try to get some sort of education while I'm on disability*_ which I need to figure out and try to get rolling, I was thinking about trying to get a plant science, or botany degree, to couple with my 5 years of management experience to help find a good enough job to support my family. Lol thats the gist of my next 5 year plan, still working on the details we'll see how it goes. My last 5 year plan was to grow weed that was on the level of the stuff in Hightimes, which after going to the Cannabis Cup, I honestly feel I have succeeded at!


Good idea Man!
I wish I had done that, still could, but I really dont have time or patience anymore I am afraid.


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

Lame excuses Bassman. You should learn something, even if you just teach yourself. The mind is a muscle just like your biceps. Not trying to talk shit or anything bro... just sayin.

I'm in a shit mood cuz the rain has so far claimed the lives of at least 30 bags of concrete. Yes they were covered with tarps, but apparently the tarps fucking suck. My footing is under 2 inches of water... at least it looks to be level, hahaha.

10 beans up so far. 4 psycho killer, 3 grape kush, 2 og kush, 1 plushberry cross.


----------



## wheels619 (May 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lame excuses Bassman. You should learn something, even if you just teach yourself. The mind is a muscle just like your biceps. Not trying to talk shit or anything bro... just sayin.
> 
> I'm in a shit mood cuz the rain has so far claimed the lives of at least 30 bags of concrete. Yes they were covered with tarps, but apparently the tarps fucking suck. My footing is under 2 inches of water... at least it looks to be level, hahaha.
> 
> 10 beans up so far. 4 psycho killer, 3 grape kush, 2 og kush, 1 plushberry cross.


man that sucks about the crete dude. rain is fucking me up too. i was going to start an outdoor plant today but doesnt look to be happening anymore. i have a few psycho killers. im interested in seeing how urs come out.


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

Yeah I know Jig...I want to learn the guitar still.
I could take some programming classes or something maybe.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

I had low germ rates with them plushberry x's,but im 100% on these *(grapegod x white funk).*


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

At least it ain't freezing at your place wheels. It is seriously COLD here. Went out for a few minutes and my hands were near numb. Us so cal peeps sure as hell don't know how to handle rain. People anywhere not in a desert would have seen the idiocy of me leaving so much concrete out. Just round here we NEVER count on rain. Only happens when you don't want it too lol.



bassman999 said:


> Yeah I know Jig...I want to learn the guitar still.
> I could take some programming classes or something maybe.


Dude you should learn the guitar. I've never had a lesson on the thing. And you can get a guitar for maybe $100, you could spend less but it would be crappy. I bet someone around your area would trade you a guitar for some herb.

And thanks for the heads up G. I'm still hoping for 100% on everything. We'll see whats up though. Haha, White Funk.... that's what I work up when I'm working hard, a strong white funk. lol Those little things are looking nice. Are those what you start the seeds in? The red solo cup? When do you transplant, and what do you transplant into?

But for real... my wife the other day said I was creating a new fragrance. She called it Eau de bus.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

@jig,yep,thats how I start my seeds.if I plan on topping <<<like I did the ones in the pic,then they stay in the cups for 6 weeks,after that they go into 3-5 gal fabric pots(switching back to black plastic pots).<<<the plant in the cup is a 5 week old clone,same as the one in the dwc.


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

Thanks. That helps a lot.

Just looked back, my plants have only been in 12/12 - 7 weeks. I can hardly believe it's _only_ been 7 weeks. I thought they were getting close to done. I don't know if I'm gonna let these girls go a full 10.

I was looking back trying to find the date I switched and saw that Banana Puff plant again. DAMN that's a fly girl


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> At least it ain't freezing at your place wheels. It is seriously COLD here. Went out for a few minutes and my hands were near numb. Us so cal peeps sure as hell don't know how to handle rain. People anywhere not in a desert would have seen the idiocy of me leaving so much concrete out. Just round here we NEVER count on rain. Only happens when you don't want it too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad thing is I have a perfectly good Guitar I bought new like 14 yrs ago.
Fender Strat look-alike


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

You gots to learn some scales. Learn to read tabs (tablature). It's like music only it has 6 lines for each string on the guitar, and numbers for what fret you use. They have tabs online for every song ever. Pick a relatively simple song and try playing it. If you stick to one song you can probably get it sounding OK after a week, even at your level. Speed is the thing that takes time. It's easy to play stuff super slow one note at a time. Anyways... it's fun to poke around on an instrument even if you aren't playing anything. It's like another way for your emotions to get out your head body and soul, and out into the air.

Fucking gushing the sky is. I got a new tarp... that shit better work. Not sure what I'm going to do with 150 solid blocks of concrete. Shit would be more expensive to haul away than it was to buy it. Not very happy right now. And the rain just keeps getting worse.


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

genuity said:


> @jig,yep,thats how I start my seeds.if I plan on topping View attachment 2645328<<<like I did the ones in the pic,then they stay in the cups for 6 weeks,after that they go into 3-5 gal fabric pots(switching back to black plastic pots).View attachment 2645330<<<the plant in the cup is a 5 week old clone,same as the one in the dwc.


You prefer the plastic pots?


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You gots to learn some scales. Learn to read tabs (tablature). It's like music only it has 6 lines for each string on the guitar, and numbers for what fret you use. They have tabs online for every song ever. Pick a relatively simple song and try playing it. If you stick to one song you can probably get it sounding OK after a week, even at your level. Speed is the thing that takes time. It's easy to play stuff super slow one note at a time. Anyways... it's fun to poke around on an instrument even if you aren't playing anything. It's like another way for your emotions to get out your head body and soul, and out into the air.
> 
> Fucking gushing the sky is. I got a new tarp... that shit better work. Not sure what I'm going to do with 150 solid blocks of concrete. Shit would be more expensive to haul away than it was to buy it. Not very happy right now. And the rain just keeps getting worse.


I will look into that.
Sounds like fun.
I buy strings sometimes and tune em, but then never end up playing with them....


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2013)

you can use the concrete like bricks. Do you need a retaining wall?


cof


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> You prefer the plastic pots?


yea,i like to see the roots fill the pot,i feel I get a more "full growth" out of them...im not sold on the root pruneing thing..imo,them pots made my plants more lanky,than anything.plus they dry out to fast with the soilless mix I use.


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

Now THERE is an Idea COF. That's why we keep you around.  Seriously... that's just great. I will end up needing a retaining wall... and now I have some materials to start it.

I mean it. That takes a gigantic load off my shoulders. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2013)

You can put them into position while they are still damp and drive a steel rod thru them into the ground to anchor them.


cof


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

I agree with the soil-less mix drying out too fast in them.


----------



## colocowboy (May 6, 2013)

They may not be as bad as you think either, I have had this situation and was still able to use the material.


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

You sent me this idea mentally. I was working, and suddenly I thought, maybe they aren't so bad after all... then I clicked over to RIU and read this.

We're psychic blood brothers.


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2013)

Optimism thats what I like. We could do with a bit of rain lol. None of my beans have jumped yet grr I was hoping to text my mate saying come on man it was that easy lol 6 ready to go lol. That time will come hopefully lol. 4 days and counting, my gosh dont time fuck u over when u least need it to lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 8, 2013)

I am not sure why... but with all the rain and the trenches dug out, concrete laid... I have a massive worm graveyard. At least I think they are dead. It's crazy... probably 500 earthworms all laid out on the concrete footing in the trenches. If I was hunting for worms for a compost bin I would have hit the damn lottery.

If they are still that way this morning I'll snap a pic. It was wild. Some of them are HUGE. At least 10 inches I would say.


----------



## colocowboy (May 8, 2013)

I bet your backyard is fertile as can be!


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 8, 2013)

Hello family gearing up for the next run. Hey jigs I got my lid for my 4*4 table I plan on growing 16 ladies waiting on the mailman. What should I expect with this new form of growing? Its like a big dwc.should I drip feed until the roots are able to reach into to food or just flood and drain and turn them loose .bassman how u doing buddy? Thundercat are you being good lol.


----------



## Thundercat (May 8, 2013)

Always man always!

I would just make sure your plants are low enough to hit the top of the water. I usually sink my new clones pretty deep in the hydroton to help them stand up, and so that I know they are getting water. The batch I put in last night looked great today when I checked on them!


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 9, 2013)

Ok thanks cat just gearing up I want this next run to be the best as if it was my last


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, what TC said is good info.

Had to share a funny thing with you guys. I went to a baby sale (not selling babies... just baby stuff) and was looking through the books. Found a real gem. "Marijuana Leads to Murder". I couldn't believe it. Opened it up thinking it was a joke or something. Lol... totally NOT a joke. It was published in 2011 and is full on "Pot is the stepping stone to drug abuse, prison and death." If anyone needs to know the evils of pot, just let me know, I got a book on it.

On a less insane note, we scored big at the sale. Got all sorts of shit for less than half price. It's used, but you can't really tell. I'm super stoked and really feel like this baby is almost here. Only about 3 months left. That's crazy. I felt little girl kick again last night as well. She can hear us now, and her eyes open this week too. Not much to see I guess.

From my last count 16 of 20 seeds have started growing.

And my big plants are looking alright. 7.5 weeks now... I'm going to start clipping little branches soon. The last bowl of tester bud I had was alright. Still a bit weak, but good for those times I just want a bit of a buzz, not a full on blaze. I'll snap some pics.

I got pics of the worms too... not a crazy as the first day, but you'll see the idea. Pics of seedlings and baby gear too. Just gotta move some pics around.

And last thing. Fucking Ants around here. It's not that they exist. Thats fine, it's their world too.... but I'll be damned if our ants up here don't stink to high heaven when you squish them. Like you just sprayed your hand with smelling salts or something. It's seriously intense like you wouldn't believe. It's enough to have me not squish them.


----------



## Thundercat (May 9, 2013)

All sounds awesome bro! Can't wait to see the pics. When my wife was pregnant her and her mom were constantly at garage sales and they ended up getting garbage bags full of stuff real cheap by going late in the day when they were getting ready to finish the sale and wanted to get rid of everything left!


----------



## colocowboy (May 9, 2013)

Hahahahah piss ants! I hate those ones pleck.... 
I love all gods creatures but you have to have some lines. Those ones eat sugars, if you have the need for selecting the bait to nail that mound.


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

We were talking about how much not fun driving around for sales must be. It's not that easy to get around up here to hit all the sales up. Stoked to have handled a lot of birds with one stone.

PICS!!!!!!

British lovelies from across the pond:



Random car shots. Some cool cars I saw the other day, plus a couple licence plates I had never seen


Baby stuff!


MJ plants... cuz I pretend I grow pot. Overview:


Chernobyl


Twins


Sour D 2


Sour D 1


Tester bud. Smoked pretty nice. I can taste the difference in soil already. HUGE difference.


And bob marley on the stop light to get on the freeway.


My seedlings are smarter than yours lol (18/20 so far)


Worms


And finally cats.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 9, 2013)

Mornin' Jig. Looks like you guys have a pretty good cache of baby gear so far. FWIW, the Baby Bjorn is really good for when they are smaller. If you want to really hook yourself (and your back) up, get the Ergo Baby once she gets older. Trust me. We were all about the Bjorn for the longest time, until she started getting _really_ heavy, and then we started using the Ergo. Check Costco if you're interested... they had them the cheapest by far. And your wife can breast feed and carry the baby at the same time-- priceless. 

Maybe I missed it, but when is chop day for ya? Man, I've never seen a Sour D get so purpled out like that before... those are some crazy Fall colors! 

edit: 7.5 weeks... choppin' in the next 2 or so I'd guess?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 9, 2013)

Cmon Bobo, you know it's all about the Tula. lol

Our roommate has a wide assortment of wraps and and converted wraps, she calls it her savings account, lol. Some of those wraps that she has cost over $400, lol. and they keep their resale value.

Jig get those seedlings closer to the light 

And it could be the camera angle, but in your flower closet, it looks like your plants are very far beneath your big light. Makes me wonder if they are getting the full potential of lumens that they could be getting....

Edit:

The baby bjorn can be really bad for your child due to the way they sit in it, can compress their spine in an unnatural way. Problem with the ergo, is there are a lot of fakes, so you have to be careful who/where you buy them from.

As far as comfort for the baby, you should have the wifey check out a ring sling or a mei tei, they are little less expensive than the tula.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

Jig yer saying that soil grown has more/better flavor?


----------



## Javadog (May 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> No... was poking fun at the guy who puts them in shot glasses with a couple drops of H2o2 and great white (or something) then switches over to paper towels with a concoction added to them... I think he said they all had to face the same way too. Then after a bit he moves them again, or something, I kinda stopped paying attention after the first 10 steps.


I saw that germ process. It was something of a Rube Goldberg device.


I am kinda new, and am sticking to simpler techniques (Occam's Razor)

Great thread bro.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

The plants are actually dead in line with the light. Its just the angle.

And the flavor I wouldn't say its more. But I do think its smoother. Its tastes cleaner or something. Kinda likw when I cuew my hydro buds for two weeks they smooth out. Well the soil tastes way more smooth and its quick dried with no cure. I can't imagine what it'll be like with a proper dry and cure.

And yeah bobo next couple weeks ill be chopping them.

Were at the doc right now. Normal check up. Baby looks good. Alls well. Another couple weeks till the next. 25 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 9, 2013)

Uh oh, Jig coming over to the Dark Side... I mean, Dirt Side.  Interested to see how they yield for ya with the 400 despite any problems you've run into. 

BC, my wife tried one of the wraps, but our daughter hated it!  We started out with the Ergo and it's "infant insert." That insert is trash (and our daughter hated it, too), so we got the Bjorn and then switched back once she hit 15 or 16 lbs. I never thought I'd own 3 baby carriers. Fook. Me.

HHBG! She is just rippin' in there Jig! 25 weeks woot woot! Psyching for you guys... keep the good vibes flowing.


----------



## supchaka (May 9, 2013)

Fuckin lazy bitches hold ur kids the old fashioned way, with your arms! Maybe that's why my neck and back are all fucked up now after 4 kids? I always blamed something unknown. But look at the bright side, doc throws me morphine like candy! Which I'm on my 3rd or 4th day without, can't recall but probably 3...


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

I'm proud of you bro.

I like the equipment aspect of the holders. Feels man like, has strong straps and tough plastic.

18 s33ds are up. Only holdouts are a CaseyBand and a PlushBerry cross.

Suns out... gonna go play outside a bit.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 9, 2013)

Caseyband sounds gooooooood!


----------



## jigfresh (May 9, 2013)

Apparently it is good.  I'm excited about it.



Javadog said:


> I saw that germ process. It was something of a Rube Goldberg device.
> View attachment 2649157


I loved stuff like this as a child (still enjoy it, but really loved it back then). My friend would drew really cool 'tracks' using graph paper. They were tracks for little bmx bikes or little skateboarders or something and there would be cool traps and tricks and suck like. Reminds me of Rube Goldberg a bit.

I have never played the actual game 'mouse trap' but I loved setting it all up and watching it go. Damn... that was one of the things I loved most as a 4-5 year old.

Thanks for the memories. And for the kind words as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2013)

man i love those rube goldberg machines, the chinese have like hour long competitions each week. they love that shit. the engineering involved thy could send rockets to the moon yet they move a ballbearing. and in the end it'll like boil some ramen and crack an egg on top lol.


----------



## Javadog (May 10, 2013)

I agree. If you ever get a chance, then see the film "Der Lauf Der Dinge"
("The Way Things Go"). This is a film length R. Goldberg device.

Ah, here's a sped up version:
[video=youtube;3tv-JbAurcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tv-JbAurcg[/video]

Take care,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2013)

So Bobo... why don't you send those baby carriers down here? I'll send em back if you get pregnant with another one. I'll send you a 1000w or a 6" inline fan for it. 

Looking at baby stuff this morning got me all emotional. There's this website that has before and after type pics, has baby pics of the little ones born between 25 and 27 weeks (super super early) and then pics of them as 5 year olds (or all ages). So amazing to come from a tiny nothing of a thing to a normal person. We are 26 weeks tuesday and survival rate then is upwards of 93%. Super stoked to have a baby. 

Wife is telling me right now that we went to the opera in her dream last night and I turned into a big opera buff, and all I wanted to do was go to the opera all the time. I guess we saw 'The Magic Flute'. ??? Yay waking up. Oh, and I guess I was signing along to the Papa Fish song ??? LOL... Like any of you guys know opera. Come on... surprise me.... who's a closet opera guy. lololol

19 seeds are up. They are starting to grow their little second set of leaves. When do you guys put them under bigger lights.... say a 250w mh. And how close would you get them to a 250w. NEWB ALERT!!!

Going to build my wife a closet organizer type thing today in a space in the back bathroom. Hooray tools!!! When is too early to start using a chop saw? 7am on a saturday sounds alright to me.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 11, 2013)

Dude I totally would, and wouldn't even ask for them back, but we use the Ergo all the time still, and the Bjorn as well when she wants to be able to see what we're doing (typically at night when we're making dinner). If this changes in any way, shape, or form, you can bet your sweet bippy I'll be emailing you asking for your address so I can send them down. Right now they are still heavily employed in our household, though, and my wife would probably cut my balls off if I sent them off for a vacation.

Keep looking online for cheap used ones. Especially the Ergo..


----------



## Thundercat (May 11, 2013)

That 93% at 26 weeks is fcking awesome man I'm so excited for you guys. Do you have any kind of jumper bouncer type thing yet? I've got a nice one from my daughter I'd be glad to send you if the shipping won't be outrageous I'll check on it. Let me know any other types of specific things you need and I'll see what I still have from when she was littler. I might have a carrier if we didn't give it away.

I usually don't have a MH to put my seedlings under, but I would prolly do so as soon as they had a set of leaves. I'd start the light out like 12-14 inchs up I think and see what the plants do, and then lower it a bit over the next few days if they respond well.


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2013)

im ready to send a gift,you need to write a few things down that yall need......maybe you was watching yo lil one sing that song?id put them under that 250 now,no need to wait,just keep it cool and close.


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2013)

Caught up now 

hhbg!


----------



## Javadog (May 11, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Dude I totally would, and wouldn't even ask for them back, but we use the Ergo all the time still, and the Bjorn as well when she wants to be able to see what we're doing (typically at night when we're making dinner). If this changes in any way, shape, or form, you can *bet your sweet bippy* I'll be emailing you asking for your address so I can send them down. Right now they are still heavily employed in our household, though, and my wife would probably cut my balls off if I sent them off for a vacation.
> 
> Keep looking online for cheap used ones. Especially the Ergo..


Trivia time!

From where did that reference originate?

I totally dated myself (as ancient ;0) by using "Danger Will Robinson" when 
warning a user against something.

Take care,

JD


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

Hey jig, whats crackin' in the garden?


----------



## curious old fart (May 11, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Trivia time!
> 
> From where did that reference originate?
> 
> ...


Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in.
[video=youtube_share;HbvQa-7u3ss]http://youtu.be/HbvQa-7u3ss[/video]


cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2013)

Thanks G. I'll let you know.

Glad you are finally caught up whodat. Everything good with you? I guess you had a good time.

No idea about bippies. Or betting your sweet... However, when I was in speech in high school I did an event called Expository. Basically it was an 'informative' speech with visual aids, ie poster board with drawings, pictures. There was a girl who did her speech on where sayings came from. She did "feather in your cap" and ... uh... fuckin memory. Can't remember any of the other ones right now. Great story I know.  My speech was on Chocolate. It was light on info but heavy on humor. I would either win first place or not make the finals. Depending on if the judges interpretation of the criteria was anything close to what it said on the form. I actually made it to the state competition in 4 events my senior year. And my over achiever girlfriend won first place at nationals. Had a big ass 4 foot trophy with all the names of the former winners engraved on it. She worked her way through school at hooters and made it onto one of their calendars one year. She also has a PhD. A real one from a university, and also a phd in 'crazy'.

T. Was just thinking about you. Thanks for stopping in. The garden is looking good (in my eyes at least). I chopped a branch of the wild colored Sour D last night. It looked good. It is super light and airy, but looks good. There are pretty much all cloudy trichs with a bit of amber here and there. No seeds. Smelled really something. Hard to explain, both nasty and can't get enough of it. The Chernobyl is getting a real nice fade on. The green is fading to light green to lighter green to green yellow. I've never seen such a slow fade before. I would say it was timed perfectly, if it was timed at all. The chernobyl looks like she'll give me a little bit of weight. I mean nothing crazy, but i'm not expecting much more than an Oz from each of the Sour D's. The twins are the best looking of the bunch. They are small yes, but the buds look like what I'm used to. Kinda fat and growing up the stalk, not just spaced out here and there.

I don't know if you read, but I'm loving the taste of my soil grown stuff. And I have 19 seedlings coming along. Only one not to pop was a caseyband. I looked to see what happened too it and couldn't find it for anything. Not a trace. I also noticed in another pot what looking like a little sprout growing up next to a seedling. Not sure if I planted two seeds in that pot and none in the other or what???

I'm gonna be chopping the big plants soon and getting those seedlings under my 250. I can't wait to smoke some new stuff.

Oh... and while I was typing this post got a phone call from my bank. Someone has been using a card with my info for the last 3 days. Strange because they were using an actual card. I have mine, so I'm thinking it was professional stealing my number from the net or something and putting it on a physical card. Anyways... have a good saturday yall.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

Sounds great jig, glad the soil game is doing you justice ( atleast in the flavor dept). Hoping all is well and the baby voyage is going great as well.


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 11, 2013)

Hey gen..i would like to get 5gals of xtreme nutrients lol. anyway whats up with seaofseeds i need to see where my order is.


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2013)

I'm moving the seedlings into larger cups today. I let them get too dry yesterday and most were laying over on their side.  I'm sure they'll all be fine. Going to put them under the light today... get them in the closet where they belong.


----------



## Thundercat (May 12, 2013)

Nice man, I mean not the wilting part, but the up potting . My powernap seeds came up yesterday woo hoo!


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 13, 2013)

Hello jigs bassman genuity the entire crew.how much is a gal of Xtreme veg,extreme juice in your area? we have one.store that has it and they are asking 227$ for one gal so how much is it in ur hood


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 13, 2013)

Hello jigs bassman genuity the entire crew.how much is a gal of Xtreme veg,extreme juice in your area? we have one.store that has it and they are asking 227$ for one gal so how much is it in ur hood is there something else i. can use vor veg the price. Is up there.so is there anything just as good and cheaper


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello jigs bassman genuity the entire crew.how much is a gal of Xtreme veg,extreme juice in your area? we have one.store that has it and they are asking 227$ for one gal so how much is it in ur hood is there something else i. can use vor veg the price. Is up there.so is there anything just as good and cheaper


that's a crazy price..if you are talking about this stuff>>>http://www.xtreme-gardening.com/products I use this,and it is good,but one could do the same,on his/her own.


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2013)

That is a crazy price. I always used dutch master nutes in hydro. Never used nutes in soil. Don't spend that much jojo.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 13, 2013)

SERIOUSLY! DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2013)

So guys what the hell is up with y'all? Lol... auto correct put the ' in y'all. Looks funny like that. Kinda an oxymoron. I mean if you are using the word y'all how much do you really care about spelling and grammer.

But yeah; what's up?


----------



## Bobotrank (May 13, 2013)

Just poking around for a bit... today is a mellow one, but productive... despite still being hungover from Saturday night. There is a reason I only subject myself to booze on special occasions. How's the backyard coming?


----------



## colocowboy (May 13, 2013)

Hey, in the majority of southern vernacular y'all is regular enough for recognition. 
sup y'all! 

Yea, how is the project man?


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2013)

Hangovers are never fun.  the backyard has been on pause for the closet? Cabinet thing I made for the wife. Is pretty badass. 7 feet tall has 2 levels to hang clothes on its 30 deep. Has 20 shelves of various widths and heighths. And I made it all out of scrapwood from yhe cathouse. Wife was real happy. 

The backyard has half the footings poured. Im gonna build that half the wall to move dirt onto so I have more room to pour the other footing and build that wall. This definitely is overkill but after all is said and done ill be confident I could build myself a whole house someday. Especially with a somewhat level property.

I also had a chill but productive day. Got the plants moved into the closet and my light changed. And still had time for a nap and some videogames. Tonight im at my monday night husband chore. I drive her back from choir practice cuz its late and she's pregnant... so each monday I get to sit in the car and chill.


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

I like to bring dry, technical reading for times like that. 

The sort of stuff that I have to read, but do not want to.
In the right time (i.e. on the can) anything to read can be a life-saver.

:0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2013)

I'm feeling real good today. Been working most of the day. Put in the first course of bricks yesterday, laid most of the second today already, then laid the next footing, and I'll finish the second course tonight. Tomorrow another 2 courses I think and I'll start to backfill. Exciting times and sore muscles.

Seedlings are doing great. They are strating to form their second set of leaves. They look good. 17 of them... one has the sprout in it. 

I'm going to harvest what I can tonight of the flowering girls. They should be ready enough. It's been 8.5 weeks now. I figure it will take me till 9 weeks to chop it all. I'm hoping for a few OZ. 3 would be nice.

Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2013)

We both have been busy  all good here.

hhbg


----------



## Javadog (May 15, 2013)

You fought your own battles == good tired


----------



## RonSwanson (May 15, 2013)

Harvest time already? My how time flys! Any recent pics? What kinda wall you putting up in the backyard? 

Glad things are going good man! Always chill to check in over here.


----------



## Thundercat (May 15, 2013)

Glad to hear things went well today man. Have fun chopping those girls!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm feeling real good today. Been working most of the day. Put in the first course of bricks yesterday, laid most of the second today already, then laid the next footing, and I'll finish the second course tonight. Tomorrow another 2 courses I think and I'll start to backfill. Exciting times and sore muscles.
> 
> Seedlings are doing great. They are strating to form their second set of leaves. They look good. 17 of them... one has the sprout in it.
> 
> ...


nothing like the feeling of doing a hard days graft man, props. i hate office working and gyming i'd much rather work outdoors like !BMM or something building something i can be proud of but i guess enabling kids to learn is as rewarding lol.

hows the missus and bump? 

stay up bru, 

17 seedlings!? is that cupboard deceptively deep or you going from 12/12 from seed and accounting for males right?


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

Ron, wall is the stem wall for a home office for wife. I'll post some pics.

Whodat... did you like the package ok bru?

Javadog. I like that. When I made it the opposite I appreciated what it said. I like being good tired.

TC, always a pleasure my friend. Had an alright time chopping the chernobyl gal. Two sour d's still 'standing'. I haven't watered them in a while so everything droppy as can be. It's kinda sad seeing how small the buds are and how few of them I have. Then I look at all the soil and think, there's more in there. We'll get it right this round.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing like the feeling of doing a hard days graft man, props. i hate office working and gyming i'd much rather work outdoors like !BMM or something building something i can be proud of but i guess enabling kids to learn is as rewarding lol.
> 
> hows the missus and bump?
> 
> ...


If you hate office work, why not work outside then Don? I try not to spend most my time doing things I hate. 1BMM is ballin with the work man. I seen some of his jobs in pictures... dude is some serious business man.

I am quite proud of my work so far. Thanks man. And bump is good. Get this... wife is on a board for pregnant gals, just like we have our board here. It's all the gals due in August. So it's sorta like the 600 with everyone kinda in the same boat. Anyways... a couple of the girls have already gone into labor. One baby has been born at 26 weeks. And two more ladies are in the hospital trying to keep labor at bay. Wild what medicine can do. My wife and bump are doing swimmingly. Well baby at least lol. Wife can barely sleep at night, and so is tired most of the day. Other than the tired the pain is subsiding, and most other issues aren't too bad.

We are almost done putting our registry together... you guys let me know if you want a peek. Won't be posting for public consumption, but I got's lots of yalls emails and such. Let me know though... I don't want to be all asumptive and send you my registry like, here punk... buy me something. lol

17 seedlings will no doubt be not as many young plants as I'm positive I'll kill a couple in the next couple weeks. So lets say 15, little over half girls should give me about 8 ladies to grow. Not sure about 12/12 from seed. Think once I sex I'll give them just a couple weeks veg. Would like to fill the closet a bit. However I'll only be using a 400 watt this round, so it's all a learning process really.

I'll get my camera for pics. Few mins.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

Closet with no light


Sour D 1


Sour D 2


Chernobyl


Twins (chernobyl)


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (May 16, 2013)

That looks like a hootin good time!


----------



## Thundercat (May 16, 2013)

Walls looking great man! God thats alot of dirt to move in the middle though.


----------



## Javadog (May 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Javadog. I like that. When I made it the opposite I appreciated what it said. I like being good tired.


All credit goes to the very kind Harry Chapin:
[video=youtube;zbpoUWO3kA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbpoUWO3kA8[/video]

Have a great day all.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ron, wall is the stem wall for a home office for wife. I'll post some pics.
> If you hate office work, why not work outside then Don? I try not to spend most my time doing things I hate. 1BMM is ballin with the work man. I seen some of his jobs in pictures... dude is some serious business man.
> 
> I am quite proud of my work so far. Thanks man. And bump is good. Get this... wife is on a board for pregnant gals, just like we have our board here. It's all the gals due in August. So it's sorta like the 600 with everyone kinda in the same boat. Anyways... a couple of the girls have already gone into labor. One baby has been born at 26 weeks. And two more ladies are in the hospital trying to keep labor at bay. Wild what medicine can do. My wife and bump are doing swimmingly. Well baby at least lol. Wife can barely sleep at night, and so is tired most of the day. Other than the tired the pain is subsiding, and most other issues aren't too bad.
> 17 seedlings will no doubt be not as many young plants as I'm positive I'll kill a couple in the next couple weeks. So lets say 15, little over half girls should give me about 8 ladies to grow. Not sure about 12/12 from seed. Think once I sex I'll give them just a couple weeks veg. Would like to fill the closet a bit. However I'll only be using a 400 watt this round, so it's all a learning process really.


hey man, i'm good at office work funnily enough. made the company close on 6k today. just wish i was my making my own company 6k today lol i was pushed into university instead of a trade. i wished i'd gone into something with my hands and got a business started. could be just the bos by now but hey ho life deals the cards i just play em. agreed on 1BMM badass huh. though looking at your founds your not too shabby yourself man 


jigfresh said:


> Closet with no light
> View attachment 2658740
> 
> Sour D 1
> ...


sorry to hear bout the wife's sleeping, believe me i know how cranky i am without a good night lol.

as for the plants, i've seen you pull better but that still looks pretty primo to me fella!



jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2658781 View attachment 2658782View attachment 2658783


I wish land was cheaper in the uk. the laws are fucked for planning permission everyone wants their cut.

stay up bru


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

Appreciate the kind words. Bud damn Don, you make me sad. Life is yours to be lived bru. You talk like you are 65 years old. You aren't even 30. I was good at playing the violin, so what? I get you think it's what you "Have to do" but it aint. And it makes me sad you seem as if you don't want to get it. Start working with your hands now. Start your own business. Tomorrow!!! What are you waiting for? Life didn't deal you with any cards cept your parents and where you were born. The rest YOU decide.


----------



## supchaka (May 16, 2013)

Is this the right time for a slow clap!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Appreciate the kind words. Bud damn Don, you make me sad. Life is yours to be lived bru. You talk like you are 65 years old. You aren't even 30. I was good at playing the violin, so what? I get you think it's what you "Have to do" but it aint. And it makes me sad you seem as if you don't want to get it. Start working with your hands now. Start your own business. Tomorrow!!! What are you waiting for? Life didn't deal you with any cards cept your parents and where you were born. The rest YOU decide.


Man you got me wrong. I'm retraining as a counsellor. I've got a great pip company with a great group of guys.

I'm building a didley bow next week. Just wish I'd made these changes coming out of school lol. 

And I'm 31 in August


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Appreciate the kind words. Bud damn Don, you make me sad. Life is yours to be lived bru. You talk like you are 65 years old. You aren't even 30. I was good at playing the violin, so what? I get you think it's what you "Have to do" but it aint. And it makes me sad you seem as if you don't want to get it. Start working with your hands now. Start your own business. Tomorrow!!! What are you waiting for? Life didn't deal you with any cards cept your parents and where you were born. The rest YOU decide.


I made the decision to return to education 2 yrs ago at 28, now I'm 30 got a Diploma in Art & Design and half way to a Degree in Graphic Design.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

Never to late n that eh


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2013)

I turned 40 this year, I got an HND in business and finance, I have a youth work certificate and numerous in house counselling certificates. Didn't do me much good but having a chill blane and getting married has done me loadsa good and growing pot. growing pot has helped me immeasurably.


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 17, 2013)

Wall looking good jigs.hello fam how the hell is everyone. Just started cutting down this grapefruit diesel.I will be running it again.this time without the spider mites.so can anyone tell me where my seeds are from seaofseeds? Damn web site under construction wtf bro send me my beans lol.jigs I gave a friend a nugget that I broke off while I was messing around in the temt two weeks ago buddy call me everyday damn you weed heads lol but other than that everything is well.looking to buy a house soon they say money don't grow on trees


----------



## Dezracer (May 18, 2013)

I'm 38 and have tried lots of things to end up where I'm at now. A general contractor, and it can be good but can also be pretty bad at times. Had a really rough few years recently with the economy but things are coming back around and business has picked up quite a bit. Got some great people working WITH me and that's all you need is what I've learned. Keep positive people around you that have built up your trust. 

Life is short, money is dumb and lots of people suck. You have to make your life what you want it to be brother.

I struggle with this all the time but I know it will only be as good as I am determined to have it be. I've been killing myself for pennies for a while now but it is finally coming back around and it is starting to pay off. 




Shit is looking real good Jig!


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

"How you wanna live is up to youuuuu, it's up to you!" ~~~pennywise


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

Lots of positivity floating round here!
Glad the bump is doing well, sorry bout mom and the sleeping.
Hopefully baby will be like my 1st, and sleep through the nite.


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Man you got me wrong. I'm retraining as a counsellor. I've got a great pip company with a great group of guys.
> 
> I'm building a didley bow next week. Just wish I'd made these changes coming out of school lol.
> 
> And I'm 31 in August


Ya old man lol. Crazy how we are all getting up there. I was in my 20's when I registered for RIU! Didn't know about the counseling things, no nobler a cause than helping another human. That's great. And I got the slightest idea what a diddly bow is. I saw you mention it in the 600... i'm guessing it's a musical instrument. I'll look it up, but where did you get the idea?



MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I made the decision to return to education 2 yrs ago at 28, now I'm 30 got a Diploma in Art & Design and half way to a Degree in Graphic Design.


That's too cool man, much props. I try to get my buddies to do stuff like that with their creative minds. They still work at the cleaning company we all got jobs at out of high school.  I loved your drawing the other day. Too funny.



mr west said:


> I turned 40 this year, I got an HND in business and finance, I have a youth work certificate and numerous in house counselling certificates. Didn't do me much good but having a chill blane and getting married has done me loadsa good and growing pot. growing pot has helped me immeasurably.


I was pondering just the other day how much growing has helped my outlook on life. Has really taught me the power of being calm. I could never stop growing.



jojodancer10 said:


> Wall looking good jigs.hello fam how the hell is everyone. Just started cutting down this grapefruit diesel.I will be running it again.this time without the spider mites.so can anyone tell me where my seeds are from seaofseeds? Damn web site under construction wtf bro send me my beans lol.jigs I gave a friend a nugget that I broke off while I was messing around in the temt two weeks ago buddy call me everyday damn you weed heads lol but other than that everything is well.looking to buy a house soon they say money don't grow on trees


Not sure about the sea of seeds thing. They should come through. Hopefully.

Funny about your friend calling. That's what happens when you grow the goods.



Dezracer said:


> I'm 38 and have tried lots of things to end up where I'm at now. A general contractor, and it can be good but can also be pretty bad at times. Had a really rough few years recently with the economy but things are coming back around and business has picked up quite a bit. Got some great people working WITH me and that's all you need is what I've learned. Keep positive people around you that have built up your trust.
> 
> Shit is looking real good Jig!


Thanks a lot dez. It's nice you got some great people to work with. Well, great might be a little strong,lol.



whodatnation said:


> "How you wanna live is up to youuuuu, it's up to you!" ~~~pennywise


I always liked strung out better than pennywise. How's the barn bro?

About me and things here.. I've taken down the chernobyl, and one of the sour D's. I'm pretty disappointed as the chernobyl I snipped a couple days ago isn't very strong. I smoked a bowl and it just didn't pack a punch. Pretty bummed about it. I think the sour D might be better. Hopefully.

The smell (with no cure) was still pretty amazing. There were hints of citrus, acidy, rose, flower, pungent smell. I'm gonna try another bowl... maybe they will stack in effect or something lol.

Wife and I got the baby registry done today. Lots of stuff you need for a little one. Mostly burp blankets.  Hit me up if you wanna check it out.

And the room is coming along. I've stacked a bunch of blocks. My mortor game is along. I can slap that shit down like nothing (about 1/5 of the time). I finally got the feel of how to get it to stay on the side of the blocks... not easy. Smooth, gentle, buttering is how I would describe it. I'm thinking again of doing a slab instead of a crawlspace. I'm thinking I can mix the concrete for it myself. Not sure though... that's a lot of bags. The project is looking fucking good (if I do say so myself).

Seedlings are coming along. I have one that's really sad. It's leaves are turning brown and look like they are drying out or something. (no it doesn't need water) Anyways, not too worried about it. Just odd when the other 16 look perfect. I'm happy with how they are looking so far.

I feel as though I'm forgetting something. Have a lovely weekend guys. I'm glad we all kick it online in the strange way that a forum like this allows us to. My life wouldn't be as enjoyable with out you lot. ANd that's the truth.


----------



## whodatnation (May 18, 2013)

Oh btw the containers kick ass! I'll be showing em off when I get a cam charger.
barn is on hold for now, ran out of funds lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2013)

Sweet whodat. I'm glad they got there alright

lol... so i guess the insurance money allowed you a trip to NO? 

Oh, and I looked up a diddley bow. Looks like fun. I seen jack white make one in a movie, didn't know that's what it was called. Right on bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

Its going to get loud, with jack white I think you mean. Cool flick! I'm super excited, I'm electrifying it got the pick up Friday the tuner comes next week. I was going to make one with a cigar box but i'm going to see how this first goes using cedar and a bottle, maybe try a metal tobacco tin. I'm even going to try n write some words aka a song down line though my voice ain't great.

good luck buttering mortor man, that's a whole lot to do by hand, you'll be fit as a fiddle but that sense of achievements going to be wicked.

shame on the Chernobyl front. I wasn't impressed with it a long while back had a sour d leaning dog just last run tho which rocked. 

Well I'm off cycling for a couple of hours. Enjoy your sunday guys.

Totally agree re the growing changing your life. Planning, timing responsibility, patience & outlook I look at plants and look at the node structure n stuff lol monkey puzzle trees fascinate me for some reason lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2013)

Diddly bow ftw!!! Iv yet to make one but you better beleive I'm going to join the crew!


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 19, 2013)

thought I would share this one maybe women around the world would have a clue.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

Jesus is that salt she's pouring in there. What about the part where she kills ya with a heart attack!


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2013)

With a butt like that I'll take a little high blood pressure


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Jesus is that salt she's pouring in there. What about the part where she kills ya with a heart attack!


With that in the kitchen I think I would have a heart attack


----------



## wheels619 (May 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Jesus is that salt she's pouring in there. What about the part where she kills ya with a heart attack!


or her ass. WOW


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

Adding salt to water makes it boil faster. Sub'd. lol


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

Hey Jigster,

Good to see you are progressing with the creche building 

Have a good week bud.

Peace,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

Thanks DST. Good progress indeed.

And fellas. I would love to tell you all about the kinda lady I got. But that wouldn't be tasteful. I do think she has seen that poster before though.   

Funny story, my wife's ex boyfriend got a vasectomy while they were together. The doctor told him not to have sex for a week or two. He turned and said, "That's impossible, look at that ass doc"

Almost done trimming my plants. The chernobyl has the lightest smell, the sour ds are a bit stinky... but really nice stinky. Reminds me of roses, different smell, but about that texture (if that means anything). The purple looking plant has the best smell and I think will have a great high, don't know why I think that. However it is the lightest fluffiest bud. The chernobyl was light and airy too. However the twins, the ones who started life in the solo cups, then got transplanted... those turned out like how I know plants to turn out. I think up potting was the biggest mistake in this grow (or lack of it). The little ones, sure they are little, but the nugs are fat and dense. I am pretty sure one of the twins will out yeild the large chernobyl. And I think the two twins will outyield the rest of the big plants. Uppotting ftw.


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

Welcome g00sEgg. 

OH... I just remembered. I totally sold the chernobyl short with the initial smoke report. I'm not used to mostly sativa smoke. Rarely have it. So I was thinking I wasn't "feeling" anything. LOL, I was a madman the other night. I couldn't shut up, was bugging myself a bit with how much I talked. And I didn't sleep, was up till 4am, and after a long day of work. Didn't sleep much again last night and am up early. Lots of energy in this bud. I'm not disappointed at all, was too quick to judge.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 20, 2013)

Same thing happens to me sometimes... Sativas just get me bombing high, where if I'm not doing something, I'm probably annoying my wife.

Well I made it home alive, Jig. Great weather this weekend... really couldn't have asked for anything more. You're lucky you get to live in that part of the country. Mountain living is tits.

Glad to hear your chop went well. Mine will start on Friday.

Busy day, starting now. Have a good one brother.

HHBG!


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 20, 2013)

Jigs I'll bread my grapefruit diesal with ur sour diesal if u have a male


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

I dont have any males that are gonna produce pollen


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

You got males that won't produce pollen?


----------



## supchaka (May 20, 2013)

They're his private reserve males. Not even good enough for themselves!


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

I'm, too sexy for my pollen, too sexy for my pollen.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 20, 2013)

Oh damn, you go Holland.


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think up potting was the biggest mistake in this grow (or lack of it). The little ones, sure they are little, but the nugs are fat and dense. I am pretty sure one of the twins will out yeild the large chernobyl. And I think the two twins will outyield the rest of the big plants. Uppotting ftw.


I'm inclined to agree with you. I have put newly rooted clones into 1 gallon containers and have had v-e-r-y s-l-o-w growth. I now put them into 4 oz square pots and am getting good growth-both root and leaf, which easily transplants into the larger containers.


cof


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

he's breeding Jaffa's.......


whodatnation said:


> You got males that won't produce pollen?


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think up potting was the biggest mistake in this grow (or lack of it).
> Uppotting ftw.



COPIED mid paragrarh from strain hunters forum.............


_*To begin, it is always good to start plants in small containers, and re-pot them as they grow bigger. Starting the seedlings, or cuttings, in 3-5 liters containers, one can re-pot them to 20 liter containers when they have formed a beginning of root-ball, and then again into very large containers, or in open soil. This process of allowing the root-ball to begin to form and then re-pot allows the root system to grow to its full potential very rapidly. The root system boosts after having formed a semi root ball and more lateral root-shots are formed. The depth of the final large container of choice will influence the shape of the plant as well: large, short containers will produce shorter, bushier plants, as the tap-root cannot extend and forms root-ball. On the contrary, if the container is tall the plants will grow taller, as the main tap root goes down deeper.*_


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Bassman coming through with the info! Nice!

The big plants almost looked like outdoor to me, now that they are all trimmed up.

Going to get more of my skin chopped out.  Wish me luck. No fainting today!


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

So... bit of a smoke report for the chernobyl. I don't think I can handle sativa leaning plants. Woke up this morning more stoned (or whatever the fuck I am right now) than I was before bed last night. I feel like I did before bed though... dizzy, faint, can't concentrate, just fucking BLAH to the max. Not even sure about the appt today. I'm a mess.

Hoping the Sour D is a little more chilled out, though I'm not sure it will be. Am thinking now I'll just have to mix the chernobyl with the dog to smoke any. Shit that might make my head explode those two together. Lol... this chernobyl might shake my smoking habit for me.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

ask them if they can chop some of that wig of yours, lmfao (the wife told me to type that!!!)


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2013)

Sounds rough jig.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Bahahaha... funny Mrs. D. 

And yeah whodat. I'm laying here thinking, I'm not sure if I want to smoke anymore. Kinda scares me. (i think I'll get over it soon though) This herb we grow... it's seriously strong. I mean, I forget because our tolerance, but damn man, we aren't growing the equivalent of tylenol or asprin. We are growing some narcotic level stuff. I take it a little casually since I grow my own, know it's good, and know what it will do to me. But this new strain has me messed up. They need a warning label.

All of this is observation. Not a complaint. If anything it's great the weed is this powerful. Just something I'll have to tune in to.... or whatever.


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2013)

I love my sativas because of the energy, but i do wish i had a nice relaxing night time smoke. I can't tell you how often I'm laying in bed trying to sleep and my mind is just going! I.ve also experienced how you feel this morning many times jig, the key i the hair of the dog, and I like rockstar energy drinks (the red one called punched its half juice so it doesnt wig me out) When I was working and had to be there every day at 7-8 this was my morning wake up routine about every day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

i love sativa, way more than indica but i can;t smoke it on the daily. it just takes mental function to a new level of disarray lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

I literally had no idea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

my first true all sativa was panama, took my brain to a new planet. same with the smelly fingerez. great when you know you can be self indulgently high as [email protected]


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2013)

There's a strain for every part of the day!
morning-mvk
afternoon-spacebomb1 x bns
Late afternoon- ?pxbns
dinner-sb2 x bns
nighty night- blue pit 

and that's pretty much my day lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

Right now for me its Stank Ape in the morning,
Man I am dancing around singing (annoying my girl)
She has today off from work.

Afternoon prolly Atomic Lights
Not really energetic and can be really stoney and cloudy headed at times.

Night will be my Blueberry. 
Almost no head just gradually start to sit then lie down then the pillow gets softer.
Next thing I know I wake up and set the tv to turn off in 30 and 2-3 more hits and then its tomorrow


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

Do what I do. Assume the fetal position in the shower until you're well enough to masturbate. After that I'm not necessarily good to go, but the tears stop


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> There's a strain for every part of the day!
> morning-mvk
> afternoon-spacebomb1 x bns
> Late afternoon- ?pxbns
> ...


I love it.
I cant sleep at night if I dont taper down to mellower stuff


----------



## Thundercat (May 21, 2013)

I've enjoyed this strawberry at the the last couple days, seems very relaxing and kinda stoney instead of the uppy WW high, or the trippieness of the Cindy which has been a nice way to strat the day lately. Just had a bowl of critical jack, and its a nice medium stone, little head little more body I'd say.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 21, 2013)

Jig, whats up this weekend bro? Are we going to meet up and cruise together, got to smoke before during and after HempCon

Shoot me a text and let me know what your plans are. Have a good night bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

Bring me lots of fucking nute samples! And seeds! Emily can bring some of my glorious peacock beans to toss around. I'm still kicking around if I can get away.


----------



## whodatnation (May 22, 2013)

I need me a 50lb bag of hemp seeds, please... Would change the scenery around here for the better  call it hemp highway.


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 24, 2013)

Ok what food everyone using in hydro.torn between H&G = house&garden and general hydroponics what's ur take on it for veg? As for bloom I got the xtreme line as a freebee for a friend anyone ran that line befor?I hear a lot of ppl talking bad about xtreme


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

I don't think you could go wrong with either H+G or Gen Hydro. I don't know anything about xtreme stuff.

We hit the third Trimester on tuesday. Baby is getting big in her tummy.

All the seedlings but one are doing alright. The Grape Kush is the fastest growing. With Psycho Killer just behind.

I've laid almost all the blocks I have for the room. And I'm getting ready to pour the last of the cement for the footings. Another week and I should be putting wood down. I don't think I've ever been as tired as I am right now. Lol... good training for a baby.

Hempcon tomorrow. I think Fmily and Dezracer are going. I'll meet up with them. Looking forward to seeing some of you folks, wish you could all be there.


----------



## Thundercat (May 24, 2013)

Woot third trimester!!!

Wish I could come meet up with you guys too man!


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

nah man, we should meet up when my little girl is here... Then the ladies and the gals can hang while we chill.


----------



## RonSwanson (May 24, 2013)

I've had awesome results with Gen Hydro


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

Have a cool time at Hempcom peeps. Smoke one or two for the crew!


----------



## Thundercat (May 25, 2013)

Thats when we will meet Jig, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't love to be at hempcon with you guys! The cannabis cup was fun, but I bet there will be waaaay more actual bud at hempcon, and I love meeting new people, even if they are kinda like old friends  that was one of my favorite parts of my whole Denver weekend. The guys I was with were kinda bringing me down which was a damn shame but spending 4/20 with a RIU friend was awesome !

I'm totally trying to figure out what my next step is going to be and how we can take some sort of trip out that way. The camping trip may have fallen through but who knows what will be next lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 25, 2013)

Just dropping some HHBG in here before I leave for a couple nights.


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

HempCon and HHBG ftw!


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2013)

I have heard great results from GH in hydro from several ppl, and have tried the weed from 2 of them, and its as good as any I have had.


@Jig
3rd trimester!!
HHBG!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2013)

Holy shit it hurts when a cat bites ones nose. Just in case anyone wondered.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit it hurts when a cat bites ones nose. Just in case anyone wondered.


heel up, long summer ahead. HHB dude!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (May 26, 2013)

Sounds like you've been busy bro. HHBG!! I was looking at that Grape Kush when I was shopping seeeeds. Gotta let me know how that one turns out. I'm looking for some new seeds for my third grow (future).


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit it hurts when a cat bites ones nose. Just in case anyone wondered.


Well Jig, know that we got our revenge....once when visiting a friend 
I let her cat jump onto my chest (I was kinda lounging back). She 
slowly walked up my chest, slowly approaching my face. She slowly
brought her nose just up to the tip of mine.

Her little face filled my vision field. Very peaceful and curious.

Then, with *zero* warning, a really rather sizable bolt of electricity jumped
from the end of my nose to the velvety end of her nose.

Shock (literally and physically). An instants pause. Zooooom!

Poor puss. I really meant her no harm....but have to laugh when I imagine
the electro-demon that I must be in her cosmology.

JD


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

glad it was your nose he bit worst things that protrude from ones body that could be targets, depending on how you are with your pets


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2013)

DST said:


> glad it was your nose he bit worst things that protrude from ones body that could be targets, depending on how you are with your pets


 There was a news story several years ago about a fellow who suffered two broken arm and broken leg along with lacerations on his penis. It seems he was towel drying after a shower and the cat sunk his claws into the swinging penis and he fell into the bathtub and suffered the breaks. Don't allow your cat to visit when you're nude...it could be hazardous to your health.  cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2013)

I have worried about that problem im real careful. One bit of me one cat likes is my nipples. I've been very rudely woken up a couple times. I am now forced to sleep in a shirt. As much as it hurts I always worry about the cat. I am a violent s.o.b in my sleep.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2013)

Oh lord,,, what is going on in here


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2013)

My dogs go nutty when I drizzle some gravy on my balls. You'd think they never had wet food before!


----------



## Thundercat (May 26, 2013)

So they like the gravy better then the Peanut butter then.......interesting.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2013)

Ive been bitten by a dog a cat and a human lol, cat bites are like injections of bacteria, instant infection if u aint careful.


----------



## jigfresh (May 27, 2013)

Strangest thing. Any string i leave out in the back yard a few nights end up pulled below the earth. I guess worms pull them down or something. Im gonna takes pics.


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2013)

This thread is fun!

:0)

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

string going underground?! gravy nuts wtf lolz. all the journals i'm subbed to have some nutjobs in them. i love it.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

It's FSM, jig... It needs strings and noodles.


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

I took a video. Ill upload soon.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

what? a video of worms pulling string beneath the ground?  holy moly.


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2013)

I remember the first time that I saw a gopher take a plant.

I was walking to school when a fairly large thistle just ahead 
kinda shook, or shuddered, and then it began to shorten...
until it disappeared into its own root-hole.

I thought that it was hilarious, and then obvious.

Just like in the cartoons. :0)

JD

P.S. The above is normal....worms getting little worm chubbies
for pieces of string is not. :0)


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

I wonder what a worm chubbie is actually like, lol. interesting concept.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2013)

i thought wormss were asexual..


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

not in this thread they are not, worms get chubbies....

.....alright??? we clear now???


----------



## colocowboy (May 28, 2013)

I believe this meets the above criterion, bwahahahahah 
[video=youtube_share;6nMVDgrv-k8]http://youtu.be/6nMVDgrv-k8[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ta2iOCsgG2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta2iOCsgG2o[/video]


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2013)

Well....whaddayaknow! A little worm chubby!

Thank you internet, I think.

:0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

The laws of nature and phisics do not apply on my thread, haha. I love you crazy people.

We are at the hospital getting checked out. Wife thought she'd celebrate 28 weeks of HHBG by nearly fainting twice. No one here seems very concerned which is a good thing.

I don't have actual footage of the chubby wielding worms pulling on my string... just the evidence. You guys make me laugh.

Oh yeah and too funny. I brought my tablet but the hospital wifi wont let me on rollitup. Says prohibited category: marijuana.  so I have to type on the phone.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2013)

Kinda scary shit when they faint.. My girl fainted and fell forward onto her belly when she was preggo with the first one. I was terrified. Luckily there is so much fluid in there protecting the baby that everything was ok!! All the best bru.

HHBG


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 28, 2013)

Hello fam I got robbed someone broke in thank good everything was gone except that one plant with spitde mites lol.and yes I know who did it.my ex girlfriends brother.lol let's see how his grow goes


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 28, 2013)

Anyway...ordered cail conn bubba kusk pre 98...deadhead...thoe.emeral triangle super sour og...barnys farm vanilla kush and free bees so what do u guys think of the girls


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

Lol... karmas a bitch.

U reminded me I found a bug on one of my plants today. It wasbvery small and looked sorta see through brown/ tan. I only saw the one and can't for the life of me find any signs of anything bad going on. Everything looks as it should. Even the og kush that I thought was dead is still growing new green bits. The grape kush are still the fastest... followed by psycho killer.

Gonna get to go home soon. Been a long 6 hours.


----------



## jojodancer10 (May 28, 2013)

Yeah but the plant he tool had mites lol he will losse the hole crop


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

Ha. Its like a bait plant. He thinks he got some but he gonna sink his whole op. Oops


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yeah but the plant he tool had mites lol he will losse the hole crop


We are hoping so...
I kinda feel bad for the plants though,,, lol.
Sorry that happened to you. Another example of why secrecy is of the utmost importance. (as I post away on a growing forum. lol)






Im glad all is ok then, Jig. hhbg~


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2013)

That sucks Jo.

Congrats on getting right back on your feet.

I am trying Deadhead OG for the first time myself. 
Post your thread URL when you make one.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys. Back home to my lovely home. Gosh it feels good to be in a comfortable environment. Thanks for keeping me company at the hospital. 

It smells like a nice fireplace type fire up here. Someone must be using the semi cool night to use up some last firewood scraps. Lovely night, wish you were all here.

I'll post my pics in the morn... I'm off to bed after a night time bubbler full. Night night fellas (and ladies if youre out there). I'm really getting excited to meet my little girl. Probably less than 10 weeks now. I guess everyone says she should be early (i think I mentioned that).


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 29, 2013)

You're gonna cry like a little girl when you're little girl comes out lol

i did at both my children's births lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

i think every father does, you'd have to be some cold SOB not to. 

HHBG FTW


----------



## Thundercat (May 29, 2013)

Very glad to hear everything turned out good last night buddy! Hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## Javadog (May 29, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> You're gonna cry like a little girl when you're little girl comes out lol
> 
> i did at both my children's births lol


Yes, well this is when life really gets it's teeth in, didn't ya know?

Seriously, little buddy is the best thing I have done. He is wonderful.

(but it is not getting married that "changes you"...it is having a little
one to love)

JD


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2013)

Little Hattie is wearing the i heart NY vest you guys bought her ages ago lol. There is no love like the love you feel when you hold your child for the first time and it just grows and grows. Sometimes i get overwhelmed with love its fucking awesome.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2013)

haha,yes the first one is fun......then they become bills,and/or tax credit..but I love all mine.haha....HHBG


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

ditto, what they all said^^^big lovey dovey pants on head shtuff. hhb!


----------



## whodatnation (May 29, 2013)

genuity said:


> haha,yes the first one is fun......then they become bills,and/or tax credit..but I love all mine.haha....HHBG


lmao! 

Good morning Jigster


----------



## Bobotrank (May 29, 2013)

This is better than coffee. You guys are fucking hilarious. 

And I can't wait for my tax credit, btw. 

HHB can't believe we're so close!


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

So what you guys reckon for Mrs DST, a girl or a boy? She is 18 weeks today and like all of a sudden has a wee bump, lol. Next week we go to the midwife, then the week after that we get our 20 week scan, although a few days short of 20 weeks. We are going to the local ozzy, Onze Lieve Vrouwe "our dear lady" for the scan. Mrs D has a cist so that's the only reason, fairly normal by all accounts (my sister was keen to wax lyrical about how her ovaries where covered in them, like a teenage mutant spotty thing).....

We are going to wait (or try) to find out what the Ickle blighter is.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 29, 2013)

You should cross your fingers it's a girl, D  Us boys are nothing but trouble makers!


----------



## curious old fart (May 29, 2013)

Art Linkletter was quoted as saying. When the first child came home with a bloody nose they scooped him up and rushed him to the doctor. Five children later, when a child comes in with a bloody nose, Art looks over his newspaper and says, "Don't get any blood on the carpet." If you think your heart is full now, just wait.  cof


----------



## colocowboy (May 29, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> You should cross your fingers it's a girl, D  Us boys are nothing but trouble makers!


Thus leading to the ulcers from your little girls 
Man, I have met my share of trouble making women too.... I think those are the ones with daddy issues though


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2013)

HHB...Mrs.DST,id say lil girl.do not know why,just what I see in my mind....haha,not like im day dreaming about you D,haha....my gal is starting to hint,that she needs a lil one around,she came home with a hairless cat,a few weeks ago,like "oh,its so cute...like a lil baby">>>>what lil baby look like that...


----------



## DST (May 29, 2013)

there's a joke in there about pussies and hair (somewhere, lol).


genuity said:


> HHB...Mrs.DST,id say lil girl.do not know why,just what I see in my mind....haha,not like im day dreaming about you D,haha....my gal is starting to hint,that she needs a lil one around,she came home with a hairless cat,a few weeks ago,like "oh,its so cute...like a lil baby">>>>what lil baby look like that...


more people have said girl than boy, but then the survey hasn't actually been very far reaching, or recorded very well either


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

I'm guessing a girl too D.

Here's my Sour D #1. Looks pretty different from the Sour D #2. Really pathetic grow. I am looking at about 3 oz total.  Tastes real good though.


Wild looking bug. He came from underground, but had wings. Crazy. Also there's been some squirells hanging about. They used to be infesting the place a few years ago... running all over the roof all day, squawking, and chirping. They got a big disease and were wiped out. This is the first guy who has been around our place. It's been probably 3 years since we've had any.


Bob Marley 



Can't find anything about this on the net. Keeps coming up with how to get a wire through a pipe underground, or about wormholes in space, or about string theory. Can't find anything about what is pulling my strings.



And just a note in case a certain someone is lurking on my thread. What the fuck did I ever do to you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

that is so freaky man. video motion sensor recorders at the double!!! lol.


----------



## colocowboy (May 29, 2013)

The string looks like a lead in to a caddyshack moment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2013)

My gf reckons mice trying to burrow with it, is it chewed when you pull it up?


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

Not chewed in the slightest. And not too much chance it's mice.... not sure if you knew this or not... but we got 5 cats that prowl the territory. I had a thought it might be birds pecking or soemthing. Tell gf to keep coming with the ideas though... still confounding me.

What I should do is put the string out on purpose tonight. When it's all strung across the ground it's pulled down in like 20 spots. And in the morning,it's weird because the little holes they are going down into look kinda wet. They are dark soil,while the rest is dry stuff.

You know what. My father in law actually purchased us one of those night vision, motion sensor cameras you can hook too the computer. Never really had anything to do with it... till now. Good idea dude.


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

mr west said:


> Little Hattie is wearing the i heart NY vest you guys bought her ages ago lol.


I think a picture is in order. Either here or on facebook.


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

Speak for yourselves pussies! I didn't cry on any of my kids births! Ok maybe one or two but the rooms were real dusty.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

Jig, contact a local builder and see if they have ever had the same problems.


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Speak for yourselves pussies! I didn't cry on any of my kids births! Ok maybe one or two but the rooms were real dusty.


Never mind that ass hole that ran by and poked you in your eye!


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think a picture is in order. Either here or on facebook.


Damn Ill have to get one next ime she wears it which wont be long as its in the rotation.


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

I can't hold it back any longer.... Every night iv been poking them in the ground.


----------



## Thundercat (May 30, 2013)

Lmao that would be great! I could totally picture you sneaking around the construction site back there poking the ground with a stick just to mess with Jig .


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Got my first worker today. Was kinda funny situation. Called a guy who sounded like one of us. He showed up with a friend... said he had to work somewhere else and left me with the friend. Friend was probably 55 years old and damn I hope I'm in that good a shape then. No he-man or anything... just getting on much better than my dad when he was 55. Anyhow, we mixed up 32 bags of concrete and finished the final footing. Just some bricks, then some concrete in the middle of the bricks... then onto wood!!! Can't wait.

I'm gonna harvest my final chernobyl. Did I mention I'm gonna get about 3 oz for the grow.  The seedlings are coming along. Some of them are looking a tiny bit pale... wouldn't call it yellow, but yeah... should I do something? I was thinking of kinda top dressing with some roots brands soil. (confusing name I swear) Maybe I should make them some tea? I'll actually take your advice on this, promise.

Baby appointment this morning. All's well. Doc figures we'll go the whole term, but I'm still planning on Aug 1... I'd rather have to wait, than be surprised. Got the car seat in the mail today. Stoked to have that... it's the only thing we need to take the baby home from the hospital. Woot! It's really getting real. I'm starting to freak out a bit at the prospect of not having alone time for the next like really really long time. Hahaha.

Also got a really cool skateboard in the mail today. mom ordered it for my Bday back in March. It's decorated with some artwork for my favorite band lagwagon. I'm pretty stoked to have a cool artistic skateboard like that.

Hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## whodatnation (May 30, 2013)

Pics would help 

HHBG!!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Oh yeah. Pictures. BRB. been a while since I used that acronym.


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

The lone survivor


More worm madness (or something)





Every year these plants bloom and it's pretty.



A friend I found in the grow room. Little dude is only 3 finger print lines big.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

buggin out over this string biz man lol. never had you pegged for a punk jiggy. no use for a name rock. i'm putting the office on blast today nofx back catalogue. have a great weekend.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

those little ones look locked out mate....what sort of soil you got them in?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

they look kind of thirsty as well......

here's a suggestion lad = hydro


----------



## colocowboy (May 31, 2013)

It's a punk friday!
[video=youtube_share;eAqeA5Hc0K4]http://youtu.be/eAqeA5Hc0K4[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (May 31, 2013)

It seems they are hungry, my humble suggestion is to top dress them like you said but use this 
It has all the poop, bones, mico, etc. and is ph adjusted already. At that size use about a half tsp per party cup. This "shit" is killer for veg and takes out a lot of the guess work. It's like the stuff for super soil but pre mixed.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

They do look locked out. What is your water source? What are they in???


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2013)

See Jig I knew these soil heads over here would have an good idea fast !


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> buggin out over this string biz man lol. never had you pegged for a punk jiggy. no use for a name rock. i'm putting the office on blast today nofx back catalogue. have a great weekend.


You crack me up don. I swear I've posted about 100 punk rock videos between my threads and the 600. The music that most accurately portrays the feelings I feel inside is post pop punk rock. (real punk doesn't do it for me so much) I'm a bad religion, nofx type of dude. Ah man... just love the stuff. Here's cool video that covers a lot of great songs. Will be boring and lame if you don't know them though.

[youtube]hI7tAf97Nog[/youtube]



DST said:


> those little ones look locked out mate....what sort of soil you got them in?


I just have them in starter soil stuff. nk starting mix: sphagnum peat, horticultural vermiculite, perlite, wetting agent, lime for ph balance



DST said:


> they look kind of thirsty as well......
> 
> here's a suggestion lad = hydro


So quick to throw in the towel. Either that, or you are a smart man.  It's like with my first long girlfriends, I thought love was supposed to be a challenge, like something you worked for. I thought one day we will have a good relationship, will just take some work (or ALOT of work hahah) Then I figured it shouldn't be work. It should be easy and make life more enjoyable. Sorta like what's going on with soil and hydro. I know hydro works for me and it just seems to come easy... but there is something that pulls me towards the 'work' of soil. Not sure how long I'll keep this game up. It really depends on this harvest. If it sucks I will cut my losses and go back where I belong.



colocowboy said:


> It seems they are hungry, my humble suggestion is to top dress them like you said but use this View attachment 2680159
> It has all the poop, bones, mico, etc. and is ph adjusted already. At that size use about a half tsp per party cup. This "shit" is killer for veg and takes out a lot of the guess work. It's like the stuff for super soil but pre mixed.


Awesome cowboy. They got it at my local ace. Cheap too.


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> They do look locked out. What is your water source? What are they in???


Water source is strait out of the tap. I bring them all over to the sink. I'm using cold water, figured it was better than hot. 

They are in NK starting mix: sphagnum peat, horticultural vermiculite, perlite, wetting agent, lime for ph balance


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Wait, so NOFX isn't "real" punk? blasphemy! 

Id say room temp water is best, your tap is probably good, whats the ppm? too much water? If you got some castings and or kelp laying around I would mix a quick batch, diluted, and topdress.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]hI7tAf97Nog[/youtube]


wow bro, that is fucking incredible!


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> wow bro, that is fucking incredible!


sounds like the music they play on TRICKY SS...or CRASH<<<<GAMES ON XBOX......yea the lil seeds look like they need some tea...and 24 hrs of light,to help unlock any unwanted nute/salt.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I just have them in starter soil stuff. nk starting mix: sphagnum peat, horticultural vermiculite, perlite, wetting agent, lime for ph balance


I go store, I buy starter soil, I plant seed, I add add water, they grow.........you got me puzzled, lol. Starter soil is just a grainy/sandy soil, you don't want them sitting in a bogy puddle (which is where spagettinum or whatever it is, cometh from. I would also hazard a guess at no lime being needed (do you use ro water?) If you took them out to have a look at the roots I guarantee they look off white and not fuzzy like they should. When I have a plant that is not growing too well, or I suspect I have drowned the poor bugger, I check the roots out and they aways look thin and spindly. As you know, a lot goes on down there.

For you starting with a soil grow, I would seriously have just recommended going to the store and buying a bag of soil for roses, and then a few of the things for making tea. There really is no need to add a gazzillion billion things into your soil from different corners of the earth, lol.......christ, this 56.7% GlenGarioch is nice! haha. So if I were you, I would start two timing the bitch, get some hydro on the go, and fling a soil plant or three in there for fun, just cause you got one side of your life locked down, doesn't mean you can't have some randomness on another. Be like Don and I, a million things going on and we only remember a couple of them, lmfao.....


----------



## curious old fart (May 31, 2013)

I mix a bag of square foot garden blend (5 types of compost with coir) with a bag of jungle growth pro mix (which is a fine grade of peat and pine compost) and add 25% perlite. I'm feeding with Natural Guard 6-2-4 with microbes and bloodmeal 12-0-0 at every up-canning....which is 3 times on seedlings. jiffy to 9 oz cup to 4" to 1 1/2 gal. An occasional feed with a tea as needed. Otherwise just water.  cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

I put them in soil and add tea every week or so, and water... Dats it.
Did you add the lime or was it already in the mix? If you added I would say high ph is locking out shiz. Other than that, like d said, I'm perplexed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2013)

Half the plants look like shit this morning. I suck at this.  No worries... I'm going to put some in a DWC, I'm going to top dress a few with soil, I'm going to topdress a few with kelp and worm casting, and the ones that look alright I'm going to leave alone. Pretty much over this soil deal. It's a shame too... I enjoy it a lot. And damn does my herb smell and taste nice. This soil stuff really is a different feel. I'm not going to bag soil all together. I think I'll just run hydro for the most part and keep a few soil plants going to try and figure it out. I'll get it one day, haha.

My shoulder is messed up. Rotator cuff I think... only hurts when I do certain things... only problem I can't tell exactly what those things are. It seems random thought i know it's not. Grrr. I also think I'm a course short on blocks, so I'm gonna need to put some in with the wood order and have to wait for it. Getting behind schedule now. 

My prisoner buddy is still living in my jeep. He's getting some money together, get's paid $350 a week I think. Put in 8 hours overtime last night. His outlook is good... he's got some friends out where he's at. And he even posted a pic of this coworker chick on facebook. LOL... she looked pretty good... and had her 2 foot RooR sitting right in front of her. Ha. He's staying away till he's off parole. He was never into smoking anyways. I'm proud of him. 

Mom in law is in chicago right now on a layover. She'll be here late tonight. I like her alright, but wife doesn't get on with her that much. That's why the stress.

Yesterday was the hottest day of the year so far. Cooler today. Still only hit about 82f (just under 28c) up here. It's nice.

Baby is getting closer everyday. Almost 29 weeks... can you guys believe it. Seems just last week it was 14 or something. We are really getting there. Woot! Can't wait to meet my little H.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 2, 2013)

Sucks the plants weren't happy this morning man I hope one or all of your solutions work for ya. Good luck with the pregnant wife and the inlaw . The time has been flying by for sure, the next 11 weeks are gonna dissipear my friend.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol... wandering around youtube. I guess science says the moon doesn't exist as we know it.  I love the internet.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

Duh jig. Didn't you know the reptilian shadow people race made the moon and its a secret base for them to control us from? sheesh, get with it!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2013)

I learned all that next. hahaha. There are a few interesting thoughts in between some of the craziest stuff I've ever heard. Wow.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2013)

Something I trip on, the earth is in what they call the sweet spot from the sun, in distance. It allows all the things that keep us alive to exist. Oxygen, water, temps etc. I read that there is likely millions of other planets throughout the universe that fall under this same sweet spot of their respective suns. Safe to say I don't believe we're alone here!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't mean to sound stupid or like I'm making fun, but you know what I trip on. Planes. I seriously think it's nuts that we fly through the air in metal containers. And 'we' do it all the fucking time, like it's no big deal. I'm just gonna fly across the country now... see you in a couple hours. It's just amazing how fast we can get places.

They talk about how things are so far away in space, how we could never get to those planets like ours because of the distance. We have a completely different concept of distance than we had 100 years ago. Give it another 100 or even 500. We'll figure that shit out for sure. Haha... it would be a trip to meet other life forms. I wonder if we'd be dicks or honorable in their eyes. I'm sure some of both. I wonder what kind of drugs they have. Trip out on that, haha... alien acid. I bet it would trip you out in ways we've never even thought of. Whatever that means.

I weighed out my second to last plant. 5 grams.  One plant left to weigh (probably no more than 6 grams). I don't think I'll hit 3 oz, but I got over 2 and that a long while of smoking for me, so it's all good.

Hope your sunday was good, and here's to a smooth sailing week.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol I call them flying tubes. Something that heavy shouldn't be coming off the ground!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

sup jiggy! sorry to hear bout the unhappy plants. i can offer no advice i know nothing of organics  but you got the best think tanks on this site around to help 

real good to hear your boy is puling himself round like that, nothing like a lady to boost the confidence imo 

lmao at the plane comments. embrace the physics!!! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2013)

Thats the "goldilocks zone", chaka. 
And heres the drake equation,,, it was around before the rapper...



The Drake equation is:




where:
_N_ = the number of civilizations in our galaxy with which communication might be possible (i.e. which are on our current past light cone);and
_R_[SUP]*[/SUP] = the average number of star formation per year in our galaxy_f_[SUB]_p_[/SUB] = the fraction of those stars that have planets_n_[SUB]_e_[/SUB] = the average number of planets that can potentially support life per star that has planets_f_[SUB]_l_[/SUB] = the fraction of planets that could support life that actually develop life at some point_f_[SUB]_i_[/SUB] = the fraction of planets with life that actually go on to develop intelligent life (civilizations)_f_[SUB]_c_[/SUB] = the fraction of civilizations that develop a technology that releases detectable signs of their existence into space_L_ = the length of time for which such civilizations release detectable signals into space[SUP][8






[/SUP]We are not alone. I can guarantee you that.... Ask jig, he knows all about strings theory aliens pulling on strings and other stringy stuff. 






Also glad to hear your buddy is doing well,,, and your letting him live in your jeep,,, Jig you are a regular ol' angel you are.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the soil issues.

I switched soils this Crop, but also started six new breeds,
and so I am not certain as to the cause, but I am dealing with
way more yellow leaves. 

I am likely back to FFOF for my next few crops. I need to be 
smart and only vary as few variables as possible between crops
so as to be better able to leverage what I have learned so far.

...it also seems to be genetic (Blue Cheese == Green, OGs == a tad wan)

Good luck!

JD


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

good luck with the outlaws lad!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually do know a bit about string theory. That is some trippy stuff. Everythings just knots in strings. And we are just blowing in the cosmic wind.... or something like that.

And I definitely know what you mean JD. For all I know my last round could have been all down to the genetics (as I tried a completely new source this time). I doubt that's it... but too many variables and one is lost.

Mom in law is here.   It's actually not bad... I just like saying it.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

We all like to have a little grumble now and then....some more than others


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Have fun at the appt bru. What a kick it is to hear that little 150 bpm going like a motorboat. Whoosh whoosh whoosh whoosh...


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

I had already been and got back,  It's ace, as you know our midwifery clinic (verloskundigen) are located literally within stumbling distance from our house. All is grand, well formed and bump progressing as bumps do. It was even doing a little dance while we were in there, the groover! (well, more like a show off like it's Dad!) It's crazy to think it's bpm can be so high. She told us today between 110 - 160 bpm is normal holy moly!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Cheers to life! This is some wild stuff, you two.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey jig, was that your sour d I saw at Steve O'Rags? That guy is cool as hell.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

Nah man, not mine. I barely have enough to leave the house lol.  Thanks for thinking of me though. Ain't it gorgeous up here.

So to report back... hydro attempt failed. Just watering isn't doing so good. The ones I top dressed with soil or kelp/ewc are looking good so I'll do that to the rest. Yay... I did something that worked. Thanks again you guys for the ideas.

We'll end up growing some bud over here no matter how hard I try to mess it up. Haha.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 3, 2013)

Ya you will!
In the meantime lets burn this greasy lil nug....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

YEah buddy! that looks nice. I'll smoke to that. Gonna take a fat bowl here in a sec. Lovely looking bud. mmm mmm. Kinda looks like the Sour D #1 I grew, only that has trichs on it, lol. Woot. Time to blze....



Hahaha... just found a killer buy (i think) on craigslist. A wall of glass.... 10' x 7' sliding glass door/ window combo. 70 sq. ft. of see through. $300 plus a delivery fee. HAhaha... how much light is too much light?

Oh, and homeboy in the jeep found a studio that he can afford and parole approves of. Woot! Now it's definitely time to smoke!!! Thanks for the cue cowboy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2013)

Hold on WAIT!..D you're expecting too? Fuckin' congrats man, now im way behind the bar  jk


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2013)

We're just 10 weeks apart. My wife's best friend is pregnant right now too.  All of us our first as well.

Was just thinking about you T. Hope all's well. You thought any more about school lately?


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 3, 2013)

Jig, I've almost finished my designs, soon you will be able to say "that's too elaborate sorry" lol.

tryna, where u been bro, 2nd link in sig, you know what to do brother!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha, someone is stepping up their container game


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

Thats sweet you've got friends that are gonna have a kid the same age as yours Jig. Thats one things I really wish we had for us and for our daughter. We don't really have many friends and none of them have kids .


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by friends. I'm your friend and I'm about to have a kid.  If you mean people close to you, people whose kids your kid can hang with regularly, I'm in the same boat as you. We don't know anyone where we live, or anywhere close really. 2 hours to the closest friend with a kid. If we want to drive there are some good peeps. Otherwise I'm pretty content with the long distance thing.

My wife got on me cuz I'm always talking about how I wish I had friends. While no one really comes over to my house... I have a shit ton of friends, all over the place. And you guys (along with my friends from other circles) are just the best. I really feel the love even if we don't get a chance to hug each other.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor Jiggy wiggy, all on his lonesome with no pally wallys, lol.....the people at the local Brouwerij must think I am weird, I am always hanging in there drinking beer on my own checking out the internet....fukkin Billy nae mates is my name in that place. Group internet hug required, or perhaps just a half shoulder hug hand shake like the holmies do


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

OK OK I'm with ya there I suppose I have friends, just don't really have anyone we hang out with much. A few but for obvious reasons I don't need a ton of people around . I missed you guys while I was gone from RIU, its amazing the relationships we have here. But I was specifically meaning local friends with kids my daughters age. The one couple friends we had with a kid 6 months younger then her joined the Airforce and got moved away . I just gotta find her some kids to play with that aren't total trouble makers like alot of little kids are turning into these days. Fcking 8 year olds with cell phones at the play ground..........:facepalm:

Edit: I'll pour a little of my next beer out for you guys!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We're just 10 weeks apart. My wife's best friend is pregnant right now too.  All of us our first as well.
> 
> Was just thinking about you T. Hope all's well. You thought any more about school lately?


Thx and thats awesome. Yea i'll be enrolling in the fall, i should be in my new apartment by friday. things are going good i'm in a happy place now lol. HHB for both you D and your ladies friend. im so happy for you guys but i think you knew that. maybe ill be next


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Poor Jiggy wiggy, all on his lonesome with no pally wallys, lol.....the people at the local Brouwerij must think I am weird, I am always hanging in there drinking beer on my own checking out the internet....fukkin Billy nae mates is my name in that place. Group internet hug required, or perhaps just a half shoulder hug hand shake like the holmies do


a half hearted hug may as well be a limp wristed handshake. i want neither!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

im no good at hugs. i dont want to squeeze you to death, but i want it to feel real, so i usually land in the middle, medium hug with a quick pat on the back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

half my friends just shout wanker! lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, you guys are my only connection to the outside world  I think moving out here will pay off in the end,,, no social life but boy oh boy am Im progressing in the right direction rapidly. 



So D, all these times your "going out" your really just sitting in a bar drinking by yourself and checking up on riu? Come here,,, you need a hug. lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol, jig your thread is one of the most emotional on here.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Ci4LluhefS4]http://youtu.be/Ci4LluhefS4[/video]

enough said!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx and thats awesome. Yea i'll be enrolling in the fall, i should be in my new apartment by friday. things are going good i'm in a happy place now lol. HHB for both you D and your ladies friend. im so happy for you guys but i think you knew that. maybe ill be next


Dude this makes me unbeleiveably happy to hear. I went through a funk for a couple years, 2007-2009, things just weren't working out. I mean, I wasn't messing anything up... just seemed to be in a waiting patern flying in circles, not getting anywhere. I wasn't depressed, but I wasn't happy or satisfied. Just blah. I felt like you were in a similar place. And just the sound of your voice now I can hear a different outlook. I can feel you stepping back into the awesome person you've always been. As much as it must feel good to you... I'm really happy for the people around you. Peeps like us are special to our loved ones, and they key off our ways of being alot. If we think stuff isn't going to work out, other folks buy into that. If we are all about making things happen, everyone else gets on board.

I'm stoked for your girl, mom, sis, bro, and all the kids you take care of. They are getting their T back.

Hope you don't mind me making assumptions about you. 

How is sis anyways?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> a half hearted hug may as well be a limp wristed handshake. i want neither!!!


I'm with you there. Makes me suspicious of a man who has a weak handshake. Actually met a dude the other day, I thought he was having a laugh with how absolutely weak his handshake was. It was like he stuck a damp washcloth in my hand and jiggled it about. Made me want to say Ew.

Have a friend who married a girl I grew up with. He's a great guy... only problem he absolutely will NOT hug without having a hand in the way. Lol... he likes the handshake, other hand hug. I used to play along.... now I don't give a shit. Fuck off travis... I love you bro... you get my whole hug. He still sticks a lone hand in there, to block the extra emotion. So weird.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im no good at hugs. i dont want to squeeze you to death, but i want it to feel real, so i usually land in the middle, medium hug with a quick pat on the back.


You should embrace the embrace. A medium hug is nice. It lets people know you care... but a big bear hug that's not an everyday occurrence. If you were to bear hug everyone, you would leave a wake of good feelings behind you. Peeps would be happy the reast of the day thinking , Damn T sure does hug good. Or not even thinking about it... just being happy they were loved that day. Lots of days go by where people dont get little pleasures like hugging folks. Don't hold it in bro... it's a gift you are keeping from the world. We all love big hugs... even the ones who act like they don't. They like them the best because they don't get them much. haha... hows that for a treatise on hugs.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, jig your thread is one of the most emotional on here.


This makes me proud. I believe that the key to a loving and peaceful world is self expression. That you guys feel the freedom to be so expressed on this thread is a great thing. Us guys don't always have ample opportunity to let out our emotions in a way that will be taken with the desirable level of concern and attention. It's nice to be able to come on here and share what's going on, knowing you guys won't make a big deal out of it... but also knowing you will listen and chime in if you have something to say. AND it's nice that no one here seems to pander or whatever... no one comes on like "Awww it will be alright little baby". it's nice.... just share with the guys and get some reinfocement that you aren't nuts. Or at least any more nuts than the rest of the fruit loops around here.

Cool song Mr S. I love how they do it live. Seems like something on the record I would think "no way they could do this very well live"... I would have been wrong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

lol blocking the hug wtf weird eh. limp handshakes are just weird. I know a man who almost cracks my knuckles when we shake. i was expecting it the first time so i gave good back but i've seen others actually wince. he was a military man mind you. 3 of my work colleagues are in the masons and i know the shake which i try out now n then it's a laugh. but never had it come off for any particular great effect. i rarely meet bank managers and such lol.

I count myself lucky I have friends who bear hug regularly. no homo lol just don't get to see each other all the time and love them to bits. shit i'm best man to one and about to be best to another of them but there's others too. we're just a soppy bunch of lads.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if FSM has a limp noodle handshake? Nah, probably like a boa constrictor. 

Like a wet rag eh lol you wanted to say eww lmfao... Maybe he was paralyzed in the hand? Feel bad now don't you...


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2013)

Big ole bear hugs are awesome! 
Everyone comes around if they get a good hug every once in a while!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd give any of my friends a good bear hug . It always says "hey I'm really here".


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey jig, here's a quick screen shot, what you think, doable?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2013)

Close. No way 3 colors on the lettering. Half the lettering. Other wise, looks ok.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

WHats happening Mr Jig? Its hot as a mofo today,,, must be the humidity. How are those lil seedlings doing? Probably could use a transplant eh?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2013)

I have 4 that look great. Unfortunately seems as if 2 or 3 of them are males. I swear it looks like they are already kinda budding at the tops with little ball clusters, does that even happen? I guess I'll take a pic. Cant be bothered today. Been working outside. Laid a few bricks, ordered 6 windows and a sliding glass door. Lol get this... 160 sq. ft of glass is going in our little room. It should be bright and airy to say the least. I'm getting ready to place my lumber order, 70 - 2x4's among other things.

More about the plants, only 1 I killed was the hydro cross over experiment. Oops. All the others are salvageable (weird word). I'll get pics.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 5, 2013)

My seedlings are looking pretty shitty right now and the only thing I can attribute it to is the cheesy fluorescent I had them under. I don't even know the spectrum but it was a cool white. It had a tiny bearing in my harvesting a little early as well since I wanted to get the new ones under the MH. I don't recall if u were under an MH already or not though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 5, 2013)

250 mh, yeah. It's just my natural brown thumb. lol

here's some pics.


Looks like a ball cluster up top to me.


the little O.G that could


Group shot (poor little hydro guy)


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2013)

Your projects are looking good, your hard work is being revealed. Did you ever consider dez's mix?Here's what I've got for a mix:





Mixed with FFOF that has already been used once and:





with perlite added too.



looks simple enough and it seems to have good results.  cof​


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2013)

them holes in the hydro,look to be a good fit for the cup,id just chop the bottem off,and stick it in.what,are you 12/12 jig? or is that plant doing some auto shh?whats the rootball look like?...they look to be pulling threw tho,so that's good.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Better be careful, someone's going to accuse you of knowing what your doing..... cool foundation!
Puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## supchaka (Jun 5, 2013)

Why not throw the hydro guy in soil? Ive taken plants from soil to hydro and vice versa. I have my two pepper plants two years old now that won't die in winter, they were started from seed in hydro for a month or so


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 5, 2013)

The project is looking top notch! Thats bad ass.

Its looking like some are fine and others not so much, I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 5, 2013)

That rom is gonna be beautiful I bet when your done man as much effort as your putting into it. All that glass along with the shade from the trees will really be nice.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 5, 2013)

Hhb

hhb

hh.... B


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

projects really coming on Jig, and good to see the new yins though maybe my peepers aint what thy used to be but i don;t think those are a mix of balls n hairs some plants just go a bit spangly when you bounce em straight 12/12. you'll know in a week though eh!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

I forgot hes going 12/12 from seed... May wanna pop more seeds


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll address all yall later. Tired this morning (if you call 9:30 morning) more like mid morning. I don't like sleeping so late. grrr

Anyhow... yeah 12/12 they have been in. I don't know I'll run them 12/12 the whole time. Just wanted to sex. Is this not the way you guys do it? I'm such a noob its funny.

Ok... brunch I guess. baaaaaa HHB!

EDIT: And I think I'll pop a few more seeds in hydro.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

The one close up does look like the starts of man parts


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'll address all yall later. Tired this morning (if you call 9:30 morning) more like mid morning. I don't like sleeping so late. grrr
> 
> Anyhow... yeah 12/12 they have been in. I don't know I'll run them 12/12 the whole time. Just wanted to sex. Is this not the way you guys do it? I'm such a noob its funny.
> 
> ...


HHBG!
Those hydro ones will catch up and surpass the soil ones.
I let them get about 7" tall before sexing, but Im sure you can do it the way your going. How long do you want to veg? 



supchaka said:


> The one close up does look like the starts of man parts


Agreed.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah the one you guys are talking about grew a single ball sac overnight just to make things clear. Think I should mess around with breeding??? Not like I'm trying to make a good cross, but I could use some of that pollen to make a ton of seeds, and not have to worry about killing some of them? The Grape Kush does seem to be a vigorous grower. I'm going to take pics later of each strain so you guys can see. I suspect another male too... but there are about 3 or 4 I think are fems. So that's good. And all look like they'll live.

No idea how long I want to veg. I'll see how amazingly slow I can get the growth, maybe veg 2 months like last time to get 2 foot tall plants lol. But seriously, I'm just kinda playing things by ear.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 6, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Your projects are looking good, your hard work is being revealed. Did you ever consider dez's mix?Here's what I've got for a mix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so I'm clear cof. You use that BU's blend, gardeners potting soil, used Ocean Forrest, and perlite. Just 4 things? And abouts what ratio? And with that... how often do you need to feed (if at all). I'm slowly getting the idea of this soil thing. SLOWLY SLOWLY.  I appreciate the patience... I know you've told me similar things for what seems like years now. I forget the K.i.s.s rule often.



genuity said:


> them holes in the hydro,look to be a good fit for the cup,id just chop the bottem off,and stick it in.what,are you 12/12 jig? or is that plant doing some auto shh?whats the rootball look like?...they look to be pulling threw tho,so that's good.


I'm gonna keep the soil soil and most likely pop seeds from start to finish in hydro. And yeah... I been 12/12 since they popped. The rootballs kinda suck. The seedling starter mix stays 100% dry when I water, so only the little bit of soil at the bottom of the cup gets wet and has roots. So basically the bottom 1/8 of an inch of the cup has all the roots in it. I'm thinking I'll transplant/ up pot again. When I put some soil on top the other day I tried to remove as much of the starter mix as I could. You guys should see the good growing ones today. The blew the fuck up overnight. I'll snap a pic or two.



colocowboy said:


> Better be careful, someone's going to accuse you of knowing what your doing..... cool foundation!
> Puff, puff, pass.....


HAHAHA.... that's what I was thinking.  It's good you guys follow along so closely, so you can keep it real.

Thanks about the foundation. I'm mighty proud of myself. And I'm getting hella strong.



supchaka said:


> Why not throw the hydro guy in soil? Ive taken plants from soil to hydro and vice versa. I have my two pepper plants two years old now that won't die in winter, they were started from seed in hydro for a month or so


I may put that hydro guy in soil, just for shits and giggles. Ha, will probably end up being my biggest yeilder if I can save her. (or him) Hooray for vigorous peppers. Not sure I'd call what you guys have down there 'winter'. Have they done your eye yet? Arrrrrrr



whodatnation said:


> The project is looking top notch! Thats bad ass.
> 
> Its looking like some are fine and others not so much, I wonder what the difference is?


Thanks. I'm stoked on the project for sure. And I like you, really wonder why some of the plants are so far behind the others. I make odd things happen in soil. It's like a retarded gift.

But for real... is retarded like a bad word now. Fucking PC bullshit. haha... why do we all have to be so nice all the time.



Thundercat said:


> That rom is gonna be beautiful I bet when your done man as much effort as your putting into it. All that glass along with the shade from the trees will really be nice.


I can't wait to see the room when it's done. Can't really imagine it now... just lost in what's the next step kinda thing. It's amazing watching the stacks of bricks and concrete disappear. I'm using the last of the 120 bricks today. Gotta get some more. I need another course. Then I'll order the lumber and it will really be on. There's gonna be a shit ton of big sticks to stack. I never messes with lincoln logs, but this is the real deal. Going to enjoy buying a framing nail gun. I'll use the money from selling the cement mixer. Woot.

Believe it or not, this whole project should cost about $4,000. Not bad for turning a hill of vincas into a 192 sq.ft. room. However that's a bare ass room. Will probably cost another 1,000 for the electrical and fixtures, etc. But yeah $5,000 ain't bad either. My mom is redoing her bathroom right now... it's the first remodel thing they have ever done to their house. Anyways, she's spending something like $15,000 for a redesigned bathroom. That's fucking crazy. DON"T SPEND ALL MY INHERITANCE MOM!!! hahahahahaha.



Bobotrank said:


> Hhb
> 
> hhb
> 
> hh.... B


I love you bobo. Really appreciate the support. It's getting so damn close man. Just over 10 weeks to 40. And that's if we make it that far. WOOT.... baby girl almost in my arms. I sure hope I am able to stop crying for a second to update you guys once she's here.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> projects really coming on Jig, and good to see the new yins though maybe my peepers aint what thy used to be but i don;t think those are a mix of balls n hairs some plants just go a bit spangly when you bounce em straight 12/12. you'll know in a week though eh!


Thanks don. I hear you on the eyes not being the same. We have a clock in the kitchen that used to be really easy for me to read from the living room. Now it's more of a guessing game. I can definitely see the days coming where I won't be able to read it for shit. Ahhh well.... I can still see well enough for the important things. And you are correct... it will all be revealed a week from now.



whodatnation said:


> I forgot hes going 12/12 from seed... May wanna pop more seeds


I may want to indeed.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2013)

An upgrade to the bathroom adds $ to the bottom line...she's investing your inheritance. That's dez's mix. I use this  a bag of the square foot and a bag of the jungle growth with 25% perlite. I feed lightly when they have germinated into juvies or have rooted and at each up-canning, the natural guard and the blood meal and use the liquid every 2 weeks-2 tablespoons per gallon.  cof


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 6, 2013)

Think it adds $15k to the bottom line? LOL just sayin

Anyway jigfresh I been diggin your work n correspondence since I came back to RIU, this thing is gigantic, Ima be following your exploits from here on out. BTW, you got a child coming in 10 weeks? That's insane, mine is due in ten weeks too!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah the one you guys are talking about grew a single ball sac overnight just to make things clear. Think I should mess around with breeding???



Woha there buddy you shouldn't just up and fuk with the first dude thats shows you his sack,,, you gotta wait for that "special" one to show up in your life.... couldn't resist.
Sure why not, its awesome growing and smoking bud grown from seed you made yourself (with just a little help from the plants). I think a separate area tucked away from the main grow is a good thing to think about. You could either collect pollen or bring a lone lady or two in there for the deed. Just wash all that jizz of really good before they go back to the main area.


Love your style, selling the mixer for a nail gun  could probably get a small compressor with that too. I use this tiny lil 1gal compressor that runs a framing gun with no problems.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2013)

Are we back to growing, or still on building? Or still on HH(G)B?

Jig you need to get in touch with the, Badmasonman and come over to NL and you 2 can build be me an extension, lol. I'll pay you in bongs and cups of tea and cake and such like, you'll find me very hospitable (but then you know the level of service you get at my gaff)


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for them to call with an appt for surgery. He said about 6 weeks at the current work load. Yay for pirates!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 6, 2013)

I like that you're gonna do both hydro and soil. Gives plenty of learning possibilities. You may learn less with hydro but then again different strains than usual for the hydro so who knows. 

You gotta be ecstatic waiting for baby girl. HHBG!!!

Hey Devito, what's with all the sexual innuendoes...hah.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

Heres a couple nasty seedlings. They're all under the 600 now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2013)

I know I am way behind here.
Ill do my best to try to catch up.
I have been on the car audio forums lately and the French Open gets priority over all!!
My sports interests arent conventional I know, but I watch the sports I play most....tennis, bowling, and pool.
Pool isnt really a sport, but Its on the sports channels.


HHBG FTW!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Good to see you around and in good health, bass


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

Felt baby move last night It's been doing a lot of jigging around lately, lol. What a nice experience!! 20 week scan monday (well, almost 20 week).


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2013)

Last night I got to feel baby have a marathon dance session. I had literally only felt her move twice before a couple days ago. Then I felt her again... and last night she was just going off. We laid down for a while and I just kept my hand on her tummy. Little girl was bouncing all over... she put me to sleep I was so content.

I'm so glad you got to experience that. What a great time huh? Man I'm so stoked we get to do this together.

We got another father to be on the thread now too.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

Woot you guys are getting to enjoy the cool part or pregnancy right now. Way better then cravings and cramps .


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

Patience is the key I think. And the good lady chilling out is totally required. Must of been some sort of world wide bairns dance event last night, lol...babies all over the world getting down in da womb! Anyhoo, amozing for sure Jig. Journey of a lifetime bru.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 8, 2013)

I totally take my kids for granted. Feel like I yell at the little fuckers more than not.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

I recall the hard part was the psychosis that comes from lack of sleep.

He's crying. She's crying. I am about to cry.

Ahhhh....the memories.

LMAO

Seriously, they are both my blessings manifest. 

It gets better almost too fast.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2013)

Seriously hate RIU right now. It's been a while since I have typed up something real nice and really long and had it crushed by RIU. FUUUUUUCCCCKKK!!!! I'm channel all the literary glory of shakespere and the like for a brief 15 minutes and the cosmos can't handle it. So it evaporates. 

Going to help a fellow RIU'r with some greenhouse action today. Wish us luck.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

Luck is wished, its sweet you get to do that.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry RIU took a shit on you  Its happened to me,,, you could have cooked an egg on my forehead I was so mad. lol not that you would want to. 

HHB!!!!!!!!!! 



Also, I havnt smoked since talking to you  Im fukin done with it bro! Its crazy though, its like I took some kind of anti cig drug in my sleep one night, even the thought of smoking one repulses me. Cray cray, its a new fukin day!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2013)

That's how I quit. Woke up one day and was disgusted by the mere thought of it. Blessings.

I'm off!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

I wiah my wife would wake up with that thought! She quit the whole time she was pregnant with my daughter and then started smoking again like 2 months after she was born I was SOOOOOO PISSSED!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

Have a great day.

FWIW, why is it always the Shakespeare quality sonnets that get wiped?

I usually re-type some thug quality replacement too. 

LOL

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Iv learned to copy my post several times along the way if its starts to turn into a big one. Actually works


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 8, 2013)

You would be surprised at how many posts I delete on purpose, can't be totally destroying my lurker status....
....sucks real bad when it's not on purpose though!
mornin' fellas!
is it still morning


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2013)

I thiiiink so. More coffee?

Trainwreck puff puff paaasss >>>>>>>>


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't mind if I do!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey family got my beans today so happy it took long enough.anyway I'm popping vanilla kush super sour white widow and og#18. I plan on starting my first grow jurnal


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2013)

Yay glad you get em man, good luck germing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

lol it is always the important few paragraph posts that don't get 'auto saved' boils my piss too. 

great news on the cigs whodat! i literally passed the 6 month without one just this week. now i can smell a smoker 10 meters away and think jesus did i really smell like that


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2013)

Someone should start a Dads thread to get all the baby talk in one place lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol it is always the important few paragraph posts that don't get 'auto saved' boils my piss too.
> 
> great news on the cigs whodat! i literally passed the 6 month without one just this week. now i can smell a smoker 10 meters away and think jesus did i really smell like that


Hell yea don, i can smell em as soon as people spark em. I don't crave though, been off the cigs since feb 9th of this year and it feels like an accomplishment after trying actively for the past few years.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2013)

That's the cement right there eh don?! When you get that feeling of repulsion at having been that smell it's hard to picture going back there..... been 5 years for me now and it only gets easier 
Congrats T, that is one of the best decisions you have ever made even if it doesn't feel that epic yet. I'm proud of you guys, it's hard to do! I was pack a day camel wides for 20+ years pleck....


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn that sucks about the post jig. 

Everyone that's quit smoking...that's great. I need to hop on that bandwagon next. I enjoying smoking but as of the past year I have literally felt the damage it's doing. I'm gonna give it another try after I burn through this pack. Plus it'll give me extra money for my trip next month.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Are we back to growing, or still on building? Or still on HH(G)B?
> 
> Jig you need to get in touch with the, Badmasonman and come over to NL and you 2 can build be me an extension, lol. I'll pay you in bongs and cups of tea and cake and such like, you'll find me very hospitable (but then you know the level of service you get at my gaff)


As of today we are back to building. After I water the babies I guess. Bought more blocks to lay down. I'm getting seriously strong. You better watch out D. No more pushing me around like normal. lol... just kidding. D's no bully. And I can't even imagine what a blast it would be to build some stuff with the mason man in the dam. I'm guessing our pall 1bmm wouldn't want to be working on holiday though. That fucker works soooo much.



supchaka said:


> I'm waiting for them to call with an appt for surgery. He said about 6 weeks at the current work load. Yay for pirates!


It's bad enough they want to poke and prod us. Then they make us wait for weeks and weeks... just shoot me now paw. It's nice you should be fixed up though. I've never had anything done to my eyes, but from everything I hear from people who have they all say.... "It's so amazing... I can see again. They work wonders" Good luck with it all.



supchaka said:


> Heres a couple nasty seedlings. They're all under the 600 now.


I seriously thought you were posting pics of my seedlings. Took a minute. Was confused because you are using the red cups. Similar looks we got going on.



bassman999 said:


> I know I am way behind here.
> Ill do my best to try to catch up.
> I have been on the car audio forums lately and the French Open gets priority over all!!
> My sports interests arent conventional I know, but I watch the sports I play most....tennis, bowling, and pool.
> ...


Bassman... you never cease to amaze. My wife and I thought it overly amusing that around you the French Open gets priority. Just not what one would guess. And man... if you like pool you'd love the British sports channels. They are always having snooker tournaments on. That and Darts. I swear it's one of the oddest differences between Brits and Yanks. They fucking love their parlor games.



supchaka said:


> I totally take my kids for granted. Feel like I yell at the little fuckers more than not.


Yeah man... you are gonna miss their sweet company. You got some awesome little fuckers... your girl is really something special. And as much as the big one is just like you, trying to be tough... he's a big softie like you and he looks up to his dad something fierce. You remind me of my dad a bit. Real cool guy, great example for me to grow up to be a good man, great husband, and kind of a dick towards me. It would have been really fucking cool if he wasn't such a dick. I bet your kids feel the same way. 



Javadog said:


> I recall the hard part was the psychosis that comes from lack of sleep.
> 
> He's crying. She's crying. I am about to cry.
> 
> ...


I know it sounds nuts, but I'm so looking forward to sleep deprivation psychosis. Should be an adventure. Like becoming a zombie, but a happy zombie holding your cute new kid.

And yeah JD... all the best things in life seem to go by too fast. And the shitty stuff seems to linger. I'm getting better at appreciating things while they are here, good and bad, because it's all temporary and once things are past they are past. The beauty and sadness of life I guess. I miss my grandma, but sure as hell appreicate the time we did get to spend together.  I love mentioning my grandma. She was a lovely lady. At least I thought so, hahahaha. Love you gma.



whodatnation said:


> Also, I havnt smoked since talking to you  Im fukin done with it bro! Its crazy though, its like I took some kind of anti cig drug in my sleep one night, even the thought of smoking one repulses me. Cray cray, its a new fukin day!


That is so fucking awesome bro. Just great. I don't know what else to say other than I really hope this is for life for you. I can't imagine how much more the farm is going to progress with your extra lung capacity. Super-whodat!



Thundercat said:


> I wiah my wife would wake up with that thought! She quit the whole time she was pregnant with my daughter and then started smoking again like 2 months after she was born I was SOOOOOO PISSSED!


Wow man... talk about frying an egg on ones head. I would have been quite upset too. I told my wife and she started asking all sorts of questions, does she smoke in front of the kid, does she smoke and breast feed, etc, etc. I'm like I don't know... and don't really care. I just wish, like you, she could quit them for good. bummer



colocowboy said:


> You would be surprised at how many posts I delete on purpose, can't be totally destroying my lurker status....
> ....sucks real bad when it's not on purpose though!
> mornin' fellas!
> is it still morning


You made me laugh so hard with this post. Ha, don't want to mess up that precious status. Good morning to you, or mid day, whatever.  Happy Sunday!!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol it is always the important few paragraph posts that don't get 'auto saved' boils my piss too.
> 
> great news on the cigs whodat! i literally passed the 6 month without one just this week. now i can smell a smoker 10 meters away and think jesus did i really smell like that


I don't mean to do it on purpose but whenever I'm around someone smoking I give out little baby coughs. It's just a reaction, but it sounds exactly like I am trying to send a little message, like "I don't like your smoke and I'm going to give off lame little sounds to give you the message". They usually look at me with disgust and walk a little bit away. I'll take it.



mr west said:


> Someone should start a Dads thread to get all the baby talk in one place lol.


I can only imagine some of the crazy dad stuff some of the RIU folks get into.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell yea don, i can smell em as soon as people spark em. I don't crave though, been off the cigs since feb 9th of this year and it feels like an accomplishment after trying actively for the past few years.


WOOOT. Hell yeah T. This is your year huh? Getting shit done. It's a big year for a lot of us. Shit... it would be magical if 2013 was the year everyone I knew quit smoking cigs. Did you catch my questions before?



colocowboy said:


> That's the cement right there eh don?! When you get that feeling of repulsion at having been that smell it's hard to picture going back there..... been 5 years for me now and it only gets easier
> Congrats T, that is one of the best decisions you have ever made even if it doesn't feel that epic yet. I'm proud of you guys, it's hard to do! I was pack a day camel wides for 20+ years pleck....


I'm proud too! We are an awesome bunch of folks for putting the cancer sticks down. Good job Cowboy.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Damn that sucks about the post jig.
> 
> Everyone that's quit smoking...that's great. I need to hop on that bandwagon next. I enjoying smoking but as of the past year I have literally felt the damage it's doing. I'm gonna give it another try after I burn through this pack. Plus it'll give me extra money for my trip next month.


And yeah man... you gotta jump on the bandwagon. If for only the reason of saving all the money. What's a carton now $60? Was $20 when I smoked... shit would have priced me right out of a habit. Keep hanging around here and maybe something will rub off on you.

So after responding to all you guys, I haven't the energy for an update. Lame, yes. But mom in law is here. Not that she's too much trouble, but our house is small and another person here is making it smaller, and my whole fucking routine is off. I passed out in a chair I've never passed out in last night. Woke up feeling like I was in someone elses house. Plus it hot. blah blah... I just don't feel myself.

Stacking bricks today.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah twin, you could have that new ac you need,,, if you hadn't spent that cash on cigs! 


Jig, its actually kind of scary how much Im getting done now. I have so much more energy and Im feeling fresh in the morning. I would constantly be taking breaks to smoke and "think".... fuk that now Im just getting it done and moving on to the next one... And with the money Im saving I can put that much more back into the gardens aka what I love to do.

Thanks for the support peeps! Im neva going back!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah twin, you could have that new ac you need,,, if you hadn't spent that cash on cigs!
> 
> Thanks for the support peeps! Im neva going back!


Yea yea yea. lol. I know. It needs to come to an end. I could have my A/C by now. Bad habit I wish I never picked up but strangely enough I'm not all that out of breath over physically exerting myself. But I have noticed a slightly diminished capacity for going hard. Stay quit my friends.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2013)

So stoked for you who. Extra energy is such a gift.



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Yea yea yea. lol. I know. It needs to come to an end. I could have my A/C by now. Bad habit I wish I never picked up but strangely enough I'm not all that out of breath over physically exerting myself. But I have noticed a slightly diminished capacity for going hard. Stay quit my friends.


When was the last time you tried to run as fast as you could for about 15 or 30 seconds. That shit hurts.

EDIT: Not too many bricks going down today... I forgot. We have a baby shower. And yeah... I gotta be there.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm coming up on 7 years of being nicotine free and it's a good feeling. It's amazing how easily we can pick up on the smell. I was a 100 or so feet behind a car while we were doing 70+mph and I could see and smell his smoke. There are still occasions when I have 'the desire" for a cigarette, but have refrained. It's not easy quitting, but well worth it, physically, financially and emotionally.  cof


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 9, 2013)

It was a couple of weeks ago when I was playing football. It doesn't hurt necessarily but I could see it's effect comparing to me in my prime when I was barely smoking. I know what you're getting at though. It's quitting time on this nicotine shit. Today starts a real attempt at quitting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Dude this makes me unbeleiveably happy to hear. I went through a funk for a couple years, 2007-2009, things just weren't working out. I mean, I wasn't messing anything up... just seemed to be in a waiting patern flying in circles, not getting anywhere. I wasn't depressed, but I wasn't happy or satisfied. Just blah. I felt like you were in a similar place. And just the sound of your voice now I can hear a different outlook. I can feel you stepping back into the awesome person you've always been. As much as it must feel good to you... I'm really happy for the people around you. Peeps like us are special to our loved ones, and they key off our ways of being alot. If we think stuff isn't going to work out, other folks buy into that. If we are all about making things happen, everyone else gets on board.
> 
> I'm stoked for your girl, mom, sis , bro, and all the kids you take care of. They are getting their T back.
> 
> ...


Ok So yea, i think i was having a pre- midlife crisis. same as you flying n circles but mine more like a coaster. Jut had to have the life spoken into me. As far as the sis in law ive had to wipe my hands clean there is not much help i can do with her, her five kids n a baby daddy that ain't worth a damn. you just cant help those who wont help themselves, and i'm working on me right now. as far as the baby twins, they are good off breathing machines, nobody is sure or cares about their mental functioning and the baby girl has liver problems. as much as i want to save them, and have even offered to keep them.. i cant pull the trigger on that decision.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

When you guys toke then do roll them pure? Do they have trouble burning? And fuck me you must go through shit loads of bud, no?

i know there are other ways ie pipe,bowl, bong, vape etc, but what about joints?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok So yea, i think i was having a pre- midlife crisis. same as you flying n circles but mine more like a coaster. Jut had to have the life spoken into me. As far as the sis in law ive had to wipe my hands clean there is not much help i can do with her, her five kids n a baby daddy that ain't worth a damn. *you just cant help those who wont help themselves*, and i'm working on me right now. as far as the baby twins, they are good off breathing machines, nobody is sure or cares about their mental functioning and the baby girl has liver problems. as much as i want to save them, and have even offered to keep them.. i cant pull the trigger on that decision.


Thats the truth. I'm glad you are working on you. Like they say in the airplanes... always secure your oxygen mask first... then help those around you. What they don't mention is if the person sitting next to you is an idiot and is fighting you to put the oxygen mask on, you should leave that person to die while you rescue yourself. 

Or something like that.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 9, 2013)

Glass....either spoon or bong. cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> When you guys toke then do roll them pure? Do they have trouble burning? And fuck me you must go through shit loads of bud, no?
> 
> i know there are other ways ie pipe,bowl, bong, vape etc, but what about joints?


What you talking about mate? Lol.. did I miss something? If you're talking about cigs I don't know if anyone rolls their own... most likely Marlboro or some other pack.

EDIT: I smoke out a bubbler. Or a glass spoon type pipe. Only glass for me. I like the bubbler cuz it seems to be the best at efficiently burning the bud. Feel like I get the most band for the buck.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

He's talking about splifs jig haha. Most Americans smoke 100% bud joints. I love me a fat j, shiz I'm gonna roll one right now! And no, I don't have issues with burning evenly,,, if its rolled right 

and yes it's runs through bud, but that's why we grow it lol a full joint will keep me high for a few hours


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm on about joints. Like I take a rizla, bed it with a bit of cig or baccy then weed then a tiny bit more cig on top and roll, I smoke about 8 a day, but want to cut nicotine out, but when I roll a pure one they don't smoke properly. 

Ive been smoking and rolling this way for 17 yrs. I've tried other methods but I just prefer a joint!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2013)

I smoke with what is available. I used apples for years. They actually make a
cool, clean, and nice tasting pipe. 

...but I wanted to chime in with this 'Merican's support of the Ole Fat Boy (hooter).

A joint has a way of conveying the flavor of a bud that I will always appreciate.

If I had to choose one method, then a nice glass bubbler would be my pick.

I would like to get an erl rig some day.

JD


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

I have never smoked a J with tobacco. thats a UK thing right? I guess if you consider the fact that i only smoke blunts i do still smoke tobacco.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 9, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Yeah I'm on about joints. Like I take a rizla, bed it with a bit of cig or baccy then weed then a tiny bit more cig on top and roll, I smoke about 8 a day, but want to cut nicotine out, but when I roll a pure one they don't smoke properly.
> 
> Ive been smoking and rolling this way for 17 yrs. I've tried other methods but I just prefer a joint!


Keep the sugar leaf from your harvests instead of hashing it. Mix the bud with that instead of tobacco


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh yeah jig, I've finished the designs unless there is anything else you need me to alter and amend. Ill throw up a screen shot in a min, and if they are cool ill get the files sent over to you, I won't be able to sort anything out until the end of the month so no rush anyways. Again thanks dude, they are gonna be awesome.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Here we go dude. 


Hope that's cool?

Stay High.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2013)

I love a good bubbler, or bong however because of conveniance I often times smoke blunts, and sometimes lately joints. I will give ya that joints taste 100x better then blunt, but they don't always burn quite right for me which is why I don't roll them often. Lately I've been getting better at it. Sadly if I want to cruise and smoke, I'm not taking a bubbler with me, and if I've got a few of people smoking with me it find a blunt or joint is just easier to pass, and not worry they are gonna drop it. I've got one friend I'm scared every time I hand him my bong. Javadog I was >..< close to buying an oil rig the other week.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

90% of my toking is from a pipe. 

I really never liked blunts.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2013)

Woot... got a gang of shit from the ladies at the baby shower. Good times. I'm about to smoke a bubbler load and chill.  Hope the day is well for you all. HHB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

glad you had fun. were you the Lone wolf ? or other men came?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 9, 2013)

You didn't get a bouncer did you? I'm getting that packed up this week for ya , well for the little girl.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2013)

I was the only guy. Wasn't too bad though. Couple of pretty gals there and one of them had quite the low cut dress. It was pretty cool... I enjoy the ladies' company. Pretty blown away with how much stuff we got. I mean, it wasn't boat loads or anything, but for people I had never met before it was awesome. These were the gals from my wife's choir. The house we had it at was lush. Pretty amazing place.

Mom in law is starting to drive me nuts now. Haha... it's about time to go home.  Love you though.   Me and my wife are starting to get snippy with each other, and it's not cuz us. lol. All good though. I miss her when she's gone.

The plants are doing alright. Haven't killed any more of them and they are actually looking quite happy. They have super shiny leaves.. reminds me of Dst's plants. Just the shiny leaves... beyond that he don't grow such sad looking things.

Oh... another great thing. My good friend in London... the one I stay with when I travel there. He's pregnant with his first too. Turning 40 in Dec. Well it's his lady that's pregnant but you know what I mean. He actually picked up an engagement ring in the morning and found out lady was preggo that afternoon.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad you had fun! HH to the B to the G!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Pretty cool jig, i like bein around the ladies too. sometimes i get too involved in the conversations. As far as In-Laws, mine have yours beat, by a Loooooonnnnngggggg shot, hell if my girl wasnt so great i'd leave because of her fam. Her mom and i are not getting along, well really just her mom doesn't like me at the moment. But as i mentioned before her mom is bipolar/schizo, so i understand why she can change but damn sometimes she can be hurtful to mea and her own kids and family. But the last time we went over ther she was telling my lady she needs a real man, and then she looked at me and said with this crazy ass look "WTF YOU LOOKIN AT", " thats right she needs a real real man" and then asked my lady if i beat on her and told her to stab me in my sleep, and then i got in the car told my lady lets go, her mom is chasig the car, (only 5mph in reverse) talking about " You aint shit but a faggot like your brother" my bro is gay but she has never met him. she said im a male prostitute, lol. And that i watch gay porno all day. It was funny but at the same time i hate being hated for no reason, and i hate the position it puts my girl in, because the rest of her fam is cool with me but now i refuse to go to family functions ever since her mom got back out of mental health. My girl wants her to apologize and she wont i want us to get along for my girls sake. I have done too mcuh for them even as much as paying their bills for her to treat me like that. OH Well, i always thought the in-laws thing was a joke, not true. 
On the opposite side of things, my great grandmother and my grandmother came down from jersey to visit, they love my girl its so opposite, but so are our families. And the sad thing is, i would never want her mom to meet my fam, not that my family is judgmental but her mom has no manners or filter. So if there is a wedding i would rather have no ppl than her mom be there. And as far as kids we agreed her mom will never watch our children sorry for the essay, this must really bother me huh?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2013)

No worries Try.

My Monster-in-Law is out of her mind too.

She met my parents when my wife and I were graduating from 
college many years ago now. She snapped my Pop about something.
He is very cool. He just made a mental note and that was that.

JD


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

I must be lucky, my in(out)laws are cool, I even get included in "the children email updates" now....

Wee update from the scan, yup, my son likes to grab his penis!!! It's official, my wife has a permanent cock in her, lmfao....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

Hehehe.... read that over there. Makes uncle jig real proud.  When I was 5 my dad told me if I didn't quit playing with it, it was gonna fall off. I didn't believe him and kept at it. Lol. You're little boy is showing signs of greatness already!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

JD... you study math? I used to. Need any books?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

dude your already putting them to great use lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

DST said:


> I must be lucky, my in(out)laws are cool, I even get included in "the children email updates" now....
> 
> Wee update from the scan, yup, my son likes to grab his penis!!! It's official, my wife has a permanent cock in her, lmfao....


Lol, my fam include my girl in those emails and FB updates. And grabbing of the cock is a sign of greatness like jig said, well all the greats do it.


jigfresh said:


> Hehehe.... read that over there. Makes uncle jig real proud.  When I was 5 my dad told me if I didn't quit playing with it, it was gonna fall off. I didn't believe him and kept at it. Lol. You're little boy is showing signs of greatness already!!!


Wow, glad thats not true i'm sure it'd affect the population something serious.

are you guys getting 3d and 4d ultrasounds? i had a 4d when my "son" was trapped in that bitch for 9 months.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> JD... you study math? I used to. Need any books?
> 
> View attachment 2693859View attachment 2693860


Thats allot of rolling paper!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude your already putting them to great use lmao



lol. Thats about all they are good for. jkjk math is important,,, but when have you really needed all that fancy math? Yes fancy math is a real form of math and its soooo unnecessary for 90% of us!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

dude you have no idea i work for a maths software company hahahaha. functional maths yeah great. high end is pointless unless your off to nasa or an engineering job designing skyscrapers for earthquake zones n shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you have no idea i work for a maths software company hahahaha. functional maths yeah great. high end is pointless unless your off to nasa or an engineering job designing skyscrapers for earthquake zones n shit.


i knew i was right in highschool, i made a 13 out of 100 in math. I was asked why i didnt apply myself, isaid " i won't need it in my profession, hell you dont use it in yours" to my teacher.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Math FTF! (for the FAIL)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

lot of folks say that stuff T but you use a lot of stuff you just don't realise it. algebra for example. when your weighing up those 2 for 3 deals in the market buying brews n shit. my favourite bit is fibonacci's golden rule. that shit is everywhere, especially weed. every blade, node and seed check it. i look at all sorts of trees structure with new eyes lol. sad i know hahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, Ok well i assume i will be getting into math very soon for school again. I wasnt bad at it, just "never applied" . My nickname throughout HS was narcolepsy. But i am smart just school was boring, luckily for better or worse i finished two years early. but math as a major or a job im not sure i could do.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lot of folks say that stuff T but you use a lot of stuff you just don't realise it. algebra for example. when your weighing up those 2 for 3 deals in the market buying brews n shit. my favourite bit is fibonacci's golden rule. that shit is everywhere, especially weed. every blade, node and seed check it. i look at all sorts of trees structure with new eyes lol. sad i know hahah






​The power of limits.... Sooo awesome.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

<< more of my style


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

Hit me up if you need access to a good course free T


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ​The power of limits.... Sooo awesome.


My mom's an artist, a few years ago she got obsessed with this for a while, collected a huge amount of natural things as kindof installation pieces and drew and observed the patterns, hundreds of bird's nests and sticks and such around the house, it was crazy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> ​The power of limits.... Sooo awesome.


Blows my mind who.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 10, 2013)

I love this topic, starting with Fibonacci, sacred geometry is amazing!
[video=youtube_share;rx31y1KKK3E]http://youtu.be/rx31y1KKK3E[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

The "Friendly Intro to Number Theory" looks to be an enjoyable read.

I supposed that, of those, Functional Analysis hit closest to me. I focused
on Numerical Analysis, mostly schemes to solve systems of differential
equations.

Number Theory is pure math and can be fun.....casting out 3's, card tricks, etc

"The Power Of Limits" sounds fascinating.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

All this talk about math has given me an intellectual boner.  Off to the airport to drop off mom #2.

Oh... and who you said about higher math being unnecessary for 90% of us. I think that would apply to the stuff you learn to get a bachelors in math. The stuff I was studying was useless to 99.999999999999999999999% of people. Not even nasa engineers need to know the shit I was learning, or at least preparing to learn. Basically numerical masturbation that very well could lead to miraculous findings.

You guys get your mind blown now... imagine going real deep down that rabbit hole. You got absolutely NO IDEA how deep numbers get. There are some wild relationships. I feel that if you know science well enough, deep enough, there are 'coincidences' or patterns that make belief in a higher power undeniable.

And LOL... Obsessive artistry FTW. Moms collecting birds nests again!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 10, 2013)

Jig completely outta left field, but do you know anywhere to get GGG banana puff seeds? Them bitches are ghost everywhere I look.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> All this talk about math has given me an intellectual boner.  Off to the airport to drop off mom #2.
> 
> Oh... and who you said about higher math being unnecessary for 90% of us. I think that would apply to the stuff you learn to get a bachelors in math. The stuff I was studying was useless to 99.999999999999999999999% of people. Not even nasa engineers need to know the shit I was learning, or at least preparing to learn. Basically numerical masturbation that very well could lead to miraculous findings.
> 
> ...


Now i'm mindblown. like i always see numbers, but i never , ever associate numbers with science lol .i fucking love science i hate math, go figure. but like as far as the universe and secrets im not sure where math really has its place, what could it help, and i wonder how all these math types came about.... now i'm mind blown!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

i've got a mate who's a construction worker/ scaffolder to us limey's who's a maths brainbox. he's a walking paradox. tried to explain the number E to me the other week lmao my mind was shredded.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2013)

On another note 2 + 2 = tomato 








Thats about as far as I take it ahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok, another minblowing(maybe not) non weed related question? For the fathers/future fathers mainly. Do you think the name of your child or the name you choose affect the childs personality? Like naming a boy Prince, or Captain lol. I feel like most people "act" like there name. and a lot of time people with the same names act alike, or especially people who look alike.. lol ok im going over board i think sobriety is getting to me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Now i'm mindblown. like i always see numbers, but i never , ever associate numbers with science lol .i fucking love science i hate math, go figure. but like as far as the universe and secrets im not sure where math really has its place, what could it help, and i wonder how all these math types came about.... now i'm mind blown!


Math doesn't have to do with science. It is the language science speaks in. It 'is' science. It's the ground scientific discovery is built upon. Geometry is built into the physical rules we experience in our version of reality. Mathematical concepts aren't invented, they are discovered.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

About the names 100% I believe names shape who you are. I take naming out little one very seriously for that reason. I feel a huge part of who I am is because of what my dad decided to name me. I think you can determine what your kid will be able to accomplish by giving them the name you do.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> About the names 100% I believe names shape who you are. I take naming out little one very seriously for that reason. I feel a huge part of who I am is because of what my dad decided to name me. I think you can determine what your kid will be able to accomplish by giving them the name you do.


Yea, it kinda dawned on me watchin football last season. lol. But i agree 100%


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2013)

Little mans a wanker just like his dad lmao.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2013)

names are important......[video=youtube_share;WOHPuY88Ry4]http://youtu.be/WOHPuY88Ry4[/video] cof


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 10, 2013)

What was that study Penn & Teller cited on Bullshit... 
No, no, it was "Freakonomics"! They mentioned the case of a guy who named his first son "Winner" and his second son "Loser".
Loser ended up being very successful in all measurements of success, while "Winner" became a recidivist reprobate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Gamberro said:


> What was that study Penn & Teller cited on Bullshit...
> No, no, it was "Freakonomics"! They mentioned the case of a guy who named his first son "Winner" and his second son "Loser".
> Loser ended up being very successful in all measurements of success, while "Winner" became a recidivist reprobate.


Lmfao, My homie named his song " Gator".. I have cousin named "LilShyne" His pops is " Shyne" real name too.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

How about the ball player "Bastardo". He must be one tough hombre (see the J. Cash song above ;0).

I recall the football player named Fair Hooker. He played for the Bengals. (US Football)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I came late to a cool conversation.....just thought I'd add that I've always loved geometry and the relationships within our universe. I've never studied it beyond high school, but thoroughly enjoyed the video(s) on that sacred geometry. I thought the guy doing it did a great job of spelling out the basics in a very understandable manner. I think I could really enjoy taking classes on that kind of stuff, just could never afford to take classes just for the fun of it, and would prolly have to take trig classes, and calculus classes to understand the deeper shit, and I have no desire to do that. I do really want to try to get some sort of botany, or agricultural science degree to help me step up my game, and bring more to the table in life!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a series that introduces university level physics, called The Mechanical Universe

If you can take the time to watch these, they are a great introduction
to many places where math has impacted our understanding on the universe.

Think of it as attending lecture from home.

It still airs where I am, on PBS, as it was paid for by the Annenberg Foundation,
and can be purchased on DVD (I have it....ouch! It is not cheap)

Take care,

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2013)

Thats pretty interesting I'm gonna have to see if I can find a way to watch it.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2013)

Funny, I just watched a comedian talking about the words "math" and "maths", and I also watched a snipit on the lovely NSA and their metadata/information gathering and how quickly you can cross reference people....so tell me, who comes from the UK and who comes from the USA?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 10, 2013)

3 years of pre algebra was enough for me


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

I saw my baby move today. That was a first. Kinda freaky, it's officially 'alien' time. Somethings just bound to poke its head out my wife stomach, open its mouth and have another little creature inside.

We took 'Maternaty pictures' today. I felt a bit like a tool, but I guess it was OK. I got really high tonight and am still there. Good times. going to catch up on a lot of stuff tomorrow, I'm pretty excited.

I've been thinking about your discovery all day D. I'm so thrilled for you. Just over the moon. Your own little vert.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, why feel like a tool? was it one of those you laying your head on her tummy pics?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorta like that. There were just some poses that were quite un-natural feeling. My mom will love the pics, and so will my wife. I suppose I will like them, but I'm more for real life kinda pics. Some were artistic looking, or should be, we didn't see anything right there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, this is what i had in mind. Longer hair of course


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll ask permission to post a couple when we get them.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2013)

I was thinking something more like this


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 11, 2013)

Maternity pics are where it's at, how else do you show people you're badass enough to grope your half-naked significant other in front of strangers with black and white photography? Sorry I feel like runon sentences, been reading a lot of Kerouac.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I was thinking something more like this
> View attachment 2694871


Lol, Chaka had it been up to jig im sure this could of happened. i dont really see jig turning down an opportunity to much of anything.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

hahaha chaka,,, thats just a naked dude,,, nothing to do with babies lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

You totally missed it whodat. Naked dudes MAKE babies, hahaha.

And yeah T, you got me 100% pinned. I don't turn down many opportunities. If someone's down to offer something, I'm down to try.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I wanted 2 naked people on a bearskin but how could I pass up Burt!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh damn. Hahah. I'm sure the pics will come out well mane. I always thought posed photography was awkward to begin with. There was nothing nature about it. Hold this position or that one. I'm more for the natural pics as well. Either way they'll be good though dude.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You totally missed it whodat. Naked dudes MAKE babies, hahaha.
> 
> And yeah T, you got me 100% pinned. I don't turn down many opportunities. If someone's down to offer something, I'm down to try.


after i heard you were a Germaphobe doing a mud run i knew. the right person could probably convince you to wrestle alligators.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

missed the target on the germaphobe. Not really phobic of much. I eat stuff off the ground and don't wash my hands all the time. Keeps me healthy. I'm one of those types. Too much actibacteria makes the bacteria thrive.

I'd wrestle a gator. As long as I thought the gator was having a good time. I use to watch that show Wild Boyz and wish I could try all that stuff. Haha.

I cleaned my bubbler last night and Oh WOW I got high from the last bowl last night and the first this morning. WOOT.

30 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!! Thanks so much everyone for helping me/ us get through this pregnancy. Means a lot.

Haha... wife just read from her version of the 600... the august mothers board... one lady just posted she ate 18 cupcakes for breakfast. Lol... she said "i figured if you licked off the icing first it was like a muffin... and 18 muffins aren't bad". never mind you licked off the icing... and it's not a muffin. Crazy prenant ladies. It's a kick hearing all the stories.

One tip to anyone that will have a prenant wife in the future... don't tell her she's chubby. Not my mistake, I wouldn't make that one... but some dude did. Not the best.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol, D had me under the impression there would be no dirt under those nails lol, guess i was wrong. 6 more weeks to go, eh? im super stoked for you to get to have this experience. im all excited and shit, lol. but really i am excited for you.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yeah....and never ask a woman if she is expecting, unless you 
see a baby half way out of her.

She might have already delivered. 

This is not a good place to be.

:0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm with you there JD! 

WOOT 30 weeks!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yea, make sure you got some overnite bags packed, hoping she goes full term, but just in case ya know?


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah shoot Jig, you and Chaka have some sad looking seedlings. It's okay, it the summer of bad seedlings apparently, mine are all healthy, but by far more stretched out than some of the worst cases I've seen on here on RIU. On another note, all my other plants all had great starts and I have a super bitching sweet clone farm going on. Let me know if you ever want a few cuts, they are healthy and well rooted, I can get them to you in any medium because I root them in neoprene collars, you could plug them straight into your DWC system. We've both seen the cuts available on the mountain, and all mine look a billion times better than the dispensary clones up in Big Bear.

Dammit Jig, just smoke my weed already!! Hahahaha


----------



## supchaka (Jun 11, 2013)

It's actually 40 weeks. I used to call my wife butterball with our last child, she didn't seem to mind much.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah....they even come with the little button that pops
up when it is ready to come out of the oven.

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> missed the target on the germaphobe. Not really phobic of much. I eat stuff off the ground and don't wash my hands all the time. Keeps me healthy. I'm one of those types. Too much actibacteria makes the bacteria thrive.
> *Im the same way but I always wash when preparing or eating food. I do have to wash my hands allot though because I handle lots of shit.*
> I'd wrestle a gator. As long as I thought the gator was having a good time. I use to watch that show Wild Boyz and wish I could try all that stuff. Haha.
> *You are fukin insane. Bat shit grazy,,, oh hey might make a tea out of you! haha*
> ...






*look wert I dun did deir!*


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

Huh there is no one in here, I can type around naked,,, not going to but I could! 
Whats up jig? are the seedlings looking any better?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2013)

Some of them. I took pics, but I'm exhausted. Up early for a baby appt. The foundation is nearly complete. Seriously hate concrete by about now lol. 115 bags used so far. Only 30 or so left to go. Laid the last brick yesterday. Woot. Lumber here tomorrow. Windows here next friday. Grrr... bad timing on the windows.

If you are waiting to hear from me... I apologize. I have 5 tabs open with messages to me... going to get to them today.

I'll post the pics too. 

Getting stuff done feels nice... but I don't have the energy to share it all with you guys and that makes me sad. What's the point of doing stuff if you can't share it with your friends???

Oh, haha... I had the thought to post my project on a diy forum. Lol... they are just as much drama as RIU, just different drama. Mostly they yell about people doing stuff wrong and not getting permits. They think you are the devil if you don't get a permit. Whatever. Fuck em.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

Jig if you can mix 150 bags of rete you can post a lil update! haha jk bro trust me I know where your coming from. The point of doing something is because in the end its just the thing to do, weather you get to share it or not. We will all see eventually!


There different forums sound funny. Are there any builder trolls? haha I wonder how they go about it.


HHBizzle!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2013)

They prolly make fun of how people cut their boards, or hammer their nails ex: (I made this up) "god did you guys see that new member Jig something, what a DYIer not getting permits, planning on selling his concrete mixer.....only noobs sell their tools", or "you see that new guy 'hardhammerpounder', I bet he only uses a 8oz hammer, he's prolly never really framed a house bwahahaha, whatch how he remodels this bathrooms its gonna be totally out of square.".....maybe "hey guys I just wanted to post this thread about mixing your own concrete, I've been doing it for 25years, and the only way I mix concrete is with my own piss. The guys at lowes don't want you to know about it but it makes your concrete 30% stronger if you use piss instead of water." I bet all the new threads are things like "how do I miter cut this board", "whats the best size nail to start "this" project with(no pictures included)?", "can anyone tell me which brand of liquid nails has the highest holding power?"

Hehe ok I'm done I was just trying to think of some good cross overs .


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

*"HELP MY HOUSE IS DYING!!!!!"




*#noob


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> *"HELP MY HOUSE IS DYING!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .....you must be talking about my house. cof


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 13, 2013)

What's a hammer? 

How do you square off an area?

where can I get a board stretcher? (I used to build docks and told my helper to grab me the board stretcher. Funniest shit ever watching him look all over the truck and trailer for it to realize 10 minutes later no tool called a board stretcher exists.)


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2013)

They usually invlove fighting amongst members. OP: I have 2x6 rafters and I don't feel like making birds mouth cuts. Can I just nail them to the joists?
Guy 1: if its only a garage and the span is less than 15 feet you can do that. Id get some simpson ties A25. We do it all the time here in the pacific north west.
Guy 2: guy 1 can you explain why you wouldn't follow protocol for cutting the reafters. Are you really that lazy. How hard is it to use a saw. Maybe you guys up in the pnw haven't heard about saws yet.
Guy 3: if both of you gus look the OP is from the south and if he doesn't fasten down the roof it will fly off.
OP: I'm from southern california not the south. So I guess I can just nail them to the joists???
Guy 1: fuck off guy 2. You don't need to make bm cuts for a tiny little shed. We don't waste our or other peoples time up here so go ahead and cut everything you see and keep being a dick.
Guy 4: I hate how lazy people are, just cut the rafters is it rrally that hard to cut a few boards. If you want to do a shitty job feel free, but don't be wasting our time on this forum.
OP: you guys need to smoke some weed and chill the fuck out.

We are at the doc right now. Talking about braxton hicks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

most common question.....

Is my house done yet?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 13, 2013)

My ex had pre-eclampsia and branson hicks contractions on our second. He ended up being a c-section. I made the mistake of looking during the extraction, I have a strong constitution mind you, and I just about took a dive on that one. I remember there being some dietary stuff that helped but I don't remember what it was. That was a long time ago.... now I feel old..... lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 13, 2013)

"Iv got termites!!!" 

"all my paint is turning yellow and falling off!"


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

I have started building my own house. How much do you think I could get for it? (pic with a plot of land and 3 bricks).

Had a real good giggle at the house posts folks, too funny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

real estate guy fucked me my land is only 3.8 acres not the full 4 [email protected]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

So just got back from the doctors. It was for my back. HOLY SHIT the fucker took a chunk of me bigger than a large grape. I thought it was gonna be a little off the top. Seriously couldn't believe when he showed me. I yelled. He's like, you wanna take a look at the sample. I look over, think its one of the bits floating around the huge bit that is my back. Then I notice the big thing and gave a little WOAH haha... I surprised them.

Fun bit was the fire alarm went off right in the middle of surgery. They just said don't worry. As I'm all cut open with every other person fleeing the building.

 I'm in no pain, but in a decidedly bad mood because I miss the part of me that's gone.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

<<<<<< on a posting streak

[youtube]H8iRsWOa6DU[/youtube]

Gotta get some energy... lots to do today. Repotting plants, finishing concrete, moving lumber, not ripping my stitches out. It's on.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

lol, atleast it was exciting  glad your good though.
Your doing all this with your back jacked up? Your like Mike Tyson!!!

[video=youtube;Lo99ECSTd3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo99ECSTd3o[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

Get at it Jig!
[video=youtube;jkhpZoPOfZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=jkhpZoPOfZI#at=47[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

I love that ali video.

I'm no historian... but I would be willing to say that Ali was the greatest of all time. And I don't mean boxer... I mean he did what he did better than anyone doing what they did. Sports wise at least.

Jim Brown and Barry Bonds are the others up there for me. Yeah yeah I know bonds was as juiced as Big Lurch, but dude was probably the best to ever play.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pretty cool jig, i like bein around the ladies too. sometimes i get too involved in the conversations. As far as In-Laws, mine have yours beat, by a Loooooonnnnngggggg shot, hell if my girl wasnt so great i'd leave because of her fam. Her mom and i are not getting along, well really just her mom doesn't like me at the moment. But as i mentioned before her mom is bipolar/schizo, so i understand why she can change but damn sometimes she can be hurtful to mea and her own kids and family. But the last time we went over ther she was telling my lady she needs a real man, and then she looked at me and said with this crazy ass look "WTF YOU LOOKIN AT", " thats right she needs a real real man" and then asked my lady if i beat on her and told her to stab me in my sleep, and then i got in the car told my lady lets go, her mom is chasig the car, (only 5mph in reverse) talking about " You aint shit but a faggot like your brother" my bro is gay but she has never met him. she said im a male prostitute, lol. And that i watch gay porno all day. It was funny but at the same time i hate being hated for no reason, and i hate the position it puts my girl in, because the rest of her fam is cool with me but now i refuse to go to family functions ever since her mom got back out of mental health. My girl wants her to apologize and she wont i want us to get along for my girls sake. I have done too mcuh for them even as much as paying their bills for her to treat me like that. OH Well, i always thought the in-laws thing was a joke, not true.
> On the opposite side of things, my great grandmother and my grandmother came down from jersey to visit, they love my girl its so opposite, but so are our families. And the sad thing is, i would never want her mom to meet my fam, not that my family is judgmental but her mom has no manners or filter. So if there is a wedding i would rather have no ppl than her mom be there. And as far as kids we agreed her mom will never watch our children sorry for the essay, this must really bother me huh?


Not nearly the same thing, but my ex gf's mom was strait nuts as well. The first time I met her she said, "I don't like him" like I wasn't right there... just us 3 in an otherwise silent room. "He looks like trash. I like Keenan" her last boyfriend. She got crazier as time went on. At some point I won her over and then she would talk shit to her daughter for not treating me better ??? I had to break up physical fights between mom and gf... mom and sis... mom and other sis... mom vs sis & sis... sis vs sis & sis... only one time was it three people all fighting eachother. Mom vs sis vs gf. WooT... that shit was exciting. Made me really glad for my next gf's parents. More on this later in the post.



Javadog said:


> No worries Try.
> 
> My Monster-in-Law is out of her mind too.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of a time my gf's mom came over to the house while I wasn't there. Not sure why she and my gf were there and I wasn't, but there were. The mom started asking my dad questions about cars. He is a mechanic. Not exactly sure what happened, but it wasn't surprising to me to find out a fistfight nearly broke out. Some bad shit was said, and after that my dad was never the same as long as I was with that chick. I think he was scared as anything I'd marry her, or knock her up, and he'd be stuck with that bitch in the family forever. Hahaha... my dad strait called her a crazy fucking bitch or something like that and said get the fuck out of my house before something happens. Hahahaha... if you knew my dad that would be funny to think of.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, my fam include my girl in those emails and FB updates. And grabbing of the cock is a sign of greatness like jig said, well all the greats do it.
> 
> Wow, glad thats not true i'm sure it'd affect the population something serious.
> 
> are you guys getting 3d and 4d ultrasounds? i had a 4d when my "son" was trapped in that bitch for 9 months.


Seriously though... if you don't touch yourself a lot I'm not sure I trust you, lol.

We just got one 3d ultrasound and it looked freaky. Looked like the stay puffed marshmallow man. That was many weeks ago. Don't think we'll do anymore. Just freaks me out really.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, Ok well i assume i will be getting into math very soon for school again. I wasnt bad at it, just "never applied" . My nickname throughout HS was narcolepsy. But i am smart just school was boring, luckily for better or worse i finished two years early. but math as a major or a job im not sure i could do.


I was the same in HS. I was/ am smart so I could breeze through with no application of myself. Got to college and was like, WTF... you mean I have to study to get an A? I got all A's... 4.2 gpa in HS. Got either one or two A's in my 6 years of college. GPA 2.8 or so. 

However since going back as an adult and giving a shit... I'm a great student. A, A, B+ so far in arabic 1, 2, and calc 1. 

For real T, if you want some math help, let me know.



Gamberro said:


> My mom's an artist, a few years ago she got obsessed with this for a while, collected a huge amount of natural things as kindof installation pieces and drew and observed the patterns, hundreds of bird's nests and sticks and such around the house, it was crazy.


What kinda art does you mom do? I think artists are facinating. I feel as though they are the people we all wish we could be. Not that we all want to be artists, but we all want to follow the beauty we see in the world, but we end up doing other shit most of the time. Props to her.



colocowboy said:


> I love this topic, starting with Fibonacci, sacred geometry is amazing!
> [video=youtube_share;rx31y1KKK3E]http://youtu.be/rx31y1KKK3E[/video]


I still need to watch this. I'm sure I'm going to love it.  So thanks in advance for posting. 



Javadog said:


> The "Friendly Intro to Number Theory" looks to be an enjoyable read.
> 
> I supposed that, of those, Functional Analysis hit closest to me. I focused
> on Numerical Analysis, mostly schemes to solve systems of differential
> ...


So did you just study math in school... or do you actually do something with it now (or before). I was more into the theoretical side of things. Not the biggest fan of analysis. I was pretty good at it though. Let me know if you want to check out any of my books... I have more and I don't know what to do with them. Don't want to cast them out as I might still be a math professor one day. I think I'm going to start an education degree soon. Fulfill my destiny to have kids love and understand math and science.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Now i'm mindblown. like i always see numbers, but i never , ever associate numbers with science lol .i fucking love science i hate math, go figure. but like as far as the universe and secrets im not sure where math really has its place, what could it help, and i wonder how all these math types came about.... now i'm mind blown!


Not sure if you read books or not (not trying to be funny... I don't read books for anything)... one book I thought was super aweomse was "The Tao of Physics - Fritjof Capra". Some trippy shit going on in the universe. The probably got it on audiobook at your local library too.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've got a mate who's a construction worker/ scaffolder to us limey's who's a maths brainbox. he's a walking paradox. tried to explain the number E to me the other week lmao my mind was shredded.


Speaking of E. Stuff like that is why I love math... it's like doing acid... without doing acid... and you can trip on crazy concepts indefinitely. Just mind blowing all of it. E is like magic that just naturally exists/ is innate to our form of reality. C R A Z Y !!!



curious old fart said:


> names are important......**clipped video - johnny cash - boy named sue** cof


Always loved this song. Makes me think of my dad a bit. Only instead of a name, he was just an asshole. Kinda toughened me up for the real world. Made me a man. (that's debatable I guess  )



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmfao, My homie named his song " Gator".. I have cousin named "LilShyne" His pops is " Shyne" real name too.


I like Gator. Not sure what that kid is gonna do with his life, but I bet he's trouble.



Javadog said:


> There is a series that introduces university level physics, called The Mechanical Universe
> 
> If you can take the time to watch these, they are a great introduction
> to many places where math has impacted our understanding on the universe.
> ...


Not sure how you feel about copyright infringment, but if you wouldn't mind I'd love a copy. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, this is what i had in mind. Longer hair of course





supchaka said:


> I was thinking something more like this


I forgot to ask wife, but we got some of the pics back. They are on facebook if we are friends. And if we aren't, FUCK YOU! Sorry... just kidding. Totally not like me to say something like that, but it felt good. hahaha.  I swear, I was only kdding.



Gamberro said:


> Maternity pics are where it's at, how else do you show people you're badass enough to grope your half-naked significant other in front of strangers with black and white photography? Sorry I feel like runon sentences, been reading a lot of Kerouac.....


Haha... and I was proving it big time. I even carried my wife's purse from location to location.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, Chaka had it been up to jig im sure this could of happened. i dont really see jig turning down an opportunity to much of anything.


I seriously love that you said this. There are a few things about myself that I know for certain. I know I love animals, I know I am sensitive, I know I'm an asshole, and I know I'm down for anything. I like people knowing who I am, and so you saying this really has me feel like you know me. And that makes me happy.

I feel that all we really want to be in this life is known. I enjoy knowing you guys and enjoy you knowing me. Some of the emails I get from you guys really touch me because I can tell you know what I like and who I am. Means a lot. More than I would have thought possible from a message board.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> after i heard you were a Germaphobe doing a mud run i knew. the right person could probably convince you to wrestle alligators.


I'm so curious as to what was said that gave you that impression. I bet he was just trying to point out how much of a pussy I am, and you mixed that up with germaphobe. Just cuz I brush my hair and file my nails all the time doesn't make me scared of dirt.  Just very feminine.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, D had me under the impression there would be no dirt under those nails lol, guess i was wrong. 6 more weeks to go, eh? im super stoked for you to get to have this experience. im all excited and shit, lol. but really i am excited for you.


Thanks for the excitement. It means a lot.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh yea, make sure you got some overnite bags packed, hoping she goes full term, but just in case ya know?


We have had a bag packed for a couple weeks. When I read this post I was going out the door to go out for the night. We took the second car we normally don't drive, so my wife had me move the bag over. It's as if you were reading out minds. Get outta my head T! haha



Jozikins said:


> Ah shoot Jig, you and Chaka have some sad looking seedlings. It's okay, it the summer of bad seedlings apparently, mine are all healthy, but by far more stretched out than some of the worst cases I've seen on here on RIU. On another note, all my other plants all had great starts and I have a super bitching sweet clone farm going on. Let me know if you ever want a few cuts, they are healthy and well rooted, I can get them to you in any medium because I root them in neoprene collars, you could plug them straight into your DWC system. We've both seen the cuts available on the mountain, and all mine look a billion times better than the dispensary clones up in Big Bear.
> 
> Dammit Jig, just smoke my weed already!! Hahahaha


I'm so out of the loop. I've never seen pot grown on the mountain. Never seen a clone from up here. Never seen a plant growing. Never smoked with a single person up here. I stay to myself like you wouldn't believe. That's why I love this internet thing so much. My wife won't let me meet anyone, or drive anywhere weed related. She things they'll spot our car and find us and break in for my grow. I tell her no one wants my little plants, but she's not hearing it. She says I get to grow... that's good enough. So I keep the waters calm.

All that said... I'm still holding some banana og for you to try.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

I bought a framing nailer... I would suggest stepping the fuck back.


Pretty much done with the blocks. Just need to concrete in a little more. This was from a couple days ago. The lumber got here this afternoon. Lots of wood!


Cute and Giant puppy at Petsmart getting groomed. So fluffy!!!!


PLANTS


Grape Kush


Psycho Killer


Plushberry cross


OG Kush


And there is also a J1der and a caseyband.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol, damn jig you sure can type a lot. I'm almost fully moved into this apartment, its pretty nice and relaxing all I need now is some smoke, but I'm not into going out looking for bud. Hope you and yours are good man, catch up w/ you later.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing "jig must type really fast" Im sure he typed it faster than I was able to read it lol


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

fluffy, hahahha. stop being such a big jessy.

J, me and you need to go out and have a proper lads night! no knitting needles allowed, lmfao

big rrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeespect to the Jiggle!

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

I correct myself,, You and I.......


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

Grammer... grammer... We don't need no stinking grammer!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

hello mate, missing ya bru ya wee skinny wench


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't wait to see ya again too my bru.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

You must be like Popeye what with all the heavy lifting and shifting ya been doing. Sheesh, if only ya cut yer hair and bum fluff, you could be a Billabong model, bwahahahahahahhaa......


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

But seriously you should see my arms. When I bend them all the way up they run into my bicepts before they get all the way bent. You can see all 3 tricepts, and my pecs are all cut up. Still haven't gained a pound, but I'm getting mighty strong.

FFS! Someone's got the phone ringing off the hook!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

Plants are looking a little happier bud thats a nice thing. Is that a little male grape kush? The foundation looks great, that does look like alot of wood too!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Time for bed zebede said!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

Forgot to mention.... the doc removed the entirety of my skeletons head. So it's officially a headless horseman.  Maybe I'll tell people I got shot there. haha... I wonder how gnarly the scar is gonna be.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Forgot to mention.... the doc removed the entirety of my skeletons head. So it's officially a headless horseman.  Maybe I'll tell people I got shot there. haha... I wonder how gnarly the scar is gonna be.


WTF did I miss?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

I had a mole removed a few weeks ago, the docs found the cells were atypical. So he removed a whole big ole piece. I'm glad it's gone, but shit I wasn't prepared for it.

From earlier today....


jigfresh said:


> So just got back from the doctors. It was for my back. HOLY SHIT the fucker took a chunk of me bigger than a large grape. I thought it was gonna be a little off the top. Seriously couldn't believe when he showed me. I yelled. He's like, you wanna take a look at the sample. I look over, think its one of the bits floating around the huge bit that is my back. Then I notice the big thing and gave a little WOAH haha... I surprised them.
> 
> Fun bit was the fire alarm went off right in the middle of surgery. They just said don't worry. As I'm all cut open with every other person fleeing the building.
> 
> I'm in no pain, but in a decidedly bad mood because I miss the part of me that's gone.


EDIT: Sorry... I think the missing part of the puzzle is that the mole in question was square on the face of the only tattoo I have. It's a skeleton riding a horse. Now a headless skeleton.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 14, 2013)

AhhA glad its all good buddy I must have missed that earlier I thought I caught all up . That is sad/funny about the tattoo though. My wound in my arm is right were I have planned a tattoo for a long time, I was joking in the ER that it was a good thing i hadn't gotten it yet or I would have been pissed it got messed up.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2013)

1. I am happy to hear that you are on the mend.

2. Jim Brown was The Man

3. While I did pay 100's of $'s to get TMU, I have slurped my share
of junk along the way. See here

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

> I'm so out of the loop. I've never seen pot grown on the mountain. Never seen a clone from up here. Never seen a plant growing. Never smoked with a single person up here. I stay to myself like you wouldn't believe. That's why I love this internet thing so much. My wife won't let me meet anyone, or drive anywhere weed related. She things they'll spot our car and find us and break in for my grow. I tell her no one wants my little plants, but she's not hearing it. She says I get to grow... that's good enough. So I keep the waters calm.
> 
> All that said... I'm still holding some banana og for you to try.


I want to try it so bad! You should sneak out, lol, tell her you found a clone hiding behind some bushes. She'll never believe you, but as long as you don't admit to it you got an alibi.
I know, I know, I'm terrible, I'm the worst, I'm the devil's advocate... but, come on! Lol.

I don't blame her too much, last time I was seen driving around doing my dispensary runs I had to deal with some shit. But everyone up here is a big-mouthed mountain hippy, so it was resolved with a big mouth instead of violence. First incident ever on the mountain, and I'm glad it was resolved with the two of us just hating each other for now on, lol!

People to be afraid of: Flat landers from SB and desert people, lol. People do not fuck around in Desert Hot Springs, I was more scared there than in SB! Not that I get into trouble, but in the desert people try really hard to get you in trouble. I just stay smart.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2013)

Hehe... I'm just gonna throw out a wild guess. You're not married are you? I know you were just saying, but that's not the way things work around here. We have understandings and honesty. It's what allows me the freedoms I have and keeps her happy.  Maybe the day we move out of state.

As for plants, the Grape Kush big male already tossed some pollen. I was all excited to see my first boy do his thang. He's on his own now in the living room. I guess I'll chop him up and toss him. Or I could climb to the top of a mountain, let the wind take it and piss off a bunch of gorilla growers somewhere. I wouldn't do that though.

Happy sunday peeps. A couple surprising firsts for me. First time I got stitches... wife counted 11 or 12 last night. And first time I've visited the website pirate bay. I am truly living on the edge now.

OH YEAH.... Most exciting news. Wife thinks it's a good idea for me to travel to the cannabis cup in amsterdam again. So I may be over the pond come November. Just need to check if a little punk kid is gonna be staying in my room, hahaha.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats awesome you might get to go to the cup again man!!! 12 stitches not bad, that about how many i had after my surgery, they really did take a good chunk out of you . 

I know your little girl isn't quite here yet, but still Happy Fathers Day bud, she's gonna be soon enough, and you already a a true father at heart  for sure! Anyone can be a dad, but it takes alot of love and patients to be a father!


----------



## RonSwanson (Jun 16, 2013)

Woopty woop cannabis cup in november eh? I was actually over in Amsterdam for the cannabis vup in 06 but ran out of money before I could buy tickets! Just being in amsterdam was cool enough, though, but it is an un-done thing in my life that I would like to correct. Probably have to be next year though so I have the vacation time. 

How are things going Jig? haven't been here in forever.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

Intriguing.......


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day to any dads here, gonna be a father twice in August but right now I've been taking care of SIX for the past week or so, which accounts for the lack of my presence.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey heres part two of that vid,,, I just got around to watch 1 and 2... Super awesome stuff eh. I gotta dig up this drawing from an art I did, making a sphere with strait lines and one of the inner rings has egg shapes. Forgot about that until now. 

[video=youtube;Zyw3RhmRlsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyw3RhmRlsQ[/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hehe... I'm just gonna throw out a wild guess. You're not married are you? I know you were just saying, but that's not the way things work around here. We have understandings and honesty. It's what allows me the freedoms I have and keeps her happy.  Maybe the day we move out of state.
> 
> As for plants, the Grape Kush big male already tossed some pollen. I was all excited to see my first boy do his thang. He's on his own now in the living room. I guess I'll chop him up and toss him. Or I could climb to the top of a mountain, let the wind take it and piss off a bunch of gorilla growers somewhere. I wouldn't do that though.
> 
> ...


You got me pegged alright, lol. I guess I'll just have to be okay with internet friends, lol. My poor teenage girl heart </3 bahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2013)

RonSwanson said:


> Woopty woop cannabis cup in november eh? I was actually over in Amsterdam for the cannabis vup in 06 but ran out of money before I could buy tickets! Just being in amsterdam was cool enough, though, but it is an un-done thing in my life that I would like to correct. Probably have to be next year though so I have the vacation time.
> 
> How are things going Jig? haven't been here in forever.


Things are good Ron. What up with you? Haha, harvest and disappear. Baby is about 9 weeks (at most) away. Foundation on the building is done, lumber is here. And the plants are looking OK.  Also a really cool thing, I've gotten calls from friends I haven't talked to in years. Such a blast to hear from old friends you actually want to hear from.



DST said:


> Intriguing.......


To say the least mate. 



Gamberro said:


> Happy Father's Day to any dads here, gonna be a father twice in August but right now I've been taking care of SIX for the past week or so, which accounts for the lack of my presence.


SIX!!!! You deserve a medal my friend. I'm amazed you are still with us lol. Time's flying towards Aug ain't it? Is your first a boy or girl (if you don't mind me asking).



whodatnation said:


> Hey heres part two of that vid,,, I just got around to watch 1 and 2... Super awesome stuff eh. I gotta dig up this drawing from an art I did, making a sphere with strait lines and one of the inner rings has egg shapes. Forgot about that until now.
> 
> [video=youtube;Zyw3RhmRlsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyw3RhmRlsQ[/video]


Still need to get off my ass and watch this/ these.  Thanks for the reminder.



Jozikins said:


> You got me pegged alright, lol. I guess I'll just have to be okay with internet friends, lol. My poor teenage girl heart </3 bahaha


lol... don't think i'd seed that before </3... that's funny. HAHA... I know what I'll do... I'll hide a nug up here and tell you where it is. WOOT. Secret bud trading.

So I repotted the girls yesterday. or at least what I figure to be girls. So far looks like 4 males, 8 females, and some others not sure's/ almost dead's. Saw a picture of my wound. Damn... the skeleton is truly headless... not even a trace.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2013)

Woah. I don't turn on the TV much in the mornings but I did today. Got a look at the local Traffic girl. WOOT!!!! I'm a big fan of the traffic reports all of a sudden.

Alysha del Valle

https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1536&bih=757&q=alysha+del+valle&oq=alyshia+del&gs_l=img.3.1.0j0i10i24.43.6300.0.8816.16.13.2.1.1.0.173.1364.6j7.13.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.u-HPpkbFyIs#safe=off&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=alysha+del+valle&oq=alysha+del+valle&gs_l=img.3..0l8j0i5j0i24.3966.4441.6.4766.2.2.0.0.0.0.100.195.1j1.2.0...0.0.0..1c.1.17.img.qyUkhrOFqZc&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47883778,d.aWc&fp=ebc11b426b797c01&biw=1536&bih=757


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2013)

put yer willie away ya naughty boy!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Woah. I don't turn on the TV much in the mornings but I did today. Got a look at the local Traffic girl. WOOT!!!! I'm a big fan of the traffic reports all of a sudden.
> 
> Alysha del Valle
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1536&bih=757&q=alysha+del+valle&oq=alyshia+del&gs_l=img.3.1.0j0i10i24.43.6300.0.8816.16.13.2.1.1.0.173.1364.6j7.13.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.u-HPpkbFyIs#safe=off&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=alysha+del+valle&oq=alysha+del+valle&gs_l=img.3..0l8j0i5j0i24.3966.4441.6.4766.2.2.0.0.0.0.100.195.1j1.2.0...0.0.0..1c.1.17.img.qyUkhrOFqZc&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47883778,d.aWc&fp=ebc11b426b797c01&biw=1536&bih=757




I see headlights 


ms J~ "why is the morning traffic report on the dvr schedule?" 
mr J~ "cats must have done it."


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just peeking in guys. Making moves just popped some beans 16 last week and popped 15 granddaddy purp. Now its a waiting game to see who is the boy


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> lol... don't think i'd seed that before </3... that's funny. HAHA... I know what I'll do... I'll hide a nug up here and tell you where it is. WOOT. Secret bud trading.
> 
> So I repotted the girls yesterday. or at least what I figure to be girls. So far looks like 4 males, 8 females, and some others not sure's/ almost dead's. Saw a picture of my wound. Damn... the skeleton is truly headless... not even a trace.



Haha, sounds like fun, ganja farmer scavenger hunt. Lol, I'll make a list one day and surprise you, better get those exclusive cuts before they dry out in the woods  Haha, as if you didn't already have enough to do.

Lol I got a new OG called Cheeseburger. And I hate Jimmy Buffet, but whenever I go outside and see her dancing in the wind, I can't help but sing...

CHEESEBURGER IN PARADISE! Or the South Park version, _AIDS Burger_
[video=youtube;jBsPZV14I-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBsPZV14I-k[/video].


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey hey jojo. Good to see you bud. What's going down. GDP huh? I'm running a bunch of new to me strains.

Jozi, I like jimmy buffet alright. Scavenger hunt sounds fun!

Just finished the last of the concrete. What's it been like 2 months... sure seems like it if it hasn't been. My back is strong as a baby ox. And I'm so so so ready to never work with concrete or blocks again, haha.

Woot. Babies that got a transplant are looking ok. I'm almost positive I'll have at least 3 girls to flower. If I have 3 healthy girls i'll be happy. lolol... out of 20 popped beans. Thank god I don't pay much for them.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 17, 2013)

Bahaha, sorry Jig, but hey, at least I'm singing one of his songs! I learned my concrete lessons a while back, we built a block wall and planter around every corner of my old house. Never again, the skin on my hands have never recovered, and me gardening with potassium silicate does not help at all.

So about the scavenger hunt, you any good at climbing trees?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't do much like I used to, but back in the day I could climb a tree with the best of them. I tend to keep my feet on the ground a lot these days. I don't like getting hurt as much as I used to. Plus... maybe you misread. I was talking about leaving something for you. I don't need anything, nor would I feel comfortable walking up to an odd spot with potentially illegal things there, not knowing who's watching me.

It's amazing how much not fun you make me sound. I'm down to do all sorts of crazy shit all round the world..... only not in my tiny little town.  Sorry.

As for your hands... my skin got messed up with concrete a few years ago. It can get better... you need to get some good lotion that works for you and use that stuff all the time. I would slather it on and put on latex gloves overnight. That shit works! While my skin is very easily bothered now, it is not as messed up as it was by a long shot. My favorite is Burt's Bees - Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Creme. I seriously don't know what I'd do without it.

About things... building is going well. Plants are coming along. Baby is 31 weeks today. Everything is swimming along.

Now... about the plants. Yes I know they aren't stellar looking, but they are looking better than before. The two on the close ups are the first soil plants I've had that are reaching up like that. I love it (even if they are sick looking otherwise). Then there's the four males being slowly killed.


Caterpillar 


Bolting the sill plates to the foundation wall.


Lots of panels. This is the exterior and interior walls, the floor, the attic floor, and the roof.


Foundation done!


Wood for the floor. This plus 4 more boards make for a strong base.


Mixed up all this concrete yesterday by myself.


Wood!


Lost a tape measure. Charge it to the game.


And a lovely sunset to make it all worth it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome man, that building is really gonna look nice for sure. I love seeing the little plants "praying" like that. Personally I'd be pulling any of those yellowed leaves off the bottom.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 18, 2013)

I pulled them as soon as I took the picture.  I'm pretty stoked on them. I feel as though I'm learning about everything NOT to do in soil. One of these days it's going to be really awesome.

**duplicate post from the 600****

I wanted to share last night with you guys. I have been smoking a lot less lately... just busy really. Anyhow, my tolerance has gone down the tubes, but I still smoke the same size bowls, which leads me to being overly stoned. Last night I smoked an extra big bowl and was nearly too stoned. Wife came in and said she was going for a bath and asked what I was going to do. "Just sit right here on the couch" I said.

Then she said, want me to turn off the lights and turn on pink floyd?

Hell yeah... my wife is cool like that and I had a fucking awesome time. Sat in the dark trippin out to dark side of the moon. Was a blast!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 18, 2013)

Im allergic to latex  lmao thats what I tell em'. 


Lost tape measure lol aint getting that back! Should have seen the pile of rete bags I had,,, made for an awesome fire. The project is looking awesome bro!


----------



## supchaka (Jun 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I pulled them as soon as I took the picture.  I'm pretty stoked on them. I feel as though I'm learning about everything NOT to do in soil. One of these days it's going to be really awesome.
> 
> **duplicate post from the 600****
> 
> ...


If my wife asked what I was doing while she took a bath Id say something like, getting a boner ready for when you get out 

50/50 chance Ill get shot down, but the clown will get punched either way!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> but the clown will get punched either way!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ! ! ! !

(that is me laughing *with* you Chaka)


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey jigs yeah bro I had to see what the big fuss was about gdp but man o really don't like growing from seeds. Now the gdp is reg now I got to see who is the boy and put his asz outside.jigs only 3 plants made it through the spider mites. 1 grapefruit diesel 1 og ghost train haze& 1 dj shortblue moonshine. Damn I hate starting from seeds. I might come out better taking clones from the 3 and do a run with them


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I can't do much like I used to, but back in the day I could climb a tree with the best of them. I tend to keep my feet on the ground a lot these days. I don't like getting hurt as much as I used to. Plus... maybe you misread. I was talking about leaving something for you. I don't need anything, nor would I feel comfortable walking up to an odd spot with potentially illegal things there, not knowing who's watching me.
> 
> It's amazing how much not fun you make me sound. I'm down to do all sorts of crazy shit all round the world..... only not in my tiny little town.  Sorry.
> 
> As for your hands... my skin got messed up with concrete a few years ago. It can get better... you need to get some good lotion that works for you and use that stuff all the time. I would slather it on and put on latex gloves overnight. That shit works! While my skin is very easily bothered now, it is not as messed up as it was by a long shot. My favorite is Burt's Bees - Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Creme. I seriously don't know what I'd do without it.


 Awe shucks Jig, you know I was just kitten. And I'd never leave behind anything that was illegal, not never. But I know you want nothing to do with it, so I'll drop it, and I'll just be here for moral support on the grow, lol. Good advice on the gloves though, I'll give that a shot.

So I think I know how to get all your clones greened back up and back in full swing. Foliar feed with ca/mg, I had never once thought to do it, and my buddy suggested it and I was blown away by how much they love it! Just a regular ol' foilar feeding, synthetic ca/mg at 250ppm 5.6 or 5.7 (lower pH means more N!)

nuts I meant seedlings, not clones.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2013)

I will need to google up how to convert from PPM to ml/gal

Here

Ah, 0.25 ml per liter. ....I suppose that 1 ml / gallon might work.

That is soooo little. Interesting.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been busy. The floors are pretty much done. Lots of cutting and nailing, but I enjoy it. Been putting that nail gun to good use. Man I love that thing. Makes putting the floor panels on a breeze. I have a ton of nails so I'm putting them in every 3" on the floors. The windows were delivered yesterday and they look great. Damn is that sliding glass door big and heavy. 300 lb's. Going to need to find a couple of really big guys to carry it up the hill. Not sure how that's going to work.

The plants are coming along. I think I found 2 more maels... potentially 4 more. At least I have some real good looking females. Well 1 really good looking female and some others.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

A nail every 3" lol that floor aint going nowhere  << just giving you a hard time.
Good news on the windows... And film the sorry soles carrying the door up the hill,,, you know, incase it breaks then you can put it on youtube


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> A nail every 3" lol that floor aint going nowhere  << just giving you a hard time.
> Good news on the windows... And film the sorry soles carrying the door up the hill,,, you know, incase it breaks then you can put it on youtube


Im a little out of the loop Jig, what ya makin a growhouse? annother cathouse? a hideout for yerself? a baby room ? lol, so many ideas? glad things are kickin(literally) and life is good Jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2013)

Extra room so wife can still work from home with a crying baby.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2013)

no need to talk about yourself like that, Jig har de har....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah shit that's funny.  Wife said to me, "Someone said something funny on your thread". Made us all laugh with that one mate. How's tricks in the Dam?

Things around here are basically the same. Wife getting bigger, building getting bigger, plants attempting to get bigger, and I'm really tired.

3 walls up on the building. The fourth is cut, measured, and ready to be nailed together... just gotta get the big door in before I put it up. I have to say, yesterday I was chatting with my neighbor about one of the walls being put up, and WOW did it sound inappropriate. It's not often one speaks of erecting something. I was saying things like "I wasn't sure I could get it up", and "Once I got it up, I didn't think about how to keep it there, so I called my wife to come help" And no I'm totally not kidding... these were things said. We also talked about waiting for my helper to show up to get the big ones up. My neighbor did say how strait it looked standing up.

FFS... I was right grossed out after that convo.

Baby is 32 week tomorrow and we are basically on watch for her to come. Wife keeps getting warning signs (false so far), but yeah... there have been two days in the past week I was somewhat convinced we were going to give birth... or at least start labor. Ha, I say 'we' like I have to do anything but drive.

My stitches are still doing good. The only problem is the skin around them is all irritated from the tape weve been using to keep the dressing on. So I've gone without dressing the past couple days. Apparently one of the stitches is coming untied, not sure what to do about that one. Don't really want wife trying to be a surgeon just yet.

I confirmed 3 more female plants. That makes 7 fems. 3 question marks. 10 are in the bin, either males, or I killed em with my growing 'skillzzz' (with three z's mind you). Strains are OG Kush, Grape Kush, Plushberry x Purple Kush x GSOG, J-1 x GDP(?), Psycho Killer. The questions are the same strains, so either way those are the strains I'm gonna get to smoke someday if I don't fuck things up.

I really learned what not to do with seedlings. First two soil grows I am learning all the things not to do. It's what I say about my first two girlfriends. I was with them both for 3 and a half years. First 16-19 years old. Then 20-23. They showed me what I did not want in a wife. So fucking glad I learned those lessons. And one day when my soil grows are the things of legends I will think back to these two grows and think, yep, that's when I learned what not to do.  

The plants just went into 17/7 light. Going to try to veg them a while. Probably till my daughters born. Damn that's crazy to say. I am starting to grasp how little I actually grasp that I will soon be handed a little person, given a pat on the back, and will then drive home with a new occupant of our house. And it's my job to keep the little thing fed and happy. Hahaha... ok, fed.  So so cool. My little H is on the way soon. Can't wait for all you guys to meet her.

Third day of summer and it's cold as anything today. Cloudy, water falling from the sky (not rain, it's so wet the water collects on the trees then drops) and my cats were under the deck this morning. First sign fall is here. Only it ain't!

Love you guys.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2013)

*( I am starting to grasp how little I actually grasp that I will soon be handed a little person, given a pat on the back, and will then drive home with a new occupant of our house. And it's my job to keep the little thing fed and happy. Hahaha... ok, fed.




So so cool. My little H is on the way soon. Can't wait for all you guys to meet her) <<<<* that's whats up

you a good man jig..and I know you gonna make a good father/friend to the lil one.she is lucky


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot G. I can't wait to meet her really. Gonna be like a new little best buddy that looks up to me.

Here's a shot of the building this morning.


and a reminder of what it looked like a few months ago.


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 24, 2013)

Room looks great Jig!

Glad to hear the big day is almost here with the little one too, couldn't be more stoked for you two.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking good!
HHB, life is good!

puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2013)

Woot only a few more weeks/days till she's here HHBG!!! I really hoping for a few weeks for your sake, so you can finish your building, and maybe have a week to rest with your wife before she gets here. YOU WILL NEED IT! So get building , no seriously your doing a great job on that man It looks very straight, and for not having a ton of help your moving along on it pretty damn well I think.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> How's tricks in the Dam?


All is good in the homestead my bru. Apart from my wife working too long. Little one is super active, he seems to spend a lot of time having a go at the minute, hehe. Wife saw her first kick the other day, must of been a round house, lol. Glad all is progressing well you guys end. As Thundercat said, but in my diatribe, "get a fukkin shufty on mate", lol. And that refers to you building quickly, not getting things erect, savvy!?
Peace, DST


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 24, 2013)

Update it seems like all of my bullshit seeds are not making it I'm not sure if its me or nerves.the ones that are pulling through are the grand daddy purp.the bullshit seeds lol are og 18, vanilla kush.white widow.its like damn wtf.so I took cuttings from my blue moonshine, grapefruirt diesal and og ghost train haze. It still won't be a bad grow I love the moonshine from dj sshort


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2013)

I used to say the same thing after every child. They just roll ya out the door quick as can be! Have a nice day and raise that baby properly! (As they wave, ok they don't wave)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2013)

i cant imagine howe happy your gonna be jig, my growing homie back home called me early this am after his first was born, he was more than elated.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol, damn cell phone 

I know you will be too.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm with TC man, you're moving along well with the office. You'll be set as a pops mane. The ones that question whether or not they would be generally speaking are good. It seems like just yesterday you were saying the wifey was preggers. HHBG!!! GOOD VIBES throwing for the extra weeks.


----------



## Gamberro (Jun 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot G. I can't wait to meet her really. Gonna be like a new little best buddy that looks up to me.
> 
> Here's a shot of the building this morning.
> View attachment 2711469
> ...


One of the few things more enjoyable, to me, than growing something, is building something. Every step of the way you look at it and think to yourself, I made that happen.
This construction will be valuable experience, I suppose, for your child. Years from now you will look back and think, "I built this child. I made her what she is." With the inevitable hand of chaos added in, which you'll see around two and a half... and then again somewhere in the teens


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2013)

I have to admit building is more fulfilling to me as well. I just love looking at things knowing I made them. I was contemplating yesterday how I could keep building in my life. The thought I had was (and this is a dream) buying a big ole plot of land. Build myself a little house on part of it... then subdivide the thing... and build a house, sell it, and move to the next lot, build another one, sell it, and repeat. I could keep building new construction, all while 'at home' and make some money doing it. Would be fun I think.

And against all hope, I am holding out for the prospect that our little one never goes through a funky phase where she's a brat. hahaha... yeah right.

Update on the room... i have the big door in. Shit it was a pain to get into place. I thought 8 x 4' panels were hard to work with. 10' x 7' is no joke. It's all good now though. Going to put up the 4th wall and install the windows today. By tonight it should be looking like a room (with walls you can see through). By Monday I hope to have the roof complete... probably not shingled yet, but all enclosed. Maybe siding on the walls. 

Plants are chugging along. 8 fems. 1 ?. Best of the lot is a Plushberry cross. I am almost positive I will be picking up some really nice looking plants from a friend. Not sure how many I'll get, but it will be fun to try some different genetics... and we will see if I can keep them looking as beautiful as they are now.

Oh yeah, and I did a good thing yesterday. I was in town going to the hardware store and post office. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a guy, what looked like, shoot water in the air. Looked over and seen this guy walking down the street with a big water gun shooting it in the air. He had another 10 on a strap. He was walking our main street trying to sell them. I thought, how odd and funny. Peeps dont really walk around our town like that. Not enough people really to sell stuff. So he keeps going as I'm getting in the car to leave. I was thinking it would be funny to buy one and mess around with it. And thought I'd give him $5 for one. Then thought that's too cheap. I'd pay $10. and that's it. As I wonder if I should waste the money I think how this is the kind of invitation or sign that I have always followed. So I jump out and chase the fool down.

I asked if he was selling them and he launches into his speech. "They are selling them down the hill at walmart for $35, but I'll sell you one here today for $20. And if you buy two I'll make them $15 each. If you want more I'll do $10 each."

"I'll give you $10 for one." I said.

"Alright... well which color do you want, purple or green? C'mon man... you should get two."

"Yeah, you're right. They are our wedding colors after all." 

So I got 2 for $20 and brought them home to surprise wife. I made her come outside and close her eyes and everything, and we had a regular old show down on the deck. Was a blast. She said it was really sweet and possibly the sweetest thing I had ever done.

Lol... I kinda thought she'd be a little pissed I spent $20 on junk we didn't need. I was wrong. I did good!!! Woot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2013)

waterfight in 100F awesomes!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice job buddy, making the pregnant wife happy is always a good thing . I can't wait to see the pics of the room with the doors and windows man, I'm sure its looking nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Nice job buddy, making the pregnant wife happy is always a good thing . I can't wait to see the pics of the room with the doors and windows man, I'm sure its looking nice.


At least I made her happy yesterday lol. Been trying to get out of my own way this morning.

Here's the room as of 5 minutes ago:


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome man, that really is a big ass door!


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2013)

dam,that thing is going up fast,faster than some crews I know..


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

OMG jig its taking me longer to go through your thread than it takes you to build that thing!  Like G said, that is is going up faster than a ministers pecker! bad taste, please forgive me. 

Mucho props bro, I would be more than lucky to have you as a work partner.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

lookin good jig, i'd be in a crumpled heap trying to build a matchstick house that in the heat


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

I bet you guys would trip out at what I wear when working. I'm one of those cover myself from head to toe type to keep cool. Went to help a mutual friend work on his green houses a week back and he and the other guy kept saying, You need to take that long sleeve shirt off. They think I'm nuts for wearing so many clothes. I don't understand how they don't melt being exposed to so much sun. Luckily we have a lot of shade up here. You just kinda gotta work where it is. This side of the room now.... that side in a couple hours, lol. It's like a puzzle inside a puzzle.

Bought house wrap yesterday. Had completely overlooked it when planning. I guess it's a good thing to put up. Hopefully it doesn't take me too long. Also picked up a slap stapler thingy. Looks like a hammer and you hit the wood to staple. Pretty cool.

Hope you guys are having a good weekend so far. We are going to be keeping cool as best we can.

Oh yeah... and stitches out today. Woot. Already lost one on my own accord. Only 11 more to take out.

And lastly, I heard from the man. A 6er is going to swing by in a couple weeks with some really really nice looking sativas. Looks like I'm going to be running quite a few strains.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh, and HAHA at my dumbass and facebook. I've tried to be slick and make a post or two to a small group of people. So I sent a pic to 4 peeps, like I wanted. Then posted something meant for everyone to those 4 people. Had me really sad as no one responded. Lol... they wouldn't, it doesn't make any sense to those 4 peeps.

Then I had a little beef with this girl, so I posted something just to her. Then forgot the settings and posted my next post just to her. She must have been so WTF... first you talk a little shit, then you post something completely random about googling gay stuff. LOLOL... that's next.

So, trippy little thing. If you type something related to homosexuality in google and press enter, the search bar lights up in a rainbow. For real, type gay pride, or homosexual in google and hit enter. It's funny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

i did kinda wonder why you were so pale when i met ya, now i get it. 

i mentioned the gay thing to my colleagues and guess what, there's a ton of easter eggs in google.

try 'do a barrel roll'
or image search 'atari breakout'

have fun man


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

WOAH!!!!!! Barrel Roll!!!!!!

EDIT: 1209 at atari breakout!


----------



## Dezracer (Jun 28, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

What have I started....


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

omg, wife is addicted to atari breakout, don, you are getting it lad!!! lol.

and jig, I can't believe you never sent me a special thing on facebook, lmfao........
[youtube]Pv45h3xmZwE[/youtube] lol. even mentions being gay.....

phew, wife has stopped atari.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

You dope. You were one of the 4 people I did send that message too. It was the one that said, Come visit me before the baby comes. Meant to send it to people in California who could potentially visit. I'm guessing the DST's and/ or the Mr. West's wont be travelling this way anytime soon as everyone is with child.

Got my stitches out. The chick 'knicked' me as she put it. How hard it is to cut stitches and pull them out. Apparently at least slightly challenging. FFS! Quit making me bleed you people... or at least let me punch you back or something. haha.

Trying to keep cool today. Got some new Tshirts... they are bright as anything. (<--- two thoughts that have nothing to do with one another)


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

haha, yup, that's me, total dope would love to visit, but it could be a bit difficult in the next 4 weeks mate, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

22 weeks yesterday! Hooooodeedoodee that's more than halfway! Can you even believe it.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

cleared out the bed and half the crap from the small spare room (wife was well impressed with my enthusiasm) I've also been forcing her to drink water as she has been feeling bloated and all that other shtuff. She like, "nah, I am not drinking it", nagg nagg, and she eventually does, I then tell her to drink another glass. Comes back a while ago, "thanks, just been to the toilet, I feel great". Good, listen to someone who read the book you gave me numpty! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

Water is her best friend. However much she is drinking... she should have more lol. Everytime we go in for an issue they say, the best thing for that is lots of water. Sometimes I think they are just taking the piss. Wife's up to 3 liters a day and they still say she could stand more.

I got that energy to get stuff done too. Funny thing things us husbands pick up on. Have you got any other side effects or anything? I know I started liking chocolate during this pregnancy. Can't get enough of it really... and didn't have a taste for it much before.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

chocolate, fuk me I devour the stuff like it's going out of fashion, but then that's nothing new. Having a Marks and Spencers is not doing any good either, chocolate covered choc chip dunkers don't last long in my gaff
so far no strange licking of lumps of coal or such like!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2013)

We got up about 4am today. Yay! Wife getting more and more pregnant by the minute. Sleep has always been shit while she's knocked up, but it's reached a new low. Really not sure how people with full time jobs who go away to offices do it. Your wife is nuts in my eyes. Mine barely leaves home anymore. And when I say you wife is nuts, it's in a commendable way. It's amazing that she can do what she does continually. I can barely be bothered to get off my ass.. and I ain't got no baby in me.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I guess its almost not morning if you've been up since 4. That sucks for sure, I remember my wife had a really hard time sleeping the last few weeks. It also didn't help that it was summer when she was pregnant too, and we didn't have AC in our house. Naps man, best thing I can suggest to keep up her strength and spirits. I encouraged my wife to close her eyes and take a nap pretty much any time she could. If she sat down and was half way comfortable, I'd try to get her some pillows and a book and hope she could rest for a bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2013)

Haha, for real, it feels like the afternoon already. I've been encouraging her to sleep whenever possible. It's all good though... super hot here today, so I've been getting stuff done while it's cool. So are you guys in? New digs officially?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2013)

LOL no today is the actual move day. About all thats left is my garden just waiting till 11 to turn on my lights. Then loading it all up and taking down the old room and cleaning up.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 29, 2013)

Happy and sad. Like sweet and sour. I am stoked for you though.

Time to get PUMPED UP!!!

This one gets me going
[youtube]XJtcPT7BYNM[/youtube]


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I guess I'll stick to what I can relate to (it isn't pregnancy...lol). The room is really coming along man. Still impressed that you took all that on yourself. Okay one note on the pregnancy bit, I think it's awesome you guys help your wives as much as possible to make them comfortable. 

I remember seeing MCR when they first came out in concert. They were pretty solid, but Green Day was the headliner so a little overshadowed. Green Day put on a great show. Always have. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 29, 2013)

Lol not helping isn't really an option  , especially if you want to enjoy any pregnancy sex !


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 1, 2013)

What up guys. My plants are still kicking. They aren't really doing anything... just sitting there, not really growing, but not looking sad at all. Just happily the same size.  Only one ?. 8 gals. Good times.

Baby is smooth sailing. Saw the doc today and she didn't do too much, which is always good. Just a check here and there, answer a couple questions. See them again in 2 weeks, then a week later, and a week later, till birth. We are 33 weeks tomorrow. The next appts will be 35, 36, 37, til 40. I guess if it hasn't started by 41 weeks they induce you... but I don't think we need to worry about any of that.

Check this out... my wife found this thing called hypno-babies. It's a class/ technique to self hypnotize yourself, something called hypno-anesthesia is released, and the mother can be in very little discomfort the whole way through with no drugs at all. She's all into, I'm down too. I like the idea of her not screaming and such. We've watched videos and it's pretty legit. Not just videos from the people who do it, but just regular folks who did the technique. It's a trip because their doctors are always asking questions tripping out that they are so calm. I'd post a video but I'm sure it would be the furthest from anyones desire to watch. I'll send it to you D. And let me know if you care Gamberro. I don't know if Mrs. Dst will be into it much... she'd probably think it for nutters.  (like us lol)

Building is shaping up. I'm putting ceiling joists up today/ this evening. It's starting to cool off, so that's nice.

Hope everyone's week is off to a nice start.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Glad all is plain sailing now geez!!!!! I was having fun last night feeling headbuts and kicks from the Ickle Yin! too cool.

Mmmmn, Mrs D is going for the needle by all accounts You get 2 options, home or hospital (most people take home in NL by all accounts). And then natural or needle. Or you can go and arrange your own deal (water bath, etc, etc). I will still send on the vid to her though (when you send it)

Nice sunny day here, must be getting some of that heat you guys have been getting.

Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What up guys. My plants are still kicking. They aren't really doing anything... just sitting there, not really growing, but not looking sad at all. Just happily the same size.  Only one ?. 8 gals. Good times.
> 
> Baby is smooth sailing. Saw the doc today and she didn't do too much, which is always good. Just a check here and there, answer a couple questions. See them again in 2 weeks, then a week later, and a week later, till birth. We are 33 weeks tomorrow. The next appts will be 35, 36, 37, til 40. I guess if it hasn't started by 41 weeks they induce you... but I don't think we need to worry about any of that.
> 
> ...


My wife and I did Hypnobirthing, Jig. Essentially what you are talking about... this woman, Rachel Yellin has a class here. You might be able to find some good links from her site if you poke around. It totally helped my wife for through the first 2 days of labor (we had a 3 day long labor  )... 

HHB. Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey hey bobo. Really good to see you around. Mark my words... our birthing time will be short and easy. And baby is going to come home with us. And baby is going to be the quietest and best behaved baby there nearly ever was. I'm gonna go ahead and keep saying this. It can't hurt... and it might even come true! hehe

So a home needle birth for the Mrs eh? It's wild the statistics between the rest of the world and the US regarding birth. Our C-section rate is the highest by a long shot and the infant mortality rate is the highest among developed countries. We're the only nation that uses Doctors more than midwives. Oh, and they did a study for women to rank their labor pain on a scale of 1-10. The US has the pain at Over 10. New Zealand and another place had it at a 7. We have a crazy notion of birth in the US. I can't imagine the difference of experience you'll have over in the dam.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

So I've been working with a 17 year old kid from down the street, he stops by to work on the building with me. His mom works with my neighbor and I was over visiting the neighbor the other day. She told me that the kid I work with calls me "The old hippie"


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol well I gotta say until I spied on your face book I didn't picture you like you look. But aside from the old part I could get him dubbing you a hippie . I've been called a hippie, and a "modern hippie" many times. It's fine with me, hat and kids these days don't know what the are talking about anyway.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by TC.

Here's a shot of the room from tonight:


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

Room is looking groovy Jay, and really, lmfao at the Old Hippie thing....I totally agree with him, ya old hippy ya! Now go get that hair cut


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great bud! I've been happy about my new little room, but that there is something to be down right proud of!


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

would be interesting to get an idea about how much you think the project will/has cost you?

EDIT: I know you like numbers so I don't feel bad about asking you that, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for stopping by TC.
> 
> Here's a shot of the room from tonight:
> View attachment 2723208


nice work man, really, i couldn't do half that stuff. well i guess i never tried to. so when are the lights and plants moving in  ??? jks jks


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2013)

It's funny, I've got a couple reps from folks who I don't think are familiar with the journal. They said, Nice Greenhouse!!! lol... would be something to have 200 sq.ft. of grow space. Would give me a heart attack I think. 7 sq.ft does me alright.

About cost, wife's been keeping a tally, and I think the last figure was about $6,400 top to bottom, everything. We should get around $400 back on deposits and selling tools I don't need. Will most likely need to spend another bit on things I forgot. And that is NOT including electrical bits. I don't know the cost on that bit, but I would imagine another $1,000.

So when it's all said and done I think $8,000 is a safe bet. That $8k can sure sound a lot or a little. Sounds a lot when you think of simply the number. 8,000 is a lot of anything. That's at least 2 trips to Europe for me and the wife (and the babe). However.... when you consider what my mom just paid for a remodeled bathroom, it's really a tiny number. I think she ended up spending $15,000 to remodel a 30 sq.ft. bathroom. So compared to that.... it's a bargain of the highest degree. I will say... it's a lovely bathroom.

Now quit spending my inheritance lol. Just kidding mom. (yeah, both my mom and wife read my thread)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

being able to say I made that to the youngun is priceless tho eh jig


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2013)

That's the truth. Only problem with that is I gotta keep things going. Would be a shame if my daughter thought, my dad was really awesome... then I was born and he stopped doing anything. Raising the bar and all. Ha... was a lot easier to look good when I sat on my ass all day. Lift a finger and it's an event. Not sure how I can best myself now. I also don't know how I'll be able to pull myself away from this place when we move. I suppose the prospect of building more will help me break away.

A little dream I was having was to move to Iceland for a year and build an Icelandic house. Not exactly sure how they build things there but would love to learn and leave a piece of me in the land I love so much. I bet it's crazy expensive to build there, so probably never going to happen. But it's a nice thought.

Oh, and a couple of my plants have started to reveg. Funny looking things with single blades. Never seen it up close. They look sick... but totally healthy if that makes sense. And I think I'm even gonna have a couple seeds from the Grape Kush's that spluffed. Can't argue too much with that I don't think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

isn't it man! leaving a legacy is important imho. my grandfather was a master carpenter, built most of the organs for the big cathedrals in the uk. saddens me, they've no idea how to fix the things now as they were mostly individually crafted items to fit spaces. i have no DIY bone in my body though... I'm sure you'll be just great as a poppa jig.

reveg is always a bit funky man.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

that's freaking peanuts mate.....that's like around 6.2k euro. I reckon the extension on my house wouldn't even be that much then if you were to do it, lmao....we also paid &#8364;15k for our bathroom, that's just plain nuts, not a pea in sight!



jigfresh said:


> It's funny, I've got a couple reps from folks who I don't think are familiar with the journal. They said, Nice Greenhouse!!! lol... would be something to have 200 sq.ft. of grow space. Would give me a heart attack I think. 7 sq.ft does me alright.
> 
> About cost, wife's been keeping a tally, and I think the last figure was about $6,400 top to bottom, everything. We should get around $400 back on deposits and selling tools I don't need. Will most likely need to spend another bit on things I forgot. And that is NOT including electrical bits. I don't know the cost on that bit, but I would imagine another $1,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Cough cough cough, one grow will pay for all of it cough cough cough, then another grow to pay for all the grow equipment and give ya profit, cough cough cough then another grow for fun and personal use cough cough cough then another grow for family trip to wherever, cough cough cough then turn it into an office,,, cough cough cough. Man I got something in my throat! 
jkjk^ just what I would want to do lol
Looking awesome Jig!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

You need a lozenge bro


----------



## supchaka (Jul 3, 2013)

I spent a grand on my little room before I quit keeping track. I know you saved a ton doing it yourself but if you're anything like me you're still thinking where is all this money going?! Everytime ya turn around its, shit I gotta go to lowes again.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2013)

Home Depot... but yeah.... you should see the stack of receipts.

Whodat. I hear ya bro. Wife don't.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 3, 2013)

You just need to convince your wife that it's for your daughter's college fund. ...........................cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Skilled labor is hella expensive. My skilled labor happens to be farming plants. Flowers and veggies :: Doing it yourself is what saves you the most... Is Im wrong?


btw I write like that because I may speak it like that.... the "is i'm" part. incase you didnt know haha just realized Im bake this edit took forever.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2013)

If we lived in Colorado or Washington little girl would have her college fund nice and healthy.  I'm looking forward to the day I can earn money doing this.

Being it's the 4th of July I'd like to say that I am very proud to call myself an American. Before I traveled to other countries I didn't really understand the idea of nationality. Often we think of our ethnic origins in the US. People say things like I'm half Irish, half Spanish. I used to think I was part English, Irish, and Ukrainian. This is where my relatives came from yes, but it doesn't have much to do with my standing as an american. My whole life I've been an American and with that I have special rights. I'm very honored to be granted the privilege of being a citizen of this great nation. I'm proud of all the great things my nation has done in its history and continues to do.

The united states is (in my humble opinion) the greatest nation to ever exist. Lord knows how long it will exist, but as long as it does, and as long as I'm a citizen I will feel honored to be a part of it all.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The united states is (in my humble opinion) the greatest nation to ever exist.


you been drinking Jig?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 5, 2013)

Sometimes I ask myself why I couldn't have been born with a 15" cock but then I forget I'm lucky enough to be a Southern California native. It's those kinds of things that make living with only 8 inches bearable


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

American women to my wife at work: "Your like from South Africa, how neat, I would love to go there, see the bears and tigers and stuff".....lmfao. yeh ok then love.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2013)

I said nothing of the inhabitants of this country lol. And yeah, I think England could maybe compete for great nation, but not sure who else. The Romans, Ottomans, and Byzantines were empires, so they are on another level. How long have nation states been around anyways a few hundred years.

Big day today. Not sure why, but sounds good to me.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 5, 2013)

DST said:


> American women to my wife at work: "Your like from South Africa, how neat, I would love to go there, see the bears and tigers and stuff".....lmfao. yeh ok then love.


wait they don't?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm with you jig, as my ancestors are from all over. And i'd rather be here than anywhere else. i used to think i had it bad coming up, but hell i was like rich compared to the shit i see on National Geo. atleast i had a roof, school(with breakfast n lunch) and the essential articles of clothing.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2013)

And now you got sneaks coming out the wazoo! Any new stuff coming out that you are interested in. Not that it would mean much to me, but it's fun to hear about.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm loving this song right now.

[youtube]5y_KJAg8bHI[/youtube]

Off to cut rafters.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

Haha, are you one of those that will listen to same song over and over again? I think I remember reading you saying something like that.


That is a pretty sweet song.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2013)

Yep. One or two songs over and over for like 2-4 weeks. Then another song. My wife says it makes her know I'll never leave her. Cuz I find something I like and stick to it. Like I mentioned on your thread. I have a meal. Calrose rice, chicken breast cooked with soy sauce, and corn. I have probably eaten that for dinner 10% of the nights I have known my wife. Coming up on 8 years. I am such a broken record sometimes.

(now that 10% is something of contention... I was going to say 60%, wife says I'm crazy, she says 5%... I'm inclined to go with her, but still feel like that's low, so I rounded up to 10%)

Got all my rafter ends cut. Just need to cut 10 more notches. All the ceiling joist blocking is in, and the attic floor is almost ready to be nailed down.

Almost looks like rain around here today. It's nice and cool. Good working day.

Wife feels pretty good. We are at 33 weeks 3 days. Nice round 333. Baby here we come!!!

*&#8203;HHB!!!!*


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

A hhbhatrick!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

inhabitants, nations, lets not squabble over semantics and England, GTFO!  

anyhoo, not the place to discuss this, lets agree to disagree, lol.


jigfresh said:


> I said nothing of the inhabitants of this country lol. And yeah, I think England could maybe compete for great nation, but not sure who else. The Romans, Ottomans, and Byzantines were empires, so they are on another level. How long have nation states been around anyways a few hundred years.
> 
> Big day today. Not sure why, but sounds good to me.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 5, 2013)

Hhbg!!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2013)

My plants are looking good. There are a couple that are revegging and looking scragly as anything. There are others that didn't go far enough into flowering to need to reveg... they are just vegging out now. The Grape Kush are the fastest moving... they flowered first, grew the fastest, and are revegging first. The OG kush was so slow it is just vegging out, it got pistals, but didn't go far enough I guess to need to revert. It's wild watching it all.

Not sure what else, you guys know the rest, building coming along, baby coming along.

OH, freak out. Last night we sat and watched baby dance through my wifes tummy. Was trippy as all get out. Little Hannah likes to move.


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey y'all sorry I been dipped, ended up going through some scrap an old childhood friend of mine died (in very odd circumstances) and went through a little quarter-life crisis, still going through it I guess but I hope not.

Man it has been, and I'm speaking literally here, 80%+ humidity these past two weeks, and I have an open ventilation room. I'm scared to shit of the consequences, finally succumbed to the extra cost of keeping my A/C in the room running nearly 24/7, Damp Rid doesn't seem to be even touching the humidity. Worst of all it just is the worst heat, sticky itchy sweaty... Oh man, give me 110º any day over 90º with 90% humidity.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank fsm you dont live on venus.... or have your planet filling up with greenhouse gases. 
Sorry to hear about your buddy. He'll be with you everyday.
[video=youtube;96C1eCaTtvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96C1eCaTtvg#at=27[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

Whodat hhb.??? cool journal bro...heres something for the growroom.rdr.[video=youtube;TPub9Ei02Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TPub9Ei02Do[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

I really like thievery corp, I've listened to some of their stuff over the years. I first encountered them during a late night mushroom trip and totally dug it!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

I am also a fan.




Looks like we got you only in the preseason raider.... Im super pumped about this season.

http://www.neworleanssaints.com/schedule/season-schedule.html


----------



## ghb (Jul 8, 2013)

hhb jig, it must be nearly "that time"? been a while.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 8, 2013)

HHB Jig! Almost there man... I bet you can't hardly believe it. Been thinkin'bout you two even though I've been absent quite a bit lately. Keep the good vibes going, and she'll be here soon enough bud. So psyched for you guys. You are gonna tear up like a lil girl! Just wait... it's the best.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

Gamberro said:


> Hey y'all sorry I been dipped, ended up going through some scrap an old childhood friend of mine died (in very odd circumstances) and went through a little quarter-life crisis, still going through it I guess but I hope not.
> 
> Man it has been, and I'm speaking literally here, 80%+ humidity these past two weeks, and I have an open ventilation room. I'm scared to shit of the consequences, finally succumbed to the extra cost of keeping my A/C in the room running nearly 24/7, Damp Rid doesn't seem to be even touching the humidity. Worst of all it just is the worst heat, sticky itchy sweaty... Oh man, give me 110º any day over 90º with 90% humidity.


You are here talking to people so that's a good sign. When I went through my quarter life crisis I just stayed inside and didn't talk to anyone for a few months. I'm sorry you lost a friend. And I like you... would take 110 out here over 85 at 85 humidity. YUK!



whodatnation said:


> Sorry to hear about your buddy. He'll be with you everyday.


Like my baby is with me.  I actually had a little conversation with him the other day. He spoke to me. It was real nice. He reminded me he's in everything beautiful I see and hear... and that I should quit worrying about stuff and getting in bad moods. He was a butterfly and he was like "Dude, look at these bad ass orange wings I got... are you really gonna trip about some stupid shit. I'm flying over here." 

Haha... it was just what I needed to hear.



raiderman said:


> Whodat hhb.??? cool journal bro...heres something for the growroom.rdr.[video=youtube;TPub9Ei02Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TPub9Ei02Do[/video]


HHB = Happy Healthy Baby.  Bobotrank made it up if I'm correct and it's for my little girl I got cooking in wife's tummy. We lost a baby in 2010 and had a miscarriage soon after. Then we couldn't get pregnant for a long time, spent money and time trying fertility stuff.... finally I go off to the Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam last year, come home and knock my wife up. WOOT! All that was needed was some time away lol.

We are at 34 weeks tomorrow... so there will be new human beings on this thread before any harvests. My plants are growing along so slow.

I dig the song. Never heard of them before. Guess I'm the only one.



Thundercat said:


> I really like thievery corp, I've listened to some of their stuff over the years. I first encountered them during a late night mushroom trip and totally dug it!





whodatnation said:


> I am also a fan.


You guys are making me feel out of the loop. 



whodatnation said:


> Looks like we got you only in the preseason raider.... Im super pumped about this season.
> 
> http://www.neworleanssaints.com/schedule/season-schedule.html


I'm Beyond stoked for this season. I think my broncos should be the superbowl favorite. So amazing we got welker. We should have been there last year if not for that tool over playing that pass. I'm still mad at my TV for that.



ghb said:


> hhb jig, it must be nearly "that time"? been a while.


It has been a while my friend. Glad to see you around. Any plants going at the moment? And yes it is nearly that time. I had a premonition the other night. I got a feeling our little one would be born on Aug 4. That's a day under 4 weeks. Man time seems short right now.

Thanks for saying hello.


----------



## ghb (Jul 8, 2013)

of course i have plants, u mad!? lol j/k but i seriously couldn't imagine having no plants to look after. how about yourself?

sunday the 4th of august 2013 it is then, possibly the greatest day in your life, i hope all goes well for you, your wife and the little one.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> of course i have plants, u mad!? lol j/k but i seriously couldn't imagine having no plants to look after. how about yourself?


I got 9 little plants going. They are in soil so I am messing them up for sure. They are looking alright though. I'll snap a pic or two. Got 5 strains going I think. Grape Kush, OG Kush, Psycho Killer, Plushberry x Purple kush x gsog, and something else I think.

I am pretty sure I'll be getting some nice plants gifted to me as well. That should be fun.



ghb said:


> sunday the 4th of august 2013 it is then, possibly the greatest day in your life, i hope all goes well for you, your wife and the little one.


   I like the sound of that.   

I can't wait to meet my little girl. I can't wait to be a dad.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 8, 2013)

hey jig, glad things are going great. hhb,


----------



## ghb (Jul 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got 9 little plants going. They are in soil so I am messing them up for sure. They are looking alright though. I'll snap a pic or two. Got 5 strains going I think. Grape Kush, OG Kush, Psycho Killer, Plushberry x Purple kush x gsog, and something else I think.
> 
> I am pretty sure I'll be getting some nice plants gifted to me as well. That should be fun.
> 
> ...



i know it might sound like a strange thing to say but, you should enjoy the last few weeks you and your wife have together just the two of you. your life will forever change and though it may be for the better you will never be able to go back to the life you have now. celebrate the journey you have travelled together, and make the most of the sleep lol.

i'm sure you will be the best father ever to your daughter.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

It's a bit of a bummer really with enjoying the last few weeks. I'm busier than I've been in my life trying to get a home office built for my lady, so she can still work from home easily with a crying baby. We make time to spend with each other as we know it will be a long time before we get alone time again. And even then, we wont be young.

One thing that's nice is we are both committed to not giving up our lives because of the kid. So weekend trips with the two of us will be in order at some point. Wife's shipping me off to the Cup again in November which is nice.

Here's some pics of things:

OG Kush (just realized a couple are sideways.... neck ______ time) FUCK THAT WORD. It's the thing you do at the gym. Fucking spell check suggest every other fucking word. Accessorize, Oversize, Fuck You!!! I can't spell!!! 


Psycho Killer


Grape Kush - reveg funkyness


Rafters are cut!


Access to the attic. Pretty sky huh?


Place for the rafters to go. The little slot in the middle. I gotta say, the area pictured here has been the biggest pain in the ass of the whole project so far. Lots of details in the corners up there. Annoying... but almost complete and onto fun shit like roof panels. Really not sure how I'm gonna get those big 4x8's up there an positioned. We'll figure it out though.


butterfly who spoke to me. 


One thing I've been making the most of is smoking. It's been a pot renaissance over here. I woke up so high this morning I thought I was seeing things. Been blazing the hash like it's going out of style. Nothing like being beyond stoned and working with power tools. Mommy... why's jigfresh only got 7 fingers?

I been rocking out to music a lot lately too. I can feel my heart going through a bit of a metamorphosis. Like it's turning itself inside out. I'm recalling memories I haven't thought of since the things happened. I've reconnected with old friends. And started to nurture some of the friendships I have. I've been much more positive and not worried about things that don't affect me... and not worrying about those that do even.

I've also been overwhelmed with the need to see people. I've always wanted to hang out with you guys, but it's getting painful. I wish so bad we could just have a night together chatting. Not all at once, but I wish I could have a night with each of you. Lol... that sounds dirty. Just chatting lol... 

Oh... ha. And the fucking nesting has hit me. I'm looking for stuff to throw away at this point. If a cat gives me a wrong look I swear I wont think twice. Also spent 2 hours scrubbing the doors and walls. At 10 pm.  Wife didn't even ask... I just looked at the wall and said "Enough!"

Things are getting weird.


----------



## ghb (Jul 8, 2013)

you woke up with a hashover? not done that for a while, i prefer to not smoke a couple of hours before bed. 

i can't really figure out what is is your doing there jig, is that an extension of your house or like a new shed you are building? it looks like you are doing pretty well, that looks a professional job.

as for the plants, they are looking good, what is the plan for them? vert scrog again maybe? you could do with sexing the seedlings first before you put any more hard work in with them.

edit mg sorry i read it but it didn't sink in, it's an office for his wife (makes caveman noise).


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2013)

LMAO you are funny. Thanks for the update  whats the word you hate? exercise? Duh I just got it,,, Im not at my sharpest...<< also toking allot.
I also think about you guys all the time out there working. You'll make it out to the farm eventually,,, longer you wait the better it will be  Wife shipping you off again? My mother did that to me, and it was not to amsterdam for the cup either lol boy that would have been nice. 


Dude the office is looking fukin serious... Also, Im always rocking out for sure  I really really need to hook up speakers and internet out by the garden, that would be so perfect,,, Im killing myself with datta charges haha and I dont want to fork over for unlimited... Errr just need a long ass ethernet cable and another router or something. 



The last paragraph I dont get at all haha.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 8, 2013)

The office is looking totally awesome man, the corners of my room were the biggest pain, so I can only imagine a building like that! 

From all the deep thinking and positive emotion your feeling it sounds like a perfect time for a pre baby mushroom trip to me. I happened to be growing my mushrooms when I got my wife pregnant (pretty sure it was while both of us were tripping early that year) anyway, I found the next several months of tripping and thinking about the future very enlightening. We've got a 1/4 set back still for once we finish unpacking and moving in completely for us both to trip here in the new house.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

ns plants ,lookin healthy,,,,sounds enlightening, I remember the good ole days , 4 way hit window pane,extremity at its best.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 8, 2013)

wow a rush of feelings just took over.. sitting here crying in happyness. Insane bro love in this place. HHB!
So so glad for you and the wife.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2013)

Moving along steady, Is that Grape Kush from BC?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> you woke up with a hashover? not done that for a while, i prefer to not smoke a couple of hours before bed.
> 
> i can't really figure out what is is your doing there jig, is that an extension of your house or like a new shed you are building? it looks like you are doing pretty well, that looks a professional job.
> 
> ...


Smoking right before bed is about the only routine smoking time I have.

Room is office for wife, like you saw. It's cuz the babies on the way. Need a quiet place for phone calls and concentration.

Plants, I really have no plan for them. I think I'm only going to run a 250 or 400w instead the big 1000w. I always have too much herb and hate dealing with it, so I'm going to grow less. And all the seedlings are sexed. I put them into 12/12 strait away and they all went into flowering. They are the girls left. I popped 20 s33ds, between males and a couple I just managed to kill we got 9 left.

Oh, and J1 x GDP (?) is the strain I forgot.



whodatnation said:


> LMAO you are funny. Thanks for the update  whats the word you hate? exercise? Duh I just got it,,, Im not at my sharpest...<< also toking allot.
> I also think about you guys all the time out there working. You'll make it out to the farm eventually,,, longer you wait the better it will be  Wife shipping you off again? My mother did that to me, and it was not to amsterdam for the cup either lol boy that would have been nice.
> 
> Dude the office is looking fukin serious... Also, Im always rocking out for sure  I really really need to hook up speakers and internet out by the garden, that would be so perfect,,, Im killing myself with datta charges haha and I dont want to fork over for unlimited... Errr just need a long ass ethernet cable and another router or something.


Yeah, exercise. Fuck that spelling. English is such a bastard language. You know other languages don't have spelling bees, because they spell shit the way it sounds.

And getting shipped out to the dam is not the worst fate.

We have a big data limit, we don't get close, so I can listen to all music I want to out there on the phone. Actually... my phone hooks up to the wifi, so I use that. And I understood that paragraph. 



Thundercat said:


> The office is looking totally awesome man, the corners of my room were the biggest pain, so I can only imagine a building like that!
> 
> From all the deep thinking and positive emotion your feeling it sounds like a perfect time for a pre baby mushroom trip to me. I happened to be growing my mushrooms when I got my wife pregnant (pretty sure it was while both of us were tripping early that year) anyway, I found the next several months of tripping and thinking about the future very enlightening. We've got a 1/4 set back still for once we finish unpacking and moving in completely for us both to trip here in the new house.


Dude, mushrooms have become a bit of an issue over here. Maybe that's making more of it than there is. See my wife always had this idea that doing mushrooms on the beach in india would be a good idea. Enter man and woman differences. See what I've leaned in this lesson is that women think differently than men about plans and ideas. When I say I'd like to do something, I mean it. "I'd love to visit Paris one day"... if I said that, and someone walked up and said, here's a free trip to paris, I'd take it. I really want to do the things I say I do. Now apparently women just like to imagine shit. "I'd love to visit Cairo one day" a woman might say. Her man might say something like "Well lets plan a trip to Cairo". It's not about actually going to Cairo... it's about the thought. The idea. No one actually wants to go there. It's hot and dangerous. It's just a nice dream to have.

WTF? I don't understand. Either you want to do something or you don't. ???

Anyways, understanding aside... I accept. It's just an idea. Not something you'd ACTUALLY do. 

So it is with mushrooms. I had been trying to think of a way we could make it happen. I thought if I grew them I would know what they were, and it wouldn't involve me going out and finding a supplier. I had a whole plan in place. I was thinking halucinagens were something I should take a look into again. They after all, were a very big part of my formative years. I bring up the subject and she kinda flips out, like "You want to start doing halucinagens right when were about to have a kid"

I'm all caught off gaurd, like the fucking mushrooms were your idea in the first place.

"Oh, well I was just saying that"

"Well you sure fucking say it a lot for 'just saying'"

It wasn't all that dramatic, but it sure caught me out. I was thinking I was solving a problem and I'm causing one.

So I'm not sure that a mushroom trip is in the cards right now lol. It would be cool though.



raiderman said:


> ns plants ,lookin healthy,,,,sounds enlightening, I remember the good ole days , 4 way hit window pane,extremity at its best.


Thanks raiderman.



HydroGp said:


> wow a rush of feelings just took over.. sitting here crying in happyness. Insane bro love in this place. HHB!
> So so glad for you and the wife.


Glad the wave of emotion crashed over you. It's good to get soaked in feelings occasionally. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Moving along steady, Is that Grape Kush from BC?


Yes sir. They are indeed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2013)

very nice n tasty? your re-veggin correct? How is your pheno?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

The Grape Kush is by far the fastest moving strain out of the 6. It popped first, grew the fastest, showed sex first, got the furthest into flower and so is the only one revegging right now. The rest are just vegging, no 're' needed. lol

The J1 is the smelliest one I got.

No idea about pheno. I guess it's the fast growing one. ??? I can't spot different phenos this early. Not a trained eye.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2013)

Very vigorous and the lush really mellows out the dj short sativa-ness of it. i loved it made for beautiful buds and i considered my favorite pheno an aphrodisiac, most strain do the opposite .


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds nice. Hopefully mine turn out nice too.

Question completely off topic for you guys. I met this dude a few weeks ago. We had a nice conversation, normal chit chat, what do you do, what do you do, blah blah. He asked if I had a card, LOL... yeah, right here. Anyways, next time I saw him I wrote my email and phone number down. I always think it odd when people want your 'info'. Anyhow I didn't think much of it.

A few days ago I get an email newsletter thing talking about "Make money living the life you love" or some bullshit like that. Was one of those SUPER long emails, linked to an even LONGER webpage. Typical scam type thing. Well maybe not scam, just bullshit.

I wrote the guy an email saying effectively, "fuck you... i thought you were actually going to email me."

And he's all confused like what's the issue. You gave me your email address and I sent you something.

Am I trippin? Or is he just a douche? Possibly both.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2013)

imo, if he was going to "spam" you. he shouldv'e mentioned his motives first off. maybe you were a tad abrasive but hell. you should hear what i do to telemarketers.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

That's what I'm saying. Just say when I give you my email address... "Hey I'm gonna send you my deal" 

I might actually even be receptive to it then. And yeah... a bit abrasive should be my middle name.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 9, 2013)

People like that are just called _obnoxious_. Head up their ass, probably typing annoying emails up there.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

one of the biggest mistakes people make in life is assuming that others have the same morals and standard as themselves, I am always tripping myself up with this in life......

if he had mentioned it to you when talking then fine, but first email to someone you have recently met sending them spam shit...sorry, but long walk on a short pier is in order for that friendship.



jigfresh said:


> That's what I'm saying. Just say when I give you my email address... "Hey I'm gonna send you my deal"
> 
> I might actually even be receptive to it then. And yeah... a bit abrasive should be my middle name.


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2013)

that's your problem jig, you'll talk to absolutely anybody! lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

It's true.  Too friendly will get you a lot of annoying folks chatting your ear off. It also gets you invited to random events, which is sometimes fun. The path of my life was significantly altered by a conversation I had with a guy at my first rave. I was ripped on ecstasy and so was he. We chatted like long lost friend, no brothers, for seeminly hours. I wrote his phone number on a flyer and think I called him a month later. Left a message saying whats up. A couple weeks later he called me on friday night. Said, hey, we are leaving for a party in about an hour, you should come with us. He lived an hour away, so I made one call to invite someone I knew... they declined.

I sped off to this dudes house who I sorta kinda remember. I knew he was really tall, skinny, and black. That's about all I remembered. I get to his place and it was about the trippiest place I had ever been. I don't know where I expected Dr. Rave master to live, but I didn't expect him to live with some rednecks lol. No idea who knew who, or how that works out, but 22 year old A.J. lived with two 50 year old white guys, and a 15 year old boy. The kid was glued to the computer while we were there and the dad's or whatever were talking about getting beer and lynyrd skynyrd.

So me and AJ, quite the pair, are waiting for the rest of the crew to show up. I'm feeling distinctly out of place... and then the crew shows up. 10 people and everyone is Asian and raved out to the fucking max. No fur pants or anything, but I was definitely wondering what the hell I was doing there. Everyone else wasn't sure what to make of the white guy so I rode alone with AJ. We drove near 2 hours to the 'party'. It's actually near where I live now.

We go to this rave, have a blast, and around 6am we head to the car. Super funny... I had latched on to this girl we came with. We were just talking, I wasn't hanging on her or anything. And we are all shuffling out to the cars and I'm walking with her. We get to the car and she's like "Where are you friends, and where are you guys parked?" I'm like "Un... I'm with you and the car is this one." She seriously didn't believe I came with them. I tried to remind her, I was the white guy you came with. She still wasn't sure until the other folks let me in the car with them. We talked a lot on the way home. I kissed her. 

About 30 minutes away we stop for gas. The car we were in was a P.O.S. and the guy driving it wasn't the owner. He didn't know the car couldn't handle speed bumps. He went over one and it sliced the brake line. A car with no brake fluid is a bit scary. My stupid drugged up ass thought, I could drive it and just use the E brake to stop us. Everyone thought, huh, we've never met this guy... but it sounds like a plan. I got in the drivers seat, put my feet on the peddles and though, "FUCK THIS". One of the best thoughts in my life.

So all 7 of us pile in a 2-door 99 Acura Integra. The kinda car you could barely fit 5 adults in. I was bummed I couldnt sit with my new lady friend for this leg of the trip. The car drove ok... but the brakes weren't designed for so much weight. We almost plowed into a car on the freeway. Exciting time I really hope my daughter does not relive.

On with the story... I said it altered the course of things. We get back to the dudes place and it's getting light by this time. Me and the girl exchange numbers and end up spending the whole weekend together. She was my girlfriend for the next 3.5 years. She was the one I followed up to LA from San Diego. And in LA is where I met my wife and started this lovely life that has brought me together with you guys.

Never would have met any of yall if it weren't for talking to AJ at that rave.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, and I'm bummed. I had made it my whole project without hurting myself, till yesterday. I got the ridgeboard up. It's the spine along the top of the house. Well I stood up right into in knocking the top of my head real good. No stars or blurry vision. Alls good... just wasn't very much fun. I took a nap and tried again later. Did the same thing. I'm going to have to be careful up there. Got more than 1/3 of the rafters in, so that's good. Need to finish today. It's almost a building.


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2013)

great story jig. life is only what you make of it, keep an open mind.

raves have a lot of good to answer for, where else could you put so many young people together and see complete harmony?.


edit: and be careful on the roof, just because you are high up doesn't mean there is nothing above you. roofers wear hard hats for a reason


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Hahaha..... bumping my old post from December. SOmeone gave me a rep for it and I wondered what it was. Some nice views up here. You'd think people would want to come visit.... still only had a handful of folks up in the almost 6 years we've been here. Only 2 hours drive from about 22 million people. Such a nice hidden away spot. Not sure what buds those are.



jigfresh said:


> I was out doing inspections the other day and the clouds were pretty, so I snapped a couple shots for you guys. And yes... I do think about you guys all the time lol.


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2013)

is that frost chernobyl by any chance? lovely pics but i cant rep you unfortunately, i'm such a scrooge with rep and likes "i must spread some around"


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't think it could have been the chernobyl. I just harvested that this year, and mine wasn't very frosty really. Bit of a failure of a grow tbh. Smokes pretty good though. Good thing I still got tons of Dog to keep me held over till next harvest.

And I seriously should wear a helmet up there. Dangerous among the rafters I swear.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2013)

[email protected]#$%^& feels good! 
lol
.....just tenderizing your coconut!?!? 
I think those were DOG testers? You know what? That was when you got your new car, I started looking into those cmaxs I was going to ask you what you thought about the mileage after having it for a while? I read that they were exaggerating with the sticker numbers but what better than from the horses mouth eh.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Well... I can't evaluate the mileage fairly as we live up a giant mountain. So the gas mileage absolutely sucks coming up the hill... and we are usually loaded down with shopping goods because that's one of the main reasons we even go down there. I can say we were right at 40.0 paying attention to our driving. We both estimate it would get at least 43 if we lived on the ground, or anywhere near. We're around 5,000. I don't think it would get over 45 for us though. The 47 seems nuts, but if you had a flat commute and drove like a grandpa I think it's possible.

We haven't been paying as much attention to driving as well recently and it's dropped to 39. If we continue this it will probably go down to 37. I think if you just bought the thing and didn't pay any attention at all to how you accelerated you could get anywhere from 35-37. Not bad considering, I suppose.

I'm very happy with our 39-40. And that's over 16,000 miles now. Aside from the mileage I absolutely love the thing. It's comfortable, roomy, has fold down back seats that make it flat with the trunk area. Like a big deck, has a hatchback with no lip to the deck, so it's easy to load. We bought the Cadillac of car seats for the kid and it doesn't fit in a lot of cars, but it fits in ours fine. It also is very easy to get in and out of the back seats, there isn't that hump that most 4 doors have near your but. It's really open. I love the interior, all the features. We got the touchscreen radio, but the rest is the basic. Basic on that car is super nice to me. Everything feels really nice. Like another class of car. We ended up paying I think $30k with everything, including maintenance and all the bells and whistles.

Only complaints I have about it are the downhill assist sucks, so we use our brakes a lot going down the hill... but we have the maintenance plan that covers brakes, so all's good. And I don't like the cup holders. I don't hate them, but if I have to search for a negative there you go.

Has good power, great suspension. Great stereo. It's just a great little ride.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2013)

I like all that, I really want the mileage on my next buy. The report I read said you couldn't get 47 in it no matter what you did, 40 isn't bad at all though. I like your review of it, even more that it was for me with great detail. To me the next best is the volt but 12k more. Man I was getting 45 in the late 80s and through the 90s with Volkswagen diesels, they leveled the field by jacking the price of diesel though. Have you heard this crap where they want to raise the taxes on hybrid owners to take away the little bit of savings they are getting, I think that is in NC. Thanks again for the review dude!
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 10, 2013)

Our government is based on an oil burning model. They couldn't let it go easily. What would we fight wars over ??? And if we didn't fight wars how could we justify such a large military ??? And who would get all the overseas contracts the pay bank ???

Crazy how it's all justified. Especially like you said, we were getting 40 and 50 mph in the 90's. Some dude got on me saying hybrids aren't that great for the environment because of the batteries and stuff. I could care less about that. I'm doing this to get off the middle east's jock as much as possible. Well, as much as possible for $30k and a nice new ride lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 10, 2013)

Electricity would be a more expensive way to drive, except that
the electricity used is generated using coal.

The total amount of energy from the sun that hits the earth every day 
is astronomical.....one can dream....

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh for sure, you can't reach out your hand and touch a single thing not already touched by oil.... very nice ride, me likey! The foot release hatch is bitchin', that touch screen module is wicked cool too.
I had a physics teacher in college that made the point for us that at the turn of the century 1900 every person produced an average of 4 horsepower a day, by 2000 the average is 7 horsepower consumption per day. Our dependence on cheap energy is not sustainable and getting off that teet will benefit us all. I feel like there is a general shift of understanding, like you said though it will be driven by the dollar. Those with them (dollars) will bend the flow once they tap out the fossil fuel reserve or the ozone burns off, whichever happens first. 
Sheesh!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Electricity would be a more expensive way to drive, except that
> the electricity used is generated using coal.
> 
> The total amount of energy from the sun that hits the earth every day
> ...


More than dream! We already have commercial technology capable of collecting solar energy in orbit and beaming it to the surface at a very efficient rate.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2013)

We have enough natural gas to supply our energy needs for the next 100 years. Need to get corn out of the biofuel market. It takes 1 1/2 gallons of fuel to produce 1 gallon of biogas. Get the government out of the energy business and let the markets dedicate. ....................... cof


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> We have enough natural gas to supply our energy needs for the next 100 years. Need to get corn out of the biofuel market. It takes 1 1/2 gallons of fuel to produce 1 gallon of biogas. Get the government out of the energy business and let the markets dedicate. ....................... cof


I hate to dissent but fossil fuels are a dead end and promulgating their use only adds to the destruction of the environment. I'm afraid that I don't feel like we own this bitch and we are naive to think she needs us to continue or that we won't/can't ruin our ability to live with her. She may be our mother but we might just overstay our welcome. This idea that business knows best is malarkey, plain and simple. The only best interest that business has in mind is the best interest of the business. Some things are too important and belong to the rest of us, or none of us at all! The free market deciding the fate of the atmosphere is a commercial interest by it self that has been shrewdly gouged into the minds of those hungry for a cheap and fast answer to energy demand.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2013)

what I stated was get the government out of energy-not environment. ............................... cof


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

Our next cadilac limo.....there is a store just around the corner from us. Try peddling this up yer mountain Jig? hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

Hahaha bet the turning circle makes the centre of town a bit dicey lol.


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2013)

do you think somebody was driving alongside at the exact same speed when taking that photo? it's amazing the way the focus on their faces is perfect yet the background is blurred.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

lol, I think it's photoshopped. I have never seen one that long to be honest, but that is the principal of them. Just google "Bakfiets" and check out images


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2013)

DST said:


> lol, I think it's photoshopped. I have never seen one that long to be honest, but that is the principal of them. Just google "Bakfiets" and check out images



i had suspicions about it being tampered with but i honestly think the dutch are that crazy they would be a regular thing, like the new school bus or something.


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 11, 2013)

Kind of eliminates the benefits of size and maneuverability, as far as a bicycles go...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

Haha Id much rather tow a wagon of some sort... It could even be covered.


edit: Have any of you seen "carbon nation"? Pretty cool... algae ftw!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

Word up peeps. As for govt getting their hands in stuff... they belong out of everything really. Haha... anarchy FTW. Shit, I don't have the answer, but I do know the Federal Govt is out of control in every way, and stands for literally nothing this country was founded on (in my opinion).

I know one thing though. The sun will come up tomorrow and I will still have a building to build. And my wife will still have a HUGE fuckin belly. I honestly don't know how that thing is supposed to get any bigger. We're only at 34.2. Supposedly going another 6 or so weeks, lol.

It's raining here today. No bike rides sadly. Ok, I don't have a bike, so no bike rides ever. 

Rain rain go away. Come back in a month or so. Call me tarp man. Got tarps up all over the spot.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

I was wondering when you were going to swing by whodat.  Good to see you pal.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2013)

I was recently liberated from the tarps with a new roof. It took me two weeks to teach my son not to put out pans when it rained. ........... cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay for no drips. I'm having a serious mental issue right now thinking about the roof dripping. I'm positive I remember being in a place we needed to put pots and pans out when it rained. But can't for the life of me remember where that was. Usually I ask my wife as she has remarkable memory... but pregnancy has a way of making a woman retarded. She is seriously not the same person she was.

It must be nice to not have to worry about water getting in anymore. Very annoying.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2013)

baby brain, its funny. Like living with an uber blond.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

For real. I am constantly asking... "are you serious".

Speaking of "are you for real" my cat brought another dead bird to the doorstep yesterday. He's so proud, and I'm so not lol.

EDIT: I have the slightest idea what the fuck this dude is talking about... but I like the bass. 

[youtube]XFZVBO940wQ[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 11, 2013)

Diggin snoop lion. Hadn't really listened to him before. You know what I mean.

[youtube]4SgrCTqNTs8[/youtube]

Got to give love to get love.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey u know i support crystal palace fc? they have their first premiership game against spurs, aint that you soccer team?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

Haha soccer, dont you mean football you big dummy.... Are you pregnant mr W? 



edit: sorry I dont have the time to put forth the effort to write my thoughts on recent posts... Im busy, a good busy.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello fam long time..update I was cleaning up the grow room and found a jar full of pineapple express.that bud had to be cured for 3-4 months.when I opened it the smell was in ur face type smell.my son looked at it and said " pop the buds are orange" I was put your glasses on he said pop the buds are orange we went out side to look and I'll be damn it was orange.lol I never seen buds go so fast.it was 4 ounces in 5 min.lol I think I learned something new...the longer the cure the better it smell smoke and taste. Now moving on to the next grow.we have 10 dj short blue moonshine 3 grapefruit diesal 3 og ghost traine haze. I'm not sure about the trsin because the mom grows long and skinny. But we will see then she go into 12/12.the girls are drinking 5 gals a day and roots ate popping out everywhere.this grow is to keep me bzy until my kens grand daddy purp is reafy.loving the supper sour thid one inlobing the grow.any questions. Let me know


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey jojo... I knew they would stink up eventually. Glad it worked out for you bro. Wish we could swap some buds. 



mr west said:


> Hey u know i support crystal palace fc? they have their first premiership game against spurs, aint that you soccer team?


Yeah that's my side. I'll either feel bad for you or be upset with you come that match lol. I looked and there are 3 crystal palace games being broadcast on Sky in the first half the season.

Things are lovely these days as the Ashes are on. And in england where it's oh so lovely in the summer. Wish I was there.  Hoping England pull out the first test. It's not looking very promising.

@whodat - glad you're so busy. 

Lot's of  today.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

edit: missed one in there.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


>





Bobotrank said:


>


That's how happy I am at the thought of meeting my little girl !!!


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's how happy I am at the thought of meeting my little girl !!!


my wee yin told me yesterday that he spoke to Hannah via BoIP and she said she feels the same. What were her words again, oh yes, "can't wait to meet that old Hippy dude and scream, PAPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2013)

That's cute D. Say thanks to your little one for me. 

I was supposed to have 2 of my bestest friends coming over today for one last visit before baby comes. Well, 2 turned into 4 and now 4 of my best friends are coming to visit. I can hardly contain myself. I couldn't go to sleep till 2:30, and woke right up at 6:30. And here I am, feeling like I should run around the damn house naked I'm so excited. We don't get too many visitors, and have only had as many as 4 people at once, One time! I'm super stoked and can't wait to see them. I feel so loved. 

I'm learning more about soil. Well not so much learning about it, but learning the feel. Like when the plants want water, and how they grow a little once they get it. I can start to get a feel on when to water.

OH YEAH.... DST... I had a realization. You know the whole thing about smelling herb and describing it with cereals and such. Always bugged you, "why couldn't we use natural smells like citrus, etc to describe." I think it's as simple as Organic vs Synthetic. All my hydro plants smelled of synthetic smells (as they were fed synthetic nutrients). The smelled like "Fruity Pebbles" or "Fruit loops" other random man made smells, meant to mimic citrus, and berry, etc. When I grind up the soil plants I grew, they smell of natural things, like actual citrus, or flowers/ roses... it's really nice. One of the reasons I haven't just jumped back to hydro.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

Saw this and thought about you parents soon to be.... I think these little ones would agree with you jig lol. Glad to hear the soil grow wasn't a complete loss,, I guess. I need to be actually looking at this smell and flavor chart in one of my books to actually be able to describe any of it in any kind of detail,, helps me allot and Im terrible at describing smells and stuff. Anyway...

Oh and congrats on the visitors!!! I wish they could throw me in the trunk so I could hang out too lol.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2013)

I always use this for my nug test smells,and taste...I find this chart spot on.. but even more than smell-n-taste..are the analogies/metaphors used to help describe cannabis>>>>I do know one thing,organic grown,under MH light,will give the best terpene profiles.IMO


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

genuity said:


> I always use this for my nug test smells,and taste...I find this chart spot on.. but even more than smell-n-taste..are the analogies/metaphors used to help describe cannabis>>>>I do know one thing,*organic grown,under MH light,will give the best terpene profiles.*IMO


^^ uh oh,,, not this blasphemy again lmao. I agree bro, all the way.

That chart is awesome! Mine has lots of pictures, easy for my simple brain to process haha.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice smell wheel. I'll have to look at that next time I grind something up and see if I can't give you guys a description. The sour D smells pretty good. Not very complex a smell but it's nice. In a nasty stinky kinda way.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2013)

genuity said:


> I always use this for my nug test smells,and taste...I find this chart spot on.. but even more than smell-n-taste..are the analogies/metaphors used to help describe cannabis>>>>I do know one thing,organic grown,under MH light,will give the best terpene profiles.IMO


I like the *Microbiological -> Other* section. :0)

JD

P.S. So, there is no "wet dog" weed....probably for the best. Ugh!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

My brow raised at the "moldy" smell,,, if my weed smells moldy Im not smoking it lol.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2013)

me too,but if its like a chesse kinda mold smell,then im all over it......mmmmm


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2013)

cheese stink + earth musk = money


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2013)

The Sour D smells like Diesel and Grapefruit...that's all I could pick out.

Had 4 of my best buds from High school over yesterday. It was a blast, but today I have a serious drop off. I'm so sad.   I'll get over it considering I have a great deal to look forward too in the near future, but damn it has me feeling secluded. Don't know when I'll see them all again. But it was real nice. We played hackey sack for over an hour, smoked tons of pot (well I did, they smoked a little), went to lunch at the mexican restaurant, and sat around chatting. It was too short. Boo hoo.

It really meant a lot to me that they came up to see me. Last time as a Non dad. Life is a changing.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like a great day man! I was just thinking about some old friends while I drove yesterday. I haven't seen any I knew as a teenager other then family in almost 9 years. I joked with my wife that even if they have a highschool reunion no one would be able to find me if they wanted to. I don't use Facebook or any other social sites then this one. There are a handful or people is love to sit down with and catch up a little.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2013)

It was comforting to my soul. I miss them so much right now. I feel like that's part of the reason I don't go down to San Diego, it's only a couple hours drive, but there is so much pain leaving each time. I often wonder why I left home, kinda wishing I could go back. But we have other plans, and there is a giant world out there to see. I just miss my people. The ones who really know me and know where I came from. At least they are doing well. It's comforting to know they are happy and progressing through life, somewhat lol. We're all around 35 and of the 5 of us, 2 are married, 1 engaged, 2 no girlfriends. I'm the only one with a kid on the way. The other guy who's married just had his wife accept a job in LA and she moved there. Not sure I'd call that progress, but whatevs, he gets a house they own to himself in SD.

Now I'm just blabbing. I like my friends. I like you guys. It's a shame we cant just all hang out all the time. But then that would be boring, and I'd want to move away, hahaha.

[rant] And yeah I know you aren't on any kind of social media. It's really fucking frustrating. I have a slight resentment towards anyone who isn't on facebook. I don't know what all you peoples reasons are... but you're all selfish. There are people that would absolutely LOVE to know what's going on with you, like your grammy, or your old high school teacher, or ME!!!! All 4 of the guys who came over yesterday are NOt on facebook and it drives me nuts. I'm not saying everyone should spend their lives 'liking' posts or playing farmville (dated reference)... I just mean an update or two through out the year, with a pic or two to go along with it. [/rant]

I guess I'll enjoy my morning. 

HHB!!! Almost 35 weeks!!! Nearly there everyone!!!!!!!!! Oh, haha, about baby stuff. At the store the other day we picked up snacks for me when we are in the hospital. Basically anything that will keep not being refrigerated. It's like a heart attack in two grocery bags... really can't wait to eat it all. Will be like being 14 again and stuffing my face with chips and crackers and candy. I was a fat little 7th grader... well maybe not fat by US standards, but fat for europe. My nickname was love-handles.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Better to have loved and lost then never to have loved at all... Or however that goes.
I like being away from people, but a visit from my friends sure would be nice.



edit: lmao I love how you lumped yourself in the same category as grammies and old high school teachers! I gots FB but never update anything Im up to on it... I do check it every time Im on the toilet, infact thats the only time I check it,,, so that says something right there haha. 


HH to tha B! woo hooo! HHB!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It was comforting to my soul. I miss them so much right now. I feel like that's part of the reason I don't go down to San Diego, it's only a couple hours drive, but there is so much pain leaving each time. I often wonder why I left home, kinda wishing I could go back. But we have other plans, and there is a giant world out there to see. I just miss my people. The ones who really know me and know where I came from. At least they are doing well. It's comforting to know they are happy and progressing through life, somewhat lol. We're all around 35 and of the 5 of us, 2 are married, 1 engaged, 2 no girlfriends. I'm the only one with a kid on the way. The other guy who's married just had his wife accept a job in LA and she moved there. Not sure I'd call that progress, but whatevs, he gets a house they own to himself in SD.
> 
> Now I'm just blabbing. I like my friends. I like you guys. It's a shame we cant just all hang out all the time. But then that would be boring, and I'd want to move away, hahaha.
> 
> ...


Times tickin, could be anyday now, huh? My mom doesnt have FB doesnt want it. but her mom, my grandma is on it has more friends than i do, and is on more than me too. are you gonna smoke before or after the birth or do you wanna be sober throughout?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I am a sentimental old sissy. My friends left yesterday and as they drove away I started absolutely freaking out because I forgot to get our picture together. All credit to the wife... I would have been sulking for days, but she said get the phone fast. I called and texted and called and texted and someone got one of the texts. They turned around and came back, just so I could get my picture. It made me oh so very happy. Like the whole day was worth it to get that pic. It's a good pic too. 

There is nothing I love better than being around a bunch of my buds. Other than being with my wife of course.

EDIT: Smoking before, during, and after birth will be something we take as it goes. I don't really have any plans, but I'm not going in with any rules either. I'll smoke before we leave for the hospital just to chill me out a little. I'm sure I'll be a wreck. Will probably smoke in the parking lot before we go in as well. Not sure when my next chance will be and I'm not going to mess with edibles, would suck to be on a whitey for my little n's arrival. After, who knows. I'll probably be so thrilled I'll light up a bowl in the hospital room, lol. Just kidding mom!

EDIT 2: I still don't even know your name T. I just call you T around home. Wife knows who I mean. I guess you don't know mine either then. So odd how much we can know one another and yet still not 'know' one another.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 14, 2013)

Long story short since I had a great explanation typed out and lost it .............GRRRAAhahahahaahgGHGAGAWawrarawraw!!!!!!!!!!! 

Facebook is way too connected for my tastes, they link everything you do on the internet (not including riu) so everyone else can see. I know you can set stuff to private but the privacy sucks. I've had a friend that some person stole their private pictures some how and used them to make fake pages. I've got an old myspace page floating around out there with about 3 pictures on it, but have never had a desire to join facebook.

That being said my wife has face book so I'll see if she'll let me say hi !

I stopped on the way to the hospital and bought a oneie to commemorate the occasion! I also took my white widow with me for some tokes in the parking lot before and the 2 days after. Mom was glad to have it too afterwards once they let her "take a walk"  it REALLY helped her with the cramping and after pains!


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 14, 2013)

I definitely feel ya on the friends bit man. Luckily I'm still pretty close with the handful of true friends I have. We pick up right where we left off last and run with it. Two them are actually the ones I'm going to Thailand with. Good friends will always turn around for you. Or at least that's my opinion. It's always interesting to see how each of us has progressed through life as you said. One married, one engaged, and I'm the one without. hahah.

The fb thing is always an interesting issue. I think TC put it best. I reluctant to post everything on fb but I do have my privacy settings locked down hard. I don't need more bullshit to deal with. It does make keeping in touch with friends hella easier. 

I will say despite not knowing each other's names on here, I consider you guys as much of friends as the ones I see. I share the same info and give advice and all that jazz. The people I chat with on here via journals are some of the best and truly genuine ppl I know. 

HHBG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wait one more !


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2013)

> *We played hackey sack, smoked pot, went to lunch at the mexican restaurant, and sat around chatting.*


This is my gang, to the letter.

:0)

I am glad that you got a reminder of what life is supposed to be about
(like spending time with friends). It is like when one has a real vacation,
when, after a few days, one remembers life before the wheel.

Now, back to work. (I am talking to myself here)

JD

P.S. Carne Asada Burrito and Three Rolled Tacos, with Guacamole.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2013)

If you wanna add me on fb you can, lol. Just ask.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

One thing I honestly forget about the facebook thing is that many of you guys are involved in illegal activity (lol sounds so bad said like that). But yeah, I grow legally. I don't talk about it on FB, but I'm not sketched out being friends with other growers. I know how 'secret' I keep my life, and that's with a rec. So I get that side of it. My friends just don't like it because it's 'lame' or something. Nothing to do with actual concerns like privacy.



Javadog said:


> This is my gang, to the letter.


I bet we'd get along pretty well. 

Doc appt. this morning. Probably boring and fast like last time. Measure, check heart beat, ask any questions, see you next week. Takes about that long. Shame it's 45 minutes drive each way. We're also going to be meeting out doula again. They are like a birthing assistant kinda thing.

peace


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck with the appointments Jig, and you can add me of fb if you want lol.


I'll be having the fried chili relleno, smothered,,, and a double margarita on the rocks no salt,,,, and when its time to go I'll have a big ass HORCHATA!!!!!! I <3 horchata!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

ya'll can't add me to that shit. you do know they own copyright to print anything you put in there? private messages the lot.

HHB today then Jig? i forgot the due date but it's got to be coming up. smoking before the hospital mmmm man i dunno if i'd freak or need another hit lol


----------



## supchaka (Jul 15, 2013)

You guys are just thinking of movies where they nearly deliver in the car/taxi. None of my 4 kids had any excitement. My wife was in labor for 36 hours with our daughter and pushed for 4 hours but even then it wasnt like freak out stuff. It was like alright already lets get going woman Im tired of watching the same shows here! She may recall it differently but it was close to that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> One thing I honestly forget about the facebook thing is that many of you guys are involved in illegal activity (lol sounds so bad said like that). But yeah, I grow legally. I don't talk about it on FB, but I'm not sketched out being friends with other growers. I know how 'secret' I keep my life, and that's with a rec. So I get that side of it. My friends just don't like it because it's 'lame' or something. Nothing to do with actual concerns like privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a doula, they aint worth shit. they do YOUR job, of holding hands and feeding ice chips. i swear she did nothing else lol. What is their job ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2013)

I had time to build a couple of plue peter joints b4 we jumped in the car and rushed off to the hospital with hatty. LGP was having mad contractions and couldn't get her jeans on so i built a couple and we smoked one on the way there. Had the baby in an hour, I went outside to make phoe calls and have the other bifta lol, was very surreal dream like situation, I think the pot helped get a handle on things cuz I was buzzing me moobs off lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Good luck with the appointments Jig, and you can add me of fb if you want lol.
> 
> I'll be having the fried chili relleno, smothered,,, and a double margarita on the rocks no salt,,,, and when its time to go I'll have a big ass HORCHATA!!!!!! I <3 horchata!


I'd like 1 shrimp burritos, 3 beef rolled tacos w/ cheese and guacamole, and a shreaded chicken taco. Large Horchata for me as well. Mmmmmmm.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ya'll can't add me to that shit. you do know they own copyright to print anything you put in there? private messages the lot.
> 
> HHB today then Jig? i forgot the due date but it's got to be coming up. smoking before the hospital mmmm man i dunno if i'd freak or need another hit lol


You worried about facebook making a book on your private life don?

Due date is Aug 20. Just over a month (as if you couldn't put that one together on your own lol)



supchaka said:


> You guys are just thinking of movies where they nearly deliver in the car/taxi. None of my 4 kids had any excitement. My wife was in labor for 36 hours with our daughter and pushed for 4 hours but even then it wasnt like freak out stuff. It was like alright already lets get going woman Im tired of watching the same shows here! She may recall it differently but it was close to that.


I'm thinking our whole time will take 6 hours. From start to finish. Real shitty thing (in my eyes) is they keep you in the hospital for 2 days after birth. Fuck man... I want to go home.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had a doula, they aint worth shit. they do YOUR job, of holding hands and feeding ice chips. i swear she did nothing else lol. What is their job ?


I'm hoping ours does a little more... though I'm not exactly sure what their job is. At least she can take pics for us. 



mr west said:


> I had time to build a couple of plue peter joints b4 we jumped in the car and rushed off to the hospital with hatty. LGP was having mad contractions and couldn't get her jeans on so i built a couple and we smoked one on the way there. Had the baby in an hour, I went outside to make phoe calls and have the other bifta lol, was very surreal dream like situation, I think the pot helped get a handle on things cuz I was buzzing me moobs off lol.


Mrs. Jig is of half a mind to have a smoke before leaving for the hospital... but she kinda freaks out sometimes on herb, so probably not the best idea. As bad of a time me being on a whitey is during delivery, I can't imagine mom having to go through it.

Doc appt went fine. All's good and we go back in a week.

Forgot to check my plants yesterday and this afternoon there were two all shriveled up. Oops. I'm sure they'll be fine though.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2013)

Man, everyone is feeding on some killer chow! Carne asada, shrimp burritos (californians lol), rellenos, flautas, with guac, and horchata! mmmmmm 
I'm going to have to have some chile tonight 
Green chile and chicken stuffed sopapillas i think will fill the bill, I like the list above better but that's too much work. Damn, my stomach is growling now! 
HHB!
Take care of ALL of your ladies Jig!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2013)

HAha, yea make her take pics. I was mad, but it was paid for by insurance. but all she did was hold her hand and feed ice chips. i really can't think of anything else. 

Per Wikipedia


> A *doula* (/&#712;du&#720;l&#601;/,[SUP][1][/SUP] also known as a labour coach[SUP][2][/SUP] and originating from the Ancient Greek word &#948;&#959;&#973;&#955;&#951; meaning female slave[SUP][3][/SUP]), is a nonmedical person who assists a woman before, during, or after childbirth, as well as her partner and/or family by providing information, physical assistance, and emotional support.[SUP][1][/SUP] The provision of continuous support during labour by doulas (as well as nurses, family, or friends) is associated with improved maternal and fetal health and a variety of other benefits.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][4]
> 
> [/SUP]The overall goal of a doula is for the mother to feel safe and comfortable, enhancing the goal of doctors and nurses which is to ensure a safe delivery for mother and child. Doulas have no clinical role, duties or decision making, deferring instead to nurses or doctors.[SUP][6][/SUP]
> The kinds of support provided during childbirth may include physical assistance and comfort (massage, maintaining a supporting posture or providing water), emotional support (providing company, encouragement or simply talking in a soothing tone of voice), information (advice or the progress of the childbirth), and acting as an advocate for the woman undergoing childbirth (suggesting options or supporting the woman's decisions to a medical team).[SUP][1][/SUP] Doulas may also be involved during pregnancy and after birth.[SUP][1][/SUP]
> ...


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad the dr was good man hhbg!!!

You gotta find the mrs a really chill indica Dom so there is no anxiety . My wife swears the bud helped 10000x with the whole process. About the 2 days after, I know you wanna go home but those 2 days completely disappeared man. It felt like they were over so fast and the next thing you know your strapping that carseat in and rolling out!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

You don't understand my wife and pot. It's not about indica or sativa dom. It's about her freaking the fuck out when she even sniffs it. Like I will take a very small hit... very small. And I will stand about 2 feet away from her and blow it towards her face, so she only gets a little bit of that hit. And that sends her into a near panic. One time she felt as though she would faint for a week after smoking. It was really bad.

I'll do all the smoking for us. 

Cool about the 2 days. I just know we had to stay about 18 hours after we lost our baby in '10. It was the longest 18 hours ever. I hated it. Watching Ax Men or something on TLC over and over and over and over and over. Shitty food. People asking if we want to pray with them. Death Certificates to sign. Wife back hurting from the epidural that didn't work. Was a horrible feeling to feel trapped in that place. I'm sure it will be a completely different experience this time. But thanks for letting me know that.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah that sucks she reacts that strongly I thought you meant she could onlly smoke a little or she got tweaked out . Anyway, I'm sure that the posativity of things this time will completely make it better and different!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

More for me anyways! haha My wife is definitely a normie, or whatever you want to call it.

I forgot to mention I smoked enough to make my face and lips tingle last night. 

Oh, and I saw a commercial on the Home Run Derby tonight that was for these crazy looking shoes. SpringRazor I think they called it. Adidas? I think. Looked cool.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

These?


​


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

These?


​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You don't understand my wife and pot. It's not about indica or sativa dom. It's about her freaking the fuck out when she even sniffs it. Like I will take a very small hit... very small. And I will stand about 2 feet away from her and blow it towards her face, so she only gets a little bit of that hit. And that sends her into a near panic. One time she felt as though she would faint for a week after smoking. It was really bad.
> 
> I'll do all the smoking for us.
> 
> Cool about the 2 days. I just know we had to stay about 18 hours after we lost our baby in '10. It was the longest 18 hours ever. I hated it. Watching Ax Men or something on TLC over and over and over and over and over. Shitty food. People asking if we want to pray with them. Death Certificates to sign. Wife back hurting from the epidural that didn't work. Was a horrible feeling to feel trapped in that place. I'm sure it will be a completely different experience this time. But thanks for letting me know that.


i remember how bad i felt for you guys then. thats how i know this kid here is gonna be UBER appreciated. I have a buddy who's doc told him he was sterile and still is yet his wif had a child two years ago after 12 years of trying, and it looks just like him. He spoils his son too death i can see that being you. Hanna(it is Hannah right?) is going to be one lucky baby!

What you gonna do about the cats? or are they not in the house?


----------



## supchaka (Jul 15, 2013)

Whats this shit about staying for 2 days? We were lucky to get one. I think if you had the child early enough in the morning they would let you go that evening. When it was time to go I was thinking jeez cant we stay for awhile?


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

I think this fits in 
[video=youtube;HwSKkKrUzUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwSKkKrUzUk[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah hannah will definitely be blessed with a lot of love. We're going to get the adoption process started pretty soon after she gets here, so she can have a brother (from another mother lol). I guess the way things go we are most likely to end up with some shade of kid other than white, so that should be quite exciting. About the cats we are gonna put them out in the building I'm making. One is actually getting adopted next week. So we will be one lighter. The plan now is to have one cat stay in the house, because she is really special to us both. However, if she wakes us up just one time, out she goes.

So just us, baby, and one cat in the house. A few in the little cat house, and a few in the new office. We are also thinking of adopting a dog for little girl to grow up with. Like we don't have enough living things already. 

About the staying in the hospital, I sure as hell hope it's quick. Funny how we usually get what we don't want in situations like that. We even asked the place and they said it's usual to spend 2 nights. I've had two friends recently have kids and both stayed 2 nights. Wife says it's a good thing so they can monitor stuff. Apparently a lot of women have blood pressure issues soon after birth and it can cause serious issues. Might be that your wife is so fit they said, she ain't gonna be a problem. Send her home.

And Hydro... that's one of our special songs for sure. We have a little kitty named Simba and we are very much fans of little life forms.

Oh shit! Speaking of circle of life.... totally opposite end of the spectrum so wipe your mind of happy babies and such like. So wife is from a small-ish town in farm country PA. She was talking with someone from her class in high school last night and they told her about this dude. Fucking guy went nuts. He was in their class too and they 'knew' him. Guess you know everyone at smaller schools like that. Anyways, they had a H.S. reunion in '09. The guy Ricky showed up high as fuck. I wasn't there so not sure what he was on, but sounds like crazy amounts of meth or pcp. Like real tweaked out shit. He saw his estranged wife there and things were tense. I guess he didn't like seeing her or something. Less than a week later the wife is sitting in her car in a parking lot getting ready to leave, with her boyfriend, and her (and Ricky's) 3 kids in the back seat. Ricky runs up and blows the dudes head off right in the car with his wife and kids in it. Runs to his car and takes off.

They find him later that day on top of an oil storage tank. He's just gonna stay there but it start raining hard. He then proceeds to fall on top of the oil tank going to the ladder. Then he falls down the ladder. The fucker caught himself midfall (by luck not skill) and climbs down more before he falls the last 15 feet or so onto his back. And the news had the whole oil tank thing on camera.

Nuts!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

Forgot to mention the best part of the day yesterday. Went to the post office and had a package. Looks like we got out little girls coming home outfit!

Thanks a lot to the family who got it for us.  Really means a lot bro.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont understand that with the hospital. Here in Denmark they almost kick the mom and child out. My sister was out after 3 hours on first birth. Danish health system is fail´ing fast.
That is Nuts! And very sad. Cruel world outside. I like being home with my sick knee making hash and giving the girls some extra love.
What breed of dog are you thinking bout?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 16, 2013)

looks like things are going great for you. man once your baby comes, nothing will be the same. can't wait to see her, hhbg!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

One big difference is we pay a shit ton for health insurance. So they should treat us like royalty lol. Here's a snippit I found from an article just now: 

So basically the U.S. system costs more than twice as much (as the Danish system) and still leaves nearly a quarter of the population in the lurch if they need any medical care.

In fact, the U.S. could get universal coverage and still save about 1 trillion dollars per year on healthcare!

So what makes Danish health care so cheap? It's not because it's of poorer quality. According to international surveys, more than 90 percent of Danes are totally satisfied with their health care, and it uses the most advanced methods available anywhere. And per capita there are more hospital beds and doctors than in the U.S.


If one wants to talk about health systems that are failing, I would look to the US. We are a wreck. And it's absolutely crazy how bad we are with child birth. We have the highest rates of all sorts of unnecessary medical interventions in developed countries.

Dog... I think a Lab of some sort. I don't know dogs, never had one. Don't know much difference between them really other than size. And hair length. Wife knows about dogs, she's had some in her life. She's more in the driver seat on the dog part. Opinions are welcome.

How's the knee?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 16, 2013)

also i think a dog is a great thing to have, and for your family. Getting me a dog soon


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

That article sounds a couple years old. I mean 90% satisfied thats just crazy. Its fail operation on failoperation on not cleaning the tools and giving 1000 people some sort of blood dissease. lol Tings have been a bit crazy lately. And on top of that two "girls" i know is now fully working nurses. They should care about other beings but they are like thats gross and thats nasty i hate this job bla bla.. No wonder the ship is sinking.
I have a Labrador retriever and a Pitbull/English staffordshire terrier mix. Both would be perfect. But a muscle dog might be overhand with a little baby. The training needs to be spot on. Always should be anyhow. Ah dogs i love them.
The knee was feeling good when i woke. But after a few hours its that pointy pain again. The painkillers i got from the doc aint working so im very high cause that seems to help  Im smilling anywho 
But it best get better for next week! We plan a trip to Amsterdam. Exited like ****.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 16, 2013)

I gotta say I like your cats way more then a dog especially with the little one. My daughter is 3 1/2 and still has a hard time with anything other then SMALL dogs. My experience with labs is that they are large high energy dogs that are very high maintenance. My brother has been breeding them for several years and he plans his life around the dogs needs sometimes. He almost didn't come to visit with me in OH last weekend because his do was in heat...........: facepalm :

If you guys do get a dog my favorite breed is he cocker spaniel I think. Everyone I've met was very friendly and well behaved. Just my 2 cents though. I dog sat a pit pup for about a month and was completely sick of it after about 1.5 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2013)

good,good,good,jig..if you do get a dog,get a new born one,and raise him,i say him,cause a house full of females..is the best thing in the world...what are most of the cats you have?


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 16, 2013)

cocker spaniel is very known for ilness. Have you seen this documentary? Go mixed breed  And yeah labradors are mostly high energi. But mine is a lazy cow 
[video=youtube;yZMegQH1SPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=yZMegQH1SPg[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

The cat count is 3 boys 6 girls inside. 4 boys outside. With humans it's gonna be 8 to 8. We'll make sure the dog is a boy to push the tables in the right direction.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 16, 2013)

Out in the country we found that our cat numbers took care 
of themselves, with the assistance of the local wildlife.

We had a few of the cats that we indoors, and they managed 
to stick around.

JD


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had quite a few dogs in my life. It depends on what you're looking for. The best thing I can say is look at a bunch of them in person. How they react in person will typically dictate how they'll be once you get them. Granted good training goes a long long way. I can say pointers and labs tend to be high energy from personal experience. Bull terriers (target dog) can be stubborn but very loyal dogs and actually love ro be trained, also personal experience. As an all around good family dog I would say a golden retriever, what my parents have always had. They are easy to train and tend to calm/mature quickly. Best advice like I said is to make plenty of visits to meet with the dogs/pups. And if the parents are there meet them as well. Don't get attached to any one breed until you see a few. Then start narrowing it down. I've learned some of these lessons the hard way.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

The coyotes definitely keep the wild cats in check around here. So the only ones roaming the wild are either really bad ass... or very skitish and fast. Of our outdoor 4, 3 are the skitish type and 1 is the bad ass. Most of the outdoor ones around here are black. I guess cuz they are harder to catch. Most of ours are black.

Was scared as hell the other day. Saw kittens across the street frolicing. Went out and told our bad ass to be mean to them if they try to cross the street. The folks over there don't fix their animals. They just had to adopt out 14 pit puppies. Now they got at least 5 more kittens. On top of the 6 or so cats they already got. Those 6 were 10 but 4 got eaten. 

Got another dead bird on the doorstep today. Had it's guts hanging out and everything. Gotta love our little simba.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh yes, the gifts/trophies.

I recall finding just the small truncated cone of the end
of a mouse's face....just something that you do not expect 
to see alone. LOL

Usually it was some odd organ, cleaned, from a local wild rabbit.

JD


----------



## supchaka (Jul 16, 2013)

Im going to say Engish Bulldog of course, they have an unmatched tolerance of children and you can find info to back that up. They dont need alot of space or exercise so they are perfect stoners dog. I could see you sitting on the porch with one! Mine is 9, same age as my son, they grew up together and both survived the other.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 16, 2013)

I got some reading to do but always thinking about you and our other friends.....










[video=youtube;-nviui4oI80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nviui4oI80[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2013)

I want to post a cool old video 
ok, it's a cool song anyway 
[video=youtube_share;owBSfEcsY60]http://youtu.be/owBSfEcsY60[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2013)

A little something to help with the home sickness View attachment 2739379 this is what came out of ten oz and is my shrevport


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

Love all the dog talk.  For being people who want travel as much as possible, you'd think we'd be wanting to lessen our crew, but we like living things a lot.

Whodat, always thinking of you as well buddy. Hope it's not too hot out there.

Cowboy, that's a cool song. Never heard of that band before.

Dr. D81, that's a beautiful picture. Actually makes my heart ache a bit thinking of LA. I have only spent a little time there. I grew up in San Diego and moved to Los Angeles when I was 20. I went to Lousianna on two different trips. One I was 12 or something and I met my great grandpa who was 94 at the time. Then I had a mid life crisis when I was 22, and my grandma perscribed me a trip to see the fam. I stayed out there for 2 weeks or so. Just me and some of the family. It's a strange feeling I have when I'm there. It's as if I belong there with all of them, but I don't think I ever could liver there with all of them, so it hurts me to be so conflicted and to shun such a beautiful part of the world. My fam also has loads of money there, so I'd be living large for sure.

Thanks a lot for the reminder though. I love reading Shreveport. It reminds me of the love my fam has for me and the love I have for them. I forget sometimes and that's sad.

[quot=Dr. D81]





[/quote]

Here's a song I'm enjoying these days:
[youtube]Vwvt2U9WLqM[/youtube]

Today was a Home Depot day. I worked in the morning and then headed of to the HD. Bought 6 panels of plywood and 15 panels of siding. It was to replace the thinner stuff I had at home. Then rented the truck they have and drove the goods home. Unloaded, loaded the returns, plus the pallets they have a deposit on. Went back, unloaded, returned the supplies and truck and was on my way. Was really a bonus too as I had a mistake go my way. The siding I had bought was $21 a piece. The stuff I bought to replace it today was supposed to be $31 per. There weren't any barcodes on the stuff so she walked over to scan it, and scanned the exact stuff I had at home. The $21 per stuff. So I didn't pay a thing to upgrade from 7/16 composite to 19/32 real wood.

I feel like I got instant karma though. Was debating whether to be honest or not, decided not to look a gift horse in the mouth. Ate dinner and promptly got sick. Lost the whole night.  I'll be ok, just upset stomach type thing.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2013)

I love your musical tastes, I been jamming this stuff lately a bit of a departure from the norm. Wish I knew Portuguese as well as I do Spanish though. 
[video=youtube_share;OpYR7ilLbfo]http://youtu.be/OpYR7ilLbfo[/video]


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

the bigger the dog the more exercise it will require, also the more scared your daughter will be of it and you will have to always be vigilant as a big dog trying to play can still do a lot of damage. i would recommend a smaller breed like a french bulldog, i think supchaka is spot on abou english bully too, laziest most friendly dogs i have ever met. i also think you would suit one of these


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> But mine is a lazy cow


reminds me of this....lmfao...Am a Lazy Cow!
[youtube]OA9t61PuiDc[/youtube]


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

Im sorry but I cant understand much of whats she is saying lol

And also, Iv heard great danes are awesome apartment dog because they are so lazy, and they are giants.


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

west midlands accent whodat, westy prob sounds somewhat similar lol. it is amazing how there are sooo many accents in such a small country, all thanks to the industrial revolution supposedly.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 17, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> cocker spaniel is very known for ilness. Have you seen this documentary? Go mixed breed  And yeah labradors are mostly high energi. But mine is a lazy cow
> [video=youtube;yZMegQH1SPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=yZMegQH1SPg[/video]



Only could make it 1:30 in, that shit makes me sick.... Duh motherfukers, inbreeding creates problems  Part of the problem are these people buying these name brand out of the box animals... I swear its hard to consider humans to be an intelligent species sometimes. Eh I caught myself about to go on a serious rant  Dont wanna kill the vibes  

Point in case....



Get your ass to LA jig!
HHB!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> the bigger the dog the more exercise it will require, also the more scared your daughter will be of it and you will have to always be vigilant as a big dog trying to play can still do a lot of damage. i would recommend a smaller breed like a french bulldog, i think supchaka is spot on abou english bully too, laziest most friendly dogs i have ever met. i also think you would suit one of these


some of the toughest dogs i have known. not always kid friendly though, bur are natural hunter. the al around family dog to be is a well bred pitbull, unless you want your dog to be friendly w/ other dogs. people are fine, otherdogs not so much..How is everything jig? this is usually the time the birthing scares happen with false contraction and what not, you guys must be in the clear good things


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im sorry but I cant understand much of whats she is saying lol
> 
> And also, Iv heard great danes are awesome apartment dog because they are so lazy, and they are giants.


Awesome dogs! All that i have meet have been super nice dogs. But sadly a 30 minute walk could result in a day in bed the next. They grow so big and fast the bones just hurt. But great dog if you want a big one 

Edit: Yeah sry bout the pedegree movie. If you feel just a bit like me it can ruin the mood a hole day. Human fuckers! I think i saw as far as you then remembered how it felt the last time i saw it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

On the way home yesterday I saw a sign for St. Bernard puppies! haha... nah. we couldn't swing that.

EDIT: I'm really not sure what's up. I think one of my friends or family is logged in as me... and they look at my thread... and so I don't see that I have new posts to read. It's really odd. So if I ever completely ignore your post it might be because I never knew it existed. ???


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

strange one that, do you have any suspects?. it is prob because you logged on to riu on somebody elses cpu and didn't remember to log off so now all they need to do is go to riu and they are already signed in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol, id get that checked out .


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I love your musical tastes, I been jamming this stuff lately a bit of a departure from the norm. Wish I knew Portuguese as well as I do Spanish though.
> [video=youtube_share;OpYR7ilLbfo]http://youtu.be/OpYR7ilLbfo[/video]


Funny you mention portugese. Just 2 days ago I was reading lyrics to a song I like which is part spanish, part portugese. HOLY SHIT. Never realized how different of a language it is. Had weird accents like some asian language, and strange letter combinations. Sounds kinda french or something. So that's what they speak in Brazil huh? Don't think that's one I'll ever learn. 



DST said:


> reminds me of this....lmfao...Am a Lazy Cow!
> [youtube]OA9t61PuiDc[/youtube]


WTF is that mate, hahahaha..... on a load of drugs... bit of crack on the weekend. You know the way they look at you once you tell then you don't want the job, lol. Where do you find this stuff.



whodatnation said:


> Im sorry but I cant understand much of whats she is saying lol
> 
> And also, Iv heard great danes are awesome apartment dog because they are so lazy, and they are giants.


Dude, she's relatively easy to understand. You should have heard one of our RIU mates (hope he's ok) who was from round Birmingham. He not only had a thick b'ham accent, but he also had a strong 'hood' accent on top. So it was almost impossible for me to understand him... and I like to think I'm really really good with accents. Was the funniest thing when he called me. He's saying something like... "wuhgnvdisj vdjgiob" ... "hello, I think you have the wrong number" .... "nmhnnm ssahhuh ggsigg" (with more passion this time). Was about the funniest 'conversation' i've ever had with someone.



ghb said:


> west midlands accent whodat, westy prob sounds somewhat similar lol. it is amazing how there are sooo many accents in such a small country, all thanks to the industrial revolution supposedly.


I am blown away with the diversity of accents you guys have. And I've only heard a few. Such a small country and so many different sounds. West is actually from london and sounds as such. LGP is a midlander and sounds a bit like that lady, but not really.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> some of the toughest dogs i have known. not always kid friendly though, bur are natural hunter. the al around family dog to be is a well bred pitbull, unless you want your dog to be friendly w/ other dogs. people are fine, otherdogs not so much..How is everything jig? this is usually the time the birthing scares happen with false contraction and what not, you guys must be in the clear good things


I would actually like a pit. Not sure wife is keen on them. They get a bad rap, but I've known some really great pits. Wife grew up with a boxer in the house. She has videos of her as a baby messing with the dog. What I think we are planning is to get an old dog, on it's last legs so to speak. Less energy and it should be good with the babe. And you know what you are getting. I think after that one, we'll end up getting a puppy we can raise and train to be our own. I'm looking forward to training a dog and honestly feel like I may really really really fall in love with dogs once I own one. I've never had a dog, or even had a girlfriend with a dog. Have had friends with one, but never really been in the family with one.

WAIT.... I lie. My godfather had a weimaraner that I loved very much and was very much part of the family. She was a sweet little girl. She was named "jetty' like the rock piles they put by ports. Ahhh I miss jetty. She ran onto the freeway and got hit. Poor girl. I feel so bad for dogs who get onto the freeway. Must be so scary, and then you are dead. 

As for babe and the like. Yesterday was 35 weeks. If the baby were Don's panama red it would be getting near harvest time.  I still can't believe you flowered a plant that long bru. We haven't had any false contraction, or waves as we like to call them. Wife just can't sleep or get comfortable or feel good much at all. I'm constantly waking up to her awake or in another room... and that never usually happens. Freaks me out waking up alone. I had a premonition that Hannah will be born Aug 4. That's less than 3 weeks away! Got to get in gear.



whodatnation said:


> Get your ass to LA jig!
> HHB!!!


I really do need to. Maybe a trip to let the fam to meet the new addition. I'm sure we could swing through your way too.

So it's wednesday today huh? I don't know about that. It feels like a Tuesday to me. We'll see who has the last word in this disagreement Calendar.

HAHAHA... was trying to find a song to share and this is the only youtube video for it. Props to dude for feeling open to showing the world his dancing prowess. Cool song at least. I would recommend to any of you guys to check out the album on Spotify. Michael Stuart - Back to da Barrio. Really cool songs on it in my opinion. I couldn't decide which to post, but this is a good one and has such a great video to boot.

[youtube]okzEBWn0lIo[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> strange one that, do you have any suspects?. it is prob because you logged on to riu on somebody elses cpu and didn't remember to log off so now all they need to do is go to riu and they are already signed in.


It's either my mom, dad, or wife. Don't think I've ever used anyone elses device, or when I have I made sure for it not to remember my password. You know what's nuts. A few different members have let me into their accounts to post stuff for them. They trusted me, and I didn't do anything to violate their trust... but I don't think I'd trust anyone to get into my account like that. I don't like the idea that someone else can speak for me and it's not me.

Maybe I should get a blue pit for the baby lol.


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

to be honest their isn't much damage that anybody could do if they did access your account, except to come on here and call us all cunts, which the majority of us already know we are lol.

get a sausage dog, you know you want to!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2013)

you guys call em sausage dogs? We call em wiener dogs over here. And yeah... don't think that's in the cards. One rule is that the dog has to be bigger than our biggest cat.... and he's 11 kg. 

Don't they bark non stop too? The one down the street seems to never shut up. But again, I guess it goes to training or lack there of.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> strange one that, do you have any suspects?. it is prob because you logged on to riu on somebody elses cpu and didn't remember to log off so now all they need to do is go to riu and they are already signed in.


That exact thing happened to me! And he was like. Hey man i was just looking around. I was like wtf dude that shit is personal. Do ah clean sweap NOW!


----------



## ghb (Jul 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> you guys call em sausage dogs? We call em wiener dogs over here. And yeah... don't think that's in the cards. One rule is that the dog has to be bigger than our biggest cat.... and he's 11 kg.
> 
> Don't they bark non stop too? The one down the street seems to never shut up. But again, I guess it goes to training or lack there of.


the little dogs usually are the yappiest, usually no good with kids too, it was a joke mainly cause i just think they look hilarious. my first dog was a boxer and it was the best dog i ever owned, no problems whatsoever with him. as you put it quite right a lack of training and any dog will act up.

it sounds like your cat is eating better than you, 11kg!?!?


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 17, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> you guys call em sausage dogs? We call em wiener dogs over here. And yeah... don't think that's in the cards. One rule is that the dog has to be bigger than our biggest cat.... and he's 11 kg.
> 
> Don't they bark non stop too? The one down the street seems to never shut up. But again, I guess it goes to training or lack there of.


We call em gravhunde. Diggerdogs. Yeah but i would never own such. They seem to be the dark sheep at dog gatherings. My fathers mother had one and it was a beast. Had to keep it in a nother room when visitors came. And the freakin barking 
Shit its hot today 29degrees C. Thats 33 at canopy level in the grow room. So i took most outside to catch a cool breeze  Damn its hot. Well the "Sun yard" aint painting itself.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2013)

yep,them dam long dogs,speak non-stop....and piss all over them self,i had one for my kids,and she was a mean Bitxh....get a pup pit,this lil guy is blue x red pit,that is about to hit my cali blue gal(storm)<<<they are the best of buds,but he is much bigger now...but she still gets at him..in a good way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice dog Gen, Jig if you checked out most of my fb stuff, you'll see i have had dozens of pits of all colors over the years lol. now i only have a shih tzu i swear its tearing me apart.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 17, 2013)

I love my children and dogs, but I would wait until Hannah is 2 or older before getting a dog. She deserves all of the attention for the first 2 years. ................................... cof


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2013)

That's on point there COF!


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2013)

My parents had a dog when i was born, nina her name was, proper mungrle. I was walking at 8 months holding on to her back lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2013)

but then again I was a third child for my mum so I didnt get the full attention of a first born.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

I was a first born but then my mom remarried and got a 3. child and she is just spoiled crazy. She is like a walking talking Hannah Montana :O

Edit: lol i was a  Im so stoned. My mind cant take being home


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

lol @ that last vid you posted, jig. 

"whats that your watching? 
"Its p0rn, I promise" lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey fam hope all is well...popped all my kens gdp wishing on a female I'll post pics before I cut any males just to make sure.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2013)

hey jig,if that lone (plushberry x (purple kush x gsog))=honey bee,is still around,this a smoke report on her>>
posted by:automatik
*Here's Plushberry x (Purple Kush x GSOG). Smells like berries n cream. You get that fruity berry grape flavor on inhale, an the OG flavor really hits you on exhale! I tried this out of my bong and the first hit made my vision blur, green out status. Very cerebral, hit me right between the eyes at first then my body felt very warm, and relaxed, like a weight was lifted off my shoulders? Good for pain relief, focusing, mativation. Perfect strain for a hard days labor or a night out listening to music. A nice 60/40 head/body high. Good job, Aloha * 

ill get pics soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> I love my children and dogs, but I would wait until Hannah is 2 or older before getting a dog. She deserves all of the attention for the first 2 years. ................................... cof


I suppose you are right. She will be getting a new brother hopefully in her new year and two kids will require even more attention.



mr west said:


> My parents had a dog when i was born, nina her name was, proper mungrle. I was walking at 8 months holding on to her back lol.


That was like my wife and her dog too. That's fun.



genuity said:


> hey jig,if that lone (plushberry x (purple kush x gsog))=honey bee,is still around,this a smoke report on her>>
> posted by:automatik
> *Here's Plushberry x (Purple Kush x GSOG). Smells like berries n cream. You get that fruity berry grape flavor on inhale, an the OG flavor really hits you on exhale! I tried this out of my bong and the first hit made my vision blur, green out status. Very cerebral, hit me right between the eyes at first then my body felt very warm, and relaxed, like a weight was lifted off my shoulders? Good for pain relief, focusing, mativation. Perfect strain for a hard days labor or a night out listening to music. A nice 60/40 head/body high. Good job, Aloha *
> 
> ill get pics soon.


Sounds lush. I do still have her around looking good too.

Got the roof put on today. Still needs tar paper and shingles, but the boards are on. Just need siding up and the outside will be complete. Then just electrical and drywall. I guess some floors need to go in as well. Buy a lamp or two and move some furniture. It's really coming along

Baby is 35 weeks 3 days into her cycle. At the very most it will be 5 weeks 4 days before they would induce labor for being so late. But I don't think it will come to that. Really glad we got the going home outfit sorted. It's amazing how small they are.

Thanks for all the support through this whole trip. Still a little ways to go, so don't stop. But I have been appreciating it and will continue to do so.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

Fruity berry grape flavour, is that like a cereal that I have never heard of, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Morning D. Happy saturday. How's the Mrs?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

S'morgens J. Mrs is F.A.B my son. She took yesterday morning off as it was another hectic week and then her work called and said just take the rest of the day off. So we had a day in the sun, then went into town to mooch about, catcha drink on a sun terrace, then had a braai (wife even had a cheeky glass of wine, lol). Ickle was off the hook yesterday, must of been happy with all the rest Mum got. And Mrs Jig, must be real uncomfortable now for her?
Oh, and we got delivery of a large box of baby things. Video monitor, chair that does little moves and shakes around (are we making baby milkshakes or something???) along with elephant mobiles and all sorts. I am beggining to wonder where the little blighters cot is going to go the boxes are mounting up in his room!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

They are tiny, aren't they.

It is pretty hilarious....just how long they will each be used.

Clothes for children should either come from some common depot,
shared by all, or be made from paper or some such.....they are only
useful is such a small window!

The early ones are precious though, like something carried to the moon in 
an astronaut's pocket. Any item becomes precious when it is associated
with such an event. 

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, we only have about 3 new outfits for baby. The rest is used off ebay or craigslist. Wife got a few lots for next to nothing. I always say baby don't need to wear shoes until they start school. I'm a city boy, but I got a little bit of country in me lol.

Had an interesting thing happen this morning. Was up early working outside, while the air is cool and still, the birds aren't up yet, and I'm alone with the trees. A jeep pulls up to the White Trash People's house. And yes... 'White Trash People' is our official name for them. So the jeep pulls up with two guys and a kid in the back. I thought it odd as no one over there wakes up very early on the weekends... plus I had never seen that jeep, nor the kid. It all just didn't fit. So I watch as Dad packs the kids bag up and car seat and takes it all inside.

At this point I'm thinking it must be a custody handoff type thing. Still odd cuz I've NEVER seen a kid over there. So I don't pay much mind, go back inside, and get on the PC for a bit. Listening to music I thought I hear some sound. Sounds turn int bloody murder screams and I look outside. LIttle boy maybe 4 years old, possibly younger, is in the middle of the street (a good 100 ft from the house) screaming for DADDYYYYYYYY. So being the _____ that I am (nosey s.o.b., great guy, self appointed neighborhood watch captain) went out to make sure little dude was OK. We converse and he says he was dropped off for babysitting. After a few minutes a guy emerges from the WTP house. He walks down the driveway just as the kid runs back up on the other side of the cars so he didn't see. He gets to the back of the cars and sees nothing. At this point I think he thought I was on drugs talking to no one. 

I point to the kid.... the guy sees the kid... then looks at me and says "Who's that?"

LOLOL Are you serious????? WTF.

I said, "His dad dropped him off for babysitting?" 

WTP "What was he driving?"

A red jeep.

"Who's your dad kid?"

Kid says somthing.

Dude says, "OOOOHHHHHHHH..... thanks bro" he says to me and the walk off.

WTMFF. Who just drops their kid off in a house where no one is awake, and seemingly no one knows you are dropping the kid off. Apparently people who are friends with the WTP do. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ END STORY +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

My parents are on the way for a visit.

@JD. I love the astronauts pocket bit. Do you read a lot?

OH... speaking of reading. The guy who interviewed me at the Cannabis Cup and on the phone subsequently, got his book bought. He's writing a book on the love of marijuana. It got picked up just the other day by a subgroup of Macmillan. Super stoked that 'jigfresh' is gonna be in print on bookshelves near you (or amazon lol).

He asked the guy from Sea of Seeds a bunch of questions too. The SoS guy was all sketched out and thought I was giving information to a law enforcement guy or something. He said to me "Yeah, I gave that writer guy a fake email address" which I thought was super funny because the writer was asking questions about the SoS business... at a convention... in which it's sorta assumed businesses are there to talk to people about themselves. ??? I swear there's so much money to be made in pot industry for people who have a good business sense.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

I feel sad for the wee one. 

I do read, and watch, and talk. I am an omnivore. :0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Seriously. Poor little buddy.

I just asked because you seem to always have something interesting/ funny/ intelligent to say.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello.fam well all my grand daddy purp beans popped and all were male damn out of 15 plants not one female.I feel like kicking ken in the nuts but I'm the one who feels like I been kicked.is there some one I can email ? On the lighter note.bassman said to get super sour og kush and man oh man bassman was on the money.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn man. 0 for 15. You got some bad luck this week huh? Hope everything works out for you bro.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I just asked because you seem to always have something interesting/ funny/ intelligent to say.


Very kind. I do try to make things go easier. :0)

JD

0/15 is terrible!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bad luck is not the word!!! Hell I just needed 1 female


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

DOnt be surprised when you get 100% female, Iv had both happen.


Page 100 WOOOOOOOOOOOT! haha


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sent an email to seaofseeds they responded saying more or less " contact kens estes good luck buddy" wtf ...did I just piss away my money? Hell I knew I should have gotten cc gear.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 21, 2013)

if you want first quality you should go to Breeders Boutique...http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/................and they're still having a 50% off sale. ...................................cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2013)

Breeders Boutique is the only s33d company I've ever ordered s33ds from. And I'm more than happy with the smoke and ratio of females I got from regulars I got.

I actually signed in to share some pretty shitty news. It's never a dull morning around the neighborhood. My wife and I were chillin this morning on the deck. Our neighbor was on her deck with her girlfriend. These are the somewhat normal folk, not the nuts folks from down the road. ANyways, one of their phones ring and theres some talking, all of a sudden burst out in horrible sobs. Sounded really bad. All we could hear was that someone woke up and found someone else not breathing. We talked to our neighbor just now when she got back, turns out her friends grand daughter was the one who stopped breathing overnight. They are only about 45, so grand baby can't be very old. Really really sad.

Hug yer kids and grandkids.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hello.fam well all my grand daddy purp beans popped and all were male damn out of 15 plants not one female.I feel like kicking ken in the nuts but I'm the one who feels like I been kicked.is there some one I can email ? On the lighter note.bassman said to get super sour og kush and man oh man bassman was on the money.


out of 5 I got 3f/2m


> Breeders Boutique is the only s33d company I've ever ordered s33ds from. And I'm more than happy with the smoke and ratio of females I got from regulars I got.


my next seed purchase will be end of the year, but it will be bb and tga


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

jig what company was your sour d, or was it a cut. my hso sd are kicking ass right now


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 21, 2013)

It was a cut from a local place out here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

it was nice, found it when I got my beans


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 21, 2013)

I guess someone is fucking with.me


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 22, 2013)

I got pretty good ratios on the bb s33ds I ordered. Something like 2 for 3 on two strains (deep psychosis and sour cherry) and 1 for 3 on another (qrazy quake) all from 10 packs. Still can't believe I got that lucky I my QQ. Definitely keepers. 


Jig that's sad as fuck man. Be grateful for all that one has been blessed with. Never know when time decides to cut short a being's lifeline. Im guessing whats running through your mind and i hope this doesnt come off too blunt or insensitive. Don't fret though bud. You have too much and many good vibes flowing with Hanna. HHBG!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Jojo, the seller tells you in they can't address issues like that, remember your purchasing souvenirs. Your recourse has to be through the breeder, that being said there is a GDP rep here. I think he is kind of a douche bag but you might get some relief from your issue from him. Make sure you act like it's a normal transaction though. I don't know why peeps on here go around trying to blackmail breeders and shit talk there way into a benefit but as you might expect when thinking rationally, they get defensive and won't do anything in that situation. 
Good morning everybody!
puff, puff, pass.... wakeybakey


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

Doc appt this morning. Might get an ultrasound to make sure the little one is turned the right way. Coming up on 36 weeks. Just 8 days till we are full term! Woot.

I'm thinking my plants should be transplanted. lol... I'm sure they should have been about 3 weeks ago. However they still look pretty good. Don't think I mentioned I killed 2 Psycho killers. NOt on purpose, just forgot to water them and they dried all the way out. I think one may make a rebound, the other, not so much. There are 3 plants that look really healthy. 1 pk, 1 plushberry cross, 1 og kush. So that's nice.

Parents came for a visit over the weekend which was nice. We got along real well and it was enjoyable to show off my building to them.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah once you got bigger plants in smaller containers keeping them watered can be a daily (extreme cases twice a day) chore. Keeping them in smaller containers will slow growth substantially. Eventually it will lead to health problems.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

Ill get bigger pots on the way home.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to get into growing sometime. I haven't just given up I swear. Just taking a little break or something


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

Growing what?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

Growing pot plants.  

I picked up 1 gal containers, a bag of roots organics, and a bag of chunky perlite.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Your hands are full!
How surreal you must feel... 
HHB..... happy healthy mommy and daddy!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

Actually I feel dizzy. Nearly physically dizzy. As if I don't know what's up or down... I just know which way to keep walking. I'm really glad I don't need to remember anything at this point... my mind is a complete wasteland. Video games are too complicated. I can barely take new music. Very strange feeling.

I've become very aware of my breath.

Sounds like I took acid or something lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I've taken many a trip but nothing compared to having children then raising a family, I swear the weeks leading up to and following your first child (I know it's different for you) but still. Your feeling it, time starts hauling even more ass too. The best trip of your life is just starting! Man I am just elated for you and your wife, wish I could give you both a big ole hug or something 
I love you man! D, I'm thinking about you too mango! 
Puff, puff, pass, 
I have gotten so much more sentimental with age, you guys feeling that too?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

I know I am. It's my appreciation of people. I really think it was our loss that had me realize how fleeting it all is. If I don't tell you all how much I love you now... I may not get another chance. 

Thanks a lot for the kind words cowboy. It brings warmth to our home.

You just made Mrs. Jig feel all special.

Oh, and I spoke with DST the other day, and all is well with mom and babe over there. The lady is still cycling across the city for leisure at 26 weeks bless her.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

Dats a silly looking baby. hahaha

I upcanned the plants tonight. The 8 survivors are in 1 gal pots.  They look happy.

Just over 2 hours till 36 weeks. WOOT!!!! HHBG!!


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

i think it's official, I got baby bubble head (I add the word bubble as that's really what I thinks been making me go a bit doolalley!).
Sunday morning, phone is not charging, life is about to end as we know it (it's my business phone so I need it working for Monday). We are taking a trip over the Amsterdamsebos (Forest in Amsterdam over the West of the city on the way to Schiphol) to meet some friends so I head off to do some work at a place I had to go to, then I went to the Phone shops to see what I could do (the sim wouldn't fit into my old phone so I also had to get a new sim). After conversing with the rather smelly man in the phone shop (why people cannot smell their own BO is beyond me!) He gives me two numbers to phone and I leave with a new sim card that I had to buy for 1 euro cent! I cycle down to meet the wife and head off to park, have enjoyable day, then go to leave and my bike has a busted valve on the inner tube. (it's a 2 hour walk home). I decide to walk a bit and get a metro. The metro goes 1 stop and everyone gets off (metro line closed). I get a train to another station from there, and then wait for another metro, metro goes one stop and the rest of the line is cancelled. So I have spent an hour to get a a place that is just as far away as where I was originally, lmfao. Finally I get home at 9 oclock to discover I cannot find my phone!! Next day I cycle back to the Forest and look around and cannot find nadda. I cycle home then decide to go back to the phone shop, only to discover I had actually left my phone there. Get's home and decide to try to charge it again...the fukkin thing is only charging again. OMG my brain is mush.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 23, 2013)

if you were smoking some Dog then you're excused. .............................................. cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

damn you shoulda stayed at home lol. them fancy bikes have tricky little valves and pre valves if you've got the bike i'm thinking of. hope your relaxing today then man!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

What they need to do is invent a really easy spare tire you can carry on the bike. Or AAA for bikes. Would it be the BBB? I guess that's the better business bureau. Maybe it would be the NBA, netherlands bike association. One odd baby development is that I wake up at 5:30 like clockwork. You could set a clock to it I swear.

A bit disturbed this morning as I got some propaganda on my Facebook feed. Nothing heats me up like people telling strait up lies. Speaking of which... FUCK RYAN BRAUN !!! He's a baseball player over here who pulled a Lance Armstrong, and not only strait facedly denying things that were true, but destroying someone else's career and credibility in the process. It's a long story, but he tested positive for performance enhancers a couple years ago, him and his lawyers said the testing guy didn't do his job right, and Braun got off trouble on a technicality. Now he's caught again and accepts his penalty with no appeal at all... just a statement "I realize now that I have made mistakes..... "

We all make mistakes, but to stand if front of the world shaking your finger saying "How DARE you accuse me of such things!" When they are true the whole time.

So back to honesty.... it's 36 weeks of pregnancy today. Woot. Less than 2 weeks left if my visions are correct. Less than 4 if the docs are. Me and the wife are getting so so very excited to meet the little one. It's just a thrilling thought we get a little person of our own. Still trips me out how you need a licence for all kinds of things, but all you need is a breathing boy and girl to get down to business and you can get your own little person.

Something CRAZY I learned last night. Get this. Some states require hospitals to do a drug test on all women as they give birth. If they come back positive for anything illegal, child protective services is notified. Land of the free lol. And yes, I do get the argument that we pay for those kids whose parents are fucked up. It's why I am all for Helmet laws. But it just seems a tad bit intrusive to me to do that then. These are the reasons I'm glad I'm not in charge.

Had a great talk with the guy at the hydro store yesterday. He gave me a sample of some stuff to help with the transplanting. Was real cool too becuase I didn't ask or anything... just as I was walking out he stopped me and said, hey take these. He's a real cool cat. Not a salesperson at all. I swear we have the best hydro store anywhere out here. It's cool to talk to him too because he's had the store for 10 years and he's tried pretty much everything in there at some point. Not many of us have the opportunity to try every different kind of ballast and kinds of lighting, plasma, led, etc. What he runs these days is soil with added nutes (American Nutrients or something... really old company he said). for lights he has one of those Gavita pro plasma lights, with two led panels for supplemental. A shit load of cash up front, but he said he's running something like 1800w equivelent on 7.5 amps. Only fan in the room is a regular house fan to move air. He has an exhaust that kicks on when humidity gets high, but other wise it just stays nice and warm in there. I'd love to get rid of my extraction fan.

I'll go get some pics.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

Hahaha... I read your comment again CoF. I've been smoking mostly dog lately.... I'm going with that as the reason I'm braindead, hahaha. 

Here's a song I litterally cant get out o my head. Wake up and it's already on repeat in my head.

[youtube]E04UH-4s7dQ[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

Before and after. Much better looking

Grape Kush and J1 x GDP ?


OG Kush


Plushberry x pk x gsog


psycho killer


End walls going up. I built the window in.


Rafter blocking. I was real happy with how it came out.


Start of the roof


Roof... and then siding. We're almost there!


Random shot of iceland I found on the net.


EDIT: What you don't like sean kingston T? lol... just playin

EDIT2: I'm glad this post starts off page 101. Almost like a new journal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

damn man that house is really taking shape! yins are picking up too.


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^agree,all looks dam good


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

omg D take a chill pill!
Some peeps keep small repair kits on their bikes, tubes valves, small tools ect. Im sure you know this from living in the dam lol its just something I noticed in fort collins co EVERYONE bikes there,,, lots of fun. 
Is a busted valve something that cant be fixed on the fly? Man, the way all that went down is fuking crazy lol Woosah D, woosah. 



I also hate propaganda, J. I could give two shits about what a liar says, they are liars... Hypocrites are the fuking worst along with thieves, and liars. Your just learning that the us has gone awol? We are totally fuked and everyone just goes about their days (including me) atleast Im going about my day for me and not for someone else for lil tid bits of green paper that really holds ZERO value....... (edited out rant about the global economic panzy scheme)


Bro at the hydro shop sounds cool. So what did he give you? I usually give them a diluted kelp solution with fulvic and pinch molasses, for transplant... Iv also done nothing but just give them water after the deed.... Peeps make shit so fukin complicated! ok I gotta stop my lil fingers now before I go cray.







Edit: kick ass update bro! Id say you build better than I.


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;gG_dA32oH44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG_dA32oH44[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 23, 2013)

Jig ball so hard motha fckers wanna fyyynd him! That shit cray!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

yo for real is that what a jay z show is like? Fuck man... that's sick. Only rap guys I seen on stage was like 15 dudes hollering into the mics, can't hear anything. Nice!

Dope song.

Jay and kanye are so huge. I really hope they use their power for good. They could do big things for the betterment of the people. Just tough cuz they have to do it without getting in anyone's crosshairs.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

acabclkMSFDJKSAFDLKkljaskjsdbksdjhmdslmkjf,c,jc,jo uhmiuefoiugewiuaih0mry308ym9-8md

Sorry, I just had a seizure.......



[video=youtube;fu7bm5SaO48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_406087&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=xlCoBra6PfU&amp;v=fu7bm5SaO48[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

That's a funny song. And thanks all for the kind words about the building. I'm mighty proud.

Had to tell you guys a cool story about the hypnobabies thing we are doing. We had a regular appt yesterday and first thing they always do is check wife's blood pressure. It was high last time, this time it was high as well. 138/ 90. They had her lay down and try to relax, and retested her. 145/ 93. Even higher,  . Then later in the appt wife was telling doc about the hypnotism. Doc said, "So, does it really work?"

Wife says yeah it works. And he said "Go ahead and put yourself out and we'll take your blood pressure again. A minute later she is in her zone and they test her again. 95/ 63. Crazy shit. I think this stuff is gonna work.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 23, 2013)

Well its meditation correct?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

No, hypnosis. Don't ask me what the difference is, but wifey can put herself OUT in less than 10 seconds. I was rubbing her the other night and there were the regular knots in her legs. When she did her hypnotism it's like Boom... no knots and she is totally out. When she comes to I can feel the knots come to as well... so trippy.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2013)

I have always felt (the honest word) that self hypnosis is very similar
in effect to some types of focused meditation.

Another tool in the toolbox.

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2013)

She is a Jedi!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

that's some mind over matter shiz. impressive stuff.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Are you sure it's not because she is so Cream Crackered that she only needs to close her eyes and she is crashed out in 10 seconds, lol. Hopefully the hypnotherapist didn't add anything sneeky in there, like a car horn making her do a chicken dance or some other mad thing


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

That's the beauty D. She's the hypnotherapist.

I'm supposed to visit with my parolee buddy today. It's been a while since I seen him. He's still living in the jeep, working full time, looking for a second job. He's having a bit of fun though with co-workers. Still following all the rules. I'm quite proud of him. Tomorrow marks 4 months out.

Did you guys see the video of Ginuwine and Tyrese performing on some morning show. Dude... he was sooooooo high. Not dope smoke high, but massive coke lines high. Like 1 gram binge high. Tyrese looked like he was gonna kick his ass right then and there. Fuck that would suck to be stuck working with an addict.

Me and my wife both feel that baby is imminent. I'm sticking to my prediction of Aug 4th. Might even be sooner. We'll see.... very very exciting times.

Also fun, that I don't know that I've mentioned. All sorts of my friends are pregnant at the same time as us. Not due the same time, but just pregnant. I just saw that me first girlfriend had another kid. Cheeky chic names the boy her old maiden name. So if she was Kelly Smith and now Kelly Samuels, she named her boy Smith Samuels. Part of me thinks it's really cool, and another part of me still hates the bitch and anything she does LOL. Also, the friend I've known the longest was pregnant. Wife's best friend from High School is due 9 days before us. DST, Mr. West are pregnant (well... not them). My best mate in London (whom I stay with when I visit, probably not anymore). Another good friend of mine from high school/ church.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Dam, living in a Jeep for 4 months can't be fun. A million times better than being inside I guess.

All these bairns, it must be catching mate!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

It's sure is a trip about being inside vs out. In there he had friends, a roof, a bed, a tv, cable, xbox, music, 3 meals a day, clothes and health care provided for you (not saying it's top notch). Then out he's homeless with little help and on his own, with people looking at him funny when he applies for jobs or places to live. Amazing anyone who's been in a number of years stays out.

And yeah... don't touch me unless you want a baby. 

EDIT: Ginuwine said he took one of those 5 hour energy drinks right before the performance. I knew those things cracked you out.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Utterly crazy when you think of the money that goes into Law enforcement instead of into Reform and Rehabilitation! Or even better, at dealing with core social issues that lead to crime! 



jigfresh said:


> It's sure is a trip about being inside vs out. In there he had friends, a roof, a bed, a tv, cable, xbox, music, 3 meals a day, clothes and health care provided for you (not saying it's top notch). Then out he's homeless with little help and on his own, with people looking at him funny when he applies for jobs or places to live. Amazing anyone who's been in a number of years stays out.
> 
> And yeah... don't touch me unless you want a baby.
> 
> EDIT: Ginuwine said he took one of those 5 hour energy drinks right before the performance. I knew those things cracked you out.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

It's crazy like a fox. All that money goes into someone's pockets. And the people wearing the pants those pockets are in are the ones who make the rules. People ask me if I want to change the prison system. No way on earth to do that... makes too much money and it's too easy to sell the rest of the public on how BAD the inmates are. Same with war and the military complex. It's so easy to paint someone an enemy that needs to be destroyed... and if anyone objects they are a traitor.

Breakfast time!


----------



## ghb (Jul 24, 2013)

how much crime is committed because of money?

i wish i could live in a society where money was useless and skills/respect/love were what made you rich

jig you'd be king of course


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah I truly believe money is the root of all evil. Not saying I have a better plan... but it sure don't seem to be working.

If I were king... there would be mandatory hugs for most things. Crimes would be punishable by ______ hmmm.... I'm already stuck in my running of the world. I'll leave it to the blood suckers. It may be a messed up game board we are all operating in the confines of, but my little corner of the game board is colorful and fun and full of love... no matter how silly the game is run or played by others. And if you stop by my corner of the game board, you will be accepted and cared for.

It makes me sad that people I care about set up their corners in response to the powers that be. Their corners are full of strife and battles wages against the game organizers. While I appreciate resistance, I don't understand a moment to moment anger at the powers that be. Lighten up a little peeps. Life is fun... I promise... and it's going to be over before you know it. Get some!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2013)

I remember reading some very interesting social science studies from the Netherlands several years ago, the Dutch have done some telling studies about crime, activity prevalence and social contribution. Basically substantiating much of the concepts of treatment over interdiction that we espouse in scholarly summation but obviously applied as interdiction over treatment in terms of dollars spent. That's what having lobbyists will get for you.... a suspension of science and common sense...... 
I agree with you Jig, only I would argue that it's greed that is the root of all evil. If there were no money there would still be a mechanism for the greedy to control and manipulate from.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

The love of money is the root of all evil, at least that's how the saying goes.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I really don't want to open up a topic I don't care much about... BUT... I choose to admit when I was wrong most of the time, and I was talking crap about chem trails. Well... I saw some stuff online that has changed my mind. I'm not going so far as to thinking it's mind control. But it seems even the us government has acknowledged that they let stuff off airplanes to confuse radar. So a partial retraction of my previous stance.

Got cancelled on by my friend. His P.O. wants him to go in and chat. Hopefully get to see him soon. More time to work on the house!!! 2 walls are up, hopefully the rest today. We'll see.

Plants look happy in their new containers... I swear they grew a little overnight.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Geoengineering


[video=youtube;OJcB7yZpbtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJcB7yZpbtU[/video]






DST said:


> A few pics from our early evening walk around the Amsterdam Island area (Eilanden gebeid). It's all reclaimed land this place, and most building have water around them, not like that is much different from the crest of the city. And you can see why all the great Dutch painters spent loads of time painting Sky landscapes...what with the place being so flat it takes up a lot of the scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 24, 2013)

We are getting a little philosophical huh? I'd kinda have to agree with colo, it's the power that money wields that drives people. Some are just more prone to exerting said power for things/scenarios that can be/are considered evil from another's perspective. Aright enough of that dribble. 

Keep it light dutch. lol. The office is coming together great man. Wish I had a chance to build more things such as that. The closest I came was building docks. I really appreciated that when they were done you could look back and say I built this biiiitch. lol. The biggest pain in the ass dock though was definitely the herringbone decking I did years ago. The angles got to be fun. 

Ima keep saying it. HHBG!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I've walked on some of those decks and always think... poor sucker who had to cut all these boards. What's wrong with just laying the boards strait lol... guess it's not pretty enough.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry, I can take that down if you want jig.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Jul 24, 2013)

Yea it sucked a little to lay it out. Rounding the boards tightly around the pilings too. Damn rich ppl always have to have some fancy ass decking. lol. But it did look great once it was finished. Kinda of a pain to start though. One central colored trex square and built everything out around that. Made walking on the framing a balancing act for sure. Usually you can just lay the boards out so you have something to walk on down the framing. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

It's cool whodat. I didn't watch the whole thing, a few seconds. It was enough for me to be... uh... scared. I don't buy mind control for a minute, but placing things in the environment for sake of personal gain sounds plausible to me. I'll let you do all the research on it though. Unless there is something to actually do about an issue, I'd rather not wallow in the details. So let me know when there is something I can do to combat things like that.

@smoothkicks sounds like a fun and challenging project for sure. Do you got any pics?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

Skip to the end. It would be best to watch it though. This is not some here to scare you type of youtube vid,,, lots of information from credible people. Give it a chance.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't discredit the accuracy of the information... I just don't want to know about shit that makes me scared of the world when there is no clear action to do something about it.

For example if there were people stalking me trying to kill me, I would love to know if there were something I could do to fight them off. But if they were invisible lifeforms from another planet that I had absolutely 0 chance of defeating or doing anything about it... I don't want to know. I'd rather enjoy life.

And I'm not saying there is nothing to do about the situation... I just don't know what there is to do... and I'm open to suggestions. But until there is any information about how I can combat the problem, I'd rather not spend my time or attention on the details. Does that make sense? It's not that I want to be ignorant for ignorants sake. I'd just rather be ignorant about things I have no control over.

It's why I don't read about the sex trade in Southeast Asia.... I know I'm never going to do anything to help the problem.. I have other things I care more about. So I don't read about it, even though it's horrible and ruining peoples lives.

And I never mind you posting stuff my bru... just as long as you don't call me an idiot for not watching something we are cool.

One of our cats caught a chipmunk today. It was a bummer cuz I think it'd be cool to have chipmunks around, but alas they don't fare too well with all the felines. Good for white cat though. He was mighty proud. I got most of the walls up on the building working by myself... my buddy's been busy. I've reached a new level of sore and tired. I feel like I'm the pregnant one, although I'd probably get a punch for saying that as I don't have 30 pounds strapped to my belly.

Plants are looking great... really loving the new room for roots. I'm finally growing healthy looking soil plants... took long enough. lol

Here's some videos for you:

[youtube]XAZn_dxI9nA[/youtube]

[youtube]kn-0Qm7p2HE[/youtube]


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2013)

I tend to be the same way man. There is all kinds of stuff going on in the world that I can't do shit about no matter how hard I try so I don't make a point of focusing on them. Its not that we want to be ignorant its more that we don't want to spend energy worrying about things we can't help.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I have been spending some time worrying about how your new place is working out. How's everything over there... not just plants, but the fam and such.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 24, 2013)

Awe you don't gotta worry bout me unless I really got something going on. I appreciate the caring for sure my friend :bowing:, and life is going very well. The house is slowly coming together, and we got alot done the last couple days. My parents actually just showed up today for a visit, which went pretty well. My dad had no interest in walking down my basement stairs so there was no questions about the freshly built wall in my basement :cheer:. They are staying at a hotel so we have the house to our selves tonight, I think they are staying in town till friday morning. 

The longer we are here and the more moved in we get the happier I feel like we are getting. My wife and I both have had the feeling like inspite of how much the last year has sucked at times (my motorcycle wreck will be a year in Aug., her bro is still in jail, all kinds of stuff) there has been some great times as well. I feel like we are in a better place when its all said and done, and as we figure out our next step we will just try to hit the ground running. I might try being a stay at home dad for awhile once I'm done with therapy and my wife can get a job. If she can find something decent anyway, that might let me do some schooling and try to get a degree. There are a ton of local schools where we are living now, both actual colleges and trade schools and such. We are really enjoying the new area too. We went to a local festival the other night and checked out some stuff and ate some food. There was a booth there where this old guy taught you how to build your own hand drum(I've wanted a Djembe for years!), you decorated it with carvings or wood burning, or with paint or stains, and even put on the skins and cords to tie it off. I thought it was awesome and had it been earlier (not 10 at night) I would have done it. There was one there a tattoo artist had done earlier that day that I wanted sooooo bad. It was wood burned with mushrooms, and a crazy moon face and a couple cool trees sooo amazing!

Well anyway things are good bro, and I hope you know I think about you guys( you, and your 2 girls  ) daily! I'm so excited for you, its crazy how fast it all happens too. I've said it before, GET SOME SLEEP NOW while you still can! Oh and don't fall off any ladders!!!!!!!! My wife broke her hip in a fall when my daughter was 3 months old, I was working 50 hours a week at the time.....it sucked.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

Im with ya jig. Im a seeker of truth be it good or bad and try not to dwell on the negative things too much ( i do good with that) and have no other choice than to go about my day doing what I love. Its hard for me to ignore the ensuing collapse of the cards, I can see it, and my personal opinion is we cant do too much about it at this point. Plastic now outnumbers plankton in our oceans drifts (where the major currents swirl together) , and I feel we've don enough damage to seal our fates. So I stay high and have a good relationship with FSM and the people around me. Glad I know someone like you! 



Hey TC, funny enough Iv built a few of those drums. The old work shop I was in in chicago we rented out the basement to someone strait from africa, his name was seedy or CD or however you spell it lmao, and he let me help him build a few. Once a week hed have roughly 10 of his friends over in the evening and they would have incredible drum sessions down in the basement,,,, it was still loud as fuck out on the street! I remember him soaking the skins in something and it smelling all nasty,,,, he was very cool besides not paying rent at the end.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm glad i "Know" all of you guys. i learn so much from y'all. Most of it not even grow related. I remember when i got shot no pain killers were working for the nerve pain, got on riu went in the 600 and got some good info and felt instantly better and damn am i greatful. Listened to the Chicago PD until i slept lastnight. was pretty entertaining last night lol.
heres the live stream
http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/763


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2013)

If you are going to have cats Jig, then you have to accept their predation
or keep them indoors. 

I really like having lizards around. Where I live they are very much endemic,
but if you have cats, then you do not have lizards. To a cat a lizard is a self
powered, reactive cat toy.

I imagine that this is much like a little chipmunk.

If they are not endangered, then it is just a choice you make.

It is really cool to see the construction moving along so well.

Good luck.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 25, 2013)

Sooo whodat if you've spent time in Chicago are you familiar with Nookie's? I've only been to chicago once but had the best breakfast of my live at that place!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2013)

No nookies but drenched italian beefs (spicy), real gyro, pizza, and the fia hotdogs changed my life!


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2013)

i see my chemtrails pics has surfaced again, lol. Funny, last night I was out with my mate having a beer and we get talking to a flight attendant (it was a male and he approached my friend, lol.) The guy was married but I think he still fancied my mate, ahahaha. They were Emirates crew. I don't think the guy was really that bright as I told him my mate was a Space Cadet and he was like, "Really, how cool". Then about a minute later asked him, "so, what's it like being a Space Cadet?" omg I was about to explode with laughter when I realised he actually thought my mate was a real Space Cadet. Anyway, my mates a bit of a Conspiracy dude, and he starts asking the guy about Chemtrails. Anyway, enough of chemtrails, I think they make the sky look nice

As an aside:
Surely if "They" were filling the air with "SHTUFF", then "They" would at least make it invisible, surely "They" can do that? Then we wouldn't need to worry so much. I think "They" need some communication and merketing consultants to come in and help them with how "They" deal with the general public.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

I would have spit out my drink when he asked what it's really like.... hahah. Nothing against flight attendant, but that sounds about right.  You should have asked him what it was like being a space cadet.

So I'm not sure my wife belly can get much bigger. It's quite ridiculous. Never seen such viscous stretch marks, it's all just getting a bit out of control haha. I can't imagine how she feels. Fuck being a woman! I'll take my lumps as a man. Sure it would be nice to have a mother child connection... but I'm not sure it's worth all the work. Worth it to get a kid I suppose.

Hopefully the rest of the walls will be done today on the building. I've been a little out of it the past couple days, haven't got much done, but I feel rested at least. Also looks like rain around here today.

Plants looking real nice... I'll snap some pics when the wife wakes up.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2013)

Woohoo for being a man!!! After all this shit with my arm I feel like I can handle way more pain then I ever thought I could, however I still have absolutely ZERO interest in bleeding from my body on a monthly basis or squeezing a human being out of a tiny hole! Women are pretty amazing for doing these things and still making us dinner .....sometimes. 

Glad to hear the plants are well, and things are still rolling along buddy! Hope your day doesn't get rained out!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll take a rain out, haha.... I'm feeling tired already and it's only 7:15. We're so close... not much longer now on both fronts, building and baby. Still got lots of time on the plants though. I'd guess I'll let them veg another couple weeks at least before going to 12/12. Will be exciting to see how this grow turns out.

WOOT! Trash man is here. I fucking love trash day. It's like they take all the bad stuff you've collected all week and make everything new again. It seriously warms my soul.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2013)

Hehe I usually won't complain about getting rained out either man. There is always something to do, so I find taking advantage of the down times is very healthy . I hate that feeling of being tired as soon as I wake up. Its after 10 here, and I still only feel half way awake, and I haven't even burned yet :facepalm:.... maybe I should go do that before my parents get here  lol.

Edit: Oh ya, I love the way the trash is at my new house. I don't have to push out my cans or anything, they pick them up right off the alley where they sit. I have to walk about twice as far to put garbage in them, but its totally worth it to not have to think about putting out the trash the night before. And I can't even hear the truck when it comes since its out behind my garage.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

I got 30 steps to take 2 full cans and a big recycling can down... then back up. The worst is the cat litter... it's so heavy. And you can hear the trucks forever up here... it's so silent before 8am I always know when they are on their way. Can hear them on the streets on each side of us too. It's amazing to me how much rubbish we generate living in the woods and especially with the building. We normally only have 2 kitchen bags of trash, but 2 trash cans full of yard waste, and another 2 big contractor bags full of either construction junk or more yard waste. Lots and lots of yard waste.

And it's funny. We buy the cat litter in 40 pound containers, which is roughly a square 5 gal bucket. I put them out with the recycling, but they never make it to pick up. Someone who goes by always picks them up. Glad they are going to use somewhere... they are rugged little things. And FREE too.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

40 gallons of litter


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 40 gallons of litter


Oops... that would be a little ridiculous.


----------



## ghb (Jul 26, 2013)

what could you do with it? surely can't be used for compost!?!?

maybe he has a neighbour who he hates and flings it over the wall haha


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

I've thought about that many times... but I don't think they'd have to think too hard to figure out who was flinging all the cat poo. It's the crazy man with all the cats in his yard.

We flushed it all for a little while, but the water company showed up at the door saying the exchange box down the road was full up of litter... some peoples toilets were not flushing. Oops. Now we just toss it.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2013)

Jig, why does it not surprise me that trash day warms your soul
It was always my job growing up to take the trash out. That and making cups of tea....best cup of tea in Scotland I made, or so I was told.....lol. I am going to have fun taking revenge on my son, mwahahahahafffp, oops, I just pooped my pants, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2013)

I think u should flip the plants the same day Hanna arives least u wont ever forget how far in they are lol. I flipped a chronic when Hattie was born lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2013)

D, thats usually someting your not supposed to post about. lol And how are you going to have revenge on your son, he aint did nothin to ya! YET.......


I would not compost cat shit,,,, so nasty... Its the nastiest kind of shit imo.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 26, 2013)

Dude... I seen pictures at my child birth class of newborn shit. I would have to disagree on cat shit being the nastiest. It looks like bubbly runny eggs, but more mustard colored. LOL... I'll take some pics when hannah is born.

West, I love the idea. Definitely won't forget when I switched you are right aboaut that, haha.

And I'm with you D. I kinda feel bad for my son when we get one. I'm gonna make him into a man the only way I know how, but making him work really hard and telling him everything he does wrong. I'm kinda kidding.

Been watching the nature show outside. There are baby blue jays about. Maybe they are stellar jays, either way they are birds, they are blue, and their young ones are out for the first time that I have seen... and I pay pretty close attention. Mama, or daddy, it is the 2000's, was feeding the little ones. They were happily flapping their wings. Fun to watch. There were 3 or 4 of them. Then one of the outdoor cats sees them. He tried to approach and one of the adult birds sees him. He tries to pounce only to have 2-3 birds swoop down howling and getting really really close to him. Soon 2 to 3 more joined in and they were just dive bombing him making the most god awful racket (is that how you spell that?). He ran for his life... it was funny. Later I seen the birds chasing off a squirrel.

3 walls done. Last window going in now. There will be an enclosed structure soon.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2013)

The best thing you an give your child is a set of stumbling blocks. Just be prepared to pick them up and point them in the right direction. .................cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2013)

I gave mine a bongo board.



These is basically a sprained-wrist-in-a-box but there are few
things better that one can use to practice balance for skating,
surfing, etc

My wife seems to always stuff it away somewhere and I have 
to get it out again.

JD


----------



## supchaka (Jul 27, 2013)

Dude my kids have all gone through a "slave for dad" period. Call me lazy, whatever, if theres a kid nearby I aint getting my own soda!


----------



## ghb (Jul 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Dude my kids have all gone through a "slave for dad" period. Call me lazy, whatever, if theres a kid nearby I aint getting my own soda!


exactly supchaka, you can't count on them being there to care for you when they grow up but you can certainly put them to work when they are still minors lol.

you can't be too hard on kids, they are resilient little feckers. i think every generation has gone slightly softer until we arrived at the point we are at today. if i ever see parents who can't control their child or have the kid dictate to them i can't help but think "you shouldn't have kids".


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's some pics of the plants.  They are looking pretty happy. Feeling real good today. Getting really excited about meeting my little one. I've gotten to a stage where I can't stop crying. It's a bit annoying really. Overwhelmed with emotions, trying to just focus on the next step ahead of me.

Oh, haha, and I was listening to the pop station on the way to Home Depot this morning thinking about some of you guys who don't like pop music. You're all missing out on so much fun. I mean sure the lyrics are stupid and the music formulaic, but it's not popular for no reason. It's fun to listen to.

Breakfast of champions this morn. Chicken taco and large horchata. Wife is having pancakes and root beer.


Group Shots


Psycho Killer


PlushBerry x Purp Kush x gsog


J1 x Gran Daddy Purp (?)


Grape Kush

OG Kush


The runts


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 27, 2013)

Plants have come around pretty nicely man! I kinda liked the idea of flipping them when Hannah comes .

I went threw that crying phase a couple weeks after mine was born, and for a couple months after my wreck. It wasn't that I was crying about pain or anything, just thinking about the idea that I might not have seen my daughter again. Anyway looking forward is the key!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello fam just drop by to see what's going on in the grow room.I'll post pics tomarrow


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonsai but with weed lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2013)

every day or other day when i clik on this thread i'm thinking im gonna see in all caps a celebration of becoming a parent. guess not today Hows it going Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

It's going real well. Getting things done and getting ready to welcome out little one. Wife's belly is wild, she said she felt a foot real clear the other day. Every time I call my parents they think it's The Call. Every time wife says something like my back hurts, or anything really, I think 'Is this it' ???

I can't wait to post something. I'll probably be checking in a couple times while we are at the hospital.

And yeah West... Bonzai is what I'm going for. Thanks for providing a plausible explanation.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2013)

Hehe I can't wait for that post too!!! I couldn't help but post from the hospital you guys are all a huge part of my life !

I think I'm gonna throw one of my auto flower seeds in for this solo cup contest, I imagine that will turn out kinda bonsai-ish.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't have any autoflowers, otherwise it would be fun to join in. Good luck!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 28, 2013)

I only have a few I got as freebies from my last order. Figured what else am I gonna do with them?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys well I got 1 female by the name of Rambo kush but I thinks its really called Lambo kush. Anyway out of all the male plants I'm keeping 3! 1 lambo male 1 gdp male and 1 bay11 seed male.now this bay11 is from kens mix and I kid u not this plant smells like death.more like a dead animal !. I call itdead man walking...I'll breed deadman with my dj short blue moonshine.the gdp will make love to the grapefruit D and the lombo with the og ghost train haze.the capped 4x4 is working well.the roots are popping out of the net pots I water 4* a day.veg under flos.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2013)

grapefruit D


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2013)

View attachment 2754327 sleetstack shunk


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 28, 2013)

sorry guys this is the sleetstack skunk


----------



## Javadog (Jul 28, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2754327 sleetstack shunk



LOL...starting off "sleetstack", I was ready to believe "shunk".

Interesting breeds. Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's going real well. Getting things done and getting ready to welcome out little one. Wife's belly is wild, she said she felt a foot real clear the other day. Every time I call my parents they think it's The Call. Every time wife says something like my back hurts, or anything really, I think 'Is this it' ???
> 
> I can't wait to post something. I'll probably be checking in a couple times while we are at the hospital.
> 
> And yeah West... Bonzai is what I'm going for. Thanks for providing a plausible explanation.


Hey dude when Mr west phoned his mum to let her know that I was going into Labour her reply was I don't have a cat called ganja princess. His dad had to explain the grandchild was being born, she so realised lol. Bear in mind it was 4am an she did have 2 litters of kittens which were only about a week old.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jul 29, 2013)

Has anyone grew out a rambo kush? Or smoked her? I have a male and female.she smells very good


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2013)

I never even heard of rambo kush.

Good to see you round LGP. How you doing?

And where is DST?

Doc Appt today. All is well. 37 weeks tomorrow. Really excited over here.

Plants are looking great and have grown a bit in the past couple days.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey jig, things are good ere. Well apart from the shit weather giving me migraines. We've got our 1st midwife app on 9th August. I'm hanging on the edge of my seat waiting for Hannah to arrive. Getting excited


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller............nope. ok, DST, DST, DST....

"Present!"


jigfresh said:


> And where is DST?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Told ya the first ones always a lil late 

Bake it til its done n all that. LOL


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

Both of ours were a little late but within a week of the due date.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

Question for DG&T, what is "the balls johnson dance"? Sounds funny to me but I have no idea what it means, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Why that's when ya balls be swinging one way and ya Johnson's swingin the other way.

You never seen the film Friday?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2013)

bwahahahahahahah
[video=youtube_share;YS-vwAGZBik]http://youtu.be/YS-vwAGZBik[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2013)

Lil ganja princess said:


> Hey jig, things are good ere. Well apart from the shit weather giving me migraines. We've got our 1st midwife app on 9th August. I'm hanging on the edge of my seat waiting for Hannah to arrive. Getting excited


Midwife Appt?? Is there another child being born into the royal West fam?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jig did you reveg your plants?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> bwahahahahahahah
> [video=youtube_share;YS-vwAGZBik]http://youtu.be/YS-vwAGZBik[/video]


he got game !!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife just _loves_ when I do the balls johnson dance. Kinda blocks her eyes so she doesn't have to see while wondering aloud why I'm so immature.  I have fun with it though.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Midwife Appt?? Is there another child being born into the royal West fam?


Yeah man. They found out a few weeks ago. Mr. West posted about 6 words on the subject in some thread... maybe his. Easy for you to have missed it.



billcollector99 said:


> Jig did you reveg your plants?


I did indeed. Some of them never got far enough into flower to need to reveg much. One of the Grapes is still spitting single blades, same with the plushberry and j1-der. The other grape, both psycho killers, both OG's are vegging normally with nice leaves. Everything is really taking to the new pots and soil. It's amazing, they grow so fast when they are happy.

*37 Weeks Today!!!* That makes baby 'term' or mature. If baby was born tonight, she would not be premature... she'd be just right. Fully cooked is 40 weeks, but I'm about ready now.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 30, 2013)

Ive been with my current wife for 17 years and I heard my X was having another child at 41 years old. I had two children with her so its not like shes out of my life after all these years but anyways. I was kinda snooping over her facebook page, it doesnt feel too stalkerish because she does post pics of my sons a lot. So I find this picture of her ultrasound and she says some shit like Im strong this time around and not doing it alone, so Im really happy! Shes not my friend but I wanted to comment, fuckin bitch if you raised those kids alone then Im santa claus! Man it hit a nerve. My oldest son lives with me 100% of the time and its likely his brother will too when he turns 18. I swear shes delusional.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2013)

Good reason not to be with her. I like your wife now.  You can't help people who don't know what they have.


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Why that's when ya balls be swinging one way and ya Johnson's swingin the other way.
> 
> You never seen the film Friday?



I saw that movie countless times but don't remember that, lol. I love it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

iconic stoner flick really eh, how you been dez aint seen you round in a minute


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 30, 2013)

I fucking love Friday. But I don't remember that scene either. Maybe it's because I'm always blasted when I watch it. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

shit i could probably recite it hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2013)

I've seen that movie maybe 5 times and I have no idea what happens lol. So stoned every time I watch. Damn I miss living in the city. There isn't much diversity up here.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey donny. I didn't say cuz it was someone elses thread... but I seen you ditched like 4 stone or something. That's really great man. Good for you. Must feel good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks man its not really about the lbs more waist measurement. being like a soft 230-40 I'm now pretty lean 190. Made the mental shift n take care of myself a bit better. Tho all that's really been challenged with stag do's and the weather/associated boozing but I've been counterbalancing by cycling 25 miles. Burning off the high intake. Lol


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> iconic stoner flick really eh, how you been dez aint seen you round in a minute


Things have been good but nothing to write home about. I haven't had any good smoke in a bit now and am really hoping to get my hands on some soon. Had high hopes for the Lambsbread but I meesed them up. I found a good sized nug yesterday of something I grew a while back. No idea what it is but it got me good and high last night so I'll finish it off this afternoon/evening. All I have after that is some weed cookies I made


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol... no one knows what to say. Sucks Dez. I'll tell my ladies to hurry up and flower. 

So I had a crazy time at the doc today. They gave me the wrong shot !!! Too long of a story to tell now, as I'm having a nice time playing with my plants. Been a long time since I spent quality time with them. Gee I sure love gardening. I just LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I forget. It's so nice to work with the fragile little things. They are so pretty. I'm taking pics... and I already have some mature beans.

Grape Kush x Grape Kush.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2013)

this is my boy a few years back. he will be 9 in a month and my girl will be 3 in a month and a half. I would not trade a second with them for all the money in the world. its a wonderful experience having a child, but that grow time definitely suffers. still would not change a thing my self.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 1, 2013)

Awwwww! I love the kiddos.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2013)

Been meaning to ask... did you teach yourself how to take pics, or did you take classes? You take some seriously amazing shots. Love the little one like JD said. The kids are great. I'm looking forward to learning how to get along with them. I am great with kids after about 11 or 12... before that I don't really know how to deal with them. HAhaha... I'm about to find out.



Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 2758572 this is my boy a few years back. he will be 9 in a month and my girl will be 3 in a month and a half. I would not trade a second with them for all the money in the world. its a wonderful experience having a child, but that grow time definitely suffers. still would not change a thing my self.


Me too JD. I'm real excited. I feel like life is just beginning... as it's finally my turn to pass on what I've learned.



Javadog said:


> Awwwww! I love the kiddos.


Had a good time with my parolee friend yesterday. He's looking real good. Put on a few pounds, looks healthy now. And he finally let his hair grow out a tiny bit. He doesn't look like he just stepped out the joint now. Still homeless living in the jeep. He's close to getting a place, just still needs more money for first/ last months rent and sec. deposit. He is doing well at his job.... hangs out with coworkers occasionally. His one friend lets him get mail forwarded to his address, which is really nice of him to do. Not sure what else to put in the update. Oh, he's in a real good place emotionally. Keeps himself busy and is looking forward to the future.

His one friend who got out a month after him in April is already back in on violations.  Get's out in a month, but it shows me how good my friend is doing staying out of trouble.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm the same way with learning how to deal with the young ones Jig. It got alot easier for me once my daughter could talk, but also harder at the same time because now she can argue :facepalm: and she's not even 4. 

Great to hear your buddy is doing so well. The way they release these guys is a joke, when you have nothing its gotta be REALLY hard to 1. stay out of trouble, not trying to start slingin for some cash or anything like that. and 2. get your life going again without money, papers, and all the other things many of us take for granted. More power to your boy man, and to you for the help you've given him. So many of these guys have NO ONE, and I think thats gotta be a fair part of why some end up back in.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

"Its a trap" 
Your boy must have a good head on his shoulders, J, and amazing friend(s) by his side,,,, and a reason for staying out.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Is she here yet? 

anyone for a curry?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2013)

been working on my new flower room ,but this is where I learned photography.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

healthy happy hurry up baby lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

We are doing everything in the book to get the little one to hurry up. There are pressure points to make it happen, foods, activities  , that actually brings me to something I was gonna mention. I mentioned before wife is on a pregnancy board/ forum like RIU for big tummies. She's in the Aug mommies section so everyone is near the same point in the process. Now.... sex is supposed to help bring on contractions, and also sperm is supposed to soften up the cervix, makes it easier to dilate. So there's this woman on the board who's upset cuz her husband wont have sex with her. She really wants it for the benefits (i'm sure not because she is horny by any means). Anyways, the guy wont do it for anything. Says he feels bad for the kid and that it's nasty.

While I can see where he's coming from, I seriously have a hard time believing there are guys like that. That won't give their wives or whoever some action because they feel bad? I don't know... just not the way I am I guess.


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

nearly spat out my tea laughing jig. i bet you have been trying every trick in the book


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

My wife was in the October, but moved to the November as she felt out of place as her due date is the 31st, now she's ahead of everyone in the November group...oh my, lol.

And honestly, that guy must be a fuckin chop! Doe's he really think his manhood is that impressive, does he not understand the bloody biology of his wife. God almighty, away and fuk off and do some reading....that reminds we, the wifes getting it when I see her, lol (like I decide when that happens!)kiss-asspls Mrs, can I have some booty?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Pretty please.... haha... remind her it soften her cervix. "Darling, I was thinking and your cervix really could use some softening" lol.

And yeah ghb... she's even drinking special teas, etc, etc. Pretty funny actually.

27 weeks for you guys huh DST! Exciting. Didn't realize the boy was due on Halloween. That's fun!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2013)

LMAO...he ought to look at it like he is just say Hi to the little guy.

Hey!
How's it goin!
Howdy!
Yeehoo!
L8R!
Hey!

(repeat as necessary)

All in good fun. Looking forward to Blessings. :0)

JD


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We are doing everything in the book to get the little one to hurry up. There are pressure points to make it happen, foods, activities  , that actually brings me to something I was gonna mention. I mentioned before wife is on a pregnancy board/ forum like RIU for big tummies. She's in the Aug mommies section so everyone is near the same point in the process. Now.... sex is supposed to help bring on contractions, and also sperm is supposed to soften up the cervix, makes it easier to dilate. So there's this woman on the board who's upset cuz her husband wont have sex with her. She really wants it for the benefits (i'm sure not because she is horny by any means). Anyways, the guy wont do it for anything. Says he feels bad for the kid and that it's nasty.
> 
> While I can see where he's coming from, I seriously have a hard time believing there are guys like that. That won't give their wives or whoever some action because they feel bad? I don't know... just not the way I am I guess.


I did it! But it didn't work. Felt funny that late in the game.

HHB. Tell her to eat sausage (not yours!) with lots of fennel... and garlic. Yew!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Was just wondering about you last night Bobo... thanks for stopping in.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, thats too funny.

10 years later... "son, this is about that dent in your head....." "my bad"


HHBGGGGGGG <<< hhb girl go go go go go!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

I screwed the hell out of my wife when she was pregnant! It was some of the best sex! 1 you can't get her pregnant, 2 unless your ron jeremy your not gonna hurt the kid, 3 it helps with the process! I don't see any way to go wrong with pregnancy sex, I am a strong supporter!

The guy that doesn't want to have sex is making excuses. My guess is he's turned off about the pregnancy thing, or perhaps worse is going on in their marriage and this is just a sign of it. Its a tough call, but I've never met a guy that really loved his wife, and was excited about the pregnancy that would act that way. A little bit of research would put his worries to rest, unless he is REALLY HUNG lol. My guess is they were having problems before the pregnancy, and this is just a continue personification of those problems and feelings.

Just my 2 cents, I hope I didn't offend anyone, I just can't imagine telling my wife "nah I don't wanna have sex the next 9 months", hell I don't know if I've ever said "I don't wanna have sex right now" in my life.

Peace


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 2, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Was just wondering about you last night Bobo... thanks for stopping in.


I've been checkin in on you everyday, man.  Been so busy around here lately... it's just been nuts. Miss not being able to catch up with you guys more, but busy with work stuff lately (in addition to baby madness as usual). I'll get back in the swing of things here in a bit. 

Still rolling pretty deep in good smoke... should get me through til my next grow in October hopefully. Been puffing lots of Who's ?p. . . I'm hoardin' that stuff!  puff puff paasssssss

HHBG.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2013)

Has to be doggy style, and has to be relatively quick as well (wifes back gets sore)....I just don't think I could do it while looking at the bump


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2013)

It put me off a bit in the last trimester, there was no where to grab that wernt the baby lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ You both crack me up


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 3, 2013)

Um grab the booobies!!! 

Morning Jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

Mornin guys. Funny convo I started. Woke up this morning like it was time to wake up... only it was 3:30 am. Had a nice bath and got some things done. Went back to bed around 6:30 for a snooze. I hope things happen soon... I'm becoming quite antsy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2013)

Did you have a bath or a shower? Just curious i don't know when is the last time i had a bath sitting in a tub. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

Bath. We only had a shower here when we moved in, but wife is addicted to baths, so first thing I did around here was learn how to do plumbing and got to tearing up the bathroom. Put in a nice big bath tub. I have always like showers myself, until spending so much time last year in the UK. Not sure what it was about being over there, but I have come to love baths too. Funny thing happened 2 nights ago in the bath. I get all set up with my computer, and my sudoku book, and of course my grinder, bubbler, and lighter. I was getting my grinder open to load the bowl and it slipped. Dropped the full grinder in the bath... made it to the bottom before I pulled it out. Was thinking 2g's or so wasted, but damned if it didn't keep every bit of water out the chamber. Not sure how long it would have held out underwater, but it held out long enough.

I woke up again around 9:00am and was considering having another bath lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Um grab the booobies!!!
> 
> Morning Jig!


Hard swollen sore leaking milk filled boobs would be more than my lifes worth to grab lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds appealing to me.  It's a shame wife is grossed out by her milk... I find it fascinating and want to play with her ginormous milk bags... but she says I'm a pervert and it's beyond gross. It's Life woman!!!

Oh... I found a new hobby... yahoo answers. lol. I'm answering all the stupid weed and drug questions. Someone wondered if you could get high from smelling pot brownies.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2013)

bunch of pervs^^^haha.have you seen them kids that stay on the nip,at the age of 4-6?now that's something.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow... that's something. Don't know about that. Guess you can save some money on food? My wife was over 2 when she quit, or rather her mom quit.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2013)

I feel ya,my lil boy was like a lil man at 4,so it would be no way in hell he be sippin the nip,on my gal...hell naww...but it is the best for the baby.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 3, 2013)

I remember my poor cat after having her kittens. Once we took them away from her after 4 weeks or whatever it is, she was full up. Felt like 6 little rocks under her skin. Watching all this pregnancy and child birth stuff... I am so glad I'm a guy.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2013)

true,more power to the women for all that baby stuff,,strong women hear me roar..


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm with you Jig I enjoyed the milky pregnancy boobs! My wife was ok with them .

I too prefer a nice bath I can relax and let my worries "wash away". I'll take a shower if I am in a hurry or something, but otherwise you'll find me in the bath...prolly for an hour . I get set up when i go in to. Bowl, drink, and usually the computer or atleast some music to chill to.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm jelly, I haven't fit the bath right since I was about 8-9..... 
I like a good hot tub though!


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

all this talk of kids not wanting to get off breast milk i couldn't resist

[video=youtube;AOfI48IWESo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOfI48IWESo[/video]

baths ftw! some say they are less hygenic than showers, but they help the skin pores all over your body open up and are relaxing as hell, i mean who has a smoke then gets in the shower for an hour?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 4, 2013)

Another early morning bath today. One great thing about my schedule is that I'm getting to watch a lot of the Ashes. They start 2am my time each day, finish up around 9am.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

you're mad, i bet you are in the 0.02% club of americans who watch cricket.

this made me lol hard when i watched the film

what americans make of british sports:[video=youtube;JhAj5Q-b_JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhAj5Q-b_JI[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

LMAO he rolls that ring and they all chase it! hahaha,,,,,,,,,, So what sport is that? 







Im a shower person,,, I aint got time for a bath. Never had pregnant sex, though it was offered to me by this chick like 7-8 months in <<< not mine!,,,,, I said no thanks dropped her off then went and took care of my other non preggo lady passenger.
Big fat milk bags sounds fantastic though! I wonder what it tastes like? 


oh Iv seen this breast feeding thing at like 12 fukin years old!!! WTF! Ok found a vid,,, I also saw another that said "breastfeeding teens" no thanks on that one lol
[video=youtube;fvZ4th04OKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvZ4th04OKA[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2013)

It's kind of sweet, not as "thick" as cows or goats milk. Some guys really like it lol 
It's not gross though, tell Mrs. Jigfresh that I thought that a little at first but when you think about all the truly weird things we put in our mouth.... well let's just say it makes me giggle to think it's gross anymore.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> LMAO he rolls that ring and they all chase it! hahaha,,,,,,,,,, So what sport is that?



you mean you never played hoop spin?, well basically........ it's all in the wrist!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> It's kind of sweet, not as "thick" as cows or goats milk. Some guys really like it lol
> It's not gross though, tell Mrs. Jigfresh that I thought that a little at first but when you think about all the truly weird things we put in our mouth.... well let's just say it makes me giggle to think it's gross anymore.


With organic milk at like 7$ a gallon and the job market the way it is and our current state of food security, or lack there of,,,, its a great option. 

"hey hun can you top off my coffee for me, thanks.." lil pat on the boob "keep it up" 



ghb said:


> you mean you never played hoop spin?, well basically........ it's all in the wrist!



I should be world champion then


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

well you could come over next may and enter the WSOH (world series of hoop spin)

only english are allowed to enter but just put an accent on you'll be fine.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2013)

I got a good accent (when Im shit faced) I convinced some people outside the bar I was from england stranded in new orleans and needed 10k to get back home. Dude that shit was hilarious. They apologized profusely for not being able to help me out lmao. Or was it scotland? idk anymore. I went on for like 15min making shit up and telling long stories lol all made up but they were convinced. Then my friends came out like wtf where have you been and why are you talking like that? The people I was talking to proceeded to tell them my story. At that point cover was blown I was laughing too hard.


----------



## ghb (Aug 4, 2013)

i don't know where to begin with that one lol.

of all the random stories i've heard of the things people say and do when under the influence of alcahol, that one rates pretty highly in the wtf category

i bet they thought you were a con man after that,


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just found out my kens grand daddy purp is female so happy.I got males and females all I need now is some love music and its on.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2013)

Good news!

Give them love.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning Jig, and everyone else! 

Hope things are well buddy havn't seen you in a couple days, HHBG!


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

Am gonna be the annoying kid in the back seat of the car, this will be my only question on the thread until, well until you know when

Q/
Is she here yet?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh. Oh.

Is she? Is she? 

HHBG


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2013)

she'll be comin' round the mountain when she comes


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

Is today the day? HHB!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey guys. No baby yet. Haven't been around much cuz I don't know what to say. I'm nervous/ anxious all the time. I'm in a good place, just don't have anything to say much. Just lots of emotions swirling.

Building is going well. Have half the wiring in. Just need to finish the tops of the walls and put up some shingles. Going to get my helper to come over and start on insulation. Drywall is not too far off.

Plants are alright. They are looking good and getting larger. I've been taking pics, just can't be asked to upload them.

Really cool thing yesterday. Dezracer came up for a visit/ inspection. He gave the building a look over before I put up the drywall, which really set my mind at ease... just for someone aside from me and the wife to look and say, "Yeah... this isn't going to fall over". Thanks a lot Dez. Hope you enjoy the hash.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2013)

this time next week you will either be on another level or gone over and are fed up waiting lol. You know what women are like, they like to make you wait then make a big entrance. I know how you feel being welled up with emotion, I have trouble saying what I want and so dont say anything lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm having a good time working on the building today. Lol... dez took one look at the attic and said 'this would be my growroom.' Hhaha. Hope ur mondays are good. It is Monday right? We don't leave the house anymore.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

Tuesday's in the post bru. Nest is coming together over here, Cot constructed, sideboard / chest drawers / changing thing constructed, special bin for collecting shitty nappies placed next to that, warned off from wife to leave everything else, "this is my domain" were the words she used and lol. I'll be building houses next, lmfao.


woops. almost forgot, Is she here yet?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

That's great news my wife has been asking about your nursery... the room for the babe not the plant brand of nursey. That's funny about the domain bit. Mine hasn't gotten teritorial at all. All the best to youu the mommy to be and the yin. Such a cool thought to picture you a dad.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol, yours isn't territorial jig because your building new territory right jig ? Hope all is well and nerves aren't too high, have a good one.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 5, 2013)

Attic would be a great grow space for sure. The whole building looks really good and well planned out.

Mrs. Jig looks really good too although you can definitely tell she's ready for this phase to be over. So excited for you two!

Thanks for the hash Mister Jigster!! 

I'll be making butter very soon, lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

Soo glad things are going well still buddy! I have the not knowing what to say thing all the time , so don't sweet it. My wife hated the last few weeks of her pregnancy. It was 90 degrees and we didn't have AC either . We finally set a date and got induced, which was sweet because there was no surprises. She only even had to push for about 20 minutes and my little cat was here . Enjoy your week bro, get your sleep, smoke some of that hash!! 

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

babies clearly on 420 time jig  hope you get your house done before she comes or it's going to be the fastest build/ slowest finished house ever lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

This could be it. I'm freaking at home now... wife at hospita. Had appt. this morning and I went grocery shopping while she did a test thing. Called to pick her up and she said to take food home she might be a while. Now they are talking about inducing her and i'm 45 mins away. No more time to type. 

love you guys.

pray for us. might be another 6er later today.   

LOTS OF LOVE!!!!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 6, 2013)

HHB!!! Wohoo go get her big daddy!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you there yet?

Is she here yet?




jigfresh said:


> This could be it. I'm freaking at home now... wife at hospita. Had appt. this morning and I went grocery shopping while she did a test thing. Called to pick her up and she said to take food home she might be a while. Now they are talking about inducing her and i'm 45 mins away. No more time to type.
> 
> love you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Fuk sake mate, shittin it for ya. (looks for man sized nappies...) COME ON MRS J!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?

!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 6, 2013)

WOOOOOOOTTTT!!!! Thats what I wanna hear. I'm sure if they induce(d) her they will/would wait for you Jig.

Can't wait to hear the word buddy!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> This could be it. I'm freaking at home now... wife at hospita. Had appt. this morning and I went grocery shopping while she did a test thing. Called to pick her up and she said to take food home she might be a while. Now they are talking about inducing her and i'm 45 mins away. No more time to type.
> 
> love you guys.
> 
> ...


Hoo hoo!

Love to the little one!

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

They are gonna induce. Doc said his guess is shell be born tomorrow... but we here. Admission going on now. I guess little one isn't acting right. Her heartbeat looks good to me but its not acting perfect so here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!

8' &343 285& 28%3 +52


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

Good news imminent.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2013)

that lil one is ready for the world....hhbg.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 6, 2013)

Drum roll please.............................................:drum roll:............!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

Still working... well wife is. She's feeling waves now (contractions). My parents are here with food and help. Wife is doing so fucking amazing. No pain meds. Woot.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

Hang in there!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks for the support jd.

This is definitely is a stressful process. :/ three cheers for low blood pressure.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

...and in the end

the love you take

is equal to

the love you make



You're doing fine!

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh Man! 
IT'S TIME!
Hang in there jigmeisterfamily!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 6, 2013)

Hee hee hoooooooo hee hee hoooooo  HHBG!!! Here she comes!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

Last check wife was 4cm. I'm guessing around 130am little one will breath her first breath. Getiing some sleep now... both of us.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2013)

Back in the day when there were waiting rooms for expectant fathers-and other family members, a first time father asked a father of six, "How long after the delivery could they resume having sex". to which the rather jaded fellow replied, "Depends on if the room is private or semi-private." ....I hope you brought some smoke for the wait.  Happy, healthy family. ................cof


----------



## supchaka (Aug 6, 2013)

Im gonna guess 445am


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

2:22 am :0)


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Dare I say it....Is she here yet? clapping hands wildly in anticipation.....


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2013)

Hours to go, it seems. 

Jig is about 2.5 hours north of me, so we are in the same timezone.
He reported that it is predicted for the AM. (10:22 PM here now)

Hopefully he did he to sleep....but I doubt it. :0)

JD


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool, cheers JD, so I got to hang around stressing all day while you lot sleep through it, lmfao....I am with you all the way Jiggy, (well, in my mind anyway).


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 6, 2013)

Gonna be a long day for u D. Slow going. Getting another inspection at 11 or so (30 mins from now.) I am so tired its crazy. And gotta laugh at my wife... now she doesn't even want me to call the doula. Its like one big joke or something cuz I want the gal here now and I'm trying to talk wife into it. Ffs... can't win.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

inspections the tiredness is what is making me nervous about it all. Although I am not the greatest of sleepers I can fall asleep standing up at times.....I pray I don't keel over in the delivery room, lmfao. And Jig, I know you can handle sleep deprivation, after all if you can handle sleeping on benches in Amsterdam in November you can do pretty much anything mate


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol so I guess you had plenty of time to get there this morning . Deep breaths and/or a bowl in the parking garage man. I stressed out a bit the night before when we were trying to get a little sleep. My wife wasn't thrilled but I went and smoked. Let me add she was only not thrilled because I was smoking and she couldn't......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

WOAh come on mrs jiggy! seems like 5 mins you were tell us she was pregnant. all the best for your new family mate. really chuffed for you both or all 3 rather! positive vibes all the way from across the pond mate.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah we all excited over here too, excellent news jigster. Welcome to the club, you can say speaking as a parent now lol. Watch as you turn into ya dad.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Jig. Been a long time coming for you guys  Being a family man and a daddy is a virtue in this short life. Cheers to you and yours Jig. 1BMM


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

You wake up early masonman. Thanks for the support fellas. Still working. 3am here. Wife is so awesome I can barely take it. Welling up just typing this. we might b looking at a daylight baby. I'm beyond tired. Random muscles are spasming. Not sure what else.

Oh... I guess there's a really good chance wife will poop on things during the process. Quite embarassing I would guess although I'm sure there are other things on the mind.

Updates later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

i hear the pooping thing is quite common mate don't worry they'll clean the youngun up afore they pass her to you! lols


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

that's why it's probably better not to have a curry to induce your baby, lol.....


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

By the time my first was born (36 hour labor) I was tripping, hallucinating, gnarly.... Sounds like your about there, get your coffee strong! 
Much love ya'll!


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Is she, is she, is she, is she, is she there yet? Kom op jongens!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

no words. Sti working. This os really tough.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 7, 2013)

My wife was in labor for 3 fookin' days! Just imagine that. I can tell you about being tired, lol. . . 

HHBG! CCCCCCCCCCCCCC'mon, mama!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

My wife is so vain that she apologized to the nurses for farting during a push  My wife also had a 36 hour labor with one of our children, when it got late I rolled home for sleep and a shower in the morning. I said call me if something comes up, otherwise I'll se you in the morning with some McDonalds!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2013)

there was a bloke at the hospital when hatty was born said his wife had been induced 3 times and still no baby on day 3. Hope Hanna comes easily and soon. Its a very surreal and dream like time jig, everything is glowing from within lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

Morning Jig, and Mrs. Jig!!! 

I'm guessing your still working hard, and its been a very long night.....I told you to get your sleep . I hope it isn't 36hrs like some of these other guys are talking about. My wife labored for about 14 hrs after they induced her. If she's already here, then your sleeping right now and you need it !! Either way hope all is well man, this was the last thing I checked on before bed last night, and the first thing I checked on this morning.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy fucking shit.... for realz this shit is strait insane. Who the hell does this more than once? Fuck I'm beat like nothing else. Lot better off than wife though. Fuck.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm just so tired. Hallucinations... yes.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

Trying to be strong for wife but damn I can't stop crying. Its like cry cry cry till she opens her eyes then its brave face. The screams from the other rooms are something else. Like SCREAMING. Mine is just grunting.

Oh and she got pain meds when they broke her bag.... and she's ordered an epidural.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

stop crying and have a freakin nap lad, lol......I am sure Mrs J will punch you hard enough when its time


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

It is a weird up-side that there is nothing you can do...but you know that
these things work themselves out. We are here after all. :0)

Breathe. Relax. Everything is as it should be.

We are all looking forward to your family's relief.

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

She's likely to punch him if he nods off, such is the nature of the process....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

No epidural... too late. Wife fully dialated. This shit is on. Baby within an hour (we hope)


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2013)

about time. .............. ................ .................. cof


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

breathe, breathe, breathe ...... puuuuuuuuush 
I love you guys! 
I'm just grinning ear to ear!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

I fuckin love u guys. Ao glad to have u all here in the birthing room with us. Means the world


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 7, 2013)

Hhbg! ....................!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

Yayayaya soo glad to be here buddy!!!! Hang in there its almost over if they said its too late for drugs! 

Your gonna be just this tired for the next month prolly but it will be worth it, and you've got a storm trooper of a wife it sounds like. Hugs kisses and lots of esspresso will get you through the next few days!


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> No epidural... too late. Wife fully dialated. This shit is on. Baby within an hour (we hope)


haha,the other rooms are allways like that,for some reason..i made my gal miss the epi too,funny stuff that pain is...never seen her make so many facial expressions.>>no duck face thoo......congrats on the soon to be "apple of both of your eyes"


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

exciting exciting exciting, more clapping and joining in with colo's grinning routine.....I feel the need to skip around and be gay (it's just been Gay Pride so I will refrain and get on with making dinner with a grin instead)


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

It's an honor to be with you during this time!
Thanks for letting us be a part!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

"Hee hee hoo"

"Hee hee hoo"

"Hee hee hoo"

You are doing great!

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish I could bring the celebration blunts!!! I didn't have anyone to smoke a cigar with when my daughter was born, but me and wife smoked blunts as soon as we were home!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Yayayaya soo glad to be here buddy!!!! Hang in there its almost over if they said its too late for drugs!
> 
> Your gonna be just this tired for the next month prolly but it will be worth it, and you've got a storm trooper of a wife it sounds like. Hugs kisses and lots of esspresso will get you through the next few days!


I agree, i'm willing to bet we see a lot more, or a lot less Jig in the next few months depending on how he can or if he can get the sleep schedule down.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2013)

laugh out loud somebody slap that boy. Its mrs Jig thats doing it all lol, plenty man hugs to ya jigg.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol... I want my money back. Still here... pushing for around 6 hours now. She got a saddle block... still chillin. Crazy tired. Let's have a damn baby already. Been at the hospital for 31 hours now. Wild experience. Dst... buddy... you got some stuff in store for you.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh I can imagine,

I was just thinking about my friend Karen who gave birth leaving for the hospital after needing a pee and going into the toilet and shouting to the other half, "head is here!" He got in the national paper for that lol. giving birth to his son


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, holy cow!
Hoped you'd be spared the endurance race, keepin' on....


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

we just got a big box in the post today from our insurance company, all the things you need for a home birth fuk that,. 

Jig, good luck mate, to you and yours, I need to go to bed now (unlike you I can still wallow in the luxury of being able to go to bed). Can't wait to see your girl!

ik hou van jullie!

PEace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 7, 2013)

Seriously D, enjoy it now, lol. I know the feeling Jig speaks of...


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 7, 2013)

Im sending a mental backrub right now. Hang in there buddy!
Wow that is a wild experience. Cant wait for both of you to fell the Hannah happyness! Best wishes !!!1
How am I gonna sleep now?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

Man 6 hours of pushing!!!!! Hang in there mrs jig!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

You can all sleep now. Hannah is here. Forecepts baby... just like mom and dad. And she's a stuborn little thing... just like mom and dad. She was born at 425 pm. Just about 5 mins late. She was blue and huge. She's getting checked out right now in the other room. Don't know weight or length. She's a girl and she has a full head of hair.

Seriously... the color she was when she came out... I honestly thought the kid was black. Was thinking wife had some splainin to do lolol.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 7, 2013)

Haha amazing bro! My dad said the same thing about my brother and his color lol I was going to guess a 420 baby! CHEERS!!!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 7, 2013)

They are always very freaked out, in all senses, when they first pop out.

They kept an eye on the little one all the way. I look forward to all the "firsts".

* Dst... buddy... you got some stuff in store for you*

  

Congrats to you and your better half.

JD

P.S. You joke reminded me of this:
[video=youtube;h4F4w58NNv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4F4w58NNv0[/video]


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2013)

.........


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations!
Well done!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats buddy!!!! Woot!

[video=youtube;hGlkzryn7Zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=hGlkzryn7Zk[/video]

I'm so happy for you guys. She was a 420ish baby . Its gonna be crazy how much she changes the next few hours, and then the next few days and really starts to look like herself. Make sure you post some pics atleast on facebook!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 7, 2013)

YEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!

HHB-Hannah!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2013)

Best wishes. Get some sleep.....it'll be your last for 5 years. ............ cof


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 7, 2013)

Sleep will come at a premium, no doubt. My 9 yr old is more of pain with sleeping than my 6 yr old but we're still dealing with it all the same, lol


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2013)

Gratz man, its not as hard as people make it seem from here on out  My 4th kid is a holy fuckin terror but at the end of the day I still say "Ehhhh he aint that bad!" It is a little different for girls and fathers though, double standards galore! I'm desperate for my boys to have a relationship and I dont ever want my daughter to! The list goes on and on  Have fun though man! See ya when I see ya!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 7, 2013)

h.h. d now.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice one mate. Super chuffed for the fresh family


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

Yessir. We got to visit her in the nicu. I got to hold her for the first time. I was so scared I would hurt her or something. She's so little... and she's a bigger baby... still camt believe how tiny her fingers are. A bit disappointed she looks basically completely like her mom. Guess there will never be a kid out there that looks like me. All good though. She still got my charm hahaha.

Oh... and my plants all might be dead by the time I make it home.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

Man its great, I peeped your picture, and you totally looked soo happy with her. 

No way they'll be dead, you'll have to run home for something...... between now and when you take the baby home its almost inevitable, and you can through some water on them and call it a day .


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 8, 2013)

She'll look more like you, too. Give it a few months fella


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

Just seen the little Yin on Facebook, awwwwwwwwwww......super happy mate, just beaming for ya! And the Suns back out here too.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah me too shes beautiful


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You can all sleep now. Hannah is here. Forecepts baby... just like mom and dad. And she's a stuborn little thing... just like mom and dad. She was born at 425 pm. Just about 5 mins late. She was blue and huge. She's getting checked out right now in the other room. Don't know weight or length. She's a girl and she has a full head of hair.
> 
> Seriously... the color she was when she came out... I honestly thought the kid was black. Was thinking wife had some splainin to do lolol.


first post i've 'liked' well, properly liked, there was a first before this but i revoked it. 

i'm so happy for you man, and mrs jig an lil jig or Hannah i should say. reading the last few pages was wild. i can't imagine what it was like for you guys.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks don... and the rest of you lot. I finally got some time with her. Just spent a little over 2hours just me and her. Changed her first two diapers and got to feed her a bottle. She already has the breathing stuff off her face. And her sugar is looking good. I think we will get to bring her home with us anyways.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

awesome mate, just awesome.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think we will get to bring her home with us anyways.


too bloody right, it's your little one is it not? lol.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Just seen the little Yin on Facebook, awwwwwwwwwww......super happy mate, just beaming for ya! And the Suns back out here too.
> 
> Peace, DST


same here, she so beautiful and peaceful looking, and fluffy! Great job makin that baby jig! now 6 weeks and you can get started on the next.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2013)

My little hannah. She got the breather off. Got to hold her for a couple hours. Got 5 hours sleep and now just feel extremely exhausted instead of walking dead. Fell asleep standing up for the first time yesterday. I still honestly don't get that I'm a dad. And I'm gonna run home sometime today... water the gals... feed the cats. Get the house ready for baby. Woot!


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> View attachment 2767870
> 
> My little hannah. She got the breather off. Got to hold her for a couple hours. Got 5 hours sleep and now just feel extremely exhausted instead of walking dead. Fell asleep standing up for the first time yesterday. I still honestly don't get that I'm a dad. And I'm gonna run home sometime today... water the gals... feed the cats. Get the house ready for baby. Woot!


Awwww, feel like a little tear coming on. Jig's little girl

got to head out, I'll blame the watery eyes on the bike ride laters bru!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2013)

And now the attention has shifted... so dst. Is he here yet? 

U know what's funny... haven't even really had the urge to cry since she's been born. As if I instantly grew a pair.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

gorgeous jiggy!


----------



## supchaka (Aug 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> And now the attention has shifted... so dst. Is he here yet?
> 
> U know what's funny... haven't even really had the urge to cry since she's been born. As if I instantly grew a pair.


Yeah now you have to be the protector alpha type male in guard mode!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> You can all sleep now. Hannah is here. Forecepts baby... just like mom and dad. And she's a stuborn little thing... just like mom and dad. She was born at 425 pm. Just about 5 mins late. She was blue and huge. She's getting checked out right now in the other room. Don't know weight or length. She's a girl and she has a full head of hair.
> 
> Seriously... the color she was when she came out... I honestly thought the kid was black. Was thinking wife had some splainin to do lolol.


Congratz man!!!!! Little Baby Jigfresh will grow big and strong! Ill send up an Arsenal Onesie for ya k


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> And now the attention has shifted... so dst. Is he here yet?
> 
> U know what's funny... haven't even really had the urge to cry since she's been born. As if I instantly grew a pair.


that straight cracked me up man, your gonna be like 'no boys til she's 30!' in no time


----------



## Javadog (Aug 8, 2013)

You'll have to buy a shotgun, operative or not.

Using it is not really part of the plan, but you can be seen
cleaning it on occasion. This is really helpful. :0)

Honestly, we had one child, my son, and so I can only joke
about that particular stress, but I know that it is there.

Too early to suggest thinking of when one was oneself a teenager?
(yeah...too soon by far ;0)

Jig, you are now part of the future. Cool, huh?

:0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2013)

I think ill get some neck tats and a couple tears inked on my face. Get a ankle breacelet and say I am on parole for killing her first boyfriend. That wouldn't be too extreme or anything.

Hydra. Funny shit man. I think daughter would be disowned if she was either a san fran giants fan or an arsenal supporter. Lol. Glad to have you along for the ride. I'm stoked for the upcoming season and I'm sure you are too.

Gen... man I'm worried. Not sure hannahs fat little arms are gonna fit her going home outfit. I hope she does.

Nearly 420 here. How cool that for the rest of my life I can think of my daughter being born as it approaches 42. Oh yeah and hahahaha... doc made a 420 joke just before she was delivered. Too funny.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2013)

Just checking in. I'm home right now... came to water the plants and get a few items for the hospital stay. Only one plant is potentially dead. It might come back though. Watered them all and the rest were looking real good. The Psycho Killer is the best looking of the bunch these days. THe one might be dead is J1 x GDP (?)

  

Really can't wait to get my little girl home. I still don't really feel like she's mine, because if she was mine.. she'd be right here. And she ain't, so I feel like I don't have a kid yet. Sounds a bit funny.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey buddy I knew you'd end up home . I totally know the feeling your talking about. It kinda hit me about 2 hours after we got home like ...ok GAME ON! I spent the 2 days in and out of the hospital living on starbucks and fresh fruit(the only thing at the hospital that wasn't terrible). Thats a great picture of her man, she is a real beauty. 

Glad most of the plants are good. Did you flip the light?


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

Morning Jig, how's it going today?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Its going good mate. Just finished 2 hours of alone time with the babe. Had a fun first. Was holding her over my shoulder with my hand under her butt bwhen she did a pretty big sloppy dump. There was a daiper between me and the mess but the feeling was funny. She is looking better and better. She was bruised head to toe our nurse said so its no wonder she looks like her color is coming back to her.

Haven't flipprd yet. Oh... but I was gonna flip when she was bron. Oops ill do that soon. Maybe lol.

Amazing how little sleep a person can run on.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

reminds me of Pumping and Dumping on the sail boat, lol.....glad she wasn't butt nekked! lol. that could have been fun


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Its going good mate. Just finished 2 hours of alone time with the babe. Had a fun first. Was holding her over my shoulder with my hand under her butt bwhen she did a pretty big sloppy dump. There was a daiper between me and the mess but the feeling was funny. She is looking better and better. She was bruised head to toe our nurse said so its no wonder she looks like her color is coming back to her.
> 
> Haven't flipprd yet. Oh... but I was gonna flip when she was bron. Oops ill do that soon. Maybe lol.
> 
> Amazing how little sleep a person can run on.


Hah! Yeah, I felt the same way about the dumps... even though your arm is clean, your mind is telling you it's now dirty. Good times.

Wait until you're changing her and she squirts poop all over the place. THAT is fun. And don't think it won't happen to ya. It happens to everyone


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 9, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hah! Yeah, I felt the same way about the dumps... even though your arm is clean, your mind is telling you it's now dirty. Good times.
> 
> Wait until you're changing her and she squirts poop all over the place. THAT is fun. And don't think it won't happen to ya. It happens to everyone


or the first time she gets his face with baby pee, or maybe thats just boys?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

I did get peed on yesterday. Not looking forward to being sprayed with poop... but I'm sure it will happen. Baby is looking so goood now. She's mostly all pink and just looking more and more full of life.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

Not looking forward to getting poo sprayed? Ya dont say? 


HHB!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Babys got blue lights on her today. Not sure if kmart is having a special on babies in aisle 11. We are going over now to find out about it. Baby starting her club life early.

And yeah shocking revealtion huh whodat.

Hope ur all doing well. We get discharched later today. Baby probably in another couple days.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2013)

Hehe poop spray just wait !

About 6 months ago my daugther came to me so proud she had gone potty by herself......sadly she forgot to lift the toilet lid first :facepalm:


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2013)

Our wee H has been picking the poop out of her nappie and doing quite groovey poo pics on her crib/cot sides lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Oops. Hahahaha that sounds fun. Im glad we've had so many cats. Nasty poop and bad smells aren't horrible for me these days.

Here's baby looking hella cool in her baby locs


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> Our wee H has been picking the poop out of her nappie and doing quite groovey poo pics on her crib/cot sides lol


hell yea,thats when them lil ones is real fun......I got woke up with one of them "cosby"bomb....to the chest....haha baby locs


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn west... little h taking poop to the next level. U think hatty will be an artist. That'd be a cool thing. Can't wait for our h's to hang out. And probably another little one by then.

Edit. Wtf is a cosby bomb. Babies flinging poo too? Wtf am I getting into.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey any of u guys have a newspaper from the 7th. Id love to have it if so.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;mjrtsIY4WqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjrtsIY4WqQ[/video]


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey any of u guys have a newspaper from the 7th. Id love to have it if so.


Paper once a week here. Look out for one in a local recycle bin.



genuity said:


> [video=youtube;mjrtsIY4WqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjrtsIY4WqQ[/video]


Im sure that about sums it up lmao


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 9, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your family, no better feeling in the world bro! It's amazing how your life will change and the joy your child brings. Pamper the wifey man she needs it.

Peace
F.M.I.L.Y


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

She's gonna be a superhero lad!!!! Loving it!!!


jigfresh said:


> Oops. Hahahaha that sounds fun. Im glad we've had so many cats. Nasty poop and bad smells aren't horrible for me these days.
> 
> Here's baby looking hella cool in her baby locs
> View attachment 2769338


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 10, 2013)

Me and wife spent the night at home. Babeis chillin under what I think woud make a badass grow light. Itook a pic will postlater. Im tryingto get some more sleep. Wife on phone atm finding out if baby has meningitis. She does have an infection. Hopefully its not meningitis. If not meningitis she will be thee till wed. If it is meningitis she will be there till next next wed. Either 1 week or 3 from birth. Alls well. We are actually really appreciating some peace. Wife finally got a good night sleep for the first ime in monthes bless her. And the poor thing has no conrol over her bladder.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2013)

Man she is beautiful!
Rest up mi amigo and take care of your bride....
High five!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2013)

Das a good lookin baby right dere. You breed better than you grow Jig


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 10, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Das a good lookin baby right dere. You breed better than you grow Jig



Lmao!!! she is a good looking little girl!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2013)

I gots more pics too.  We are home again for the night. spent a lot of the day with her, well mom did. I was busy doing I'm not really sure what. But I made myself useful.

Will hopefully get some time tomorrow to upload pics and respond to some of you guys.

She is coming home Wednesday!!!! I can't wait... and at the same time am really appreciating a quiet room for the last time in a long time.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 11, 2013)

Its crazy you cant wait to leave and when they go to kick you out, you're like but but, I wanna stay just another day! Its scary they just toss you a kid and say have a good day and raise her well!


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

I like how RIU gets pics before FB now, lol......any more super hero pics?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thats cus we are cooler on RIU then we are on facebook .


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2013)

There is another superhero pic. I also snapped a couple of the badass LED she's under.

Will get the camera out and do some damage. 

Don't know if I said, baby is coming home on Wednesday. And yeah chaka it is crazy. It's like I would give anything to get released... and seriously when the nurse came in and told us we were being discharched it was like SHIT... what do we do now. Can we just make some shit up and stay another night or two. It's nice to be home, but miss the staff waiting on me.

Pics upcoming.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's nice to be home, but miss the staff waiting on me.
> 
> Pics upcoming.


You are now the staff for Miss Hannah. Get used to waiting on her.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 11, 2013)

Still got the bat baby glasses under the cap.



We're growing babies. The doctor told us "We're the Horticulturalists of medicine... all we do is grow babies"


Baby looking cute and me feeding her.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 11, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jigfresh again.

*As rep worthy as anything else I've seen *
*


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2013)

right on jig,happy for the fam....

420 nanometers,i need one of them...


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

Super pics J, full line up, even a nappy change shot....by the looks of it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2013)

She's beautiful, Jig. Glad you guys have been able to get a little rest, too. That is something very few new dads are afforded... moms too, lol. 

That LED looks like it is a good veg spectrum from the looks of it. I'd say they made the right choice with that, lol. Grow baby grow  . . .

Back to my duties... just thought I'd take a peek. 

peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 11, 2013)

Sooooo awesome! Look at her! Amazing. 




I googled "LED baby light",,, nothing lol  




This is a serious look right here.

*

​
​

*


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2013)

you forgot "new born"...

they are bili lights.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 12, 2013)

I switched the lights back to 16 hours light per Dst's advice. I've decided to really go out of my way to take advice. I know we've been through this before and I have been making progress, but yesterday I realized just how much I still pay no attention to the advice you guys give me (cof, you in particular). I always have a feeling like, "Yeah, but.... " Something about this process has led me to understand there truly is no substitute for experience. And there is no contradicting that folks older than I have more experience in life. It's just math. And me really getting that we get wiser as we grow older, has led me to see that taking advice from folks, especially those more experienced than me is a way to make life easier and more enjoyable.

So there you go. I appreciate the fact that you all still offer me advice and still hang around. 

One more day of Hospital time... tomorrow will be getting the house ready for the yin, and wednesday will be getting her at the hospital. Woot!

EDIT: Just remembered, only part of my dream I remember last night was me cruising around with Genuity. We were in the US, but the wheel was on the wrong side of the car. I was in the left seat, but G was driving. We seemed to be in Los Angeles. Don't remember what we talked about.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

I reckon cruising around with Genuity would be pimpin

And just LMFAO at your first paragraph, hehehehehhohohohoho.

Was just thinking, going to be a blast driving home with your Ickle Yin in the car, my god you are going to be like the most careful driver the world has ever seen. My best friend growing up, his Dad was a real straight laced dude, Head of Radiology at one of the main hospitals in our area (mum was head of the other radiology department at the other main ozzy!) My mate would always be ribbing him real bad, huffing and hawing in the back about how slow he drived, it was a real bone of contention, and my mate was not shy about giving it loudy to his old man. I use to think, fuk me I would actually smak the spoiled little cunt in the face if it was my son shouting at me like that). His Dad was so chilled though but had another side, he escaped the regime in Iraq and moved to the US where he was a Brain surgeon, then was in Ireland when the troubles where heavy, then finally in quiet Scotland just after my mate was born. Few years later I had learned to drive and was tearing it along this back road when who did I see in front but my mates, Dad also tearing it along. He then got past the car in front of him and seeing there was still a small gap I slipped through as well, then it was really on. We pelted it along that road together, I was actually buzzing kind of racing with my mates oldman....he commented in the future to me that he "would consider buying a Renault 5 based on the drive along to ......" lol, like he was assessing the ability of the car, too funny. Anyway, I digress Looking forward to hearing about the "first night" at home.


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful little girl Jig! Let me know when you will be accepting visitors so I can run up to your place and see her in person. I'll actually be up there very near you this weekend and am driving up Friday morning.

There's a good chance I can free myself up for a few days next week too if you think you'll be up for working on your project. I'd be happy to finish the electrical and sheet the place for you.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2013)

I love hitt'm the slab,bending corners.....one day..


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey D. I was speaking of the driving bit just as you were posting. Last moments of driving like a madman. I will be the one making others ask, why is this guy going so damn slow. Me and the wife actually had our first impasse around baby. Grandma is coming to visit on Thursday, the day after we get her back home. She is staying right next to where we have a pediatrician appt. She is going to borrow our other car for the 3 weeks she is here. So me and wife thought, lets just drive two cars to the appt, drop the one off with her and be done with that chore. So I'm thinking, I'll drive the nice car with baby in it... and wife will follow in the old car. She thought the exact same thing... that SHE will drive the new car with baby... We kinda laughed. Then stopped and were both like "But I'm serious" haha. We talked it out and figured I'd drive her. Not sure exactly how that occurred, but I'll take it.

Less than 36 hours before we get her. Before *I* get her. Its getting pretty intense on the emotional front. Before yesterday I had been strong. Just doing what needed to be done, being real happy about my baby... but it is as if I don't actually have a baby yet. I feel like there was the pregnancy where baby was close to me in my wifes tummy, but still all hers. Then there is this stage where she is the hospitals... also some my wifes. They are so bonded from being connected for so long. Baby knows who I am, but we've only held eachother a few hours now... not 9 months. So it's like I am finally getting a baby of my own after 34 and something years... and I'm getting her tomorrow. And that is overwhelming. I just get so happy inside knowing my dream is coming true. And she's cute. 

I'm sure we could arrange a little time for you to swing by dez. We will be hanging at home with babe and grandma in law (or whatever she is now). Hit me up. And about the building, I'm actually staying home today and not seeing my girl for the first time since shes been born. Was hoping to toss up the insulation and drywall for the inside. Not sure if that's possible for one person to do, but we are about to find out. I'd really love some help with the finishing of the drywall as I'm not that good at the tape and texturing. I'm sure you remember our conversation and seeing my work around the shower. Anyways, I'm going to get to it. Woot... I got a little girl to work for.

Spent last night till about 3am getting the house in shape for her to come home. The crib is up (co sleeper actually) got the diaper drawer all set up with the supplies. Baby blankets washed and ready. It's on! Just to warn you, I feel a flood of pictures may be taken once she's not in the hospital. I hope I don't annoy you. 

EDIT: Ahhhhhh, it felt good to type all that. I like 'talking' to you guys. Makes me feel at home again.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2013)

Do it now!
Sleep Later!

- Hans und Franz


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for
Pumping me UP!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's when it sinks in that your daughter will see you as "what a man should be" that your connection will really set in, because when you think about it that is some heavy shit. 
You're a nurturer by nature so I suspect it won't be long till your hopelessly devoted and inexorably connected to sweet Hannah? Hehe The Missus picked a good one, you my friend are going to be a great father!
It goes really fast, love every tired minute of it! Before you know it they are moving on in their own lives, that's when it's hard to figure not having them around. 
*sobb
cheers!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey bru, good luck tomorrow (not sure if you got my text msg(s), lol. Like Colo said, you are gonna wax this! Peace, DST.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats Jig! I am gonna have one myself very soon.  I have a step daughter I adore who is 10 and I have been her Dad for over 6 years of that. It is crazy though to be turning 39 and go through this process for the first time. I just came back to this area this last year... Grew up out here. 

I am just down the hill from you in Yucaipa. 

Bad ass vertical flooded tube man.  But the new baby outshines it by far.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope things go well tomorrow, good luck with the mother inlaw! We can't wait for the flood of pics!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

IDK that aluminum tape is pretty reflective! 
Im seeing more and more _older_ (not saying old) folks having children. Seems to be smarter I think... As a person your wiser, hopefully better off financially ect.


Interesting.
http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/hea_age_of_wom_at_fir_chi-health-age-women-first-childbirth


----------



## supchaka (Aug 13, 2013)

Im 41 and broke ATM, theres never a good time financially to have kids. Maybe 1% of the population can actually plan it and pull it off!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2013)

In most cases we were just poking fun and they took us seriously.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Fuck me for a moment I skipped back a page and thought you had the baby in the grow room hahah that's some crazy led for babies now?!?! Wtf


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey everyone. Thanks for stopping in. Tonight we sleep for a little bit. Tomorrow morning we get her. Between 10-11 am by all accounts. I'm excited and exhausted. Me and my buddy got the insulation in, I set up the drywall to protect the studs and moved a bunch of furniture. Then moved litter boxes then cats. Most of them are taking well to it, but one freaked the fuck out, so he is still inside and we think we'll leave him here. Not really sure.

I'm super super excited. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

BIG day for ya'll jiggy! thinking of ya mate.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Indeed, big ole day for the Fresh Familia! Rooting for you guys (in a non plant way!)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome Home Hannah!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm real excited... doesn't feel real. We leave soon.... be back with a baby! Woot!


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Mirror, Signal, (mirror again probably) maneuver


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

haha D, i imagine you on your bike with the babyseat on the back trying to get home.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

I can only imagine the delta time between going and coming home. Will probably take 35 mins there, and 1:35 home. I may call for a police escort lol.

So so thrilled.

Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone for the love and support. You have all made this experience truly special. It's so great to share it with you all and hear your reactions. Makes me feel very very loved. Get's me all teared up thinking how much you all care for me and my family. It means a lot. And know that there is a lot of love from the Jig family back to yours.

  

Next post hopefully home with baby.

Oh, and my plants are looking good. Watered a couple this morn. Also, cats are happy up in the new house. One was a little shit, so he is a lone cat now in the human house. Lucky fuck. Anyhow, he's skitish so I think baby will keep him under the guest room bed for a long time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

ahhhh c'mon you're making us feel special!

BTW keep cats away from baby Hanna, cats suck the soul out of children in there sleep, plus they jump at everything. I think i heard on here once "never get undressed or be naked in front of kitty" or something of the sort.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha suck their sould wile thyre asleep. That's a new one to me. We are hanging at the hospital for the last tim ein a while. Little baby is so cute in her little cap. So surreal that we get to do whatever we want with her soon. Oh and something im going to adress at some point is the whole milk? Breats feeding thing. Wild man.... just wild.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2013)

Great News Jig. Get the home-front running.

Enjoy every moment.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2013)

Soo glad things are going well for you man, and you'll get to bring her home tomorrow. That will prolly be one of the weirdest car rides of your life, least it was for me.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2013)

"Big wheel, keep on turning
Proud Mary, keep on burning
Rolling, rolling, rolling on the river"....you rock jig


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty gutted right now. Its insignificant in the big picture but I've had a hat for a baby thatw as sent to me by my best friend back in 2010 for my first baby. I've always dreamed of bringing a baby home in the thing and so I brout it today. Put it on baby. Left for 30 mins to eat and it was gone when I got back. I left a description with the laundry folks but its tiny and white. Don't think well ever see it again. 

Still waiting on baby.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 14, 2013)

Let it roll off of you man. Hospitals are tough and positive attitude is the only thing that keeps them bearable.  Soon you will have your family at home and all will be good in the world. Keep your cool and watch for all the crazies on the ride home.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Boo for missing hats, BIG YAY for little Hannah!  You are probably going to loose a gazzilion things as the little one launches them out the pram unbeknowns to you, lol.....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

Home now. Alls well. I let the hat go. Was about 100 f outside anyways, so for the better I'm sure. Little girl rode home like a dream. Still sleeping in the car seat parked in the living room. Uh oh... there is some stiring. Here's a pic.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

awesome carseat, she's already riding in style!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Home now.
> 
> View attachment 2776628


Yay!!!

She looks wonderful.

Have fun Poppa.

JD


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2013)

now be'in over protective sets in......its a blast.
I know my kids push me to the limit all the time.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2013)

Have fun man, first night should be interesting. She sure is a pretty little thing.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 14, 2013)

It's been fun so far. We are figuring things out. She got a little hysterical cuz we waited too long to feed her the first time. Got that down. She spent about an hour laying on mommys chest, then another hour on daddys. Was definitely the most special time I've spend with her.

Mom and babe are sleeping in the other room now... not for too long I'm sure. What a adventure it all is.

Today is definitely the best day I've ever had.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheers to best days ever man!! Thats just awesome. I remember those first few days and them just laying on you its pretty great . I have to beg mine to come and snuggle with me now , she's always to busy playing .


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2013)

Glad ya home safe n sound jig my friend. Enjoy the quiet times cuz they will get fewer and fewer lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 15, 2013)

So its 8 am here, I figure prolly around 4 am there? Hope the first night went well , or is going well. How many times did she wake up on ya? Either of you guys get some sleep?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

don't let a hat spoil the day for you mate!

I Hold several personal items dear, they have little value but i know how i'd feel if i lost one of them. try not to let it eat ya and you never know someone may get back to you. there are good people out there. i've had wallets and phones returned with all my stuff in lol


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 15, 2013)

mr west said:


> Glad ya home safe n sound jig my friend. Enjoy the quiet times cuz they will get fewer and fewer lol.


Words of wisdom


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> So its 8 am here, I figure prolly around 4 am there? Hope the first night went well , or is going well. How many times did she wake up on ya? Either of you guys get some sleep?


How many times did she wake up? Frankly, I'm not sure she ever went to sleep. I mean I guess she did, but it seemed like we were up all night. Wow... still can't believe it actually. We made it through one night.  At the hospital she was eating a lot every 3 hours. At home she seems to be eating a little every hour. Not exactly the same enjoyment level from our standpoint. She is however sleeping right now, so wife is getting some much needed shut eye. I fall asleep easily, so if baby gives us 15 minutes, I can spend 14 asleep. Wife not so much. She was awake a lot and I told her she needs to take it easy, let me handle a couple rounds.

FFS.... just amazing what can be done with insane tiredness levels.

Me and wife have absolutely NO IDEA how people do this who have full time jobs. If I had to get dressed for work right now and put in 8 hours, I'd be fucked. So to all of you who raised kids, full time job or not, my hats off to you.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

Challenge #1 Try and get her on a schedule of eating, the little every hour will continue if you let it. She may cry early but stick to the schedule, it will be a life saver in the long run and she will sleep longer and eat more at the right time  Its easier said than done!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 15, 2013)

^^ Schedules from the start pays dividends down the road for sure. 
I'll tell you what though, after 18 years I fear the "quiet"! I miss my babies man!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Its easier said than done!


2 weeks ago i would have wondered what u meant. 

cowboy... im already a bit sad as i know one day shell be her own woman away from home. shes on my lap now though so ill enjoy for both of us.

typing with one hand.... really annoying haha


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 2 weeks ago i would have wondered what u meant.


Im not one to talk, I let a 9 year old sleep most of his summer break in my room, either on the bed or the floor next to the bed. I know that sounds sad but hes fucking big! Now that schools back in, back to his own room!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 15, 2013)

I think that is one more thing that you'll miss. </sniff>

Congrats on making it through Day #1 Pops.

JD


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2013)

Routine is the most important word for the first year or two lol. Do u guys over the pond have calpol?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 15, 2013)

Never heard of it. Benadryl is the "go to" these days... kids sick? knock them out! Kids wound up? Knock them out! Kids getting on your last nerve? Knock em out! Lol it says right on the bottle, do not use to put your child to sleep


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's been fun so far. We are figuring things out. She got a little hysterical cuz we waited too long to feed her the first time. Got that down. She spent about an hour laying on mommys chest, then another hour on daddys. Was definitely the most special time I've spend with her.
> 
> Mom and babe are sleeping in the other room now... not for too long I'm sure. What a adventure it all is.
> 
> Today is definitely the best day I've ever had.


you will have a lot of best days ever when it comes to children! Enjoy bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Benadryl is the "go to" these days... kids sick? knock them out! Kids wound up? Knock them out! Kids getting on your last nerve? Knock em out!


Bahahahahah!

I feel like I'm watching TV when I come to this thread. So much going on.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 15, 2013)

Hannah should have La Girafe Sophie. A classic "chew toy" for kids. heh heh

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophie_the_Giraffe

We still have the rocking chair from when our son was born, complete with the
tooth marks that run all along both arms. :0)

JD


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2013)

Hatty has a sophie the french giraffe just the right rubber for teething.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahh teething. That is definitely not something I'm looking forward too. "Hey dad... why does it feel like there are spikes trying to poke through my gums?" "Ah, not to worry little one... there are spikes trying to poke through your gums... just gotta be tough." FFS... you'd think biology would have worked it out a little nicer. It's nice we don't remember going through it. At least I don't. My wife says she can remember being born, for real.

Second night with baby girl went much better. I feel nice and rested. Just in time for mother in law to show up tomorrow. Also getting a visit from a friend of ours.

Pics

Going home outfit


All wrapped up, looking like a fat baby burrito. mmmmmm (hahaha... she was in the 93 percentile for birth weight, only 35 percentile height)


Lewis being a cat. He 'layed' here for 15 minutes or so. "you can't see me" lololol


Just a few southern california shots. A street down the hill (and yeah, they all look like this. lucky us)


A canam spider thingy and Mount San Antonio (aka Mt. Baldy) Over 10,000 feet located in Los Angeles county. It's across the pass from us.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2013)

dude, seriously you were taking pics and driving with Hannah!! you are fukkin hardcore bru! lol....Nice pics BTW


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats buddy. I meant to check in earlier but got wrapped up in catching up on sleep. Glad to hear the second night was a little easier. Hope all is well.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 16, 2013)

DST said:


> dude, seriously you were taking pics and driving with Hannah!! you are fukkin hardcore bru! lol....Nice pics BTW


Shhhhhh. You trying to get me in trouble mate.  Wife was following me in our other car at the time... was hoping she didn't notice.

We actually got some good sleep last night. Woot.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 16, 2013)

Those tricycles are ridiculous.... Your streets are so wide, very very different from nola, some two way streets uptown you can barely get one car through, not to mention all the pot holes.... 

"get ya baby burrito here!" Im hungry now and a burrito sounds amazing.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 16, 2013)

awesome baby shots man. Pretty soon thats what is in store for me.  34 weeks and counting...

Good socal shots too. It has been hot again. I was kinda hoping that it would start staying cool at night but that is too much to hope for. Ive got my cabinet AC cooled but now I have to increase airflow in the shed its in. Hit 107 this week in the shed!! Trying to finish the build with it that hot is murder.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2013)

Whacko jigfro, puts me in mind of the balcony scene when Micheal Jackson with his new born lol, jus kidding im sure u didnt take pics whist moving in your car.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

What a strange bit that was Jacko hanging baby off the balcony. Any normal person would have lost custody for that.

Me and babe are watching her first EPL match. Ok, I'm watching, she is sat facing me. Not fair really.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 17, 2013)

Arsenal kicked of in a min. There playing Aston villia


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

It's on my TV! Was a pretty exciting match between Liverpool and Stoke on before. No sound though... gotta let the little one sleep.

How you feeling?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 17, 2013)

We don't have it on tv, listening to radio. Have the sound up a little it will get her used to it Hattie had music on from the day she got home. She listened to the 2011Belgium f1 gp. I'm good not to bad today


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

We let her listen to a lot of music, just no TV yet. I figure she should get used to listening to sports on though.

Aston villa is looking a bit outmatched atm. The goal was a real pretty one. Super fast. Ah I miss England. I'm sure you are sick of rain, but it's nice to watch. We could use some out here.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2013)

You're not supposed to let 'em watch TV until they're two... but rock the music, hard. Our daughter dances when she hears the music on all of her toys... it might be the cutest thing ever. 

Hope you guys are all doing well.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 17, 2013)

Love the pictures buddy, just beautiful. I was just now catching up been out of town the last 2 days. Sounds like things are going real smoothly, I knew you'd settle right into being a dad. My daughter loved listening to music very young, and really seemed to enjoy dancing with me as I held her. Now she's begging for breakfast so off I go!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

I want breakfast! No fair lol. Good to see both of you around.

Neighbors started working early. Hammers were out at 7:45. I might get some work done myself today. Well with some help... a friend of ours is coming over most likely. Get some drywall hung.

Baby is hiccuping away.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2013)

Do whatever till they're 3 or 4 and then youtube will take over raising your child... oh wait that was just my last one; not a good idea at that!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 17, 2013)

damnit Jig is sort of making me want to go out and make a baby!!!!

That Arsenal game........Oi vey! I hope your boys do better tomorrow! That made me sad


----------



## Javadog (Aug 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Do whatever till they're 3 or 4 and then youtube will take over raising your child... oh wait that was just my last one; not a good idea at that!


Ugh. So true.

LOL

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow I'm tired. Got to watch lots of football though. Amazing how bad arsenal lost, sorry bout that bud. I'm excited about the spurs match tomorrow.

Me and baby had a lot of good time this morning, right up until 9am when Dezracer showed up knocking on the window. Lol... he couldn't wait to help me put the sheetrock up in the building. We got over half the room done by about 2pm... it was awesome. Thanks a lot my friend. Really appreciate it.

I need to go to sleep now... it's not my shift and I need my sleep.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah doing drywall solo is a bitch! But with two people it flys on there. Baby ftw! Did she puke on you yet? I kinda imagin that happening within the first few hrs.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 17, 2013)

Drywall solo is like masturbating with your left hand


----------



## Dezracer (Aug 17, 2013)

Glad to help. I just wish I had more time to do more in there. Your mother in law is a really funny lady and it was really cool getting to meet her. Thanks for all the great conversation, food and smoke. I'm heading to bed pretty quick myself. Beat to shit, lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah doing drywall solo is a bitch! But with two people it flys on there. Baby ftw! Did she puke on you yet? I kinda imagin that happening within the first few hrs.


Hah! When we first had brought my daughter home... I think it was the first night, actually... My wife thought it would just be easier for me if she just laid her on the bed in front of me, feet towards my junk between my legs, head towards my feet. I take her diaper off, and the little thing immediately projectile shits up the side of my boxers and onto my balls. This is at 4 am. There is shit all over the bed, the baby, and of course, my balls. We were both laughing pretty hard, delirious as can be. Good times.

The next day my wife had her on the table and she fountained poop all over the place. It was impressive. My wife was covered!  Jig, you will get it all man. It's funny how after awhile nothing really phases you. I will say, though... my friend's kid is taking real dumps now, and I was gagging the other night when he dropped a log. I don't know how I'm going to handle. 

Dez, way to be a pal and help out, too. That's fuking brilliant of you. 

Headband night cap, puff puff paassssss.... hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm gone for a week, but just wanted to stick my head in and say hope you have a great first week with Hannah home buddy.

will we ever see a grow pic again lmao

and btw wtf is that trike tank thing your driving? a 3 wheel tricycle motorbike with two wheels up front?!?






love this. i don't feel like i've been on hol unless i've seen a palm tree. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

sleeping baby on lap... purring kitty next to me. Spurs on in an hour... life is good. took pics of the plants, will post when little girl is set down/


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

No throw up yet. For some reason she is really well behaved for me. When I change her diapers there is barely anything in there... when wife does it's a poop explosion. She has not once spit up when I've fed her... has done it many times for wife. Wife has gotten pooped on her stomach, and throw up in her hair. I have only been peed on a couple times, and got a massive poop explosion on my lap, but there was a well placed pad to collect it all. It doesn't smell at all by the way. Really odd how it completely lacks of smell.

I am tripping out on the breast milk pumping thing. Wife does it every 3 hours or so. Hooks a sucker up to each boob and hold them with bottles attached. The machine we have sucks the milk out into the bottles to be stored for later. It's all pretty mad. There are even rooms in the hospital where women can all go in, get their own stall and pump away. And there's whole refrigerators full of various womans' milk. Oh, and I can see when my wifes boobs are full. Crazy seeing one of them busting out her bra, and the other one not even filling it.

Crystal palace putting a scare in me. It's a beautiful sunny day in London eh? Looks lovely.

Don, its not me on the bike thing. I'd never ride one of those. Just some dude next to me.

Oh yeah.... apparently, the reward for stopping by and helping with the drywall is getting to see my wife's boobs. 

Here's some plants: 
Group shots


OG Kush x 2


Grape Kush x 2


J1 x GDP (?) and Plushberry x Purp Kush x GSOG


Psycho Killer x 2
View attachment 2781245View attachment 2781246


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 18, 2013)

Jig congrats on the new addition! The plants are looking awesome as usual m8!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Good to see you around.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks a lot. Good to see you around.


It feels good to be back. Had to get back to my vert growing roots. I had fun trying different systems though but I did not like the results at all. I was making it into an overly expensive hobby. But I am back to reality! Lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

It's nice to get perspective. Always frustrating to loose the forest through the trees. I'm trying to simplify my life, not just my grows. Slowly but surely. Glad you are back around.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 18, 2013)

Man those are all stacking really nicely!

Hahahahah
That's the thing about child birth, modesty is out the window.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

Seriously... I could care less how people see me. I just want some damn sleep! haha. Wife feels the same way.

And yeah, I'm stoked with the plants. They are quite happy... and those pictures were in the middle of the night, so they were a bit droopy. They're all perky in the day.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Drywall solo is like masturbating with your left hand


Ah, you mean doing it with you one you really love?

Lefty,

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Plants are looking really nice man. They have grown so much it seems! 

Good luck on the sleep front!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2013)

We had a great night out. Babies first trip into town... put her in the new stroller, well put her car set into it. Rolled through the grocery store, then along the lakeside path. Wife has been dreaming of that moment for years. So great to see it finally happen. Mom in law did her best to poop on the situation, but stand up husband stepped in and told her what is what. Cleared that situation up real quick. It's fun to be a bad ass sometimes.

Hope your weekends were great.

And about the whole left hand thing. I feel as though a part of me died when I had a kid. I just can't seem to take care of myself anymore.  TMI I know, but that's what this thread is all about.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Give it a few weeks !


Glad you guys had a nice family night too man. We went out for dinner and a family evening as well.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

Watched 3 games on the trot on Saturday (was real happy with the Liverpool score). Sunday I never even turned on the TV so missed everything. Cheeky cable company have split the football package in two, so the one we have only gets Cahmpions League, and you have to subscribe to another (an extra 12 euro a month) to get Premiership....ffs. Something to do with people from the UK actually using European tv to watch the football instead of Sky Sports....will need to catch up on the Sunday results.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm up early/ late watching baby and the ashes. It's nice when your shift starts at 2am... right when the broadcast starts. It's cool watching the final test at the oval as I've been there.

Hope every one is doing alright. We have been thinking a lot of moving the past couple days. (as I get ready to finish my building lol)

Cool story... I only copied the first segment:

[h=1]Washington bar's patrons with pot are living the high life[/h]Cassie Hickam smokes marijuana as Jason Southwick sits nearby at Frankie's Sports Bar and Grill. "I'm home," Southwick said. "It's like I'm back in my basement. ... Except I'm out in public. Who ever thought we'd see this day?" (John Glionna / Los Angeles Times) More photos

[h=4]Frankie's Sports Bar and Grill might just be a pot smoker's paradise. Friends pass pipes and play pool, food and beer is always available, and the police can't touch it.[/h][h=3]BY JOHN M. GLIONNA[/h][h=3]REPORTING FROM OLYMPIA, WASH.[/h]_Aug. 20, 2013_


T
avern owner Frankie Schnarr takes a long draw from his bottle of Coors Light and scans his sports bar, listening to billiard balls rattle and a pinball machine explode with points.
Suddenly, there's that smell: musky-sweet, skunky yet somehow pleasing, an odor traditionally fraught with illegality.
Three men in jeans and sleeveless shirts shooting pool nearby fire up a small purple pipe packed with pot. They inhale deeply between shots, laughing, passing the bowl, mellowing their buzz with an occasional swig of beer.
Marijuana. Being brazenly smoked in public, right there under the bar owner's nose.
Schnarr smiles.
"You get used to the smell &#8212; it's like the mold at your Mom's house," he says, motioning for another Coors. "It's strange at first, but later you realize, 'Oh, that's what that is.' Some people walk in here these days and go, 'Oh, wow.' But most walk in and say: 'Oh, wow. This is cool!'"
At Frankie's Sports Bar and Grill, firing up a "fatty" or a "blunt" is not only condoned, it's welcomed. Last fall, Washington state legalized recreational marijuana use, allowing people to smoke the drug in private, but not in public places such as bars. Schnarr, 63, has found a way around that: He's using a space in his bar he says is private, not public.
Now the second floor of his sports bar &#8212; a mammoth room with TVs, card tables, 10 pool tables, four shuffleboard tables and rows of booths &#8212; is the only pub in the state to allow the practice. It's a rarefied realm where patrons burn joints and bowls of greenish weed in a free-for-all fashion that's still unknown in most of law-abiding America.
As state officials scramble to change the law and put a stop to Schnarr's reefer madness, patrons like Jason Southwick can't believe their good fortune.
The 32-year-old unemployed landscaper takes a bud of pot from a plastic medicine vial, packs his pipe and breathes in for a prolonged moment. His friends list ways stoners and boozers handle their buzzes differently: Pot smokers don't start fights and don't run people over at crosswalks.
"We're more chill," one woman says.
These stoners are polite people."&#8212; Frankie Schnarr​Share this quote​Southwick tries to blow a smoke ring, but coughs instead, his breath acrid, eyes inflamed. His friends smirk: He's broken an unwritten rule, greedily sucking in so much smoke that his lungs rebel.
He gazes up at a slow-turning ceiling fan for a prolonged moment. "Wow, man, that is _strong_," he says. He walks underneath, staring quizzically. "Have you ever seen anything like this? Dude, I've never felt so much wind in my life_._"
No one is listening.
Except Schnarr: Pot smokers like Southwick have translated into brisk business.
"These stoners are polite people," he said. "I haven't heard as much 'Yes, sir' and 'No, sir' in my 25 years in the bar business. And they spend money. After they start smoking, they may not drink as much. But they sure do eat."


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

they may not drink as much, but they sure do eat!!! hehehe....


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

MOrning Jig Family!!!!!

Where you thinking about moving? How'd the night shift go?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought you'd think that was funny D.

Night shift was rough man. Upon review, baby slept WAYYYY too much yesterday during the light hours, so she was wide awake all night. Not really fussy so much, just awake and wanting attention. Was nice there was cricket on, but man I could use some sleep during the dark. Feeling like a vampire for sure. I need to work on the building to dry stuff out. Don't know if I mentioned the storm on this thread. Was a crazy mosoon flash storm that dumped a ton of rain into the building. Most shittily it was streaming down the studs right behind the drywall into the wall cavity. I think all can be saved, just needs to be taken apart to dry out. So a lot of the past couple weeks work will need to be undone.  At least I don't need to replace it.

I flipped to 12/12 yesterday. It was hannah's due date. I figured I should get this grows show on the road to make room for the led grow I'll be doing. Did I mention that on this thread. I don't know what's with my head, well, ok... I do know, it's baby brain... but yeah, I keep forgetting to post stuff for you guys. I got pics of various things if anyone has any requests. One good thing is I'm barely smoking, so my stash is once again a life time supply, haha. One of the reasons I didn't mind flipping... even if I only get an ounce or so per plant I'll be more than set up.

Oh Wow... baby's asleep... i'm going to sleep too while I can. catch ya...


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, get some shut eye pal. I've been up a lot of the night, too... except for mine wants to get up and run around the house, ffs, lol. She is so cute though. She just learned how to give hugs yesterday, and my heart is pretty much melted wax. Have you ever gotten a hug from a 10 month old? AMAZING. Lemme tell ya, you've got something to look forward to. You'll be balling. And they're fuking good hugs, too. Better than some of the dead fish I've encountered out there.

So what's this about an LED grow, Jig? This is the only thread I've had time to drop in on lately... Have you given thought to what unit you'd like to try?

I'm gonna go make coffee #2. Do yourself a favor. Get your kid sleeping in her own bed. If it's the last thing you do. Don't let your wife try and talk you into co sleeping. I'm a zombie. And I have to work in a couple hours.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Sucks about the storm man, and all the redone work. I wish I could offer to help bud. Where did the water come in, just through the roof? 

Managing baby sleep times during the day is gonna be really hard at this stage,but it should get easier to control. I wanna say it only took my daughter about 2 months to start sleeping through the night without a problem. Another week or so and she might be to the only waking up once a night stage.

I'm can't wait to see how the new genetics treat you now that they are flipped. Should be a fun ride. Also interested to see what you do with the LEDs. Its funny how differently your grow has changed over the last several years. I love seeing the evolution .


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

What up bobo. We already have her in her own bed. Baby sleeps and spends pretty much all her time in the living room. She doesn't go into our bedroom much. THe bedroom is a sanctuary of peace and sleep for whoever has the luxury of being in it. The living room is where the business happens, lol. It wasn't all that bad last night, just frustrating. I'm well rested, just don't really know what's up or down. I have been getting enough sleep I guess, just wish it would come in bigger chunks. We have only had her a week, so with some time all will be better.

I'm quite thankful that she is so good really. She eats well, doesn't throw up at all, and does all the rest alright too.



Thundercat said:


> I love seeing the evolution .


Funny you use that word. The company I'm getting the LED from is called growevolution.com. They contacted me and asked if I would be interested in trialing their lights in exchange for keeping a journal on a couple different sites including RIU. So we'll be rocking some purple action soon. They are cool looking tech these lights. Not the light bright looking ones I've seen around. So it's perfect really. It's cool to be trying out some new stuff. And from what I've seen on another thread here on RIU that is using their lights, the results look mighty mighty promising.

And I too am excited to not only see how I do with the new genetics, but how I do this run with soil. Without a doubt it should be better than last round. And 5 strains too. I'm pumped about that. Been wanting to smoke the psycho killer for a long time now. The OG kush should be really nice smoke. Grape Kush I don't know much about. The plushberry cross sounds yummy, and the J1 x gdp is one I'm really really excited to see how it turns out. I enjoy the J1 high and smell/ taste. Stoked to see what will come of all this.

The water was coming in the roof. I don't have paper or shingles up, so it was streaming through the gaps in the sheeting.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

I remeber you mentioning the flash storm  that mother nature can be a huge bitch sometimes,,,, cant sleep on her, no way. 


That was a nice article  I could quite clearly imagine being there,,, it was nice  Congrats to them,,, now for the rest of the country to steer away from the absolute madness! I learned that Louisiana has the highest incarceration rate in the US and the US having the highest... So that means Louisiana has the highest incarceration rate in the world and by a ALLOT  I sometimes forget how fukin risky all this madness is.

http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2012/05/louisiana_is_the_worlds_prison.html


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

You'll have to let me know how it goes with growevolution man, I got a pm from them a week or 2 ago, and honestly brushed it off as spam. If you actually get a light from them soon I'll have to get back in touch and see what I can score. I hadn't planned on running LEDs but I could swap out one of my veg lights for sure without an issue .


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

Whats the deal? Send me a light!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife got an email saying she won $5,000 from the bottom of the receipt thing at Target. She thought it was spam and almost didn't mention it to me. I told her you better answer that email. 2 weeks later the gift cards came in the mail.

Things have to be pretty shady for me to not respond. I even conversed with a guy about one of those nigerian prince things once back in the day. The thing that stops me is when there is risk involved. Since I grow somewhat legally, and have a PO box I don't feel too awkward sending out my address. It would be different if I lived in your neck of the woods for sure.

About mother nature, it's so funny how we take dry skies for granted here in So cal. We're always surprised when it rains.

And about LA. Man it's sad that New Orleans is one of the 'worst' places in the world for certain things. As if they don't have it hard enough down there.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Jindal is an ass hat! lol


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 21, 2013)

Glad to hear things are chugging right along for you Jig! Have you been watching that Liverpool special on Fox soccer channel? Its pretty good and sadly making me feel sympathy/support for liverpool. I just LOVE gerrard, he seems so down to earth and classy. haha

Have you ever grown out Pineapple kush?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

hmm I have a secure address I could use maybe I need to message him back.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hÿdra;9504544 said:


> Glad to hear things are chugging right along for you Jig! Have you been watching that Liverpool special on Fox soccer channel? Its pretty good and sadly making me feel sympathy/support for liverpool. I just LOVE gerrard, he seems so down to earth and classy. haha
> 
> Have you ever grown out Pineapple kush?


That's the beauty of not knowing the enemy, you can vilify then and hate them for no reason. Was watching the liverpool match over the weekend and I remember having the exact thought "I fucking hate that Steven Gerrard" lol. I'm sure he's a great guy, but if I knew that it wouldn't be so easy to write him off... and where's the fun in that. 



Thundercat said:


> hmm I have a secure address I could use maybe I need to message him back.


I would.

Off to the pediatician. I had my mid day 3 hour nap. Feel more tired waking up then when I laid down, not sure the math on that. Anyhow, hope you guys are having a good humpday. Little H is 2 weeks old today, in about an hour and a half. Here's a pic or 4.

baby and mama

after a change in a new outfit

with grandma

2nd trip to the lake


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

What a pretty girl, the look on her face when she was with grandma looks sinister, like "I got something brewing for you, ahahahaah". 

Did the growevolution guy pm you on here? I deleted the PM, so I'll have to try to find a way to contact him. I couldn't figure out how to do a member search for someone.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

Ehm, Am I in the right place, is this the pre natal discussion thread, or post natal? lol. I went to a little prenatal class the other day with my beautiful wife, it was quite cool to be amongst other expatriots who where having babies in countries outside of where they came from. It is quite unusual to be in a place where your language is not necassarilly the first of choice. Anyway, I got patts on the back for knowledge from her indoors, lol. Yes, I am readin up ffs. Pass the bong, where's my whisky!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

lol D, bongs, babies, and single malt ... Can it get any better?




To see those pictures is really amazing. You two went through so much and to see you have made it through... So amazing.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

WTF Daddy J, we want big pics! lol......










you mess with me, my dad kick yo ass bru!





holy shit, here we go, an adventure with my Dad and Mom.



jigfresh said:


> That's the beauty of not knowing the enemy, you can vilify then and hate them for no reason. Was watching the liverpool match over the weekend and I remember having the exact thought "I fucking hate that Steven Gerrard" lol. I'm sure he's a great guy, but if I knew that it wouldn't be so easy to write him off... and where's the fun in that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

who, it is amazing to think of what our friend J is experiencing just now, I cannot wait! If I type more about it I wil blubber up, it is that close I feeeeel for us I am coooky! lol.


whodatnation said:


> lol D, bongs, babies, and single malt ... Can it get any better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

I like this. A baby and the road ahead.

*

​
​




*How far along are you all now D? Feels like I just heard the news! You'll probably act up and have a few more


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2013)

pics r soo cool jig and D lol. Hope u have some peace J mate. Yeah D not long now eh, couple o month, maybe a dog flowering and then there was 3.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I couldn't figure out how to do a member search for someone.


Doesn't the search function on RIU suck? I messaged you.



DST said:


> Ehm, Am I in the right place, is this the pre natal discussion thread, or post natal? lol. I went to a little prenatal class the other day with my beautiful wife, it was quite cool to be amongst other expatriots who where having babies in countries outside of where they came from. It is quite unusual to be in a place where your language is not necassarilly the first of choice. Anyway, I got patts on the back for knowledge from her indoors, lol. Yes, I am readin up ffs. Pass the bong, where's my whisky!


I love the attempt at keeping it manly at the end. One scotch coming right up.



whodatnation said:


> To see those pictures is really amazing. You two went through so much and to see you have made it through... So amazing.


I realize every now and again that I'm actually here, with my baby, and I can't believe it. Been so long coming it's just Wow. I'm glad you can see it too.



DST said:


> you mess with me, my dad kick yo ass bru!


That's my favorite shot so far. She has a super expressive mouth, you can't really see her doing anything in these pics, but it's cute.



DST said:


> who, it is amazing to think of what our friend J is experiencing just now, I cannot wait! If I type more about it I wil blubber up, it is that close I feeeeel for us I am coooky! lol.


I seriously can't wait to see you doing all this mate. So cool that we get to do it round the same time. I'm glad I'm going first though, I'd be all worried about what was coming up otherwise.



whodatnation said:


> I like this. A baby and the road ahead.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That's our favorite part of the lake, baby seems to like it as well.

Mrs D is officially 30 weeks today. 10 weeks till due date of Oct 31. Halloween baby!!! Keep in mind though, ours came 2 weeks early. However our friend who was due last sunday had her baby 4 days late. All so exciting. I'm hoping to see young squire D when he's nice and young. Is the kid getting the tip of his willie chopped off? So glad I don't have to make such a decision.



mr west said:


> pics r soo cool jig and D lol. Hope u have some peace J mate. Yeah D not long now eh, couple o month, maybe a dog flowering and then there was 3.


I've actually been getting a lot of peace the past day or so. Baby is getting on a schedule and sleeping through my shifts at least... can't say as much for the mrs, poor dear. I got some house work done this morning as she slept. I bet the neighbors were wondering who was cleaning up outside at 4am lol.

Went to the Doc yesterday. Little H is up to 9 lbs. Woot... chubby chunky baby. CCB!!! hahaha. Love you guys so much for the support through all this. Too many HHB's to count. Really special you guys. And thanks for coining it bobo.

After the appt we took her to Trader Joes with us (local grocery store). I carried her in our new Boba Wrap. It's a brand name for a wrap thingy. Just a long piece of cloth you wrap around a few times and sling baby in. It's awesome to use... and I have to say...

THE WOMEN LOVE A MAN WITH A BABY!!!!!

Holy shit... I'd be in trouble if I wasn't so in love with my Mrs. WOAH! Girls/ Ladies/ Women all of them just walk right up to me and start talking. Beyond awesome. I like talking to ladies. 

Another fun day on the cards today. Not sure what exactly is on the cards, but there will be fun had.

Awesome 8 bit cover of punk songs.
https://soundcloud.com/shawndaley/linoleum-8bit-nofx-cover


----------



## ghb (Aug 22, 2013)

congrats to mr and mrs jigfresh on the birth of your beautiful daughter hannah.

i know i'm a bit late, i feel i missed out not being here when your wife was in labour, i just read back through the posts, very interesting reading. i hope it was some kind of help having people here supporting you. it sounded like it was an intense experience that's for sure.

she looks a very *healthy happy baby* to me, all the good vibes must have worked. how much did she weigh?, i looked but couldn't see you mention it.








what a cutie, look at those cheeks!.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks ghb. She was 8 lb 11 oz at birth. She got down to 8-7 and yesterday was 8-15.5, which we round up to a whopping 9 pounds. Chunky little one. 85 percentile for weight, woot!

All the good vibes definitely worked. And yeah, it was real cool to have the guys be here for me through it. Nice to be able to chat with someone who understands how you are feeling, or just chat with someone who cares. And I loved sharing it with everyone. You might be a little late, but it's all written for everyone to share. The party is still going on. 

And I flipped my plants to 12/12 two days ago. Today is the 8 year anniversary of me and Mrs Jig meeting. I'll always remember when she walked around the corner and looked at me. It took my breath away and I just knew she was the one. Really glad I didn't fuck it up and we are here together now, with a little H sitting on her lap.

Good to have you back bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2013)

Happy anniversary !!! Congrats guys all kinds of fun this month!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrazz pappa jigs.here is a pic of my girls


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh yeah by the way I got a rambo kush and she getting big.I like what I see so I'll let her be a mom till the new years lol I'll b working with these girls for a min all smiles over here.and that kenns grandy purp omg


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 22, 2013)

Been wondering where you were at jojo. Thanks for stopping in The girls are looking real good. Good work over there.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 23, 2013)

I was 9lb 14oz bitches!


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I was 9lb 14oz bitches!


Fat bastard lol.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 23, 2013)

Strangely I did end up to be on the larger side of life too!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2013)

If I didn't know you chaka I'd definitely be intimidated by you physically. But I do know you and you're as sweet as sugar.  My little H has the same hair cut as your youngest... reminds me of him often.

I actually got original work done on the building yesterday. Finally finished drying everything out and put up some more drywall. Things should be done in there soon. However I'm bummed cuz I realized I didn't run wire for an exterior porch light and switch. Nor did I wire for putting an A/C in later. Kinda upset with myself, but I'd rather power forward than take time to figure out what to do. Oops.

Yesterday was also the first day me and/or my wife felt somewhat normal. I got some work done in the building (as previously stated), got some stuff done around the house finally it's not a total mess in here anymore. Talked about future plans and the like. It felt like a normal day... only there was a baby that needed fed every once in a while. Baby is acting great now that she's getting used to things and we are too. Swaddling tight helps a lot. Grandma is driving all of us crazy.  Only 10 more days, hahaha.

Not sure what else. Good times all the way around.

Oh yeah. I want a new phone (verizon). I'm thinking a few different things. First off I've always liked having actual keys for the keypad, not the touch screen crap. So that has limited me to droids. I don't like the blackberry type deal. Next, I realize I limit myself severely by wanting an actual keypad, so letting that go I'm thinking about a couple options. The Samsung Galaxy S4 seems to be the hot shit right now and probably what I would get. However the Nokia Lumina 928 is a windows phone and supposedly runs really really great. I hate how much my android phone crashes. I'm totally not ready for an iPhone... I can't do shit on a mac, it's like I'm retarded all of a sudden. Anyone have a windows phone they can talk on? I don't use apps so I don't care about them. Overall, I'm not sure I can do without a keypad... but it only leaves one phone as an option. sigh... what a twat I am lol... complaining about which new phone to get. There's starving children all round the world.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a windows phone(lumia 810) its much better than android as a OS to me. Plus if you have windows 8 or any MSN/Windows things they will all work through the phone. and it has a Microsoft Word editor which i though was cool. Not to mentio the camera really is that much better. the only con i have for mine is that the shuffle for the music sucks, otherwise i like it. way easier to personalize it how you want. and if you have a XBOX360 u can use it as a remote. 

Here is my phone, not my pic. 







And here is a screenshot(mine). Just to show how it can be personalized. Mine is set up pretty simple, basic phone function at top then weather and then everything else. i also like it just because i like to be a tad different.
size of the squares(apps) can be changed. Oh yea, and it has flash, or flashlight if needed.



my lock screen.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad you guys are hitting the normalness man!! Getting stuff done always feels good, so I can understand as big as your room project has been how glad you gotta be getting it wrapped up. 

Man I think you and I and cut from very similar clothes. I HATE tough screens, and have always literally asked for phones with buttons....and not fake blackberry buttons. I don't have much exerpiance with different smart phones because of this, but in the last year we ended up getting an Iphone because it was time for a new phone and it was only 5 bucks with the deal. Well my wife fell in love with it, and I gotta say I don't mind it. It has come in very handy having the GPS instantly available, not in the car or something. Its also been nice being able to look up resturants in our new city and stuff when we are trying to figure out where to go. I'm in no way trying to encourage getting an Iphone persay, just comparing how we feel about phones, and what I learned recently .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol, also as a user of Windows Phone, i get to be excluded from all the GalaxyS4/Iphone squabbles. the HTCone is nice as well, but i do prefer W8 over android.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2013)

I was leaning towards the windows phone. I think you might have sold me. I like to be a little different too. That's why I don't wear nikes.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't wear nikes cus they are made by child slaves .


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure everything you and I are wearing right now were made by kids no older than 12 getting paid a nickel a month. If it ain't made in the US then there are likely Zero regulations. I'm not saying I approve, but that's not my fight. I pay enough for organic food... I can' only imagine how much fair trade clothescost.

EDIT: LOl... wife read what you wrote and I asked her, "What's your opinion on that" she said "Everything's made by child slaves"

We are so the same me and my lady.

EDIT 2: Music!!!

[youtube]trmacqG9uKA[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm pretty sure everything you and I are wearing right now were made by kids no older than 12 getting paid a nickel a month. If it ain't made in the US then there are likely Zero regulations. I'm not saying I approve, but that's not my fight. I pay enough for organic food... I can' only imagine how much fair trade clothescost.
> 
> EDIT: LOl... wife read what you wrote and I asked her, "What's your opinion on that" she said "Everything's made by child slaves"
> 
> ...


I agree, most stuff if slave made if its not "Made in USA" so they say. BTW, i LOVE NIKE, but i don't agree with their business practices. Not many companies i do.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2013)

I got a samsung galaxy s3, there are some great kids apps, flash cards and games for kids lol. Hattie knows how to work my phone better than me lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2013)

Hard to believe it's been 15 years. You should have seen my ride in High school... was a 76 Chevy Malibu, 2 door, beige, 350 engine. I only had one sticker on her... said "Pimp" in the middle of the back window. I miss the pimp-mobile.

[youtube]aQao4GJA3ag[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Senor West, my nephew does the same thing. He's autistic but somehow works my mom & is's phone/ipads better than they do.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hard to believe it's been 15 years. You should have seen my ride in High school... was a 76 Chevy Malibu, 2 door, beige, 350 engine. I only had one sticker on her... said "Pimp" in the middle of the back window. I miss the pimp-mobile.
> 
> [youtube]aQao4GJA3ag[/youtube]


Haha, the "Pimp Mobile" bring back memories of pimp my ride lol. My oldest but not 1st car was a 1986 honda accord 4door with the space lights. Its been 3 years and i miss it. i had a 05 malibu no too long ago before i got my last car which was a 03 neon. now i have a '11hyundai lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

<<< This guy isn't wearing anything but fruit of the looms right now , but I totally agree. I specifically don't like nike cus of their absurdly high prices, and the "fan boy" following around them. I had a boss at work that had well over 40 pairs of shoes, most of which were nike, and more specifically Jordans. I guess people can collect whatever they want it just always seemed silly to me.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oh yeah. I want a new phone (verizon). I'm thinking a few different things. First off I've always liked having actual keys for the keypad, not the touch screen crap. So that has limited me to droids. I don't like the blackberry type deal. Next, I realize I limit myself severely by wanting an actual keypad, so letting that go I'm thinking about a couple options. The Samsung Galaxy S4 seems to be the hot shit right now and probably what I would get. However the Nokia Lumina 928 is a windows phone and supposedly runs really really great. I hate how much my android phone crashes. I'm totally not ready for an iPhone... I can't do shit on a mac, it's like I'm retarded all of a sudden. Anyone have a windows phone they can talk on? I don't use apps so I don't care about them. Overall, I'm not sure I can do without a keypad... but it only leaves one phone as an option. sigh... what a twat I am lol... complaining about which new phone to get. There's starving children all round the world.


You dont use apps cuz you had a physical button android phone. Probably didnt have the power to run any decent apps to begin with. The android market is kinda weak, the windows even worse. Apple has a billion apps of which 99% of them are crap, but its the 1% we do use that blows the other guys away. Apps/games are just hands down way better than android/windows. I've used all the phones imaginable and have a pretty unbiased opinion of them all I think. 

I'm currently an Apple fagboy, but I built PC's for 20 years and used Android for a few years and a couple windows phones even. Hell heres a pic from just yesterday, my daughters 2 year old color nook rooted and loaded with the latest version of Android on it. I havent rooted an android device in over a year and lets just say its not like riding a bike, especially with different hardware. I know... Im like a technology god!






So heres my unbiased guide to buying a phone. I have 4 items on my criteria of any phone I might purchase, in this order.

1. Stability - It absolutely cannot randomly lock up, reboot, shut off. Ever... I had a phone once lock up and after 3 hours without a text or call I was like hey no one likes me, oh wait no my phone is frozen.

2. Battery life - I want a phone that has the longest battery life of anyone out there.

3. Apps/games - I love my apps and games, and when you have a phone thats actually capable of running some cool shit, you will too. 

4. Camera - I had to add this, as most pics I end up taking are with a cell phone so they gotta look nice for me. #1-3 are deal breakers for me, but not so much the camera. Most phones have a decent camera.

So I'm not naming any phones at all, but do some research on #1-3 and come up with your own conclusions as to what phone is the best for you


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 23, 2013)

Uh oh... thems fightin words TC.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Uh oh... thems fightin words TC.


They sure are!!!! Lol, im no fanboy but i'm over 40pairs deep. I'm not into the newer stuff, mostly retro or vintage. consider it an investment in my case. every week i watch a pair go on sale 150- 200USD sometimes more and then flipped for double that(darn re-sellers) but i hold on. And Chaka you have been apple brainwashed..But no my windows phone never freezes, good battery(i use gps + music everywhere) and a carl zeiss camera, the newer model nokia boast 41mp. as far as apps i dont use to many. it has its own gps(Nokia Drive/Maps)site finder (nokia scout) . Plus the apps+ games in WP8 are great if your into it, plus its xbox compatible. it can be remotely used in windows 8. the big plus with me is im very familiar with windows, microsoft OS products. I'm no techy but i really do like the phone. i had a Note2 prior to this. neer had an i phone but had an i pod3g lol. im not a fan of apple much. i dont pay for music an apps are a dime a dozen to me.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2013)

How is that windows phone for multitasking?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice, Multiple tab browsing, i can close an app and it opens during the same part i closed(even calculators), i can pull up history of whats apps ive used incase i need to see something i closed before. also has a childrens mode which can be accesed very easy. i can do anything while talking such as pics,email.i-net, text n such. file transfer especially if you have another WP8 or Windows 7 or 8 is uber easy. like i said, i'm no gamer or techy though. tbh i bought it because of the cam quality lol.


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 24, 2013)

Jig had to stop by to look at the baby pics. She's a cutie pie! Good to hear things are leveling out a little.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2013)

Funny jimmer. I just saw you post in whodats thread and thought to myself, now why doesn't he ever stop by my thread... and here you are. 

Hope u are having a good morning.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the post chaka. I really don't do apps. I just don't like looking at my phone that much. Literally the only things I use the phone for (aside from the actual phone aspect), is rollitup, google, youtube, facebook (I don't use their app cuz I hate it, just use the mobile website), maps, pandora. And also camera and video camera. I think I'll try the windows phone just to give one a shot. Never even seen one to tell the truth. Not sure Mac will ever be my thing. I seriously just don't understand the concept of how things work. I have a degree in computers and can't save a file on a mac.

I really like what you say about locking up. I hate that. One of the main reasons I'm going with the windows phone is the OS. From every review I read they all say it runs super fast and never locks up/ shuts down. Except for one guy who got a faulty phone. And camera would go a lot higher on the list for me (a lot being an exaggeration as there aren't many steps to climb in a 4 step list). What I really want is to get the new Lumina 1020, but it's an ATnT exclusive. Verizon will get one in 6 months, but I don't want to wait. 41 mp would be great though. A big reason for not waiting as well... the 928 is free w/ contract, the 1020 would be at least $200.

Yesterday gave me enough time to work on my building more. Put up some more drywall and decided to put in the wiring for the porch light. I'll be replacing the single switch box for a double and putting the porch light right above it for ease. I'm going to hire a roofer to do that bit. They should be able to do it in one day I imagine. A shame, but worth the time savings right now.

I got some cool gifts for Hannah the other day. Went to rent a breast pump for the wife and next door to the baby store was a comic store. I figured it would be cool to get the little one some comics from the week from her birth, or around there. Not really sure how comics work these days. And that may sound like a joke, but I'm serious. It's like a world of specialized knowledge that I'm not hip too. The guys in there were looking at me like they couldn't stand me being in there with my non comic reading self. I think it pissed them off that I picked up about 20 comic books. I was real careful though. Treating everything like it was a museum piece. Ended up buying 6 comics for something like $26. I got 3 of them girl themed, and 3 regulars. Now the girl themed ones are badass looking, not frilly and pink. Just a woman going around killing everyone, instead of a man. The normal ones I got were batman, xmen, and xfactor. FFS... there are like 6 x-men series, it's sooooooo confusing. Same with batman. There are 4 or 5 different batman series.

Side note... I just fixated my thoughts on the word from... what a weird word. I mean seriously, look at it. F R O M. odd isn't it.

So I've always had really good luck. And I don't just mean I'm fortunate in life, but more like when I go to a sports event, most likely I will like the outcome... things like that. The year me and my wife met, our favorite nascar driver won the championship... and nascar is a big part of what had us meet in the first place. So..... I though Hannah's birth might make stars align. My favorite teams are the LA Dodgers, Denver Broncos, and Tottenham Hotspur. I figured I'd lay down a few bets on them winning the championships in their respective sports. For all 3 to win the odds are around 1,600 to 1. Well fuck me, that's why you bet when you can... just checked and odds are down to 1,150 to 1. I just lost a lot of money (in the future). Anyways, I thought I'd win near 80,000, but it's down to near 60,000. grrrr

And finally our baby schedule. We have one down for the time being and I thought at least one person would be interested to see how things might be for them soon. I will start with my shift. 

2am - 8am - Jig shift, some sleeping done by me, mostly housework and internet time
8am - 8:30 - Wife wakes up and pumps and gets out of bed to relieve me
8:30 - 9am - Wife takes over for 30 mins so I can do anything I've been dying to do all night
9am - 9:30 - Jig takes over for wife so she can do all her morning things, and get ready for her shift later
9:30 - 2pm - Shared duty, with wife taking most of the weight right now, while I finish the building and she's not working... this will be altered when she starts working again
2pm - 5pm - Wife's official shift, I sleep in the bed during this time. This is half of my 'night'.
5pm - 9pm - Family time where we might go into town, or just hang out in the living room. Shared baby duties, with me taking the lead.
9pm - 10pm - Wife gets an hour to take a bath and do whatever she wants with freedom
10pm - 11pm - We spend a little more time together, the 3 of us.
11pm - 2am - Wife official shift part 2. I sleep in the bed again.

Do it all over again. 

It's 6am now. Not sure what I'll do for my next 2 hours, but I'll figure something out. Little hannah is sleeping real good.

God the sky is amazing right now. A picture would not do it justice.

peace


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 24, 2013)

Well sir good morning, and I hope your enjoying that sunrise. Sounds like a perfect time for a bowl and a coffee to me.......Actually thats what I might go do, make some coffee, and sit out back and smoke a bowl. Its like 10 here though so no sunrise going on . 

Its great you guys have such a defined schedule. We are kinda bad about that always have been. It will totally help different things.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> We are kinda bad about that always have been.


Hehehe... that's why I didn't marry a pot head. lol... I just knew we'd be a mess.

It's cool in the woods... the sunrize lasts forever. Sun is coming through the trees, but still difficult to find any direct sunlight yet. No caffiene for me, but it does sound like time for a bowl. I can't really smoke on my shift, because at 3:30am, if I smoke a bowl, I'm going to sleep no matter what, and I will not want to wake up to feed baby. My smoking has actually been way way down since baby. There's just not time.

Any plans for the weekend bud?


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hehehe... that's why I didn't marry a pot head. lol... I just knew we'd be a mess.
> 
> It's cool in the woods... the sunrize lasts forever. Sun is coming through the trees, but still difficult to find any direct sunlight yet. No caffiene for me, but it does sound like time for a bowl. I can't really smoke on my shift, because at 3:30am, if I smoke a bowl, I'm going to sleep no matter what, and I will not want to wake up to feed baby. My smoking has actually been way way down since baby. There's just not time.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend bud?


Just wanted to say Jig, you sound like a hell of a guy!!! Not many people work so hard to Take care of business and be a nice guy. Just wanted to say that pally! GL vs Swansea tomorrow!

And WOWOWOW how great is the NBS sports coverage of EPL ! Super happy to be able to watch all the games! Cheers


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 24, 2013)

Nothing big, I think we are driving down to see her family like we have been every week almost :facepalm:. Atleast I get to see a couple guys I know when we do. Me and Chloe are sitting here cuddling, she's watching busy town of richard scary and I'm on here . Finally a peaceful morning. She has been in a total mood the last few weeks. The last 2 days in particular she woke up completely crabby and by about 10 am was in her room screaming and yelling for very poor reasons. 

I can understand since your doing the night shift how smoking would cut back. I'm that same way late at night. I can usually smoke all day and not have any trouble staying awake and doing whatever. The later it gets the more likely I might fall asleep on the couch.....like last night. Had a glass of my whiskey infusion with some lemonade, and a few dabs and I was out less then an hour later . Speaking of dabs I gotta go scrape a dish thats been evaping all night before we leave.

Hope you guys have a great weekend bud! I'll catch up with ya tonight prolly.

Peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome that you have a schedule together. i hope Hannah agrees with it  .


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 24, 2013)

Whaddya use to make your dabs, Thundercat? Grain alcohol or butane?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 24, 2013)

My old lady is a money hound.my kids said pop u should leave her smh.lol she is the reason I smoke so damn much.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for asking Bobo! I have become a lover of alcohol extracts without ever blasting any "tane". I've outlined my process on my thread but still need to do an actual full write up on it persay. It's not anything special though, I have just watched and read a bunch about qwet and qwiso and adapted a bit. I'm still learning every time I do a wash . I've done grain alcohol and Iso alcohol with very similar results. I've never messed with butane for various reasons and after having great results with the alcohol I don't see why anyone does.( in no way trying to offend anyone that like Bho)


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thanks for asking Bobo! I have become a lover of alcohol extracts without ever blasting any "tane". I've outlined my process on my thread but still need to do an actual full write up on it persay. It's not anything special though, I have just watched and read a bunch about qwet and qwiso and adapted a bit. I'm still learning every time I do a wash . I've done grain alcohol and Iso alcohol with very similar results. I've never messed with butane for various reasons and after having great results with the alcohol I don't see why anyone does.( in no way trying to offend anyone that like Bho)


Hehe... i like the disclaimer. (before I stick my foot in my mouth again)

Having a great day today here in the mountains. It's all gravy baby.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 24, 2013)

Glad you had a nice day man! Ours went well also, just got home a few minutes ago. Ended up going to this local BBQ fest had some pretty good pulled pork, and a glass full of makers mark .


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 25, 2013)

Hydra, you're really messing with things here. It's hard to cheer against a friends team and I'd hate to lose my ability to cheer against arsenal. Glad for you they played so well yesterday. Ain't it great the coverage on NBC. I was blown away they even have their own commentators at the stadiums, at least some of the matches.

Some late night drama here in the woods. My neighbor has a booty call. He showed up tonight at 1:50am... just got kicked out at 3:15. I hear some yelling of some sort, move close to the window and hear something like "What did you just say you piece of shit.... see that's what I thought... that's how you made me feel since day one... go the fuck home."

Then fast moving flip flops down the stairs to the car, which dashed away real real quick. I know what that dude was thinking in his car driving away. Fuck... why do I have to say stupid shit. Lol... nah... if he thought that, he'd have a girlfriend. He was probably thinking, She is a crazy fucking bitch. Fuck her.

Ah well... I bet he's back next week.

And the racoons keep trying to get in the recycle bin. Exciting times in the nursery.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hydra, you're really messing with things here. It's hard to cheer against a friends team and I'd hate to lose my ability to cheer against arsenal. Glad for you they played so well yesterday. Ain't it great the coverage on NBC. I was blown away they even have their own commentators at the stadiums, at least some of the matches.
> 
> 
> And the racoons keep trying to get in the recycle bin. Exciting times in the nursery.


those racoons gonna be in for a shock  

and eff arsene wenger and arsenal in their collective A holes! he put a shitty 10 mil bid in for our man cabaye just before the game to throw his mind off knowing full well it'd be rejected, but since then he's decided to refuse to play in our next game and talk to arseface wenger. their boys are gonna be in for a hot reception when they hit toon.

hope alls well in jigland and the youngun is letting you have some kip fella!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2013)

No sleep tonight. In fact I'm quite in a bad mood. Wondering why little thing wont go the fuck to sleep.... oh shit... no kidding... she out.

...

yep. I'm off to catch some zzz's. Haha... I so wish I was kidding about all this.

DST... get ready man.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 26, 2013)

It gets better honest


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2013)

Lil ganja princess said:


> It gets better honest


....just not soon enough.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2013)

Awe poor Jig, sorry it was a rough night man . Maybe the rest of the day once you wake up will be totally awesome!!! Hehe maybe the mother inlaw will decide to leave early .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

I got lucky babies slept all night.both times


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys. Aw man I slept good and am feeling so much better. Its tough when its the middle of the night and I been up for hours and my shift isn't over for hours and I just feel a bit trapped. Then she sleeps and so do I... and the love affair begins all over again. And while I really do appreciate you saying that lgp, im with cof. I sure as heck ain't soon enough, hahaha.

I got so much respect for parents now. Holy cow... I've only been doing this a couple weeks and I feel as though I've aged a year.

Oh and a cute thing. I guess because she is little and cute and has a name that starts with h... I call her hattie all the time. Just so used to seeing and saying that name. I wonder if ill always call her that. It makes me happy to think of my other favorite little girl. I miss her something feirce.

Glad u are back on the island don.

Edit: credit where credit is due. Mom in law (while still a bit crazy) was a giant help yesterday staying till 9pm holding and watching baby. Wife got to take a bath and I got work done and it was nice. So yeah... she made herself worth while yesterday.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh man, I'd trade you for some of that sleep right about now. Our little H is teething out of control, and was waking up every 15 minutes last night until about 4am. Poor ting.  I feel like full scale dog shit, too. 

Jig, glad your mother in law was able to help. I absolutely kid you not when I say mine is the same way... except she's so crazy that she hasn't met her little granddaughter yet. Luckily she's cleaned her act up, and might finally get to meet her in a month. Just be thankful that you have one that can come visit. Mine got the boot from our pad the last time she showed up when my wife was pregnant. Pretty sad situation. 

Alright, looking back at everything I've written I'd have to say I'm not worth very much today in terms of positivity, so I'm gonna get working. Everybody else though, you all have a great day. Peace.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice pics on FB.....you do look lime you have aged a year, lmfao, you asked for it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Glad u are back on the island don.


island, reservation whatevs man lol, glad your getting some sleep in lad. hope you don;t have a wailer. i just spent 2 hours in the largest shopping centre in europe, you are never more than 30 ft from a screaming infant and bank holiday is like x3. someone changed their kid in the store i was in before i went in to try some shorts. gnarly is not the word...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2013)

Ew dude... no need to change the kid right there. I have to say our little one really is a blessing. She doesn't scream and cry like all that. She's actually really good, I'm just a wuss. I seriously can't imagine having a kid who doesn't sleep well, or doesn't eat well, or has gas. Don't know how single parents do it at all. This is a challenge. It's quite fun when it's not the middle of the night.

Bobo, I don't envy you. Thanks for making me feel lucky. Hehe, our little one is bubbling out the poo right now. It's such a funny sound. It's like when you get to the bottom of the ketchup jar, or the last of the conditioner bottle. Lol.. I love when I spell a word so poorly the spell check suggest something completely different. Spelled ketchup so wrong it only suggested satsuma. Having to guess a spelling close enough to the real one to actually get the real one suggested is sometime harder than expected. And I even have a college degree. 
We are getting ready to head out on the town with the babe. I'm going to Home Depot and Petsmart while wife tears up Target with her mom and child. Then we'll pick up lunch or maybe even dine in if we feel lucky. I might get a phone too. 

My plants are looking nice although the Grape Kush are hungry for N. Going to need to address nutrients soon as I think the roots soil is about dried up in that regard.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2013)

Keep it up Poppa.

On the topic of interesting spell checking suggestions, this odd one
was still being done in MS Word up until only a few years ago.



Whoops!

Take care,

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 26, 2013)

Jig,

I cant wait for this.  Its gonna be much better with my wife NOT pregnant...LOL. I love the hell out of her but this has made her beyond emotional and moody at times. Not to mention this has not been an easy pregnancy either. 35 wks and counting brother!

I know this is a total high-jack... But I snapped a picture of my outdoor sour-bubble and my almost completed grow cab! woohoo! LOL. I only get to share with all of you so pardon my excitement....


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2013)

we're on the kusp of potty training atm, they say the earlier you start the longer it takes. Nice plant sg, what strain? Yeah jig sleeping baby's are cool, Mines not settling at the min grr lol but it wont be long.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 26, 2013)

mr west said:


> we're on the kusp of potty training atm, they say the earlier you start the longer it takes. Nice plant sg, what strain? Yeah jig sleeping baby's are cool, Mines not settling at the min grr lol but it wont be long.


I think the opposite.... especially if kids get to see mom and dad go, then they get the idea super quick... But WTF do I know. 

Sleeping babies are cool because they are cute, quiet and not needing anything...LOL! Its the only time you get to marvel at what you made and/or sleep. 

The strain is BOG's Sour-Bubble. it doesn't yield heavy at all, but will smack you in the back of the head pretty hard. great for pain relief.

Currently have that, Diablo og, and Blue Dream. Looking to add some others to my mom line up too hopefully.  Love the free CA sun.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2013)

WooHoo... nice cab SomeGuy. Really really nice. No problem posting up pics... it is a weed growing website after all. I should take pics of my gals.

So stoked for you and the wife. I hope it's soon for you. I know I love having my wife back. I didn't really care as much for the pregnant lady I lived with for 9 months. (don't take it the wrong way Mrs jig)


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Wife declared that cycyling home 40 minutes on a bike makes her a bit too breathless, okay then ya woosy, lol...no seriously I did not, and would not say such folly to my dearest, she is core in my eyes, HARD CORE!. So next week I think we get the bus to our Bump lesson.

did I menion all the nationalities that are there? I am sure I told someone, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2013)

It wasn't me. Feel free to give me a ring anytime. I have lots of baby questions.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have not bought a dipper in a month now. it is great not buying them


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

We are going to be using cloth diapers here soon. Only reason we haven't started yet is they are so fluffy they make the little one like a weeble wobble. hahaha

DId I mention to you guys that my parolee buddy is in an apartment!!!? Well if I didn't, here you go.  Stoked for him.

Been a week of 12/12 for the ladies. The J-1 is all clustered up already. Will snap some pics.


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

have you discussed getting him set up so he can make a living for himself?. it's the first thing i thought of when i read that he has an apartment.

how are you jig? managed any decent nights sleep yet?.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

He's been working since April... that's how he's in the apartment.

And yeah, we are working out the schedules. Each getting enough sleep. Now that we've discovered the gold mine in mom in law watching baby we are doing really good. I feel rested, wife feels rested.. she's actually wearing real clothes for the first time in 3 weeks!!! We got 15 minutes this morning where we laid together... that was nice. Haven't had that in a while. I got the drywall up out in the back room. I've been trimming my plants up a little, giving them some TLC. I brushed the cats. Dusted the house... shit... it's like we don't have a kid with all the stuff we are getting done.

Oh, and totally cool is the gifts just keep rolling in. People I don't even know how they know we have a kid... much less what our address is. It's actually kinda creepy. Like how the hell you know where I live. I ain't talked to you since I moved here 6 years ago. No worries though... I'll keep the goods. We actually got a $250 kiddo backpack thing. Super official looking backpacking type pack to put kid on your back and go hiking. Looks a serious piece of gear.

Roofer is coming over today to give me a quote. Assuming he can finish the work this week, and assuming I can finish the electrical, wife will be ready to move in next week.. just when she wanted to start working anyhow. Crazy how she is itching to get back to work... I truly do not understand ambition. I just like chillin with the babe... pounding a few nails here and there... grow a plant or two. Wife's like I need to feel productive.



Hope you are having a good one GHB. I'm sure you are pretty busted up the Ashes are finally over.  lol... probably didn't even know. I'm bummed though.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 27, 2013)

Grats for your buddy!! clothe diapers are nice when they are clean, suck when they are dirty, but sure are more cost effective and better for the environment!


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

fair play to the guy, he has done well, i guess i just think it is easy for everybody to grow or even that people would want to grow. but seriously, have a word.

in truth the ashes were over a fortnight ago, i don't understand why they have to keep playing when the other team can't win, madness.

and yes, you guessed right, i'm not a cricket fan, god knows how you are.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> We are going to be using cloth diapers here soon. Only reason we haven't started yet is they are so fluffy they make the little one like a weeble wobble. hahaha
> 
> DId I mention to you guys that my parolee buddy is in an apartment!!!? Well if I didn't, here you go.  Stoked for him.
> 
> Been a week of 12/12 for the ladies. The J-1 is all clustered up already. Will snap some pics.


I have a feeling you will go back to regular diapies, but i do hope cloth works out for you! lol, have you dealt with the poopy all the way down their back or coming out the sides yet? Most of the complaints i hear are of the "pad" for soaking doesnt hold very much and that other than being eco friendly, they are not very convenient and make changing a hassle. Remember youve got about 3 years and change of diaper changing to go. Keep us updated.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2013)

We are gonna do some cloth diapers also Jig. I still have to rig the the DIY diaper washer to the toilet...lol. Seems like there are constant additions to my project list. My folks are moving and I have been helping them too. I have been feeling like I have a ton of shit to get done before this baby comes and NONE of it is nearing completion. My mother plants are getting big and I need to clone and go to flower with the big ones... Cabinet needs to be finished first... 

I think I need to chill the fuck out and have multiple bags (volcano) and some beers. I feel that masta-bubba wax calling me... LOL


Wish your buddy well. Its an uphill battle but can be done. 

Look forward to the pic update.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2013)

I think a true green diaper is one thats disposable, but compostable. Bam, invention... make it happen.

Its called, big ass banana leaves


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

One bit about the cloth diapers... the fact that they don't soak up the pee makes them more uncomforable for the kids... making them potty train earlier. Average cloth diaper kid trains at 2 years, average huggies kid trains at 3 1/2 years. That's enough for me. Plus they look cool.

And haven't had a true poop blow out yet. She's managed to get poo all up her front, and a bit up her back, but I can' only imagine the crazy messes in store. Has yet to blow out the diaper yet.

And someguy. Man... I understand getting stuff done at the last minute. I'm so glad I did all I did before she was here. It's not really easy to get shit done anymore.

Roofers said $450, and that they could do it Friday. Wife said, do it! I hope it's a good price.

I'm going to snap the plant pics now. Here's baby stuff to tide you over.

baby helping work in the office


Mama holding the littlin


Bad ass baby gear. Drying rack for bottles and accesories. Necessary if you want to actually use the old drying rack for adult dishes.


Bottle warmer next to the kettle.


Baby backpack. It's called a Poco plus


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I think a true green diaper is one thats disposable, but compostable. Bam, invention... make it happen.
> 
> Its called, big ass banana leaves


Dude... ultimate in green diaper. Wife knows some peeps that live in Berkely and take their liberal wacko ness seriously. The are doing no daipers lol. Yeah... No... daipers. Not sure how that works... apparently a lot of pads??? I'm sure the kid won't be vaccinated either. Really good combo... no vaccines and shit all over the place. Hooray for being new wave.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I think a true green diaper is one thats disposable, but compostable. Bam, invention... make it happen.


Lol, hell yea. i cosign! My sis used clothed so i saw how messy they were (or maybe it was her) they leak more, and you gotta touch poopy. then you change diapers more often when you're out and ypu have to wash the things too. cant we invent like a biodegradable hemp diaper ?

Lol Jig that is one serious backpack there buddy! im sure you and wifey will put it to use .


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2013)

no diapers?... thats F***ed up. My wife is from the great northwest and I am somewhat socially liberal I guess... but damn. Shit like that reminds me that maybe im less hippy than I thought...lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't think I mentioned I ordered the Windows Phone. Can't wait for it to get here.

Here's the plant pics. I'm quite proud of how good they look.



psycho killer


OG Kush


J1 x GDP (?)


PlushBerry x Purple Kush x GSOG


Grape Kush


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Shit like that reminds me that maybe im less hippy than I thought...lol


Haha... damn... I started to type out a response to how I wasn't that much of a hippy... but as I typed I realized I really am a hippy. lol... ain't doing the no diaper thing though.

I wonder how Gamberro is. He was due Aug 20. Lots of new dads around.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

doesnt look like the little misses is interfering with your green thumb. cool news about the phone, your gonna love it, though you may miss actual buttons.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

I tried the keypad at the store and could actually use it. I found it better than the galaxy s3 my wife has. and better than the droids we've had. So I think I'll be ok. I won't miss having an extra fat phone. I'm stoked about the picture quality mostly... I'm thinking I'll take more pics to upload to facebook and maybe hook up a picasa account or something, whatever it works with. I'm gonna be taking a lot of pics for the lED grow so figuring out something easy would be ace.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... damn... I started to type out a response to how I wasn't that much of a hippy... but as I typed I realized I really am a hippy. lol... ain't doing the no diaper thing though.
> 
> I wonder how Gamberro is. He was due Aug 20. Lots of new dads around.


LOL, its ok man, I like hippies and even hippy rednecks..LOL. Ive done some good 4wheeling up in your area, loves me my toyota...LOL

I noticed the plethora of new Dads on here too. Good to see. I personally think Growers make great parents. We pay attention to details, are used to giving care, and in general stay pretty calm and patient.  

Closet looks great and so do the plants. I had a closet once... lol. Once I buy a home maybe I will build in a permanent space into it somewhere. Until then I am almost finished with my bad ass super cabinet and the plants are itching for me to get the new home done.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 27, 2013)

Love all the pics man!! That little girl looks like she's workin real hard on that chair! Mine was helping me build a closet today....for about 10 minutes till it got boring and loud . 

The garden looks almost equally as beautiuful. I love the way the OG kush leaves look, also the Psycho killer though they seem very opposite. 

Hope its been a great day!

Peace


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2013)

That's cheap for a roof....mine was over $ 7,500.

When I was visiting Mexico in the late 70's, I noticed that children under 2 wore just a shirt-no pants or diapers. I guess that were wiped occasionally.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> That's cheap for a roof....mine was over $ 7,500.
> 
> When I was visiting Mexico in the late 70's, I noticed that children under 2 wore just a shirt-no pants or diapers. I guess that were wiped occasionally.
> 
> ...


They probably had dirt floors too which made clean up alot easier! And Jig what happened to the cloth pots?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

I am supplying the materials but yeah it is a good price. 3 guys half a day. Boom. That will be done. Just need to figure out the end walls and were golden.

I got lazy to make new cloth pots and don't see a need right now to break out the 4 I used last run. Any guess what kind of yeild these plants are capable of. I know a lot of thing factor in but im guessing there's a cap. Maybe 1.5 from each?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> The garden looks almost equally as beautiuful. I love the way the OG kush leaves look, also the Psycho killer though they seem very opposite.


Thanks TC, kinda missed this post earlier. I really dig the PK leaves as well. The OG plants are just beautiful... not really my style, but good looking gals none the less.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2013)

I missed this pic Jig, what a cuteypie, is that you distracting here







curious old fart said:


> That's cheap for a roof....mine was over $ 7,500.
> 
> When I was visiting Mexico in the late 70's, I noticed that children under 2 wore just a shirt-no pants or diapers. I guess that were wiped occasionally.
> 
> ...


i grew up not wearing nappies/diapers either, but then I was in the jungle of Borneo (Brunei to be more precise). If my Mum ever had to find me she said she just followed the trail of pooh, haha. First 6 months we didn't have running water, and my Mum had me and big sis (3 years older), and was only in her early 20's. Fuk me I was a screwball in my 20's......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2013)

man you really have led some crazy life.

loving the pics jig, your gf and her side do indeed have strong genes, i can see your yin looks really like her grandma. it's real early days though she'll probably have personality traits from both sides for sure. 

no nappies is a bit much but i guess whatever floats your boat. indigenous types have never had them. know what i'd prefer though that's fo sure lol.

and jig how high or in a rush were you when you transplanted that OG dude. still gardens boomin lad.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I am supplying the materials but yeah it is a good price. 3 guys half a day. Boom. That will be done. Just need to figure out the end walls and were golden.
> 
> I got lazy to make new cloth pots and don't see a need right now to break out the 4 I used last run. Any guess what kind of yeild these plants are capable of. I know a lot of thing factor in but im guessing there's a cap. Maybe 1.5 from each?


My rule of thumb in soil is an ounce a gallon up until i get into 5 gallon pots, then its usually around 3- 3 1/2 oz's. but i never use over 5 gall.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank T. I got the house to myself for about 45 minutes. Spending one to share with you guys then it's going to be a 44 minute party up in this place. WOOT!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 28, 2013)

Party in Jig's house....for a few more minutes!!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey got a question for yea . I'm in week 2 of 12/12 my question is can I add more nitro to the rez to ensure the girls get nitro I'm seeing a light green color.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 28, 2013)

Hope the 44 minute party was good....  I Hannah being distracted by jig or jib being distracted by Hannah. Dude you're supposed to get her to look into the camera...jus messing with ya bud. Hope the night goes well for you.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

even the spammers are getting in on the Hannah act.(although they can't seem to spell).

Hope the party was fun, not sure I want to know what you got up too though, lmfao.....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2013)

My party ended up sucking. I smoked and passed out. Lol. Some party animal I am. Hope the rest of yalls parties turned out better.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 29, 2013)

Hehe, I passed out on the coach before midnight .


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 29, 2013)

That sounds like a bad ass party to me...lol My party was helping the folks move out till 12am. Then I hit umpteen bags before bed just so my back would let me sleep. Got up at 6:30 to go to work and come back and do it all over again. LOL 

sleep is an awesome party IMO..


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a question for you guys.... Have any of you grown outdoors in socal through the winter? I have some crazy ideas in my head about doing a small outdoor year round in a greenhouse/cold frame thingy I would build. This weekend my first outdoor comes down. Was put out in June. Has worked out f...in awesome.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 29, 2013)

Did I mention a riverside county sheriff K-9 unit lives behind me? His dog must be going nuts all the damn time...LOL!


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2013)

My friends in Scotland use to live next to a K9 officer and his 3 dogs, all different, and all trained to sniff different types of drugs. Not sure if all dogs will be trained to sniff MJ...mmmn one wonders.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm ambivalent on police dogs. I know I like dogs in general. 

Went out on the town and got drenched walking from the car to the store, wasn't raining by the time I walked out, heated up about 15 degrees over the next 30 minutes... was some wild weather. My friend who lives out in the desert, in Coachella, they had a flash flood the other day. His kids were rafting in the streets. Said it was 6 feet deep in places. Wild man.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 29, 2013)

Floods in riverside today. Glad u like dogs. Me too... Lol


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2013)

My 5th dog is a 9 year old english bulldog thats too gimp to get on the couch anymore


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2013)

Cute dogs guys. I'll trade you for a fussy baby.


----------



## ghb (Aug 30, 2013)

lol are you sure she's fussy or is it just the sleep deprevation making you believe she is. i'm sure she's a little angel really


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 30, 2013)

Ya those times they won't stop fussing no matter what you try are very testing. I've had a couple nights for one reason or another that I had to deal with it, we all have, we feel for ya man.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm just gonna put this out there. I don't remember which child it was but I had a moment where I wanted to slam them against the wall. That fucked me all up in the head that such a thought could even enter my head. I cried... There may be some times that test your sanity! Just know your not a monster if you do get a little crazy sometimes!


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I'm just gonna put this out there. I don't remember which child it was but I had a moment where I wanted to slam them against the wall. That fucked me all up in the head that such a thought could even enter my head. I cried... There may be some times that test your sanity! Just know your not a monster if you do get a little crazy sometimes!


im with ya on this one,and im sure my mom is to...
and other parents.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

We all had/have those moments it's just important to not act on them. 
I swear I have moments where I still want to bounce my youngest off the wall, probably more now than when he was a baby lol damn teenagers.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2013)

they tell they story of a man in the park with a crying infant in a stroller who could be heard saying, "Take it easy George, it will be all right" over and over. A lady approached and stated that the man seemed to have a lot of patience and she tried calming the baby by saying "George, may I help you." to which the man replied, "I'm George, he's Sam."


cof


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a 17 year old boy, a 15 year old boy, a 13 year old girl, and a 10 year old boy. I love them more than I can describe in words. With that said, I get what you guys are saying. It can be tough at times because they "know everything".


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

Of course I would never and I love them more than life. My youngest is bipolar and sometimes the things he does or says are very hurtful, it's really not "normal" but I just keep trying to help him gain the tools he will need to navigate life as an adult (and remind myself it's mental instability not lack of a knuckle sammich ).


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

ghb said:


> lol are you sure she's fussy or is it just the sleep deprevation making you believe she is. i'm sure she's a little angel really


You got it. She is an angel, I am just weak and can't take her screaming in the middle of the night. During the daylight hours all the sounds she makes are quite cute. Crying screaming and all. Every day gets easier so that's good. And today is the first day she has taken really well to mama's breast. 

And yeah chaka... I've had a couple feelings like that. I've been shaking her to get burps out and just want to shake the cry out of her. I can honestly get now why they gave us so many 'don't shake the baby' warnings in the hospital. I feel like I'm pretty level headed these days and thoughts like that even cross my mind. I think there was something like 2,000 cases of shaken babies in my county last year. That's county, not country. FFS. Just let the baby cry... it's better than breaking their neck peeps.

I am still having fun with the windows phone. Not blown away by the camera like I expected. But there are some features I really really really love.

The wind just started blowing... looks like rain on the horizon.

Roofers here next week.

Plants are all starting to bud up nicely. I think I'm gonna put the 1000 back in. I'd like some of this harvest to smoke for a while. Good strains.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

I heard on the radio San Berdo is going to have winds in the 70mph and flash flood alerts. There was also an Emergency Broadcast for floods in Riverside County too.Maybe thats why its so damn humid out here. 

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

I got poured on yesterday, 15 minutes later it was sunny, but humid as anything. I don't like all this. There's thunder in the distance and my phone keeps going off for emergency alerts.

I'm glad you have those fences around your plants.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey fam got a question kenns gdp smells in veg is this normal can't wait to flower.note to self u get what u pay for.next on the list cail pre98 bubba


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah some strains really smell in veg. I bet it will be stinky as hell by the time she's done. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Jig hows your night going?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

Going good. Me and the wife just spent a really nice 20 minutes or so in the back building just chilling together while grandma in law watched hannah. It was nice. We had a hard time finding anything to talk about besides the baby lol, but it was cool. And I actually feel rested. I slept a lot last night and got a 3 hour nap this afternoon. Wife starts work on Tuesday so I'm glad I feel rested cuz it's about to be a much heavier load soon. I'm looking forward to when she sleeps longer stints.

My parents are coming up tomorrow for the weekend. It will be a grandparent storm haha. Me and the wife feel like we are going to get a lot of time off. "Alright, we'll see you all later, enjoy the grandbaby, here are the diapers and milk. We are OUT!!!" Should be nice to see them with her, not in the hospital.

Nothing much else to report as my life is all baby all the time these days. I wish I had anything else to say. Oh, I like my windows phone. haha... that's about it.

How's your night my friend?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 30, 2013)

My friend turned me onto these guys yesterday. I love my friends. 

[youtube]d2Leo9HSaGQ[/youtube]


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad you and the wife had some nice together time.

I can dig that tune man. My wife has got me listening to a group called fitz and the tantrums pretty cool. 

My night has been good man. I spent most of it building that post on my thread. I needed to go work in my room, but I guess thats gonna be tomorrow. I decided to try the GH solubles today when I was at the shop, the maxi grow and bloom. I liked the numbers on the bags, and the price was right. I've read good stuff about them so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2013)

I really liked that post of yours. I got a ton of trim I know what to do with now. I'm quite excited actually... now finding time to do it is another thing entirely.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got poured on yesterday, 15 minutes later it was sunny, but humid as anything. I don't like all this. There's thunder in the distance and my phone keeps going off for emergency alerts.
> 
> I'm glad you have those fences around your plants.


Not a drop of rain here but humidity is off the charts. It was windy here but the cage supported and done its job. Have a good weekend Jig, hopefully this weather clears up and gets cool!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got poured on yesterday.


Good girl!!!! lol.....


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2013)

I like that song, reminds me of the killers
[video=youtube_share;sZTpLvsYYHw]http://youtu.be/sZTpLvsYYHw[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2013)

I really love the killers. They remind me of an old friend.  Takes me right back.

Baby update, we have turned a corner. NOt sure what exactly we figured out, but things were really great yesterday/ last night. Little baby is super happy, and so are we.

And breast milk tastes a lot like rice milk to me. It's sweet. (that's what hannah told me  )


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I really love the killers. They remind me of an old friend.  Takes me right back.
> 
> Baby update, we have turned a corner. NOt sure what exactly we figured out, but things were really great yesterday/ last night. Little baby is super happy, and so are we.
> 
> And breast milk tastes a lot like rice milk to me. It's sweet. (that's what hannah told me  )


I have bad allergies and the doctor told me that is because my mom didnt breast feed me when I was a baby.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 31, 2013)

I've "heard" the same thing about breast milk. Glad it was a good corner that got turned, and you've got a nice happy baby today . Its funny when they are going through stages you can really tell sometimes from the behavioral changes.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 31, 2013)

Yup. Colostrum does a whe bunch of good stuff for our immune systems. . Mothers milk is by far the best preventive medicine. It is truly amazing making a new person. I think im gonna just be in awe once i finally get to meet this person my wife has been lugging around for 9mo. .


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 31, 2013)

Hahaha... I'm just getting in awe of the little thing. The shock of what is entailed in the care taking takes a couple weeks to wear off, at least it did in my case. For the first week I was just floored with my wife and what she had done. THen I started falling in love with the little one. Now I fall in love more moment by moment with both of them. I can't tell you the feeling walking around the corner and coming into the room where my baby is laying on my wifes chest. It's just the best feeling I've ever had... and I did a lot of drugs lol.

Can't wait for you and yours. Whens the due date again? Sept 27 or something?

DST is Oct 31. My cousin is something like Oct 15. How exciting.

And fam... I'll talk to the wife, maybe you can have some breast milk now to clear up them allergies.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

31 weeks and two days today. We were told at our class that some countries are now predicting birth using 41 weeks as standard, France being one of these countries.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats DST and SomeGuy....damn it must be mating season. Wish you both a Healthy Baby and a Healthy Mom. Lets be real guys, after seeing my kids born, I have a ton of respect for woman and what they go through carrying and delivering a child.

Jig you are a pisser man, if I drank a whole gallon of breast milk and it will rid my cat allergies, hook me up! lol That way I can make a trip and chill in your Cat Cave! 

Peace
FM


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2013)

Heres a secret you may not know yet jig... Babies wake up alot cuz they want to eat, moms success with breast feeding might be helping that. BUT you get to a point where its not enough. Thats when I would take the baby bottles and cut the nipple hole bigger and start mixing cereal into the milk. The bigger hole allows the cereal to pull through. The little fuckers sleep twice as long after that LOL! I just dont remember what age we started doing it.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 31, 2013)

And sad as it may sound, yes at this point your only goal is to figure out how to keep the child asleep the longest. Makes for everyone being happier! Baby included!

One of my kids slept 22 hours a day... I thought he was a monk. Ok Im kidding.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Heres a secret you may not know yet jig... Babies wake up alot cuz they want to eat, moms success with breast feeding might be helping that. BUT you get to a point where its not enough. Thats when I would take the baby bottles and cut the nipple hole bigger and start mixing cereal into the milk. The bigger hole allows the cereal to pull through. The little fuckers sleep twice as long after that LOL! I just dont remember what age we started doing it.


I would get hungry baby milk rather than cereals. Over the pond we got told NO cereal as if baby isn't being weaned then they might kick of allergies. Sorry but that's just my 2 cents lol


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2013)

this is exactly what my Mum was saying, lol. She use to get a darning needles heat it up and melt a bigger hole in the teet (sp). Then she would add Sister Laura's into my milk which was basically like a runny porridge. I use to lap that down, she said watching the bottle was like watching a water dispenser at work glugging itself empty. Mid wife told her that she would have an obese baby in no time, lol....I was always skinny as a rake! I just wanted more than some milk I guess. And yes, I slept like a trooper!

it's amazing how in different countries they recommend and tell you different things.



supchaka said:


> Heres a secret you may not know yet jig... Babies wake up alot cuz they want to eat, moms success with breast feeding might be helping that. BUT you get to a point where its not enough. Thats when I would take the baby bottles and cut the nipple hole bigger and start mixing cereal into the milk. The bigger hole allows the cereal to pull through. The little fuckers sleep twice as long after that LOL! I just dont remember what age we started doing it.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Sep 1, 2013)

watching the NLD Jig???? ur boys look a bit slow so far


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2013)

Get in there Liverpool......


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Sep 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Get in there Liverpool......


Sturridge is a god this year so far!


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2013)

This week im really into football lol.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 1, 2013)

Running dj short blue moonshine again lol I can't get enough of her.big plant bigger buds


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 2, 2013)

So glad everything is wonderful for you Jig. Honestly its getting rough with all these babies around, and us not being able. So beautiful and sad at the same time, im a mess. The doctor made a mistake by giving my girl the hpv vacine. It is dangerous to continue treatment now. So we have to wait 6months. My girl took a dive for a couple days and started smoking again. You might find me not posting to much. And im sorry, you were the one that kept me on riu, but i get to where i cant see letters from tears. And its so strange i feel very Very happy for you. But then out of nowhere it just hits me. 
Just now i wish you all the best in the family adventure.

Ps. I will clean the window next time i send you flowers 
Nothing like a bad joke to "recover". Still gotta blow my nose very bad


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear your woes. I know a bit what it's like as we couldn't get pregnant for almost 2 years after losing our second kid. It truly was a miracle to have this little one.

I wanted to on the 600, but I'll say it here. I love movies as well... they take me away to another place and me being someone with little to no imagination, movies are my ticket to somewhere else. I guess it's why I like drugs too... but really movies are where it's at. You can go anywhere you want to and be involved in some story or adventure. I'm sure a lot of people feel that way about books, and I love where books take me, but really movies are what I love.

When my wife called to cancel our TV they told us we could pay 30% our old bill plus get all the movie channels free for 3 months. I'm really enjoying all the channels.

Take care of yourself my friend. And good luck.

I don't think my vote counts, but you have my vote in the picture competition. That was so awesome. I'm honored to have been a guest in your back garden. Just a shame I don't remember much about the night lol.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks alot. No doubt you deserve Hannah. And i feel kinda small thinking bout what you have been through.
My sister called me for a face to face. She got a son 1½years old. She was crying like mad and it took her 10 minutes to get out that she was pregnant again and was having an abortion. She tried to keep it secret but it was eating at her. Just a very emotional day. I love my sis.

I here you bout the movies. Get away for a couple hours. Thats just awesome. I do have a problem though, very big one. I hate seeing the same movie more than once. Unless it is darn good!
I watched Kick ass 2 in a not so good quality and i will be seeing it again in good quality  Another thing about movies that drives my girl crazy is i dont like Danish movies, lol. They are so slow and dark. People act like its another decade. So annoyingly unreal. Danish comedy is great! A bunch of new comedy series just started so thats awesome.
My dad is a book man. He can spend an hour on the toilet 
Dont wanna step on toes here. But i got "pirat tv". Got 900+ channels and i dont even watch that much tv. I download it lol. That must make me twice as bad 

Hahaha, i bet you dont remember! Now you know i pull out all the gods for a fine company. That happens when you mix cannabis with mdma and bathsalt 
I appreciate your vote even though it doesnt count  Haha.
Thanks mate. Ill go rest in peace now  Take care. Thanks
Edit: No bed. This just came out: Ooops  World war z without link to my account


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2013)

Seems like you should just adopt your sis' kid. But what do I know.  I bet you adopt a kid, you get pregnant the next month. haha always how it works.

Feeling like I am finally coming up for air. The mother in law left and my parents left and we are all alone with our little girl. It's nice. I should be around more often.

EDIT: Oh and mate, I forgot to mention. Me, the wife and kid are gonna be going to Sweden next summer for a wedding. Planning on making a little trip of it. Maybe we can meet up somewhere. I really should visit my cousin in Aarhus.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 2, 2013)

How cool is that going to a weeding in a different country. Must be some gathering.

Wow that could be awesome  Yeah you really should visit your cousin! 
Movie time. See ya


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome you guys have the house to your selves again!!

Also I'm VERY jealous your going to a wedding in sweden, I've always wanted to go to europe, but its never been even remotely feasible with life or money.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 2, 2013)

Travel is about the only reason I've found in life to chase money. I want to see everything... and often. We are hoping to stop in a bunch of countries on the trip. England, Iceland, Greece, Netherlands, Denmark, Sweden. WOOT. Baby is gonna have a full passport by the time she's 5.

And for real bro... you HAVE to travel somewhere far. Europe, Asia, whatevs. It's a life changer. Even a few days, just to see how the rest of the world gets on. Puts the whole life thing in perspective. We all work, need food, seek love and entertainment, and try to be happy. Same shit, different accents and different food. Different clothes, etc. But yeah... it's a small world. A big rock... and we're just ants running around thinking we're important.

I told you guys about the journal in Italy I think. That thing calls my name almost every day. And Iceland is like sirens singing... it almost hurts to think about the place too much. As I miss it so. I kinda don't want to travel to any new spots, and I keep falling in love with places and people.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

It might not work for everyone, but the wife and I tried for nearly 18 months before she got pregnant. However, after only 5 weeks of taking "Etos Zwanger worden" pills, bingo, job was a good in. Have a look into the HydroGp. If you want I am happy to go and get some for you and your girl. These are known as the Miracle Pills in Holland, there are whole blogs and websites created about them.........



HydroGp said:


> How cool is that going to a weeding in a different country. Must be some gathering.
> 
> Wow that could be awesome  Yeah you really should visit your cousin!
> Movie time. See ya


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2013)

DST, is it too late to change your mind on this kid thing lol. Might want to turn back now while you have the chance. FFS this shit is hard. Me and the wife were pondering why it's seeming so hard to us. Maybe because we are both only children with no cousins close, so we were never around other kids being raise at all, no babies. That or we have both had really easy lives and this is one of the only challenges we've faced. I don't know, but this shit is tough... like really really tough. It's every moment. I'm jealous as anything the wife gets to work for 4 hours tomorrow. I wish I had a job to go back to. Ok, not really. But damn I'm looking forward to this kid getting a little older. I'm pretty convinced my "Shut the fuck up" will work as soon as she knows what I'm saying. But it sure don't work now. 

I swear I treat her well, don't want you guys to only think I yell at her or something. To be honest part of me thinks that's why it's seeming so hard is that we are trying so hard and so much. I can only imagine doing this again... we'd probably just wear earplugs a lot. hahaha


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2013)

I also forgot to mention something of great note (to some at least). While Grandma & Grandpa Jig were in town, and while we were actually a tiny bit rested, me and the mrs took little H to her first service of church. It was beyond moving. Sitting there between my Mom, my Wife, and my Little Girl in a house of God. I finally lost it. For the first time since her birth I in no way could control my emotions. Words could not do justice the wonderful feeling I had yesterday morning.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

We got to lift the "Empathy bag" yesterday at class. Basically a bag with a baby in it (not live, but a life like toy, lol), various bottles of water and juice representin additional blood and fluids the women have to carry around, as well as fat, etc, etc....was quite a heavy shopping bag I must say.
By all accounts NL has one of the lowest C-section rates in the world at around 14% this year. We learned about 2nd and 3rd stage labour as well as the foreceps and various other tools that can be brought in when the delivery is not going 100% to plan. Hence the reason for the empathy bag at the end of class. All woen got a pat on the back, including the small Japanese women in the class that is having twins...my god I am surprised she can actually move without falling over.
In the class we have, us (UK and South Africa), there are Swedish, Russian, Isreali, Turkish, and also the Japanese couple....quite a mixed wee group really.
And no turning round now! especially not the baby since it's in a nice position! There is no way I would ever want to turn back on this. Every time I put my ear up to the wifes belly and talk I get a response, just makes it all worth it. I am relying on my son being like me as a child, chilled the fuk ooot I was.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2013)

blessing for all of you guys.... smile hydroGp


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2013)

genuity said:


> blessing for all of you guys....


they're going to need it...and a few valium wouldn't hurt.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2013)

Is the valium for us or the baby?

And Hydra I wanted to thank you for the reminder on the match. I had forgotten till I saw your post. Appreciate it. (i think lol... turned it on to see arsenal score)

Amazing how much I love Hannah in the morning. And how much I question ever having a child at night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

arsenal are going to be fierce this season with the new german international Ozil banging em in.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah. I'm not too happy bout it. I'm also not happy that even with all the signings spurs made over the summer, we still lost v the scum. Takes time to gel I suppose.

At least the odds will drop a little... make me some more money lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2013)

Man I've had those exact same feelings so many times. They just won't stop and it kills you. You want to help , but you also want to just say STFU! I can honestly say when she was going crazy I was glad many times when I had to go to work.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 3, 2013)

Today is my first day at work. Of being stay at home dad. Wife went back to work part time today, so here I am alone with the yin. She's sleeping atm... we are having a real good time. Crazy that this is the first job I've had in a few years, and pretty soon I'll be going full time. That will be the first full time job I've ever had. Don't get me wrong I've worked many 70+ hour weeks, just never had something that was consistently 40+ hours a week. I'm glad I can still kinda do what I want a little. I think later this week, me and Hannah will take a trip to Ikea for flooring for the building.

I'm stoked about my plants, although I need to feed them with something. THey are getting a bit yellow. Buds are starting up nicely. I really got to get a bigger light going.

Hope things are good for you TC.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 3, 2013)

glad you are getting into the groove of things. I am sure the wife likes getting back to things a little bit. My wife is dying to work but we both still want her home for most of the 1st year....soooo.... single income are we for a while...lol. 

MMMMMm Ikea...LOL

More N for the plants especially in early flower.  Bigger light? What you running? I got a bit of spare gear. Check out my journal man. I am almost finished with my super cabinet. Took clones and moved all the plants in the veg area last night. The upper chamber is running a dimmable 600w ballast. So I can run 250, 400, 600w.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm pretty good man. My little one spent last night and tonight with grandma and grampa, so we've been relaxing, and doing house work with out distractions! I spent a couple hours in my room tonight fixing a ph issue with the new nutes. The res is fixed, I still gotta figure out total plan for them though. I'm thinking you'll like this stay at home dad thing man. If my wife gets a job I might get to try it too. I can say the last year being off work has been pretty cool to spend with my daughter. 

Glad to hear your plants are budding up nicely, if Whodat was here he'd say they need tea!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey fam.went to the park today after work and a cop pulled up and said the park was closed so I told him I will leave.I didn't know my DL's were supended so 2 hours went by and the cop knocked on the door and gave the ticket to my wife.can they do tjat


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 3, 2013)

that's nicer than cuffing you and taking you to jail. That's the penalty here for driving with a suspended license.


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> She's sleeping atm... we are having a real good time.


this made me giggle,


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> that's nicer than cuffing you and taking you to jail. That's the penalty here for driving with a suspended license.
> 
> 
> cof


I'm 100% with Cof on this one. Dude could have made your night a lot longer. I'd accept what happened as pretty good luck.



DST said:


> this made me giggle,


Mate, you got no idea. 

I started a blog about raising my little girl. Should be fun to keep track of.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Mate, you got no idea.


I find there are two types of parents out there at the minute. My friends, who just keep repeating the fact that I am clueless about what is going to happen, endless laughing and jibes being thrown my way. And the other mates who tell me to ignore what other people say and that it will be all good. Now, how do I analyse these two different opinions? Pretty similar to how Jig anaylses and puts into practice peoples grow advise! I ignore them all, mwahahahahaha.


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2013)

Me and mrs princess, went to the hossy for the dating scan today and our purple friend came round to baby sit the apple of my eye. It was the very first time we have been somewhere without the Hatt. It was strange but it was so fine too lol. we are 14 weeks and 2 days putting the due date at the 2nd of march 2014. My plants are being planty, got some headband and hb x db coming out next, gotta love that earthy petunia smell. Shb (sleepy healthy baby)


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Now, how do I analyse these two different opinions? Pretty similar to how Jig anaylses and puts into practice peoples grow advise! I ignore them all, mwahahahahaha.


Now you're getting it.  The funniest thing about all this baby stuff is after every bit of advice spoken or written is a disclaimer *each baby is different so this may or may not apply in any way.

It's nice to have a date west. Mine's the 6 of March. Some good people born around then if I do say so myself.

Day 2 on the job today. We might go out on the town... we'll see.

Some Guy, I'm running a 250 MH at the moment. I need to fire up the 1000w HPS I have. those are the only two ballasts I have. I am looking at getting a digi like you. It goes from 600 to 400 to 250, or it is the 75% 50% kind? If the guy from the LED company comes through I'll be using those at some point, but I'm not holding my breath. I once ran a 400 and a 250 at the same time. Seemed about perfect for my space.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 4, 2013)

Ahh. They look good for a 250w mh man. . 1000 is pretty big. I have 3 400w hps ballast collecting dust. Along with some hoods and fans. The ballast i have in the cabinet i will have to look at to make sure. But i think it is settings for lamps wattages. Cant wait to run a 600w lamp in my 3x3x2 space. Lol


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2013)

I sent an email to the LED dude and heard nadda back.....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 4, 2013)

i am waiting as well.

about baby... i take it all back. she slept all night and most of the day. it was lovely and so is she. i think maybe the hard part of raising kids is over. ok that last part was a joke, but honestly today has been a blessing, and if this is a sign of things to come, i'm quite excited.

we're nearly 6 hours into this track:

[youtube]psdLqhWmhe8[/youtube]

party time at jigs.... or should i say nap time.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> > *[h=2][/h]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


It's like Dad always said, opinions are like ass holes...... they all stink and you shouldn't be so proud to share! hahahah 
puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys. We got a good night sleep last night. It was great. I feel like a normal person today. Hope you guys are well and ready for the weekend.

I started a new blog about raising my little one. If you want the address shoot me a PM.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

Glad you slept well man. My day is going good, just hanging out doing stuff around the house. You got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2013)

i turned my pm off....can you email me the info mate? cheerz.


jigfresh said:


> Hey guys. We got a good night sleep last night. It was great. I feel like a normal person today. Hope you guys are well and ready for the weekend.
> 
> I started a new blog about raising my little one. If you want the address shoot me a PM.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2013)

The other set of inlaws are arriving tomorrow. That's my wife's Dad and Step mom. We are super stoked for her step mom because she has some drama with her son's wife. She has a son who she gets along with, he gets along with her. They like each other from everything everyone can tell. Well on his new wives first visit to the states (she's from Vienna) the mom said something that wife took the wrong way. Since then the wife has a crazy vendetta against her. My step mom in law travelled to Austria only to be told she was not allowed in the same room as her grandchild. She is not allowed to even see pictures. So we are excited for her because even though she has 3 grand kids of her own, she's only seen one picture of each of them snuck from another family member... who subsequently got ostracised for that action. FFS!

I say I'd punch the guy (her step brother) if I saw him. He seems too much a little bitch to punch. Maybe I'll just punch his wife.  Good thing we don't cross paths.

Email sent bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2013)

Dude don't lay hands on a lady Wtf?! I hope your sleep deprived or joking.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 6, 2013)

Awkwardly swinging back in... Wasaap


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey whodat. Good to see you.

And don, I'm not hitting anyone. I am a non violent type.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 6, 2013)

Emphasis on *LADY*!

Grrr...that sort of person does chap my hide.

JD


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2013)

There are easier ways to bruise a woman than with violence....just need to know their soft spots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2013)

glad to hear it jiggy. didn't think you were.

and yeah agreed knowing the soft spots comes with time but same goes in return, my lass can punch my buttons just as easy lol.

admire your composure jig. i haven't thrown a punch in anger for a long time, not in a rush to do so lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i haven't thrown a punch in anger for a long time, not in a rush to do so lol


so you knocked your mate out when you found out that treble had come in?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 7, 2013)

Wassap jig!
Sounds like alot of babies getting bread on the forum ! " nout much better mate " ill check your blog out when I get comp. Bk. Up running. No internet with moving ect..
Hope alls good bru


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for stopping in guys.

Damn, was gonna make tea yesterday and forgot. Today is the day. These gals are starving for something.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> admire your composure jig.


I don't know if I have any composure, I'm just self aware enough to know I'm tiny and don't know how to fight. Sorta helps along the peace loving attitude hahahaha. Kinda self imposed.


----------



## ghb (Sep 7, 2013)

no baby or plants on this page jig, i'm just saying.

how about an update lol.


hope everyone is good, have a nice weekend.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2013)

At the risk of getting in trouble, I will venture into the bedroom where wife is asleep to take a couple pics for you ghb.  If she wakes up I'm blaming you.... cuz you know that will work, hahahaha.

Success!!! Not sure if any of the pics came out or not, but they were taken. Let's see...

Dammit. Those are baby pics. Would you like your baby burrito with a green or pink tortilla? - Cloth Daipers - Grandma Jig - Bow - Superman! (or woman)


Here's the plant pics. Not horrible for shooting blind.

So that's the J1 x gdp in the front, OG to the left 2 plants. The yellowing ones are the Grape Kush. The Psycho Killers are the short ones in the middle and right.

A nice shot of a leaf of the OG, and almost focused on the top of the j1 x gdp.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 8, 2013)

Awwww...what cute babies!

;0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2013)

Great pics buddy! Hope you have had a great weekend.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Weekend was/ is going well. I got the house to myself for a few minutes after I woke from a nap to find everyone at the lake. My greedy neighbor tossed an idea by me to turn his entire house into a grow. The one right next door to me. While he was talking I was just thinking of how it would happen, upon further reflection I think I'd rather not live next to a grow house, especially when I'm not in charge of it. I have trust issues doing what we do, as I'm sure we all do.

I apoligize for losing some enthusiasm for my thread. That's the thing I think is missing that was here before... energy. I don't have a whole lot these days, which sounds lame to me. Whatever, just wanted you guys to know that I care for you all even as I've disappeared a bit.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 8, 2013)

you have more important things in your life-enjoy them. keep us updated.


cof


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2013)

COF hit the nail on the head there man, and we completely understand.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

agreed. way more important is the bambino burrito jig


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2013)

One of the biggest sacrifices ive made since becoming a dad is my late nights sitting up till gone one smoking the erb. Most days im in bed b4 ten pm and up around 5.20. I dont miss it really. I would like a wee bit more nrg tho.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG  You go and make one baby and look what happens! What are you going to do with six children?!?! 



View attachment 2807962View attachment 2807963View attachment 2807961View attachment 2807966View attachment 2807967View attachment 2807968





It must feel good having a REAL reason for being around and needed  
Much love.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 9, 2013)

Crazy neighbors are never good to get involved with...LOL

The enthusiasm will come back in time. At least your still at it. There is a lot on both of your plates right now. I wouldn't sweat the journal.  

I am wrestling with having enough umph to get things done so I can get back on auto-pilot with the grow. 

Im at work this morning and on pins and needles.... Shit... Like all the time when I'm not at home with her. At least my wife is chill... and I have weed... lol


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I apoligize for losing some enthusiasm for my thread. That's the thing I think is missing that was here before... energy. I don't have a whole lot these days, which sounds lame to me. Whatever, just wanted you guys to know that I care for you all even as I've disappeared a bit.


First things first Papa.

JD


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2013)

yea^^^what java says.we all know you are still around.....have you had the cat around your baby?how are they takeing it?not that I care that much for cats,just asking....(as I sit here and pet my(kids) cat)..I do like watching her kill flys with the precision of a laser guided missile.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey fam what's going on? My girls are lookin good but I hate flowering different breeds. My dj short blue moonshine smells and looks good as fuck but its only been 2 weeks in well 4 weeks not counting the 2 week streach.the other girls are grapefruit diesel og ghost train haze supper sour diesel and sleetstack.out of all them I love the shin. I'll post picks when they get bigger.oh by the way the food is extrem line.and gh as a base


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 9, 2013)

All these tv shows...wedding crasher, backyard crasher...when are they goibg to make a grow room crashers?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> yea^^^what java says.we all know you are still around.....have you had the cat around your baby?how are they takeing it?not that I care that much for cats,just asking....(as I sit here and pet my(kids) cat)..I do like watching her kill flys with the precision of a laser guided missile.


The cats are funny around her. A few are a bit freaked out by her. A few are indifferent, and there are 3 that really love her. Here's a pic... If I can upload from the phone that is.


----------



## indicantonio (Sep 11, 2013)

Real happy to see that all is good! Congrats Jigfresh!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yessir. We got to visit her in the nicu. I got to hold her for the first time. I was so scared I would hurt her or something. She's so little... and she's a bigger baby... still camt believe how tiny her fingers are. A bit disappointed she looks basically completely like her mom. Guess there will never be a kid out there that looks like me. All good though. She still got my charm hahaha.
> 
> Oh... and my plants all might be dead by the time I make it home.


Man I am so sorry I havent been on in a long time!!
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad Hannah is healthy!!!!!!!!!!
I have 2 kids one looks like me and one looks like mom, but they can and do look different as they grow, and some of your features might make their way to the surface still.
Anyway I think my kids are better off with moms features than mine lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2013)

What up bassman. I swear I typed a response already, but I guess it didn't make it up. Better late than never bro. Things aren't the same without you around here. Been missing you bud. Thanks for all the support throughout the pregnancy, it really helped. And thanks to your girl too.  Funny about the looks... I think little girl will do better looking like mom as well. haha

Indicantonio, I think about you often cuz the brand of my baby carrier is Infantino. Reminds me of your screen name. Hope you stayed pretty cool during the recent heat. Glad it's finally cooled off a bit.  Thanks for stopping in.

About things here I feel a bit like a normal person. Hannah is sleeping pretty good through out the nights (annoying my computer doesn't autocorrect my misspelled words like my phone does .... phone > computer). She makes a little noise to say feed me, she eats, and passes back out. It's nice.

Plants are putting along. 3 weeks and a little on 12/12. I made tea yesterday and am gonna feed it to them today. I used 5 gal water, 1/2 cup High N Bat guano, 1/2 cup PSG, a tablespoon of kelp meal, 5 tablespoons of molasses and I went a little nuts and put like 1/2 gallon of worm castings. I just dumped the bag in and it all fell out. Oops. I think I through some Ancient Forrest in too. It looks lovely this morning. I'll snap a pic. I'll get some of the plants too.

Really stoked tomorrow I'm going to meet a RIU'r for the first time. Hopefully get to smoke some of each others gear. The families will be along so not sure how much boy time we'll get. Should be a blast either way.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

That's awesome, never thought you would be in soil much less making tea. High five!
I'm jelly, someday I would love to meet you guys. Maybe one day soon legality will be nationwide and there won't be privacy issues anymore. Dare to dream!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2013)

Awesome man glad she's sleeping better now for sure! Looking forward to seeing the plants as always I'm sure they will dig the tea love . Have fun tomorrow as well, getting to do the same this year was one of my favorite experiances. I really wish sometimes we had got to do our road trip, but I'm also really happy with the new house so its a toss up. Sadly I have no clue when we'll get to do any traveling but some day I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> That's awesome, never thought you would be in soil much less making tea. High five!
> I'm jelly, someday I would love to meet you guys. Maybe one day soon legality will be nationwide and there won't be privacy issues anymore. Dare to dream!


I am thinking I'll go back to hydro next run. It's so much more work to do soil. I'm tired of working on the plants so much. Would be great if all the laws were the way they should be, we could have a big Camping trip or something.



Thundercat said:


> Awesome man glad she's sleeping better now for sure! Looking forward to seeing the plants as always I'm sure they will dig the tea love . Have fun tomorrow as well, getting to do the same this year was one of my favorite experiances. I really wish sometimes we had got to do our road trip, but I'm also really happy with the new house so its a toss up. Sadly I have no clue when we'll get to do any traveling but some day I guess.


You gotta plan another trip... even if it's in 5 years, start planning and saving. Totally worth it. Traveling is great.

Here's a couple pics. Ah FFS... I took pics of the plants, but the memory card wasn't in the camera at the time. Will be back.

View attachment 2817211View attachment 2817212


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

All sounds good Jig  Have a good meet and greet! Sounds like the mix has quite a bit of N for 3+ weeks into 12/12, should all be fine though,,, just nit picking sorry.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2013)

Well I just figured my plants could use it. They are yellowing and dropping leaves like crazy.

Oh, and I think I could have gotten away with making 2 gallons of tea instead of 5. Oops again.

Here's pics:


J1 x GDP

OG Kush

Grape Kush

Psycho killer

Plushberry X purp k x gsog

Psycho killer (i think)

All hanging out around the bedroom


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 13, 2013)

ok fam we at week 3 starting and I'm seeing fan leaves turning yellow so I did a rez change jumped up the nitro .its the og ghost train haze .I think this girl can eat more smh.hey jigs when is the meet& great ? I'll have a lot of driving to do inorder to get there


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2817467 ok fam we at week 3 starting and I'm seeing fan leaves turning yellow so I did a rez change jumped up the nitro .its the og ghost train haze .I think this girl can eat more smh.hey jigs when is the meet& great ? I'll have a lot of driving to do inorder to get there


Nice bush jojo! 


@jig Really, you feel like it's more work? Hmn! 
It should be fun for you no matter what your approach, if not move on ya!
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't wait to do a full run of gdp


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok I figured out why my plants are turning yellow.to start, I put a top on my 4x4 table with 16 girls all in net pots the idea was to let the roots grow where they want.Now the problem. The table is full of a thick black slim on the table and roots.plan of attack. 1 break the trellis and pull it out.2 pull out each plant clean the roots wash by hand.3 pull out table and rez then clean very well 4.put table and rez back in tent5. Pull off all dead leaves on each plant then put them back in tent.6. Hope for the best.
P.s. I'm starting week 3 and I have no help smh.
Lesson learned


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 14, 2013)

I will post pixs of what I see so we can all learn from my fuck up


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Nice bush jojo!
> 
> 
> @jig Really, you feel like it's more work? Hmn!
> ...


I honestly do feel like soil is hmmm, maybe 5 times the work of hydro. I have to check every single day to see if anything needs watered. THey are all on different schedules for watering. I have to take each plant out the closet to water, put back in. I have to transport them, or water them in my bedroom, neither is optimal. Plus they are always pitching leaves so I am having to remove/ clean those up. I don't feel that I actually pay much attention to the plants, jsut trying to get the soil right and the watering right.

With hydro the rez took care of itself. Didn't even have to think about it. If I heard a waterfall it was fine. I never checked pH, so that wasn't a constant thing for me. I would spend my time trying to make the plants happy. With soil I feel like I'm just trying to keep them alive.

That's not to mention mixing soil and keeping it around while it activates, I have 3 trashcans on the side of my house full of different soil type stuff. I only needed a few bottles for hydro, that fit snuggly in a shelf. And while making tea is fun, I can mix a new rez just as fast as mixing up a tea... only the rez doesn't need to brew for a day or two, then need to be moved to put into the plants, all while making a mess.

Don't get me wrong, I do enjoy soil. It's fun. But as for growing buds to smoke... it's just so much less work, with so much better results doing hydro, for me.

I mean I get at least double the yield in half the time for less than half the work. Soil does taste good though.



jojodancer10 said:


> Ok I figured out why my plants are turning yellow.to start, I put a top on my 4x4 table with 16 girls all in net pots the idea was to let the roots grow where they want.Now the problem. The table is full of a thick black slim on the table and roots.plan of attack. 1 break the trellis and pull it out.2 pull out each plant clean the roots wash by hand.3 pull out table and rez then clean very well 4.put table and rez back in tent5. Pull off all dead leaves on each plant then put them back in tent.6. Hope for the best.
> P.s. I'm starting week 3 and I have no help smh.
> Lesson learned


I think this is the best plan Jojo... just be carefull washing off the roots... they are fragile. But slimey roots ain't doing you any good, so you gotta clean them. And the trays like you said. I'm guessing there is light getting in the root zone. You can't have any light get where the water is, or slime can grow. Also your water temps might be a little high. And there might not be enough oxygen. So do what you said to help the situation, but you'll need to figure out why it started in the first place to make sure it don't happen again.

The plants should be fine... just stunted a little.

On a different note... I flipped out yesterday.  The white trash peoples' dogs were out chasing a neighbor down the street, barking like mad, and the protector in me snapped. I've been known to get a bit angry from time to time, but nothing sets me off like seeing other people hurt other people, especially when they are smaller or weaker. I go into protector man!!!! Pratically ran after the dogs chasing them back to their property. I chased them up to the door (which is a trip up here in the mountains, cuz the houses are set back from the road and you don't just walk onto peoples property here) yelling the whole time. "Fuck your fucking dogs" A girl comes to the open door talking about, just keep walking they won't do anything"

Fuck that!!! Keep your fucking dogs in your own fucking house!!! my voice was wavering and everything. It was something. Came back home and wife said the first neighbor I came to 'help' looked scarred shitless, lol. I guess some other neighbors were up for the day too... so now they know who I am. 

Crazy old man jig ftw.

Forgot to add this pic of babe and kitty for G.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think its a light leak jigs I think its the food because I used duck tape on the edges of the table so this is what I saw


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

Yikes.... that's no good. It's amazing your plants look so nice up top with that going on down below. Could light be getting in the rez, below the table? If not light, then I would think water temps are too high. You want the water to be below 72 f. Might want to throw some ice cubes in if it's too hot, or frozen 2 liters.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 14, 2013)

So I took all the plant and put them in that bath tub and fulled the tub with water to the rockwool and put an extra pump in it to move water around to help get this shit off my babies..its thick black and smells like the bottom of a gal of gh mico. I'm so pissed wright now I could kill ur neighbors dog jigs. And I'm doing all this by my self.I just made a new batch of food yesterday.I may have to trash it


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

Better to trash the food than the plants. Sounds like you got a good plan. Keep us posted. One thing to know, I've had some slime issues once on my roots. The plants turned out fine, just didn't get the yeild I was looking for. Catching it this early on should make it so things aren't too affected at the end.

And I wouldn't tell anyone if you did kill their dogs.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 14, 2013)

I feel like throwing a help me clean party!! But these ppl will smoke all my weed and leave!! So I'm now a one man cleaning party.but I still need to put on my daddy hat at 2:00 today


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

Times ticking. Get to it lol. And better to not have help with such a thing anyways... they would only mess something up. And smoke all your weed. haha


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2013)

I agree with jig about rez temps being a very likely source of your problem.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 14, 2013)

Damn guys my bloom food is not cheap oh well better to be safe I guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Damn guys my bloom food is not cheap oh well better to be safe I guess.


3 part GH and Floralicious is all u need IMO


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it a good/ bad idea to give tea two waterings in a row? I haven't done it, just wondering.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds cheaper than what I got for bloom food...xtream line @ 200$ each gal


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Sounds cheaper than what I got for bloom food...xtream line @ 200$ each gal


3 6 gal (grow micro and bloom) around $200 and will last a while (a yr or so?), but the bloom might run out a lil sooner since you use more of it.
I have used expensive things and always come back to GH.

I am using that on my outdoor right now


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Is it a good/ bad idea to give tea two waterings in a row? I haven't done it, just wondering.


It shouldnt hurt its organic gravy love, I usually throw leftovers around the house though to other plants in/outdoors.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 14, 2013)

Jig I believe it's every third watering going off memory from what whodat told me.


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2013)

so bout once a week with the tea then?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

I need a real keyboard for this reply lol will get to it!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I honestly do feel like soil is hmmm, maybe 5 times the work of hydro. I have to check every single day to see if anything needs watered. THey are all on different schedules for watering. I have to take each plant out the closet to water, put back in. I have to transport them, or water them in my bedroom, neither is optimal. Plus they are always pitching leaves so I am having to remove/ clean those up. I don't feel that I actually pay much attention to the plants, jsut trying to get the soil right and the watering right.
> 
> With hydro the rez took care of itself. Didn't even have to think about it. If I heard a waterfall it was fine. I never checked pH, so that wasn't a constant thing for me. I would spend my time trying to make the plants happy. With soil I feel like I'm just trying to keep them alive.
> 
> ...



Jig you gotta work smarter, not harder. 

All I do in soil is mix the batch, let it sit around, put plants in soil, water and tea when needed,,,,, harvest. 





jigfresh said:


> Is it a good/ bad idea to give tea two waterings in a row? I haven't done it, just wondering.


Should be fine considering your plants need some tlc anyway,,, be careful using old tea,,, let your nose guide you. 



Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> Jig I believe it's every third watering going off memory from what whodat told me.





mr west said:


> so bout once a week with the tea then?



All depends on circumstance, Iv done tea every single watering, none at all, and everything in between. In general in decent soil with plenty of root space once a week would show results.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 14, 2013)

Wont let me edit....

I also understand it may just not be your thing. We all got our preferred methods  Thats part of what makes growing awesome.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

here here whodat it is is it not


whodatnation said:


> Wont let me edit....
> 
> I also understand it may just not be your thing. We all got our preferred methods  Thats part of what makes growing awesome.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

my wife is going to like the baby with the cat she has been asking about her and wanted me to pull up a pic she is napping with my baby girl right now


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies fellas.

Doc, hope they had a good nap together. I love napping with my little H.

Here's her tiny little hands.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

yea they didn't stay up long


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2013)

They have a surprising grip!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2013)

i couldn't get over how sharp baby nails were. my pals baby girl near broke the skin lol


----------



## supchaka (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah you gotta keep the nails short, kids will usually scratch their own faces alot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

She loved it like I thought. She just started at a veterinarian office so of coarse we love animals and babies


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 15, 2013)

Baby scissor hands?


​


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2013)

They are sharp like razors, but thankfully they are weak and break a lot. It's a chore trying to cut them, specially since when she is sleeping I try to do other stuff, so we always do it when she's awake.

Plants are looking happy today after their tea. I picked up a 400w setup from a friend. Thanks. Will have 650w rockin soon.

Had a good day out yesterday at a RIU'rs house. Was a nice visit, and saw a really dope set up. It was the first stealth setup I've seen and one wouldn't know it was a grow till opening the cabinet. Not even loud. I was very impressed. Had some good food too. It's nice to meet folks who eat well. 

Smoked some nice herb too. Always love trying new stuff. Thanks again bro.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2013)

Jig, it was great to have you all over. We had a great time too and look forward to grtting together again. Hannah is awesome and was such an angel baby her entire visit. Glad you liked the setup and my play area.  Waiting for lights out today to try that 1k lamp out. . We will see how it looks tonight on that 600w digital ballast. 

Im liking the change up in herb myself. Nothing better than wake and bake and chores! Lol. Thanks again for driving out, we all had a great time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

i am kind of jealous i am lonely out here in the swamp. i moved and now i see the differance in knowing a couple good folks and none. the baby is looking just fine jig and yes the nails are sharp. in ATL,GA they put mitts on my boy. in LA they didnt do it for my girl.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas.
> 
> Doc, hope they had a good nap together. I love napping with my little H.
> 
> ...


Big Smile over here!!!!!!!!! So very cute!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jig yer nails look as long as mine lol.

I just cant find any clippers in my place, but toe ones.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it bad to use toe clippers on your fingers? never knew that.........lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't use clippers myself, only a nail file. Its more precise and I'm picky about my nails lol. Totally not kidding. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe you should apply that to your hair as well, mwahahahaha (you asked for that one!) Can't wait until little Hannah starts grabbing and pulling that mop of yours....tehe.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 17, 2013)

No waiting necessary. She grabs my hair now... Not too much pulling yet. She'll grab a handful with each hand and kinda swing her arms/ my head around. Its cute and pretty annoying.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 17, 2013)

I dont want athletes foot on my hands.
Not that I have that, but clippers are dirty and sit around, and who knows what bacteria are on footie ones?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

By golly Id like to use either one if I could find it lol I bite my fingernails, cant really do that with my toes though haha.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 18, 2013)

I can bite my toes but seems like my nails are tougher than my teeth :O Thats why i use a giant foot clipper for my fingers. People say nails get healthy by eating lots of veggies. BS!


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

I can also stick my toes in my gob, but I think I would rather not bite them gnarly mofos, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

hahahahah i got nothin. i can't work out if you guys are into yoga or the kamasutra. or both lol


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 18, 2013)

Was an elite gymnast in my early days


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Was an elite toe sucker in my days, lol......the more Muay Thai I do the stretchier I seem to get. I can rest my forehead on my knees no problem at all (but no, my back is not double jointed, )


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2013)

I can rest my forehead on my knees... I think its a skinny thing. Can't really sit cross legged on the floor though my legs don't really go that way. Side note one of my neighbors leaves for work at 430am and gets home round 6pm. That would suck.... Unless you hated being home.

anyways I used to cut my grandmas toenails when she was still here. It was a very bonding thing. Holy cow did she have some beauties. Really big lady in her 80s with diabetes.

the boys from the grocery were fired.

to dst and some guy.... Is the baby here yet?

edit: got real good autocorrect for the most part but it always leaves my as mu. Who is ever saying mu? Is that the correct spelling for moo?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 18, 2013)

Not yet! Waiting is killing me. Lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

No, but Mums at home now!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2013)

Mu is pronounced 'mew' and is a greek letter (uppercase *&#924;*, lowercase *&#956* primarily used in the lower case for academics as a variable designation. When I was in college we used it extensively in statistics.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

I cant find that on my keyboard


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2013)

its in symbols µ (use alt and type 0181 on your side key pad)
**here is a chart of international symbol codes http://www.forlang.wsu.edu/help/keyboards.asp


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2013)

µ½¼¶·¹¸.............the 600 has info for daaays..


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2013)

They say if u can stand up from sitting cross legged on the floor with out using ur hands u will have a long life lol. I have chewed my toe nails since i can remember lol.


----------



## c.doc (Sep 18, 2013)

can somebody tell me how to post my own questions on the site im very bad with computers ,,,sorry


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2013)

c.doc said:


> can somebody tell me how to post my own questions on the site im very bad with computers ,,,sorry


yeah man, go to forum and find a thread that is close to the subject matter and post new thread and ask away


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to riu. Let us know of you haven't figured it out.

wanna respond to the rest you but busy working and don't wanna type it all on the phone


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

mr west said:


> They say if u can stand up from sitting cross legged on the floor with out using ur hands u will have a long life lol.



Show of hand how many people just tried this lol Sounds good to me, now I can do all the crazy things Iv always wanted to and not worry about it! Thanks!


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2013)

sure did^^^ and dam near pulld something,for real..


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 18, 2013)

Hehe... just tried it. No problem.  I got good genes anyhow, my uncle is 94 I think, great grandpa lived to 98. Had a few centurions in the fam.

No way I could chomp my toenails though.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

I am set to blow up at 80; 65 if I do not stop smoking tobacco.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2013)

well in the uk they are pushing giving up backy by a campaign called stoptober, gonna get me an ecig and give it a go lol.
http://www.healthcare-connections.com/news/articles/2013/09/10/stoptober-2013-helping-you-to-quit-smoking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2013)

good luck man, it's not easy. you going to take up blunts full time or try n use the bongo more?


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2013)

Bit of both i think, supply permitting lmao, smoke more concentrates hehehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2013)

Haha that's the spirit man. Medibles!? Canna caps?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Canna caps sound good  I quit for several months then slightly picked it back up after being around my fukin peers again  I think taking to exercise has helped quite a bit for me,,, when I first started I was shocked at how quickly I ran out of breath. Im doing good since getting back to the country though 

They should have campaigns like that, except to help people all over smoke da dank


----------



## Javadog (Sep 19, 2013)

Tell them that it is actually "Nobtober" and that they owe you a knobber.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Blowjobs do deserve their own holiday.

"oh hun would you look at that its national blowjob day... I know how much you love holidays."


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2013)

I wasnt sure when java dog was going on about nobtober but now whodat embellished a bit it makes sense lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

BJ awareness month,,, just sayin.


mmmkay I'm done now!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

My nephew-in-law kid was born Alena Marley Mo****

She was stuck head halfway out while the doctor head was stuck up his ass for like 5hrs.
I hope she doesnt get any brain damage from that.
They ended up doing C-Section for some reason??

Morning folks


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

BTW malicious objects found on this page


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 19, 2013)

Lurking.... lurking....


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> BTW malicious objects found on this page


..and the club 600


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> ..and the club 600


[h=2]Infection Details[/h] 
URL:http://indianap.fankenbolg.com/2.jpgProcess:C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\f...Infection:URL:Mal


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Im not sure what the specifics of that means, hopefully someone can enlighten me further. Im sure it isn't good! What should we do? Im terrified.


----------



## c.doc (Sep 19, 2013)

thanks man needed that! when i have your attention im just about to put my reg fems into flower 120x120 secret jarden and was goin to put 2 60day lemon in with them would i get 10g off each i know its better on more light but its spare seeds and i tought why not try, the lights goin to be on anyway and thay are a small plant ,any toughts?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2013)

@c.doc You could definitely get 10g's off them plants. Like you said, it really depends on lights. Best thing to do is get their environment right. Get the right humidity, the right temps, lots of air moving around and you should be good. Then just give them some food every now and again. You doing soil I'm guessing.



whodatnation said:


> Im not sure what the specifics of that means, hopefully someone can enlighten me further. Im sure it isn't good! What should we do? Im terrified.


It just means Amanda671 is a spammer and has bad images. Not to worry. Just don't click on them, though they aren't links anyways.


----------



## c.doc (Sep 19, 2013)

the tent has 600watt and i was thinking about coco perlite mix the mix was sugested to me, but yes i was going to use soil allmix or just somthing from a garden center


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 19, 2013)

You guys are an good lot. lol play well off each others' humor. Still think putting you all in the same room would be dangerous. hahah

c.doc are you wanting to go soil or keep with the coco perlite?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> By golly Id like to use either one if I could find it lol I bite my fingernails, cant really do that with my toes though haha.


 my wife bites her toe nails


----------



## Javadog (Sep 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> BJ awareness month,,, just sayin.
> 
> 
> mmmkay I'm done now!



As I like to say: first things first

LOL!

JD


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2013)

BJ's for prostate health, 5x a week doctors orders lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

"My priorities as soon as I take office as the new president of the united states will be legalizing cannabis and soon after giving blowjobs their own holiday" ---- vote whodat.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess you'll be running under the green party. I'll vote to that.

Kyle Turley gave an interesting interview on highly questionable yesterday.

[youtube]4xKfrHzb9cs[/youtube]

edit: wife told me ESPN shot a documentary about the NFL concussion issue but the NFL told them to not do that.... So they pulled it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 20, 2013)

That's real talk right there. 

I had a stoned idea that we could model helmets after the way a rams skull works in protecting its brain from serious impacts.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I guess you'll be running under the green party. I'll vote to that.
> 
> Kyle Turley gave an interesting interview on highly questionable yesterday.
> 
> ...


Roseanne Barr is a pot toting candidate running for prez under the Green Party.
Ill vote for her.

She owns land in Hawaii and grow nuts or something .


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 20, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That's real talk right there.
> 
> I had a stoned idea that we could model helmets after the way a rams skull works in protecting its brain from serious impacts.


i have a special in the notes app on my phone labeled High Moment for such thoughts. Hahahah


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> That's real talk right there.
> 
> I had a stoned idea that we could model helmets after the way a rams skull works in protecting its brain from serious impacts.


Would you believe that it's not that they don't have helmets capable of diverting the forces that cause concussion but the players don't want to wear them because they look too big and aren't "cool". ** Of course there is an issue of who gets to make the dough off them as well.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 21, 2013)

They reduce the risk of a concussion but can't prevent entirely. But better to reduce the risk than to leave it at status quo.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2013)

It's a shame cuz I can't watch football anymore. Just can't stomach it. I can bear it till the first guy gets hurt and I think, "Why on earth am I watching this?" and I stop. Really sucks. NOt saying the NFL sucks, or the players, no ones fault really... just a shame of circumstances. I hope they can save football because I will really miss it when it's gone. Baseball is just so boring lol.

Can't wait to go hydro again. My soil plants ain't looking too good. I feel as though if I can keep them alive till harvest that will be a treat. Hopefully get a little bud in the process.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 21, 2013)

The thing is that creatures that can handle head-blows can
often do so because their brains are cased in a fluid sac.
(think Woodpecker)

Imagine a helmet that is about an inch thicker. Yes, this
will look odd. Now, if there was a viscous fluid in between 
this new surface and a smaller, closer fitting, skull cap, then
the result might be what we are thinking of.

It would weigh too much for comfort. I am not suggesting 
that this is a solution. It is an interesting problem.

Take care,

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 21, 2013)

I like me some hydro too man.  my only soil grows were my first couple. I'm not much for watching sports... fractured my spine in 3 places playing ball so maybe that's it. More of a project guy...lol Today is first day of 12/12! looking forward to a great December


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2013)

Spurs scored in the 93rd minute to win the match v cardiff. Top of the table, behind arsenal on goal differential. 

Hannah is getting bigger all the time. Growing out of clothes, and getting heavier to carry. She's a love.

My parollee buddy is coming out for his first visit. I'm excited. He's bringing a friend, it's cool he has friends now, that seem to be alright. I'm going to make sure today lol. I feel like a parent. It's his first trip out of LA county since he got out in March. Fuck I'm proud of him and how well he's doing. At this rate he'll be off parole in March. He 'can' get off with just one year if he's good and his agent approves. That would be great great great!

Also, the floor is done in the building. We have started moving furniture up there. Exciting times.

We're doing facetime with our friends in England right now. They are getting to see baby.  Gotta go.

Anyone else can skype / facetime us too if you wanna see for yourself.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2013)

It does sound like exciting times man!! Its gonna be crazy how fast she grows, thats why these clothes I packed are all like 18 month I think so they will fit . I really am gonna get this box to ya, its been sitting next to my TV since we moved into this house :facepalm:. 

Hope the visit with your buddy goes well, it does sound like he's doing well. 

Well offf to the store.

Peace


----------



## supchaka (Sep 22, 2013)

You can imagine the kinda shit I use facetime for eh? LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2013)

spurs and aresnal are going to be tough competition for all this season. man u are on the wain and city will have a wobble but i reckon ozil and arsenal will lift it this year.

sounds like life is just peachy for you n the family Jig!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jig there is Hempy style still to try, or just use chemical nutes in soil?
I failed at organic soil for sure


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2013)

If I'm gonna do chems, I'll do hydro for sure. Hempy is something... maybe for the future. I really need a good supply to let me experiment, and I'm running dry. Need another 14+ oz harvest. That would last me a year at least. 

I'm so sad about my little plants. they barely have any leaves left.  I hope I get a little bud for all the effort.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

I love hempy style...LOL Perlite is just so easy.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

Jig, 

I had a plant basically lose all its leaves during flower once and it still gave up some goods.  I doubt you are gonna see a big yield though without going with what you know best. We should do a holiday thingy... that would be fun.  Plus I will be restocked..LOL

~SG


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

You know,,, Im kind of excited to see the flooded tube back up,,, or just some good ol fashion Jig hydro. Im sorry soil didnt turn out to be your thing, but at least you can say youv really did try to make it work, bravo... maybe learned a thing or two that can add and apply to the rest of your growing knowledge.

One thing I will always be envious over in regards to hydro is veg time... Maybe, just maybe,,, I can find a way to veg synthetically and flower organically.


Big ups!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hempy really was easy for me, and I think the taste with chem ferts doing it was close or the same as the ones I did in soil, just lots bigger!!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Iv never done hempy, but Im gonna voice my opinion on it anyway lol I think a recirculating like he had (or my old one) is just about the easiest way to go in hydro.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> I love hempy style...LOL Perlite is just so easy.


I am doing my first true hempys and am seeing the strong 
growth that I was hoping to see.

....but I am still figuring out how best to deal with the runoff.

The problem is that when I water my hempys by just dumping some
water/nutes into the pots, as the fluid all runs right to the bottom.

So, I have been using my wand sprayer to spray the solution over
the surface of the perlite. I pump up the sprayer very hard, and it
does not take very long.

....but this makes for a pot that, once it starts to run-off, runs off
for a very, very long time.

As a result, unless I put all my buckets into a, possibly slanted, tray,
or I set up lines to take run off to some collection vessel, I am having 
to water my buckets one at a time....i.e. I always have watering to do!

Good stuff all the same....do have a thread BTW. :0)

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

I think hempy is the easiest grow method... but that is just my opinion. When I discovered it and then put it to use I was amazed and have never gone back. 

Jig told me about the chem taste... I dont ever taste that in mine. (and didnt in his) Maybe it is the volcano I use to vape? I do use final phase as a flushing agent the last week of flower to remove any nutrient build up in the medium... 

Maybe jig will chyme in... I wondered if the chem taste existed in my sour bubble for him??? never asked...LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

There was no real medium in his system, that takes out allot there. With a big enough res on a recirculating system (someone who knows what they're doing) could leave the system for possibly weeks at a time. Plus it gives you a WATERFALL! I also miss that about my old system,,, fukin soothing ass waterfall.

edit: Hmmm not to mention its probably gives more explosive growth as well. 
Have you tried both?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

JD,

It is ok for the water to go to bottom. Better to water quick as it sucks air into the medium and prevents rot. The medium will wick the water up throughout the bucket in the proper amount. Just make sure when you first transplant to wet the medium completely. Ive been growing hempy for about 5 years now exclusively. You can see in my system that I never move the plants. They just have drain lines attached to the bucket. Here is how I pack my bucket:

-Hole with elbow to barb connected and glued in place. (screen over the hole)
-hydroton on the bottom covering the screen covered hole/barb fitting
-line the whole bucket on top of hydroton with landscape fabric.
-fill with perlite
-done

The hydroton makes a rez in the bottom to hold the water. The barb allows me to hook tube to it and direct the buckets run-off. The landscape fabric is porous but keeps the perlite from plugging up my drain system. I go alternate feed-water and it happens every 2-3days as they dry out. However... you can safely water hempy any time without drowning the plants. Hope that helps...


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

Whodat,

I tried DWC and it is explosive growth. However... it was alot of work and equipment to change 20gl of water at a time and then deal with the water balance etc.. For me... it was not worth the work and cost. Perlite is 19$ per 3 cu ft bag and I dont even PH my water so I have no gear except a ppm meter to deal with and work maybe 3 hours a week on my grow tops. 

That is what is bad ass about growing. There are many ways to do it and I would say each person has to find what works best for them. Ive done alot of different methods and this is what worked for me in the end.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweet 

Do you ever have to replace the perlite? 

BTW when I did rdwc I went entire cycles without replacing all the water like nute companies recommend (I wonder why they would tell me to do that?) I would just top off the main res once a week with fresh water and nutes.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Just about finished on my second hempy grow. Like JD i also had work to do cause of waterings. Thats okay if you can. But if you dont have some kind of collecting the waste water it will be a hazzle. watering less just means salt buildup so cant skip the fence there  big plants aint good to move around. Oh and the dirty floor from water spills and breaking branches from moving. People do make functioning hempy systems but its not for me as a whole grow, maybe a few in the yard  Going back to recirculating dwc. Never had explosive growth like in dwc. And if temps are controlled i think it is the easiest, winter coming no problem with temp  Just my 2DKR.
lol SomeGuy we are opposite  But still awesome


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

yeah... I use new perlite most of the time. Sometimes I will wash the used stuff and mix it with new.... kinda depends. most of the time it just gets turned into the dirt in the veggi garden. I dont grow tons of plants though so the cost for me is low. 

Not sure about the rez water replacement. I always did it cuz thats what was recommended... After growing for a while I realized I probably just needed more gear to do a dwc correctly. Like a rez chiller and bigger pumps etc... Seemed like I was always fighting off problems once the root growth exploded. 

Now Ive gotten used to hempy buckets and I dont work much at them so I've gone lazy...Lol nutrient in---buds out...LOL


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

We are all good here  both of y'all made good points! Water temp is crucial! And I always went big on water/air pumps.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

Hydro, 

LOL, opposite but awesome is just fine.  I agree... the worst is getting a good way to deal with run-off. I have found that hempy rocks outdoors in this respect. My shed doesn't care about spills on the floor though so I am in luck...LOL. I am really small beans compared to a majority of growers here... I flower 4 plants in 5gl buckets in a 2'x3'x3' homemade super cabinet. It produces enough for me.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Great evening somehow. Where Jig at? Babysitting again? Will that kid ever grow up and take care of itself. LOL You know im kidding remember every precious moment and hang on to them. We were kids but one day we grew up and took off. I know my mom had a hard time  Have to get to bed. God aften til alle.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> JD,
> 
> It is ok for the water to go to bottom. <SNIP>. Hope that helps...


SG, I really appreciate your taking the time. 

*The barb allows me to hook tube to it and direct the buckets run-off.*

This is it. I kinda saw it coming...LOL...I glued short hoses into the holes,
but all I can do is stick them into 2 liter bottle to catch the run-off.

I am going to look into a collection system, but really would have wanted to 
start with my plants lifted at least a couple of inches. I really need some small
vertical run in order to do this right.



whodatnation said:


> I would just top off the main res once a week with fresh water and nutes.


As I am perusing the various methods of growing, I expect to try RDWC soon,
if not next, and I am sure that I will want to get away with just this level of
maintenance as well, in time. I will likely start taking all kinds of pH and PPM, 
and TDO readings. LOL, I have the meters. <;0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll have to look I to tdo readings again but from what I recall that instrument is expensive as woah.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

The TDO meter is nutso expensive.

I ordered a pH pen....a good one, but they sent a TDO instead.

I complained. Then I checked the price of what I received and 
how it might become something that I needed. I waited, got no
response, and bought another Blue Pen.

I am better tooled than skilled, but better a good start I suppose. :0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Oooooo man hahaha that's great! Hahhaha good score JD!

ps: the great jig and I use the same tri meter, so yeah, take that.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 25, 2013)

Love yous guys. I'm still here. Just been kinda overwhelmed as of late. Trying to get shit together. New grow coming soon... By end of Oct me thinks. Hope everyone is doing well. Just trying to not be stressed out these days : / Deep breath. Bong rip. Back to work. peace.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

We love you too bobo! I hope life smooths out some for you brother. Good to see ya around. 

Our buddy Jig is fine hes also just busy with life and such with a superstar baby 

HHB!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 25, 2013)

Superstar! LOL! Hannah is a great little bundle of joy... so damn cute. Just couldnt resist the superstar... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW85KbKYwYs


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> It does sound like exciting times man!! Its gonna be crazy how fast she grows, thats why these clothes I packed are all like 18 month I think so they will fit . I really am gonna get this box to ya, its been sitting next to my TV since we moved into this house :facepalm:.
> 
> Hope the visit with your buddy goes well, it does sound like he's doing well.
> 
> ...


You better hurry up with those 18 mo clothes haha... she's getting big fast. Pretty much out of all her stuff she was wearing before. Crazy how fast it happens.

Visit with my friend went great. He brought his best friend and I absolutely approved. I'm really excited about the direction he is heading in. They were talking about being roommates later on. Super stoked for him. Oh, and he's got his Xbox going and on the network and everything. Haha, he's like a normal guy... with a ankle bracelet thingy.



supchaka said:


> You can imagine the kinda shit I use facetime for eh? LOL


Dude seriously, I can't imagine a lot of things you would do with facetime. All of them hilarious and most make me blush. Hahaha... I would ask if you were joking, but I'm sure your not. Fun times in your house.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> spurs and aresnal are going to be tough competition for all this season. man u are on the wain and city will have a wobble but i reckon ozil and arsenal will lift it this year.
> 
> sounds like life is just peachy for you n the family Jig!


I'm hoping the spurs do it not just cuz their my side, but cuz I'd have a big vacation fund. haha.  Is newcastle gonna be flirting with the championship again?



SomeGuy said:


> Jig, We should do a holiday thingy... that would be fun.  Plus I will be restocked..LOL
> 
> ~SG


That would be fun to have a christmas bud swap. I should be nice and stocked by then too.



whodatnation said:


> You know,,, Im kind of excited to see the flooded tube back up,,, or just some good ol fashion Jig hydro. Im sorry soil didnt turn out to be your thing, but at least you can say youv really did try to make it work, bravo... maybe learned a thing or two that can add and apply to the rest of your growing knowledge.
> 
> One thing I will always be envious over in regards to hydro is veg time... Maybe, just maybe,,, I can find a way to veg synthetically and flower organically.


I think I feel the same as you about the whole fiasco. I'm glad I gave it a go, learned a lot. Learned what not to do a lot, haha. I'm positive I 'could' do soil well... but I 'could' do a lot of stuff in life. I 'could' get a 9 to 5 job too. Boooooo... haha. Anyways, yeah, soil and me aren't made for each other, at least not right now. I haven't written it off. I'm actually excited to try it again, and do it well. Just not now.

I'm stoked at the prospect of happy beautiful plants that are blowing up and having to be cut and trimmed back. I can see why soil peeps think us hydro folks are crazy pulling leaves... but shit. I could count the leaves on my soil girls. My hydro girls have thousands of leaves it seems. Just crazy plant matter everywhere. Fat stalks, fat buds, heavy yeilds, faster veg, faster flower, less work (in my world), cleaner, cheaper (if you're a tool like me). It's just a no brainer. Will miss the taste, and knowing I'm not using chemical fertilsers, but I will have to deal.

It will be awesome to have a super full closet with giant buds again. All the newbies will see why people think I can grow. hahaha. I swear I can grow... really... I can. lol



whodatnation said:


> Iv never done hempy, but Im gonna voice my opinion on it anyway lol I think a recirculating like he had (or my old one) is just about the easiest way to go in hydro.


I think it's the easiest way as well. I feel completely comforable leaving the setup for a week completely alone, even in flower. I did leave it alone for 14 days once. The door to the closet was never opened, and everything was fine... except the plants grew too much.



Javadog said:


> The problem is that when I water my hempys by just dumping some
> water/nutes into the pots, as the fluid all runs right to the bottom.
> 
> So, I have been using my wand sprayer to spray the solution over
> ...


That's a great idea JD. I honestly have wondered about that for a long time. Even with my soil I wonder about how moisture 'would' get to the plants in rain, just slowly getting things wet, not dumping on them. I like the sprayer Idea.

About your thread, you are welcome to post all the info you want right here. Or were you inviting me/ us to come check you out?



SomeGuy said:


> Jig told me about the chem taste... I dont ever taste that in mine. (and didnt in his) Maybe it is the volcano I use to vape? I do use final phase as a flushing agent the last week of flower to remove any nutrient build up in the medium...
> 
> Maybe jig will chyme in... I wondered if the chem taste existed in my sour bubble for him??? never asked...LOL


It's not so much a chem taste as an artificial taste. Like you said, not sure it comes out in the volcano.

Your stuff tasted about halfway between my hydro stuff and my soil stuff. Closet to the soil, but not all the way there.  Had a lovely smell/ taste. I miss the smoke. Was very lovely.



whodatnation said:


> There was no real medium in his system, that takes out allot there. With a big enough res on a recirculating system (someone who knows what they're doing) could leave the system for possibly weeks at a time. Plus it gives you a WATERFALL! I also miss that about my old system,,, fukin soothing ass waterfall.
> 
> edit: Hmmm not to mention its probably gives more explosive growth as well.
> Have you tried both?


HAha... again I agree, lol. I don't know if flooded tubes give more explosive growth than fast recirculating stuff, the under current or whatever, with the super water pumps blasting water all around buckets... but that stuff sounds intense to setup and maintain. The waterfall is the best part. Fucking soothing ass waterfall... yep.  I really really miss the waterfall. And it's right in the bedroom... really peaceful.



SomeGuy said:


> JD,
> 
> It is ok for the water to go to bottom. Better to water quick as it sucks air into the medium and prevents rot. The medium will wick the water up throughout the bucket in the proper amount. Just make sure when you first transplant to wet the medium completely. Ive been growing hempy for about 5 years now exclusively. You can see in my system that I never move the plants. They just have drain lines attached to the bucket. Here is how I pack my bucket:
> 
> ...


Sounds so cool. I don't know that i'll ever try it, but it sounds fascinating. And I'm not being sarcastic even if it sounds like it.



SomeGuy said:


> I tried DWC and it is explosive growth. However... it was alot of work and equipment to change 20gl of water at a time and then deal with the water balance etc.. For me... it was not worth the work and cost. Perlite is 19$ per 3 cu ft bag and I dont even PH my water so I have no gear except a ppm meter to deal with and work maybe 3 hours a week on my grow tops.


I don't use a PH meter. Nor a PPM meter. I might dump the rez twice during the whole grow, and when I do it, there is only about 2 gallons in the bottom of the thing. I only mix nutes once a week at the very most. More often every 10-14 days. The biggest thing I do with the rez is dump a few gallons in every few days. I do things very very simplified. I like spending my time working on the plants, training them and just loving them. 

And of course I love building the setups too.



whodatnation said:


> We are all good here  both of y'all made good points! Water temp is crucial! And I always went big on water/air pumps.


I've gone big on pretty much every piece of equipment I've bought. Overkill FTW!



HydroGp said:


> Great evening somehow. Where Jig at? Babysitting again? Will that kid ever grow up and take care of itself. LOL You know im kidding remember every precious moment and hang on to them. We were kids but one day we grew up and took off. I know my mom had a hard time  Have to get to bed. God aften til alle.


Parents in law are still visiting and I havne't had much computer time. Annoying to say the least. I miss you guys and My hands hurt from typing right now... would rather spread out all the words over a few posts... but there are still here till sunday, sigh, haha. They are helping a lot... just hard to have peeps in your house everyday all day. grrr.



Javadog said:


> As I am perusing the various methods of growing, I expect to try RDWC soon,
> if not next, and I am sure that I will want to get away with just this level of
> maintenance as well, in time. I will likely start taking all kinds of pH and PPM,
> and TDO readings. LOL, I have the meters. <;0)
> ...


You don't 'have' to make it complicated JD. You can, and might get better results, just make sure not to turn yourself off from DWC by making it too much work. (should take my own advice regaurding soil)



Javadog said:


> The TDO meter is nutso expensive.
> 
> I ordered a pH pen....a good one, but they sent a TDO instead.
> 
> ...


I love that story. Really awesome when things work out like that. Like, "Yeah... I'm just going to walk away quietly now."



whodatnation said:


> Oooooo man hahaha that's great! Hahhaha good score JD!
> 
> ps: the great jig and I use the same tri meter, so yeah, take that.


Ha, that trimeter of mine is under the deck collecting pine needles. The ph part broke, then I left it out in the rain a couple times. I'm so careless sometimes. Speaking of which... in the past 24 hours I have both dropped Hannah on her head, and clipped off the tip of her finger. Niether was anywhere near as bad as it sounds. More like bumped her head, and pinched her finger... but fuck me... I was not happy with myself to say to least. Like really really upset with myself.



Bobotrank said:


> Love yous guys. I'm still here. Just been kinda overwhelmed as of late. Trying to get shit together. New grow coming soon... By end of Oct me thinks. Hope everyone is doing well. Just trying to not be stressed out these days : / Deep breath. Bong rip. Back to work. peace.


Love you Bobo. I hope things get easier for you man. Good luck with the new grow. Let us know if we can help, or you can just vent.



whodatnation said:


> We love you too bobo! I hope life smooths out some for you brother. Good to see ya around.
> 
> Our buddy Jig is fine hes also just busy with life and such with a superstar baby
> 
> HHB!


Yep, like he said... just busy. I miss you guys but glad you are keeping the thread alive, and actually about growing for once. I like it. GOnna start a new journal when the new grow is here. So enjoy this one while you can.



SomeGuy said:


> Superstar! LOL! Hannah is a great little bundle of joy... so damn cute. Just couldnt resist the superstar...
> 
> [youtube]lW85KbKYwYs[/youtube]


I love Molly Shannon.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 25, 2013)

I kept wondering...where's jig. lol. Man don't worry and fret too much. Babies, kids in general are gonna get bumps and bruises. Just don't let her roll off the changing table like my mom did with me. Explains a lot huh? hahahah.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

First things first papa!

When you update, I see it.

JD


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2013)

When my youngest son was like 5 I left him in the "care" of his 18 year old brother. I dont remember for how long I was gone but they were fucking around and the little one took a dive into the dresser. Got 12 staples in the back of his head. Ohhh I was so fucking mad.

Random I know... I have so much more but that just popped into my head when I thought of child rearing. 

SHIT! I just remembered just last week the little fucker stuck a pair of tweezers into the wall outlet! He's almost 10! We dont have the little plug blockers anymore! He blew the breaker and melted the tweezers, said he didnt get zapped at all. Dont know how he didnt feel a thing! Another one of those so mad yet scared moments. Usually when my kids scare me through some way that could hurt them, I come unglued on them. Its a reaction I cant control, there is a .01 second where I assess their health and if we're not going to the hospital, its time for an earful!

So yeah... Im pretty sure he isnt gonna play with tweezers anymore.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

We survive things that we never imagined we could or would.

Along with Terror, goes Disgust....

I recall realizing, as I stood, holding a cloth under a stream of water,
worrying out the dookie with my fingertip, that I had "arrived".

Rage on loving father!

JD


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

Sometimes I am a bit slow, I only found out the other day when reading something what Heath Robinson actually is.....he was an illustrator and spawned the term - Heath Robinson Arrangement, which if you look in the Urban Dictionary means the following: 
Adj: An invention, machine or process that is makeshift, fragile, poorly engineered or overly elaborate.

William Heath Robinson (1872-1944) was a British Cartoonist well known for humourous illustrations of fantasical inventions involving large numbers of components, often in order to acheive a very simple purpose.
Eg) "My new customised mousetrap, made from the contents of a kitchen cupboard, string, sticky tape and old lawnmower parts was finally complete. It did look a bit Heath Robinson, but it might just work."

Just saying.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

the Japanese have gameshows devoted to the next step to heath robinson, rude goldberg machines. like a thousand + different processes usually to do something daft like boil ramen noodles. i love watching them.

[video=youtube_share;1kvdq8cRNBM]http://youtu.be/1kvdq8cRNBM[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 26, 2013)

Afternoon guys!!

Thats awesome info DST, and Don good find.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

Afternoon? It's only 9:30 am!!! haha. Ain't time zone fun?

It's still a bit early and I've already done a full days work. Fall officially showed up last night/ today. IT's cold and wet. Had to put everything away before it was ruined. Really need to get the walls up on the building. Grrrr...I lag.

Hope you are well TC... ain't seen you around much, but that is probably a good thing. Getting things done?

EDIT: Forgot to say. that video is epic! I loved mouse trap as a kid. Never actually played the game, just set it up and watch it go for hours. That's a super version for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

Man I've made smaller no where near as technical versions with marbles. Super fun dude. 

Looking forward to seeing you back on your hydro game bro


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Last time I left I remember you said the walls were up but got rained on? So im guessing you had to take them down and are putting it back up then? SOB!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry... the end walls on the outside of the attic still aren't up. Meaning the exterior siding. Last time there was no shingles on the roof... water got behind the drywall, had to air those out, along with the insulation. Alls well inside, just need to put up those walls soon. It's somewhat weather proof with the house wrap up... but not enough for all winter. 

I'm going out there now to try to get some work done. (he says)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

I rarely get past the smoke a bowl while I check everything out phase. Good luck!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I rarely get past the smoke a bowl while I check everything out phase. Good luck!


Measure Twice, Cut Once...
...Roll One, Smoke It

Rather like my Bro's variation on Stop, Drop, and Roll that
I posted some time back.

:0)

JD


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Haha stop drop and roll that shit up cuzzz its fiaaa!...... and then light it on fire.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, it was a sign on the wall at his work.

He added "What you're doing", "Everything", and "A Joint".

What we in the business world call a "process improvement" IMHO.

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello.fam update.. kens gdp is a slow grower but...wow she smells even in veg


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Sep 27, 2013)

Look luck with getting some work done on the building.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 27, 2013)

Why is it the girlfriend always treat you better than the wife..I think the party is over


----------



## Javadog (Sep 27, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Why is it the girlfriend always treat you better than the wife..I think the party is over


Ugh. Tough question. Ask me later. (not having a good night with wifey ;0)

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 27, 2013)

moonshine


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 27, 2013)

super sour by emeril


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well its 2am can't sleep so I'm up checking in on my girls and I must say this moonshine smells so damn good. My super sour looks good but no smell as of yet. Fight with the wife all the time maybe I should roll one and she will sound like wampwamp wamp. Anyway the dj moonshine mom is big so I'll flower her next.everything in the flower tint is sticky but nothing can stand up to the moonshine.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2013)

Digging the pic of Hannah with you in the BB t

Hows trix lad? She all routined up now?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2013)

I think it's usually both parties jojo, before the wedding there's a higher chance each party could mosey. After there is that sense of security so each party starts to take the other for granted, little by little. The most important thing you can do for a marriage is keep it fresh in your mind why you love her, especially when you start to question it. Just think of that look she gives you that puts a smile on you no matter when or where. When you do that you find yourself doing the little things that will put a smile on her! Above all talk about it, if your in a funk with things let her know long before it makes you do little things that will hurt her to make yourself feel better. Good honest communication and love on the tip of your tongue, that's the recipe for happiness mango!
Hope it gets better chum!
puff, puff, pass......


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2013)

Girlfriends like us better because they don't have to put up with our shit. We start acting up and they bounce for the week. We act like a dick to the wife, she still has to eat dinner with our stupid ass. lol

Not that I have any girlfriends.... so I wouldn't actually know... but yeah, I heard.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2013)

DST said:


> Digging the pic of Hannah with you in the BB t
> 
> Hows trix lad? She all routined up now?


I put the T on and thought I'll take a pic for D and co.

She is doing great. I've finally lost the facade... I'm a fucking emotional wreck now. Crying every 5 minutes because she is so beautiful. Choking me up right now just typing this. We are visiting the inlaws and their fam as well... there's a whole pack over there with her now... I scooted home for a fat bowl. Speaking of which,,,, hang on.

So yeah... we're all hanging out and I can barely keep myself composed. She is just growing every second and becoiming more aware by the minute. Mate you have no idea the wonder you are in for. It's the most amaazing thing I've ever experienced. like being kissed on my soul. Anyways, we got the coolest presents for our baby ever. The aunt got the coolest stuff. Nothing of note persay, just really thoughtfull collection. It was overwhelming. The love for our little one is overwhelming. I'm overwhelmed with my own feelings for her. It's so awesome.

Can't wait to go back and see her. Enough time on RIU now I think.  I sure do miss you guys though. This sitting typing as I'm doing now, this is me hanging out with you guys, and I don't like not doing it often. It's fullfilling to me. You guys are a big part of my life.

Thanks for being awesome peeps to share this all with.

Oh, and I didn't mention. We got the bill for the Nicu stay.    Not wanting to push the issue... I think the skies are more like so cals vs. the dams. <--- hope that makes sense.

WOOOOOOOOOTTTTTT.... . HHHHAAAAASSSSSHHHHHHHH    ___________------------------------


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 28, 2013)

One day I needed micro so I asked the wife to give me 20$ she was tripping about it so I asked the girlfriend she didn't skip a beat she gave me 100$. So when the plants were done dryed cured and ready the wife quickly had her hand out.....so I gave the girlfriend 300$.ijs.wife trip inbetween grows.smh as long as $ coming in its not a problem.so I see why the wife here


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I put the T on and thought I'll take a pic for D and co.
> 
> She is doing great. I've finally lost the facade... I'm a fucking emotional wreck now. Crying every 5 minutes because she is so beautiful. Choking me up right now just typing this. We are visiting the inlaws and their fam as well... there's a whole pack over there with her now... I scooted home for a fat bowl. Speaking of which,,,, hang on.
> 
> ...


Based on the excitment that is building up over here, as you say, I can only imagine what it will be like. Felt the litte yins foot poking away the other day, looks like he might have decent sized feet, and you know what they say about boys with big feet!!!!...yup, big shoes! Actually, when little boys are born, due to the hormones they have collected, they always have big willies by all accounts, which makes the Dad's very happy. These shrink though after a while...(what a bummer for the weee yin, "Dad, help, my willies shrinking!") or so I have been told.
Anyway, I think by the positiveness in the post, that the bill was not a massive one, or less than you thought, so this could be positive yesh?
[youtube]4lQ0CBcQxDQ[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2013)

No joke a friend of mine was born with elephantiasis of the balls. Had tenis ball sized sac lol.

and yeah. Its positive. 

glad you got to feel his foot good.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2013)

And I have to laugh at myself. Armed with a new phone and a baby to watch after I've become a news junkie. My Facebook feed has got to be annoying someone.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not happy with the xtream line bloom it turns my table and rez black even after a good cleaning 1 qeek later table and rez black again.think I will return to gh after this grow


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I'm not happy with the xtream line bloom it turns my table and rez black even after a good cleaning 1 qeek later table and rez black again.think I will return to gh after this grow


can you post a pic of the stuff you are usein?the xtrem stuff


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2838767 moonshine


even with the black tray etc...still looking great bro!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha yeah as long as the plants are green and bug free Im happy.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 2, 2013)

Started pumping co2 so I'm goin in on her. Smell.is omg


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

Plants still ticking along. Been 6 weeks of 12/12. The J-1 x GDP (?) and Plushberry x purp kush x gsog look to be the best performers, with the psycho killers right behind. The OG's are beautiful plants... best looking in the bunch I think, nice and healthy (ish) looking, just not the big buds I would hope for. Isn't that what OG kush is famous for though? The grape Kush plants needed WAAAAAYYY more N than they got. Just yellowed to nothing, and now they have basically no leaves. That's the strains. Can't wait to start another round. Think I'll pull stuff between 8-9 weeks 12/12, so less than two more weeks till the scissors get busted out.

Still thinking about it, but might hit up the cannibis cup in A-dam again this november. Anyone want to help fund the trip? 

Little baby is sleeping like a champ at night. Last night we put her down at 9:30, she only woke up at 2:00 and 5:30. WOOOT. I feel like a new man!

Been reading a book on meditation, really cool. Haven't learned any practices yet, just background so far, but I'm finding it really interesting. Really enjoying reading a ton more with baby to watch after. I need to start reading out loud more. I should read this out loud as I type.... ok, no that's confusing me. lol

peace crew.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

I think we need some pictures of these mythical flowering plants you speak of...  LOL! Do you clone your stuff or always make runs from seed?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

Neither. Done like 8 or 9 grows so far. 4 I bought clones in Hollywood. 1 I bought clones in Riverside. 3 I ran clones from a friend. And 2 have been seed runs.

I like buying clones. Well I like getting clones free, but either way, seeds take too long and you need to sex them. Not given up on them, but I prefer clones, like I prefer hydro.

Pics of the plants upcoming.



J wonder


OG Kush


Psycho Killer


Grape Kush


Plushberry Cross


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2013)

Did you get the Lemon Pledge pheno of Psycho Killer?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

I want to like my own post. 

The buds look better in pictures on the net than in person, how does that happen?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Haha IDK jig but they look dank!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Did you get the Lemon Pledge pheno of Psycho Killer?


Just checked. And... I'm not sure. Haha. One of them is definitely not. It smells sweet like rasberry candy. The other is hard to place for me. It could be lemon pledge. I asked wife what she thought, she said it _could_ be. She gave a good description and maybe one of the people who's had the pheno can tell if it's the same. She said it smelled of sage and citrus. I feel like there's a hint of chem type smell.

I'm gonna miss the smell of the soil plants.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha IDK jig but they look dank!


Yeah, they look super dank and frosty. It's just they are so Small. I don't think any plant will get an oz. I don't know if any of them will get me a half oz. I'm thinking my biggest plant will get 10 grams and I'll be lucky to get 1.5 oz for the whole harvest. That's why I talk bad about them. Not much smoke for planting these things and keeping them lit since what May I think.

Here's a pic of baby!!!! SHe's a chunky monkey. That's her half superman pose, she's a big fan of the full superman. The little one is growing, it's crazy.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 3, 2013)

great looking buds Jig!!! So glad you are loving fatherhood o much! Have agood one!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey hey hey! WOAH! Back up bro.... that avatar is just harsh. LOL, it's hard to like your post haha.

You have a good one too.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Haha shes saying "power to the people!" 
Damn bro since may? That is absurd! Maybe try some tga strains next grow, by far the fastest flowering genetics Iv come across,,, should give you a really quick turnaround so hopefully you dont run out of nugs. Shit I had a 3-d thats was harvested after only 6 weeks 12/12, and a spacebomb in hydro that was just about the same story. IDK just tossing that out there. 


Hey hydra did you get my pm reply about the soil?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2013)

Man they look very frosty and DANK. Even if the weight isn't there, I bet the smoke is gonna be really nice . 

That little girl sure is cute too! You guys got anything fun going on lately? Monday is my daughters Bday so we are having a little family party sunday.


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2013)

sweet nugs,but I feel ya one the low yield..very happy baby.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

That's awesome. How old is she now? 4, 3, I remember way back when she was born, well obviously not That well... hahahaha. Have a good time, I bet you won't be able to help it. Nothing on the calendar. We saw a friend for about 10 minutes in passing yesterday and that's the big event till next weekend my parents visit for the day. Just Saturday. It's the anniversary, or birthday of our baby who didn't make it. Will be 3 years this year. Your girl must be 4 then. Sometimes I have horrible memory for time. Ok all the time I have a horrible memory for time. Anyways, yeah, we are just stoked as anything to be sleeping most of the night.

Baby scratched herself overnight with her fingernail, she looks like a horror movie killer. It's just a red mark, but it's bad ass looking. Litttle killer hannah. Watch out! She'll cut you.

So stoked today. She's sleeping just to the left of the computer. Her bouncer on my desk, all bound up.

Been writing in my blog again, trying to finish a post today. And Mmmm mmm. I'm sipping on Limeade. An excellent source of vitamin C, you don't say.

OH YEAH, I built a fucking staircase the other day. We got home from taking in laws to the airport and wife said how one of our steps was dangerous. I guess she just likes to think out loud. I thought she was saying it for the 100th time because she REALLY wanted fixed right then. So being the man that I am, went inside, put down baby (gently), and walked outside grabbed a hammer and started pulling the whole set apart. Sunday consisted of tearing things down and going to Home Depot. (2) 2"x 12"x 8' and (2) 2"x 10"x 12', a pound of deck screws and 3 brackets. Monday I measured, planned, and cut the funky boards that hold the steps, are they called runners or something? Whatever. Tuesday I installed those boards and put in the steps. Still needs staining but it's awesome. We've needed that done for a couple years. Could have done it in a long day... wish I would have done that a couple years ago. I think I didn't have the confidence in my building skills then. No more. I am a confident man.

How's everything else TC? You haven't been on RIU much, just busy with the family? or just happened that way.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey hey hey! WOAH! Back up bro.... that avatar is just harsh. LOL, it's hard to like your post haha.
> 
> You have a good one too.


Went Dortmund for peace's sake^^

Oh LOL didnt even think about that.....to busy chanting OZIIIIIIL OZIIIIIL to myself in the mirror! ^^ Spurs do look good though, top 4 this year i think. It will be Arsenal(OFC) MAN city, then spurs and LP. Manu is looking so bad im not sure they will not be relegated. My fav team to watch though has been Cardiff, they are super fun to watch.

And yes Whodat i did, Ill be using that recipe on my next run!!!! cheers !


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

Jig,

Looks like good buds man! The plants could be bigger and I agree about your yield but you will still catch some great smoke from those. Let me know if you need clones, I would be happy to provide them free but need a couple weeks lead time to do it and cant do too many at once. 

Great to see you all yesterday too! Thanks so much!  Still no baby, we are both trying to be patient. Im at work but leaving here in a bit. I feel like it will probably be this weekend, but WTH do I know... LOL!

Take care man, and thanks for some pics.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 3, 2013)

moon sbing putting on weight.putting.the mom in the game next.and jig the xtream was for soil


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2013)

Jojo, seriously... I was wondering about that the other day. When you said it turned out black it had me thinking. Sorry guess I should have said something. Funny though that I knew that.

Buds are looking real fat and dense.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't think it was the genetics in your grow Jig, I would lay money that it was your home made soil. I would have suggested starting with some basic soil rather than going full speed into organics and trying to dial in your medium when you have never grown in it before, you can buy very good medium for next to nothing and without adding anything to it your plants will thrive. I can buy a 40litre (10 gallon) bag of soil for about 3 euro and that in itself is fine for veggin plants to green monsters, just throwing that out there, lol.....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2013)

The gals growing right now are in perlite and roots organics brand soil. That's it. Didn't mess with all that other stuff this round, still ended up blah. Its cool... I think I know what went wrong. When I do soil again it will be a new chapter. Not just trying to fix what I did wrong these two soil runs.

I honestly have a problem remembering to water them.... Totally not in my strengths. With my hydro if there is a waterfall sound then all is ok... Don't even need to open the closet.

and one more observation. Goes along with the watering thing a bit. I cut a couple pots with more perlite than the rest... Same the other way. The ones with the lighter soil grew 'faster' but because of my watering blunders suffered a lot more than the plants in the 'heavy' soil. The two with little perlite are the best for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2013)

WTF!!! First official Blowout. ie Shit blowing out the diaper from all directions. Dude seriously, what the fuck is that. How the hell you get shit all over your tummy and back and everything. Only peeps with kids would understand. I tried to imagine before this and my imagination failed miserably.

HAHAHAHA.... poopy little baby.

I took a pic, but I'll spare you guys.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

Wife says eewwwwwww! Dont take a picture of that! Lol. At least you were at home dude... Lol.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2013)

It is this sort of thing that inures us to the blows of life.

This sort of thing would have a "normal" person practically panicking.

A parent just get the towels and starts the clean up process.

Anyone who wants to watch is welcome to. Not many do, and less for long.

Whew! 

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 4, 2013)

My daughter went right in the bath tub anytime something like that happened. Hosed her off in there!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2013)

It's truly amazing how much can come out of them!


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2013)

just you wait jiggy my lad this is just the start of it. Least she didnt draw pretty pics with it all over the cot and give herself a fecal face mask lmao. Makes for much to laugh about in the future but I aint that cruel as to take pics lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

OH what fun to look forward to hehe. I think I am with Thundercat, straight in the bath for a hose down...either that or a quick spin cycle in the machine:shock just kidding!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

hahaha aw man thats gross.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2013)

Being a pet owner helped loads as did being a care assistant. You dont mind if the shit is from your own lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2013)

I have to agree that being a pet owner has helped. Got used to getting nasty poop on my hands, stepping in throwup. Tasting something only to figure out it's cat pee (that's fun). Plus cat shit stinks to high heaven, so baby's poop isn't so bad. It still doesn't really smell. I guess that's when she starts eating food instead of milk. What good times 

Wife shopping with babe. First extended time I've had at home since we brought Hannah home. Too bad I have to be working outside for the time. It's cold too. I am having fun though, no complaints. Getting the cat little box out-house finished up and putting up the end walls. I fianally figured out how I can do it by myself. Cut the big panels in half. I'll have an extra seem, but it's much easier to work with a 2'x5' board vs a 4'x5' board... up 12 feet on a ladder.... in the wind... on a hill.... by myself... with no shoes on.... in the snow... with one eye.... backwards.... drunk.

Ok... I got carried away. PEACE>>>>>>>>>>

Oh, had to laugh at something. My father in law asked if I had been smoking a lot lately. SHe asked why. He said "He's been posting funny things on Facebook lately"

What post are you referring too, wife asked.

"He made a post that said 'I love you, yeah you' "

Both me and my wife find it odd that he associates that post with smoking pot. I just fucking love you guys, that is all. High or not. And yes, I have been smoking a lot lately.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

And since when is loving someone "funny"? 
Cant have all these potheads wondering around society loving everyone, its just not normal.

And what the hell are you doing in the snow barefoot lol you must be high!


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2013)

I wanted to reply to that post on that site with "I love you too man" but thought better of it lol, just as well me thinks too lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

I knew he was talking to me  pfff lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2013)

Only pot smoking hippies love each other! lol Just goes to show you that everything is just perception, pure optics. 

I love you guys too, man!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

So jig what kind of nutes you gonna run in the hydro?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2013)

Probably stick with dutch master. Still have veg nutes left over from my first grow. Guess I didn't need a gallon on each a and b. Lol. I've had nothing but success really and don't see a reason to change.

I use their a and b base nutes, Silica and zone which is a tank conditioner. 4 bottles... 6 I guess for flower nutes. 6 bottles ain't too bad. For got ph down. 7 bottles.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought I already posted this... But I'm a big fan of the love fest in here tonight. You all are the best. Its nice to have such good friends.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

Knock all that lovin off you scoundrels! 

Yeah I say those nutes have worked well for you in the past.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> WTF!!! First official Blowout. ie Shit blowing out the diaper from all directions. Dude seriously, what the fuck is that. How the hell you get shit all over your tummy and back and everything. Only peeps with kids would understand. I tried to imagine before this and my imagination failed miserably.
> 
> HAHAHAHA.... poopy little baby.
> 
> I took a pic, but I'll spare you guys.


Whoa whoa whoa, you JUST had your first blowout? Oh man... you've gotten off easy. You're barely in the game, son! Wait until she starts eating solids.  She's cute as button btw, Jig.

Really enjoyed reading over the past few pages. Miss being on here... things have just been too crazy at my house lately, and with work, it's been hard. I'll be back at it soon enough... peace.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

I had to hang some cupboard doors the other day....my oh my was I cursing at those things like a cursing mofo. Sheesh, they were about to get ripped off and sent back when I decided to have a look at the instructions to see how I could sort that 1 inch gap between the doors, and funnily enough it took a few turns of a screwdriver and it was golden. N.B to self, read fukkin instructions you knit twit!
Hope the sides of the house went up ok mate...ffs, yer a better bob the builder than I'll ever be!


jigfresh said:


> I have to agree that being a pet owner has helped. Got used to getting nasty poop on my hands, stepping in throwup. Tasting something only to figure out it's cat pee (that's fun). Plus cat shit stinks to high heaven, so baby's poop isn't so bad. It still doesn't really smell. I guess that's when she starts eating food instead of milk. What good times
> 
> Wife shopping with babe. First extended time I've had at home since we brought Hannah home. Too bad I have to be working outside for the time. It's cold too. I am having fun though, no complaints. Getting the cat little box out-house finished up and putting up the end walls. I fianally figured out how I can do it by myself. Cut the big panels in half. I'll have an extra seem, but it's much easier to work with a 2'x5' board vs a 4'x5' board... up 12 feet on a ladder.... in the wind... on a hill.... by myself... with no shoes on.... in the snow... with one eye.... backwards.... drunk.
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 6, 2013)

I had to post this feel good jam here  felt proper.

[video=youtube;mP3YhOzb74k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP3YhOzb74k[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah it did. ^^^


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 9, 2013)

Took a peak at the girls and that damn grapefruit diesel gave me a headache.I guess that xtream line works


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking at your plants gave you a headache?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2013)

That made me laugh. 

I'm guessing the smell. lol

Nice song whodat. Good to see you bobo.

Hope everything is working out jojo.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 10, 2013)

Morning JIG!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2013)

Morning it is. Man our little girl did a number overnight. Woke up about 2 and decided that was it. We were all gonna be up all night long. It was something. Feeling just a bit tired today. Bless my wife she held her most the night.

plants look like they will be dead about the time I want to harvest, so that uh... Good I suppose. The og kush is a real winner getting a nice fat cola. Bummer that my phone takes beautiful pics but can't seem to upload then to riu. Will get that sorted.

hope you're having a good one tc.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2013)

And it snowed a little overnight.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

Ahhh. I remember first snow in the morning. We caught some rain down here and it got a little chilly, lol! We are off the the last nst in a bit which is really our pre checkin for tomorrow. Show starts at 8:30pm tomorrow. Hopefully we have a baby in the arms by sat! Woot!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 10, 2013)

Those nights sure can be rough man I feel for ya 100%. Maybe she will take it easy on you today . Thats crazy it snowed there, it seems to early for that, but I suppose its getting really close to time! Also crazy that is snowed in Cali before it snowed here, my wife will find that funny.

Things are well here, I'm just chillin with my daughter, I'm drinking coffee and reading on here, and she is watching scooby dooOooo! I got a few things to do today, we'll see what gets done lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2013)

Southern California even.

and some guy... Saturday is our sons "birthday".


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

Fate works in weird ways jig. That blows me away. Almost to coincidental.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 10, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Thats crazy it snowed there, it seems to early for that, but I suppose its getting really close to time! Also crazy that is snowed in Cali before it snowed here, my wife will find that funny.


 it's headed your way....and it looks nasty.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Oct 10, 2013)

It was 50 down here when I went in the jacuzzi last night... that was pretty awesome I must say, so much steam coming off the water! I came in after that planning to get high and watch Monsters University... I started it but it didnt seem very funny. I had my laptop and was too high to rub one out even, next thing I knew I woke up and it was 2am and Im still on the couch. Went and climbed into bed, no sleep meds. Havent done that in months, now I just need to keep working on it!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 10, 2013)

this food turned my roots table and rez black but damn it works.I found out its organic so now I'm trying to figure out how to run it in hydro without turning things black.I know I can cut the amount but by how much? 1/2 or 3/4


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Moms are over 3 feet tall so I plan on doing a lst and put then under the trellis with a total of 4 moms in a 4*4 tent my friend telling me that's to many so I told him to grow his own. If I don't flower the moms they will outgrow the tent.I did it b4


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Hope you guys have a good Saturday mate!!!

It's watch the bump time for us, should probably have my speedos ready for the hospital (a few birthing rooms have pools in them over here, maybe get lucky and manage a wee dip while I am there, lol)


jigfresh said:


> Southern California even.
> 
> and some guy... Saturday is our sons "birthday".


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2013)

My lady wanted a tub so bad. They are installing them next year at our hospital. A bit late if you ask me. I'm so excited for you I could spit. Its a shame I won't get to see your gal pregnant. They just glow. Ahhhhh.

we got our little ones first round of shots today. She won't be dying of measles like a bunch of poor kids in Pakistan. And no limp from polio. 

jojo... I checked their website and knew less when I was done then when I started. No idea about your question nut if ita doing good things for the plants then that's great.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you really wear a Speedo swimming? I mean you are European so it would fit.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeh man, banana hammocks is where it's at....lol.






actually, I don't wear speedos, but a lesson I learned at Super Tubes in South Africa probably should make me wera them. I also learned why all the Saffers wear speedos under their boardshorts....it's all to do with the blue bottle jelly fishes that get blown into shore when the wind is coming from a certain direction. Most people tend not to go swimming when the winds like that, but if you do, speedos are a must, because if you get a blue bottle round yer tadger, it ain't no fun.......I assue you! Explaining to the pharmacy is about as much fun as it gets.....

oh, and emailing you a pic of preggo wife now


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

It is pretty much forgotten just what a terrifying thing Polio was.

Imagine, you get a flu, then suddenly you are crippled.

Better living through Chemistry!

JD


----------



## ghb (Oct 11, 2013)

a friend of mine went to an indoor swimming centre in france, you know the ones with slides and wavepools etc, he had swimming shorts on like you would see 90% of people wearing when you go to those sorts of places.

turns out they don't allow "loose" shorts with string for elf an safety, he had to buy a pair of speedo style trunks out of a vending machine. he took 5 mins to decide that he wanted to go weeeeeeeeeeeee too much and bought them. 

personally i would have slapped the french cunts and walked out dry.



have a nice weekend jig, spend some quality time with the fam before finishing off the construction project next week lol. weather ok with you still, it has changed badly here the last couple of days.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 11, 2013)

Well I have to say I don't think I could wear a speedo. I do wear sliders under my board shorts though. More comfortable to me but then again I wore them for football (American) most of my life so that may explain it. Good luck with the end walls my friend. Snow already does seem a bit early but weather does its own thing. Cray thing is that the weather guy can be wrong 50% of the time and still keep his job. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah the shorts vs briefs discussion reminds me of a thought I have often about the way we (boys) dress. I always wanted to look good and fashionable and cool, my whole life. I always thought I was looking cool for the girls, cuz you know girls like cool guys right? I only got very recently like 3 years ago or less that I and probably most of us have never dressed the way girls would like to see us. We are really dressing for other guys. So the others guys think we are cool... Or at least don't think we are lame and laugh. That's my view on it at least.

my bet is most girls would prefer good looking guys like us (lol) to be in speedos vs the shorts. Still doesn't change my mind though. I could never do it. I don't even like shorts that aren't baggy. 

folks up this weekend. Snow is gone, building held up well during storm. Only a little left to do on the outside the place before it gets painted. Wife has been working in it and enjoying her new space.

chop soon.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree with you on the way guys dress. Personally I came to a realization in about 5th grade that I wasn't gonna dress for ANYONE but me. At that point I stopped caring what others thought of my clothes, or style, and only wore things that I thought were comfy, or looked good inspite of any ridicule I may have later received. 

Hope you guys have a nice weekend bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2013)

i'm with you thundercat, i couldn't care less what folk think about me or the way i dress. it's very liberating no!

great weekend all


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2013)

Cargos, tee shirts, and hoodies! 
I personally don't want to wear a shlong shrink wrap even under clothes. I'm sure my lady would laugh at me if I did wear a "banana hammock" lol 
Gawd, show off my spare tire and my saggy nutz too!? No thanks, no one wants to see that shit! hahahah


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes very liberating!! When I came to that realization it literally felt like a weight was lifted from me. 

As far as the speedo thing goes it certainly wouldn't be my first choice for swim wear, but I'd do it if that was the norm, like that water park. I'm not ashamed of my love handles, or my wang .


----------



## supchaka (Oct 11, 2013)

If I was forced to wear a speedo like at that water park mentioned, I would let one of my balls out of each side of the shorts cuz quite frankly there isnt room for everything inside the package.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2013)

I dressed really ghetto when I met my girl all of 20 yrs ago.
I have also since decided I dont care what ppl think, and express this to my kids.
They are still stuck in the fashion tornado....

Anyway come to find out my girl wants me to dress preppy, ya know LeTigre shirts etc...lol.
I thought she liked my style, otherwise y did she pick me anyway?
Seems girls wanna change us.

I have a shirt like that I never wear, and one day I did and her and her sister were complementing me all day, and it was weird.
Its back in the closet now for another yr or so now


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

They cant help but nudge, nudge...

"Physician, heal thyself" I tell them!

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2013)

Hahaha man the world isn't ready for me in Speedo's LOL. Not that I'm bothered I get nekkid at the drop of a hat. Its not a party unless there's been a kitchen crew naked shooting the shit. My gf usually complains but there's little to be done when I'm that state.

If only more girls would get in on it hahaha just kiddin.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2013)

Don't be kidding, lol

[video=youtube_share;Tc_dD_zhPE4]http://youtu.be/Tc_dD_zhPE4[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm not eve pressing play


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm not eve pressing play


Nope. Huh uh. Not Happening.

JD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2013)

i did it anyway. it was like when someone says don't press the big red button......

you know what. i actually quite like it haha. if they're comfy being big who gives a [email protected] the black guy got swag man. and some hella bitch titties  he's bringing it back 90's style i think I want a fat gold creole chain. reminds me of biggie smalls.

in days gone by those fat guys would have been the most affluent and sought out alpha's


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2013)

Ya, those folks are happy in their skin fo-sho. Wobblin those moobies with out shame! 
Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle.... lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 13, 2013)

I know this isn't the best picture with a hps but I'll take another one lights off.anyway what do you think about my save a crop run the smell is so good


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry I been absent guys. Those big guys are something else. I am not a fan of being mortally obese, but I am a fan of self confidence. And those guys were dripping with it. That's sexy, hahaha. But for real.

Chopping some sad plants in the next day or two. It's so sad in there. Even my mom yesterday said they looked 'sad'. Can't wait to get some good stuff going on. WOot.

Baby is growing and making herself more lovable all the time.

Jojo, the buds look alright, but like you said hard to tell in that light. I can see the trichs though... that's a good thing.

Not sure what else.... Dodgers are letting me down a bit. They are gonna need to step it up.

And if anyone is keeping track, my trip overseas is off. Gonna save up for another trip another time. :/


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2013)

Bah! not good news on ya trip jiggy. The princess is having problems with any heavy lifting which includes hatty lol so we gonna have to sort something out for November.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2013)

So I need some help again.

I had some tops outside with bud-rot maybe from Caterpillars, maybe from rain related humidity??

Anyway when they were inside drying I didnt have enough exhaust and started to smell funky.
I put exhaust on high opened the area up and put a big fan in for circulation.
Anyway now they are dry, and smell good..
Problem is lots of the buds are like petrified firm, ans under the scope some have what looks like cotton fibers or webs.
Is that dry-rot and or mold?

If this is mold and the it all has it, can I make oil from it, or will it still be toxic?

After 3 hrs trimming my throat is hella burning too.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 13, 2013)

BHO or QWISO are gonna kill pretty much anything that might be going on there! I wouldnt be worried about it personally.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2013)

I think it's mold you are seeing. I've had buds like that where the mold wasn't visable a couple weeks later. Not sure if it's safe or not to do stuff with. I made dry ice hash with those buds and it was nice hash. Can't say for certain anything you do with it is safe, but I would feel ok making hash with it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok thanx guys I am gonna buy the stuff to make BHO then I guess.
I have never done it b4
So heres what I think I need
Cans on butane, 2 Pyrex dishes (different sizes) and an extractor.

What else do I need?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2013)

That sucks about your trip overseas Jig, you guys could make a trip across the country . 

So I'm not gonna make a long post about it bass, but heres me 2 cents for what its worth as a heavy dabber  https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/706011-iso.html .


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

Bassman. If there was ever a person who shouldn't do bho its you bro. Would hat to read your post next week how you blew up the house with butane, or you no longer have lips cuz they burned off. Isopropyl alcohol is combustible enough, no need for anything even more dangerous. In my head at least.

plus ISO is cheaper and I think just as good a smoke if done right.

and tc... Was only gonna be me on the trip. Not sure what I'll do instead.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2013)

Solo trip to the midwest for a weekend, or a cannabis event in Michigan?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ok thanx guys I am gonna buy the stuff to make BHO then I guess.
> I have never done it b4
> So heres what I think I need
> Cans on butane, 2 Pyrex dishes (different sizes) and an extractor.
> ...


uhm, medical insurance. I agree with Jig. BE. CAREFUL. BASSMAN. 

Bobo, over and out.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

GEE Thanx for the moral support guys!!
J/K but seriously iso is as good, but isnt it harder to evap the iso since its a liquid by nature and not a gas?

Either way Ill be doing this in my backyard, esp after my girls nephew blew himself up evappng next to the water heater!!

Ill be doing it whatever it is I do sober as well,as I realize how accident prone I am lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 14, 2013)

Bass, gonna give u my 2cents...

i am setup to do bho and have done only small personal runs with it. I have been thinking recently that i will probably not make it anymore. Butane is soooo much more volatile that 99% iso. Iso makes just as good erl without near as much danger. It is hard to support something when people are blowing themselves and those around them just to get high. I have a problem with it because it is disrespectful of other people to put them in danger for personal good time. 

Personally i think dry ice hash is the way to go. Downt get much easier or safer imo. . Whatever you decide just make sure you have thought it out really well.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Bass, gonna give u my 2cents...
> 
> i am setup to do bho and have done only small personal runs with it. I have been thinking recently that i will probably not make it anymore. Butane is soooo much more volatile that 99% iso. Iso makes just as good erl without near as much danger. It is hard to support something when people are blowing themselves and those around them just to get high. I have a problem with it because it is disrespectful of other people to put them in danger for personal good time.
> 
> Personally i think dry ice hash is the way to go. Downt get much easier or safer imo. . Whatever you decide just make sure you have thought it out really well.


The only reason I am doing this is to save my outdoor grow, by killing the mold spores or filtering them out.
It has to be an end product that is marketable as well though.

We dont have 99% ISO here btw either, I think 93% or 97% is the best I cant get.

Just looked and _*91%*_ is what we have here, unless someone knows a place to buy it??


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey SomeGuy... anything exciting happen recently?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 14, 2013)

91% works great, its all I can get anymore and all i have used for the last 4 months. I've tried 99%, and I've tried 95% everclear, and they both worked great, but are harder to find and or cost more then 91% ISO.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> 91% works great, its all I can get anymore and all i have used for the last 4 months. I've tried 99%, and I've tried 95% everclear, and they both worked great, but are harder to find and or cost more then 91% ISO.


Hey I found a chemical warehouse 20 miles from me that carries 99% iso.

Is it worth the drive and extra expense to go with the 99% over the 91%?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't think so. I think you'd be hard pressed to tell a difference if you ran 91% vs 99%. Would be negligible. It would be like adding octane booster to the scion... it's not gonna start winning any races.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

J1 x GDP (?) Getting cut down today me thinks. 8 weeks today. Think it looks ready? I do. The other plants aren't quite there. The OG Kush and Psycho Killer look to have a couple weeks left. All white pistils.

View attachment 2857667View attachment 2857669


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2013)

Are you gonna smoke all 3 joints at once jig? Lolol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2013)

ok today starts week 8 on my save a crop.so I'm thinking about another 2-3 weeks what do you guys think? Thc is all milky and 1-2 amber .for those that are saying dude that's messed up well I started to chop all of them but why? Lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2013)

Moms are next jigs what are the mix rate of your soil to perlite


----------



## supchaka (Oct 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2857916View attachment 2857917View attachment 2857917View attachment 2857923ok today starts week 8 on my save a crop.so I'm thinking about another 2-3 weeks what do you guys think? Thc is all milky and 1-2 amber .for those that are saying dude that's messed up well I started to chop all of them but why? Lol


At a glance they dont look ready but if the trics are all milky at least, thats all that matters. As for perlite to soil ratio I do about 25% perlite.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah @ supvhaka I was thinking the same.another 3 weeks and then flush


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2013)

Something like that. Maybe 2 weeks then flush. Looks good.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks guys and a special thanks to supchaka


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2013)

Man, pinche Dodgers! lol
That's alright I would have felt bad for them if they got swept. They handled the Cards pretty well last time they matched up, I just hope my Cards shake off the funk from tonight. Jon Jay was playing like he was baked, putting around with no motivation. Someone must have switched him some indica lol j/k


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2013)

those are going to be three pretty big ass j's jiggy


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

The pics make it look bigger. The top 'cola' is smaller than my thumb. And I don't have big hands.

cowboy... Theme fightin words haha. At least there are two friends now that will be happy to see the cards on the w.s. I have a buddy Chris who is a fan as well. Personally I feel like the dodgers are gonna remember how to hit and will demolish the rest of the games. And they are gonna tear through the sox on our way to the first championship since 88. We haven't even gone to the world series since then. While the loathsome giants have won what 2 championships in the past two years. Really makes me sick. I hate the giants. We need to remind them who the good new York defectors are.

you Brits would enjoy the story of the dodgers and giants I suspect.

I truly believe this to be the year of the teams I support. I didn't think about it but even my old favorite car is probably gonna win NASCAR. The #20. Just has the wrong driver in it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hey SomeGuy... anything exciting happen recently?


Yes! I only announced it in my journal though huh! Lol. So here it is...

my son neil was born Sunday at 2:17 am. 8lb 11oz

we brought him home yesterday early evening. He is awesome.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2013)

what an awesome little dude!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

He's a good looking little buddy.  I'm really glad you guys didn't have an ugly baby... would have been tough hanging out. haha


----------



## supchaka (Oct 15, 2013)

I find 95% of other peoples kids ugly... One of my kids wasnt too pretty looking either... LOL he was 2 weeks early so his skin was all baggy and he was a little hairier than he should have been. He grew into himself though  Oh my daughter looked like a turtle for a short while too.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

Lol.... they all grew up ok. That's funny. I'm stoked out little one isn't as ugly as she was just coming out. Purple little alien she was. A good friend of mine had a baby recently and the things is ugly as sin. haha... can never think of a nice thing to say.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Lol.... they all grew up ok. That's funny. I'm stoked out little one isn't as ugly as she was just coming out. Purple little alien she was. A good friend of mine had a baby recently and the things is ugly as sin. haha... can never think of a nice thing to say.


...."oh, how precious" works well.


cof


----------



## supchaka (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh you know what I hate is when people try and make you hold their kid. And its usually the ugly ones that I dont wanna look at in the first place. If I wanna hold your kid I'll ask, dont throw the little sleestak in my arms like I wanted it! I have a few people in particular that tried to pawn their kid on me and I was straight up like, I'm good for now thanks, maybe later! LOL I'm such a dick.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

Good tip cof. I'm sure will come in handy one of these days.

And chaka, I've not been offered any kids like that, but I have turned down peoples weed. Like, no thanks, I'm good right now. And a minute later smoke someone elses stuff.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am not offered kid to hold often, but am offered weed.

I almost always turn away other ppls weed though lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2013)

Woot grats on the new baby boy Man!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't remember if I told you guys. The security company from the grocery incident sent me a $300 gift card.  I can't help but feeling like I could have gotten a lot more... but I am truly ok with it. I wasn't looking for any money, so 300 free is cool. Flights to Ohio are $289. Woot!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes! I only announced it in my journal though huh! Lol. So here it is...
> 
> my son neil was born Sunday at 2:17 am. 8lb 11oz
> 
> we brought him home yesterday early evening. He is awesome.


Wow. Congrats!

Sleep when you can.

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 15, 2013)

Which part of OH would that put you in?


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

i thought flights to the Dam where like 7-fiddy? and there you are off to Ohio......lol. wtf dude. j/k.

And I was a real ugly babba by all accounts, so not expecting too much in the looks department with oor wee yin. Bored waiting already! And no point telling me to enjoy my sleep, as I cannot seem to sleep either.


jigfresh said:


> Don't remember if I told you guys. The security company from the grocery incident sent me a $300 gift card.  I can't help but feeling like I could have gotten a lot more... but I am truly ok with it. I wasn't looking for any money, so 300 free is cool. Flights to Ohio are $289. Woot!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't a boy dream. Sheesh. I have fun on orbitz. Saudi Arabia is only $850, Iceland just $820, expensive as fuck to go to Pakistan. $280 gets me to Cleveland or canton I don't know. Its all the same price.

then I got the guitar center catalog and the harbor freight deal listings... Might need some new gear lol.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Can't a boy dream. Sheesh. I have fun on orbitz. Saudi Arabia is only $850, Iceland just $820, expensive as fuck to go to Pakistan. $280 gets me to Cleveland or canton I don't know. Its all the same price.
> 
> then I got the guitar center catalog and the harbor freight deal listings... Might need some new gear lol.


I bought the best miter saw harbor freight had a couple weeks ago. It was a compound slider for $139. It was quite important for cutting the 2x12's for the stairs in a single cut, was the only reason I bought it actually as I already have a saw but it doesnt slide. Anyways, I still havent done the stairs yet, but they're all cut and clamped together in the garage while they dry some more. So I need a finish nailer for the stairs 16ga and I only have an 18 so we're talking about that and its like $50 at harbor freight too. Being the cheap fuckers we are, we returned the saw and just said it was shitty, although it served my purpose just fine, then I had money for the nailer! Its like free tool rentals! Yeah we're scummy like that. She said she'd buy me the saw again later and I said honestly if it isnt the $600 Dewalt I really dont need it.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

We 'rent' air conditioners.  Amazing too, because it turns out to be free in the end.

A little scumbag never hurt anyone. We don't hurt anyone, just leave a little slime in our tracks haha.

If you lived closer you coulda used my fancy finish nailer. It is getting sad watching the framing nailer get all the action.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2013)

Some HF tools are total crap and I mean CRAP!!

But they do have some decent shiz there too.

I bought a heat gun and it exploded fire out the front and damn near burned the place down on its 1st use 15 min in.

The Brad nailer I got from them 5 yrs ago still works fine though, go figure.

From Thumper talk forum....

_I have always used a heat gun on the Yamaha plastic. The little white dots on the enders go away if you can get the plastic hot enough. 

I bought a Harbor freight heat gun for this purpose. It was 10 bucks and did a fine job. Twice.

The third was the charm. I plugged it in and turned it on. Flames shot out of it. Flames. I ripped it out of the wall and tossed it in the street. The neighbor saw me. He did not miss a beat..."Roland, did'nt know you were out here. Have you ever changed an XR 50 throttle cable...."


Anyway, I am open to any suggestions on what I shoudl replace thsi piece of Flaming, Chinese crap with. I sure cant wait to buy some mor elow-cost items from harbor freight...... 



So it isnt just me with the HF heatgun it seems _


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2013)

I got a heatgun from there, the ceramic outlet piece broke after a year or so. Other than that it has been solid, still works too. I used it for roasting coffee beans many times too! Are you sure you didn't just have some dust bunnies in there that caught on fire? Not to say their crap might not catch fire either lol
I got a cheap ass angle grinder there that has proven to be pretty descent too. I got a small pancake air compressor that was like 75 bucks and a total pile of crap. Their stuff is a crap shoot me thinks.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I got a heatgun from there, the ceramic outlet piece broke after a year or so. Other than that it has been solid, still works too. I used it for roasting coffee beans many times too! Are you sure you didn't just have some dust bunnies in there that caught on fire? Not to say their crap might not catch fire either lol
> I got a cheap ass angle grinder there that has proven to be pretty descent too. I got a small pancake air compressor that was like 75 bucks and a total pile of crap. Their stuff is a crap shoot me thinks.


Mine was brand new right out the wrapper.
I got a bad one, and didnt even take it back, just decided never to buy electric tools from them again.
They have lots of stuff I still buy...zip ties...tarps..nail guns and other compressed air tools etc.

I agree about it being a crapshoot lol.

I bought 2 DMMs and both didnt work too I forgot. They gave me my money back so no biggie


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

So a heat gun shot flames out of it... what's the problem? Were they not hot enough? Just kidding. That's wild bassman. I will carefully chose what I get from there from now on. Usually it's stuff like $8 shovels or gloves, flashlights.

I'm about to put the final piece of siding on the building and it's kinda sad. My big project has come to an end (well there will always be more to do on it, but it's weather proof now). I will be glad when it's completely finished, but I now have a glimpse of the hole it will leave.

ALso, I have to laugh at myself. During the final bit of pregnancy and during birth and the tine that followed, both me and my wife agreed we couldn't understand how anyone had more than one child on purpose. Why would they subject themselves to all that more than one time. It's only been 10 weeks with little girl here and I already understand. I don't want another one yet, but in about 3 -5 years we are both going to wish we had another little baby to raise. She's so cute and I love her so much. It's cool.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2013)

I raised 2 sons by my self, it was hard and I had moments where I wondered if I was doing anything right (even recently) but it has been the most rewarding thing I have ever done! Just remember the wife will be fertile, like supremely fertile for quite a while after birth, and nothing wrong with stacking them up 

Oh yea, pinche Dodgers! lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 16, 2013)

Bassman long time boss how u been? Hope everything is cool on your end.I got a shit load of xtream bloom line and ran it in hydro damn near lost the crop...wiser now goin to put the moms in coco core perlite mix on the damn table then drip feed I'll post a pic everyday I see something new that makes me say humm xtream not that bad lol it was free.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 16, 2013)

Almost done and my girlfriends best friend sent me this.I think she knew what she was doing...something to make me say hummm


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2013)

I wanna see the top half!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2013)

It's a trap! lol
Nice ass!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Jojo all is good on my end except for some moldy budz!!

I agree that it might be a trap, girls are like that...unless u have a girl that is down with 3-ways??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 16, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes! I only announced it in my journal though huh! Lol. So here it is...
> 
> my son neil was born Sunday at 2:17 am. 8lb 11oz
> 
> we brought him home yesterday early evening. He is awesome.


 Congratulations dude, got me excited now. 20 weeks to go


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah I think its a trap to guys but damn that butt looks tight lol anyway back to the grow room I go! Thinking about making room for this rambo kush just to see what it can do


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 17, 2013)

Seems like forever for the white hairs to turn brown.only in week 9 two more to go then flush


----------



## SupaM (Oct 17, 2013)

OMG! Jig, you and chaka had me in tears a couple pages back....straight comedians! Sup, everybody! ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2013)

We try to keep it light around here.,,welcome welcome.

jojo... That would definitely make me say hmmmmm. I should stop there.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

Posting as requested fae Jiggles, all quiet on the Western front.......


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2013)

What about my front?? lol Nothings quiet roundhere, sept when she is sleeping and or at nursery. Fantastic news someguy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 18, 2013)

Jiggles niiiiice D. Keeping it light? Was it dark? That was terrible sorry. I'm in need of a joint. This Friday workday is for the birds. Good to hear all you child rearing cats are doin well. Well minus the not sleeping bit. That's the part if struggle with if I were y'all. Jojo that's damn sure a trap. Cray ass women. Tell your chic maybe you'll get brownie points and get to have that booty too. 

be easy fellas


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;4F4qzPbcFiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F4qzPbcFiA[/video]




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0CqQdnmHk0


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol jig one mind say go for it the other mind say run! But damn I know its tight. Anyway I had this idea of a mini ebb& flow system that can fit in a fishtank.I looked all over and couldn't find one so I built one.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2013)

my new mini ebb& flow system that fits inside my 55gal fishtank that is covered with mylar and a 4 foot 4 bulb t5


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

Make sure to paint or cover the bottom part with tape. You don't want any light getting at the roots.

Good to see you around whodat. Been missing you.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2013)

She been wrapped with ducktape.no more rushing to put clones in the veg room


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2013)

I didn't tell my girl friend about her best friend and the picture she sent me so how about I come home from work and my girlfriend brought her home with her... ohshit is the only thing I could think of. What I got myself into.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2013)

That would be pretty killer if that's what happens!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hope she go home tonight if not I'll be up late watching tv winkwink


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 18, 2013)

Someone's gonna get themselves in trouble.

Baby, why's the TV so loud???


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

and change that channel!!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well she spent the night guys...what a night.I was up watching tv and the girlfriend said she couldn't sleep she came down stairs to watch tv.then her friend came to.wow what a night.and it was tight


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Well she spent the night guys...what a night.I was up watching tv and the girlfriend said she couldn't sleep she came down stairs to watch tv.then her friend came to.wow what a night.and it was tight


just like you knew it would be.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Dirty Dog! 
High Five!
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2013)

I truly appreciate your choice of subject cowboy. I'm seriously crushed right now. Hope our league represents well though.

took the honey bee out of the closet yesterday. She smells so nice. I'll post pics later.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't be rubbing it in man, not my style bro! I hear ya, that was rough. Plus I used be a Dodgers fan when I was young a la Tommy Lasorda and Kirk Gibson, because my Dad was a fan. We used to go to the minor league games in Albuquerque when they had the Dukes. My great aunt made me a Cards fan, she was a nun and used to always say "don't forget to root for St. Louis" as her convent was there. I guess I took her recommendation, since she passed I feel like it's a connection to her. I don't think she knew just how much she meant to me, I wish we had been closer because she was an amazing person!
Honey Bee huh?! Sounds nice!


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2013)

honeybee is sounding good,i just got a 100% germ on the 12 I put down...hunting for a few gems.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Well she spent the night guys...what a night.I was up watching tv and the girlfriend said she couldn't sleep she came down stairs to watch tv.then her friend came to.wow what a night.and it was tight


Aw fuck.....in like Flint. 

My life sucks. Ugh.

Happy for you Jo!

JD


----------



## supchaka (Oct 19, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Well she spent the night guys...what a night.I was up watching tv and the girlfriend said she couldn't sleep she came down stairs to watch tv.then her friend came to.wow what a night.and it was tight


Hey I posted a picture of my adventures...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey guys how is everyones night . anyhow took a look at the girls and I'm like hey why y'all not smelling like u use to? So I took a look into the buds and still see clear thc...I'll give her another week or two.has anyone else had this happen to them...as th weeks go on so does the smell?


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2013)

most strains start to really stink as they ripen, it really is strain dependant though because i have had plants that stink in veg.

maybe it's all that pussy on your breath lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ghb its good to know my riu friends know me well lol


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> most strains start to really stink as they ripen, it really is strain dependant though because i have had plants that stink in veg.
> 
> maybe it's all that pussy on your breath lol



Anything Iv run with cheese in it always stinks,,, even the beans! Ok not the beans.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2013)

Speaking of pussy, I had some amazing sex with the drunken wife last night. You know its good when they dont even get out of bed after and just go to sleep naked... at least I like to think it was me and not so much the alcohol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 20, 2013)

My girl friend told me today that there will be no one on one sessions with her friend lol why not bae ..because I know she want u! Lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2013)

Seems like that could get sticky...... hopefully for you! lol
I would think that knowing that she may not let it go down again. It won't be better without her anyway, right now you got the best of both worlds. 
cheers mang!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 22, 2013)

In week 9 of fliwer with moonshine and grapefruit I'll post pic tonight


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2013)

grapefruit


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2013)

moonshine


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2013)

A few amber more milky than anything. 1-2 clear .thinking about another week or two then flush.so chime in guys


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2013)

Jojo... I'd say you are right on. About a week more... maybe two if you have things going on and your busy. I like when they just start turning amber like now. I'd wait a week about and cut em down.

What are the hairs like? It's hard to tell in the pics. Looks like the moonshine has some red hairs on it now? is the other still all white hairs? That's another piece of the puzzle for me.



colocowboy said:


> I can't be rubbing it in man, not my style bro! I hear ya, that was rough. Plus I used be a Dodgers fan when I was young a la Tommy Lasorda and Kirk Gibson, because my Dad was a fan. We used to go to the minor league games in Albuquerque when they had the Dukes. My great aunt made me a Cards fan, she was a nun and used to always say "don't forget to root for St. Louis" as her convent was there. I guess I took her recommendation, since she passed I feel like it's a connection to her. I don't think she knew just how much she meant to me, I wish we had been closer because she was an amazing person!
> Honey Bee huh?! Sounds nice!


My grandma was my best friend... she was also a sports fan. Dodgers and Lakers. I think the LA kings too, but she knew I didn't like hockey. I don't think she did either. She would call me when the games were on, ask me if I was watching. Real good memories you stirred up. I miss her very much and think she would just be thrilled that Magic was a part owner of the Dodgers now. I totally know what you mean about a connection with her. I love feeling even the slightest bit connected to her. She was cool. It was a blessing because I moved to LA for a girl, but ended up becoming best friends with my grandma instead. We spent just about every sunday together. Was great. I'd go shopping for them, clean stuff, hang out, and my favorite was cutting her toenails. Sounds funny to say it, but it was great. She was diabetic and really fat (lol... she was) and so being nice to her feet was really special as they never really got touched at all (i don't imagine). It would usually cost her a couple hundred or something to get done at a medical place. So I saved her money too.

On her death bed, in the hospital, two days after christmas was the last time I saw her. I cut her nails then. It made her real happy. After that me and my wife rubbed her legs for about 15 minutes, and we left. It was the last time I saw her. She died later that night.

I did see her again I suppose. We went to her funeral in Lousianna. I honestly have to laugh. Part of me it hurts... but most of me just has to laugh. Those folks in the backwoods of North west lousianna made my grandma look like a damn clown. Hair all crazy, bright ass lipstick, blush, etc etc. I saw her and almost spit. These people hadn't seen this woman I loved with all my heart in maybe 15 years, and they make her look like she has NEVER looked in any of the time I had ever known her. And I was 28 at the time. And then they talked about her. LOL.... they didn't know her. They didn't know her at all. I wasn't mad about it... I just felt bad for them that they didn't get to know the coolest lady I ever knew.

Oh, and to cap the trip out there off, at the funeral I got a guilt trip from my aunt for never calling. 

Thinking about knowing my grandma, I also had a special relationship with grandpa too. I spoke at his funeral, and I think everyone listening thought I was on drugs. I kept talking about this guy who I enjoyed so much, and everyone was probably thinking... "are you talking about the asshole I think you are" hahaha. I got his sense of humor or something.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes jigs the others have white hairs still smh


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning jig!!!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 24, 2013)

My granny raised me, and was my hero too, Jig. Thanks for sharing....took me back. ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

Grannies are the best. Glad to bring some good feelings back. My grandma gave 'neck hugs'. I could go for a neck hug about now. 

Going to chop the rest of my plants today... and I heard from the LED guy. I think that is going to happen.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

My Gran just turned 91, her voice couldn't be any higher pitched, she is and always has been as thin as a rake. She seems to shrink on a constant basis and has never been a cuddly touchy feely type, lol. I think she's had about a million heart attacks in the last year or so, but just seems to keep going. She was a bit bummed that the Ickle yin wasn't born on her birthday, that would have been cool. I call her Big G!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

What up Big G! lol... Grannies are the best.

So the final numbers are rolling in. 3 plants dried and weighed. Not one has broke 5 grams. I got about 12 grams from the 3 plants. WOOT... 3 joints on the way.

The Grape Kush I smoked last night was strait FIRE. I honestly thought I would get too high from one little hit. Was almost worried. Can't wait to try the rest.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The Grape Kush I smoked last night was strait FIRE. I honestly thought I would get too high from one little hit. Was almost worried. Can't wait to try the rest.


First world problems


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> What up Big G! lol... Grannies are the best.
> 
> So the final numbers are rolling in. 3 plants dried and weighed. Not one has broke 5 grams. I got about 12 grams from the 3 plants. WOOT... 3 joints on the way.
> 
> The Grape Kush I smoked last night was strait FIRE. I honestly thought I would get too high from one little hit. Was almost worried. Can't wait to try the rest.



Woah! wow Jig. I mean, great to get some super fire nugs.. sucks to get 5g from 3plants though brotha! I am gonna be stoked to see you do some hydro again. After this Saturday im halfway... only another 5wks to go! End of November is looking to make a great December.  Wishing you all well up there! We are gonna have to get together in December before my in-laws show up for the holidays.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 24, 2013)

Checked my notes from 5 years ago when I was growing in dirt....water 2x a week feed 1 time a week and done!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

1st world probs shit man that cracked me up.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 25, 2013)

The last couple of pages have been a rollercoaster. Women, grandparents and plants. Love it. Jig are you going to use that LED for side lighting? I'm tryna think how that's gonna work with the tubes.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm hoping I can hang the thing sideways. Anyone have a guess or know if that us possible with led's?


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 25, 2013)

Seems like I've seen people do that when I was looking into LEDs. The real question is how do you side light in vert? The backside?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool... I'll take that as positive.  No side lighting, it's just the light. It will be on the sides as it will be vertical. My plants are against the wall, so there is no behind them. Just gonna mount them back to back at an angle. Should be great! Hopefully.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 25, 2013)

I've heard bad things about that company though.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

Which company cowboy?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 25, 2013)

Hydro Grow, they cost plenty and there are grows with them out there. I was told the customer service is sketchy. 
http://www.hydrogrowled.com/Led-Grow-Lights.htm


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

I imagine the customer service at most of these places is shit. Peeps think, "Why don't I start a company?" And they probably don't even realize that customer service is about the most important aspect of a business, even when they are out of business.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Im trusting grow companies less and less everyday.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Oct 25, 2013)

It's a business like any other and they are just trying to sell you products as the consumer you have to educate yourself.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

They're all run by potheads. And potheads are unreliable. I think it's a big reason it's still illegal. We can't get our shit together because we are all stoned. And not to say we aren't productive (example my building)... but we sure as hell aren't organized as a whole. It's a shame, but I don't see an answer... other than a bunch of us sobering up and taking care of business. Of course then we'd probably be all assholes like the rest of the big business men out there.

Separate thought.

I have never had a good answer to where and when I would travel if I had a time machine. I think I'd want to go back maybe 400 years and be in the southwest USA.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 25, 2013)

Id go a few hundred back and head to the Norcal area, before all the douches take over Its so beautiful on the cali coasts, its just the people that mainly ruin it.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Id go back and buy apple stock lol 
IDK Iv never really had to answer that, I gotta think about it!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 25, 2013)

Perhaps look up some major gold veins in cali and set up shop next to them, use THAT money to invest in Google, Microsoft and apple. You'd be king of the world......


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

^^^ That's wtf I'm talking about.

Google just hit $1,000 a share.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> They're all run by potheads. And potheads are unreliable. I think it's a big reason it's still illegal. We can't get our shit together because we are all stoned. And not to say we aren't productive (example my building)... *but we sure as hell aren't organized as a whole*. It's a shame, but I don't see an answer... other than a bunch of us sobering up and taking care of business. Of course then we'd probably be all assholes like the rest of the big business men out there.
> 
> Separate thought.
> 
> I have never had a good answer to where and when I would travel if I had a time machine. I think I'd want to go back maybe 400 years and be in the southwest USA.


LMAO....aw fuck, <raises hand>

I am "scruffy" minded, but this has benefited me as well, in life.

The problem you guys are referring to was the focus of the book
"The E Myth". The trouble is that people start a business because
they like doing what that business offers, and they are good at it,
but they do not realize that they are not allowed to be technicians,
that they have to be entrepreneurs first.

"I love to cook, so I am starting a catering company" This sort of thing.

JD


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2013)

Mini DST>>>>


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

Look he already has his little fist balled up, ready for action  Wow man, beautiful.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2013)

that's him got his 50-50 muay thai stance down to a tee


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2013)

put a mic in his hand!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 25, 2013)

He's beautiful, D! Congrats to you and your family! ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, seems like we been waiting forever! Congratulations my good man!
I'm so happy for you and mum! It's funny my best friends are scattered around the world but I feel blessed to be a part of your life experience! 
A fine young lad from a great fella!
Cheers!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

I feel the same cowboy. So glad to be a part of all the excitement. Thanks for dropping in mate. I'm so thrilled for you and wish I was there with you. When I saw his picture I screamed out. That is the most beautiful baby I've ever seen. Wife was none too pleased with that... but wow man. That is a truly beautiful little boy. Bring him up right and I might let him meet my daughter.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

That would be a fia cross.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2013)

Grats buddy he is a great looking Kid!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

It's official. I'm picking up the LED's tomorrow. Talked to the man on the phone and he sounds like a good guy. Looking forward to getting things rolling.

Pulled the last plant out the closet today and turned everything off. It's so quiet in here without that fan going. All the buds are in jars and I'll be bringing them with me on my trip to finish drying and curing. The final OG kush... the runt that I didn't think would survive... was the best out the bunch. Frosty like a MOFO and pretty big yeild. Might have got 9 grams off her. WOOOOOT.

No more tiny grows!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 25, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> No more tiny grows!!!



I'll toke to that!


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahh the boy looks grand D, well chuffed for you and the mrs. Jig you take micro farming to the next level lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok took a sample of the moon post pic of her trimed


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

You missed a spot, lol

Awesome job jojo.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 26, 2013)

One top of many lol next run is moms lol going to be fun


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Jojo... I'd say you are right on. About a week more... maybe two if you have things going on and your busy. I like when they just start turning amber like now. I'd wait a week about and cut em down.
> 
> What are the hairs like? It's hard to tell in the pics. Looks like the moonshine has some red hairs on it now? is the other still all white hairs? That's another piece of the puzzle for me.
> 
> ...


Hey Jig my G=ma wasnt into sports
She died about 2 weeks before my younger daughter was born.
We made her middle name Mercedes in honor of her though.
She was the best person who was ever in my life growing up.
She died just over 13 yrs ago when I was 27.
I will miss her always, and still think of her several times a week.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

Was your grandma Mexican or something. Mercedes is a different name. My grandmas shortened name was leta. She had an odd name. From the south. I bet out grandmas are hanging out yo there laughing at all us kids.

and bro... For real don't beat yourself up. Just don't do it. You did that pup good. You're a good dad. We all make choices we wish we could have back... Nut you don't know what happened to princess. She loved you and you loved her and you tried to treat her good. There's nothing else. She's up keeping grandma company.

you little doggy wouldn't want you upset and your kids don't like seeing you down. Lifes good. Your kids are still alive. Wife still with you... And a whole slew of dudes online love you.

now if you could just have a drama free harvest.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words folks. Mum and bas are doing great. Sleeping is interesting but managing to get some in here and there. We had the kraamzorg round today (service you get in The Netherlands for the first 8 days). She was here from 10-5pm and even let the wife and I go for a nap while she looked after babs. It's so cool having someone there who knows her shit (literally, she knows about shit too, lol). When I went for a nap I woke up and was like 3 gallons of drool on my pillow, felt like I'd been sleeping for hours, jumped up thinking, best go help the kraamzorg women and the wife says to me "what you up too?"...I replied that I was getting up, and she announces I have only been sleeping for 10 minutes, lol....too weird, deepest sleep ever
On a positive note, joints are mashing me up, well, I've had 1 today so lets call it, "The Joint" has been mashing me up!
Chief on, slainte, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so cuffed for you. Ah man little bambino in the house now. And you have your lovely wife back. Maybe make friends with the koormzorf see if she'll come round another week, haha

thanks for keeping us updated. Wife has been asking so you've put me at ease as well. 

say hi to baby for me. Can't wait to hold the little dude.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

Thats a pretty cool service. I don't know how my wife would have felt about it, especially with the grow in the house, but cool!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh yeah. I met with the man today... Got two big ass led panels in the car. They are maybe 3' x 1'. I'm looking forward to setting thing up and trying them out.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice, that should be a fun experiment!


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2013)

the kraamzorg women did comment on the greenhouse, but just smiled Hopefully over the next week we can get the hang of things, going smoothly so far tonight, fed and snoozing for the next few hours.

I emailed the dude about the LED panels but never heard back from him.....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

Will email you. Lots of exciting bits.

I'm so stoked about your current adventure. Such a dif experience than us. We didn't get babe to ourselves for a week. Anything surprising yet. toooo funny about the 10 minutes sleep. I totally know what you mean.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so cuffed for you.


You know....this works.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Oh yeah. I met with the man today... Got two big ass led panels in the car. They are maybe 3' x 1'. I'm looking forward to setting thing up and trying them out.


Id suggest finding a way to grow hydro with those lights! Soil plants in LED use even less water so in your case I don't even know what that would equate to... a plant that actually creates water?! I am jealous though! Whats the draw on them?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

I think its 300w. Somewhere in the box it says 3w and there are 4 'lights' in each fixture. Each 'light' has 25 diodes... So yeah I guess 300. Lol... I spelled guess wrong on my phone and it suggested "gayness". LOL... It just auto finished it when I typed it. This has got to be a bug. I will see if I can upload a picture.

edit... A picture of the light. Not of gayness.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey gang. Just dropping in... I think it's the longest I've never looked at RIU in since I started. Just wanted to say congrats to DST... welcome to the club, brosef. It's a great place to be. Jig and everyone else, hope you guys are doing well, too. I've had to ride the wave so to speak, and have been working my ass off while there's been work to get. Planning on firing the lab back up in another month or two. Have really missed growing and being in the loop with everyone. Back to normal soon enough. Peace.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey hey bobo. Good to see you. Was just talking about you Friday with my wife. She asked who said happy healthy baby. I hope things are going alright. Sounds busy around there.

I'm up in Monterey right now enjoying the cool moist air. Have to laugh when I come to humid environments as my hair looks a homeless persons. (no jokes about how it always looks that way). Its usually fine in the desert but here its all greasy and stringy and I just look nasty. Homeless jig comin at you.

so the led lights. First impression HOLY SHIT they are BRIGHT!!!!! I faced the thing away from me and turned on half the lights. It hurt my eyes for the second it was on. It is truly amazing how bright these things are. I can't imagine two of them 100% on. It might be too bright... Is there such a thing.

I'll take some pretty pictures to share with you guys. Will hook up the PC at some point to upload them.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Bobo, nice to see you back around!

There is such a thing as too bright, I didn't think so but there is and they can totally burn your ladies! 
There were some people on here using some led panels that were too bright not that long ago, that company has since folded I think. I could have swore that swagbag had some of those, I think they were called spectra or something like that.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

Well here's to hoping I got the Goldie locks light... Not too bright not too dim... Just right.

wtf is the point of that story anyways. Is the point that if one is too picky one will be eaten by bears? Is the moral not to break into peoples houses to eat their food? And why on earth did a family of bears make themselves porridge and then take off out the house? Something isn't adding up here.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2013)

those germans and their fairy tales, they all involve death of some description, they used to like their children scared i suppose lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

Seriously... Not even quick deaths... You get eaten by wild animals or cooked alive or sometimes eaten by wold animals posing as dear relatives. Fuck me I would have been a wreck growing up with all them stories.

damn sinterclaus had me scared as anything just last year and I'm somewhat grown.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

lmao^^^ No, it doesn't add up at all!


They didnt tell the part about how its was realized that a little white girl had gone missing, and the entire family of bears being "put down". Moral of the story, dont eat a little white girl if your a family of bears.


Wait did they really eat her? I cant remember lol thats fuked up... Totally unfair. A friend and I (kids) broke into our other friends house and ate a bunch of their food lol Yes we were high so frankly it didnt matter what temp it was. He said they were confused as to where the snacks went after we told him about it lmao He goes "ohhh so thats what happened, fukin assholes" 
Glad we didnt get eaten


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

I would say that makes no sense... But me and a friend broke into the other duplex he was connected to. There were no tenants at the time. For whatever reason we pulled the stopper on the sinks and peed in them. Can't really say why, but there you go. Some other friends and I also broke into a closed down bank, where one of my friends pooped inside. Don't ask because I don't know. I stole about 250 keys from the place. Was funny skating home with my pockets bulging with keys. I think they were the old safety deposit keys.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

This Goldie Locks stuff is too funny.

And Jig thanx for the kind words bro.

And my G-ma is German lol.
I cant remember the story, but her dad really loved that brand car or something,
Only think was even though spelled "Mercedes" it was mispronounced as "Mersa-deez"


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I would say that makes no sense... But me and a friend broke into the other duplex he was connected to. There were no tenants at the time. For whatever reason we pulled the stopper on the sinks and peed in them. Can't really say why, but there you go. Some other friends and I also broke into a closed down bank, where one of my friends pooped inside. Don't ask because I don't know. I stole about 250 keys from the place. Was funny skating home with my pockets bulging with keys. I think they were the old safety deposit keys.



lol I was a pooper too... not sure why... Gots a handful poop stories lol, but never took it far enough to actually have a handful!


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2013)

He was a bit yellow today, but has only lost about .6 of a kilo since birth which they said was good. The breast feeding hasn't been giving him enough so it's been quite ruff. But we are getting a pump in tomorrow to create some extra, and until then he get's a little bit of formula after being on the breasticuses for 20 minutes. If he's still yellow tomorrow we go to the Hospital to get it seen to, but the kraamzorg lady and the midwife who also came round said they thought he should be ok. Basically he is so small he's just trying to build up his fat reserves as he is a skinny little dingetje. My middle finger is about as thick as his leg, lol...

Anyway, going to take some pics and post things about cannabis just to keep me sane...well, I'll see if I am able to after having a jegoint.



jigfresh said:


> Will email you. Lots of exciting bits.
> 
> I'm so stoked about your current adventure. Such a dif experience than us. We didn't get babe to ourselves for a week. Anything surprising yet. toooo funny about the 10 minutes sleep. I totally know what you mean.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks so much for keeping me/ us posted. Means the world to me. Our little girl was a bit yellow... Was why we had the Led's on her. Skinny buddy hehe. Hell plump up soon. We got a butterball over here chunky little legs are squishy and have funny rolls on them

oh man... We had the poop mess for the ages yesterday. She had filled her daiper and then some. It had run down her entire leg. She was wearing a long thing with booties attached so the poo had collected in the foot. I almost barfed it was so nasty. We tossed the outfit and luckily didn't get any poo on the car. The car seat though is stained.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2013)

What an image, poop collecting in yer shoe!!! Poor wee thing Oh man, I had shit on his socks yesterday (oops, sorry little geez) I discovered them still on the chair in his room today, it was all up his back as well, was quite a blow out, lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2013)

I was a plumber for 10 years and the worst shit I have ever seen was from my sons diaper explosions such as is being elaborated here! lol


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2013)

haha, now who would have thought such little things produced what they do.

anyway, to show you I have not gone baby bat crazy, a pic of a flower...... with a pwretty wittle wadybird on the leaf (I was doing really well there, lol.)


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2013)

I love talking about shit lol, that is all.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 27, 2013)

I need help my grow room is out of control.babies not done but moms are ready to play in the 3 quarter.can someone babysit?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ps lambo kush is in flower and I didn't take a clone is it to late?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I need help my grow room is out of control.babies not done but moms are ready to play in the 3 quarter.can someone babysit?


I'm on my way over jojo. Wait... I don't know where I'm going lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2013)

DST maybe he needs a lil light to get the natural vit D or whatever happens, supposed to help with slight jaundice I have heard.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

[youtube]CGyEd0aKWZE[/youtube]Not sure why... but leaving my house makes me love life so much. I'm so excited about the future right now. It's like everything is falling into place. I'm 34, but I feel like a teenager with my whole life ahead of me. Can't pay for a feeling like this.Props to all. We're all pieces of a really pretty puzzle.And the broncos are gonna win the super bowl.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2013)

he just needed some extra food, he's good now. So when they don't get enough food they become quite inactive. This also means they don't pooh and widdle like they should, so this can be transferred into the skin colour some how...but holy moly, 5 poos at one sitting this morning, lmfao (and when the kraamzorg lady had arrived!) - good boy!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]CGyEd0aKWZE[/youtube]Not sure why... but leaving my house makes me love life so much. I'm so excited about the future right now. It's like everything is falling into place. I'm 34, but I feel like a teenager with my whole life ahead of me. Can't pay for a feeling like this.Props to all. We're all pieces of a really pretty puzzle.And the broncos are gonna win the super bowl.


It def seems like The Steelers arent gonna get to the bowl this yr thats for sure...

I envy your optimal outlook JIG!
Still looking for the right sativa to make me feel excited and giddy focused positive etc...all while not causing me the anxiety I am prone to.
I am looking for a strain called Green Ribbon that supposedly is all of this.


DST said:


> he just needed some extra food, he's good now. So when they don't get enough food they become quite inactive. This also means they don't pooh and widdle like they should, so this can be transferred into the skin colour some how...but holy moly, 5 poos at one sitting this morning, lmfao (and when the kraamzorg lady had arrived!) - good boy!


Glad to hear it D, appetites in kids goes up and down and thats normal I have found.
Even teens go through a slow eating phase sometimes which is hard to believe lol, but they make up for it and then some in a few weeks!


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

have you tried vaping bass? I don't get the heart flutter when I vape but get it off nearly all strains when I smoke. vaping is like getting high without all the negativity that goes along with it, I still love to smoke though


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

ghb said:


> have you tried vaping bass? I don't get the heart flutter when I vape but get it off nearly all strains when I smoke. vaping is like getting high without all the negativity that goes along with it, I still love to smoke though


I have never vaped, seems like vapes are expensive unless u get a cheapo that isnt reliable.
What vape would u recommend on an extreme budget?

Yeah heart flutter is a problem for me with HBP and anxiety problems (several types)


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a volcano and a magic flight launch box, I would recommend both but not if you are on a budget. they are more an investment and will pay for themselves in the long term with savings on lighters, papers and tobacco (if that's your thing). the health benefits are why you would buy one in reality. they take getting used to but once you have acquired the taste and learned how to use them properly they are amazing machines. I notice the longer I bloom a strain for the less negative effects I get from it.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm about to buy my first vaporizer as well. They have a nice one for just over a $100 at my local headshop. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is my recommendation, you will wind up buying several units before you get the one that makes you happy or you give up so don't go by price point alone. The Silver Surfer is better but add a bill.
[video=youtube_share;bHcir0kv6xM]http://youtu.be/bHcir0kv6xM[/video]


----------



## MedScientist (Oct 28, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Wassap jig!
> Sounds like alot of babies getting bread on the forum !


I am almost AFRAID to post HERE! Seems EVERYONE got pregnant!

WooHoo! Stopped by to read your Journal, till I noticed it was 126 PAGES! So I have been reading backwards to catch-up. Some Pretty FUNNY $hit at times, I will probably keep going?



DST said:


> He was a bit yellow today, but has only lost about .6 of a kilo since birth which they said was good. The breast feeding hasn't been giving him enough so it's been quite ruff. But we are getting a pump in tomorrow to create some extra, and until then he get's a little bit of formula after being on the breasticuses for 20 minutes.


Same thing happened when My Son was born. After buying the Pump, we discovered my wifey was just not putting out Much milk, so we HAD to add formula. He QUICKLY gained weight and is currently above average in Every way... I bet all Dads think that about their kids?

Well jiggy fresh, I want to get back to reading, I cant wait to see when Your little cutie was born... shhhhh, dont ruin it for me!

Peace and LOVE to ALL (past-present-future)


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

Have fun amigo. We like to talk about all kinds of stuff in here.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok fam I tried my tester moonshine well my brother and I.shit put us on our ass.but the funny thing is after 4 hits shit started to move around me.10 min latter I start seeing shit.wtf yeah jigs this moon is wright time to cut the rest.my poor brother was talking to the neighbors cat like it was a real person smh no more moonshine for him


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 28, 2013)

And yes I'm letting the girlfriend and her best friend smoke it next lol I got some babyoil for both of them winkwink


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

Damn man... that sounds like my kinda smoke right there. Get them gals out the closet to make room for the moms.Is your guys search button on this page all weird with colors and shit?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's the light.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 28, 2013)

sweet!
What's a pair of those run?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

No idea. ha I would guess like $400 - 500 or so?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

U got em free Jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

I got them as part of an agreement.  Really to test them... keep a journal and show people what I can do with them. I'm hoping to do big things this grow anyways, and now it would help a company out to do a good job, make their lights look good.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got them as part of an agreement.  Really to test them... keep a journal and show people what I can do with them. I'm hoping to do big things this grow anyways, and now it would help a company out to do a good job, make their lights look good.


Are the lights going to stay that color?
I know nothing about led lights and their ability to grow, but this just seems odd being pink colored light.

Very excited to see a real test of led lights, because I have seen several of your grows it will be a fair test.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2013)

Shit looks bright! Hows about a link to some specs?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2013)

I got absolutely nothing. Their website has two other lights that are definitely not this light.

I kinda feel like the guys making this light are working with the factory over in Hong Kong, trying out new shits and see what works... and this is the latest???

But for real... it's all speculation. The only thing I know about it is the 3w rating for each bulb thingy. That's each of those 25 little squares.

I asked the guy to send me all the info he has on them, so I could pass along. He should get back to me someday.

And yeah bassman... it's gonna be that pink/ purple glowing color. Most LED grows you watch the pics are all like that. I'm going to try to take pics with flouros on... so you can see what things actually look like.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw a vid linked to (the 600 I believe) where a professional grow in Colorado had the pink/purple flowering room, so I assume they wouldnt use it if it didnt work.
They also had them hooked to individual IP addresses and could get info from plant response and do some algorithm to determine lumen and spectrum changes or something.
Awesome stuff really!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I saw a vid linked to (the 600 I believe) where a professional grow in Colorado had the pink/purple flowering room, so I assume they wouldnt use it if it didnt work.
> They also had them hooked to individual IP addresses and could get info from plant response and do some algorithm to determine lumen and spectrum changes or something.
> Awesome stuff really!


I remember that!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I remember that!


I saw a different vid that was also linked that showed plants that could communicate through some machine and be expressed as music.
I would love to talk to my plants!

Ok well I do, but would love to hear their response!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dear dr short blue moonshine thankyou.I was able to hit both where the sun don't shine


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2013)

I know what I'm getting on my next s33d order.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 29, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Dear dr short blue moonshine thankyou.I was able to hit both where the sun don't shine


 A fellow grower of mine would give a left nut for some Blue Moonshine. Apparently, it was his all time favorite years ago. You have it...? ATB!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes I do .had it for the past 5 years


----------



## SupaM (Oct 30, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yes I do .had it for the past 5 years


Must be as good as he says lol. Is it still available...? ATB!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well I took 40 clons from the mom nowim going to flower her


----------



## ReefBongwell (Oct 30, 2013)

hey everybody! Long time no see longest time i've been away from RIU in a while as well... but building back up starting today and looking at going vertical. I got a 1K and a 600w... going to run them vertically one above the other... 

how much vertical height will each cover?
how far to keep a screen away from each (will have to angle it so closer to 600w and farther from 1k)
matter which is on top or bottom?
how far away from each other vertically?
cooltube or freeballin?

thanks in advance!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wish I had 4 six hunders in a tent one on each side and the last one over the top


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wish I had 4 six hunders in a tent one on each side and the last one over the top p.s she came back when the girlfriend was at work...oh shit!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh no.... Ruuuuuuunnnnnnnnnn

is it a trap or a test. What to do


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2013)

Id be straight on the text to the gf to tell her then the balls in the gfs court.


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2013)

I have just used the standard principle that it will cover a 1m footprint. so 2 verticals can be run in anything from 2-3metres (10 feet for you guys over the pond). There is some negative press for cooltubes but for me they work well in my set up and it enables me to manage temps, plus it's quite tight in my cab so the plants don't get messed up being to close to an open bare bulb. I think if you have more space or can even set up a vertical mover like whodatnation did then you can run bare buld in a closer space. If you are perhaps worried about venting out extremely hot air then going bare bulb is probably better (a consideration for agencies that looks for heat exhausts to find out where growers are). It will not matter which is at the top or bottom imo. Keeping the principle that the footprint will be 1 metre (3 feet) try and keep the bulds at least 3-4 feet apart as light waves cancel each other so you don't want to much crossover of light waves coming from your 2 light sources. Just some advice from things I have discovered in my vertical set up. Good luck and enjoy the journey into the land of vertical plant growing.
DST



ReefBongwell said:


> hey everybody! Long time no see longest time i've been away from RIU in a while as well... but building back up starting today and looking at going vertical. I got a 1K and a 600w... going to run them vertically one above the other...
> 
> how much vertical height will each cover?
> how far to keep a screen away from each (will have to angle it so closer to 600w and farther from 1k)
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> hey everybody! Long time no see longest time i've been away from RIU in a while as well... but building back up starting today and looking at going vertical. I got a 1K and a 600w... going to run them vertically one above the other...
> 
> how much vertical height will each cover?
> how far to keep a screen away from each (will have to angle it so closer to 600w and farther from 1k)
> ...


What up reeeeef. Where you been man? Just off RIU? You see any pics of my baby I had back in Aug? She's a cutey. Glad to see you, and thanks for stopping by the journal upon your return. So now, I got some answers.

I have run a 1k so I know that more than the 6. Depending on how wide your space around the bulb is, the 1k should cover at least 3 feet of good strong light. I'd say 4' for the 1k, and 3' for the 6 would be a good estimate.

Distance I would say a 3' radius for the 1k, and a 2' radius with the 600. Not sure if you got that much room, but that would work well I think. With this distance it's really a matter of balancing the screen surface area vs light intensity. You could go closer or further than my suggestions and be alright, it's really a balancing act. Also depends if you go bare bulb or not. I would think my suggestions would be for bare bulb, that would be a maximum for cool tube lights for me.

Doesn't matter what's on top... I don't think you can go wrong... BUT I think the stronger one up top is best. In my head the plants are always going to be a little bottom heavy for plant matter, and bud heavy up top. With the 1k up top it will be hitting the tops of the plants, and closer to the tops of the lower plants if you are going to do multi level. Plus it will be shining down on what's below. The light on the bottom will shine up, but not with the same direct angle (i'd draw a picture, but I'm lazy and don't think it would make sense anyways). I actually feel like the more I talk about it the more suspiscious of my reasons I am... but yeah, I think 1k up top. 600 below. I also think this because of heat. Either cool tubed or not, the 1k below would add a lot of heat at the bottom of the space to climb higher to escape. The 600 below is cooler to add to the hotter 1k up above.

Distance apart, if they were to cover 4' and 3', split the difference so 3.5' apart.

And cooltube is really dependent on space and temps. If you have enough space to get them away from the bulb, and you don't have super high temps, then bare bulb it by all means. If it doesn't work, then cooltubes.

 Hope that helps.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 31, 2013)

I found bare bulb much harder to cool than a tube (the room that is). If you want it easiest Id setup with a tube first and if your temps are so awesome and forgivable then try the bare bulb because I do feel the tube glass does block an amount of light.

AND to elaborate a little more... a 400cfm fan pulling through a cool tube and a 400cfm fan pulling from a room do not an equal cooling make... Like that verbiage?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

supchaka said:


> AND to elaborate a little more... a 400cfm fan pulling through a cool tube and a 400cfm fan pulling from a room do not an equal cooling make...



Got no idea what that means lol





I agree with allot of what was said by everyone. Id go 1k up top because of heat, cool tube it if you need to, bare bulb it if you can.

Your canopy diameter is very much a balancing act. My cage is 3f dia, but my canopy closed in much closer than that. Next grow Im sticking most growth to the cage.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi fam yes it was a trap and no I didn't get jammed up.I told her she can come by when the gf is home anyway... grapefruit diesel smell so good on chop day...11 weeks old


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

Jojo always playing things just how they should be played. Nice.

And WOW man... that's a nice cola right there. I bet it stinks great! Thanks for the pic... had been wanting to see them in normal light. That's really nice looking.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks jigs I owe it all to u and ur youtube videos.between jigs and the rest of the riu fam I'll be messed up. this is all grapefruit I made my own dyr rack I have 3 more to fill up the super sour D


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm so glad I could help. I'm about to start doing youtube vids again for my next grow. I'm gonna do one about how to set up a closet like mine soon too. Hopefully help some others out. It's nice to know I had something to do with those tubs full of bud. I want to swim in there like scrooge mcduck. haha


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol I got u jigs when ever your in my neck of the woods.bassman and the rest of the guys how yall been? Anyway here is a b4 & after pic of my dry rack so enjoy!!!View attachment 2880256View attachment 2880257


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2013)

I messed up my firefox so it might be me, but I cant yer pics Jojo.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2013)

I can his pics.

:0)

JD

P.S. I love Grapefruit....that must be tasty!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think this is it


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2013)

I call myself being done with grapefruit till the girlfriend said why these 3 plants hanging here? Damn I 4 got them 3 oh well back to the trimming table!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

Haha... that's a good problem to have right there. Wish there were some plants hanging I forgot about.  that's cool bro

Room Design thread!!!! :

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/746733-vertical-led-panels-flooded-tubes.html


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2013)

ok guys what do you think of this one...fresh out of a dry tent hole plant! Just one bud.I don't know about my teimming skills so you tell me?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 3, 2013)

I will show pics of my step by step grow with my moms so plz don't laugh!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

That looks good on the trimming. I'd give it 85 of 100. Better than a lot of people I've seen. Anything more than that and you are spending a lot of time on trimming. Sort of losing value for time at some point.

And we'll only laugh with you jojo... never at you. haha


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 3, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so glad I could help. I'm about to start doing youtube vids again for my next grow. I'm gonna do one about how to set up a closet like mine soon too. Hopefully help some others out. It's nice to know I had something to do with those tubs full of bud. I want to swim in there like scrooge mcduck. haha



That would be AMAZING jig do it!!!!! Id love to see a full Jig grow live and in color! 
Hope all is well man! CHeers!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

Will do.

Had to share the test I'm having today. Stuck with baby in a hotel room with bottle of scotch, gin, vodka, and rum. Plus pot that I can't smoke (as I don't want to get kicked out the fancy hotel). I don't think it would be allowed for me to leave baby in the room while I run to the car real quick huh? Lol. I can only imagine what would be said. Uh... honey, can you bring me the room key..... oh, no baby is asleep that's why it's so quiet.... hahah.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

ARRRRGH! I could resist all the liquor... but not the pot. That is why I make capsules. go anywhere, take anywhere.  DAD POT! LOL.. STay strong Jig! You can do this. BTW I have smoked in tons of really nice hotels. you need a doob tube. a tp roll center stuffed w dryer sheets. LOL Or maybe you need a pen vape man.  

See where my heads at is that your in this position because of not being prepared... so I am in the mind set of prevention for next time... gotta satisfy at least one vice damnit!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2013)

^^These are all thoughts I was entertaining 
Some of the portable vapes these days are worthy. My dad has one that looks like an asthma inhaler, p.i.m.p. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

I got a vape, but I'm not gonna use it in the room with the baby. Can you just imagine, a smell gets out, someone gets crazy and calls the cops. Then there I am sitting in the back of a squad car talking about, my babies in the room man, plus I got a req. I'm sure it wouldn't happen like that... but I don't know if I would be married next week if it did. And I really like my wife, haha. Thanks for the support though bro.

I can only imagine what would happen to my insides if I did decide to drink any of that sheit. I get sick eating a large fries these days.

I do have a new video game to play... so that's a vice satisfied I suppose. I'll get back to it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> ^^These are all thoughts I was entertaining
> Some of the portable vapes these days are worthy. My dad has one that looks like an asthma inhaler, p.i.m.p. lol


I forgot to show you guys. I got a vape. It's made of wood lol. It's pretty cool.


Baby


Vacay


BONG! haha


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2013)

I was more thinking that it wouldn't set off the smoke detector in the bathroom vent system. Then it's out without odor, those things smell like popcorn. I swear I would never espouse anything that would put you at odds with your queen! If it's not cool it's not cool! 

I don't usually roll with it unless it's a long trip, a couple days is no problem. It's not like crack or something lol 
Really these days I like being sober so I can like getting baked a whole lot better. It's like yin and yang of toking.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

I can imagine the crazy shit people will do when they smell weed. I've been there...LOL. Plus, never worth it to piss the wife off. Happens unintentionally anyway without trying to make it happen. video game is safe. stay not-bored jig! wishin you all well. Sun just peeked out here.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

hella cute baby picture man.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks. Cowboy, I know you (and others) have my best interest at heart.  I have to say man. You are a super man to me. I've had 2 days in a row with an 8 hour stretch alone with baby. It's work. Not like busting my ass every second or anything, I've been posting enough today to show how much I'm not busy. But it's just tiring, hard, wears me out. And it's only been 2 days of 8 hours lol. Seriously don't know how you did it.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

I am doing constant nights with the little one now, wife didn't get up until near 8 this morning (went to bed around 1.) They are just amazing wee bundles of joy.....and pooh and pee, lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

@DST

Yeah man... I feel ya. My boy damn near waits for me to start changing him to really unload...LOL! My wife is [email protected]@@ing the best I swear. She lets me sleep at least 5hrs a night and most of the time more. Of course.. I have to go to work and all but still.... she amazes me. Wishing you all well from across the pond here.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

Good to hear your bond is growing stronger with your wife. I can't believe some women go through this on their own (our nurse told us about a single mother she had recently helped after giving birth - plus she had an older one too!).


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

My poor wife is on pumping detail. If she sleeps through the night ducts start getting clogged and pain sets in. She hasn't slept more than 4 hours at once since birth. Wait, I lie, she tried to skip a pump overnight two nights in a row... about a week of pain and low milk flow followed. We are both up every 4 hours at the most. Every day and every night. WOOOOOT.


To my wife's credit she sometimes let me sleep through a feeding. I've probably had 5 stretches of 8 hours of sleep.

Love you guys. Give your little ones a kiss for uncle jig. Can't wait to meet both your little guys. HAHA... they're gonna be fighting for Hannahs hand in about 18 years, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

DST said:


> Good to hear your bond is growing stronger with your wife. I can't believe some women go through this on their own (our nurse told us about a single mother she had recently helped after giving birth - plus she had an older one too!).


Just crazy it is to think of. I was vexed wondering how to get all my stuff into the hotel with baby in tow. And that's an easy one.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Cutest little Pumpkin ever!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My poor wife is on pumping detail. If she sleeps through the night ducts start getting clogged and pain sets in. She hasn't slept more than 4 hours at once since birth. Wait, I lie, she tried to skip a pump overnight two nights in a row... about a week of pain and low milk flow followed. We are both up every 4 hours at the most. Every day and every night. WOOOOOT.
> 
> 
> To my wife's credit she sometimes let me sleep through a feeding. I've probably had 5 stretches of 8 hours of sleep.
> ...


If it helps not having to get up just roll over and suck each boob a bit to keep the flow going. I wasn't the best dad during the nights as I had to work too. Not only would I not get up but I expected the wife to get the baby before I was actually woken either. My pimp hand was strong though! Now my wife is a nurse and makes more than me and since she works nights I get to do kid taxi. The pimp hand isn't so strong now that it's coupled with a limp wrist!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 4, 2013)

Well guys I was doing a lot this grow.I had some males from ken and one of them smelled like something died! So I call myself breeding it with my moonshine.as I was trimming I found a seed then another and another hot damn I'm on to something here. I'm goining to gem them in a few days wish me luck


----------



## supchaka (Nov 4, 2013)

If you're trimming and finding seeds right now I'd let them dry a couple weeks before trying to pop any. They don't usually germ that fresh off the bush.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2013)

Everything just gets easier, at some point they start to get their own ideas and it gets ..... interesting. Not hard like when they are completely dependent but challenging none the less. 
As I recall a hot shower keeps the ole milkbags flowing too, often massaging them helps also. A nice time for you to give her a hand....


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have used this with great success.
I think coupled with a vape and toilet core with bounce sheets lol, and u might be in business.
If you arent comfortable with it though its not worth it in the end.

I was lucky with the 1st kid as she slept for 8 hrs straight every night.
She didnt want to wake for a feeding when we tried so we just fed her well at night and as soon as she woke.

Now kid #2 totally different and in every way!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> My poor wife is on pumping detail. If she sleeps through the night ducts start getting clogged and pain sets in. She hasn't slept more than 4 hours at once since birth. Wait, I lie, she tried to skip a pump overnight two nights in a row... about a week of pain and low milk flow followed. We are both up every 4 hours at the most. Every day and every night. WOOOOOT.
> 
> 
> To my wife's credit she sometimes let me sleep through a feeding. I've probably had 5 stretches of 8 hours of sleep.
> ...



Its a learning process for sure man! I cant wait for you to meet neil either. Maybe if dst & fam come over state side they would like a meet and greet too. . I make good food and bud dst. Lol. Mrs jigfresh is a good woman to let you sleep here and there. Looking forward to hanging out again. Cant wait to share!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2013)

DST in the states? that would be a treat. Now I understand why old folks, or people with kids tell you to do things while you are young/ don't have kids. You should have come over for a visit before mate, it's gonna be so much harder with a little kiddo. You can show dude the grand canyon while you're here though.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 5, 2013)

Grand Canyon is our short list for sure....maybe we get an "interesting" tour guide lol. ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

Hell yeah... road trip!!! I've been to the place once when I was 3, apparently almost walked off a cliff. I went again a couple years ago and let me tell you guys. When I say it's unbleivable, what I mean is it is literally hard to beleive what your eyes are looking at. Like it's an optical illusion or something. There is absolutely no way of descriving how BIG it is.

I've seen the arches in utah, that's cool. Yosemite is a place to see as well... but damned if the grand canyon won't take your breath away. I was a wreck the whole visit. Could barely contain my emotions.

I did have a smoke on the rim. 

Oh yeah, lol. Yesterday the wife was asking me, can't you just vape in the hotel room. HAHAHA... now I'm the only one with a problem. But for real... I really don't want to be that guy in the paper "Man arrested for child endangerment after he smokes weed with his baby in a hotel room" For real... that's not me. Ever. Just goes with having a baby. I'll smoke when I get home. 

Going home today with a stop at Home Depot for some upgrades on the closet. Anyone have any info on good cheap recycle/ repeat timers? I found a company on ebay that sells them for $15, but can't find a time increment I like. Then there's the CAP brand one for $70. No way on that, at least not now.

And bassman... I'll never know what kid #2 is like for us... cuz we are so done lol.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

I was gonna post this yesterday..my lady keeps looking at the baby pics,and talking about one more...I got 3...hell naw,but you can take this ring!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

We are fighting over who's gonna have their bits sealed off. I don't want more kids, but just can't see myself clipping anything down there... I wouldn't feel like a man or something. She feels the same way, but about herself. I'll be kicking myself if something happens though. And as of yesterday (TMI warning) we are back in the business of making a kid. Not the action so much, but the system has rebooted in her tummy. Time to watch out.

EDIT: Yeah, sorry I keep posting pics. I'd say I'd stop, but I won't. And I bet there's no getting around it with your lady. "YEah, jig stopped posting on RIU babe, sorry"

"Yeah right, he's always on that site, I don't buy it G"


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2013)

you right with that,she looking for pics form you and dst....its getting nuts over here..and yea after that first baby,the next ones come very easy...I think all I did with my 3rd one,was look at my gal,and we was having a baby the next day.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

I was told by the dr if the vasectomy isn't my idea then don't do it. I said that's good enough for me bro, have a good day! My wife has had 2 iud's our whole time together. She hardly ever has a period so it's a win win. Fuck messing with my balls I say!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2013)

We have had the same discussion jig. It will be me doing the deed. Just too easy for me vs. her. I will say this. 6-8 weeks is a long time....lol. If the missus tells u to vape, vape man! . Lol. Take care jig family! Drive safe.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 5, 2013)

BTW: If you ever go the The Grand Canyon, then keep both Bryce and Zion 
in your plans. One of these you can actually drive through....wifey liked this. :0)

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 5, 2013)

I lived in Southern Utah for 6 years. I know that whole area like the back of my hand. Bryce canyon is great. Zion kicks its ass. You can drive through zion but its best to get out and take a walk. I proposed to my wife at the overlook in Zion. When I was younger I climbed alot of the walls in that park. climbing fall is what really did my back in with all the compression fractures.  

Kolob canyon is an extension of zion and on the way to cedar city. It is also super pretty. I backpacked from kolob to zion proper once solo... about 60+ miles.  buddy did a water drop for me.... always have water with you out there.  Man! hate utah for politics etc... but LOVE it for the outdoors. You guys give me the itch to go back again...


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 5, 2013)

Couldn't imagine having that procedure done. Then again I'm a little young to consider that in any serious way (27). The lack of sleep you guys talk about is enough to put serious doubts in my mind about having to raise a child. I like my sleep entirely too much. lol. Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

What sucks is as you get older you don't need as much sleep, your body won't even let you! 

My wife had her tubes tied but she wants me to get snipped just to be sure..... been dragging my feet but will probably have to confront this beast at some point. 

The four corners was my stomping grounds growing up, there are redeeming qualities at all those national parks. The grand canyon is amazing to behold, ya its that cool you actually behold it rather than just see it. lol 

Check me out, sharing and shit! Puff, puff, pass....


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hell yeah... road trip!!! I've been to the place once when I was 3, apparently almost walked off a cliff. I went again a couple years ago and let me tell you guys. When I say it's unbleivable, what I mean is it is literally hard to beleive what your eyes are looking at. Like it's an optical illusion or something. There is absolutely no way of descriving how BIG it is.
> 
> I've seen the arches in utah, that's cool. Yosemite is a place to see as well... but damned if the grand canyon won't take your breath away. I was a wreck the whole visit. Could barely contain my emotions.
> 
> ...


Haha on kid #2 lol
Here is what I found for repeat timers.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320855883310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
or
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220962508530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> What sucks is as you get older you don't need as much sleep, your body won't even let you!
> 
> My wife had her tubes tied but she wants me to get snipped just to be sure..... been dragging my feet but will probably have to confront this beast at some point.
> 
> ...


My girl gets preg easy, going to term is an issue for us at times.
With that said she (my girl) wants me to get mine tied as well.
I have read/heard stories of it ruining sex, like there is a pinch of pain at climax for some ppl after the snip.
Has anyone else heard this?
Or does anyone has a success story to share?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow RIU is Fu**ed up again and editing isnt going well today!!!

Anyway Jig I was saying that u might change your mind in a few yrs about another kid in a few yrs as we did.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My girl gets preg easy, going to term is an issue for us at times.
> With that said she (my girl) wants me to get mine tied as well.
> I have read/heard stories of it *ruining sex*, like there is a pinch of pain at climax for some ppl after the snip.
> Has anyone else heard this?
> Or does anyone has a success story to share?


OK, yeah, I am going to have to know this one. 

The wifey would love it for me to get cut. ...never conceived of getting tied.

JD


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 5, 2013)

Spent the day cleaning out the tent.getting ready to put the moms in the game.here is the plan.40 gal rez filled with ph water only.5 gal bucket filled with xtream food bloom feed by hand once a week .flood table once a week.moms in a 5 gal bucket.trellis over moms.veg for 1 week then flip. Moms are 1 dj short blue moon shine 1. Vanilla kush 1 super sour kush 1 sleetstack so what you guys think of the plan.p.s. I'll post pics


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know what you're growing in but most stuff won't go a week without water... Unless you're Jig growing in soil, then up to 8 weeks apparently


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, might need to feed more than once a week... but maybe not. THe plants will tell you if they want more. Love the strains. Is the sleestack any good. I have a seed of that. Never heard anyone grow it before that I remember.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, might need to feed more than once a week... but maybe not. THe plants will tell you if they want more. Love the strains. Is the sleestack any good. I have a seed of that. Never heard anyone grow it before that I remember.


I have never heard of that strain....looking it up now.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2013)

[h=1]Sleestack[/h]

By Mark Wunder | June 23, 2012 21:31:43 PM PDT











Buy Sleestack Seeds at Discount PricesClassification: Sativa (70%)/indica (30%)
Parents: Martian Mean Green x Shrom
Growing Environment: Indoor/outdoor
Flowering Time: 9 weeks
Yield: Moderate to heavy
Height: Short to medium
Accolades: 1st Place Legends of Hash Dinner (2010); 3rd Place Outdoor Highlife Cup (2009)
Medical Uses: Multiple sclerosis, migraines, inflammation, nausea, pain relief, anxiety, depression, marriage counseling
Breeder: DNA Genetics
*Cannabissearch.com Buzz Rating: Sleestack is an amazing strain that I bought simply based on the name and recommendation of the budtender. This sativa offers a powerful body high that is more of a cross between energetic, cerebral and narcotic. All-in-all a top-shelf strain that will please even the most finicky of connoisseurs.*
Sleestack is a one-of-a-kind cross of Martian Mean Green x Shrom and was gifted upon the medical marijuana community by DNA Genetics. She boasts huge, Haze-like calyxes that have trichromes giving piggy-back rides to other trichromes. Her mother, Shrom, is a potent Northern California Haze variety that the breeder received as a set of clones. After the most pristine mother was chosen, it was then bred with a Martian Mean Green male that had the genetic characteristics of mythological character, Hercules. The end result is a sativa-dominant hybrid packed chock-full of hard-hitting potency.
Unlike its Haze mother, Sleestack grows relatively short, usually between 3 - 4 feet indoors and no more than 6 feet outdoors. She also has a flowering time more typical of her father, at 9 weeks. Most gardeners see the calyxes begin to grow night after night, following the 5th week of maturity. She also has a low calyx-to-leaf ration but you need not fear. The plentiful harvest will reward you with potent buds and the mass amounts of sugar leaves you trim off make for some of the best hash around. After all, she did win the 1st Place prize at the 2010 Legends of Hash Dinner.
Delightfully pleasant flavors of Haze, musk, salt and spice are the staple of Sleestack. She typically goes for around $55 an eighth and is commonly seen in the form of full-melt and bubble hash. Trust me, you won&#65533;t want to pass this one up, even if you - like me - are a hardcore indica lover.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

SHROM!

puff, puff, pass....


----------



## supchaka (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm still gonna make my Chaka OG someday. It will go well with sleestak I'm sure!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2013)

Land of the lost owned! Loved that show!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Check me out, sharing and shit! Puff, puff, pass....


I gotta say this made my day. It's fun to share oneself and equally fun getting to know others.

People say that all people want is to be loved. I am not sure about that, but I do think that all people want to be known. It's a pleasure getting to know you guys.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 5, 2013)

You too buddy! 

Chloe was born in Oct btw.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 5, 2013)

Moms to big so I'm in soil this run with.organic bloom


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 6, 2013)

one of 5


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 7, 2013)

Greetings citizens. How are you feeling on this glorius day? Just stopping by to introuce myself, and say wow, took a bit to catch up, but it was worth it. Tons of great info, and ideas here. Totally gets me in the DIY spirit. Killer work, jig.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> You too buddy!
> 
> Chloe was born in Oct btw.


So you do read your email. 



Pinworm said:


> Greetings citizens. How are you feeling on this glorius day? Just stopping by to introuce myself, and say wow, took a bit to catch up, but it was worth it. Tons of great info, and ideas here. Totally gets me in the DIY spirit. Killer work, jig.


Today is going well... woke up to an amazing sky, was bright pink/ red in the west. Beautiful. The sun is shining is a lovely way and I have a big day out with baby planned. Groceries and Grow Equipment. Hell yeah.

Glad to stoke the DIY flame. Get back to our roots of doing things for ourselves.

I think this thread is dying a bit, but I don't really have a new one... sorta in between things atm.

Here's another thread I'm not updating, just like this one:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/746733-vertical-led-panels-flooded-tubes.html


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

No worries Jig....when you get rolling we'll be there.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool JD. Even my wife this morning is like "So why aren't you growing yet" ha. I'm feeling the pressure. Going to Home Depot today to get some bits and bobs. Litreally little bits of stuff... should all fit in my pocket, not that I'm going to nab it or anything. Home Depot provides me with constant huge discounts.

Went in for only 7 items yesterday. She completely missed one of the items, and another she charged me the wrong price.... a much cheaper price. I mean, am I supposed to get home, look over the receipt and go back demanding they take more of my money? It's too odd. What should have been $65, turned out to be $48. Can't really beat that with a stick.

Also in exciting monetary news. At the depot the other day I 'tried' to use the gift card the overzealous security company sent me to keep my mouth shut. Fucking thing had $11 on it. Ah shit I was upset. Turns out someone else registered it somehow... not sure how that happens as the card is wrapped in wrapping, no way to see it, read the bar code. It was in my house the whole time, yet someone else registered it to their name and address and ordered a bunch of shit online. Visa said they couldn't do anything without the receipt. Thank God they sent me the receipt with the card, so I can get my money back. Fucking shady electronic payment methods.

I also find it nuts that SmellsLikeSkunkYum (or whatever his name is) cant use his ATM card on the Breeders Boutique website because the bank says it's a shady site. How can a bank tell you how and where you can spend your money. That's pretty wild. It's MY MONEY AND I WANT IT NOW. HAahaha. That's an american commercial for settlement payments upfront. Fuck we have a lot of shady dealings with money in the US.

Oh, and read today that AT&T has been selling international calls to the CIA. So glad I'm not an AT&T customer as it would be a pain having to switch carriers. At least my phone calls have been listened to with no complicity from my carrier.... that I know of yet. Shit when will the bombshells stop dropping in the snowdin thing. It's such a rush opening the news feed everyday as I can't wait to see what mess has been uncovered today. I so want to buy a shirt or something that shares my sentiment on the whole subject, but I don't want my name on THAT list. I'll keep myself securely on the MJ watch list.

I'm off... hope you guys are as happy as the jig crew is today. We had a rough one yesterday, but I guess it's the calm after the storm and the sun is coming out or something, cuz today feels great.

Also going to refinance my home loan.  Exciting times.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Even my wife this morning is like "So why aren't you growing yet"


Aw fuck....my life sucks.

Oh well. :0)

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

I could make it worse... but I won't.


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

So should I unsub and move the other thread? Hey, an unsub is a word they use on those crime shows the wife watches.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

I wouldn't do that just yet. I will give the green light to change things up shortly enough. Had another dream I was in the dam last night. Was walking down one of my favorite streets. It's fucking calling me mate. Getting a bit hard to read yours and dons thread with all the talk.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 7, 2013)

Man Verizon has been releasing phone log info to NSA for a couple years with only one warrant. Cray man. 

If my bank does that shit to me when I order some more BB someone's gonna get it. And keep in mind man at least you've been to dam right? That needs to be on my near future plans. 

Hope you an the little one are having a good day together.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2013)

Crazy about the Gift card Jig!!

As far as dreams, I have been having well remembering them lately, and that hasnt been the case for as long as I can remember.
Not sure if its the new strain I smoke b4 bed or other stimuli?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah bassman, it's weird, I usually don't remember mine, but they have been clear as day lately.

And smooth... the little one has been making me earn my money today.  At least the OG kush is cured and helping a little.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 7, 2013)

Yours is working you hard today, and mine is actually being good all day so far  go figure. Yes I do read my emails, but not very often, I'd say I check them once a week maybe a little more if I know to expect something. You are the only person I've got an email from in months. Other then that is mostly spam and bs. I don't communicate with all that many people other then my wife and a couple friends.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

Well then I feel extra special.

Picked up some more gear for the closet. Going to pick up clones on Saturday. It's on.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2013)

What did you get for the closet?

I wish we could share genetics Jig.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey jig, what's your plan for the overflow issue with your overgrown root balls in the tube?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> What did you get for the closet?
> 
> I wish we could share genetics Jig.


I got some metal hardware stuff to hang the lights with. I got a new tank that is just a little smaller than the last one. To be honest I'm not sure if I'll use it... They didn't have my tub in stock so I couldn't compare at the store.. So I bought it to compare at home.

and I too would enjoy that. I know many people share genetics over great distances but I'm too paranoid for that.



colocowboy said:


> Hey jig, what's your plan for the overflow issue with your overgrown root balls in the tube?


I don't have a plan really. I'm thinking because I'm only running the 6 it won't be an issue. The roots seem to spread out down the tubes well. Its when they run into the next plants roots that they start fluffing up a bit filling the tube and clogging it. I'm not against ripping some roots out either. I mean I am against the idea in general, but I'd rather that than a giant flood.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

Floods are not cool, happened to me once.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm just remembering a couple dangling cups! I had an idea for you since your down at the moment. If you rip a couple pieces of pipe the length of your site sections and silicone them to the side of the straight sections you would guarantee the water level doesn't exceed the height you put them.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm almost understanding what you are saying... could you try again. 

EDIT: Good memory, that was a long time ago now.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok, I edited in the rough position of where in the system they would be positioned. Essentially putting a half a piece of pipe inside your nft tube between the elbows, this would allow the water to clog back to it's nearest elbow for a flow channel of nutrient solution, but would provide an overflow that to the next elbow in succession thus preventing overflow at the plant sites. The key is to make sure the intake of each section is before the first plant site of that section and terminates after the last plant site of that section to not be obstructed by the main root mass of those respective plant sites. If you use the thin walled white pvc for sprinklers you will have flexibility and can cut with shears or tin snips. I would probably use 1 inch, then use silicone for adhesive and just clamp them in place while they dry. Shouldn't have any problem sliding in the half pipe into an end plant site of each section and clamp using the plant site opening.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

Genius. I get it. Will see about working that out. Damn. I'm highly impressed. Like a lot. It takes a lot to impress me. I'm usually a critical bastard who things idea are stupid. lol

Hell yeah. So stoked about this idea.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 8, 2013)

That's a pretty slick idea man. The only concern I would have is whether the water pumping through the pipe is more than the half PVC pipe could channel. If the flow rate isn't a concern than this idea is DANK!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm confused


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'm confused


So basically i'd cut a small pvc pipe in half the long way... so have a long half pipe.

Glue that inside the black pipe so there is a channel inside, bypassing the root mass.

Height adjusted to where I put the pvc, so the water will still run along the bottom, just overflow control.

And smooth, I'm not worried about it being too much flow as all the water is delivered through a 1/2" tube, so 1/2 of a 1" pvc would be more than enough to handle the overflow. I even have extra conduit from my electrical workings in the back to do this. Now how to easily rip a 1" pipe.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

That's what my shirt says! hahahah (gift from the wife, I'm not that vain) I was a plumber once upon a time ago.
Thanks man, I appreciate that!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

I've done it with a sawzall and a small skillsaw, if you already have the pipe. That's why I recommended the thin tube as it's easy to cut with heavy scissors even. Just half it before you cut the lengths so you can clamp it to a saw horse or what ever your work surface is.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

I see now  thanks smart folk of the west!

colo, I got a good shirt like that will post a pic, my granny can be funny.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

that's pretty ingenious colo man.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd cut it on a table saw if you have one, one side at a time. Providing u don't chop off a finger. Set the fence at 1/2" and the blade real short and run her through. I think trying to cut the whole piece at once is do-able too but may be more prone to breaking the pipe.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 8, 2013)

Table saw would work maybe. Or cut it in smaller sections and use a 4" angle grinder with a metal cut-off wheel to cut them in half. Looks like a great idea to avoid flooding the closet.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I'll use drip line I have laying around. It's like 1/2" or 3/4" i think. Easy enough to cut with my metal scissor thingys.

EDIT: sometimes it pays to be white trash and have spare shit laying all around your property.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Ok, I edited in the rough position of where in the system they would be positioned. Essentially putting a half a piece of pipe inside your nft tube between the elbows, this would allow the water to clog back to it's nearest elbow for a flow channel of nutrient solution, but would provide an overflow that to the next elbow in succession thus preventing overflow at the plant sites. The key is to make sure the intake of each section is before the first plant site of that section and terminates after the last plant site of that section to not be obstructed by the main root mass of those respective plant sites. If you use the thin walled white pvc for sprinklers you will have flexibility and can cut with shears or tin snips. I would probably use 1 inch, then use silicone for adhesive and just clamp them in place while they dry. Shouldn't have any problem sliding in the half pipe into an end plant site of each section and clamp using the plant site opening.
> View attachment 2886917


OMG....I got that.

Cool stuff. Gluing it down might be necessary to keep it clear.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

Well you want to keep the roots from growing in to it also else it will be self defeating. You also want to make sure it is at grade with the nft channel to assure good flow. That would concern me if you use poly tubing in that it may be hard to make sure it's at a straight grade. I would suggest your cool dual cut but the curf on that might remove a lot of the pipe. If you have plenty of pipe though you could just adjust accordingly and waste a side, the whole idea with using a half channel is to give you two surfaces to glue down as a circle only has a narrow singular point to stick to. You could probably even just make a flat edge to spread out the surface area. As long as it's not too cold pvc wont chip or shatter. A band saw would be perfect but lets stick to what your working with. 

Honestly you could probably just shoot a deck screw through your pipes and just dab a little silicone around the screw head on the outside. Just make sure the pipe isn't cold.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

So while looking for equipment I am completely lost as to where my water pump is. I think I remember it stopped working? Does anyone else remember me saying that? haha I guess I need a new water pump.

Thanks for the extra tips cowboy. I've been having fun thinking about the best way to do this. Or at least how I'm going to do it be it the best or not. 

Band saws scare me. I like hand tools, if for some reason you faint while using them, the trigger will release and at worst you drop it on yourself. Pass out using a band saw and nasty things could happen.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

Did you check under the porch? Brush some pine needles aside? Hehe

lol jig that's a crazy fear of bandsaws! Iv used some over 10f tall, big fuckers.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

I've seen some hand tools kick some major ass on the unsuspecting. I was auguring a hole for a 2" vent pipe then the damn thing hit a knot and kicked back, torque bar knocked me out cold on a ladder, nice little chin scar trophy. lol
Same drill and bit busted a 2 x 4 and caught my helpers shirt sleeve. Two layers of long sleeve ripped off his arm at the shoulder and was wrapping him around a rafter because his hand got mashed to the trigger when it sucked up his sleeve. I unplugged him, thank god it missed his artery but took 35 stitches to put him back together. Just got to respect the power these things really have.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

Your totally right about respecting tools. They dont know the difference between one of your limbs and a 2x4 or whatever you working with. Iv had a few close calls from just not paying 100% attention, getting comfortable and shit, getting comfy with power tools can get very uncomfortable very quickly. Im def lucky to still have all my fingers/hands/arms/legs/head/feet the whole nine, very lucky.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

Yikes! Only close call I've had is with electricity. Got all comfortable and everything, next thing I know I'm 10 feet away from where I was standing, and the screwdriver that was in my hand is now across the yard. If I would have made good contact with the metal I touched I don't think I'd be typing this today. We're talking 1mm difference. Angels have always surrounded me.

I have tweaked my wrist a few times when the drill hits something it doesn't like. Luckily that's about it.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Did you check under the porch? Brush some pine needles aside? Hehe


Too funny... are you sure you weren't watching me today. The cloner is cleaned out of murky water and pine needles. Never found the pump, I think it's dead somewhere. Clones tomorrow insha allah (god willing).


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

What the hell were you trying to work on a live panel or something  Im also familiar with the taste of electricity  not fun.
Really even without the help of dangerous tools its still a wonder how most of us are still here! I really cant tell you how many times I should have died, AT LEAST 10 times... I may have actually died a couple of times lol

How the yin treating you tonight mrJ?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2013)

A guy I worked with got a circular saw caught on his wedding ring and it ripped his finger backwards.
I took him to the hospital, and they said it was ruined and amputated.
Prolly since he had no insurance though...

I have put a few 18ga bran nails through my fingers, I have had the drill twist my wrist too Jig.
I had a table saw with an old blade bind up and spit a piece of mdf into my face.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

I was thinking of you when writing that out! Bass, stay away from power tools, we like you too much around here and you need those fingers for posting!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I was thinking of you when writing that out! Bass, stay away from power tools, we like you too much around here and you need those fingers for posting!


I make it a point not to use tools of any sort while high, but that kinda limits me since I am high often...


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

lol if I limited myself to not doing anything while I was high Id be covered in bed sores... Am I allowed to commit the act of toking up while Im high though? Hmmm and the mysteries of life and the universe continue to surprise me  


Bass you need this~








Its a bear suit... Like if you ever get attacked by a bear, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol if I limited myself to not doing anything while I was high Id be covered in bed sores... Am I allowed to commit the act of toking up while Im high though? Hmmm and the mysteries of life and the universe continue to surprise me  THIS
> 
> 
> Bass you need this~
> ...


I would def get hurt putting that thing on, its like the band-aid wrapper giving you a paper cut.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok, how about a bubble like bubble boy? Surly you can't get hurt chillin in there 24/7.


nevermind, just saw a YouTube vid where someone actually died in one... Back to the drawing board.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> What the hell were you trying to work on a live panel or something  Im also familiar with the taste of electricity  not fun.
> Really even without the help of dangerous tools its still a wonder how most of us are still here! I really cant tell you how many times I should have died, AT LEAST 10 times... I may have actually died a couple of times lol
> 
> How the yin treating you tonight mrJ?


It was when I installing the new 200A panel a few years back. I did the whole rewire job, put the panel in, all the breakers, etc... never shocked myself once. Then the last day, got the power company to turn on the power to the new service, all good. I think I needed to wire one more hot into it's breaker, so I turned the main 200 switch off, before I opened the cover to get in the inside. I put the last wire in, and then laid my screwdriver on top of the breakers. It's the kind of panel that has the breakers going down vertically in the middle, so the pins or fins they attach too are also down the middle. Well I was all done, so I switched the main back on to see if everything stayed on. All good.

Reached to grab the screwdriver and POW. Like I said, next thing I remember was standing about 10 feet away from where I was, I had thrown the screwdriver across the yard. My middle finger on my right hand literally brushed up against the pin with the big boy power in it. I'm pretty sure if I would have gotten my finger cleanly on that pin I would be dead. I'm really glad my wife didn't have to come outside to find me dead. 

One moment of carelessness. Fucking scary stuff. The reason I've never ridden a motorcycle.

EDIT: and on the 'should have died' tip, I got a few stories. I should be dead too.... it's why I got my tattoo.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 9, 2013)

Man it sounds like all of us could use the bear suit. Thing looks like a Darth Vader costume. lol. I've learned that when using power tools the best thing to keep in mind is the best bail route. I've escaped a circular saw incident a couple times using that method. I've been pretty fortunate with electricity though, only 120V shocks. lol. 

Y'all are right though. All it takes is that one second of carelessness. Sometimes not even that.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 9, 2013)

A JIGsaw would cut it well too! and not too dangerous!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have had my share of shocks too, several I could mention.
I missed that one Jig, glad u made it out of that one!!

And that does look like an astronaut, Darth Vader, or a Storm Trooper costume to me.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Smoothkicksandsmoke said:


> I've learned that when using power tools the best thing to keep in mind is the best bail route. I've escaped a circular saw incident a couple times using that method.


lol so I got the image of a circular saw chasing you around while its running, but you make it out because you have a bail out rout  oh lawd here I go again,,, decided to test all my hash bits earlier to see if they are drying/burning properly... They are burning just fine


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 9, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> lol so I got the image of a circular saw chasing you around while its running, but you make it out because you have a bail out rout  oh lawd here I go again,,, decided to test all my hash bits earlier to see if they are drying/burning properly... They are burning just fine



hahahahah. Something like that and I can see someone thinking that. Only soon as I start to feel it kick I'm the fuck away from it. Luckily the trigger on my circular doesn't lock while running. I've seen some that have a lock to keep the blade going. No thanks&#8230;.lol. 

from the sounds of it the hash is good.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Sharp blades and triggers on circular saws that don't lock can go a long way lol


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 9, 2013)

So how about using a pvc "V" channel like a piece of flashing or something so that you dont have to cut the pipe in half? Maybe epoxy it in, or silicone it in?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

So just wondering here... Youv never had a clogging issue in this system in the past right? If so *I* wouldn't even bother with it. Its a great design/idea really smart, but is its absolutely needed in this system?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2013)

First off, whodat. I like you on the hash, hahaha.... you crazy! But about the flooding, yes infact I have had flooding issues, only one time was a big deal. But I had to make little water catchers to divert all the water running out the tubes back into the rez. It was the one time I vegged the plants out a litltle longer... and this round I am planning on running the plants a little longer in veg, so there you are. I'm thinking it wont be very hard, the tubing I have can be cut with scissors or a blade, and I only really need a few inches for each of the plants (6)... the rootball is only extremely large just below the plant, the rest stretch out. You know, I could just have them along the bottom of the big pipe? Just a diversion channel to keep the water moving? Shit, now I'm confusing myself.

Anyways... that's for another day. Today we have plants. WOOOOT. There are 6 lovely "Headbands" in the closet, however, me and the guy I got them from suspect it may be another strain. He had some buds from the same plant that smelled a bit like cheese. Mmmmm cheese. Paging mr west, paging mr west. So we shall see what they end up looking, but the buds to me had the look of cheese and smell too. The high was more of a cheese high as well vs a headband high.

I need to wash the soil off their roots, transplant them into netpots, fill with hydroton, fill the rez with water, measure out some veg nutes, and set up the airpump/ stones. Yay... we're growing again!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> First off, whodat. I like you on the hash, hahaha.... you crazy! But about the flooding, yes infact I have had flooding issues, only one time was a big deal. But I had to make little water catchers to divert all the water running out the tubes back into the rez. It was the one time I vegged the plants out a litltle longer... and this round I am planning on running the plants a little longer in veg, so there you are. I'm thinking it wont be very hard, the tubing I have can be cut with scissors or a blade, and I only really need a few inches for each of the plants (6)... the rootball is only extremely large just below the plant, the rest stretch out. You know, I could just have them along the bottom of the big pipe? Just a diversion channel to keep the water moving? Shit, now I'm confusing myself.
> 
> Anyways... that's for another day. Today we have plants. WOOOOT. There are 6 lovely "Headbands" in the closet, however, me and the guy I got them from suspect it may be another strain. He had some buds from the same plant that smelled a bit like cheese. Mmmmm cheese. Paging mr west, paging mr west. So we shall see what they end up looking, but the buds to me had the look of cheese and smell too. The high was more of a cheese high as well vs a headband high.
> 
> I need to wash the soil off their roots, transplant them into netpots, fill with hydroton, fill the rez with water, measure out some veg nutes, and set up the airpump/ stones. Yay... we're growing again!!!


Cheese Headband? Sound interesting, although I think the guy you got it from has a labeling deficiency! lol Glad you got plants, if you want I still have a GSC plant, I tried calling you back but your voicemail was full.

Peace
FM


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2013)

Haha labeling deficiency I love it. I really enjoyed the high of the buds.  I got a little sample of some cherry pie to try as well... looking forward to that.

I'm full up with the 6. Thanks though. And yeah, my voice mail has been full for months. I'm kinda a dick with that.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2013)

Why am I not subbed to this thread?!

Hey Papa Jigs - Glad to hear things are returning to normal in the wife department. I know it seemed like forever.

To all of you planning on getting a vasectomy - don't! When done right you end up with open tubes in your sac that plug up and need to be worked to unplug (ouch). The sperm coming out of the tubes triggers antibodies that can give you hardened arteries. If it is done badly (as in my case) you end up with testicular cancer and they remove a testicle. Then you get to have 8 weeks of radiation on your stomach. Each morning you are exposure to high dosage radiation and violent sickness ensues. I wish I had MMJ then.

Worst part is that my wife had cysts and ended up getting a hysterectomy a year later.

Sorry for the graphic story but I am totally against vasectomies.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## supchaka (Nov 9, 2013)

and this thread is ending... talk about late to the party!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Why am I not subbed to this thread?!
> 
> Hey Papa Jigs - Glad to hear things are returning to normal in the wife department. I know it seemed like forever.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the input!!
Graphic or not..the truth is what I am after.
Im glad u r okay now after that orderl


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Aint no scalpels ever touching my jewels! Fuuuuuuuk that!

And heres that shirt pic I promised for some reason... Was this before or after making the hash? Hmmm... Oh jig I was about to smoke just a green bowl a little bit ago but I thought "for the greater good of my friendship with J I'll smoke some more bubble" lol under the influence of bubble of course.





...Now Im even more awesome because I cut the sleeves off.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2013)

Man the high amps will toss you, it's those low amp lines (high voltage) that will suck you in then your toast... 
Hey Jig on that overflow, don't over think it KISS method all the way. Sounds like you got a plan, just go with it! 
If your sketched at all pm me, I'll get some dimensions from ya and send ya a kit!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 10, 2013)

Are there pics up of the new set up Jig?? On cell phone hotspot Wifi so pages load slow(too lazy to wait ) 

Hope all is well bud!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

Hÿdra;9813992 said:


> Are there pics up of the new set up Jig?? On cell phone hotspot Wifi so pages load slow(too lazy to wait )
> 
> Hope all is well bud!



Here you go  Not running yet though.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/746733-vertical-led-panels-flooded-tubes.html


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Here you go  Not running yet though.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/746733-vertical-led-panels-flooded-tubes.html



Thanks a ton brother!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Why am I not subbed to this thread?!
> 
> Hey Papa Jigs - Glad to hear things are returning to normal in the wife department. I know it seemed like forever.
> 
> ...


No idea why you weren't here for the fun. I appreciate the input on the snipping procedure. That's enough for me to say, Darling, there's got to be another way. 

But like whodat says, this thread is a done for. I'm calling it. That's it. Let's move along. Nothing to see here.



whodatnation said:


> Aint no scalpels ever touching my jewels! Fuuuuuuuk that!
> 
> And heres that shirt pic I promised for some reason... Was this before or after making the hash? Hmmm... Oh jig I was about to smoke just a green bowl a little bit ago but I thought "for the greater good of my friendship with J I'll smoke some more bubble" lol under the influence of bubble of course.
> 
> ...


The only thing more awesome that an awesome shirt is an awesome shirt with no sleeves. Giter done.



colocowboy said:


> Man the high amps will toss you, it's those low amp lines (high voltage) that will suck you in then your toast...
> Hey Jig on that overflow, don't over think it KISS method all the way. Sounds like you got a plan, just go with it!
> If your sketched at all pm me, I'll get some dimensions from ya and send ya a kit!


I got it sorted cowboy, thanks. Will post some pics soon. In the other thread that is...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/746733-vertical-led-panels-flooded-tubes.html

NEW THREAD PEEPS!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/746733-vertical-led-panels-flooded-tubes.html


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2013)

lil bit bigger jig,i do not think I can see the link...jk


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2013)

There's a link?


im not un-subbing, just to let you know!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey fam buds are dry and in jars.question of the day..buds no smell but when cracked open that's when the smell comes out so how long should I cure? Till xmas? Or just forget about them and start on my next grow! Rh in the jars are 63%


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey fam buds are dry and in jars.question of the day..buds no smell but when cracked open that's when the smell comes out so how long should I cure? Till xmas? Or just forget about them and start on my next grow! Rh in the jars are 63%


Im no expert but I wouldnt stop burping the jars till at least 50% or lower to avoid mold.
Dont just vent also move em around in there at the same time


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2013)

I am pretty sure that 50% is too low Bass.

This is an interesting issue as we are not talking about the
moisture content of the bud itself (ASAIK) but the humidity
that it will generate in a confined space.

I had to do a lot of looking up on this one, more than should
have been necessary as usual, but when you do not know, you
need more convincing. (there is a lot of BS floating around too ;0)

From what I have read, 60-65% is the desired range.

People will talk about 65% for a juicier bag-appeal and 60% for
perfect smokability. 

This explains why they made a small-version packet at 62%

I think that they realized the immense market about to eat up
their production supplies into the foreseeable future. LOL

I was stoked when they posted a video of their new herbal product
because in it the gentleman's comments that "When the packet becomes
hard, then it is done"...or some such. The packets feel full of liquid.
When they harden, chuck them. Now I know. None have died yet.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2013)

I see what you mean, not sure why bud and air in a closed space would have different moisture content, but thanx for the info!


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2013)

them lil packs work well... keeps the bud like you say..."People will talk about 65% for a juicier bag-appeal and 60% for
perfect smokability."


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you measured to see how accurate those bags are?
I just worry about mold


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Have you measured to see how accurate those bags are?
> I just worry about mold


no,but I let them buds cure like that for a few weeks,with lil to no burbing..and no mold,it kept the bud perfect(moist) for long term storage.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2013)

OK well I will have to get some.
My long term storage ends up with dried out brown buds


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey those packs are used all the time for cigar storage. You can buy several of those packs and turn any airtight container into a perfect curing chamber.

Its probably much cheaper than getting them from cvault, but Im not sure.

http://www.google.com/webhp?nord=1#nord=1&q=boveda&tbm=shop


62% not pictured but they are available.













Edit: I do think they would make things easier, but Im already super hands on with my buds and find mine are curing nicely with good moisture content, from what I can tell by touch. I think I'll pick a few up and see what Im missing out on.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks that's what I thought.I gave my brother a sample and he called wright back saying they want to buy all I have wow only been in the jar less than a week


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2013)

Bump......




whodatnation said:


> Hey those packs are used all the time for cigar storage. You can buy several of those packs and turn any airtight container into a perfect curing chamber.
> 
> Its probably much cheaper than getting them from cvault, but Im not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Humm I got to look into this


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Update vanilla lookin pretty good with a 1000 watts and its only been a week


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2013)

Put rh gauge in my jar that had space..jarred for almost a month and reads 39% inside....
I guess I need some?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 11, 2013)

A small fresh leaf works. Gotta judge for yourself when busting a nug apart.
But yeah that's low.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bass that's low


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2013)

Not sure why they got so low so fast?
Humidity here is just low I guess


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2013)

How long should the leaf be in there?
I am going to buy a new RH mete tomorrow before I do anything though to verify low reading, but yeah everything was hella dry when I jarred it actually.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 12, 2013)

Just ordered a set of those Bovedas. Thanks guys! ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 12, 2013)

They will still cure above 25%, personally I always dry them the rest of the way right before toking. I feel like the taste is inhibited by moisture, I like less than 20% that's just me I guess.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2013)

I find when my buds are too dry the smoke becomes harsh. I don't know what the rh in my jars are so I don't have any solid info!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am gonna pluck some lil leaves and throw em in my jars.
Do I leave em in overnight or forever?
Whats the norm with that?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2013)

Depends how dry your buds are, I'd check every few hrs but wouldn't do it overnight. It works surprisingly well, one small leaf should do it.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Depends how dry your buds are, I'd check every few hrs but wouldn't do it overnight. It works surprisingly well, one small leaf should do it.


So drop leaf on top or place in middle?
I have the half gallon jars.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 12, 2013)

I find that if I keep the soil soaking wet the week before harvest the buds are much smoother over all.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I find that if I keep the soil soaking wet the week before harvest the buds are much smoother over all.


These were outdoor in garbage cans, and I had em wet since I was flooding them everyday to flush em except for the ones I chopped that had mold issues.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So drop leaf on top or place in middle?
> I have the half gallon jars.


Try both and see  Iv just put them on top.



colocowboy said:


> I find that if I keep the soil soaking wet the week before harvest the buds are much smoother over all.


Good to know  I used to let them dry out before harves but eventually found wilty leafs were more of a pain to trim. Not sure if I noticed anything in the end product though.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 12, 2013)

I did it because of this a couple years ago, side by side I was sold for life.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 12, 2013)

At this day my RH is 63% so I'm not planning on opening the jars till newyears.I never gave my buds a good cure but this time I will damn it.I gave a sample of moonshine out and she said its good as fuck but was a lil damp in the middle. So that's my story


----------



## supchaka (Nov 12, 2013)

If you're putting a leaf in to hydrate then leave it in till it's crispy! Put in a fresh one then. I actually put desiccant in my jars when curing so I don't have to burp as much. Once the cure is good I remove them. I've never stored bud more than 2 months so I don't think the 63% packs would matter in my case. They are also considered a desiccant but they have these specialized ones for cigars etc. I use whatever I get out of shoe boxes or beef jerky packs, script bottles, I don't give a fuck I use them all!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh I've also used little pieces of paper towel or toilet paper to absorb moisture. Works the same opposite if what u put in is a little damp. I've seen people use orange and banana peel even.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got moldy with peels, but only because I left in in there a while


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 12, 2013)

grapefruit diesel


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2013)

In the 80's I got a lb that had been packed with apples and was sold as "apple jack". they loved it.
I agree about it becoming harsh when it's too dry...and use a flavorful leaf to re-hydrate.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

I heard that if it's dried too quick to begin with then the flavour will be harsh regardless of whether you manage to rehydrate it later. not really experienced it so can't say for sure, but i can say......


DOG KUSH GROW OFF


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2013)

^^I think this has a lot to do with it, that's why the old schoolers hung the whole plant methinks. Slow it down, be patient. I don't even take a leaf off till it starts to wilt as not to expose a cut that will evaporate internal moisture.


----------



## ghb (Nov 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 2892112 grapefruit diesel


lol, they be truly american scales, i love it.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Us post office lol and on point


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

A lil disappointed but each grow we get better. Isn't that the name of the game!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> A lil disappointed but each grow we get better. Isn't that the name of the game!


Yeah, unless you are lazy like me...I have ups-n-downs


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Deep down inside I really want to grow 1 monster aka vanilla kush


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol bassman my brother from another but mother. Yeah I'm crazy lol but it smokes wright even with a week in the jar


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Lol bassman my brother from another but mother. Yeah I'm crazy lol but it smokes wright even with a week in the jar


Like this run I over-dried most of my plants as I was too lazy to trim it.
I dont have anyone local to me to help with trimming, and I get burned out and take a few days off


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me - I need to jar up some buds!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Bassman u cool with me bra I'll help if I was near no pressure


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Post pics of my moonshine nuggs


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Bassman u cool with me bra I'll help if I was near no pressure


Thing is most ppl near me dont smoke and dont really wanna be around bud that much I guess.
Thanx man Id give u a hand if u were close too man


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Had my brother over one time to help.he sure help himself to some buds.note to self if u not a grower u can't trim.....


----------



## supchaka (Nov 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Like this run I over-dried most of my plants as I was too lazy to trim it.
> I dont have anyone local to me to help with trimming, and I get burned out and take a few days off


I burn out on trimming too what I'd recommend you do, and I do the same thing, is to chop about a plant a day. Or whatever I feel like I can get through in a day. Which for me is about 1 plant. So then as each one nears it's turn to trim they should all be a day apart.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Supchaka I do the same.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

So chop different days so that they will be trimmed after the same number of days hanging..nice idea.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 13, 2013)

Small yields and solo projects it's the only way to go! You can even plan skipped days if u know in advance anyways. Like if I wasn't gonna be around the weekend I wouldn't chop a plant on like tues n wed or however many days you know a plant takes to dry in your environment.


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 13, 2013)

Geeze! Just reading about the frustrations of Trimming reminds Me how I dreaded Harvesting!

Until I picked up a Cheap Spin Pro Knockoff! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bowl-Leaf-Trimmer-M-6000S-Series-M-6000SGN-16-Bud-Flower-Twigs-Spin-Cut-Trimmer-/141075309036?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item20d8be61ec (<<< similar, not the same)

What USED to take me a week, trimming 2 to 4 hours a day/night, gets done in 2 to 3 hours of ONE day!

Seriously! Check it out! It will save your SANITY!

Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 13, 2013)

Also keep in mind what you grow.for example I hate buds that have a lot of leaf around my buds because I kknow tis a bitch to trim.I love fat nugs with very little leaf.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 13, 2013)

So on it! Thanks for the link MedScientist. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

@Jojo there are certain strains that got the chopping block based solely on flower/leaf ratio trust me.
My outdoor had more leaf than same plants indoor as well. Next yr Ill cut more back outside believe me!

@Scientist, do you notice the buds having less frost post trimming when trimmed with the spinner vs hand trimming?


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> @Scientist, do you notice the buds having less frost post trimming when trimmed with the spinner vs hand trimming?


It has not effected the Quality of the Budz at all! 

I wish it did knock off extra Trichromes, because I EAT the Bowl of trim! But No such Luck!

Peace


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey guys ive been running this idea in my head for a year or so and wanted to know what you think! The idea is running a prepetual grow.so here is the set up so tell me what I may run into. 4*4 table 1000att light.5*5 pots. Prepetual grow taking 20 clones at a time.single colas!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 14, 2013)

20 colas a week! I think I can handle that but wait I'm in a ebb& flow system and thinking about husk as a medium


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey guys ive been running this idea in my head for a year or so and wanted to know what you think! The idea is running a prepetual grow.so here is the set up so tell me what I may run into. 4*4 table 1000att light.5*5 pots. Prepetual grow taking 20 clones at a time.single colas!


I was just looking into single colas right now, and how to make em all bud.
Just wondering if you cut any side branching while leaving fans to promote bud all the way down?

I am interested in this as well and hope for more info here


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 14, 2013)

Genetics are probably the biggest part to single cola grows.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey guys ive been running this idea in my head for a year or so and wanted to know what you think! The idea is running a prepetual grow.so here is the set up so tell me what I may run into. 4*4 table 1000att light.5*5 pots. Prepetual grow taking 20 clones at a time.single colas!



Sooo Jojo have you ever stopped by my thread? Thats almost exactly how I have ran my garden for the last several years. I've got a 4x4 tray now, it was a 2x4 for awhile, but its under a 1k HPS with a 49 gallon res. I put about 10-12 plants in to flower about every 2 weeks, and harvest about the same though the harvest is typically staggered since I have so many strains going. I typically take about 15 clones, and they prolly get 1-2 weeks veg time to settle into their pots before I flower them.I aim for single cola plants, though some genetics don't really like to do that, as whodat mentioned.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes cat I saw your run that's what made me say hummm.but I really like organic blooms but the hydro system.don't. Not sure how I will pull it off but I'm sure we will figure something out.lol let me roll one


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2013)

I was just curious. You could look into doing coco grow. Same set up but run an organic coco nutrient. I have an idea in mind for a new style pot I really want to make for running organic soil at a hydro lvl. I need to find someone with a 3D printer to make a prototype.


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

well it's official, we jacked jigs thread. he hasn't been here for a while so lets spam away!
























jojo, this is a timescale from 2010, genetics are everything as whodat mentions. sadly i done have this cut any more but most strains could not be this productive no matter what you do.

hope you are doing ok jig, don't tell me you un subbed from your on threa?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2013)

love seeing that setup. real clean and the drain away system is sweet as fuck.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm here GHB, just have nothing to add. I got a baby that naps and wakes and poops and takes most all my time. I gets no sleep like faithless. Plants are ticking along no thanks to me forgetting to pH the water. Yep, that's me. I measured it last night... use the drops... looked to be over 8.0... added pH down... measured again... still around 8.0. So I added a bunch more pH down. Plants still alive this morning so I'm happy about that.

I owe supchaka a thanks for telling me to submerge the roots. I had the idea of keeping them just above the water line. I was wrong, they are sprouting new ones rapidly. These bitches are so gonna take off once they get new roots that aren't all smooshed together in the bottom of a net pot.

I dream every fucking night of going to amsterdam for the cup. Sucks to wake up and realize I am still here.

Baby is happy and well taken care of, so while I haven't done much else in life I feel like a winner for that.

Carry on... I'll be watching lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2013)

you can understand why this was posted

Brazilian 'parent' sells baby for £260 on website because 'it won't let me sleep and I have to work to survive'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2507287/Brazilian-parent-sells-baby-260-OLX-website-sleep.html#ixzz2kjFjrkaR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

hang in there


cof


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Yes cat I saw your run that's what made me say hummm.but I really like organic blooms but the hydro system.don't. Not sure how I will pull it off but I'm sure we will figure something out.lol let me roll one


You can do tea in the res! Make sure to add bacillus, like aquashield, to prevent pythium. I've done organic dwc before, pythium was the only real issue ever.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Hahaha... I don't see what the problem is. The story makes it seem like there was wrong doing. 

On the side there are tons of links that are hard not to visit. Apparently Leo Dicaprio has a sizable piece. And also apparently cocksucker is a gay slur. The fuck it is. Fuck the gays taking everything for themselves. First I can't have a fucking Rainbow anywhere without being gay, now I can't call someone a cocksucker without being homophobic? To be clear, nothing against gay people, but they need to quit taking shit and claiming it for themselves. Selfish pricks.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2507589/Alec-Baldwin-pleads-ignorance-homophobic-slur-GLAAD-calls-out.html


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2013)

Why can't they look at it as a half full thing?! Like a gay guy doesn't really want the term cocksucker to be a term of endearment do they? It's really just because when it's said like that it seems like a bad thing which of course they don't think thaaat! lol
[video=youtube_share;Fcja4WFFzDw]http://youtu.be/Fcja4WFFzDw[/video]


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love seeing that setup. real clean and the drain away system is sweet as fuck.


Quite.

ghb, did you post a write up of it's construction?

I had to pony up the dough for the same giant saucers that Chaka bought,
to deal with hempy bucket runoff, but would still prefer to put the tent onto
a platform, to use the wasted space above the tent.

Thanks for sharing,

JD

P.S. Jig, I was at UCLA when the whole gay "ACT-up" thing got going....
...my first reaction was "good for them" as gays should not have to live
in fear. WOW, but it has gone too far.....and now we are expected to 
accept others definitions of the meanings of things. We are not allowed
to use our own common sense. This will not end well.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 15, 2013)

[Wow nice cat...how tall were the girls when you flipped to 12/12 and did you top themQUOTE=ghb;9831982]well it's official, we jacked jigs thread. he hasn't been here for a while so lets spam away!
























jojo, this is a timescale from 2010, genetics are everything as whodat mentions. sadly i done have this cut any more but most strains could not be this productive no matter what you do.

hope you are doing ok jig, don't tell me you un subbed from your on threa?![/QUOTE]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey jojo those pics are from our good buddy GHB.... TCat has a similar but different set up.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Jig glad the lil girl is doing well!!
As u said the most important thing.


GHB Thats amazing!!
What strain?? I am on yer thread and see it Lemon Skunk from bagsed
Please explain the table...looks like a flood table with 4"drain perimeter??


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

The pH went from 8 last night to 4 this morning. Ooops. The plants still look happy... they did breeze past the correct pH at one point during the night. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The pH went from 8 last night to 4 this morning. Ooops. The plants still look happy... they did breeze past the correct pH at one point during the night. lol


U were too busy to watch the ph swing with that lil girl of yours...
Are you gonna drain and start over?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2013)

Nah... just let it ride back up.  It's always climbing and I don't want to do anything else to the poor gals at the mo. Just let them deal with the mistreatment so far. They are looking pretty good, and the roots are coming along.


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm here GHB, just have nothing to add. I got a baby that naps and wakes and poops and takes most all my time. I gets no sleep like faithless. Plants are ticking along no thanks to me forgetting to pH the water. Yep, that's me. I measured it last night... use the drops... looked to be over 8.0... added pH down... measured again... still around 8.0. So I added a bunch more pH down. Plants still alive this morning so I'm happy about that.
> 
> I owe supchaka a thanks for telling me to submerge the roots. I had the idea of keeping them just above the water line. I was wrong, they are sprouting new ones rapidly. These bitches are so gonna take off once they get new roots that aren't all smooshed together in the bottom of a net pot.
> 
> ...


to be fair it had only been 4 days since you posted, it just seemed so much longer as there was a full page without your input.

what's the story with no dam trip this year? i thought you were the bb mascot. i'm sure it will not be the same without you.

being a parent is a full time occupation, having time to do anything else is just a bonus when they are that young. keep up the good work.

and plants are plants are plants, i don't try as hard these days but i still have an eye for quality, i would like to think we've learned a lot in our time growing.



Javadog said:


> Quite.
> 
> ghb, did you post a write up of it's construction?
> 
> ...


i never did document how i made the set up java, i always thought people just wanted to see plants, i know i do!

it was basically a table i made from 3x2 and 18mm pywood, tilted forwards a couple of inches and covered in plastic. i found some heavy steel mesh that let the plants sit up off the table. i mounted a gutter on the front and then caught the run off in bucket but i used to water like hell in the early days so i would have to empty the bucket a few times during each watering session.

for the first year of growing all of my set ups were like that, now i just keep everything simple, less plant numbers with taller plants and more room to breathe.



bassman999 said:


> Hey Jig glad the lil girl is doing well!!
> As u said the most important thing.
> 
> 
> ...


it was a clone only that i let go to never see again, now i know why it had been kept around for so long. the people i got it from where raided and that is where it ends i'm afraid.

home made bass, better than anything you could buy from a grow store lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry ghb no disrespect.again I'm sorry.the girlfriend homegirl way fuckin with me when I was sending the post.so GHB.... how tall were the girls when you flipped them?


----------



## ghb (Nov 15, 2013)

lol, don't worry, no offence taken bud.

they were roughly 12" tall when flipped, no pruning or trimming whatsoever until week 8 when i removed every fan leaf, then they really fattened up on me, thats why i have to laugh at uncle ben in all the defoliation threads


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow ghb u got me going back to the drawing board


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone grown in coconut husk ? Is it a good idea


----------



## supchaka (Nov 15, 2013)

That's what my plants are in now. Doing pretty well


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 15, 2013)

I did my first and second run. Now it's an amended coco mix. What are you looking at for bites and coco?


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

i've only ever grown in coco except for one plant and that was 80% soil and 20% coco, it was a very strong plant but didn't grow as fast as the coco and the pot weighed a tonne which i didn't like. i re-use all the coco now and it gets better each time.

get on it!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about a prepetual grow with husk flood& drain .coco coir gets a lil hard from my experience


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> I'm thinking about a prepetual grow with husk flood& drain .coco coir gets a lil hard from my experience


Kinda lost me there... they are one in the same. I'm assuming you're just referring to using a coarser cut than whats typical? Drainage would be super fast and need a good amount of watering. It would be similar to growing in hydroton with the biggest coir available.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw a guy on here someplace growing in the course coco chunks, and had some HUGE plants. I wanna say he was using 50gallon grow bags, and had one plant per 1k light.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I saw a guy on here someplace growing in the course coco chunks, and had some HUGE plants. I wanna say he was using 50gallon grow bags, and had one plant per 1k light.


I saw that grow.
Man he was doing outside plants indoors lol.
He had the plants on wheels and had 1k lights all around in a vert type fashion if its the same one.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow a 1000 watts on one plant that's a monster.my problem is which median to use.here is my.problem.I'm in a ebb& flow and I can use gh line for veg but my bloom food is organic.the organic will mess up my root and table so now I'm looking at coco coir or coconut husk.#2 thinking about the prepetual grow.I really like it but I don't want to veg for 4-6 weeks.I would like my girls to be flipped at 6-8 inches.only one thing to do and that is to try it


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

I wish I had advice for ya, but I havent used organic or ebb&flow...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 16, 2013)

@ supchaka yes the husk is like that it comes in a compressed block.hell I might as well go with coco coir and perlite


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 16, 2013)

@ bass I love what I got out of xtream line bloom food. The moon shine was taken to another level but I was in a 4*4 table which was covered with a top and 16 plants. It really messed up my roots table and rez.I posted pics a few pages back.now I got the moms in soil and perlite and they looking good.this mom grow should be a walk in the park for me.I'm gearing up for the next run after the moms


----------



## supchaka (Nov 16, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> Wow a 1000 watts on one plant that's a monster.my problem is which median to use.here is my.problem.I'm in a ebb& flow and I can use gh line for veg but my bloom food is organic.the organic will mess up my root and table so now I'm looking at coco coir or coconut husk.#2 thinking about the prepetual grow.I really like it but I don't want to veg for 4-6 weeks.I would like my girls to be flipped at 6-8 inches.only one thing to do and that is to try it


Coco is really no different than any other hydro medium. I think you'll have issues running anything organic on a flood table. If I was in your setup I'd probably get some new bloom nutes and run rock wool blocks or slabs.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 16, 2013)

@ supchaka all bloom food was free from a friend who retired I was wondering why his buds were better than mines lol at 200$ a gal x 20 gals I love the american word FREE


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok all plants are in 5 gal buckets on the table.I mix a 5 gal bucket of food and feed 2 x a week.the other days I flood the table with 5.6 ph water


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's the plants. I tried to get a side shot to show how well the budsites are stacking. Not sure how the one pic got sideways, it was right side up on my end.

I gave them a fresh rez yesterday and lowered the light. They seem to be liking it closer so far.

EDIT: Here they were 9 days ago:


----------



## supchaka (Nov 20, 2013)

Woohoo they're alive!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

Yep, a little droopy, but we'll work that on out here soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

new growth and roots look healthy jig!!  Its on its way now!!! feeling more comfortable again now?  back to good ol hydro. lol..  You know I am gonna be wanting to try some of your headband in a few months or so.  The dog you grew was phenomenal.


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2013)

so this threads still going then? what


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

a thread is never dead, you of all people should know this mr west LOL


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> a thread is never dead, you of all people should know this mr west LOL


Right? I enjoy how peeps ask you on your thread west about the cheese you are growing lol. Like , nah I aint grown cheese in years.... its just the same thread title. 

I'm gonna start a new thread on Friday... hoping to update regularly on fridays, hence the friday start.

I've missed chatting with you guys. Feel like I'm going crazy stuck in a silent house with a baby who doesn't really do much still.

EDIT: Oh, and I took a home run swing on Priceline last night. Named my own price for a trip to the dam... it wasn't even close to happening lol. Was worth a shot though.


----------



## ghb (Nov 20, 2013)

silent house, really? you must be doing something right then lol.

woo, new thread ahoy!

jigs friday dank report sounds good.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah man, we keep this babe happy almost all the time... it's just hard damn work keeping her happy. There is music most of the time, but no TV in the background to keep me feeling like humans are about. We are trying to keep baby away from flashing screens and TV conversation. Sports and music we have ruled alright. It all sounds quite nuts writing it down like this, but it makes sense to me at least.

I really need to get out more though. It's the always in the house thing that driving me batty. I would travel out with her more if it wasn't so damn cold. Winter is here officially.... wet and near freezing. Brrrr.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

And about the new thread... I'm really lost on what to call the thing. I've always gone the factual informational route. 1000w hps, flooded tube.... 650w 5 gal buckets... blah blah... but Thundercat and whodat and a whole lot of other people have cool creative titles that seem like a lot of fun. Maybe a mix of both, like The unholy LED closet of deadly buds... or something less dark like The purple closet of banded heads? hahaha... .too much fun.

I don't _really_ mean this... but I with baby would keep taking this nap for like a week. When I hear a peep I cringe and try to remain as silent and still as possible, like that will have her go back to sleep.

on that note.... any one of you so much as sneezes, you're getting kicked out and kicked in the balls. Nobody wake the sleeping baby. AND I FUCKING MEAN IT!!!!! 

(angry dad coming out... yikes!)

Haha... I can't stop writing... my dad when I was like 4 or 5 came in my bedroom told me and TJ to shut up... like we need to either shut up or go outside. We opted for shutting up... but I guess we weren't shut up enough cuz dad comes in about 10 minutes later, yells I TOLD YOU TO SHUT THE FUCK UP and punched a hole in the wall. Was some badass shit... all the way through the drywall. I was scared shitless then... kinda seemed like my dad was nuts.

TOTALLY GET IT NOW!!! not saying it's the best way to handle things.. but damn man. This parenting thing is TOUGH


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

I think my wife feels the same way at times. I "get" to go to work. :\ lol... Sometimes when I come home I see the cabin-fever look in her eye and know its time to go out somewhere. I am with you guys. we have the tv on but do not let him look at the flashing screen etc.. I read that early exposure to flashing lights (tv) can possibly lead to autism. Ours is happy most of the time too though but there are times boy! No mistaking the lungs work. 

You guys probably need to come down to the warmth again.  Its been cold to us though. Crazy how fast you acclimate to warm weather all the time. LOVE not shoveling snow though... man... hated shoveling snow. 

back to business.... When are you going to start flower? How big before they go in the tube setup?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

try having a pre-teen daughter who is just on the fringe of experiencing what hormones are gonna do to her.... Its coming for you and I am starting to think this is really the easy phase. When they are so little they are cute and your in wonder of them. Then they start walking and talking and its on...LOL 

Not to make light.. it is tough but super fun and rewarding to. Life/nothing is ever the same once you have children though.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sure when I start flowering... when the plants are the right size I guess. What the right size is I don't know, will depend on the tube setup and how much the lights cover. I got my 3rd light in the mail the other day.

The wait on the tubes is the roots. As soon as all 6 of them have roots at least 4" hanging down they'll go in the tubes. It will be great to have them in there. The plants LOVE LOVE LOVE them tubes man. I think it's all the air the roots get mixed with just a little water. I think NFT is the way to go. Aero would be bomb if it wasn't so complicated and prone to equip failure. I know you like hempy, but to me it's still too much work, you have to water like every few days. I sound so lazy. 

I need to put the other two lights on brackets and hook them to the door... see what the coverage is gonna be like. I might even do one for each wall so to speak if the plants can handle being that close to them. They are doing well close to the light in veg, so we'll see.


----------



## supchaka (Nov 20, 2013)

Hah do you remember when I gave that advice... "Get her to eat as much as possible, use cereal" You see the direct relation to how long she sleeps now with how much food she ate huh! 

Funny you mention the making noise thing. My fucking dogs were waking me up last night, it was about 2:30 when I finally said ok I'm taking them out. So as I get to the top of the stairs I notice they are quiet. So then I stand there silently waiting. I don't know how long I stood there cuz I wasn't even really awake but then I was like shit, I'm getting back in bed. So I stepped ever so quietly back into my room and got back in bed. 3 minutes later they started whining again! I think what actually happened was they heard me get up the first time and walking upstairs so they thought I was coming down and quit whining cuz they had achieved their goal. After a few minutes was when they said WTF man we KNOW he was coming and where is he now?!

Needless to say I ate a bowl of cereal, little cocksuckers. Making me eat when I don't wanna. I had a hard enough time fighting the munchies before bed!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I know you like hempy, but to me it's still too much work, you have to water like every few days. I sound so lazy.
> 
> I need to put the other two lights on brackets and hook them to the door... see what the coverage is gonna be like. I might even do one for each wall so to speak if the plants can handle being that close to them. They are doing well close to the light in veg, so we'll see.


Well... it is work to water....lol... However... I still have all my pumps and line etc... and I think this next time I am gonna run my auto-feed setup. That means once a week I work. We will see. I will at least do it for the flower cabinet. 

I used aluminum L iron to make brackets for light mounts before and works great. I think you could probably get the plants closer than they recommend with those lights and not burn as long as your ambient temps are low. I was like 3" from a 600w hps and got just a little burn/light bleaching.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hempy was easy for me ecxept for the runoff, but soil is the same in that respect.
Bigger faster plants though, and if real hydro is better than that an easier I REALLY need to get off my ass and use the setup I bought a yr ago.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

It's official.... these lights are BEAST!!!! Holy shit. You're telling me I'm vegging with only 150w of power being drawn. These are vegging MUCH MUCH MUCH better than they would under a 150w MH. I know... I've tried. 

I lowered the light the other day when I put in the new water. The plants closest to the light were praying... ah I love that look. Since they liked the light so much I decided to try to test taking the 'glass' out of 2 of the reflectors/ lights. I took the out this morning, and I can already see a difference in the plants below. I'm going to take the other 'glass' off as well.

I guess I'll work on putting a second light in... if they like 1 this much they should enjoy 2 to veg under.

The roots are blowing up too. 

I told you guys these plants would hit their stride, just takes a little bit. Now if I can keep from fucking them up!

WOW... just looked and those pics were taken yesterday... the ones I posted yesterday I mean. To think all this happened in about 24 hours.

Baby


Light


Roots today


vs yday

OMG, now it's the other direction... WTF is with the turning pictures, and WTF is with all the Acronyms?
vs yday


vs yday

vs yday


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2013)

what no baby today vs baby yday?......lol jk*.*

ima have to try a led light..plants look good.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah wtf are the lenses for?

Btw you guys crack me up, thanks 


Edit: can't wait to go hydro next round! Plants are going beast mode jig! Nice!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah wtf are the lenses for?


It's to tell the noobs from the real growers. 

Gen, I almost went searching for a photo from yesterday before I figured it wasn't worth the laugh.  Sippin on blueberry lemonade this morning. skipping breakfast! who's got energy to eat?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah I want the baby vs baby last month pics or something similar


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm no breakfast guy, big lunch and big dinner does me right.
^most useful post of all time right there.

edit: I'm with bass! Babies and cannabis, the best.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Coffee, bud and banana does my morning right everytime. Cant wait for you to try some of my stuff jig. The diablo is pretty wow.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

You got me on the banana front bro, I love naners and oranges. I guess I'm just a fat ass American that only considers it a meal if 1500+ calories are taken in haha... I'm quite skinny for a fat ass though.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2013)

Every morning I have a breakfast sandwich. A bagel, an egg, cheddar cheese, 5-6 slices of calbrese salami, pepper, garlic salt. Sometimes I have 2.

Doesn't matter what I eat, or what I don't eat... I'm always the same weight.

WOW Bassman... she looks so different than a month ago. It's like she's grown up or something. Here's a group from now and then.

Now























Then


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 21, 2013)

The third one, got me.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 21, 2013)

I love the pics Jig!!
We have every emotion represented there!!

I can def see how much she has grown.


Looks like she saw a ghost or is watching a scary movie here.


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2013)

we got pics of hatty that look like someone else, they change so much when they get a spirt on lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2013)

What a cutie!

:0)

JD


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll have to do a timeline like that of Chloe, its crazy how fast hannah has grown man.


----------



## MedScientist (Nov 22, 2013)

My Little Girl is 10 years old now, so we came up with a plan for when she starts Dating! The Family will get together and have a Gun Cleaning Party to GREET the Squire looking to pick up MY DAUGHTER! 

Between Me and a few of her CRAZY Uncles...... Well?..... You get the Picture! WooHoo!

As Hannah learns to communicate, LIFE will get MUCH Easier! I am not sure I agree with the NO TV thing? One of the BEST things WE Discovered was Baby Einstien Videos! When my Kids started school, they had a Great understanding of Shapes, Colors, Animals, Music... PLUS they would be entertained for hours..... Learning!

Babies will teach you UNCONDITIONAL LOVE, which WILL change YOU for the BEST, dont fight it cause the Sacrifices you make for her, will ONLY ADD to your Character! WooHoo!

Peace


----------



## SupaM (Nov 22, 2013)

Excellent words, MedScientist! My three sons definitely changed my life for the better.....even 23 years later. ATB!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

Its true we sacrifice for our kids but we get it back.  My 10yo step daughter is awesome but I had no idea how much my life priorities would change as a result. Now we have a new one and I can see it changing more...LOL. But its cool... its not about me anymore and hasn't been for a long while now. Not to say I don't have fun, its just different.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2013)

Babies first trip to the hydro store today.

And I gotta laugh, it's the same here as it is everywhere else. Only baby matters. I post pics of my plants and not a damn mention, just cute baby this and cute baby that HAHAHAHA.... I'm getting used to it. lol

She is a beauty for sure.

The plants are loving the closer light and without the glass on.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank goodness to see y'all talking about the upside to having kids. The other stories are what keeps me at arm's distance from infants and small ones. lol. 

And jig you know the issue with people commenting on the baby pics instead of the plant pics? It's that you don't post pics of the grow too much. Just messing with ya man. Hannah is beautiful bro. 

Have a great Friday.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Babies first trip to the hydro store today.
> 
> it's the same here as it is everywhere else. Only baby matters.
> 
> She is a beauty for sure.


AWESOME! picking up some supplies?  which store do you suggest man? I need some things too but usually order online. ...and Jig... might as well be invisible when a baby is around, all people really see is the baby. dont take it personal...LOL She is a cutie pie. 

Glad those plants like the LED. True test is flower IMO.  The Blue Dream is coming down tomorrow morning man! I have a few modifications to do and a few weeks of veg and it starts all over.  Hope your having a good day out man!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2013)

It's worth noting that were in a just waning (waning gibbous 77% of full) moon which is when your roots will be most vigorous! You can actually almost watch them grow right now. Neat!

Nice roots and the baby is precious! 
puff, puff, pass...... daddio


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 22, 2013)

Dude a few nights ago the moon was bigger than Iv seen it in a long time! It was amazing as it rose like the sun, then just a few hrs later it was all normal like


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2013)

We were driving to Vegas that night. The desert was a blue misty moonlit dreamscape!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

Ive done that ride between cali and vegas so many times. I grew up here in socal and then later lived in vegas for while... before vegas it was UT so had to go through vegas anyway...lol I always liked it better at night for some reason.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2013)

Desert by moonlight is magical!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2013)

[youtube]ImbLOOsuUjQ[/youtube]


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking great Jig!!! Awesome video too. You working on the new journal?  I know how it is to be on "baby" time...Lmao. 

Man... I am looking forward to smoking my stuff with you. You think the girls and babies can chill while the boys hang out and get super high off their asses? My wife would be so jelly though...LOL


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> [youtube]ImbLOOsuUjQ[/youtube]


Nice, brother. Starting to fill out a bit. Go-go youtubes!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow that shit is bright! Total washout, led sun!


----------



## supchaka (Nov 22, 2013)

They're ready for the tubes!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2013)

That LED rocks JIG!

What strain are they?

Are you using CalMag?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah that thing is crazy bright! I really dig the colors too  Great to see you rocking some nice plants again  and nice sweater btw! lol


----------



## SupaM (Nov 22, 2013)

Very fast growth and super roots as well...should turn out nice! ATB!


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jigs looks like you are having a little fun. Good to see your skill


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 22, 2013)

Becareful jigs them roots will go crazy.just don't put organic food in the water like I did lol but it looks damn good .I had my eye on a light like that but sticker price 1500$ I'll stick to my 1000hps.but I bet ur light bill is low .how often u flood?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2013)

Love the video man, plants are looking nice they are gonna be huge in no time!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;9BKN8C9taZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BKN8C9taZg[/video]

Is it weird that this song reminded me of you? Let's start a ska band. I'll play drums. If we ever run out of original material, we could just cover shitty 80's songs and make a fortune..

View attachment 2904149


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

Right on pw. I'm all in, even know some more horn players to round out the winds section. Actually my sax was the reason I got into the punk band I played guitar for. We/ they covered tequila and I played sax. Picked up a guitar during a practice and showed them what's up.

I'm playing stuff like John frusciante these days. Will upload some music I've been making soon.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;Te6ja9lp7vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te6ja9lp7vc[/video]

I learned how to play drums in a ska/punk band. We played all kinds of fast "Aquabatty", "Mustard Pluggy", "MMBosstones-ish" stuffs. But, Frusciante is always been one of my idols. Flea too. Fucking loved FEAR. Sucks, man. I can't click like on that last post more than once. Weaksawrce.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

We played with the aquabats I think, when travis was their drummer. We also played with Reel Big Fish, i'm sure about that one. Tom Delong came to watch us one time, my friend ran over his foot with his big caddilac. We had a show with the Bloodhound gang, that was a weird show. We had more people watch us than them.

[youtube]Wk0JF-un9AA[/youtube]
[youtube]RdYG1h4mAus[/youtube]

I/ we did this over 16 years ago, but it's more like what I rock these days
[youtube]clLDIr7yNMU[/youtube]

hell yeah... feel that. lol... some jay z shit. One take, no plan, just play.

On that note... I don't believe for a second that any of those rappers can spit a verse totally freestyle in real time with no lines they've ever thought of before. It seems to me to be them putting together lines they have in a book, in real time... but that's it seems to me.

To be fair I have watched guys doing freestyle on the radio where it seems they were actually free styling if you will. It was broken up though, like uh.... line here and there... uh... some more little here... ANyways, not trying to knock rappers... just seems lame to brag that you recorded your verse in one take, the first one, and you had never laid a pen to a pad for it. No way.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;nZHyf-w2W90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZHyf-w2W90[/video]

:::::no words::::: except these - Reel Big Fish was one of my first shows, ever. I remember covering "Pizza Day" for our garage party-show. We mostly did stuff like what you guys were pulling. Something like "Rehasher", or a skanky-"88 Fingers Louie". We used to cover a gnarly AAA track. Our horn section was way too drunk, most of the time though. Seriously, if you still have your Sax, lets fucking jam sometime. I've been drumming for about 14 years now. Last 2-3 years have been lonely since my relocation to the mountains. Everyone up here is more into Hank Williams - than Less Than Jake - which is totally cool. Just not always.


EDIT: Grats on 21 posts over 10,000 and MJ Expert. Earned!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Looking great Jig!!! Awesome video too. You working on the new journal?  I know how it is to be on "baby" time...Lmao.
> 
> Man... I am looking forward to smoking my stuff with you. You think the girls and babies can chill while the boys hang out and get super high off their asses? My wife would be so jelly though...LOL


I didn't get to the new journal yesterday... at least I made a video huh? Shit it's tough getting time to do stuff. Even when I do get time I want to sleep, or relax. And I'm not sure if we'll get time alone. I feel lucky to have been able to sneak away as much as last time.



colocowboy said:


> Wow that shit is bright! Total washout, led sun!


It really is amazingly bright. I got some welders goggles (shade 5) that cut down on the glare and make it possible to see with the leds on. Sucks pictures and videos aren't really possible. Oh well.



supchaka said:


> They're ready for the tubes!!!


Yeah yeah... always pushing me to do things when I said i would. haha... I guess that's not pushing, it's keeping acountable.  Will be working on hanging the tubes today. Wife said she's taking baby to the Getty... and that's like at least a 2 hour drive. Day at home alone. A bit depressing really.



Mohican said:


> That LED rocks JIG!
> 
> What strain are they?
> 
> Are you using CalMag?


The plants are all Headband... we think. And No not using Cal Mag as I'm running tap water. Why, what's up? THink they need a little or something?



whodatnation said:


> Yeah that thing is crazy bright! I really dig the colors too  Great to see you rocking some nice plants again  and nice sweater btw! lol


I dig the colors as well... it's cool to have a pink/ purple glow in the bedroom now. It's like a club. And man I feel you on the nice plants thing. It feel so good to open the closet and see something to be proud of. It was hard for many reasons to suffer though those two shitty grows. It was like torture that was drawn out... just get it over with already. Can't beleive how much bigger these plants are than my last grow. I've only had these things 2 weeks now. Last runs plants weren't this big or nice 2 months after popping the s33ds.

And yeah... it's my favorite hoodie.  Makes me feel close to my friend.



SupaM said:


> Very fast growth and super roots as well...should turn out nice! ATB!


Thanks M, I'm blown away at the roots... I honestly forgot how quick they grow in hydro. Glad you are here for the ride this time.



jojodancer10 said:


> Jigs looks like you are having a little fun. Good to see your skill


Thanks jojo... it feels good to show my skills off a little. I remember that i actually had some skills in the first place.



jojodancer10 said:


> Becareful jigs them roots will go crazy.just don't put organic food in the water like I did lol but it looks damn good .I had my eye on a light like that but sticker price 1500$ I'll stick to my 1000hps.but I bet ur light bill is low .how often u flood?


It looks wierd because I have a tank on top of another tank... but the bottom black tank is just empty sitting there doing nothing. The plants are in a DWC so the water is always in there, doesn't go anywhere. JUst sits and gets bubbled. The lights are $325 on the website... growevolution.com. 



Thundercat said:


> Love the video man, plants are looking nice they are gonna be huge in no time!


THanks TC. They are going to be monsters aren't they.

EDIT: Didn't realize I crossed over 10,000. It''s official now. I spend a lot of time here.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

annnnnnnnnd 14,000 likes. you're welcome, MJ expert.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 23, 2013)

Awww jig. I know your busy man. As a dad... I think its hard to relax even when you can sometimes. Super excited to see you back in your element. (Hydro). .


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2013)

That was a major multi-quote there Jig!!

I would love to see/her some music you are in or playing!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2013)

I got a new thread peeps. I am always sub'd to my old threads, so feel free to post here... but the party is a movin!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/755206-vertical-scrog-led-closet-grow.html


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not to far behind you jigs.


----------

